# General DC Comics Discussion Thread



## Guy Gardner (Jun 28, 2006)

Decided to respark this and broaden the topic rather than just _52_. What does everyone think of OYL and 52 at moment? Here are my opinions so far:

_52_: I'm really enjoying the running storylines right now, and I'm just hoping they can keep everything up. I actually liked the return of the heroes trapped in space, and I love watching people like Ralph Dibney take an important role in the DCU. I haven't picked up this week's copy yet, but it's the first thing I read when I get my comics.

_Superman_: I'm enjoying it so far. A lot of people were complaining about the DC Universe staying very dark after Crisis, but the new Superman seems to have a lot of light and brightness to it; it's reminescent of Supes' glory days. That, and his recent empowerment has been handled really, really well. The new (or old, if you take it that way) direction of Luthor is great, going back to his classic 'mad scientist' days. All of it so far has me really enjoying everything about this comic.

_Teen Titans_: I'm not normally interested in the Titans, especially their pre-Crisis run up stuff and their Crisis tie-ins, which I felt were a bit ill-conceived and badly drawn. The new stuff seems cleaner, and the new storyline with the Doom Patrol has a lot of potential. It's got me reading.

_Checkmate_: I'm not completely sold on this yet, but I'm hopeful. I already like the internal politics and other stuff playing a part, but I think at moment it's still a little cliche (The good old blackmail plot has been used a ton) and the dialogue just doesn't seem... natural. I suppose you could say it is still taking its first steps and hasn't hit stride yet. If it doesn't hit it soon, though, I might stop picking it up despite my love of characters like Alan Scott, Mr. Terrific, and Amanda Waller.

_Shadowpact_: DISAPPOINTMENT. This series was easily the best of all the Crisis Tie-ins, having the best pace and far and away the best Crisis Special. The first issue was completely lackluster, had horrid dialogue, what looked to be some continuity problems (I'm still trying to figure out how it fits in in my head), and the plot doesn't grab me at all. Is the second issue out yet, and if so does anyone have a scan so I can check if it has improved before I decide to buy it?

_The Flash_: I'm very curious about this. It seemed a bit out-of-character for Bart to be hanging out with someone life Griffin, but I could kinda understand that Bart is just trying to fit in as a 13 year-old in a 21 year-old's body. I'm more interested in seeing just what is happening with the Speed Force. I count this as a maybe.

_Battle for Bludhaven_: Laughably bad. It's just horrid, and it shows that Marvel really has a monopoly on how to write the "Big Bad Government" storyline. Too many things going on at once, too many uninteresting and underdeveloped characters, and people like Hal Jordan, who seem to be just thrown in. Christ, the last issue was attrociously paced (Wow, the new 'Freedom Force' is just standing around for a good half of the comic book saying "SHOULD WE FIGHT?! SHOULD WE NOT FIGHT?!" I'd only recommend scans, and even then if you like wasting space on your computer.

I haven't read too much of Batman OYL or Aquaman OYL, among other series. What do y'all think?


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 29, 2006)

Only things that have caught my attention was 52, Superman, Green Lantern, And now the flash.

About the shadow pact i guess Nabu was right they have failed XD


----------



## azuken (Jun 29, 2006)

I downloaded Flash #1. It was good. Makes me want #2. Cant wait to get paid so i can go pick it up.

When does green lantern come out?


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Jun 30, 2006)

Im loven 52, Flash, Teen Titans, Superman/Batman and Secret Six.
I agreed with you totally on Shadowpact, huge dissapointmet. Checkmate can't even hold my interest despite my love for Alan Scott, and Mr. Terrific. I really need to read Superman...


----------



## CABLE (Jun 30, 2006)

*Good:*
Batman/DC
Superman/AC
JSA Classified
Checkmate
Birds of Prey
Blue Beetle
Aquaman

*Okay:*
Nightwing
Green Arrow
52
Ion
Teen Titans
GL Corps
Wonder Woman
GL v4

*Bad:*
Flash
Robin
Man-Hunter
Hawkgirl
Shadowpact
JSA
Outsiders
Firestorm
Blood of the Demon


That's my take.


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

How is flash bad? I mean, I thought it was good for one issue that was out. 

Also what issue did OYL start for batman and Superman?


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 30, 2006)

Suermans was called up, UP AND AWAY!!!! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



talks about how supes regains his powers and lex goes back to being the md scientist.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jun 30, 2006)

I dropped _Battle for Bludhaven_ after one issue. It was terrible, just terrible....I'm also ditching _Nightwing_ after Jason Todd leaves the title because interest in the character is the only thing keeping me from running screaming into the night at the sight of the fugly art and Bruce Jones' writing. Seriously, why hasn't he bothered to explain why Jason Todd and Dick Grayson both turned into whiney retards over the last year? Ugh. 

Those are the only two I really think are bad. _The Flash_ seems interesting, but I really don't like fact that all Bart's growing has happened off panel, so to speak and they seem to be writing out parts of his backstory (like Max...) but I'm planning on sticking with it...mostly to see how Bart interacts with the rogues. _Robin _ really knocked me for a loop with Cass' characterization and I can't say I'm thrilled....but I suppose I'll deal. 

For the 'Good' we have; _Blue Beetle, Batman, Detective Comics_ and _Superman_. Much love for Blue Beetle especially and I say this as someone who was pretty pissed off about losing Ted Kord to the 'big bad company crossover' monster. It's just a light and fun book about a teenage superhero, which DC seems to have a shortage of as of late (most of their teenagers are in team books).


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

I really want to see how Bart deals with the random upcoming of his superpowers. It looks like it only happens when he is upset.

Also what issue did OYL start for batman and Superman?


----------



## CABLE (Jun 30, 2006)

Blue Beetle is definately the best new title next to Checkmate.  Too bad it's severely underated.  The art, story, and character are all so fresh.  It's good that Didio lets at least one light-hearted title slip through, especially after IC.


----------



## azuken (Jun 30, 2006)

IDK, I wont read blue beatle because its a new character. Cant believe they killed him.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jun 30, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> Also what issue did OYL start for batman and Superman?



Batman #651 and Superman #650.

Azuken, you really ought to give Blue Beetle a chance, at least for an issue or two. After all, it's not Jaime or Giffen's fault Ted Kord died and it really is a fun book.

After all, Jaime has the power of _sass_!


----------



## CABLE (Jul 1, 2006)

The whole mystery of the beetle armor is quite interesting.  However, Jaime is also a fun character that has badass potential.


----------



## azuken (Jul 1, 2006)

Booster, If you upload 1 - however many and tell me what action comic and detective comic OYL started. Ill read it.


----------



## pnoypridz (Jul 1, 2006)

RZA said:
			
		

> Blue Beetle is definately the best new title next to Checkmate.  Too bad it's severely underated.  The art, story, and character are all so fresh.  It's good that Didio lets at least one light-hearted title slip through, especially after IC.



dude checkmate is ass

but i do agree that blue bettle is awesome


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jul 1, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> Booster, If you upload 1 - however many and tell me what action comic and detective comic OYL started. Ill read it.



I'd love to, I really would but alas, no scanner so no uploads. Besides, I don't generally download things as I prefer to have a tangible copy. Maybe someone else around can help you. 

Detective comics OYL started with #817, Action Comics #837.


----------



## CABLE (Jul 1, 2006)

pnoypridz said:
			
		

> dude checkmate is ass
> 
> but i do agree that blue bettle is awesome



LOL.  Haven't seen you in a while, but your wording is quite amusing.  I didn't like Checkmate initially, but the 2nd and 3rd issue have been quite good in my opinion.  It's more of a dialogue based book, not action which may be why many aren't so happy with it.


----------



## azuken (Jul 1, 2006)

Booster Beetle said:
			
		

> I'd love to, I really would but alas, no scanner so no uploads. Besides, I don't generally download things as I prefer to have a tangible copy. Maybe someone else around can help you.
> 
> Detective comics OYL started with #817, Action Comics #837.




I usually do to, but when they kill of a character, im hesitant on starting up a series with a new main.


----------



## CABLE (Jul 1, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> I usually do to, but when they kill of a character, im hesitant on starting up a series with a new main.



Did you read IC and all the leadup series?


----------



## azuken (Jul 1, 2006)

RZA said:
			
		

> Did you read IC and all the leadup series?



Actually no, Ive just recently got into comcis. But Ive had blue beetle on my computer for quite some time, along with spiderman.


----------



## CABLE (Jul 1, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> Actually no, Ive just recently got into comcis. But Ive had blue beetle on my computer for quite some time, along with spiderman.



So why are you judging the new blue beetle when you apparently know nothing about the old one?


----------



## azuken (Jul 2, 2006)

Did you not catch that i read the old blue beatle....


----------



## CABLE (Jul 4, 2006)

The crappy short lived ongoing?


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Jul 4, 2006)

RZA said:
			
		

> The crappy short lived ongoing?


Wow are you bashing on the old blue beetle? The new ones great and all, and Azuken mite of made you made but thats no reason to bash many peoples loved character. Ted Korg was awsome.


----------



## CABLE (Jul 5, 2006)

tokio_no_go said:
			
		

> Wow are you bashing on the old blue beetle? The new ones great and all, and Azuken mite of made you made but thats no reason to bash many peoples loved character. Ted *Kord* was awsome.



No.  The ongoing series sucked, not the character. I made that pretty clear I'd say.


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 7, 2006)

In Teen Titans how long do you think before the bring back superboy? I mean i still think that the Titans of the future arc is still going to come about somehow.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 7, 2006)

For DC OYL, my sig says it all.

But, apparently, there's _supposedly_ more to be told. Here.

_As one fan complained at how screwed up the Cassandra Cain Batgirl character had become, saying that he felt cheated by her return as a typical one-note bad girl, Didio said that there is still lot of story to be told. “I loved the first arc of Batgirl,” Didio said. “The silent Batgirl, the dangerous Batgirl, the weapon Batgirl. We’re trying to get back to that.”_



I daresay how exactly is Didio going to keep his word.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 7, 2006)

A bit late to the party, but here we go...

_*Superman*_: I'm really digging this book; clearly meant to reflect Superman Returns, Busiek has managed to stay true to the developments that have taken place in the actual comics. For this particular arc, I can't think of a better writer and hopefully Busiek continues to impress.  

_*Robin*_: To be honest, I'm thinking of dropping this one. The first issue was a breath of fresh air after Willingham, but Beechen has been doing fairly subpar work, even ignoring his handling of the former Batgirl (of whom I am apathetic towards). So far I do not feel as if we've been given the more cognitive Robin that we had initially been promised and that was hinted at in the first issue. For me, Robin has always been one of those characters that had to succeed through brains rather than brawn, yet we see him stand up to Cassandra and her League of Assassains with the power of kung-fu. Where was the strategy and strategic foresight ? After all, it's in the mental disciplines that Tim is most similar to Bruce; this should be exploited. 

*Firestorm*: If you want to read a good book, read Firestorm. The run has been solid since the beginning with little indication of change and the balance between character and plot has been appreciable with the occassional twist or surprise. Ever have a slow week where you barely have any books pulled ? Give Firestorm a try; you might find something better than what you are alreay collecting.


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 23, 2006)

Poor booster  he went out with a bang atleast


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 24, 2006)

A selfish way to the end. . .

Fire's left from the JLI days, I think. . .


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 24, 2006)

True suicide is the cowards way. But i felt a bit of pity even though he deserved none the lieing sneak.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 25, 2006)

booster went mad, all that was in his mind was the fame and fortune, he probably thought that dying would bring him back to the peoples good side...tsktsk

16 came out, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



and theyve tied the knot black adam and isis, with um..billy as the minister or something. 
montoya out did question in teh intergang mystery
and starfire adn crew have finally launched off that planet


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 25, 2006)

Sigh. . . he ain't coming back.

I thought they were actually going to make Booster a hero, but instead, he's even more selfish and shallow than before.

Hell, JLU did Booster better justice.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 26, 2006)

Does anybody else think Supernova might be Booster from the future only with the correct sequence of events? It's just something that popped in my head after he pissed Booster off enough to make him attack him.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 27, 2006)

In Jla did this comment mean what I am thinking.

''He is a pain in the ass, which means he's good in bed'' lmao, comics are getting slack funny still.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, JLA #1, by Vixen, when describing the Question.

Brad Meltzzer has a. . . way with comics.


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 27, 2006)

Jla 1 is OYL right?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, JLA relaunched.

Look up JLA #0 first. I have to say, it was a pretty good read; a refreshing view on the DC Trinity.


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 27, 2006)

cool from scratch


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm enjoying bats and flash. Wanted to get into BB, but sadly, haven't had the chance, nor the time to find scans.

And...looks like I'm the only one who really, really dislikes the new direction for supes. Or Lex rather. But I'm sure at this point, you understand that I'm extremely biased, and vastly prefer the secular/nietzschean-humanist Lex, a la LL-MoS. And I hate Superman >_>


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 29, 2006)

Understandable.

I'm just wondering where's Lena Luthor.


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 29, 2006)

Isnt that his daughter that vanished after our worlds at war?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 29, 2006)

No, Lena reverted back into an infant when Brainiac 13 was defeated.

When OWAW ended, we never saw her again.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 29, 2006)

Comic Book Guy: Lena is at the same daycare that Power Girl's son is at. They are going to have a baby which will disappear _during_ labor, topping it's parents accomplishments *tenfold*.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 29, 2006)

Superboy-Prime's fault?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, for those of you who got the newest Teen Titans, they revealed who exactly joined the team during the break. Needless to say, there are more than a few interesting characters:



Flamebird
Bombshell (I think an interview called her "Lieutenant Atom", so I'm guessing she has similar powers to him)
Kid Devil
Aquagirl
Zatara (Hell yes! Been waiting for this one)
Speedy
Beast Boy
*Power Boy?!?!?!* (HOLY CRAP, CBG, I SPOKE TOO SOON)
Offspring (Hell yeah! Kingdom represent!)
Little Barda (Meh, I wanted Miss Miracle  )
Hawk and Dove
Miss Martian (I want to hear how they explain _this_)
Red Star
Mas Y Menos (As seen on TT the show, making the transfer over that Renee Montoya and Harley Quinn both made. I'm honestly glad to see a pair of new speedsters in the canon DCU)
Argent
Hotspot
Mirage
Captain Marvel Junior
Riddler's Daughter and Joker's Daughter (o.0)
Talon (I... don't recognize this guy. Any tell me who he is?)
Young Frankenstein (Ahahahahah! SSOV!)
Ravager
Molecule
Osiris (Does anyone else hope that Black Adam just walked into Titan Tower, said "He's on your team now. If you have a problem, deal with it."? I love that he's also in the kid's photo.)

A possible spoiler on 52:


*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like, as thought, Supernova is actually another Superhero in disguise. For me, there are three forerunners:

Booster from an alternate timeline
Blue Beetle from an alternate timeline (Fueled by the comments AND his stance that he leapt up off the ground with when fighting BG)
Rip Hunter (He seems to be able to make things "Disappear". Perhaps he's sending them somewhere else in time?)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 31, 2006)

_Flamebird_

Ah. . . Bette Kane. Original Batwoman pre-Crisis, if I'm not mistaken.

_Bombshell (I think an interview called her "Lieutenant Atom", so I'm guessing she has similar powers to him)_

New one to me.

_Kid Devil
Aquagirl_

Know them.

_Zatara (Hell yes! Been waiting for this one)_

This will prove interesting.

_Speedy_

So, she's back from the sabbatical with Connor.

_Beast Boy_

Off Doom Patrol already? Eh.

_Power Boy?!?!?! (HOLY CRAP, CBG, I SPOKE TOO SOON)_

Blame it on Superboy Prime. E2 Superman may also be guilty. All we need now is Lena Luthor as the modern day Brainiac spawn.

_Offspring (Hell yeah! Kingdom represent!)_

Ah well.

_Little Barda (Meh, I wanted Miss Miracle  )_

New to me.

_Hawk and Dove_

Know them.

_Miss Martian (I want to hear how they explain this)_

Same.

_Red Star_

Eh.

_Mas Y Menos (As seen on TT the show, making the transfer over that Renee Montoya and Harley Quinn both made. I'm honestly glad to see a pair of new speedsters in the canon DCU)_

Indeed. Speedsters who can go 7 times faster than sound. They were a funny pair on the show.

_Argent
Hotspot_

Uh huh.

_Mirage_

New to me.

_Captain Marvel Junior_

Not sure. I thought Freddy was taking over the Captain Marvel mantle.

_Riddler's Daughter and Joker's Daughter (o.0)_

Eh. Reminds me of Ivy & Harley.

_Talon (I... don't recognize this guy. Any tell me who he is?)_

New guy. Reminds me of Owlman.

_Young Frankenstein (Ahahahahah! SSOV!)_

Yep.

_Ravager_

Sweet.

_Molecule_

New to me.

_Osiris (Does anyone else hope that Black Adam just walked into Titan Tower, said "He's on your team now. If you have a problem, deal with it."? I love that he's also in the kid's photo.)_

Freddy's nemesis.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 1, 2006)

CBG: These the Titans that were on the team _during_ the skipped year. Thusly Beast Boy was still on the team, and Freddy was still "Jr."


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 1, 2006)

Ah. That would explain it.

All that remains now is waiting for TT#42. . .

Oh, Cassandra. . . how will you be handled under the writing pencil of Geoff Johns?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2006)

Here is the page with all of the Teen Titans that were apart of the team during 52.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 1, 2006)

Heh. Already posted it. I'm guessing you got this off of "scans daily" too?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2006)

Justice And Rule said:
			
		

> Heh. Already posted it. I'm guessing you got this off of "scans daily" too?



Actually I picked it off a GFaqs topic.


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 1, 2006)

whats happening to billy he tried to turn back from marvel but he got transformed into a white marvel :S


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 5, 2006)

i think billy will be the next shazam, thats why he suddenly looked rather old...


----------



## Hat Hair (Sep 7, 2006)

Pretty much, though the real winner in all of this is Captain Mar, uh, CM3.


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 7, 2006)

Hmm is ralph crazy or no. Im leading to a bit of both. One its magic and shit happens with magic.. And two his depresion may leave him vulnerable to so sort of sending.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 7, 2006)

Ralph is definitely unhinged. I mean, he's been out of it ever since Identity Crisis, and now he knows there's a way to bring back his wife? He's just completely gone. So sad...

Anyways, it's great to see some lasting reprecussions from IC: The Marvel family is finally changing, and I love it that Billy is becoming the new Shazam. Bart looks like he'll finally take over the mantle of the Flash. The Titans have a whole ton of explaining to do on the newest generation of heroes, and the JLA interests me quite a bit. 

On a different note, the newest Action Comics storyline blows in my opinion. Just not getting into it, and it involves way too many people (What the hell is the Flash of all people making even a brief appearance?!)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 7, 2006)

> Ralph is definitely unhinged. I mean, he's been out of it ever since Identity Crisis, and now he knows there's a way to bring back his wife? He's just completely gone. So sad...



Agreed. Though, without his elasticity powers, more comic readers now notice him for the character that he is, due to his widower status and detective persona.



> Anyways, it's great to see some lasting reprecussions from IC: The Marvel family is finally changing, and I love it that Billy is becoming the new Shazam. Bart looks like he'll finally take over the mantle of the Flash. The Titans have a whole ton of explaining to do on the newest generation of heroes, and the JLA interests me quite a bit.



Agreed.

If only they can bring back Cassandra to her true self, as she was prior to OYL.



> On a different note, the newest Action Comics storyline blows in my opinion. Just not getting into it, and it involves way too many people (What the hell is the Flash of all people making even a brief appearance?!)



Agreed.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 9, 2006)

I just read Week 18 of _52_. Far and away one of the best of the series.

- Question + Montoya + Black Adam + Isis = Badass. I like how they are teaming up to look into Intergang. Plus, Black Adam 'flying in' on Montoya was one of the best moments in the series.
- The new development in the Booster Gold storyline has me interested. I'm not sure what to make of it, especially with next week's cover. But it's definitely a surprise.
- RALPH DIBNEY GOING ON A PILGRAMMAGE TO BECOME DR FUCKING FATE. DEAR GOD DO YOU KNOW HOW AWESOME THAT SENTENCE I JUST WROTE WAS?!

Okay, okay calm down. But man, this means Ralph might actually survive _52_, and man if that wouldn't shake things up! I have to give credit to DC: They are doing things that I wouldn't have predicted in a million years. And they aren't just pulling it out of their asses, they are threading it in a way that it makes you go "Hey, I can see where this is coming from, and where this might go". Bravo.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 9, 2006)

> just read Week 18 of 52. Far and away one of the best of the series.
> 
> - Question + Montoya + Black Adam + Isis = Badass. I like how they are teaming up to look into Intergang. Plus, Black Adam 'flying in' on Montoya was one of the best moments in the series.



Ha ha. Plus, more Question spotlight (I'm a big fan of the Question. Hell, I have a Question sketch from Jim Lee, when I went to the ComicCon).



> - The new development in the Booster Gold storyline has me interested. I'm not sure what to make of it, especially with next week's cover. But it's definitely a surprise.



Let's hope he's a bigger hero than his father.



> - RALPH DIBNEY GOING ON A PILGRAMMAGE TO BECOME DR FUCKING FATE. DEAR GOD DO YOU KNOW HOW AWESOME THAT SENTENCE I JUST WROTE WAS?!



Yep.



> Okay, okay calm down. But man, this means Ralph might actually survive 52, and man if that wouldn't shake things up! I have to give credit to DC: They are doing things that I wouldn't have predicted in a million years. And they aren't just pulling it out of their asses, they are threading it in a way that it makes you go "Hey, I can see where this is coming from, and where this might go". Bravo.



But I'm still not going to forgive them for ruining Cassandra Cain.

DAMN YOU DIDIO! DAMN YOU BEECHEN! DAMN IT!!!!


----------



## Rangamaru (Sep 10, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> Ha ha. Plus, more Question spotlight (I'm a big fan of the Question. Hell, I have a Question sketch from Jim Lee, when I went to the ComicCon).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually the blame for cain has yet to be determined. I've spent alot of time on the DC boards trying to track that one. It seems it might have been deeper than just a mandate or an asshole writer.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 10, 2006)

> Actually the blame for cain has yet to be determined. I've spent alot of time on the DC boards trying to track that one. It seems it might have been deeper than just a mandate or an asshole writer.



Well, I remember Didio trying to justifying Cassandra's change because 'both her parents were assassins'. Therefore, she should follow.

Completely ignores the core and initial design of her character. . .


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 10, 2006)

Well i must say i find it suprising that the scarab is alien tech and not magic. Which would explain why it goes bananas when its near a power ring.


----------



## Hat Hair (Sep 11, 2006)

I dunno, Ralphie as Fate is certainly surprising, but, at the same time, I don't really like it. On one hand I don't want to see the guy go crazy, on the other I don't really want to see him as Fate, though I'm open to having my mind changed.

I don't see the point of killing Booster to replace him with a look alike; why not just give the origional a nice redemption story like what they're doing with Montoya.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 11, 2006)

So Didio rapes Booster Gold,then decides to turn his great grandfather into the new Booster.

Still Ralph as Dr.Fate=BADASSERY


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 13, 2006)

ArchBishop Lobo ......ive seen it all now


And holy shit skeets :S


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 13, 2006)

Supernova. . . saw the implication coming.

52 Week 19 confirmed my theory regarding Skeets.

Remember, in the Star Wars universe. . . R2-D2 is the actual Master of the Sith.


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 13, 2006)

CBG when they looked in rip hunters lair when it said it was his fault was he refering to booster or skeets?

and also what does the death of boosters ancestor do to him? Does it delete him from the timeline negating the fact that they found brother eye or is this just another case of hypertime?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 13, 2006)

> CBG when they looked in rip hunters lair when it said it was his fault was he refering to booster or skeets?



Skeets, perhaps, with his reaction.



> and also what does the death of boosters ancestor do to him? Does it delete him from the timeline negating the fact that they found brother eye or is this just another case of hypertime?



Well, he's now in 1,000,000 AD.

And I rather not think about the implications on the timeline. With the absence of Hypertime and divurgent realities. . . sad to say, it's a big mess just thinking about it.


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 13, 2006)

^Does that place him in the DC One Million era? If so couldnt he just find a time machine from that period?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 14, 2006)

Hm. A few observations.

It doesn't seem like he's in 1,000,000 AD. That's just when he set Hunter's lock to open. I believe Booster's ancestor is simply reliving his life over and over and over again, ad infinitum, hence the "Time Loop" thing.

Another thing to note is that David might not have been Booster's direct decendent. There's certainly the possibility that he was the brother of his great, great, great, great grandfather or something like that.

Skeets... that can't be the real Skeets. I have great trouble believing that Skeets suddenly turned evil. Something got mixed up... perhaps the technology from the scarab interfaced with him, or Brother Eye interferred with him or SOMETHING. I dunno.

Supernova = Conner? Uh... not sure what to think of that. Kind of kills my idea of Nova being BB, another Booster, or Rip. This could be interesting... or it could be lame. So far, 52 has been good, so I'll hope for the former.

I'm not blown away by this chapter (Pretty average, really). More of a transition one, really. Have to wait for next week for something big, I guess.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 14, 2006)

> ^Does that place him in the DC One Million era? If so couldnt he just find a time machine from that period?



DC One Million is now All-Star Superman continuity. In All-Star Superman #2, Superman Million tells of their battle against Solaris and etc.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 16, 2006)

dunno if someones posted this yet but


----------



## Rangamaru (Sep 16, 2006)

theSpectre said:
			
		

> dunno if someones posted this yet but


He's in the batcave? Could he be batman? Superman did observe that he wasn't a an amatuer. And that personal space thing would be something he would say.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 16, 2006)

but why would bats do it? although i dunno what the heck hes doing in the batcave...i think its probably alt booster or blue beetle like others have mentioned..
they both know the entrance to the batcave...although im sure there are others who know, i dunno...


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 16, 2006)

Rangamaru said:
			
		

> He's in the batcave? Could he be batman? Superman did observe that he wasn't a an amatuer. And that personal space thing would be something he would say.




Cant be batman hes with tim and dick somewhere training


----------



## Rangamaru (Sep 21, 2006)

Week 52 was a total waste this week. This issue had nothing...


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 24, 2006)

yeah, totally boring, but the guardians were all talking about 52 at GL13... woooo, another crisis perhaps?


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Sep 27, 2006)

Hm... Seeing Supernova in the Batcave... I think he is up to no good. Now, I saw somewhere his uniform looks a lot like one a Superman in Elseworlds used. This particular Superman had no super-powers, he was a Batman-like character. His name was Nova, by the way. Very similar, hm? 

Now, Supernova does have lots of powers, though - he probably isnt this particular characters, also because it would be so obvious... Anyway, his powers could be from technology, not "natural", so to speach. Since he so easily entered the Batcave, and considering the time-reality travelling... (after all, now we have New Earth, not the old Earth One, but something new, _different_...) I wouldnt be surprised if this Supernova is Bruce's or Clark's son/grandson from the future, or something like that. We see that this theme is really present in Batman's story right now... maybe DC is considering the time-travelling kids? And I have no doubt Supernova will be connected to either Batman or Superman, if not both. Not to mention, one of the many things written on Rip Hunter's board was "where is the son of Superman?"

By the way, I didnt recognized this glove in the Batcave... what was that again?


----------



## tegid (Sep 27, 2006)

Isn't it form that suit Luthor wore in Superman/Batman?


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 27, 2006)

i think the glove belongs to luthors. you know, from his battlesuite.


> "where is the son of Superman?"


got this from the superheryohype boards,

a boy carrying something huge over his head with only one hand? hmmm...


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Sep 27, 2006)

Awsome, Spectre! Is it from week 18? I dont have this issue. Nice... Son of Superman, hm? 

And the two guys watching, in the last couple panels... It looks like Bruce and Superman, dont they? 

But... the boy could just be another kid with superpowers, no relation... oh, well. Or maybe the new Superboy? 

Cute kid, though.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Sep 27, 2006)

tegid said:
			
		

> Isn't it form that suit Luthor wore in Superman/Batman?



Indeed, it looks like it... However, I was reading Batman/Superman #8 again, and realized a couple interesting things...

- The glove from Luthor's suit didnt have any rocks in the knuckles; now, as you can see, it has at least four(to me, looks like rocks). And I would bet its kryptonite, many kinds of it, not only green. If you recall, this issue #8 of Batman/Superman ended with a shower of kriptonite from the skies, because of the meteor that was destroyed, and all. _And_, if you remember well, Batman collected many shards of kriptonite himself. 

- Also, Luthor lost one of his gloves during the battle. After that, he couldnt be found. However, the glove he lost was the left one, not the right one (it seems to me that the one we see in week 20 is the right one). What I'm saying is: either this one is the left glove, or Batman (or someone else) built another glove. Considering the details above, I'll go with the second option. 

We fall into this: has Batman been making an weapon against Superman? Yeah, well, Superman did attack Batman before "Crises", and the League did erase Batman's memories, and Batman did built Brother Eye... It just doesnt seem unlikely that Bruce prepared this "weapon", something better that the green kryptonite he already had. 

But, of course, this leads us to another question: did Supernova know about that? And if yes, how? We see Supernova in the cave, and, to me, looks like he is looking for something (first thing he looks at is Penguin's umbrella, an uninteresting item, suggesting he was looking for something else). He stops for a few moments to watch Jason's uniform; so, he is interested in it? Didnt look at the dinossaur, didnt look at the giant penny, didnt look for Batman's outfit... just the Robin's outfit. And then, finally, we see as he unveils the glove, in a support pretty similar to the one where the umbrellas were... So, was he looking for something that specific? How? No one knew Bruce had this glove. Well, I didnt, at least. How could Supernova know? 

Pretty interesting... What do you guys think?


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 27, 2006)

Batman has a son O_o; and ninja man bats i have seen it all now


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 28, 2006)

> Awsome, Spectre! Is it from week 18? I dont have this issue. Nice... Son of Superman, hm?
> 
> And the two guys watching, in the last couple panels... It looks like Bruce and Superman, dont they?
> 
> ...


yep its 18..

the two guys well one of them is obviously superman but the other one, i dont think its bruce though, if youve seen superman returns superman in that movie had a kid although we didnt know until towards the end that it was his, lois is engaged to perry whites nephew, richard white who everyone including loise herself thought to be the kids dad, unti lois saw the kid took out a thug with a piano...

anyway, that guy could probably be richard white...and that kid, jason lane white...that giant guy in action comics did say something about 3 kryptonians living on earth...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 30, 2006)

Seems bart will be the fastest Flash to exist. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 The speed force is in him which I think was known to all I didn't know all the other Flash's were a part of him though, that owns still. 




I don't actually mind Bart as the Flash, but like urgh I kinda prefered things how they were. Him being Kid Flash like I have been reading some older Teen titans comics and I prefered it with Superboy, Robin, Wondergirl and Bart. Things were cool, overall I liked Wally as the Flash but I also like Bart. 

As far as the Flash comics concerned I think it is pretty cool, I think they fucked up Teen titans with this choice that's why I prefered the old way.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 30, 2006)

Well, if things continue on as they were, will the same traditions apply in the next crisis 20 years later?


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 1, 2006)

Hmm teh new action comics does this mean that Krypto is going to be reintroduced again?


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Oct 1, 2006)

Chatulio said:
			
		

> Hmm teh new action comics does this mean that Krypto is going to be reintroduced again?



Thought Krypto was already in the storyline again... Wasnt he in the Batman/ Superman comics? He was the guardian in the Fortress of Solitute, last time I saw him.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 1, 2006)

Krypto is in comics.

We seen him in Hush part 5, and in Infinite Crisis #4. You can even see him on the Infinite Crisis #4 cover (funny story about Jim Lee drawing him. I'll post the video of the ComicCon interview once mid-terms passes).

He's getting an issue regarding how he took Superboy's death in Action Comics, I think.


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 1, 2006)

For some reason i thought he was taken out in IC *shrugs* guess we get another super girl :sweat

Also aparently Conner isn't dead  people just can't stay dead now adays


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 2, 2006)

Crazy, crazy idea here, but I wanted people to think about something:

Has anyone considered the possibility that Supernova is one of the Kon-El clones (Perhaps even the 52nd one)? I mean, Robin's been making a ton of them if you look at TT #37 (I think he was on #98). It's feasible that maybe one of them made it out somehow, and formed a semi-stable humanoid. His powers could easily be a simple mutation on his old Tactile Telekinesis powers.

Of course, this could be stupid gibberish. But I think it might explain why Cassie thinks Supernova is Kon-El, and why he didn't recognize her.


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 2, 2006)

But isn't Tim with Bruce and Dick in china or something?


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 2, 2006)

3 kryptonians on earth, a space ship heading towards earth that could change supes life but what was most interesting when i came from my daily visit to newsrama website, was this:


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 2, 2006)

Actually i thinks its only Kara and Clark on earth right now. The third one i think is coming in the next arc. Its going to be a kid i guess


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 2, 2006)

yeah, the kid that was in the preview pic i posted
"on vacation, no secrets revealed this week"

donner, wasnt he the guy who directed teh superman movies? the first two...


----------



## acritarch (Oct 2, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Seems bart will be the fastest Flash to exist.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Blah. I still don't like that Wally got nerfed to the speed force dimension. Why do the Flash's always get toasted in Crises! 

The new writers for Bart are actually doing a decent job though. I am kind of growing on Bart... somewhat. Hopefully they keep up the relatively good work.


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 2, 2006)

^Why does superman lose a member of his family every crisis lol


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Oct 2, 2006)

I really hope Supernova isn't Superboy... I wish he just has nothing to do with Superman, actually. 

The most likely and obvious thing to me is that Supernova is actually someone from the future or from different reality. Someone that ended in this New Earth because of the events of Infinite Crisis.  

Also, I dont think he is really the greatest guy... We saw him in the Batcave, and looking at that glove... no, he is no good guy. Or, if he is, he has something of batman in him, always trying to protect himself from the other heroes. 

But I think he at least is aiming to be _the_ superhero in town - you know, take Supers place as the greatest hero in Metropolis. 

Anyway, I dont think he is mentioned in any regular comic of OYL, so we have to wonder... where is he? Either something happened to him during 52, killing him or sending him back to where he came, or even making him abandon the superhero business for a while, or the OYL comics dont belong to the storyline. Now, the last option, although it makes sense, in a way, would be very strange. I mean, we have Grant Morrison writing Batman, Brad Meltzer writing JLA, Geoff Johns in the Green Lantern... I mean, big names writing the OYL comics, DC is really investing heavly in the new comics, to just erase them later...? Specially JLA, a true new beginning. 

Although I wouldnt mind that Morrison's run on Batman is erased... so far, I'm not liking it at all.


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 2, 2006)

How could you not like the son of Batman ? This is basically adding truth to The Kingdom Come story line. Ibn al Xu'ffasch ftw :thumb


----------



## Gunners (Oct 2, 2006)

Still I was pissed at how they killed Superboy. Like no they fucked eveyrthing up in my opinion just when they were all on the right track Bart grew too fast, and Conner died.

In my opinion it fucked up the teen titans completly. The Flash comic is cool but teen titans misses Bart and Conner in my opinion. 

Obviously they can't bring Bart back as he has grown. But I hope they bring Conner back and another speedster to the team maybe Barts cousin or something.


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 2, 2006)

They all ready covered that the Titans fell apart after all taht happened. They went through 20 different members, while cyborg was offline.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 2, 2006)

Rose and Kid Devil are simply growing on me though. Ever since Teen Titans was relaunched with Young Justice incorporated, I've yet to fail in acquiring each issue.

I wish Secret and Arrowette had more cameos. YJ was great. . .


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 2, 2006)

I think, right now, Teen Titans is great. The team's broken, like gunners says, but that's the entire point: They are at this crossroads, at their ropes end lacking all but one of the group's unifying characters (Gar, Conner, and Bart are gone at the moment), and you're just waiting for all the new Titans to step in and take their place.

I mean, I'm personally excited. I just want to see more and more of the new characters, and I'm sure that a decent amount of them are going to rejoin. I also like that a decent amount of them are 'legacies', continuing the generational lines, so to speak.


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 2, 2006)

Gar really isn't a unifying character  during his time in power the team fell apart. Conner was their conscience and Bart was their innocence.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 2, 2006)

I just wonder how the Titans East storyline will fold out. . .

Will beloved Cassandra regain her senses?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 2, 2006)

I always thought of Gar as one of the cornerstones of the Titans, alongside Cyborg. He's one of those happy-go-lucky balancers, along with experience and being at an age where he can see both sides of the coin (The teen side and the more adult side of things).

But that's just me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 2, 2006)

I have to agree with JnR. Despite not being part of the initial line-up (or founding member), Cyborg and BB are definite cornerstones to the Teen Titans. I would include the role of Robin in there as well -- either Dick or Tim. Both were great in their line-ups in the Silver Age and post-2000 TT incarnation respectively.

After those three, I'd add Raven. She was one of the founding members of the New Teen Titans, and a memorable character of Titan tradition.

And I'm a fanboy of hers.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 5, 2006)

Anybody besides me not like Week 20 of 52? The Starfire/Animal Man/Adam Strange storyline just isn't working for me, personally. Would have preferred more on Steel investigating Luthor's ability to activate and/or deactivate the meta-gene.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 5, 2006)

The whole "Lost in Space" is probably the weakest of them all, and frankly that action scene was... uh, confusing as hell, to say the least. They need to get to something a bit meatier there.

This last week, though, the Magnus/Morrow storyline took a great turn. That's been sort of a sleeper throughout _52_, but this week it's become one heck of a surpriser. I also liked the explanation of 'Viridium Magnus' and a few of the loose ends in Metal Man continuity.

Odd point to make: We saw Platinum, Lead, and Iron attack Magnus. Where is Gold, though? 

The Manitou thing was a bit odd. I'm interested in seeing where they are going to run with this...

I have to say that DC has really done a great job at getting exposure to those background characters that have been neglected and giving them something to do. It makes the place feel, well, like an actual _universe_ again.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Oct 5, 2006)

Justice And Rule said:
			
		

> I have to say that DC has really done a great job at getting exposure to those background characters that have been neglected and giving them something to do. It makes the place feel, well, like an actual _universe_ again.



Agreed. Writers are doing a good job, and, except for the "Lost in Space" story, all arcs are interesting and always bring surprises and good action. But I must say that the whole "time change" thing and Supernova are the most intriguing thing to me, so far.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 12, 2006)

New 52: OSIRIS! FINALLY! ROCK!

Anyways, found this on another board and it makes me worry a lot for DC...



> Earth-Two is Back! IC HC Changes & Spoilers!
> Posted: Oct 8, 2006 6:28 AM
> 
> There are several flat out hints that Earth-2 is coming back/still exists in the new IC HC. These line changes completely change the previous meanings in the monthly issues.
> ...



Also, a revised 2 page spread of the heroes in the DC Universe:



It looks like Superboy still had a bit of timestream left to punch...


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Oct 13, 2006)

Agree with you, Justice And Rule. It's clear that things changed in this DC Universe. In the end of IC, when I saw that Earth-1 was New Earth... yeah, clearly some changes. We see that OYL comics are showing a different context, showing guys like Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman are behaving quite differently in some aspects. But I'm with you... I worry with DC too if this is true. Hell, I'm worried already, everytime I read the new Batman I worry. Morrison's arc with this Bat-kid is just... sad - and not in a dramatic good way. The arc before was also pretty bad, the one by James Robinson, "Face the face". 

But I'm not losing hope. I noticed that many OYL stories make no reference to important things in "52" and vice-versa, and this just makes me wonder if this OYL is for real... I hope "52" is for real, and I hope the actual storyline can follow the events from this series. Yeah, I hope this OYL is just an elsewhere story, or something. Maybe what would have happened in Earth-1, or maybe what did happened in New Earth, but in the end of "52" maybe Earth-1 can be restored. That would be great.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 13, 2006)

The George Perez splash page (I recognize Perez's pencils) is a heck lot better than the original one. Heck, he included Ravager! Praise Perez!

Possible references to the 4th Wall?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, I think 52 and OYL are definitely linked: Certain things have been mentioned that we just haven't seen yet, and things that might seem important at the moment might not be that important OYL. We can already see that the Freedom of Power treaty is going to come from Black Adam's wrangling, among other things. It's hard to develop a full picture without seeing the end of 52.

I'm just really worried about these 'other Earths' and what they mean for everything. Why keep them when you have everyone you need already alive?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 13, 2006)

For stories.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 13, 2006)

Wasn't that why the forgettable 'Hypertime' was around?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 13, 2006)

> Wasn't that why the forgettable 'Hypertime' was around?



Yeah. But keep in mind, DC will continue to come up with Elseworlds stories.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Oct 13, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Yeah. But keep in mind, DC will continue to come up with Elseworlds stories.



Elseworlds are fine... as long as they stay Elseworlds. I think that mixing another reality into the official storyline is a dangerous game. Even more Earth-2, that was a more "happy" reality, that had a 60's or 70's tone... you know, naive, cute. I'm the kind of person that really got into comics reading things like "The Dark Knight Returns", "Kingdom Come", "Arkham Asilum", "Killing Joke"... A darker view of heroes (Batman in partcular) is much more interesting, in my opinion. But that's just me.


----------



## Brandt (Oct 14, 2006)

I love the Teen Titans and thought this was worth posting. Not sure if this is worth a thread of its own or not. Anyway, some of you might have already noticed this, but for those who haven't, here's the solicitation and cover of Teen Titans #43: 



*TEEN TITANS #43*
Written by Geoff Johns
Art by Tony Daniel & Jonathan Glapion
Cover by Daniel
Part 1 of the eagerly anticipated ?Titans East? story! Led by Deathstroke, a Teen Titans team consisting of Batgirl, Risk, Match, Alter Boy, Enigma, Sun Girl and Inertia is out to chew gum and kick butt?and guess what? They?re all out of gum!
On sale January 10 ? 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US

Gotta say, I'm looking foward to the "Titans East" story.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Oct 14, 2006)

^^ They are bringing Inertia back!?!?!? Why is this the first I am hearing of this?!?! 

Oh ya, I havnt been following things in awhile XD I really need to catch up on my comics, I am falling so far behind @__@

Anyways awesome that they are bringing Inertia back, he was a good rival to Bart back in the Impulse comics. He was his Zoom.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 14, 2006)

Now. . . we'll see what you'll do with my beloved Cassandra, Johns. . .


----------



## Brandt (Oct 14, 2006)

The small changes to Batgirl's costume (interior of cape being yellow and the mouthpiece removed) is pretty nice. Yeah, the most interesting character on that team (next to Sun Girl) is Cassandra. Looking forward to her interaction with Robin.

*UPDATE:* Tony Daniel has updated his blog with the proper colouring of the Titans East. Batgirl's mouthpiece is still there and Sun Girl's star on her chest isn't flesh colour (thank god).


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 16, 2006)

Batgirl = Robin

Duela Dent = ?

Inertia (also shouldn't he be powerless since the speedforce is all trapped inside of bart?)= (return of bart)?

Kid Crusader (is the only person Deathstroke could find who has both heard of Kid Devil and wants to eliminate him)  = Kid devil

Match (low blue Slade, low blow) = Wonder girl

Risk = cyborg

sun girl = ravager/ (return of starfire?)


----------



## Brandt (Oct 16, 2006)

Chatulio said:


> Batgirl = Robin
> 
> Duela Dent = ?
> 
> ...



I don't think Slade picked his team so they would be opposites to the Titans. I mean, yeah you can match them up according to their abilities, but I think the Titans East is more of a ragtag group. There's so many unknowns right now. I can't wait for January!  

And Duela Dent isn't part of the Titans East. It's Enigma (Riddler's daughter).


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Oct 16, 2006)

Chatulio said:


> Inertia (also shouldn't he be powerless since the speedforce is all trapped inside of bart?)= (return of bart)?



You would think so wouldnt you  However I'm sure they are going to come up with some explination for it like how since Inertia is Bart's clone he can tap into the speed force even if its inside Bart or something like that.


----------



## Rangamaru (Oct 16, 2006)

They could just say he's a meta human some how.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 16, 2006)

> UPDATE: Tony Daniel has updated his blog with the proper colouring of the Titans East. Batgirl's mouthpiece is still there and Sun Girl's star on her chest isn't flesh colour (thank god).



Good for Tony Daniel. He's got a good note in my book for now.

And Inertia can be explained as a meta speedster, like Jay.

And Duela Dent is still confirmed, I believe. Showing up later, though. . .


----------



## Brandt (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like DC is coming out with five new Year One's. I'm personally looking forward to the Teen Titans and the Huntress Year One.  



> Next year, DC Comics will turn back the clock on four characters and one team, and tell of beginnings.
> 
> In 2007, the publisher will launch five Year One miniseries, each one designed to streamline, clarify, or emphasize the start of a character(s) who will be playing major roles in the months to come. The five series are:
> 
> ...



Source: Newsarama.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, I saw that about the Year One comics... I personally will be looking foward for Green Arrow and Huntress. 

By the way, I dont know any of those writers/artists by name... what work have they done before? Are they any good?


----------



## Brandt (Oct 17, 2006)

Didio did say many of them were new. That's a good and bad thing, but I'll wait for judgement when I have a copy in my hands. 



> *DD:* That’s the other thing too – it’s important for us to start to expand our talent pool. We have some extremely talented writers who are established in other areas, whether its in prose novels or animation or just in writing in general, and I wanted to have an opportunity to get some of these voices out there, as well as get some fresh sets of eyes on these characters so that we can see a story that we may have known about form before with a twist or two along the way that gives it a nice fresh take.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Oct 17, 2006)

Rangamaru said:


> They could just say he's a meta human some how.



But he is a clone of Bart. If Bart isnt a meta then Inertia really shouldn't be either


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Oct 17, 2006)

Hal Jordan said:


> Didio did say many of them were new. That's a good and bad thing, but I'll wait for judgement when I have a copy in my hands.



Well, I have to agree with Didio that new writers are needed... not that the famous and known authors are bad, but new blood could be good. Maybe they can surprise us - in a good way.

But lets wait and see.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Perhaps one of them will redeem Cassandra. . . we can only hope.


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 25, 2006)

Ok im confused. Wasn't Jonathan Kent dead? Or did they retcon him back with Ic? Clark is adopting the kid  Lois will be pist.


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 26, 2006)

Anyone else liek what they have done with Black Adam?
I liked his character before but hes pretty funky now, they gotta be a pretty kickass team now, maybe the strongest team currently running.


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 26, 2006)

Osiris upsets me  The kid was in bad shape Adam helps him out and then he acts like an ass.


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 26, 2006)

Chatulio said:


> Osiris upsets me  The kid was in bad shape Adam helps him out and then he acts like an ass.



Yeah was a bit of a change from a being permanatly disabled to being a god. Not too sure why he's acting like such an ass.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Oct 26, 2006)

Like the Black Adam and his family. I dont know, however, where are they heading to. Will Adam ever be evil again? He was a good villain, or anti-hero, in the beginning of 52.

And cant wait for Bruce's first appearence in 52... Read in an interview with Grant Morrison that he will show in week 30. Almost there...


----------



## Galt (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh man...Superman/Batman Annual = win.  The surprise guest appearance of... "Un-Deathstroke," who bled profusely and cried with shame...pure awesome.  Makes me think he should meet Black Adam and have a nice little chat.  BA would probably commit suicide.


----------



## Detective (Oct 26, 2006)

Galt said:


> Oh man...Superman/Batman Annual = win.  The surprise guest appearance of... "Un-Deathstroke," who bled profusely and cried with shame...pure awesome.  Makes me think he should meet Black Adam and have a nice little chat.  BA would probably commit suicide.


Yeah, it was definately a great issue. Good action and some fantastic dialogue.

"Brokeback Titanic"


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 22, 2006)

All bow before Zod


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay... has anyone read "52" week 30? How did you feel about Bruce's crises? I wonder why DC is working so hard to make Batman less dark... It's basicaly the approach that made Batman a success. Did DC forgot the low Batman was in before that, when comics were following the ridiculous line of Adam West's Batman? Do they really want to go there, making Batman less dark and more "family guy", adopting Robins and all? Oh, my... 

However, to be honest, I wouldnt mind if DC tried something different. I always wondered if Bruce Wayne should be the Batman forever, since he is just human and all. DC should either reset their storyline or think about someone else as Batman. Bruce will be like 40 soon, and no training in the world could stop time... I always liked the view the cartoon "Batman Beyond" gave us: and old and still obsessed Bruce, helping a younger Batman through his computer and technology. This fits. 

Or maybe Bruce could find a real girlfriend and have kids (real children, not mini crime fighters), start a family. He needs it, really. After all, a grown man walking around with a bunch of teenager boys is not good for his image.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 5, 2006)

I think that DC saw that they were reaching the limit of how far 'Dark Batman' could go. I mean, he created a series of sattelites to monitor all Meta-human activity that turned into a self-aware machine bent on destroying all meta-humans. Dark Batman is great... but let's be honest, there wasn't much further you could go with it.

I do agree that Batman has been semi-decent so far, but I think (Especially with putting Paul Dini on _Detective Comics_) they are trying to turn Bruce into the BTAS Batman more and more. I dunno, though.

An interesting thing someone else pointed out to me: Remember the Guardians saying "52" when sector 3601 is mentioned. Well...



Take a look at what the Beetle symbol on BB's chest forms...


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Dec 6, 2006)

Justice And Rule said:


> I think that DC saw that they were reaching the limit of how far 'Dark Batman' could go. I mean, he created a series of sattelites to monitor all Meta-human activity that turned into a self-aware machine bent on destroying all meta-humans. Dark Batman is great... but let's be honest, there wasn't much further you could go with it.
> 
> I do agree that Batman has been semi-decent so far, but I think (Especially with putting Paul Dini on _Detective Comics_) they are trying to turn Bruce into the BTAS Batman more and more. I dunno, though.
> 
> ...



Interesting about the Blue Beetle, *Justice*.  

Anyway, I agree with you: DC editors and writters always were fans of the Batman of TAS, and, to be honest, so was I. Especially the Batman we saw in Justice League Unlimited. I wouldnt mind _this_ Batman. 

I see your point, though. Indeed the IC showed a very dark Batman, but not in a good way. He wasnt even making sense. I blame IC writters, of course. A decent writter (not a genius, just decent) can make a Batman that has a dark side, yeah, like the paranoia, but that is also a great detective and fighter, smart, and even fun, in his own way. I think "Hush", by Jeph Loeb, was a okay moment, and it showed Batman _in love_! So, yes, I guess he doesnt have to be dark and tortured all the time... he just has to be well written. But I really think recent stories with Bruce in the last year are showing Batman like a crazy bastard, selfish, and even quite dumb. Selfish? Dumb? That's the opposite of who he is. 

However, I havent been reading Detective Comics, and I didnt read Batman's last issue (oh, I'm hating Morrison's run!). So, maybe things will get better. We'll see.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 9, 2006)

I think his actions getting worse and worse were hard for us to justify from the outside, but his continued paranoia, especially after getting mindwiped, pushed him to maybe new depths. Perhaps, though, the most disturbing part of his dark streak is that he never fulled answered the question to whether or not he purposefully let Spoiler become Robin to lure Tim Drake back, despite the possible consequences (Like Spoiler's eventual death).

But overall, DC pushed him to critical mass, where they couldn't pull him back. He needed the IC moment where everything is just falling apart in his life to set him back to a reasonable level. His little appearance in _52[i/] I feel hints at the Batman being the darkness that overwhelmed his life, and now he realizes that he is a person beneath the mask, and to get away from that is what would truly precipitate disaster.

But ah well. Anyways, with Week 31 out, I feel like it's gotten out of a slump. All this build up in space, and we FINALLY have the villain in space. Frankly, I'm a bit pumped at this. Eating Green Lantern Rings, turning people into slaves, and making corpses into Earrings? Pretty interesting.

Plus the new implications of Supernova are really interesting. What is a device that can teleport people and make a person fly? I'll give you a hint, it ends with an "X"..._


----------



## Galt (Dec 9, 2006)

...Dang, I can't believe I didn't think of that.  But still, that leaves what, two, maybe three possible identities for Supernova?  Assuming of course that said object is being used by its rightful owner.  What's really interesting, I think, is that none of those 3 were really shown in IC.  Wonder which one it is.  Methinks it's the one with the least physical strength.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah. I've put it down to one, since one of them would have an actual direct connection to Ralph. But I'm glad that a few stagnant plots finally got something. They need to start cruising on these things again and pick up some momentum.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 9, 2006)

Anyone read the latest solicit of 52?

Remember when they said "One of the 52 leads will not survive to see the end of the year."

Did anyone think the opposite then?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 10, 2006)

Sort of. Then Booster bought it in Week 13, and it seemed like all bets were off.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 10, 2006)

Indeed.

Now Question's dying, and the latest 52 solicit spells grim news indeed for the leads.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah, for real. It'll be interesting to see how it all comes together in the end. I've got faith that they've taken us this far into an interesting storyline, and I'm hoping they can take us back out.

I'd also like to ask which storylines are people currently interested in?


----------



## Galt (Dec 10, 2006)

The Gotham arc is probably my favorite, because it includes The Question, who is pretty much one of my favorite characters ever, as well as Batwoman, who I feel should really meet up with Batman at some point, and both deducing the others' identity...or at least Batman figures it out pretty easily.  The space arc I felt was pretty crappy at first but this latest revelation in it scared the piss out of me, and I'm suddenly quite interested, and hope Ion shows up to wreak obscene amounts of havoc.  Ralph Dibny's arc is interesting, but not quite _that_ engaging.  I mean, I think chances are pretty solid that he's the new Fate.  The rest of his story is really just gravy.  I do wonder what the deal with Skeets is, though, because he was always such a nice little bot...who has now suddenly turned about as murderous as they get.  The Steel arc is less interesting because at this point I just pity Natasha as opposed to despising her.   Dumb kids...I was all for the new Jade getting seriously messed up.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 10, 2006)

> Yeah, for real. It'll be interesting to see how it all comes together in the end. I've got faith that they've taken us this far into an interesting storyline, and I'm hoping they can take us back out.



Indeed. I wonder how this will conclude.



> I'd also like to ask which storylines are people currently interested in?



Usually, I read comics here and there because I like to keep up to date.

Now, of the storylines that I'm personally interested in, DC-wise, is the Teen Titans. I'd rant more, but it is late, and I'll address it later.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 10, 2006)

My ratings so far:

Gotham Arc: *** out of ****. It's been the most consistant, and with the Question's life ticking down, it's interesting seeing him obviously training a successor in Renee Montoya. Add in Batwoman and Batman, and it's pretty good.

Fate: *** out of ****. If this had more face time, it'd get the perfect score. Him being tied into the Supernova thing is great, and giving Ralph some time to shine in a completely unexpected way is, to me, a great way to revitalize a character that seemed doomed to ignominy.

Lost in Space: * 1/2. Frankly, this felt more lost in place. It didn't seem like it was going anywhere until this last issue, which gives it a full star on its own. The implications of this one are really great (With Lobo and the Emerald Eye, along with GL/Guardian stuff), but it really needs to keep moving.

Black Marvel Family: ** 1/2. This one started great, but it's really lost its steam, as we haven't seen much of them in a few weeks. It really needs to keep up the tension with the Free Powers Act (Or whatever it's called). I think it's pretty obvious that BA is going to be the fated one to fall.

Steel: **1/2. Honestly, I like this one a lot. It's been pretty consistant, and I think it's a fairly compelling story. This is just me, though. Personally, the revelation that the powers are timed rather than can just be turned off is really a twist, and this whole 'Everyman' thing looks pretty damn interesting as well.

Skeets: ***1/2 out of ****. Best arc of the series, simply because it's taken me completely by surprise. Every time you see it, you want to know more about it, and you want to see more of it. We still don't know what exactly is up with Skeets, but we know that someone else is driving him. By the by, this is also a new Skeets (Because the old one was destroyed before Booster went into the future).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 10, 2006)

With regards to the Question, it surprised me that DC decided to kill him off (so far heading in that direction).

Being a huge Question fan (O' Neil over JLU), I wonder of how the translation of the identity of the Question to that of a legacy will turn out.


----------



## Galt (Dec 10, 2006)

Crap...I totally forgot this is a new Skeets.   

Well, it's pretty obvious at least in regard to Osiris where the Black Adam arc is going...someone's going to realize sooner or later that the kid is being a jackass with all the newfound power he's got, and things are going to get ugly.  

My theory with the thing about Bruce getting Batman cut out of him is more about the symbolism that Bruce has forgotten that Batman is an effect of the costume, and that he can't become consumed with it.  You know, same old stuff they've probably been saying for years and Bruce has been ignoring, allowing it to build to the point that the entire universe was threatened.  That said, it doesn't look like he's cheered up all that much OYL, but at least back to normal Batman levels as opposed to not wanting to speak to any other metahumans and spying on them.

By the way, just what is Ion doing during 52?  I've completely forgotten what he's been up to, which is kind of important considering he's probably one of the most powerful earthbased heroes at this point.

By far the most mournful bit of 52 will be the Question's death (short of a miracle occuring, and you can bet I'm praying for it).  I guess Renee will take up the mantle and operate out of Gotham, since in JLA OYL they say the Question's changed his base of operations.  Kind of a strange aftermath for IC though...Renee becomes the new Question, one of the coolest unpowered heroes in the DC Universe, and her former partner becomes the Spectre, who is pretty much the most powerful thing in DC.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 10, 2006)

And Vic Sage will be gone. . .

At this rate, all 10 of my favourite characters won't live past 2010.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 11, 2006)

After doing some reading at Borders, my current assessment of a few comics:

Ion and Green Lantern: Both are fairly interesting series. Abin Sur's son wanting his ring back, Hal Jordan getting shit-kicked wherever he goes, appearances by the entirity of the Rocket Reds (w00ty!!), and especially the continued questions between _the_ 52 (Apparently it is a group of individuals... perhaps the Controllers?), sector 3601, and the Manhunters. Ion so far has been pretty good, even though this last one was a bit hokey, but the background stuff like the creation of the SINESTRO CORPS (With their own Kilowog analog! OMG!), along with the Monitor business keeps me intrigued.

Teen Titans: Well, this arc comes to a close, and impressed me by redeeming a character that, honestly, deserved it. Jericho coming back, along with the addition of a few new titans like Miss Martian, makes me really want to pay attention in the next few weeks. Plus, Teen Titans East and this whole deal with Kid Devil (Something that has been lurking in the background for a while), and the continued appearance of new titans can only help. The Rose/Joey/Slade dynamic will also be interesting to watch, and having both of the kids on the Titans gives Slade an actual reason to pay attention to them when he's one of the SS bigwigs.

The Flash: I'm still really underwhelmed by this series, though I have hope for Bart as the new Flash. The whole 'alternate Earth' thing seems a bit... well, counterintuitive (Weren't they all supposed to be gone before IC?!), though I suppose we'll have to have more explained about it. Frankly, I think that the whole series has potential, it just needs to reach it. Where's Mark Waid when you need him?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 11, 2006)

> Teen Titans: Well, this arc comes to a close, and impressed me by redeeming a character that, honestly, deserved it.



I heartily agree. Geoff Johns is doing good with the Ravager character.

But damn, did I have a bitter pang through me when Ravager well on the road that Cassandra Cain was. . . until the 3 bastards screwed her over.

Hopefully, Johns will redeem Cassandra in Titans East.

But swell work on Ravager, nontheless.



> Jericho coming back, along with the addition of a few new titans like Miss Martian, makes me really want to pay attention in the next few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 11, 2006)

I think the best thing about that entire thing is that it gives Rose a mentor that can absolutely relate to her. I mean, Kid Devil has his problems... but he doesn't have quite the same familial problems Rose has. Joey, on the other hand, is someone who has an actual connection with her, and it's someone who she can really look up to.

By the by, more detective work on _52_:



			
				Newsrama said:
			
		

> NRAMA: So - Ralph knows who Supernova is, something he figured out by looking at his powers from the proper angle. Flight, apparent teleportation, light discharges...those are the powers, right? Any hints as to which way to look at them?
> 
> MS: Ralph is still one of the world’s greatest detectives, so it wasn’t difficult for him to put all the pieces together and determine the identity of person behind the mask. As for you internet sleuths and would-be detectives, if you search back through all of the issues, you should be able to make a fairly educated guess regarding Supernova’s true identity. However, because it’s the Christmastime—which is the season of giving—I’ll give you all a hint: don’t look at just one person’s powers. *After all, nobody said that Supernova was one individual.*



Got me thinking... What if Rip Hunter has allied with the New Gods (Orion, Mister Miracle), and is using the identity of Supernova to try and fix the timeline, or at least keep it from going completely haywire.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 11, 2006)

Justice And Rule said:


> I think the best thing about that entire thing is that it gives Rose a mentor that can absolutely relate to her. I mean, Kid Devil has his problems... but he doesn't have quite the same familial problems Rose has. Joey, on the other hand, is someone who has an actual connection with her, and it's someone who she can really look up to.



I agree. The sibling dynamic between Jericho and Rose will prove to be very interesting, and, if Geoff Johns writes this right, heartwarming.



> By the by, more detective work on _52_:
> 
> Got me thinking... What if Rip Hunter has allied with the New Gods (Orion, Mister Miracle), and is using the identity of Supernova to try and fix the timeline, or at least keep it from going completely haywire.



Possible, although that would mean that Skeets would attempt to venture into New Genesis. And who knows what state that place is in after Infinite Crisis.


----------



## Galt (Dec 11, 2006)

Hmm...well, Mister Miracle's got pretty much the most similar physique to Supernova as he is, as well as being unpowered.  Batman also owes him one for borrowing his tech when Supes, Wonderwoman, Big Barda, and he went to Apokolips to reclaim Kara, so that might explain him being in the cave.  I haven't seen anything from Supernova that couldn't be explained by tech alone, although the light thing could point us towards Lightray, though frankly I remember him being a hell of a lot more annoying than Supernova's been thus far.  What would be good to do would be to look at the possible limitations of Supernova's powers in each of his more detailed appearances.  For example, I'd guess that if Supernova is a shared identity, it was probably Mister Miracle that was present at the death of Booster Gold, because his only recourse as far as the submarine was concerned was to teleport it away, whereas someone like Takion, whose powers could simulate Supernova's, would probably be able to neutralize the sub with little trouble.  The one power I can't pin down to any New God in particular would be the telescopic vision.  It makes sense, though, that the New Gods would ally with Rip Hunter in order to stabilize the time stream.  Still, I don't see what Skeets' stake in all this is.  It seems more like he's fighting for his very survival than for the typical delusions of grandeur that supervillains have.  Seems like he's afraid that if the time stream realigns, he'll be erased.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 11, 2006)

Skeets has been interfered with somewhere. Maybe part of Brother Eye got into him (Hacked his consciousness) back up on the Satellite, or Brainiac got to him or _something_. But if you look when he first turned, there was a different voice that said "He knows". It was in a 'human' font, not Skeets' normal box font. That voice is the driving power behind this, and he's the one that we need to see.

I think Mr. Miracle and Orion working in concert makes sense: Both have access to Mother/Fatherboxes, and Supernova being able to chop through a gun barrel fits quite a bit with Orion. Heck, the color scheme of Supernova is actually that of Orion (Red, white, and blue), and remember that Orion has those wrist things. PLUS both Mr. Miracle and Orion would have met Ralph in thieir time with the Justice League.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 11, 2006)

Or, DC could just make another editorial retcon, like they did with Max Lord.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, I think 52 is back on track.

First off, I'm really, _really_ glad that Osiris didn't turn out to be a douchebag. I know that some of you might have thought (And I can sort of understand how being over-enthusiatic can come off that way), but in all honesty he and Isis seem to be true blue in their quest. I doubt they'll make it out of 52 (Or maybe they will, not really sure), but I'm hopeful for them. An added plus: The crocodile analog to Tawny Tiger. Ha!

The space drama is starting to heat up, though it took long enough. Showing off what the actual threat is makes this entire things a heckuva lot more interesting than it previously was.

Ralph's storyline is great. Him meeting the Doctor was an added bonus, as he is one of those characters (Like most of the Great 10) that really needed a bit of background. More cryptic stuff, but all in all another solid showing.

Downside? No Skeets. Probably the most important storyline running, and we see little to nothing of them.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 13, 2006)

If Talon is really the Anti-Matter counterpart of Robin, I'm wondering why isn't he, well, evil.

And the Vic survives another week. . .


----------



## Hat Hair (Dec 13, 2006)

It could always be Jason Todd rather than Tim. Inverse Todd's personality and you'd have...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 15, 2006)

DCU Infinite Holiday Special.

The last story. . . I just love good old Earth-2 stories. . .


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm really liking Titans OYL, I'm starting to like Kid Devil#42


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 21, 2006)

And so passes Vic. . .


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 23, 2006)

Rip Hunter said:
			
		

> Don't ask the Question. *It lies*.



Maybe Vic _isn't_ dying... or he's not telling us something about what he's doing. At any rate, we shouldn't be too quick to call it here.

Anyways, TT was another great one, with Kid Devil getting the background and motivation his character sorely needed. He's been in the background ever since he got on the scene, but seeing everything that's happened, it's pretty interesting his new origin and his _real_ relationship with Blue Devil.

Checkmate is still rocking as well; it gets the right amount of political subtrifuge and action to be entertaining and intelligent. Holt's choice for White Bishop makes sense, and the Shadowpact is certainly making its rounds in comicbooks. Frankly, their appearances in other books are probably better than the ones in their own book.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 23, 2006)

> Maybe Vic isn't dying... or he's not telling us something about what he's doing. At any rate, we shouldn't be too quick to call it here.



Understandable, but it may not necessarily refer to Vic.



> Anyways, TT was another great one, with Kid Devil getting the background and motivation his character sorely needed. He's been in the background ever since he got on the scene, but seeing everything that's happened, it's pretty interesting his new origin and his real relationship with Blue Devil.



Agreed.

Now, Titans East. . . and Cassandra Cain.



> Checkmate is still rocking as well; it gets the right amount of political subtrifuge and action to be entertaining and intelligent. Holt's choice for White Bishop makes sense, and the Shadowpact is certainly making its rounds in comicbooks. Frankly, their appearances in other books are probably better than the ones in their own book.



Understandable.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 11, 2007)

52 week 36

*Spoiler*: __ 



wtf animal man died and rip hunter isnt supernova


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Ah, jeez. . .


*Spoiler*: __ 



First we find out Vic is alive (I thought he bit it during the New Year's). Heck, the freaking comic said "Question's last moments".

And now Animal Man dies?

What the hell?


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jan 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Psssh. Buddy has faced death before and come out okay, all he needs to do is give the 'writers' a good talking to...I hope. Otherwise I'm gonna be pissed.  




And I guess it was just too much to hope for that Osiris would be a happy and fun character *grumbles.*


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 11, 2007)

If I were Dr. Light (The good one), I'd be watching my fucking back right now...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 13, 2007)

Supernova. . . it looks like I was right about him after all, judging by the previews for next week.

And it seems the status of the Question for the DCU OYL is revealed as per the 48 cover.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 16, 2007)

Um... for anyone who hasn't, read this week's 52. I cheated and looked at the spoilers, and uh... big stuff. Really big stuff.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah.

Seems I was wrong about my Supernova theory.


----------



## Galt (Jan 16, 2007)

where are said spoilers?  someone throw me a freaking bone *cough*link*cough*


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 16, 2007)

Apparently, the guy who linked _me_ the spoilers said 37 on is a mad dash to the finish. This should be entertaining.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Jan 16, 2007)

*Justice*, the link didnt work for me... Is this from DCs official forum?

Damn, I'm curious! I'll go look for it right now!


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Jan 16, 2007)

Hm... Okay, I read a detail description of #37...

No, didnt like it... Havent read the actual comic, but... Supernova's ID kind of disappointed me. I was hoping for something really different, unexpected. 

Oh, well...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry...



Thought I had copied the whole thing before. Guess I didn't.

And yeah, it was kinda obvious, but I think that particular character at least made sense. Plus, that character really needs redemption for their actions the most. So I'm okay with it, even though all my previous posts are completely wrong. Of course, the question of "Who is Rip Hunter" is still up.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jan 17, 2007)

I am thrilled, obviously...though Evil!Skeets still makes me sad.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Jan 17, 2007)

Justice And Rule said:


> Sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree about the redemption. And, yeah, no way they would make Supernova a completly new character, but still... Personaly, I was hoping Supernova would be another collateral effect of Earth-1 + Earth-2. Well, lets see. It all depends on how the story goes from there, right? 

And what will be the meaning of the number "52" in the end, after all? I still hope for something original and that will surprise us. It's _the_ big mystery after all, isnt it? It must be good, or, in the end, "52" will turn out to be not so great after all. I really liked the first 15, 20 issues, where we saw so many changes, different things, nothing ordinary, nothing like "regular" comics. Then, it kind of fell into the same old, same old, but the end is very important, and I want to believe the writers will deliver us something great.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 17, 2007)

Well Supernova's ID is out, that solves one mystery.

Anyway

*Spoiler*: __ 



rofl Animal Man isnt dead but got left behind...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 18, 2007)

The secret of 52 has been revealed.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 18, 2007)

I didnt read the column at first read but now after doing so


*Spoiler*: __ 



the Multiverse still exist




aye, secret revealed.

I give it a meh...for now I guess.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Jan 19, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The secret of 52 has been revealed.



Guess I didnt get this far. 



> I didnt read the column at first read but now after doing so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this the meaning of 52? Meh all right...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 19, 2007)

For those who want to decode the secret:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Look in the bolded text in the column at the end of the issue.

Take the first letter of every third word.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 25, 2007)

Stolen from another board.



			
				Damn Dildo said:
			
		

> One Year Later. You all remember it, that defining moment when all the stories of the DC Universe jumped from the events of Infinite Crisis to a time where lives of our heroes were dramatically changed. Most changes came without explanation as we watched our heroes deal with the ramifications in an attempt to rebuild their lives. But what happened? What caused this seismic change to the status quo? What transformed so many heroes?
> 
> For nearly a year we left those questions unanswered, but now their story can be told. We have hinted as it and left hushed clues as we watched the missing year slowly revealed in our mega-hit 52. In 52, we have seen a world that exists without Superman, batman and Wonder Woman, and now with 52 #50, we will see a world at war.
> 
> ...



Thanks for ruining the Black Adam storyline for me. *Sigh* I guess he couldn't have a family forever...

And I have to wait until April to figure out one of the biggest hanging plotlines in all of DC (Barbara Gordon and Dick Grayson's broken engagement)? That ticks me off. Here are some preview picks of WWIII.



1st Panel: Looks like this is where Flamebird merges with Firestorm. At least, that's what I thought, since nothign has been made of that in 52 yet. Black Adam looking pissed and covered in blood. Jason Todd in the Bat-Cave looking at his old uniform (Perhaps this changing his mind?).



*Cassandra Cain* (Emphasis for CBG ;-) ) leaving a meeting with Deathstroke. What looks to be Donna Troy taking up WW's Gauntlets. Supergirl being torn between time.



OMG DEATHSTROKE BEING EVIL. And *Cassandra Cain* is there. Hm. Must be the start of her evil mind-switch.



JUSTICE SOCIETY MUTHA-FUCKIN' ASSEMBLE!!!!

Heh. Alan Scott looks badass in that scan.


----------



## Galt (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah, seriously.  Why couldn't they just let Black Adam have a family and be happy.  Pick on someone else, for crying out loud.  Quit hassling the guy trying to reform.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Jan 25, 2007)

They underesteemate the readers intelligence... It's like J.K. Rowling telling she had planned all seven books about Harry Potter since the first one... The same with this war. They probably thought it would be cool to end "52" with a war - because, okay, a War can change many things -, but of course they will use it to solve all the many, many problems they still have with OYL. What will probably end with many of those questions being poorly answered, or not really explained. 

I wish they could just say OYL is another reality, that's all. Much simpler, easier to accept. Or they could say there are things unexplained because the Earths merged... I dont know. I guess I'm saying this because I'm not happy about OYL, and I just wished it could be erased or restarted. Well, maybe is just me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 25, 2007)

The Question/Montoya story of 52 rocks.

Deathstroke to convince Cass? Good choice by DC Comics.

Slade is arguably the closest thing to resembling David Cain. Cain's the world's greatest assassin and Slade is the world's greatest mercenary. In addition, the parallel between Slade and Rose to Cass and David had already been made by Gabrych in Kicking Assassins. I can see this plausible.

*BUT DEATHSTROKE FREAKING NUKED BLUDHAVEN IN THE FIRST PLACE.*

And god damn, no amount of explanation will explain the damn, freaking Navajo retcon.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jan 25, 2007)

Ugh, Slade needs to stop seducing much younger girls. LOVE the guy, but that's just freaking creepy.

I'm gonna be so pissed if Black Adam's fledgling family is ripped apart. I suppose that should be 'when' not 'if', but I really am hoping that Osiris will pull through at least...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 25, 2007)

*sees the DC teaser*

What the hell?

Can't you leave Vic alone, DC?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 25, 2007)

Kyle wearing a ring, Donna in the Wonder Girl outfit, Red Robin in the background...

???


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 25, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _52 Spoiler_ 



The secret of 52 in effect?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 26, 2007)

Probably. Someone also wondered if that could be Jason Todd in the Red Robin suit, which would be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 1, 2007)

CBG must be thrilled to know that Cass is being forced to be evil


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 1, 2007)

*WHAT KIND OF REASON WOULD CASSANDRA CAIN ALLOW FOR THOSE KINDS OF DRUGS, YOU DC BASTARDS?!

WHY?!

WHY?!*


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 1, 2007)

Well didnt she die and get revived with the lazerous pit at the end of her comic? Maybe she looked for help with the side effects only to get tricked by slade


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 1, 2007)

> Well didnt she die and get revived with the lazerous pit at the end of her comic? Maybe she looked for help with the side effects only to get tricked by slade



Remote possibility. She regained her mental bearings before fighting Shiva.

*AND IT EXPLAINS JACK FOR THAT DAMN NAVAJO RETCON.*


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 1, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Remote possibility. She regained her mental bearings before fighting Shiva.
> 
> *AND IT EXPLAINS JACK FOR THAT DAMN NAVAJO RETCON.*



Didnt she only repress teh rage that came form it or channel it into her figtht?

You and your navajo  maybe slade gave her some super training regiment or something, look at rose she went from normal girl to one of the better fighters in DC she held her own against Cass for a while before getting owned.


----------



## Rangamaru (Feb 1, 2007)

The drug is nothing more than a cop out. They couldn't think of a damn reason that would make her go evil, so they went with drugs.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 1, 2007)

> Didnt she only repress teh rage that came form it or channel it into her figtht?



No, Shiva helped her control the rage prior to the fight.



> You and your navajo  maybe slade gave her some super training regiment or something, look at rose she went from normal girl to one of the better fighters in DC she held her own against Cass for a while before getting owned.



The problem is, both Robin and Cassandra learnt it together under Batman. For that to happen

*DAMN RETCON TO THE ENTIRE SERIES.*



> The drug is nothing more than a cop out. They couldn't think of a damn reason that would make her go evil, so they went with drugs.



To some degree, one can't deny the effects of the drug.

*BUT WHAT DAMN REASON COULD THEY POSSIBLY FATHOM IN CASSANDRA CAIN TO CONSULT FOR IT?!*


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, obviously the Navajo thing is dumb. Then again, the whole 'codetalkers' thing is _tres chic_ among writers. 

But the injection thing... I'm okay with that. There's obviously a few steps that are needed, but we have a start to why and how she's become evil. We also have Slade's reasoning as well: they took Ravager away from him, so he's going to take Batgirl away from them. That's cool. This drug must have been linked to Cassandra's speech condition... at least, that's what I'm guessing. Something says she wouldn't just take drugs, but maybe if it meant she could be a little more normal, something to get away from the fact that she was raised to be a death-dealing machine... well, we have to see. Johns is leaving the book soon (I think after this arc), so I hope that it's all solved here.

Kid Crusader is interesting. He seems to know about the Neron deal, and I'm interested to see how that turns out. I wonder how much he really knows about Slade and what's going on...

On the others, I'm not really that excited about. Risk doesn't stand out, the terrible twosome isn't that interesting. Sungirl looks pretty sadistic, which is good. Interia and Match are okay. But overall, I'm waiting for something to really wow me.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Feb 1, 2007)

Truth is, DC turned Cass life upside down for the sole reason of shock their readears, and, you know what? It didnt work. I dont know a single person that actually thought it was a good idea (along with other bad ideas they had for OYL). 

I'm no fan of Cass, but even I find this disrespectful.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, yeah. I don't think it's as well-thought-out as we're being made to believe. I think Johns is stuck covering it, and I think that Beechen probably just had to follow orders. But yeah, one of those "OMG HEEL TURN!" wrestling moments was not waht we needed here.

Or, at the very least, to not know for this long. I mean, fuck, Batman, Robin, or Nightwing would have done _something_ by now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 1, 2007)

Justice And Rule said:


> Well, obviously the Navajo thing is dumb. Then again, the whole 'codetalkers' thing is _tres chic_ among writers.



Indeed.



> But the injection thing... I'm okay with that. There's obviously a few steps that are needed, but we have a start to why and how she's become evil.



Agreed.



> We also have Slade's reasoning as well: they took Ravager away from him, so he's going to take Batgirl away from them. That's cool. This drug must have been linked to Cassandra's speech condition... at least, that's what I'm guessing.



According to Robin in the OYL premiere storyline of his series, both he and Cassandra learnt Navajo under Batman. The drug came _way_ later.



> Something says she wouldn't just take drugs, but maybe if it meant she could be a little more normal, something to get away from the fact that she was raised to be a death-dealing machine... well, we have to see.



Indeed.



> Johns is leaving the book soon (I think after this arc), so I hope that it's all solved here.



Adam Beechen is succeeding him. And I have little hopes -- he's butchered nearly every other character save Tim.



> Kid Crusader is interesting. He seems to know about the Neron deal, and I'm interested to see how that turns out. I wonder how much he really knows about Slade and what's going on...
> 
> On the others, I'm not really that excited about. Risk doesn't stand out, the terrible twosome isn't that interesting. Sungirl looks pretty sadistic, which is good. Interia and Match are okay. But overall, I'm waiting for something to really wow me.



Agreed.



> Truth is, DC turned Cass life upside down for the sole reason of shock their readears, and, you know what? It didnt work. I dont know a single person that actually thought it was a good idea (along with other bad ideas they had for OYL).
> 
> I'm no fan of Cass, but even I find this disrespectful.



Indeed.



> Well, yeah. I don't think it's as well-thought-out as we're being made to believe. I think Johns is stuck covering it, and I think that Beechen probably just had to follow orders. But yeah, one of those "OMG HEEL TURN!" wrestling moments was not waht we needed here.
> 
> Or, at the very least, to not know for this long. I mean, fuck, Batman, Robin, or Nightwing would have done something by now.



But noooo, Didio, Tomasi, and Berganza thought it'd be a good, reasonable story.

*That just makes me sick to my stomach.*


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok i understand why you are pissed at Cass being miss evil assasin but what is so bad her speaking in navajo? Besides the fact she goes from a broken english to translating smoke signals within the course of a year?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 1, 2007)

> Ok i understand why you are pissed at Cass being miss evil assasin but what is so bad her speaking in navajo? Besides the fact she goes from a broken english to translating smoke signals within the course of a year?



For her to learn Navajo, she needs to be quite capable in reading and writing English.

She and Robin learnt Navajo together under Batman.

That retcons one of the main points of her _entire_ series.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 1, 2007)

Glossia >>>> Navajo

If they were _smart_, the easy way to write it off would be to say that Cassandra was there watching and listening as Batman taught Robin, and now with her rewired brain she can finally understand the whole Navajo stuff just from having listened in. If this is Deathstroke's serum, it _is_ supposed to upgrade your brain to insane levels, and it's not as if Cassandra wasn't already intelligent.

And I didn't mean that the talking thing was related to the Navajo thing. I meant that being able to speak normally, think normally... it's something that limits her ability to escape her past and the fact that she was conceived to be the perfect killer.

My _guess_ is that Deathstroke took her at her weakest; Batman and the rest of the family off doing stuff and very obviously NOT including her. Deathstroke points out that Nightwing even seems to care about Ravager more than Cassandra (By rescuing her and getting her to the Titans), and Deathstroke offers her something to help her communication problems as long as he gets Ravager back. Deal is struck (As seen in WWIII promo), and Cassandra goes through with the serum... which fixes her, but has an added effect of making her completely subserviant to Deathstroke's will.

That's _my_ explanation, but I have no clue what they'll do.

And Captain Atom's appearance in Ion, along with things like the Bleed (Previously restricted to Wildstorm/Authority continuity) is, well, BIG. Plus Captain Atom's little remark about how all universes should get a chance to live is a bit remeniscent of Zero Hour Monarch/Extant. Good stuff there.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Feb 21, 2007)

*DC Countdown*

So, DC Countdown. 

For those unfamiliar with it, it will be the new _weekly_ title DC will be launching; it will begin in the week after "52" ends.

Other than that, I guess it's important to say this series, although released weekly, will not be like "52", that had every issue portraiting that week. I dont think "Countdown" will actually be an year end even (in the storyline, that is; in fact, the series will last an year), and, unlike "52", its story will be connected with other DC titles and the current DC Universe. 

Also, this series has a head-writer, Paul Dini (currently writing _Detective Comics_), although the individual issues will be written by others, under Dini's supervision. 

That's what I got so far, and, to be honest, I still dont know if this "Countdown" will be great or just another way for DC to prolong Infinite Crises a little longer. I dont know if the weekly format is a genius thing or just a money maker. So, I ask you guys: what do you think?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm personally a bit frightened by it, simply because I'm not sure that the Week-release thing is a good idea _immediately after 52_. For 52, it worked because, well, we have a missing year. With Countdown, I'm a bit cynical that while it's not going to be a rehash, it's not going to be something drastically new.

Apparently they aren't going to go "Day 5, Week 14" format, which is probably going to be better for formating and story-telling, but I'm really 'sold' on this. It really hinges on how well Dini performs in the first few weeks.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, indeed. I hope Dini can do a good job, he's a good writer. Also, I still dont now exactly what will be "Countdown" plot, so it's hard to have an opinion without it, but I'm guessing the answer will be in "52" nbr 52... 

But I agree, DC could give readers sometime before coming with a new weekly series. Unless, of course, "Countdown" is obviously "52" II, what will be, well, lame.


----------



## Lord Snow (Feb 22, 2007)

Spoilers for 52 Week 42

*Spoiler*: __ 



Trigger Effect

Week 42, Day 2
Nanda Parbat: While still in the Ice Cave, Renee lights a candle and opens her eye to her reflection in all the facets on the wall?s of the cave, however the face is blank.

Week 42, Day 3
Salem, Massachusetts: Inside the Kent?s sanctuary, the Helmet of Fate instructs Ralph that now is the time and that he has taught Ralph all he can. Ralph, now clean shaven, takes another drink from his flask and puts on the Helmet. Reaching into his waist, Ralph takes out the gun from the Anselmo Case, puts it to his head and fires. The Helmet flies off of Ralph?s head like fabric and hit?s the wall of the sanctuary which reveals itself to be Felix Faust while also dropping Ralph?s wedding ring at the same time. Ralph reveals that he knew it was Faust all along and that it was Faust behind the Kryptonian Reselection ceremony which made the wicker doll move and it was Faust watching Ralph at the sewer entrance. Faust starts running away from Ralph through the halls of the sanctuary while Ralph walks after him telling Faust how he knew who it was. Upon reaching a trunk, Faust reaches in and pulls out a scepter to use against Ralph. Ralph stretches out of the way revealing that he has been drinking gingold the entire time and that the Anselmo gun is not a hand gun but a wishing gun. The gun is a ?souvenir from a case. Altonio Anselmo, magician gangster. Claimed to have rules the Boston Underworld with enchanted firearms. Load a bullet?make a wish?and fire.? Faust then confesses that it was all him and that the story he told Ralph about Neron was true and that he had planned on trading Ralph?s soul for his since Ralph?s soul is pure and strong. Neron then appears to claim Faust?s soul but Ralph tells him that Faust is his. Neron asks Ralph if he wants a trade, Faust for Sue but Ralph said he knows that Neron wouldn?t do that so he changed his wish. Ralph then points the gun at Neron, to which Neron quickly grabs the gun taking one of Ralph?s fingers with it.
Neron: Insolent fool. You can?t wish me away with this trinket.
Ralph: I?ve put up with this fa?ade for weeks. I?ve been through Hell and back to get you. YOU?RE NOT GOING ANYWHERE!
Neron: And you think you can stop me?
Ralph: I don?t need a gun to defeat you.
Neron: Neither do I.
Ralph: Take your best shot
Neron: I believe this is yours.
***Neron flings Ralph?s wedding ring at through Ralph?s chest.***
Neron: Our transaction is complete. In return for Faust I give you back your ring.
Ralph: heh?it?s not over yet, you bastard?I got you?
***And Ralph dies with a big puddle of blood around him.***
Faust: What did he mean by that? What just happened? If he wished to die?
Neron: That was not his wish. It was a trick. He tricked me! Let us leave this?GAAAA The Spell of Binding is still in force. Nothing can be removed from these walls without the permission of the one who cast the spell. With Dibny dead, we are trapped here. DAMN, his soul! He knew. He knew all along! And now you will suffer for it. You will suffer for eternity.


Week 42, Day 7
Elysium Cemetery: Fire gets Ralph?s answering machine when she tries to contact him on her cell phone. Bea continues to walk to Sue?s grave where she notices a ring on top of the grave stone. Upon picking the ring up, she realizes that it is Ralph?s wedding ring and begins to cry.

Next in 52: Captain Marvel Jr. with Osiris in the Rock of Eternity, Animal Man and his 2 Alien buddies, The Marvel Family holding back Black Adam.
The cover has Buddy with his arms stretched out and a picture of his family.


----------



## Lord Snow (Feb 22, 2007)

Batman 663

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fantastic issue. Simply fantastic.

This issue creeped the ever-lovin' crap out of me. Really grotesque stuff, with the dead midgets and clowns, and Joker in a bloody mad scientist garb, wanting to carve Harley Quinn's face into a Joker grin with a switchblade, and the wicked Andalusian Dog reference (LOVE IT!).

Great stuff. I usually don't like 3D art, but it's used very effectively here.

If this is the direction Morrison's going to take Joker, well, I can't wait for his next appearance.


----------



## Lord Snow (Feb 22, 2007)

I thought this Countdown pic was interesting:

Although it's a weekly comic, it WILL not BE IN "real time" like 52 - they've claimed some issues will take place in a matter of minutes, others over several days. Even though the first issue comes out right after 52 ends, the stories take place in the DCU "present". I also don't think it has the "several parallel yet tangetally related stories" format of 52 either. And befitting the name, it starts with issue 51 and counts down to 0.

In so far as the general plot, it's implied that someone "dies" in issue 51, and that starts the wheels turning. The Wizard cover someone posted earlier pretty much gives it away who it is, but I think interviews with Dini have implied that he'll continue to be involved throughout Countdown as an "everyman" type of character. I don't know if this means he's actually dead and the implications of that are what drive the story forward or if whatever happens to him in the first issue make everyone think he's dead, but the reader finds out that he really isn't and that drives Countdown forward.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 22, 2007)

A very pertinent interview...



			
				Newsarama said:
			
		

> So ? DC?s 52 ends on May 2nd (yeah, 5/2 ? clever, no?). What are you going to pick up the following week to fill that weekly comics hole?
> 
> Countdown - DC?s new year-long weekly series that sees Paul Dini take the chair as head writer, orchestrating a story that will span several other writers, artists and a universe.
> 
> ...



Continued in post two...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 22, 2007)

Newsarama said:
			
		

> NRAMA: Back to the production side of things ? Paul?s the head writer, and you?ve mentioned that there are others ? who are they?
> 
> DD: For the first four books, we?ve brought in Jimmy Palmiotti and Justin Gray, Adam Beechem, Sean McKeever, and Tony Bedard. These are our key writers who will be working with Paul in the beginning, but also that doesn?t stop us from bringing other writers in to work on the project. One of the things that we like about this, in the way it?s structured, and in the way Mike is assembling it, is that they?re working far enough in advance so that if we choose to crossover with another storyline or a book which is being driven by another writer, we can allow that writer to come onboard and tell their portion of the story inside Countdown and working with Paul. That way, there will be a real feeling of cohesiveness between the series and Countdown, but it also allows the writer to maintain some level of input and control over the character they?re writing on a monthly basis.
> 
> ...



Continued in final post w/thoughts...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 22, 2007)

Newsarama said:
			
		

> NRAMA: And that keeps a connection to the Kirby theme, as he included Jimmy Olsen in a lot of his Fourth World material when he was on the title in that time?
> 
> DD: Right. We?re also going to deal with Mary Marvel in a big way in this series. As Freddy has taken the forefront in Trials of Shazam, we wanted to focus on the other members of the Marvel Family, and this is a great place for us to push Mary Marvel to the forefront and examine that character.
> 
> ...



Anyways, I'm a little more psyched due to this interview. I like the idea of returning a lot of the Kirby stuff to prominence, especially the New Gods. From the look of things, it seems like they got a better system down for this run, and the fact that they are no longer restrained by the "Week for Week" part of things makes it much more enjoyable.

From the sound of things, it seems like it's going to be more of a 'connecting' series than a "YOU HAVE TO FOLLOW THIS!!!", like 52. So they'll be doing the job of connecting all the monthlies together, or so I'd interpret it, along with putting in their own story inside the cracks.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2007)

I think that it has great potential, and it all hinges on Dini's writing.


----------



## Lord Snow (Feb 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _52 Week 43_ 



52 Week 43 ***SPOILERS***



Cover has Animal Man with his arms out with ?space? on his jacket and three bull?s-eye looking swirls around him with a picture of his family in front.

The ticker at the bottom reads ?Lady Styx?s rebirth?!...Reaching across the Red!...Grief and Betrayal??

Family Matters

The book is penciled by Dan Jurgens and the Origin is on Plastic Man by Mark Waid and Ethan Van Sciver.

Week 43, Day 1
Osiris and Sobek journey to the entrance of the Rock of Eternity in Kahndaq where Black Adam and Isis had previously entered. On the way Sobek is concerned that he did not bring along enough snacks to which Osiris replies ?You and your bottomless Stomach?? Upon reaching the statue Osiris does not know how to enter the Rock and which Sobek suggests that ?Maybe you need to say the magic Word?? ?Like what?? Sh-Sh-?
Osiris says ?Shazam?? to which the door opens.
Osiris and Sobek make their way down the stairs and are met by the Marvel Family. Captain Marvel Jr. asks Osiris about his killing of the Persuader at which he admits to having killed the villain. Upon telling Osiris that "he does not like it here", Sobek is told that "this is my only hope". Captain Marvel tells Osiris that he let him enter the Rock because the Sins did not want him to because they know he has a good soul. Cap asks Osiris what it is he can do for him.
Captain Marvel: What can I do?
Osiris: The powers you share have made you into a family. Mine have only poisoned ours. I beg you to rid of this curse. I beg you to take away my powers.
Black Adam: Your powers were a gift. They were not a curse.
Black Adam and Isis arrive at the Rock and query as to how Osiris could leave Kahndaq when he is needed. Osiris tells them that ?Kahndaq is suffering because of you. I am suffering because of you? to which Osiris hits Black Adam knocking him to one of the Sins. Adam gets up and starts to go for Osiris but is held back by the Marvel Family. Captain Marvel tells Adam that ?you fight us and I?ll banish you to the Rock of Finality?. Osiris yells at Adam again telling him that he is cursed. Captain Marvel Jr. goes to Osiris to get him to calm down as Isis approaches him from the back. Osiris in response throws his arms up telling them to let him go, which knocks Captain Marvel Jr. back and Isis down. Osiris goes to see if Isis is okay, which she says that she is not because of all the suffering going on in Kahndaq while they are all fighting and asks Osiris not to turn his back on his family.
Black Adam: Osiris, I know it is hard to accept what happened. It is hard to live with what you have done. But you have more than taken responsibility for it. And it was you who showed me how to do that. You who urged me to move on and make myself a better man. Now we are asking you to do the same?my brother.
Osiris: I?ll try.

Week 43, Day 4
Buddy is hooked up to a machine by the 2 Yellow Aliens.
Alien 1: Morphogenetic graft reset accomplished. Reassembly for template imminent. Reset personality parameters: Subset goals, motivations, fears, desires.
Alien 2: Reinsert subject into the Continuum

Buddy wakes up on the same asteroid he was left on.
Buddy: NO. Don?t send me back. Don?t leave me here! My supersenses don?t reach to the next planet?I?I can?t breathe?I?m about to lose the space dolphin powers I sampled?
One of the Aliens points out into space.
Buddy: Where? What? There?s nothing out there! There?s nothing alive I can use. Uhh?god..What do I do? Fuhh..uhhh?Seconds?you have seconds to live Buddy?unless you find an animal power out there somewhere?fnnnnn?one?One. Last. Shot.
Buddy looks at a picture of his family and extends his powers to make contact with and use the powers of?
Buddy: Sun-Eaters. Ha. Migration maps. Homing abilities. Oh yes?

Space: On a ship with a number of no activated zombies a pregnant purple alien is walking around when her stomach starts to hurt and stretch out. She continues to writhe in pain and the zombies wake up. The alien falls back and out bursts Lady Styx.

Week 43, Day 5
Kahndaq: It?s nighttime and outside the palace a truck is being loaded with more bodies as while Osiris looks on and is approached by Sobek.
Sobek: Osiris? What are you doing up here? I thought you were meeting Black Adam and Isis. They?re going to dig a new river through town. They keep drying up, but?
Osiris: I?m not going. I?m leaving Kahndaq.
Sobek: What? What about what you said? At the Rock of Eternity?
Osiris: I said what they wanted to here. That?s all. Adam may be able to live with what he did but I can?t. As long as I have these powers I need to be far away from anyone.
Sobek: But that?s it Osiris. You can rid yourself of your powers. You can speak Black Adam?s name and rid yourself of the curse. But them oh, Osiris?you will not be able to walk.
Osiris: That?s it, Sobek. That must be my penance. Maybe then Kahndaq will be free from death and disease and hunger.
Sobek: Say it my friend.
Osiris: Step back. BLACK ADAM!
And with a flash Osiris is back in his human form.
Osiris: The Gods?Adam?s gods?they?re gone. I don?t hear the voices anymore. You?re right again Sobek! Perhaps my life will return to normal now. Perhaps I will be happy again and all Kahndaq will be as well. Sobek?
Sobek?s eyes begin to glow and then he takes a big bite out of Osiris?s stomach. Osiris starts to call out Black Adam?s name but is stopped by Sobek biting him again and again. A bloody Sobek raises his head ?I?m not so hungry anymore?.



NEXT IN 52: The three of the Horsemen?the ones we saw leave Oolong Island. The cover is white with a puddle of blood showing Isis? face


----------



## Lord Snow (Feb 27, 2007)

Cover to countdown 50 and JLA 7 full turner cover:
It seems that Sakura herself agrees with Sasuke´s revenge and she is willing to let go of him! To be with Naruto-chan of course.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Feb 27, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> Batman 663
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I didnt read it yet, but I'm looking foward to. Read a few pages in Newsarama preview, and it looked pretty interesting, especially the art. I'm very disappointed with Morrison's run on Batman so far, but I'm hoping this 663 will be the issue he will remember us of the great writter he is...


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 2, 2007)

Ouch gotta feel sorry for Osiris.

But i mean, who would become a cripple infront of a hungry Croc?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2007)

You think Osiris would live?


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 2, 2007)

No chance, this is likely the start of the Black Marvel familys return to villany/evil


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2007)

Who's the 4th Horseman, Famine.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 2, 2007)

Batman as a member of the sinestro corps 

I like the way Blue Beetle is going even though it is sort of predictable


----------



## Galt (Mar 3, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Who's the 4th Horseman, Famine.



Maybe the guy who's hungry all the time!  *lightbulb*


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 7, 2007)

Isis-chan is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



dead...




"avenge us Adam!" LAWL
I guess, though it was pretty obvious, that's the reason why Adam vs. World...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 7, 2007)

Black Adam can't just get a break.


----------



## Lord Snow (Mar 7, 2007)

Black Adam is pissed and something tells me he's not really caring about who is actually responsible.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 7, 2007)

I admit, I enjoyed JLA #6 far more than I expected.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 7, 2007)

I liked Isis and Osiris.   ._.

Also, Beechen says there's going to be a lineup change in Teen Titans after the Titans East arc. If Raven goes, I go.

When the heck is her mini coming out anyway? I've been waiting over 6 months.


----------



## Galt (Mar 8, 2007)

I personally disliked Osiris, seeing as he ended up as a superstitious kid who believed that a curse was stronger than his own will to do good.  Though I can't help but pity him, given that I guess going _through_ a guy would tend to give you some issues to work out.  Isis was another issue entirely, because she was so hopeful and all that.  It looks like things are going smoothly for Intergang, which is a shame, because next on the hit list is probably going to be Batwoman, and that'll make me very very sad.   

But yeah, now that Isis has died reaffirming Black Adam's original beliefs, the entire world is pretty much boned.  I mean, hopefully Intergang goes down first, but I think Adam's going to end up doing major damage to the world as well as Intergang, before he gets brought down himself.  I hope the Marvels either don't intervene, or simply try to calm Adam down, without doing something stupid like outright fighting him, since he's got damn good reason for being pissed.  I mean, they killed his freaking redeemer.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 8, 2007)

Is anyone feeling Flash OYL? I admit the first few issues were pretty mediocre,but it feels like its picking up speed(bad pun)


----------



## Cindy (Mar 8, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Is anyone feeling Flash OYL? I admit the first few issues were pretty mediocre,but it feels like its picking up speed(bad pun)



I only picked up the first issue. However now that Tony Daniel is on the title I might pick up a few more.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Mar 8, 2007)

Galt said:


> I personally disliked Osiris, seeing as he ended up as a superstitious kid who believed that a curse was stronger than his own will to do good.  Though I can't help but pity him, given that I guess going _through_ a guy would tend to give you some issues to work out.  Isis was another issue entirely, because she was so hopeful and all that.  It looks like things are going smoothly for Intergang, which is a shame, because next on the hit list is probably going to be Batwoman, and that'll make me very very sad.



I liked them both, though I personally liked Osiris a tiny bit better. I can't say I blame him for being superstitious, especially in a world with real curses and Gods running around. Plus both he and Isis struck me as fairly superstitious to begin with, the only difference is that Osiris was younger, significantly less wise and was desperate to find something external to blame in an attempt to alleviate his guilt. 

I *knew* they were both created just to die (which kinda makes Isis a WiR candidate, doesn't it?) but I let myself get attached anyway. Arrgh.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 8, 2007)

I wanted to see Osiris succeed, if only because I liked that he was really into _being_ a superhero, not just a guy with powers. He wanted to do good, and he held himself to a high standard. I liked that, and wished he had had at least a slightly longer shelf-life.

And I do agree that the Flash is picking up. The switch of writers looks like it might help out; this last issue actually felt like it was _Bart_ and not some angsty replacement.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 9, 2007)

The Question was brought back to die. . .

At this rate, all my favourite characters will die or leave comicdom in some way. . .


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 9, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The Question was brought back to die. . .
> 
> At this rate, all my favourite characters will die or leave comicdom in some way. . .



I'm sure he'll be back eventually.....


I miss Ted Kord


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 9, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> I'm sure he'll be back eventually.....



He's died from cancer a few issues back.

And no, despite him as one of my favourite comic book characters, I'm against the "resurrection" angle.

The only exception to that for me is Cassandra Cain.



> I miss Ted Kord



IMO, it's a conspiracy to kill the JLI.


----------



## Galt (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah, don't give us Vic back.  He was great, and he'll always be great.  Personally I think the best send-off would be a limited series set before Infinite Crisis...something maybe titled with another one of those puns that generally flood Question-related material.  Either that, or something a la Dr. Strange: the Oath, a reference to his work in regular society, or something.  No clue.  Sage is the ultimate searcher of the truth in DC, perhaps the series could end on a note of him confronting the fact that he's going to die, and a glimpse of the infinite beyond.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 9, 2007)

^ Great suggestion.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 9, 2007)

There's always the cope out way for Vic to come back.

He never really died,but *insert villians name* put him into a faux death state


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 9, 2007)

I'd be so pissed if they EVER pulled off that kind of crap resurrection. . .

Heck, I only expect those kinds of revivals from Marvel.

Look at their initial idea on how to bring back Mar-Vell, for pity's sake!


----------



## Galt (Mar 9, 2007)

Hell, their real way of bringing Mar-Vell back was lame, too.  If they really wanted to bring the guy back they should have done it in the most insane and over-done way possible.  And not in an Earth story either.

Aaaaanyway, I'm still pissed that DC's staff can't just let Black Adam have some happiness.  I mean, you really can't fault the guy this time around.  He keeps _trying_ to do the right thing, he even pulled off the classic "change because of the love of a woman" shtick.  And now they go and murder his new family in possibly some of the most gruesome ways ever, and to top it off, chances are looking good that the rest of the world isn't gonna have Adam's back.  I know redeeming villains is tough to sell, but they're really making it hard on the poor guy.  I doubt he'll ever go back to being happy-go-lucky ever again. 

At this point I'm just waiting to get back to the Supernova/Booster and Skeets arc.  Poor Vic, though.  I think he'd appreciate the irony of the way in which he died, not like in some grandiose battle against evil, but against cancer.  If they ever do bring him back in any fashion whatsoever, I'd prefer that it not be a real revival, but rather a later Question arc where Renee's going nuts and he keeps appearing to her in full Question outfit, because she's started hallucinating and stuff.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow

52 week 45 spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cover has Black Adam sitting on a thrown with collapsed walls and spires behind him and dead bodies at his feet.

The ticker at the bottom reads ?Death comes to Kahndaq?Funeral for the Queen?Black Adam Supreme??

Every hour wounds, the last kills

The book is penciled by Chris Batista and there is no Origin in this issue.

Week 45, Day 3
Shiruta, Kahndaq:
Black Adam and Captain Marvel carry the casket of Isis/Adrianna through the streets of Shiruta in the pouring rain while Mary Marvel and Captain Marvel Jr carry the casket of Osiris/Amon while the public looks on in sadness, Renee Montoya being one of them. Captain Marvel places his hand on Adam?s shoulder to console him but his hand is brushed away. Adam and the Marvels part way each flying off in a different direction.

Renee later meets up with Adam at the palace where she informs Adam that Sage is dead and that she came to see if there was anything that she could do.
Renee: I know about guilt and self-loathing at being the one who survived. I know rage at not having been able to prevent what happened. And I know the shame that comes from believing you?ve failed those most important to you?
***Adam quickly grabs Renee by the face***
Adam: You have always presumed too much. Now you presume a friendship that does not exist.
Renee: Isis was my friend.
Adam: And it is in her memory that I will allow you to leave here alive. I do not require your help, and I do not want your pity. Look to your own affairs, and leave me to attend mine. The last of the Four Horsemen who murdered my wife and brother fled to Bialya and was given aid and comfort by the government. A government bought by Intergang, much as they tried to buy their way into Kahndaq. But Intergang has other targets. Don?t they? Isn?t it time you went home, Renee Montoya?
***And Adam flies out the window into the rain leaving Renee alone.

Week 45, Day 4
Bialya: The President of Bialya is upset and the betrayal of Mannheim in regards to Death showing up in his country knowing that Black Adam will soon follow.
President: The Oolong Complex is refusing all incoming communications. They appear to be in Lockdown.
Mannheim: Then it looks like we?ve both got problems to deal with.
Me, well, I got a double-agent at the Oolong Complex?and you?the funeral in Kahndaq just ended so?
President: --then Black Adam is on his way here! You must help! My army won?t be enough?
Mannheim: That?s what I?m trying to say El Presidento. Nice knowin? ya.

Adam then breaks threw the wall and grabs the President.
President: The Four Horsemen did not come from Bialya! I beg you for mercy!
Adam: This is mercy. It will be quick.

Adam then knocks the President?s head off and breaks threw another wall while the President?s guards fire at him. Adam then starts smashing tanks and flattening the army with tanks

Washington D.C:
Adam?s actions in Bialya are starting to be noticed as the President of the US is being informed:
Secretary Trevor: The images positively confirm Black Adam?s presence in-country, but whether he?s responsible?
Army Dude: Mr. President! The Chinese have their military and super-functionaries on high alert, half the Middle East are mobilizing troops?
President: I want our embassy closed. All American personnel are to be evacuated immediately. What are our options for containment?
Sasha: Containment? Are they out of their minds?
Mr. Terrific: We?re told that the Security Council will have a further decision within the hour.
Sasha: There won?t be a Bialya in an hour.
Alan/Green Lantern: Believe me Sasha we know that better than anyone.

***Look there is Sasha on the left, Mr. Terrific in the middle and Alan Scott on the right in panel five and Sasha on the left, Fire in the middle and Alan Scott turning into Green Lantern on the right***

Belle Reve:
Waller tells Atom Smasher that the Suicide Squad needs to be 100 strong if they have any chance against Black Adam. Atom tells her that he will not be a part of it but he will go after Black Adam.
Waller: You can?t just leave. You?re still an inmate of Belle Reve.
Atom Smasher: You?re going to give me that pardon you gave Boomerang or I?m going to let Alan Scott and Checkmate in on your ?new? Suicide Squad.
Waller: You idiot! You can?t possibly do this alone.
Atom Smasher: I?m not going to.

Week 45, Day 5
Bialya: Adam continues to tear up the country looking for Death. Upon the carnage he notices a flower in a puddle of blood and picks it up and starts to cry. Adam is then hit in the head with a brick and a bottle from an angry crowd and remembers Isis? request to ?avenger us?. Adam smashes the flower and flies towards the crowd yelling ?Where is the Horseman? Where is Death??

Week 45, Day 6
The Great Wall of China: The Great Ten are called together in regards to the Black Adam situation in Bialya.
General-In-Iron: ?he reduced an entire sovereign nation to ashes over a thirty-six hour period. The first reports suggest casualties in the millions. AS of now, we must be alert for any unexpected development which may threaten the security of our nation and it?s people.
Accomplished Perfect Physician: Unexpected. His family has been murdered, August General-In-Iron. We know how volatile he is and yet he?s been provoked intentionally.

After further discussion General-In-Iron tells the group that we must ?prepare ourselves for a battle like no other in history.

Bialya: Black Adam continues to smash down walls looking for death in an already torn down and burning city. Adam hears the ?kaw? of bird and looks up to see Death
Death informs Adam that he has grown stronger due to the death of all the men, women and child. Adam is then knocked back to the ground and then sliced across the chest by Death. Just as Death is about to make his killing blow, Adam punches the scythe, breaking it off in is hand and then running it threw Death. Adam quickly grabs Death around the neck and yells ?Shazam? sending the lightning bolt threw death and turning him human. Adam yells ?Shazam? once more turning back into his Black Adam form and sending another bolt threw Death. Black Adam picks up a fallen pillar, ramming it threw Death?s back and then grabs Death by the top of his head and starts squeezing his fingers into Death?s scalp.
Adam: Now, Monster. You are going to answer every question I ask. You are going to tell me where you came from. You are going to tell me who sent you. And them almighty ?Death? I am going to spend the rest of the night slowly ending your life.

Week 45, Day 7
Oolong Island: News reports of Black Adam?s rampage are being watched by the scientists.
Sivana: I told you so.
Dr. Cale: Think what he?ll do to us! Well? What happens when he finds out who sent the Four Horsemen into Kahndaq, you tell me that.
Sivana: Ha! Don?t you think he already knows? You think he won?t make the Four Horsemen tell him everything about us?
***the alarms start going off on the Island***
Sivana: What did I say? Oh, I?ve been waiting for this a long, long time. The Black Marvel himself, at my mercy. Stations Gentlemen!
***The island goes on red alert***

NEXT IN 52: Black Adam flying through a cloud with rain and lightning. The cover is black with Black Adam being hit with a lighting bolt symbol with the Oolong Scientists faces in the symbol.


I feel bad for the man. Turns out he was just manipulated in order to further the goals of some old kooks.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh man, that's going to be one hell of an issue. _52_ just keeps picking up steam...


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 14, 2007)

it shames me that i didn't keep track of 52 and now i am behind


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 14, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> it shames me that i didn't keep track of 52 and now i am behind



Here ya go,I'll update you on everything so far

Black Adam


*Spoiler*: __ 



Adam falls in love with Isis,resurects her brother. Isis and Her bro get killed. Adam goes batshit crazya nd whipes out a country




Booster Gold

*Spoiler*: __ 



Booster is Supernova. He and Rip Hunter Team up to take out Skeets.




Ralph

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dies stopping Neron from killing a bunch of people




Question

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gets cancer and dies. Montoya is mourning. Goes to Isis's funeral and gets dissed by Adam




Steel

*Spoiler*: __ 



Owned Lex Luthor,and stopped the Everyman project. Reconciles with his niece.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 14, 2007)

I see 

By the way CBG shes back


----------



## Hat Hair (Mar 15, 2007)

Galt said:


> Aaaaanyway, I'm still pissed that DC's staff can't just let Black Adam have some happiness.  I mean, you really can't fault the guy this time around.  He keeps _trying_ to do the right thing, he even pulled off the classic "change because of the love of a woman" shtick.  And now they go and murder his new family in possibly some of the most gruesome ways ever, and to top it off, chances are looking good that the rest of the world isn't gonna have Adam's back.



Heh, at least not after what happened this week. It really does drive home the point how powerful and dangerous a lot of these heroes could be when/if they ever decided to cut loose and would be more than adequate reason for a SHRA to regain at least some semblance of control over people that can effortlessly massacre countries. For DC it actually makes more sense because of the abundance of Superman-level beings. The fallout of this actually makes me interested in collecting 52 for the first time just to see how the characters will react to this.

This along with Trials of Shazam make it not the best time to be a Marvel fan...


----------



## Galt (Mar 15, 2007)

Hell and damn yes, Cass!   

Not the most satisfying return, but it will do for now.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 15, 2007)

Highlight of the last issue of _52_:

Everyone absolutely freaking out at Oolong Island, except for Dr. Siviana, who is going around saying "*BRING HIM ON~!*"


----------



## Galt (Mar 15, 2007)

^ Totally agreed


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 15, 2007)

So, it's chronologically:

Robin OYL --> Supergirl #14 --> Teen Titans East

That out of the way:

Although Daniel's pencils are great. . . well, it's superficial and vain of me, but Cassandra Cain's face seems. . . a bit to get used to. Nonetheless, I'll banish the thought -- pencils are great.

As for Johns' angle to 'fix' Cassandra Cain. . . it's believeable. Ravager was once on 'Slade', which caused her psychosis. It's reasonable to think that, although she's with the Titans now, she could turn back to the drug. If there was anything I'd have to be picky about, it would probably have to be how Robin managed to develop a counter-serum that counters and cures the effects within a few seconds. I could be extremely picky and say this is a DEM, but screw it -- Cassandra Cain wasn't voluntarily responsible for her actions!

The closing page, however. . . leaves me a bit uneasy. I can understand the violation that Cassandra must be feeling and realizing (though how she learned of Terra surprised me, but I suppose I can blame that on Deathstroke). Under the influence of 'Slade', Cassandra Cain has killed once more. Thus, it's likely that she would react very negatively once free from the drug's influence, and desire vengeance for what has been done.

Still, although it's a very humnan response, it doesn't make it any easier for me to read and stomach Cassandra's declaration of killing Deathstroke.

Hopefully, when it comes to that, she'll turn away and remind us of the character that she is (not was -- DC Comics screwed up her characterization OYL). Whether it will be settled in Titans East or in another comic -- be she be a guest star or receiving a mini or on-going -- hopefully, whoever will be handling her character and story will be more faithful and dutiful to her character.

And now, to wait for Teen Titans #45 to see what Johns will do with Cassandra. . .

P.S. Hopefully, in the future, Cassandra Cain will be more MA dominating as she should be prior to OYL. How Robin and Ravager manage to last diegetically and panel-wise OYL just irks me. Then again, I'm a stickler to accurate character portrayal and continuity.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 15, 2007)

Did Michael Turner mispositioned the anatomy or did he draw that deliberately?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 15, 2007)

It seems that even mighty Kryptonian strength is helpless to stop certain natural processes...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm not complaining....

*ahem*

So, what does the number 52 really mean?

I'm just curious.

As the scret of 62 is that the multiverse still exists, could it be that 52 refers to a universe?


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 21, 2007)

Week 46


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cover has Black Adam getting hit with a bolt of lightning with the Oolong Island Scientists faces within it.

The ticker at the bottom reads ?Mad Monster Party on Oolong Island?Luthor vs. the Law??

Mad Science.

The book is penciled by Olliffe and the origin is Batman by Marc Waid and Andy Kubert.

Week 46, Day 1
Oolong Island: While Black Adam approaches the Island all of the Scientist appear to be panicking except for Dr. Morrow who is more concerned with an Online Auction to get Red Tornado back and Sivana who is sitting back and enjoying everything. Dr. Mortis is the first one to throw a defense up by unleashing his Super-Hood Mark 2 android upon Black Adam outside of the island. The android rises out of the ocean and covers Adam with a super flammable liquid plastic and then breaths fire on him. Meanwhile, Baron Bug then runs to a control panel and let?s loose his Insectrons. While still on fire Adam rips an arm off of the Supper-Hood and throws it out into the ocean just before getting attacked by the Insectrons which gather around him. Adam falls into the ocean where he his attacked underwater by a robotic scorpion. Adam easily beats the scorpion and heads for land.

Dr. Cale: Black Adam killed Death, the Pale Horseman! What does that make him? The forces of evil are gathering, don?t you understand? The final crisis is coming. Servants of Death and Despair. Apostles of Anti-Life. Their goal is eternal slavery and the destruction of human free will. Oh, Will?Doesn?t that turn you on?
Dr. Cale rips off her lab coat and jumps on Will, knocking him into a corridor.

As Adam emerges from the water the scientists are still panicking. Mr. Quimby tells them that as long as the blast door remain shut they will be perfectly safe. Just then the doors are open by Dr. Cale who walks outside in her skirt and bra, carrying a gun. Cale seeing Adam approaching and tells him that it was her that made the things that killed his family. Adam just rushes by ignoring her. Cale drops the gun and walks away.

Mr. Quimby does what he can to rally the troops against Adam while an upset looking Morrow continues to watch the online auction. Adam punches threw a wall as is attacked first by Dr. Cyclops who shoots him in the face with a black beam that temporarily blinds Adam. Adam is then shot with a beam from a large gun used by Dr. Tyme. Morrow turns in his chair towards the battle coming his way.
Morrow: Ahem. Somewhere around the 26th century, people will learn how to unfold dimensions of space, gentlemen. I invented Tesseract Technology when I was fifteen. When I use this device, an area the size of a football field will attempt to open up inside that invulnerable brain of him. It takes a lot of power for a split second but that?s all we need. Now if you don?t mind the bidding?s closing out.

Morrow points a device at Adam, which causes Adam to grab his head and fall to the ground. While down the scientists slip on a Neuro Crown, which reroutes all the electrical impulses Black Adam?s brain sends to his body, to keep him under control.

Sivana: Bring him to my laboratory. Heat up the acid baths. I?ve been making plans for this moment for a very, very long time?

Morrow: YES! YES!

Dr. Tyme: Why are you always so smug Morrow?

Morrow: Oh, I don?t know?I bet until he mentioned it, you never thought of me going up against the whole Justice League on my own all those times, eh? You think I?m just some old rogue who sits sipping cocktails. What do you know? And now the secrets of the cosmos locked inside that android head are mine. Ha! For $14,000 dollars plus shipping! I?ll say it if no one else will?feel free to cackle hysterically gentlemen!


Week 46, Day 3
Metropolis: Luthor is being lead out of the Lexcorps Building in handcuffs by a police officer and Natasha in her new Steel costume. While watching behind the police barricades, Clark Kent notices something odd and yells for Steel and the police chief to follow him as he leaves the barricade and enters the building. Kent leads them up the stairs and to a lead door.
Kent: Here! Behind this lead door?I guarantee it!
Police Chief: Guarantee what? Kent, explain yourself!
Steel: I?m on the same page, Chief. Stand back.

Steel uses his hammer to knock the door in to reveal Luthor sitting down, eating a sandwich and watching the monitors. AT the point the ?Luthor? downstairs starts to change revealing himself to be Everyman. Natasha takes a step back the with one punch, knocks him out.
Steel: You?re unbelievable Luthor. You hired your pet shape-shifter to take your place so you could duck arrest?
Luthor: I have no idea what you?re talking about Mr. Irons. The arraignment?was that today? Clearly, my lawyers are at fault for miscommunicating.

Week 46, Day 4
Bialya: Green Lantern, Wildcat and Flash are looking for survivors in all the destruction but not even Alan?s power ring can locate any. The three of them discuss how the Justice Society must change to prevent the next generation turn out like the Everyman thugs or Black Adam.
Green Lantern: I can?t help but feel responsible for Black Adam. He was a member of our team and we deserted him.
Flash: Black Adam deserted the JSA, Alan.
Aton Smasher: Jay?s right.
Green Lantern: Atom Smasher?
Atom Smasher: Checkmate brought me to you. I want back on the JSA. I want to help find Black Adam.

NEXT IN 52: Natasha flying in her new costume, Animal Man, and Nightwing coming through a broken window with a shocked Renee in the room. The cover shows the Crime Bible with a dagger stuck in the middle of it with a reflection of Batwoman in the blade.

And Birds of Prey #104 is also out this week which guest stars the Secret Six and a last page shocker that I will not spoil.


GD it BA keeps getting screwed over


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 21, 2007)

Damm them to hell for that they are doing to poor Adam.

JSA v Black Adam is mouth Watering tho.


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 22, 2007)

Justice And Rule said:


> Highlight of the last issue of _52_:
> 
> Everyone absolutely freaking out at Oolong Island, except for Dr. Siviana, who is going around saying "*BRING HIM ON~!*"



hehe that bit almost makes up for the way they threated BA.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 27, 2007)

Week 47 spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 





Cover has Crime Bible with a dagger stuck into it and Batwoman?s reflection in the blade.

The ticker at the bottom reads ?Regrouping in Nanda Parbat?Animal Man takes flight?Bible studies with Kane??


Revelations.

The book is penciled by Giuseppe Camuncoli and the origin is the Teen Titans by Marc Waid and Karl Kerschl.

Week 47, Day 1
Nanda Parbat: Bruce has entered a cave which is now being blocked with a big rock by a couple of monks. Bruce has entered the cave to perform the Thorgal which is a ritual that takes place over seven days in the dark as is used for spiritual purification. When asked by a monk what he will do, Tim says that he will practice his meditation techniques.
Tim: Just tell me one thing, I mean it?s impossible to think of nothing right?
Monk: No you?re right. Try thing about this instead. There?s a goose inside a bottle. Now how do you get the goose out without injuring it or breaking the bottle?

Week 47, Day 2
Nanda Parbat: Diana and Tim talk about what has gone on and what has happened to Bruce. Tim explains about the ritual Bruce went though in the desert where his demons were cut out and how they came to Nanda Parbat after hearing about the Thorgal. Diana tells Tim that ?something vast and grand is happening and it brought us all here?. Bruce is shown in the dark and appears to be going mad.

Gotham City: With a number of Manimals looking on, Whisper performs a sacrificial ceremony from the Crime Bible on a man which does not work. Mannheim says that it is no good and will always fail until they find the Twice-Named Daughter.
Mannheim: ?again and again you fail to find her, Brother Abbot. Ever since that one night when you ran from her in terror.
Abbot: Nightwing came to her assistance. I was outnumbered and outfought.
Mannheim: You should have trusted the word to be your strength.
Abbot: This would be the same word that prophesied you killing ?the Twice-Named Daughter of Cain? five months ago? We all know how that worked out for you, don?t we Bruno?

Mannheim yells ?Blasphemer? and starts to attack Abbot, who changes into his wolfman form. During the fight between Mannheim and Abbot the Crime Bible is knocked onto the floor. Whisper takes notice of a picture in the Bible and realizes that the Twice-Names Daughter of Cain is named Batwoman and Cain when all they had been looking for was the picture of Batwoman.
Mannheim: We find the woman with the name of Cain?
Whisper: Exactly. There can?t be many with both the name and resources and training to become the other. And once we know who the Batwoman really is it will be a simple matter to place her heart in your hand.

Week 47, Day 3
Oolong Island: Black Adam is heard across the island screaming in pain.
Magnus: It?s horrible. I wish he?d stop making those horrible noises. Black Adam. Why can?t Sivana just give him an anesthetic? No wonder I feel so bad. No wonder I?ve made something so horrible again. You know, I keep thinking: If I just activated his responsometer?what would he say?

Magnus clicks a remote and his Plutonium Man comes to life.
Plutonium Man: Crush. Raze. Trample.
Mini-Platinum: Doc! No! Switch it off! Don?t do it Doc.
Mini-Mercury: In the name of sanity, Doc. Switch it off.

Magnus clicks the remote again and turns off the Plutonium Man.

Week 47, Day 4
Space: Buddy powers himself up and starts to fly in space.
Yellow Alien 1: Interesting. Buddy Baker has learned how to power himself like a Sun-Eater.
Yellow Alien 2: Thanks to our upgrading. Soon he?ll realize how to use Space B to return home in an instant. Ah. Here he comes.

Alien drags a finger down causing a rip in space. Buddy flies into the rip and joins the two aliens on a white plan with a grey swirling orb. The aliens tell Buddy that he is on the outer edge of Space B and from there he can travel to any point in space or time in his universe. Buddy says that he just wants to get home to Ellen to make sure that she got though the Crisis. The grey orb reveals Ellen dressed real nice and getting out of a car. Buddy then notices a man?s hand on her shoulder and then booth hands as the man comes up behind Ellen.
Mystery Man: I?m glad you finally put your grief behind you.
Buddy: ELLEN!!!!

Week 47, Day 5
Metropolis: Natasha is out flying in her new armor with Beast Boy in pelican form flying along with her. Beast Boy offers her a place on the Teen Titans and Natasha turns him down. Upon returning from her flight, Natasha says that there are some low-frequency vibrations along the shoulder welds but that she will take care of it since it is her armor and her responsibility. Natasha goes to change and comes back out in a t-shirt and jeans and is given the honors of revealing the new Steelworks sign?
Natasha: Ladies and Gents, boys and girls?Steelworks is now open for business.

Week 47, Day 6
Gotham: Renee enters Kate?s penthouse to find the place trashed and Kate missing. Nightwing appears in the window and tells Renee that ?They took her. We?re going to get her back?.

Week 47, Day 7
Nanda Parbat: Diana is in the temple of Rama Kushna?
Diana: ?I came among men to spread the message of peace and found only violence, death and confusion. I was a healer, a scientist, an ambassador?Rama Kushna, what have I become?
Rama; Diana of Amazonia, beloved of Gods. Of purest purpose. You who sought to teach. When did you ever know guilt before this? Or doubt or regret? Or what it is to fail. When did you, in all your perfection, ever share the pains mortals feel each day of their lives? Until now. Welcome to the world, Wonder Woman. Here is wisdom.

Tim is still sitting outside when he is approached by the same monk he spoke with earlier.
Tim: He should have come out by now, shouldn?t he?
Monk: Yes. I shall alert the Lama.
Tim: I tried to think about the goose and all that but it just got weird. I kept thinking about how that situation could ever arise and then I realized something?there?s only a goose in a bottle because you said so.
Monk: You are correct: the goose and its bottle are only words. See? The goose is free.

Bruce immerges from the cave with a big smile on his face.

NEXT IN 52: Renee and Nightwing fighting a tentacle creature, Black Adam beat up and restrained, Batwoman fighting Abbot in his wolfman form.

The cover shows flier on a wall with a stenciled picture of the Question with the phrase ?Answer the Question? under neither it.

And in other news, it has now been four weeks and Captain America is still dead.


----------



## The Rook (Mar 27, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> And in other news, it has now been four weeks and Captain America is still dead.



Wow, he has almost passed the one issue benchmark....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 6, 2007)

> *Newsarama*: First off Mike, and probably the biggest, overarching question for fans who've followed the Bat-Family, One Year Later and 52 throughout all of this is: why isn't Cassandra Cain even shown to be on the list of suspects for the whole "twice-named daughter of Cain" thing? It would seem that her name alone would merit a scene of her being...seen, investigated, sent away for protection, etc...
> 
> *Michael Siglain*: Excellent point, and one that the writers did address. We do allude to Batgirl in this issue (on page 5), but we just didn't have room in the issue to show her. It was more important to focus on Montoya, Kate, Mannheim, and the rest, instead of taking time to explain Batgirl. Incidentally, for those of you who are interested, Batgirl does make an appearance in the World War III books.
> 
> ...



*IT'S A FUCKING CONSPIRACY!*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 11, 2007)

Karate Kid?!


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 11, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *IT'S A FUCKING CONSPIRACY!*



At this point i think they just made her evil and just fixed her in TT


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 11, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Karate Kid?!



Not just that... as Newsarama points out, this is Karate Kid from, like, two retcons ago! The multiverse is in play right as 52 speeding towards the end.

Anyways: World War III is a heckuva lot more interesting than I thought it was going to be. I mean, I can now understand why regular people in Metropolis might not know about it, and Black Adam's REAL enemy is one of the best twists yet.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm almost definitely sure that Thundermind was leading Alan Scott on there. Accomplished Perfect Physician was also noticeably silent. I think most of the Great 10 are in on this, and that it's a rogue element of the Chinese Government operating with Chang Tzu.

By the by, Atom Smasher's meeting with Adam was one of the best emotional spots in all of 52.

"You could never watch over Kahndaq again. You could never protect your people. Tell me it wasn't you."

"They wanted a war, Albert. I'm going to give it to them."


----------



## Galt (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, I gotta say, 52 is making me like Atom Smasher a great deal.  That moment with Black Adam was really well written.


----------



## Yosha (Apr 13, 2007)

Has anyone been reading the JLA's? I just read issue 6. So is anyone impressed?

I personally think it is awesome especially becuase of the red tornado *points to sig*.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Apr 14, 2007)

Jay said:


> Has anyone been reading the JLA's? I just read issue 6. So is anyone impressed?
> 
> I personally think it is awesome especially becuase of the red tornado *points to sig*.



I'm liking JLA. I mean, not crazy about it, but it's nice. Although, I confess, I'm a big fan of the Trinity, and I like JLA with all the "Big" heroes (Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman, Green Lantern - Hal Jordan, please!). They are part of the League, but the current arc has spent a great deal of time in "minor" characters, and not my favorite ones. This is completly personal, but I dont think the story is good enough to make me care about Red Tornado, for example. I like him, but not enough to say this is a great story. 

Still, Meltzer has good dialogues, and Benes drawing is very good. It's probably one of the best titles in DC right now, and a good start for JLA's return. I'll give it a solid 8.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 14, 2007)

I have caught up in 52 for the big finale  And i must say it was fun.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Apr 15, 2007)

Jay said:


> Has anyone been reading the JLA's? I just read issue 6. So is anyone impressed?
> 
> I personally think it is awesome especially becuase of the red tornado *points to sig*.



Although I prefer the JSA restart, I have been enjoying this series. The last issue was especially good, with the reforming of the new league.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 15, 2007)

I dont like the JLA line up...and uh Red Arrow? WTF?!


----------



## Yosha (Apr 15, 2007)

because green is gone.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 15, 2007)

theSpectre said:


> I dont like the JLA line up...and uh Red Arrow? WTF?!



Red is the new green haven't you heard


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2007)

And thus, DC Comics stumbles with its fill-in stories and delaying completion of the main stories.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 17, 2007)

52 week 50. This is a big one,all the loose ends are getting tied up.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cover has Black Adam on top of a pile of rubble with a plethora of heroes approaching him, mostly JSA members

There is no ticker at the bottom of this issue but it does state “World War III begins here”

World War III

The book is penciled by Justiniano. There is no Origin in this issue.


Week 50, Day 2
Egypt: Black Adam knocks Captain Marvel Jr. through a pyramid and Mary Marvel into the court yard of a palace.

Week 50, Day 3
Australia: A number of buildings in Sydney have been destroyed and are on fire including the famed Opera House. A number of the Global Guardians are knocked out and laying about while Captain Marvel takes on Black Adam.

Week 50, Day 4
Italy: Black Adam has taken out the Doom Patrol as well as the Leaning Tower of Pisa.

Week 50, Day 5
Italy: The JSA are looking for Black Adam when Checkmate informs MR. Terrific that he is in China.

Week 50, Day 6 (night)
China: Black Adam is being pursued by jet fighters which are firing at him over Beijing. Black Adam grabs one of the jets and throws it at another on causing both to explode.

Thundermind: He has reached Beijing and he knows the part our leaders played in his betrayal. The karma of China’s Government has borne a bitter fruit, August General-In-Iron.
A.P.P: And how many innocent people will die unless we open our borders to the superhumans!
A.G.I: The Great Ten will stop him! Why else were we assembled? Socialist Red Guardsman you are authorized to attack.

Black Adam gets knocked from the sky by SRG and is attacked by Ghost Fox Killer on the way down. Upon crashing into the street BA is attacked by Seven Deadly Brothers

Week 50, Day 7
China’s Border: All of the superheroes are gathered together waiting to go into China. When asked by Jay why they just don’t go in Alan tells them…

“We’ve been warned; we make one false move and missiles start flying. This isn’t World War Two, Jay. This time there’s only us. Now hold the line till I give the signal! And get ready. I’m betting they’ll need the Justice Society soon enough.

Beijing: Black Adam has taken out the Seven Deadly Brothers, Ghost Fox Hunter and SRG. He is then attacked by Shaolin Robot which Black Adam quickly takes out.
***Oddly Shaolin Robot resembles a Dominator with the shape of the head and the red circle on top***

August General-In-Iron then sends in Yeti who is quickly taken out by Black Adam and killed when Adam breaks his neck. The Great Ten then loose contact with Beijing forcing A G-I-I to authorize the use of international help. Upon receiving the “word” the JSA rushes in and starts their attack on Black Adam.

Rock of Eternity: Captain Marvel crash lands in the rock. Captain Marvel is met by a number of magic users including Zatanna, Phantom Stranger, and Madame Xanadu. Cap had gone to meet with the Egyptian Gods to convince them to sever their ties with Adam and to send their lightning but they refused to make him mortal again and bless his actions. Upon being asked if there was no way to force the change Captain Marvel tells them to “Let me think…”

Beijing: From a building top Natasha and John Henry prepare a Thunder Missile to shot at Black Adam.

John Henry: Once this missile hits Black Adam, he’ll inhale the A.I. nanites inside. They’ll work their way to his brain, fuse onto his neurons and short-circuit his motor functions. Ready?

Natasha: Ready.

John Henry: Launch in 3…2…

***Just then Booster Gold appears out of a big blue flash of light and grabs the missile***

John Henry: Booster Gold?

Natasha: I thought he was dead.

Booster: Not Yet.

Natasha: Hey, you idiot! We need that!

Booster: Sorry, Kid. I need it more than you. Besides, it wasn’t gonna work anyway. Thrust Me---

***And in another flash, Booster is gone***


Meanwhile, down on the street Stargirl asks if anyone has seen Atom Smasher. Using his powers, Sandman informs her that he is”lying across the Earth with a dozen others. They’re falling fast.” Infinity Inc. is then spotted by Green Lantern and approaches them.

Alan: I’d heard you were among the few from the Everyman Project to retain your powers. Good. The World’s going to Hell. You said you’d be the first one to run into battle with Infinity Inc at your side. This is it, son, and we could use…

Nuklon: …I’m not. I’m not going in there against that. None of us are.
***Infinity Inc. runs away***
Wildcat: Figures.
Jakeem: So now what?
Alan: We do what the Justice Society always does. We keep fighting.

During the fight, Jay receives a telepathic message from Zatanna with a plan of action. Green Lantern and Power Girl fly up to Black Adam and carry him up towards the sky. During the flight Lantern receives a message from Zatanna to “stay on course. Captain Marvel is moving to intercept”.

Just before Captain Marvel reaches Black Adam he shouts “Shazam” and big flash of lightning lights up the sky.
Zatanna: The spell is working! If Billy were grounded, he’d be dead…
Madame Zanadu: He’s LOSING IT! Alan, hurry!
Zatanna: If we can’t force Adam to call down the lightning we have to bring him to it.

There is a big explosion in the sky, knocking those standing to the ground and from up in the sky, the mortal body of Black Adam falls. His attempts to change back do not work but he is saved when he is caught by a giant hand.

Down on the ground, Flash is running around looking for Green Lantern.
Flash: Alan? Cap? Did anyone see where they went? Anyone?
***Jay located Alan helping Captain Marvel to his feet***
Green Lantern: We’re—nngh—we’re all right, Jay. But Adam—I tried like hell to hold onto him, but that blast ripped him right out of my hands!
Flash: Then this isn’t over! Tell me we didn’t lose him after all that!
Atom Smasher: Sorry, Jay…the light, the shock wave…no one saw xactly what happened.
Captain Marvel: Flash, relax. He’s…not a threat anymore. If Adam even, survived that fall…and that’s a big IF…then we will find him and we will prosecute him no matter how long that takes.
Flash: How? All he has to do is shout one word, and we’re right back to—
Captain Marvel: I’m the Guardian of Magic now, Jay. That brings with it a new level of ability. True, I couldn’t get Adam’s Gods to rescind their gifts…so I did the next best thing. I changed his magic word.
Flash: To what?
Captain Marvel: I’ll never tell another living soul. I don’t dare. But I promise you this…he will never guess.

***Black Adam walks the streets of an Arabian town trying to figure out the magic word***

The Rocky Mountains: Morrow arrives in the Omnibot with Red Tornado’s head and enters a secret lair.
Red Tornado: 52. 52.
Morrow: Yes yes. Your language files crashed…52 what? What did you see out there in the great beyond? Let’s have a look. Uh…oh god. Oh dear God.
Rip Hunter: You got that right Morrow—Get you ass in gear, Prof. “Cause we’re already way outta time.

Morrow turns around to see Booster and Rip.

Next in 52: Lobo, Bruce and Clark, Ellen and Starfire.
The cover has Red Tornados head and a number of gears that all have the resemblance of Earth on them.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 17, 2007)

WW3 1-4 More Massive Spoilers/


*Spoiler*: __ 



World War III Part One: A Call to Arms

The cover shows Firestorm, Black Adam and Jason Todd standing behind the Robin costume in the Batcave.

Writer: Keith Champagne
Penciller: Pat Olliffe

Week 45, Day 5
Bialya: Black Adam is approached by a little girl as is asked why he killed so many when only a few are responsible. The girl grabs an ?I? beam with one hand and hits Adam with it and then flies in for an attack revealing that it is really J?onn J?onzz in disguise. Black Adam goes on the attack against J?onn and says ?Shazam? calling down lightning which knocks J?onn down. Adam in his mortal form walks up to J?onn, places his foot on J?onn?s chest and says ?Shazam? again hitting him with another bolt of lightning. Black Adam bends down and pick s JJ up by the throat and tells him ?You want to play in my mind so badly Manhunter?be careful what you wish for?. J?onn is overwhelmed by the darkness in Adam?s mind and the memory of all of those he killed. J?onn screams and flies into space.

Week 50, Day 1
-Reaction to Black Adam?s attacks is shown around the world including Oa where the Guardians take notice.
-Black Adam is targeted by US Aircraft over the Atlantic Ocean. Black Adam flies over to the jet and pulls the pilot out and throws him into the cockpit of another jet. As Black Adam begins to leave he is attacked by Father Time and his troops. Black Adam kills the troops by breaking their necks and squashing their heads in. He then approaches Father Time and rips his face off but leaves him alive. Adam them flies down to the aircraft carrier below, picks it up and throws it.
-While the people of New York City are running in panic, Nightwing stops three bank robbers in an alley. He breaks the nose of one, the knee of another and gives a brutal shot to the stomach of another.
Nightwing: Leaving bad guys like you alive?with all this money, to get into lord knows what kind of trouble? That just wouldn?t be responsible of me, now would it?
-Jason runs up to Firehawk, gives her a kiss and the two merge to become Firestorm. Suing his powers, Firestorm stops the falling aircraft carrier by turning it into snow. Afterwards Jason and Firehawk layback in the snow to talk. During this we find out that it was Professor Stein?s idea that separated Firestorm and Cyborg by using the JLA Teleporter to separate their DNA.
-J?onn J?onzz is in space overwhelmed by the thoughts invading his mind such as the Great Pyramids being destroyed, Nightwing running away with bags of money and the bank robbers laying dead in the alley, Deathstroke telling Batgirl it?s decision time, Sydney Australia in shambles, a man drowning with Aquaman approaching him.


World War III Part Two: The Valiant
The cover shows Batgirl and Deathstroke, Donna Troy dressing up as Wonder Woman, Supergirl in a time flux

Writer; Keith Champagne
Penciller: Andy Smith

At the end of Infinite Crisis when the Zeta Beam hits the Space Heroes, Supergirl is split in tow with one arriving back on Earth and one in the future.

Week 50, Day 4
-Supergirl, of the present, comes out of time flux and passes through J?onn J?onzz who is still sitting in space. She becomes whole again and falls to Earth, crash landing in Metropolis.
-In Gotham City, Harvey Dent saves a lady from Killer Croc. Harvey stabs a broken bottle into the top of Croc?s head and then grabs Croc in a choke hold from behind causing Croc to pass out. From up on a roof top Deathstroke and Batgirl look on
-The Doom Patrol fights Black Adam in Pisa, Italy. During the fight, Booster Gold appears in a bright blue flash. He realizes that it is not the right time and he is too soon and leaves in the same blue flash of light.
-Donna, in Wonder Woman armor, arrives in Sydney Australia too late and tells Gar that she is going to Pisa.
-Aquaman calls upon two sea gods in order to get them to stop the sinking of San Diego. The Gods claim it is not their doing. Orin tells them that he has the power to save the humans but is told that he does not have the skill or knowledge. He then agrees to the price of being ?transformed into one akin to a great and terrible enemy of your people.?
-Aquaman approaches the city and uses his power to life San Diego back from the depths. Upon doing so he is transformed into the Dweller of the Deep.
-J?onn continues to stay in space evaluating the situation and what is going on.




World War III Part Three; Hell is for Heroes
Cover has Beast Boy and Raven, J?onn J?onzz, and the Bronze Tiger.

Writer: John Ostrander
Penciller: Tom Derenick

Week 50, Day 5
-In his ?little girl? form, J?onn J?onzz walks around Pisa examining the damage and watches the JSA help out with recovery aid.
-In Greece, the Teen Titans are fighting Black Adam. ***The Titans are Beast Boy, Raven, Terra, Hawk, Dove, Zatara, Red Talon, Young Frankenstein and Offspring***
During the fight Young Frankenstein puts Black Adam in a bear hug. Black Adam responds by grabbing YF by the wrists and pulling his arms off. Black Adam warns the Titans not to interfere again as he does not enjoy the deaths of children.
-In human form, J?onn overhears Sasha and Faraday talking about Checkmate and how Waller was made White Queen.
-Ben Turner is approached by Amanda Waller in his Detroit apartment to join her new Suicide Squad.
-The Titans have followed Black Adam to the Himalaya?s where they go on the attack again. During the fight Terra hits BA from both sides with huge boulders. This ends up getting BA made so he flies towards Terra and puts his fist through her stomach, killing her.
-J?onn arrives at the police station where he works and reveals himself to be a Martian. J?onn tells his friend Peter Santorelli that ?This is who I am, Peter. This is who I have always been. Many were the times I manipulated the truth. My motives were pure, my methods less so?. When asked by Peter ?why are you telling me this?, J?onn responds ?To make certain I never do it again my friend?. J?onn leaves the police station and goes to the Terrel Building where he based his detective agency. He says the ?Everywhere I look, I see only lies!!!? and levels the building.


World War III Part Four: United We Stand
The cover has Steel, John Stewart, Alan Scott, Power Girls and Hawkgirl in one panel, a merged Martian Manhunter and Black Adam in another and the Great Ten in the third.

Writer; John Ostrander
Penciller: Jack Jadson

Week 50, Day 7
-The heroes are gathered and waiting on the China border for authorization to enter, while the Great Ten are being easily manhandled by Black Adam.
-During the wait Beast Boy meets up with Geo-force for a conversation.
BB: --can?t help but blame myself, Geo-Force.
GF: Only one person is responsible for my sister?s death, Logan. It is not you.
-J?onn J?onzz arrives and makes himself visible alongside Green Arrow, Black Canary and Arsenal.
-Green Lantern (Alan Scott) receives word that they have authorization to enter into China, and the heroes all rush in.
-Black Adam is able to easily take the heroes as the attack. During the fight J?onn tries to contact Captain Marvel and the mystics but is unable to find a trace of them. He is able to find that the Spectre can not act since his host has not accepted the position.
-J?onn then joins the battle and goes hand to hand with Black Adam. Adam knocks J?onn to the ground and tells him ?When next we meet, my wrath will devour you. That is my word, Manhunter, not a promise? and flies off leaving J?onn in a crater.
-While Geo-Force, Green Lantern, and Natasha are fighting Adam, J?onn takes advantage and enters Adam?s mind once more.
J?onn; We end where we began, Black Adam. Once more, I am in your mind, Adam. This time you will go no further. I have known your pain, evil one and I could not bear it. Can you stand beneath the weight of mine? Everything I know, everyone I loved, my entire planet?I watched them all die. Your loss is a grain of sand held next to mine. Feel the death, Black Adam, of the millions of innocents you have killed. I have kept their last moments safe for you, buried within my soul. Experience their deaths, as you hands ripped the life from their bodies. See the monster you have become reflected in their cold dead eyes.?

Adam: You have earned a mortal enemy this day, Manhunter! I will see you broken once more!

J?onn: Last time you called down fire from the heavens to save yourself, Black Adam. This time, the lightning comes to you.?.

Captain Marvel arrives and Black Adam is hit with a lightning bolt turning him human and knocking J?onn out as he was still connected to Adam at the time. When J?onn wakes up his appearance has changed and he is now in the full blue body suit with the red ?x? across the chest and he flies off.

Far Above the Earth in the Monitor Satellite:
Monitor 1: This chapter is closed. One man?s war against the planet has ended.
Monitor 2: Yes?for now.
Monitor 1: Some have lived. Some have died. Others have?changed.
Monitor 2: They must evolve or they will not be prepared.
Monitor 1: Their darkest hour has not yet arrived.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 17, 2007)

For CBG,detail on Cassandra Cain


*Spoiler*: __ 



World War III Part Two: The Valiant
The cover shows Batgirl and Deathstroke, Donna Troy dressing up as Wonder Woman, Supergirl in a time flux

Writer; Keith Champagne
Penciller: Andy Smith

The solicitation reads ?The war rages on, extending from the far reaches of space, where Supergirl encounters a missing hero, to the darkest depths of the ocean, where the fate of Aquaman is revealed.?

***I may have been wrong on this, I can?t tell and when you get the book you will see my possible confusion

At the end of Infinite Crisis when the Zeta Beam hits the Space Heroes, Supergirl is split in two with one arriving back on Earth and one in the future. ***

Week 50, Day 4

J?onn: At the time of the Infinite Crisis, a Zeta Beam was activated to return the heroes to Earth. But something went wrong. Adam Strange, Starfire and Animal Man disappeared. Firestorm and Cyborg were fused together. The Red Tornado exploded. And Supergirl was sent?somewhere. My suspicion was that she was lost in time?and now she has returned. Changed.

We see Supergirl heading towards a hole in space with a futuristic city in the opening. We see Supergirl coming out of the hole with the futuristic city both behind her and a second Supergirl to her left, with both in some sort of flux.

J?onn: Supergirl approaches. A darkness choking her heart. Shadowing her soul.

A Supergirl in flux goes through J?onn J?onzz and becomes whole, then passes out and falls to Earth landing in Metropolis.

-In Gotham City, Harvey Dent saves a lady from Killer Croc. Harvey stabs a broken bottle into the top of Croc?s head and then grabs Croc in a choke hold from behind causing Croc to pass out. From up on a roof top Deathstroke and Batgirl look on.
DS: How?s that make you feel, kid? All the work you put in, everything you?ve sacrificed for his missions?and at the end of the day, he trusts Harvey Dent to take care of Gotham. Not you.
BG: I need?
DS: You don?t need to justify anything, not to me. I accept you for who you are. Batman keeps you close because he knows what you are. What you were born to be. A killer. He?ll put up with you as long as you follow his rules. As long as you try to change. Truth is, he couldn?t take you down on his best day. We all need a place to belong Cassandra. You know where to find me.
-The Doom Patrol fights Black Adam in Pisa, Italy. During the fight, Booster Gold appears in a bright blue flash.
Booster: This is not the right time. I?m too soon.
He then leaves in the same blue flash of light at the same time Black Adam knocks Robotman?s head off.


-Donna, in Wonder Woman armor, arrives in Sydney Australia too late and tells Gar that she is going to Pisa.
-Aquaman calls upon two sea gods in order to get them to stop the sinking of San Diego.
Aquaman: The people here have already faced too much pain. They do not deserve death?not this day. That is why I have summoned you.
God 1: You have not the power to summon us, Orin, Son of Atlan, Heir of Atlanna. You will remember your place.
God 2: We have come because it suits us. Our reasons are not for you to comprehend.
Aquaman: I don?t care why you?re here. If you?re not planning on helping, go play your games somewhere else. I?ve got a city to save. The street outside are choked with the bodies of innocent people. They never asked for this existence. It was forced down their throats. Whatever process enabled them to survive in our world has proven itself limited. The ocean rejects their presence. If this is your doing, you may be certain of one thing. There will be war.
G2: And what would you make war with, little king? The creatures of the deep may be your friends but they belong to us.
Aquaman: My friends are not limited to the ocean?we will see justice done.
G2: Your argument is moot, Orin. The presence of these humans, of their rancid city, in our waters is offensive but their plight is not our wrong.
G1: What is it you seek from us, Sea King? The power to help these humans?
Aquaman: I have the power here, in the cursed bones of my former hand.
G1: Power? Perhaps. But neither the skill of knowledge to wield it. If we were to show you the way there would, of course, be a price. You will be transformed into one akin to a great and terrible enemy of your people.
G2: To become the vessel of power strange, ancient and terrible.
Aquaman: Yeah, well isn?t that always the way?


Aquaman approaches the city and uses his power to life Sub Diego back from the depths. Upon doing so he is transformed into the Dweller of the Deep.

-In Pisa, Donna Troy helps find survivors.
-Amanda Waller looks over the file of Ben Turner.
-An old man tries to lift Supergirl out of the crater she is in and is helped by Power Girl.
-J?onn continues to stay in space evaluating the situation and what is going on.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Apr 17, 2007)

Has anyone read Batman 664? Man, this comic has some lame moments... Or, better, I guess I dont have the sense of humor required for Morrison's idea of a fun. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I found pretty 60's that Batman carries around cards of WaineEnterprises, and knows hookers by name. Oh, and how about his long monologue about the smell of testosterone? Or how he speaks of Alpha males... he, the number one Alpha male in Gotham! 

Now, I confess that I never expected to see Batman lying on the ground with a boot mark on his back... this part seemed to me a not nice at all allusion to TinyToons, or any other cartoon with talking animals. The jokes go on. As in, for example, the bizarre opening page, with Bruce walking among piles (literally!) of menbats - oh, well, I guess Talia _is_ alive after all...   

Although the line where Bruce says he is "much cooler" than James Bond was indeed a good joke.




Where is the Grant Morrison that did such a great job with Batman in his run on JLA? Or perhaps is better to ask Morrison where is that Batman.  

I'm surprised, however, to notice that Andy Kubert is going well in his work. I didnt like most of the previous numbers, but this 664 impressed me in a good way. Good drawing, great dinamic. Most of all, I like the way he draws Bruce Wayne, good portrait (although he looks, _maybe_, slightly too young...); not the biggest fan of his Batman, but, without the costume, this is the best Bruce Wayne since, I dont know, Jim Lee. 

And how annoying is Bruce's new girl? :amazed  Nah... Bring Catwoman back! Yeah, yeah, I might be a little too enthusiastic about the pair Catwoman/Batman, but I do want to see Selina Kyle back in the game. Camon, we have seen most of the big players since OYL started, but no Selina in "Batman"? Really, even Talia and presumed child, but no Catwoman?  

Well, those are my thoughts. Does anyone agrees? Or desagrees? How do you feel about Grant Morrison in "Batman" so far?


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Apr 17, 2007)

People, as a preparation to Countdown, the great site Newsarama is making a series of special stories called "Counting down to Countdown", if I'm not mistaken.

Anyway, it's a collection of introdutory articles about many characters and previous scenarios in the DCU, explaining the background that "Countdown" should address. The articles also explain much of the context in which certain characters and stories where created. All and all, I really liked the special so far, and I think it has useful and fun information for DCU fans. Here the links for the first two parts of the special:

Part One (about the Fourth World, Darkseid, New Gods, Orion...)

Taleran found it a little earlier

Part Two (about Eclipso and Jimmy Olsen)

Taleran found it a little earlier

Have fun!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 17, 2007)

Wonder Woman is hawt


----------



## Booster Beetle (Apr 18, 2007)

Arrgh. I am SO excited about about Countdown. Between Kyle, Mary Marvel, Jason Todd, the Trickster and Piper they have a good portion of DC characters I'm really interested in playing big roles. Heck, I'm so looking forward to it I switched my desktop wallpaper for the first time in almost two years. Hazah.

Now don't screw it up, DC.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 18, 2007)

Just going to announce, once 52 is done, I'm going to merge this thread with the "General DC Comics & 52 Discussion Thread" one with the necessary edits to make the "General DC Comics & Countdown Discussion Thread", if that's alright with you all.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 18, 2007)

That's all the panel time she got?

*WAY TO FREAKING HYPE HER PART, YOU FREAKING BASTARDS!

AND BATMAN!!! YOU SON OF A GUN, WHY DIDN'T YOU GO AFTER HER?! WHY?!?!?!?!*


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 18, 2007)

Poor Adam  his vengeance denied.


----------



## Rangamaru (Apr 18, 2007)

I bet black Adam's new word is either superman or batman.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 18, 2007)

No. The simplest one that he'll never say:

Sorry.

I mean, it's that simple. This is Captain Marvel we are talking about. Mr. White Bread. Not only that, but it's so blatantly obvious to us that he SHOULD say this, but Adam has said dozens of times that he won't.  He never asks forgiveness. Thusly, it's only fitting that he'd make it that.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Apr 18, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Just going to announce, once 52 is done, I'm going to merge this thread with the "General DC Comics & 52 Discussion Thread" one with the necessary edits to make the "General DC Comics & Countdown Discussion Thread", if that's alright with you all.



Oh, yes, I think that would be nice. 

Anyway, part three of "Counting down to Countdown":

*tries to change topic*

Mostly about Orion... Man, I had no idea this character had such a complex background! I mean, never thought he actually had so much writen about him. 

Oh! And an article with Dan Didio, about Countdown and the end of 52:

*tries to change topic*

Danm! He said Catwoman (Holly, not Selina) will be one of the main players! Awsome! Although, of course, I'm hoping we can see Selina too.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Apr 18, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> AND BATMAN!!! YOU SON OF A GUN, WHY DIDN'T YOU GO AFTER HER?! WHY?!?!?!?![/B][/SIZE]



He was probably busy trying to get to know hookers by name, and making Wayne Enterprises cards that fits in his utility belt.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 19, 2007)

Justice And Rule said:


> No. The simplest one that he'll never say:
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> I mean, it's that simple. This is Captain Marvel we are talking about. Mr. White Bread. Not only that, but it's so blatantly obvious to us that he SHOULD say this, but Adam has said dozens of times that he won't.  He never asks forgiveness. Thusly, it's only fitting that he'd make it that.



Oh... thats  a good one! 

Hmmm- I haven't really been following DC's 52 at all after the first 10 or so issues, so will I still be able to read WW3 without it or should I start from the beginning?

I kinda lost base with DC the moment OYL arrived, having only kept up with Teen Titans and the new JSA and JLA reboots..


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 19, 2007)

Justice And Rule said:


> No. The simplest one that he'll never say:
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> I mean, it's that simple. This is Captain Marvel we are talking about. Mr. White Bread. Not only that, but it's so blatantly obvious to us that he SHOULD say this, but Adam has said dozens of times that he won't.  He never asks forgiveness. Thusly, it's only fitting that he'd make it that.



And I thought I was the only one who thought of that.



Alia_Atreides said:


> He was probably busy trying to get to know hookers by name, and making Wayne Enterprises cards that fits in his utility belt.



That bastard.



radishbak said:


> Oh... thats  a good one!
> 
> Hmmm- I haven't really been following DC's 52 at all after the first 10 or so issues, so will I still be able to read WW3 without it or should I start from the beginning?
> 
> I kinda lost base with DC the moment OYL arrived, having only kept up with Teen Titans and the new JSA and JLA reboots..



Best you read it when Adianna gets her powers. And then it kicks off from there to the rise and then fall of Black Adam.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm starting to think the message of 52 is ei:Everyone failed.


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 19, 2007)

Part of me can't help but think DC realized that they hadn't answered all of the questions that 52 was supposed to and this is an effort to make up for that. I really would have preferred if they let this focus entirely on Adam kicking ass and integrated the other events into 52. The ending was a bit anti-climatic and the war was something not remotely similar to a war, or maybe it was ? It's really difficult when you have characters operating at these levels to make it feel like a war especially with as brief as it was, though it certainly amounts for the damage. It was more like a blitzkrieg. Shazam giving Teth a new magic word was Great Justice. Still, as poetic as it would be, who wants to hear Black Adam going around yelling "Sorry!!" all of the time ? I figure maybe it'll be a name, but that's just me being different.

Also it will be interesting to see where Adam goes after this, although he had a comfortable niche as DC's Namor the fact that they chose to take all of that away makes me hope he doesn't end up becoming more one-dimensional. This is really the point where they can do incredible, memorable things with the character and WWIII will be the start of this.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 20, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Best you read it when Adianna gets her powers. And then it kicks off from there to the rise and then fall of Black Adam.



Around which week is that?


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 20, 2007)

Here you go 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[CP-Raws] DARKER THAN BLACK 03 (704x396).avi


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

It's official.

Whenever Brad Meltzer writes a comic, there's ALWAYS a freaking jobber.

I mean, come on. Karate Kid?!

GL punching Deathstroke was bad, but Karate Kid?!

All this proves is that Batman > mind-controlled MA fighters


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 20, 2007)

I just realized every big event in 52 happened withing 2 weeks of OYL. Couldn't DC just have called it 2 weeks later instead of draining it's readers money


----------



## Lal Mirch (Apr 21, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It's official.
> 
> Whenever Brad Meltzer writes a comic, there's ALWAYS a freaking jobber.
> 
> ...



Haha, I was thinking the same thing. I like to think that Bruce got a lucky punch in on a slightly dazed and confused Karate Kid.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 24, 2007)

Actually, if you read it and see Karate Kid down on the next page, you'll notice that he has some glowing blue around him. I'd say that Bruce was holding him off while BL recovered and zapped his ass.

But that's just my take.


----------



## Rangamaru (Apr 24, 2007)

I really disliked that. There has to be some limits put on Jobbing. Karate kid is and will always be the best MA in the DC universe. They shouldn't play with us like that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

It's Brad Meltzer.

We're talking about the writer who had a GL actually PUNCH INSTEAD OF USING HIS GL RING.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 24, 2007)

I agree on GL, as that's blatantly stupid on Kyle's part, but Karate Kid was:

1) Under some sort of mental block or couldn't access the full extent of his power, as shown when he suddenly pulled out martial arts knowledge from nowhere without knowing where it came from.

2) He still managed to _take Batman's Utility belt from him_. I've NEVER seen any opponent do that during a real fight.

3) Was taken out by a cheap shot from Black Lightning. Again, Bruce only hung with him and didn't look like he was going to last. Black Lightning zap him from behind, which is why he really went down. Not Bruce.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 24, 2007)

52 week 51 + Something special


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cover has Red Tornado?s head with a number of gears that look like Earth along with a countdown 51,50,49,48

The ticker at the bottom of the page reads The Mystery in Space revealed?Time is broken?51 issues down and one more to go?

Homecoming

The book is penciled by Joe Bennett. The origin is the Justice League of America; written by Mark Waid and drawn by Ivan Reis.

Week 51, Day 1
California: Ellen arrives home from dinner with a family friend, Roger. As Ellen approaches the front door to her house she notices a bright glow behind her. When she turns around and back down the porch to the yard, she sees Buddy glowing and floating above the ground. When Ellen starts towards Buddy, he tells her not to come any closer since he is still solar powered. Buddy sits cross-legged while continuing to float and eventually lands on the ground. Ellen and Buddy are joined by their kids wearing sunglasses. Unknown to them, Buddy has been followed home.
Voice 1: Target identified.
Voice 2: Wait until weak, then kill for bounty.
Voice 1: For Lady Styx.

Week 51, Day 2:
Metropolis, Superman/Superboy Memorial: A number of people, many of which are heroes, are gathering at the memorial to honor the one year anniversary of Superboy?s death. Donna (in her Wonder Woman outfit) meets up Cassie (In her Wonder Girl outfit).
Cassie: You heard about Ralph Dibny, Donna?
Donna: Fire told me.
Cassie: There?s something so strange about it all?now I?ll never be able to say I?m sorry.
Donna: You?ll find a way Cassie

During their talk Agent Prince looks on surveying the crowd. Jimmy Olsen spots Robin and asks him about his costume and why it is just red and black, to which Robin tells him that ?They were his colors? while looking up at the statue of Superboy. Cassie still upset, takes off with Donna.

Week 51, Day 3
Rann: Sardath has performed a procedure on Adam Strange which has given him new eyes. The new eyes are based on a copy of his daughter Aleaa?s eyes and upgraded to allow Adam to ?see across the entire electromagnetic spectrum?. Sardath then informs Adam that they have been under attack from the Flame Creatures for a few days now. Adam tells them that ?all you have to do is cut off their oxygen?? When he asks about Kory, John Stewart tells Adam that she ?said something about a jacket.? When asked about the Emerald Eye, Adam says that Lobo has it. Adam is then joined by his wife and daughter and the three leave together. When a Green Lantern is about to stop them, John Stewart puts his hand on the other Lantern?s shoulder and tells him ?The man just flew across half the galaxy, blind, and saved us all from Lady Styx. How about you and me deal with the monsters this time??

Week 51, Day 4
Space: Lobo and Fishy return from their pilgrimage for the Emerald Eye.
Lobo: After many adventures, me an? Fishy secured th? Holy Relic ya sent me ta collect. Though I hafta confess I had all kindsa trouble stickin? ta my pacifist vows?Maybe now I?m done, ya might consider releasin? me from my obligations. Why didja want this thing so badly, anyhow, exalted three-in-one? Don?t think I ever found that out.
Triple Fish: Why, it is because of the prophecy, my child. It is said that the Emerald Eye of Ekron is the only weapon in the universe that can kill me. Thought I?d best keep it safely where I can see it.
Lobo: Killya? Ya don?t say?

Lobo gives a big grin and the Eye shoots out a beam.

Week 51, Day 6:
Baker House: Buddy is telling his friends about what happened in space when the doorbell rings. When Ellen answers the door, she is met by two aliens holding guns at her; ?Bounty for Lady Styx? ?Die die die?. There is then a quick blast and both aliens are gone. Standing in the doorway is Kory who hands Ellen Buddy?s jacket and then passes out.
Ellen: Did Roger order a stripper?
Buddy: Ellen! Kory is space royalty.
Cliff: Wow, she?s like ET-- but with double dd?s! Can we keep her?

Week 51, Day 7
Rocky Mountains: Skeets is flying through some workshop. He comes across Morrow who is looking down with a gun in his hand.
Skeets: The android caught a glimpse of the garden. And made a map?
Morrow: Here he comes. This is exactly how they said it would happen. 52 worlds?52 Morrows?and it all comes down to me.
Skeets: I want that map!
Morrow: Err?Gentlemen?

Rip and Booster appear out of a doorway with Rip holding a huge gun.

Rip: Thanks for luring him, professor. We?ll take over from here. Pray for the sake of the 52, we don?t screw up this time!
Booster: Take it easy Skeets, we know your data got corrupted somehow?
Skeets: Skeets is dead, Michael. I ate him from within to make a cradle. A cocoon. Imagine my disgust! The mind of an alien genius trapped in the body of a lowly caterpillar! Until, irradiated with Suspendium particles, I began the transformation that now concludes. It?s too late to stop it. The 52 weeks of my gestation are complete. At last the chrysalis can hatch. Behold the metamorphosis of MR. Mind! I?m hungry. I?m so hungry I could eat a universe. I?ll start with yours, shall I?

Skeets opens up to reveal Mind reveals in his new form that looks like a cross between a Predator and the Alien Bug at the end of Men in Black.

Booster: Oh, dear god?
***Rip grabs Red Tornado?s head***
Rip: Too late. Again. Damn it! Booster, grab what?s left of Skeets and get into the Time Sphere! Morrow, activate your androids and get out of here! hurry!
Booster: It?s?it?s hideous?!
Rip: You haven?t seen anything yet. Come on! We stay here we lose!
Booster: Where are we going?
Rip: Back. Back to where it all started.

Next in 52: The cover is much like Week One with a tombstone with the Questions hat on top, Ralph?s wedding ring on a chain hanging off it, Ralph?s costume wrapped around it and on the ground, Ralph?s flask on the ground and Isis? headband on the ground with Starfire, Martian Manhunter, Steel, Animal Man, Booster Gold and Natasha in her Steel uniform standing behind.


And now for some other special ending?

Firestorm #35 (Last Issue) ends after Kalibak is defeats and taken care when a Boom Tube opens up. Darkseid steps out and reaches into Firestorm pulling out the Professor and leaves with him. Jason now in human form is going to join Jason and merge into Firestorm when Gehenna does instead.
Firestorm: Okay, then. Somehow, some way, we?re going to rescue the professor. You hear me, Darkseid? Firestorms coming for you?

Look for the further adventures of Firestorm throughout the DC Universe.



Wonder Woman #8 and Amazons Attack #1 both end with the same last page. Wonder Woman on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial with Queen Hippy sitting in Lincoln?s chair over looking a devastated Washington DC. ?Mother??



From Justice Society of America #5; Superman, Stargirl, Red Tornado and Cyclone go to the Fortress of Solitude tracking down one of the Legion Flight Rings. Superman reveals his ring to Red Tornado but one other ring is registering as being in the Fortress. While this is going on Stargirl and Cyclone are looking at statues of Superman?s friends. One of the sections of statues has Jimmy Olsen, Kal-L, Power Girl and Nightwing. They then go to another set of statues and are met with Superman and Re Tornado. The second set of statues that they look at is the Legion of Super-heroes?the Pre-Crisis Legion of Super-Heroes. Superman then tells how we visited as a teenager by Cosmic Boy, Saturn Girl and Lightning Lad to be an honorary member as he is what will inspire them. Cyclone then notices that there are two statues of Wildfire. The second statue is revealed to be the real Wildfire when Superman speaks to it in the Legion dialect. The statue comes to life and collapse to towards the floor but it caught by Superman. Drake says that he couldn?t move nor speak; he then mentions ?the Storm? and out of his chest pops out Batman?s utility belt.


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 24, 2007)

I was fairly satisfied with how Firestorm ended. I had been collecting since OYL and I that had really helped the book in sells. Admittedly the dialogue was a bit patchy and the characterization was a bit shallow at some points (for anyone not involved in the main cast at least (pre-McDuffie)), but I really liked how down to earth the storytelling was. I know some were turned off because it wasn't Ronnie and the similarities may have made them ask why bother with a new character, but there were still a lot of good ideas that I think people overlooked. 

With all of that said, how could all of this end without a Firestorm-Darkseid match ? Given the latter's coming prominence I hope Firestorm plays a sizable role in the future conflict.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Apr 24, 2007)

About karate kid... What can I say? I always thought Batman to be the greatest fighter in DCU. 

Now, I was shocked about KK taking batmans belt. It's an amazing feat, I tell you. Because, really, maybe Batman is not the strongest, and maybe he doesnt have the greatest technique ever, but he is the smartest, of course. So, brilliant + great fighting skills = best fighter in DCU. 

just a thought


----------



## Taleran (Apr 24, 2007)

anyone else severly pissed off by those 4 World War 3 books.....ugh


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 25, 2007)

Justice And Rule said:
			
		

> I agree on GL, as that's blatantly stupid on Kyle's part, but Karate Kid was:
> 
> 1) Under some sort of mental block or couldn't access the full extent of his power, as shown when he suddenly pulled out martial arts knowledge from nowhere without knowing where it came from.
> 
> ...



With regards to the second, Red Hood managed to deprive Batman of his utility belt, having cut it with his knife.



Alia_Atreides said:


> About karate kid... What can I say? I always thought Batman to be the greatest fighter in DCU.
> 
> Now, I was shocked about KK taking batmans belt. It's an amazing feat, I tell you. Because, really, maybe Batman is not the strongest, and maybe he doesnt have the greatest technique ever, but he is the smartest, of course. So, brilliant + great fighting skills = best fighter in DCU.
> 
> just a thought



There's a number of fighters above Batman.



Taleran said:


> anyone else severly pissed off by those 4 World War 3 books.....ugh



I was severely pissed off how little panels was given to Cassandra Cain.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 25, 2007)

I repeat my question: What issues of 52 should I start reading from so as to be able to sufficently enjoy World War Three (if enjoyment is a word which can be used to describe World War Three based on how much negative feedback is surrounding it )


----------



## Lal Mirch (Apr 25, 2007)

I think week 44, or maybe even more recent, would be sufficient enough; although you would have to go back earlier for the entirety of the Black Adam story.



> Originally Posted by *Taleran*
> _anyone else severly pissed off by those 4 World War 3 books.....ugh_



I wasn't impressed. It felt like 4 issues of why Martian Manhunter's head went pointy. Although I did appreciate the Kate Spencer scenes.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 25, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I was severely pissed off how little panels was given to Cassandra Cain.




at least she wasn't Terra.....(imagines what'd happen if she was....(runs from CBG with large weapons))


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not really sure what to say, Radi, if only because I found it quite hard to enjoy the World War III Tie-ins. I mean, I liked the actual Week 50, and I found a few parts of them okay. But it really felt like "Ten pounds of crap in a five pound bag" sort of deal trying to cover all these things that should have been explained earlier on.

I think that overall, if you were to look at all the changes that started with OYL and say "52, solve them!", Early 52 was very good with that, and you can see it: The wreckage crews, the return of the missing heroes, etc... Personally, though, I feel ever-so-slightly cheated that they didn't work in a few more quick asides to fill in gaps. I'd argue that if they had taken out all the 'ORIGINS OF...' things that, more often than not, were a bit underwhelming, they could have done it. ESPECIALLY that whole History of the DC Universe. That could have been done in ONE COMIC, with timelines and other things. Gah.

I suppose I really can't complain too much, though. The stories being told have been just great, and they've shown off a bunch of characters that, otherwise, would have gone unnoticed. So cheers to that. I think, though, that Countdown will be a far superior product in both design and execution.

Honestly, a weekly thing that carries on events in the comic universe is a must for both companies, and I'm just glad that one of them got it right.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Apr 25, 2007)

Justice And Rule said:


> I suppose I really can't complain too much, though. The stories being told have been just great, and they've shown off a bunch of characters that, otherwise, would have gone unnoticed. So cheers to that. I think, though, that Countdown will be a far superior product in both design and execution.
> 
> Honestly, a weekly thing that carries on events in the comic universe is a must for both companies, and I'm just glad that one of them got it right.



Agreed.

I did enjoy "52", but I guess that the ideas in this title could have developed better. I thought the first twenty numbers of the tilte were great, really great, to the point where I would anxiously wait for the next number, and most of the storylines were pretty unpredictable, at first.

Unfortunatelly, as "52" advanced, most solutions and explanations werent so great... Not only that, but the explanations for all the changes in OYL, as people already pointed out, were sometimes rushed, and other times just not believable. 

All and all, it was a great experience, and I hope DC has learned from it. I have great hopes for Countdown, even more because it seems that it will be less about explanations and surprises, and more about developing a story, something I find very interesting and, no doubt, less dificult. Well, let's wait and see.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 25, 2007)

I think that having a weekly comic that stars the lesser-known characters does more than giving them their own mini-series. Seriously, how many people would have paid attention to Booster had his story been in a Booster Gold Mini-series, or the Space Castaways? Sure, we can say that now, and I'd even keep an eye on a few little ones (In particular, I'd DEFINITELY read up on the Question). But these sorts of stories are where you get the best out of smaller, B-Level characters.

I think DC would be well to not give so many special mini-series out, but do one weekly comic where they can feature smaller characters. Smaller characters working together and just interacting with the DCU will not only get readers to pay attention to them (Since it would have general stuff concerning the DCU), but to really see what they have to offer. Rather than having a failing Ted Kord series, if Ted had been a major player in something along the lines of 52, where he gets something around bi-monthly exposure.

Same with people like Batgirl, Firestorm, and the New Gods, who at moment might not be enough to fully-support an indefinite series, but can be a constant fixture in a long-running miniseries that has larger implications with the DCU.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Apr 25, 2007)

Justice And Rule said:


> I think that having a weekly comic that stars the lesser-known characters does more than giving them their own mini-series.



Agree again. In fact, I think the first numbers of "52" were so cool because they were developing those characters, making a story _about_ them, not only _with_ them. Later, when "52" turned to be about surprises and explanations, it kind of lost something for me...

Now, every story should have a plot, sure, but the later numbers have been more distant, worrying more about action, turning points, and big surprises. I liked better when the characters were making it happen, and everything seemed so personal.

And yeah, a weekly series give us the chance of knowing other characters, characters that dont have their own title, for example. And I hope "Countdown" will be able to give DCU's storyline coherence. Not that it is not coherent, but we sometimes have paradoxal information, for example. I guess "Countdown" can solve those issues, tying DCU's many stories together.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks like my guess on the significance of "52" was correct. . .

But I didn't see the angle on Skeets coming. No sirree. . .


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2007)

I've officially decided to start picking this series up, I missed out on 52 and hope that this one lives up to the potential.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 28, 2007)

I will pick this series up for sure , after infinite crisis we all need some darksied


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Apr 28, 2007)

Cyborg Superman said:


> I will pick this series up for sure , after infinite crisis we all need some darksied



  Oh, yeah! Darkseid is such a cool villain. I became a huge fan after watching JLU.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 1, 2007)

52-52 The End


*Spoiler*: __ 



A Year in the Life

Written by Geoff Johns, Grant Morrison, Greg Rucka and Mark Waid.
Art Breakdowns by Keith Giffen
Pencils by Mike McKone, Justiniano, Eddy Barrows, Chris Batista, Pat Olliffe and Darick Robertson


Week 0, Day 0
Rip, Booster, the head of Red Tornado and the remains of Skeets are traveling in time to a year ago when the Multiverse was created. Rip explains to Booster that when all of the Earths collapsed back into one another after Conner Kent sacrificed his life to save our reality creating New Earth that in a cosmic act of self-preservation, as you just saw, it began replicating. There are 52 identical Earths in 52 identical cosmos all occupying the same space and each on their own vibrational plane. What Red Tornado saw was the same thing that Rip had seen being the creation of the multiverse and his computer brain had mapped it.

A giant Mr. Mind appears behind the Time Sphere. He tells Rip and Booster that he will be the dominant life form not only on Earth but on all Earths. Mr. Mind then regurgitates the Phantom Zone towards the Time Sphere looking to trap Rip and Booster in the Phantom Zone. Supernova then appears and is hit with the blast, from Mr. Mind saving the Time Sphere. Rip then turns to Booster and informs him that the technology in the Supernova suit is able to deflect and restore the Phantom Zone to its proper dimensional plane. When questioned by Booster about Supernova, Rip tells him  and Supernova takes off his mask  that it is his ancestor Daniel Carter in the suit. Rip explains to Booster how Daniel got imprisoned in endless time loop of 52 seconds stolen from Earths timeline and that he moved the time loop into the time stream in which they are at. Rip also informs Booster that he gave Daniel the Supernova suit because its keyed to the Carter genetic code. Mr. Mind then starts to alter his vibrational frequency to try and tear the Time Sphere apart. Rip has Red Tornado match Mr. Minds frequency for an Earth jump which ends up taking the Time Sphere and Mr. Mind to Earth 17. Upon their arrival Mr. Mind starts eating years and events from this universes history altering the Earth. Red Tornado makes another Earth jump leaving the present Metropolis in shambles with knights riding on big dog like creatures.

Next they arrive at Earth 3 and spot the JLA. Mr. Mind starts eating and altering events causing the creation of the Crime Society. Earth 10 is shown with the Freedom Fighters, Earth 50 is the Wildstorm Universe, Earth 5 is the Marvel Universe, Earth 22 is the Kingdom Come universe, Earth 2 is Earth 2 and Earth 4 is the Charleston universe.

Rip then informs Daniel and Booster that they need to trap Mr. Mind because if he spawns where they are at that Hyperflies will devour the consciousness of every living thing, and leave all of creation to rot in mindless darkness forever. Booster then starts to doubt himself and what he can do when what little is left of Skeets tells him that he has the utmost faith in you. Booster quickly pulls himself together and grabs a hold of Skeets and tells Rip One thing I do know is where to find the kind of energy source we need and then jumps in time. Once Booster is gone, Rip finishes gearing up and jumps in time himself.

Booster makes his arrive on New Earth the day after the first Crisis. He appears behind Blue Beetle looking for his amulet in the debris of some ruined buildings. Booster tells Beetle that he bets it turns up just where you least expect it. When Beetle turns back around Booster is gone.

At the house of the Sivana Family, Sivana is gathering his family together to get into the Suspendium Globe to save them from what Sivana suspects will happen. Rip then appears and shoots Sivana in the leg and takes off with the Suspendium Globe himself.

Both Rip and Booster arrive back at the Time Sphere. Rip uses the Suspendium Globe to attract the Hyperflies as artificial time. This stuff works like crack cocaine on a hyperfly. Rip and Booster then use the Beetle Amulet to give the Supernova suit an extra power source to get Mr. Minds attention by creating a giant flash and then they disappear.

The Time Sphere returns to Rips lab at which time Rip starts to work on Skeets. Mr. Mind then makes his presence but he is much smaller upon his arrival starts to grow. Rip hands Skeets to Booster and tells him that he has reinforced his shell with Suspendium to help imprison him. Booster jumps towards Mr. Mind with Skeets half opened and slams Skeets closed with Mr. Mind trapped inside. Rip tells Booster that The faster and harder it moves against the Time Stream, the more Chronal Energy the Suspendium will pick up. Move it with enough force and it becomes the only thing that can save the Multiversea Time Bomb that will end the threat of Mr. Mind. Booster takes Skeets and throws him into the open hole in time telling Daniel to go long. Daniel/Supernova jumps in after it and heads back in time; Danny, Rips calculated the exact time and place Mind has to end up! While passing Week 2 Day 1 it is shown where Mr. Mind entered Skeets in Magnus lab. Supernova continues back and grabs a hold of Skeets and spikes him into the ground in the desert on Week 1 Day 1.

Having heard the noise of the Time Bomb, Sivana goes to see what it was. As he approaches the crater of the explosion, Sivana notices Mr. Mind and picks him places him in a sealed tube.

Supernova then pops back out through the time hole and into Rips lab. Rip tells Daniel and Booster that no one can know what happened.
Booster: Hell with that. Modestys for the forgotten. Im gonna make damn sure that everyone knows who rescued their asses.
Rip: Is there not enough credit in all of time and space to make you happy? Will you not rest until history finally recognizes that Booster Gold saved the---
Booster: Not me. Skeets. Its not fair. He ought to be remembered. He was my best friend.
Rip: Is. While I was reinforcing him with Suspendium, I copied his mem-self into a leftover responsometer. Its crudebut we both know who can do the full restoration.
Rip Booster and Supernova then get into the Time Sphere and enter the Time Stream showing off the Multiverse and its different worlds.

Week 52, Day 6
Checkmate HQ: A Task Force is proposed to the creation of capturing Teth-Amon
Metropolis, Steelworks:
Natasha: Did they say what happened to Infinity Inc? No ones seen them
John: You ask me, Nat theyre long gone.
Kahndaq: A hand is seen reaching down for the Amulet of Isis which is sitting in some flowers.
Washington DC, Department of Metahuman Affairs: Nemesis and Agent Prince are in Sarge Steels office.
Sarge: theyre tagging him the Most Wanted Mortal in the World. Someone will find Black Adam but I pray that someone isnt us.
In an Arabic city you see a pair of legs with crocodile boots on.

Golden Rule Preschool, Sheffield Alabama: A huge fiery hole is in the center of a class room floor with the teacher showing two men a stack of pictures that all of her students drew just before the fiery hole happened. The spectral forms of Ralph and Sue are shown floating by the pit. Sue looks at Ralph and says Honey, your nose is twitching

Magnuss House: Magnus is working on Skeets and tells Booster that before he fixed him, he had made a backup copy of his records and that he will remember everything except for the past year. Skeets is closes up and back to normal.

Week 52, Day 7
Gotham City: A razor is shown scrapping off the question mark on the Bat-Signal and replaced with the Bat-symbol. The person fixing the Bat-Signal is shown to be Renee in the Question outfit.
Meanwhile inside of Kates apartment, Kate is being visited by a doctor. She is told that she is recovering quickly but it will still take time. When asked if she remembers how she was stabbed or who brought her to the ER, Kate tells her no. The doctor leaves the apartment and when Kate closes the door her apartment lights up from the light of the Bat-signal. Kate looks out her window and sees Renee/Question standing by the Bat signal.
Renee: I have a question. Are you ready?


----------



## Taleran (May 2, 2007)

so 52 weeks to bring back the multiverse?


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2007)

It would appear so.  I'm actually looking forward to Countdown now and plan to get it next week.  I also can't wait to see what JSA #6 has in store next month either.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (May 2, 2007)

I hope there's one of the 52 Earths where all the lame stories in OYL didnt happen. 

Not they were all bad, but there are characters and storylines that were kind of ruined after IC. How about "pre-OYL" Earth? I would read that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 2, 2007)

Keep in mind the spoilers.

As for Cassandra Cain. . . hopefully, the next writer to handle her doesn't pull a Beechen.

Oh, is Casstoons going to have fun with Teen Titans #46. . .


----------



## Green Lantern (May 3, 2007)

Anyone been reading Legion of Superheroes?

I lost track around when OYL began, but props to Tam in the Comic Request thread, I managed to catch up to the latest issue.

It's pretty good stuff, quite enjoyable, a large cast with nice interaction between the members and of course Karate Kid ftw.

Any thoughts?


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 3, 2007)

Okay, last two months I've been picking up Green Lantern because I've always liked the concept of Green Lantern and I'm poking into the DC world there.

But frankly I think I'm over my head.

Anyone bored and wanting to give me a synopsis of what's happening in the Green Lantern world, what the "Sinestro Corps" is, and generally what to expect?  Wikipedia seems far less helpful for DC than it is for Marvel...


----------



## Chatulio (May 3, 2007)

Well EM are you talking about Green Lantern as in Hal's adventure or in terms of all of them Ion, Corps, etc. Because if its as a whole Sinestro is alive an has aparently taken over the world of the people who made his yellow ring and is now creating a corps to counter the guardians.


On another note How the hell was Circe able to breach the gap between the amazons and earth again? Should Athena have pimpslapped her plan down as soon as the Amazons began to mobolize?


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 3, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Well EM are you talking about Green Lantern as in Hal's adventure or in terms of all of them Ion, Corps, etc. Because if its as a whole Sinestro is alive an has aparently taken over the world of the people who made his yellow ring and is now creating a corps to counter the guardians.



Well, the one I'm reading is Hal's adventure (I picked it up with the current arc with the glowing pink chick who's name escapes me at the moment).  I'm following what's going on there well enough, but they talk about events in the Corps and points beyond -- which I'm not reading.

So I guess that's what I'm wondering about, the greater universe (as far as the Green Lanterns are concerned).  The pink chick mentioned something about the Sinestro corps and the GL corps growing and changing, and I'm wondering if this is something that's supposed to mean something to me or not.

Plus if you're extra bored, I'm curious as to what's happened with the Green Lanterns lately.  I've picked up stuff here and there but I've never been a DC reader so I'm missing the details.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 9, 2007)

Will merge with the DC Comics Discussion Thread on Saturday.

I can't believe they killed her off. . . considering her recent redesign, it was short-lived.

Damn Didio. . .


----------



## Graham Aker (May 10, 2007)

yeah that...that sucked...I was kinda hoping she'd be hanging around with little Red Robin Hood...

it was a solid 1st issue though...
Ray, it would seem, will be coming back


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 10, 2007)

I'm a little taken back by them killing _her_ off, if only because she could be an interesting character to develop. Are we sure she's dead, though? I mean, the covers later on make it a bit obvious that it might be her, but couldn't she still be alive?

In other news: Called it. The Monitors are playing "Aggressive Watchers" in the DC Multiverse. I like that a whole lot: Them being the continuity cops is a great usage, and fills a niche that Marvel has in the Watchers, and sorta like the Infinity Watch. But overall, I really like the set-up for this series. Much better art this time around, neat intro with Darkseid, and the story looks a whole bunch more cohesive.

One small question does come from Jason Todd's turn of heart, though. When did that happen? Last I checked, he was still a not-so-good guy, though maybe not blatantly evil. Seems like this is a bit of a change...


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2007)

I thought it was a solid start.  I can't wait to see how Darkseid plays into all this.  And killing her off was shocking, but I'm indifferent to it.


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2007)

I would suggest picking up Green Lantern: Rebirth as it reintroduces Hal as his role as GL.  I thought it was a great read.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2007)

Dan DiDio -- our DC Comics Editor.



			
				Dan DiDio said:
			
		

> *DD*: In this case, including killing those who have traveled back and forth between universes. The death of Duela Dent in this issue – it’s not as important that Duela died, but what’s more important is why she died, and the implications of one overzealous Monitor stepping out of his own boundaries and goes searching for her, and starts the dominoes falling. His actions create a series of situations that start to unravel a lot of things.



Cancelled ReBoot? Check.

Ruined Cassandra Cain? Check.

Crappy, stupid reason rationalizing Cassandra's change? Check.

Killed off one of my favourite characters with little regard? Check.



			
				Dan DiDio said:
			
		

> *DD:* That full explanation is one of the major thrusts of Countdown. There is a reason why earth is the center of not just the universe, but the multiverse. I can say that, right? Everyone knows that the multiverse exists, right? [laughs]



Oa was the original center of the universe before SB-P shifted the universe's center away to where Earth-2 was.

Read up your freaking history, DiDio.


----------



## Lal Mirch (May 10, 2007)

Ugh! They killed off another character that I was just starting to like, and now it seems, with little regard. What I wouldn't give for a Superboy Prime, reality altering, punch no jutsu right about now.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 10, 2007)

Pretty solid first issue IMO. I have high hopes for this series and I hope it can live up to them.

The high point of the issue for me was the portrayal of Darkseid. It still early to tell, but hopefully we have seen the end of Jobberseid as Darkseids portrayal in this issues was pretty much spot on. Universal domination and grand cosmic schemes is the kinda of stuff Darkseid should be dealing with 

As for the death, I really didn't feel that strongly one way or the other about it. Had not real attachment to the character to be honest.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (May 10, 2007)

Damn! I'm so super curious now! Haven't read first issue yet, I'm dieing to know what happened!


----------



## ComputerFriendly (May 10, 2007)

It started off better than I thought it would, but I'm a little mad they killed off a character that had a lot of potential. I also wonder what they are doing with Jason? Are they trying to make him a nice guy again or something?


----------



## Coaxmetal (May 11, 2007)

I am in full suport of DC doing weekly issue series involving that can involve a large chuck of there current roster of heroes. The whole concept just fits with the style and feel of DC. It's alot easier for individuals to find ways to team up and work together unlike the marvel universe that is fractured into registered, unregistered, or space (annihiliation stuff). DC seems to work best when they have something big deal with alot of people involved. I have high hopes for this new series and if the opening scene of the series is any indication of the quality to come, then I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Lal Mirch (May 11, 2007)

ComputerFriendly said:


> It started off better than I thought it would, but I'm a little mad they killed off a character that had a lot of potential. I also wonder what they are doing with Jason? Are they trying to make him a nice guy again or something?



If you haven't already seen it, here is what Dan Didio said about Jason Todd in the newsarama interview:


*Spoiler*: __ 



NRAMA: Just to clarify with Jason Todd ? how does Duela know who Red Hood is? 

DD: You?ll find out that in the missing year, following his role with Nightwing, he became a lot more prominent among parts of the underworld, and the word spread about him. Ultimately, the facts of who he was got out, and he wasn?t protecting that secret as well as he should have. But conversely, one of the things you?ll find out with the Monitors is that they?re not sure who Jason is ? and that will become a part of the story.


----------



## Timur Lane (May 11, 2007)

Spoiler, dont read this if you havent read the first issue of Countdown yet:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Since the multiverse is back and all dont you think this Duela is from another earth??
The Monitor even says something to that extent.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2007)

Timur Lane said:


> Spoiler, dont read this if you havent read the first issue of Countdown yet:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't mind.

I was just far more pissed off that they killed her off, even after a redesign. Freaking DiDiot. . .


----------



## Alia_Atreides (May 11, 2007)

ComputerFriendly said:


> It started off better than I thought it would, but I'm a little mad they killed off a character that had a lot of potential. I also wonder what they are doing with Jason? Are they trying to make him a nice guy again or something?



Hm... I'm not a big Jason Todd fan, but at least he's shown as someone he could have become if he hadn't died. I mean, a Robin that got tired of many of Bruce's habits... It's really hard to live up to Bruce expectations, and the line between what Batman does and crime is hard to accept, sometimes. He makes sense in that way, although I'm still not happy about him getting back to life.


----------



## Rock-Lee (May 12, 2007)

same here rebirth was awesome and interesting at the same time... great mini-series...


----------



## Nexas (May 12, 2007)

Anyone mind explaining to me how Jimmy has found out Dick and Jason's identitys, but not Clark's?


----------



## Chatulio (May 12, 2007)

If you mean James Gordan it could be because he hasn't known him as long.

Btw is Countdown right after 52? Or does this take place after OYL?


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2007)

This is supposed to be running with DC timeline in the present.


----------



## Chatulio (May 14, 2007)

So this takes place after OYL ok then it was making no sense if this was after 52 since Duela had been the trigger ad she was there with the TT last issue.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 16, 2007)

well its the same time line as the current DCU timeline...
2 had Bats and Karate Kid fighting like in JLA 8 I think...

and how the hell did Olsen knew Dicks ID????


----------



## Chatulio (May 17, 2007)

Ok is it just me or is this JLA/JSA crossover anexcuse to bring back Conner?


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2007)

I think they may be.  You never know who it can be though.  Countdown this week was a little interesting, but it wasn't awesome to  me.  I'll still keep reading it though.


----------



## Lal Mirch (May 18, 2007)

^I had the same opinion about Countdown. It's been pretty interesting so far, but not great. I didn't appreciate the word for word re-use of the batman scene from the JLA/JSA arc.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2007)

I'm just ticked they killed off Duela.


----------



## Chatulio (May 18, 2007)

Cbg out of curiosity How big is your list of writers who must die for killing/ruining a character?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Cbg out of curiosity How big is your list of writers who must die for killing/ruining a character?



-Adam Beechen
-Eddie Berganza
-Dan DiDio
-Peter Tomasi

Are the main ones.

Other lesser ones are:

-the 52 Team
-Brian Bendis
-the Countdown team
-Joe Quesada


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2007)

^The fanboyism is strong with this one.


----------



## Cindy (May 20, 2007)

Crap, man. I LIKED Duela a lot.

I guess that means she had to die.

Also, while I'm excited about the creative lineup for Teen Titans (McKeever, Garza, and Green!) I HATE that Raven's not on the team anymore. They just brought her back. Sure, she's got a mini coming out (very slowly at that) but I don't want her to go to limbo, or worse, the Doom Patrol.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 20, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> ^The fanboyism is strong with this one.



Damn right.



bjorkubus said:


> Crap, man. I LIKED Duela a lot.
> 
> I guess that means she had to die.



A recent redesign, and she bites it?

For pity's sake.



> Also, while I'm excited about the creative lineup for Teen Titans (McKeever, Garza, and Green!) I HATE that Raven's not on the team anymore. They just brought her back. Sure, she's got a mini coming out (very slowly at that) but I don't want her to go to limbo, or worse, the Doom Patrol.



I'm just thankful that Beechen is no longer on Teen Titans.

As for Raven, her mini-series is written by creator Marv Wolfman himself. Art, the former Batgirl artist Damion Scott.


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2007)

What's the concensus on "The Lightning Saga"?  I like the JSA chapters a lot, since I'm a huge fan of Geoff Johns.  The JLA chapters are a little rocky, but the strength of JSA keeps me going.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 20, 2007)

Interesting, so far.

Bonus to whoever thought up to link Dream Girl's powers to the Dreaming.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (May 20, 2007)

This is not on topic, but I guess it may be of interest... 

There's an official picture of the new Joker in the upcoming Dark Knight movie.

Wanna check?



I'm posting it in a thread in Konoha Theater, where people can discuss. All credit here goes to the site Yokai's Treasure and .

  Nice, Kakashi!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 20, 2007)

. . .

Sigh. . .


----------



## Cindy (May 20, 2007)

While I liked Damion Scott's work in Batgirl, I can't say I'm too fond of his more recent style. There was a  of the Raven series (one panel) in a DC Nation Column. It looked a bit too cartoony for my taste. But hey, it's Raven. Raven written by Marv Wolfman. Auto-pull.

Last I heard Scott was still pencilling issue 2 and Wolfman was still writing issue 4. But that was months ago.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2007)

bjorkubus said:


> While I liked Damion Scott's work in Batgirl, I can't say I'm too fond of his more recent style. There was a  of the Raven series (one panel) in a DC Nation Column. It looked a bit too cartoony for my taste. But hey, it's Raven. Raven written by Marv Wolfman. Auto-pull.
> 
> Last I heard Scott was still pencilling issue 2 and Wolfman was still writing issue 4. But that was months ago.



Sigh. . .

Well, at least it's better than his work on Robin. Sure, I can understand that the artist wanted to take a new direction, but few liked the result.


----------



## Agmaster (May 21, 2007)

I'm not really into Raven by herself.  She needs the balance of Beast Boy or some innocent to make her something besides ridiculous (ly depressing, but it goes so far that I can't even try top empathize or be interested in her alone).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> I'm not really into Raven by herself.  She needs the balance of Beast Boy or some innocent to make her something besides ridiculous (ly depressing, but it goes so far that I can't even try top empathize or be interested in her alone).



Though, not all fans were pleased with Johns intention of the Raven/Beast Boy pairing, including myself.

Yes, some accused it was because of the Teen Titans cartoon, but Johns said that he was intending it since he helmed the Teen Titans series. Again, not all were pleased with the pairing.


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2007)

While I wasn't too fond of the pairing, I think Johns did a solid job with what he did.  Keep in mind I'm a huge Geoff Johns fan.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> While I wasn't too fond of the pairing, I think Johns did a solid job with what he did.  Keep in mind I'm a huge Geoff Johns fan.



Understandable.

If there's anything that most people criticize Johns over, it's his depiction of Kid Flash in Teen Titans for reasons I don't know, save that it's over characterization.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (May 22, 2007)

Comic Book Gai said:


> If there's anything that most people criticize Johns over, it's his depiction of Kid Flash in Teen Titans for reasons I don't know, save that it's over characterization.



Its mainly because people felt it was to much of a change from his portrayal in his own comic (Impulse) and the awesomeness that was Young Justice. Most fans who have a beef with John's over his depiction of Bart are fans of either or both of these two series like me


----------



## Agmaster (May 22, 2007)

Word.  Impulse > Kid Flash.


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2007)

Countdown 49 came out. I thought it was ok, though the Olsen incident did leave me really confused

Thoughts on this issue?


----------



## Coaxmetal (May 24, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> Countdown 49 came out. I thought it was ok, though the Olsen incident did leave me really confused
> 
> Thoughts on this issue?



The Jimmy Olsen thing was very strange. I have a feeling that throughout Countdown that he will have some crazy misadventure, constantly getting into one really dangerous situation after another and the writing will tease us with his death the entire time.

Besides Olsen, I really liked the issue. I'm really jazzed that Black Adam is back and is as crazy bloodlusted as he was during WWIII. He's become my favorite DC character.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 24, 2007)

*reads Robin #161*

. . .

. . .

. . .

*I.

AM.

SO. 

FUCKING.

PISSED.*


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2007)

I agree with you on the JSA/JLA theory.  I think it would be a very interesting dynamic.  As for countdown I did like that Jimmy Olsen/Sliver Age reference.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 5, 2007)

*Action Comics 850*

*Spoiler*: __ 



I dunno, with only 52 universes it isn't kind of retarded to dedicate one of those universes to retconning the fact that Supeman had a mullet ? Seriously, people, c'mon.




In general, I'm a bit done with the Silver Age kick DC has been on for the last few years. Seems like they ruined a few titles and characters (Young Justice, Impulse, Nightwing, Batgirl, Cyborg/Teen Titans, etc.) to return things back to resembling the way certain writers remembered the universe from when they were tots and streamline continuity, but it's all been a crap shoot. Not that this has a lot to do with the quality of the writing, but it does hinder my enjoyment and took a way/made me drop a few books.

Out of curiosity, how many books did people pick up OYL and how many are they still reading regularly now ?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2007)

I've kept up with what I can with regards to OYL, but the JSA reboot, the JLA reboot, and the Teen Titans I've kept up with.

But the Adam Beechen's recent Teen Titans issue was ridiculously disappointing, if not crap, biased aside even.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 5, 2007)

Ah, yes, Teen Titans, the personification of the phrase "You can't go back", as we were witness to Johns' attempt at emulating Wolfman's works in the eighty. I've actually just finished reading the archive edition of New Teen Titans, volume one and I can honestly say that it isn't very impressive. In fact, what Johns has been putting out isn't better or worse; however given the timeframe of NTT and the state of comics it's a backhanded compliment. I actually liked the first OYL arc, thought it was finally the kind of edgy, gripping material that Johns had been promising when he regressed the Young Justice remnants, but then we got the whole Deathstroke affair that resulted in a genuine WTF moment. It was a train wreck of continuity. Batgirl, WTF ? Inertia, WTF ? Over a dozen Titans fighting like amateurs, WTF ? Slade has a massive jobber aura, but a good writer, which Johns is, shouldn't have to rely on that. The pacing is really what destroyed this story, which actually could have been Johns' magnum opus on this book.


----------



## Tgjanlee (Jun 7, 2007)

I missed World War 3, and it'd be quite the hassle to go claim it, is it worth it really?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 7, 2007)

Nah. You're not missing much, IMO.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jun 8, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I've kept up with what I can with regards to OYL, but the JSA reboot, the JLA reboot, and the Teen Titans I've kept up with.
> 
> But the Adam Beechen's recent Teen Titans issue was ridiculously disappointing, if not crap, biased aside even.



I can't wait for Mckeever to take over. Unfortunately we have to get through "Amazons Attack" tie-in issues first.


----------



## srobbo180 (Jun 10, 2007)

When did Black Adam get his majic word back?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 10, 2007)

Countdown doesn't follow a linear chronology.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 10, 2007)

srobbo180 said:


> When did Black Adam get his magic word back?



He gains them back in his own mini series thing.


BTW what the hell is going on in Action Comics? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



They lost me in the Last Son Arc were Clark is trapped in the P Zone. And then they jump to the faith/whatever arc


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 11, 2007)

The Phantom Zone saga will be ending soon. Basically, they put in a place-holder saga due to Johns and Donner being busy or something like that. All I know is that it ends this month, so we'll see the finish to it soon enough, which makes me happy.

I have to disagree and say that I've liked a lot of what's going on in DC. I mean, Justice League and Justice Society are having an excellent crossover, Detective Comics is on a TEAR (Seriously, I'd say this is the best-written comic on the market, bar none), Batman w/Morrison is starting to pick up, Flash has gotten so, so much better, Countdown is great, Checkmate is cool, and most of the minor comics are really doing well. I'm feeling it for DC. Yeah, Titans have really fallen down the well (I have no clue _why_ Jericho is doing what he's doing, or why anyone thinks that is an even REMOTELY good idea), and Amazons Attack is nothing really interesting. But every other series seems to pick it up. With the GL special coming up soon, I'm absolutely pumped for what's up next.


----------



## srobbo180 (Jun 11, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> He gains them back in his own mini series thing.



Thanks, what is the series called?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 11, 2007)

It's not out yet, but it'll be called _Black Adam: The Dark Age_, with Peter Tomas at the helm. I don't have an exact date, but I know it's coming up soon.

And I was right on what they changed the word to. Apparently the Mini-Series will explain how he got it changed back.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2007)

You'd think DC staff would have changed it to a less obvious word. . .


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 11, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> You'd think DC staff would have changed it to a less obvious word. . .



Kltpzyxm !

Never think of it.

Anyway, I was a bit/lot disappointed when Mary was passed over for CM3(lol), so it's nice to see her having some relevance, though I hope the story doesn't go down a predictable path which it hasn't so far since I was expecting her to end up Adam's girl Friday.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 12, 2007)

Of course, it's obvious for us. Then again, is Adam a polite person that says "Sorry." when he bumps into people? I mean, he doesn't feel sorry for the deaths of Isis and Osiris: Isis _*herself*_ admitted she was wrong and that Adam was right in his world-view. Plus, it's one of those 'hidden in plain sight' ones. Adam THINKS it's something hidden, but in reality, it isn't. Seriously, if you were Adam, would _you_ think Billy turned the word into "Sorry"?

And the people who say "Just read every word in the dictionary" are just stupid. "Sorry" to anyone who thinks that, but I'd like to think that Adam's too proud for that. Do you really see him sinking to that level?

Ah well. Maybe he does. I dunno. I want to see the BA series to see how exactly it happened.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 12, 2007)

Hat Hair said:


> Kltpzyxm !
> 
> Never think of it.
> 
> Anyway, I was a bit/lot disappointed when Mary was passed over for CM3(lol), so it's nice to see her having some relevance, though I hope the story doesn't go down a predictable path which it hasn't so far since I was expecting her to end up Adam's girl Friday.



I wonder what her new name will be? Black Mary or Black Marvel? Or maybe it will stay the same. I can't wait for her to confront Billy and Fred.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 12, 2007)

It's gonna be some BOWSS level combination of words like Big Billy Black Angus


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jun 12, 2007)

^See, if you meld that name into one word: Bigbillyblackangus, that would have been a perfect new word for Black Adam. He would have never thought of that


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 13, 2007)

Mary is fit 

Well she is now, bit of a shame tho, i liked Black Adam


----------



## Parallax (Jun 13, 2007)

Countdown #46 is out and I'm liking the way things are shaping out.  What is your take on the series so far?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 13, 2007)

So far, I've been bored since issue #1.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 13, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> I wonder what her new name will be? Black Mary or Black Marvel? Or maybe it will stay the same. I can't wait for her to confront Billy and Fred.



The only problem with Black Mary is that there's already a Black Alice and, sure, it's not the same thing and I wouldn't be surprised if we did end up with Black Mary, but I also wouldn't mind if she remained Mary Marvel. I think I'd prefer it even if she does go down some darker path.



Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> Countdown #46 is out and I'm liking the way things are shaping out.  What is your take on the series so far?



Given how many issues this is going to wind up being I can't really say just yet, but it certainly lacks the hook of 52.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 14, 2007)

Anyone know if they are going to be publishing 52 in TPB format?

I would like to read it just for the Black Adam bits, but I can't be bothered trying to download it all using my crappy connection.

Also- would it be advisable to start reading Countdown, inspite of never having read 52 (but having followed some of the post IC DC titles)


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Anyone know if they are going to be publishing 52 in TPB format?
> 
> I would like to read it just for the Black Adam bits, but I can't be bothered trying to download it all using my crappy connection.
> 
> Also- would it be advisable to start reading Countdown, inspite of never having read 52 (but having followed some of the post IC DC titles)



52 is indeed being published in TPB format.  Vol.1 has already been released and collects the first 12 issues.  As for Countdown...that's really up to you.  The setup is still in progress and some have liked it while others haven't.  It's up to you to check it out if you want.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 14, 2007)

So I won't be missing too many connections between 52 and Countdown should I start reading?

Hmm.. I'll probably pick up the few which have already been released and start from there


----------



## Ausar (Jun 18, 2007)

^There's DC's fall(September) solicitations...

Well, it looks like for this fall, DC is going to be bringing out some really good stuff!

I'm definitely looking forward to Countdown(Jason Todd vs. Owlman!?), Countdown To Mystery(Dr. Fate is back!) and Countdown Presents The Search For Ray Palmer: Wildstorm #1(Challengers From Beyond visit WSU!) and Teen Titans #51(Titans Of Tomorrow storyline getting a sequel!? Well, alright)

Needless to say, I'm pretty excited, mainly over the Challengers From Beyond stuff...I'm a big fan of parallel universes, alternate timelines, etc.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Crisis with Wildstorm?

Oh boy.

I want Midnighter vs. Deathstroke.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 20, 2007)

Fuck DC           .


----------



## Cindy (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh, DC. Why? WHY? This is.. JUST NOT RIGHT. *cries*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2007)

DiDiot: "Uh oh, sales aren't good. Reception isn't either."

Writer: "What do we do to help rectify this?"

DiDiot: "The same as usual -- an unlikely radical turn for the character or kill them off."

Writer: ". . . Has that even worked?"

DiDiot: "Sure! Leslie Thompkins, Spoiler, Cassandra Cain, Joker's Daughter. . . what's one more? It'll increase fan reception at least!"

Writer: ". . . But -- "

DiDiot: "Now, we'll go with the usual. Heads, killed off. Tails, radical new direction unlikely for the character. Ooo, it's heads! So kill the character off!"


----------



## Cindy (Jun 20, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if that's how it was done.

I guess fan reception of any kind is good for enough them. Even if the fans wish to gut you alive and leave you to the vultures.

Excuse me while I go sob in a corner and reread old Young Justice issues.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm guessing you are all refering to the return of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Wally?




Or is it something else?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'm talking about the death of Bart, my favorite speedster


----------



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Death of Bart, return of Wally.




Gee, what next, DC? Are you going to throw Raven back into limbo?

Oh, wait...


----------



## Gunners (Jun 21, 2007)

Damm I am pretty pissed.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I started to like Bart as the Flash funny as it may sound, since I am somewhat new to comics I guess and it was a fresh start, to have him completly owned like that wasn't really nice, I hope Wally avenges that in some shape or form


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2007)

I freaking hate DiDio.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2007)

Meh, I couldn't care less.  Bart was lame from the start.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2007)

As Flash? Pretty much.

As Kid Flash? Heck no.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 21, 2007)

Meh I don't care what they do, they better bring him back. To be honest he had potential with the Flash series but they ended it way to fast. It would be better if they did something and went through with it rather than cave into pressure.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Bart > Wally.  But status quo > change apparently.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2007)

^pretty much.  Fanboys very much hate change.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 23, 2007)

Bart was cool as Impulse, and so-so as Kid Flash. he was growing into the Flash role and I remember Wally's first few issues headlining weren't much better than Barts.

I'm kinda pissed at this month as far as Flash goes. We got Wally back and it looks like Barry's in a lightning rod in Legion so he'll show up sometime soon. But Bart fans just get to see him go out in a less then spectacular was as far as Flashes go( Barry saved the multiverse, and Wally dragged Superboy Prime into the speedforce) Bart got dogpiled by rogues. =/


----------



## Ausar (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm not really much of a Flash fan but, what they did to the newest one(Bart) was pretty bad...Why make him older and take him out of the titans, just to kill him off after a 13-issue run?...What a waste...

Still, I'm more worried about what they're about to do to Kyle Rayner...

According to a Sinestro Corps promo pic:

Link removed

It seems that they're planning on doing the whole parallax thing over again, except w/ Kyle this time...

As if that wasn't enough, look at September's cover for Countdown Presents The Search For Ray Palmer:



A return to the ring and the crab-mask...No more Ion powers it seems...


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 27, 2007)

DC seems to be sucking lately...

only Paul Dinni's Detective Comics is good...imo...


----------



## Parallax (Jun 27, 2007)

What about JSA or Green Lantern or All Star Superman?  Those are some really awesome series coming out.  And let's not forget the Vertigo and Wildstorm lines from DC.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 27, 2007)

So I read Sinestro Corps. . .

I can't believe they brought him back. . .

Well, just one more reason to hate DiDiot.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 27, 2007)

^I for one loved Sinestro Corps, damn this summer is gonna be badass.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 27, 2007)

Sinestro corps was cool. But i thought that Kyles powers were part of him not just a green version of parallax


----------



## Cindy (Jun 27, 2007)

Just saw the beginning of Waid's run of All Flash on scans_daily.

Oh my God.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kick that little prick's ass, Wally. Kick. His. Ass.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 28, 2007)

Dwayne McDuffie's JLA run is going to start soon. I'm excited, the dude is a beast. Writing two big team books at the same time. This is going to be an awesome run.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 28, 2007)

Legion of Superheroes is moving soooo slowly.................


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 28, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Dwayne McDuffie's JLA run is going to start soon. I'm excited, the dude is a beast. Writing two big team books at the same time. This is going to be an awesome run.



To point out, he was also the one who unfortunately wrote Surfer jobbing to the armlock.


----------



## Cindy (Jun 28, 2007)

Teen Titans really, really sucked this week. Even for my already low standards due to Beechen. I wonder if I can return it.

I enjoyed Teen Titans Go!, though.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 28, 2007)

Comic Book Guy: the Eeore of the Comics Book Section. 

I don't often agree with IGN completely, but they are completely right on the Sinestro Corps: It's the Book of the Friggin' year. It moves fast, has great implications for the future, and the cliffhanger is easily the best of the year.

I'm really mixed right now on DC's direction. Countdown isn't carrying the same momentum that 52 did at the same time. It has some interesting things, but it just hasn't capitalized on its the fact that it isn't restricted like 52 was to a gimmick. Amazons Attack is so beyond stupid I'm afraid to actually read it any more issues lest I develop a brain tumor (This is why you don't take the least interesting of the friggin' Big 3 and base an entire crossover around her). LoSH is moving slow, while Supergirl has explained the weirdness of her return with even more weirdness. 

But I've liked the Flash (Seeing what is going on in Countdown, it's going to be really interesting), the "Camelot Falls" storyline is FINALLY getting interesting, Action Comics is going to finish up, Batman is pretty good while Detective Comics is probably the most consistently intelligent and interesting comic book being written right now. And that's not even including the Green Lantern Corps stuff, which looks like it could be Geoff John's Opus. The JSA/JLA arc was pretty good, though with an odd payoff, but I think they are also good enough to get a mention here. Along with small books like Blue Beetle, Checkmate (Which is helping out the struggling Outsiders), and Catwoman really doing excellent work, I think that while DC has some crap coming out, there's a lot of good out there.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 28, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> Bart > Wally.  But status quo > change apparently.



To be fair, status quo > bad stories + character assassination. DC really dropped the ball with Impulse. First, I think Geoff Johns is at fault for not having the foresight to develop Impulse beyond simply wanting him to be Kid Flash and have an inferiority complex to shore up an inane "kids versus adults" vibe similar to what happened in Wolfman's work and that had been dealt with in Young Justice. While I was initially excited to read the latest Teen Titans series, I was not happy with how devolved the characters were because, quite frankly, to really enjoy Teen Titans you have to forget Young Justice existed and that just didn't click with me.

Now, while Impulse's feelings of inadequacy in meeting the high standards of the Flash legacy could be considered a natural progression of his character, the Kid Flash incarnation of the character was rather dry and defined by plot as if he were a puzzle piece that had to "fit". There was really nothing notable about Kid Flash save for the fact that he was Kid Flash and that he became the Flash and, to be honest, I think that latter is the one of the stronger reasons for the former happening. And his ability to actually remember what he speed reads; this was a ability that really could have been used to set him apart from the other Flashes when DC did make the decision to push Bart as The Flash. Wally, in some ways, was an extension of Barry, but the same really couldn't be said of Bart (remember his temporal duplicates ?) who was developing his own abilities outside of Barry's Flash Facts and whose unique chronological nature could have, again, made for some great, independent story-telling and helped to define the Flash as Bart Allen rather than the reverse.

Basically, the idea wasn't a bad one, in theory, but it was executed really poorly.



mystictrunks said:


> Dwayne McDuffie's JLA run is going to start soon. I'm excited, the dude is a beast. Writing two big team books at the same time. This is going to be an awesome run.



Although so far his Fantastic Four has been a bit of a misstep, the fact that he had such an involvement in JLU probably gives him enough cred for people to pick up JLA, though I'm a bit disappointed that Meltzer is bailing so early after essentially renovating the title with a bunch of B and C listers (and to me this was a good thing, by the way). At the same time, I wouldn't care for Duffie revamping the League into the expansive organization that it was in JLU.



radishbak said:


> Legion of Superheroes is moving soooo slowly.................



Enjoy it while it lasts...


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 29, 2007)

Sinestro Corps was very good, bit of an impossible team for any Team in DC to handle. (Superboy Prime, Cyborg superman with 8 GL rings, Sinestro himself, anti monitor and Kyle Parallax).

JLA would have to jobber like mad in order to beat them.


Oh McDuffie isn't a good thing. What next? Parrallax in an arm bar by Wildcat?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 29, 2007)

McDuddie is always entertaining, and that's what I read comics for. Meltzer is kind of a bore half the time and he never really finishes anything.

Everyone should go read all the Milestone comics he wrote way back when. They're probably really cheap now since the comic book industry had a heart attack way back then.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 29, 2007)

You find arm bars entertaining? 

Personally i found the whole of that Arc a bit bording, he got to use Surfer, Stardust AND Galactus and did nothing :|


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 29, 2007)

To be honest I've never really been that into F4,it's always been kind of boring personally.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 29, 2007)

Justice And Rule said:


> Comic Book Guy: the Eeore of the Comics Book Section.



Actually, he's my favourite Winnie the Pooh character.

I wonder whether it's the same Anti-Monitor from COIE, or a entirely new incarnation altogether.

*crosses fingers from Earth-2 Superman to return and layeth the smacketh downeth on Anti-Monitor again*


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm looking for an explanation on why Superboy prime woutl team up with the Anti-Monitor. The dude is the reason his whole life got ruined. He nearly died fighting the guy in the last pages of COIE.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 30, 2007)

wondering that meself...
the fuck is he doing with the one who started it all?
then again, SBP might have been promised something like to return to his own Earth or something like that, he has gone quite bad in the head...

still, Sinestro Corps. was fucking cool!



Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> What about JSA or Green Lantern or All Star Superman?  Those are some really awesome series coming out.  And let's not forget the Vertigo and Wildstorm lines from DC.


well yeah, those too...
GL Corps. is also good, imo...


the All Flash preview rocked! so Im expecting the actual thing to rock more!
I hope Wally beats the living daylights out of that punkshit Inertia and the other rogues involved!
and Karl Kerschl's art is really fantastic! I hope hes going to be the permanent artist...


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone interested in the new Booster Gold series ?


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jul 1, 2007)

^Yes, It's one of my most anticipated new series. Although I wish they would bring back a "Formerly Known as the Justice league"-esque title. Sadly a couple of those key characters are no longer with us.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 1, 2007)

MiraLo said:


> ^Yes, It's one of my most anticipated new series. Although I wish they would bring back a "Formerly Known as the Justice league"-esque title. Sadly a couple of those key characters are no longer with us.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Well the series revolves around Time Travel and the writer is a fan of that League so anythings possible


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 1, 2007)

Blue beetle is still going strong though i don't know  who the witch girl is


----------



## Parallax (Jul 3, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Anyone interested in the new Booster Gold series ?



Hell yeah, I can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 4, 2007)

DC Editorial's essential ingredient for what would seem to be a good story: death, death, and death.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 4, 2007)

To be honest I couldn't give a shit about Booster gold. I hope they bring Bart Allen back though, I was beggining to like him as the Flash and then they killed him. To me the whole story line was wastefull.

Bart aging was bad for The teen titan comics but I didn't care so much, the fact that they killed him makes the whole thing seem a little pointless.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2007)

Action Comics Annual #11?

You mean I have to wait almost one year for a story to finish?

That's just piss poor.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jul 8, 2007)

Started reading Young Justice for the first time, starting from the very beginning, and aiming to complete the series.

<3

If only the Teen Titans had stayed like this, but slightly more mature.

I guess in a sense the new team is kinda returning back to its "The Titans are a family" roots now.. sorta.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 8, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Started reading Young Justice for the first time, starting from the very beginning, and aiming to complete the series.
> 
> <3
> 
> ...



Ooo Yong Justice. Would you happent o be able to upload it at any time ?


----------



## Deviate (Jul 8, 2007)

I just read the newest issue of countdown.


*Spoiler*: __ 



When did the newest Flash die? He hasn't even been the Flash for a year yet. Who did it and how?


----------



## Green Lantern (Jul 9, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Ooo Yong Justice. Would you happent o be able to upload it at any time ?



-> go to the Young Justice section- they pretty much have the whole lot there.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 9, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Started reading Young Justice for the first time, starting from the very beginning, and aiming to complete the series.
> 
> <3
> 
> ...



Young Justice = Win, win, and more win. Man, I miss it. I suddenly have the urge to go back and read some of it again 

On a separate note, I've been pretty out of the comic scene for quite some time now (probably been about a year). I've been keeping up with major stuff and of course Flash  but for the most part I've been out of the loop. Anyways, what has been good in DC that I should check out? Gotta catch up on a lot of stuff, but just want to make sure I don't miss anything I shouldn't.


----------



## Ausar (Jul 16, 2007)

Anyone check out the October DC solicitations? 



There's so much good stuff coming out in October that its crazy! lol

I don't know where to start but I'm looking forward to Countdown(and its minis), Supergirl, Green Lantern, JLA, JSA and the Tales Of Sinestro Corps Specials.

I understand alot of people aren't happy with DC right now, because of all of the bad things that they've been doing; ala Dead Flash, killing off the New Gods, etc.

Though I have to say things are really getting interesting in the DCU now, since the multiverse has come back...Its really exciting to me! All of those elseworlds, and other one shot-stories are now interacting w/ the DCU, I think  
that is really cool!

I'm sure that everyone can find something that they like in DC now! 

Sorry for all the DC hype, but after reading these solicitations I got really excited...So what does everyone else think of October's titles?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jul 16, 2007)

"THE FLASH #233
Written by Mark Waid..."

w00t! Looks like Waid is sticking with the Flash for awhile longer. First the All-Flash special and now the series.

Mark Waid + The Flash = ultimate win 

I really hope this isn't just a temp thing...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 17, 2007)

Well... I've been hearing nothing but good reviews for the Green Lantern novels so can anyone recommend me the best of them?

EDIT:
I just finished reading Batman: Year One, and I must say it was very well done, story was easier to understand than the Dark Night Returns.
But really, Batman wasn't much in it at all, only chpter 3, it should've been called Jim Gordan: Year One. xD lol
I was hoping for some major villains but none except for Catwoman. But a little Joker mention.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2007)

Green Lantern: Rebirth is good, as is Emerald Dawn.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 27, 2007)

Teen Titans #49 was crap. Writing, of course. But art? I could barely stomach some of the facial expressions.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jul 27, 2007)

Things should start to pick up soon...

Legion of Superheroes anyone?

Still... not... going... anywhere... I mean seriously.... Somebody do something


----------



## Cindy (Jul 29, 2007)

I only saw two panels from TT 49 on scans_daily.

It hurt my eyes.

WHYYYY.

Oh, and New Teen Titans East? Ugh. WHERE IS RAVEN?


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jul 30, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Teen Titans #49 was crap. Writing, of course. But art? I could barely stomach some of the facial expressions.




Ugh, that last panel with Kid Devil was just bad. Hopefully Mckeever can rescue this title from falling even lower.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 2, 2007)

gotta admit, that last bit in Countdown with lesboQuestion was cool...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 7, 2007)

I want more Cassandra Cain.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not so sure that it's a bad lineup as it is an utterly _baffling_ one.

I think what's going on is that Cyborg is trying to take in more... 'troubled' youths. Hawk, Power Boy, and Vulcan can definitely qualify for this, considering Hawk has an authority problem, Power Boy borders on a dangerously obsessive stalker, and Vulcan is probably going to be out for Miss Martian. So I can see how "Teacher of the Titans", after seeing the Titans East debacle (Where former members were 'taken advantage' of), it would be smart to hedge your bets and talk to those who might be bordering on enemies to the Titans and keep them on the better side of things.

Personally, though, I have to say I'd like a few more people on the lineup. Having two Titans teams is very smart (there is definitely enough room for them), but this lineup is small and could use some work. Mas y Menos would have been a GREAT edition (Those two _need_ to be included at some time), along with Zatara (Who is an interesting character), Talon (Who SHOULD get some backstory), Offspring (You KNOW you want him), Molecule (I want more on this guy...) and Flamebird. Seriously, they need to use and abuse all these characters they made up during the OYL Break.

And where the heck did you get that sign, Hat Hair. I want one. I want one of Guy Gardner.


----------



## Hat Hair (Aug 7, 2007)

Justice And Rule said:


> And where the heck did you get that sign, Hat Hair. I want one. I want one of Guy Gardner.



From another messageboard, they've made quite a few banners for Sinestro War. There's lots to choose from.

here


----------



## Hat Hair (Aug 8, 2007)

bjorkubus said:


> I only saw two panels from TT 49 on scans_daily.
> 
> It hurt my eyes.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Titans East has a horrible line-up. I mean, Son of Vulcan ? Powerboy ? Admittedly the latter is a character I could see Winnick putting to use, especially if his violence towards Supergirl ends up being some type of over-compensation for his latent homosexuality. Furthermore, if Geoff Johns couldn't figure out anything to do with Cyborg I have doubts that Winnick will either.

Lagoon Boy is fucking awesome, though. Anything that reminds of Young Justice = win.

And speaking of Teen Titans...


*Year One -- Ah, yeeeeeaaaah*


----------



## Cindy (Aug 8, 2007)

I LOVE that Year One cover. Wally looks so huggable.. so does Garth, in a fish-out-of-water kind of way,


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2007)

Green Lantern #22 is out!!  Thoughts?


----------



## The Rook (Aug 9, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> Green Lantern #22 is out!!  Thoughts?


It hasn't been posted in 0day....


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2007)

^oh, I bought it so I didnt need to dl it.


----------



## The Rook (Aug 9, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> ^oh, I bought it so I didnt need to dl it.


Don't supposed you'd be willing to scan it.....

I can wait for it, though; from what I've heard it's a really great issue.  I have to ask though, is that one guy they were referring to in the last issue of Corps the one guy who killed Superman in the old Moore script?

Kind of weird you want to discuss the issue here when we have a specific thread for it.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 9, 2007)

just got Countdown 38, and uhm, Olsen looks like cow manure, and the name oh the name, Mr. Action? lol, that kinda reminds me of laundry detergent.
and I hate to say this but, Montoya looked kinda cool.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 9, 2007)

Montoya's characterization is interesting.

But the pacing of Countdown. . . reading the different story threads is just nauseating.


----------



## Ausar (Aug 10, 2007)

^I have to disagree, I think the story pacing is very fluid, how they are all beginning to weave in and out of one another...

Anyways, #38 was another great issue for my second favorite series right now, first being Green Lantern. lol

Also, I'm really interested in seeing who this "New-God" killer might be...Not even the Monitors know who he is...

One other thing that really hit me this week, the guy who does the History Of The Multiverse back-ups, Dan Jurgens...His "old-school comic" type of artwork is really cool IMO and I wouldn't mind seeing him do a few issues of Countdown.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 10, 2007)

He did some issues of 52 and is gonna do the new Booster Gold series if you want more of Jurgens

Off-Topic: It's nice to see someone is a fan of Heaven's Feel


----------



## Ausar (Aug 12, 2007)

Parallax said:


> He did some issues of 52 and is gonna do the new Booster Gold series if you want more of Jurgens
> 
> Off-Topic: It's nice to see someone is a fan of Heaven's Feel




Off -Topic: Well actually I've only seen the FSN anime, but I know of Heaven's Feel too! lol

I definitely wanna try that and UBW one of these days.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 13, 2007)

.. While I'm thankful Teen Titans Go! isn't being cancelled, the new comic, Tiny Titans... is interesting.. and.. weird.


----------



## Pentagramma (Aug 17, 2007)

*What?!*

Hey Guys!
I think I rather like Countdown (DC is earning some plus points again..although I still haven?t forgiven them for Ted Kord...LONG LIVE THE BLUE BEETLE...the second).


I discovered that the Pied Piper is a cool character and I really grew fond of him.
And I love when he was shackled together with the Trickster and both try to run from basically anything

I loved the puppet show. Although I still wonder WHY Trickster has kept puppets of Flash and him with him...


And the observers (Bob and his fellows, or what they are called) remind me of WOW?s Dranei...kinda


While I was trying to refresh my knowledge on the Flash?s rogues I read the trickster?s profile on wikipedia. The following quote made me go WHAT?!???

" Countdown
James appeared in Countdown #51, where he arrived at fellow Rogue Heat Wave's apartment. Heat Wave reprimanded James on the fact that he was once helping the Flash, but it appears that the brainwashing done to him has been completely undone. Unbeknownest to the two, as they were discussing the future of the Rogues, one of the Pied Piper's rats had been spying on the two.[1] Pied Piper would later rejoin the Rogues as well and form a turbulent friendship with Jesse. This friendship is complicated by an apparent past gay relationship that the two have shared. After several Rogues murder Bart Allen in Flash: The Fastest Man Alive #13, the two are on the run from heroes and villains alike.
"


Notice the part: " apparent past gay relationship" 
Either I totally missed something..or I don?t know.
I recall reading somewhere that Trickster is rather homophobic than gay.
I do know that Piper is openly gay...but ...um... 
Trickster and Piper, sitting in a tree k-i-s-s-i-n-g???

My brain feels very confused right now.
They weren?t really a couple...were they? I?m not good at reading subtext or what...



(Just to let you know, i?m not a homophobe, my motto is "live and let live." it is not of my concern of with whom who-ever falls in love and it doesn?t bother me in the least)

I just want to know if I missed this relationship..or what the guy writing this was thinking.

please answer me


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 17, 2007)

Read Booster Bold #1. Good issue.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Aug 17, 2007)

Yep, Booster Gold #1 was the best issue I've read in a good long while. Geoff Johns should be locked up in a room and forced to write every DC title.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Aug 17, 2007)

My favourite part of Booster Gold #1 was Rip's chalkboard and its jab at Countdown.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 17, 2007)

Rip's Chalkboard for those who haven't seen it yet:



Hm. "Dar____d R.I.P." certainly looks like *Darkseid*, and goes along with the Death of the New Gods thing.

"Thom Kallor = Traveller?" is a reference to Starman and his multiversal hijinks.

"Beware the Red Lanterns" is a reference to the Green Lantern Corps, which probably means these are going to be the new Star Sapphires, or a result of them harvesting ALL emotions.

"Who is Dr 13????" is a reference to the little side-story in the _Tales of the Unexplained_. Could be interesting...

Any other guesses?


----------



## Booster Beetle (Aug 18, 2007)

Could the 'Red Lanterns' have something to do with the Darkstars, maybe?

Also, the 'real' King could refer to what's currently going on in Aquaman, or may be a reference to Checkmate and their system of Kings and Queens. There was a spoiler cover released a while back that may hint at the 'real' King.

Course for all I know it could refer to King Faraday.

Well, I'm not a trivia buff, so I'll comment on the obvious ones. Three of the dates are obviously references to the various 'Crises' in the DCU. 1985 'Crisis on Infinite Earths,' 2006 'Infinite Crisis' and 2008 'Final Crisis.' 

1939, while not the first appearance of Superman, was the year his series was launched and 1870...not sure on that. Any of DCs titles take place in that time period?


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 18, 2007)

I chuckled when it came for Booster to get the certificate


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2007)

MiraLo said:


> Yep, Booster Gold #1 was the best issue I've read in a good long while. Geoff Johns should be locked up in a room and forced to write every DC title.



Now, I wouldn't go that far.



Justice And Rule said:


> Rip's Chalkboard for those who haven't seen it yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Red Lanterns = Anger side of the emotional spectrum?

I'd equate blue with sorrow, and pink with love.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Aug 18, 2007)

So, Ronnie Raymond is back as Firestorm? He's shown in the Final Crisis panel, in   the preview section. 

I loved it when Rip took a jab at the Superboy Prime punch. Completely ridiculous!


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 18, 2007)

I still don't understand how Will Power is an emotion...


----------



## Parallax (Aug 19, 2007)

^It's not supposed to be, at least I don't think it's used that way for the GL's.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 19, 2007)

willpower isnt emotion lol. the Smurfs have done away with emotion a long time ago, so logically, the powers they bequeathed unto their heralds would be something not tied to it. thats why only people who possess extraordinary amounts of will power are fit to be Green Lantern's.
Hal comments the Guardians _fear_ emotion.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 19, 2007)

So the Guardians are like...the Jedi?

This is full of phail >.>


----------



## Parallax (Aug 20, 2007)

No.  Jedi aren't made of fail.  The Guardians sure are though...


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 20, 2007)

Hal isnt made of phail 
and the Guardians are below phail... except maybe Ganthet(sp?) and that female Guardian. those 2 are all right.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 20, 2007)

One would figure the Guardians would learn from their predecessors. Ganthlet did.


----------



## Super Star (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah they did.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Aug 21, 2007)

MiraLo said:


> I loved it when Rip took a jab at the Superboy Prime punch. Completely ridiculous!



What did he say or do?


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 21, 2007)

Judging by the concepts, I'd say anything refering to that event would be funny. Hell just saying "Superboy Prime changed D.C. continunity by punching it" is a joke.


----------



## Green Lantern (Aug 23, 2007)

Poor poor Mary Marvel.

I've got a theory about whats going on- IMO the "Black Adam" who gave MM her powers is most likely Eclipso pretending to be BA, which is the big secret of the Black Adam mini series (BA dies or something similar occurs, which leads into the Final crisis)

And the reason why Palmer is so important is partially cause he is needed to stop Eclipso (whom is still posessing his ex-wife right?)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Mary Marvel needs a good beatdown for her arrogance.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Aug 23, 2007)

Ugh, Countdown continues to have the subtly of a sledgehammer. Rather than having Mary 'seduced' by the darkside they'd rather have her rapidly degenerate into a brat. Fun.


----------



## Ausar (Aug 24, 2007)

@radishbak-nice theory, it would explain how Ecplipso is influencing her after she
received the Black Adam & Isis powers...About Ecplipso and Jean Loring-she isn't in control of her anymore, she has returned to Earth to find a new human host(as of Blue Beetle #16, where she fought Blue and Traci 13 over the body of an innocent newborn)

I really enjoyed CD#36, Mary and Zee are a couple of my favorite characters besides Ion and Dr. Fate...So seeing these two actually go at it was pretty interesting...

The Karate Kid part was also good, and the Challengers From Beyond were o.k. this issue...

Jimmy Olsen wasn't much here and Piper/Trickster had a a good development...

Overall-solid issue, also a really nice cover! lol


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 24, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Mary Marvel needs a good beatdown for her arrogance.



Yeah...she is so fucking asking for it...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The "it" would be raep of course...


----------



## Parallax (Aug 24, 2007)

^Going a bit far no?


----------



## Cindy (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh, how I loved this month's Blue Beetle. Why did I take it off my pull list?

Oh, right. I had to pay stuff off.

Eddie and Jaime are awesome. I'm actually eager for Teen Titans #50, which is weird because I rarely get hyped up about TT when Raven's not involved.


----------



## Green Lantern (Aug 25, 2007)

CD 36 was interesting in that I have never really seen Zatana do anything bar her backward speaking thingy to do things, whereas in this issue we got to see her summon a genie. (Also- the fact that she has a house full of funky artifacts, and magical slaves is news to me)

What is disappointing is that she gets taken out by a bookshelf, thus highlighting the weakness of magicians to speedblitzing.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 25, 2007)

Dr. Fate wouldnt get speedblitzed


----------



## Green Lantern (Aug 25, 2007)

Or would he?


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 26, 2007)

not by Mary Marvel he wont 
no siree bob...


TT #50 preview, along with the crazy psycho bitches of Amazons Attack and Batman Annual


----------



## Green Lantern (Aug 26, 2007)

TEEN TITANS <3


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 27, 2007)

Supergirl... ugh.
well at least Mckreever wont follow up on the Wondergirl and Robin thing....


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 27, 2007)

Parallax said:


> ^Going a bit far no?



With a name like Parallax your fear of raep is unfounded. Also it is without lulz.

It would be awkward for Robin and Wonder Girl to go any further, when apperently Conner is coming back like Spock... possibly for a rematch with SBP (and he gets his ass handed to him again).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 27, 2007)

Once there are enough Countdown issues, someone is going to have to start "The Horrible Art of Countdown".


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, at least the covers are good. JG Jones does the cover this week, and it looks really good.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 29, 2007)

Quite disappointed with Raven's reason for leaving the team in TT 50. Otherwise, it was a pleasant read through. I really like how Randy Green draws Tim and Bart.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 29, 2007)

TT 50

*Spoiler*: __ 



Raven is going to high School? And I thought there wouldnt be any RobinXWondergirl?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 30, 2007)

You thought wrong!

And what's the deal with Donner taking so long on AC?


----------



## Cindy (Aug 30, 2007)

Superboy Prime said:


> TT 50
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _TT 50_ 



I'm sure if the other Titans can handle High School and Teen Titan stuff, Raven should, too. It just seems like a half-assed excuse to shove her out of the book and bring Supergirl in.

I vote for a Raven spin off, since that Mini series is taking forever. O:


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 30, 2007)

Parallax said:


> You thought wrong!
> 
> And what's the deal with Donner taking so long on AC?




Donner is still on Action Comics huh? hmmm...


bjorkubus said:


> *Spoiler*: _TT 50_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Well yeah but like you said, its a half-assed excuse.

Anyway, they should have brought in Batgirl instead of Supergirl, heck they could make an arc out of it. Though they've already got Rose... and I like her too.




Amazons Attack finale

*Spoiler*: __ 



heh so it was all some big test, but er from Granny Goodness?


----------



## Cindy (Aug 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Amazons Attack_ 



My reaction: what the hell!?

I didn't spend a dime on Amazons Attack, but I did kind of sorta (but not really) follow the story. 





*Spoiler*: _TT 50_ 



Batgirl would have been a good addition, too. She's fixed now, right? They treated her like total garbage in the Titans East arc. I'd love to see the dynamics between Ravager, Batgirl, and Supergirl.


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 30, 2007)

Damn! I am so far behind in my reading.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 30, 2007)

bjorkubus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Amazons Attack_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only followed Amazons because I love Pete Woods' art. 

TT

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well she is supposedly "all right", at least out of Deathstrokes mind drug, though she's bloodlusted now, and that still sucks.

And yes on the Ravager, Supergirl and Batgirl dynamic, that would be interesting to see.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 30, 2007)

So far, no writer can properly write Cassandra Cain post Infinite Crisis, save the writer of Supergirl #14. He wrote her in Justice League Elite. And then Kara went Kryptonian Crystal on Cassandra. . .

Adam Beechen fucked up bad. TWICE.

Geoff was left with the mess to explain her change, and did somewhat alright for that matter. And then completely dropped the friggin' ball.

And don't get me started on DiDiot.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey let's not blame Johns, he's got a lot to work on right now.  He is a little responsible yes, but I hardly blame him for that.


----------



## Ausar (Aug 31, 2007)

About Amazons Attack and Countdown:


*Spoiler*: __ 



In AA# 6, we find out that Granny Goodness has been posing as the Goddess Athena, leaving the real Athena for dead...So, then just who is the Athena that has been running the Women's shelter where Holly Robinson and Harley Quinn are staying?...Could it be a set up to train these women into becoming Granny's new Furies?...Hmm...


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 31, 2007)

^that seems to be the case.

I liked Countdown to Adventure. 
I like pretty much everything that has Starfire on it though.


----------



## Ausar (Aug 31, 2007)

^Yeah, Countdown To Adventure #1 was pretty good, although I'm mainly reading it for the Forerunner back-ups...Her traveling around the new multiverse will be pretty cool.


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 31, 2007)

Guys, I remember there being a download thread for comics here a while ago. I was thinking of sharing my comics with my friends back in the Philippines through our forums (not NF). I was wondering if any of you could recall how the person uploading the comics was uploading them. 

Thanks!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 31, 2007)

Superboy Prime said:


> ^that seems to be the case.
> 
> I liked Countdown to Adventure.
> I like pretty much everything that has Starfire on it though.



This.

And it goes to show that Adam Beechen WITHOUT Cassandra Cain is a good thing.

Still, that doesn't change what he did. Nor does it redeem him in my eyes.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 1, 2007)

they should get her back on track again, and sort the mess they've created out.
and maybe put Puckett as writer.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Sep 1, 2007)

Superboy Prime said:


> I only followed Amazons because I love Pete Woods' art.



I feel the same way. The event was craptacular, but it had good art. It is the crappiest storyline I've read since starting to read comics.


At least TT#50 rocked, now that they're done with the Countdown and AA tie ins, the next story looks great.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 2, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> This.
> 
> And it goes to show that Adam Beechen WITHOUT Cassandra Cain is a good thing.
> 
> Still, *that doesn't change what he did. Nor does it redeem him in my eyes.*



lol                       .


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 4, 2007)

Tatl / Tael said:


> At least TT#50 rocked


except for the fact that Robin and Wondergirl almost osculated in front of Connors statue.

best part of Amazons Attackpic stolen form SHH

:rofl


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 5, 2007)

The best bit of TT #50 was Rose riling up Wondergirl.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Sep 5, 2007)

Superboy Prime said:


> except for the fact that Robin and Wondergirl almost osculated in front of Connors statue.
> 
> best part of Amazons Attackpic stolen form SHH
> 
> :rofl



Yeah. I didn't read the WW issues, so when I read the line about _deadly, deadly bees_, I had to go back and read it again.Seriously, if they had poisonous bees, why didn't they start dropping crates filled with them from the sky?

And you know, immediately after, Batman started cooking up "Anti-Deadly Bees Antidote" for his utility belt.


As for Cassie and Tim, I think it's okay. They did mourn Connor for a year, that's a believable amount of time to grieve. It's not bad that they're making out, but it is kinda bad that they do it in front of the statue.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 5, 2007)

Screwing your dead best friend's girlfriend in front of his memorial statue?

Lulz.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 5, 2007)

hey guys I was just wondering, lets say I draw extremely well would I have to do next in order to write and draw my own DC comic book? tought I know it is quiet impossible his days since the DC editors and staff are real bitches isnt?

This is hipotetically not that I intent on doing it.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2007)

@Suigetsu

Just have your art all over the interwebs.  Or self Publish

A lot of talent today gets discovered by doing indie first.  If you really are talented the companies will scramble for you.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 5, 2007)

So, why does the Parallax make you green. Or better phrased: why do the hosts of the Parallax(Hal, Kyle) wear green? It's a yellow entity and (correct me if I'm wrong) in the Green Lantern universe yellow is the color of evil/ fear, right?


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 5, 2007)

I always figured that the constructs Parallax created were more an extension of his host's inner power, rather than it's own. I believe the parasite's powers mainly deal with mind control, and inducing fear.

The color merely is place in to draw a parallel between it and Sinestro I believe, it just looks better when drawn.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 6, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> hey guys I was just wondering, lets say I draw extremely well would I have to do next in order to write and draw my own DC comic book? tought I know it is quiet impossible his days since the DC editors and staff are real bitches isnt?
> 
> This is hipotetically not that I intent on doing it.


I would advise on starting with the lesser known companies, go to their websites and check out their submission requirements. DC and Marvel are the big dog, its not easy to get in there, start in Top Cow, Dark horse, the second-third tier companies.

if you draw anime style drawings, Udon(Street Fighter, Darkstalkers, Sakura) would be the best place.


or do what Parallax advised, go Indie and sell at conventions, maybe have pro's check out your work.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Sep 6, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> So, why does the Parallax make you green. Or better phrased: why do the hosts of the Parallax(Hal, Kyle) wear green? It's a yellow entity and (correct me if I'm wrong) in the Green Lantern universe yellow is the color of evil/ fear, right?



I remember reading somewhere that Parallax doesn't wear yellow 'cause he's messing with the Green Lanterns. You know, smearing their name.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 6, 2007)

THX alot for the encouragement guys however, to enter as a writing staff member its more complicated or its a little bit easier in the field of the comic industry?

Also when it comes to create characters or villians etc..


----------



## Parallax (Sep 6, 2007)

It's actually harder to enter the writing world than it is the artistic one.  While they have a general idea for what an artist can do, a writer is always a huge gamble.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 7, 2007)

A writer is never a steady river. They can have inspiration, or they can just write crap out. Sometimes their dialogue is witty, sometime it is retarted. They can make an intresting plot, or kill a story instantly.

We all have our favorites, but they all created something we hate. Some artists you can say are flawless always, but writers are always hit and misses.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 7, 2007)

Countdown, still bad art, story is good though, well a bit.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Olsen goes to Steels place *coughInfinityIncpromocough*, gets a check up to see whats going on with him, and then we see, the entire Multiverse and the Source Wall... intriguing.

Flash got his mits on the Trickster and Piper, right.
Darkseid seems, duh, to be manipulating things. 
and we get a Lex Luthor origin.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 7, 2007)

well DC its pretty wierd you know because they like to kill the readers favorite characters and they like to confuse riders with plots of time and reality I mean, I buy a comic book to have fun and to forget about daily life and not to complicate it and make things confusing

Am I right? I still want to write a comic book.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 7, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> well DC its pretty wierd you know because they like to kill the readers favorite characters and they like to confuse riders with plots of time and reality I mean, I buy a comic book to have fun and to forget about daily life and not to complicate it and make things confusing
> 
> Am I right? I still want to write a comic book.



Eh...

I wouldn't say that's exactly a DC thing. _Exiles_ is a book dedicated to time, space, and the multiverse, in Marvel. There are a bunch of weird, near-character killing things (Most recently, probably Civil War Tony, particularly the one that popped up in Spider-Man comics was practically an unrepentant fascist, along with Reed being an absolute tag-a-long boob to Tony was pretty damn insulting). I'm frankly okay with killing Superboy because his storyline and sendoff was truly great (Blood doesn't make a hero, actions make the hero), and his death has had a large effect across the DCU. Bart's death a little less, but that's mostly because of the lackluster stories of Countdown. His death was well-done, but too early. The Question is another one, but he got an entire year for a beautiful storyline and was replaced by Renee Montoya. I'm not sure I can name any more at the moment, but I think while DC kills off it's share of characters, recently it's been handled quite well.

The reason for most of the 'reality' sort of plots right now is really the return of the Multiverse for DC. It's been something that Marvel has had for years, but DC did away with, and now you have people who want to use that. In particular, you have the Karate Kid plot, the new JSA Kingdom Come plot, the Challengers of the Multiverse, the new Titans of the Future (Which is actually a great plot if you've followed the Teen Titans recently), and of course, Booster Gold.

But there are plenty of non-reality sorts of comics out there. Blue Beetle, Batman, Superman, Green Lantern, the Outsiders, Checkmate, Catwoman, Nightwing, the Flash, Birds of Prey and others are fine comics that normally don't deal with such stuff.

So I'd say you might be generalizing a bit. Marvel does similar things, depending on the time and the direction of the company. Right now, DC is in a "Multiverse, Multiverse, Multiverse!" mode as they work towards the Final Crisis.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 7, 2007)

Ralph Dibny's death, though unfortunate, was done well, he went out at the same time imprisoned Neron.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm with Guy Gardner (how long have I wanted to say that?). The multiverse craze is limited to the Countdown tie-ins, there are come great non-Multiverse stuff, like Green Lantern and the Sinestro Corps War.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 7, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Screwing your dead best friend's girlfriend in front of his memorial statue?
> 
> Lulz.



LOL how come that? explain please.

I want to make a comic featuring super boy, but not the clone one real normal one aye, you could say the aliens kidnap him from krypton


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Sep 8, 2007)

^They just kissed.

And Kissing a girl three times doesn't mean you get to have sex. Sorry to burst your bubble. Besides, Conner took years to get past first base with Cassie, so Tim's not getting any anytime soon, either.


Suigie: Do you want to do a comic about Superboy (Superman when he was a boy) or will you settle for a Kryptonian Kid with powers? Cause if you just want a kid, there's Chris Kent, Supe's adopted son.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2007)

They're actually gonna keep Chris?  That's pretty cool.


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 8, 2007)

You mean they restarted that story line


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 8, 2007)

Tatl / Tael said:


> Suigie: Do you want to do a comic about Superboy (Superman when he was a boy) or will you settle for a Kryptonian Kid with powers? Cause if you just want a kid, there's Chris Kent, Supe's adopted son.



so the kid just got powers because hes adopted? by the way  I have always tought that the dog with super powers was a retarded idea no offence.

I would like to start with my own creation aye tought I am not really confortable with the idea of still caling him super boy but a different name would be better.

like power girl wich is now very distinctive from the supergrils mob.

Also the adopted kid of sup, just because hes adopted he got superpowers for free?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 8, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> *so the kid just got powers because hes adopted?* by the way I have always tought that the dog with super powers was a retarded idea no offence.
> 
> I would like to start with my own creation aye tought I am not really confortable with the idea of still caling him super boy but a different name would be better.
> 
> ...


What the hell? That's freaking lame... 
Other than (the most recent)Supergirl's origin storyline, I haven't read any Superman related books. You're right the 'super dog' is pretty lame. Well, except for Underdog (no, not the one from the recent movie) because everyone in that universe was an animal.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Sep 8, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> Also the adopted kid of sup, just because hes adopted he got superpowers for free?



No, silly, Chris is Kryptonian, too. He's actually the son of General Zod and Ursa. But, he's not bad like them, so Superman has taken him into custody, basically adopting him.



> They're actually gonna keep Chris? That's pretty cool.



I think so, too. I'm surprised Loise and Clark never considered the adoption option. But, I doubt Chris will stick around forever. The pic I put up is the cover to the Superman Annual #13, so he'll be around at least as long as November.

I hope Chris stays around 'till Final Crisis.



> by the way I have always tought that the dog with super powers was a retarded idea no offence.



Yeah, but Krypto is from a different age. He's from the time people liked silly animals. There was Krypto the Superdog, Ace the Bathound, Steak the Wonder Dog (Green Lanter's dog) and Hoppy the Marvel Bunny to name a few. All that happened before Marvel was created, so it doesn't have that stuff.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 8, 2007)

Tatl / Tael said:


> I hope Chris stays around 'till Final Crisis.



"Final Crisis"?  Seriously?  They're doing another "crisis" again so soon?

What's next?  "Crisis of Infinite Crises"?


----------



## vicious1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Did anyone read the new JSA yet? I can't get to a store and cannot use other means to aquire it. If so how was it?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 9, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Final Crisis"?  Seriously?  They're doing another "crisis" again so soon?
> 
> What's next?  "Crisis of Infinite Crises"?



Nah, with all the readers dropping titles like Countdown there next xrisis should be.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Financial Crisis


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 9, 2007)

I tried to drop Countdown 3 times. The art was just bad and the story is boring, but as it leads to Final Crisis, dropping it is impossible. Quite the clever stratagem to make money.



vicious1 said:


> Did anyone read the new JSA yet? I can't get to a store and cannot use other means to aquire it. If so how was it?


JSA #9 has been pushed to the 12th of September I think...


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 9, 2007)

Tatl / Tael said:


> No, silly, Chris is Kryptonian, too. He's actually the son of General Zod and Ursa. But, he's not bad like them, so Superman has taken him into custody, basically adopting him.



Ok that sounds interesting eought, may I ask how did he got to the earth?

By the way the superdog has to go or die cause this days ppl think those ideas are retarded


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 9, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Final Crisis"?  Seriously?  They're doing another "crisis" again so soon?
> 
> What's next?  "Crisis of Infinite Crises"?



Well, to be fair, the Crises have each been two years apart: Identity Crisis, Infinite Crisis, and Final Crisis. That's not too bad.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Sep 9, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> Ok that sounds interesting eought, may I ask how did he got to the earth?
> 
> By the way the superdog has to go or die cause this days ppl think those ideas are retarded



He was on a rocket that ejected from the Phantom Zone, somehow. He was born in the PZ, and Zodd and Ursa launched him, somehow.

Well, Krypto doesn't get much page-time, I don't think he's been around since Infinite Crisis, two years ago.



Yeah, there's no way I can drop Countdown! I HAVE to know what happens to Mary Marvel. But, I think we all agree that the art has sucked for the past few weeks. And, it's taken them this long to barely establish all the plots that were anounced a year ago (Seduction of the Innocent, The Search for Ray Palmer, etc).

I still give CD the benefit of the doubt. Anyway, 52 didn't get really good until Week 23, for me at least.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 10, 2007)

Tatl / Tael said:


> He was on a rocket that ejected from the Phantom Zone, somehow. He was born in the PZ, and Zodd and Ursa launched him, somehow.



I think that the rockets hav grown to old and to overused already, time for a better excuse.

By the way wath does pople mean when they say earth 1 and earth 2 etc..?

did supergirl linda died vs supercompmonitor?


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 10, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> By the way wath does pople mean when they say earth 1 and earth 2 etc..?


the Multiverse... Parallel Universes, if you've seen the film "The One" starring Jet Li, then its sort of like that.



> did supergirl linda died vs supercompmonitor?


Linda Danvers is still alive, I think I remember someone at DC saying there are plans to bring her back again.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 10, 2007)

You know I still haven't read Identity Crisis...


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 10, 2007)

shame on you![/movie Aunt May]



Baltimore Comic-con

DC Nation Panel 
Link to FMA to veiw online

DC Universe Panel


nice Batgirl will be appearing in a mini with the Bat Family, perhaps this is where they finally redeem her?

and lol @ these:


> Are there plans for any comic books where the bad guys win? Shooter: "Are you reading them lately? They win all the time."
> 
> Waid then joked, "Iron Man for instance. That would be one."
> 
> The fan said, "I thought Iron Man was a good guy." Waid replied, "Yeah, I did too."





> Finally, a fan asked, "What's Marv Wolfman doing now that he's off Nightwing?"
> 
> Didio: A new Vigilante series that's coming up soon. "There's a traitor among the heroes," Didio said.
> 
> A fan yelled out, "Is it Iron Man?" to laughter from the whole panel and crowd.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, Identity Crisis is the best. That and 52 have been great.



> Linda Danvers is still alive, I think I remember someone at DC saying there are plans to bring her back again.



Really? How can they, when the Matrix Supergirl was retconned out?


Hey, is anyone going to check out The Great Ten series that was just anounced?


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 10, 2007)

Tatl / Tael said:


> Yeah, Identity Crisis is the best. That and 52 have been great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matrix Supergirl has been retconed, yes, but according to my man Geoff Johns, shes still somewhere out there.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 10, 2007)

Definitely checking the Great Ten series. Fantastic concept which I'm frankly surprised wasn't already done.

And, since I see Suigetsu reading this thread, would anyone be interested in doing a DC Primer thread and a Marvel Primer thread? I think it'd be fun.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 10, 2007)

Superboy Prime said:


> Matrix Supergirl has been retconed, yes, but according to my man Geoff Johns, shes still somewhere out there.



the only matrix I know its the one of the transformers and the one with evil mr smith, why is that they always make this things so complicated?

by the way I tought that they could use her because the guy that had her rights left DC or somethin.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 10, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> the only matrix I know its the one of the transformers and the one with evil mr smith, why is that they always make this things so complicated?
> 
> by the way I tought that they could use her because the guy that had her rights left DC or somethin.



Heh.

Okay, two answers here: "Matrix" was a shapeshifting alien (At least, that's how I remember it) that took on the form of Supergirl. She had distinctly different powers from regular Supergirl (I remember invisibility being one of them), and was around during _The Death of Superman_. I can't remember when she disappeared, but frankly I'm glad she did. More recently, a newer take on Matrix was taken in _52_, where she was an "Everyman" Superhero, which meant she got her powers from Lex Luthor's gene manipulation process. She was a part of the brief Lexcorp "Infinity Inc" team, which is getting a new on-going series picking up with the remaining Everyman Superheroes.

The whole rights to the name "Superboy" is something best left to Wikipedia. I'm not all up on everything, so I'd look for it there.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Sep 10, 2007)

What's a Primer Thread?


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 11, 2007)

Superboy Prime said:


> Matrix Supergirl has been retconed, yes, and according to my man Geoff Johns, Linda Danvers is still somewhere out there.


ugh, I forgot to put Linda Danvers

btw guys, since no ones mentioned this yet, DiDio will be editor for Teen Titans.
so uhm, I hope Megan, Rose, KD and Tim dont die...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 11, 2007)

Tatl / Tael said:


> What's a Primer Thread?



It'd be a thread that goes over what's going on in a bunch of series so far. Like, a little bit a history and a catchup for recent events.

It'd also be a sort of "Q&A" thread where you can put a "Multiverse" FAQ and a "Crisis" FAQ and such. And that'd be for DC: You could do a similar thing for Marvel.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Sep 11, 2007)

^That sound like a neat idea!


But, right now, I'm pissed. 

Turns out Titans East is going to feature: Cyborg, Nightwing, Beast Boy, Raven, Starfire & Donna Troy. Damn you misleading covers, DC!

Just for that, I'm going to wait for the Trade.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 12, 2007)

Tatl / Tael said:


> ^That sound like a neat idea!
> 
> 
> But, right now, I'm pissed.
> ...



Ah, beat me to it.

Anyhow, the writer and artist I want for THIS team are on the OTHER titans title. I'm.. eh.. with the writer, but I REALLY don't like Churchill's art. Also, I feel Vic, Gar, and Raven will only be known as Titans characters. I'd like to see them appear in other titles. Raven on Shadowpact, for example. Or Birds of Prey.. or even Flash.. seeing if Wally has matured and moved on after what Raven did so long ago.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 13, 2007)

I think Im going to really like McDuffie's JLA run.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 13, 2007)

Countdown had it's fair share of weird but hilarious facial expressions this week.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 13, 2007)

Superboy Prime said:


> I think Im going to really like McDuffie's JLA run.



McDuffie always writes good comics.

Anyone else enjoying Booster Gold?


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Sep 13, 2007)

Did anyone get the Death and Return Omnibus? Or leaf through it at the store? I wanna know about the paper quality and what was cut.

I ordered it, but it might not get here 'till next week!  And I can't find a good review for it on the webs.


----------



## Beau Logan (Sep 13, 2007)

​
Hurray~ the Authority made a true DC appearance in *Search for Ray Palmer*!

Apollo even got to get all _defensive_ and dropped the husband card.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 13, 2007)

Superboy Prime said:


> I think Im going to really like McDuffie's JLA run.



Just read the Wedding Special. It was really good. Great characterization and dialogue from McDuffie. 

Why it was branded a wedding special is beyond me though.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh dear God, I nearly spit coke on my computer reading the newest Booster Gold issue.

"No man escapes me!"

Bwa-ha-ha!


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 13, 2007)

In the recent Black Adam: Dark Ages, the depowered Black Adam fights a yeti with a knife and succeeds in disemboweling the yeti and then uses its intestines as a rope to repel down a small cliff. *This series kicks major ass! * Of course it has a very well written plot, a great character as the lead, and stunning visuals. I give a big thumbs up.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 14, 2007)

I wondered about that, because he says "I am sorry" during it, but doesn't transform. It's been confirmed that was the 'word' before, so there must be something special about it. Perhaps you actually need to _feel_ sorry when you say it.

Which means he'll find it out at the very end, when he fails to bring back Isis, and he tells her "I'm sorry" for failing her. At least, that's my guess. Oh, and double plus for two appearances of Freddy as Captain Marvel this week: One in his own series (Which I actually enjoy), and one in Black Adam's series.


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 14, 2007)

Guy Gardner said:


> I wondered about that, because he says "I am sorry" during it, but doesn't transform. It's been confirmed that was the 'word' before, so there must be something special about it. Perhaps you actually need to _feel_ sorry when you say it.
> 
> Which means he'll find it out at the very end, when he fails to bring back Isis, and he tells her "I'm sorry" for failing her. At least, that's my guess. Oh, and double plus for two appearances of Freddy as Captain Marvel this week: One in his own series (Which I actually enjoy), and one in Black Adam's series.



IMO, sorry isn't actually the word.

The Black Adam in Countdown is most likely and imposter, perchance Eclipso pretending to be BA, and the big secret of Black Adam, the Dark Age is that he dies or some plot twist thing occurs linking it to Countdown further down the track.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 14, 2007)

radishbak said:


> IMO, sorry isn't actually the word.
> 
> The Black Adam in Countdown is most likely and imposter, perchance Eclipso pretending to be BA, and the big secret of Black Adam, the Dark Age is that he dies or some plot twist thing occurs linking it to Countdown further down the track.



I really do hope that the Black Adam that appeared in Countdown is not the real Black Adam. In my opinion, he is DC's best anti-heroes and in general a great character. Although, he has proved himself to be just a big of a badass with and without his powers so it is not a total lose if he gave up his powers to Mary. To bad her story of how she is using it absolutely sucks where it could have been great.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Sep 14, 2007)

Me, too! Me, too! 

I really hope it turns out to be Kalibak disguised as Black Adam, or something. I was really disapointed after WW3 had made Black Adam the hardcore anti-hero, that he appeared in CD a month later having changed.

T-T WHy did I have to pass up The Dark Age? I could kick myself. *Crosses fingers* _Wait for the Trade, Wait for the Trade_


You know what I'd like? Since Black Mary is acting like a little brat, it be neat to have her "seduction" come with physical regression as a consequence. She was just a little girl during the Fawcett years, ya know? It be funny: Little girl, flying around with the powers of Black Adam, throwing a tantrum that can level cities. When she cries, towns flood; when she stomps her feet, earthquakes happen.

Like Haruhi, but with less sex and more violence!


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 14, 2007)

yeah, Haruhi had too much sex, not that it wasnt good. nothing gives me more joy than to see 14 year olds doing "it".


this weeks Superman was good, just one more issue before Pacheco leaves for Marvel. shame, he's a very good artist, even if he draws Superman to look like a Mexican.
and I wonder though, is the bad energy Arion was talking about, that's building up, have to do with the Final Crisis? hm...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 14, 2007)

radishbak said:


> IMO, sorry isn't actually the word.
> 
> The Black Adam in Countdown is most likely and imposter, perchance Eclipso pretending to be BA, and the big secret of Black Adam, the Dark Age is that he dies or some plot twist thing occurs linking it to Countdown further down the track.



I'm very sure that one editor or another confirmed that his word was "I'm sorry" on Newsarama or something else. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> McDuffie always writes good comics.
> 
> Anyone else enjoying Booster Gold?



Im looking forward to what McDuffie will bring to JLA, and of course Booster Gold is awesome.


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 15, 2007)

Guy Gardner said:


> I'm very sure that one editor or another confirmed that his word was "I'm sorry" on Newsarama or something else. I'll have to look into it.



Its a trick!


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 15, 2007)

> Newsarama: Dan, big picture-wise, where’s the larger story at this point? Things are certainly moving faster, larger players are making appearances and the stakes are getting higher in the storylines…
> 
> Dan DiDio: Let’s run down the players – we’ll take Mary Marvel first, or as we’re calling in, “The Seduction of Mary Marvel.” *We see Marvel succumbing to the powers she received from Black Adam, and getting deeper into trouble with her relationship with Eclipso*, and ultimately, it comes to a question about redemption – who Mary Marvel is and what powers mean to her. That will be very important to her as her powers continue throughout the rest of the series.



rest of it: *http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=269051*


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 15, 2007)

I really really really still don't think that the Black Adam in Countdown is actually really Black Adam though.

It would make sense for the writers and editors to keep playing along like it is Black Adam in interviews and the like in order to save the plot twist wouldn't it??

Or am I grasping for straws?


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Sep 15, 2007)

*Hey, Listen!*

They just set up the Countdown Arena website. Go vote now! Find it here:

Link removed


I voted for Red Son Superman, Gaslight Batman, Green Latern of Earth 5, and New Fronteer Wonder Woman.

EDIT: 
The Sword also belongs to Wonder Woman. I think it's a magic sword that can "cut the electrons off an atom."


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Tatl / Tael said:


> *Hey, Listen!*
> 
> They just set up the Countdown Arena website. Go vote now! Find it here:
> 
> ...


Wow... All I can say is "wow".


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Sep 15, 2007)

O_o

Count that double for me!

Lil Mo, you're my hero!

+rep.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 16, 2007)

radishbak said:


> I really really really still don't think that the Black Adam in Countdown is actually really Black Adam though.
> 
> It would make sense for the writers and editors to keep playing along like it is Black Adam in interviews and the like in order to save the plot twist wouldn't it??
> 
> Or am I grasping for straws?


I feel the same way. 
perhaps in Countdown to Mystery we'll finally know, as it'll tackle with the magic side of Countdown and the return of Dr. Fate.



Tatl / Tael said:


> *Hey, Listen!*
> 
> They just set up the Countdown Arena website. Go vote now! Find it here:


the villainous Monarch?
or for the love of-


previews for September 12 - 19


----------



## Ausar (Sep 16, 2007)

^Nice previews, I'll definitely be picking up that Countdown to Mystery and Parallax one-shot!

Here's DC's solicitations for December:  

Its all good stuff...I can safely say that I'll be reading everything on the list...Oh, and one more thing-Tangent characters!!! Yes!!! I cannot wait for that one!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2007)

I cant believe they killed Bart Allen!!  And they brought back Wally without no explanation!!


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 17, 2007)

Shadow said:


> I cant believe they killed Bart Allen!!  And they brought back Wally without no explanation!!



Explanation = TAS


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 18, 2007)

well if this Titans of Tomorrow really is the future of New Earth Teen Titans, then Bart and Connor are probably going to come back to life again at some point.

though I prefer them dead, I really dont care for either, especially for Connor.


----------



## Ausar (Sep 18, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> though I prefer them dead, I really dont care for either, especially for Connor.



I bet you wouldn't Prime, because Connor will be back to take you down! lol


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2007)

^LOL, that's a good larf.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 18, 2007)

Ausar said:


> I bet you wouldn't Prime, because Connor will be back to take you down! lol


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Sep 18, 2007)

Is anyone gonna get anything new this December?

Besides my regular pulls, I'm adding JSA Classified #33 - 'cause I like Alan Scott stories.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 18, 2007)

Ausar said:


> I bet you wouldn't Prime, because Connor will be back to take you down! lol


oh Prime can take him down, my... dislike for Connor Kent dates back to when he and Cassandra Cain started going out. See, me and Bats, we dont like that.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 19, 2007)

I can't wait for Crime Bible to get started. Greg Rucka back, writing a Gotham crime comic.

Shooter on LOSH should be interesting as well.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 20, 2007)

Countdown to Mystery = Galactus-level awesome

very well done, both in the art and writing department.


*Spoiler*: __ 



though Darkseid claiming to be Eclipso's creator is lol, Presence created Eclipso, though it does tie to Countdown. Darkseid is manipulating Eclipso who is manipulating the bitch Mary Marvel.




Checkmate #18 was made of a lot of win
J'onn makes a most anticipated appearance though not in the way people expected.


Winnick should go pick up Birds of Prey, that way he'll know how good a martial artist Dinah is.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, I'm still undecided on whether I liked or hated the Wedding Special. It was entertaining in some parts, and felt a little odd in others. The end was really disappointing for more then a couple of reasons.

Checkmate was great though.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 20, 2007)

I just wished they'd just let them end it on a good note, give them a happy ending. and did Dinah really need to do that? as one of the best Martial Artist in the DCU, she could have easily done some non lethal KO move to get him offa' her. tch, Winnick.

and yes, the Fall of the Wall is going to be awesome!
I was really pissed off when I thought Mademoiselle Marie, good thing shes still alive.


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 21, 2007)

The attack was a distraction for Sivana to kidnap GA?

Then begins the big arc of Black Canary playing angry bride hunting down where her husband is?

Something like that?

Question mark?


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, from the short summary of Green Arrow/Black Canary #3, it definitely seems that way. Good to see Mia and Connor Hawke in the mix as well.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 21, 2007)

Im wondering, when was Ollie abducted. during/after the rumble or after the Wedding(I hope so)?
if its before they were wed, then the one Dinah killed was her husband(who I think might be that douche Everyman). and I dont know how that marriage thing works, but it'll be all screwy I think.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 22, 2007)

Ok so Im not really an avid comic book reader and all so I dont read the tie-ins and all.........I only read the major events and maybe if im curious about a character.

So I need a major update since Infinite Crisis.

What I know:  I know that the Robin who died is now alive.  Bart Allen died (cries) but then There is the Titans of Tommorrow back on Teen Titans 50, I know there are 2 Green Arrows Steward and Hal Jordan (What happenned to ION?)......I have been skimming this thread and Black Canary and Green Arrow got married?

Anything else happen majorly that I should know? I'd appreciate a detailed info


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 22, 2007)

Shadow said:


> What I know:  I know that the Robin who died is now alive.


yes, thats Jason Todd.



> Bart Allen died (cries) but then There is the Titans of Tommorrow back on Teen Titans 50


yes, supposedly the future of the Teen Titans



> I know there are 2 Green Arrows Steward and Hal Jordan (What happenned to ION?)


Green Lanterns
and there are 4(human) GL's: Hal Jordan, Guy Gardner, John Stewart and Kyle Rayner.

Kyle Rayner was once Ion, but Sinestro removed the Ion entity(a green space whale representing willpower) from inside him. you should read Sinestro Corps. saga for this, its really awesome.



> I have been skimming this thread and Black Canary and Green Arrow got married?


yes, Dinah Lance(Black Canary) and Oliver Queen(Green Arrow I) did intend to get married, this story isnt finished yet.



> Anything else happen majorly that I should know? I'd appreciate a detailed info


hm, well off the top of my head...

the Multiverse is back. in IC all the broken Earths became one New Earth but it was far too unstable, hence it started replicating itself forming the 52 Earths.(52) Kingdom Come and Red son, among others, are part of this new Multiverse. 
New Earth is the centre of the Multiverse.

the Anti-Monitor has returned, Sinestro has created his own Corps. and their both working with Cyborg Superman, Superman Prime(Superboy Prime) and Parallax(who has posessed Kyle Rayner) against the Green Lantern Corps and likely the Multiverse itself. in retaliation, the Guardians of the Universe have enabled the use of Lethal Force to even the playing field. 
Sinestro Corps. is currently heading to Earth or has arrived.(Sinestro Corps.)

Donna Troy, Todd, Bob the Monitor and Kyle Rayner are looking for Ray Palmer who, as the Source Wall says, is the key to save the Multiverse.

the death of the New Gods is looming.
Granny Goodness has imprisoned the Olympian Gods and is posing as Athena recruiting women for her new Furies using a woman's shelter as front. Darkseid is building an army.

everything ends/begins in the Final Crisis next year.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 22, 2007)

Superboy Prime got out of the Green Lantern Prison? Oh wow 

Anything significant in Superman or Batman side?  Nightwing? Jason Todd?


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 22, 2007)

yeah he escaped, killing all the Lanterns who were guarding him as well.

Superman adopted Zod and Ursa's child and named him Chris Kent. dunno much about this since I'm not reading Action Comics atm. 
in the Superman title, he's also in combat with the Atlantean Wizard Arion, who wants to stop him from being a hero if the world is to be saved.

Batman has a son with Talia Al Ghul, named Damian Wayne Al Ghul, who is a jerk and wants to be the new Robin. 

Nightwing is no longer leader of the Outsiders, he relinquished that role to Batman. I dont read Nightwing though so, thats all I know.

Jason Todd is currently travelling the Multiverse, with Donna Troy, Kyle Rayner and Bob the Monitor, in search for Ray Palmer.


----------



## Nexas (Sep 23, 2007)

O shit Batman gonna die :amazed


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 23, 2007)

I saw that on Rama, lol. 
ugh, I hope a certain boy named Damian wont be replacing him... if he does kick the bucket.


----------



## Nexas (Sep 23, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> I saw that on Rama, lol.
> ugh, I hope a certain boy named Damian wont be replacing him... if he does kick the bucket.



Thats where I found it 

I doubt Damian would replace him. If it were anyone it would have to be Dick.

Also Batman as the second coming of Christ would explain alot of things


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 24, 2007)

Nexas said:


> Thats where I found it
> 
> I doubt Damian would replace him. If it were anyone it would have to be Dick.


Batman 666 says otherwise, Damian eventually becomes Batman. 
though I didnt read that issue, only heard it from fellow geeks. only reading Dini's Batman lol.



> Also Batman as the second coming of Christ would explain alot of things


except for him being a dick.


----------



## Nexas (Sep 24, 2007)

> Batman 666 says otherwise, Damian eventually becomes Batman.
> though I didnt read that issue, only heard it from fellow geeks. only reading Dini's Batman lol.


Sure, but I'd say the continuity of that issue is very shaky. Not to mention unless Damian were to artificially aged he would be unable to take up the mantle of Batman for at least 10 years DC time.

But really though, DC doesn't have the balls to kill their #1 character. Hell they couldn't even kill Nightwing in IC.



> except for him being a dick.



He's the son of God. He can do whatever the fuck he wants


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 26, 2007)

I think Jay Garrick (The Original Flash) has the gayest super hero costume EVER!


*Spoiler*: _Discuss..._


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 26, 2007)

lol why?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 26, 2007)

Why? Man look at it. *edited previous post*

A freaking hubcap with wings. Dude what is he, like 8? No grown man should be caught dead in that get up. The shirt looks like it snaps between the legs. And don't get me started on the ankle wingged boots... lame.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 26, 2007)

Poor guy. In his mind he probably thinks the ankle winged boots make him go faster.


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey- the dude's like 80 years old, give him some slack


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 26, 2007)

Sorry Jay Garrick, no slack for you!


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey, at least his outfit has pants and is not a one piece jumpsuit. I think all superheroes should move away from the jumpsuit look.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

Coaxmetal said:


> Hey, at least his outfit has pants and is not a one piece jumpsuit. I think all superheroes should move away from the jumpsuit look.


Yeah, which is why The Punisher > all. 
All He wears now is street clothes .


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 27, 2007)

To be fair, the majority of the JSA have made questionable costume choices. Well... apart from Sandman.

Sandman > all


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

<---- Doesn't read many DC comics.
So what does he look like?


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

That does look pretty cool. Thanks.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 27, 2007)

MiraLo said:


> To be fair, the majority of the JSA have made questionable costume choices. Well... apart from Sandman.
> 
> Sandman > all


Powergirls costume FTW! 

Sandmans post IC costume is rather cool though, the Question' is also cool, too bad he died and was replaced by a lesbo, for diversity. 


TT 51

*Spoiler*: __ 



seems that in the future Tim succeeds in cloning Kon-el and Bart, well that sucks, why isnt he cloning Stephanie? I mean, I dont want her cloned but the thought that he actually tried would be nice. 
**
nice cliffhanger, I mean, AWESOME cliffhanger.




----
DC Month to Month Sales: August 2007




> 69/71 - AMAZONS ATTACK
> 
> 04/2007: Amazons Attack #1 of 6 — 55,445          [58,273]
> 
> ...


Lawl


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 27, 2007)

Same reason Stephanie doesn't have a memorial in the batcave...she doesn't exist...


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 28, 2007)

Old school "Myster Men" look FTW!


----------



## Cindy (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes, that was a nice cliffhanger in TT 51. Well drawn, too. o: It's a bummer Garza's not going to be the regular artist anymore.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 29, 2007)

I agree TT51 was rather awesome.........Although what's there to say that he didnt clone stephanie?  I would love it if she were brought back to life considering she died so pathetically on the War Drums Arc.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 30, 2007)

KD disappointed me, made me shake my head tsk tsk.

Countdown was surprisingly good. Todd's line about the crowbar thing made me lol, and the Jokester making it his que hehe. 
Heinberg's WW run finally comes to an end. the bastard made WW human when in her alter-ego doesnt make sense, she could just be Wonder Woman and then put some DMA clothes on... heh.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 30, 2007)

The Mary Marvel part somewhat annoyed me. Though the art was a slight improvement this week.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Sep 30, 2007)

I loved the Crime Society! They should be in every issue. I just they'd giver her some lines...

White Canary. XD


Blue Beetle was great this week, too, 'specially with the nod to Salvation Run coming up.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 30, 2007)

Should i keep reading Countdown I stopped at 40 cause I had low funds but thinking of continuing.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 30, 2007)

Parallax said:


> Should i keep reading Countdown I stopped at 40 cause I had low funds but thinking of continuing.



I strongly suggest dropping it until you hear that something absolutely curcial happens that affects everything else in the DCU. Countdown, in my opinion, has not delivered at all on what a major event lead up book should be, heck it isn't even delievering on being a regural book. Nothing of any real importance has happend so far, so until then I personally am not reading it. I suggest everyone due the same and save up you money for green lantern and other more deserving books than countdown.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm still reading Countdown!

I have to know what happens to Mary Marvel, and this week things finally got going. I bet it'll get a lot better once it gets to "Countdown to Final Crisis."


Oh, plus, Buddy Baker. I wanna know what they're going to do with Brother Eye, and the Last OMAC.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 1, 2007)

Im not dropping Countdown either. I have enough money to spend on my comics since I dont buy the Marvel crap lol(I just borrow read). Plus, Countdown leads to Final Crisis so dropping it is an impossibility for me.

Anyway, speaking of Final Crisis, what changes/repercussions do you want to happen to the DCU once its over?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 1, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Im not dropping Countdown either. I have enough money to spend on my comics since I dont buy the Marvel crap lol(I just borrow read). Plus, Countdown leads to Final Crisis so dropping it is an impossibility for me.
> 
> Anyway, speaking of Final Crisis, what changes/repercussions do you want to happen to the DCU once its over?



"Crap Marvel"?

I got five words for you...

"All Star Batman and Robin"

Go read yourself some Astonishing X-Men kid...before I pull out a red Sun-Eater on yo ass.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh I'm sure important things will happen in Countdown, BUT you will have to sit through at least 60% filler just to get to that stuff. Of course that wouldn't be a problem if the stuff was compelling enough to fill that space, but to me it sure isn't look that way now. You could probably just as easily tell a good story with the amount of actual plot progression in the Countdown story in 6 issues instead of the 20-ish issues so far. 
If Countdown needs to be seriously cut down issue wise. The writers have been pigeonholed into doing an issue a week for 52 weeks and they just don't have enough material to work with each week (the backup stories at the end of every issue should be a good sign that they are just trying to fill space). Which brings me back to my resolve of not getting it until something extremely important happens and they get out of their bad rut.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't read American Comics as often as I used to but I really love Batman comics.

I posted this in the Batman thread asking to recommend me more stories from Batman but no one answered.

So can someone recommend me some great stories. I read most of them already, though.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 1, 2007)

If you have read most of them, I suggest Batman stories outside his own books. Maybe JLA:Tower of Babel. Also check out some Gotham Central, specifically the Soft Targets arc.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Oct 1, 2007)

I personally like some of the batman protrays in the elsewhere's storylines. The one where he Bruce Wayne becomes the Green Lantern instead of Batman was pretty interesting. But my favorite elsewhere's protrayl of Batman has to be in the second issue of "Red Sun". The protrayl is the russian Batman that is a cross between the normal Batman and V from V from Vendetta. Basically he is ridiculously hardcore.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 1, 2007)

I haven't really been into Batman since "No Man's Land", but I can read almost any Alternate-verse story starring Batman.

I just hate Frank Miller stuff outside of Year One and DKR.

Strikes Again, and All-Star is just...ugh.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't want stories where he's involved with the league or Superman.

But if those are him only, I'll checkthem out. Robin/Batgirl/Nightwing/etc. etc. are okay though.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 2, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> "Crap Marvel"?
> 
> I got five words for you...
> 
> ...


I dont read ASBR thankfully, though I came close to, thanks to Jim Lee' art.

Tried reading Astonishing... tried. X-men just doesnt appeal to me, and most of the Marvel I read, I read because of the art(Mighty Avengers;New Avengers). Though there are some series' which I read for the story and maybe to keep up with whats happening in the MU(Thor, the first Annihilation, Civil war and Planet/WW Hulk).

I eat Sun-Eaters whether they be red or rainbow coloured, for breakfast. I am that manly.


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 2, 2007)

Pfft, Superman Prime, I'm so gonna woop your ass now that I've been elevated to a main character position in the JLA


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 2, 2007)

Ive beaten the shit out of main characters before, a substitute main character should be no problem.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol at John Stewart panning Black Lightnings hair choice in the recent JLA.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 2, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Ive beaten the shit out of main characters before, a substitute main character should be no problem.



Ouch the kid has spunk.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Oct 2, 2007)

While they're kicking eachother in the balls, no one's watching Wonder Woman.

Magic Sword
_*slash*
*heads come off*_

It's greek monster slaying 101. XD


I'm not reading Marvel neither, but I'm reading what other peoples are saying. It sounds unnecessarily complicated.

What irritates me is the attitude that: only Batman is worth reading. That's such a narrow view. I like watching the way Bats interacts with other superheroes: how he makes cracks at Green Arrow and how he doesn't trust Hal Jordan 100% . And his friendship, yes, *FRIENDSHIP*, with Superman.


But, what I wanna see next with Weekly Comics, instead of one 52 issue series, let's have four 13 issue series - each of them focusing on one Family of characters (Bat Family, Superman Family, Shazam Family), and alternating from volume to volume. You can still tell a really big story in 13 issues, and you don't have to drag it out. That's what I want.


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 3, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Ive beaten the shit out of main characters before, a substitute main character should be no problem.



Ah! But I am one of DC's few main black superheroes, thusly, I have immunity to death, and a guaranteed pass to get the opportunity to do something cool, whilst uttering a typically ghetto phrase/speak in ebonics, despite the fact that I'm supposed to be a higher educated African American architect.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 3, 2007)

Green Lantern said:


> Ah! But I am one of DC's few main black superheroes, thusly, I have immunity to death, and a guaranteed pass to get the opportunity to do something cool, whilst uttering a typically ghetto phrase/speak in ebonics, despite the fact that I'm supposed to be a higher educated African American architect.


 That made me think of this... 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 3, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> That made me think of this...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Jesus Fucking Christ...


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 3, 2007)

Tatl / Tael said:


> While they're kicking eachother in the balls, no one's watching Wonder Woman.
> 
> Magic Sword
> _*slash*
> ...


lol though she wasnt actually slaying anyone. 
It was nice to see Donna in her old Wonder Girl costume. I prefer it than what she currently wears. 



> But, what I wanna see next with Weekly Comics, instead of one 52 issue series, let's have four 13 issue series - each of them focusing on one Family of characters (Bat Family, Superman Family, Shazam Family), and alternating from volume to volume. You can still tell a really big story in 13 issues, and you don't have to drag it out. That's what I want.


That would be cool. WW family needs some time in the spotlight. They're mostly acting out separately now, I dont think they even met each other in Amazon's Attack.



Green Lantern said:


> Ah! But I am one of DC's few main black superheroes, thusly, I have immunity to death, and a guaranteed pass to get the opportunity to do something cool, whilst uttering a typically ghetto phrase/speak in ebonics, despite the fact that I'm supposed to be a higher educated African American architect.


Took you about a day or 2 to string that eh? 



LIL_M0 said:


> That made me think of this...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Lawl


--------------
Bedard's short stint as Supergirl's writer ends with this weeks issue. I am eagerly anticipating Puckett's run as well as Drew Jhonson' art. Guedes' Supergirl was a bit hmmm... corpulent.


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 4, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Took you about a day or 2 to string that eh?


Don' make me go ova der, you whiny emo punk! I'da pop a cap in yo' ass wit my green lantern fo-fo and whoop you till you cryin for yo momma.

I gots me a hustle to keep up ya dig- what wid the dealin crack doin' architecting stuff and me being a superhero and all wher'em I gunna find time to write this forum sheeeeet.

Damn fool. .

(OH SHI- EBONICS!)


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 4, 2007)

You're a rather irresponsible hero though, cutting down your GL/Superhero duty time, to mod a Naruto forum.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Oct 4, 2007)

Action comics was very entertaining this week. I love the art style which really reminds me of those old rotoscope animated superman shorts. Also the story is absolutely crazy incomprehensible (but what do you expect from Bizarro). Also the Bizarro JLA is absolutely hillarious looking. A fat flash and a super happy batman, what more could you want from a bizarro world. 

And of course anything related to Sinestro corp was awesome this week.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 5, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> You're a rather irresponsible hero though, cutting down your GL/Superhero duty time, to mod a Naruto forum.



Says the kid sitting on a moon when he should be attacking with all of us.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Oct 5, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> That would be cool. WW family needs some time in the spotlight. They're mostly acting out separately now, I dont think they even met each other in Amazon's Attack.



:amazed You know, I hadn't thought of that.

Now that I think about it, Batman's "One-Man-War-on-Crime" is awfully crowded. Honestly, he's the most connected guy in the DCU. He's got the Outsiders and the JLA. His two sons: Robin and the Teen Titans, plus Nightwing and the Titans East. Plus, Oracle and the Birds of Prey, and Batwoman, The Question, Batgirl, and Sasha Bordeaux and Checkmate (sorta).


On the other hand, Superman isn't that well connected. He's just got the JLA, Powergirl in the JSA, and Supergirl in the Teen Titans - but she's in no possition to give orders or call in favors. And, I guess, Steel and Infinity Inc.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 5, 2007)

All Star became a joke when Batman started calling himself the Goddamn Batman.  And gave BCanary some weird name.


Amazon'se seem too rogue despite having the tribal setup.  They always seem like the same thing; rebels.  Batfamily is a pure mix.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey, Superman-Prime! I got a Question: Can you punch the wall so hard you retcon yourself?


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 6, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> You're a rather *irresponsible* hero though, cutting down your GL/Superhero duty time, to mod a Naruto forum.



I *am* black, after all. 


(Oooh.. snap!)



(Note- joking! Please don't hurt me black community!)


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 7, 2007)

Green Lantern said:


> I *am* black, after all.
> 
> (Oooh.. snap!)
> 
> (Note- joking! Please don't hurt me black community!)


Al Sharpton will be knocking on your door any minute now.



Tatl / Tael said:


> Hey, Superman-Prime! I got a Question: Can you punch the wall so hard you retcon yourself?


Lawl, if I were Superman*-*Prime I may be able to answer that. 



Agmaster said:


> All Star became a joke when Batman started calling himself the Goddamn Batman.  And gave BCanary some weird name.


Reading ASBR is like reading Frank Miller talk, thats what the impression I get. Good thing I didnt bother spending anything on it. Paul Dini should have been the one who wrote ASBR.

At least Millers' ASBR hasnt gone after Bin Laden. 



Tatl / Tael said:


> > On the other hand, Superman isn't that well connected. He's just got the JLA, Powergirl in the JSA, and Supergirl in the Teen Titans - but she's in no possition to give orders or call in favors. And, I guess, Steel and Infinity Inc.
> 
> 
> Superman and Supergirl have the Legion, though thats a bit far into the future.
> ...


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 7, 2007)

Gotham Underground poster

*Spoiler*: __ 





Please oh please let this be the issue that finally brings back Cassandra Cain to what she used to be, before some slutshitfuckbitches took a crap at her characterization.
oh and I like the current Super Detective Riddler, please dont make him a villain again, ugh.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 8, 2007)

^Awesome!! Hopefully she has a substantial part, and not just a one panel cameo. Lets have a giant OYL retcon and say it was all a dream

Lots of good stuff out this week. Can't wait.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 8, 2007)

I would so cry like a little bitch if all she does is a cameo, and if her characterization isnt fixed. This is their opportunity damn it! To set things right for DC's most beloved character.

And yeah, lotsa good stuff next week, Gail Simone makes her debut as Wonder Woman's new writer, Superman's Third Kryptonian story arc begins, Green Lantern #24!!! And Booster Gold #3! Of course, as well as Gotham Underground and Green Arrow/Black Canary.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Oct 8, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Gail Simone makes her debut as Wonder Woman's new writer



I heard issue 13 is going to be written by J. Torres, and that Gail won't start 'till next ish.

I'm annoyed, Justice Society won't come out 'till the end of the month.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 8, 2007)

Lawl
DC should update their site.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 10, 2007)

Does anyone read Ex Machina? It's quite awesome.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm not reading any of the Bat-Books, but that Gotham Undergroudn looks gud. And look, it's got the extended Bat Family that I mentioned - Batwoman, Batgirl, Oracle, Huntress, and Jason Todd. But I don't see the Question anywhere. Still, just add 4 more books and it could have been the hypethetical "Weekly Comics Vol 1 - Gotham Underground".

Notice the Wanted Signs: Poison Ivy, Mr. Freeze and Joker - all of 'em are part of the Injustice Society. Looks like after the Injustice League gets broken up, they'll all be shipped off to Salvation Run.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 10, 2007)

Wherever Batwoman is, the Question is sure to follow. 
Speaking of which, she'll be getting her own mini next year(about time), Greg Rucka will be writing.

If the Injustice League gets broken up. Luthor is much more careful now so as not to repeat past mistakes with Supervillain Teams.

BTW, recognise that person beside Gordon?


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah-huh!

Spoiler!

But who is Spoiler under the mask? 
Clone, Robot, Long-lost twin, 
Or Could this be the work of Retcon-Prime again?!


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 11, 2007)

We'll find out, though this is rather big, DC has been ignoring her for the last couple of years. Having her on a cover, or someone who looks like her, is like some kind of acknowledgement that she exist. Anyway, if its really her, its probably a Todd comeback. 
Clones suck Lawl.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2007)

It can only be Retcon Prime, I mean he is on earth again.  Coincidence, I think not


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 11, 2007)

Just read GA/BC #1. Well... the explanation to the events of the Wedding Special seem to be what most people called straight away, but the issue itself was pretty entertaining. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not sure what to make of the development though, since anything concerning the Shamazons recently has been less then good.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 11, 2007)

Parallax said:


> It can only be Retcon Prime, I mean he is on earth again.  Coincidence, I think not


Lawl, he's been pretty behaved since busting out.



Lal Mirch said:


> Just read GA/BC #1. Well... the explanation to the events of the Wedding Special seem to be what most people called straight away, but the issue itself was pretty entertaining.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah it was pretty obvious. And the issue, yes, was good... surprisingly.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bat's made me grin, that he never believed it was Ollie. And as for the man, I bets its a trap to lure Dinah. She's easily one of the best female fighters in the DCU, Goodness recognizes that. She wants her for her Furies.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 11, 2007)

You'd think that Cass Cain would have been approached by now. She's a wayward soul and one of the best martial artists in the DCU. I would have liked to see her clear a room full of those wannabe amazon recruits Maybe they should have used her instead of Holly.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Oct 11, 2007)

Lal Mirch said:


> You'd think that Cass Cain would have been approached by now.



Nah, that would put her on the side of evil again, and no one liked her evil. But, maybe she is in the Amazons since Athena/Goodness is supposed to have women's shelters all over the world.

If Steph's death has been retconned into a long term comma, then it's a cop out on getting her own shrine in the Batcave.


I think Bats should have small shrines to Blue Beetle and the Question, they were both human vigilantees that died very human deaths. Just Ted's goggles and one of the Question's hat's.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 11, 2007)

Montoya has Q's old hat, so Batman would have to wrestle for it hehe.

Interesting thing in the DC Nation Panel this week.


> We've also got the exciting return of…well…I can't tell you about that yet, but trust me, I've read it and it's gonna blow your mind.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Oct 11, 2007)

Taking all bets!

Early odds say it's the return of Barry Allen. Who wants to speculate?

My hope is the return of Kon-El.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 11, 2007)

Its either Kon-El or Bart... well those two are the most popular ones out there that could make a return.

Barry Allen makes an appearance in Booster Gold #3 though.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Oct 12, 2007)

On a different topic, did anyone ever read "*Shazam! and the Monster Society of Evil*". I'm thinking about getting the HC, but don't know if it's worth it. I saw some of th Preview Pages, it looks _okay_, but whati  saw of little Mary Marvel makes me hessitant.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 12, 2007)

Tatl / Tael said:


> Taking all bets!
> 
> Early odds say it's the return of Barry Allen. Who wants to speculate?
> 
> My hope is the return of Kon-El.



Duela...  maybe not a mind-blowing return, but I'd be happy 

Also... WTF happened in Countdown. Makes that Crime Society tie-in completely moot.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 12, 2007)

Or Spoiler...

And yeah, they "iced" him. Shame, he was one of the good things in Countdown. 
And Mary is like the what Natasha was in 52, a bitch. Except with Natasha, John Henry was actually doing something to help her whereas Billy and Freddy are not. Still Countdown 29 was okay.

JLA #14 preview

I cannot not stare at Wonder Woman's chest. 
Kinda ruins the ambience of the scene though.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd love Spoiler (You are talking about Stephanie and not a spoiler in my post?) to come back. I wanted her to become the Spectre when she died. Alas the position was filled by Crispus Allen instead.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 13, 2007)

Lawl, yes its Stephanie. 
If she became the Spectre, would she have gone after Thompkins?


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 13, 2007)

It certainly would of been a good bit of closure to the whole storyline. Also, Stephanie seeking redemption, for her part in war games, would of fit nicely. 

It would be funny if Cass is donning the Spoiler costume in Gotham Underground.


----------



## Pentagramma (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey guys:

I know that this is a dumb question, but I really don´t know the answer:

Guy Gardner was a Green Lantern first, then he took Sinestro´s ring (still a Green Lantern), then at some point he discovered his alien heritage and became Warrior...at what point exactly did he got back to being a Green Lantern? When and why did he do it?
 What happened to his powers?

Can you help me? Please?



and PS: Has he re-united with Ice since she´s alive again? 
That should be written asap, if it´s not done already.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 14, 2007)

Guy became a Lantern again during the events of Green Lantern: Rebirth. When Parallax possessed him and overwrote his Vuldarian DNA. Anyway, after Rebirth, and Parallax' defeat, he was reinstated and became a Lantern once again, leading the newbs in Green Lantern Corps.: Recharge.

And after the Sinestro Corps. War, he and Ice will be reunited, from what the preview summary of GL Corps. #19 I think, tells us.


----------



## Pentagramma (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 16, 2007)

There are a couple of things of interest.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Things don't seem to be getting any better for Green Arrow, Mongul has a Sinestro Corps ring, and Robin and Gotham Underground seems to have an interesting development. I am exited for January.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Oct 16, 2007)

^Yup, I'm adding Gotham Underground to my buy list.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 16, 2007)

That better not be Connor/Roy...


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Superman Prime, I found this cool picture of you:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 17, 2007)

Has anyone read the Just Imagine series? Is it worth downloading legally purchasing?


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 18, 2007)

Why dont you just download it to find out then purchase it. 



Juggernaut said:


> Hey Superman Prime, I found this cool picture of you:


Heh I remember that, I look kewl. 




*Spoiler*: _Countdown 28_ 



WTF Big Barda is dead?!





*Spoiler*: _JLA 14_ 



Didnt like it very much, poor portrayal of Superman's powers and the character itself. That was very dumb attacking Luthor and the others first instead of sneaking it and freeing the rest of the League, which is the most important thing.

Wonder Woman has wondrous melons though.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I didn't think she would go so quickly. Countdown sort of spoiled _Death of the New Gods_ for me. I wonder who the lone survivor of the New Gods is going to be.


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Darkseid most probably?


----------



## Id (Oct 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope they kill off Darkseid, only to bring him back JOBB FREE


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 18, 2007)

Or he ends up saving all of his lot. So far, everything is pointing to their demise, Rip Hunter's board, the damn title. 


Judd Winnick on BC/GA
[Formula]_Shugo_Chara!_-_02_[XviD]



> *NRAMA:* Okay – interesting sidebar counselor, but can you please explain what it has to do with Black Canary stabbing “Ollie?”
> 
> *JW:* Okay, so here it is – I know that Black canary is one of the most formidable martial artists in the DCU. I know that if Ollie pulls a knife on her, she should be able to take it away from him in a heartbeat. So – very special circumstances have to occur for her to go for a moral wound so quickly.
> 
> ...


Bullshit


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 21, 2007)

Death of New Gods

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Last remaining New God will probably be Immortal Man. He's obscure enough to remain off panel most of the time but not useless enough to the point of being irrelevant. Ten Bucks say the new Gods come back within five years of Final Crisis


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, they probably will return. Highfather seemed to elude to it when talking about energy not being destroyed and old gods craving renewal.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

It's a random question but I always wanted to know:
Darkseid... Is it pronounced (d?rk' sd) or (d?rk' sd)?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 21, 2007)

Pronounced Dark-Side


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Oct 23, 2007)

I liked to pronounce it "Dark say'd."


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 23, 2007)

I pronounced it "Dark-Seed" before the Animated Series pronounced it "Dark-Side".

I have a feeling that after Death of the New Gods/Final Crisis, the Fourth World will once again leave the DCU and become it's own thing...hopefully with a new series


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 24, 2007)

Salvation Wall #1 preview


Oct. 24th previews


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2007)

Got the new Superboy Prime One Shot today.  I liked it, overall a solid read.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 24, 2007)

It's Dark-seed.

I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## Segan (Oct 25, 2007)

Is Sodam Yat a Kryptonian as well? According to GLC 17, he got heightened invulnerability due to yellow sun radiation.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 25, 2007)

edit:  Sorry I just read the new Teen Titans

Who were the people on the Last Page? Was that Lex Luthor and then I think I saw Cyborg.....


----------



## The Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Segan said:


> Is Sodam Yat a Kryptonian as well? According to GLC 17, he got heightened invulnerability due to yellow sun radiation.


He's a Daxamite (Kryptonian offshoot)

Ironically his weakness is lead.


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 25, 2007)

Shadow said:


> edit:  Sorry I just read the new Teen Titans
> 
> Who were the people on the Last Page? Was that Lex Luthor and then I think I saw Cyborg.....



Those are the rest of  titans from the future they are part of Luthors Titan army.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 26, 2007)

Gotham Underground was cool. Hope Cass shows up next issue and save Malone's butt. Though it'll be interesting meet with her and the Bronze Tiger.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Oct 26, 2007)

^yeah, it was great. The Nightwing/Alfred scene was particularly good. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Tobias Whale (Lol) is looking to pick up where the Black Mask left off.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 26, 2007)

Heh, I lol'ed at Alfred' scene. 
And what was up with Gordon? Lawl


----------



## Id (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok off topic. But can someone explain to me the mess of Zero Hour?

And at the end, did the heros some what recreate the big bang to take out Parallax?


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 31, 2007)

Id said:


> And at the end, did the heros some what recreate the big bang to take out Parallax?


They recreated the Big Bang to restart the Universe, not to take out Parallax.
Parallax was defeated by Oliver Queen after his battle with the Spectre and his energies absorbed off of him, which weakened him.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 31, 2007)

Is Kyle Rayner still Parallax from the Sinestro Corps?

So is Cass back from the dead? Didnt she die in the War Arc?


----------



## Id (Oct 31, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> They recreated the Big Bang to restart the Universe, not to take out Parallax.
> Parallax was defeated by Oliver Queen after his battle with the Spectre and his energies absorbed off of him, which weakened him.



So the Specter weaken him during their battle (along with his powers being siphoned), and Green Arrow struck the finishing blow.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 1, 2007)

Shadow said:


> Is Kyle Rayner still Parallax from the Sinestro Corps?
> 
> So is Cass back from the dead? Didnt she die in the War Arc?


Kyle is no longer Parallax as of Green Lantern #24.

It was Stephanie(Spoiler) who died in War Games, not Cass. Cass is very much alive and will be joining Batman's Outsiders.

Hope she also appears in the Return of Ra's Al Ghul.



Id said:


> So the Specter weaken him during their battle (along with his powers being siphoned), and Green Arrow struck the finishing blow.


Yep, pretty much.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Nov 1, 2007)

Cass would do great justice to the _Return of Ra's Al Ghul_ storyline since so far it seems to be one fight after the other. Great issue of Batman though.

On another note - there are too many comics, this week, with Countdown in their titles.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 1, 2007)

Speaking of Countdown, I liked this weeks issue. The title change means seriouz bizness now, Countdown to Final Crisis.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Things finally moving on, the Monitors are in unison to wage war against the Monarch and all those who threaten the Multiverse. Something they have been debating among themselves since issue 51 but could never come to an agreement.




JSA 10 was excellent!

*Spoiler*: __ 



KC Superman looked awesome, and Johns set up his power levels well(iirc KC Superman is pre-crisis levels so...). Obsidian finally shows up! About damn time. His talk with Superman was well done.




As well as Action Comics another Johns title. And it was all kinds of brilliant! Except maybe...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Clark being a dork.


----------



## Segan (Nov 1, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> JSA 10 was excellent!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Waid a moment, what is JSA? I didn't know there was a series featuring KC Superman. I'm a fan of KC 8or more like a fan of the art in KC).

Is JSA like that?


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Nov 1, 2007)

^Umm, no, it's not. But, it does have one nice splash-page by Alex Ross inside.


Right now, I'm annoyed 'cause the Superman Confidential story of Superman and Alan Scott has been bumped. I don't even know when it'll resurface.


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 2, 2007)

JSA still one of the strongest team books in DC right now 

What they need now is a proper villain and some fighting!
The past few issues, whilst excellent, still seem abit like padding


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 2, 2007)

Im contended with the little fights, though it wouldnt hurt to see some, especially some PG action.



Segan said:


> Waid a moment, what is JSA? I didn't know there was a series featuring KC Superman. I'm a fan of KC 8or more like a fan of the art in KC).
> 
> Is JSA like that?


Yeah as Tatl said, theres only that splash page featuring KC art. If you havent already, go check out Justice, its also drawn by Alex Ross.


----------



## Segan (Nov 2, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Im contended with the little fights, though it wouldnt hurt to see some, especially some PG action.
> 
> 
> Yeah as Tatl said, theres only that splash page featuring KC art. If you havent already, go check out Justice, its also drawn by Alex Ross.


Holy shit, KC Superman somehow got into another dimension of Earth?

And is that "Justice" a different series from JSA?


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 3, 2007)

Segan said:


> Holy shit, KC Superman somehow got into another dimension of Earth?
> 
> And is that "Justice" a different series from JSA?


Yeah, KC Superman hopped dimensions, from Earth 22 to New Earth.

And Justice is a non canon story, focusing on the Justice League.


----------



## Segan (Nov 3, 2007)

Does JSA also play within the DC continuity? Maybe after Infinity Crisis, but before Sinestro Corps?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, they are restarted after WWIII, and join the new Justice League in Lightning Saga.

They just deal with different issues, like the fact that The Golden Age characters might not be from New Earth's timeline, but from Earth 2. Kingdom Come Superman is technically a Modern, Golden Age Superman (older Superman, but from a modern timeline, instead of being from the 40's), so his connection with the JSA makes sense, since they deal with the Golden, to Silver, to Modern age issues.


----------



## Segan (Nov 3, 2007)

What power-level does KC Superman have in comparisons with other existing Supermans?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd say...Modern Age powers, with the boost of having longer exposure to sunlight than our current Superman, and more experience.

But I base this on the assumption that Kingdom Come was originally intended to be the "Ending" to the current DCU, and not as an alternate reality.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Nov 4, 2007)

KC Superman is kinda a modern Superman, the KC Flash is supposed to be Wally, not Jay.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 8, 2007)

Supergirl #23 is probably the most confusing comic book I have ever read. That or maybe I was too distracted with Supergirls abs hence me not understanding what the bloody hell was going on.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 8, 2007)

Abs? You mean ribs...

Supergirl is the pro-ana of female super heroes. I mean every other female has big tits and a big ass, but Supergirl is flat chested, and has no ass (I mean if she can fit it in that micro-mini) to speak of. I mean is she trying to make a statement, of unexplainable expectations, or is she trying to see if a Kryptonian can starve to death (because they totally can't...).

It's really such a turn-off, and shows that Power Girl is the better of the two (huge shirt busting tits).


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 8, 2007)

Segan said:


> What power-level does KC Superman have in comparisons with other existing Supermans?



If i were to take a guess he is stronger than Mainstream superman because he has been exposed to the sun for a lot longer. Plus Kryptonite doesn't hurt him anymore.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 8, 2007)

Does anyone read Vinyl Underground?


----------



## deathgod (Nov 9, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Supergirl #23 is probably the most confusing comic book I have ever read. That or maybe I was too distracted with Supergirls abs hence me not understanding what the bloody hell was going on.



Glad I'm not the only one. I have never been so lost as to what's going on in a comic (or anything else) in my life. I followed up to her getting her mission, then everything else went over my head. Never have I wanted to see thought bubbles so much in my life

Man I need to learn comic book lingo. I was trying to figure out what KC stood for until I saw someone post it out completely. I love Alex Ross's painting style. It has an old school feel to it.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, we'll find out in Supergirl #24, or we wont. I love the beginning part though, that was nice. And drew Johnsons art, the man was born for the sole purpose of drawing Supergirl imo.



> Abs? You mean ribs...


Well, mostly her abdominals, though one could see a rib or two when she bends back a bit. Guedes draw her phat in the previous 3 issues. 

----------
Countdown to Final Crisis #24 is going to be awesome. To those who saw the 2nd teaser, the identity of the Black clad Superman talking to Mr. Henshaw is revealed, and he's exactly who I thought he would be.


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 9, 2007)

Linky linky?


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 10, 2007)

[DLMURL]http://forum.newsarama.com/showthread.php?t=135840[/DLMURL]

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shame about Zod and Lana though. Zod's the only one I like form Earth 15.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Nov 10, 2007)

^Sounds interesting... unfortunately we have the other Countdown plot threads to look forward to as well. 

Anyone read the Red Rain mini? It was quite good for a Challengers story.

EDIT: Just read Supergirl. Yep, I'm confused.


----------



## deathgod (Nov 11, 2007)

Who's that superman in the black?


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 11, 2007)

deathgod said:


> Who's that superman in the black?



I think it is Superboy Prime all grown up.  That is what I have heard on another forum.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Nov 12, 2007)

deathgod said:


> Who's that superman in the black?




*Spoiler*: __ 



It is indeed Superman Prime. It is confirmed in the latest Countdown preview. It is listed as Superman Prime's story.


----------



## deathgod (Nov 12, 2007)

Do comic companies not now how to keep stuff secret anymore. I mean wow, I have never seen anyone build up an arc and spoil the ending themselves as much as Marvel and DC


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 12, 2007)

deathgod said:


> Do comic companies not now how to keep stuff secret anymore. I mean wow, I have never seen anyone build up an arc and spoil the ending themselves as much as Marvel and DC


Try not reading the spoilers (from all sites), then you won't be mad.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, it doesnt spoil much, at least, not as much as Kyle's. He suddenly popped out of nowhere in Countdown to help Donna and the others in their quest to find Palmer when in Sinestro Corps War he was still Parallax.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Nov 14, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> It's really such a turn-off, and shows that Power Girl is the better of the two (huge shirt busting tits).



 ...boys.




			
				deathgod said:
			
		

> Man I need to learn comic book lingo.



Yeah, "KC Superman" sounds like a BBQ sauce. 


I can't wait to see what happens to Mary this month. Plus, "Mr. Myxlpix explains it all."


----------



## Segan (Nov 14, 2007)

How did Superman Prime get all that black and buff? Does the final CD crisis play after the Sinestro Corps?


----------



## Dietsunkist (Nov 14, 2007)

Segan said:


> How did Superman Prime get all that black and buff? Does the final CD crisis play after the Sinestro Corps?



As far as the Sinestro Corps war, that has been over for a while in the Countdown series, as Kyle is back from it and joined up with Jason, Bob, and Donna. As far as the black and buff, he transforms into the buff adult look whenever he is wearing his armor, which feeds him yellow sun. Maybe he flew into the sun and has been supercharged to where he doesn't need the armor to become superman, either that, or maybe he joined up with Monarch and got changed by him somehow. I imagine we'll find out in the next few weeks between Countdown and SC War.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 14, 2007)

Any thoughts on the Titans East One Shot? Mixed reviews on the bloc, but I might pass on it.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 14, 2007)

Segan said:


> How did Superman Prime get all that black and buff? Does the final CD crisis play after the Sinestro Corps?


Black, I dunno, we'll probably find out soon, buff I think, its just the artist rendition, though as Dietsunkist said, it has been quite some time since the the SCW.



bjorkubus said:


> Any thoughts on the Titans East One Shot? Mixed reviews on the bloc, but I might pass on it.


Winnick = pass

*Spoiler*: __ 



did kill Powerboy though, I guess thats a plus since I hated the bitch.




-----------
Countdown to Final Crisis #24 was brutal.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fanboy Prime destroyed Earth 15 along with its JLA without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 14, 2007)

You have such an anger around you Superman Prime.

Yes, yes your universe and everything you cherished was destroyed around you in your youth, yes yes, you had to go fight a multiversal war just as your powers emerged and the girl of your dreams finally wanted you, yes yes, you had to watch New Earth piss itself down the drain despite your sacrifice to save it....

Oh. 

I guess you do have a right to be pissed off


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 16, 2007)

Im just glad Prime wasnt written as Emo-El like what Johns did in the one-shot.


----------



## Nexas (Nov 16, 2007)

Meh not really a fan of Adult-Primes new look. That armor of his was so badass.


----------



## ouatic (Nov 16, 2007)

^ Jim Lee = love/awesomeness

Well, I don't really have an opinion on Superman Prime's new look. But watching destroy Earth-15 was pretty badass.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 16, 2007)

9811495 said:
			
		

> _Originally posted by Val _



Wow! Just Wow...


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 16, 2007)

So it was him who plucked out Myx from the 5th Dimension? I reckon he wants him to use his powers to bring back the Silver Age? And for a 19 year old, he looks pretty mature.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 16, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> So it was him who plucked out Myx from the 5th Dimension? I reckon he wants him to use his powers to bring back the Silver Age? And for a 19 year old, he looks pretty mature.


We have to wait until the book actually comes out for the answers.
Looks like only Crispus Allen or some huge Plot Device is gonna stop him.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 17, 2007)

Spectre vs. Superman-Prime? Now that would be awesome.

And Skeets, lol, how's Booster Gold? #4 was pretty cool.

Actually, this weeks DC was pretty good, Gail's Wonder Woman and Dixon's Batman and the Outsiders were both very good.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Nov 17, 2007)

Booster Gold was great this week; the preview for the next issue is very intriguing indeed.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 17, 2007)

I bet this is just Rip's way, the next mission, of telling Booster that something cant just be changed. They'll probably stop the Joker but Babs ends up in the wheelchair anyway.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, I can't see anything happening that will really affect DC continuity. Still interesting nonetheless.

Salvation Run was alright, although a little disappointing. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Interested to see how Joker will act in this series.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Nov 20, 2007)

Bah, Salvation Run...love the concept, love the fact the Rogues come across as competent, hate the fact that Willingham wrote them all with the same voice. 

On the other hand, Nightwing was an A+


----------



## Havoc (Nov 20, 2007)

Anybody else reading Simon Dark?

It's pretty good


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 21, 2007)

Is that another Bat-related book? God it's getting deep now.

Superman-Pride your sig is creeping me out...looks like a man with tits...


----------



## Havoc (Nov 21, 2007)

Well it takes place in Gotham, nothing else connects it to Batman.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 21, 2007)

Lal Mirch said:


> Salvation Run was alright, although a little disappointing.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I've yet to read it, wasnt planning to but Catwoman #76 preview changed me mind.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Batman coming to her aide.






Booster Beetle said:


> On the other hand, Nightwing was an A+


Hopefully it'll always be that good from here on.



NeoDMC said:


> Superman-Pride your sig is creeping me out...looks like a man with tits...


No its not! 

---------------
February Solicits


----------



## Danchou (Nov 21, 2007)

Does anyone here read ? It's an incredibly well written noir comic. The last story arc is about to kick off, ending at the 100th issue.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Nov 21, 2007)

I've been tempted to pick up 100 Bullets, but I'm really loath to start collecting a new series at this point. I may cave in and at least pick up the first volume, I've heard good things.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 21, 2007)

Probably getting it this Christmas. 
---------
The WALL has fallen.


----------



## Id (Nov 22, 2007)

I just finished reading *Day of Vengeance*. Whats the follow up to this?


----------



## Lal Mirch (Nov 22, 2007)

^The Shadowpact series.


----------



## lucky (Nov 23, 2007)

Countdown 23 spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 




wow that's confusing.  power levels in the DCU, that is.... 


from what i gathered, 

SPectre > all (disregarding mikey, lucifer and those foos)

But

Mxyptlyk > Spectre (emperor joker series)

And Zatanna's couterpart > Mxy (cant kill him but can take away his powers)

But Superboy Prime > Zatanna 

Oy.... Mxy just pulled a darkseid or something?


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 23, 2007)

Wouldnt think about it too much, for all we know, Myx was letting them do it.

Anyway, would've been easier to achieve his goals if he just took the Thunderbolt instead.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Nov 23, 2007)

^Yeah, it is all a bit confusing. I think we just have to go by the rule of thumb that Superman Prime > all. At least we got a reason as to why he appears to look 30.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 23, 2007)

I wonder what that time traveler was doing with the golden age Blue beetle in #4? Hmm.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Nov 23, 2007)

Id said:


> I just finished reading *Day of Vengeance*. Whats the follow up to this?



Infinite Crisis -> Brave New World -> Trials of Shazam/Shadow Pact


----------



## Shadow (Nov 27, 2007)

Does anyone know when the new Teen  Titans about the Titans of Tommorrow will next appear? I havent seen a link for it this month on the 0day thread


----------



## Dietsunkist (Nov 27, 2007)

Shadow said:


> Does anyone know when the new Teen  Titans about the Titans of Tommorrow will next appear? I havent seen a link for it this month on the 0day thread



Tomorrow (Nov 28th)


----------



## Id (Nov 28, 2007)

Lal Mirch said:


> ^The Shadowpact series.



Shadow pact series picks up on DoV? Thanks.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 28, 2007)

You know what I always wondered?

When will Clark take on the black "S" costume? I mean it's so much cooler than his current one, and he's already seen it like 1000 times to know that he will eventually take it, no matter what timeline.

I had thought he would take it after One Year, but no luck. Will Final Crisis finally force him to change the outfits?

Those who don't know what the Black S is, here you go.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 29, 2007)

He wore it after OWaW, I expected he'd also wear it OYL what with all the shit that happened during IC. It'd be cool if he wears it post FC and stick with it, though you know, it kinda makes him look morbid, and that's Batman's shtick. 
The editorial wont let him wear that for long.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 29, 2007)

Just caught up with redent events.

Superman Prime totally rocks. We can add him to the planet killers list


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 29, 2007)

which comic are they showin the Ion vs the evil despicable scum Superboy Primus


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2007)

It'll be in the latest Green Lantern...Ion getting his ass kicked in by Superman Prime.

Like I've said, this arc will end with the Human Green Lanterns saving the day.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2007)

This page is pretty cool. She gets suited up sorta like Ironman. Is this that Cassandra Cain chick you guys are always talking about?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2007)

Nope, Cassandra has black hair, and her mask doesn't have a mouth.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2007)

You also have to understand that there are two Batgirls now.

Cassandra and Misfit.

Misfit looks like a young Barbara Gordon so this may be her, but I doubt it.

That looks more like a new outfit for Batwoman, unless Barbara has learned to walk again (and that will be hell to pay for DC if so)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Id (Nov 29, 2007)

Talk about curbstomp. Who new SBP really gave it to Ion.


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 29, 2007)

Ion at least didn't end up like poor Risk. Yeah, his newbieness played against him, but at least he endured longer than expected . . .

@LIL_M0: You're so lucky Comic Book Guy isn't around to read your post . . . : P


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 29, 2007)

Is this from Superman Batman?  And what is the Batgirl Ironman pic from?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2007)

I found the pic while browsing the net. I said she was "Batwoman"
Here's another pic on flickr Pocket​_Monsters​_-​_Diamond&Pearl​_-​_525&526​_DP056&DP057​_[D-TVO​_WMV9​_120fps][0CCEA703].avi


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> Is this from Superman Batman?  And what is the Batgirl Ironman pic from?



Yeah, it's from Superman/Batman. Someone told me to read it, because it would show me how Loeb would treat the Ultimates. It proved to me that he'll treat them like shit.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 29, 2007)

That looks like future Batwoman.


Oh and anybody read Countdown? Deadshot just ended all the gay jokes in the series, like with a bullet.

*Spoiler*: __ 



he shot Trickster in the head and chest.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Nov 30, 2007)

^ I know. Countdown's finally getting good. December is going to be f'ing amazing for Countdown.

Plus: what will happen with the stuff going on over the Titans heads? And what does Starro have to do with it?


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 30, 2007)

I loved TT's last issue. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really liked how Kara made her comeback, at least for now.

And things are looking grim for Miss Martian


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 30, 2007)

Miss Martian isn't going nowhere. 
Supergirl on the other hand... she did hit Kon pretty hard though, he must've been punched right into orbit if he hasn't returned yet.

Spoiler


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 30, 2007)

Isn't Batwoman- Kathy Kane the lesbian lover of the Question (the new Question, Renee Montoya?) whom is also a rich woman, which may explain why she's suiting up all Ironman style?

:S

Where'd that page come from?


----------



## delirium (Nov 30, 2007)

Best writers to handle Batman.

List them.

Now.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Nov 30, 2007)

The Wanderer said:


> I loved TT's last issue.



I Loved the cover!

"Oh, Dios mio.'


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 30, 2007)

And once again. . . Cassandra Cain (albeit bad future version) falls victim. . .

Seems like Cassandra Cain is not destined to be a Titan. . . sigh. . .


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 30, 2007)

Fans of Batman Beyond or the DCAU in general, are going to like next weeks Countdown.

And I was expecting Cass to be, at the least, the last one to get hit by a Starro. I suppose being evil makes you sort of less efficient than when you are good.


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 30, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Best writers to handle Batman.
> 
> List them.
> 
> Now.



Chuck Dixon?


----------



## deathgod (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't know much about cassandra but from what I have seen of her and the hype she has she's not that impressive. It seems that everybody is kicking her ass. 

Is countdown good? Just started and finished reading 52 today, and I was thinking about getting into countdown, so what's it about?


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 30, 2007)

deathgod said:


> I don't know much about cassandra but from what I have seen of her and the hype she has she's not that impressive. It seems that everybody is kicking her ass.


Huh? you mean Cassandra Sandsmark? She was getting hype? :amazed



> Is countdown good? Just started and finished reading 52 today, and I was thinking about getting into countdown, so what's it about?


It's a lead in to Final Crisis.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 1, 2007)

My Cassandra Cain sense is tingling! And thus, I am compelled here to. . .



deathgod said:


> I don't know much about cassandra but from what I have seen of her and the hype she has she's not that impressive. It seems that everybody is kicking her ass.



I'll tell you why.

Cassandra Cain post-Infinite Crisis has been handled horribly. She's an unfortunate far cry from the character she used to be back when she was introduced and in her former series. Editors wanted to have her a villain opposite to Robin in Robin's OYL story, and Adam Beechen royally fucked up her characterization and design concept.

And thus, we Cassandra Cain fans started up an entire campaign, from websites to the satirical CassToons, sparking so much attention that even Wizard Magazine noticed our reaction.

So, DC Comics tried to fix up Cassandra Cain's character, by having her desire a father figure. And since Batman was absent, she went to Deathstroke. Who then literally drugged her, causing her murderous, B-cheesy villain behaviour. Cop-out more or less.

Still, Titans East was alright from the start. . . then Adam-fucking-Beechen became cowriter, the ending being quite soon and a disappointment overall. Oh, and Cassandra gets the short end of the stick again.

Joe Kelly with Cassandra Cain on Supergirl was random, really, where she just served as a filler villain. And Kryptonian spikes? What the fuck?

And as for Batman, you think he'd go after upon immediately discovering her murders in Robin OYL. . .

No, instead he just calls her disturbed.

Fucking Beechen.

So far, no writer has been able to properly handle Cassandra Cain, with the possibility of Joe Kelly. And even then, he didn't do much for her post-IC in the Supergirl issue.

Fucking Beechen.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 1, 2007)

It happens a lot more in Marvel than it does in DC, but it shouldn't excuse the writer any less. Plot pushing is one of the most reckless things a writer can do, ESPECIALLY in a shared universe.

It's like playing Basketball, but everyone is playing by different rules. One guy won't dribble (Bendis), another won't stop kicking the ball out of bounds (Loeb), and the ref just stands there doing nothing (Joe Q).

Killing a character is common place in comics and shouldn't be seen as more than a plot point. Killing a character's character though, well hell look how long it took Hal Jordan to come back.


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 1, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Miss Martian isn't going nowhere.
> Supergirl on the other hand... she did hit Kon pretty hard though, he must've been punched right into orbit if he hasn't returned yet.
> 
> Spoiler



I like Kara's reaction to seeing the SC and GLC duking it out above space:

"Holy crap. It's a *war*."


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 1, 2007)

That sig is unsightly...cover your shame


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 1, 2007)

Darklyre said:
			
		

> I like Kara's reaction to seeing the SC and GLC duking it out above space:
> 
> "Holy crap. It's a *war*."


That was pretty funny. Almost as good as John Stewart saying "And people wonder why there's no Teen Lantern" in Teen Titans #006.

I can't wait to see the search for Ray Palmer team going to the Superman: Red Son universe, it's one of my favourite elseworlds titles.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 2, 2007)

Im still waiting for Trial of Shazam to crossover with SC


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 2, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> I can't wait to see the search for Ray Palmer team going to the Superman: Red Son universe, it's one of my favourite elseworlds titles.



$20 says the Red Son version of Batman asks them to touch his sexy hat.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 2, 2007)

Didnt they already go to Earth 30(Red Son)?


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 2, 2007)

Chatulio said:
			
		

> Im still waiting for Trial of Shazam to crossover with SC


Yea...wait WHAT? I haven't heard about this.



			
				Superman Prime said:
			
		

> Didnt they already go to Earth 30(Red Son)?


No the Red Son issue is out December 5th. 




			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> So far, the group has traveled to the WildStorm universe and a new version of the Crime Society's universe, the Batman: Red Rain universe (where the Dark Knight is a vampire), the Gotham by Gaslight universe (a Victorian-era Gotham)


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 2, 2007)

I found who the Death of the new gods soul stealers is....


*Spoiler*: __ 



 STARMAN!


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks more like Infinity Man of the Forever People.


----------



## The Sentry (Dec 2, 2007)

I cant wait till Ion defeats Superboy Primal


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 2, 2007)

You'll be waiting a long time I think then.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 2, 2007)

*NEVAR 4GET!!! *


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 2, 2007)

Its not even possible for Ion to beat Prime even if he masters his powers.
And unless Yat absorbs all the energies in the central power battery and the essence of the Guardians of the Universe, there is just no way he could win. Only someone like the Spectre could take him down.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 2, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> Yea...wait WHAT? I haven't heard about this.



And you never will


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 3, 2007)

So, how is Freddy doing? Any closer to being Capt. Marvel, or Shazam...?
I stopped reading Trials after they got attacked by those pig men! :amazed


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 3, 2007)

Anyone read Gotham Underground this week?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Spoiler made a brief appearance.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow. Didn't expect that to happen in Teen Titans 53.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Miss Martian decapitated her future self. o___o




What's been going on with The Spectre? Someone catch me on on his whereabouts, please.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 3, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> So, how is Freddy doing? Any closer to being Capt. Marvel, or Shazam...?
> I stopped reading Trials after they got attacked by those pig men! :amazed



So far the power is split between Freddy and the troll chick with freddy having the power of solomon, and achilles as well as half the power of hercules and apollo. Troll chick has the power of atlas and half the power of hercules and apollo. Now they are both chasing Mercury for his power.



bjorkubus said:


> Wow. Didn't expect that to happen in Teen Titans 53.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



His last appearance that i am aware of was recently in Blue Beetle as a guest star of sorts. As of IC hes bond to some dead cop and was inactive for a year i think.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 3, 2007)

One of the running plot threads in Countdown to Mystery involves the Spectre. At the moment he is bound to Crispus Allen (Gotham Central) and is being accompanied by some random person they killed in the first issue.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 3, 2007)

Lal Mirch said:


> Anyone read Gotham Underground this week?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Yeah, she did, makes me more excited for Dixon's Robin. I wonder if its really her though.


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 3, 2007)

Then what will happen with Wonder Girl ? Heh, Ravager is going to have a field day with this : P


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 3, 2007)

Hopefully, Tim splitsville's her.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 3, 2007)

Conner's going to be mad at Tim when he comes back.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 3, 2007)

I really hate the idea of TimxCassie. :\ It's a soap opera rule for the girlfriend to get together with her boyfriend's best friend after he dies, and then the boyfriend comes back to life and "oh, the drama!" ensues.


----------



## The Sentry (Dec 3, 2007)

I hate Superman Prime go Superman and Green lanterns defeet him


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Dec 3, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> I hate Superman Prime go Superman and Green lanterns defeet him



Bizarro speak, right?



I loved ToS#10. I know someone who warrants a mini, at least.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 3, 2007)

Wait a minute, I tought that Superboy had defeated superboy prime

or he got back to life?


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 3, 2007)

Superboy did not defeat Superboy(now man)-Prime, in fact, no one has yet to defeat him unless one counts that time when Kal-El beat him on Mogo... despite all the Kryptonite around, hmmm...



Tatl / Tael said:


> Bizarro speak, right?


Which reminds me, could there be a Bizarro Superman-Prime? 

You're breaking my heart Fire Fist Ace.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 3, 2007)

Tatl / Tael said:


> *Bizarro speak, right?*
> 
> 
> 
> I loved ToS#10. I know someone who warrants a mini, at least.


hahahahhahaaha.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 4, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Superboy did not defeat Superboy(now man)-Prime, in fact, no one has yet to defeat him unless one counts that time when Kal-El beat him on Mogo... despite all the Kryptonite around, hmmm...



So superboy just died in vain huh? wath a pity he used to be a cool char.

dam this DC villans are so f*king overpowered.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 4, 2007)

He died a hero, not to mention it was he who destroyed Alex' Tower by ramming Prime into it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 4, 2007)

Cassandra Cain update:

Somewhere in Detective Comics during 2008, Chuck Dixon will write an issue concerning Batman's relationship with Cassandra post-OYL.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 4, 2007)

Hopefully, they'll address why the fuck Batman never went out looking for her.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 5, 2007)

He doesn't care much for his female sidekicks.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 5, 2007)

To Batman's defence, he did kick Chang Tzu's err, ass when he was "experimenting" with Sasha.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 5, 2007)

Suigetsu said:


> So superboy just died in vain huh? wath a pity he used to be a cool char.
> 
> dam this DC villans are so f*king overpowered.



If you call taking out the device that is playing musical chairs witht multiverse in vain then ya he did.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 6, 2007)

Countdown Arena #1:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ugh! _Red Rain_ Batman beat _Gotham by Gaslight_ Batman. I can tell already that everyone that I voted for will lose. Other than that, it was a pretty pedestrian comic.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't get Countdown Arena, and was that New Earth's Nightshade?

*Spoiler*: __ 



who looks to have been dismembered?




Supergirl is still confusing. It lacks thought boxes.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm honestly not too sure about which Nightshade it was. It can't be though... can it? You never know these days with DC.

Countdown was okay this week. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



One page of Batman Beyond was disappointing though.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 6, 2007)

Lal Mirch said:


> I'm honestly not too sure about which Nightshade it was. It can't be though... can it? You never know these days with DC.


Hnn, well since she is part of the Suicide Squad and Shadowpact, so it might be a Nightshade form a different Earth who looks awfully similar to the New Earth one.



> Countdown was okay this week.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Heh, I was hoping to see the JLU.. as I read the monitor fight I was expecting "any minute now, Terry and the JLU are gonna swoop in"... didnt happen. 




JSA #11 was also cool this week.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Glimpse of Earth 2, Superman and KC Superman, the new Judomaster, Damage, KC Superman and Power Girl's interaction, and Starman asking _us_ for a map of the Mutiverse.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 6, 2007)

I can't wait to see the Superman faceoff in Countdown: Arena. Go Red Son!


----------



## Cindy (Dec 6, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Supergirl is still confusing. It lacks thought boxes.



That's because Supergirl lacks thought. 

Sorry, it was too easy to ignore.

She's been using her noggin more lately, I think. I don't keep up with her title.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 8, 2007)

KC Superman vs. Superboy-Prime

IT HAS TO HAPPEN.

The epic clash of morals.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 8, 2007)

Im curious Power girl is from Earth 2 from when the former multiverse existed right? So that would make her a silver age Kryptonian right? So shouldnt she be a match for Prime?


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 8, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Im curious Power girl is from Earth 2 from when the former multiverse existed right? So that would make her a silver age Kryptonian right? So shouldnt she be a match for Prime?


If she turns out to be really from the Pre-CoIE Earth 2 and not the one that was shown in 52 with the missing Kryptonians(which is not the pre-CoIE Earth 2), then yeah, she should be a match for Prime.
Feat-wise though, she has not shown anything Silver Age in OYL.

Heh, she's actually the one I want to defeat Superman-Prime.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 8, 2007)

Hmm *rubs chin* I see.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 8, 2007)

I actually want Prime to be taken down by the Amazon's deadly bee weapon:


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 9, 2007)

Bees, My God...

On another note, isn't KC Superman on the VILLIAN cover for the Final Crisis solicitations?


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 9, 2007)

He is and so is J'onn who was holding a bloody knife.

And heh I just remembered, KC Superman on that teaser has Ray Palmer's insignia just like Earth 33' Flash.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 9, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Im curious Power girl is from Earth 2 from when the former multiverse existed right? So that would make her a silver age Kryptonian right? So shouldnt she be a match for Prime?



The godly Silver Age Superman is from Earth-1.

Power Girl was from Earth-2, home of the Golden Age Superman. GA Superman started out weaker and took longer to power up. He and E1 Superman became somewhat even, mostly on account that DC Comics depowered E1 Superman.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 9, 2007)

Is there anyone out there besides me...who hates Green Arrow?

I mean I don't even have a reason, I just hate his guts and I want him to die.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 10, 2007)

Heh, I like Ollie, though I'd rather he die than Connor.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, I prefer Connor to... although I don't dislike Ollie.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2007)

Silver Age DC was much more interesting...


*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 10, 2007)

Superman: I'm one of the baddest mutha fuckas of all time. I'm one of the best singers, and one of the best looking mutha fuckas you've ever seen. Hold my drink bitch.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 11, 2007)

Wonder Twin i*c*st = not hot


----------



## Cindy (Dec 11, 2007)

Batman's face (and the little something extra sticking out of his belt)! Omg! xD


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2007)

bjorkubus said:


> Batman's face (and *the little something extra sticking out of his belt*)! Omg! xD


I didn't notice that until just now.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Dec 11, 2007)

OMG! New Chalkboard in Booster Gold:




NO TROPHY = STEPHANIE?


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah, so she's definitely alive that's why Batman never gave her her own place in the Batcave. Batman knew...


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 12, 2007)

So wait they are gonna retcon Barbara now? Does the make her batgirl again?



Comic Book Guy said:


> The godly Silver Age Superman is from Earth-1.
> 
> Power Girl was from Earth-2, home of the Golden Age Superman. GA Superman started out weaker and took longer to power up. He and E1 Superman became somewhat even, mostly on account that DC Comics depowered E1 Superman.



Oh ok thanks for clearing that up CBG.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 12, 2007)

^I don't think they are. I wouldn't think that such a big change like that would occur in Booster Gold.

So Stephanie is back. I was positive that it would be someone else in the Spoiler suit. Thats good news!!


----------



## the_ilest (Dec 12, 2007)

so is there any new news on holy terror, batman.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2007)

Is Batman in the Green Lantern Corps now?


----------



## The Rook (Dec 12, 2007)

Countdown Arena features characters from Elseworld Comics.  That's Bruce from Darkest Knight.


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 12, 2007)

*GLC 25: MASSIVE SPOILERS !!*




*Spoiler*: __ 



and finally the Blackest Night prophacy is revealed by Ganthat and Sayd. Eventually there would be a lantern corps for all colors. Green and Yellow as we've seen as well as well as red for hatred, orange for avarice*, Blue for Hope, Indigo for compassion, violet for love and so on. All these lanterns would go to war with each other and only one would survive or something like that. Ganthat and Sayd are then shown to have created the Blue Lanterns.

It ends with the Anti-Moniter being captured by a bunch of undead beings that use black energy rings.

* Blackest Night coming 2009*




OMG Violet Lantern


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 12, 2007)

^Mace windu


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 12, 2007)

> Violet Lantern


They're the Star Sapphires.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 12, 2007)

In Blackest Night, the third and final big GL event by Geoff Johns, is _supposedly_ the war between the other emotions.

So far, we have Yellow=Fear, Green=Will=, and Pink=Love, with 5 others remaining.

I'm guessing Red and Blue are two of the colours, with Red=Anger and Blue=Sorrow/Sadness.

And DC Comics has ruined Tim Drake. Turned him into an emo.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 12, 2007)

So what does everyone think of Booster Gold 5?


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 12, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And DC Comics has ruined Tim Drake. Turned him into an emo.


Whoa there ! Perhaps we can wait until TT 54 comes out. Tim really needs to snap out of it.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 12, 2007)

Blue is hope, Red hate, Orange is avarice, yeah, there'll be a colour war in The Blackest Night.

Oh Tim, I just got reminded of his kiss with Wonder Girl where both were crying... wtf.

Wonder Woman was great! The other pantheon's like Odin, Raiga, that was very cool, and that scene with the lasso, Diana reduced Captain Nazi to tears. 
Lawl at the bald Amazon though. 

And depressing news... to Green Arrow fans

*Spoiler*: __ 



Connor Hawke got shot in the back by a freaking laser beam which went right though his heart and chest. Fuck...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 12, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> So what does everyone think of Booster Gold 5?



Bittersweet. I felt that Barbara Gordon really got the short end of the stick in Killing Joke. But as Oracle, she's one of the few disabled heroes and without powers.

As much as I like her back with mobility again, I rather stick with what's been unfortunately done -- it's been far too long.



The Wanderer said:


> Whoa there ! Perhaps we can wait until TT 54 comes out. Tim really needs to snap out of it.



No need for Teen Titans. He's doing a fine job in the Resurrection of Ra's al Ghul storyline.



Superman Prime said:


> Wonder Woman was great! The other pantheon's like Odin, Raiga, that was very cool, and that scene with the lasso, Diana reduced Captain Nazi to tears.



They reintroduced the Pantheon, eh? I haven't seen them since the Pantheon War.



> And depressing news... to Green Arrow fans
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*GOD DAMN YOU DIDIO. . . GOD FREAKING DAMN YOU. . .*


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 13, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Bittersweet. I felt that Barbara Gordon really got the short end of the stick in Killing Joke. But as Oracle, she's one of the few disabled heroes and without powers.



Ya very true. Though i feel bad for booster going back to save her several times only to be told he couldn't do anything. What a slap in the face 



> *GOD DAMN YOU DIDIO. . . GOD FREAKING DAMN YOU. . .*



Another favorite crushed for the sake of profit


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 13, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> So what does everyone think of Booster Gold 5?



Nice issue, I expected the outcome but it was still nice. I'm pumped for the Blue & Gold arc.


----------



## qks (Dec 13, 2007)

anybody else think coutdown arena sucks 

i mean the art is bad n all the characters i wanted to win are losing


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 13, 2007)

Lawl, Im not reading it. 
I did read 1, and the art is, I found it okay.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if the Ran-Thanagar(?) War takes place before or after Green Lantern: Rebirth and Green Lantern Corps: Recharge?

Also, do I have to read Infinite Crisis and all of the tie-ins to fully understand the Green Lantern books?


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 13, 2007)

After Rebirth and before Recharge.



> Also, do I have to read Infinite Crisis to fully understand the Green Lantern books?


Not really.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks man.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Dec 13, 2007)

qks said:


> anybody else think coutdown arena sucks
> 
> i mean the art is bad n all the characters i wanted to win are losing



I think it's okay. My Batman lost, but Green Lanter-05 won, so I'm 1-to-1.

Plus, I can't wait to see Super-Reagan vs. Super-Commie.


But, it is a little hard to follow. For instance, I don't understand what happened to Nazi-Ray.

Countdown was boring this week - it needed a lot more May, but the scenes with Piper & Trickster were good. I just wish Countdown had the "Next time on Countdown" previews, like they did on 52.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2007)

Since there's an Anti-Monitor, is there a "posi-monitor" as well? You know, like a good guy (or girl) monitor. What do monitors do anyways?


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 13, 2007)

Lawl no, its just Monitor. And like the name says, he or rather they, monitor the Multiverse. Make sure no one destroys it and such.
And there are male, female, furry monitors too.



> Countdown was boring this week - it needed a lot more May, but the scenes with Piper & Trickster were good. I just wish Countdown had the "Next time on Countdown" previews, like they did on 52.


Yeah, it was a forgettable issue.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh, So they're kinda like The Watcher from Marvel with a more active role.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 14, 2007)

Tatl / Tael said:


> I think it's okay. My Batman lost, but Green Lanter-05 won, so I'm 1-to-1.
> 
> Plus, I can't wait to see Super-Reagan vs. Super-Commie.
> 
> ...



Nazi Ray was destroyed by Monarch i think.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 14, 2007)

Go Super-Commie!


----------



## qks (Dec 16, 2007)

Tatl / Tael said:


> I think it's okay. My Batman lost, but Green Lanter-05 won, so I'm 1-to-1.
> 
> Plus, I can't wait to see Super-Reagan vs. Super-Commie.
> 
> ...



its not just that i mean why is monarch making them fight each other why not recruit all 3, if he is building an army wouldnt greater numbers be better for him

nazi-ray was destroyed by monarch for trying to escape


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2007)

Can some one please explain the whole DC Trinity thing to me?


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 16, 2007)

I hadn't even heard of it until you mentioned it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 16, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Can some one please explain the whole DC Trinity thing to me?



The DC Trinity are it's three biggest figures.

Superman, Batman, and Wonder Woman.


They're pretty much just there as the face(s) of DC. DC just likes using them as the trinity because it gets people nostalgic for some reason.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 16, 2007)

Why Wonder Woman? From the level of anger at Hal Jordan being replaced by Kyle Rayner, I would have said GL Hal was bigger.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 16, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> Why Wonder Woman? From the level of anger at Hal Jordan being replaced by Kyle Rayner, I would have said GL Hal was bigger.



Both The flash and GL communities are bigger than WW's but DC keeps her there for tradition and to be PC.

Robin's also much more popular then Wondy. Hell he's in the top 5 most recognizable fictional characters easily.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> The DC Trinity are it's three biggest figures.
> 
> Superman, Batman, and Wonder Woman.
> 
> ...


Ok, so trinity is just a nick-name. So nothing else special about those three. I mean, they don't hold the keys to the universe or some junk, right?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 16, 2007)

Superman does actually. Something about him being the first and so on.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2007)

Superman holds the key to the universe, Wonder Woman has boobs. What'd you get Batman?

"I got a rock "  lol


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 16, 2007)

Batman has what really counts. Sales.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 16, 2007)

I think it has also has to do with the fact they were the only three that were still popular throughout the 40s while other heroes were forgotten.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 17, 2007)

So the solicit for the Raven Mini has FINALLY been released. I've been waiting for it since June 2006. D:


*Spoiler*: _Cover and Solicit_ 





DC SPECIAL: RAVEN #1
Written by Marv Wolfman
Art and cover by Damion Scott & Robert Campanella
From Marv Wolfman, co-creator of Raven, and maverick penciller Damion Scott (BATGIRL) comes a 5-issue miniseries delving into Raven’s past and giving her a new life — but first she must survive the horrors of high school! Can the Titan’s empath endure the wave of teen angst at school, especially after someone begins killing students? Emotions are driven sky high thanks to the reappearance of the Psycho Pirate’s Medusa mask, and there’s no way anyone can contain it once it has fallen into the wrong hands. Titans fans new and old dare not miss this one!
On sale March 5 • 1 of 5 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 17, 2007)

Aye... and drawn by Batgirl artist, Damion Scott.


I'm glad Ivan Reis is back to drawing GL.


----------



## Cindy (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes, I'm still iffy though. I liked his stuff on Batgirl, but his style's evolved to a point where it's more cartoony dynamic.. I guess I have to see the first issue to make a better judgment. Either way, I'm still getting it.


----------



## ComputerFriendly (Dec 17, 2007)

At first I didn't like the art on the wonder girl mini, but the story was good and the art grew on me, so I will give this a chance. It also helps that I freaking love Raven and I have been waiting for this mini forever.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 17, 2007)

Raven mini-series? Check.

Creator, Marv Wolfman, as writer? Check.

The first Cassandra Cain artist, and thus co-creator, Damion Scott? Check.

Oh, this better not disappoint.

And WTH at Batman/Outsiders #4? Don't tell me she's actually going to challenge Bruce for leadership.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm hoping its Ollie.

Ravager centred TT, nice!

And heh, Chloe Sullivan becomes part of the DCU.
[Conclave-Mendoi]_Mobile_Suit_Gundam_00_-_11[H.264]


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 18, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> And heh, Chloe Sullivan becomes part of the DCU.
> Kanon 2006 OST



At least it is good to know that she is going to a good Superman title instead of the other ones.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 18, 2007)

About damn time!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 18, 2007)

Man! Has anyone read Arkham Asylum? I just took a break from reading. It's great, no... what's a word for better than great?! Incredible! 
_"And then I looked at the dolls house. And the dolls house... looks... at... me!"_


----------



## The Rook (Dec 19, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Both The flash and GL communities are bigger than WW's but DC keeps her there for tradition and to be PC.
> 
> Robin's also much more popular then Wondy. Hell he's in the top 5 most recognizable fictional characters easily.


Batman, Superman, Spiderman, Harry Potter, and Jesus


----------



## The Rook (Dec 19, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Man! Has anyone read Arkham Asylum? I just took a break from reading. It's great, no... what's a word for better than great?! Incredible!
> _"And then I looked at the dolls house. And the dolls house... looks... at... me!"_


No, but if I were given links for it I would.  Wow, I'm starting to feel bad asking you for so many books when you've already quit.

I think I'm going to go make some more pimping projects.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 19, 2007)

The Rook said:


> No, but if I were given links for it I would. Wow, I'm starting to feel bad asking you for so many books when you've already quit.
> 
> I think I'm going to go make some more pimping projects.


I just finished reading, it's insane...

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's REALLY insane


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 19, 2007)

The Superman and Superboy hearings have been set. This is big for the DCU. 


The implications are simple. The rights to the Superman and Superboy name.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 20, 2007)

Interesting DC Nation this week



> Superman - a new place to call home
> Superman*-*Prime - a time to call my own
> Batman - more time
> Robin - a memorial for Stephanie Brown can't do
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 20, 2007)

Although I'd be crying out in happiness over the possibility of a Cassandra Cain mini. . .

DiDio's a still **** for denying Spoiler her memorial.

And on Batman and the Outsiders #3. . .

. . .

. . .

. . .

I can't word it. No words can do it sufficient justice.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 20, 2007)

> DiDio's a still **** for denying Spoiler her memorial.


Interesting though since in the latest Action Comics, when the Legion went into the Batcave, Spoiler', as Robin, memorial case there.
But maybe she doesnt have a memorial, currently, because Bruce perhaps knew that she's alive? She has appeared, stalking Tim, in Gotham Underground.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 20, 2007)

Though, we don't know yet whether it's Stephanie or not.

For Spoiler to have a memorial in Action Comics, in the Legion future, that indicates that she did die in service. So either War Games or she died in service later.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 20, 2007)

> Superman - a new place to call home
> Superman-Prime - a time to call my own
> Batman - more time
> *Robin - a memorial for Stephanie Brown can't do*
> ...



Either thats a subtle confirmation that it is Stephanie in the Spoiler suit, or further evidence that DiDio is a complete arse.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, we'll just have to wait when Dixon's Robin run comes around.

And lawl, anyone read the latest Countdown? 

Oh Jimmy... 

At least next week, it'll finally be... RAY PALMER, bitches! 
The search is over... probably.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 20, 2007)

Jimmy connected to the Source.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 20, 2007)

Jimmy is a new New God, or whatever comes next after the death of the New Gods. Newer Gods maybe


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 21, 2007)

Answers why Takion lost his connection to the Source because its now in Jimmy or something like that, funny he has not yet appeared in DotNG.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 21, 2007)

So Jimmy and Forager. . .

. . . What term of a relationship describes a human and a humanoid insect? Bestiality is the closest I can think of, but Forager (II) isn't an animal.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2007)

I stopped reading Countdown.  I probably wont come back.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 22, 2007)

Countdown has become better, especially now that everything is coming into place though really, every issue written by Beechen is reeeeeally dull. I  at that Una and Val moment in Countdown #20.

Oh and Countdown is important to Final Crisis, so...


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 22, 2007)

Counting Down 19
%20Mobile%20Suit%20GUNDAM-00%20SD%2012%20RAW.avi.torrent"]機動戦士ガンダム00 第12話 「教義の果てに」 (704×396 DivX611 120fps).avi

*Spoiler*: __ 



Palmer is in Earth 51, sleeping with that Earth's Jean Loring?


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 22, 2007)

Wait....Palmer went missing just so he could find a booty call from another version of his wife?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2007)

. . .

Good freaking heck. . . I swear, they don't try anymore. . .


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 22, 2007)

Countdown is officially the worst ongoing anything ever.


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 22, 2007)

A little bit of interesting info for you guys:



At least Didio admitted that he went a bit too far with the killing spree . . .


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 22, 2007)

It isn't enough, I demand honorable suicide from all persons involved.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 23, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Wait....Palmer went missing just so he could find a booty call from another version of his wife?


What's wrong with that? It's completely NOT crazy or insane. 



The Wanderer said:


> At least Didio admitted that he went a bit too far with the killing spree . . .


A bit too late for that though.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 23, 2007)

He may not have gone looking for that. But if you are traveling to get away from everything that went on, then suddenly find yourself in what you consider to be your perfect life, wouldn't you want to stay?


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm sure there will be more to the story than a simple booty call.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 24, 2007)

Does Superman still pose as Clark Kent (mild mannered reporter for the Daily Planet lol) these days or is he all Supes, all the time?

*EDIT*
I know he was raised as Clark, I'm just asking, if he still poses as a regular guy, with a regular job. If so, does the whole "put on glasses and comb my hair for the perfect disguise" thing still work?


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes, he still does keep up with his Clark Kent persona and yes, the "put on glasses and comb my hair for the perfect disguise" still works.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 25, 2007)

So when he was dead, in space or gone missing for almost a year, where was Clark supposed to be... Sick leave?


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 25, 2007)

Yep... of course being an investigative journalist, you get a lot of time to spend out of the office.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 25, 2007)

J Johna Jameson would've fired him a long time ago.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 25, 2007)

Perry > J.J.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 26, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> What's wrong with that? It's completely NOT crazy or insane.



Nothings wrong with it i am just saying. If your gonna abuse your powers then you should abuse them right is my motto


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm copying that motto on my Myspace. 


Wizard Special: DC News and Notes for 2008:


> Action Comics: According to Geoff Johns the Brainiac arc will do for Brainiac what the "Sinestro Corps War" did for Sinestro.
> 
> Superman: Alex Ross will be the new cover artist
> 
> ...


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 26, 2007)

*Gasps*
Superman/Batman 44 was actually good.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 26, 2007)

mt don't lie to us. 
Superman/Batman comic being good is one of the signs of the apocalypse.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 28, 2007)

Meh, they're looking for all the Kryptonite on Earth? 

And Waid is now out as Flash' writer! About damn time, I'm getting sick of those two retarded children of his and the tentacle vagina monsters.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 28, 2007)

Personally I laughed so hard when it showed the bulk of the world covered in kryptonite. I was always curious on how the hell do these villain keep finding that stuff and then you see the map


----------



## Arishem (Dec 28, 2007)

I'd like to catch up on the main GL events proceeding Sinestro Corps. Could anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2007)

Zatanna as a semi-supporting character in Detective Comics?

1) It was inevitable -- Dini is the writer.

2) Possibility for Batman/Zatanna relationship? Rockin'.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 28, 2007)

So, are the new issues going to be available online soon? I've heard about the marvel thing and I'm worried.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Dec 28, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Zatanna as a semi-supporting character in Detective Comics?
> 
> 1) It was inevitable -- Dini is the writer.
> 
> 2) Possibility for Batman/Zatanna relationship? Rockin'.



It is probably coming, but has there been any Batman/Zatanna interaction since he found out that she altered Dr. Light and erased his memory? I don't see Bruce as the kind of guy to enter a relationship with someone who has erased his memory before, although I am not too familiar with his relationships, so I will probably be proven wrong.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 28, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> I'd like to catch up on the main GL events proceeding Sinestro Corps. Could anyone point me in the right direction?



I have Rebirth...but it's crap unless you have the following arc from GL Vol. 3

After that is just Recharge...which was really only about making it clear that Guy Gardner is the baddest mutha fucking GL in the Corps.

Really a lot of people need to realize that Green Lantern wasn't really that good until recently. I mean Vol. 3 is average at best. Green Lantern Corps wasn't intresting to me for awhile.

I mean at the end of Sinestro Corps, they try to make it like Rebirth was some epic tale in the first part of an encompassing storyline, but really it was kind of lame. Kyle acts weird through the whole thing, and we are supposed to feel sorry for Hal, especially with how Batman treats him.

Also previous GL events deal with pre-retcon Parallax, which gets infuriating after awhile. Although Emerald Twilight had a good story structure, if you like seeing everyone job to Hal Jordan.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 28, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> *I have Rebirth...but it's crap unless you have the following arc from GL Vol. 3*
> 
> *After that is just Recharge...which was really only about making it clear that Guy Gardner is the baddest mutha fucking GL in the Corps.*
> 
> ...


I disagree, I liked Rebirth. It actually made my interested in what would happen next. Sure, the whole Spectre/Parallax/Coast City thing struck me as weird, but I just added it to my "don't give a damn" list. The current volume rarely makes reference to The Spectre. Parallax "symbiote", retconned or not, makes sense because I never read a DC comic (let alone GL book) before this. 

As for recharge, yeah Guy Gardner is definately badass, but after reading I thought Killawog was the baddest GL in the Corps... Poozer 

Speaking of Guy Gardner, has anyone seen Guy Gardner: Reborn? Worst art ever!


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 28, 2007)

My eyes! MY EYES!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 28, 2007)

> A Joker Graphic Novel by Azzarello and Bermejo will be released


I love the Joker based storylines and graphic novels. I hope these guys, whoever they are(?), do a good job.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Dec 28, 2007)

Great issue of Blue Beetle today. Can't hardly wait 'till next week - just hope DC doesn't flake and pushes it back.


And I didn't get Teen Titans - what does the ending mean?

I really enjoyed Countdown this week, up until the end.


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 28, 2007)

Teen Titans 54 spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



So it seems that Ravager, Supergirl and Blue Beetle have enough potential to warrant their spots on the team for a long while. And now things are awfully grim with Miss Martian.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 28, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> It is probably coming, but has there been any Batman/Zatanna interaction since he found out that she altered Dr. Light and erased his memory? I don't see Bruce as the kind of guy to enter a relationship with someone who has erased his memory before, although I am not too familiar with his relationships, so I will probably be proven wrong.


They have in Detective Comics, written by Dini. When Batman asked for her help in dealing with a magical case.



The Wanderer said:


> Teen Titans 54 spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



McKeev, who frequents 'rama, knows that its suicide to let Megan go so, this is probably just to get the fans on edge. That's what I'm hoping it is anyway, I dun want Miss Martian to go.


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



But why would she go psycho, and why wait for so long ? All that we have clear know is that sweet lilttle M'gann is not as sweet anymore. Not that I like that, by the by.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 28, 2007)

I thought this was kinda neat link: *Patient J*


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 29, 2007)

Tatl / Tael said:


> And I didn't get Teen Titans - what does the ending mean?


It means that the cycle continues? Tim becomes Tomorrow Batman etc.
Meh, with Time Travel stories, I dont give it too much thought. 



> I really enjoyed Countdown this week, up until the end.


Yeah, it was a good issue.
"You're like it was fifty below out there..."



The Wanderer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> But why would she go psycho, and why wait for so long ? All that we have clear know is that sweet lilttle M'gann is not as sweet anymore. Not that I like that, by the by.



*Spoiler*: __ 



You mean at the end of TT? Heh, that came as a shock to me really. She's still cute though, hehe.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 29, 2007)

The end of the teen titans issue should be burned along with batman 666 with Damian as batman <__<


*Spoiler*: _batman_ 



did they take Jim away from us?  T___T

and then I saw batmite...




Countdown was ok


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 29, 2007)

White Martians will always be White Martians, that is... EEEEVVIIIIIILLLL!
Though it is likely just one of the possible futures for the TT.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 29, 2007)

Dietsunkist said:


> It is probably coming, but has there been any Batman/Zatanna interaction since he found out that she altered Dr. Light and erased his memory?



There has, in Detective Comics. Bruce came to terms with it and reconciled with Zatanna.



> I don't see Bruce as the kind of guy to enter a relationship with someone who has erased his memory before, although I am not too familiar with his relationships, so I will probably be proven wrong.



Well, Dini could be drawing upon "Zatanna as Bruce's childhood friend" bit.



LIL_M0 said:


> Speaking of Guy Gardner, has anyone seen Guy Gardner: Reborn? Worst art ever!



Was it drawn by Rob Liefield?

And Teen Titans #54. . . freaking hell, I haven't been that confused in a long time.

And Miss Martian is cute -- green or white Martian form. Great character, period.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 29, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Was it drawn by Rob Liefield?


Nah, when Liefeld draws feet they either look like diamonds or isosceles triangles and there'd be a sixteen pouch minimum per character. 

That is pretty bad though, I mean what's up with Garners faggity assed half-shirt. lol


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 29, 2007)

Countdown was good but then it went wack at the end =/. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 What the hell man  Why kill ray palmer after all this


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 29, 2007)

Donna and the others will likely stop him, otherwise if he succeeds, I dont think there will be a Final Crisis.

Meh, we'll see.
Here be some previews:
Counting Down


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 30, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Speaking of Guy Gardner, has anyone seen Guy Gardner: Reborn? Worst art ever!





			
				Yoshi said:
			
		

> My eyes! MY EYES!


I shall make you forget with...


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 30, 2007)

^  What an amazing story title.


----------



## The Rook (Dec 31, 2007)

Do DC characters age in real time?


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 31, 2007)

No, If they did most of their heros would be in thier 80's. Except the one that have age retardation.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 31, 2007)

The Rook said:


> Do DC characters age in real time?



No comic book character ages real time, save John Constantine of Hellblazer.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 1, 2008)

Meh. Now that the arc is over, I'm dropping Teen Titans. And as much as I dislike the writer and artist, I'm still picking up Titans when it comes out in March. And the Raven mini. Blue Beetle is also back on my pull list (temporary loss of insanity made me drop it in the first place)

The end of TT #54 has left me scratching my head. Especially when I take a look at the reactions.

The people at the bloc are RAVING about it. The folks at scans_daily hated it. I found it less than stellar. As much as I like Miss Martian, I won't be keeping the title solely for her. D:


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone read The Death of the New Gods #4


*Spoiler*: __ 



Whats the identity of the orb at the end?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 2, 2008)

No idea, so far.


----------



## All Things Evil (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr. Mind is all I got...seeing as the speech bubble is kinda insectoid looking and he has been a multiversal threat in the past (52: week 52).That's all I got and it is practically pure speculation; also I would think whoever it is might be more powerful than Mr. Mind and since this has to do with the New Gods so much I think it might be someone you might associate with them.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 2, 2008)

Mind is currently stuck in a chronal loop of 52 seconds.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 2, 2008)

Shame on you for bringing him up. At least when he was a caterpillar he was funny and nostalgic, even if he was absurd. 52 made him into an even-more-absurd continuity-eating vagina bug.


----------



## All Things Evil (Jan 3, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Mind is currently stuck in a chronal loop of 52 seconds.



Maybe he spawned and the one stuck in a loop isn't the only Mr. Mind out there.Honestly Mr. Mind is all I've got so I'm going to run with it.



Spy_Smasher said:


> Shame on you for bringing him up. At least when he was a caterpillar he was funny and nostalgic, even if he was absurd. 52 made him into an even-more-absurd continuity-eating vagina bug.



I agree with you...sorry for upsetting you.How many lashes do I get?


Also upon further analysis the figure in the sphere (or possible egg/cocoon...maybe?) refers to Metron as a Godling and claims he is his favorite New God so for me that rules out any of the New Gods.Metron also brought up the fact that he has never traveled  back that far well maybe Mr. Mind thought that would be the perfect place to hide since it was so far back that not even Metron has traveled there before so he left an egg there or something.Certainly seems plausible to me although not very exciting and as spy smasher pointed out certainly a travesty.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 3, 2008)

Really doubt its Mister Mind. That ball, who looks like a jawbreaker, seems ancient and powerful, really powerful to kill the New Gods with ease. I think its probably a god from before the New Gods came to be.


And well, Winnick again 

*Spoiler*: __ 



called Clark to save Connor. Really brilliant Winnick, why didnt you just do that from the very start? Superman could have swooped in so fast the "Amazons" wouldnt even notice it.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 4, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> Really doubt its Mister Mind. That ball, who looks like a jawbreaker, seems ancient and powerful, really powerful to kill the New Gods with ease. I think its probably a god from before the New Gods came to be.
> 
> 
> And well, Winnick again
> ...



Pride. You could argue that every hero could just call Supes to come and save the day when things got too rough, but both pride and giving Clark some time off/responsibility for sharing the hero biz prevent that.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 4, 2008)

Right, in GA/BC #1 they pretty much agreed that it was a bad idea not calling on Superman and the others for help.
And I am very sure Supes, Hal and even Batman, would have gone to lengths to get GA's butt back.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _CTFC_ 



So the entire thing of finding Ray Palmer was nothing more than the Monarch manipulating the Monitors to drive them into the open. I have to say that the Monitors are stupid for leaving Monarch uncontested for so long.

And Mary is depowered again.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _countdown_ 



and barry dies again >_____<


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 4, 2008)

Taxman said:


> *Spoiler*: _countdown_
> 
> 
> 
> and barry dies again >_____<




*Spoiler*: __ 



A source empowered bitchslap does that to you


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jan 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It took 35 issues for Mary Marvel to gain some decent characterization


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow. . .

If it wasn't for alluded mind-control, Batman is an absolute douche in Teen Titans Year One #1.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Jan 4, 2008)

Wait? When was there alluded mind-control?


That aside, I LOVE the art of TT:YO, the dialogue is pretty good, too. I'll probably buy all of them, then get the HC when it comes out, too. Just hope it's in that new Delux HC like ASB&R is going to be.

I am a little annoyed that it seems to take place in 2007, instead of 97 like I thought I did. Robin has a flatscreen monitor and wally is playing with a DS.


I just read CtMystery. Is it just me, or are Dr.Fate's parts in the comic more interesting than Eclipso's? It seems the general problem I have with all of Countdown is I don't care about most of the characters.

I swear, if the third weekly doesn't have a Marvel in it, I'm not picking it up.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 5, 2008)

I enjoyed TT:YO...I liked the art and the story should be interesting *I like wally's character, so yeah...I'm going to enjoy this if he's going to be making me lol....he's as impatient as bart..xD



> Wait? When was there alluded mind-control?




*Spoiler*: __ 



DC has the summaries up to issue 3


...I think that's what CBG was talking about..that or the whole "batman is acting weirder than usual" line


----------



## Havoc (Jan 5, 2008)

When do you think they will bring Bart back?


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 5, 2008)

Well they have shown Cart in teh Robin


----------



## Havoc (Jan 5, 2008)

Bart will be a black lantern.

The Ion of the black lantern corps.


----------



## The Rook (Jan 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _TTYO_ 



Robin saying Batman is acting weird and Batman smacking Robin around would constitute as allusions to mind-control


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 5, 2008)

Curious but did they happen to retcon Eclipso? I remeber her having to switch bodies every once and a while since the host tend to weaken after an amount of time.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 5, 2008)

When did Eclipso bond with this woman, I remember it used to be a guy.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 5, 2008)

The Atoms wife who just recently got blasted into oblivion by Black Mary and is now back in Bruce Gordon. Which makes my former question no longer necessary.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh I found who I was talking about



Alex Montez


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 5, 2008)

He from The kingdom Universe I meant mainstream.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 5, 2008)

He is mainstream, he was with JSA.

He's dead though.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 5, 2008)

Havoc said:


> He is mainstream, he was with JSA.
> 
> He's dead though.



Really? I remember him from the Kingdom. Sorry then.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 5, 2008)

TT: Year One
Lawl at where that guys eyes where looking at when Donna was lying on the pavement. 
And is that an OS X?


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jan 5, 2008)

TT:Year One was the quickest comic I have read in a long while. The art was fantastic though.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 5, 2008)

Aye, Karl Kerschl' style is very cool. He should be made the perma artist for the TT or Flash.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jan 5, 2008)

^Agreed. His art is very dynamic.

I'm really starting to dislike the minimalistic method of storytelling used in Supergirl. It's so confusing.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 5, 2008)

Why was Mary Marvel stronger with Black Adam's powers than BA was?


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 5, 2008)

Because she had BA and the power of Isis.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 5, 2008)

How does she have the power of Isis, isn't that what BA has been using since giving her his powers?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 5, 2008)

Lal Mirch said:


> ^Agreed. His art is very dynamic.
> 
> I'm really starting to dislike the minimalistic method of storytelling used in Supergirl. It's so confusing.


Heh, I have not read Supergirl yet, but it seems like nothings change. sigh... I'll probably just drop it.



Havoc said:


> Why was Mary Marvel stronger with Black Adam's powers than BA was?


I think it has to do with the 10nth age of Magic still in the process of sorting itself out.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 5, 2008)

Havoc said:


> How does she have the power of Isis, isn't that what BA has been using since giving her his powers?



I think Isis gave her power to BA. Who regained his powers when he found his new word which was "sorry". Remember the BA mini going on right now takes place before countdown.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 6, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> I think Isis gave her power to BA. Who regained his powers when he found his new word which was "sorry". Remember the BA mini going on right now takes place before countdown.



Ah ok, mixing up timelines.


----------



## mow (Jan 6, 2008)

Havoc said:


> Why was Mary Marvel stronger with Black Adam's powers than BA was?



The presence of boobies.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2008)

The new leader of the Sinestro Corps revealed?! 


*Spoiler*: _pic_ 





​


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, I saw that one back then, in the GLCorps message board.


----------



## qks (Jan 9, 2008)

i was reading countdown 16 and i was thinking 

what are the moniters power levels 

it seems silly to think there goign to get taken down by the likes of wonder woman and batman

or have i missed something 


n glad to be seeing superman-prime back


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 9, 2008)

qks said:


> i was reading countdown 16 and i was thinking
> 
> what are the moniters power levels
> 
> ...



I was wondering that as well. Bob easily took out Ralph, Barry, Jason, Donna and Kyle, but now there are 50 monitors all fighting, but weak.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 9, 2008)

Whats a good batman story, aside from Long Halloween, Hush, Arkum Asylum, Year one, and The Killing Joke


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 10, 2008)

was pretty good in my opinion


----------



## jack786 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Flash seems interesting, but I really don't like fact that all Bart's growing has happened off panel.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 12, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> I was wondering that as well. Bob easily took out Ralph, Barry, Jason, Donna and Kyle, but now there are 50 monitors all fighting, but weak.


Well, they were all not prepared for Bob that's why the stupid Monitor managed to pull a fast one on them.

Heh, Jason will be the Red Robin after this.


*Spoiler*: _wait wut_ 



 Superman-Prime's cape?


----------



## qks (Jan 12, 2008)

wow could it be that prime is going to get his ass beat by solomon 

i spose he has to get his ass kiked at some point lool


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 13, 2008)

Heh, well comic covers cannot be trusted and why the hell are they raising the flag of a murderous crazy bastard anyway? Lawl, a stratagem to get more people to buy Countdown I suspect.


----------



## bengus (Jan 13, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Whats a good batman story, aside from Long Halloween, Hush, Arkum Asylum, Year one, and The Killing Joke



Detective Comics 598-600 - Blind Justice by Sam Hamm and Denys Cowan. 1st appearance of Henri Ducard. Batman's training is also discussed at length. Partly inspired Batman Begins. Great detective story too...

Batman: Gothic (Legends of the Dark Knight 6-10) - Grant Morrison and Klaus Janson (having those two names together is a sign of something good) - Fantastic read. If you want to see Batman done as a horror story and done extremely well - this is the one you read. After you finish it, you'll feel.... unclean...  

Batman: Son of the Demon - *Ra's Al Ghul*. It may have dated, but pretty good when I last read it about five years ago.

No Man's Land crossover was pretty good too. But read Cataclysm as an intro first.

Dark Knight Returns is a must read if you haven't read it already.

Batgirl: Year One is surprisingly good.

I remember following the Marshall Rogers comic strips of Batman in the early nineties. For the medium, it was high quality.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 14, 2008)

Next week previews. Booster Gold and Manhunter- I mean, Birds of Prey.


----------



## qks (Jan 14, 2008)

lol on the countdown preview is jason todd having a go at batman 51 for killing people?

i would of thought todd would of supported that


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 17, 2008)

FUCK YEA


*Spoiler*: __ 



 TED KORD IS BACK!!! JAIME IS STILL THE BEETLE AND THE WORLD IS RIGHT


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 18, 2008)

But why does it feel like Ted wont last


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 18, 2008)

Good things don't last forever. Like Geoff Johns writing Booster Gold for example.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 18, 2008)

bengus said:


> Detective Comics 598-600 - Blind Justice by Sam Hamm and Denys Cowan. 1st appearance of Henri Ducard. Batman's training is also discussed at length. Partly inspired Batman Begins. Great detective story too...
> 
> Batman: Gothic (Legends of the Dark Knight 6-10) - Grant Morrison and Klaus Janson (having those two names together is a sign of something good) - Fantastic read. If you want to see Batman done as a horror story and done extremely well - this is the one you read. After you finish it, you'll feel.... unclean...
> 
> ...


Birth of the Demon >>>>> Son of the Demon

Did anyone actually like The Ressurection of Ras Al Ghul?


----------



## vicious1 (Jan 18, 2008)

The Ressurection of Ras Al Ghul was alright. It didn't help that it was going on at the same time as other more exciting events. I think the stories coming out of it will be much more interesting.


----------



## qks (Jan 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/111/ctdwcv14pm5.jpg




countdown needed more prime

although from the preview pics it looks like its going to be a really bad issue


----------



## Taxman (Jan 18, 2008)

> Did anyone actually like The Ressurection of Ras Al Ghul?



it was nice to see Ra's back *considering he is my favorite villain

but the overall arc was...lacking...I was hoping for Damian to finally disappear


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 18, 2008)

> Did anyone actually like The Ressurection of Ras Al Ghul?


Only good part of Resurrection was Nightwing. He was finally written the way he should be written, funny, tactical, not getting pwnd every time.



> countdown needed more prime


He's going to meet with the Monarch next ish. I hope a fight breaks out though knowing Monarch, he might cut a deal with Prime asking him to kill all the Monitors for Earth Prime' location.

It's going to be another awesome issue of Countdown next week, heh I think they're on a good streak. And evil Donna looks hawt!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2008)

vicious1 said:


> The Ressurection of Ras Al Ghul was alright. It didn't help that it was going on at the same time as other more exciting events. I think the stories coming out of it will be much more interesting.


But he's in Arkham under lock and key... and drugs. 


Taxman said:


> it was nice to see Ra's back *considering he is my favorite villain
> 
> but the overall arc was...lacking...I was hoping for Damian to finally disappear


I just KNEW Damien was going to meet his much deserved demise...  


Superman Prime said:


> Only good part of Resurrection was Nightwing. He was finally written the way he should be written, funny, tactical, not getting pwnd every time.


I don't read much Nightwing, but he WAS pretty cool in this story. 

*Also:*
Booster Gold is awesome. One of you guys should have told me about him.


----------



## vicious1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Did you read 52? Cause that really solidified how awesome he is.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2008)

vicious1 said:


> Did you read 52? Cause that really solidified how awesome he is.


No, I haven't.  I just read the 52 Pick-up story arc though. It's great.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I just KNEW Damien was going to meet his much deserved demise...


Wait, he's dead? The little princess is dead?



> *Also:*
> Booster Gold is awesome. One of you guys should have told me about him.


Lawl, well you didn't ask. 



> No, I haven't.  I just read the 52 Pick-up story arc though. It's great.


Then read it bitch, read it. 
52 was very awesome!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> Wait, he's dead? The little princess is dead?


Unfortunately, he lives. 


Superman Prime said:


> Lawl, well you didn't ask.


Curse you and your logic. 


Superman Prime said:


> Then read it bitch, read it.
> 52 was very awesome!


I'm getting it now. Thanks Rice Ball.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Unfortunately, he lives.


Drat and double drat!



> Curse you and your logic.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2008)

*This is just awesome*

[youtube=x-7W3be8XtQ]Batman: Arkham Asylum[/youtube]
Too bad it's not in english.


----------



## qks (Jan 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> This page is pretty cool. She gets suited up sorta like Ironman. Is this that Cassandra Cain chick you guys are always talking about?



im not sure if anybody answerd but i just randomly read this just now

i rembered somebody posted the page on here a while ago 

its a elseworld comic and thats babara Gordon



anybody know what earth this is spose to be either


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 20, 2008)

LOL that batman is in spanish from spain, I loled dam hard when I heard the voices

is that movie really going out soon?


----------



## Green Lantern (Jan 20, 2008)

qks said:


> im not sure if anybody answerd but i just randomly read this just now
> 
> i rembered somebody posted the page on here a while ago
> 
> ...



It's from Elseworlds Finest- Supergirl and Batwoman (something like that).
Basically- all the genders of the heroes are reversed blah blah blah, Barbara Gordon Batwoman keeps a tight watch over Gotham and doesn't let anyone in or out blah blah, Supergirl does stuff etc etc, then they end up teaming up for some reason or another.

This universe actually recently appeared in Countdown search for Ray Palmer.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 20, 2008)

Uhm Lawl?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Crying?





I have a really bad feeling about Miss Martian. 
And damn it! Why isn't she uber cute here?! She looks old... like everyone else.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 20, 2008)

Are they ever going to finalize the Titans roster? What the hell happened to Cyborg after the Titans East Special anyway since his entire team got butchered?

And yeah, Megan looked old in those preview pics. So did Kid Devil, too. Blech...


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 20, 2008)

> Are they ever going to finalize the Titans roster?


I think so.. well its Winnick so I'm going to wait until I see it myself.
We do get:
Dick
Donna
Kory
Raven
Gar
Wally
Cyborg



> What the hell happened to Cyborg after the Titans East Special anyway since his entire team got butchered?


Knowing Winnick, except for Power Boy and perhaps Little Barda(New Gods), the others likely survived including Cyborg.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> LOL that batman is in spanish from spain, I loled dam hard when I heard the voices
> 
> *is that movie really going out soon?*


No, it's just a promo for the graphic novel.


----------



## bengus (Jan 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> No, it's just a promo for the graphic novel.



Awesome retelling of the Grant Morrison/Dave Mckean Graphic Novel. Didn't think it would make for really good cinema. 

Like the pages of the book. Love the effects for Maxie Zeus.

This is why the Batman theme from the '89 is still better. That's something I wish they'd kept in Batman Begins.


----------



## qks (Jan 22, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> I think so.. well its Winnick so I'm going to wait until I see it myself.
> We do get:
> Dick
> Donna
> ...



lol i didnt relise it was a one shot up untill now i actually came into this thread to ask were the hell was the follow up lool

at least power boys dead tho


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) had it coming. 



YESSSS! Supergirl is not in TT's cover, that means she get's the boot.
Evil Megan =


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 22, 2008)

Probably the first post I have made in the comic subforum. Just stopping by to say I started reading Doom Patrol (Grant Morrison’s) and I find it all fascinating. Crazy Jane was a fun character and I thought the Scissormen were great. D:


----------



## qks (Jan 23, 2008)

am i the only one who thinks jason todd looks wrong in the red robbin costume

and were finally about to see just how powerfull prime really is


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 23, 2008)

Now this will be the fight we were suppose to get back in Sinestro corps


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 23, 2008)

Superman Prime said:
			
		

> 52 was very awesome!


Two words:

*Spoiler*: _So M0 doesn't get spoiled_ 



Mister Mind


----------



## qks (Jan 23, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Now this will be the fight we were suppose to get back in Sinestro corps


i dont think prime has the slightest clue who he is dealing with 

should be funny


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't think he really cares at the moment


----------



## qks (Jan 23, 2008)

i dont know why but i cant see prime getting his ass kicked 

even tho monarch should own him like a small rodent


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 23, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Two words:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _So M0 doesn't get spoiled_
> 
> ...


Three Words:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Black fucking Adam 






qks said:


> i dont know why but i cant see prime getting his ass kicked
> 
> even tho monarch should own him like a small rodent


Sigh, this is just like that Prime vs. Ion issue where people actually thought that Ion is going to win.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 23, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> Sigh, this is just like that Prime vs. Ion issue where people actually thought that Ion is going to win.



This one will be different though  Its no longer noobie Ion with awakening daximite powers vs. the strongest incarnation of superman. Now its Monarch (who has the combined power of all teh captain atoms in the multi verse) a seasoned fighter vs. the strongest incarnation of superman.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 23, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> This one will be different though  Its no longer noobie Ion with awakening daximite powers vs. the strongest incarnation of superman. Now its Monarch (who has the combined power of all teh captain atoms in the multi verse) a seasoned fighter vs. the strongest incarnation of superman.


This Superman-Prime isn't the same as the one who fought Sodamn newb, he's gotten loads more powerful.

Well, it'll be entertaining at least.

As for strongest Superman incarnation? No way, there's still 1 million Superman, pre-Crisis Superman and Superman "golden boy" Prime.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Two words:Mister Mind


Yeah, that _was_ kinda weird. At first I thought Skeets went rogue. Booster's story was pretty cool though.


Superman Prime said:


> *Three Words:Black fucking Adam*
> 
> Sigh, this is just like that Prime vs. Ion issue where people actually thought that Ion is going to win.


I haven't read Black Adam's 52 story yet, but he does seem pretty bad ass. I'm glad that one guy made the 52 Remix. The first time I tried to read it "normally", it really didn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 23, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> This Superman-Prime isn't the same as the one who fought Sodamn newb, he's gotten loads more powerful.
> 
> Well, it'll be entertaining at least.
> 
> As for strongest Superman incarnation? No way, there's still 1 million Superman, pre-Crisis Superman and Superman "golden boy" Prime.



Well technically he is the strongest Superman in Countdown (so far).


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Jan 24, 2008)

I didn't like this issues of TT. Kinda angsty. What's with dissin' BB? And I think they're going to make Kid Devil's a racist, or somethin.

Gotham Underground was pretty good, too. But, gawd, I hate the art - in my mind I'm picturing it all done in BTAS style.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 24, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, that _was_ kinda weird. At first I thought Skeets went rogue. Booster's story was pretty cool though.


Booster story is one of my favourites in 52.
Lawl, that was a shocker in the end, with Mr. Mind. 



> I haven't read Black Adam's 52 story yet, but he does seem pretty bad ass. I'm glad that one guy made the 52 Remix. The first time I tried to read it "normally", it really didn't make much sense to me.


The Ralph Dibny storyline is also very good, as is the Animal Man, Starfire and Adam Strange one.



Chatulio said:


> Well technically he is the strongest Superman in Countdown (so far).


Yeah, I suppose so.



Tatl / Tael said:


> I didn't like this issues of TT. Kinda angsty. What's with dissin' BB? And I think they're going to make Kid Devil's a racist, or somethin.


Haven't read it yet but this has something to do with Ravager skinny dipping with Jaime? Isn't it?
Ugh... at least Supergirl's out of the team.


Wonder Woman #16
OMG! I hope Gail will never ever leave this book.
Alkyone, that bitch actually scares me.

*Spoiler*: _wonder bondage_ 




Nazi = ownd


----------



## bengus (Jan 24, 2008)

qks said:


> i dont think prime has the slightest clue who he is dealing with
> 
> should be funny



Reminds of the ending of Ultimates vol. 1 where Cap tells the Hulk what the Aliens would do to Betty. First thing that came to mind after the Monitor conned Prime... :rofl


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 24, 2008)

Personally I think Prime looks pretty dumb as a adult, sure the costume is pretty sweet but the reason why I liked SBP beating up everyone was because he was S*B*P


----------



## qks (Jan 24, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> Sigh, this is just like that Prime vs. Ion issue where people actually thought that Ion is going to win.



i must admit i was one of those people 

but saying that nobody was sure how strong yat was and certianly nody predicted he was going to forget how to use his ring and fight like a cheep version of superman

but with monarch we have just seen him comoplelty own 3 supermen 3 green lanterns and a hell of alot of captian atoms  with out even trying to hard 
monarch has been show to be EXTREMLY powerfull 

i cant see prime losing

im goign to say it going to be some sort of stalemate 

or monarh tricks him or something


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 24, 2008)

Either Prime wins or Monarch makes a deal with him. Taking him to Earth Prime if he kills all the Monitors.

I think Johns saying he's going to get Prime back after Countdown pretty much assures he's not kicking the bucket.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Jan 24, 2008)

I like the idea of Monarch tricking him to beat him, to really highlight that despite his strength and mature body, he is still just some inexperienced kid.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm glad the "older SMP" is a temporary deal. They keep aging him to the point that he is starting to look rediculous.

But the thing is...he is sort of quick flying through Modern Superman's evolution. I mean in Sinestro Corps he looked like the first edition of Post-Crisis Clark, and now he looks like Post-Death of Superman Clark.

Superman Red/Blue Prime is next folks....you heard it here first!


----------



## Arishem (Jan 25, 2008)

I now have all of Countdown, Countdown: The Search for Ray Palmer, Countdown to Adventure, Countdown to Mystery, and Salvation Run. Is there any particular order I should read them in or any related series I'm missing? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 25, 2008)

No order really, well all *Countdown Search for Ray Palmer* issues should be read before *Countdown to Final Crisis #18*.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you, my rival. You will not embrace me so easily next time.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 25, 2008)

But I'll embrace you nonetheless. 


People who don't watch Gundam 00 will find this a bit gay.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 25, 2008)

Also, all embracing is done with mobile suits.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes, hugging Mecha = not gay 

*imagines Optimus Prime and Megatron embracing each other* 

Ahem, anyway interesting Batman spoils
In this weeks DC Nation, it said he'll make an "overdue doctors appointment". Does that mean, Leslie Thompkins? Or perhaps he's dying? Lawl, interesting also that in the solicits


> Are you ready for “Batman R.I.P.”?
> Beginning the epic story that will change the legend of the Dark Knight forever! Everything in Grant Morrison’s groundbreaking run on Batman has been leading to this story, and nothing will ever be the same again.
> Who will live? Who will die? *Who will be Batman?* The answers are sure to shock you in “Batman R.I.P.


Damien


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 26, 2008)

Brainiac: Oppression

Fuck yeah, Superman's Sinestro Corps.

Preview of Prime and Monarch:
Gaara beat Deidara!!!
Bloody hell, I'm excited!

And lawl, I bet Ray was glad Donna was there to shield him.


----------



## The Rook (Jan 26, 2008)

Braniac with an army of Kryptonians.....


----------



## Arishem (Jan 26, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Brainiac: Oppression
> 
> Fuck yeah, Superman's Sinestro Corps.
> 
> ...



While that explosion was somewhat impressive, I doubt it's enough to even faze Prime.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 26, 2008)

Is it me or did Donna change back to her normal clothes without even actually changing?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 26, 2008)

The Rook said:


> Braniac with an army of Kryptonians.....


That would be wild. :amazed
Un-shrunked(word?) Kandorian drones...



Trick Shot said:


> While that explosion was somewhat impressive, I doubt it's enough to even faze Prime.


Yeah, that's just something Prime would laugh off.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> Is it me or did Donna change back to her normal clothes without even actually changing?


Last page, 2nd panel.


----------



## bengus (Jan 26, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Brainiac: Oppression
> 
> Fuck yeah, Superman's Sinestro Corps.
> 
> Preview of Prime and Monarch:


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 26, 2008)

I can't wait to use that line irl. 

I'll kill you to death!!!


----------



## qks (Jan 26, 2008)

NRAMA: Yeah, but does Prime have enough juice to kill a Monitor, while we're discussing such things?

TB: I think he does! I'd put Prime up against pretty much anyone. Except maybe the Beyonder.




WOW


but the next chapter should be good

that explosion aint enough to faze prime tho  but im sure monarch has alot more in him

also im getting confused dose the monarch amour boost atoms power or dont it

he said it dont but on his bio it says it dose


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 26, 2008)

Uh...wonder woman has no waist.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 26, 2008)

qks said:


> NRAMA: Yeah, but does Prime have enough juice to kill a Monitor, while we're discussing such things?
> 
> TB: I think he does! I'd put Prime up against pretty much anyone. Except maybe the Beyonder.
> 
> ...


The armour was built to contain the energy leak originally. The bio may have made a mistake?



Agmaster said:


> Uh...wonder woman has no waist.


Wha?


----------



## qks (Jan 30, 2008)

so monarch just destroyed the universe?


n lol@ jason killing the joker


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 30, 2008)

Earth-51 survived. That, or at least a single planet with plant life. Probably on account of Monitor-51's shields.

On a different note:

"I'LL KILL YOU TO *DEATH!*"

. . . Among the corniest, most ridiculous but funny lines I read.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 30, 2008)

> "I'LL KILL YOU TO DEATH!"
> 
> . . . Among the corniest, most ridiculous but funny lines I read.



what else would we be expecting from prime?..xD


*Spoiler*: _something from the green lantern preview_ 



LOLs @ scarecrow getting a yellow ring


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 30, 2008)

Taxman said:


> what else would we be expecting from prime?..xD



Maybe I'm giving him too much credit in the intelligence department.

But Captain Atom. . . his dialogue is just as cheesy.

Then again, he's the _villainous_ Monarch. For REAL reasons we've yet o understand or be given with.



> *Spoiler*: _something from the green lantern preview_
> 
> 
> 
> LOLs @ scarecrow getting a yellow ring



I wondered why he wasn't picked for the Sinestro Corps War. It is his gimmick, after all.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, Monarch has been, for the most part, an uninteresting and ill-conceived villain. Having said that, characterization hasn't exactly been Countdown's strongest point. At least the storyline has improved over the past few issues.


----------



## qks (Jan 30, 2008)

wow 

black adams magic words

"choclate egg creams"

some how it makes him extremly less threating when somebody is shouting that at u during a fight


----------



## bengus (Jan 30, 2008)

Lal Mirch said:


> Yeah, Monarch has been, for the most part, an uninteresting and ill-conceived villain. Having said that, characterization hasn't exactly been Countdown's strongest point. At least the storyline has improved over the past few issues.



Well, he is  DC's answer to Thanos (which is funny because Marvel made Thanos because of Darkseid)...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2008)

qks said:


> wow
> 
> black adams magic words
> 
> ...


Man, I hope you're bs-ing. Well, Marvel did say he's ever guess it.


----------



## deathgod (Jan 30, 2008)

So are Prime and Monarch dead? Or at least 'dead' for now?


----------



## Arishem (Jan 30, 2008)

"I'm Superman!" 
*BOOM* 
:rofl


----------



## vicious1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Black Adam needs his own ongoing series.

Johns needs to get Prime back and he needs a better costume. 

Anyone reading Action Comics?


----------



## qks (Jan 30, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Man, I hope you're bs-ing. Well, Marvel did say he's ever guess it.



lol i kid you not


the kids expresion is priceless


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 30, 2008)

Time for BA to start sonning people again.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 30, 2008)

Prime Monarch fight was rad!

And Lawl @ BA's magic words. 



vicious1 said:


> Anyone reading Action Comics?


Oh damn yeah! It was a brilliant issue.
As many have been saying "the calm before the storm" as the United Planets get set to wage war on the racist Earth. 

And nice that they didn't forget the whole Lightning Saga, or rather that they included it, also alluding to a "Crisis in the 31st Century".


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2008)

qks said:


> lol i kid you not
> 
> 
> *the kids expresion is priceless*


Yeah, it is.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Jan 30, 2008)

@_@ 

OMG! OMG! OMG! I can't wait to get the TPB. Why the fuck is this not coming out in HC?


Meanwhile, Trials of Shazam! was really disappointing. It all has to wrap up in #12. You think after SOOOOO many delays, they'd ship the last ish mid-Feb, but they're still delaying it till the end of March.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2008)

Why is Mary Marvel "borrowing" Black Adam's powers in countdown?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 30, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Why is Mary Marvel "borrowing" Black Adam's powers in countdown?


She felt empty and useless when the power of Shazam got taken away.And she would've sold her soul just to have powers again, which she did.

She is well now though.

And lawl @ the pic.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 31, 2008)

Funny that although the explosion engulfed at least the Milky Way galaxy. . . Earth-51 survived.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 31, 2008)

I hope he keeps Chocolate Egg Cream. Seriously. <3


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 31, 2008)

> I wondered why he wasn't picked for the Sinestro Corps War. It is his gimmick, after all.


Imo, he uses gases to induce fear unlike say Batman, whose silhouette alone causes most villains to wet themselves. 

How Amon Sur got picked, really escapes me. 
That boy is just a punk.



> Well, he is DC's answer to Thanos (which is funny because Marvel made Thanos because of Darkseid)...


Really? Monarch' m.o. seems to differ from Thanos'.
Monarch wants control of the Multiverse, Thanos wants to shag Death.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 31, 2008)

Monarch doesn't know how to talk the talk


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Cindy said:


> I hope he keeps Chocolate Egg Cream. Seriously. <3


He changed it back to Shazam... Then gave his powers to Mary Marvel.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 31, 2008)

For those who are following Trials of Shazam. Is Billy going to become the Wizard Shazam or is Freddy going to be the wizard with Billy being Cap?


----------



## Taxman (Jan 31, 2008)

I was enjoying salvation run until it dawned on me on how cheap they can be on how to get all of them off.....one of them gets a corps ring...>__<...hopefully it'll be more creative than that...but....


----------



## Green Lantern (Jan 31, 2008)

^Good point! Never even occured to me that it could happen..

For the sake of the story though, I don't think any Sinestro Corps/Blackest Night stuff will tie into it however..

Speaking of Salvation Run- any ideas as to what MM is actually doing/hoping to accomplish there?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 31, 2008)

Blackest Night seriously should be around Civil War level big, tie into nearly every title simple because nearly every character has skeletons in their closest.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 1, 2008)

Or perhaps a weekly. I'd rather that than sooo many books being sold. One of the few reasons I don't like huge events because of the number of books you have to buy and read.

--------------
Anyone read Death of the New Gods #5?

--------------
Oh and an excerpt from an IGN interview with Bedard


> IGN Comics: At the end of last issue, we finally saw Darkseid step into the forefront and assumingly begin to take a more proactive role in the story. Has Darkseid actually been pulling strings this whole time, or is it more of a case where he pushed the many pieces in motion and then watched the fireworks?
> 
> Bedard: You're going to find out precisely the extent to which he's been involved coming up. He has been involved and pulling strings, if you will, from the beginning. We started with him in front of the chessboard, which was actually him and Solomon playing chess. It seemed like a solo game of chess, but in fact we had this big reveal that Bob was in cahoots with Solomon and Solomon was in cahoots with Darkseid. The nature of that game, that contest, if you will, will be revealed shortly. Darkseid's been more involved than you think.


----------



## qks (Feb 1, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> ^Good point! Never even occured to me that it could happen..
> 
> For the sake of the story though, I don't think any Sinestro Corps/Blackest Night stuff will tie into it however..
> 
> Speaking of Salvation Run- any ideas as to what MM is actually doing/hoping to accomplish there?



looks like hes just keeping an eye on them 

said stuff about was it humane to leave them there even tho there criminals


i like salvation run though but what villian in there right mind while stuck on a random planet  would side wtih the joker?


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Feb 1, 2008)

^Yeah, that doesn't make any sense.

As for the Corps Ring, in Justice, the Ring told Hal Jordan he could not replicate a Boom Tube to transport back to earth. Plus, I'm sure they're more than a ring's charge from Earth. It would be a cool thing to throw at the Hell Planet, though - see what Luthor or Joker could do with a Yellow Ring.


----------



## qks (Feb 1, 2008)

just dead death of the new gods 5#

the giaint gobstopper was the source who would of guessed it

scott free gone nuts aswell lol


----------



## Coaxmetal (Feb 1, 2008)

qks said:


> lol i kid you not
> 
> 
> the kids expresion is priceless


The best scene in that awesome issue. 

I WANT A BLACK ADAM ONGOING SERIES!!!


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 2, 2008)

qks said:


> just dead death of the new gods 5#
> 
> the giaint gobstopper was the source who would of guessed it
> 
> scott free gone nuts aswell lol


Behold, the Source Ball.
Big bad of Final Crisis perhaps?

Scott Free, as the Anti-Life Entity, looks pretty bad ass.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2008)

Lol rejects
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## the_ilest (Feb 6, 2008)

any new news on Holy terror, batman by frank miller.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 7, 2008)

Teen Titans Year One Wonder Girl DO WANT NAO


----------



## qks (Feb 7, 2008)

this weeks countdown was dissapointing they got back to all the storys i dont care much about 


i hope after final crisis brother eye never comes back aswell im sick of it


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 7, 2008)

It's mostly a set-up issue. And at least now, the whole Granny posing as Athena shit is over.


----------



## qks (Feb 7, 2008)

thankfully lool

hopefully piper dies next week aswell so we can get that out the way


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 8, 2008)

I lol'd HARD! :rofl


























​


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 9, 2008)

That's not the face though. 

Oya, some bits about the future of the DCU, the new weekly by Busiek and Bagley and Final crisis
Mini Eye Tutorial

Mini Eye Tutorial

Mini Eye Tutorial


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 9, 2008)

The Blackest Night > any event with the word "Crisis"


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 10, 2008)

A laughable assertion.

Crisis on Infinite Earths > everything there was, is and will be.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 11, 2008)

Damn. Teen Titans Go! is on the chopping block yet again. It's scheduled to end at TTG! #55. Subscriptions will be replaced with Tiny Titans.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 11, 2008)

Heh, so it'll be joining JLU then, sad news.

I'm looking forward to Tiny Titans though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 11, 2008)

Damn, did J.G. Jones (cover artist of 52) screwed up drawing Wonder Woman's face for the cover of the recent Wizard Magazine.

And he's doing Final Crisis?


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 11, 2008)

Hah! I bet he drew her like a stuck up bitch didn't he?


They should have gotten Perez to do Final Crisis.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 12, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Heh, so it'll be joining JLU then, sad news.
> 
> I'm looking forward to Tiny Titans though.



TTG! gave me a fix of new 'animated' titans material whenever I so craved it. Alas! I had planned on buying Tiny Titans, too.. I wasn't going to drop one for the other. :\

Le Sigh.

Teen Titans Year One is awesome, though.


----------



## Beau Logan (Feb 12, 2008)

DC's new mini-series, *DreamWar*, is coming out in April. Yay or Nay?





Oh and here's a link to Anonymous' entry plans.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh joy, another crossover.


----------



## Beau Logan (Feb 12, 2008)

I'll admit I have a dark penchant for them.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 13, 2008)

Just how many Supermen Prime are there?


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 13, 2008)

One, He was initially Superboy Prime, then became Superman Prime in the Sinestro Corps War.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 13, 2008)

I know about that one, but I remember another all gold one with a GL ring...


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 13, 2008)

I haven't read it, but it might be Superman from DC's One Million storyline.


----------



## qks (Feb 13, 2008)

Aji Tae said:


> I know about that one, but I remember another all gold one with a GL ring...



its from dc one million 

but im not sure if that story was cannon or not


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 13, 2008)

Of course it's canon. You just gotta wait until the the 853rd century issues for it to be. See ya in the future.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Feb 13, 2008)

Countdown was great this week. Great art, and great Mary action. And last week's ish, Solomon said "the Innocent" is still in play and that it could win the game for him. I can't wait to finally see Mary do something terrific.

Gotham Underground was also great, Who is "Girl 32"?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 13, 2008)

> I know about that one, but I remember another all gold one with a GL ring...



You're thinking of Superman Prime

The one from the Crises and SCW is Superman-Prime.

They're completely different.

Oh and The Killing Joke >>> All other DC events ever.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sylar said:


> You're thinking of Superman Prime
> 
> The one from the Crises and SCW is Superman-Prime.
> 
> ...


Any well written Joker story >>>> All DC events. Even the not so well written ones. 'It's Joker Time' is comedic gold.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 14, 2008)

Joker = fail 
I've lost my liking for the character, he needs to be 'iced'.



> Countdown was great this week. Great art, and great Mary action. And last week's ish, Solomon said "the Innocent" is still in play and that it could win the game for him. I can't wait to finally see Mary do something terrific.


Lawl she bit off what's her names nose. 
I wonder if she'll call on the lightning again, I mean she'll be kicking ass and taking names. I think now that she realised her mistakes, she might have more control over the magic, enforcing her willpower so that she won't be enslaved by the magics.

The Furies jobbed thar. 
Good issue though, at least better than the last one. I can't believe they've started calling Jason 'Red Robin' already, in the first place, where did that come from? Do they know he's sporting that moniker even? 
Most shocking was Una though, wow I did not expect that. I was like  when I saw it.


----------



## The Wanderer (Feb 14, 2008)

Does it mean that Una is gone for good, or just unavailable until the end of the Crisis ? :S


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 14, 2008)

I think if Brother eye is taken down, she'll revert back to normal.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Booster Gold effed up the time stream. lol I think the 'future beetle' was evil.


----------



## The Wanderer (Feb 14, 2008)

What ?

Details, please. :amazed


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah BG was made lots of win.

Blue: You rear-ended Barry Allen? 
Gold: Oh grow up!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2008)

The Wanderer said:


> What ?
> 
> Details, please. :amazed


Nothings been confirmed, Future Beetle he just looks evil. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, OMACs seem to rule the world now.


 



Graham Acre said:


> Yeah BG was made lots of win.
> 
> Blue: You rear-ended Barry Allen?
> Gold: Oh grow up!


I know. He's like a 'not so serious' Cable. I love comics that know how to balance silly and awesome.


----------



## qks (Feb 14, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Joker = fail
> I've lost my liking for the character, he needs to be 'iced'.
> 
> 
> ...



i hoping this aswell


the only thing i can guess  is that jason must of told them at some point 

i dislike the costume though i think the red hood looked much cooler


10 more to go 

feels like ive been wating for this forever


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 14, 2008)

I wonder how Robin will handle Jason taking the title of red robin.


----------



## qks (Feb 14, 2008)

anybody read salvation run


*Spoiler*: __ 




grodd killed mallah with the brain 


quite posibly the weirdest thing ive ever seen




edit spoilerd tagged*


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 14, 2008)

^ You might want to spoiler tag that.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was quite interested to learn that Vandal Savage now says he was the roman emperor Augustus


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 14, 2008)

qks said:


> anybody read salvation run
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I half expected Grodd to say "dig in".


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 14, 2008)

Yoshi said:


> ^ You might want to spoiler tag that.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Vandal is fucking win

When you can take down the teen titans with a pebble you are a god


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 15, 2008)

When did he do that!?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 15, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:
			
		

> ... And special thanks to DC Comics for their awesomely original names!



*Flash *
Kid Flash
Black Flash
*Aquaman *
Aqualad
*Superman *
Cyborg Superman
Superman-Prime
Superman Prime
Superboy
Superboy Prime
Supergirl
Super Dog (Krypto)
*Batman *
Batgirl
Batwoman
Bat Hound (Ace)
Man-Bat
*Hawkman *
Hawkgirl
Hawkwoman
*Antimonitor*
Monitor


----------



## Taleran (Feb 16, 2008)

so I just found out that Grant Morrison is writing Final Crisis


....this one has a chance!


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 16, 2008)

Yoshi said:


> When did he do that!?



Dc 1 million


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 17, 2008)

I just read Blue Beetle #11 and I'd recommend everyone into countdown and affiliated comics to read it. It reveals key information Death of the New Gods *and* Salvation Run. For those who just want to know read the spoiler.


*Spoiler*: __ 




The planet in Salvation Run is a fallback planet for the New Gods, to retreat to in case New Genesis got destroyed. But Devilance the Hunter terraformed it because he wants to hunt all the New Gods and thought it would be easier to catch them all at the planet instead of hunting them across the universe.


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 18, 2008)

So that's why the planet's so hostile?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 18, 2008)

Yep, according to Metron and some other New God, that's why.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Feb 18, 2008)

I can't wait 'till Wednesday when Mary finally gets back her powers. w00t!


----------



## Shadow (Feb 19, 2008)

Whats going on in the DC-Verse........we're on the verge of Final Crisis so I was wondering whats new or what's been going on?

I'm mostly interested in

Superman, Batman, Flash, Nightwing, Teen Titans....


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Feb 20, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Whats going on in the DC-Verse........we're on the verge of Final Crisis so I was wondering whats new or what's been going on?
> 
> I'm mostly interested in
> 
> Superman, Batman, Flash, Nightwing, Teen Titans....



Superman has a kid, Batman has a kid, Flash has kids, Nightwing's gone to New York, and in the TT, Cassie dumped Tim. FTW!


Actually, all the cool stuff is happening in Countdown, Salvation Run, and Gotham Underground (if you ask me, anyway). In CD, everyone is on Apokalips and the Great Disaster is going to happen, in SR it's coming down to Lex's camp vs. Joker's camp, and in GU there's a turf war now that all the major villains of Gotham are gone.

These last ten issues of CD are going to be great.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Superman has a kid now? Is it because of the Superman Returns movie?


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorta, it's technically Zod's kid, but Superman adopted him. But, it was kinda done in reaction to SR.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2008)

so DC is going to make a THIRD weekly comic but this time focusing on why Batman/Superman/Wonder Woman are essential for DC to exist.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Tatl / Tael said:


> Sorta, it's technically Zod's kid, but Superman adopted him. But, it was kinda done in reaction to SR.


Zod was real?! I thought he was just somebody that hollywood made up for the Superman II movie. 


Kilowog said:


> so DC is going to make a THIRD weekly comic but this time focusing on why Batman/Superman/Wonder Woman are essential for DC to exist.


It'll be called "Countdown from 52: The Revenge".


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2008)

they're naming it "Trinity" apparently


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow you were serious? Silly me, I thought you did it for teh lulz.


----------



## icemaster143 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have always hated the trinity. 

To me it always said no matter what any other hero does he'll never live up to these guys.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

John Stewart will power exceeds the ring's caabilities. That's more bad ass that deflecting bullets with the bracelets of themascera(?).


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Wow you were serious? Silly me, I thought you did it for teh lulz.



Yep it's set to begin in July or June, it'll be weekly and Kurt Busiek and Mark Bagley are going to write it together.

Didio makes it seem like pure trinity wank.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Bagley did Ultimate Spider-Man! 

What's Busiek famous for?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2008)

Taleran said:


> so I just found out that Grant Morrison is writing Final Crisis
> 
> 
> ....this one has a chance!



You barely found out?  Damn I thought I told you about that...

I'm actually enjoying the new Nightwing run with Tomasi, it's actually quite good.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Bagley did Ultimate Spider-Man!
> 
> What's Busiek famous for?



he wrote for Iron Man, Avengers and Thunderbolts in the later 90's.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Kilowog-sexin-the-Konoha said:


> he wrote for Iron Man, Avengers and Thunderbolts *in the later 90's.*


Oh, those were my comic book hiatus years. lol


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 20, 2008)

Busiek's also infamous for "Thor jobbing to Superman".

Although I wouldn't go that far, I have to admit. . . catching the Mjolnir with his bare hands? Without ANY pain?


----------



## The Wanderer (Feb 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> John Stewart will power exceeds the ring's caabilities. That's more bad ass that deflecting bullets with the bracelets of themascera(?).


Perhaps you meant Guy Gardner ? 

_"In Green Lantern: Rebirth #6 it is mentioned that Guy Gardner's ring is constantly sparking with energy, as if unable to contain the power of his will."

_Yeah it's from wiki but the point still stands nonetheless.




Tatl / Tael said:


> I can't wait 'till Wednesday when Mary finally gets back her powers. w00t!



You sly dog  Good Guess. Harley and Holly's efforts finally paid off too.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 20, 2008)

No he's talking about Green Lantern 26.


----------



## The Wanderer (Feb 20, 2008)

@Yoshi: OK. 

Did anyone read Countdown's latest issue ?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yoshi said:


> The Wanderer said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you meant Guy Gardner ?
> ...


Yoshi wins the prize. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 20, 2008)

So Mary is repowered. And somehow brother eye overcame Darkseid


----------



## The Rook (Feb 20, 2008)

So who are the gods in Trials of Shazam; skrulls maybe?


----------



## The Wanderer (Feb 20, 2008)

What will Zeus say to Wonder Girl now ?


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 20, 2008)

The Rook said:


> So who are the gods in Trials of Shazam; skrulls maybe?



It was said early on that they were different from the greek pantheon. The names mentioned in Shazam are titles rather than actual gods from what i understand.


----------



## vicious1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> he wrote for Iron Man, Avengers and Thunderbolts in the later 90's.



He also writes Astro City. Some of the favorite stories.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 20, 2008)

I remember that, but didn't that issue also imply that there were no definite gods?


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 20, 2008)

The Rook said:


> I remember that, but didn't that issue also imply that there were no definite gods?



*shrugs* I guess it only applies to those involved with magic.


----------



## qks (Feb 20, 2008)

i wanted mary to get her black marvel poweres back 

that outift was soo much koooler


loved jason in this countdown aswell


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Feb 20, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Busiek's also infamous for "Thor jobbing to Superman".
> 
> Although I wouldn't go that far, I have to admit. . . catching the Mjolnir with his bare hands? Without ANY pain?



DC has nothind to gain by letting Superman lose to a Marvel character.

If Superman fought Thor again, and lost. The Marvel Zombies would be like, "We told you Thor could beat Superman."

But if Superman fought Thor and won, they'd be like, "Oh, Superman's too powerful, he's like a God."

Damned if they do, damned if they don't. DC doesn't get anything out of it. So, let Storm beat Wonder Woman (ridiculous), let Spidey beat Superboy (retarded), and let Wolverine beat Lobo (makes no sense). But, you can't beat Superman.


As for the Mary's Gods, she is getting her powers from Greek Gods, Black Adam got his powers from the Egyptian Gods, while Freddy is getting his Trials from the Lords of Magic.

Mary's new look is okay, I just wish her Thunderbold shone silver or something.


----------



## vicious1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Did anyone read checkmate? Things are starting to pick up again.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 20, 2008)

The one thing I don't understand from Trials of Shazam is that is Freddy going to be come the new wizard Shazam and keeper of the rock or will he be the new "Captain Marvel"?


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay, let's me try and explain:

In the OLD way, *Shazam* was the name of the Wizard, and _Captain Marvel _was his champion.

In the NEW way, *Marvel* is the name of the Wizard, and his champion is named _Shazam_.

Freddy will be Shazam, in the NEW way.

K?


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 20, 2008)

Ah now it makes sense  Thanks Tatl. I thought Billy was just keeping the place together long enough for a new wizard to be chosen.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Feb 20, 2008)

Well, the good part is Billy will be able to leave the Rock of Eternity, unlike the Old Wizard. He's already left it twice in the Trials, and once in the Five of a Kind: Katana/Shazam specials.


sigh...

There's no Marvels in Trinity, so looks like I'm skipping the Weekly this year. And ToS#12 doesn't come out 'till March. Maybe, the Mavels will be in Reign in Hell, or at least play an important part in Final Crisis. I know Mary is gonna fight Supergirl, but I wanna see the rest of the new Marvel family doing stuff. The new Tawky Tawny, too.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2008)

Sinestro Corps vol 1 went on sale today, bought it and got to shake Chewbacca's hand.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey, is Countdown very good? I really liked 52, is it on the same level and worth jumping on the bandwagon for the last ten issues?


----------



## The Rook (Feb 21, 2008)

Read the last ten issues, sure.  But if you want to read more of the series, do not even touch an issue before #26.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Feb 21, 2008)

Countdown #10 was very good.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Harley has powers


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 21, 2008)

Eye enjoyed Countdown #10.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 21, 2008)

Brother Eye assimilating Apokolips, Eye did not see that coming. 
Eye thought Darkseid would do something about it.

Eye like this weeks Countdown back-up. 

And Eye knew it!

*Spoiler*: _DotNG #6_ 



Himon is the New God killer


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Feb 21, 2008)

Eye wish it hadn't been so obvious. People were saying that since Issue Three. Next issue: Superman vs. flying-John Candy!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 21, 2008)

Flash's art was difficult to read through.

I wonder what Kirby would say regarding who died in the latest Death of the New Gods. . .

And him? As the NG killer? Really?


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 21, 2008)

Didn't Kirby wrote an ending for the Fourth World?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 21, 2008)

And intended Orion to kill Darkseid, yes.

On a different note, did anyone read Superman/Batman today?

Silver Kryptonite.

Silver MAGICAL Kryptonite.

Hilarious side-effects.

And possible foreshadowing of Batman/Zatanna?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2008)

is Salvation RUn any good, I've seen some scans of Grodd beating the shit out of Mallah and I'm now intrigued.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Feb 21, 2008)

It is foreshadowing of Batman/Zatanna. In one of his books, she is going to be a regular guest star and they have something going between them.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah, I like Salvation Run, especially the Grodd vs. Mallah fight. 

Next, Me want Solomon Grundy vs. Chemo or Bane or something.


I think I'll go check B/S now.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 21, 2008)

So silver kryptonite just makes superman high and have an urge for the munchies


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 22, 2008)

Dietsunkist said:


> It is foreshadowing of Batman/Zatanna. In one of his books, she is going to be a regular guest star and they have something going between them.



I don't know about you guys, but I'm damn well alright with it.

I've been a fan of Zatanna ever since I first saw her on B:TAS. And I have no qualms about such a pairing.

Dini can pull this one off.

Heck, he's undisputed king fanboy of the character. Married the closest IRL equivalent of the character.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 22, 2008)

She will just end up another notch in Bruces belt


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 22, 2008)

THE MISTERY IS SOLVED!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 22, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> She will just end up another notch in Bruces belt



Don't know about that.

Dini's writing it, and he'd write it in a way that'll settle it within both their favours.


----------



## qks (Feb 22, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> is Salvation RUn any good, I've seen some scans of Grodd beating the shit out of Mallah and I'm now intrigued.



i like it but the ending seems just abit obvious 

im hoping they suprise us


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 23, 2008)

> "There's a story that's going to be told where Power Girl goes to visit Earth-2, and how that story resolves itself could ultimately lead to more stories for Power Girl," DiDio said.


Brilliant, I can't wait!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2008)

Back from Wonder-Con, I ended up spending all my cash on an original mint set of Crisis on Infite Earths comics but was still an enjoyable day

also guess who I got to personally sign a copy of Dark Victory for me? Jeph Loeb.


----------



## Cindy (Feb 24, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And intended Orion to kill Darkseid, yes.
> 
> On a different note, did anyone read Superman/Batman today?
> 
> ...


I agree 100%


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2008)

DiDio said:
			
		

> DiDio then moved on to correcting something he said at yesterday's panel, saying that there is no BatWOMAN series coming soon, but *Adam Beechen will be writing a new BatGIRL mini-series.*
> 
> Beechen said that the story will answer all the questions from the last few years, and will address all of the questions of why Batgirl has been acting the way she's been acting, and set the stage for new Batgirl adventures to come.



. . .

*DIDIO, YOU UTTER FUCKTARD.*


----------



## Cindy (Feb 24, 2008)

I know. Now they just did that on purpose, didn't they?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2008)

*WHY?*


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Feb 24, 2008)

I hope some news about the Marvel Family comes out of WonderCon.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> . . .
> 
> *DIDIO, YOU UTTER FUCKTARD.*



I was there when he said that


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 24, 2008)

What was the fan reaction, Kilowog?

Gosh, DC should have given this to Dixon or Gail.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> What was the fan reaction, Kilowog?
> 
> Gosh, DC should have given this to Dixon or Gail.



nothing major overall.  where I was a couple people started cursing, and I heard a couple boos.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2008)

Good thing I wasn't there.

If I was there, they'd have thrown me out with security.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 25, 2008)

> *Adam Beechen will be writing a new BatGIRL mini-series.*


I have the sudden urge to punch the living shit out of something...

Beechen basically fucks up Teen Titans and he *still* gets to ruin Batgirl some more? Some deity somewhere must really hate comic book fans.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 25, 2008)

Well its a mini, so it'll be over quick. Hopefully when its done, Beechen will fucking stay away from the title for as long as he can breath.

Anyway, some previews for next week


WTF' up with almost everyone treating Kid Devil like crap?

And Jakeem is right, JSA = way too big now.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 26, 2008)

Did Eddie shit in everyone's corn flakes or something? Shouldn't Tim not be channeling old, dickhead Bruce especially after seeing his supposed future self again?


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 26, 2008)

Tim doesn't want nuts in his corn flakes. Maybe KD should just leave, or better yet, burn the tower out of spite and then leave.


Oh and lawl @ All Star Batman #9. Definitely, Frank Miller is doing this for the lulz.
"Damn you and your lemonade!"


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2008)

Kid Devil is my favourite Titan. He's so underrated, his power hasn't been recognised by anyone fully yet. By the time they do it'll be too late. I hope everyone realises too late that they should have paid more attention to him. He'll be even more powerful as a servant of Neron.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 26, 2008)

He wouldn't be the first hero to go "bad"


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2008)

Thinking of Kid Devil's situation reminded my oddly of Raven.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 26, 2008)

Well he is the only supernatural hero of the group.  The rest are aliens, metahumans, or martial artists with a demi god thrown in.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2008)

Good heck, TT is dropping fast in quality. . .


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2008)

are the All-Star titles any good?


----------



## Cindy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have already dropped TT from my pull list. I gave it a chance and.. meh. Not my cup of tea anymore.. especially since Raven's off the team. (Naturally, I'll be looking into the Raven mini and Titans despite my dislike for Winick and Churchill.)


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, there's still Tiny Titans. That bit with Gar and his dog was so "AWWWWWW" 



Kilowog said:


> are the All-Star titles any good?


Only Superman. AS Batman and Robin is a joke.


----------



## Id (Feb 27, 2008)

So which are you enjoying more Count Down or GL/Sinestro Corp War?


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Feb 27, 2008)

^Sinestro Corps War. Countdown is really only a build-up for Final Crisis. Like it's "Counting down" to Final Crisis, or something.


I've got mixed feelings about this weeks Ish, BTW. Now that everything is being revealed, I almost feel like rereading everything else to see if they really DID drop the hints or what is going on.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 27, 2008)

> AS Batman and Robin is a joke.



but the lulz make it awesome


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2008)

Taxman said:


> but the lulz make it awesome



"damn you and your lemonade"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2008)

The All-Star line was originally intended to portray DC characters at the most iconic.

However, due to Frank Miller's typical take on Batman, the AS line is more or less an Elseworlds now.

Personally, I'm reading it for kicks and laughs.

#9's hilarious.

At least now, we get a glimpse of Robin and his future, unfortunate turn in DKSB.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2008)

according to wikipedia, every Batman related thing Miller has ever done takes place on Earth-32.

Started AS Superman and AS Batman, AS S has me hooked. AS B&RtBW is _ok_, has many lulz.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 27, 2008)

#9 was hilarious...


----------



## qks (Feb 27, 2008)

well


*Spoiler*: __ 



did piper in countdown 9 just blow up a planet

the hell?


also blue beetle , is jamine gonna lose his powers now cos i really hope hes dont


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 27, 2008)

qks said:


> well
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Piper tapped into the anti life equation and used it to blow up Apocalypse. 

Jamine i hope will not get depowered. Most likely he get his scarab back on line with those words.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Feb 28, 2008)

Yup-Yup! Jaime's the coolest.


But my LOL came from TT just now, when Robin was scolding KD w/o any pants on.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 28, 2008)

JSA #13.

Read the freaking issue now.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> JSA #13.
> 
> Read the freaking issue now.



I plan to pick it up next week, how awesome is this months issue?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2008)

ok I'll agree with you all on AS BM&RtBW's lack of AS SM's quality but damn if it didn't produce the best line ever.



EDIT: who am I kidding?  AS BM is a train wreck


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 28, 2008)

WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM?[/TTGL]



> *I plan to pick it up next week*


Fail.
Get it now!



> how awesome is this months issue?


Over 9000 

Action Comics rocked too!


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 28, 2008)

Hmm so thats how much of a differnce a few decades will have on Superman.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, Hercs punch was enough to send our Supes flying to a building, KC Supes doesn't even move a millimetre. It would have been rad to see him fight Superman-Prime, before his power-up.
Oh and it was pretty cool seeing both Supermen working and interacting together, like a "what might have been" if Kal-L didn't die or something.

Disappointed at Power Girl again though, she hasn't been acting like a Chairwoman at all. Sure she hands out orders in battle, but she doesn't lead like Sandman and Mr. Terrific did during their run as Chairman.. sigh. Not very Power Girl-ish.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM?[/TTGL]
> 
> 
> Fail.
> ...



Some of us are sadly broke right now, and I plan to get Action Comics too.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2008)

I now know why continuity gets so messed up . . .



> Did they ever resolve the fusing and unfusing of Cyborg in 52...I don't remember.


 Mark Sable, DC writer


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 29, 2008)

^They just don't love 'em like we do. Or they're lazy. Or they've convinced themselves (rightly or wrongly) that the details don't matter.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 29, 2008)

so the March issue of Wizard has interviews with the people behind both FInal Crisis and Blackest Night


heres the main final crisis page





and Blackest Night

*Spoiler*: __ 







interesting


----------



## Castiel (Feb 29, 2008)

Mentioned the Blackest Night interview in the Green Lantern thread weeks ago.  Also the whole Guy Gardner = greatest lantern was confirmed in Booster Gold 2


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 29, 2008)

Has anyone read the Crime Bible series?


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 29, 2008)

^I do, its one of DC's "best comic book the World doesn't even know!" along with Blue Beetle and Checkmate.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 29, 2008)

I just saw it today. I was wondering when they'd do a "Question" book for Montoya.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 1, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> ^I do, its one of DC's "best comic book the World doesn't even know!" along with Blue Beetle and Checkmate.



I second that emotion!


LIL_M0: You're a little late on the upkeep. She's had that book for months. There's already a solicit for the Hardcover.


I'm skipping the Cyborg book, but I'm getting Raven. I wasn't expecting stuff with Pyscho's Medusa Mask. I thought they were going to cover the book from TT: Titans Around the World.



> he?s physically more than a match for most of the Justice League, let alone their villains.



This a load of crap. I doubt Cyborg could beat most of the Current League. Maybe Black Lightning, Hawkgirl, Vixen, Red Arrow, and Black Canary. I guess that's sorta "most."


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 1, 2008)

That would be a no on Vixen. Think, a hot female Amazo.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 1, 2008)

Tatl / Tael said:


> LIL_M0: You're a little late on the upkeep. She's had that book for months. There's already a solicit for the Hardcover.


Yeah, that's where I founf out about it, the hc solicit. I really enjoyed her 52 story. So I'm definately checking this one out.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, you're killing me M0! Vic Sage forever! (Yes, I know he's alive on an alternate Earth. What fucking good does that do?)


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 1, 2008)

Lawl yeah, they could have had him retire or something. Well, here's to Blackest Night, eh?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 1, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Oh, you're killing me M0! Vic Sage forever! (Yes, I know he's alive on an alternate Earth. What fucking good does that do?)


Being alive in some way is alot better than gone all together, amirite?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 1, 2008)

^ lol. You have a point.


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2008)

so i havent read All-Star Batman and Robin since the Joker's introduction, how many issues were released since then and how good is it getting?


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 2, 2008)

I dunno about the "how good" part but its already at issue #9. I think it was out last week.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 2, 2008)

Blue Beetle 24 was pretty fantastic. Haven't read it, go buy it.


When did Robin become such bitch made character? Wasn't he best friends with Impulse, and now he's going off on Kid Devil over nothing.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 2, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Being alive in some way is alot better than gone all together, amirite?



I would have loved to have seen Vic train Tim Drake on Earth-51 (Silver Age Earth), to take down Batman-51 in his own Bat Bunker. Too bad about the Monarch War.


Hey! Whatever happened to Super-Regan and the other guys that escaped Monarch in the Arena?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2008)

caught up with Salvation Run and DotNGs.  SR is pretty good, I like the basic premise ad the execution isn't bad.  DotNG could have been executed better but it's picking up.

Orion's final clash was truly epic.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 4, 2008)

He just flew off and exploded to me.


----------



## qks (Mar 4, 2008)

Tatl / Tael said:


> Hey! Whatever happened to Super-Regan and the other guys that escaped Monarch in the Arena?



im pretty sure he was the only one to escape 

im not sure tho as ive tried pretty hard to forget it


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 4, 2008)

At the end of Arena 04, Monarch says that Superman got away with his reserves (the other heroes). Plus, I wonder what's going to happen with the good-guys that Eclipso has Eclipsed.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 4, 2008)

170 said:


> so i havent read All-Star Batman and Robin since the Joker's introduction, how many issues were released since then and how good is it getting?



22 issues are planned.

Whether Jim Lee can step up and deliver, is another story.

WildC.A.T.s anyone?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 4, 2008)

FA overturn Lampards 3 match ban...


damn awesome 300 dollar Pimp Canes


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey, can anyone tell me what Crisis of Multiple Earths is?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hey, can anyone tell me what Crisis of Multiple Earths is?



a bunch of mini "crisises" that occured before big bad "Crisis on Infinite Earths" came along and destroyed the multiverse.

Mainly it's just a crossover between two of the Pre-Crisis multiverses and shit happens.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh, ok. Thanks.


----------



## qks (Mar 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well it took a while but we finally learn how broke cap atom kinda guessed it wud be solomon (btw im actually not sure if that has already been shown lol)

jason todd needs his own series


----------



## Arishem (Mar 5, 2008)

Did anyone else notice that Darkseid was spewing saliva in almost every panel he was in? He must have gotten infected with cosmic rabies...or something.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2008)

starting to catch up with the main DC crisises in prep for Final Crisis.  I've read CoIE, and Identity Crisis and am reading the IF prep.  Villains United is awesome I must say.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 5, 2008)

For an issue that says "War in Pieces" on the cover, NOTHINGS HAPPENS!!!


Anyone read Raven?
The art is... iffy. Kinda reminds me of Astroboy, where people naturally look funny.

The New Frontier Special: Total Win. Not made of Win - Win is made of The New Frontier Special. I may just order this CGC graded.


----------



## qks (Mar 5, 2008)

villains united was awsome  and the secrect six was pretty sick aswell 

i picked up the new frontier special havent had a chance to read it yet
but flicked threw n it looked awsome


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2008)

I picked up JSA 13, the New Frontier Special and GL 28.  I'd heartily recommend all of them.  Also GL 28 is the best post Sinestro Corps War issue that has appeared in eithe GL or GLC


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 5, 2008)

I lost a lot of brain cells today, reading Countdown #8.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 5, 2008)

So the Raven miniseries starts.

I didn't expect THAT object to appear. But it's quite suitable, especially with Raven's emotional nature.

As for Damion Scott's art. . . good side is, it's not as hard to interpret as Robin/Batgirl: Fresh Blood. However, it's still takes a little getting use to.

I wish he went tone it back, like the early days when he pencilled the Batgirl series.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't like how she now exposes her stomach, has weird socks, fishnets, etc. I still pictured her dressing more modestly. I also don't like that they got rid of her tattoo.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 6, 2008)

Nah, I like how she's dressed. 

If she had gone all black, people would be like "Raven is not a Goth Chick!"

If she had gone with bright colors, people would be "Those clothes are tacky, they don't reflect Raven's troubled soul."

Like this she reminds me Lidia from Beattlejuice.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Mar 6, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> I lost a lot of brain cells today, reading Countdown #8.



Me to. I can't remember a single thing that happened in it. At least the Bizarro backup was entertaining


----------



## mow (Mar 6, 2008)

*New Line Cinema is currently developing a Billy Baston and the Legend of Shazam! live-action feature film, with Peter Segal (The Longest Yard, 50 First Dates) as director and Michael Uslan as producer. Actor and former wrestler Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson has agreed to appear in the film as Black Adam*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

CHOCOLATE EGG CREMES!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 6, 2008)

It'll only work if they make Black Adam older, not the age the rock is now. He doesn't have enough wrinkles.

I hated the art for Raven, don't think I'll be reading any more of it.

As for Countdown, I too lost some brain cells. Is it me or are they trying to rush everything along to Final Crisis too fast?

GL 28 - awesome. Love the red lanterns coming in, do you think they'll have an oath or it will just be "AAAAARRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!"


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 6, 2008)

Yoshi said:


> GL 28 - awesome. Love the red lanterns coming in, do you think they'll have an oath or it will just be "AAAAARRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!"


It really was so damn awesome and I really can not imagine what type of oath the red lanterns could have other than "AAAAAARRGGGGGHHHH!" they would maybe have to be spewing some really hateful shiz akin to what Laira was saying before she got her ring.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yoshi said:


> It'll only work if they make Black Adam older, not the age the rock is now. He doesn't have enough wrinkles.
> 
> I hated the art for Raven, don't think I'll be reading any more of it.
> 
> ...


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGHHH!


----------



## Sylar (Mar 6, 2008)

'In Blackest D- ARRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!'

I'd go for it.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 6, 2008)

Tatl / Tael said:


> Nah, I like how she's dressed.
> 
> If she had gone all black, people would be like "Raven is not a Goth Chick!"
> 
> ...



I didn't mean her dressing goth, just your average Jeans and a T-Shirt look, heavy on the blues/darker colors, but not goth.


----------



## qks (Mar 6, 2008)

Lal Mirch said:


> Me to. I can't remember a single thing that happened in it. At least the Bizarro backup was entertaining



all i can rember is 



*Spoiler*: __ 



jason wanting to kill karate kid

n solomon hurting cap atom

the rest went compelty over my head


i think im going to need to read that one a few times


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2008)

Tomasi's run on Nightwing so far has been good, I recommend it to all of you


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 6, 2008)

I imagine that the Sapphire oath would be something akin to a loud orgasm.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 6, 2008)

*In lingerie*
*Or swimsuit wear*
*My love is yours*
*To keep or share*
*Use my body*
*To your delight*
*Make me orgasm*
*All through the night!*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

**


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 6, 2008)

You know what I find fun, reading people's initial reaction to comics way later. Like this gem from 2006.



Chatulio said:


> Poor booster  he went out with a bang atleast





Comic Book Guy said:


> A selfish way to the end. . .
> 
> Fire's left from the JLI days, I think. . .



Currently, Booster's alive, Ted is alive, and Ice is back.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 6, 2008)

Tiny Titans are awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2008)

I've been trying to catch with Booster Gold.  Serious this series is awesome.

Supes: "You're not ready to have a cape"
*Supes takes booster's cape away*

epic

Also incredible lol at Barry using Booster as a cautionary tale to not drink and drive.

Booster: "move over I'm driving"
Rip: "You're drunk"
Booster: "Oh com'n who am I going to actually hit out here?"
*5 seconds later Booster crashes the cosmic trendmill*

Barry: "see wally this is why you should avoid excessive alcohol"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I've been trying to catch with Booster Gold. Serious this series is awesome. *The story of how Booster lost his cape is fucking epic.*
> 
> Also incredible lol at Barry using Booster as a cautionary tale to not drink and drive.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I lol'd hard. I wonder if that's how it happened for real.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Tiny Titans are awesome.




I got one gripe on Tiny Titans: No Blue Beetle.

Aparently, it's Board of Education vs. Brown.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, I lol'd hard. I wonder if that's how it happened for real.



yeah he _was_ drunk so he might have been lying.

Also


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 7, 2008)

actually it's "Brown v. The Board of Education" and Cyborg goes to the school as well, but thanks for trying.

Also, Blue Beetle sucks


----------



## Castiel (Mar 7, 2008)

BB is _ok_.

anyways started reading Identity Crisis, it's really good and it's apparently the first major events in the modern DC continuity and the spark for the other Crisis events.  I'm only up to IC # 2 though.

Also am I the only one who sees a similarity between Gog who shoots people claiming to be gods through the heart and the Deicide who kills the New Gods by ripping their souls from their hearts?


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 10, 2008)

No, pretty much everyone who has read JSA and DotNG sees that Magog and Hamon have a thing for hearts...

And this week' Countdown, I predict, will be made of fail since Adam Beechen' name is credited as this issue' writer.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 10, 2008)

Morrison speaks about Final Crisis with IGN.


----------



## vicious1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Was just about to post that. Great Interview.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 10, 2008)

I know that all comic book fans seem to do is complain, but Morrison has me worried. His JLA was one huge fanwank and his Batman was mostly a miss. He did some GREAT Vertigo stuff but maybe he's just not that great at the capes. I wish Geoff Johns was the principal writer on Final Crisis.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 10, 2008)

Johns is probably busy with Blackest Night. Though it would have been rad if he and Morrison teamed up for this.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 10, 2008)

Morrison is a hit or miss.

After you read the story multiple times of course.


----------



## vicious1 (Mar 11, 2008)

I've got faith in the guy. There isn't really anything of his that I haven't liked but that might be due to my tastes. Him and Johns would have been great. Even if the story does turn out to be a little disappointing at least the art should be great.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> actually it's "Brown v. The Board of Education" and Cyborg goes to the school as well, but thanks for trying.
> 
> *Also, Blue Beetle sucks*



The joke is Board of Education vs Brown, because they all attend Side-kick School (Board of Education) and it doesn't allow Jaime (who is Brown). Cyborg is Black. 

*Yeah, well, so does your face.*

They allow Red Skins and Green Skins, but what have they done for the Brown skins?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I know that all comic book fans seem to do is complain, but Morrison has me worried. His JLA was one huge fanwank and his Batman was mostly a miss. He did some GREAT Vertigo stuff but maybe he's just not that great at the capes. I wish Geoff Johns was the principal writer on Final Crisis.



I honestly love his JLA work.  And he was great in New Xmen


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2008)

Johns has already done a "Crisis", so I guess it'd only fair someone else does this one.  Also he's propably way busy with his currents series he's doing the Gog storyline for JSA, doing a bunch of stuff for Booster Gold and we all know all the effort he puts into Green Lantern.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 11, 2008)

Not to mention, a "Sinestro Corps" for Superman this year, a Legion book with Perez  and a Flash book. The man is fucking busy.

He'll be ending Booster at issue 12 or something though, so that takes a load off.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 11, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Not to mention, a "Sinestro Corps" for Superman this year, a Legion book with Perez  and a Flash book. The man is fucking busy.
> 
> *He'll be ending Booster at issue 12 or something though*, so that takes a load off.


OH NOEZ! 

Wait... Is the book ending at "issue 12 or something" or is Johns just passing the torch to another writer?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Not to mention, a "Sinestro Corps" for Superman this year, a Legion book with Perez  and a Flash book. The man is fucking busy.
> 
> He'll be ending Booster at issue 12 or something though, so that takes a load off.



I thought he stopped working on Flash.

Also what's this about a SC for Supes?  details now.

also  @ BG


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I thought he stopped working on Flash.
> 
> *Also what's this about a SC for Supes? details now.*
> 
> also  @ BG


It's some crossover about Braniac becoming a major threat to Superman again. Johns said it in an interview a little while back.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 11, 2008)

I think he's just handing off to another writer as I've heard nothing about BG ending once he's done or being cancelled.

I just finished reading Raven #1 and all I can say is "What the hell?". The art is going to take some serious getting used to in order for me to keep picking it up.



> Tomasi's run on Nightwing so far has been good, I recommend it to all of you


YES. Robin's actually been kinda decent too, but all the Spoiler stuff feels kinda forced.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2008)

oic

also new Salvation RUn comes out tomorrow.  Truth be told I'm really getting into this series.  Also wondering who is going to be killed off is half the fun


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 11, 2008)

Geoff Johns 1 week ago said:
			
		

> Hey, guys -
> 
> Hope everyone has enjoyed our run on the title. We're officially wrapping it up with issue #1,000,000 that ships in July right after #10 in June - so technically, with issue #0, it'll be a twelve-issue run.
> 
> ...






> I thought he stopped working on Flash.


He'll be doing a one-shot called "Rogues Revenge".



> Also what's this about a SC for Supes? details now.


Yeah, like M0 said. Its going to be about Brainiac.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm gonna miss Booster Gold, I never really cared for him but after reading 52 I hoped he'd get his own monthly.  Aw well, at least the issues we do have were good.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2008)

I can't wait to see what Johns and Donner have in store for us when the Braniac arc begins.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 12, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Originally Posted by *Geoff Johns 1 week ago*
> _Hey, guys -_
> 
> _Hope everyone has enjoyed our run on the title. We're officially wrapping it up with issue #1,000,000 that ships in July right after #10 in June - so technically, with issue #0, *it'll be a twelve-issue run.*_
> ...


:amazed ==>  ==>  ==>  ==> 


Well, I guess it's good that the book will end at a very well written twelve issues, than to be cancelled. Oh yeah, before I forget Skeets >>>>> Blue Beetle


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 12, 2008)

Parallax said:


> I can't wait to see what Johns and *Donner* have in store for us when the Braniac arc begins.


He will not be involved, thank goodness.


It'll just be Johns and Kurt Busiek' successor to Superman, James Robinson.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2008)

Flash story called "Rogue's Revenge" that sounds a lot like the circumstances of Bart's death.  What's it about?  IIRC all of Flash's rogues are in Salvation Run because of Bart's death.

also what AC issue will the Braniac arc begin on?



LIL_M0 said:


> :amazed ==>  ==>  ==>  ==>
> 
> 
> Well, I guess it's good that the book will end at a very well written twelve issues, than to be cancelled. Oh yeah, before I forget Skeets >>>>> *Blue Beetle*



which one?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 12, 2008)

Ted Kord. 

The Skeets Booster duo was funnier, to me anyways.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 12, 2008)

> Flash story called "Rogue's Revenge" that sounds a lot like the circumstances of Bart's death. What's it about? IIRC all of Flash's rogues are in Salvation Run because of Bart's death.


Captain Cold, Mirror Master and I forgot who, are in it. Beyond that, I don't really know much.



> also what AC issue will the Braniac arc begin on?


Well the arc starts in June so AC 866, which is out in that month. 'Superman' book will be involved as well.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 12, 2008)

Here's a part of the interview concerning rogues revenge
*possible spoilers about salvation run and countdown*


> *B**ACK WITH A FLASH: JOHNS & KOLINS TALK FLASH: ROGUE'S REVENGE* _by Vaneta Rogers_
> A year after the death of Bart Allen - in June 2008, Johns and Kolins will reunite and return to the Flash and his Rogues gallery in a six-issue mini-series titled *The Flash: Rogues Revenge*. Starring Flash and the Rogues, led by their bossy old leader Captain Cold, the story will also involve a reformed Pied Piper and a villainous Zoom with his own agenda.
> 
> *NRAMA*: Can you tell us the premise of the story we'll be reading in this mini-series?
> ...


rest can be read here:  ♥ *I a**m rom**anian *♥


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2008)

@ taxman - nice.  doesn't explain anything about SR but I can only assume they find a way back to earth (durr).

Also Nice, Inertia gets what's coming to him 

so this Braniac thing should be appearing in Supes 677 or 678 right?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 12, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> He will not be involved, thank goodness.
> It'll just be Johns and Kurt Busiek' successor to Superman, James Robinson.


For the first time in my life, I'm going to become a regular Superman reader. Really, I can't think of two guys better suited to taking on a classic character and turning continuity "baggage" into storytelling gold.



I hope ...


----------



## vicious1 (Mar 12, 2008)

I've gotten into Superman more over the past year and am very excited to see where Johns is going to take him. The character deserves it.


----------



## qks (Mar 12, 2008)

countdown 7


*Spoiler*: __ 



fail

have they been wiped from exsitence or are they on a diffrent earth
i highly doubt kk is premently dead aswell


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2008)

So Donner is not coming back to finish his planned run on Superman?


----------



## Sylar (Mar 12, 2008)

Countdown sucks again...

BTW when did Inertia break loose? I thought Wally had him locked up in time forever.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 12, 2008)

OMG Countdown was the worst one yet, totally rubbish! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Boo fricking hoo Karate Kid dead. Who cares? Not me.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 12, 2008)

Hopefully, Countdown to Mystery #6 will be good. I've enjoyed all of the previous issues.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 12, 2008)

Tiny Titans is hilarious.


----------



## Dave (Mar 12, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Countdown sucks again...
> 
> BTW when did Inertia break loose? I thought Wally had him locked up in time forever.



He stole his kinetic energy and made him a living statue, if that's what you mean.  Idk how he got loose though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 12, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Tiny Titans is hilarious.


My name is Lil' Mo and I approve this message.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, Countdown sucked. I thought it was going to get better as it got closer to Zero, but they defy expectations, yet again.

This needs a hot Prime injection, stat!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 12, 2008)

Tatl / Tael said:


> Yeah, Countdown sucked. I thought it was going to get better as it got closer to Zero, but they defy expectations, yet again.
> 
> *This needs a hot Prime injection, stat!*


Overuse of characters makes them less interesting...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2008)

Booster Gold 7 was good.  I'm quite interested as to how this current clusterfuck Booster has got himself into will be resolved.  Also counting #0 we are now 2/3 of the way until BG ends.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Booster Gold 7 was good. I'm quite interested as to how this current clusterfuck Booster has got himself into will be resolved. Also counting #0 we are now 2/3 of the way until BG ends.


"Wow. That did absolutely... Nothing"  

Booster Gold > All non-Lantern characters


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2008)

"Technically speaking, Booster Gold is NOT an ass clown"

XD Skeets is the man.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 12, 2008)

I think I'm already seeing the ending of the Blue & Gold arc.

Time Travel
Blue Beetle being dead


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2008)

one big thing I'm curious about is what's up with Booster's great X grand parents and Rip?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> one big thing I'm curious about is what's up with Booster's great X grand parents and Rip?


I'm guessing that they'll end up "thwarthing the bad guys evil schemes".

lol.golden age


----------



## Arishem (Mar 13, 2008)

Countdown to Mystery is officially my favorite title with the word "Countdown" in it.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2008)

I need to read Booster Gold, I did buy the first issue, but I never kept up past that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

Parallax said:


> I need to read Booster Gold, I did buy the first issue, but I never kept up past that.


WHAT?!


----------



## Taxman (Mar 13, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Tiny Titans is hilarious.



indeed



> He stole his kinetic energy and made him a living statue, if that's what you mean.  Idk how he got loose though.


hasn't actually been revealed yet...they just plan on him coming back after SR and before Rogue's revenge.

It'll probably be revealed in Flash eventually...


----------



## vicious1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Johns back on Flash will be great even if it is only for one issue. I just want to see Zoom back in action.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

I want to see John Stewart back in action... not background action.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I want to see John Stewart back in action... not background action.



he was featured in the last storyline for JLA: Classified


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 13, 2008)

I meant in the Lantern books, but I'll definately check that out.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Mar 13, 2008)

There was far too much boring dialogue in Countdown, and not much of anything else. Sadly, the only good issues of Countdown have been the action heavy issues where there wasn't really any time to devise a plausible explanation for the events occurring at the time.

 I think I may have even enjoyed GA/BC more then Countdown this week.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 13, 2008)

Leslie Thompkins.

Oh, where does she stand with DC now. . .


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> WHAT?!



Blasphemous I know, but I havent got the money...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2008)

When did Morrison's run of Batman start?

Also are batman or Detective comics worth readingat the moment?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2008)

I personally think Batman is aight, but Dini's run on Detective Comics so far has been great.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 13, 2008)

If there's a Batman/Zatanna pairing, I'm all for it. I've been a fan of the character since I saw her in the Batman TAS show.

Plus the issues with Batman and Zatanna are just great.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> When did Morrison's run of Batman start?
> 
> Also are batman or Detective comics worth readingat the moment?


#663 after that incredibly shitty Grotesk filler arc.

As for which is worth reading, both are, but like stated before, Detective Comics is better at the moment.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 13, 2008)

Morrison's Joker is great. . . we may or may not see that interpretation in RIP.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2008)

when does the current run of DC start?  also are any other batman comics worth reading as well?  with Dark Knight on the horizon I'm in batmode


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 14, 2008)

^I'm liking Gotham Underground.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 14, 2008)

I saw the first ten minutes of DC: New Frontier at WonderCon last month and it really interested me.  Since I found out it's based on a GN, I checked them both out.  They're really good.  Probably my favorite Elseworld (though it's been given it's own "52") title so far.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 14, 2008)

*JIMMY OLSEN TO DEFEAT DARKSEID?*

If that's how DC want Darkseid to go. . . good lord, do I feel sorry for Kirby.

It was suppose to be kickass Orion, dammit. Nor Countdown's Gary Sue Olsen.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 14, 2008)

lol Countdown seems sucky, but I'm prety sure It has some redeeming qualities... 

*waits for Countdown remix.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 14, 2008)

Green Arrow is so lame


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 14, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *JIMMY OLSEN TO DEFEAT DARKSEID?*
> 
> If that's how DC want Darkseid to go. . . good lord, do I feel sorry for Kirby.
> 
> It was suppose to be kickass Orion, dammit. Nor Countdown's Gary Sue Olsen.



Olsen is actually Darkseid's savings account for powers

Olsen is about to be drained like a bottle of beer at a megadeth concert


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 14, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> Olsen is actually Darkseid's savings account for powers
> 
> Olsen is about to be drained like a bottle of beer at a megadeth concert



Wait, so Jimmy is a drug mule?


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 15, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *JIMMY OLSEN TO DEFEAT DARKSEID?*
> 
> If that's how DC want Darkseid to go. . . good lord, do I feel sorry for Kirby.
> 
> It was suppose to be kickass Orion, dammit. Nor Countdown's Gary Sue Olsen.


Lawl it's just the cover, I seriously doubt they'd actually fight.



LIL_M0 said:


> lol Countdown seems sucky, *but I'm prety sure It has some redeeming qualities... *
> 
> *waits for Countdown remix.


Superman-Prime


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> lol Countdown seems sucky, but I'm prety sure It has some redeeming qualities...
> 
> *waits for Countdown remix.



The stuff with Superman-Prime and the stuff with Monarch were good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 15, 2008)

When nyou said Monarch, I thought of Venture Bros.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 15, 2008)

The time you're going to spend reading Countdown, is better used searching for net porn. Especially if you don't plan on reading Final Crisis.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2008)

I thought that too, but this guy is just badass.  Just read Arena and the countdown issues that revolve around him.  Prime is lucky the universe exploded before the fight really began.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 15, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> The time you're going to spend reading Countdown, is better used searching for net porn. Especially if you don't plan on reading Final Crisis.


This "net porn", it intrigues me. 

I'd like to add that Renee Montoya is my favorite non-powered DC character... That is all.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Mar 15, 2008)

Lol at Vandal Savage in Salvation Run.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 15, 2008)

WizardWorld LA said:
			
		

> A fan asked about the upcoming Judd Winick/Ian Churchill Titans title, and DiDio equated it to the show *Friends*, and how it's about the relationship and friendship between the characters.


Hahaha, I lawled... and cried. 

Roy: Hey Donna.. how ya' doin'


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 15, 2008)

Wally: Could I *BE *anymore the Flash?

Yeah, that sounds kinda dumb, too.


I wonder if the Marvel Family will be involved in Reign in Hell.
EDIT: I'll be reading Justice League. w00t!

I also want to see what the Super Young Team looks like. I bet somekinda Anime JLA Jr.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 15, 2008)

Hush returns.

I wonder how he escaped from the Joker. . .


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 16, 2008)

> EDIT: I'll be reading Justice League. w00t!


Hehe, surely not because of Freddy hm? 

I hope Robinson' JL won't be plagued by editorial mandates like McDuffie'.



> "What's going on with All-Star Wonder Woman with Adam Hughes?" Wayne: "I believe, in order to avoid the type of delay we were discussing early on that Superman arc, we're waiting until we have a number of pages from All-Star Wonder Woman before we put it on the schedule."


I'm hungry for some cheesecake.



> Last question: When will we see the return of Ralph Dibny? DiDio: "He's already appeared."


BATO


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 16, 2008)

^Yes, because of Freddy. Plus, they're probably going to be hunting down Black Adam, since this League is proactive.

And, even if I have liked McDuffie's run on JLA, all the issues he's done so far have tied into something else, like the GA/BC Wedding, or currently, Salvation Run. Even the one filler issue was a plug for Tangent: Superman's Reign.

Meltzer got to do 12 issues that didn't tie into anything. McD is being treated unfairly, he should not leave the book until he is allowed to publish his own non-tie-ins story.

At least that's what I think.

Plus, the new league has Batwoman and Green Lantern/Green Arrow. That old dood sounds kinda cool.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 16, 2008)

> ^Yes, because of Freddy. Plus, they're probably going to be hunting down Black Adam, since this League is proactive.


Oh yeah! Damn, that's going to be kick ass!



> And, even if I have liked McDuffie's run on JLA, all the issues he's done so far have tied into something else, like the GA/BC Wedding, or currently, Salvation Run. Even the one filler issue was a plug for Tangent: Superman's Reign.
> 
> Meltzer got to do 12 issues that didn't tie into anything. McD is being treated unfairly, he should not leave the book until he is allowed to publish his own non-tie-ins story.


Indeed. Editorial mandated stories have really plagued the book. The back-ups by Burnett were cool though.


----------



## Deviate (Mar 17, 2008)

Batman's latest run intrigues me. Someone tried to replace Batman? Batman is going crazy? Its been done before, but this looks so will written. This might be the first DC arc I love from start to finish.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 17, 2008)

So I read, or attempted to read,  today. It was weird... really weird. Now my head hurts. I've never done acid before, but I'm pretty sure its what the writer, artist and colorist were all on when they made this series. I wouldn't recommend that any of you read it.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 17, 2008)

If you're gonna read any of the old GL comics make it a moderately good one like Emerald Twilight and such.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah, but I don't give a crap about Parallax. I was looking for some John Stewart comics. There were some really good ones in GL v2 and I really liked v3 storied about him and Fatality.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 17, 2008)

point taken. Anyways they should make John a more featured guy in vol 4.  He's really marginalized nowadays 

oh and I've just read Gotham by Gaslight and Master of the Future, both are quite good at telling a story with the limited space they had and fleshing out the universe.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 17, 2008)

Geoff Johns said something about doing a John Stewart story arc during an interview a while back. Maybe it'll tie into the "orange corps". John was the the leader of the Darkstars, which were founded by The Controllers.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 17, 2008)

Everything is better with Monkeys Aparrently. But, if Grodd ever gets a Green Lantern ring, looks like the DCU is prepared.

The Shazam family is also on the cover of the June issue of Supergirl.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 18, 2008)

And Mary is wearing black.... so she's still a bit nasty?



Ed Benes really makes Wonder Woman so cheesecake in that JLA cover, even when she's lying unconscious on the ground. 

JSA cover looks rad! JSA/JLA against, or not, Gog. Lawl at Alan though. 
Superman and Action is going to be exciting, just from the solicits, I can't wait! 
And Wonder Woman, a Skrull?


----------



## Lal Mirch (Mar 18, 2008)

Manhunter is back again with Michael Gaydos doing the art. Awesome!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks like Hal Jordan has a major role in Final Crisis. fuck... :can


----------



## qks (Mar 18, 2008)

i wanna see what role the alpha lanterns have

im betting they either go rouge or get minuplated

as obvious as it sounds lol


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah, something bad will happen with the Alpha Lanterns. It's pretty much a given. I'm more interested in .

Also, I'm not sure how I should feel about this...


> "Will the *Booster Gold* series continue after the creative team leaves?" DiDio: "Yes, we have plans for the character, and big plans for the book."


I mean, what if the new teams has Booster look and act totally out of character?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2008)

Lal Mirch said:


> Manhunter is back again with Michael Gaydos doing the art. Awesome!



Oh so he survived the events of SR#5
good to know


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Oh so he survived the events of SR#5
> good to know


Lawl, no. Not that Manhunter.
.

Anyway, glad that it's back.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> And Mary is wearing black.... so she's still a bit nasty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, Rann and Thanagar are at war AGAIN?



Graham Acre said:


> Lawl, no. Not that Manhunter.
> .
> 
> Anyway, glad that it's back.



oic


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 18, 2008)

Apparently, yes..

DiDio on Holy War and Reing in Hell
Starlin on Holy War


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Looks like Hal Jordan has a major role in Final Crisis. fuck... :can



...

the cover to Final Crisis #1 which was leaked months ago


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 19, 2008)

Pretty average for a JG Jones cover.

Green Lantern #23 was an awesome cover, he should have done something like that instead. 

A Hal cover isn't great if it's not 30% more crazy, in my opinion.


----------



## qks (Mar 19, 2008)

well i guess we know what hal jordan dose now

another nothing chapter in countdown


----------



## Arishem (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh, I wouldn't say that. Humanity is being turned into a race of homicidal furries.  It was still boring as shit, though.


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 19, 2008)

I felt like I was reading DC zombies . . . Not that it's a bad thing.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 19, 2008)

Is SMP in it?


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 19, 2008)

Meh issue.

I do have to say though, that I'm getting annoyed at the "heroes" bickering and fighting with each other(thankfully we didn't have to read it this issue). And Una having any feelings for KK is just so 

Stupid Beechen... 

Anyway, the Earth they're in doesn't look like the New Earth. Unfortunately that means... another Earth bites the dust.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 19, 2008)

The Reign of Tangent Superman's first issue was pretty good. Anyway, how come the black Superman is evil, well, a fascist more accurately?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 19, 2008)

She's back.

Let's see how DC will not only explain her return (and its implications on another character), but also will treat her (and her) from here on. Whether they ****ed up letting this ball roll or picking it back up again.

Excuse my cynicism, but my faith in DC hasn't been the same since OYL Cassandra Cain. I'll see quality when I actually read it.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 20, 2008)

I have faith in Dixon, he's been doing things right since he came aboard, and as the characters creator, I doubt he's going to shit on her. 

Anyway, this has gotten me pretty excited. I was expecting the big reveal to be in the Robin/Spoiler special this June.


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 20, 2008)

*Reads Birds of Prey*
I don't know about you guys, but it felt good to see Black Alice get her @$$ kicked.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> ...
> 
> the cover to Final Crisis #1 which was leaked months ago


I was never interested in FC, so I never paid any attention to the covers.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 20, 2008)

Arishem said:


> The Reign of Tangent Superman's first issue was pretty good. Anyway, how come the black Superman is evil, well, a fascist more accurately?



Because Tangent Superman knows what has to be done.


----------



## qks (Mar 20, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Meh issue.
> 
> I do have to say though, that I'm getting annoyed at the "heroes" bickering and fighting with each other(thankfully we didn't have to read it this issue). And Una having any feelings for KK is just so
> 
> ...



most defo dont look like new earth  but with 5 to go there better be nothing but 5 issues with lots of answers  im going to go insane if countdown 5 is just the hereos arguing and jason getting beaaten up





The Wanderer said:


> *Reads Birds of Prey*
> I don't know about you guys, but it felt good to see Black Alice get her @$$ kicked.




lawl i love that bit ,black Alice thought she was the shit teleporting around like that  then got her ass handed to her buy a powerless misfit


----------



## Id (Mar 20, 2008)

In what issues what Superman SMP/SBP featured aside from Corp War/Countdown?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2008)

Id said:


> In what issues what Superman SMP/SBP featured aside from Corp War/Countdown?



DC Presents #87 (debut)
Crisis on Infinite Earths (Supporting character)
Infinite Crisis (Primary Villain)
Superman: Secret Identity (Unofficial backstory)
an issues of 52


----------



## Arishem (Mar 20, 2008)

Superman says in plain words that he can shatter a planet in DoTNG #6. He's not one to make empty boasts either.


----------



## vicious1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I am going to miss Rucka and Trautmann on Checkmate.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 20, 2008)

Darkseid vs. The Source

He going to be the last NG to survive?

If it is him, will he continue to job?


----------



## Arishem (Mar 20, 2008)

DoTNG is supposed to tie directly into Final Crisis, right? Morrison said that his event is about the villains achieving a great victory for once. Perhaps Darkseid will become someone to fear again. I'm guessing that he is going to get a major power boost at the end of this.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2008)

Salvation Run is also tieing into FC.  Anyways from what I infer in an interview Darkseid will be in FC.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 20, 2008)

I want to know one thing.....why doesn't Sodam just Sun-Dip to prepare for Prime instead of "train"


----------



## qks (Mar 20, 2008)

Arishem said:


> DoTNG is supposed to tie directly into Final Crisis, right? Morrison said that his event is about the villains achieving a great victory for once. Perhaps Darkseid will become someone to fear again. I'm guessing that he is going to get a major power boost at the end of this.


well he is trying to become omnipotient if ive read thing correct 

i think he just drank the gods powers or something in countdown (gods konws which one) he had soem gods locked up in some chamber thingy(i think)


im confused


Fire Fist Ace said:


> I want to know one thing.....why doesn't Sodam just Sun-Dip to prepare for Prime instead of "train"



he sud just train in the sun


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 20, 2008)

qks said:


> he sud just train in the sun



Exactly


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 20, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> I want to know one thing.....why doesn't Sodam just Sun-Dip to prepare for Prime instead of "train"



And give SBP the same idea?

If I had a say in Infinite Crisis #7, I would have the 2 Supermen sundip and then take on SBP: sundipped NE Superman + sundipped E2 Superman vs. AM Armoured SBP


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 20, 2008)

But arent Daxamites and Kryptonians biologically identical (apart from the kryptonite/lead thing). So if SBP and Sodam sun dip shouldnt they be equal ?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2008)

While that is true for all we know Kryptonian-Prime were stronger overall than New Earth Kryptonians.  The sunlight touched SMP's arm and he was able to overpower earth heroes.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 20, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> But arent Daxamites and Kryptonians biologically identical (apart from the kryptonite/lead thing). So if SBP and Sodam sun dip shouldnt they be equal ?


Prime is a pre-Crisis Kryptonian whereas Yat is a post-Crisis Daxamite who had only recently been exposed to yellow sun energy. Heck he isn't even anywhere near Supergirl' level. 
So if both sun dipped, obviously, Prime would still be stronger since he was stronger to begin with.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 20, 2008)

But, did anyone notice that NE Superman in DotNG said he could break planets if he hit them hard enough. It's nice to see him admitting that he constantly hold back. Generally, DotNG has been favorable to Superman, it even took two New Gods to fight him. Aparently, the only ones near his strength level are Darkseid and Orion.

So, what do you think was inside of Darkseid's Secret Stuff? Liquid soldier-pills?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 20, 2008)

Well. . . I didn't expect the Dibnys at all.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2008)

Tatl / Tael said:


> \
> So, what do you think was inside of Darkseid's Secret Stuff? Liquid soldier-pills?



I think it's the results of that "failed" experiment Desaad did.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 21, 2008)

Soulfire... I just hope Darkseid doesn't sprout butterfly wings or something.



> Well. . . I didn't expect the Dibnys at all.


Only when DiDio said they have already appeared, during a con did I realise that it's those two mysterious people in BATO.


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 21, 2008)

Checkmate ftw!

Who are the Rooks? New people? Old characters?


----------



## vicious1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I believe they are characters that haven't been seen for awhile in real time. My DC history is very rusty though. Too late to google right now.


----------



## qks (Mar 21, 2008)

Tatl / Tael said:


> But, did anyone notice that NE Superman in DotNG said he could break planets if he hit them hard enough. It's nice to see him admitting that he constantly hold back. Generally, DotNG has been favorable to Superman, it even took two New Gods to fight him. Aparently, the only ones near his strength level are Darkseid and Orion.
> 
> So, what do you think was inside of Darkseid's Secret Stuff? Liquid soldier-pills?



it has to be something to do with  this


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 21, 2008)

qks said:


> it has to be something to do with  this
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



What does that have to do with God-juice?


Kilowog: Which failed experiment? What issue did he mention it in?


----------



## qks (Mar 21, 2008)

Tatl / Tael said:


> What does that have to do with God-juice?
> 
> 
> Kilowog: Which failed experiment? What issue did he mention it in?



darksied was holding the gods in there which is why mary marvel is talking to it 

when she said shazam im guessing the lighting freed them 

he mentioned it in death of the new gods 4 i think project soulfire or something like that

so im guessing that was it


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 21, 2008)

I just read infinite crisis and i was not impressed


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 21, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> I just read infinite crisis and i was not impressed



Did I walk into a time warp or something? Is it 2005 again?


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 21, 2008)

Lol i just read it to see what Prime was capable of and i was not impressed


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 22, 2008)

qks said:


> darksied was holding the gods in there which is why mary marvel is talking to it
> 
> when she said shazam im guessing the lighting freed them
> 
> ...


Ehh, but it was Granny Goodness who imprisoned them.

And the Gods don't seem to look drained.
-----------------------
Oh, and lawl at next weeks Countdown. Everyone's turning into furries! 
Great Disaster indeed.
Link removed


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 22, 2008)

Well, almost everyone does. 


Except when Superman-Prime is involved. 

Anyway, I was just told this Earth is Kamandi'(the last boy on Earth) errr... Earth. 
Well, that explains the Werpeople.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> I just read infinite crisis and i was not impressed



Crisis on Infinite Earths was way better imho.

also most of Prime's feats are also based on his appearances in Countdown and Sinestro Corps, also that one issue of some nameless comic where he shoved a planet.

also some conventional wisdom, you can always find good stuff if you go to the _municipal garbage dump_, I found a bike once


----------



## vicious1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Checkmate ftw!
> 
> Who are the Rooks? New people? Old characters?



I looked up who the rooks are and thanks to wikipedia I am more excited to see what Rucka planned for them. 

Gravedigger - 

One man army, invaded pentagon to prove himself. 

Sebastian Faust - 

Son of Felix Faust

Cinnamon - 

Gunfighter

GI Robot -


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 22, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Anyway, I was just told this Earth is Kamandi'(the last boy on Earth) errr... Earth.
> Well, that explains the Werpeople.



I try to remain optimistic about DC, but Countdown has been disappointing. If the Great Disaster is not taking place on the main DCU Earth, why should we care? The only risk is that the main Characters of Countdown might die, but at this point, even I wish they'd get rid of them.

It doesn't look like anything from Countdown will affect Final Crisis at all! It just leaves Final Crisis as one big Question Mark.

I won't be buying Trinity after this, I'll just wait for the Trade for those.

Next ish will be another Notes from Buddy Bank issue, which I honestly did find appealing last issue, because it build some type of suspense.


But it looks like my only things I'm enjoying from my buy-list are JSA, BB, WW, and Gotham Underground. And JLA. And Trials of Shazam.

Okay, so I'm kinda only hating TT and Countdown.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2008)

Tiny Titans is the greatest thing ever


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Tiny Titans is the greatest thing ever



Quoted for truth!


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 23, 2008)

Lawl, Tatl I think, means Teen Titans.
Book has been very bad and emo.



> It doesn't look like anything from Countdown will affect Final Crisis at all! It just leaves Final Crisis as one big Question Mark.


Still, there are about 4 more issue' to go. I think they'll manage to return to New Earth and something happens that would actually lead to Final Crisis.


I'm pretty excited about Trinity, so I'm getting it without a second thought.  
It's written by Busiek(and him alone, meaning consistency), and art by Bagley(fell in love with his WW, even though he gave her the Wonder Thong). And it stars 3 of my favourite characters, so its all good to me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Tiny Titans is the greatest thing ever



Tiny Titans > Countdown


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 23, 2008)

Lawl, Tatl I think, means Teen Titans.
Book has been very bad and emo.[/quote]
I don't know, McKeever did a fairly good job with "Titans of Tomorrow", but he's doing terrible with Blue Beetle. 
I mean, why the fuck would he laugh at someone who's down already ?

At least the Ravager issue is coming this week.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 23, 2008)

Tatl / Tael said:


> I won't be buying Trinity after this, I'll just wait for the Trade for those.


Same.


Tatl / Tael said:


> And Trials of Shazam.


Boy, DC really fucked that book by not scheduling better. I almost don't care about it now. As long as Freddy ends up with all of Captain Marvel's old powerset, I'll be satisfied.


Graham Acre said:


> And it stars 3 of my favourite characters, so its all good to me.


I've got to say, I don't buy into the whole "Big 3" thing the DC has been trying to convince us of for the past few years. I'm not saying that she's not an interesting character, but Wonder Woman has never been as important as Bats and Supes in terms of fandom, sales or importance to the DCU continuity. Basically the only thing she's got going for her is the long publishing history. She's never been the catalyst or key to any major story or crossover. In that regard, she has to take a backseat to the Flash and GL. Hell, in that regard, she has to take a backseat to Supergirl.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2008)

^^^ this.

I'll probably buy it since I'm a Batfan and Bagley drew Ultimate Spider-Man which is:

"the best thing since the Internet" - LIL_M0, all rights reserved


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 24, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I've got to say, I don't buy into the whole "Big 3" thing the DC has been trying to convince us of for the past few years.


Trinity is going to shut up the naysayers. 



> but Wonder Woman has never been as important as Bats and Supes in terms of fandom


Well obviously when you compare it to those two. 
Not to mention, the male domination of the comic book market. 



> sales


Captain America

Oh and February sales figures: she outsold Superman, Batman and the Outsiders, Flash.



> or importance to the DCU continuity


No, she IS important to the DCU, moreso than Batman. Every superhero respects and looks up to her. Canary, Atom etc. When she killed Max Lord, the whole world was shaken up, I don't think Batman, GL or Flash would have had such an affect on the world as she did.



> Basically the only thing she's got going for her is the long publishing history.


Which, together with Batman and Superman, survived against the decline of interest towards comic books. Flash and GL disappeared while she remained. 



> She's never been the catalyst or key to any major story or crossover. In that regard, she has to take a backseat to the Flash and GL.


Infinite Crisis
She killed Max Lord, to save the world, which also Kal-L breaking out of Limbo. And also, if not for her interference, Kal-L would have killed Kal-El. She and Supes also made him see reason.

Hal and Flash weren't really doing anything special, except be superheroes.



> Hell, in that regard, she has to take a backseat to Supergirl.


Supergirl, seriously? She's done next to nothing unless you mean, sucking Ultraman and Powerboy'(and who knows who else's) cock, being a bitch to everyone else, taking a dump at Wonder Girls face, trying to get into Hal Jordans pants and attempting to murder other superheroes and civilians.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 24, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Trinity is going to shut up the naysayers.


Maybe. *Shrugs*



Graham Acre said:


> Well obviously when you compare it to those two.  Not to mention, the male domination of the comic book market.


I'm not the one making the comparison. DC is the one calling them the "Big 3."



Graham Acre said:


> Oh and February sales figures: she outsold Superman, Batman and the Outsiders, Flash.


I'm talking about historically.



Graham Acre said:


> No, she IS important to the DCU, moreso than Batman. Every superhero respects and looks up to her. Canary, Atom etc. When she killed Max Lord, the whole world was shaken up, I don't think Batman, GL or Flash would have had such an affect on the world as she did.


More important than Batman? Are you retarded? You're talking about Infinite Crisis and I'm talking about the entire publishing history of DC comics. She wasn't even the most important character in _that_ book.



Graham Acre said:


> Which, together with Batman and Superman, survived against the decline of interest towards comic books. Flash and GL disappeared while she remained.


So we agree on this point, then.



Graham Acre said:


> Infinite Crisis
> She killed Max Lord, to save the world, which also Kal-L breaking out of Limbo. And also, if not for her interference, Kal-L would have killed Kal-El. She and Supes also made him see reason. Hal and Flash weren't really doing anything special, except be superheroes.


Infinite Crisis? That was what, 2005? How about naming one major publishing event since Crisis on Infinite Earths where she was the _central_ character? Including Infinite Crisis. By my accounting _just one_. War of the Gods. Compare that to the other "Big 3." Compare that to Hal Jordan.



Graham Acre said:


> Supergirl, seriously? She's done next to nothing unless you mean, sucking Ultraman and Powerboy'(and who knows who else's) cock, being a bitch to everyone else, taking a dump at Wonder Girls face, trying to get into Hal Jordans pants and attempting to murder other superheroes and civilians.


It's like you've been reading comics for five years.  I'm talking about the Supergirl who dies to protect the universe from the Anti-Monitor. That had more impact on the readership than War of the Gods or killing Max Lord.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 24, 2008)

If someone is able to control solid light constructs and they are fighting a GL, can they control the constucts the lantern makes?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 24, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> If someone is able to control solid light constructs and they are fighting a GL, can they control the constucts the lantern makes?


Yeah. It happened in the Ion mini-series.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 24, 2008)

^^good cos im gonna start a new RAPE thread in the OBD


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 24, 2008)

You shouldn't Ion owned that chick in like two seconds for trying that.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 24, 2008)

^^Yeh but Sentry  >>>>All


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 24, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> ^^Yeh but Sentry  >>>>All


Hulk beat the crap outta Sentry a while ago... without light contructs.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 24, 2008)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> ^^Yeh but Sentry  >>>>All



Who knows? He could be a Skrull.

Expect nothing to be safe from Bendis. ESPECIALLY Bendis.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 25, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> More important than Batman? Are you retarded? You're talking about Infinite Crisis and *I'm talking about the entire publishing history of DC comics.*


Misunderstanding then. Batman of course is more important in that regard, thanks to his legion of fans. 



> Compare that to Hal Jordan.


Zero Hour, and he was the villain in that. Then... uh... other than the Green Lantern exclusive events, he just fights the bad guys like everyone else in major events/crossovers.



> It's like you've been reading comics for five years.  I'm talking about the Supergirl who dies to protect the universe from the Anti-Monitor. That had more impact on the readership than War of the Gods or killing Max Lord.


Misunderstanding... I thought you were talking about that character calling herself Supergirl(made me eye twitch).  I mean, the REAL Supergirl has been dead for 22 years(?), so I immediately assumed you were talking about her. A mistake on my part.
Anyway, yes the REAL Supergirl, I agree. What she did in CoIE can't be topped by anyone(well maybe by Barry). 
And that was my favourite comic book moment, all-time.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2008)

I was trying to read some DC but it keeps feeling ike any plot could be solved in the first pannel by making flash run fast enough or have superman to be as strong as needed 

I' dont mean to be a DC hater or anything, but I'm giving it a shot and so far, it's like every character was jean grey


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 25, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I was trying to read some DC but *it keeps feeling ike any plot could be solved in the first pannel by making *flash run fast enough or have* superman to be as strong as needed*
> 
> I' dont mean to be a DC hater or anything, but I'm giving it a shot and so far, it's like every character was jean grey


That's one of the reasons that I hate Superman, he's just too powerful. I never read books or events that has him as the main character. Actually, I don't read any DC books outside of GL, GLC, Tiny Titans and Booster Gold.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2008)

hey M0, if you're looking about something that has John Stewart in it, he's the Green Lantern used in the new "Superman's Reign" limited series (Kyle is always their "random GL" but he's being used in Countdown), basically they go to a 52 world where Superman is a dictator or something.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 25, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> I was trying to read some DC but it keeps feeling ike any plot could be solved in the first pannel by making flash run fast enough or have superman to be as strong as needed
> 
> I' dont mean to be a DC hater or anything, but I'm giving it a shot and so far, it's like every character was jean grey


Advice: don't read DC
If you don't like it, don't read it.

And, from what I've observed reading your post, you already have negative expectations on your mind before you even read a DC comic, so it's best to just stop.

Just stick to Marvel, no need to torture yourself with DC.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2008)

Or if you're feeling open minded enough, just avoid stuff with SUpes and Flash and stick to GL or Batman or something, not all of DC revolves around Supes even if it looks that way


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 25, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> hey M0, if you're looking about something that has John Stewart in it, he's the Green Lantern used in the new "Superman's Reign" limited series (Kyle is always their "random GL" but he's being used in Countdown), basically they go to a 52 world where Superman is a dictator or something.


Oh cool! Thanks. 

"Must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Kilowog again" :can


----------



## Green Lantern (Mar 25, 2008)

If you want to read DC, but can't stand the ridiculousness of it all, read Justice Society, Batman and the Outsiders and Checkmate. Three pretty solid action packed team books, with good varied characters.


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 25, 2008)

^ Don't forget about Tiny Titans!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 25, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> ^ Don't forget about Tiny Titans!


Yeah, Tiny Titans are awesome!


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Advice: don't read DC
> If you don't like it, don't read it.
> 
> And, from what I've observed reading your post, you already have negative expectations on your mind before you even read a DC comic, so it's best to just stop.
> ...



Well, yes, but I just have this unyelding passion to a non ridiculous Batman, and I figured it was unfair of me to pass judgement without proper research...


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 25, 2008)

1. I meant Teen Titans. Yes, because they've been EMO for a while.

2. Wonder Woman isn't as important as Superman or Batman. She is the weakest link in the Trinity, which is why I'm hoping DC can rectify that. Personally, I thought the OYL story - Who is Wonder Woman - was pretty good, but it was crippled with delays. Then Amazons Attack just killed any good feelings people were having towards the Wonder section of the DCU. I only started reading when Gail Simone was brought on, and hopefully that Big WW Event that she's writing will pay off.


3. Since I won't be reading Trinity, I'll be putting those $12 towards the new Justice League book, Action Comics (for that Braniac story in June), Detective Comics, and Final Crisis.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 25, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Well, yes, but I just have this unyelding passion to a non ridiculous Batman, and I figured it was unfair of me to pass judgement without proper research...



Paul Dini's run on Detective Comics is a definite recommendation.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Week of March 26th*

Here are the DC comic releases for this week

All Star Superman #10
Batman Confidential #15
Blue Beetle #25
Countdown Special: Eclipso 80-Page Giant
Countdown To Adventure #8
Countdown To Final Crisis 5
Countdown: Lord Havok And The Extremists #6 (Of 6)
*Green Lantern #29*
JSA Classified #36
Legion Of Super Heroes #40
Spirit #15
Teen Titans #57
Teen Titans Go #53
Uncle Sam And The Freedom Fighters #7
I'm only looking forward to one of them...


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 26, 2008)

I seem to enjoy reading The Spirit.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> I seem to enjoy reading The Spirit.


The Spirit... Is he like a ghost or something?

*EDIT
Just looked it up. They're making a movie of this. Let xingzup19's heart rejoice.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm going to read that and ASS #10 (lol).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

lol.ass


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 26, 2008)

Lol! ASS.

@Lil' Mo
Did you happen to catch the names of the women being cast in The Spirit?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

> as *Denny Colt / The Spirit*: A rookie cop who returns from the dead to fight crime in Central City from the shadows. Miller had required actors who wanted the starring role to audition, and Macht was able to attain the role in August 2007.
> as *The Octopus*: A villain who plans to wipe out all of Central City and will kill anyone unlucky enough to see his face. Jackson was Miller's first choice for the role and was cast in May 2007.
> as *Silken Floss*: A femme fatale secretary and accomplice to the Octopus.
> as *Sand Saref*. The actress told director  that she wanted to work with him on _The Spirit_ before she had seen a script for the film.
> ...


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 26, 2008)

It was a rhetorical question. 

Pretty good cast, IMO.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh, I knew that... No I didn't. lol

Most of these chicks are hotand Sam Jackson is the epitomy of cool. With only 15 issues I think I'll check this book out.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 26, 2008)

I think I'd spend 2 hours watching Scarlett Johansson and Eva Mendes do _anything_. They could spend 2 hours raking leaves and I'd watch. Put them in a Spirit movie? *head explodes*


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay Countdown #5:

*Spoiler*: __ 




So, they just sorta let Komandi Earth go to heck, and then the "heroes" get out of there before anything happens to them. It's kinda like breaking your friend's stuff while he's in the bathroom, then leaving before he gets off the pot. I think the issue was fine, but you know...




Whatever. Four issues left and we already know three of the covers: Next Week's Mary White/Black, Darkseid vs Giant Turtle Boy, and Darkseid vs Superman.


----------



## qks (Mar 26, 2008)

i really wish i never read that spoiler 

i was gonna go out n buy it 2morrow i think im just going to get some chicken instead


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 26, 2008)

@Lil' Mo
The book's great, but the art's been declining the last few issues or so. They've all been standalones.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 26, 2008)

Tatl / Tael said:


> Okay Countdown #5:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



They are true heroes.  I was surprised that the way they ended the furry epidemic was with the usual method. Kill it with fire (the nuclear variety in this case)!


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 26, 2008)

I think only capital cities got nuked.

Looking on the bright-side, I kinda want to read about Komandi now. Find out what's the deal with Brother Eye and such.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> @Lil' Mo
> The book's great, but the art's been declining the last few issues or so. They've all been standalones.


I just checked out the first issue. It sorta reminds me of Batman TAS.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 26, 2008)

ASS was the shit this week. Its excellence actually eclipsed Countdown's fail IMO.


----------



## vicious1 (Mar 26, 2008)

ASS was spectacular. I am going to be sad once this series is over.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 26, 2008)

Countdown to Adventure #8:
Srsly, *spoilers.*

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG, is Starfire dead? Cause I read that Tamaranians evolved from Cats?

Meanwhile, the Forerunner story ends with a whimper. It's an okay ending for her, but I'm unexcited about it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

Green Lantern 29 was pretty cool. Atrocious got pwned.


----------



## vicious1 (Mar 26, 2008)

I liked john and hal fighting.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 26, 2008)

Marines >>>>>>>>>>>> Air Force 

With that said 

John Stewart >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Hal


----------



## Castiel (Mar 26, 2008)

"the day that evil won", I am actually intrigued by DC's shitty ad campaign.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 26, 2008)

If said death is true, I got another fucking reason to hate Beechen.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh my god, the US economy is truly taking a dive.  Canadians are now paying the same amount as americans for DC comics.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 26, 2008)

^I know, it freaks me out, too.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2008)

I just compared GL 29 (which came out today) with GL 28 (which came out first week on march).  GL28 was 3.65 for canadians, that's a 70 cent jump in 4 weeks.  That just fucking scares the shit out of me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 27, 2008)

Good freaking heck. . . the more Teen Titans there is, the more its characters suffer. Wonder Girl in particular.

What happened to the good ol' YJ days? No, no more. . .


----------



## Lal Mirch (Mar 27, 2008)

^ Yeah, Cass is getting increasingly unlikeable with each issue. 

Best part of Countdown this week was the knife wielding dog. The rest was meh.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 27, 2008)

Lal Mirch said:


> ^ Yeah, Cass is getting increasingly unlikeable with each issue.
> 
> Best part of Countdown this week was the knife wielding dog. The rest was meh.






Oh yeah, All Star Superman = fucking win.


----------



## qks (Mar 27, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Oh yeah, All Star Superman = fucking win.



LMFAO

oh shit


and this is spose to be the great disaster



teen titians now


ravager


BADASS


ive never liked wonder girl but now its getting stupid  such a bitch
i hope rose stabs her


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 27, 2008)

Welcome to Earth 2 - JSA Annual.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 27, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Oh yeah, All Star Superman = fucking win.


Looks like a red midget with a mask on. 

I read this issue yesterday without having read any other issue of Countdoen. Then my brain started leaking from my ears.


----------



## Dietsunkist (Mar 27, 2008)

Tatl / Tael said:


> Countdown to Adventure #8:
> Srsly, *spoilers.*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That'd make the upcoming Titans series with her kinda hard if she is dead.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2008)

So who else enjoyed Blue Beetle #25  Talk  about a deuce ex Machina for Jamie XD


----------



## Emperor Time (Mar 27, 2008)

Lal Mirch said:


> ^ Yeah, Cass is getting increasingly unlikeable with each issue.
> 
> Best part of Countdown this week was the knife wielding dog. The rest was meh.



Was that Earth 17 or another Earth?


----------



## Lal Mirch (Mar 27, 2008)

I guess so. It seems that the great disaster has been a revised origin story for the last boy on earth, with knife wielding dogs and such. Isn't Kamandi supposed to link into Final Crisis somehow? Also, since the humans have turned into beasts, shouldn't the animals be sitting around drinking cups of tea, instead of attacking people?


----------



## Emperor Time (Mar 28, 2008)

I see and that is a good question about the animals should not be attacking people too.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2008)

first cake and now


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 28, 2008)

Pepsi has been lacing there products with kryptonite for decades. Lucky for Superman, he is a Coca Cola drinker.

Countdown...is on the level of Ultimate Power at this point. The writers are intentionally shitting it up, since you can't produce shit like this unintentionally. You don't write about everyone on earth turning to dogs and taking butcher knives to there neighbors, thinking that it is something that is good to read.

And the sad thing is...it's shit that like this that usually makes DC fun to read.

While Marvel usually likes to stayed centered in the realm of the real (relativly speaking), DC usually says fuck reality, and goes out of there way to make shit mind boggling weird and complex. It usually ends up with a story that is original if not intriguing.

That said, Countdown is taking this concept, and pissing all over it. Yes the concept is intresting (multiverse adventure ho!) but it is written so bad, and the plot is just so damn retarted, that no matter how weird it gets, it never becomes intriguing.

If anything, Countdown shows creators, how to completely and utterly fuck up there own Event.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 28, 2008)

^Yeah, I agree. DC had some interesting Questions going into Countdown, the problem is that the Answers have been really stupid.

What is the source of Jimmy's powers?
Who is killing the New Gods, and why?
Why is Karate Kid here from the Future?
What causes the Great Disaster?
Where is Ray Palmer?
What is Darkseid planning?
What is Monarch planning?
What are the Monitors planning?
What happening to Mary Marvel?
Why are we following Piper and Trickster around?


sigh... At least ToS finally ends next week. The date on the cover of issue one says it started in October 06, that means it's taken 18 months to put out a 12-issue series. I know what caused the delays (Howard Porter hurt his hand), but it really irritates me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 28, 2008)

lBased on a Morrison interview, Countdown will not directly relato to Final Crisis.


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 28, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> lBased on a Morrison interview, Countdown will not directly relato to Final Crisis.



He only said that because of how shitty Countdown turned out to be. If I was the next writer for Ultimate X-Men, I would say my run did not directly relate to Kirkman's run for the same purpose.


----------



## Emperor Time (Mar 28, 2008)

I think Coutdown might have turned out better if it had more Superman Prime that is.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I think Coutdown might have turned out better if it had more Superman Prime that is.



also Monarch.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 28, 2008)

The Countdown side-stories were a lot better than the actual run itself.  It looks like Lord Havoc might eventually become a mainstream DC villain with the conclusion of his comic. I really enjoyed the final issue for some reason.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2008)

did Lord Havok die in the explosion of Earth-51?


----------



## qks (Mar 28, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> did Lord Havok die in the explosion of Earth-51?



i thought he did  but in the same explosion there was a few other characters that i dont think dc are gonna let die yet like red son superman n frontieer wonder woman and superman prime


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 28, 2008)

Havok escaped the explosion, as we see in Havok & the Extremists #6.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2008)

random query

Aside from Psycho Pirate and Spectre, who else was aware of the events of Crisis on Infinite Earths, before Infinite Crisis?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 28, 2008)

Linda Danvers.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 28, 2008)

Arishem said:


> The Countdown side-stories were a lot better than the actual run itself.  It looks like Lord Havoc might eventually become a mainstream DC villain with the conclusion of his comic. I really enjoyed the final issue for some reason.



I've really enjoyed Salvation Run and Death of the New Gods. Plus Adventure and Mystery, to a lesser extent. I liked Arena, despite what many thought about it. And the Search for Ray Palmer was good, too. Lord Havok was a little confusing. I'll have to re-read it. And, I like Gotham Underground, so far, despite the pencils.

Lord Havok would be nice, but at the end of 52, Dr. Silvana found out about the Multiverse and I'm annoyed they haven't done anything with it. Heck, except for the Challengers, no one still knows there's a Multiverse. I think.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 28, 2008)

Lord Havoc and The Extremists learn of the other earths in issue 6, and his comments indicate that he has plans for them. The number of characters aware of the multiverse will probably increase after Final Crisis. As for your stance on the other tie-ins, I'm on the same page, except for Mystery which I enjoyed just as much as SR, DoTNG, and LHaTE.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2008)

finally got around to reading ASS (lol).

I lold so hard in #2
(paraphrased)
"I am the mystical secret superman of the future and I have a question about the past:

...

WHO WAS J.LO?"

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Emperor Time (Mar 28, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> also Monarch.



That true too.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 31, 2008)

Rumour has it that Hayden Christensen (Anakin Skywalker of Ep. II and III) has been approached for the role of Superman in the JLA movie.


----------



## Segan (Mar 31, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Rumour has it that Hayden Christensen (Anakin Skywalker of Ep. II and III) has been approached for the role of Superman in the JLA movie.


Hey, hey, wait a moment...

Why not the one from the Superman Returns movie? No way is Christensen fit for the Superman role...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 31, 2008)

Segan said:


> Why not the one from the Superman Returns movie?


Because without the Star Wars hypr Hayden Christensen is a terrible actor. Awake.... Man, I fell asleep on that shit and the only thing good about Jumpers was the special effects. Wait... What was your question?


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 31, 2008)

I thought Brendon Routh was a pretty good Superman. They should cast him again in the JLA for consistency's sake. It doesn't matter that they can't get Bale to come back as Batman, they can just have Batman keep his costume on the entire movie. I haven't seen him as Bruce Wayne in any of the JLA comics I've read.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 31, 2008)

Singer plans to bring Routh back for the sequel to Superman Returns he's planning.


----------



## Emperor Time (Mar 31, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Rumour has it that Hayden Christensen (Anakin Skywalker of Ep. II and III) has been approached for the role of Superman in the JLA movie.



I thought it was a Latin actor that got the part? :amazed


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 1, 2008)

OMG, Paris Hilton has enlisted the aid of Wonder Woman to help her cure cancer!

Action Comics = another winsome issue.


--------
Hayden? Meh, not watching the JL film anyway.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 1, 2008)

"I can't stand kryptonite. It's small, it gets everywhere, it ruins things."


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 1, 2008)

This Action Comics arc has been a pretty good read.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2008)

lol @ World War III. How was it a "world war" when it was just one dude?

That sucked ass by the way. The WWIII part of 52 was much better.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 2, 2008)

​I shat bricks, came buckets all at the same time. Johns interview on his EPIC MOTHERFUCkING EPIC! Legion of Three Worlds.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2008)

oh Geoff Johns, what would DC do without you? <3


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 2, 2008)

*looks at above post*
*faints*


----------



## Segan (Apr 2, 2008)

Eh, wait...didn't Superman-Prime got independent from the Anti-Monitor suit?

Am I missing something?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2008)

Segan said:


> Eh, wait...didn't Superman-Prime got independent from the Anti-Monitor suit?
> 
> Am I missing something?



That was cause he got beefed up by his Oa powers, during his fight with Monarch he used up his powers and turned into a kid again so he probably needs the boost.


----------



## Segan (Apr 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> That was cause he got beefed up by his Oa powers, during his fight with Monarch he used up his powers and turned into a kid again so he probably needs the boost.


But he would just have needed to charge under a yellow sun...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2008)

hm, then either it's A ). a modified one to be extra-strength, B ). Losing his Oa Powers affected him more than we figured, C ). it looks kewl


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd pick C.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 2, 2008)

I knew it that Superman-Prime would survive his battle against the Monarch.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 2, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Rumour has it that Hayden Christensen (Anakin Skywalker of Ep. II and III) has been approached for the role of Superman in the JLA movie.


Oy vey. 



Segan said:


> Why not the one from the Superman Returns movie? No way is Christensen fit for the Superman role...


It's basically because Warners is a just a huge movie studio. To them, Superman and JLA are separate properties. Contrast this with the Marvel Studios people. Rumor has it that they are building a movie universe with their new movies in anticipation of an Avengers movie.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm hooked, only because of Perez.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh no, it's superman prime.... again


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2008)

This weeks Countdown made me want to read the others... Well, the Mary Marvel parts. Countdown Remixed. Be on the look out! 


Banhammer said:


> Oh no, it's superman prime.... again


I know man! Whoopty-freakin Doo


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Apr 2, 2008)

This week's countdown was "Meh." Mary's "Hero's Journey" has been over all disappointing. First she starts off with no power, gets power from Black Adam and consequently turns sorta-evil. Then presto, she's back on the good path. BUT WAIT, she misses being bad. I don't think there's a way to salvage Mary after this.

*looks up*Honestly, I've never really cared about the Legion. I'm not familiar with Legion enough to be excited by this announcement. If it turns out to be essential to FC, then I'll pick up the trade.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 2, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Oh no, it's superman prime.... again



I like it how he can pretty much destroy everything.


----------



## qks (Apr 2, 2008)

countdown was alrite 

seem like jason wont become red robbin he threw his costume away :|


i like marys black costum but she was so lame in this


----------



## Sylar (Apr 2, 2008)

Countdown sucked...

AGAIN.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 2, 2008)

After looking at the Legion preview, I'm assuming that NE Superman is going to get a strength increase of somekind. Well, that's if Prime is back to his IC levels of power, which we don't know yet.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Apr 2, 2008)

*WARNING RANT*

The "funny" thing is that this chapter of Countdown is called, "So Begins the End," isn't that what they told us at the start of Countdown? Wasn't that the big selling point? I'm a big time DC fan, and I see CD as a huge let down after 52. They say you can't compare CD to 52, because they're different animals - which I agree in the fact that one sucks, and the other doesn't.

For 52 we learned to care about the featured characters and watch them exemplify what it means to be a hero. For CD, I've learned to dislike the featured characters (excluding Jimmy Olsen, oddly enough), and make me wonder why these people call themselves "Heroes."

Someone else said, the CD was more of the background of the DCU and focuses on these minor characters to show what else is going on during the big events like Amazons Attack, the Death of the Flash, and the GA/BC Wedding. It succeeds in THAT, but only highlights why we never look back there, because it's usually filled with a bunch of bumbling fools that somehow trigger a great disaster that the real heroes will face in the next big event.

Suddenly, I like it better when a monster beams in from outer space, burst out of the ground, comes from the future, or an alternate dimension, better than a gian cataclysm created by a bunch of stupid choices compiled together and coming back to bite the DCU in their karmic ass.

So whenever someone asks me what happened after 52, I'm going to point to The Lightning Saga, Amazons Attack, The Flash: Full Throttle, The Sinestro Corps War, Injustice League Unlimited, Salvation Run, Gotham Underground and Death of the New Gods. That was the foreground, and none of the background was important.

*END*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 2, 2008)

We need a Save Mary Marvel.

Supergirl this week was hilarious.

The issue alone single-handedly convinced me to stay on for a while longer.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 2, 2008)

well win or loose Mary Marvel in black is hawt


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2008)

Taleran said:


> well win or loose Mary Marvel in black is hawt


indeed


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 2, 2008)

You know when everyone said CD sucked i stuck by it. But this issue was the straw that broke the Camals back  The fact that Mary was tempted like such a bich is  disapointing


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Apr 2, 2008)

^I'm with you. I didn't want to admit it, but CD really does suck.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2008)

CBR is doing 4 interviews with Geoff Johns, today solely on Green Lantern, tomorrow on Action Comics, thursday on JSA and friday on Booster Gold


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok ToS renewed some of my faith in DC


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 2, 2008)

Great ending for Action Comics.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, ToS ended pretty good. Can't wait to see Shazam around, even if they have sh@t all over Mary.

What I like about this new direction is that he's now significantly different than Superman. Besides being in red w/white cape, Shazam has long hair, and because of his regeneration powers, he *can* bleed but for stylistic purposes only. I hope he pops up in CD of FC to smack some sense into Mary.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 3, 2008)

I need to catch up on my AC, I'm so behind.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 3, 2008)

Read this recent arc on AC, and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 3, 2008)

Taleran said:


> well win or loose Mary Marvel in black is hawt



I agree too and she seems like she might be the right type for Superman Prime as well.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

So I finally read all of Countdown... sort of. I skipped the Karate Kid, "Challengers" (such a gay fucking name) and Superman Prime related parts until issue 9. It was wasn't "zomg it's terrible" like most of you said. The whole virus thing (06-05) was weird but overall I liked it.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2008)

you skipped the Challengers and Prime parts?  Those were my favorite


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm not an SMP fan and Kyle Rayner, as awesome and Green Lantern-y as he is, wasn't enough for me to care about that team.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2008)

Still SMP parts were pretty good and among the best parts.  Also I concede the Kyle part, though you should check out the Search for Ray Palmer stuff they aren't half bad.

Also Arena was ok, Monarch is awesome


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Still SMP parts were pretty good and among the best parts. Also I concede the Kyle part, though you should check out the Search for Ray Palmer stuff they aren't half bad.
> 
> Also Arena was ok, *Monarch is awesome*


Oh yeah, I skipped his parts too.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2008)

you bastard


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree that the Monarch is great.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> you bastard


 


Emperor Time said:


> I agree that the Monarch is great.


Ok, I guess I'll take your words for it... 
























but I'm still not reading it.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 3, 2008)

But you should read about him since he a great villan.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

Everytime I hear of a villian named "The Monarch" I lol cause it makes me thing of Venture Bros.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 3, 2008)

I know it the same name but they are vastly different.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

So Countdown Arena is all about The Monarch?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 3, 2008)

Well it also about alternates of Superman and Batman and Wonder Woman and Green Latern and the Flash and others as well.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh... I hate the Superman.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2008)

plot of arena:

Monarch basically decides to pick the 3 best versions of each superhero and make them kill each other in gladiator games, and the winner will be his [insert] to join his army.  3 way Superman fight happens at the end, the rest of it focuses on the others. The alternate versions of the superheroes are all pretty much from Elseworld tales (like Bruce Wayne Green Lantern or Russian Superman, etc.) so that's an added goodness. Also the supermen (and well everybody) get their asses kicked so many times it stops being funny.

Also the whole last 20 pages is nothing but Monarch beating the shit out of, well everybody

Supermen - Red Son (crazy communist), Dark Knight Returns (Reagan's lapdog), Last Son (Zod's son)

Batman - Red Rain (vampire), Liberty Files (basically captain america), Gotham by Gaslight (Jack the Ripper hunter)

Flashes - Earth 2 Jay Warrick, Johnny Quick (earth 3) and Tangent Flash

Green Lantern - Darkest Knight (Bruce Wayne), Shazam's homeworld (Hal Jordan), Batman Beyond (Hal Jordan III)

Wonder Women - Amazonia, New Frontier, Justice Riders (cowgirl WW)

there are a few others but those are the main ones


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 3, 2008)

Go Batman/Zatanna!

And I didn't expect Bruce to know Scarface's new ventriloquist.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> plot of arena:
> 
> Monarch basically decides to pick the 3 best versions of each superhero and make them kill each other in gladiator games, and the winner will be his [insert] to join his army. 3 way Superman fight happens at the end, the rest of it focuses on the others. The alternate versions of the superheroes are all pretty much from Elseworld tales (like Bruce Wayne Green Lantern or Russian Superman, etc.) so that's an added goodness. Also the supermen (and well everybody) get their asses kicked so many times it stops being funny.
> 
> ...


Oh, ok. Sounds kinda neat. I'll check it out.


----------



## Dave (Apr 3, 2008)

What's the better Batman comic in terms of its full run, from say the 80's onward, Detective Comics, or Batman.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2008)

meh it's your loss if you really feel the need to skip SMP and Monarch in Countdown, it's like skipping Booster Gold and Question in 52. :shrugs:



LIL_M0 said:


> Everytime I hear of a villian named "The Monarch" I lol cause it makes me thing of Venture Bros.



hahahaha I thought that exact same thing, until I saw Monarch wipe out all life in North America on a whim in Arena


----------



## Dave (Apr 3, 2008)

Arena was lame, lame art, lame story, LAME!


----------



## qks (Apr 4, 2008)

Dave said:


> Arena was lame, lame art, lame story, LAME!



im gonna have to agree and i like monarch


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2008)

I really want to start reading Batman and DC, but I don't have the time to read all of Dini and Morrison's runs in them.

What's the most recent place I can start off in both series and still be able to moderately understand wtf is going in in time for "Batman: R.I.P."


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 4, 2008)

Probably the beginning of the Resurrection Of Ra's Al Ghul. I don't know what Batman R.I.P. is about, but that's the most recent big story arc.


----------



## vicious1 (Apr 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I really want to start reading Batman and DC, but I don't have the time to read all of Dini and Morrison's runs in them.
> 
> What's the most recent place I can start off in both series and still be able to moderately understand wtf is going in in time for "Batman: R.I.P."



Morrison's Run is 655-658 then 663-on

You don't need to read the Ressurection to get the build up to RIP. 

I don't know about Detective as I only read it off and on.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone else enjoying Simon Dark?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 5, 2008)

*raises hand*

It reads like a VERTIGO title.

Which is a big plus.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 6, 2008)

I just started it. Up to issue 3. So far, I'm very happy.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> *It reads like a VERTIGO title.*
> 
> Which is a big plus.


Sold!  **


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 6, 2008)

It's a continuing series, right? I'd hate to see it get cancelled.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 6, 2008)

Seems that way. Finished up to six last night. Really good stuff. I can't wait until Simon attracts Bat-tention.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 6, 2008)

Wonder how Batman will react to him. Batman hates magic, and he's supposedly made out of magic.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 6, 2008)

ahahahaha...the title of the new issue of countdown


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 6, 2008)

^Lol!


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 6, 2008)

How the hell is Jimmy Olsen suppose to win against both Mary Marvel and Darkseid.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 6, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> How the hell is Jimmy Olsen suppose to win against both Mary Marvel and Darkseid.



giant turtle boy


*Spoiler*: __ 



superman shows up just in time to whomp darkseid


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2008)

Countdown 01 will be named "For Teh Lulz"


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 6, 2008)

Taxman said:


> giant turtle boy
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Now that makes sense.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 6, 2008)

I was just reading Checkmate and was wondering. Is there anything I should know about the Rooks? I've only just started reading it.


----------



## vicious1 (Apr 6, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> I was just reading Checkmate and was wondering. Is there anything I should know about the Rooks? I've only just started reading it.



Did you start from the beginning or read the latest issue and then go back?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2008)

Anyone else highly anticipating DCU #0?  Unlike Countdown this one will actually have Grant Morrison writing it and Johns will co-write it and it will focus on EVERYTHING (probably a hyperbole) in the DCU.

Plus it only costs $0.50


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Anyone else highly anticipating DCU #0?  Unlike Countdown this one will actually have Grant Morrison writing it and Johns will co-write it and it will focus on EVERYTHING (probably a hyperbole) in the DCU.
> 
> Plus it only costs $0.50



I'm looking for to it too.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 7, 2008)

vicious1 said:


> Did you start from the beginning or read the latest issue and then go back?



I started reading sometime when Waller was blackmailing the rest of the Royals, with Martian Manhunter somewhere in the mix.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 7, 2008)

What the hell? :amazed


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2008)

The skruls are invading DC


----------



## vicious1 (Apr 7, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> I started reading sometime when Waller was blackmailing the rest of the Royals, with Martian Manhunter somewhere in the mix.



Ok then. The rooks have not appeared before in the series. Just know that they are characters that haven't been seen in awhile in the DCU (to my knowledge). They were revealed at the end of issue 24 and let loose in issue 25 which is sadly rucka's last.


----------



## WarriorS (Apr 7, 2008)

Did anyone else notice Dr. Zoidberg's cameo in the last Action Comics issue? I caught it on a second-reading, but I loved it. Gary Frank is such an awesome artist...

Also, I like the "movie" feel that DC is trying to add to its series nowadays. Especially in All-Star Superman. Those pages just crystallize the feel of some of these comics.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2008)

lol Johns is a Groeining fan.  He even added that "EPA" nonsense from the Simpsons movie into Sinestro Corps


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 8, 2008)

Law And Order, And The Goddamn Batman!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2008)

this week DC>>>>>>>>>>>Marvel 

   » BATMAN CONFIDENTIAL #16   
   » *BATMAN: DEATH MASK #1 (OF 4) *
   » BATMAN: LOVERS AND MADMEN 
   » *BOOSTER GOLD #8* 
   » CAPTAIN CARROT AND THE FINAL ARK 
   » CARTOON NETWORK ACTION PACK #24 
   » COUNTDOWN TO FINAL CRISIS #3 
   » GREEN ARROW/BLACK CANARY #7   
   » *GREEN LANTERN CORPS #23 * 
   » JUSTICE LEAGUE UNLIMITED: TIES THAT BIND 
   » *JUSTICE SOCIETY OF AMERICA #14 * 
   » SIMON DARK #7 
   » SUPERGIRL AND THE LEGION OF SUPER-HEROES: THE QUEST FOR COSMIC BOY 
   » SUPERMAN CONFIDENTIAL #14 
   » *TINY TITANS #3 *
   » TITANS #1   
   » WONDER WOMAN #19


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> this week DC>>>>>>>>>>>Marvel
> 
> ? BATMAN CONFIDENTIAL #16
> ? BATMAN: DEATH MASK #1 (OF 4)
> ...


I'm only reading these. Marvel >>>>>>>>> DC


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 9, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'm only reading these. Marvel >>>>>>>>> DC



Lol. I'mma picking up Titans, JSA, GA/BC (yes yes I know), Countdown and GLC. Someone explain to me what this whole Batman RIP thing is about?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2008)

It's Morrison's new Batman arc.  I think Bruce goes crazy or has a breakdown and relooks at what Batman is or something.  This a summary of a summary of a paraphrase


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Lol. I'mma picking up Titans, JSA, GA/BC (yes yes I know), Countdown and GLC. *Someone explain to me what this whole Batman RIP thing is about?*


I've read two explanations. I don't follow many Batman boks, so I don't know what to believe.

Bruce Wayne just stops being Batman
Batman getss killed because of Final Crisis
Has that story already started?


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 9, 2008)

The last "pure Batman" thing I read was Ressurection of Ras Al Ghul. How would one best jump into the whole Bruce Wayne R.I.P thing? (I also follow Gotham Underground if that helps any )

Is Batman Death Mask part of it??


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> The last "pure Batman" thing I read was Ressurection of Ras Al Ghul. How would one best jump into the whole Bruce Wayne R.I.P thing? (I also follow Gotham Underground if that helps any )


Sorry I can't help you with this. The "Resurrection" was the last Batman story I've read. I really don't read the bat books unless something major happens. 


Green Lantern said:


> Is Batman Death Mask part of it??


I don't know. If it is(was?), I'm pretty sure it'd be labeled across the top of the cover like every other major Batman story: "Bruce Wayne: Murderer", "Bruce Wayne: Fugitive", "War Games", "Resurrection of Ras Al Ghul"...


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 9, 2008)

Is there any difference between New Earth and Earth-1?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Is there any difference between New Earth and Earth-1?


I think they are the same thing... Maybe?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Is Batman Death Mask part of it??



Death Mask is a mangaish story (think Child of Dreams), it also has some flashbacks to his training days.



Emperor Time said:


> Is there any difference between New Earth and Earth-1?



It's inconsistent.  In Countdown and in interviews they says it's different but in some comics like "Tangent: Superman's Reign" they say it's the same.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 9, 2008)

I know, that what made me confuse on the issue.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 9, 2008)

this is from the April previews book


the blurb about Final Crisis 2





> P. 68 - Final Crisis #2: From the solicitation:
> 
> Meet Japan’s number one pop culture heroes, the Super Young Team and their languid leader, Most Excellent Superbat! Join legendary wrestler Sonny Sumo and super escape artist Mister Miracle as they team to face the offspring of the Anti-Life Equation!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2008)

Super Young Team that made me chuckle XD I wonder if they'll be stereotypical anime analogues.

Question though, didn't Mr. Miracle get killed by the Source?  I highly doubt that if Darkseid defeats the source that he would bring him back.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree since I thought that Mr. Miracle died in the Death of the New Gods mini series too?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 9, 2008)

lol Countdown


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 9, 2008)

That doesn't make any sense?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jimmy's a scaley Skrull.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Super Young Team that made me chuckle XD I wonder if they'll be stereotypical anime analogues.
> 
> Question though, didn't Mr. Miracle get killed by the Source?  I highly doubt that if Darkseid defeats the source that he would bring him back.



They didn't say which Mr Miracle is in that book now did they? 

Shilo Norman time now perhaps?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 9, 2008)

Isn't Shiloh dead too? 

EDIT: nm. Wikipedia says he escaped from the grave. I guess I vaguely remembered that.


----------



## qks (Apr 9, 2008)

did anybody else find it dissapointing that superman was wooping on darksied so easy


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 9, 2008)

So DC have decieded to make thier own version of Hulking/Hulk/Skrull. Havent seen that before


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2008)

Turtle Jimmy has appeared before


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 9, 2008)

Jimmy Olsen is not similar at all to Bruce Banner.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeh he's 100000million more times stupider but....under what conditions does he transform?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 9, 2008)

That is true and I guess that Jimmy should only transform in the condition that Superman asked for his help first.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2008)

With every issue, Mary Marvel's character takes a further raping. . .

FFS, I hate the writers on how OOC Mary is.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree that Mary Marvel deserves better.


----------



## qks (Apr 9, 2008)

costume is hot tho


----------



## Sylar (Apr 9, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> With every issue, Mary Marvel's character takes a further raping. . .
> 
> FFS, I hate the writers on how OOC Mary is.



Save Mary Marvel? 

Does anyone else hate Jimmy as much as I do? Anyone?


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Apr 9, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> With every issue, Mary Marvel's character takes a further raping. . .
> 
> FFS, I hate the writers on how OOC Mary is.



Mary is being handled completely OOC, but I did like this weeks Countdown. Come to think of it, why couldn't it just have been Eclipso doing Mary's part in this week's CD? Mary is now what Eclipso used to be.

Next week we have Darkseid vs. Jimmy. Make me wonder how it's going to end.


I did love this weeks JSA. At first I thought having 20 members on the team was going to be hard to read, but I really enjoyed seeing that two page spread of everyone struggling for elbow room at the JSA table.

I also finally got to read last week's Raven #2. The art is still as jarring as before, but the writing is consistent. I'll be buying issue 3.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree that Jimmy is not that great at all.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2008)

I never really liked Jimmy EVER.

Countdown just increased my dislike of him even more.

And if I had the time, I'd raise a Save Mary Marvel. . . once Cassandra Cain is restored.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 9, 2008)

No kidding since Jimmy is pretty annoying all the time.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And if I had the time, I'd raise a Save Mary Marvel. . . once Cassandra Cain is restored.


Mary Marvel is awesome now. She doesn't need saving... EVER! 


I just picked up Titans 01 on a whim with no expectations. I loved the art and it was really interesting. I don't know much about the characters besides the old DC cartoons but I'm willing to give this one a shot.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 9, 2008)

I heard that some people want Mary Marvel and Superman-Prime to be a couple?


----------



## Arishem (Apr 9, 2008)

Their kids would literally be monsters. I can imagine that they would view all the beings of the multiverse as "toys."


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I heard that some people want Mary Marvel and Superman-Prime to be a couple?


Yes, we call those people "dorks"


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree that such a shipping is not right at all.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2008)

Has anyone read Titans #1 yet?

What a freaking disappointment. I wish somebody else other than Winnick wrote it.


----------



## qks (Apr 9, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Has anyone read Titans #1 yet?
> 
> What a freaking disappointment. I wish somebody else other than Winnick wrote it.



i read it wasnt very impressed

im abit confused why lil barda is alive with all the gods being killed of

art was all good tho(mainly naked starfire)


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 9, 2008)

Nope haven't read it yet.


----------



## WarriorS (Apr 9, 2008)

What's wrong with Batgirl right _now?_ I mean, she was bungled at the start of OYL, but I think they've done well at reestablishing her. I don't think she's spoken more than 4 words in a sentence so far, and she's back to being a silent asskicker.

With Mary, I'm not opposed to her being turned back by Darkseid. I mean, it's _Darkseid_; he should be able to turn just about _anyone_ with the offer of power. It was just so stupidly done, though. I kinda wished he had forced the power into her rather than her accepting it. Her attitude now is a bit too over-the-top, as well (Like Harley Quinn, Age 8 with the power of Shazam!).

Jimmy Olsen isn't a bad character. His story was kind of interesting at the start of Countdown, but they never attempted to make him a deeper character or anything. With _52_, you could feel the characters developing and evolving. Olsen hasn't really changed at all. The only people who changed were Jason Todd (And he gave his up, which absolutely blows) and Pied Piper (Whose swan song was absolutely awesome).

Overall, it feels like Countdown could have been great with the plot points they had. They just moved so _slowly_ through it all. For example, if they had found Palmer midway through the series and had the whole Kamandi deal with only the Challengers and Karate Kid, this series would have been much better (That probably would have worked well as a "High Point" in the middle of the book).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2008)

"Tiny Titans, aw yeah! "


----------



## Sylar (Apr 9, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I heard that some people want Mary Marvel and Superman-Prime to be a couple?





LIL_M0 said:


> Yes, we call those people "dorks"





Emperor Time said:


> I agree that such a shipping is not right at all.



Kill it with fire.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 9, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Has anyone read Titans #1 yet?
> 
> What a freaking disappointment. I wish somebody else other than Winnick wrote it.



Should I bother picking it up? I love the characters and adore the line-up..

But I'm not a Winick fan. Same goes for Churchill. (Though I like E.Delgado's coloring) I read the review on the rama.. ouch. However, other people are liking it.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 9, 2008)

Naked Starfire made the issue somewhat enjoyable


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2008)

JSA 14 wins this week.

mr. Infinity vs Gog had to happen at some point, though it was quite anti climactic


----------



## Cindy (Apr 10, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Naked Starfire made the issue somewhat enjoyable



Even though Churchill drew it?


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 10, 2008)

I work with what i got 

The Olsenbug amuses me


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree that a naked Starfire is always a good thing.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 10, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I heard that some people want Mary Marvel and Superman-Prime to be a couple?



Speaking of a union between the Kryptonians and the Marvels, has everyone seen this: Link removed



Comic Book Guy said:


> Has anyone read Titans #1 yet?
> What a freaking disappointment. I wish somebody else other than Winnick wrote it.


Yeah, it was meh.



Cindy said:


> Should I bother picking it up? I love the characters and adore the line-up.. But I'm not a Winick fan. Same goes for Churchill. (Though I like E.Delgado's coloring) I read the review on the rama.. ouch. However, other people are liking it.


Wasn't as bad as the 'Rama review. It was just way too average for such a lineup.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Apr 10, 2008)

^Yeah, that "House of Thunder/Steel" thing came to my mind when I first read about that Shipping. I'd like it better if it was Supergirl and Shazam, instead of Prime and Mary Marvel, though.

Olsenbug amuses me, too.

I liked Titans #1 - the art was good, and the plot's just getting started. It's nowhere near as bad as the Rama Review made it sound.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 10, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Speaking of a union between the Kryptonians and the Marvels, has everyone seen this: Link removed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 10, 2008)

A kryptonian with magical powers  Would remind me of Sodam Yat except hopefully not as noobish.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 10, 2008)

^Wisdom of Solomon


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> A kryptonian with magical powers  Would remind me of Sodam Yat except hopefully not as noobish.



Wouldn't that be gimping Prime though...since he is obviously stronger than Sodom (and don't give me that lead crap, Prime wasn't even being serious in that fight).

The offspring in question would be like...Monarch.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 11, 2008)

Why does Skeets have his own horse?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2008)

Because he fucking CAN


----------



## Arishem (Apr 11, 2008)

That reminds me, I need to read issue 8.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 11, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Wouldn't that be gimping Prime though...since he is obviously stronger than Sodom (and don't give me that lead crap, Prime wasn't even being serious in that fight).
> 
> The offspring in question would be like...Monarch.



Monarch alright but is a way more powerful version though.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 11, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Wouldn't that be gimping Prime though...since he is obviously stronger than Sodom (and don't give me that lead crap, Prime wasn't even being serious in that fight).
> 
> The offspring in question would be like...Monarch.



The only time Prime has ever been serious was when he fought Monarch and thats because  he thought he was destroying his world.
When I compare the Kryptonian/Marvel hybrid to Yat I meant that It was like giving a potential superman character energy manipulation.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

Not only that, but the recent issue of GLC intensifies how much Sodom sucks.

In fact, I think I hate Sodom at this point. Reading about him is like being Sodomized.


----------



## Segan (Apr 11, 2008)

He's called Sodam, not Sodom...though, it's a nice pun.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

Sodamn.

(10 chars)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 11, 2008)

WarriorS said:


> What's wrong with Batgirl right _now?_ I mean, she was bungled at the start of OYL, but I think they've done well at reestablishing her. I don't think she's spoken more than 4 words in a sentence so far, and she's back to being a silent asskicker.



There's still the Bruce/Cassandra reconciliation left, which Dixon will handle later in an issue of Detective Comics.

And with Beechen on the Cassandra Cain mini covering her lost year during 52, Save Cassandra Cain will remain vigilant.

Beechen, the bastard has yet to write her competently. I have no confidence at all in the man.

Dixon's doing an alright job, my major complaint being her. . . behaviour in #2.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

Lets all admit that Outsiders mission is to turn her into a dyke.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 11, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Lets all admit that Outsiders mission is to turn her into a dyke.



The Cass-Cult and CassToons would have a field day with that one.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2008)

Cover to DC Universe #0 written by Morrison and Johns (and drawn by Ivan Reis, Carlos Pacheco, Tony Daniel, George Perez and Aaron Lopresti) is finally revealed


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't know if there is a stronger word for "Meh", but I'd use it to describe that cover.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I don't know if there is a stronger word for "Meh", but I'd use it to describe that cover.




What's really has me laughing is that I just said "meh" before I scrolled down and read this comment.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2008)

*looks closer at the cover, since when does Spectre have a beard and look like an albino black guy?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

The Spectre is a black guy, but he's white cause he's a ghost.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2008)

so when did Spectre become black?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

Infinite Crisis (I think). He's Renee Montoya's old partner. He came back to life (or death or whatever) on the autopsy table like that chick from _Heroes_.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Cover to DC Universe #0 written by Morrison and Johns (and drawn by Ivan Reis, Carlos Pacheco, Tony Daniel, George Perez and Aaron Lopresti) is finally revealed



George Perez goodness.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 11, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Infinite Crisis (I think). He's Renee Montoya's old partner. He came back to life (or death or whatever) on the autopsy table like that chick from _Heroes_.



Is that the guy Montoya went straight for...or was that Two-Face?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't know. I didn't really follow the Montoya's character before 52.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 11, 2008)

Booster Gold, you are now very very more win


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 12, 2008)

I notice that Superman-Prime is in that picture and what happen to Booster Gold?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 12, 2008)

they brought back WILD DOG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arishem (Apr 12, 2008)

7-page interview with Geoff Johns: 

Read it nao!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh the mighty have fallen...



OR not


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 12, 2008)

Taleran said:


> they brought back WILD DOG!!!!!!!!!



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Only to have him blow his brains out. 


lol Casey Jones.


----------



## qks (Apr 12, 2008)

ive just seen the new countdown previews


giant darksied vs giant turtle boy


i dont have a word to describe how stupid it looks

which is about 10x worse than it sounds


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 12, 2008)

qks said:


> *ive just seen the new countdown previews*
> 
> 
> giant darksied vs giant turtle boy
> ...


no links = lies


----------



## qks (Apr 12, 2008)

oh rite sorry


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 12, 2008)

LMAO! That looks like shit.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree that WILD DOG kinda resembles Casey Jones except fot the gun part that is.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 12, 2008)

Rip knew it'd suck before it started, but some people still ingnored the signs...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 12, 2008)

Rogue's Revenge is a Final Crisis tie-in.

God I hope they they not only kill Inertia but make him feel the worst pain imaginable before death, you know like what Penance did to Nitro but with actual death


also Joker's Assylum looks like epic win


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Cover to DC Universe #0 written by Morrison and Johns (and drawn by Ivan Reis, Carlos Pacheco, Tony Daniel, George Perez and Aaron Lopresti) is finally revealed



Anyone notice Superman sporting a Black Lantern ring?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 12, 2008)

That's a Legion of Superheroes' membership ring, you can see the little "L" on it.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 12, 2008)

more info on Rogue's Revenge

Mirlaine

comes out July and will be 3 extra long issues



Is Barry Allen back???


----------



## Id (Apr 12, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> There's still the Bruce/Cassandra reconciliation left, which Dixon will handle later in an issue of Detective Comics.
> 
> And with Beechen on the Cassandra Cain mini covering her lost year during 52, Save Cassandra Cain will remain vigilant.
> 
> ...



You should do a dump project on Cassandra Cain.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 12, 2008)

Id said:


> You should do a dump project on Cassandra Cain.



I would, once I get all of her non-series appearances. Which is quite a few to get.

On a different note, I found a Superboy-Prime fanboy, an extreme one that is.

He believes that Earth-Prime is real (OUR Earth), and that SBP is not only the most powerful character in all fiction, but is also a real character.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 12, 2008)

Well...Earth Prime is "like" our world, in that there are no superheroes except in comics (and they have DC comics)...

But the issue with this is that even though DC plays Earth Prime as the "Real World", it also destroyed it in Crisis on Infinite Earths...and since we all aren't dead...


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 12, 2008)

But when Alexander Luthor was looking for Earth-Prime he broke the fourth wall with his hands reaching out to the reader?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 12, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Well...Earth Prime is "like" our world, in that there are no superheroes except in comics (and they have DC comics)...
> 
> But the issue with this is that even though DC plays Earth Prime as the "Real World", it also destroyed it in Crisis on Infinite Earths...and since we all aren't dead...



I know that.

What the problem is, he believes the fictional character -- Superboy-Prime -- to be real.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 12, 2008)

Who could possibly believe an idea like that?


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 12, 2008)

Damn Countdown = Garbage.

I get the Jimmy vs Darkseid fight since Thew New Gods debuted in Jimmy Olsen's book way back when.

But what I don't get is why did he turn into a turtle.


LOL @ Some dude believing Superboy Prime is real.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 12, 2008)

I think it because of Darkseid altering Jimmy Olsen and then the Atom altering Jimmy yet again into a Giant Turtle?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 12, 2008)

Technically we don't know if Earth prime is still around or not, there about 20 or so earths of the 52 that we have no knowledge of and it would fit into the whole notion that we read DC comics.

though the notion of SBP being real is horse manure.

also Jimmy was turned into a Turtle way back in the 80's or something so I guess, it um had to come back, eventually?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 12, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Who could possibly believe an idea like that?



Well, I've unfortunately seen worse.

There was this female who not only believed that Sephiroth was real, but was also had a severe love-obsession over him.

There's also the boy who believed that Saiyans were not only real, but he was also one. He disturbingly interpreted his father's physical abuse and neglect of him as "Saiyan training".


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 12, 2008)

Countdown was made by Satan.

That is all...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 12, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Countdown was made by Satan.
> 
> That is all...



One More Day.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 12, 2008)

One More Day was made by Mephisto...which is generally the same thing.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 12, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Well, I've unfortunately seen worse.
> 
> There was this female who not only believed that Sephiroth was real, but was also had a severe love-obsession over him.
> 
> There's also the boy who believed that Saiyans were not only real, but he was also one. He disturbingly interpreted his father's physical abuse and neglect of him as "Saiyan training".



I agree about it being worse. :amazed


----------



## Arishem (Apr 12, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> LOL @ Some dude believing Superboy Prime is real.



As fail as that is, it doesn't surprise me at all. The immortality of pairing threads demonstrates just how deeply people immerse themselves in fictions. Believing that a character actually exists is really extreme, though. This guy must do nothing but read Infinite Crisis and Sinestro Corps everyday.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 12, 2008)

I know since it impossible for fictional characters or fictional worlds to ever become real.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 12, 2008)

You all believe that I am real. Actually, I'm just breaking the Fourth Wall.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 13, 2008)

Reality is how you percieve it


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 13, 2008)

So is it possible that Jimmy Olsen will win against Darkseid?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 13, 2008)

Not without help. He still doesn't know how to use his powers.


----------



## qks (Apr 13, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> So is it possible that Jimmy Olsen will win against Darkseid?



normally id say no


but countdown dont follow normal sence and logic


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 13, 2008)

The best story of countdown was Piper and The Triskster. The rest don't really seem to have a point... Other than Mary Marvel is effin hawt evil now.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> So is it possible that Jimmy Olsen will win against Darkseid?



WHat part of the Final Crisis being *"THE DAY THAT EVIL WON"* do you not understand?


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 13, 2008)

Jimmy Olsen is evil?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 14, 2008)

BATGIRL #1
Written by Adam Beechen
Art by Jim Calafiore & Jonathan Glapion
Cover by Andy Clarke
Fresh from appearances in BATMAN AND THE OUTSIDERS, the enigmatic Cassandra Cain stars in this six-issue miniseries written by Adam Beechen (COUNTDOWN, ROBIN) with pencils by Jim Calafiore (GOTHAM UNDERGROUND)!
Now that Batgirl has finally gained Batman’s trust, it’s time to conquer her inner demons and prove herself to the rest of the world. This six-issue epic will take Cassandra on an intense, personal journey involving friends, family and foes!
On sale July 16 • 32 pg, FC, 1 of 6, $2.99 US



in b4 CBG


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 14, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Jimmy Olsen is evil?



I agree that Jimmy is evil.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 14, 2008)

So... A new Batgirl mini? Interesting. 

in b4 CBG


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 14, 2008)

Batgirl is always a good thing in my book.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 14, 2008)

I should start reading the Cass comics.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2008)

> FINAL CRISIS: REQUIEM #1
> Written by Peter J. Tomasi
> Art by Doug Mahnke & Christian Alamy
> Covers by J.G. Jones and Doug Mahnke
> ...



someone gonna die in the beginning of FC


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 14, 2008)

Batman R.I.P?


----------



## WarriorS (Apr 14, 2008)

Actually, I feel like Morrison is leading us into a Hawkman funeral. God help us (And him, especially from angry fans) if he does that...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hawkman is lame. I say kill the bastard.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 14, 2008)

I like Hawkman-cop-of-Thanagar but not Hawkman-confusing-superhero-of-Earth.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2008)

Taleran said:


> BATGIRL #1
> Written by Adam Beechen
> Art by Jim Calafiore & Jonathan Glapion
> Cover by Andy Clarke
> ...



Art seems alright.

I swear, I myself could write this story far better than any fucking crap Beechen throws out about her.

For fuck's sake, I'll do it for free.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hawkman is lame. I say kill the bastard.


More reason to not kill him, since his death would just be... meh, he'll return.

J'onn on the other hand...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2008)

Hawkman's origin is more convoluted than Donna Troy's.

Zero Hour just threw a big freaking monkey wrench into it.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2008)

Read Gotham Central 1-5, love it.  But I took a look and noticed that the trade skip certain issues.

Why are Gotham Central #11, #16-#18, #26, #27 and #32 skipped?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Read Gotham Central 1-5, love it. But I took a look and noticed that *the trade skip certain issues.*
> 
> *Why are Gotham Central #11, #16-#18, #26, #27 and #32 skipped?*


This site should help answer that. I use it all the time. [SHORUTO 392] Susano-o is more than it seems, the wooden snake appears on the scene!

Or not... I just checked. The may just be stand-alone issues.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2008)

CBR did a series of interviews with Johns on the 4 books he writes (GL, AC, JLA and BG)

But this week CBR is doing the same with Morrison, first up is Final Crisis



next is Batman, then ASS and then 'Seaguy'


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

This "seaguy" sounds like a real LOSER winner.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> CBR did a series of interviews with Johns on the 4 books he writes (GL, AC, JLA and BG)
> 
> But this week CBR is doing the same with Morrison, first up is Final Crisis
> 
> ...



It looks like Morrison is attempting to redeem Darkseid through Final Crisis. The character has not been treated well by most writers, and it's time that he became a threat again.


----------



## Thorn (Apr 15, 2008)

DC fans, what is the best series/run that Nightwing has been in?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

Arishem said:


> It looks like Morrison is attempting to redeem Darkseid through Final Crisis. The character has not been treated well by most writers, and it's time that he became a threat again.


I really want to see Darkseid do something bad-ass. I want him to "get all Thanos" during FC. The only thing I've read him in was Countdown and Cosmic Oddessey, neither portrayed him as an awesome arrogant person... Well, Countdown sorta did with the chess game.


Thorn said:


> DC fans, what is the best series/run that Nightwing has been in?


Nightwing is in Titans. It's new. I haven't read very many DC titles and I'm not a "continuity nerd". So it's exciting!


----------



## Thorn (Apr 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Nightwing is in Titans. It's new. I haven't read very many DC titles and I'm not a "continuity nerd". So it's exciting!



I've read it though.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 15, 2008)

The three definitive Darkseid stories are supposed to be The Great Darkness Saga, Morrison's Rock of Ages, and Kirby's original The Fourth World stories. I'm going to check those out, since like most people, I've mostly read the mediocre crap.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thorn said:


> I've read it though.


Oh... Well, I don't know any other Nightwing stories. 


Arishem said:


> The three definitive Darkseid stories are supposed to be The Great Darkness Saga, Morrison's Rock of Ages, and Kirby's original The Fourth World stories. I'm going to check those out, since like most people, I've mostly read the mediocre crap.


I would also check them out, but I hate old comic book art.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, the dirty looking scans suck. Tweaking the colors so it looks good takes forever and thanks for the link.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 15, 2008)

"So that was the first basic idea behind 'Final Crisis.' *What would happen if 10 beings with the powers of a Galactus turned up and really decided to fuck the world up? They're not just hungry forces of nature you can scare off with an Ultimate Nullifier.* We're not insignificant insects to the Evil Gods. We're more like play things. Sport. They take a personal delight in seeing us suffer and they enjoy thinking up new ways to hurt us. So how does it affect the world when the Day of Wrath arrives and these monsters show themselves? What happens to the superheroes? How does each of them confront ultimate darkness? And how do they come back from it? A lot of them will be changed quite considerably."

This sounds pretty hilarious.


----------



## WarriorS (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm somewhat expecting Batman to receive the same treatment he got in Emperor Joker.

But man, this series just gets me more and more pumped. I love the whole "Cosmic Epic" style of story, especially when people like Starlin, Johns, and Morrison are doing it. I can't wait for this series.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2008)

Arishem said:


> "So that was the first basic idea behind 'Final Crisis.' *What would happen if 10 beings with the powers of a Galactus turned up and really decided to fuck the world up? They're not just hungry forces of nature you can scare off with an Ultimate Nullifier.* We're not insignificant insects to the Evil Gods. We're more like play things. Sport. They take a personal delight in seeing us suffer and they enjoy thinking up new ways to hurt us. So how does it affect the world when the Day of Wrath arrives and these monsters show themselves? What happens to the superheroes? How does each of them confront ultimate darkness? And how do they come back from it? A lot of them will be changed quite considerably."
> 
> This sounds pretty hilarious.



I imagine in the Void, Lucifer Morningstar would probably think the same thing, if he decided to look back.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 15, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I really want to see Darkseid do something bad-ass. I want him to "get all Thanos" during FC. The only thing I've read him in was Countdown and Cosmic Oddessey, neither portrayed him as an awesome arrogant person... Well, Countdown sorta did with the chess game.



*Spoiler*: __ 



"Luthor actually gets his big choice in 'Final Crisis' #3. Everybody gets a big choice in that issue. And after that, choice itself is eradicated by the Anti-Life Equation."


If Darkseid does that to everyone, then I think it would be incredibly badass. That's like presenting SMP Earth Prime and then blowing it up in his face. It's just so mean spirited.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 15, 2008)

multi pwned.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow, this interview has a lot of lol inducing comments. 

Along the same lines, Morrison shared all readers need to know about the two D-level villains who have been rumored for months as heavy hitters in "Final Crisis" - Libra and Human Flame. "Again, you don't need to know anything about them. *Because the more you know about these guys, the lamer they become,"* laughed Morrison. "I'd rather have people pick up the book and see Libra for the first time done the way I want to see him done and the same goes for the Human Flame character.

"With The Human Flame, I wanted a Martian Manhunter villain, and I couldn't find a really good one. Then, looking through the old 'Showcase Presents' books, *I discovered this stupid guy called Mike, who declared himself to be the Human Flame. And he wore a homemade costume with six nipples that shot flames.* So I just thought this is a great way to start this book because the idea is that Libra gives all the villains a very simple choice, he says, 'Follow me and I'll give you your heart's desire.' And that's it. And some of the villains naturally say, 'Prove it.' So the Human Flame is one of the first to fall in with Libra and he says, 'If you can get revenge on my old enemy, who has had me stuck in jail for the last five years, I'll follow you anywhere.'

"*I needed a small-scale dumb guy*, who could make very big waves and open the book with a shock moment and the Human Flame fit the bill. Also the name is great, because he's the first of the villains to succumb to the Anti-Life Equation. And the idea of the Human Flame being 'extinguished' in this way was just too cool for me to let go of it.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

I heard Darkseid and Galactus fought in a couple crossovers, who won those?

Also what issues/series did those "good" Darkseid stories run in Arishem?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2008)

That interview is pure win.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

^^^ Agreed, all my doubts about FC are gone.  I say bring it on now.  Right after I know what the fuck it's about in detail.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 16, 2008)

@Kilowog
You know, I don't actually know.  Look to Spy_Smasher for all knowledge.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 16, 2008)

Darkseid, hmmm?

Well, in my mind there's not a lot, frankly. Legion of Super Heroes: the Great Darkness Saga is quite excellent. Cosmic Odyssey was pretty good, too. If you don't like the original Jack Kirby stuff you're kind of stuck.

Now I will say that I do love the Jack Kirby stuff. I have every single one of his Fourth World stories on my hard drive (as well as those two series above, natch). I can see why people don't like them (they're really dated) but you do get a really interesting take on Darkseid that you don't get elsewhere. Kirby's Darkside is not so much _evil_ as he is interested in maintaining order. He wants to maintain control so bad that he'll kill anyone that gets in his way, but death is not his goal per se.

It's what separates him from Thanos in my mind and makes Darkseid interesting in his own way. All too often, modern writers make him into "Thanos light" imho.

Also, Lil_M0 has inspired a new custom user title for me.

EDIT: Oh yeah. For my money, the best Nightwing run was quite simply the original Teen Titans run from the 80s with Deathstroke and Terra and all that Trigun/Raven stuff.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 16, 2008)

So its pretty much close to guaranteed that Martian Manhunter dies?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 16, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> So its pretty much close to guaranteed that Martian Manhunter dies?


Sounds that way. Except they can't, can they? It's not like comic book characters kill off classi ... oh shit. Steve Rogers.

R.I.P. J'onn J'onzz


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey spy smasher you ever thought of taking a trip to the garbage DUMP?  I found a bicycle there once, who knows what stuff we can find


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Hey spy smasher you ever thought of taking a trip to the garbage DUMP?  I found a bicycle there once, who knows what stuff we can find


Ack. All the Fourth World stuff is like 6.5 _gigs_. Then again, I could probably leave out "Superman's Pal, Jimmy Olsen" and no one would care.  Even though it directly ties in to what's going on in Countdown.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Lil_M0 has inspired a new custom user title for me.


<---- feels honored. 

Continuity Nerd ? Lil' Mo 2008


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 16, 2008)

^I wonder if everyone knows that "Comics Belong To Us" was your idea as well?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2008)

I think so... It's still in my sig hidden with **


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

How many omnibuses are going to be made about Kirby's 4th World?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2008)

as many as can be sold.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> as many as can be sold.




That is so freaking true.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 16, 2008)

*reads countdown #2*

well...that was interesting..........


----------



## Arishem (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, indeed it was. In spite of that, I don't think that is truly the end for the despot, since
*Spoiler*: __ 



he "arrives" in the middle of Final Crisis.


I can't help but think that what happened might have been part of his plans...or maybe not.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

Countdown #2 was very confusing?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 16, 2008)

What the **** did I just read in Countdown?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

Is Countdown even trying to make sense anymore?


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Apr 16, 2008)

I just read Countdown.

...At least the art was good, reminds me of the Hulk vs Sentry fight in WWH.

wait a sec... Where the hell was Mary Marvel?!


----------



## qks (Apr 16, 2008)

ohhhh i just read countdown  and my head hurts

i dont even know were to start


----------



## Taleran (Apr 16, 2008)

I just read countdown and I liked it


something has gone wrong with the world right?


----------



## Arishem (Apr 16, 2008)

To be honest, I'm not sure what's going on right now. The thing that confuses me is how this is related to Darkseid being the main villain in Final Crisis. My best guess is that all is not what it seems.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 16, 2008)

the theory I've heard is like most times when Gods are involved they only project a physical form onto the world

maybe in FC we get to see the true New Gods


----------



## Arishem (Apr 16, 2008)

That would be interesting to see if it's true. On another subject, I really enjoyed the Reign of Tangent Superman. Both issues released so far have been pretty good. I just hope that they flesh out Tangent Superman's motivations for ruling the world the way he does.


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 16, 2008)

So both Thanos and Darkseid had there hearts riped out of them....




Kilowog said:


> I heard Darkseid and Galactus fought in a couple crossovers, who won those?



No one, Galactus totaled Darkseids defences, took an Omega Effect to the chest, then Darkseid talked him down....


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

So is Orion alive or dead?


----------



## qks (Apr 16, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> So is Orion alive or dead?



i really really dont know 

i thought died in death of the new gods

now hes popping up out of noware


im confused


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

I feel the same way.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 16, 2008)

*FUCK YEAH!

CASSANDRA CAIN DEBUTS IN GOTHAM UNDERGROUND!

FUCK YEAH!
FUCK YEAH!*


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

That great to hear.


----------



## qks (Apr 16, 2008)

soo im reading that death of the new gods again

they said he orion was compelty wiped out body and soul


*goes to get headache pills*


----------



## Arishem (Apr 16, 2008)

Hmm, I wonder if the unified Source is going to be one of the entities that shows up during Final Crisis.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2008)

Soooo... Countdown featuring Harley and Holly were wastes of paper?


----------



## qks (Apr 16, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Soooo... Countdown featuring Harley and Holly were wastes of paper?



the whole of countdown was a waste of paper

anybody read dc/wildstorm


was almost as confusing as this weeks countdown


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2008)

qks said:


> the whole of countdown was a waste of paper
> 
> anybody read dc/wildstorm
> 
> ...


See, this what happens when I leave my DC comfort zone (Booster Gold and Green Lantern), I get surrounded by fail.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2008)

Arishem said:


> That would be interesting to see if it's true. On another subject, I really enjoyed the Reign of Tangent Superman. Both issues released so far have been pretty good. I just hope that they flesh out Tangent Superman's motivations for ruling the world the way he does.




Indeed.  Though I'm just glad John Stewart is the main Green Lantern, usually the "generic GL" role is played by Rayner.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 16, 2008)

I have to state in this topic that "Boom Tube" is probably the best named item ever


----------



## Id (Apr 16, 2008)

SuperEmo Prime was da shiz.


----------



## qks (Apr 17, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Hmm, I wonder if the unified Source is going to be one of the entities that shows up during Final Crisis.



if he dose he gets split again


*Spoiler*: __ 





> FINAL CRISIS #3
> Written by Grant Morrison
> Art and covers by J.G. Jones
> 
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2008)

IDENTITY

Rucka is writing Final Crisis: Revelations which is about the Spectre


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 17, 2008)

I wonder whether Spectre will confront the supposed '10 Galactus-level villains' in FC. . . but from the sounds of things, it may not happen.

And the Spirit of Mercy? That was pretty much Jesus of Nazareth in DC.

I wonder if they'll bring back The Word. . .


----------



## Taleran (Apr 17, 2008)

you know what I noticed

in the last page of Countdown #2 when they did the Darkseid history


no Rock of Ages in the Essential storylines?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2008)

I found a nice Darkseid respect thread

I found another Naruto vs HxH Thread


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 17, 2008)

In the Respect dome, go figure


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2008)

This week's Salvation Run was the best so far.  Lex vs Joker was satisfying and Savage is a PIMP.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 18, 2008)

Savage got owned by a firetruck.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 18, 2008)

A firetruck in space?

Have to read.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2008)

You guys played Marvel vs Capcom right?  Well now it's time for *Mortal Kombat vs DC*


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 18, 2008)

"Get over here!"


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 18, 2008)

"Get over here, Superm-- oh shit!"


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 18, 2008)

Cna Supes even really ...kill Scorpion?  I mean sure Scropion can't do shit to him, but Superman would just have this annoying guy showing up every few weeks like 'This isn't over!'.

Oh wait...Freeze Breath and Antarctica.....that'll take atleast a month to get out of right?


----------



## Arishem (Apr 18, 2008)

I hope that they don't wuss out on the DC character's fatalities.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 18, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I hope that they don't wuss out on the DC character's fatalities.


That's a good point. Most DC heroes have an aversion to killing.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see the plot in this.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> You guys played Marvel vs Capcom right? Well now it's time for *Mortal Kombat vs DC*


"I don't know if there is a stronger word for "Meh", but I'd use it to describe this." -NeoDMC


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 18, 2008)

I can't believe Midway still exists...let alone that they're still making Mortal Kombat games...

Meh.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Mortal Kombat and over head shoot 'em up styled airplane games were the only thing Midway was ever good at.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 18, 2008)

I remember enjoying some of their old wrestling games.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh, yeah. The photo-realistic ones right? Those were fun.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 18, 2008)

Greatest wrestling game ever: "Pro Wrestling" for the Sega Master System. That's right, I said it.

The Orient Express were the shit.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

We never had anthing more advanced than Atari before '89. lol


----------



## Arishem (Apr 18, 2008)

Didio said that characters' loved ones are going to make up the bulk of the Black Lanterns. Man, I'm anticipating major drama and lulz.

Cassie: Superboy?
Conner: I love...to eat you!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Didio said that characters' loved ones are going to make up the bulk of the Black Lanterns. Man, I'm anticipating major drama and lulz.
> 
> Cassie: Superboy?
> Conner: I love...to eat you!


I hope they aren't brain eating zombies. That's be so lame. 

When did he say than?


----------



## Arishem (Apr 18, 2008)

I have no idea whether or not the Black Lanterns actually eat the living. Although I think there's a hint in Sinestro Corps, when Ganthet says that the emotional spectrum will be blotted out. I'm guessing that they feed on emotions. Seeing important people who have passed would stir up a lot of different feelings.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 18, 2008)

No, not the zombie part. When did Didio say "characters' loved ones are going to make up the bulk of the Black Lanterns"?


----------



## Arishem (Apr 18, 2008)

NYCC DC Nation Panel News: 

"Tim Drake's father is coming back in Blackest Night. Loved one*s* will be coming back." He doesn't say that the bulk of the forces will be deceased DC characters, but I'm going out on a limb that the BLs they focus on will be loved ones. Random dead people with rings aren't interesting.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 18, 2008)

Barry Allen as a Black Lantern would be awesome....


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2008)

Well Barry Allen doesn't have a body to zombify, it ceased to exist.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 19, 2008)

Bart Allen as Black Lantern. Conner Kent too. Blue Beetle. . . Question.

JLI and Young Justice will have the spotlight, it seems.

Wayne's parents would be interesting.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 19, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Bart Allen as Black Lantern. Conner Kent too. Blue Beetle. . . Question.
> 
> JLI and Young Justice will have the spotlight, it seems.
> 
> *Wayne's parents would be interesting.*


The Wayne parents would make the least sense. Of all people why would they end up getting super powers. Remember how swell that turned out with Superman's Pal: Jimmy Olsen?


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 19, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I hope that they don't wuss out on the DC character's fatalities.



How are they even going to get Batman to do a fatality  The man doesn't kill.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 19, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> How are they even going to get Batman to do a fatality  The man doesn't kill.



He's one of the best fighters in the world...

I'm sure they can think of SOMETHING.



> Well Barry Allen doesn't have a body to zombify, it ceased to exist.



Didn't that get retconned or something so after destroyed the Anti-Monitors cannon he somehow reinserted himself in the timestream or something?


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> The Wayne parents would make the least sense. Of all people why would they end up getting super powers. Remember how swell that turned out with Superman's Pal: Jimmy Olsen?



I think the point of the Black Lantern's is that they aren't descriminating with who gets a ring. As long as you are dead, and presumably have a body, you'll get a ring.

IHO, this is all a ploy to promote Geoff's anti-coffin stance.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sylar said:


> He's one of the best fighters in the world...
> 
> I'm sure they can think of SOMETHING.



He'd probably break bones, or something.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 19, 2008)

Sylar said:


> He's one of the best fighters in the world...
> 
> I'm sure they can think of SOMETHING.



He uses his mad fu skills to turn the person into a Paraplegic?


----------



## Arishem (Apr 19, 2008)

He should use his gadgets to kill people. A cool one would be if he threw an explosive batarang into a person's neck. They recoil with blood splurting everywhere, and there upper torso is vaporized spectacularly.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 19, 2008)

There are no fatalities or gore in MK vs DC


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 19, 2008)

What about Darkseid as a Black Lantern.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 19, 2008)

For some reason I don't think Darkseid is really dead.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 19, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Didn't that get retconned or something so after destroyed the Anti-Monitors cannon he somehow reinserted himself in the timestream or something?



Marv Wolfman (guy who wrote CoIE), purposely put a loophole where Barry entered the timestream immidiately before he died and stayed for an indeterminate amount of time doing as much good as he could in the future before returning to the present and dieing.  So really he could have his monthly that could run for decades and it would fit as long as that at some point he goes back in time to die.

So yeah that explains his appearances during Infinite Crisis and the Zoom storyline.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 19, 2008)

*DC's Crisis Panel*



> DiDio is kicking things off now. Preparing to announce the creators coming. Mentions the two buttons featuring Nightwing and Red Robin, both saying "I am Batman".
> 
> Panelists involve: Geoff Johns, Sean McKeever, Jann Jones, Gail Simone, J.G. Jones and... Grant Morrison.
> 
> ...



- Dick Grayson in Batman soon? Next issue. "Quite a lot of dick around Batman!" - Morrison


----------



## Castiel (Apr 19, 2008)

hm, no new info on Legions of 3 Worlds or Revelations


----------



## qks (Apr 19, 2008)

also secret six is comming back 

*dances*


----------



## Castiel (Apr 19, 2008)

so is it the same lineup from VU?


----------



## qks (Apr 19, 2008)

catman,deadshot,scandal,ragdoll and 2 new members apparently

Totally stealing abs' trick. XD


----------



## Castiel (Apr 19, 2008)

lol duh I forgot Parademon died, but what about Cheshire?


----------



## qks (Apr 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> lol duh I forgot Parademon died, but what about Cheshire?



chesire has tired to get them all killed twice now lol 

ragdol tried to kill madhatter

n knockouts dead


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> lol duh I forgot Parademon died, but what about Cheshire?



She's alive, with Catman's kid.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 19, 2008)

OMG, I have to read this:They said that this tie-in would be very dark, so I'm bubbling with excitement on how Spectre is going to punish Doctor Light. It should be something to see.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey, I was clicking around and ran into  This 

Anyone ever hear about that?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 19, 2008)

Arishem said:


> OMG, I have to read this:They said that this tie-in would be very dark, so I'm bubbling with excitement on how Spectre is going to punish Doctor Light. It should be something to see.



I want Spectre to punish Superboy-Prime.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 19, 2008)

Arishem said:


> OMG, I have to read this:They said that this tie-in would be very dark, so I'm bubbling with excitement on how Spectre is going to punish Doctor Light. It should be something to see.


Wait just a second... 

So if I lived in the DCU and raped a female Justice League member, instead of being tried a court of law, get thrown in the slammer and have a terrible experience that would make me have remorse for the rest of my life... 

*pause for effect*

...the only consequence if for me to get beat up a little bit and have some hot lady magician make me forget it ever happened? That way I can wreak havoc during Final Crisis only to be punished, for rape that I didn't even remember commiting, by a ghost.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 19, 2008)

And they say Justice is blind


----------



## Arishem (Apr 19, 2008)

In this case, Justice is black.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 19, 2008)

Arishem said:


> In this case, Justice is black.



For some reason the first thing that came to mind after reading that was URL from Futurama.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 19, 2008)

I tried reading CoIE today... It was lame.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Wait just a second...
> 
> So if I lived in the DCU and raped a female Justice League member, instead of being tried a court of law, get thrown in the slammer and have a terrible experience that would make me have remorse for the rest of my life...
> 
> ...



technically he was labotamized, then got all the memories back for some unknown reason.



LIL_M0 said:


> I tried reading CoIE today... It was lame.



you're lame, you stopped at issue 2, out of *12*


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 20, 2008)

Tatl / Tael said:


> Hey, I was clicking around and ran into  This
> 
> Anyone ever hear about that?


Nope. Afaik, it never happened. Does CMX even do original stories?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2008)

only the Batman related ones (Death Mask, Child of Dreams)


----------



## Taleran (Apr 21, 2008)

Okay this seals it




FUCK YEAH MORRISON!


EDIT: don't mind the year typo lol Wizard


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 21, 2008)

May 2000? Final Crisis is just a reprint.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 21, 2008)

Is Superman a virgin?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 21, 2008)

No, he's not.

As for Final Crisis, I'm probably the only one who's not thrilled with JG Jones as artist. In fact, after his Wizard Magazine cover, I'm very wary.

I mean, who the hell models Superman after John Cena?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 21, 2008)

The Sentry said:


> Is Superman a virgin?


Probably not. In the 50's (where his moral compass lies) you got to have all the sex you wanted whe you were married. Also, domestic violence was socially acceptable. 


Comic Book Guy said:


> No, he's not.
> 
> As for Final Crisis, I'm probably the only one who's not thrilled with JG Jones as artist. In fact, after his Wizard Magazine cover, I'm very wary.
> 
> *I mean, who the hell models Superman after John Cena?*


WHAT?! I gota see this for teh lulz


----------



## qks (Apr 21, 2008)

comming in countdown 1

jimmy olsens relationship problems



yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 21, 2008)

Forager is too good for Olsen Bug anyways.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Probably not. In the 50's (where his moral compass lies) you got to have all the sex you wanted whe you were married. Also, domestic violence was socially acceptable.
> 
> WHAT?! I gota see this for teh lulz



*Nas- Be A ^ (use bro) Too*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey, is there any turth in this? 


> Anyone read the DCU pannel?
> 
> White Lanterns, a possibility.
> 
> ...


Also, what is this "DC panel" he speaks of?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2008)

NYCC panels, they're up on ign, CBR and the rama, plus dozens of other websites.

also half of those are bunk


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *Nas- Be A ^ (use bro) Too*


That's absurd.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 22, 2008)

"You can't see me!"


----------



## Taleran (Apr 22, 2008)

> SUPERMAN/BATMAN #50
> 
> Written by Michael Green and Mike Johnson; Art by Ed Benes; Cover by Ethan Van Sciver ; Variant Cover by Ed McGuinness and Dexter Vines
> 
> ...



untold tale of Thomas Wayne's meeting with Jor-El
_untold tale of Thomas Wayne's meeting with Jor-El_
*untold tale of Thomas Wayne's meeting with Jor-El*
_*untold tale of Thomas Wayne's meeting with Jor-El*_


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 22, 2008)

Huwatt?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2008)

In CBR it's been confirmed that Martian Manhunter will die in FC #1 and Barry is returning using the Marv Wolfman loophole.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 22, 2008)

Taleran said:


> untold tale of Thomas Wayne's meeting with Jor-El
> _untold tale of Thomas Wayne's meeting with Jor-El_
> *untold tale of Thomas Wayne's meeting with Jor-El*
> _*untold tale of Thomas Wayne's meeting with Jor-El*_



Hmmm...Indeed


----------



## WarriorS (Apr 22, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> In CBR it's been confirmed that Martian Manhunter will die in FC #1 and Barry is returning using the Marv Wolfman loophole.



Link, plz.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2008)

WarriorS said:


> Link, plz.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 22, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> In CBR it's been confirmed that Martian Manhunter will die in FC #1 and Barry is returning using the Marv Wolfman loophole.



don't know how I feel about that...


----------



## Taleran (Apr 22, 2008)

Previous LitG "revelations"

-Bart Allen will remain the Flash permanently

-One More Day ends with Aunt May's death.

-Tony Stark retires as Iron Man at the end of Civil War

-The entire Marvel Universe is going to end forever in a big crossover (to take place summer 2006) and will be replaced by the Ultimate universe


lol


----------



## Parallax (Apr 22, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Previous LitG "revelations"
> 
> -Bart Allen will remain the Flash permanently
> 
> ...



Hey everyone makes mistakes


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 22, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Previous LitG "revelations"
> 
> -Bart Allen will remain the Flash permanently
> 
> ...



Since all that came true, this all seems pretty level to me. Enjoy your Final Crisis DC, as all your greatest plot points are revealed before the world pre-release


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2008)

0_o

Those are some pretty big fuck ups.

Anyways I still think it's feasable, as _someone_ important is confirmed to die in FC #1 and the Requiem one-shot will deal with the after math, and the cover of Requiem has fire on the cover (MM's weakness) also Morrison made a pretty big point about having a classic MM villain play a role (Human Flame).  Also MM is the only founding member of the JLA to have never "died" before


----------



## WarriorS (Apr 23, 2008)

*   ? BATMAN #675*: Morrison. All that needs to be said.
   ? THE BATMAN CHRONICLES VOL. 5
*   ? BIRDS OF PREY #117*: Always a good book.
*   ? CHECKMATE #25*: GI ROBOT! GI ROBOT!
*   ? COUNTDOWN TO FINAL CRISIS #1*: Eh, I figure I'll check out the last one.
*   ? DEATH OF THE NEW GODS #8 (OF 8)*: Starlin knows how to write a cosmic epic. This series has been great.
   ? JONAH HEX VOL. 4: ONLY THE GOOD DIE YOUNG
*   ? JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #20*: Always keep up with the JL.
   ? JUSTICE SOCIETY OF AMERICA VOL. 2: THY KINGDOM COME PART 1
   ? SCOOBY-DOO #131
*   ? SHADOWPACT #24*: A criminally under-appreciated series.
   ? THE SPIRIT #16: I haven't read the Spirit, though I know it's good. Dunno why, but I've never really had a chance to pick it up.
   ? SUPER FRIENDS #2
*   ? SUPERMAN/BATMAN #47 *: For the Batshit craziness of the previously described plot.

Looks like a good week to be DC.


----------



## qks (Apr 23, 2008)

so the challengers are gonna moniter the moniters?


oh god


anybody else find countdown 1 has told us NOTHING


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 23, 2008)

So, can anyone explain to me really quick what the hell is up with the DC universe, storywise?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 23, 2008)

*COUNTDOWN IS FINALLY OVER!*

Good god, after 1 year of crap, it's finally over. . .

And boy, does the artist understand the concept of a waist for Donna Troy? I swear, it's like channeling Liefield.

I'm still fucking pissed that Mary Marvel remains the same as she is. Can we have a competent writer with vision come in and restore her? Smackdown from Freddie and Billy is more than welcome.

That said, I feel sorry for all those that bought numerous Countdown issues, especially if they stuck to the whole run.

The only thing I can walk away from this happily is having only bought the first Countdown issue, due to its cover alone.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 23, 2008)

BLACK FUCKING ADAM!!!! :WOW

**EDIT*
"Only the being know as Atom has a world"??? I don't understand. I thought Kyle Rayner, besides being a GL, was normal. He hasn;t died once. 

Overall, Countdown was lame... except for Piper and Trickster's part... That was lulz... and win... Epic ending... Then they brought Piper back... For some reason... dot dot dot


----------



## qks (Apr 23, 2008)

i was hoping black adam was gonna smack her down


----------



## Taleran (Apr 23, 2008)

He did


WITH WORDS!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 23, 2008)

Freddy's gonna be in the new Justice League title, so I'm sure we'll see Mary. Unfortunately, I think that DC editorial actually thinks that Bad Mary is "cool." I think about how great Mary was when written by Keith Giffen and J. M. DeMatteis and then I think about Mary in Countdown and I realize what epic fucking whale turds DC editorial is. I refuse to believe that was Paul Dini's idea.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok someone explain to me how the hell are Plamer, Kyle, Donna, and Bug girl going to keep the monitors on a leash when even an individual one is more powerful than all of them combined?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 23, 2008)

*I'M MARY DAMN MARVEL!*


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Apr 23, 2008)

Countdown makes me a sad panda. 



Okay, I just re-read Countdown#17, and maybe it's not a complete character derailment for Mary Marvel. In 17, just like now, Mary is under the influence of the Eclipso gem, you can tell from the shinning red eyes. Darkseid gave her the gem, not Black Adam's powers.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

I think Mary Marvel would be the perfect match for Superman-Prime.


----------



## qks (Apr 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> BLACK FUCKING ADAM!!!! :WOW
> 
> **EDIT*
> "Only the being know as Atom has a world"??? I don't understand. I thought Kyle Rayner, besides being a GL, was normal. He hasn;t died once.
> ...



i though kyle rayner was of earth 8? or former earth 8


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 23, 2008)

qks said:


> i though kyle rayner was of earth 8? or former earth 8


What?! When'd this happen? He was definately from Earth zero (or whatever the regular one is called) in Green Lantern vol 3.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 23, 2008)

Argh the wait for end of New Gods is painful


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 23, 2008)

I agree that Kyle was suppose to be from Earth-8.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Apr 23, 2008)

What they mean is that only The Atom is not an anomaly; Donna and Kyle are supposed to be dead in this universe.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 23, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I agree that Kyle was suppose to be from Earth-8.


What book is this from? No proof = lies.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 23, 2008)

Holy shit, Death of The New Gods 8 was fucking epic. Darkseid's fight with The Source ripped a hole through reality into The Bleed, and Superman survived being in the middle of Apokolips and New Genesis colliding. It also tied into Countdown 2, which I didn't think it would. All in all it was some good shit.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2008)

*Only* good parts of Countdown were the parts involving Superman-Prime and Monarch, everything else was horrendous.  All involved should be fired from DC.

also in TDotNG, not only Darkseid >> Superman, he's >> the fucking creator of the universe


----------



## Taleran (Apr 23, 2008)

FUCK 
YEAH
DARKSEID


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2008)

After finishing TDotNG, I've come to the conclusion that Superman is a complete and utter retard


----------



## Taleran (Apr 23, 2008)

I'd love to see someone stick him in a fight against thanos now.....


hate to burst the bubble but New Gods 8 takes place b4 countdown 3.....ugh

unless that was just like a projection or clone of Seid I'm gonna be really pissed off at DC


----------



## Arishem (Apr 23, 2008)

Stick who? wink:amazed


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Apr 24, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> What book is this from? No proof = lies.



Infinite Crisis #5, page 23. Alexander Luthor mentions Kyle would have lived on Earth-8.

Although, this is probably no longer true, since he was talking about the pre-52 Multiverse.



I loved Death of the New Gods #8. I hope they find some way to package Countdown #2 in the trade to show Darkseid's epic final battle with Orion.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2008)

When the multiverse died in CoIE, all non Earth-One people where either erased from existance or "folded" into Earth-One (meaning they were jammed into the continuity in whatever way that would work)


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 24, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> When the multiverse died in CoIE, all non Earth-One people where either erased from existance or "folded" into Earth-One (meaning they were jammed into the continuity in whatever way that would work)



Or locked away in a pocket dimension were they were able to cause retcons in reality


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

Tatl / Tael said:


> Infinite Crisis #5, page 23. Alexander Luthor mentions Kyle would have lived on Earth-8.


Why the retcons... Wyyyyyyyyyyyyy?!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2008)

they didn't just do it to him, all the marvel family, uncle sam and the freedom fighters, most of the JSa and about 1/4 of DC Earth was "folded"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh, I thought the Marvels had been there for a while. There was another Marvel Family in 52 on another earth as well... Weird.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 24, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Or locked away in a pocket dimension were they were able to cause retcons in reality



But the only one left alive from that group is Superboy/Superboy-Prime/Superman-Prime of course.


----------



## qks (Apr 24, 2008)

well that highly highly confusing countdown  makes sence now imo that countdown should of come out this week

i still dont know what this crisis is going to be


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2008)

Marvels were from Earth-S but when Earth-S collapsed the surviving Marvels (and Black Adam ) were "folded" into Earth-One and had their memories altered to think they were always there.  The other marvels like Uncle Marvel were fucked and died.  

Also like Earth-3 and some of the others, the post-52 world are NOT the pre-crisis worlds but a remake which would explain why it has its own versions of the originals.  In Infinite Crisis all non worlders were warped back to their own earths and everything else would grow from them, but in 52 they stayed so the universe (or whatever the hell you want to credit) made them similar but not identical to the originals (which explains why Uncle Sam is on the other earth, and the Marvels and why Earth-3 is so much different from Earth-Three)


----------



## Id (Apr 24, 2008)

WTF??? Is Count Down and Death of the New Gods take place in a different continuality?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 24, 2008)

no new gods takes place before Countdown 3


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2008)

Id said:


> WTF??? Is Count Down and Death of the New Gods take place in a different continuality?



TDotNG was supposed to be 7 issues but Starlin extanded it to 8 issues i thinkd


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 24, 2008)

This weekly shit just doesn't work within the larger continuity.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2008)

Since when does it ever really?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2008)

I like it fine when it's actually a week to week book like 52, I prefer the crazy jumbled version is felt "real" since time actually past and it put things into perspective.  Countdown was a crazy jumbled mess that could have take place in a month of over 58 years, it was all over the place and yet nowhere


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 24, 2008)

Jim Stalin rocks.

The last 3 Death of the New Gods, were much greater than anything in countdown.


----------



## Id (Apr 24, 2008)

Superman Poster boy status, in DotNG was is what permitted him to survive?


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Apr 24, 2008)

Because it's called "Death of the New Gods." He's not a new God, so he survived.

Powerboy died in Titans East because he's a New God.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 24, 2008)

Superman/Batman #47 was pretty good. I think Kal should wear the K-suit more often; it looks better than his normal costume. Also, the twist on who is gathering all of the kryptonite in the solar system was kind of shocking, but the new enemy at the end is even moreso.


----------



## qks (Apr 24, 2008)

but barda isnt dead yet

how dose that work


----------



## Arishem (Apr 24, 2008)

How will Superman survive this:? In case you wondering, that is an
*Spoiler*: __ 



US government contingency plan in case Clark were to snap.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Apr 24, 2008)

qks: She could still get killed at the Hospital, or she might not be a New God at all.

Arishem: THe Power of Friendship? i dunno.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 24, 2008)

Doomsday simulcrum infused with Kryptonite-skeleton?

Well, ain't that something.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

Mortal Kombat vs DC trailer... It looks so lame.


----------



## qks (Apr 24, 2008)

jesus that looks worse than i thought it was going to be

and my expecations were low


also anybody else love misfit?

she rocks


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

Who's misfit?


----------



## qks (Apr 24, 2008)

dude


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

Never heard of her.


----------



## qks (Apr 24, 2008)

not a birds of prey read then i see 

she was the next "batgirl" for a while


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks like Jailbait...

Obviously another child being exploited by Batman for his war on crime.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

qks said:


> not a birds of prey read then i see
> 
> she was the next "batgirl" for a while


Yeah, I've never read Birds of Prey because of the tv show


NeoDMC said:


> Looks like Jailbait...
> 
> Obviously *another child being exploited by Batman* for his war on crime.


I wonder how people can't see that as clearly. I mean, after the death of Jason Todd, ids were still eager to work for this guy. And for all who say, "Bruce never would do that", "It's their choice", read Batgirl (Cassandra Cain). He used her until she was no good to him then threw her away.


----------



## qks (Apr 24, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Looks like Jailbait...
> 
> Obviously another child being exploited by Batman for his war on crime.



shes never met batman

just thought it would be "cool to call her self batgirl"



*Spoiler*: __ 








X3


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 24, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I wonder how people can't see that as clearly. I mean, after the death of Jason Todd, ids were still eager to work for this guy. And for all who say, "Bruce never would do that", "It's their choice", read Batgirl (Cassandra Cain). He used her until she was no good to him then threw her away.



This is why I'm confused about Nightwing being all buddy with Batman again. I mean yeah he is sort of the exception, but before No Man's Land, Dick was all about the whole, "Damnit Bruce, we were just kids!", argument.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

Obviously it was the change from the creative side of the house, but if it were real, I'd say Dick couldn't stay mad at him forever. From the beginning Bruce has been like family to him... good, loving family, not the dysfunctional kind.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2008)

though in Frank Miller's Earth-31 Batman is a complete and utter psychopath who deserves to be in Arkham as much as any of the villains he catches.  I mean he kidnaps Dick and tells him "we're going to fight crime" then proceeds to verbally abuse him in order to avoid uncomfortable silences.  Fuck I mean he forced him to EAT RATS and almost smacked Alfred for feeding him people food.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 24, 2008)

Earth 31, Is that All-Star Batman and Robin?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 25, 2008)

Click my sig 

anyways every batman related thing writen by Frank Miller (All Star, the DKR duology, Year One, the Spawn crossover, and that one where Batman beats up Bin Laden) all takes place in the same world.

Year One is a divergence point, in *Earth-1*, after Year One the events of The Long Halloween and Dark Victory [Jeph Loeb goodness] took place and that shaped Batman, in *Earth-31* the events of All Star Batman take place after Year One and Batman never learned those nice sane lessons he learned from Loeb's stories and is just a nutcase.

Also a version of Spawn exists in Earth-31


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh, cool.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 25, 2008)

All Star Batman and Robin is actually my favorite Bat title at the moment.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 25, 2008)

I've only read a few pages here and there. They've been interesting, but I still don't want to read this series. I might check out the book with the Joker though. Also, When Robin beat up Hal Jordan, I lol'd.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 25, 2008)

yes despite the lack of quality I cannot stop laughing when I read it, it's just so funny


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 25, 2008)

Im iffy on All-Star Batman...see I know people are starting to give Miller credit, and saying that he has planned the series to be this way, as more of a parody than anything of actual substance.

But, Miller has yet to elaborate on this aspect in any interview, in fact in his mind, this series is pretty serious. I mean look at the end of the last issue, with Batman and Robin crying in front of graves.

The sad thing is, that when compared to All-Star Superman, this book is very poor in almost every aspect except art (and even then it feels a little flashy).

My main reason is, that if I accept ASBMARTBW, then I could very well come to accept something like Ultimates 3.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 25, 2008)

I agree. I still don't believe this is supposed to be a parody.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm convinced its not, it's Frank Miller doing whatever the fuck he wants because he's fucking Frank fucking Miller. fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck 

Still doesn't make it any less funny.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 25, 2008)

Heh. Well, even though I don't like ASBMARBBQ, I'm still a Frank Miller fan. The guy has earned his legendary status and no one is perfect. Even the legends miss.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 25, 2008)

That is what they said about Loeb...and then he just kept fucking up.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 25, 2008)

, I look at his Batman work then his Marvel work and then I feel great pity

also the summer belongs to BATMAN


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 25, 2008)

A burning Joker smile would have made more impact!


----------



## Arishem (Apr 25, 2008)

I think that is the Joker's version of the bat signal.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 25, 2008)

Can't compare Loeb to Miller ...

Personally, I'm looking forward to Iron Man more. We've seen LOTS of big-screen Bats. Time for a new superhero movie.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Congrats to all


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 25, 2008)

Countdown will forever be known as the last sin man committed against god...


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 25, 2008)

Cover Comparison:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Yeah, somewhere, someone without the internet, will be getting the trades of this, and will slowly be pissed off beyond belief.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow! That #1 cover looks like it got roundhouse kicked in the face by Chuck Norris.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 26, 2008)

Is Simon Dark any good?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Is Simon Dark any good?


No... Just my opinion, others are crazy about it but I hate it.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 26, 2008)

I love how Kyle is just so pissed off on the cover. If I had gotten kicked out of my book and into Countdown I would look the same way.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 26, 2008)

Checkmate is THE book to be reading. IMO their recent portrayal of the Trinity and how they fit in the real world is fantastic and should be carried over through other books.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 26, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Cover Comparison:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Wow..the promise and the reality.  Seriously.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 26, 2008)

Final crisi out yet?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 26, 2008)

The only reason I bought the first issue of Countdown was that Cassandra Cain was on its cover.

And **** the writers for saying that Cassandra would be appearing in its pages. Filthy liars.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 26, 2008)

Whose name is going to be on this? Whoever they are, they definitly pulled the short straw at the meeting.

Countdown will be swept under the rug...like immediatly, I don't think any character will ever reference it again, and a few years from now, it'll be a classical representation of "bad" for the whole industry.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 26, 2008)

Didio announced that now DC will label comics that are important to the current continuity so that people notice them


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2008)

I guess that's great news for the continuity nerds.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 26, 2008)

I was in the comics section of Barnes & Noble, which happens to be right next to the manga section, and the two smelly guys next to me talked about how they hated manga for ten minutes straight. Some of the noteables were "manga is destroying a whole generation," "I wish anime was a person so I could fight it," and "look at all the space dedicated to this shit." It was just so bizarre that people could hold such contempt for a literary medium; like they were angered that manga is currently so popular. The thing it reminded me of is the stance of some pc gamers on consoles and vice versa. What do you guys think?


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 26, 2008)

What does that have to do with DC?

Marking all continuinity...that is just shit that allows them to have more events per year. Overarching storylines that involve multiple books. Why don't they just bring back those blurbs that tell you what book a certain panel is referencing...oh wait they already did.

Amazons Attack.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2008)

Arishem said:


> the two smelly guys next to me talked about how they hated manga for ten minutes straight. Some of the noteables were... "I wish anime was a person so I could fight it,"... What do you guys think?


You're saying you wouldn't fight it? **


----------



## Arishem (Apr 26, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> What does that have to do with DC?
> 
> Marking all continuinity...that is just shit that allows them to have more events per year. Overarching storylines that involve multiple books. Why don't they just bring back those blurbs that tell you what book a certain panel is referencing...oh wait they already did.
> 
> Amazons Attack.



Everything. 

Back on topic: who else here is reading Shadowpact? I'm enjoying it a lot, and it's a shame that the series doesn't have more readers. It always seems that way with less mainstream comics regardless of the company.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2008)

Speaking of Shadowpact, they were in Trials of Shazam... I likes that series.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 26, 2008)

No, I wouldn't fight it. Such a being would have also have seinen tendencies, and we all know what that means. 



LIL_M0 said:


> Speaking of Shadowpact, they were in Trials of Shazam... I likes that series.



I'm going to start reading ToS soon, once I'm done with Shadowpact. I like Billy Bob's new look. His previous appearance was too fabulous for me.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 27, 2008)

I must say I'm enjoying Tomasi's run on Nightwing, pretty solid run so far.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 27, 2008)

Shadowpact has been a bit uneven, but it's still on my pull list. Trials was very hard to follow and enjoy in print because of long delays but it might work better if you read it completed.


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 27, 2008)

My 3 favorite books from DC which have been mostly been consistently good-
-JSA (of course)
-Checkmate (as mentioned earlier)
-Batman and the Outsiders

(This isn't counting Fables of course, which is on another tier by itself )


----------



## Castiel (Apr 27, 2008)

My faves so far are: GL, GLC, BG and JSA, but I've only read a couple other series.  Still need to check out Checkmate (get the pun? )


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 27, 2008)

Just started Gotham Central- its really great to see the dynamics between the Gotham police and Batman.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 27, 2008)

Indeed, all of you read Gotham Central NOW!! It's Brubaker + Rucka.  Hell it has the *current Question* (from 52/Crime Bible) and *Spectre (upcoming Revelations)* back when they were cops, that should be enough to convince most.

also LOL the new Blue Beetle is going to be partly in Spanish *+mexican hat smilie goes here [use your imagination]*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Indeed, all of you read Gotham Central NOW!! It's Brubaker + Rucka. *Hell it has the current Question (from 52/Crime Bible) and Spectre (upcoming Revelations) back when they were cops,* that should be enough to convince most.


sold


----------



## Castiel (Apr 27, 2008)

Cris and Renee are partnered together in the series.  Most of the time they're not so much Stabler/Benson as much as they are Finn/Munch.  ALso this Two-Face outs Renee later on


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for spoiling.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 27, 2008)

actually I lied, I edited my post to the have the real spoiler, do you dare read it?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 27, 2008)

I dare not.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2008)

first 3 pages of DCU #0, it's just Bats having a chat with the joker


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> also LOL the new Blue Beetle is going to be partly in Spanish *+mexican hat smilie goes here [use your imagination]*





I can do him in standard blue if you want.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> first 3 pages of DCU #0, it's just Bats having a chat with the joker
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Seriously, how can you not love the Joker? 
El Mariachi-ru


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 30, 2008)

A skrull mariachi band XD


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> first 3 pages of DCU #0, it's just Bats having a chat with the joker
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It still a great deal for 50 cents though.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, I have my 50 cents plus tax and I'm headed to Borders.
*Spoiler*: _more DCU 0 previews_


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2008)

_The New York Daily News _gave away the ending in their review 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Barry Allen comes back


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 30, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Well, I have my 50 cents plus tax and I'm headed to Borders.
> *Spoiler*: _more DCU 0 previews_


I wonder how far away Flash started running in that splash page? He's showing speed effects but he's running right next to Batman. Anything for a photo op, eh, Flash?

EDIT: Look at the muscles on those guys! Superman looks like he's wearing a suit made of bubble wrap.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

lol Batman has super speed now. :skrull mariachi-ru
Yeah, the muscle upon muscle looks rediculous.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 30, 2008)

I didn't know we could have that many muscles visible.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, supes has more visible muscle in his fore arm than I do in my whole body... and I workout everyday.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 30, 2008)

Eat spinach.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

That might work... But then I gotta get anchor tattos.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 30, 2008)

Okay what is the deal about Final Crisis.  I may not like DC but I am an event whore


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2008)

good question, I'm a little out of the loop myself(which is sad).  All I know is that I'm just gonna buy it when it comes out.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is that Superman from Earth-2 in that picture where there fighting the Anti-Monitor? :amazed


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Elijah Snow said:


> Kaze said:
> 
> 
> > Okay what is the deal about Final Crisis. I may not like DC but I am an event whore
> ...


Nobody knows. Countdown to Final crisis told us nothing. 


Emperor Time said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Superman from Earth-2 in that picture where there fighting the Anti-Monitor? :amazed


Yeah. That was sometihng like a "Crisis recap" page. CoIE (Anti-Monitor), Infinite (SMP), and Final Crisis (Darkseid)


----------



## Taxman (Apr 30, 2008)

holy crap

*Spoiler*: _DCU 0_ 




Barry?!?!?!


----------



## Hellion (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah I stopped reading countdown around issue 48


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

DCU 0 is awesome... Except for the Wonder Woman pages. I didn't understand if Amazons Attack failed
*Spoiler*: __ 



... why are they using Spartans "Manazons"?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Superman from Earth-2 in that picture where there fighting the Anti-Monitor? :amazed



That's the cover to "Crisis on Infinite Earth" #12 coincidently named "Final Crisis"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

I just realised DCU 0 further proved how useless Countdown was. They didn't make reference to anything that happened. Not even Evil Mary. I can only assume that Libra killed Granny Goodness (lame name for a lame character).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 30, 2008)

That single issue of DC Universe #0 > than the entire Countdown series run.

And some pages were artistic bliss. Like the Spectre vs. Anti-Monitor one.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 30, 2008)

that book has me stoked


*Spoiler*: __ 



what a great way to give Darkseid back his powers







and it now goes without saying


*FUCK*
*YEAH*
*MORRISON*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 30, 2008)

Any guesses as to the flaming guy?

My guess:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Barry Allen


----------



## Taleran (Apr 30, 2008)

are you kidding?


*Spoiler*: __ 



its Darkseid, he has the look of Seid and Libra is gathering villains to make his followers because the new gods are dead






*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Barry is narrating it but its definatly Darkseid on fire


----------



## Hellion (Apr 30, 2008)

The ad people for The Dark Knight should get a reward
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3OqlNyE18I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Was the Lightning Saga where Flash died or was it Shazam related?

I don't want to use wiki for fear of spoilers.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 30, 2008)

If your talking about the JLA/JSA crossover it was neither. It was a Legion thing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh, ok. Well, what was it called when Flash (the one killed by rogues) died?


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 30, 2008)

You mean Bart? I'm not sure but i think it was called Full Throttle since that volume covers issues 7-13.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> That's the cover to "Crisis on Infinite Earth" #12 coincidently named "Final Crisis"



I see since I hope that they brought back Superman from Earth-2 to life again.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 30, 2008)

Taxman said:


> holy crap
> 
> *Spoiler*: _DCU 0_
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Barrys back boys and girls for better or worse. Does this mean wally is getting demoted to Kid Flash again?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 30, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Barrys back boys and girls for better or worse. Does this mean wally is getting demoted to Kid Flash again?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Probably but I thought that Bart was coming back to life instead?


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 30, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Probably but I thought that Bart was coming back to life instead?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't remember where but I did hear that it is meant to be Barry coming back.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 30, 2008)

so basically



*Spoiler*: __ 



Libra is the Pope/Preacher of the New Church of Darkseid and Barry is back, someone is gunning for Batman and the Rogues are getting power boosts, and Black Hand and the LCS





did I miss anything?


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 30, 2008)

Taleran said:


> so basically
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Your forgot the Manazons, Supes w/ Legion vs SP and his groupies.


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Isnt Wally to old to be kid flash?


----------



## Taxman (Apr 30, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Don't remember where but I did hear that it is meant to be Barry coming back.



you are correct
here's the article:


if Bart is coming back...it's as a black lantern 


*Spoiler*: _kid flash comments and a detail on Rogues' Revenge_ 



as for kid flash...that's what the unfrozen inertia is for 




Depends on how long Titans is going to run to figure out what they will do with Wally....



> Oh, ok. Well, what was it called when Flash (the one killed by rogues) died?


It was a 13 issues series called "Flash: Fastest Man Alive"

The actual arc I, too, believe was called "Full Throttle"



> Lightning Saga


this was the Legion of Superheroes showing up in "our time" trying to bring back someone...they intended to bring back Barry, but Wally, Linda and the kids showed up instead.  They called the return of the West family as a side effect and that "they got what they were looking for anyway"

Bart died 30 minutes before Wally came back in Lightning Saga


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 30, 2008)

Inertias face when Wally came at him was priceless XD.


----------



## qks (Apr 30, 2008)

so anybody else feel that over 90% of countdown was actualy even more pointless now, and it was fucking pointless

teen titans was alrite aswell although it lacked lots oa ravager


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Taxman said:


> Chatulio said:
> 
> 
> > You mean Bart? I'm not sure but i think it was called Full Throttle since that volume covers issues 7-13.
> ...


Thanks. 


Taxman said:


> [his was the Legion of Superheroes showing up in "our time" trying to bring back someone...they intended to bring back *Barry, but Wally, Linda and the kids *showed up instead. They called the return of the West family as a side effect and that "they got what they were looking for anyway"
> 
> Bart died 30 minutes before Wally came back in Lightning Saga


I don't know who these people are.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 30, 2008)

*Don't touch that. That's mine.*


----------



## Taxman (Apr 30, 2008)

Chatulio said:


> Inertias face when Wally came at him was priceless XD.


indeed...and Kerschel's art was awesome 


LIL_M0 said:


> I don't know who these people are.



Barry = Barry Allen - The Flash of the Silver Age...died to save the universe in Crisis on Infinite Earths

Wally = Wally West - Formerly Kid Flash with the original Teen Titans, nephew of Barry Allen (and his side kick).  He became the Flash after Barry died and has been the flash ever since (except after Infinite Crisis when Bart Allen became the Flash for a stint)

Linda = Linda Parker West - Wally's wife...she was also a news journalist/anchor

the kids:  Iris and Jai West...Wally and Linda's kids.

When Wally and Bart and Jay were forcing Superboy Prime into the speed force in Infinite Crisis, Wally showed up in front of Linda and the kids (at that time only around a year old) and Linda decided to go with him.  At the end of Lightning Saga, they were brought back from the speed force, and the kids had aged around 7 years.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhh... Thanks.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2008)

So DCU #0 is basically what Countdown was supposed to but it was 20ish pages of epic win over countdown's 1000 pages of toilet paper

lol at Libra acting like a crazy priest, I'll be looking forward to the Libra one-shot next month.

Also I wonder if Spectre will have an actual major role in the main Final Crisis?  In CoIE, Spectre had a massive issue length throwdown with the ANti-Monitor and in Infinite Crisis he just went crazy and killed before before God turned him black


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 30, 2008)

He was turned black cause he needed soul. :yu


----------



## icemaster143 (Apr 30, 2008)

I liked Libra's speech Several months ago when it was made by the Hood.

I mean really the only difference was the religious angle libra added.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 30, 2008)

The Hood would f#cking own the DCverse....


----------



## Castiel (May 1, 2008)

anyone else reading the reprinted JLA Libra comic next week?


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2008)

Sylar said:


> The Hood would f#cking own the DCverse....



  

but seriously, no


----------



## Castiel (May 1, 2008)

Started Reading Grant Morrison's Seven Soldiers, very weird series.  I'm 100% convinced he stoned out of his mind half the time and was on a heroin IV.

here's a summary of Guardian #2 in case you don't believe me:

A former cop becomes a reporter superhero working for a newsapaper owned by a skyscraper who uses black kids to write all their stories.  He goes into the underground to face subway pirates who sail the 7 railways hacking up people and hijaking trying to find magical dice.  The pirates are called All Beard and No Beard, No Beard has 2 hooks for hands and rides the ghost train known asthe "SS President Clinton"

no I'm not making ANY of this up, in fact I think I missed a lot of stuff


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

I said a long time a go how weird I thought Morrison was this is more evidence.


----------



## Castiel (May 1, 2008)

Indeed, though Seven Soldiers is still a good read.  It's 7 mini series that take place parallel to each other yet they all lead to the same thing.

like a sonic game but with actually good storytelling.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 1, 2008)

lol Sonic games were weird yet incredibly fun. I'll check this one out.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 1, 2008)

That's not even the wierdest thing he's ever written.


----------



## Dave (May 2, 2008)

So, Blue Beetle this week was almost entirely in Spanish...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

Dave said:


> So, Blue Beetle this week was almost entirely in Spanish...


S?. El escarabajo azul esta semana estaba casi enteramente en espa?ol


----------



## qks (May 2, 2008)

Dave said:


> So, Blue Beetle this week was almost entirely in Spanish...



i no i picked this up flicked threw and put it straight back


----------



## Graham Aker (May 2, 2008)

So I just returned to comics after a 2 month break and golly, DCU 0 had some pretty rad stuff. Legion of 3 worlds, Wonder Woman' 300 and Barry Allen dropping on the roof of a strip club. This year is going to be pretty osm.



> So, Blue Beetle this week was almost entirely in Spanish...


Cultural diversity mon, cultural diversity.


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2008)

ESCARABAJO AZUL  

also hell yeah Hush is coming back, one of Loeb's best characters


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> ESCARABAJO AZUL


Yeah, isn't it just a fun phrase to say. 

So I'm readin Batman books again. I like Morrisons run because it seems to be more about Bruce Wayne instead of Bataman.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 2, 2008)

So after Final Crisis (or the Wonder Woman storyline) Dark Horse and Mark Millar are going to sue the hell out of DC?

It's stuff like this that makes comics worth reading.


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2008)

Elaborate?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

I think he's referring to 300. The Amazon men look like Spartans.


----------



## The Wanderer (May 2, 2008)

*Lee el Escarabajo Azul*

God . . . One is not supposed to say "a el tipo", it's "al tipo".There are a few more mistakes, and those might make the issue kinda lulzy (For the ones with Spanish as their first language) The spanish was bearable. but nowhere near "verdadero" lol


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

The Wanderer said:


> *Lee el Escarabajo Azul*
> 
> God . . . One is not supposed to say "a el tipo", it's "al tipo".There are a few more mistakes, and those might make the issue kinda lulzy (For the ones with Spanish as their first language) The spanish was bearable. but nowhere near "verdadero" lol


Pienso que es hilarante que la gente no ley? el escarabajo azul 26 porque est? en espa?ol.


----------



## Sylar (May 2, 2008)

Me gusta queso.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

Tengo gusto del Se?or Mariachi Skrull-ru Estupendo.


----------



## Sylar (May 2, 2008)

Si.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

*reputaci?n positiva para el lulz ?pico


----------



## The Wanderer (May 2, 2008)

La gente no leyo el Escarabajo Azul porque estaba en español, y a pesar de que al final del capitulo estaba la traduccion en ingles ?

Siiiiiii . . . .


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2008)

chinga tu madres cabrones 

oh I said a filthy thing


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

The Wanderer said:


> La gente no leyo el Escarabajo Azul porque estaba en español, y a pesar de que al final del capitulo estaba la traduccion en ingles ?
> 
> Siiiiiii . . . .


Escarabajo Azul 26 está en inglés también


Kilowog said:


> chinga tu madres cabrones
> 
> oh I said a filthy thing


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 3, 2008)

Donde esta la Biblioteca?

That's all I've got from 4 years of high school and one year of collegiate Spanish.

 Arriba!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2008)

The semi spanish I learned came from the chicanos in the neighborhood and the Marines of my platoon. I took french in high school because most of my family spoke it. Easiest A+ I've ever made.


----------



## Sylar (May 3, 2008)

El pastel es una mentira.


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Donde esta la Biblioteca?
> 
> That's all I've got from 4 years of high school and one year of collegiate Spanish.
> 
> Arriba!



funny thing, many people make the mistake of using "libreria" when reffering to a library unknowing of the fact that that actually means Bookstore


----------



## Castiel (May 4, 2008)

NEW DARK KNIGHT TRAILER


----------



## The Rook (May 4, 2008)

Une language je comprende!

After seeing all these trailers, I really wish there was a movie adaption for No Man's Land.  It would probably be best that it was a trilogy, allowing the first movie to be completely void of Batman and the second movie to only feature his Bruce Wayne/Matches Malone.  identity.  the writers can compress the entire suckage found the later part of the series into the final movie.

Can anyone give me a list of the better stories featuring Matches?  I know that wasn't the identity Bruce used during No Man's Land, but I imagine it's a similar portrayal.  I want to make a *request* at the local "liberia des *comics*".

If only someone were to just drop the comics off at the *dump* so I would be able to salvage them for free.

If only....


----------



## NeoDMC (May 4, 2008)

As subtle as a fist to a vagina...


----------



## Chatulio (May 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> NEW DARK KNIGHT TRAILER



It makes you wonder what came first the super villain or the superhero.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2008)

Most likely the mafia villians. 

Also, none of those guys looked very "super"


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2008)

yeah, Nolan's films borrow a lot from Loeb's work on Batman.  In Loeb's Halloween Epic, one of the main conflicts were the longstanding mafia families confronting the new face of crime "supervillains". Two-Face has them all killed and wins the war


----------



## Sylar (May 5, 2008)

Man its insane just how awesome Christian Bale is as Bruce Wayne....


----------



## Arishem (May 5, 2008)

I love Ledger's voice as the Joker. X3 It's just a damn shame that he died. Well, at least he went out on a high note.

On a ligher subject: Trials of Shazam kicks ass. I enjoyed every single issue and the twelfth was the perfect finale. Hopefully we will be seeing Sabina again. She dished out a lot brutal ownage.


----------



## Chatulio (May 5, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Man its insane just how awesome Christian Bale is as Bruce Wayne....



It's as if  the spirit of Batman were given flesh


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2008)

I still wish Mark Hammill(?) could've gotten the part as The Joker.


----------



## Sylar (May 5, 2008)

Chances are he'll do it in the future if the Joker shows up in the sequel to Dark Knight.

And there WILL be a sequel...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2008)

But will the Joker live through this movie? Remember Jack Nicholson?


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2008)

Nolan said that the Joker doesn't die


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2008)

Who's Nolan?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2008)

Christopher Nolan is the director.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2008)

Oh. Ok thanks.


----------



## qks (May 5, 2008)

2 face looks to be in the sequal aswell

hopefull dick greyson aswell


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2008)

*This city deserves a better class of criminal. . .*


----------



## Sylar (May 5, 2008)

Man those trailers are epic.


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2008)

part at the end of with the Lambourguini was badass


----------



## Arishem (May 5, 2008)

A guy in my area owns a lime green Lambo Murcielago.


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2008)

hey guys pause at _around _2:03 and pay close attention to the part where Harvey is in the car with the gun.  Notice something odd about his face?


----------



## NeoDMC (May 5, 2008)

In instances such as that...Grand Theft Auto is not only allowed, it is demanded.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> hey guys pause at _around _2:03 and pay close attention to the part where Harvey is in the car with the gun. Notice something odd about his face?


Yeah, after that I noticed there's something odd with his suit... 

It's normal.


----------



## WarriorS (May 5, 2008)

It is? I'm not so sure about ...

My favorite quote is the "Either you die a hero or live long enough to see yourself become the villain..." Great foreshadowing without being overly hokey with it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 5, 2008)

Now I see it. rep. 

With the more "adult" tone of the film, I'm hoping "what's his face" will be better a better Two Face than Tommy Lee Jones. I hated him in Batman Forever(I think?).


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 5, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Now I see it. rep.
> 
> With the more "adult" tone of the film, I'm hoping "what's his face" will be better a better Two Face than Tommy Lee Jones. I hated him in Batman Forever(I think?).


Two-face, Riddler, Mr. Freeze -- all were crimes against humanity.


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2008)

I actually halfway tolerated Riddler


----------



## WarriorS (May 5, 2008)

Not for the squeamish, though the article also notes that it's billed as a "concept art", so this might not be the final deal. But definitely... disturbing, to say the least.


----------



## Hellion (May 6, 2008)

I love how all the comic threads bleed into one another.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2008)

WarriorS said:


> Not for the squeamish, though the article also notes that it's billed as a "concept art", so this might not be the final deal. But definitely... disturbing, to say the least.


I can't see the pic in your link. Is it the same as this one?


----------



## xingzup19 (May 7, 2008)

Wow! Jonah Hex!


----------



## vicious1 (May 7, 2008)

Five pages of final crisis. I can't fucking wait.


----------



## Castiel (May 7, 2008)

lol Orion is living in a dumpster

also cool John stewart appears really early on


----------



## Arishem (May 7, 2008)

Is that shadowy figure Darkseid?


----------



## WarriorS (May 7, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I can't see the pic in your link. Is it the same as this one?



Yep, that's it. Apparently Warner made them take it down, but said that was an early concept model and obviously it won't be exactly the same. Another interesting thing I found via that link was another article talking about how Goyer is making Eckhart do two takes of everything (One sane and one crazy) and digitally mesh them together to make it seem less hokey. I'm not sure how that'll work, but I have faith in Goyer to make it work.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> cool John stewart appears really early on


Really cool! 

Also, if Darkseid is "thre omega" who's "the alpha"?


WarriorS said:


> Another interesting thing I found via that link was another article talking about how Goyer is making Eckhart do two takes of everything (One sane and one crazy) and digitally mesh them together to make it seem less hokey. I'm not sure how that'll work, but I have faith in Goyer to make it work.


I hope it turns out ok.


----------



## vicious1 (May 7, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Is that shadowy figure Darkseid?



If you read Morrison's script it says it's the Black Racer.


----------



## Arishem (May 8, 2008)

Darkseid is reborn:


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

me said:
			
		

> Also, if Darkseid is "thre omega" who's "the alpha"?


Any guesses? There has to be an alpha.


----------



## Arishem (May 8, 2008)

Darkseid is reborn: 

I'm not sure who the Alpha could be. As the Omega, it seems like Darkseid is a personification of evil and everything that's wrong with the existence, so the Alpha should be his opposite in nature. Who could be considered as the epitome of good in the DCU? That's a good place to start.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 8, 2008)

Meltzer? Ugh.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

Who's the guy merged into Superman, the Kent farmer? Most likely it is. I seems like a "parent and kids" pic.



Arishem said:


> Darkseid is reborn:
> 
> I'm not sure who the Alpha could be. As the Omega, it seems like Darkseid is a personification of evil and everything that's wrong with the existence, so the Alpha should be his opposite in nature. *Who could be considered as the epitome of good in the DCU?* That's a good place to start.


Oh no... Not Superman. I hate Superman


----------



## Arishem (May 8, 2008)

To be honest, I think he'd be way too obvious a choice. I think it might be one of the new New Gods (lol) or someone unexpected. Clark doesn't have a very big role in Final Crisis anyway.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

New Gods, I thought they were dead?


----------



## Arishem (May 8, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I think it might be one of the *new* New Gods (lol) or someone unexpected.



I meant one of the new characters that are introduced with the Fifth World.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

Oh, I thought the second "new" was a typo. lol Maybe it could be one of them.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 8, 2008)

So I lost a bet with a friend, and as a result I have to pick up a few titles from DC, which will be hard since I have been a devoted Marvelite for most of my life.  So, I need suggestions.  I like stories that are character-driven just for your information.

I've heard that a few The Question minis might be right up my alley.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, The question is great. The DC titles I rread are Green Lantern, Green Lantern Corps, and Booster Gold. You might like them.


----------



## The Rook (May 8, 2008)

How many titles are you looking at getting....

That's going to change how many GL books I recommend you get.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 8, 2008)

By get, I mean download.  So I'd say a lot of titles.  And I'll need specific numbered issues if you're going to recommend massively long series.

I'll buy the comics legally if I like what I read.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

Green Lantern: Rebirth 
Green Lantern vol.4 (ongoing)
Green Lantern Corps: Recharge
Green Lantern Corps (onhoing)
52
Booster Gold vol.2 (ongoing)​


----------



## Chatulio (May 8, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Any guesses? There has to be an alpha.



Most likely the Alpha is Orion as the last of New Genesis goids.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

Is Orion the guy who wears red that "killed" Darkseid in Countdown?


----------



## Chatulio (May 8, 2008)

Yes he is. He also happens to be Darkseid son so it adds to the drama


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

Oh, ok. Why isn't he a stone person like Darkseid? His mom must be human or something.


----------



## Chatulio (May 8, 2008)

You can learn more about Orion here


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2008)

Wikipedia has teh spoi8lers


----------



## Arishem (May 8, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLqY5UiriC4[/YOUTUBE]
This video is....


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2008)

I put up SCW 

ALso I'd recommend picking up Tomasi's new run of Nightwing, damn good so far


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 9, 2008)

^ Is that right? I'm gonna pick that up myself. I like the character a lot in other books but his solo stuff always seems like a letdown.


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2008)

Yeah Tomasi has relocated Dick to New York and this new arc seems like such a refreshing turn from the older runs, we actually see Dick with a belivable social life, Batman, Tim and ALfred make regular and belivable appearances.  Arc storyline is pretty good and handled well, and it brings up a bunch of post Ra's Al Ghul stuff nicely.  Also being set in New York means that Dick pays visits to the JSA quite frequently he even took a stroll through the park discussing matter with Supes himself.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 9, 2008)

Welp, I'm downloading Simon Dark and in a few minutes, Tomasi's Nightwing.  What issue does Tamasi begin on?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Yeah Tomasi has relocated Dick to New York and this new arc seems like such a refreshing turn from the older runs, we actually see Dick with a belivable social life, Batman, Tim and ALfred make regular and belivable appearances.  Arc storyline is pretty good and handled well, and it brings up a bunch of post Ra's Al Ghul stuff nicely.  Also being set in New York means that Dick pays visits to the JSA quite frequently he even took a stroll through the park discussing matter with Supes himself.


That actually sounds really good.

EDIT: Tomasi's run looks to be 140-144 (latest) of the current volume. Use Chinese scan 212 is out for all of your comic book research needs.


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2008)

he begins at 140


----------



## xingzup19 (May 9, 2008)

Tomasi's Nightwing has been great so far.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 9, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> JSA/Justice Society is always good as well. Geoff Johns doncha know. If Vertigo is allowed, get Fables. Maybe the best comic being published atm. Those two have been out for a while, but they are oh-so-good.
> 
> EDIT EDIT: You know what? Get Fables regardless. It's awesome. I can be pretty stupid sometimes.



Quoted for emphasis.














Emphasis.

Also everyone MUST pick up Outsiders (Batman version or pre IC with Nightwing et al is all good) and Checkmate- excellent stuff.


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2008)

So AWB and SS, have ya checked out Tomasi's Nightwing yet?

Also I'm liking Dixon's return to Robin, nothing really outstanding I just like it.

ALso I will say this, Tim Drake SERIOUSLY needs to get some sleep, not only did he fall asleep in the middle of a date, in the daytime, *he fell asleep on A ROLLER COASTER*


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 10, 2008)

Not yet. I'm thinking I'll probably pick it up next week.


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2008)

Ok, Seven Soldiers is just odd,it's good and well written but it's still very, very odd.  Though I love how seven unrelated and vastly different minis can come together to form and cohesive whole that's greater than the sum of it's parts.

But while reading it, especially the Mr. Miracle parts, I can't help but think that Final Crisis is being set up as a prequel to Seven Soldiers.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 11, 2008)

> So AWB and SS, have ya checked out Tomasi's Nightwing yet?


I'm kinda caught up in rereading Captain America vol. 5 & The Sentry mini-series.  But once I'm done with that, I'm getting straight into Nightwing.


> Also I'm liking Dixon's return to Robin, nothing really outstanding I just like it.


I've read a few of Dixon's earliest work on Nightwing, back when Blockbuster was still a character hidden in shadows.  I liked what I read back then.


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2008)

final crisis direct tie-in list

APRIL-
DC Universe Zero one-shot

MAY-
Final Crisis 1

JUNE-
Final Crisis 2

JULY-
Final Crisis 3
Final Crisis: Rogues Revenge 1
Final Crisis: Requiem one-shot

AUGUST-
DC Universe: Last Will and Testament one-shot
Final Crisis: Legion of Three Worlds 1
Final Crisis: Revelations 1
Final Crisis: Rogues Revenge 2
Final Crisis: Superman Beyond one-shot

SEPTEMBER-
Final Crisis 4
Final Crisis: Legion of Three Worlds 2
Final Crisis: Revelations 2
Final Crisis: Rogues Revenge 3
Final Crisis: Submit one-shot

OCTOBER-
Final Crisis 5
Final Crisis: Legion of Three Worlds 3
Final Crisis: Revelations 3
Final Crisis: Resist one-shot

NOVEMBER-
Final Crisis 6
Final Crisis: Legion of Three Worlds 4
Final Crisis: Revelations 4
Final Crisis: Rage of the Red Lanterns one-shot

DECEMBER-
Final Crisis 7
Final Crisis: Legion of Three Worlds 5
Final Crisis: Revelations 5


----------



## Arishem (May 12, 2008)

I might actually buy this event.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 12, 2008)

I read Batman: Harley Quinn & Harley Quinn #1, and I'm hating it so far.  The dialogue is horrifc.  Someone please tell me the series gets better.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2008)

Batman Harley Quinn (the graphic novel) was interesting

Harley Quinn (the series) sucked.


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2008)

I just read Geoff Johns and Gary Frank's recent "Superman and the Legion of Superheroes" arc in AC, I ****ing loved it.  Seriously I might just be starting to like Supes.  Also the fact that Frank's Superman IS Christopher Reeve was also nice.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2008)

I laughed hard when Christopher Reeve fell off the horse and got paralyzed.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 13, 2008)

I laughed so hard when I punched your face for making fun of paraplegics (spelling?)!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2008)

I laughed even harder at someone ever thinking they'd punch me in the face... regardless of who I made fun of.


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2008)

Finally got around to checking out Morrison's Batman, read his first arc then skipped ahead to Resurrection of Ra's Al Ghul, I'm assuming the stuff in the middle is by and large filler 

Also Damian is awesome, he's such a complete and utter irredeemable jackass and every time he's put in a page with Tim Drake = comedy gold


----------



## Green Lantern (May 13, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I laughed even harder at someone ever thinking they'd punch me in the face... regardless of who I made fun of.



I laughed even harder cause I decided to hire a mercenary, who happened to have a paraplegic sister, to do the job for me cause I'm a weak guy with weak wrists!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Also Damian is awesome, he's such a complete and utter irredeemable jackass and every time he's put in a page with Tim Drake = comedy gold


That he is. I hate how in the last issue he looked like an adult, where in "Ressurection" he could've have been no more than 12.



Green Lantern said:


> I laughed even harder cause I decided to hire a mercenary, who happened to have a paraplegic sister, to do the job for me cause I'm a weak guy with weak wrists!


Your wrist are weak. Why are they weak? Be cause you lack... something


----------



## Green Lantern (May 13, 2008)

...how did you find out?!

On another note-
Could Damian ever take the Bat's mantle?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2008)

cause I'm sneaky. 

If he had a bigger fan base Damien could be Batman


----------



## dhilonv (May 13, 2008)

Hi

I'm thinking of picking up Batman, Detective Comics, Action Comics and Superman.
Can anyone tell me which issue is the best to start reading from?

TIA


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 13, 2008)

Issue number one for all three.


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2008)

dhilonv said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up Batman, Detective Comics, Action Comics and Superman.
> Can anyone tell me which issue is the best to start reading from?
> ...



just going by recent runs

Morrison's Batman starts on #655
Dini's Detective starts on #821
Busiek's Superman started on #650
Johns' Action starts on #837


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 13, 2008)

You know, that's some all-star shit right there.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 13, 2008)

Except for Busiek's Superman, which has been in the shadow of Action Comics for like 2 years now.


----------



## dhilonv (May 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> just going by recent runs
> 
> Morrison's Batman starts on #655
> Dini's Detective starts on #821
> ...



Thanks for the tips


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2008)

ALso might want to read the reintros for both characters post IF:

Up, Up and Away - Action Comics #837-840 and Superman #650-653
Face the Face - Detective Comics #817-820 and Batman #651-654

leads into the 4 runs


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 13, 2008)

dhilonv said:


> Thanks for the tips


Word of warning: Skip Ostrander's filler arc on Batman(issues 659-662, I think it was) because it's really shitty.



> Could Damian ever take the Bat's mantle?


Are we disregarding Batman #666? If we are, I'd say no because unless he undergoes a radical change in philosophy, Tim and Drake would take him down if he tried to take the mantle.


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2008)

*DON'T CLICK THIS CBG*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 13, 2008)

Adam Beechen said:
			
		

> Her story made sense to me at the time, but if it didn’t to some readers, that’s on me. What I want to do now is untangle everything that’s gone before, and lay it out in such a way that readers who’ve been following Batgirl these last few years say, ‘Okay, that tracks now. I get it,’ while new readers are able to follow it immediately.



The only way it makes sense, you utter fucker, is massive retcons which not only contradicted what was established before, but also completely fucking undermined the character's essence, you fucktard.



			
				Adam Beechen said:
			
		

> “Batgirl’s an important part of the fabric of the DC Universe, and she deserves her own title,” he said. “And *I’d love to write it*. The end of the series opens up tons of story opportunities for the character that I’d love to pursue.”



With your track record? Fuck no.

For fuck's sake, I can do a fucking better job.


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2008)

I told you not to click it 

oh and Dan Jurgens (Creator and current penciller of Booster Gold) is staying on the book after Katz and Johns leave.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 13, 2008)

I would pay every single cent I own to see CBG locked in a room alone with Beechen for 30 minutes. With his choice of torture implements, obviously.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2008)

Finished Resurrection of Ra's Al Ghul. It was decent, nowhere near as good as the other 2 similarly structured arcs that came out at the same time: Sinestro Corps and Messiah CompleX, but still I liked it.  Though I must say Ra's Al Ghul got OWNED in DC #840, couldn't stop laughing at his expense.

oh and here are the "Trinity" logos:

Superman fans:


Batman fans:


Wonder Womanfans:


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 14, 2008)

There are WW fans?


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2008)

only one here I know of is Graham Acre and he's been gone for a bit


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 14, 2008)

I've actually been reading Gail Simone's WW. It's all right. Nothing special so far.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2008)

I started the heinberg part, it's _ok_ I guess

i lold





> Speaking of Ambush Bug, I'd like to take this opportunity to preemptively apologize to the following for upcoming events in the Ambush Bug mini-series.
> 
> 
> Green Lantern.
> ...


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2008)

I'm so behind 

what's been coming out of DC for the past month and this week that is worth reading?


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2008)

Batman RIP starts today.  Also COuntdown ended we all partied at it's funeral and peed on it's grave


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2008)

I wil check out batman RIP, I hope that's good


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Batman RIP starts today. Also COuntdown ended we all partied at it's funeral and peed on it's grave


Speaking of Countdown and funerals. I really liked the Flash's funeral.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 14, 2008)

Ambush Bug.

How I missed thee.

Now all we need is a Deadpool + Ambush Bug crossover.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

The sketchbook killed what little interest I had in reading Final Crisis.


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2008)

Sinestro gonna get a red ring?!?!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

Nah, he's just gonna pass out in his ceni-cell(?) from blood loss.


----------



## Taleran (May 14, 2008)

time to meet the cast of Final Crisis #2


*Spoiler*: __ 

















oh and someone better fucking make a BIG SCIENCE ACTION miniseries about that event in Ultimons description


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2008)

That really sucks.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 14, 2008)

Only from the mind of Grant Morrison.

Want to understand? Then go get high.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Only from the mind of Grant Morrison.
> 
> Want to understand? Then go get high.


High on which drug? he must not have been using it when he did New X-Men.


----------



## Taleran (May 14, 2008)

some of those designs look downright awesome


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, if this were Power Rangers.


----------



## Taleran (May 14, 2008)

you wait I have a feeling these teams will suprise


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 14, 2008)

"The aim with design is to make us all feel that we've known these characters all our lives, somehow, and hated them." - Grant Morrison


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> "The aim with design is to make us all feel that we've known these characters all our lives, somehow, and hated them." - Grant Morrison


So they DID go for the Power Rangers look.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2008)

Booster Gold was awesome, also it was nice to have an explination about how Infinite Crisis and Sinestro Corps war occur in this new world which I personally called "The Booster ****s Up" timeline.

Also when did the female Dr. Light learn to speak english?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 14, 2008)

*Titans #2 = CRAP*

In terms of writing, pencils, and colour.

I mean, Starfire was coloured in normal human skin tone.

TWICE.

Come on -- that's just pathetic.

Heck, Beast Boy seems to be rendered as a retard in every panel that he's in.

What was an AWESOME concept for a series, now utterly fails three ways to Sunday.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2008)

Anyone else realize that Booster Gold technically destroyed the multiverse, that makes him the 2nd greatest killer in the DCU after the AM


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

Titans without Ian Churchill's pencils made me hate this series.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (May 14, 2008)

^I really don't like the fish lips on the girls, or all of Beast Boy's head. He looks like a goat boy.

I hadn't noticed they forgot to color Starfire. The first time it looks like they forgot to color her at all, and the second time looks like an actual slip up. At least it's not as confusing as when they forgot to give Miss Martian red hair, and she ended up looking like Wonder Girl.

Seriously, I hate Beast Boy's head. I can forgive everything else, except Beast Boy's head. Everytime there's a close up of BB he looks weird, he looks SOOO much better when he's part of the background.

For instance, check him out between Roy and Donna at the bottom left of page 6.
Check out BB on the right as part of a group shot on page 8.
Then look at Gar on page 17 on the right side of the bottom panel.

Gar's face needs to be softer, not angular like they draw him everywhere else.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 14, 2008)

Beast Boy looks like Chris Cocker(?). " Leave the Titans alone!"


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 15, 2008)

Beast Boy looks like he's recieving oral.

I'll let the rest of you decide who it is that's giving it to him.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 15, 2008)

Oh, hell. Don't you guys know what Banhammer's going to post now? Don't you?!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2008)

I have Banhammer on permenant ignore, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Sylar (May 15, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Oh, hell. Don't you guys know what Banhammer's going to post now? Don't you?!



Probably that oral costs 50 bucks.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Booster Gold was awesome, also it was nice to have an explination about how Infinite Crisis and Sinestro Corps war occur in this new world which I personally called "The Booster ****s Up" timeline.
> 
> Also when did the female Dr. Light learn to speak english?



I can't wait for the realization that Booster can't alter the past, and has to let Blue Beetle die for the sake of space-time continuity.

It would so utterly break him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2008)

Only a heartless fiend would want Booster broken for the sake of continuity.


----------



## Cindy (May 15, 2008)

Titans #2.. completely and utterly.. DISGUSTING.

I didn't think the art could be worse than Churchill, but by God was I proved wrong. The art was atrocious. Gar looked bendy and elf-like. The facial expressions were disgustingly over the top and the girls looked like sex dolls. Benitez is not suitable for a book like Titans. Send him over to Witchblade, where Raven's spray-painted ribbon outfit would be more appropriate.

Oh, GOD the characterization and the writing. These 20-something year old characters are acting like teenagers. I thought Gar was supposed to have matured. Was his mini produced in vain!? Oh, God, and Raven.  Winick just totally fucked up her character so much I'm not even going to touch upon it lest I explode in white-hot rage. And then the plot. Sheesh. Big revelation that we already found out in a later solicit! 

Ugh.. just.. UGH. I give this series 10 issues before it's axed. Unfortunate, too since I was SO optimistic and eager for this title! ;_;


----------



## Id (May 15, 2008)

Is this the comic rendition to the classic movie?

Edit (inserts weired yet catchy sound track).

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVnSGXvYK20&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Graham Aker (May 15, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Titans #2.. completely and utterly.. DISGUSTING.
> 
> I didn't think the art could be worse than Churchill, but by God was I proved wrong. The art was atrocious. Gar looked bendy and elf-like. The facial expressions were disgustingly over the top and the girls looked like sex dolls. Benitez is not suitable for a book like Titans. Send him over to Witchblade, where Raven's spray-painted ribbon outfit would be more appropriate.
> 
> ...


Lawl, Winnick ownd j00. 

I'm glad I stayed the fuck away from that title.

edit: just read the other post in this page.
Winnick was owning taday. Haha...


----------



## Cindy (May 15, 2008)

Not completely owned. I didn't buy the issue.


----------



## Taxman (May 15, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *Titans #2 = CRAP*
> 
> In terms of writing, pencils, and colour.
> 
> ...


totally agreed

I somewhat liked the first issue *though they didn't explain how any of the titans got out of their situations except nightwing -____-*

so I was willing to keep going...then I saw this and went


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 15, 2008)

I'm dropping Simon Dark.  It started out well but it quickly lost my interest.

Now I'm starting on Nightwing.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 15, 2008)

Nightwing's been pretty good so far.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 16, 2008)

So someone recommended I read Green Lantern Corps, but there's one thing stopping me from reading it: Guy Gardner.  I cannot, without a doubt, stand him and his massive ego, and I hear he's a pretty major focus in the series.

Someone please tell me his ego is toned down for this series.  I think that would be the only thing that will get me to give this series a chance.


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2008)

O_o Guy's my favorite lantern aside from my obvious favorite (FYI: anyone who needs to ask which lantern that is should be labotamized)

After Rebirth he's mellowed out and become a bit more responsible.  And in the post Sinestro Corp War GLC he's not the "main focus" of the series, the series follows and ensemble cast. So Guy is basically just one member of a bigger cast.  

He_ was_ a main character of sorts in the pre Sinestro Corps GLC but only one of his arcs will likely annoy you and that one isn't important to the plot (his beach vacation arc), though all the other arcs he stars in are important in some way or another (the "Corpse" arc and the "Ranx" arc)


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> So someone recommended I read Green Lantern Corps, but there's one thing stopping me from reading it: Guy Gardner. I cannot, without a doubt, stand him and his massive ego, and I hear he's a pretty major focus in the series.
> 
> Someone please tell me his ego is toned down for this series. I think that would be the only thing that will get me to give this series a chance.


Just skip issues 1-13.


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2008)

^or you could just do that.  Though I would still really recommend you read the "Green Lantern Corps Recharge" mini.  It does a good job of introducing all the characters and was pretty awesome in it of itself.

ALso I must say I just love Johns' Action COmics, dare I say it, I might just be becoming a SUperman fan.  It's that good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2008)

Yeah, just read all of the GL books. Guy Gardner isn't in every panel.


----------



## Arishem (May 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> ^or you could just do that.  Though I would still really recommend you read the "Green Lantern Corps Recharge" mini.  It does a good job of introducing all the characters and was pretty awesome in it of itself.
> 
> ALso I must say I just love Johns' Action COmics, dare I say it, I might just be becoming a SUperman fan.  It's that good.



I agree. Superman requires a top-tier author to make his stories enjoyable; otherwise, everything just feels like an exercise in pointlessness. It would be nice if Johns stayed on Action Comics for awhile.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2008)

Id said:


> Is this the comic rendition to the classic movie?
> 
> Edit (inserts weired yet catchy sound track).


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2008)

He's going to be HEAVILY collaborating with James Robinson when he takes over Superman next month and he's apparently going to divert the majority of his creative efforts into making big flashy arcs for AC/SM since he already has GL planned up until issue 50ish.

Also I haven't yet read Escape from Bizarro World but here's my opinion on his other 2 AC arcs.

Last Son - I liked this arc, it was quick and to the point and I enjoyed more than Batman & Son, it also reminded me a lot of the old Superman movies, also the Luthor moments were awesome.

Legion of Superheroes - One of the best self contained arcs of 2007, this was just a great great arc.  It wasn't even Superman centric it was a narutal free flowing story in which SUperman was a participant plus I just loved then ending.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2008)

I thought Ras was hevily medicated while locked up in Arkham?


----------



## xingzup19 (May 16, 2008)

^ He still has influence.


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2008)

ok Final Crisis: Revelations is going to be awesome, Renee Montoya is playing a major role in it 

oh and here's a partial list of DC's August solicits


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 17, 2008)

Renee Montoya w00t.


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2008)

speaking of which, have you read Gotham Central yet? 

oh and query, anyone else looking forward to Reign in Hell?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2008)

Ummm... I don't remember. I think I read just the first book.


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2008)

August solicitations: 

also the new creative team for Booster Gold was revealed, exact same art staff but Chuck Dixon is taking over for Johns and Katz.  While there is absolutely no way his run will be better, it might be good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2008)

What books have Chuck Dixon done?


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2008)

dude's done about everything in his lifetime.  No seriously he's written for basically every DC franchise at one point or another, though he's mainly known for working on Batman related books.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2008)

I mean, like something good. I read the article, but I didn't read the Bat Books... or really any comics during the 90's


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2008)

Main thing he did really well that comes to mind, would be his Nightwing run, quite possibly one of the best runs in a batbook.

Currently he writes for Robin (post Ra's Al Ghul) and Batman & The Outsiders, both are solid.


----------



## Taleran (May 19, 2008)

3D glasses eh


----------



## The Wanderer (May 19, 2008)

*Checkl Titans 5 cover*

Frech kiss in my comics ? . . . Nightwing is a lucky bastard 

Anyway, what will happen with Ravager ?


*Spoiler*: __ 



She's not appearing in the covers for that month : /


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2008)

ok so there are 3 legions for Legions of 3 World rite.  I know one is the one from Lightning Saga/the recent AC arc, which is the original legion but altered by CoIE and IE.  And the 2nd is the Mark Waid one from Brave and the Bold that has it's own monthly right now.

What's the 3rd?  If someone says its the WB version I will drop kick you


----------



## Taleran (May 19, 2008)

and Alan Moore slowly gets even more angry


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 19, 2008)

He's summoning dark forces as we speak ...


----------



## Graham Aker (May 20, 2008)

The Wanderer said:


> *Checkl Titans 5 cover*
> 
> Frech kiss in my comics ? . . . Nightwing is a lucky bastard


It's written by Winnick, no one is lucky.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 20, 2008)

Taleran said:


> and Alan Moore slowly gets even more angry



Yikes that is really bad. :amazed


----------



## NeoDMC (May 20, 2008)

Taleran said:


> and Alan Moore slowly gets even more angry





The failure is staggering.


----------



## qks (May 21, 2008)

wish they told us how the villians get back to earth in justice leauge 
also seems we find out how martian manhunterr dies(if its him)


----------



## Arishem (May 21, 2008)

Has the final issue of Salvation Run come out yet? I'm sure it'll be explained then. 

On another topic: has anyone else read JLA 21? We get to see the Human Flame in action. His armor spews fire at 4500 degrees C, so he's actually not that weak. Libra bails him out of a bank robbery gone bad by one-shotting Hawkgirl. We also get a teaser for Trinity.


----------



## The Wanderer (May 21, 2008)

Dude Martian Manhunter is sooooo~~ screwed. I can only wonder how they'll deal with him . . .

And did you read Robin ?

*Spoiler*: _This is kind of huge_ 








heh . . . I knew THAT would be his reaction lol.


*Spoiler*: __ 



What will Cassie Sandsmark and Zoanne do now ?


----------



## Arishem (May 21, 2008)

Tangent Superman seems to be really powerful; he restrained John with minmal effort. I wonder what the nature of his powers are.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2008)

JSA and JLA were solid reads. McDuffie was certainly in his element with JLA.

JSA makes me want more. Especially with the hints of what is to come at the end.



The Wanderer said:


> And did you read Robin ?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



If it's really her.

If it is, then I'm all for it.

Let Cassie wallow in her emotion -- lord knows the writers are milking Conner's death on her for what it's barely worth now. Maybe it'll snap her out of the pathetic character she has been for the last few months now.

God, I miss the YJ days. . .


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2008)

Ok at this point anyone who thinks J'onn will survive Final Crisis is fooling themselves.


----------



## Arishem (May 21, 2008)

Gog, the actual Third World god, has a fucking awesome character design. I wonder how powerful the real deal is.


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2008)

you either Gog or Magog, and yes I agree


----------



## Arishem (May 21, 2008)

Oops. I fixed that typo.  Hopefully, I won't be punished for my mistake.  On a serious note, a set of the 3rd worlder might be down the line after I don my set of Hush.


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2008)

Well use the Gog set now since the Gog storyarc of JSA is current, use Hush when Dini Begins his "Batman/Hush: R.I.P." arc next month


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Ok at this point anyone who thinks J'onn will survive Final Crisis is fooling themselves.



If J'onn is going to die, I'm thinking it's because DC has finally ran out of ideas of what to do with the character and make him popular enough, or at least outgrow his role with the JLA.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 21, 2008)

Eh. He'll be back.


----------



## Arishem (May 22, 2008)

*I come in peace. *


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

ok so I've been wondering something.  DC has run 4 ads so far promoting recent arcs.

Domination: Mongul Jr. with a Green, Yellow and now a Red Ring.  RingQuest/Rage of the Red Lanterns

Oppression: Brainiac with 2 bottled cities. The AC Brainiac Arc

Insurrection: I think it's Satanus or it could be Magog (can I get some clarification on that?).  If Satanus then it's Reign in Hell, if it's Magog then it's Thy Kingdom Come/Gog

Envy: Hush, he also has a robinesque costume with an H on it.  Most likely Batman/Hush: RIP in Detective.  Though I hear he plays an actual role in FC itself




Arishem said:


> Has the final issue of Salvation Run come out yet? I'm sure it'll be explained then.



It was supposed to come out last week, but it got pushed back because Sturges wrote an issue to Countdown to Mystery after Gerber died.


----------



## qks (May 22, 2008)

didnt the joker kill grodd aswell?


----------



## xingzup19 (May 22, 2008)

I thought he just threw him off a cliff.


----------



## Arishem (May 22, 2008)

It turns out that the All-American Boy is just a soldier who Amanda duped into becoming an anti-Superman weapon. Nobody has ever had any success with Doomsday's DNA, but they eventually discovered that it could be combined with normal genes by using kryptonite as a bonding agent. Josh's new form is the result of that.


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

I'm feeling more and more hopeful about Final Crisis every week.



> Final Crisis may not end up concerning the multiverse at all. It certainly won't involve anymore house cleaning. Morrison says, "It's not about servicing that aspect of the business, where we're trying to set things right and fill in continuity gaps. I don't care about that stuff. Continuity gaps are always going to happen, because these stories and characters stretch over decades. It's never going to all fit together. I think to make stories about fitting together elements of continuity isn't always the best route. It's not going to be one of those Superboy punches or some special machine that sets everything back to the beginning or deals with the devil. None of that stuff."


----------



## Chatulio (May 22, 2008)

I still have no clue about what Final Crisis is about  Except  that its the Rotj for dc's crisis trilogy and the day "evil" won.


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

I think that's really the best way to go into the series, seriously Countdown has told us NOTHING about the series and the other prelude miniseries are vaguely connected.


----------



## Chatulio (May 22, 2008)

I am still not sure countdown had a plot to begin with :S 

The only one i could identify was the challengers a ragtag group of hero are going to watch over 50 different aliens capable of killing anyone short of Darkseid. 

Bringing back brother eye and making Mary some crazy bitch. 

Hell didn't Darkseid give Mary the stone of eclipso and yet countdown to mystery has eclipso becoming something like the Specter.


----------



## Arishem (May 22, 2008)

Seven Soldiers of Victory is making my brain melt, but I like it.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (May 22, 2008)

Read Nightwing #140.  Pretty good. Might continue the series.  My only complaint is that Bruce's skull looks like it's going to rip throug his flesh at a moment's notice.


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Seven Soldiers of Victory is making my brain melt, but I like it.



What this guy said. 

Although I do like Seven Soldiers, God damn if that series isn't proof that Morrison is on every drug imaginable I don't know what is.  

I mean ghetto subway pirates? really, really, really?  Plus I didn't understand a damn thing that was said in the Klarion mini, though Frankenstein kicks **********ing ass 

Oh and anyone else agree with me that Final Crisis is going to be a Seven Soldiers prequel?


----------



## Chatulio (May 22, 2008)

I don't think it is since Sir Justin was in IC.


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2008)

All of them were inserted into more or less meaningless background cameos in IC.  Seven Soldiers began around the time IC started, it didn't end until around the time OYL began so really Johns and the gang wouldn't have known.  Plus the Mister Miracle in the FC sketchbook is Shiloh Norman and he apparently is still a major star


----------



## ghstwrld (May 23, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Seven Soldiers of Victory is making my brain melt, but I like it.



Indeed.

I'm on my third read through and I'm only just realizing Seven Soldiers # 0 is Morrison's commentary on the modern approaches to reinventing the superhero.

I feel so stupid.


----------



## Castiel (May 24, 2008)

If I read Wonder Woman #6-#12 is there any real reason for me to read the "Amazons Attack" mini, or for that matter is there any reason for it to even exist? hell the WW issues pretty much explain it all


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 24, 2008)

Nope. Amazons Attack was boring garbage that would be put to better use as toilet paper.


----------



## Castiel (May 24, 2008)

Ok I just read all of WW v3, it's not half bad.  The Heinberg arc was my favorite, the Picoult arc seemed a bit rushed and short and halfway through another guy finished up with the AA stuff.  Simone's arc was _ok_, not as good as Heinberg but better than Torres and Picoult.

I do however like how they seperate her secret identity with WW herself and make her human, and I like Nemesis he's really grown on me.  Though one question that comes to mind, when they eventually _do_ "get together" will she do it as Diana Prince or Wonder Woman? 

Also anyone know when the new arc mentioned in DCU #0 will begin?


----------



## Arishem (May 24, 2008)

Well, it looks like the new New Gods are already active on Earth going by Birds of Prey 118 and Flash 240.


----------



## Sylar (May 24, 2008)

Just out of curiousity in the Batman comics, what issue does Post-crisis continuity start?


----------



## qks (May 24, 2008)

granny loves misfit


----------



## xingzup19 (May 24, 2008)

Misfit = Win!


----------



## Arishem (May 25, 2008)

Did they ever state who was going to "kill" Batman? I was thinking that if Darkseid was the one, then he could break Bruce in a completely twisted way. He could force Wayne through the ALE to kill some parents in front of their child in the same that was done to him. Yes, I'm sick.


----------



## Castiel (May 25, 2008)

if it happens it's going to be Joker or some member of the Club of Villains.  I'd say Hush but he's only appearing in a tie-in


----------



## qks (May 25, 2008)

i dont think its joker unless one of his sidekicks bites the dust


----------



## Sylar (May 25, 2008)

Its got to be Joker that kills Batman. He's THE Batman villain. Anyone else doing it will feel hollow.


----------



## Castiel (May 25, 2008)

LOL toyman demands to be treated like a Superman villain instead of a Batman villain


*Spoiler*: _AC #865 preview_


----------



## xingzup19 (May 26, 2008)

After all, he's in AC.


----------



## Taleran (May 28, 2008)

HOO BOY FC 1 was awesome

really looking forward to this


----------



## Arishem (May 28, 2008)

I agree 100 percent. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Alpha Lanterns sanctioning Earth was such a jackass move. You can always count on the Guardians to do the right thing.


----------



## qks (May 28, 2008)

fc#1


*Spoiler*: __ 



i had my money on the human flame killin j'onn not libra im  curious to see just how powerfull his is

there so much going on i dont even know were to start


but look slike countdown will actually have something to do with it lol


----------



## Arishem (May 28, 2008)

I was surprised by that as well. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, Libra does say "I wouldn't want to take this one in a fair fight." I'm not sure if that's an admission of weakness or if he's just proclaiming his corrupt nature. On the topic of the Monitors: I'm curious to see what role Nyx will play in Final Crisis. Maybe the loss of his own universe will propell him in attempting to save New Earth. Finally, did you notice that the raiders who attacked Anthro's village were being lead by Savage? He actually lied about discovering fire.


----------



## Castiel (May 28, 2008)

Are the Jonah Hex monthly and Bat Lash mini any good?


----------



## Arishem (May 28, 2008)

Kilowog, have you read FC yet?


----------



## Castiel (May 28, 2008)

no, my local shop gets its shipment tomorrow


----------



## qks (May 28, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I was surprised by that as well.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



bout saveage lool i was thinking that aswell

also when did mas y menos become mainstream i thought they was only in the teen titans cartoon

also on libra in the final crisis sketch book its said that libra is powerfull 

anybody else disapointed in orions death i was


----------



## Arishem (May 28, 2008)

There's no cb stores anywhere near my house. My local Borders has stuff that's a few weeks old and nothing that came out within the last week.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 28, 2008)

@Kilowog
I haven't read any Bat Lash, but Jonah Hex is so-so. Some good issues, some bad ones. All are standalones.


----------



## Arishem (May 28, 2008)

*Elite FC Spoiler Discussion *


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did anyone else notice that Human Flame was recording MM's death. Who wants to bet that it ended up on Youtube (or whatever DC's version is) and everyone found out that way?


----------



## Stalin (May 28, 2008)

Issue #1 was interesting, I can't wait to see what the main plot is, and he crisis will be.


----------



## Taleran (May 29, 2008)

I like how they don't reveal it all in FC #1 and keep some of it back


----------



## mow (May 29, 2008)

they could balance a rhino on my current hard-on


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 29, 2008)

mow said:


> they could balance a rhino on my current hard-on



You weren't that hard for me last night


----------



## mow (May 29, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You weren't that hard for me last night



let's just say your "laser" didnt leave much of a desired "omg pew pew!" reaction.


----------



## qks (May 29, 2008)

Arishem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else notice that Human Flame was recording MM's death. Who wants to bet that it ended up on Youtube (or whatever DC's version is) and everyone found out that way?




*Spoiler*: __ 



isw posible  i dont think all them supervillians are gonna just dump the body someware and risk getting caught.I cant wait to see how they all amde it back to earth tho

dr light is spose to die in this crisis aswell spectre is gonna rape him lol


----------



## xingzup19 (May 29, 2008)

Just read Titans #2, and the art made me puke.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 29, 2008)

FC #1 was interesting.

Brilliant art from Jones.


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2008)

quite honestly I loved FC #1


----------



## Arishem (May 29, 2008)

It entertained me as well. A lot of people were complaining that various elements didn't make sense, but I didn't find that to be the case. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



These were some of the issues critics brought up: they didn't understand what was going on (understandable if they haven't been following DC), Orion died in Countdown (uh, it clearly showed that he wandered off to die), Darkseid shouldn't be back when he just died (he himself says that he suffered a "fall" and is clearly in pain, and Orion himself says he didn't croak), Martian Manhunter's death was terrible (we don't even know if that was the killing blow and there's a whole issue dedicated to it), and the art is "meh" (excuse me, but are these fucktards blind?). The only thing I found a bit off was their reaction to Orion's death like New Gods getting offed was something new.


----------



## Sylar (May 29, 2008)

It was weird that they just ignored the fact that everyone already knew about the New Gods dying...


----------



## Taleran (May 29, 2008)

well they didn't give a time frame between anything so who knows


----------



## Arishem (May 29, 2008)

FBB blog does extensive annotations for each page of Final Crisis #1:


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2008)

ANyone heard of the Indirect Final Crisis tie-ins called "The Dark Side Club"? It's an event that runs parallel to FC and is about Heroes trying to investigate the kidnapping of the kids.

Among Notable Kidnappees:

Kid Devil (Teen Titans tie ins)
Wally west's children (flash tieins)


----------



## icemaster143 (May 29, 2008)

THe Hood really needs to sue Libra.


----------



## Arishem (May 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I like how Darkseid is starting with New Earth's children. There's no better way to undermine civilization than corrupting the next generation.


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2008)

icemaster143 said:


> THe Hood really needs to sue Libra.



Libra has existed since when Vaughan was a child


----------



## Chatulio (May 29, 2008)

The monitor scene was rather messed up really  If anyone was to blame for allowing earth 51 i think it was to go to hell it was Solomon for letting The Monarch for getting that strong just so he could manipulate  the other Monitors.


----------



## Deviate (May 30, 2008)

Boring. I don't know about you, but SI started off a lot more interesting than FC.


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Libra has existed since when Vaughan was a child



The Libra parts are almost exactly like the Hood arc in New Avengers. Its just too similar to ignore.


----------



## Deviate (May 30, 2008)

But the Hood isn't the first magic based villain to temp other villains to team up


----------



## Castiel (May 30, 2008)

The Monitor being punished was the one that was cradling the seedling in Countdown right?


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2008)

Deviate said:


> But the Hood isn't the first magic based villain to temp other villains to team up



No but the scenes are almost exactly alike. You could sub Hood for Libra, Tigra for Martian Manhunter, and Jigsaw for that fat guy and you'd have New Avengers and not Final Crisis. Its not just similar. ITS EXACTLY THE SAME DAMN SCENE.


----------



## Arishem (May 30, 2008)

Green Lantern kicked ass as usual. Seeing Kilowog bust Jordan's chops was awesome.


----------



## Castiel (May 30, 2008)

Yes I am that awesome


----------



## NeoDMC (May 30, 2008)

Sylar said:


> No but the scenes are almost exactly alike. You could sub Hood for Libra, Tigra for Martian Manhunter, and Jigsaw for that fat guy and you'd have New Avengers and not Final Crisis. Its not just similar. ITS EXACTLY THE SAME DAMN SCENE.



Except Martian Manhunter wasn't making "ZOMG RAEP" noises.

Also the Hood storyline went nowhere fast.

Lets all face it, the Hood was a bust, this would be more appropirate to compare this to the Villian's United storylines before and during Infinite Crisis.


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Except Martian Manhunter wasn't making "ZOMG RAEP" noises.
> 
> Also the Hood storyline went nowhere fast.
> 
> Lets all face it, the Hood was a bust, this would be more appropirate to compare this to the Villian's United storylines before and during Infinite Crisis.



The Hood storyline actually played a part in the larger Marvel universe. How did it go nowhere? Oh and The Hood is a bust? The Hood is one of Marvel's best characters and he's way too underexposed.


----------



## Arishem (May 30, 2008)

I'm glad to say that this week was not devoid of ASS. In all honesty, I love the design of Solaris. He is one Superman's most bizarre and fitting villains due to his nature. It's just too bad he is not good with pets.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 30, 2008)

Sylar said:


> The Hood storyline actually played a part in the larger Marvel universe. How did it go nowhere? Oh and The Hood is a bust? The Hood is one of Marvel's best characters and he's way too underexposed.



Remember, he shot Wolvie in the balls.


----------



## Castiel (May 30, 2008)

ASS was pure awesomeness, seriously I love thisseries so much and will miss it


----------



## Stalin (May 30, 2008)

I've find this very funny

"Final Crisis is trash. What a prime example of the reasons that Marvel continuously dominates DC with their "big event" storylines. The Crisis stories are nothing but a giant multiverse clusterf*** and DC uses it as nothing but an excuse to kill off characters and bring others back from the dead. This Crisis looks like just like all the others... alot of filler, alot of nonsense, and alot of pointless death and resurrection"


----------



## qks (May 30, 2008)

Arishem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I like how Darkseid is starting with New Earth's children. There's no better way to undermine civilization than corrupting the next generation.




*Spoiler*: __ 



hes been trying to buy the teen titans 


granny goodness has turnt black :amazed


----------



## WarriorS (May 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> ANyone heard of the Indirect Final Crisis tie-ins called "The Dark Side Club"? It's an event that runs parallel to FC and is about Heroes trying to investigate the kidnapping of the kids.
> 
> Among Notable Kidnappees:
> 
> ...



Interestingly enough, one of the thugs going after Wally's kids says "--And tell him his demons gave up hunting two *FOREVER PEOPLE* with potential so mind-grabbing!!!"

And the whole Libra/Hood thing is foolish: I see how they are similar, but that storyline only came out in October, which is well after Countdown started. Libra also just outright _killed_ Martian Manhunter, which is a bit different than what the Hood did.

And I won't say that the Hood was a dead-end, but his impact on the larger Marvel Universe is limited. New Avengers and Daredevil recently, right? I mean, that's not mind-blowing.

Overall, I loved Final Crisis #1. It wasn't as action-packed as Secret Invasion #1, but I feel it has a lot more potential without the ridiculous amount of continuity that is required to _really_ understand Secret Invasion. I agree with Arishem on the stupidity of some of the reviewers, especially at the mostly high marks that both issues of Secret Invasion got (#1 was great, but #2 was very disappointing).


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2008)

> And the whole Libra/Hood thing is foolish: I see how they are similar, but that storyline only came out in October, which is well after Countdown started. Libra also just outright killed Martian Manhunter, which is a bit different than what the Hood did.
> 
> And I won't say that the Hood was a dead-end, but his impact on the larger Marvel Universe is limited. New Avengers and Daredevil recently, right? I mean, that's not mind-blowing.



Except Countdown has had NOTHING to do with FC so far so when Countdown came out is irrelevant.  Also Hood isn't meant to be some cosmic badass who takes over the universe, he just wants to be the new Kingpin of Crime so he would naturally only be in street level books. I mean really when was the last time you saw Wilson Fisk fighting Galactus?


----------



## WarriorS (May 30, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Except Countdown has had NOTHING to do with FC so far so when Countdown came out is irrelevant.



1) That's not true. The Monitor thread came out of both the Monarch's invasion and the "Great Disaster", which wrecked both of the offending Monitor's universes. Also, we have evil Mary Marvel popping up soon enough. There are certain beats from Countdown that seem to be appearing, but it was hardly "mandatory" reading.

2) What I actually meant was that Final Crisis has been, at the very least, planned out for a while. Saying that he suddenly stole the concept in mid-October is a bit of a stretch.



> Also Hood isn't meant to be some cosmic badass who takes over the universe, he just wants to be the new Kingpin of Crime so he would naturally only be in street level books. I mean really when was the last time you saw Wilson Fisk fighting Galactus?



Exactly my point. They aren't similar despite the fact that they are gathering villains together and they both made examples of heroes. Libra is in the game for a completely different reason than the Hood is in it.


----------



## Castiel (May 30, 2008)

qks said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I take it you haven't read Seven Soldiers.  At this Point Seven Soldiers: Mister Miracle is required reading for understand a lot of the Dark Side Club tie ins


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2008)

WarriorS said:


> Exactly my point. They aren't similar despite the fact that they are gathering villains together and they both made examples of heroes. Libra is in the game for a completely different reason than the Hood is in it.



I meant the Libra scene itself was literally the Hood scene with different people. The whole gathering of supervillains has been done for years by pretty much every comic under the sun.


----------



## Arishem (May 30, 2008)

The difference now is that they don't know what they're in for.  Libra doesn't give a shit about fulfilling their ambitions. FC #3 spoiler:
*Spoiler*: __ 



He's putting them into the easiest position to become Darkseid's slaves.


----------



## Castiel (May 30, 2008)

Darkseid apparently uses his newfound powers to bring about people's greatest wishes then destroying it in front of them.  He is confirmed to do this to Luthor


----------



## Arishem (May 30, 2008)

You might want to tag that for those who care about spoilers. Luckily, I'm not in that group.


----------



## The Wanderer (May 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Darkseid apparently uses his newfound powers to bring about people's greatest wishes then destroying it in front of them.  He is confirmed to do this to Luthor


You'll need links to back that up man . . .


----------



## NeoDMC (May 31, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I meant the Libra scene itself was literally the Hood scene with different people. The whole gathering of supervillains has been done for years by pretty much every comic under the sun.



Then stop trying to say it was all The Hoods idea or I'll fucking gut you like fish.

INTERNET IS SERIOUS BUISNESS!!! FUCKING CAN'T SPELL THAT TO SAVE MY LIFE!!! FUCKING DIE SYLAR!!!

...


----------



## Graham Aker (May 31, 2008)

I fucking lol'd.



> Darkseid apparently uses his newfound powers to bring about people's greatest wishes then destroying it in front of them. He is confirmed to do this to Luthor


That's very mean. I hope he does it to Dr. Light(Arthur).


----------



## Sylar (May 31, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Then stop trying to say it was all The Hoods idea or I'll fucking gut you like fish.
> 
> INTERNET IS SERIOUS BUISNESS!!! FUCKING CAN'T SPELL THAT TO SAVE MY LIFE!!! FUCKING DIE SYLAR!!!
> 
> ...



TARD!!! FANBOY!!! I KILL YOU!!!!  DEATH!!! I AM EAGLE!!!!! I FLY!!!! I CRUSH YOU!!!! FWOOSH!!!!! *CAW!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Castiel (May 31, 2008)

The Wanderer said:


> You'll need links to back that up man . . .







> "Luthor actually gets his big choice in 'Final Crisis' #3. Everybody gets a big choice in that issue. And after that, choice itself is eradicated by the Anti-Life Equation."


----------



## Castiel (May 31, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> That's very mean. I hope he does it to Dr. Light(Arthur).



nah he's gonna be too busy being killed by Spectre


----------



## NeoDMC (May 31, 2008)

So Darkseid's new ability is being the Ultimate Cock Block?

I don't know if that is a great power...or the greatest power


----------



## Taleran (May 31, 2008)

and next issue is Japan Tiem


----------



## Castiel (May 31, 2008)

ok in order to get back story on some of Darkseid's "greatest hits" I've so far read the "Great Darkness Saga" and "Cosmic Odyssey".  GDS was _ok_, took a bit long to get to the point and could have had a much better climax.

CO was pretty damn good, it was the best Starlin DC cosmic story it was like he was actually trying to make something on par with his Thanos stuff than his other stuff for DC has been.  ALso Alex's plan to have Prime move Rann and Thanagar now made sense.  Also it was interesting to see the exact circumstances of John's failure to save Xanshi

next I wanna read Rock od Ages, can someone tell me what issues it take up?


----------



## Stalin (May 31, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> ok in order to get back story on some of Darkseid's "greatest hits" I've so far read the "Great Darkness Saga" and "Cosmic Odyssey".  GDS was _ok_, took a bit long to get to the point and could have had a much better climax.
> 
> CO was pretty damn good, it was the best Starlin DC cosmic story it was like he was actually trying to make something on par with his Thanos stuff than his other stuff for DC has been.  ALso Alex's plan to have Prime move Rann and Thanagar now made sense.  Also it was interesting to see the exact circumstances of John's failure to save Xanshi
> 
> next I wanna read Rock od Ages, can someone tell me what issues it take up?



Rock of ages? Its JLA volume 2 issues #11-#15.


----------



## Arishem (May 31, 2008)

Wow, did you guys know that Morrison specifically asked that the New Gods not be used for two years? He must've been pissed when the editorial started messing around with his story in Countdown and DoTNG.

This guy has come with an interesting take on the events in FC1 in a way that doesn't contradict the events in CD and DoTNG:


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2008)

tzZAOw!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2008)

Newsarama said:
			
		

> A new Batgirl solo book was up next with Jim Calafiore stating that “Batgirl will be living in Wayne Manor, with strict rules that she is not to go out as a super hero. That will put her at odds with Batman.



As I would expected from both Bruce and Cassandra. Good.



> We will also be dealing with death in the book, specifically with her mentor Cain.



Cassandra and her take on death and murder now. . . two ways this can go.

Unless Beechen utterly fucks up. Again.



> We will also introduce another relative of Cassandra’s who has training similar to Batgirl’s”



Other than Mad Dog? One of the failed people?

If Cassandra still has that ridiculous attitude, Beechen and editorial did not learn one fucking thing from Robin OYL.


----------



## TheWon (May 31, 2008)

*WW Philly 08: DC's "Crisis Now!" Panel*
Notes and news from DC's Saturday meeting with fans.
by Dan Phillips
May 31, 2008 - Saturday afternoon at Wizard World Philadelphia, Executive Editor Dan DiDio, Ian Sattler, a team of some of the company's hottest writers and artists and an army of DC faithful gathered in the Steve Gerber room at the Philadelphia Convention Center for a panel called "Crisis Now!" For one energetic hour, DiDio pumped up already excited fans about upcoming Crisis-related projects as well as a variety of other eagerly awaited series. And of course, DC's head honcho also fielded the audience's questions about any and everything DC-related. 

To start things off, DiDio showed slides showcasing each one-shot and mini-series to sport the Final Crisis banner. First, there was Final Crisis: Rogues Revenge, which sees Geoff Johns and Scott Kolins return to Keystone City and the Scarlet Speedster's enemies to explore how the Flash's rogues react to Libra's attempt to once again unite the villains of the DCU. Second, DiDio revealed the full title for what was previously believed to be called simply Final Crisis: Requiem - - Final Crisis: Requiem for Martian Manhunter. The issue will focus on the reaction to the JLA mainstay's shocking death at the hands of Libra, and will see the creative team of Peter Tomasi and Doug Mahnke of Black Adam: The Dark Age reunite for an emotional one-shot. 

DiDio then revealed to the crowd that Final Crisis: Superman Beyond! might just be the one thing that Grant Morrison is most excited about. The series, which sees a variety of Supermen from across the Multiverse team up for an epic quest, will be presented in 3D. DiDio also revealed that Superman himself will be experiencing things in 3D along with us readers, as one of his eyes is apparently changed to red and the other blue (DiDio didn't explain further). 

After DiDio refreshed the audience on Geoff Johns and George Perez' Legion of Three Worlds miniseries, Sattler spoke more in depth about Final Crisis: Requiem. The miniseries is written by Greg Rucka and drawn by Phillip Tan, and it focuses on the Spectre's reaction to the recent Crisis. Sattler said the series deals with the idea of retribution, and happens to include a kick-ass fight between Batwoman and Killer Croc.

As for DC's other series, here's a quick summary of some of the interesting tidbits let loose by DiDio and company:

Reign in Hell – Series artist Tom Derenick explained that writer Keith Giffen has a very clear idea of how hell should look and operate in the DCU, and it's something like "H.R. Geiger on acid."

Batgirl – The upcoming miniseries from writer Adam Beechen and artist Jim Calafiore will address the drastic changes in the character seen after the One Year Later jump. It will also explore the character's tumultuous family history and introduce one of Cassandra's long lost siblings.

Jonah Hex – Writer Jimmy Palmiotti revealed that the legendary Darwyn Cooke will supply the art for July's issue, which sees Jonah Hex head to Canada to kill Mounties. Superstar artist JH Williams will follow in Cooke's footsteps shortly thereafter. 

Green Lantern – Artist Ethan Van Sciver hinted that Atrocitus is "just the tip of the iceberg" as far as links between Hal's origin and The Blackest Night are concerned. 

Action Comics – DiDio revealed that Superman will meet the real Brainiac for the first time ever, and we'll see the true nature of all the other Brainiacs he's encountered over the years.

Powergirl – Jimmy Palmiotti made a number of hilarious double entendres and dirty jokes about the series, including "everything about this book is big," and "there are two things you'll really enjoy about this book…."

Here's a recap of some interesting bits heard in the question and answer segment (some of these are old, but we all need a reminder now and then):

Do to an injury to Ian Churchill's drawing arm, Joe Benitez is the ongoing artist for Judd Winick's Titans series.

Contrary to rumors, Jim Shooter is on Legion of Superheroes for a year's worth of stories.

There's a whole lot more intrigue and depth to the Stephanie Brown/Spoiler return than we've seen so far.

Following Final Crisis, DC's heroes will react differently to evil's victory, and those reactions lead into and will be explored in James Robinson's Justice League series.

DiDio frankly admitted that in 2007, they weren't "clicking to the best of [their] abilities."

There are definitely plans for the new Dr. Fate – DiDio just thought it would be best to let the character sit for a little while following Steve Gerber's tragic passing.

Despite Ian Sattler's pleas to keep things close to the vest, DiDio slipped one fan a sly thumbs up after being asked if their were plans for the Kamandi and OMAC updates seen in Countdown.

Seven Soldiers of Victory characters in Final Crisis? Yes.

Is Martian Manhunter really dead? Yes.

Plans for more Suicide Squad? Nope.

Phantom Stranger? Yes.

How about those Suicide Squad showcase reprints? A tentative yes.

Is Barry Allen really back? Yes. (which was met with a roar of applause)

Will Barbara Gordon ever walk again? Never. (also met with applause)

Will Big Barda and Mister Miracle return in human form like the rest of the fallen New Gods? Soon.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2008)

tl;dr.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2008)

Detective Comics #826 made me laugh uncontrollably, funniest Joker story EVER.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 1, 2008)

Ahh that article cleared up a lot of things for me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Detective Comics #826 made me laugh uncontrollably, funniest Joker story EVER.


Does it have pyschotic, depressing, Morrison-esque Joker or The REAL Joker? 

**EDIT*
*It's the real Joker!!! *


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 1, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> Jonah Hex – Writer Jimmy Palmiotti revealed that the legendary Darwyn Cooke will supply the art for July's issue, which sees Jonah Hex head to Canada to kill Mounties. Superstar artist JH Williams will follow in Cooke's footsteps shortly thereafter.



HELL YES! 

Wait. Does Williams draw Flash?


Batman Confidential #17 is made of WOW!


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 1, 2008)

> Powergirl – Jimmy Palmiotti made a number of hilarious double entendres and dirty jokes about the series, including "everything about this book is big," and "there are two things you'll really enjoy about this book…."


Hah! I hope Palmiotti does good with this. And it'd be cool to see her in her JLE costume again.

And getting Adam Hughes to do the covers would be freaking sweet!



> DiDio frankly admitted that in 2007, they weren't "clicking to the best of [their] abilities."


Lawl, no need to tell us. What with Countdown and Amazon' Attack being proof it.



> Will Barbara Gordon ever walk again? Never. (also met with applause)


Thank Hera.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 1, 2008)

New to Bastard?

According to this interview, both Seven Soldiers and Death of the New Gods are going to be featured in Final Crisis. One of the later issues is going to explain exactly what happened. Hmmm. I just hope we get some more stories of Frankenstein, The Guardian, and Mister Miracle since S7oV seems to be merging into continuity.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn the early 90's must have been depressing for DC readers.  I mean damn Superman died _(Death of Superman)_, Batman got his spine snapped and then quit _(KnightSaga) _and Green Lantern went crazy and killed everybody _(Emerald Twilight)_ in the same year.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 2, 2008)

That's expected, since its not written by a bunch of Newbs.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> really does seem to cover a lot of the questions, though it doesn't address SS.


That's pure bullshit. It may be a decent job of DC apologetics, but it's at least half conjecture. The reason that people are confused by Countdown / DotNG / FC is because they don't make any goddamn sense, not because the readers have "forgotten" something. Honestly, don't try to insult my fucking intelligence with any other explanation.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 3, 2008)

The sad part is that Final Crisis is supposed to establish the direction of the DCU for years to come. That being said, it would've been nice that the series that were supposed to lead into it actually meshed with the event. It's almost like the editorial don't know how to do their jobs. Fucking up Cassandra Cain's personality in OYL, killing off Martian Manhunter, and not following Morrison's directions seems to suggest that they just don't care. Didio said that the connection between CD, DoTNG, and FC will be explained in a later issue, but I won't hold my breath. If it does though, I'm sure Morrison had to add that in later to cover their asses.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm really enjoying Robinson's run of Starman, I mean really it had one of the btter series beginnings and I really like the characters and story.

Though I will say one thingg, Jack is a moron, I eman COME ON, he prefered _The Two Jakes_ to _Chinatown_ 

no seriously it's great


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 4, 2008)

^Heheh. That's a good point.

Anybody know if that crappy new Titans series is an ongoing or a mini?


----------



## Arishem (Jun 4, 2008)

Link removed


> *You?ve done several big event books for DC. What?s the hardest part about writing them?*
> 
> Trying not to disturb continuity too much, particularly in cases where said continuity is best described as a car wreck. Back in 2006, I requested a moratorium on the New Gods so that I could build up some foreboding and create anticipation for their return in a new form ? instead, the characters were passed around like hepatitis B to practically every writer at DC to toy with as they pleased, which, to be honest, makes it very difficult for me to reintroduce them with any sense of novelty, mystery or grandeur. So in cases like this, where fellow creators have overlooked my carefully established additions to DC continuity or ignored my pleas to hold certain characters in reserve, my intention is to follow the through-line I?ve established in my own work so that there?s at least some long-term consistency.



This made me lol.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 4, 2008)

this made lol too



> *Do you have a competitive side? Is there a conscious push for Crisis to outsell Marvel’s Secret Invasion?*
> I don’t care if we outsell them, ...QUOTE]


----------



## Hellion (Jun 4, 2008)

Anyone read Kick-ass 3 .  The last few pages actually made me say WTF.  it was a good WTF but a WTF none-the-less


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 4, 2008)

^What's that doing in this thread?


----------



## Arishem (Jun 4, 2008)

Trinity's first issue was good. I'm glad that the latter half was clearly connected to the events regarding Batman, Superman, and Wonder Woman.
*Spoiler*: __ 



What really interests me is who this cosmic entity is. I wonder if he's another god from  the Third World or an even earlier cycle. The other interesting point was the villains' vision of the Trinity in more awe-inspiring form.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2008)

JSA was pretty good.

random though:

I can understand Mr. Terrific being a bit skeptical but with all the stuff that goes on and the sheer fact that he even lives in the DCU and has met people like the Spectre and such, the entire idea that he so fiercely sticks to his atheism isn't light skepticism, it;s utter stupidity.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 5, 2008)

^Yeah, Terrific gets a wee bit annoying when it comes to things like faith and God.
I think its pretty obvious now that some of the JSA newbs are going to join up with Gog. Damage probably will, after Gog just performed a quick plastic surgery on him. He does bring peace, helped a dying village and will do etc. etc. etc.
Ross page was beautiful.


Read Trinity, it was also pretty good though I would have wanted Devastation instead of Morgaine le Fay, and Enigma is just .

As for the claustrophobic Cosmic entity, some say its Krona. And he awfully looks like Krona(he has a moustache lol).

----------
From the looks of it, DC is grooming Pfeifer to be Supergirl' new writer. The latest issue, which he wrote, was excellent. Randall' art was beautiful too.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2008)

Marvel's Morgan Le Fay >>>> DC's Morgaine le Fay


----------



## Arishem (Jun 5, 2008)

I really like the direction they took with Gog (see, I can get his name right ). It's nice to see a genuinely benevolent cosmic entity for once, rather than one that's apathetic or evil. Did anyone else laugh at the second page where he erupts out of the ground and Damage just says "what the fuck?" I'm starting to wonder if the other cosmic they had at the end of trinity is another survivor from the Third World.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2008)

^^ wadda ya want a cookie? done!

Question though, the Norse and Greek and other gods belong to what god cycle?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 5, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> ^Heheh. That's a good point.
> 
> Anybody know if that crappy new Titans series is an ongoing or a mini?


I thought it was announced as a mini, but it doesn't have anything that states how many issues are left under the issue numbers like DC minis usually do.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 5, 2008)

It looks like we'll be seeing a Green Lantern movie in a couple years.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2008)

I posted that in the GL thread yesterday.

Also I must say that the basic premise for the Green *ARROW* movie sound fucking badass


----------



## qks (Jun 5, 2008)

gog was awsome i really didnt expect that in that issue

some black adam owange is ALWAYS goood aswell


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2008)

Rucka goes in depth on Revelations


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jun 6, 2008)

Supergirl #30

Really good art for a Supergirl story.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 6, 2008)

On the topic of JSA: I'm starting to think that Black Adam will have some hand in the creation of Magog. If he starts shit with Gog, then it would give the latter a real reason to create an avatar with the purpose of killing "false gods." The grinning cosmic meets the JLA next week, so I'm definitely going to pick that issue up just to see their reactions.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jun 6, 2008)

Grant Morrison...


...he does know that Japanese Super Heroes have been ungodly more successful then the American counterparts for a good while now, right? 

Little factoid for you: The Ultraman series has been going on, without a break, for LONGER then the Star Trek series, and has been better then most other live action super hero shows. And are so popular, that the new movie has already earned back its entire budget in ticket sales. 

Why is that a high note? 

The movie won't be showing up in theaters for another five or so months; it ALREADY has made back its budget in pre ticket sales. 

Which officially means that Ultraman kicks ass. 

Besides the fact that, as we saw in Ultraman Mebius and the Ultra Brothers, they GET what it means to be a hero more then almost any of the current "Darker and Edgier" American heroes. 

Then there's Ultraman the Next, which is loads of badass... 

Super Sentai, of course... 

Kamen Rider... 

Toku in general, really. 

But, yeah, the big one is Ultraman in Japan. And, hell, the original actors are all still playing the parts, so more power to 'em.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 6, 2008)

His Japanese Superheroes have silly names.


----------



## Segan (Jun 6, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> His Japanese Superheroes have silly names.


As if DC Heroes have much better names...


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 6, 2008)

I found it pretty funny how Busiek made Supes, WW, and Bats' secret room in JLA #20, pointless by having the three of them just meet at a regular snack shop, like normal people, in Trinity #1, and still discuss very important matters. 

It also makes them look less of an asshole.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 6, 2008)

I think they might end up using that in later issues. The waterfront Bruce bought in Keystone seems to serve as a meeting space for their alter egos. It was funny to see their different personalities expressed through the things they ordered from the cafe.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> ok so I've been wondering something.  DC has run 4 ads so far promoting recent arcs.
> 
> Domination: Mongul Jr. with a Green, Yellow and now a Red Ring.  RingQuest/Rage of the Red Lanterns
> 
> ...



Ok I've decided that it's Satanus since Gog looks different.

also I forgot:
Injustice: Libra

also LOL at the new one:

Unvictorious: Ambush Bug playing with a flashlight


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 6, 2008)

I didn't read it, but I'm already tired of the "Bruce, Supes and Diana get together to run things" scenario. I'd love to see a scene where those three are meeting and then it switches to another meeting between Dr. Fate, Billy Batson and the Phantom Stranger where Fate turns to the Stranger (who is scrying with his amulet) and says, "so what are they all excited about now?" The Stranger replies, "The usual. Much ado about nothing."


----------



## Castiel (Jun 7, 2008)

Trinity #1 was decent, needed moar flash though.  Anyways it was a good start, I think i'll keep with it.

@ SS: according to an interview I read (forgot where I read it), but Fabian NthatguywhocreatedDeadpoolwiththeeuropeanname is going to be doing back ups for when Busiek eventually burns out on doing a weekly which will focus on a secondary Trinity that "won;t immidiately come to mind for most people".


----------



## Arishem (Jun 7, 2008)

@Bolt Crank
Will Smith is actually a big Ultraman fan.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Trinity #1 was decent, needed moar flash though.  Anyways it was a good start, I think i'll keep with it.
> 
> @ SS: according to an interview I read (forgot where I read it), but Fabian NthatguywhocreatedDeadpoolwiththeeuropeanname is going to be doing back ups for when Busiek eventually burns out on doing a weekly which will focus on a secondary Trinity that "won;t immidiately come to mind for most people".



Secondary Trinity?

Could be good guys, could be bad?

Alan Scott, Jay Garrick and Ted Grant?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 7, 2008)

Hal, Arrow and Barry.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 7, 2008)

you know one thing I wanna know about the Japanese heroes is if they're going to be the cliched group of stereotypical retardeds we would expect based off Youtube dubs of their shows or if they're going for an actual cool team like Morrison & co. did for China in 52.

anyways *BOOSTER GOLD #10 PREVIEW*, this is the _last_ Johns/Katz issue following the series numbering (their true last issue is numbered "1,000,000")


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jun 8, 2008)

*1*


*Spoiler*: _For the final issue of the JLU and the closing chapter of the DCAU, we're going out.... on a G'nort_


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jun 8, 2008)

*2*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (Jun 8, 2008)

poozin' A

I shall miss you DCAU, since I was a little, little kid you entertained me and introduced me to comics.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2008)

poozin.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 8, 2008)

do both Flashes kids have the same powers as him or does the son have something different?

I have a bad feeling for Wally in my bones for Final Crisis, with DC and they're love for ending them with Flash deaths


----------



## Castiel (Jun 8, 2008)

Taleran said:


> do both Flashes kids have the same powers as him or does the son have something different?
> 
> I have a bad feeling for Wally in my bones for Final Crisis, with DC and they're love for ending them with Flash deaths



Neither has super speed powers.  The boy can accelerate his muscle speed to gain super strength, the girl vibrates her atoms so that she can phase.

I'm more afraid that one of the kids will die or worse, the Darkseid from Seven Soldiers has kidnapped them with the intention of brainwashing them for his army.  It's also confirmed that he's sicking BLACK RACER on Flash.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 8, 2008)

also J'onn could be a main feature now of a certain crossover later this year

Blackest Night


----------



## Castiel (Jun 9, 2008)

Never thought about that.  oh and fyi Blackest Night will be in 2009


----------



## Arishem (Jun 9, 2008)

Grant gives the low-down on Final Crisis 1. The way it's connected to Seven Soldiers is very interesting. You can also see just how badly the DC editorial dropped the ball based on the timelines he gave.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 9, 2008)

you know his reasoning for the major event of issue 1 is sound, and it seems like this and Blackest Night will be a clean slate type of deal like CoIE was


*Spoiler*: __ 



GM: Exactly. And the thing is, we wanted to open with a nasty, execution-style death of a superhero as a way of demonstrating how far behind us the Silver Age is. We’re conditioned to expect the hero to fall after a noble struggle or to give his life saving the universe but this had to be different. The scene was very much about calling time on expectations and letting our readers know up front that the rules have changed. Evil is getting away with it. Things are going to get nastier and grubbier and scarier before it’s over, just like in the real world. There’s more of that kind of thing in issue #2.


----------



## vicious1 (Jun 9, 2008)

eh, I don't really see these two events as a way to clean up continuity. I don't even think that is what morrison and johns have in mind.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 9, 2008)

well something like it



> There’s always Greed in the world. There’s always Fear. And a lot of this ties into what Geoff’s doing in Green Lantern with the idea of the emotional spectrum. We’re creating a big mythology for the DC Universe and Final Crisis is intended to be a myth for the 21st century.


----------



## vicious1 (Jun 9, 2008)

yeah i see what you're saying now. Maybe not so much as rebooting and shifting things around but building up a whole new era.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 9, 2008)

Issue 2 starts with YOUNG SUPER TEAM and BIG SCIENCE ACTION!

can't wait


----------



## Arishem (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to the whole segment with Flash and the Black Racer. There's just something awesome about the idea of the fastest man alive trying to outrace death itself. On that note, I wonder who he's trying to save?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 9, 2008)

His children?


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 9, 2008)

*Reads Flash*

Do you think the present plot will serve as an excuse to make the West twins eventually join the Teen Titans, if only for a little while ? That is, if they don't kick the bucket during FC . . .


----------



## Castiel (Jun 9, 2008)

I wanna know if they'll be a connection established between the Black Racer and Black Flash.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 9, 2008)

If that ever happens, they'd also have to be linked to Death of the Endless. And Neil wasn't happy with how they did it last time.


----------



## Fang (Jun 9, 2008)

Lucifer Morningstar is the epitome of what it means to be manipulator.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 9, 2008)

> His children?


I hope not. Let those kids die, I say.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 9, 2008)

But he _is_ trying to save them.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 9, 2008)

so Morrison confirms what we've all figured out, Countdown was pointless.



> *NRAMA:* Within a few pages of issue #1, you’ve shown us that you’re building upon the foundation that was laid by everything from *Identity Crisis *through *Countdown*. In regards to the more recent material, such as *Countdown*, did you have a hand in planning that out, did you tell editorial where you needed things to be for the start of your story, or did you modify *Final Crisis *to pick up from where things were?
> 
> *GM: *Well, the way it worked out was that I started writing *Final Crisis #1* in early 2006, around the same time as the 52 series was starting to come out, so *Final Crisis* was more a continuation of plot threads from *Seven Soldiers* and *52* than anything else. *Final Crisis* was partly-written and broken down into rough issue-by-issue plots before *Countdown* was even _conceived_, let alone written. And J.G. was already working on designs and early layouts by the time *Countdown* started. There wasn’t really much opportunity, or desire, to modify our content at that stage.
> 
> Although the* 52 *writing team was asked to contribute to *Countdown*, we were all seriously burned-out by the demands of the weekly schedule and I think we all wanted to concentrate on our own monthly titles for a while, so when*Countdown* was originally being discussed, it was just a case of me saying _‘Here’s issue 1 of *Final Crisis *and a rough breakdown of the following six issues. As long as you guys leave things off where *Final Crisis* begins, we‘ll be fine.’_ Obviously, I would have preferred it if the New Gods hadn’’t been spotlighted at all, let alone quite so intensively before I got a chance to bring them back but I don’t run DC and don’t make the decisions as to how and where the characters are deployed.



Wow Editorial really cocked this whole thing up.


so basically:

*GM's STATEMENT:* basically ignore Countdown and base all your prior knowledge off of Jim Starlin's Death of the New Gods, he's actually mentioning it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 10, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I'm really looking forward to the whole segment with Flash and the Black Racer. There's just something awesome about the idea of the fastest man alive trying to outrace death itself. On that note, I wonder who he's trying to save?


Didn't Wally outrun the Black Flash before?


----------



## vicious1 (Jun 10, 2008)

I think so, but the black flash should not be confused with the black racer.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## Arishem (Jun 11, 2008)

^Hah, that made me laugh. Both sets of heroes need to get their shit together, though.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 11, 2008)

Tim Drake. Crossdressing. 

Juggernaut


----------



## Arishem (Jun 11, 2008)

That is unexpected from the Robin with pants.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 11, 2008)

Bagley, right?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 11, 2008)

What the hell? Who's going to write Robin now?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jun 11, 2008)

A blog post about why the character of Oracle rocks da hizzy. 

Which, yes, we already knew. But its still nice to see good reviews and highlight reels.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jun 11, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> Tim Drake. Crossdressing.
> 
> Juggernaut



Damn. Alfred is the greatest butler ever.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 11, 2008)

Barbara is the hottest cripple in fiction.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT




*WHY?*


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 11, 2008)

Somehow, I can see RIP having a hand in this.
I can't see either Cass or Spoiler making out the year still alive, or well.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2008)

Is it just me, or did someone screw up editing one of the speech bubbles in Booster Gold?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2008)

What I wanna know is what will happen to the future of the Booster Gold book, Chuck Dixon was set to take over.  Also Robin is completely fucked over now, BATO might make it out of this alive


----------



## Arishem (Jun 12, 2008)

"Call me sentimental, but it's still a planet to me." Did anyone else love this line? John Stewart has my full respect for saving Pluto.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 12, 2008)

Action Comics' Brainiac arc starts, and what a start it is. Krypton Kandor Brainiac flashback, pretty funny interaction in the Planet, Superman flying to intercept that Brainiac drone, and then THE Brainiac. Creepy and surrounded by his collection of other shrunken worlds.

Johns = fucking brilliant


----------



## Arishem (Jun 12, 2008)

Johns and Morrison are the two things keeping DC afloat right now. It's just a shame that the editorial had to mess up the latter's story. They had Final Crisis' script before Countdown and DoTNG were even conceived, so you think they could keep their shit straight.


----------



## mow (Jun 12, 2008)

aye, the brainiac arc has epic in every bit of it. def going to follow this. and that's wow cause i hate supes :awe


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 12, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> Damn. Alfred is the greatest butler ever.



I can see his interview with Thomas Wayne: 

Thomas: So it says here you were in British Special Forces and are an expert at dressing up teenage men as attractive women. Wait, how the **** does this qualify you to be my butler?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 12, 2008)

When ROBIN #111 originally came around, I, like some other fans online, vented wroth about how retconning sexual abuse into Steph's backstory was cheap, trite, derivative, cliched, etc, etc, etc. 

And a 17-year-old fangirl with a Livejournal has just /logically kicked my ass/ on that point. I am helpless against her relentless onslaught of successfully grasped details and incisive reasoning.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2008)

I must say I really like the new Blue Beetle series, it started out a bit slow when it revolved mainly around the Posse and La Dama but when the Reach arrived and especially by the Endgame arc it's now one of my favorite DC titles


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 12, 2008)

TITANS #3


........


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 12, 2008)

CHUCK DIXON!! 

WHY!


----------



## Kameil (Jun 12, 2008)

Blue Beetle is great.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jun 12, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> I can see his interview with Thomas Wayne:
> 
> Thomas: So it says here you were in British Special Forces and are an expert at dressing up teenage men as attractive women. Wait, how the **** does this qualify you to be my butler?



Alfred: Well sir, if you and your wife should ever be brutally murdered by a mugger in an alley in front of your son (God forbid), thus inspiring him to become a dark costumed avenger of the night, I would be able to use my special forces skill to assist him in some small part on his never ending war on crime. And if he should eventually bring on a young apprentice, a ward if you will, to aide him in his war on crime, and if this young ward were in need of going deep undercover, I would be able to dress him up as an attractive women. 

Thomas:..... 

Alfred: Speaking theoretically of course. 

Thomas: How long did you practice that pitch? 

Alfred: About a week sir. 

Thomas: You're hired.


----------



## qks (Jun 12, 2008)

lex was awsome in salvation run


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2008)

I liked the last issue of SR, it was an ok mini overall.  This would have been much more helpful if it came out LAST MONTH, since it explains so many things that have happened (what happened to MM before JLA21, what happened to Grodd, etc.)

also would this issue be adequate proof to show that Luthor>>.Sivana?

Lol, Vandal Savage finds out that "pimpin' ain't easy" 

and the Flash Rogues are awesome, they even have team plays and attack formations.

best line of the week:



> ("I know it's going to [work].  I have an advanced degree in teleportation from mad scientist school"



and this gem:



> *Joker:* Why, Grodd, what a surprise!  And after all that work I put into writting your obituary!
> *Grodd:* YOU TRIED TO KILL GRODD!!!!
> *Joker:*  How was I to know that I could push you over a cliff by kicking you?  It didn't seem physically possible.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 13, 2008)

You got a point. SR should have been out a week before. I actually thought I missed that issue, until I found out it didn't come out then.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 13, 2008)

no it should have been out a _month_ before, just look at the DC nation at the end.

Anyways I just noticed something that's either a mistake or something that'll happen later.

At the end of Booster Gold #1 there's a preview to things that'll happen at some point to BG.

1 - Him and a bunch of Blue Beetles save Ted Kord
2 - Some time after the end of Final Crisis, Booster fights an army of worm things
3 - Brainiac 5 fights booster over the legion ring

and

4 - _In Final Crisis_, Batman leads a team of Superheroes into Battle, Booster is complaining that he can't be in the JLA (due to his need to stay an idiot in time).  Among these superheroes *is the Martian Manhunter*


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> no it should have been out a _month_ before, just look at the DC nation at the end.
> 
> Anyways I just noticed something that's either a mistake or something that'll happen later.
> 
> ...



If Grant Morrison had actually paid attention to any other comic while scripting up Final Crisis in 2006, that might have been a clue, yes.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah but Johns has been one of the few writers that Morrison actually bothered to let into the details


----------



## vicious1 (Jun 13, 2008)

It's either an art mistake or something johns put in there by mistake. I don't see it as a big deal.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jun 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> yeah but Johns has been one of the few writers that Morrison actually bothered to let into the details



Not to mention, all that is going on the assumption that J'Onn really did die in the first issue of Final Crisis. A big-name character killed in the first issue of something = big-name character returning in the final issue to kick ass in a big shock reveal. Not to mention, if you genuinely believe you can kill a skilled shape-shifter by stabbing him fatally (!), then I have a bridge to sell you.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2008)

I like the fact that Trinity isn't just focused on the big 3 but also has appearances by other major superheroes, last week it was Flash/Tornado Twins, this week is was John stewart


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2008)

Partial September Solicits list


----------



## mow (Jun 14, 2008)

> JOKER HC
> Written by Brian Azzarello
> Art by Lee Bermejo & Mick Gray
> Cover by Lee Bermejo
> ...



This can be nothing short of the ebst damn thing, ever.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2008)

cover reminds me too much of Cage MAX.

But from the solicit, does this mean that it's taking place during the "War Games" arc?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jun 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> cover reminds me too much of Cage MAX.
> 
> But from the solicit, does this mean that it's taking place during the "War Games" arc?



The cover of WHAT?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2008)

the Joker HC, what else would I be talking about?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jun 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> the Joker HC, what else would I be talking about?



You posted a link to a fucking LIST of solicits with covers!


----------



## mow (Jun 14, 2008)

but he made his post after i specifically singled that one out. Crank your bolts mate.

@ Kilowog; I actually never touched Cage MAX. Trying to find the cover but no luck. I reckon it does take place during the War Games Arc. Which is why I'm so giddy about it, that arc had such potential and treating it from a different POV will be nothing short of glorious.

Can you imagine how grand it would be if Azzarello and Bermejo to do a HC about The Red Skull?


----------



## Arishem (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't force me to come in here and defecate on someone's face.


----------



## mow (Jun 15, 2008)

Please, go right ahead. The Sentry is urning for it.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 15, 2008)

mow said:


> Please, go right ahead. *The Sentry is urning for it. *



In that case, no can do. That little fucker isn't worthy enough to even smell my shit.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2008)

cover to cage max





Bolt Crank said:


> You posted a link to a fucking LIST of solicits with covers!



only one guy posted a cover on the page


----------



## Arishem (Jun 16, 2008)

Who's your daddy?!Utterly awesome Final Crisis 4 summary:
*Spoiler*: __ 



FINAL CRISIS #4
Written by Grant Morrison
Art by J.G. Jones and Carlos Pacheco
Covers by J.G. Jones
It's one month after the Anti-Life Equation was released worldwide. Millions now toil as slaves of Darkseid, while the Justifier shock troops of Apokolips lay waste to the planet Earth and hunt down its protectors. 
The remaining free humans and superheroes are stationed around the world, besieged within the walls of ten very familiar 'Watchtowers', as they fight a desperate, losing battle against the triumphant forces of evil. 
While Green Arrow and Black Canary attempt to deliver the secret of humanity's last hope across America's blasted wastelands, the Outsiders brave the horrors of the Bludhaven bunker in search of Batman. The ultimate battle is coming…but which heroes will become villain - and vice versa? And what part do the Secret Society have to play in the dawning of this new Age of Evil? 
Darkness is falling and death rules the day. Is this truly the end of the Age of Super Heroes? Don't miss FINAL CRISIS #4: "How to Murder the Earth!"
Retailers please note: This issue will ship with two covers by J.G. Jones that will ship in approximately 50/50 ratio. Please see the Previews Order Form for more information.
On sale September 17 o 4 of 7 o 40 pg, FC, $3.99 US


----------



## Castiel (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Arishem (Jun 16, 2008)

I wonder just how badly Earth is going to get messed up after Final Crisis concludes. DC has said that it will set the tone for years to come, so I'm anticipating a lot of destruction.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 16, 2008)

Final Crisis seems to be one huge set up for Blackest Night.

Solicits for Action Comics, Superman, GLC, Green Latern and JSA are all made of win. Can't wait to read those.
Lawl @ JSA Ross cover though, too much yellow.


----------



## mow (Jun 17, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Who's your daddy?!Utterly awesome Final Crisis 4 summary:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I believe i speak for everyone when i say this:




*FAP FAP FAP*


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 17, 2008)

Ewww.. you fap over Darkseid 

I prefer hot women, but each to his own I suppose..


----------



## Arishem (Jun 17, 2008)

He didn't have a choice in the matter. Now let me whisper the anti-life equation to you.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh shi-

*FAP FAP FAP*



He loves you.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2008)

oh my god, it all makes sense now

he does truly love us all

SEIG HEIL DARKSEID o/


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone else notice that Azrael has little by little been removed from the Batman canon?  His monthly was never put into trades (same with KnightQuest), his involvement in NML, and Bruce Wayne: Murderer/Fugitive, etc. have all been cut.  Plus he was randomly killed off in his 100th issue.  If it weren't for the fact that he was vital to Knightfall I think there would be no evidence he existed.

I think DC doesn't like Quesada much (Quesada cocreated Azrael fyi)


----------



## Arishem (Jun 18, 2008)

Warren Ellis on the current state of affairs at DC:


> [BAD SIGNAL] DC
> 
> What the hell is going on at DC?
> I get on very well with Paul Levitz,
> ...


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 18, 2008)

Not all DC solicits suck monkey dong. 

Apparently, as part of his last hurrah, Dixon is going to give Booster a second shot at fixing Babs crippling. 

Plus Blue Beetle, who is always cool.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Arishem (Jun 18, 2008)

Tangent: Superman's Reign is good stuff. Every issue so far has kept me interested while advancing the storyline, and I like the way they give Tangent Earth's history in the last four pages. I wonder how TS matches up against other characters with mind based powers.

Trinity #3 was entertaining. Konvict is damn strong (using a tank as a club), and it looks like the strength of his blows even took Clark by surprise. I like the art better than some monthlies and the dialogue is good as well. However, the second story with tarot girl feels like filler.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn Supes got oneshotted...


----------



## Arishem (Jun 18, 2008)

...by a new character too


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2008)

BATO was decent, though it's really coming out to be a series made for trades.




Hwoarang said:


> Not all DC solicits suck monkey dong.



who ever iimploied that they did?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2008)

Batman in Dreamwar.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2008)

so CBG, how da ya like Dixon's use of Cass?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> so CBG, how da ya like Dixon's use of Cass?



From the way he's writing her, he seems to be. . . cautious in her characterization, at least from what I see. It can be a good thing, but I'd like to see more.

Although, two points I disagree with is the nudist angle and her recent drawing blood from that general. But it is a VAST improvement over the other writers post-OYL, Johns and Beechen (mostly the latter).

With Dixon leaving DC, the aforementioned Detective Comic detailing Bruce and Cassandra's reunion is scrapped.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2008)

in GU she was tag teaming with Huntress, they even had some strategies worked out.  I wonder now that the writer for GU is taking over BATO if he'll develop this a bit more.  Since Huntress was Batgirl immidiately before Cassandra.

also I like the way Dixon wrote Cass/Green Arrow

lawl nudist Cass, pure fan service. Dixon probably couldn;'t help himself given the fact that there are lesbians living in the same apartment  and couldn;t pass up the gag 


edit: 



> the aforementioned *Detective Comic detailing Bruce and Cassandra's reunion* is scrapped.



wait what? 0_o


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> in GU she was tag teaming with Huntress, they even had some strategies worked out.  I wonder now that the writer for GU is taking over BATO if he'll develop this a bit more.  Since Huntress was Batgirl immidiately before Cassandra.



Agreed.



> also I like the way Dixon wrote Cass/Green Arrow



Some of the more. . . rabid Cassandra Cain fans were displeased with GA able to handle Cassandra like that.

Though, to be fair, GA did improve his h2h combat skills quite a bit, although not up to Canary's level. In addition, I don't think Cassandra intended to retaliate -- instead, letting GA vent.



> lawl nudist Cass, pure fan service. Dixon probably couldn;'t help himself given the fact that there are lesbians living in the same apartment  and couldn;t pass up the gag



Indeed.




> edit:
> wait what? 0_o



About a month or more back, Dixon disclosed in an interview that he was scheduled to write a Detective Comic which details the reunion between Bruce and Cassandra. Although, I suppose that was nixed or postponed with Batman R.I.P.

If the reunion issue is still schedule without Dixon, it would best be published before R.I.P. is done.

But at this rate and editorial, I doubt we'll have such an issue save a later issue of BatO down the road. . . if the writer then remembers or cares.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 19, 2008)

so I read The Long Halloween today


what the fuck happened to Loeb?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2008)

repost 10 char limit



Kilowog said:


> I've said it once, and I'll say it again.  Here is the equation about Loeb:
> 
> Loeb + Sale + Batman = Masterpiece _[ex. Batman: Halloween epic]_
> Loeb + Sale + (*ANYTHING*) = Masterpiece (most of the time) _[ex. Marvel Spectrum, Wolverine/Gambit, Superman for all seasons]_
> ...


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 20, 2008)

So, what do you guys think about Flash 241 ?


----------



## qks (Jun 20, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Batman in Dreamwar.



this  has to be the single most confusing series ive ever read in my life i do not have a clue what is spose to be going on now batman an green arrow are dead and a few others .

also im not sure who the guy in the red mask is but did he really take down dr fate with guns? even blew a hole in the helmet! are they superguns or something  ?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2008)

Anyone else looking forward to the Joker's Assylum miniseries?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Anyone else looking forward to the Joker's Assylum miniseries?


How dare you underline the title without there being a link!


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 20, 2008)

That's why he's the best! 

Batman, I mean.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> How dare you underline the title without there being a link!



Solicits:
Joker:

Penguin:

Poison Ivy:

Scarecrow:

Two-Face:


Newsarama interviews:
Two-Face:

Poison Ivy:

Joker:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 20, 2008)

Why, thank you old chap.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2008)

LOL

As much as I like Spoiler I just find the fact that she never died to be realyl um weird especially with what happened in War Crimes with Leslie.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I've said it once, and I'll say it again. Here is the equation about Loeb:
> 
> Loeb + Sale + Batman = Masterpiece [ex. Batman: Halloween epic]
> Loeb + Sale + (ANYTHING) = Masterpiece (most of the time) [ex. Marvel Spectrum, Wolverine/Gambit, Superman for all seasons]
> ...


I fully support the "Tim Sale makes it good" theory.We all know how an artist can affect the plot and even the tone of a story. Well, on the Loeb & Sale Batman collabos, they are both credited as "storytellers' rather than as "writer" and "artist." I think it's because Sale was heavily involved in the writing as well as the art.

Anyway, I'm a fan of Tim Sale. He also did some great work with Matt Wagner on Grendel.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 21, 2008)

Out of curiousity is the Grendel series based on the Beowulf monster?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 22, 2008)

In name only. Grendel in the Grendel comics is a villain, which fits perfectly with the Beowulf story.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 22, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I fully support the "Tim Sale makes it good" theory.We all know how an artist can affect the plot and even the tone of a story. Well, on the Loeb & Sale Batman collabos, they are both credited as "storytellers' rather than as "writer" and "artist." I think it's because Sale was heavily involved in the writing as well as the art.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a fan of Tim Sale. He also did some great work with Matt Wagner on Grendel.



I'm getting my Batman stuff and Batgirl covers signed by him at the upcoming Comic Book Expo. Like all other famous artists/writer (Jim Lee, Paul Dini, Turner), I'm getting a picture of him and me taken.

On a different note. . .

Linda Danvers? This month?

I'll call you on that, DiDio.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 22, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> On a different note. . .
> 
> Linda Danvers? This month?
> 
> I'll call you on that, DiDio.



Well Johns was the primary guy who was stating that Linda was coming back + he and James Robinson are "making big changes to the superman franchise" and they apparently wanted to make Supergirl more relevant to the DCU though people always _assumed_ they meant Kara.

AC was already released this month, though Robinson is starting his Superman run this month + there's always the chance of it happening in the supergirl monthly (I don't read this so I have no idea wtf is going on in it atm) or in FC (random guess)



> A dead character will be brought back for good in an upcoming issue of "Booster Gold,"



I'd say that my prediction is Ted Kord but DC might just throw a curveball just to screw with us


----------



## vicious1 (Jun 22, 2008)

So who is still getting Final Crisis 2 this week?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 22, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Well Johns was the primary guy who was stating that Linda was coming back + he and James Robinson are "making big changes to the superman franchise" and they apparently wanted to make Supergirl more relevant to the DCU though people always _assumed_ they meant Kara.



I don't think anyone could salvage that abortion of a character that is Loeb's Supergirl.

I think they are making the right choice in this matter.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 22, 2008)

vicious1 said:


> So who is still getting Final Crisis 2 this week?



*raises hand up high


----------



## vicious1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice. I think I am definitely on until issue 3. I am excited for the tie ins that start in the skip month too.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm going to get it too. It just pisses me off that the editorial could fuck up so badly with the lead-ins.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 23, 2008)

alot of these online conspiracy theories about comic companies are bunk but I gotta say I'm leanign torwards this guy being on the right track





Batman Fan 31593 said:


> Disclaimer: *First of all, let me state up front that this post contains a theory that is completely my own and that anyone reading it should NOT take it for fact.*
> 
> Let me also state that I am a longtime reader of Batman comic books. I started reading at the age of 10 in 1992, and with the Knightfall crossover a year later I was hooked. I have been a fan of Chuck Dixon ever since. I have many fond memories of growing up in the 90s reading his comics, and my favorite book was always Robin.
> 
> ...


----------



## mow (Jun 23, 2008)

that's probabily the only consipracy theory that has ever employed the use of common sense. if that was trully the case, Jeanine is awesomeness incarnate. talk about fucking gutts. but you gotta wonder, was it really worth never working for DC ever again? becuase this sort of action is easily the thing that could end careers. While i do think that the editor should have the right to protect his/her writers book and the EiC shouldnt flex his muscles on the creative thinking of both writer/editor team, in the end of the day she does have to comply with her superiors decisions.

I wonder if Marvel is perfectly clear about what happened in this and if DC would go as far to tell them about this renegade duo.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 23, 2008)

> They even went so far as to include a character who looks just like Dan Didio in Chuck’s run on Robin. This character is introduced on the very first page of Chuck’s first issue, #170, and is then shot to death in #174.



Good fucking god.

My respect for them two has rose to god-heights.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> repost 10 char limit



I find it more when he has material to 'borrow' things from or to homage onto


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 23, 2008)

That theory can't possibly be true, can it? Dixon has recently spoken about how he doesn't need DC's paycheck, but I can't imagine an editor being able to make the same choice. Great idea though. If it were true, it would be legendary.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 23, 2008)

Taleran said:


> I find it more when he has material to 'borrow' things from or to homage onto



well he was homaging the Godfather extensively in TLH, though honestly I'd still go wit hthe Sale makes it good theory since his stuff with Sale is all consistently great but when he's alone its pure miss or hit.

now I ORDER you to go read Dark Victory and When in Rome!!!



Spy_Smasher said:


> That theory can't possibly be true, can it? Dixon has recently spoken about how he doesn't need DC's paycheck, but I can't imagine an editor being able to make the same choice. Great idea though. If it were true, it would be legendary.



Well that editor did get picked up rather quickly by Marvel too quick to have just left and signed on I figure.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone else following Green Arrow/Black Canary?

I like the dynamic of the book- the actions not too shabby, and theres quite a few cameos, but not to the point of drowning out the main characters.

The Green Arrow family is becoming one of my favorites


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 24, 2008)

^You forgot it being funny at times.

"Bollocks!"


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2008)

Judd Winick is PURE hit or miss for me.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 24, 2008)

Mostly miss.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2008)

pretty much, though I did enjoy Trials of Shazam and his Under the Hood arc, but yeah he misses a lot


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Final Crisis #2 Preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2008)

zomfg 3x post, damn 10 img limit >_>


*Spoiler*: _Superman #677 Preview_ 












Superman and Hal Jordan playing catch with Krypto in space? I love this issue already


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 24, 2008)

Why is Supes wearing a helmet? I know he can "breathe" in space. Krypto is still gay. He shoyld have faded away like Ace The Bat Hound and Streaks the Cat.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2008)

it looks like a lantern construct, probably hal being nice.

also it's not gay it's awesome they're playing catch IN SPACE

what do you have against space dogs?


----------



## Arishem (Jun 24, 2008)

I bet Libra is taking Human Flame in to talk business over the finest _ale_.


----------



## icemaster143 (Jun 24, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I bet Libra is taking Human Flame in talk business over the finest _ale_.



I see what you did there.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 24, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> it looks like a lantern construct, probably hal being nice.
> 
> *also it's not gay it's awesome they're playing catch IN SPACE*
> 
> what do you have against space dogs?


Ok, you're right. It's not gay. It's fucking lame... My bad, sometimes I confuse the two. >_>


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Damn, I feel sorry for Lana.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 24, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> pretty much, though I did enjoy Trials of Shazam and his Under the Hood arc, but yeah he misses a lot


I think I need to reread Trials in one go. It was ruined for me by art delays. 



Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Final Crisis #2 Preview_


I'm definitely still with this story but it hurts how easy J'onn went down and how anti-climactic Orion's second death was. Orion was the shit, even more than J'onn.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 24, 2008)

How many DC heroes have been taken out by headshots now? Ted Kord and Orion bring the count up to two.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Why is Supes wearing a helmet? I know he can "breathe" in space. Krypto is still gay. He shoyld have faded away like Ace The Bat Hound and Streaks the Cat.



Ace from Batman Beyond was the shit  he actually helped to take down 3 major villains just by being a vicious mofo.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

Ok, lets think of how stupid that sounds... Ace The fucking Bat Hound. Times like this facepalm isn't enough. 

Man, I hated all of those crime fighting family characters and their super pets (exception: the Black Marvel family and Sobek).


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 25, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> zomfg 3x post, damn 10 img limit >_>
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Superman #677 Preview_
> ...


Huh? Why the fuck is Kal wearing a stupid gay helmet?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2008)

he didn't wear his mask in Batman Beyond he just stood next to Old Man Wayne and then bit stuff when someone got close.

though yeah the whole superpet thing does suck, only real purpose would be in kid shows like Krypto (which sadly I had to watch most of the episodes of since I have an autistic brother, no realyl I do, and he gets priority when it comes to TV watching which is why I'm online a lot.)

Though I don't hate Krypto since he does have his moments of usefullness (ie. bitting prime, etc.) though he really hasn't had much of a purpose since COnnor died


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Huh? Why the fuck is Kal wearing a stupid gay helmet?


Cause he's a douche... but after second glance; it's probably used to speak to GL in space. It still doesn't negate the fact that he's a douche bag.


Kilowog said:


> he didn't wear his mask in Batman Beyond he just stood next to Old Man Wayne and then bit stuff when someone got close.
> 
> though yeah the whole superpet thing does suck, only real purpose would be in kid shows like Krypto (which sadly I had to watch most of the episodes of since I have an autistic brother, no realyl I do, and he gets priority when it comes to TV watching which is why I'm online a lot.)
> 
> Though I don't hate Krypto since he does have his moments of usefullness (ie. bitting prime, etc.) though he really hasn't had much of a purpose since COnnor died


Krypto never had a purpose other than riding the wave... all the way the the bank.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2008)

no he's lame, don;'t you listen to your self, also don't act like an OLPP its beneath you



Graham Acre said:


> Huh? Why the fuck is Kal wearing a stupid gay helmet?



ok after giving it a second thought, here's my theory:

in space no one can hear you speak, thus Hal gave him the helmet so that they can speak, I know people tend to forget that but I guess Robinson wanted to stick to it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> LIL_M0 said:
> 
> 
> > Cause he's gay... but after second glance;* it's probably used to speak to GL in space.* It still doesn't negate the fact that he's gay.
> ...


Lil' Mo agrees.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Solicits:
> Joker:
> 
> Penguin:
> ...



CBR Interviews:

Joker:

Penguin:



also m0: this should please you:



> Since they're going for a more "realistic" Joker in "The Dark Night," I wanted to make him light and funny. It's just my contrarian nature.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

YES!!!


----------



## Glued (Jun 25, 2008)

I am feeling depressed because Martian Manhunter got killed, why DC, WHY???


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 25, 2008)

To appease the countless millions of readers who're calling for Didio to continue the bloodbath at DC.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 25, 2008)

Would somebody please give me the low-down on what happens in FC2?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

John Stewart got hurt by a (who I'm assuming was a) New God.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 25, 2008)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

that issue was (pardon my old lingo) OFF THE HOOK!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

Off the heezy fo sheezy?


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jun 25, 2008)

FC#2 was interesting. A lot more enjoyable then Trinity #4 anyway, which was a little bland this week.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 25, 2008)

You gotta be fucking kidding me 


*Spoiler*: _Final Crisis 2 Spoilers. You've been warned_ 



LOIS, NO !!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

That was my favorite part. Superman's pain brings me so much joy. I wish they could have drawn Cartman licking the tears from his face just like Scott Tenerman. Oh, the tears of unfathomable sadness! Nom nom nom...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2008)

FC was interesting. 2nd issue really picked up from the 1st.

Looking forward to 3.

And "Super Sumo". Great name.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 25, 2008)

. . .


*Spoiler*: _FC Spoilers_ 



You think that'll leave him vulnerable to Anti-Life ?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

What doe the anti-life do anyways? The onlytime I've seen it was during cosmic oddesey and I heard that they don't use that version anymore.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, they say that Anti-Life is going to play a huge part in the "new age of evil". Just read the solicits for FC 4, it'll help you out : P


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2008)

Anti-Life Equation basically nullifies free-will.

And props to Libra for what he did to Superman.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 25, 2008)

That bald dude better jump on the Libra wagon after this.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

You know he's going to.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 25, 2008)

Now, why would Kara be on next issue's cover ?

Does anyone know if the "Supergirl vs Mary Marvel" rumor has gained more strength during the last months ?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

I wonder is Mary is still "evil"?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 25, 2008)

wasn't she still evil at Countdowns end?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't know. She yelled at Black Adam and that was pretty much the end of her story. She could've been just mad, but not evil.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 25, 2008)

She tried to join the Black Marvel family, so it'd seem that way.

Whatever happens, at least we know that Batman will be one of Darkseid's minions during this event.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 25, 2008)

But the Black Marvel Family was never really evil, niether was Black Adam. He was just angry. 

Batman got jacked into the Matrix.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 25, 2008)

FC2 kicked ass. I found Japan's young heroes surprisingly likeable as well. After looking at a couple forums, it seems I'm not the only one either; I hope DC can take a hint. The pace really picked up this issue and the summaries for 3 and 4 suggest that it only increases. This is shaping up to be a truly epic event. 

Highlights:
*Spoiler*: __ 



-Japanese super heroes 
-Madhatter getting a mad beating
-Batman getting jacked in
-Stewart getting crucified
-Daily Planet goes boom with everyone in it
-Turpinseid
-Barry running for his life and Orion's


----------



## Taleran (Jun 25, 2008)

I didn't notice a couple of those things


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2008)

HELL YES SUNNY SUMO IS BACK


----------



## Taleran (Jun 25, 2008)

HEART PUNCH!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope we see Sonny kick some ass, he was one of my favorite characters that appeared in the original jack Kirby Fourth World serieses (specifically Forever People).

Also I love how big of assholes the JPN "heroes" were

actual JPN hero: young heroes today are all posuers
Jpn hero poser bitch: says you I saved a porpoise!!!!!!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope to see more of Big Science Action over the Young Super Team, only because I liked they're designs alot more


and I liked the Princess Leia cameo in the bar


----------



## mow (Jun 25, 2008)

FC was monsterous. My god, Grant you ballsy bastard! Im already annoyed no time machine is built for me to go to next months release.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2008)

NO POWER IS BETTER THAN BEING EXCELLENT SO SAYS MOST EXCELLENT SUPER BAT 



mow said:


> FC was monsterous. My god, Grant you ballsy bastard! Im already annoyed no time machine is built for me to go to next months release.



have you tried shooting yourself FORWARDS through time?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 25, 2008)

BOOM TUBE ENGAGE


neway

I'm predicting

*Spoiler*: __ 



Most Excellent Superbat is going to be the one to save Batman


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2008)

did any of you notice that apparently Flash read THE ENTIRE INTERNET?


----------



## mow (Jun 26, 2008)

I feel really bad for him. imagining having to go through all of 4chan. the horror. D=



Kilowog said:


> have you tried shooting yourself FORWARDS through time?



...i have a cunning plan[/baldrick]


----------



## Arishem (Jun 26, 2008)

I think that the New Gods of Apokolips establish links with potential host bodies through physical contact. "Dark Side" touched Turpin when he nearly broke his wrist in the first issue, and Wonder Woman touched the Granny possessed Kraken in this issue. Maybe the whole dog face is a result of Diana being controlled by the hag? The wait for 3 is going to be unbearable. DARKSEID IS GOING TO CRUSH YOUR DREAMS!!! 

On that note, somebody should take that Obama/Hillary internet meme and put DS in it.


----------



## The Rook (Jun 26, 2008)

Yea, and I realized you really have to be afraid of someone who has the constitution to wade through the full depravity of the internet.


----------



## Apollo (Jun 26, 2008)

I guess I'm in the minority, because I didn't like FC at all.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 26, 2008)

The Rook said:


> Yea, and I realized you really have to be afraid of someone who has the constitution to wade through the full depravity of the internet.



I would imagine that it would be an immensely confusing and distressing experience. With his kind of speed, in just a picosecond, Wally would see something that gives him a hard on and then something that makes him want to vomit afterwards.


----------



## Apollo (Jun 26, 2008)

How did he even remember everything he saw?


----------



## Arishem (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm not sure about that one. Extremely fast information processing is part of his power set, though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Geez, Ravager can't get a break.


----------



## qks (Jun 26, 2008)

i read that aswell can somebody PLEASE kill wonder girl on pannel SLOWLY 

she was bad enough ever since conner died but now its just ridiculous

ravagers samuari shiv was awesome while it lasted aswell


----------



## Arishem (Jun 26, 2008)

I hope that the reborn Darkseid has some epic quotes. Morrison is a big fan of the character, so I'm sure he'll recognize the Great One's love for language. Hopefully, Darkseid will appear in all his glory in issue 3, but that might not be the case since he's featured so prominently on 4's cover.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jun 26, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Geez, Ravager can't get a break.




*Spoiler*: __ 



So we don't get to see her until October in Terror Titans #1. Laaaaaaaame. I think I might be dropping TT soon. 

I dislike Wonder Girl a great deal.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2008)

Why dosen't joker have a sinestro corps ring?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2008)

he's not that much of a fear user methinks, also it goes to the closest person, first bruce then amon then scarecrow I think he'd be like 5th down the line.

honestly though he's an enigma, one could argue that he's capable of red, ornage yellow orr even green


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2008)

He totally needs a ring next crossover though


----------



## Arishem (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## mow (Jun 27, 2008)

FUCKING. AWESOME. XD


----------



## Taleran (Jun 27, 2008)

theres a DVD rip out of Batman: Gotham Knights if anyone wants linkage just send a PM


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 27, 2008)

*Reads Teen Titans*
It's a matter of time before we see the Titans of Tomorrow again. 

The 3 who would grow to oppose them are being alienated from the team, one at a time.

Supergirl: Left the team because of Wonder Girl's idiotic remark.

Ravager: Left the team because of Wonder Girl's whining.

Anyone see a pattern here ? Now it'd be a mattern of time before Wonder Girl plays her role on Jaime's downfall. 

Damn you Sandsmark !!  

It's a pity things are going down these way since I like those 3 characters. At least I hope the McKeever plays on this little tidbit.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2008)

aside from me and Spy_Smasher, has anyone else bothered to read the original Jack Kirby Fourth World stories?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Linda Danvers? This month?
> 
> I'll call you on that, DiDio.







> - Linda Danvers coming back? DiDio: Reign in Hell #1.







> On Sale July 30, 2008



CBG wins


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 27, 2008)

_"- Will there be ramifications with Mary back in her black costume and Billy? DiDio: "I think we have to get past *Mary vs. Supergirl in* *Final Crisis*.""

_Yes, I expected as much_. _Do you think that the fact that Kara appears in the Heroic Variant, unlike Diana, who's in the wtfpwned cover, means she'll remain sane (and as one of the few remaining heroes) even after


*Spoiler*: _ FC 3-4 spoilers_ 



Anti-Life is released worldwide, building the setup for her fight against Black Mary ?



Thus, playing a decent role this time ?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 28, 2008)

> *Batgirl/Cassandra Cain*: Jim Califiore said, “I really like her look”, indicating the stitches across the mask. Adam Beechen will be writing this new mini, with Califiore on art. The artist continued, “We’re starting off with her living in the mansion, trying to explain actions she had taken before.” He goes on to explain that she’s got a little bit of an agenda. That will have her running up against Batman’s no killing rule; she wants final revenge on Cain and Slade.



Final revenge still?

Well. . . that can be somewhat kept to her characterization, if written properly. . .

But it's Beechen.

So, expect the fucking worst.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 28, 2008)

They are having a Justice League marathon on Boomerang


----------



## Hellion (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah I have been watching it.  And I have to admit, Justice League was one of, if not the best, comic to cartoon adaptation.  It is a toss up between JL/U, and BTAS


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2008)

DC owned the small screen the same way Marvel owns the big screen


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks to Timm and Dini.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah all dc series without those two (minus TT) really are subpar


----------



## qks (Jun 29, 2008)

The Wanderer said:


> *Reads Teen Titans*
> It's a matter of time before we see the Titans of Tomorrow again.
> 
> The 3 who would grow to oppose them are being alienated from the team, one at a time.
> ...



im really really really hoping some unknown fodder kills her soon


----------



## Arishem (Jun 30, 2008)

> With Grant Morrison in the midst of redefining the DC Universe and Batman, one attendee asked Ellis if he'd ever co-write with the acclaimed creator.
> 
> "God no!" said Ellis. "That man is on drugs!" Ellis gave an example of one time he was staying in the same hotel as Morrison on some sort of publicity tour. He went to Morrison's room one night, and knocked on the door. According to Ellis, Morrison opens the door and a "dope and smoke fog" lept forth from the entryway. There stood Morrison, with a towel draped over his head. Ellis asked Morrison if he was writing. The creator replied, "Yeaaaa!" and then, according to Ellis, floated back into his room, and the smoke followed him back in effortlessly. The door then apparently closed by its own will.



good stuff


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2008)

updated info on the superboy lawsuit


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 30, 2008)

I've been waiting for news like this. When nobody made an immediate announcement about a settlement, I began to suspect that DC was playing games (I don't mean this in a derrogatory way) with the name and trying to send a message to the other side -- "we think we're going to win and we're going to behave that way." The other possibilities mentioned in the blog are equally intruiging.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2008)

*Top 5 Bat villain*

what are your top 5 favorite Bat villains for me I stand by this list:

1 - Joker

Cliche I know but this truly is THE Batman villain for the ages.

2 - Bane

The Man who Broke the Bat.  Ruthlessly powerful, intelligent and merciless.  Was able to deduct that Bruce Wayne, Batman and Matches Malone were the same person and engineered Operation: Knightfall.  Shame his cartoon and movie versions sucked ass.

3 - Two-Face

I always just loved the premise that one of his big allies in the quest for justice fell from the path.  ALso in the hands of writers like Rucka or Dixon he truly shines.

4 - Ra's Al Ghul

Wasn't too into him at first but really a menacing foe for bats and I like the dynamic they have.

5 - Black Mask/Scarecrow

I wasn;t a fan of Black Mask until a bit before his detah, but I liked how he went from just a random nut he put down from time to time to this dangerous mastermind.

I add in Scarecrow since he has the seniority and when used right he's a good villain.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 1, 2008)

1. Joker
2. Two-Face
3. Mr. Zsasz
4. Ra's Al Ghul
5. Mr. Freeze


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 1, 2008)

1. Joker
2. R'as
3. Catwoman 
4. Two-Face
5. Tie: Clayface, Riddler


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2008)

Joker's Asylum was pure win, I just love how Joker punked the studio execs.


Also the end of Tomasi's arc of Nightwing was near perfect, it summed everything in the arc and ended on an interesting note with Dick havign a one-on-one conversation with Supes.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 3, 2008)

My head exploded after reading the end of Batman R.I.P. part 3.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 3, 2008)

some stuff for people who are utterly confused by the zur-en-ah crap




			
				some guy from CBR said:
			
		

> Batman #113
> The Batman of the planet, Zur En Arrh, teleports the real Batman to his homeworld. On Zur-En-Arrh, Bruce Wayne has powers equitible to that of Superman. He assists the alien Batman in fighting off a horde of robot invaders. After the robots are destroyed, the alien Batman sends Bruce Wayne back home. He gives him his Bat-Radia device as a keepsake.
> 
> So at this point, is Bruce trippin' balls, or was Zur-En-Arrh real after all, or is it a strange combination of the two?





Morrison seems to have a vendetta against people who don't do their research, Final Crisis is a big middle finger to people who don't know anything about the 4th World


----------



## Arishem (Jul 3, 2008)

Trinity #5 was interesting. Konvikt is a stupidly powerful alien, but I wonder how he'd hold up against a blood lusted Superman.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 3, 2008)

This song

complete explantion for people still confused by ZUR EN ARHH


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## mow (Jul 7, 2008)

world's finest indeed 



Kilowog said:


> Part 3
> 
> complete explantion for people still confused by ZUR EN ARHH



mind posting that here? LJ is blocked in the uae =/


----------



## Taleran (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd have to go with

Joker
Two Face
Ra
Riddler
Scarecrow / Freeze


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2008)

10 char limit



> Batman 113: Zur! En! Arrh!
> Hey, I've been lurking around here forever, but this is my first time posting. After reading the latest Batman RIP issue, I thought I'd add a little context to what's going on. I haven't seen this posted anytime recently, so here goes.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taxman (Jul 7, 2008)

superman and batman are dicks


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2008)

I actually found that on a site dedicated to calling Superman a dick


----------



## Taleran (Jul 7, 2008)

yeah superdickery is quite old


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2008)

anyone else think that with all the research morrison has done for RIP, he's bringing up stuff like zur-en-arr, and the club of heroes, and son of the demon, etc. in an effort to compact batman's 70+ years of stuff (well the stuff that hasn't been directly retconned) into a reasonable time frame?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 7, 2008)

He doesn't seem like the type to care about doing that. Timeframes and such.


----------



## Taxman (Jul 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I actually found that on a site dedicated to calling Superman a dick



I know...thus the reference 

Timeframes have always been wonky...I think they've said that it's only been a year and a half since barbara got shot by the joker.

I also don't think Morrison is trying to do that...


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2008)

Cool, Azzarello/Risso's run of Batman had a brief appearance by Agent Graves. >_>


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 8, 2008)

Does someone know where i can read Wonder Woman comics(volume 3)?

(wants to read since may 2008)


----------



## Taxman (Jul 8, 2008)

your local comic book store


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 8, 2008)

They don't have issue 1 to 3


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2008)

the trade "WHO is Wonder Woman?" includes #1-#5 plus annual #1


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 8, 2008)

where?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2008)

should be at any comic shop/bookstore.

here's the amazon page -


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 8, 2008)

I don' like amazon


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2008)

One thing I really wanna know is if Scarecrow still has his Hulk powers.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 9, 2008)

Scarecrow is shit


----------



## Castiel (Jul 9, 2008)

SCARECROW SMASH


----------



## Arishem (Jul 9, 2008)

I've just started reading Kirby's Fourth World stories starting with the Jimmy Olsen stuff. Hopefully, it will live up to the massive hype.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 9, 2008)

it does, I'm about 70% of the way done with it, Jimmy Olsen is a funny read but not the best.  Forever People is ok, the big fun I had came out of New Gods and Mr. Miracle.  But despite the fact that it starts out so different it is all truly part of one big epic story but it doesn't become really apparently until 30% of the way.

Also really I gotta say the original omnibusses are _required_ reading for anyone who reads FinalCrisis, it really filled in SO many blanks for me.


----------



## vicious1 (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't think they are essential at all for FC (though i don't FC confusing at all and that's a whole other discussion). I do think that everyone should read them if they have the opportunity for they are the only time I think the characters are represented the way they were meant to be.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2008)

just finished 100 Bullets: Batman Edition aka Batman: Broken City.  great story, really if it weren't for the obvious PG-13 rating this would almost seemlessly fit into the 100 Bullets world (Agent Graves even made a nice cameo).  The tone and way the story is told were really good.  also funny how Croc was a crazy hulkish monster 5 issues ago and is now a Lonoripoff.  Also I like how Azzarello's Batman is similar to Miller's Batman except he is NOT a psychopath but more of very determined figure.

Also I found one small retcon Azzarello made to be a VERY interesting addition to the Batman mythos and really explains why Batman is so determined in his crusade and why his parents death affected him SO much:


Bruce's last words to his parents were *"I HATE YOU"*, he was pissed that his dad had to work and blew off their trip to the theater and gave them the silent treatment until his dad decided to surprise him the next night with a trip to the movies which shamed Bruce into not speaking to his parents leaving those 3 words to be the last thing he ever told them.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 10, 2008)

Berk said:
			
		

> As so often, Kirby couldn't have made it much clearer that this isn't just some Thanos-style alien conqueror. Darkseid's presented here as the personification of some integral aspect of the human psyche, one we usually try to repress ("shun"), but which can never be destroyed without destroying that psyche itself. Think of it as the Id, the Shadow, the Will to Power or whatever you like; and at the same time that part of ourselves we don't want to face, the part that's capable of the kind of acts and thoughts that would horrify our everyday consciousness . Whatever it is, Darkseid, of course, sees it as the core, the essential drive that makes every living thing a viable entity. Naturally he would, being Darkseid; but we're left with the uneasy feeling that even if he's overstating the point he might not be totally wrong.



I think this sums up what Kirby intended for Darkseid.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 10, 2008)

I think that's very good, but it begs the question: what is the dark side like? Obviously it's many things but I think for Kirby it had some overriding aspects. Darkseid is primarily controlling, selfish, arrogant and amoral. It's no surprise that Darkseid's enemies were accepting of differences (of Orion in particular), freedom-loving and egalitarian. Out of this dark side came violence, opression and fear but these were not, imho, the primary values.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 10, 2008)

Making those aspects (corruption, oppression, control, and fear among others) the core of the character and using him like a generic alien conqueror are where the writers after Kirby got it wrong. Well, not allowing him to finish his story was probably the starting point for the misuse of the New Gods, but that's besides the point now. I guess Morrison is using Final Crisis to bring the characters back to their *original vision* in *updated forms*. 

On a related topic, the Miss Marvel vs Supergirl fight probably represents the dark side versus the good in people. I don't know who will prevail given the tone in the series. It wouldn't surprise me if the fight ended in a draw, representing the fact existence is anyone's game now, not just the heroes. I just hope that Final Crisis leaves lasting ramifications that play out for years within the DCU. It could be a great boon for the company.


----------



## vicious1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Who got Final Crisis: Requiem? I thought it was very well done and am glad I got it.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 10, 2008)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 10, 2008)

why didn't they kill Bart Allen?


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 10, 2008)

Requiem was fucking beautiful. Period.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But why did J'onn's did what he did to Talia ? Perhaps it shows that she's not evil like the rest ? Any thoughts ?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 10, 2008)

I have to read the 3rd Crisis


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 10, 2008)

This months Booster Gold was touching


----------



## Arishem (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow...Final Crisis Requiem was very touching. I've never read any of MM's previous stories, but the last couple of pages still made make choke up. He will be the character I read up on after I'm done with the New Gods.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2008)

Emotional week for DC


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 10, 2008)

Booster Gold is full of ****ing win.

It's especially rewarding if you're steeped in DC continuity.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2008)

ok so the checklist for Booster Gold:

Booster vs Mister Mind worms - check BG 10
Booster Gold vs Brainiac 5 - pushed back
Batman leading the JLI to battle in Final Crisis - probably dropped
Blue Beetles and BG saving Ted Kord - done in BG5

new checklist
Booster Gold vs Brainiac 5 and a T-Rex
Robin yelling at Batgirl "hey you aren't batgirl" - likely part of the Dixon arc
Metallo: "I'm gonna kill your ass Booster" (paraphrased)
Booster and a Ralph Dibny investigating stuff


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 10, 2008)

JSA #17.

Cyclone and Damage? Seems everyone is pairing up.

But good issue.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 10, 2008)

^I can already see Gog creating Magog to put an end to war on New Earth. Did anyone else facepalm at everyone's apparent confusion about him saying "I sent her (Powergirl) home"? 

On another subject, Action Comics #867 continues to be great. The art in the issue is really good and Brainiac's ship is awesome. Superman also gained another great durability feat.


----------



## Taxman (Jul 10, 2008)

vicious1 said:


> Who got Final Crisis: Requiem? I thought it was very well done and am glad I got it.


agreed


Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> why didn't they kill Bart Allen?


they did 

read "Flash: The Fastest Man Alive"



Kilowog said:


> Metallo: "I'm gonna kill your ass Booster" (paraphrased)



I thought that was cyborg superman <__<


----------



## vicious1 (Jul 10, 2008)

I thought it was cyborg superman too but now im not so sure...


----------



## Arishem (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm sure it's Cyborg Superman. Metallo's face doesn't have all those grooves above his eyes.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2008)

Gary Frank's women bother me.


----------



## vicious1 (Jul 11, 2008)

Eh, it's just the faces that look strange sometimes. I thought he drew a good supergirl.


----------



## Apollo (Jul 11, 2008)

I just want them to bring Bart back as a Black Lantern.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 11, 2008)

Good news for DC movies?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 11, 2008)

bout time they got they're head in the game


oh and


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 11, 2008)

I've just finished reading the Hush arc, and I don't even know what to say.

Edit:
Ok, got it. Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 11, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I think this sums up what Kirby intended for Darkseid.



yeah Darkseid is definitely in my eyes a dark figure of Order.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 12, 2008)

Apollo said:


> I just want them to bring Bart back as a Black Lantern.



Maybe as Impulse again


----------



## Ronin (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm new to the DC scene and wanted to know about the three crisis' I've heard about. Infinite,Identity and Final Crisis. Can anyone let me know about these and perhaps which order I should read them in.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 12, 2008)

It starts with Crisis on Infinite Earth, then Infinite Crisis, then Final Crisis.

Zero Hour: Crisis in Time is a semi deal not related to the major 3, and involves time travel obviously (it was mostly made invalid by Infinite Crisis).

Identity Crisis...is about rape, and how it affects the DC Universe.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 12, 2008)

it also had a very nice scene were Deathstroke beats the shit out of the JLA


----------



## Arishem (Jul 12, 2008)

^One of the greatest examples of jobbing the comic's world has ever scene.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 12, 2008)

doesn't make it less badass

also finally finished all my comics I picked up this week

Action Comics is far and away my favorite this week.  Really I think Johns' Action is almost as good as Green lantern.  I never thought I would ever become a Superman fan, but at this rate I'll reach fanboy level before the year is out


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2008)

hey you guys I got a Batman trivia question that maybe you guys can answer (I can win a 25$ AMC gift card..so please help )

What un-credited graphic novel inspired the scene in which Batman escapes from Arkham Asylam in the film Batman Begins?

the novel is by Frank Miller

ill rep the person who helps me out


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 13, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> It starts with Crisis on Infinite Earth, then Infinite Crisis, then Final Crisis.
> 
> Zero Hour: Crisis in Time is a semi deal not related to the major 3, and involves time travel obviously (it was mostly made invalid by Infinite Crisis).
> 
> Identity Crisis...is about rape, and how it affects the DC Universe.



ahaha oke


----------



## TheWon (Jul 13, 2008)

Batman: The Dark Knight Returns or Year One?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 13, 2008)

Since there is no individual FC (which is a mistake IMHO since this thread keeps getting diluded with FC talk and DC talk, plus much, much smaller series have their own threads here) I'm posting this here.


*Spoiler*: _Final Crisis: Rogues' Revenge #1 preview_


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 13, 2008)

Any one read Requim yet? 

It was so touching


----------



## Taxman (Jul 14, 2008)

@kilowog:  I have high expectations for Rogue's Revenge and that preview did look interesting.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Since there is no individual FC (which is a mistake IMHO since this thread keeps getting diluded with FC talk and DC talk, plus much, much smaller series have their own threads here) I'm posting this here.



Captain Cold called Doctor Light trash. I couldn't agree more.  The Spectre better show him a fucking good time.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Since there is no individual FC (which is a mistake IMHO since this thread keeps getting diluded with FC talk and DC talk, plus much, much smaller series have their own threads here) I'm posting this here.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Final Crisis: Rogues' Revenge #1 preview_



whoa,looks like BARRY ALLEN(the supreme Flash)


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2008)

DO NOT CLICK THIS CBG


*Spoiler*: _Batgirl #1 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Joker's Asylum: Poison Ivy_


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Two-Face: Year One #1 preview_ 















ok see ya all next week


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 15, 2008)

Damn. Only two of the three featured "threatened eye puncture." There goes my month.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, I'd rather play DCU vs. Mortal Kombat than read Beechen' Batgirl..


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 16, 2008)

nice post Kilowog,can wait for Mortal Kombat vs DC


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2008)

Batman Dark Knight cames out tonight in autralia, wich really pisses me off


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 16, 2008)

Seriously  An American comic book movie premiering outside of America


----------



## Sylar (Jul 16, 2008)

So I finally read Watchmen. Then I read it again. Then I went ahead and read a third time. Awesome series that would've been one of my favorites of all time except for the fact that the ending is utter crap (No I don't care how deep or meaningful you thought it was, it was bad, pure and simple) only made better by the last page or so that managed to redeem it somewhat, and the fact that the best character gets the shaft in a horribly pathetic way.

Good series, but its not the descended-from-Heaven-on-an-ivory-cloud masterpiece everyone claimed.

*Awaits mass negs and flames*


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 16, 2008)

Is someone posting? I can't see it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 16, 2008)

Sylar said:


> So I finally read Watchmen. Then I read it again. Then I went ahead and read a third time. Awesome series that would've been one of my favorites of all time except for the fact that the ending is utter crap (No I don't care how deep or meaningful you thought it was, it was bad, pure and simple) only made better by the last page or so that managed to redeem it somewhat, and the fact that the best character gets the shaft in a horribly pathetic way.
> 
> Good series, but its not the descended-from-Heaven-on-an-ivory-cloud masterpiece everyone claimed.
> 
> *Awaits mass negs and flames*



What was so bad about the ending? It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 16, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> What was so bad about the ending? It's one of my favorites.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Everyone agreeing to keep silent about Adrian murdering 3 million people and then Manhatten murdering Rorshache. Means to an end I know but to me, personally, it seemed retarded.






> Is someone posting? I can't see it.



*reports for trolling*


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2008)

People are starting to say it was Heath Ledger's best performance ever, wich makes me wanna choke an Olsen twin out of anger.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 16, 2008)

Forced sentimentality FTL!!!

I wouldn't be too surprised if he wins an Oscar.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 16, 2008)

From the clips and stuff I've seen, it might not just be forced sentimentality, he might actually deserve it.  It would be a shame if he really does and people write off all the praise as an effect of his death.  It would also be a shame if it really is.

Reading Transmetropolitan and seeing Spider Jerusalem, then thinking about the state of American journalism makes me sad to my core.  Then I think of Jon Stewart and perk up a little, but only a little because he doesn't have a gun with a "Rectal Volcano" setting.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2008)

And I for once wish Fox news didn't get their news from the same place they get their series 

Though Jon Stewart is awesome. Specially when he's invited to other shows and the hosts are all "" because he's political instead of funny.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 16, 2008)

I like to imagine he would have shot Tucker Carlson with the "Rectal Prolapse" setting if he had it with him during the infamous Crossfire interview.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 16, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone agreeing to keep silent about Adrian murdering 3 million people and then Manhatten murdering Rorshache. Means to an end I know but to me, personally, it seemed retarded.




how would you have changed it though?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2008)

indeed, any other ending would have just seemed a bit forced imho


----------



## Sylar (Jul 16, 2008)

Taleran said:


> how would you have changed it though?





Kilowog said:


> indeed, any other ending would have just seemed a bit forced imho



No clue. I'm not an award winning writer, or even a writer period. I just know I would've liked something different. That's all.

Again, great series, horrible ending.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2008)

I liked the ending, 
*Spoiler*: _Watchmen_ 



I didn't really mind that the main characters pretty much agreeing to not out Veidt, only thing I would have changed was the killing of Rorschach.  though I did REALLY like the last panel


----------



## Sylar (Jul 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I liked the ending, I didn't really mind that the main characters pretty much agreeing to not out Veidt, only thing I would have changed was the killing of Rorschach.  though I did REALLY like the last panel



Yup last page was awesome. Unfortunately it was the only good page in the last issue and that's not awesome.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 16, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone agreeing to keep silent about Adrian murdering 3 million people and then Manhatten murdering Rorshache. Means to an end I know but to me, personally, it seemed retarded.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Him dieing made sense though. He had the most comic bookish black and white view out of all of the characters and would have ruined the world.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 16, 2008)

Look at it from Jon's point of view

any other response would be illogical


EDIT: in other news next week on the Asylum Dr. Crane


OH FUCK YES


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 16, 2008)

Poor Iris. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I know she'll live throught this, since she's in Rogue's Revenge, but still, to die like that. . .




Grodd deserves to bite in Final Crisis. Come on Spectre, you better deliver this time.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2008)

he had an epic "death" in Salvation Run:

getting dropped kicked off a cliff by the Joker


----------



## Sylar (Jul 16, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Him dieing made sense though. He had the most comic bookish black and white view out of all of the characters and would have ruined the world.



I still don't have to like him dying. 



Taleran said:


> Look at it from Jon's point of view
> 
> any other response would be illogical
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I hated Dr. Manhatten and not just because he killed my favorite character off.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 16, 2008)

I WANT IT TO BE ABSOLUTE THIS TIME !!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2008)

you still have to admit that being drop kicked off a cliff by the joker is an awesome way to die


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 16, 2008)

That's pretty epic, yeah, but not as epic as decomposing your enemy into freaking maggots.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 16, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I still don't have to like him dying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




why hate on Jon?


----------



## Sylar (Jul 16, 2008)

Taleran said:


> why hate on Jon?



Why like him?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2008)

why not like him?


----------



## Sylar (Jul 16, 2008)

Because he has no personality and is a walking DEM?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 16, 2008)

God out of the Machine

yes I supposed that is fitting


----------



## Sylar (Jul 16, 2008)

Taleran said:


> God out of the Machine
> 
> yes I supposed that is fitting



Touche.


----------



## Taxman (Jul 17, 2008)

oh that witty joker


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2008)

I can't wait for Crane and The Riddler

although Ivy's was really lacking, only good when Joker was talking bout her


----------



## Taxman (Jul 17, 2008)

I thought two face was going to be the last one which is the issue after Scarecrow's...<__<


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2008)

better not be true I'd be plenty pissed off


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 17, 2008)

GM's (non-spoilery) assessment of the movie from his website:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really don?t think I?m sticking my neck out too far if I hail ?The Dark Knight? as not only the best Batman movie so far and one of the best Batman stories ever told, but as the quintessential superhero story itself, laid bare, lasered down to its skeleton and reconstructed to suit the needs of our times with panache, wit and a monstrous sad darkness. It may even be the best popular meditation on a peculiarly postmodern version of Gnostic dualism that we?ve been given for a bracingly long time.

So comics scholars will understand me when I compare ?The Dark Knight? to WATCHMEN as a measure of its likely impact on the ?genre? that spawned it. Like WATCHMEN, it forces all previous and future offerings of its kind into a higher-level dialogue and it will be intriguing to see what comes next. This looks set to redefine the limits of what a ?superhero movie? is capable of.




I want to believe.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> you still have to admit that being drop kicked off a cliff by the joker is an awesome way to die



or being shoot in the middle(Barbara Gordon)


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 17, 2008)

Dark Knights getting insane ratings so far. I think I'm going to go to a midnight showing.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 17, 2008)

Have to wait till next week here


----------



## Taxman (Jul 17, 2008)

Taleran said:


> better not be true I'd be plenty pissed off



Well..DC has it listed as a "month long special" and there are no issues in august after two-face's issue....<__<

Also, since watchmen was DC...here's the trailer to the movie:

VIDEO


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2008)

Friday Morning for that 

ill be seeing it in 8 hours at the Dark Knight


nvm



link to download trailer:



oh FUCK


----------



## Taxman (Jul 17, 2008)

looks like they removed it...xD

but of course you can find it on other sites like this:
Puddle of Mudd - Blurry


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2008)

OH MY F***** GOD, DARK KNIGHT IS AWESOME

IT'S AWESOME

IT'S SUPERNOVA WITH MEATBALLS AWESOME!
It's more win Than all superhero movies combined!!
It's so much whin that when I got home, I threw my boxers in the air AND THEY STAYED THERE!!!!!
MAKES NO SENSE? IT DOESN'T HAVE TO IT WAS AWESOME 
Harvey Dent is in it, and he's ALSO AWESOME!!
Alfred IS AWESOME 
If this movie was a fifty dollar stake, iron man would have been celery soup!
Oh God, I think that if I don't spoil the shit out of someone soon I'm gonna explode!!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 17, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Oh God, I think that if I don't spoil the shit out of someone soon I'm gonna explode!!!!


With less that 5 hours til showtime, if you do it I'll kill you.  

And in other DK related stuff... I made this.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm watching it in a few hours, and that just makes it all the more awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 17, 2008)

wow the watchment trailer looks good



Taleran said:


> better not be true I'd be plenty pissed off



he is getting it, solicits were printed months ago, plus TF is getting a new 2 issue mini retelling his origins from before TLH

also sadly the only person at DC that gives a shit about Riddler is Dini, if not for him he'd still be listed as an Infinite Crisis fatality


----------



## vicious1 (Jul 17, 2008)

The Watchmen trailer was sick. Guess it's time for a re-read.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2008)

I found the perfect line to sum up the Dark Knight



> This movie is multimedia crack.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 18, 2008)

The Great 10 should get their own mini series >_>


----------



## Green Lantern (Jul 19, 2008)

TDK.

My *favorite* movie of all time now.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 19, 2008)

have to wait till Thursday


----------



## mow (Jul 19, 2008)

have to wait till next week 


stupid sand land >_<


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 19, 2008)

@Moe
Good thing I came out to Aussieland before TDK came out. I'm gonna go watch it again tonight.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 19, 2008)

"Heat" was vastly overrated, it should not be considered Michael Mann's best film or even be the one he's remembered for.  "The Insider" and "The Last of the Mohicans" were both much better.



Banhammer said:


> People are starting to say it was Heath Ledger's best performance ever, wich makes me wanna choke an Olsen twin out of anger.



EAT IT


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 19, 2008)

Loved Dark Knight. Really, really great. Still, I don't think it cracks my top movie list. I'm thinking about seeing it again on IMAX tho. Should be interesting.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 19, 2008)

want to know what "Knightfall" is about? just watch this video


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2008)

Did anyone else got that gift novelty Joker card inside an evidence bag from the movies?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 21, 2008)

You got a card, I got a yellow, plastic batarang. 3 of them, actually.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 21, 2008)

Damn, I didn't get shit at my local theater.


----------



## Renegade (Jul 21, 2008)

Heath Ledger is my god.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2008)

*saw it in IMAX*

Utterly orgasmic.

Although, I managed to predict several 'surprises'.


*Spoiler*: __ 



- manner of Commissioner Loeb's death
- the open-daylight assassination attempt on the mayor from a crowd of cops
- deliberate switch of Rachel and Harvey's location
- phone call bomb
- the 'supposed' bridge/tunnel dangers, which would logically force people to go by sea or air; Joker probably rigged up either mode of transportation
- hostages as clowns and clowns as hostages




But still. . . fucking orgasmic.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 22, 2008)

sound great


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 22, 2008)

Vertigo is DC life supported, the talent there is off the roof, soo many great writers and artists.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2008)

that also allows DC to get those writers to do occasionaly stuff for DCU books without any legal messes like if they were writting their books for say Image or Icon.


----------



## Ronin (Jul 23, 2008)

I've read Kingdom Come,Infinite Crisis, Identity Crisis, Final Crisis,Sinestro Corps,GL: Rebirth, several of the notable Batman issues and arcs like Hush,killing joke and a few more but I wanted to know what other DC works should I be reading. Ones that have an impact on the DC universe or ones that are simply can't miss reads.


----------



## Taxman (Jul 23, 2008)

Batman: The Long Halloween and Dark Victory
DC:  The New Frontier
52
I always liked JLA: Tower of Babel
I'd rec Gotham Central

Watchmen is technically DC and is definitely a must read

you read infinite crisis before reading Crisis on Infinite Earths?  lol

maybe someone else can recommend good Justice League and Superman stories...I really don't read those as much.  There are probably a few elseworld stories worth mentioning too.


----------



## Ronin (Jul 23, 2008)

Taxman said:


> Batman: The Long Halloween and Dark Victory
> DC:  The New Frontier
> 52
> I always liked JLA: Tower of Babel
> ...



Don't know how I left those two out but I did read 52, I was broke so I waited for the 4 issue graphic novel and bought that. I also read Tower of Babel recently, I finally found some back issues and picked em up (JLA #43-#46) I mean fear toxin for Aquaman?!? Thats just damn genius.

The watchmen movie trailer looks great so I am interested in reading the graphic novel and I'll also check out the other you recommended. Thanx for the assistance.

EDIT: I'm assuming I nead to read crisis on infinite Earths? I guess that'll explain the multiverse then?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2008)

its the story in which the Multiverse died.  Infinite Crisis is the rebirth.  also Anti-Monitor from Sinestro Corps is the main villain.  also it is muuuuuch better than Infinite Crisis.


----------



## Ronin (Jul 24, 2008)

Must be great if its better than Infinite Crisis, I'll definitely check it out then. Thanx.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 24, 2008)

Check out JLA: World War 3 if you haven't already, it's really good(Strength In Numbers wasn't bad, either. Especially if Amazo kicking the shit out of the extended League makes you chuckle). 

As for more recent stuff, Batman: Face The Face is damn good and since you've read 52 and Infinite Crisis already, you wouldn't be lost. I'd also recommend Black Adam: The Dark Age and Action Comics #858-863(Leigon of Super-Heroes Arc)


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi, i want to start reading Nightwing, Robin and The Flash can someone tell me in which number should i start reading each one?

TIA


----------



## Ronin (Jul 24, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Check out JLA: World War 3 if you haven't already, it's really good(Strength In Numbers wasn't bad, either. Especially if Amazo kicking the shit out of the extended League makes you chuckle).
> 
> As for more recent stuff, Batman: Face The Face is damn good and since you've read 52 and Infinite Crisis already, you wouldn't be lost. I'd also recommend Black Adam: The Dark Age and Action Comics #858-863(Leigon of Super-Heroes Arc)



Wow, thanx all of those sound interesting and I'd most definitely get a chuckle out of Amazo beating the shit out of anyone. I'll also check out Black Adam right away, I had a man crush on him during 52.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 24, 2008)

The more I think about it the more I hate Batman's no killing policy.  If he made a very strict one he would save so many innocent lives at the cost of a few very guilty ones.  Was Joker's life really worth more than Gordon's wife, all those men in NML, that fast food manager, Batgirl's spine and all the people she would have saved but now can't?  The policy does nothing besides put an unrepentant unstoppable murderer's life over everyone else's.

Also, no, it doesn't bring you down to their level.  Killing to save lives is a whole lot different than killing because it makes you chuckle.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 24, 2008)

So it's alright for Batman to become The Punisher, in terms of killing to save lives?


----------



## Gooba (Jul 24, 2008)

I wouldn't go that far, Punisher kills fucking everyone.  More like if he _knows _prison can't hold them and that they _will _kill again.  Basically, he should kill Zsasz and Joker at the very least.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 24, 2008)

That's the endless debate, right? Especially in this day and age of no CCA. Should heroes kill? Another great example of art reflecting life.

For myself, I see Batman as someone who is mortally determined to separate himself from his parent's killer. I would be more surprised to see Bruce kill than Clark, for example. Bruce just isn't capable of making nuanced moral arguments. He can't even see killing as a possibility.

Now, this is largely my own cherry-picking. Someone else cherry-picking 60+ years of Batman stories could come up with a completely different version of Bats. Including one that has carried guns, and used them.


----------



## Taxman (Jul 25, 2008)

so...right from comic-con

Flash: Rebirth...

it's nice to see Flash possibly getting a good restart like Green Lantern and I have faith in Geoff Johns....but I still don't know what to think about this.


*Spoiler*: __ 



so it's all about Barry...he's sticking around after Final Crisis...hmmmm


----------



## Gooba (Jul 25, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> That's the endless debate, right? Especially in this day and age of no CCA. Should heroes kill? Another great example of art reflecting life.
> 
> For myself, I see Batman as someone who is mortally determined to separate himself from his parent's killer. I would be more surprised to see Bruce kill than Clark, for example. Bruce just isn't capable of making nuanced moral arguments. He can't even see killing as a possibility.
> 
> Now, this is largely my own cherry-picking. Someone else cherry-picking 60+ years of Batman stories could come up with a completely different version of Bats. Including one that has carried guns, and used them.


Seeing that Wolverine, Rorschach, Spider Jerusalem, Punisher, Deadpool, Malcolm Reynolds, and Marv are some of my favorite "heroes" I guess it is kind of obvious where I stand.  It just doesn't even seem like too nuanced a moral argument.  It is pretty accepted that soldiers on the "good" side during a war like WW2 are morally justified.  Almost everyone refers to those soldiers as heroes and their job is to kill.

I don't agree with the death penalty in real life though, mainly because it is impossible for the system to be flawless, but with the Joker there is no question of guilt.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 25, 2008)

Taxman said:


> so...right from comic-con
> 
> Flash: Rebirth...
> 
> ...




He's back?:amazed


----------



## Taxman (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm taking that you didn't read DC Universe zero or final crisis issue 2...


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 25, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Seeing that Wolverine, Rorschach, Spider Jerusalem, Punisher, Deadpool, Malcolm Reynolds, and Marv are some of my favorite "heroes" I guess it is kind of obvious where I stand.  It just doesn't even seem like too nuanced a moral argument.  It is pretty accepted that soldiers on the "good" side during a war like WW2 are morally justified.  Almost everyone refers to those soldiers as heroes and their job is to kill.
> 
> I don't agree with the death penalty in real life though, mainly because it is impossible for the system to be flawless, but with the Joker there is no question of guilt.


What I mean is that it takes nuance to make the case that my killing is good but your killing is bad. You have to accept the idea of a shaded morality, that killing doesn't have to be either bad or good but can be both. I don't think Bruce has it in him to accept that idea. Killing crosses the line. 

If he were a Quaker, and lived his life in a completely non-violent way, we wouldn't think twice about him never killing. It would make perfect sense. Yet because he is so violent, we see killing as just one half step further along the moral scale. Except for him, that step represents an absolute moral boundary.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 25, 2008)

At the very least he should take him to his "operating table" Dark Knight Returns style.  Paralysis from the neck down isn't killing, but it will probably curtail a lot of Joker's murderous hobbies.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 25, 2008)

Do any Cap fans remember the Bar With No Name and the Scourge killings? I remember being absolutely _blown away _by that issue when I was about 12. It still holds up pretty well, I think.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't, so I'll have to check those out.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 25, 2008)

I always saw it that if he killed the Joker, then the Joker wins



dhilonv said:


> Hi, i want to start reading Nightwing, Robin and The Flash can someone tell me in which number should i start reading each one?
> 
> TIA



start at the beginning for Nightwing, no question.  the dixon run is better than the rest of the series.

for a new reader I'd start with Robin #121

the flash: read anything with the name "Waid" or "Johns" on it. but specifically try Johns' run which began in the 150's


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 25, 2008)

Taxman said:


> so...right from comic-con
> 
> Flash: Rebirth...
> 
> ...


LOLS. Goodbye Wally.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 25, 2008)

Johns didn't kill off Kyle when he brough back Ha;, why would he kill Wally?  he's repeatedly stated that Wally is his all time favorite DC character


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 25, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Johns didn't kill off Kyle when he brough back Ha;, why would he kill Wally?  he's repeatedly stated that Wally is his all time favorite DC character


Poozer, did I say Wally is going to die/get killed off?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 25, 2008)

I always interprete "goodbye" as death


----------



## Arishem (Jul 25, 2008)

DC's The Dark Knight Panel:
Mike Marts, Grant Morrison, Paul Dini, Brian Azzarello, Dustin Nguyen, and Jerry Robinson talked about the movie (mostly about Ledger's Joker), answered various questions, and highlighted Bat-related stories coming in the future. All of them agreed that the Joker shouldn't be recast. Morrison dropped some more hints about R.I.P., and Azzarello said that his upcoming Joker comic is the darkest and most violent thing he's ever written.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 25, 2008)

wait what???

ok now I gotta check this out, since this is the guy who has killed people over 150 sick and depraved ways thoughout his run of 100 Bullets.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 25, 2008)

> "Let me open up with a slight apology," Didio said. "We were hoping 'Final Crisis' #3 would be in your hands right now, but production problems along the way, it's gonna come out next week or the week after. Didio then brought two fans on stage to read photocopied pages of the issue and then give the crowd a synopsis.
> 
> "Dan said, 'Do you want to do a story called Final Crisis? Have you got an ideas?' and I said, 'Yeah,'" Morrison said. "It was your idea," he said to Didio, "take responsibility!" *He also noted that the fans reading the issue were crying*.



Wow, what the fuck?! I knew that FC3 was going to contain some heavy shit, but it reduced fans to tears? Damn the delay!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 26, 2008)

​


----------



## Arishem (Jul 26, 2008)

The Final Crisis flame motif=flamers? OMG, it all makes sense now!


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I always saw it that if he killed the Joker, then the Joker wins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I always interprete "goodbye" as death


Your real life must be funneh. 



> "Let me open up with a slight apology," Didio said. "We were hoping 'Final Crisis' #3 would be in your hands right now, but production problems along the way, it's gonna come out next week or the week after. Didio then brought two fans on stage to read photocopied pages of the issue and then give the crowd a synopsis.
> 
> "Dan said, 'Do you want to do a story called Final Crisis? Have you got an ideas?' and I said, 'Yeah,'" Morrison said. "It was your idea," he said to Didio, "take responsibility!" *He also noted that the fans reading the issue were crying.*


Lols issue 3 must really suck.


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2008)

What comic is this page from? 

Really caught my interest.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jul 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> What comic is this page from?
> 
> Really caught my interest.



Thats from Salvation Run, its a recent mini series tying into Final Crisis, which dealt with an illegal initiative by Amanda Waller to round up a whole bunch of supervillains and imprison them on a deadly alien planet somewhere out in the galaxy.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 26, 2008)

On top of that, the Joker has a fist fight with Luthor in that series.


----------



## Taxman (Jul 26, 2008)

that reminds me that I still need to read the last issue of salvation run.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2008)

Salvation Run was ok, but you can tell the creative staff didn't put effort into it, I mean really, anyone who says that was the best the guy who created FABLES could make then you're insane.


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> Thats from Salvation Run, its a recent mini series tying into Final Crisis, which dealt with an illegal initiative by Amanda Waller to round up a whole bunch of supervillains and imprison them on a deadly alien planet somewhere out in the galaxy.



Awesome, thanks!

Now I just need to find it. ?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> What comic is this page from?
> 
> Really caught my interest.



total psycho:amazed


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2008)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> total psycho:amazed



It reminded me of that one quote: "When villains want to scare each other, they tell Joker stories."


----------



## Arishem (Jul 26, 2008)

The Clown Prince of Crime became nigh-omnipotent during the Emperor Joker storyline; it's amazing that the universe was able to recover.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2008)

When Darkseid assembled all the gods to mount a counter attack he was horrified to learn that they only words they could say was "WAZZUP?"


----------



## Taxman (Jul 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> It reminded me of that one quote: "When villains want to scare each other, they tell Joker stories."



"What does the Joker tell?"

"Knock knock jokes"


----------



## Arishem (Jul 26, 2008)

DC just acquired the Milestone universe and all of its characters. They're going to introduce them as part of the DCU with their origins intact. I'm not familiar with them, so could one of the more knowledgeable members give me the lowdown?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 26, 2008)

Oooh. Now you're in my territory, and you've got to pay the toll.

Back in the 90s boom years there were a lot of smaller superhero lines (ultraverse, world's greatest, valiant, etc.). Milestone was a company that was partly creator owned and partly owned by DC, meaning that the profits were split. What set them apart story-wise was that they featured a lot of minority creators and a lot of minority characters. Like most companies, some of their comics were great and some were bad (by a strange coincidence, I have a couple of issues of _Shadow Cabinet _on my desk right now).

They basically folded for a couple of reasons:

1) The late 90s bust. Marvel declared bankruptcy. It was a tough time for comics.
2) They had the reputation of being "for minority readers" instead of "about minority characters." IMHO, it's not really fair. I mean, I'm white and I read them but there was definitely a perception that was divisive rather than inclusive.

Anyway, I'm definitely a fan of Milestone. Aside from Static (from the Static Shock cartoon), none of the other titles made it out of the bust. Milestone fans have been waiting for a long time for those stories to see the light of day again, but Marvel and DC both have a "no-profit sharing policy." It's the reason that Marvel doesn't reprint Ultraverse books. So this is great news.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 26, 2008)

Like this: Static and his Milestone brethren join the DCU.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2008)

oh cool I liked the Static Shock tv show, was well done imho, and I liked how it was integrated into the DCAU


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 27, 2008)

If anyone is interested in some Milestone recs, my favorite books were _Shadow Cabinet_, _Icon_ and _Static_, probably in that order. I'm pretty sure that I own the full run of all those books in pamphlet (though I cant be sure; only Shadow Cabinet is out of the box atm).


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 27, 2008)

Hmmm...<sips soda>...Indeed.

So is the Milestone universe...butt raping the DCU and these characters are the butthurt afterwards?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 27, 2008)

DC has also just gotten the rights to several Archie comics characters and JMS is going to be integating them into the DCU.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a feeling that this means that Final Crisis is going to end with another "New Earth" deal...


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> DC has also just gotten the rights to several Archie comics characters and JMS is going to be integating them into the DCU.


No shit. The Archie superheroes. It doesn't get any more awesomely obscure than that. I think ... yup, I've definitely got some wood.

Still, it begs the question: why? I mean, I imagine that there might be some nostalgia for Milestone, but I'd be shocked if there's a profitable level of nostalgia for the Archie/MLJ heroes. I'd be surprised if anyone here had actually read one of those comics, and this is a decently well-informed community.

EDIT: Isn't JMS writing the 12 for Marvel? Sounds like a similar deal.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 27, 2008)

JMS is introducing them during 'The Brave and the Bold'


----------



## Kameil (Jul 27, 2008)

Refreshing that Static is coming to DCU.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 27, 2008)

Ugh, and he's joining the Teen Titans.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 27, 2008)

Eww that thought is severely disgusting.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 27, 2008)

I could see Static and Jaime (new Blue Beetle) becoming best friends. It's just too bad that Johns isn't writing Titans. 

S_S, would you mind directing me to a local comic book shop which sells the Milestone stuff? I'll give you a cookie.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 27, 2008)

Or Static and that Jakeem Thunder from JSA.


----------



## qks (Jul 27, 2008)

id be happy if static joins the titans and kills wonder girls in his first issue


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 27, 2008)

qks said:


> id be happy if static joins the titans and kills wonder girls in his first issue


Too bad that's not going to happen, which is why his joining the TT would fail.

I was kinda hoping he'd get his own book, considering how popular he is, with Superman or Batman, and Robin, or the JLA, guest starring in the first issue.

And the book would be written by McDuffie himself.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 27, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Ugh, and he's joining the Teen Titans.



no surprise there, Johns and others have been bitching about this forever


----------



## Ronin (Jul 27, 2008)

Had the opportunity to read Batgirl #1-#72 and understand why C.B.G. is such a fanboy.


Why is Static joining the Teen Titans such a bad thing? I havent read any Teen Titans comics so I don't know how well they are written and illustrated but will Static really degrade the titans that much?


----------



## Arishem (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow, Earth is getting a major power boost in the form of 100,000 Kryptonians. Luthor is going to have an aneurysm.  I wonder where New Krypton is going to be situated. 

In other news, Neil Gaiman and Andy Kubert are doing a new series in 09. I wonder what it is.


----------



## mow (Jul 27, 2008)

Arishem said:


> In other news, Neil Gaiman and Andy Kubert are doing a new series in 09. I wonder what it is.





*fap fap fap*


----------



## qks (Jul 27, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Had the opportunity to read Batgirl #1-#72 and understand why C.B.G. is such a fanboy.
> 
> 
> Why is Static joining the Teen Titans such a bad thing? I havent read any Teen Titans comics so I don't know how well they are written and illustrated but will Static really degrade the titans that much?



cos for the past 2 years i think its been nothing but wonder girl crying and bitching . she will prob run static of the team in a few months


----------



## Castiel (Jul 27, 2008)

Arishem said:


> In other news, Neil Gaiman and Andy Kubert are doing a new series in 09. I wonder what it is.



its a batman story


----------



## Kameil (Jul 28, 2008)

qks said:


> cos for the past 2 years i think its been nothing but wonder girl crying and bitching . she will prob run static of the team in a few months



Static will taze that bitch and put her in her place.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 28, 2008)

So according to the interview, the previous DC / Milestone x-over is being dropped from continuity. I wonder if they are going to retcon any of the other Milestone continuity. Not that they have to. A decade long time skip is more than enough to account for any changes to the characters.

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 29, 2008)

I wanna read some of the early Batman stories like The Dark Knigh Returns, Killing Joke, Batman Year One, ect. So can someone tell which Batman stories should i read and in which order?

TIA


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 29, 2008)

I liked the old x-over and isn't Static like 23 now?

Hell, Static fought Con-El.  They really shouldn't nix the X-over it'd be so easy to explain.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dakota for all intents and purposes imploded under the power set of this one bang baby (basically mutant/metahuman caused by improper waste romeval) who loved comics and wanted to be a hero, but his powers and psyche didn't mesh very well (and he was imprisoned and experimented on to use his powers for others gain) so he destroyed the island.  Half of the fucking x-over most of Milestone's heroes aren't even IN Dakota.  




Black hole, reality warper finally bested.  So easy.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 29, 2008)

I think they still want the D.C. characters to be like "WTF, who are you?" when they meet the characters.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 29, 2008)

Fuck new readers.  They're just going to see this as a way to get minorities on the team anyways.  I see no reason in trying to make their re-intros brand new.  It reeks of affirmative action based copouts.  

Oh well, they're going to do it, and I'm going to peak in just to see Static and the team that DMZ was on.  (I forgot, but dude tried fighting Superman..and he's a mute)


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 29, 2008)

dhilonv said:


> I wanna read some of the early Batman stories like The Dark Knigh Returns, Killing Joke, Batman Year One, ect. So can someone tell which Batman stories should i read and in which order?
> 
> TIA


If you're familiar with the character, the order you read the trades in doesn't really matter unless it's a sequel like Dark Victory(Long Halloween's sequel). Stuff not in-continuity like The Dark Knight Returns you could probably pick up and read after checking out Year One.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2008)

if you wanna know the early stories of Batman, for the most part just read:

*Batman: Year One* by Frank Miller (_Sin City, Dark Knight Returns_)
The post CoIE reboot of the Batman franchise by Frank Miller.

*Batman: Dark Moon Rising* duology (_Monster Men + Mad Monk_) by Matt Wagner (_Grendel_)
Wagner tells some stories about Batman's big adventures that happened in between the time skips during Year One

*The Man Who Laughs* by Ed Brubaker (_Captain America, Catwoman_)
First match-up between Bats and the Joker.

*Batman: Halloween Epic* (_Long Halloween, Catwoman: When in Rome, Dark Victory_) by Jeph Loeb and Tim Sale (_Marvel Spectrum, Superman for All Seasons_)
One of the best Batman storylines ever, it spans some of the early eras of Batman's career and shows the origins of several allies and villains.  alos the Catwoman interlude was great


----------



## dhilonv (Jul 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> if you wanna know the early stories of Batman, for the most part just read:
> 
> *Batman: Year One* by Frank Miller (_Sin City, Dark Knight Returns_)
> The post CoIE reboot of the Batman franchise by Frank Miller.
> ...



Thanks , and what about Batman: The Killing Joke is it worth reading?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm excited to see Icon and Static in mainstream DC. Not sure how well Hardware will work out with Steel running around.

Sad to see Static in the angst-fest that is Teen Titans though. Maybe him and Jaime will be the books Blue and Gold and not get bogged down by everyone else.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 30, 2008)

dhilonv said:


> Thanks , and what about Batman: The Killing Joke is it worth reading?



yes


yes



yes


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 30, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Sad to see Static in the angst-fest that is Teen Titans though. Maybe him and Jaime will be the books Blue and Gold and not get bogged down by everyone else.


I think 95% of the angst in TT would go away if Cassie either got kicked out or got killed. She's basically been moping, whining, and being a total snotty bitch ever since IC ended and DC seriously needs to cut that shit out for good already.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 30, 2008)

I said it before, I'll say it again.

I wish YJ Cassie time-travelled forward into the future and beat sense into her current, moping, angsty, pathetic, whiny self.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 30, 2008)

Perhaps something will happen in Final Crisis that'll make her snap out of her current situation. Then again, she's isn't as big as Kara, so the chances are slim at best.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 30, 2008)

The ending of 'Batman RIP'? Someone claims to have seen it:


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2008)

who gives two shits what Lying in the Gutter predicts?


----------



## Arishem (Jul 30, 2008)

*I DO!* 
















not really


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2008)

the JSA Annual was great, I liked how Johns updated the continuity a bit from CoIE and I'm intrigued to know more about Helena Wayne


----------



## Arishem (Jul 30, 2008)

Indeed it was. The only thing off about the issue were a couple weird facial expressions by Power Girl. One of them actually made me lol. I can't wait to see Magog in action; he looks like a total badass on the cover of the new JSA. On that subject, when does 18 come out?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2008)

next month, annuals usually takes up the month


----------



## Arishem (Jul 30, 2008)

Trinity has gotten interesting again. With the tarot girl captured and Despero joining the mix, I was carefully optimistic after the last issue, but 9 has really got the ball rolling. The Crime Syndicate showing up and abducting entire towns definitely spices things up, and the Joker got OWNED. I'm curious to see how Krona ties into what's going on.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 31, 2008)

One of the strange things about weeklies is the story pace. It's only two months in and we're already talking "again." For a monthly, two months isn't enough time for it to have done something once.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 31, 2008)

I guess that's the weeklies' greatest strength. Boring stretches on monthlies can absolutely kill a series, but with a series that comes out every week, the tempo can shift in no time at all. Trinity could easily be great if it manages to keep this up, and it looks like that might be the case with what the previews are indicating; Krona is going to wake up soon.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 31, 2008)

I haven't been reading Trinity so if it hits a "MUST READ" level of quality, somebody let me know.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 31, 2008)

I wouldn't say it's a "must read" yet. It started off good and then became blah with the drawn-out fight between Konvikt and the JLA. The side stories that featured the tarot girl weren't pluses in my opinion, but they were entertaining when focusing on the other heroes and the Anti-Trinity. However, the last three issues have been good.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Gooba (Jul 31, 2008)

Wtf, that Joker doesn't look disfigured at all.  He is actually pretty handsome.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 31, 2008)

this newest Joker's Asylum story was the best yet, I loved this mini.  aside from the art of the joker story and the plot of the poison ivy one, they were all fantastic


----------



## Taleran (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (Jul 31, 2008)

i reread some of the cbr stories on Comic Con and apparently Paul Levitz (DC's president) is apparently _thinking _about writting some new Legion stories with Giffen in 2009.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 31, 2008)

So I've just started reading The Long Halloween and I'm seeing so much from The Dark Knight.  It is pretty awesome that one of the scenes that set up Joker as an excellent villian, burning the huge piles of money to send a message, was done by Batman first.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 31, 2008)

Well now


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jul 31, 2008)

Teen Titans:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope Miss Martian was being sarcastic when calling Kid Devil awesome. That new redesign is horrendous.

I hope Mia comes back. I'm a little bored of the current roster. 




Picked up Catwoman for the first time in a while. I'm glad I did, since it seems like the issue was a pretty good jumping on point.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 31, 2008)

Superman & Batman #50 was surprisingly enjoyable. I actually like the way they chose to make their origins interconnected.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 31, 2008)

Jokers Asylum: Two Face was great I flip the fucking coin that's how great it was


----------



## qks (Jul 31, 2008)

Lal Mirch said:


> Teen Titans:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i did laugh at the redesign . i like the teen titans but i HATE the current lineup well mostly just wonder girl


----------



## Castiel (Jul 31, 2008)

Gooba said:


> So I've just started reading The Long Halloween and I'm seeing so much from The Dark Knight.  It is pretty awesome that one of the scenes that set up Joker as an excellent villian, burning the huge piles of money to send a message, was done by Batman first.



indeed, twas a good read.  also I highly recommend you check out the sequel, the way Loeb perfectly brings everything full circle will fill your heart with great sorrow at how far he's fallen.

also when in rome is a very good comnpanion story for what happens in between the gaps



Lal Mirch said:


> Picked up Catwoman for the first time in a while. I'm glad I did, since it seems like the issue was a pretty good jumping on point.



well now that's funny because

it's the penultimate issue


----------



## Ronin (Jul 31, 2008)

Question, what do I need to read to find out what happened to Donna Troy? I've been reading the Teen Titans lately and I know how Donna came back as the link between the multiverse or whatever she is but dont know how or when she died in the first play. Also what do I need to read to find out how Hal, Superman and Green Arrow died and came back?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hal Jordan died in _Final Night_ and came back in _Green Lantern: Rebirth_

Supes is obviously _Death and Return of Superman_

Green Arrow died in Green Arrow v.2 #100-101 and was ressurected in Final Night by Hal Jordan supposedly.

Donna Troy died in "Graduation Day"(Young Justice/Teen Titans crossover) and came back in "The Return of Donna Troy".


----------



## Ronin (Jul 31, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Hal Jordan died in _Final Night_ and came back in _Green Lantern: Rebirth_
> 
> Supes is obviously _Death and Return of Superman_
> 
> ...



Okay, I have Green Lantern: Rebirth, is final night a GL storyline?Justice League? I want to know what to look for when I head to the shop tomorrow.  As for the rest I figure I can get those as long as there in stock, just ned to know about Final Night.


----------



## Taxman (Jul 31, 2008)

Final night was a four issue limited series crossover event...you might be able to find the trade paperback...it would be called "DC: The Final Night"


----------



## Castiel (Jul 31, 2008)

Hal Jordan came back in _Day of Judgment_ as the Spectre, he didn't become a GL again until Rebirth.

ok so basic timeline for HJ

Reign of the Supermen - Hank Henshaw destroys Coast City, which starts the chain of events that leads to ET.

Emerald Twilight - Hal Jordan becomes possesed by the Parallax entity and destroys the Green Lantern Corps.

Zero Hour - Parallax fucks up with time travels and retcons a whole lot of shit.

Final Night - Hal sacrifices himself to reignite the sun

Day of Judgment - When Jim Corrigan 'retires', Hal is brought back to replace him as the Spectre

Green Lantern: Rebirth - Hal fights off the influence of Parallax and stops being the Spectre.  Becomes a full living Green Lantern again.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Aug 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> indeed, twas a good read.  also I highly recommend you check out the sequel, the way Loeb perfectly brings everything full circle will fill your heart with great sorrow at how far he's fallen.
> 
> also when in rome is a very good comnpanion story for what happens in between the gaps
> 
> ...




Lol, I found that out on the DC webpage after I posted that.  I picked it up on a whim and had no idea. Well I'll definitely be getting the last issue anyway.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 1, 2008)

What;s Red Devil's new look?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 1, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> What;s Red Devil's new look?


----------



## Green Lantern (Aug 1, 2008)

Aye that is such a homo look..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 1, 2008)

The boots look alright, but the rest is... extremely faggy. Why couldn't he just wear some pants instead?


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 1, 2008)

Why does it feel...like the other Titans are just fucking with him?

Like as he struts his gay ass around they are whispering "I can't believe he's actually wearing it!"


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 1, 2008)

Because the Titans have been dicks to Rose and Eddie ever since One Year Later?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 1, 2008)

I read the issue. Blue Beetle = Only member telling the truth. 

LOL @ His Shit Eatting Grin


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 1, 2008)

Presenting: Red and Blue: The Gold and Blue of a new generation


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 2, 2008)

Just read JSA Annual. Seems like the place Karen ended up isn't her world. Well duh, of course it isn't, it was destroyed in CoIE. So, now I wonder what the eff will happen to the others who have been touched by Gog, Damage, Dr. Mid-Nite etc... 

I think, when this is over, Karen will realise where her REAL home is, which is the NE JSA. Lols, a bit predictable, but still great.

And WTF?! Red Devil looks really gay.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 2, 2008)

Some guy on another forum said that it is Blue Devil's old costume. Nostalgia is great and all, but not when it makes a character look like a giant flaming fruitcake. Blue Beetle pointing that out was so awesome.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't think Red Devil's costume makes him look gay. He looks more like a WWF, Monday Night: Raw reject.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 2, 2008)

And he wants to get together with Ravager?

Psh. Good freaking luck.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Aug 2, 2008)

^I didn't like his chances to begin with.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 2, 2008)

Especially when you have Jaime around.



LIL_M0 said:


> I don't think Red Devil's costume makes him look gay. He looks more like a WWF, Monday Night: Raw reject.


Gaaaay, it's called WWE now.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2008)

this is the WWF:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Gaaaay, it's called WWE now.


That shows you guys how long it's been since I've watched wrestling. lol


Is Alex Ross' Justice any good. I've had it for a while I just hadn't felt the urge to read it.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2008)

Imagine the old Superfriends cartoons except it's NOT retarded.  and it's more about the villains and their motives than about the heroes.  it had some of the best charactarisation of the main DC villain i've ever read


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Aug 2, 2008)

Yup! Justice is real nice. Issues 1-4 are a great intro into the situation, then 5-8 the Heroes take action, then 9-12 it comes to its conclusion. When you come to the end, watch how it's Joker and Grundy that really mess up the Legion of Doom.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 2, 2008)

Tatl / Tael said:


> Yup! Justice is real nice. Issues 1-4 are a great intro into the situation, then 5-8 the Heroes take action, then 9-12 it comes to its conclusion. When you come to the end, watch how *it's Joker and Grundy that really mess up the Legion of Doom.*


The Joker is just a wild dog. I want whoever let him off the leash.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 2, 2008)

Justice was surprisingly good. I was expecting a fanwank series from Ross (and got it) but it still seemed to work anyhow.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Aug 2, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> The Joker is just a wild dog. I want whoever let him off the leash.



You forget that it's Grundy that punches a hole in the ship and the who place starts to flood.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2008)

Grundy is an even bigger wildcard, sometimes he's crazy decapitation city and other times he frolicks in the flowers


----------



## Arishem (Aug 3, 2008)

Has anyone heard news regarding The Great Ten's upcoming series?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 4, 2008)

Lovely WWpek


----------



## Taxman (Aug 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Grundy is an even bigger wildcard, sometimes he's crazy decapitation city and other times he frolicks in the flowers



it all depends on whether he got his pants or not.


----------



## Waspinator (Aug 4, 2008)

Anybody read Twohead Year One part one yet?

Waspinator loves it. It ties almost perfectly with Batbot Halloween and shows a few things: Romanguy does indeed know that his son is alive around the time of Acidmob's trial. Then it shows that Twohead was present when Romanguy's gon kills Acidmob, however the artist does not have Batbot be the cop bodyguard in that scene, rater a generic one. 

Plus Gotham Central is pretty much formed.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 4, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Has anyone heard news regarding The Great Ten's upcoming series?



wait this is actually happening? cool, TG10 is awesome


----------



## Taleran (Aug 4, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Justice was surprisingly good. I was expecting a fanwank series from Ross (and got it) but it still seemed to work anyhow.



Ross also seems to be one of the few people willing to throw Captain Marvel into his stories 



oh and unrelated but awesome


*Spoiler*: _Face Face_


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 4, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Ross also seems to be one of the few people willing to throw Captain Marvel into his stories


Yeah, clearly Ross likes the character (as do I). He featured heavily in Kindom Come and also got one of those one-shots from a few years back.

It makes me daydream of DC resurrecting that Alan Moore John-Constantine-from-the-future story with Ross on art.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 5, 2008)

Final Crisis 3 preview, enjoy.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2008)

ok i've read the old Jack Kirby omnibuses, and Seven Soldiers, Rock of Ages, Cosmic Odyssey and Great Darkness Saga

any other big Fourth World related storylines out there?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 5, 2008)

Off the top of my head, I think that's the big ones.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 5, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Final Crisis 3 preview, enjoy.


"Insert cock here."?


----------



## Arishem (Aug 5, 2008)

Supergirl should know about these things.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 6, 2008)

Alex Rosspek


----------



## Waspinator (Aug 6, 2008)

Primus. Waspinator just read Joker's Asylum Twohead. Waspinator's mind has been blown.

Spoilers:

In this story that Red Lips tells, Twohead is visited by another Twohead (Facewas burned off in a fire, but saved by Batbot). New Twohead tells old TwoHead that his wife saved him by not flinching. Harvey Twohead kidnaps both New Twohead and wife. Harvey gives New Two HEad a choice, kill Batbot (who was gagged) or let acid fall on wife (a drop has already been dropped, scarring Wife slightly). New Two Head points his gun at Twohead,but it was blank. Harvey gives him one more chance, flipping the coin to decide if she lives or dies. Batbot saves them, but the kicker is the ending. 

New Twohead leaves his wife and is  seen with a gun beside him. Red Lips comes back in and tells Waspinator to get a coin. The last page shows two outcomes. Flip the coin and heads comes up, New Twohead goes back to his wife and lives happily ever after. Flip tails and New Twohead blows brains out.

Powerful shit.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> ok i've read the old Jack Kirby omnibuses, and Seven Soldiers, Rock of Ages, Cosmic Odyssey and Great Darkness Saga
> 
> any other big Fourth World related storylines out there?



did you read Orion by Simonson?


oh and this blew my mind and I can no longer unsee it


----------



## Arishem (Aug 6, 2008)

McCain might be borderline senile, but he's the most powerful man on Earth.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2008)

I just found out SHAZAM is an acronym.  my mind is blown


----------



## Taleran (Aug 7, 2008)

wheres my slowpoke image....


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2008)

here's Slowpoke Rodriguez, he's Speedy's cousin


----------



## Taleran (Aug 7, 2008)

oh and that M Cain image isn't altered at all thats really how Alan Scott looked in KC


----------



## Arishem (Aug 7, 2008)

He's a member of the newest corps, the Republican Lanterns.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 7, 2008)

When's the next issue of All-Star Batman & Robin coming out?

I haven't had a good laugh in awhile.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 7, 2008)

DC currently has it listed as releasing on August 27


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2008)

I must say that I really like Greg Rucka's run of Wonder Woman, it kicks the current volume of WW's ass in every possible way.

also I like how his interpretation of the Greek gods has a very "Fables" feel to it.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 8, 2008)

^Well durrr. Other than Gail's run, which has been like, a set up for things to come, but really good and compelling set ups, the rest are complete shit.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2008)

well I did enjoy Heinberg's run and Picoult's run had it moments (very few but they existed) but the fact that it was the reason for Amazon's Attack angers me.  and yeah I'll agree with what you about gail's run


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 9, 2008)

Question:Is it (an adult)Billy Batson or Captain Marvel that replace old Shazam in the Rock of Eternity?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 9, 2008)

Read "Final Crisis 3". What's cool is that the badguys are kicking ass and taking names -- and yet the Big Guy who we all know is behind everything hasn't even made an onscreen appearance yet. I like that. And the issue ends with Barry and Wally, having chased the god-killing bullet through time, arrive back on Earth a few weeks afer they left -- and Apokolips has taken over. The end. Evil won. Go home. But of course, the next few issues are going to involve Shilo Norman and the Japanese superhero team fighting back and gathering the resistance, and the final issue will be everybody dogpiling on Darkseid and saving the day. Woohoo

As for Darkseid's use of Terran communication devices to transmit the Anti-Life Equation -- if you wanted to get a piece of information to *billions* of people in a matter of minutes (and you don't have a Xavier-level telepath in your pocket. Killing J'Onn is, after all, a good idea if you're planning on conquering Earth), what else would you use? It was a simple solution, and damned if it wasn't genius in its simplicity.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

don't forget the hopefully excellent tie in series that will show up during the skip month:

Revelations - a continuation of all the question and spectre related plotlines Rucka has been seeding from 52 and Crime Bible.

Legion of 3 Worlds - The big cap to what Johns had in store for the LoSH, which will "affect every series I'm writting in".  Also aside from shitloads of Legionnaire, it has Superboy-Prime going apeshit crazy

Superman Beyond *3-D* - Superman going through the multiverse to gather an army of SUPERMAN in *3-D*

plus there's Rogue's Revenge, the red lantern issue and submit/resist


----------



## Arishem (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm hoping that Darkseid doesn't even fight during Final Crisis. Well, by fighting, I mean a physical confrontation where there's a chance of his opponent(s) winning or even harming him. If Morrison is truly restoring Uxas to his former glory, no one on Earth stands a chance in hell of even hurting him; Pre-Crisis Superman was getting owned by MINIONS until Infinity Man baled him out. However, seeing him nonchalantly take down powerful heroes is perfectly acceptable. The New Gods of Apokolips should be turned back entirely by what Metron gave to Anthro.


----------



## deathgod (Aug 9, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> Read "Final Crisis 3". What's cool is that the badguys are kicking ass and taking names -- and yet the Big Guy who we all know is behind everything hasn't even made an onscreen appearance yet. I like that. And the issue ends with Barry and Wally, having chased the god-killing bullet through time, arrive back on Earth a few weeks afer they left -- and Apokolips has taken over. The end. Evil won. Go home. But of course, the next few issues are going to involve Shilo Norman and the Japanese superhero team fighting back and gathering the resistance, and the final issue will be everybody dogpiling on Darkseid and saving the day. Woohoo
> 
> As for Darkseid's use of Terran communication devices to transmit the Anti-Life Equation -- if you wanted to get a piece of information to *billions* of people in a matter of minutes (and you don't have a Xavier-level telepath in your pocket. Killing J'Onn is, after all, a good idea if you're planning on conquering Earth), what else would you use? It was a simple solution, and damned if it wasn't genius in its simplicity.



You know I read FC3 and didn't really get all of what was going on. But after reading this I only have one thing to say "I can see clearly now the rain is gone". If I think of FC3 as a setup series it all makes alot more sense.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm very exited about the upcoming Secret Six series, since I LOVED Villains Unite, and the whole concept of Deadshot and all these other guys coming together was awesome.

also it's gonna include BANE


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Aug 9, 2008)

Catman, Deadshot, Ragdoll, Scandal, Bane and another character created by Gail Simone. If I wasn't picking up Terror Titans, I'd buy the Secret Six. I really liked Ravager, and Static is just gravy.


I think FC1-3 should have been called Countdown to Final Crisis, because they mostly built up what was going to blow up. "The Day that Evil Won" is actually displayed in the comics that make up the missing month of time. The last four issues will be "The Return of The Jedi," where the heroes come back after the big loss in the second film.

Really, it's more like Star Wars than The Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 10, 2008)

Superbitch Prime going apeshit insane? No fucking way...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2008)

No it doesn't, now get out


----------



## Lal Mirch (Aug 10, 2008)

While I agree that there were some minor problems with the dialogue and character motivations, the majority of that review can pretty much be classed as ridiculous hyperbole.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, those reviews are nothing but hyperbole - they're allowed to not like it, but they pump up their disgust to get attention. Like some game reviews where they write out which way to totally rip on a game: why say a game has lazy level design when you can splurt out "This retarded factory is so lazy, it's like dickhead who programmed it got bored half way and decided to go chase squirles. Hey, how about finishing the FUCKING platform ladder first, dipshit!! Do you expect me to grow wings and fly my happy ass up these fucking steps!!!" 


FC is good because the villains are actively cutting the main heroes resources without them knowing. When Libra took out Martian Manhunter, he didn't just do it to win over Human Flame, he was doing it to take out the heroes communications network. Then all they had was Oracle, but then Morkai destroys the internet. Batman gets captured, and Libra apparently knows Superman's secret identity and takes him out of the picture by blowing up the Daily Planet and hurting Lois. For all we know, the Monitor that approaches Superman is allied with Libra and Solomon (if that is still his name, what with Coutndown ignored). And now, Wonder Woman is going to get the same treatment Mary Marvel got.

Then, with all the heroes brought together because of the Superhero Draft, you've got to wonder what when wrong during the missing month.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 10, 2008)

Darkseid ain't gonna say shit when Superman drops the grown-up city of Kandor on top of his head.

And then like 100,000 Supermen start kicking ass.

I don't even know if that is what happens, but I'm tired of Final Crisis, I'm ready for New Krypton.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 10, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Darkseid ain't gonna say shit when Superman drops the grown-up city of Kandor on top of his head.
> 
> And then like 100,000 Supermen start kicking ass.
> 
> I don't even know if that is what happens, but I'm tired of Final Crisis, I'm ready for New Krypton.



Earth's superhero community is going to become irrelevant.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 10, 2008)

If that is what they are doing, than why the fuck is Grant Morrison writing this?

Alan Moore has wanted to do this to DC for the last 20 years.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 10, 2008)

They're going to have to reconcile the Kryptonians presence somehow. Maybe they will take residence on the moon? From what I've read, not even Clark wants them on Earth, which is pretty fucking funny given his desire to learn of his people. I'll read New Krypton just to see how Luthor reacts; I'm expecting major lulz from him. He better deliver.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 11, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> Superbitch Prime going apeshit insane? No fucking way...



Yes, but who cares. All I see is the return to the reboot legion, and, most especially for me, one of my personal favorite Legionaires, Jenni Ognats.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2008)

Johns (GL,JSA,AC), Robinson(Starman, Batman: face the face) and Gates (two issues of filler after SCW) are writting it, not Morrison.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 12, 2008)

Have there been any more "Sightings" books besides JLA 21?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2008)

only Action Comics #866, which started the insanely awesome 'Brainiac' arc

speaking of which heres the preview to part 3 of the arc
Link removed


----------



## chrisp (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi, I'm new here, just finished 'All Star Batman and Robin, the Boy Wonder Vol. 1.' Been a long time since I've read superhero comics, but DC is great!


----------



## Taleran (Aug 12, 2008)

Which issues of Flash are the Johns run?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 12, 2008)

^volume 2 issues 164-225


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 12, 2008)

*THE ADVERSARY!!!*


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2008)

Taxman said:


> ^volume 2 issues 164-225



also the Iron Heights OGN is crucial.

I love Johns' Flash run almost as much as his GL and AC runs, mainly because of the way he writes the villains from Grodd to Cold to Zoom, some of his best writting


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 13, 2008)

Mark Waid on DC's treatment of Bart Allen: 



> WELLS: Eventually, Impulse gave way to Kid Flash and Kid Flash, in turn, morphed into an adult Flash. Do you think those changes necessarily served Bart Allen well?
> 
> WAID: Nah. Listen, Geoff Johns and I made our peace about this. I love Geoff. Geoff's one of my best friends, and Geoff is an incredibly talented writer and is the only writer alive who loves these characters as much as I do. And I don't blame him for paving over the Impulse identity. The shoehorning of Impulse into Kid Flash was, as I understand it, not his idea. It was a wrongheaded edict passed down by an editor that never got the character and has made it his mission to purge DC of anything even remotely fun and lighthearted. But even as Kid Flash, he was still largely recognizable as Bart.
> 
> ...



Behold, the Didio in action.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2008)

^ interesting

on another note:

Something I've been wondering for a while: would Geoff Johns be capable of making a good Batman story?  He's known almost exclusively for major cosmic stories, though Batman has appeared in pretty much all of his series at one point or another and they range from being a complete dick to fit the plot (GL: rebirth) or a great friend to fit the plot (action comics, flash).  makes me wonder how he'd handle him if he actually got serious


----------



## mow (Aug 13, 2008)

Id be more excited with what Geoff would handle the other characters in the batman books. my fav thing about Geoff is how he allows every single character to shine so brightly. I care about his 2nd level characters just as much as the ones with their name on the comic.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2008)

> It was a wrongheaded edict passed down by an editor that never got the character and has made it his mission to purge DC of anything even remotely fun and lighthearted.



WE WERE RIGHT. WE FUCKING KNEW IT.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2008)

which is why his Flash run was excellent.  I mean look at the Rogues.  The basic premise is sort of laughable, but afterwards, they are among the best best characters in DC.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 13, 2008)

Both Action Comics and Batman are some of the best books on the stand right now. How long has it been since this has happened?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 13, 2008)

Long fucking time. Decades. Which is pretty damn stupid when you think about it. If you were DC, weren't you make sure those were the two best books in your lineup?


----------



## Arishem (Aug 13, 2008)

DC hasn't been very logical for awhile. Why fuck up your big summer event with a colossal turd like Countdown? Putting those mistakes aside, they should allow Johns and Morrison to determine DC's direction. The company could easily enter a new Golden Age with those two at the helm.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 14, 2008)

There's a precedent for it. I mean, Martin Goodman did it with Lee and Kirby.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2008)

The new Booster Gold was quite good, like one of the earlier issues of the Johns/Katz run, like that trial and error, and since this is a Dixon story _of course_ it revolves around Batman.  which is all good.

sad that this will essentially be his last DCU project (well this and BATO which will both release his last issues next month)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 14, 2008)

*salutes Chuck Dixon*

He fixed Spoiler and Stephanie. . . and had DiDio cameo in one of the comics and killed too.

*salutes*


----------



## Lal Mirch (Aug 14, 2008)

^Lol. I agree. *Salutes 

I'm confused by the end of GA/BC. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Why is Shado going after the GA?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Something I've been wondering for a while: would Geoff Johns be capable of making a good Batman story?  He's known almost exclusively for major cosmic stories, though Batman has appeared in pretty much all of his series at one point or another and they range from being a complete dick to fit the plot (GL: rebirth) or a great friend to fit the plot (action comics, flash).



Booster Gold is the only decent Batman appearance written by Geoff Johns.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah, that's kinda what I mean.  Every other time (The Flash, Green Lantern, Action Comics) he's just a plot device.  But he's such a talented writer I'm curious if he'd write a good story if he put effort into it.  Or he could just be one of those guys who can only do big cosmicy stories.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2008)

I am with CBG.  Bart is still my favorite DC speedster and I'm not down with what DC did to him.  I KNEW Impulse to Kid Flash felt wrong.  And main Flash seemed like bs.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 15, 2008)

Kingdom Come + JSA

more specials excellent


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2008)

TO EVERYONE WHO HAS AT LEAST READ THE JACK KIRBY FOURTH WORLD OMNIBUS SERIES

I'd recommend looking into Superman Confidential #8-#10, it's written by Abnett & Lanning, and bridges the end of "Superman's Pal Jimmy Olsen" with the rest of the fourth world and fixes up the continuity of the fourth world in regards to Superman.  It's not ESSENTIAL but it is a fun read for those who like the fourth world


----------



## Segan (Aug 16, 2008)

Shoot, Mr. America is such an unlucky guy


----------



## vicious1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Geoff Johns is a Superman kind of guy. His Batman may have some moments but I don't think it'd be good over the long haul.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2008)

the old trinity has fallen, all hail the new trinity


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 17, 2008)

Black Adam vs. Ares?

I'm freaking sold.


----------



## Green Lantern (Aug 17, 2008)

Very interesting developments!


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 17, 2008)

Is that Cir-El?

Cat people. 

edit:
Oh it's Tomorrow Woman. Nice!


----------



## Segan (Aug 17, 2008)

Is issue 18 of JSA available already? I wanna know how Power Girl is gonna get outta this mess.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2008)

next wednesday


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 17, 2008)

So Supes, Batman and Wonder Woman aren't going to be on Trinity anymore?! This intrigues me... I might finally check this series out now.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 18, 2008)

Alex Ross drew Dick Grayson and Barbara Gordon in their current identities


Hell has frozen over.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2008)

November solicitations is arguably the greatest solicits I've seen yet.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Alex Ross drew Dick Grayson and Barbara Gordon in their current identities
> 
> 
> Hell has frozen over.



what's next?  Ross drawing Kyle Rayner? 

seriously though that is the most awesome thing Ross has drawn in a while


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2008)

Frank Gorshin sings the Riddler Song in Character

LINK


Goddamn his performance on that show was FUCKING PERFECT


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 19, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Alex Ross drew Dick Grayson and Barbara Gordon in their current identities
> 
> 
> Hell has frozen over.



my hero artistpek


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Speaking if Alex Ross, am I the only one who thought Marvels sucked?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 19, 2008)

I loved Marvels. Admittedly, I haven't re-read it since it was first published, so that might have been the first blush of discovering Alex Ross I was feeling. At the time, it was _revolutionary_ art.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 19, 2008)

"Brave and the Bold" got more awesome.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I loved Marvels. Admittedly, I haven't re-read it since it was first published, so that might have been the first blush of discovering Alex Ross I was feeling. At the time, it was _revolutionary_ art.


For some reason I just can't get into it... Like, none of the issues. The art is cool, but the story, it bores me.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 19, 2008)

Guy Gardner is cool, but I don't know if that show is really for me. I'm definitely a brooding-post-Neal-Adams-Batman kind of guy.

@M0. Suddenly, I'm interested in re-reading it.


----------



## vicious1 (Aug 19, 2008)

Love Marvels. Waiting for Busiek to get that 2nd one out (and for him to get Astro City out more. If only he wasn't tied up with a weekly...) 

I like Alex Ross's art alot but for some reason his covers don't really do it for me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 19, 2008)

vicious1 said:


> Love Marvels. Waiting for Busiek to get that 2nd one out (and for him to get Astro City out more. If only he wasn't tied up with a weekly...)
> 
> I like Alex Ross's art alot but for some reason his covers don't really do it for me.


I'm just the oposite. I love his cover art but his interiors... meh. Ross sucks at capturing motion and character movement.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 19, 2008)

In short, Ross sux. And I bet he was held at gunpoint when he was "asked" to do that B: RIP cover.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 19, 2008)

I bought this Alex Ross t-shirt at the mall.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2008)

Ross is unmatched in terms of awesomeness ... in covers.  Though I do agree in terms of action he's stuck in his photographic sense of drawing.

oh and M0 you should read "Ruins" is Warren Ellis telling "Marvels" on another world everything has turned to shit and everything that could have gone right went straight down the crapper.  I lold at the last page so pessimistic.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Ross is unmatched in terms of awesomeness ... in covers. Though I do agree in terms of action he's stuck in his photographic sense of drawing.





Kilowog said:


> oh and M0 you should read "Ruins" is Warren Ellis telling "Marvels" on another world everything has turned to shit and everything that could have gone right went straight down the crapper. I lold at the last page so pessimistic.


I'll pass. Anything akin to Marvels won't be read by this guy.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'll pass. Anything akin to Marvels won't be read by this guy.




meh: I just read Marvels because it's Marvels in a garbage can.  I mean every possible thing has gone wrong.  Mutants are all pretty much treated as subhuman freaks (cyclops had his eyes gouged out by doctors, quicksilver had his legs chopped off, kitty got her intestines cut out, etc.), Xavier is president, peter parker spider bit killed him with superaids, hulk gives peopel cancer, thor is a mental hospital, nick fury shoots protitutes for fun, punisher is a hobo, etc. I lold, call me a sadist if you will


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> meh: I just read Marvels because it's Marvels in a garbage can. I mean every possible thing has gone wrong. Mutants are all pretty much treated as subhuman freaks (cyclops had his eyes gouged out by doctors, quicksilver had his legs chopped off, kitty got her intestines cut out, etc.), Xavier is president, *peter parker spider bit killed him with superaids, hulk gives peopel cancer, thor is a mental hospital, nick fury shoots protitutes for fun, punisher is a hobo,* etc. I lold, call me a sadist if you will




Ok. I'm sold


----------



## deathgod (Aug 19, 2008)

LIL_MO is that T-shirt real. Cuz it's awesome!!


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm sold on Marvels as well.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2008)

that thing I mentioned it called "ruins"

also anyone else gonna check out the new Birds of Prey arc?  Joker attacks the BoP hoping to finishing off Babs


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 21, 2008)

The Superman/Batman issue is so damn epic funny.

The conversations between Batman and chibi/mini Batman are hilarious. . . especially the mini's origin.

"In two shoves, my parents were never the same again. I swore that no one will ever be bullied again in my town."

"Of course my parents are alive. What happened to yours?"

"I'm the GOSHDARN Batman!"


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> meh: I just read Marvels because it's Marvels in a garbage can.  I mean every possible thing has gone wrong.  Mutants are all pretty much treated as subhuman freaks (cyclops had his eyes gouged out by doctors, quicksilver had his legs chopped off, kitty got her intestines cut out, etc.), Xavier is president, peter parker spider bit killed him with superaids, hulk gives peopel cancer, thor is a mental hospital, nick fury shoots protitutes for fun, punisher is a hobo, etc. I lold, call me a sadist if you will



This is relevant to my interests.

Also a Superman/Batman that didn't suck? This I got to see...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 21, 2008)

Superman Batman 51 was pretty cool. Little Superman is made of win, (but the big one still fails hard) and Little Batman's origin was beyond hilarity.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 21, 2008)

"I'm the goshdarned Bat..."
"Be quiet."

So much win.



And:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 21, 2008)

since nothin bad actually happend in the "kiddie world", I'm betting that's probably food on Two-Face's face. 


**EDIT*


deathgod said:


> LIL_MO is that T-shirt real. Cuz it's awesome!!


Yeah. The shirt is real.


----------



## vicious1 (Aug 21, 2008)

It looks like cake. There is frosting and a cherry.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah, I see it now. The Joker looks creepy. 

He's carrying Doomsday around on a chain.


----------



## Rice Ball (Aug 21, 2008)

Primes back.

I'm weeping as it looks like they are turning him face


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2008)

@ m0: Big Supes is awesome, you just haven't bothered to read any of his good stories or bother to see through your hate. 

@ Riceball: there's a Final Crisis thread for that


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 21, 2008)

What haappens after Batman R.I.P, business as usual?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2008)

^Hell ******* no ************

it's been all but confirmed that Bruce will not longer be bats and that Hush, Catwoman and all the previous Robins will fight it out.

also Neil Gaiman is doing a story called *"Whatever Happened to the Caped Crusader?"*, which will apparently be very similar to Alan Moore's _excellent_ Superman story *"Whatever Happened to the Man of Tomorrow?"* which was "the last Superman story" before CoIE rebooted everything


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 21, 2008)

^ Yup. So a lot of people (myself included) are expecting a reboot.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 21, 2008)

Has a reason ever been given for Batman not building himself a suit of power armor? I mean, it's more than obvious from the comics that he could do so, but perhaps it goes against his own values or the DC editorial's view of the character. It's not something he would use all of the time, only when the situation requires it.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2008)

I think Bruce would rather do the fighting himself, only time he ever did anything remotely similar was in Kingdom Come, but he was really old and couldn't fight.

Also after Azrael, I think Bruce would rather stick to the way he does things.


----------



## mow (Aug 22, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Superman Batman 51 was pretty cool. Little Superman is made of win, *(but the big one still fails hard)* and Little Batman's origin was beyond hilarity.



*gives you cheese cake*



Kilowog said:


> @ m0: Big Supes is awesome, you just haven't bothered to read any of his good stories or bother to see through your hate.



*doesnt give you cheese cake*

Supes sucks monkey cock. I swear i never hated a character as much as i loathe and despise him. The only time he was ever good was when the focus was on other characters or he was getting his ass handed to him. *Lex Luthor: Man Of Steel*, *Superman: Red Son* or* Outsiders* when Nightwing basically told him off for being such a pussy for not getting his hands dirty where it really mattered in the outsiders (then proceeded to threaten him with a baseball sized pc of kryptoniate. I <3 you, nightwing)

what an utterly dull character, how he can be such a bore when he has someone as brilliant flawed as LL is trully beyond me. floating around curing every booboo the world has without a second though. He's the yaweh to LL's Nietzsche. and I _hate_ yaweh

_why dont you put the whole world in a bottle, superman._ hah, pwned by the genius that is Lex.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

I was once like you, but then I actually decided to read some good stories with Supes in it instead of blindly hating him _for no good reason._

Under the skillful hands of people like Geoff Johns, Alan Moore, Grant Morrison, and many others, he's as big and compelling a character as anyone else in comics.  I cite "All-Star Superman" and "Whatever Happened To The Man of Tomorrow?" as good examples of this. Also Johns' Action Comic is as good, if not better than Green Lantern, with me _only_ holding GL higher because of the promise of Blackest Night.

Sure he's "flawless" but he truly wishes he wasn't, he loves this planet so much that he puts so much effort into trying to "cure all the booboos" and when he fails it even marginally, it tears him up as much as all the Kryptonite in the world, the death of Pa Kent in ASS and the first Superman movies were some of the most heartbreaking moments I've ever seen, I almost teared up when reading that panel of All-Star Superman.  It's like Morrison put it "Supes is a god who thinks he's a man, Lex is a man who thinks himself a god".  As much as I like a Lex, Luthor's too stubborn to see him that way and never will which makes him tragic and flawed to me.

Also that thing with Nightwing is way out of character, Nightwing respects Supes about as much as anyone in DC, hell "nightwing" was originally one of Supes's IDs.  If Bruce was his "father", Clark was the uncle he wished would always hang out with him.  Both Nightwing : Year One and Tomasi' run _perfectly_ show the relationship between Dick and Clark, with Dick remarking that Clark is more "human" than anyone he's ever known.

Also this blind hatred is annoying the fucking hell out of me, this is the 3rd time I've had to get into this argument today, twice online, once IRL.   12th this _week_.  I'm starting to wonder why I bother with you morons anymore, Supes isn't even on my top 10 list and it's not like you guys are gonna read this, just gonna post a retarded one liner and some shit like that.  Anyways I've had a long day, and I should really be getting to bed now.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 22, 2008)

^ Yup. Still, I don't blame people for disliking Supes. In the "serious Supes" period since _The Man of Steel_ Superman has been mostly written below his potential as a character. The really good Superman stories from this period are rarer than the boring stories from this period. Which is a shame because the really good stories show just how interesting and compelling he can be.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 22, 2008)

The definitive Superman story, IMO, is Paul Dini and Alex Ross' "Superman: Peace on Earth".


----------



## Segan (Aug 22, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The definitive Superman story, IMO, is Paul Dini and Alex Ross' "Superman: Peace on Earth".


Is that where Superman saved a girl from hunger death and afterwards tried to feed on the whole world by transporting food to poor countries for one day to pass a message to the world?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 22, 2008)

Segan said:


> Is that where Superman saved a girl from hunger death and afterwards tried to feed on the whole world by transporting food to poor countries for one day to pass a message to the world?



That's the one.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 22, 2008)

mow said:


> *gives you cheese cake*


mmmmm... delicious.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> mmmmm... delicious.



FUCKING CALLED IT



> Also this blind hatred is annoying the fucking hell out of me, this is the 3rd time I've had to get into this argument today, twice online, once IRL.  12th this week. I'm starting to wonder why I bother with you morons anymore, Supes isn't even on my top 10 list and it's not like you guys are gonna read this, just gonna post a retarded one liner and some shit like that. Anyways I've had a long day, and I should really be getting to bed now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 22, 2008)

How long are you going to whine about people not liking the comics that you like?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

Until math class starts 

Also I wasn't whinning, I was trying to make an actual point.  If I was whinning you would be able to tell *very* easily


----------



## Segan (Aug 22, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> That's the one.


It was quite interesting, if I say so myself.

His job is no easier without the villains. He will probably be the first one to understand how Mother Theresa must have felt, doing good deeds all alone in a world full of hunger and poverty.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 22, 2008)

Damn I really need to read those Dini/Ross Tabloids eventually


----------



## Castiel (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow i just found out that Jim Shooter was 13 or so when he first started writting comics professionally for DC (his legendary run of Legion of Super-Heroes) 

Is that a record?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 23, 2008)

I think so. I remember that Trent Kaniuga started out very young, but I can't seem to find out how old he was.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 23, 2008)

I read Superman Birthright today in Borders. Long story short, I enjoyed it a great deal and was even tempted to buy it, but decided not due to some really glaring damage to the book (I'm really particular about that). One thing that stood out to me is that it said Kryptonians never had contact with any other intelligent races; that's obviously been retconned since it's now been established that they had a corrupt empire. Taking that into consideration, is Birthright still canon?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2008)

well it became "sort of" canon during Infinite Crisis (Alex makes a passing reference to it), but afterwards is kinda up in the air, what with Geoff Johns retconning everything in sight nowadays (don't argue this, Johns' run of AC may be the best Superman storytelling in years, but every arc has been for the purposes of retconning something or other)

Also that scene where Luthor finds out that Supes doesn;t know he's an alien then starts laughing in his face and records it for youtube was hilarious.  The ending was also very heartfelt with Kal yelling his message through time.

only thing against is that Leinil Yu did the art


----------



## Arishem (Aug 24, 2008)

To be honest, Yu's art doesn't bother to me most of the time. New Avengers is an exception. 

Another trade I read at Borders was Morrison's Ultramarine Corps. Seeing Nebula Man and the Sheeda in a mainstream DCU story was interesting, and it somewhat justifies the incorporation of Seven Soldiers into actual events. I was also surprised that Grodd eats people.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2008)

Well Grodd has _always_ threatened to eat Flash, so I'd have been surprised if it was a bluff.

Also according to Morrison, Seven Soldiers was always in the main DCU


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 24, 2008)

It combines my two favorite things: Batman and Japan.

Does he have a mecha? Batman with a mecha would be badass.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2008)

people who wanna read a Batman manga should check out *Child fo Dreams* and *Death mask*, they were pretty imho


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2008)

I'd highly recommend DC's "Tangent"verse, it's a VERY ambitious and intriguing reimagining of the DCU.


----------



## deathgod (Aug 24, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *only thing against is that Leinil Yu did the art*



Blasphemy. 

I guess I must be in the minority but I like Yu's artstlye alot more than most others. I guess some of you find it a bit too sketchy, but I love it. I've seen others that try to imitate him but fail miserably.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2008)

Just got up to date with Trinity, it's an interesting series to say the least, nothing like Countdown or 52 in terms of format, which is good cause that story telling method would have gotten tired the 3rd time around.  Liked the bits with the JLA, and the Evil Trinity (Morgaine Le Fay, Despero and a new guy named Enigma), and the return of the Anti-Matter Universe CSA.

The current plot interests me, with the Evil Trinity gathering artifacts from the lives of the current Trinity, they even *stole the Joker's laugh* 

I also liked that the most recent issue included a backup story entirely about the Riddler.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 25, 2008)

> When a fan later asked if DC would stop bringing back dead characters, Van Sciver stated, *?You?re going to not like ?Blackest Night,? sir.?*


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 25, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> people who wanna read a Batman manga should check out *Child fo Dreams* and *Death mask*, they were pretty imho


My only problem with Child of Dreams was how everyones' faces were drawn with those huge ass noses. Bruce in his mask thankfully didn't suffer from the same problem, but man, it's really distracting at times(to me, at least).


----------



## Taleran (Aug 25, 2008)

Damn I hope someone turns this into an Elseworlds


----------



## Lal Mirch (Aug 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Just got up to date with Trinity, it's an interesting series to say the least, nothing like Countdown or 52 in terms of format, which is good cause that story telling method would have gotten tired the 3rd time around.  Liked the bits with the JLA, and the Evil Trinity (Morgaine Le Fay, Despero and a new guy named Enigma), and the return of the Anti-Matter Universe CSA.
> 
> The current plot interests me, with the Evil Trinity gathering artifacts from the lives of the current Trinity, they even *stole the Joker's laugh*
> 
> I also liked that the most recent issue included a backup story entirely about the Riddler.



Yeah, it's been pretty good so far. The self contained storytelling has been a nice change from the format used in the previous weekly series. 

The Riddler backup story was interesting indeed.


----------



## mow (Aug 26, 2008)

okay, Kilowog. That LoSH story in action comics is easily one of my fav stories ever.


----------



## Green Lantern (Aug 26, 2008)

From Superman hater to Superman lover- the poozer strikes again!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2008)

of course, I don't recommend crap 

Also everyone who even THOUGHT about reading *Final Crisis: Legions of 3 Worlds* MUST read that arc + the epilogue, not just cause it's important, cause it's damn good


oh yeah also DIdio has pretty much stated that Simon Dark, Jonah Hex, Manhunter and Blue Beetle are all potentially next on the chopping block

also Trinity WILL have long lasting effects on the DCU that will be addressed at some point after Final Crisis.

oh yeah and Black Lightning is getting his own "Year One" miniseries


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 26, 2008)

*New GM interview*

Pillaged Taken from :



			
				BenjaminBirdie said:
			
		

> On Final Crisis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arishem (Aug 26, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> oh yeah also DIdio has pretty much stated that Simon Dark, Jonah Hex, Manhunter and Blue Beetle are all potentially next on the chopping block



The disconnect between quality and sales boggles the mind. As for me, when it comes to new or obscure characters, I'll pick up their titles just for the chance to experience something refreshing and new. However, it looks like most buyers are drawn by familiarity. 

On another subject: I just started reading JLA v3. Both the White Martian and Angel invasions were very good in my opinion. DC's premier superhero team should tackle epic shit like this. If one thing is for certain, it's that I'm enjoying it a helluva lot more than volume 4.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2008)

in before graham acre


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 26, 2008)

> If one thing is for certain, it's that I'm enjoying it a helluva lot more than volume 4.


McDuffie is picking things up though. Now that DC's faggotry isn't holding him back.



Kilowog said:


> in before graham acre


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2008)

@ arishem: just wait till you get to the epic story arcs like Rock of Ages (GM's first major Fourth World related story) or Tower of Babel (Ra's Al Ghul vs the entire JLA)

@ acre: let's all pray to our respective gods that this'll be more like ASS and not ASB&RtBW



ghstwrld said:


> Pillaged Taken from :
> 
> stuff about this -



best. interview. ever.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 26, 2008)

ghstwrld said:
			
		

> You know, the power that the superheroes are up against in this one is this really, really big fundamental evil power. It's Jack Kirby's Master of all Evil, in fact. *We wanted it to feel like you were in it with the heroes, and you didn't quite know the rules anymore and you weren't quite getting all of the information you would get in other crossovers to make you feel comfortable. So there's a sense that we wanted the readers to feel slightly vulnerable and exposed as well, and give them the impression that they were interacting with a world that was suddenly at mercy of evil.*



But the exact same people who spent so many years bitching and complaining and whining over Darkseid becoming the whipping boy of the DCU are now devoting their time and energy to bitching and complaining and whining over the series being scary and dark and evil, despite the fact that, as they rightly complained about in the first place, when Darkseid attacks at full-strength, you *should* end up neck-deep in seriously twisted and bad crap. Proving that some "fans" _are_ just better off ignored.

I love this part...



> In a lot of cases, it comes down to patience - everything will link up and be explained by the time the story's over and not before. If you can't be bothered waiting for answers and want the whole story at once, you'll be driven mad. *It's serialized. That's just the way it is.*



Which is what I've been saying for months now. Heaven forbid we use some common sense for once.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 26, 2008)

I found it interesting that Morrison is actually going to tackle Countdown's continuity screw ups. That shows a great deal of consideration on his part toward the fans. Props to him for that.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 26, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> Which is what I've been saying for months now. Heaven forbid we use some common sense for once.


It's as if neither of you have ever heard of pacing or plotting. They're particularly important in serialized stories.

I'm NOT complaining about the pacing myself, but to say "it'll all get wrapped up" is stupid and useless if people stop buying the book because you've bored them to death.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm not bored


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 27, 2008)

^ I'm not bored either. What I am saying is that when people _do_ get bored, it's stupid to expect them to keep buying the book/watching the show. Part of your job as a teller of serial stories is to hold interest.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 27, 2008)

I finished Rock of Ages last night. It strikes me that Final Crisis is grander version of that story, which will have lasting repercussions in the DC universe. Imagine if there is no convenient solution and all of humanity still remembers being enslaved along with the planet bearing visible scars. That'd be an awesome note to start off in 09 as we head into Blackest Night. And it all falls down...fuck yeah!  

This is exactly the kick in the pants that the franchise needed.


----------



## mow (Aug 27, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> From Superman hater to Superman lover- the poozer strikes again!



no no, i still very much _loathe_ the very premise of Superman . I'll always side with Lex/Lucifer/Satan when it comes to Supes/Yaweh/God (im not an atheist, but im of the school of thought that God is an utter prick). Again, my only response to Kilowog's great post a few days ago defending Supes is to post scans from Lex Luthor: Man Of Steel (which i personall think is the only LL appearance where a writer got the character right).

however; hating superman doesn't mean I'm too blinded to not enjoy a very well written story, and man does johns know how to hold his pen. I really enjoyed his presence (which is a first) and role in the story and I went from utterly uninterested in stupidly named galactic teenage force to very eager to delve into their mythos. Def picking up FC: Legions of t3 worlds.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2008)

I quite liked that link Gooba posted in the villain thread, perfectly sums up Luthor.  He's not evil, he just thinks he's the greatest hero in the world which is why Kevin Spacey Luthor sucked balls.



> hating superman doesn't mean I'm too blinded to not enjoy a very well written story,



I'll take what I can get


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2008)

This week's Trinity was pretty good, pretty much Superman beating down Ultraman and Superwoman.  First time Supes ever seemed "Badass" to me, but in this case he did borrow Bruce's personality


----------



## Arishem (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok, it's official: Gog is fucking awesome. His "solution" for the guerrilla fighters is pragmatic and very unique. To be honest, I would have never guessed it beforehand. I fully agree with taking meaningless lives and turning them into something useful. It will be interesting to see how this situation is resolved. John continues to hit all the right notes.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2008)

indeed, but lets take it to the JSA thread since talk here gets diluded


----------



## Lal Mirch (Aug 27, 2008)

A bit disappointed about Manhunter possibly getting the axe again. Well, there's always BoP.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 27, 2008)

*just read Teen Titans*

wait...WTF...did that just happen?


----------



## chrisp (Aug 28, 2008)

I just read The Killing Joke Taxman! 

But it was so short! Which is the next book for me?


----------



## Green Lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

mow said:


> no no, i still very much _loathe_ the very premise of Superman . I'll always side with Lex/Lucifer/Satan when it comes to Supes/Yaweh/God (im not an atheist, but im of the school of thought that God is an utter prick). Again, my only response to Kilowog's great post a few days ago defending Supes is to post scans from Lex Luthor: Man Of Steel (which i personall think is the only LL appearance where a writer got the character right).
> 
> however; hating superman doesn't mean I'm too blinded to not enjoy a very well written story, and man does johns know how to hold his pen. I really enjoyed his presence (which is a first) and role in the story and I went from utterly uninterested in stupidly named galactic teenage force to very eager to delve into their mythos. Def picking up FC: Legions of t3 worlds.



I personally love the concept of Superman- he's the perfect being, and because of that, he is flawed. All he needs is a good writer who gets that, and the storylines which can flow from that premise would be awesome.

That said, DC's stories have been on point for me- everything they are making- RIP, the new arc in the Supes books, JSA, Final Crisis etc have all been excellent.

Some titles aren't doing that fantastically, but comparatively, the storytelling standards have been really high compared to the mess that is SI.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Aug 28, 2008)

Taxman said:


> *just read Teen Titans*
> 
> wait...WTF...did that just happen?



I know. The cover is SO misleading. I expected a cool little intro for Wonder Dog, then I get to the last page and I'm sitting over there going, "What the HELL?!"


Well, if Blue Beetle gets canceled, at least he's in Teen Titans.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Six #1 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Aug 30, 2008)

this was good week for super powered dogs


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 30, 2008)

Taxman said:


> *just read Teen Titans*
> 
> wait...WTF...did that just happen?



Indeed.

Why the heck did McKeever killed them off? I imagine Johns wouldn't be happy, after the trouble of reintroducing them into modern post-IC continuity.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 30, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Why the heck did McKeever killed them off?



shits and giggles


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 30, 2008)

How do you guys feel about the Power Girl series coming up?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 30, 2008)

could be good, though I wonder if she'll be in E-2 or NE for it.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 30, 2008)

^On that topic, I wonder if she's been transported to the actual E2 universe or a corrupt fabrication by Gog.


----------



## qks (Aug 30, 2008)

i may be very late


but did i just see tim drake own jason todd


when did drake get that good saying hes better trains,he is not!

im appalled


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> could be good, though I wonder if she'll be in E-2 or NE for it.



I'm excited for it. 

I have high hopes for any series about a female superhero that's not just someone's girlfriend or a sidekick.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 30, 2008)

I hope that her title series shows Power Girl as a strong leader. She actually comes off as indecisive as the JSA's chairwoman, when it should be the opposite considering her personality and the weight of that title. It'll be interesting to see if her book ties into the story arcs that involve Superman and Supergirl.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 30, 2008)

I love the boob stuff though. That absolutely has to stay.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 30, 2008)

Arishem said:


> ^On that topic, I wonder if she's been transported to the actual E2 universe or a corrupt fabrication by Gog.



She's been transported to the _post-IC_ Earth-2 continuum.

The Earth-2 that she wants -- the _original_ Earth-2 that existed before COIE -- is literally no more. Nothing short of the writer him/herself can bring back that specific Earth-2.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 30, 2008)

Suzumebachi said:


> I'm excited for it.
> 
> I have high hopes for any series about a female superhero that's not just someone's girlfriend or a sidekick.



Power Girl is basically the Supergirl of Earth-Two (pre-crisis worlds spelled out the number), so I guess you _could_ argue her sidekick status.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 31, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Power Girl is basically the Supergirl of Earth-Two (pre-crisis worlds spelled out the number), so I guess you _could_ argue her sidekick status.



I'd rather not. Let her have this. Come on.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2008)

Fine, but she is still a relative of a major hero can't just sidestep that.

Also Kal-L was awesome.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 31, 2008)

Watch it get sidestepped. It will.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 31, 2008)

Vixen, another independent heroine, is getting her own book. I'm not sure if it's an ongoing or a mini-series, though. Then there's always Wonder Woman. Gail Simone's run on WW has been good in my opinion, and most of it has been setup for things to come; the ball will really get rolling when Genocide (Diana's Doomsday) enters the picture.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2008)

there's also Manhunter and Birds of Prey


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 31, 2008)

Arishem said:


> Vixen, another independent heroine, is getting her own book. I'm not sure if it's an ongoing or a mini-series, though. Then there's always Wonder Woman. Gail Simone's run on WW has been good in my opinion, and most of it has been setup for things to come; the ball will really get rolling when Genocide (Diana's Doomsday) enters the picture.



Oh, Vixen? I didn't know about that. 

Wonder Woman...I stopped reading the new Wonder Woman when Circe took Wonder Woman's powers. Got kind of silly. Guess I'll check it out again.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2008)

wow that was like the first arc, there's been 2 different writers since then.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 31, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> wow that was like the first arc, there's been 2 different writers since then.



Wonder Woman is notorious for being poorly written though...


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2008)

Greg Rucka, George Perez, Phil Jimenez and William Messner-Loeb all disagree with you.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 31, 2008)

Which one wrote where she worked at the taco place?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2008)

that was during the retarded half of the Messner-Loeb era.

Rucka made the book badass.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 31, 2008)

Hell, I'd like my own shot at writing a Wonder Woman story.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 31, 2008)

retarded some people are


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 31, 2008)

You know who needs a movie? The Doom Patrol.


----------



## Cindy (Sep 2, 2008)

Just saw the Titans #4 preview. 

Both Titans books are disappointing me.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 2, 2008)

If you're talking about the Teen Titans, well, it's the Teen Titans.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2008)

your post does not compute, Johns was great on the TT


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 2, 2008)

The whole idea of a sidekick Justice League doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 2, 2008)

Teen Titans eww.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 3, 2008)

It has it's role in the DC Universe. Which is a lot more than we can say about Young Avengers at this point.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 3, 2008)

No one cares about the Young Avengers either.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh wow.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 3, 2008)

Suzumebachi said:


> No one cares about the Young Avengers either.



Exactly, which is why I said, Teen Titan's has its place in the DC Universe.

Some people still like Teen Titans. But in general DC team books suck anyways. I mean try to think of a team book that is better than Batman, Action Comics, or Green Lantern, within DC.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2008)

Currently JSA is the best of all the DC team books, which is _near_ the level of those books but hasn't reached it.  2nd place for me would be Birds of Prey, then a distant 3rd is TT or the Threeboot LoSH

Though if Gail Simone can write to the level of her previous 2 minis then Secret Six will bump its way to 2nd place.

Also I do NOT consider GLC a team book, to me it seems more like a book with an ensemble cast.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 3, 2008)

scan some issue


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 3, 2008)

I started reading Watchmen yesterday and i'm starting to like it and american comics in general.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Sep 5, 2008)

Secret Six was entertaining. Glad Gail's back writing these characters.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Bane's going to fit in with the group pretty well.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 5, 2008)

yay!![/BANEfanboy]

also all the most recent issues of Trinity have been made of win


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 5, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Exactly, which is why I said, Teen Titan's has its place in the DC Universe.
> 
> Some people still like Teen Titans. But in general DC team books suck anyways. I mean try to think of a team book that is better than Batman, Action Comics, or Green Lantern, within DC.



Ahem, JSA.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 6, 2008)

After reading "The Boys" I can't help but feel off-panel the JSA are sociopathic assholes who drink and smoke and gang-bang Power-Girl.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 6, 2008)

but their caretaker bakes cookies for all the visiters


----------



## escamoh (Sep 6, 2008)

does anyone know where i can find the 4 volumes for _52_

i can't find it online and it's not at my library or barnes & noble OR boarders


----------



## Waspinator (Sep 7, 2008)

Waspinator advises all of you to buy Paul Dini's Detective TPB. The man's work is amazing.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Sep 10, 2008)

List of whose showing in Brave and the Bold.

I thought I saw the Emerald Empress in the teaser. I hope they use somethign close the the DCAU Clock King.

Also, Fire? _Jonah Hex_? *Kamandi*? WIN!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2008)

Wonder Woman #24 was made of win


----------



## Ziko (Sep 12, 2008)

I think I'll be buying a batman comic tomorrow, but I'm not sure which one to get.
The one's I'm thinking about is:

The Long Halloween,The Killing Joke or Batman Year One. But I can't decide which one to get :S


----------



## Castiel (Sep 12, 2008)

year one is the starting point


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 12, 2008)

Ziko said:


> I think I'll be buying a batman comic tomorrow, but I'm not sure which one to get.
> The one's I'm thinking about is:
> 
> The Long Halloween,The Killing Joke or Batman Year One. But I can't decide which one to get :S



The Long Halloween. That's my recommendation.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 14, 2008)

the newest Booster Gold reminded me of why time travel stories hurt my head


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 14, 2008)

Truthfully, he does look like the part.

But I doubt the can act it.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 14, 2008)

He's a good actor. Is Black Adam really that deep?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 14, 2008)

Sure he is. Trapped between hero and villain. Man out of time. Once and future king. He's nicely complex.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 14, 2008)

And do you think it's a stretch for Dwayne Johnson?


----------



## bengus (Sep 15, 2008)

Ziko said:


> I think I'll be buying a batman comic tomorrow, but I'm not sure which one to get.
> The one's I'm thinking about is:
> 
> The Long Halloween,The Killing Joke or Batman Year One. But I can't decide which one to get :S



Year One is the best overall for me. The main problem is that the focus isn't on Bruce Wayne, but on Gordon - which makes it difficult for most fans to name it as the best Batman story ever.  - Storywise I'd put it on top out of any Batman story ever written. I almost don't believe that Frank Miller wrote the thing. Try looking for the graphic novel version of the coloring over the original comic colors. 

Killing Joke is deep and haunting. Moore's writing and Bolland's art are made of win. Think leaving the theatre after _The Dark Knight_ - that's the feeling I had after reading this.

I'm not a big fan of Long Halloween. I've read it and can't say its the best Batman story. I think of it as a noir Batman retelling taking a Baker's Dozen worth of issues? 

Image has a lot to answer for in pacing comics into what they are today.


----------



## bengus (Sep 15, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Sure he is. Trapped between hero and villain. Man out of time. Once and future king. He's nicely complex.



Apart from powers and costume - what makes him different from Namor then?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 15, 2008)

namor is a mutant, teth is arabic


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 15, 2008)

Suzumebachi said:


> And do you think it's a stretch for Dwayne Johnson?


Yes.



bengus said:


> Apart from powers and costume - what makes him different from Namor then?


They are pretty similar, even power-wise (in type of power, not level of power) except for the "man out of time" part. Namor's a modern fish. Black Adam is an ancient fellow.

Black Adam is a darker, more violent, more powerful reflection of Namor.


----------



## mow (Sep 15, 2008)

that brings me to this question: recommended Back Adam reading? I already love 52 and WW3, but id like to brush up on past and current stories that i probabily never heard of. I never was much into the Shazam mythos before 52


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 15, 2008)

The modern, multi-dimensional Black Adam really started with Geoff Johns _JSA_ series. I don't remember which issue he first appeared, but it was very early on.


----------



## bengus (Sep 15, 2008)

Spy_Smasher said:


> They are pretty similar, even power-wise (in type of power, not level of power) except for the "man out of time" part. Namor's a modern fish. Black Adam is an ancient fellow.
> 
> Black Adam is a darker, more violent, more powerful reflection of Namor.



I think they're pretty similar in the "man out of time" part. Namor's also pretty ancient (he HAS been around since WWII) in his own right. I feel Namor's grown past his younger angry phase that Black Adam seems to be currently in. 

btw, did Adam say he was an "Arab"?  seem to be conflicted on the issue themselves.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 15, 2008)

bengus said:


> I think they're pretty similar in the "man out of time" part. Namor's also pretty ancient (he HAS been around since WWII) in his own right.


I see where you are coming from, but the degree of change is radically different. Black Adam _skipped millenia _of cultural change and was cast into the modern era. Namor _grew up _over the course of _decades_.



> I feel Namor's grown past his younger angry phase that Black Adam seems to be currently in.


I agree, current Black Adam does have a lot in common with young Namor. I've got to say that I really love Namor. He's one of those characters where 60+ years of continuity has only made him richer and more interesting.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 15, 2008)

and now 

Marvel Knights + Namor + SCIENCE + the Art of SS:Requiem


----------



## Castiel (Sep 15, 2008)

mow said:


> that brings me to this question: recommended Back Adam reading? I already love 52 and WW3, but id like to brush up on past and current stories that i probabily never heard of. I never was much into the Shazam mythos before 52



I'd recommend Trials of Shazam! (for the current state of the Shazam mythos) and Black Adam: Dark Age (what's up with BA post 52)


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

cool the Morrison/Millar run of Flash is finally being collected





> *THE FLASH: EMERGENCY STOP TP
> Written by Grant Morrison & Mark Millar
> Art by Paul Ryan & John Nyberg
> Cover by Steve Lightle*
> ...


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> cool the Morrison/Millar run of Flash is finally being collected



Bart Allen


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2008)

that's wally


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 16, 2008)

That is a retarded physique.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 16, 2008)

i love Bart Allen(too bad they killed him),could grown much more


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey, when do the Power Girl and Vixen series come out?


----------



## Toproq (Sep 17, 2008)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> i love Bart Allen(too bad they killed him),could grown much more



Bart was horrible. Wallys prediction was right. He was incapable of being the Flash. I am glad hes gone.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2008)

Inertia Bart was epic win


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> cool the Morrison/Millar run of Flash is finally being collected


ugly art is ugly. >_>


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2008)

at least it's just cover art, and not interior


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 18, 2008)

Garth Ennis needs to write more Hitman stories.


----------



## vicious1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Well it would be tricky trying to fit them in somewhere given how it all ended up.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd like a follow up on what Bueno is up to now


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2008)

haha, Bart was a bad Flash this guy says?  I wonder what happens when creators get forced to shoehorn their characters into positions they know are bad for them?  Or when fans can't get past 5+ decades ago and get over a character?  Or when you kill a character for shock value?  Yeh, Bart was a bad Flash but a great character and I like him loads more than Barry or Wally.

Wally needs to retire and live with his kids...and Bart doesn't need to replace him.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2008)

Dan DiDio said:
			
		

> For the month of January, the main DC Universe titles will be taken over by the villains of the DCU. Not just that, there will also be three to four villain-centric one-shots hitting that month as well.



rest of interview continued in link


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2008)

Whats going on Final Crisis.......I havent gotten a chance to read any comics since the ODB shop for comics got taken down...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 19, 2008)

Long story short, Darkseid finally knows the Anti-Equation, and uses it to dominate Earth.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2008)

Other than Orion........is anybody else dead?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2008)

Dr. Arthur Light and the Martian Manhunter


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2008)

oh my fucking god, Batman was created by the 1930's version of Greg Land


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 20, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> haha, Bart was a bad Flash this guy says?  I wonder what happens when creators get forced to shoehorn their characters into positions they know are bad for them?  Or when fans can't get past 5+ decades ago and get over a character?  Or when you kill a character for shock value?  Yeh, Bart was a bad Flash but a great character and I like him loads more than Barry or Wally.
> 
> Wally needs to retire and live with his kids...and Bart doesn't need to replace him.



QFT

Shadow,nice sig and avatar of the 4th Flash(Bart Allen) pek


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 20, 2008)

So no one knows about that Power Girl series?

I can't find any info.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 20, 2008)

stop asking nothing has been mentioned aside from the fact that it might exist


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 21, 2008)

LOL...well he would be Greg Land, if he swiped himself, and Porn.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2008)

Tangent Superman's Reign is starting to get good, next issue is when the 2 Superman fight


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> stop asking nothing has been mentioned aside from the fact that it might exist



Power Girl? Power Girl? Power Girl? Power Girl? Power Girl? Power Girl? Power Girl? Power Girl? Power Girl? Power Girl? Power Girl? Power Girl? Power Girl?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2008)

> This message is hidden because Suzumebachi is on your ignore list.



:WOW


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 21, 2008)

That's not funny...


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Superman/Batman #52 preview_ 
















Lil' Leaguers >>>>>> X-Babies


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 22, 2008)

Everything Green Arrow touches...turns to shit.

I just wanted to say that in a finalist way. Superman/Batman is suprisingly good in a balls tripping campy way. Bravo to them?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2008)

Kevin Smith's GA run was awesome


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 22, 2008)

Green Arrow is a fucking pig who deserves to be stuck on a skewer and fed to a pack of wolves...raw.

Do not underestimate my hatred for Green Arrow, you will be surprised.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm going assume you mean Michael Green since GA isn't even in the preview I posted, that was Red Arrow


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 22, 2008)

Actually I just got finished reading DC Universe: Decisions.

So fuck Green Arrow, fuck him in his probably heavily experimented on, liberal ass.

I don't know why I hate him. But the fact that I do hate him is enough to appease my reasons.


----------



## vicious1 (Sep 22, 2008)

why would you read that?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2008)

cause it had Bill Willingham's name on it.

anyways I stand by my love of Kevin Smith Green Arrow


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 22, 2008)

I love Green Arrow!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2008)

Trinity has been ok so far, also I've noticed this is essentially a spiritual sequel to JLA/Avengers


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, I think my issue with it is that I thought it would be like 51...Wishful thinking I know.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 25, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Superman/Batman #52 preview_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A bit saddened by what happened, but great 2 issues.

Heck, I'd call for a Lil' JLA on-going.


----------



## qks (Sep 25, 2008)

lil justice leauge was made out of pure win


n everytime i read teen titans it depresses me that wondergirl is still living


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2008)

lots of new anouncements


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2008)

Trinity's currently arc has me intrigued


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 8, 2008)

MK vs DC imagine done by Alex Ross.

High res image.

I figured you guys would be more interested in this than the VG board.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2008)

so apparently EVS is redesigning Wally West's costume.  It's still be red and won't make the fans angry, and it'll still be recognizably "Flash", but it'll be actually distinct from Barry's suit. (currently, Wally and Barry's suit only have 2 notable differences)


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 8, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> so apparently EVS is redesigning Wally West's costume.  It's still be red and won't make the fans angry, and it'll still be recognizably "Flash", but it'll be actually distinct from Barry's suit. (currently, Wally and Barry's suit only have 2 notable differences)



The difference I noticed in the MK Flash is that they seem to have given him gauntlets instead of a bolt across the wrist.  Missing anything else?

Also, what are the differences between Wally's and Barry's suits?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm talking about the comics not the game 

anyways 2 main differences:

Barry has wings on his boots, Wally doesn't
Barry's belt design goes all around his waist, Wally's parts at his groin


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 8, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I'm talking about the comics not the game
> 
> anyways 2 main differences:
> 
> ...



I knew that.  I was testing you.



Also, thank you for answering my question.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> MK vs DC imagine done by Alex Ross.
> 
> High res image.
> 
> I figured you guys would be more interested in this than the VG board.



Alex Ross and Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 9, 2008)

speed up video of Ross drawing that game cover


----------



## deathgod (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm loving Hush more and more, calling Selina a gutter slut. LOL I'm liking Detective alot more than RIP, mainly cause I think RIP tries too hard and comes off as overly confusing. Someone should make a thread for funniest/most awesome lines in comics.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

newest JLA was pretty good, McDuffy is finally hitting his stride

Anansi (paraphrased): hahaha you fail Animal Man, I mean really, "aliens gave me my powers"?  There are NO aliens.

...

well aside from Superman, and that green guy, and pretty much every villain.  you know screw it, there ARE aliens but the ones you're thinking of don't exist


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 15, 2008)

WONDER WOMAN DAY



On that note, I'm really interested in reading Wonder Woman, but I have no idea where to begin.  

What are the essential stories?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2008)

read the Perez, Jimenez, Rucka runs of v2, then all of v3.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Joker OGN preview_


----------



## Castiel (Oct 18, 2008)

...  The Giffen/DeMatteis version of the Justice League is quite possibly the best ever, people go read this now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 20, 2008)

Static Shock makes his DCU appearance. . . in Terror Titans? Damn you, McKeever.

And looking to make Jericho a villain again? Fuck you Winnick.


----------



## WarriorS (Oct 20, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Static Shock makes his DCU appearance. . . in Terror Titans? Damn you, McKeever.
> 
> And looking to make Jericho a villain again? Fuck you Winnick.



Winnick is the Anti-Johns, just like Loeb is the Anti-Brubaker.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> ...  The Giffen/DeMatteis version of the Justice League is quite possibly the best ever, people go read this now.



I will infact do that just now.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2008)

lol Winnick, didn't he once go on a rant about how there need to be more female asian superheroes in comics, then completely jams female asian Dr. Light (metaphorically) into the refridgerator.


though I will conceed I liked his Trials of Shazam!, Exiles and Batman runs.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 20, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> lol Winnick, didn't he once go on a rant about how there need to be more female asian superheroes in comics, then completely jams female asian Dr. Light (metaphorically) into the refridgerator.
> 
> 
> though I will conceed I liked his Trials of Shazam!, Exiles and Batman runs.



 I find that to be hilarious wow Winnick is a fucking idiot with the exception of the comics that are below in your post.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah the gap in quality with his other works is loebesque.


----------



## WarriorS (Oct 20, 2008)

By the by, what the hell is happening in _Green Arrow_ right now? I got bored of how stupid it was getting. Did Ra's ever come back or something?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2008)

Only post resurrection appearances of Ra's I know of was when he was put in arkham in DC then when he was sprung in Nightwing

anyways I like to pretend that Green Arrow's series got cancelled after Brad Meltzer left.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 20, 2008)

I've had myself in a corner ignoring Green Arrow ever since Meltzer left.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 21, 2008)

Funny...I pretend Green Arrow doesn't exist at all


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2008)

Kevin Smith/Brad Meltzer runs were win 

KS: Resurrection was kinda cool, and Onomatopoeia was a cool arc villain.  Also filled with lots of lulzy moments (best Hawkman vs Ollie moment ever)

BM: well this was the best thing he's ever written, lacked the pretentiousness of his other work.


----------



## vicious1 (Oct 21, 2008)

> Static Shock makes his DCU appearance. . . in Terror Titans? Damn you, McKeever.



Seriously WTF.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 22, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And looking to make Jericho a villain again? Fuck you Winnick.



Bill Willingham is responsible as well, I mean what the fuck?  Jericho trying to kill all the presidential candidates?  where the fuck did that come from?


----------



## WarriorS (Oct 22, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Bill Willingham is responsible as well, I mean what the fuck?  Jericho trying to kill all the presidential candidates?  where the fuck did that come from?



Wait, _what_?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 22, 2008)

Good freaking heck.

Willingham is also the one responsible for offing Spoiler and ruining Leslie Thompkins, right?

Due to Fables, just keep him away from mainstream stuff.

And if he does it again, put a bullet in his leg.


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 22, 2008)

WarriorS said:


> Wait, _what_?


DC Universe: Decisions.

Stupid stupid stupid.

I'm hoping this isn't a permanent change.


----------



## WarriorS (Oct 22, 2008)

I liked Willingham for the most part on _Shadowpact_. I just stayed away from _DC: Decisions_. Is it as mind-numbingly horrible as everyone says it is?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 22, 2008)

WarriorS said:


> I liked Willingham for the most part on _Shadowpact_. I just stayed away from _DC: Decisions_. Is it as mind-numbingly horrible as everyone says it is?



Yes. Far worst than Civil War.


----------



## Arishem (Oct 22, 2008)

Heh, why does the editorial allow shit like this to get put together? They should attempt to bring all their titles to Green Lantern's and Action Comics' level of quality. While some will inevitably fail, it's better to aim high than to produce garbage. Of course, that being said, some writers just suck...


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 22, 2008)

Brave and the Bold preview clip.

CartoonNetwork.com still hates non-Americans, though, and it's not on YouTube yet.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 22, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Willingham is also the one responsible for offing Spoiler and ruining Leslie Thompkins, right?
> .



I'm pretty sure those were Andersen Gabrych's ideas


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 23, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I'm pretty sure those were Andersen Gabrych's ideas



Really?

Where you hear this?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah I just checked the issues where that stuff happened was written by Willingham after all, though Andersen Gabrych was obviously down with the idea.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2008)

Morrison is doing a series of interviews with Newsarama about All-Star Superman:

1 - 
2 - 
3 - 
4 - 
5 - 
6 - 
7 - 
8 - 
9 - 
10 -


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2008)

Started reading COIE again, from the beginning isntead of picking up where I left off. Piriah(?) is such a whiny douche bag. I hope he dies a lulz worthy death.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2008)

he dies in the Villains United mini that came out in 2005


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2008)

Was it lulz-worthy?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2008)

He's tied up, he says some stuff, then he's head shot by Luthor.

which reminds me m0, you really should check out "Gail Simone's Secret Six" (Villains United, Six Degrees and the new monthly), it's a fun stuff.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2008)

I might read it eventually. Probably during Chirstmas/New Years break


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2008)

cool, it's not the best series ever but it is still a very good fun read.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 26, 2008)

Batmath: Bruce the Lazy Sonuvabitch.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2008)

Still reading COIE. Old Superman had no world and tried to kill himself. lulz.

Also, the cosmic treadmill is a lulz-wotrhy concept in itself.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2008)

lol cosmic trendmill, cripples try to ride on it and get superpowers 

also remidn me is that before or after the death of Supergirl?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2008)

Afterward.

I just finished. COIE wasn't epic like people claimed, but judging by 1985 standards I guess it was. It had some boring parts: like when the villains tried to rule the worlds; some lame parts: Piriah's dialogue; and some confusing parts: Superboy prime just came outta nowhere,  but "all in all" it was decent. 

*Yes, I know the story of SBP but it wasn't included in the COIE hardcopy edition so that would have been confusion if I weren't familiar with the character.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Afterward.
> 
> I just finished. COIE wasn't epic like people claimed, but judging by 1985 standards I guess it was. It had some boring parts: like when the villains tried to rule the worlds; some lame parts: Piriah's dialogue; and some confusing parts: Superboy prime just came outta nowhere,  but "all in all" it was decent.
> 
> *Yes, I know the story of SBP but it wasn't included in the COIE hardcopy edition so that would have been confusion if I weren't familiar with the character.



while I agree with a lot of what you're saying (especially pariah and stuf), the few good moments like death of Barry and the *short* Spectre fight salvaged it for me.

also I don't think the prime intro story was ever collected, though I think you know where to look....


----------



## Green Poncho (Oct 27, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> Brave and the Bold preview clip.
> 
> CartoonNetwork.com still hates non-Americans, though, and it's not on YouTube yet.



Why do have the websites on the internet do that now?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> while I agree with a lot of what you're saying (especially pariah and stuf), the few good moments like death of Barry and the *short* Spectre fight salvaged it for me.
> 
> also I don't think the prime intro story was ever collected, though I think you know where to look....


Hey, I didn't say it sucked as a whole. I wasjust pointing out the parts that I didn't like, the rest was pretty good. Also, to me the Flash's death was lulz and The Spectre vs Anti-Monitor >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> the rest of COIE. 

Also, I saw an EVS promo piece for Flash: Rebirth. It looked pretty cool but not cool enough for me to jump on the band wagon.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Also, I saw an EVS promo piece for Flash: Rebirth. It looked pretty cool but not cool enough for me to jump on the band wagon.


----------



## SwordKing (Oct 28, 2008)

Quick Question- Is it Crisis on Infinite Earths that started DC's habit of cramming every single superhero in their roster, no matter how obscure, into almost every epic mini series?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2008)

it was *one of* the very first to ever do that in any company


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 29, 2008)

Holy crap.

I didn't expect to see him in Reign in Hell.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 29, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Holy crap.
> 
> I didn't expect to see him in Reign in Hell.



who I don't want to read Reign


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2008)

Taleran said:


> who I don't want to read Reign



it's fairly decent as minis go, it's not as good as the author's ANnihilation miniseries, but it's decent

anyways the character that appeared was


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 30, 2008)

Anyone read the Joker HC by Azarrello yet?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 30, 2008)

I am so sick of the Joker right now.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 30, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Anyone read the Joker HC by Azarrello yet?



I have it, but have not read it yet. I only flipped through the pages so far, and I'm already fairly interested/impressed.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2008)

very long interview with DiDIo that actually brings up some new info

stuff dicussed:


Astist change in Final Crisis
Post Final Crisis plans for the DCU
JMS bringing the Archie Red Circle heroes into the DCU
Appearance of the Milestone characters int he DCU
Batman R.I.P.
New Krypton
New additions to the editorial staff
The  future of the "Titans" franchise
The future of the Marvel Family + Black Adam
DCU: Decisions
Flash: Rebirth


----------



## vicious1 (Oct 31, 2008)

I read the joker hardcover today. It was pretty good.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2008)

ultra super mega awesome interview with Geoff Johns


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I read a bunch of DC stuff today: Justice Society of America, The Lightning Saga and Superman and the Legion today. I kinda like the Legion now (when written by Johns) and old Superman... Well, I've liked him since Kingdom Come.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 1, 2008)

> *IGN Comics:* With the current Legion book coming to end with issue #50, it looks like Legion of Three Worlds might be the last huge Legion story we see for a while. Is this your attempt to close the book on all three of these Legions?
> 
> *Johns:* I don't know if you can say that. It's definitely not the last Legion story, just the last story of this era. There will never be a last Legion story.
> 
> *I do hope I get to write the Legion again soon. I have a lot of ideas.*



Make it happen, DC.

Superboy-Prime and the Legion of Super-Heroes.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 1, 2008)

Remember DC One Million?

Remember all that talk of a Superman Dynasty?

Did they even ONCE mention a house of Superman, or Batman or whoever, in any of the Legion of Super Heroe timelines? Or, even mention another Justice League?

Just something I've been wondering about, after rereading the old DC One Million stuff.. Like, if they ever tried to work it into mainstream future stories, even in passing.

With all the times the Legions called Superman from the past back, plus MM and the New Gods being killed and all, I guess it's retconned out of existance either way...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 1, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> Remember DC One Million?
> 
> Remember all that talk of a Superman Dynasty?
> 
> ...



DC One Million is most likely retconned out due to Infinite Crisis and the direction the DCU is heading now.

On a different note, it seems to be incorporated somewhat into All-Star Superman continuity.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

Am I the only one that DIDN'T like the Joker HC? No. I'm not just stirring the bees nest or saying that it sucked, I just wasn't feeling it.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 1, 2008)

No you're not either that or I'm just questioning am I sick of the Joker already or not?

I've discovered this clip The Flash is infact win to me now that I've seen this I no longer think he's lame. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53OyPYa7SEI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't think he's lame either I was just messing with Kilowag earlier. Quote me in that post for the hidden message. 

With that being said, I don't dislike Flash, but I don't like him either.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 1, 2008)

Joker HC wasn't enough for me in the end though however I'm wondering why others applaud it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Joker HC wasn't enough for me in the end though however I'm wondering why others applaud it.


Like I said, it didn't suck but for some reason I wasn't feeling it.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

I liked the Joker HC I just didn't LOVE it, there was a lot to admire but I just hated Johnny, I know he was "needed" but he was my biggest misgiving.



LIL_M0 said:


> I don't think he's lame either I was just messing with *Kilowag* earlier. Quote me in that post for the hidden message.
> 
> With that being said, I don't dislike Flash, but I don't like him either.



!?!?!?!?!? RAGE 

you have made a powerful enemy Lil_m5 


also for ANYONE who hasn't ever read a Flash comic that's an understandable comment since he was mehly portrayed in the cartoons and unlike some of the character big characters he only really gets character development in his own book.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh, Kilowog has *TWO* O's in it? lol my bad.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 1, 2008)

I've just started on Flash comics and I must say my obsession has tripled for him more than EVAR. 

Who's the best out of the four flashes though?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2008)

they're all different.  

Bart is the fastest
Barry has the whole "I died for the universe thing"
Jay is a legend
Wally is THE ONLY sidekick to replace their mentor and replace them for 10+ years.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Which one was killed by the Rogues again, Wally?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2008)

Bart.


Seriously Bart had one of the stupidest character developments EVER, his death was euthanasia as far as I (and the creators of Bart) are concerned.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 2, 2008)

Isn't that Bart's corpse in your avy?

On top of that I'm assuming Barry is the most unique flash becuase of his ability to vibrate?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2008)

I think they can all vibrate, but when Wally does it stuff exploes 

also my avatar is the cover of the Flash issue where Cold's backstory is told.  and I would assume that would be Wally even though he doesn't appear in the issue


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 2, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> they're all different.
> 
> Bart is the fastest
> Barry has the whole "I died for the universe thing"
> ...



BART ALLEN pek


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 2, 2008)

> Bart is the fastest


Fastest one dead. 

And on DC One Million. There's a portrait of Superman One Million in the Superman Museum featured in Legion of 3 Worlds.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 2, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> *Fastest one dead*.
> 
> And on DC One Million. There's a portrait of Superman One Million in the Superman Museum featured in Legion of 3 Worlds.



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 2, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Fastest one dead.
> 
> And on DC One Million. There's a portrait of Superman One Million in the Superman Museum featured in Legion of 3 Worlds.



One Million takes place long after Legion's time though. Several thousand years afterwards, if my mental math is right.


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 2, 2008)

Wasn't One Million the 853rd Century? And Legion the 31st?

edit:
After refreshing my memory with wiki- it is!

Thats quite a big gap.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2008)

Did Booster Gold visit the same time period as the 1M event?


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 3, 2008)

Finally finished the Joker graphic novel. It was an interesting take on the Joker that I thought was fairly original. Not sure if I like it or The Killing Joke more. After I read it I thought it would serve as a suitable sequel to The Dark Knight, even though it wasn't meant to be. Overall I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone else read "Going Sane", I think it's one of the most underrated and best Joker stories ever.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Six #3 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2008)

Why are there only FIVE people in the Secret Six?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

there were 6, then 1 was killed and 1 defected.  then they got 1 new member, the writer promises a 2nd new member soon.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2008)

Wait, is that Bane?

lol Catman. Everytime I see him I think of Adam West from Fairly Odd Parents.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2008)

Bane is one of the replacements, and Catman is an alright guy they seem to try too hard to show that he's no longer a joke but he's a decent character.

also lol Adam West


----------



## Taxman (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2008)

Taxman said:


>



*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


well anyways BoP has been on a steep downturn imho and they've gone through many creative changes so it doesn't surprise me that DC finally gave up on it.

I'm more surprised by Robin & Nightwing, since the two of them have gotten really good this year (I'd even put Nightwing on my top 5 DC titles).

I can only assume this is RIP related.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 5, 2008)

Taxman said:


>





Well, then I'm just sticking with GL then.  Fuckin' DC.  Better relaunch them.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2008)

> When DC Comics releases its solicitations for February, 2009, “Robin” #183, “Nightwing” #153 and “Birds of Prey” #127 will all be tagged with those most ominous of words: FINAL ISSUE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

It seems like the only ongoing DC titles I enjoy reading are written by, or heavily influenced  by, Geoff Johns (JSA, GL, GLC). Everything else is either a miniseries (Vixen) or a crossover event (Final Crisis, Batman R.I.P.).


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2008)

oh and Secret Six #3 was excellent   fucking love this series



> It seems like the only ongoing DC titles I enjoy reading are written by, or heavily influenced by, Geoff Johns (JSA, GL, GLC). Everything else is either a miniseries (Vixen) or a crossover event (Final Crisis, Batman R.I.P.).



yeah Johns truly does have a monopoly of DC going on. Superman, Green Lantern, "Justice", Booster Gold and "Titans" franchises all have Johns' fingerprints all over them. 

the only franchise he seems to have no touched at all is Batman (Detective Comics and Nightwing are both on my top 5 best DC books) and I guess Morrison's Batman is good as well.

also RIP is a Crossover since when?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 6, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> also RIP is a Crossover since when?


Since it crossed over into Detective, Robin, Nightwing, and Outsiders. Even though the crossover isn't in succession, according to DC, it still crosses over.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd call it a mini-crossover.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2008)

but it's an arc, with a bunch of other arcs happening after and before

though I guess you _could_ consider the whole thing from RIP to Battle to O'Neil/Gaiman/etc/ one giant event like thing I guess


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 7, 2008)

It's a "Bat-Family" Event, just like an "X-Men" Event. 

And I think what we're seeing is a reorganization of the Bat-Family with Batman leaving, which isn't something that is completely unnecessary. I only hope that we aren't going to see a serious drop-off in Robin or Nightwing stories.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 7, 2008)

WarriorS said:


> serious drop-off in Robin or Nightwing stories.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Nov 8, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> oh and Secret Six #3 was excellent   fucking love this series



Me too. Probably my favorite DC ongoing series right now. The characters, story and dialogue are all top notch; I don't think there are many mainstream series that come close to being as fun and entertaining as Secret Six atm.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm highly intrigued at the concept of a "get out of hell free" card, looking forward to how the rest of the arc will turn out.  also neat that someone else remembered Tarantula

also I LOVE Simone's writting on this series, the way she writes Bane and Ragdoll are especially brilliant


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 8, 2008)

Since the LoSH ongoing failed hard and got canceled, I wonder if Johns will do an ongoing with his Legion... I kinda hope he doesn't. I like the characters more when I don't see them as often. Also, I'm glad Karate Kid got killed, I hated his character design.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 8, 2008)

I kinda liked the new Legion book, sure the whole "we're younger and shit" stuff got old but it was a passable series.  Methinks it mainly got canceleld because it was issue #50 and cause #50 would come out at the same time as Lo3Ws #5


also I loved Karate Kid's original death in the Levitz run, it was well written and the fight he died in actually seemed like a fight and the death was well handled.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 9, 2008)

I love the underage fanservice provided by Manapul.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

finally read new JLA, definitely better than a lot of the stuff he's done recently so I'm willing to stick with it especially since the next issue is the Milestone crossover.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 9, 2008)

Damn, it's good to see Howard Porter doing comic book interiors again, if the Titans preview is any indication.

Not bad for a guy who severed a nerve and nearly an entire tendon in his thumb.


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 10, 2008)

How does FC actually work in terms of actual impact on DC's titles?

A quick review-

JSA= Gog arc, nothing to do with FC
JLA= Vixen arc just ended, heading into Milestone, nothing to do with FC
Batman= RIP, nothing to do with FC
Superman= New Krypton, nothing to do with FC

Etcetera

I'm confused at how this giant crossover actually crosses over. 






And yet despite all of that, it still shits all over Secret Invasion like a seagull with diarrhea.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

RIP and FC are loosely connected, Grant Morrison has said so many times


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

Taxman said:


>


 Really DC?  Really Morrisson?  The payoff better be fucking solid.  But oh wait...I just doth not see that occuring.  What up manga?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 11, 2008)

KEVIN SMITH BATMAN




*Spoiler*: _Batman: Cacophony #1 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 11, 2008)

Good to see Onomatopoeia back, but against Batman and the Joker? Huh.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Nov 11, 2008)

Boy, Kevin Smith really like that guy.


----------



## mow (Nov 12, 2008)

man, Batman: Lovers & Madmen is so.damn.good.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2008)

I enjoyed it, I just that the very idea that Joker is "faking" it doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2008)

David Hine on his Deathstroke one-shot in January





ALSO, I'M GAY FOR SPY_SMASHER!


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 12, 2008)

A smasher of spies is in our midst!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## mow (Nov 13, 2008)

i always saw SS to be more like Lobster Johnson actually


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 13, 2008)

DC sucks some times


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2008)

mow said:


> i always saw SS to be more like Lobster Johnson actually



heh as no crustation theme going on, he simply finds stuff and smashes it.


----------



## Ronin (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyone know if this is image is real or photoshopped?

I suppose it might be a final crisis spoiler or maybe "blackest night" spoiler if it is real.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 13, 2008)

No, that's not shopped. That's from Green Lantern: Sinestro Corps War Special 01 (or sometime prior to the SCW). It's not a Blackest Night spoiler. Batman was just offered a SC ring because he instilled great fear.
*
*EDIT*
Green Lantern v4, issue 017.


----------



## Ronin (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Lil Mo, cleared up my confusion.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 13, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 13, 2008)

But think of what "COULD" have been?

Anyone doubt that had Batman allowed himself to be taken to Qward, that the event would have been called the Batman Corps War?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 13, 2008)

No, because Sinestro would kick Batman's ass six ways from Sunday.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 13, 2008)

so does this list have everything?


Blue Beetle- canceled
Birds of Prey - canceled
All New Atom - canceled
Catwoman - canceled
Manhunter - canceled
Batgirl - canceled
Infinity Inc - canceled
Checkmate - canceled
Plastic Man - canceled
Shadowpact - canceled
Hawkman/Hawkgirl - canceled
Firestorm - canceled


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow. So I'm assuming all of those titles didn't sell very well... What all does DC have for on goings (excluding Trinity which is a maxi-series and the ongoing mini-series)?

Superman (Action Comics, Superman)
Batman (Detective Comics, Batman)
Wonder Woman
Green Lantern (GL, GLC)
Justice League of America
Justice Society of America
Booster Gold
and Suicide Squad... or whatever that book is that features Catman?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2008)

Taleran said:


> so does this list have everything?
> 
> 
> Blue Beetle- canceled
> ...



Batgirl, Hawkman/Hawkgirl, Plastic Man and Firestorm were cancelled well over a year ago with all the other OYL cancellations (Demon, etc.) so doesn't make too much sense to list them with the others.

But aside from that you got the long and short of it, though ya missed Nightwing and Robin. edit: oh and Legion of Super-Heroes

AFAIK all of those series were cancelled due to lack of sales.  (Nightwing, Robin and BoP were cancelled due to Batbook shakeup due to RIP) 

and Checkmate was a mercy killing as far as I'm concerned.  Bruce Jones ruined that book.



LIL_M0 said:


> Wow. So I'm assuming all of those titles didn't sell very well... What all does DC have for on goings (excluding Trinity which is a maxi-series and the ongoing mini-series)?
> 
> Superman (Action Comics, Superman)
> Batman (Detective Comics, Batman)
> ...



it's called "Secret Six"

also that leaves:

Teen Titans/Titans
Outsiders
Jonah Hex
Simon Dark
Supergirl
Brave/Bold
Green Arrow/Black Canary


not a whole lot


----------



## Taxman (Nov 13, 2008)

hey what about The Flash and the Spirit


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure that book is going to continue in the form it currently exists.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh, I had forgotten about the Titans' books. Also, I thought that Outsiders was also getting canceled, my mistake.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2008)

Outsiders is being given one last chance under Peter Tomasi.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 13, 2008)

Isamot!!!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2008)

Has anyone read Simon Dark? I read issue one when it first premiered. I twas weird and creepy.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 14, 2008)

Simon Dark reads like a quasi-VERTIGO title.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks CBG: 

Ummm... What's this "Origins and Omens" stuff that's been popping up in the DC Solicits? I bet it's like those 52 and Countdown character bio/ event recap thingies. ?

**EDIT*


			
				Dan Didio said:
			
		

> In February, again, we’re bringing the line back closer together and working to bring the continuity back in synch. In that month, we’ll have a series of books – I think we’re up to about 19 in all now – that will have six page stories as backups, and each book will be branded *“Origins and Omens.”* What you’re going to see in those stories is a little of the origin of each character, what’s essential to know about each character to date, and more importantly, a little foreshadowing of what’s to come with the character. Each one of the “Origins and Omens” installments will have a common narrator, and that narrator has direct ties to Blackest Night later in the year.
> 
> So that’s why I said that the DCU will reflect, Final Crisis starting in March – not only because we wanted to reach a point where we could give the lay of the land of the DCU and the various titles, and allow for the books to all have great jumping on points. Readers can get caught up with the six page stories, and then follow through in March and the rest of the year.
> 
> ​


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 15, 2008)

That's what it's most likely is, IMO.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 15, 2008)

I liked Batman: Cacophony.  It was a nice fun issue and Kevin Smith's Joker made me lol.

Onomatopoeia is awesome 

*snap*


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 15, 2008)

Taleran said:


> so does this list have everything?
> 
> 
> Blue Beetle- canceled
> ...



7 of my favorites have been canceled. . .


----------



## Taleran (Nov 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I liked Batman: Cacophony.  It was a nice fun issue and Kevin Smith's Joker made me lol.
> 
> Onomatopoeia is awesome
> 
> *snap*



madmad


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 16, 2008)

_Batman: Cacophony_ was fucking stupid, if you liked that shit you're fucking stupid.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 16, 2008)

Fable is recovering from a rather nasty couple of issues, but I think it's too soon for the shit to be hitting the fan allready.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2008)

meh, didn't expect many people to like it but I did, not saying it's great but it was halfway decent, it appealed to my "immature humor" part of my brain.

Though I will conceed it is crap when compared to Kevin Smith's Daredevil and Green Arrow.  those two were great.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

yes, Kevin Smith's Green Arrow was the best comic work he ever did.  It was a thoroughly enjoyable read.

Too bad the book died for me when Winick took over, god I hate his work on that book.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

DC is relaunching Adventure Comics (which basically means they're giving the Legion their own book again)

also Tomasi seems to be writting a new elseworld title about a world with one (original) superhero.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 18, 2008)

A world with only one superhero to save the day. Sounds like difficult pure multi-tasking managing the world and at the same time ushered and labeled as an outcast in society's cold brittle arms Tomasi is doin it rite.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2008)

The basic premise, though similar to a few other stories that have come before, still gets some attention from me.  Also the fact that it's a completely independent series outside of all DC continuity and written by Tomasi (who excels when it comes to characterization) fills me with hope.

Newsarama interview with Tomasi on this series


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm mixed on this: reading the comics, apparently he's _really good_ with sci-fi. The guy hasn't had much of a chance to shine, basically being a fill-in writer most of the time. And in all honesty, I have to wonder what his pitch for the Outsiders was to get replaced by Dixon like that, and if it was worse than what we actually got. I actually enjoyed his backup stories in the "5 of a Kind" mini-event.

I'm glad to see L.E.G.I.O.N. come back into the spotlight (Anyone remember _Planet Heist_ so long ago? _That_ is great DC Cosmic stuff...), and I think the DC Cosmic scene has a lot of interesting stuff to work with, and I think that you could probably sustain two non-Green Lantern titles with DC Cosmic if you pick the right focus.

Hopefully this inspires DC to give another series a chance, though maybe not Starlin (He's too hit-or-miss for a continuing series, in my opinion. Loved _Death of the New Gods_, but I'm really straining with _Holy War_.).


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2008)

Smallville's version of the LOSH

Cosmic Boy



Lightning Lad



Saturn Girl


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 22, 2008)

they look nice


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 22, 2008)

Lightning Lad looks young. Not 20, I think.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 22, 2008)

Doesn't look all that young here


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 22, 2008)

You see that girl playing Saturn Girl?

Yeah I would rape her. 

...WAIT!  I mean...

I would reap her! 

WAIT! 

I mean I would...shove my penis repeatedly into her sopping wet vagina while crying 

Eh...nvm >.>


----------



## Kameil (Nov 22, 2008)

I happened to see that Doomsday ep of Smallville it was surprisingly well done.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 22, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> You see that girl playing Saturn Girl?
> 
> Yeah I would rape her.
> 
> ...


*negs because I believe you're serious.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 22, 2008)

Saturn girl looks tempting but not enough to ensnare the greatest of the great like many that reside in this thread.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 23, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *negs because I believe you're serious.



faget poozer?


----------



## Kameil (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't be discouraged for we're all poozers in the end.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 23, 2008)

Just started reading Zero Hour, so far not that inpressed by it.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 23, 2008)

Trying to watch tv online is a hard job. I just managed to watch 5/6 parts of Smallville bride episode, and apparently there isn't a part 6, so I've seen everything EXCEPT Doomsday.

StupidbeingstuckintheUK.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 23, 2008)

Doomsday looked pretty cool how he busted in that barnyard priceless.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 23, 2008)

dont watch stuff on youtube.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh you're such a delightful person.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2008)

new Wonder Woman was pretty damn good if you ask me.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2008)

Really? Speak of it.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2008)

Genocide beats the crap out of her.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 27, 2008)

Should've seen that coming.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 27, 2008)

they are killing Old garde offD

DAMN DC


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 27, 2008)

Superman - dead
Wonder Woman - replaced by Artemis
Batman - crippled

Now we have

Superman - exiled in space
Batman - missing
Wonder Woman - dead?


----------



## Kameil (Nov 27, 2008)

That's a fucked up combination.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

So if Mr Terrific is the third smartest man in DC, who are the other two? Batman and Lex Luthor, maybe? ?


----------



## Kameil (Nov 29, 2008)

Isn't Mr. Terrific smarter than both of them?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

I would think so, but they always caption him as being the third smartest man and the only other two mega-geniuses of DC that come to mind are Batman and Luthor...

 and maybe the Riddler, John Irons or Black Lightning. ?


----------



## Kameil (Nov 29, 2008)

Black Lightning? Didn't he get raped in Submit?

Poor Michael always being undermined.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, but he's supposed to be like the greatest teacher in the world, or something like that. ?


----------



## Kameil (Nov 29, 2008)

Some teacher he was.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

The anti-life justifies his teachings.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 29, 2008)

Anti-life justifies his educational status.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's Luthor and Sivanna


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh yeah, the Shazam villain. I also thought about the metal men dude too.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2008)

Magnus? yeah he'd be up there too I guess, same with Ivo and Morrow.  but in terms of knowledge I think Sivanna would be top 3


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

Is Villains United any good?


----------



## Kameil (Nov 29, 2008)

Villains united? Never heard of that I'll put that next on the list.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

It's an Infinite Crisis tie-in, prequel thingy.


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 29, 2008)

Villains United _*rocked*_. It was the formation of the current Secret Six. Plus, Parademon is easily one of the funniest characters in comics.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks WarriorS.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2008)

Parademon 

why'd you have to bring back sad memories?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 1, 2008)

BARRY ALLEN is back (whoever have a zip of Final Crisis will be REP)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 2, 2008)

Based on the artist's deviant art page, Gotham Underground looks like it will be bad ass. Is it? ?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2008)

only part that was "good" was Batman beating the Vigilante to a bruised and bloody pulp of his former self, that one issue was like 15 pages of Batman beating him up, aside from that it was meh.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Kilowog.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this if he can truly return Prometheus to his insanely epic and badass former self.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I'm looking forward to this if he can truly return Prometheus to his insanely epic and badass former self.



With Owlman going to Outsiders. . . great possible confrontation, if written right.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Justice League of America #27 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 6, 2008)

What is this "Milestone" they speak of?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2008)

it's a now bankrupt company famous for making more "urban" comics that teens would enjoy, produced many good series like Shadow Cabinet and Static Shock (yes the TV show is based on him).

DC bought the rights and are now integrating them into the DCU.  spy threw them all into the dumpster so I'd jump in to check them out


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh. ok. Thanks. 

**EDIT*
Super Hero, Staaaaaaaaaaatic Shock. :WOW


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2008)

oh Static is appearing in "Terror Titans" and afterwards will become a member of the main Teen Titans, and might get his own book again.

This arc features the epic team "Shadow Cabinet"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 6, 2008)

Shadow Cabinet? Epic you say? Hmm... ?


----------



## Kameil (Dec 6, 2008)

Static is an interesting hero for the most part.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 6, 2008)

I never knew he was really a comic book character. I had only seen him when watching cartoons with my nephews.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 6, 2008)

Lol I didn't know either til 5 months ago. Thought it was just a knock-off black superhero.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 6, 2008)

So which came first, the comic or the cartoon? ?


----------



## Kameil (Dec 6, 2008)

comic did me thinks.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 7, 2008)

cartoon came out after the company died off, must have been a ploy to see if they could get interest enough to bring themselves back.

the Static comic is very good, I enjoy it even more than the show, though I still like the show


----------



## Kameil (Dec 7, 2008)

The cartoon was well done glad they didn't promote Richie being ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) bashed on the cartoon.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 8, 2008)

I read some of Teen Titans v3 yesterday. I started with the "Titans of Tomorrow... Today" story. It's very good and seamlessly transitions from the ending of the first ToT Story that I read a couple of years ago.

Kid Devil, Blue Beetle and Rose are my favorite TT characters.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2008)

I thought you hated Jaime Reyes


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 8, 2008)

Prepare for blood. Lots and lots of Blood. (Ironically, McKeever is bringing back _Brother_ Blood soon...)

On the Titans, Terror Titans (The team) is actually growing on me. I like the brief vignettes at the start of the last two showing how Dreadbolt and Persuader got their starts. Clock King is a bit Marty Stu-ish, but I think he's trying to set him up as the new "Deathstroke" for the Titans with more of a "Mastermind" bent. He just needs to scale back the "I know something you don't know" aspect of his personality (Because, in all honesty, a super-genius intellect and precognition should be just about enough).

Well, he's not as irritating as old Amadeus Cho, who has mellowed out a bit.

Teen Titans has gotten good enough for me to actually want to read before I get it. They finally addressed the Ares plot-thread that has been out there for a while, which fits well with Gail Simone bringing back the Gods in _Wonder Woman_. I know a lot of people attributed her bitchiness from getting her power from Ares (Which makes some sense), so hopefully this is the end of whiny Cassie for a while. I'm interested in who (besides Static, of course) is going to be a part of the Titans, since it's basically down all of 5 people (Beetle, Robin, Cassie, Bombshell, Red Devil).

And since, apparently, CBG is a Rose fan, I'd like to know how he feels about her role in Terror Titans so far.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2008)

whatever he feels, he'll probably be glad she's no longer in the Batgirl mini


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 8, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> I thought you hated Jaime Reyes


I hate the new Blue Beetle series. I like Teen Titans. 


WarriorS said:


> Prepare for blood. Lots and lots of Blood. (Ironically, McKeever is bringing back _Brother_ Blood soon...)
> 
> On the Titans, Terror Titans (The team) is actually growing on me. I like the brief vignettes at the start of the last two showing how Dreadbolt and Persuader got their starts. Clock King is a bit Marty Stu-ish, but I think he's trying to set him up as the new "Deathstroke" for the Titans with more of a "Mastermind" bent. He just needs to scale back the "I know something you don't know" aspect of his personality (Because, in all honesty, a super-genius intellect and precognition should be just about enough).
> 
> ...


I liked the Terror Titans arc of TT, I haven't read the mini yet.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2008)

yeah the BB series started out pretty bad, the last few arcs are made of fucking win 

loved the "Endgame" arc so much, also the current Dr. Polaris arc is great as well.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 9, 2008)

WarriorS said:


> And since, apparently, CBG is a Rose fan, I'd like to know how he feels about her role in Terror Titans so far.



*I FUCKING HATE WONDER GIRL*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2008)

Lil' Mo --->  <--- CBG


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2008)

agreed.  I only want her around because eventually Ares should eventually come after her, and DC Ares is one of the pimpest villains ever.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2008)

Lil' Mo --->  <--- Kilowog


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2008)

we seriously need this guy to appear more in DC


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2008)

I wonder who'd win in a fight. Ares(DC) or Ares(Marvel)? ?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2008)

hahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhaHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhaHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhaHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhaHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhaHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhaHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhaHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhaHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhaHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhaHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhaHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhaHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhaHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhaHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhaHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahaha



well now that I've had my laugh.  DC Ares deserves the title of "god", he can pretty much slap everyone on Earth silly with just his pinky finger.  Marvel Ares is at best midtier


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2008)

So Ares is the Greek God of War, Darkside's son (what's his name?) is the New God of War, are there anymore in DC?,


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2008)

meh DC doesn't just have that problem, any medium that allows for multiple pantheons existing allow for redundancies.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2008)

I wasn't calling it a problem. I just wanted to know if they had another God of War. Isn't Hawkman some kinda Egyptian god? He seems to like war as well.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2008)

oh and Ares isn't the God of War anymore, he's the *God of Conflict and Death* 

he changed from War to Conflict because it made him stronger since it includes all violence, and he tricked Hades into giving him his power.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 9, 2008)

.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2008)

I love this series




*Spoiler*: _Secret Six #4 preview_


----------



## mow (Dec 9, 2008)

i loved them in villains united. the re creation of cat man = epic. havent picked up their new series, need to do that sometime soon

question to the superman scribe; they had this character auctioneer state there was a 3rd kryptonian on earht. whatever happened to that?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2008)

> the re creation of cat man = epic. havent picked up their new series, need to do that sometime soon



when I read Villains United I was all "jesus christ! is this the same guy who was a useless sack of shit in Green Arrow?"

also before you chck out this series I'd recommend this - 



> question to the superman scribe; they had this character auctioneer state there was a 3rd kryptonian on earht. whatever happened to that?


I'd read the entire Kurt Busiek run of Superman, it builds up to it.  near the end of his run he wrote an arc about it


----------



## mow (Dec 9, 2008)

im grabbing bth. i saw Supermna: 3rd K in borders today while picking up a few Hellblazer TPBs and i just remembered that i never finished that storyline. ill read it there tomorrow. cheers mate


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

this is very sad news, since Johns has been writting JSA for like 10 years now.

also this is win



> I will be leaving the title after JUSTICE SOCIETY OF AMERICA #26, which is a single-issue story entitled *“BLACK ADAM RUINED MY BIRTHDAY.”* Following the Black Adam arc with Jerry and I, #26 will be my last issue, Dale’s last and our fantastic editor Michael Siglain’s last.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

"After almost 10 years writing two months of reading the DC Comics series "Justice Society of America," Geoff Johns Lil' Mo has announced he'll leave the series with April's issue #26"


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

I might end up leaving as well, it's not just a writting change but it's a complete overhaul.

Though I'm going to optimistically wait and see who is taking over, whether it'll be one of their other good writers (Rucka, Tomasi, Ordway, Jurgens) or if they'll go with a new guy like they did 10 years ago when they took a chance with Johns.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

Geoff Johns said:
			
		

> So why am I leaving?
> 
> I have more stories to tell, and the characters are endless, but... I am also obsessed with making sure that GREEN LANTERN, BLACKEST NIGHT and everything around it is the absolute best it can possibly be.


I forgive him now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

Wait a minute. I just realized that, if Johns doesn't do it in the Black Adam arc, Starman's "reason I stayed behind" story may never be properly told now...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

I think it's fairly obvious that Johns is moving on to "Adventure Comics" and it'll be explained there.

and either way there's absolute no way Johns would leave it unanswered, he'd just write a kickass arc in like Green Lantern and explain it there, since Johns' M.O. is "make as many references to my other works as I can jam in and yet still keep it subtle"


----------



## mow (Dec 10, 2008)

im glad he's doing it, the man is involving himself in a truckload of books and i wouldnt want him to have a burnout like what has happened to Bendis


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah. that would suck if he started putting out crappy stories due to writers fatigue.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 10, 2008)

JSA is changing writers? What about artists? JSA has always been good as far as I remember for good writing and good art.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

JSA is changing the whole crative team: writer, artist and  editor.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 10, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> JSA is changing the whole crative team: writer, artist and  editor.



Oh god. This is going to be like Ultimates 3 isn't it?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

lolz I hope not.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 10, 2008)

Where are the current creative team going? In other words, which series are about to get a better writer and/or artist?

+EDIT+
Bet you the first thing the new creative team is going to do is rid Stargirl of that pesky virginity.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 10, 2008)

That is unfortunate. Well at least Geoff returning to the Flash is something to look forward to.

Secret Six is so awesome. My favorite DC series by far.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

Green Poncho said:


> Where are the current creative team going? In other words, which series are about to get a better writer and/or artist?
> *
> +EDIT+
> Bet you the first thing the new creative team is going to do is rid Stargirl of that pesky virginity.*



Funniest. Post. Ever! XD


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

I just realized that the reasons I like KC Superman were some of the same reasons I disliked Superman. He does some ridiculous feats. In the current issue of JSA, he punshed a bolt of lightning.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

Johns talks more about JSA.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

> *Written by Christina Weir and Nunzio DeFilippis; Art and Cover by Jose Luis Garcia-Lopez and Kevin Nowlan*
> 
> From the late '60s Batman TV show comes King Tut making his first comic-book appearance in Gotham City ever in part 1 of a 3-part arc! A trail of murders involving museum executives and the mysterious riddles left behind lead Batman to suspect an old foe is back at work. But the Riddler is safely locked up – and not too happy that someone has stolen his M.O.!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kameil (Dec 10, 2008)

This seems fairly interesting wonder how it'll turn out.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 10, 2008)

Titans #8 is a fucking mess.

Someone please get Winnick off the damn book.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 10, 2008)

Lol you can't extinguish the flames of failure.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

New Booster Gold was pretty good.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 11, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Titans #8 is a fucking mess.
> 
> Someone please get Winnick off the damn book.



So its a good thing I didn't buy it?

Today I bought:
-Green Lantern: Secret Origins
-Invincible 56
-Final Crisis 5 of 7

Was going to get Titans 8, but changed my mine and got me some Edo Japan.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 11, 2008)

Avoid Titans like the plague. It's quite arse.

Secret Six on the other hand...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

Secret Six interview


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 11, 2008)

Green Poncho said:


> So its a good thing I didn't buy it?



Yes, it was.

Although, it was nice to see Howard Porter back on art. He did pretty good, considering his serious hand injury.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

how is the art compared to say his work on Johns Flash or Morrison JLA?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 11, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> how is the art compared to say his work on Johns Flash or Morrison JLA?



Rusty, but slick.

Not bad, considering he suffered from a severed tendon and a NERVE in his thumb a few years back, which forced him to leave comic book art until now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2008)

I just wanted to take the opportunity to say "Hi gaiz. I like DC comics. "


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

Interview with Jurgens about his plans for Booster Gold


----------



## Kameil (Dec 11, 2008)

Amusing interview.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Secret Six interview



Ta. Gail's awesome. 

Secret Six #4 was bloody brilliant. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bane constantly looking out for Scandal is hilarious. Sort of an odd relationship.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 12, 2008)

Indeed. His characterization is odd, compare to his old days in Knightfall and with Ra's al Ghul.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

Agreed, though I'm just happy someone remembers that Bane exists, he's one of my favorite Batvillains.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

interview on the return of King Tut


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

> *JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #31
> Written by Dwayne McDuffie
> Art by Ed Benes & Sandra Hope
> Cover by Ed Benes*
> ...







> *JUSTICE SOCIETY OF AMERICA #25
> Written by Geoff Johns & Jerry Ordway
> Art by Jerry Ordway & Bob Wiacek
> Cover by Alex Ross*
> ...







> *TEEN TITANS #69
> Written by Sean McKeever
> Art by Allan Goldman & Julio Ferreira
> Cover by Eddy Barrows & Ruy José*
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

The JLA quits after another crisis, go figure. :xzaru

Also, I'm not seeing Robin on the TT cover. 

Titans/ TT crossover... hmmm
*Spoiler*: _lolz. Look at BA's expression_ 





 	Quote:


> *JUSTICE SOCIETY OF AMERICA #25
> Written by Geoff Johns & Jerry Ordway
> Art by Jerry Ordway & Bob Wiacek
> Cover by Alex Ross*
> ...


		 		Black Adam and smexy Mary Marvel?!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm curious if there are going to be 2 JL books or if McDuffie is making way for Robinson


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

I think MCDuffie is making way for Robinson, besides have you been reading that crappy series? Good riddance.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

I blame the editors since _they've pretty much been telling him what stories to write _ to the point where he was all **** this and went on Cruise control.

I mean this is the guy who wrote most of hte JLU cartoon episodes, so I don't blame him much.



at least the most recent issue is decent because this was actually something he WANTED to do.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

You mean the Milestones thing?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

yeah              that.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 13, 2008)

That shit looks pretty nice.


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 14, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Also, I'm not seeing Robin on the TT cover.


Maybe "The Search of a Hero" finally took his toll. Or whatever he, Dick and Babs are doing post BotC is keeping him too busy to stay with the Titans.

And the girl next to Cassie looks like Misfit . . .


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah. he could be battling for the cowl. 

Also, I don't know who any of the other guys are in the cover besides Cassie, BB and Red. One silhouette looks like Miss Martian in her white martian/Titan of Tomorrow/humaniod form. ?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

well Supergirl is definitely off the team due to Wonder Girl, and she's confirmed for the Justice League's new roster.

oh yeah and Static is confirmed


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

Super Hero Staaaaaaaaaaaaatic Shock.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 14, 2008)

I wonder how Mary Marvel will get back to good. . . if she ever will. . .


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

Once you go Black (Adam) you never go back... to being good.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

I can't stop laughing at the way Gail Simone writes Bane.  Every panel makes me


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

I just read the "Who is Wonderdog" issue of Teen Titans and I just made the connection between Marvin and Wendy of the comic 



and Marvin and Wendy from the old DC cartoons. 
IMAGE GALLERY: Wendy & Marvin in Superfriends​


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

yeah, Johns put some effort into putting Wendy and Marvin into continuity.  I wonder how he reacted when he read the issue 


also I'm intrigued that according to DiDio, Wendy's future has something to do with post BftC Gotham


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> yeah, Johns put some effort into putting Wendy and Marvin into continuity.  I wonder how he reacted when he read the issue


I bet he loved it. It was all part of the plan make Marvin a Black Lantern. 


Kilowog said:


> also I'm intrigued that according to DiDio, Wendy's future has something to do with post BftC Gotham


She's probably gonna have some kinda Oracle role. Heck, she might even be in the oracle mini.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

I liked the issue not only because it included unexpected gore (seriously, who the hell saw the ending coming?), but it peaked my hope that we might see Ares again


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

Watching them get mauled was complete hilarity. 

Isn't the person who the dog returned to, and the person Cassie is fighting on (one of the newer covers) Ares? I'm not to the current issue so I don't know. ?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2008)

I thought it was, but it's not.  It's one of Ares' children who has daddy issues and wants to kill Cassie so that he can take the powers Ares gave her during Infinite Crisis so that his dad will love him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh ok.


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 15, 2008)

McDuffie should get a lot more respect for the job he's done. Even with the numerous crossovers, he's written a book that's actually readable and somewhat coherent. This issue was the best of his run, though.

- I liked that, earlier in his run, he actually had the Big Three still acting like they are still running the League. Meltzer never really addressed the idea of having someone other than the Big 3 running the League while they were still there. He set it up well enough, and I'm glad that Canary showed she wasn't just a figurehead. That, and her entrance (With the folding chair) kicked ass.
- McDuffie writes banter the way Bendis likes to _think_ he does. Never too over-the-top (Hello, New Avengers Spidey...) but still witty at the appropriate times. It reminds of a lot of the JLU stuff he did (Blitzen in particular), which is a good thing.
- Finally, despite all the bullshit he has to write through, he is continuing to develop the minor characters. He juggles the cast well and gives good time to wrapping up Vixen's recent problems, Roy and Kendra's romance (Along with the Reincarnated Lovers part), and the aforementioned power struggle. Despite the troubles with his run, he's been weaving his own parts of the story in and out well enough that they matter now even though he couldn't devote entire issues to setting them up.


----------



## qks (Dec 15, 2008)

i really wish cassie got killed and not powerd up

at least shes not still crying bout superboy 

since bop is being dropped hopefully misfit makes the titans and teleports with cassie in the first issue


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

you know something I finad hilarious.  DC keeps delaying Flash: Rebirth so that it doesn't get eclipsed by Blackest Night and Battle For the Cowl, so they delayed it to begin between those 2 events


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> you know something I finad hilarious.  DC keeps delaying Flash: Rebirth so that it doesn't get eclipsed by Blackest Night and Battle For the Cowl, so they delayed it to begin between those 2 events


I figured you'd get a kick out of this...


Click it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> LIL_M0 said:
> 
> 
> > Kilowog said:
> ...


I looked on DC's website and it said that issue 07 "How I survived my Infinite Crisis" was essential. I read it. It _was_ win.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

a lot of good series start out slow, I mean look at the Morgan arc of One Piece and compare it to the current arc.


also in BB they tell the Lobo story from TT #50 from BB's perspective later on, also Booster Gold and Guy Gardner make a few appearances.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2008)

I see. I'm up to the New Genesis arc right now.


----------



## mow (Dec 16, 2008)

this is old as fuck, but still kick ass funny xD starts from_ superman went ballistic _


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I see. I'm up to the New Genesis arc right now.



Ok. It wasn't a New Genesis arc but it was about New Gods.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2008)

Paco is the most win DC character of the week. 

"We gotta help him... He needs our help with this sexy fight! "


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

see m0, this is why you need to listen to me more often.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2008)

The Reach leader(?) and soldier kinda remind me of the Almighty Tallest.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

" he loved peace so much, he killed to protect it"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2008)

Peacemaker is pretty cool. I heard that I should stop reading after 25 because the books fails hard. Is this true?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

the current story arc deals with the immigration issue, and the arc starts out slow and heavy handed.  but it's going pretty good right now because once they get the issues out of the way it's all fighting (well BB getting his ass handed to him royally by Dr. Polaris)

also the Teen Titans show up in one issue


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2008)

What's the final issue? I bet they'll make him a full time Titan afterward. Paco and "team blue" could move into the Tower and replace Wendy and Marvin (lol Marvin).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2008)

Holy crap! Holy crap! Holy crap! BB 24 is epic.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

on the solicits:

really looking forward to Tomasi's "The Mighty", and it will have covers by Dave Johnson 


also interesting, Scott Kollins is doing a Solomon Grundy book completely solo...


Secret Six continues to look good, I wonder how Simone will address RIP since the finale takes place in Gotham and "includes all the major gotham heroes"


you're giving Jim Starlin an ongoing? why Dc why?


both Dick and Tim are off the various Titans groups...


REBELS looks like it could be a pretty good space story.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> on the solicits:
> 
> really looking forward to Tomasi's "The Mighty", and it will have covers by Dave Johnson
> 
> ...



*Drops Teen titans with extreme prejudice.

I will not read a book where Wonder Girl is the focal point.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 16, 2008)

I liked Wonder Girl. . . back in her YJ days.

Give me PAD's Young Justice any day.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2008)

Robin >>>>> Wonder Girl


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

well Robin was on PAD's YJ as well   what do you say to that 


also was the Wonger Girl mini series bad?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2008)

Why would you ask me about a Wonder Girl mini-series?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

that was a question to whomever


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 16, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Robin >>>>> Wonder Girl



YJ was win.



Kilowog said:


> well Robin was on PAD's YJ as well   what do you say to that
> 
> also was the Wonger Girl mini series bad?



If anything good came out of that, Arrowette donned the costume again.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2008)

it would be cool if I found a stack of Young Justice comics in a dumpster someday


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

McDuffie will be on JLA in 2009, and after #31, he has been promised by the editors that they will stop forcing him to write stories they want.

Anyways this interview basically talks about the new JLA roster (or lack thereof)


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

anyone else looking forward to the new Vigilante ongoing?  I myself enjoyed Marv Wolfman's run of Nightwing where he reintroduced the character, even his appearances in Frank Tieri's crappy projects were kinda neat.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

I didn't really like the character Vigilante during Nightwing, and the series if being written but the same writee so I'm not too excited.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

you know who should definitely get his own ongoing series?  The Riddler


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

Or at least a mini. Didn't he have one before? 

Anyway, it seems like he'll be important to BftC.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

No but he's had a bunch of appearances in Dini's Detective, and a couple minor appearances like in Trinity or BATO.

Still he better appear in BfTC or get his own mini or something, post OYL Riddler is fuggin win


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

So Santa Claus is Kryptonian


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 19, 2008)

Riddler's interesting now, being intelligent and a detective on par with Batman.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2008)

the issues that focus on him are also kinda funny and interesting, I love the one tied into Countdown where Bats sends him on a case around the world to test him, also that one time where he busted out the flaming arrows and saved the day.  also who can forget "you have 5 minutes to untie yourself, I release the rottweilers in 3"


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2008)

interview about the Rise of the Olympian arc of WW, if it keeps up the pace of the 1st issue this could end up really good.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 24, 2008)

Sounds like it.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2008)

Bill Willingham is taking over JSA

Fables is hands down the best thing DC has produced in YEARS, but Willingham's work in the main DCU varies from pretty good to just plain ick.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 24, 2008)

<--- is further driven to leave JSA with Geoff Johns


----------



## Kameil (Dec 24, 2008)

Geoff needs to backhand bill right quick.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hell yeah. Nice avatar by the way.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm willing to him him a chance, one of Fables' major strenghts is the huge ensemble cast of characters and long and intricate stories.  definitely more of a fit for Willingham than Robin or Batman were.

if it can be* half* as good as Fables, it'll be a good followup to Johns' current JSA, so I'll be happy.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 24, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hell yeah. Nice avatar by the way.



Halibel boobage is too much for many.


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 24, 2008)

_Shadowpact_ ranged from okay to good for quite a while. As long as he doesn't end ever issue for a year with Jay Garrick looking at the team and saying "We're going to create some guidelines for the JSA to follow!", I think it'll be okay.

Edit: And shit, _Day of Vengeance_. That rocked pretty hard, too.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> interview about the Rise of the Olympian arc of WW, if* it keeps up the pace of the 1st issue *this could end up really good.



it was decent but I liked the first issue better


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 24, 2008)

I liked this one better, a bit.

More brutality from Genocide. Crazy shit from Sarge Steel. Really, the man has gone off his rocker. And the lasso's mysterious powers. Seems like there's more to it than being just a fancy lie detector and or something you use to make Captain Nazi cry like a baby.

Awesomeand sexy  art again, from Aaron.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 26, 2008)

Poor Captain Nazi.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 26, 2008)

Is it me or has there not been a Green Lantern (excluding GLC) issue for ages?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 26, 2008)

Genocide has a really dumb character design


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 26, 2008)

Yoshi said:


> Is it me or has there not been a Green Lantern (excluding GLC) issue for ages?



_Final Crisis: Rage of the Red Lanterns_ was essentially the Green Lantern issue for last month. Next week _Green Lantern #36_ is coming out to continue the story.

 on _Justice Society of America_, which will apparently be continued by both Bill Willingham _and_ Matt Sturges. This is the same team that did _Salvation Run_, which was pretty good. He's also written the Eclipso story from _Countdown to Mystery_, is the most recent writer on _Blue Beetle_, _Shadowpact_, and _Jack of Fables_.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Dec 26, 2008)

Not much a fan of Salvation Run, but I have been enjoying _House of Mystery_ immensely. I'm definitely going to hang around for a few issues.


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 26, 2008)

_Salvation Run_ was fun, but the problem was that you knew there wouldn't be any real long-term change. There's no way you could kill off someone like the Joker or Luthor or anyone worthwhile. I still enjoyed a lot of the characterization, though. They were simply saddled with a bad concept to begin with.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Fucking facepalm.. *


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2008)

> Newsarama: How did you guys end up hearing about this job? Was this something you've known for awhile?
> 
> Matt Sturges: Dan DiDio was walking past me in San Diego, at the hotel, and he puts his arm around my shoulder and he says, "Matt, how do you feel about the JSA?" And I said, "I like the JSA! I like them a lot!" And he says, "Good! I'll get back to you!"
> 
> Bill Willingham: I found out at breakfast with Dan and [DC Story Editor] Ian Sattler and [DC Coordinating Editor] Jann Jones in San Diego. In the midst of talking, Dan says, "Oh yeah! And we want you to write JSA." And I said, "Uh... OK!" Then later on, talking to Matt, he was saying, "Yeah! And I think I'm taking over JSA." And I was like, wait a minute, huh? So I talked to Dan about it and he said, "Oh! Yeah! You're writing it together!"



I found this hilarious




ok I;m staying on with JSA, I have hope for this.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 27, 2008)

I would have wanted Goyer. I liked his JSA run. Though, he was writing it with Johns too.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 27, 2008)

JSA is going to be great.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 29, 2008)

Definitely better than JLA, though that's not hard these days. I mean "whoo new villain Anansi! ... does nothing. Boooooooooring." Is it just me that isn't convinced at all by the roster?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 31, 2008)

JSA > JLA in terms of story. . . by a freaking mile.

Although, I suppose you could say JSA has the advantage with the Kingdom Come story.

But JSA has Black Adam. So there.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 31, 2008)

BA's more than enough for JLA.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 31, 2008)

so Faces of Evils will start soon.

Can't wait to see what they do to Prometheus, he was one of the most badass villains ever when he first came up, then they paired him with Hush


----------



## Kameil (Dec 31, 2008)

Hush shouldn't have been there. 

Eager to see Black Adam beat some ass and also what will come of Ra's.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 31, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> JSA > JLA in terms of story. . . by a freaking mile.
> .



that's mainly because McDuffie has 0 creative control


----------



## Kameil (Dec 31, 2008)

And shall it stay that way?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 31, 2008)

well he PROMISES that starting April he gets creative freedom, but who knows?


----------



## Kameil (Dec 31, 2008)

Only him and his hopeful wishes.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2009)

the current arc could be pretty good, it's being forced on him, but at least it's something he's very familiar with.




*Spoiler*: _Justice League of America #28 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 1, 2009)

Black Lightning with hair >>>>>>>>>>>>>> this ^


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2009)

"Are you Static's dad?"

"NO. Why the hell do people keep asking me that?"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 1, 2009)

Was that in the last JLA issue?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2009)

yes, I kinda liked it, it was just a "set up" issue where the JLA met the SC


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 1, 2009)

The SC... Sinestro Corps?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2009)

Shadow Cabinet


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 1, 2009)

I  just read Death of the New Gods . Two words can describe my afterthoughts: face and palm.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 1, 2009)

Sexy preview.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh snap! The Calculator is Marvin and Wendy's dad! 

Robin just quit the Teen Titans, so _*I*_ justquit the Teen Titans...


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2009)

so that's what they meant when they said Wendy's path took them to Gotham, Calculator tries to save Wendy's life during BftC and goes to INTERNET WAR with Oracle


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

"Internet war"? :rofl

What's that equate to, posting meme pics with rude comments in l33t speak?


----------



## Kameil (Jan 2, 2009)

Web war?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 2, 2009)

"Back off, big guy. We all want to slug Batman every once in a while, but you can't just do it because... well, it would be wrong for some reason."

Lawl Firestorm. 

And Icon really looks badass. I hope DC gives him a mini or something. Or perhaps, replace Supes in the JLA when he leaves? I think that'd be pretty cool.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 2, 2009)

Would be interesting if Icon got his own mini this I'd maybe expect.


----------



## qks (Jan 2, 2009)

yes misfit in the titans


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

Is that sarcasm because if I said that, I would be oozing sarcasm.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2009)

The new JLA was fucking awesome, I knew if I waited long enough MacDuffie would deliver the goods 



Icon: you have to trust me Superman

John Stewart: it doesn't matter if he trusts you. I DON'T 

Superman: wait a minute

John Stewart: wait nothing, we're the fucking JLA and I am a Green fucking Lantern 

Icon: Yeah, the Guardians can't do anything to me, TREATY BITCH 

John Stewart: well we're on fucking Earth now ni**ah 


and it had a few other cool moments


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 3, 2009)

The art in Titans is so weird. I hate the grimaces, but when Barrows moves back, his art is absolutely great. Less surprised faces and it'd be a lot better.

- Bombshell doesn't interest me at _all_. It's sort of like Ravager, without the cool concept.
- MISFIT!
- BLUE BEETLE! (Yeah, he's been there, but still.)
- So it's Calculator? Wow. That was more obvious than I thought.
- Cassie's personality has thankfully mellowed out. I also like her taking the lead; Tim Drake is great and all... but I like that he's leaving for a completely believable reason.
- Apparently Titans is so bad Cyborg is actively trying to get out. That's the reason he ripped on Aura. "Dude, I can TOTALLY do magnetic fields. And do you really want a drunk around all the time?"
- Best exchange: 
          "So... you're _alive_. That's great. That's really great." 

          "Yeah, I kinda like it."

A B+: Drake is leaving, but that means more time for BLUE BEETLE! and MISFIT! to be the stars. That's a net gain, in my opinion.

Justice League was fun, though a little too talky. I wanted to see more with Batman's group, but it just didn't happen.

- John Stewart: Professional Badass.
- Does Iota color EVERYTHING Pink?
- The fight was weird. There wasn't a good sense of space or location of people in it, so I was confused where everyone was. Kept me from really enjoying things.
- Despite this, Hardware is damn cool.
- I liked the Superman/Icon bit.
- Not enough continuation from the last issue. Last issue had a lot of good story moments... this was sort of just about the fight. The fight could have been shorter and I would have been fine.

Overall, a B-/B. Good, but it feels too disconnected from the last issue and concentrated too much on fighting. Hopefully more interaction and development in the next issue.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> The new JLA was fucking awesome, I knew if I waited long enough MacDuffie would deliver the goods
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that was kinda cool... but why did John Stewart and Icon look exactly the same, excluding the uniform? The lack of creativity somewhat pisses me off.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2009)

this issue had a guest penciller


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

To be honest, everyone looks the same. This guy seems to only have two character variations: male and female. Three if you count the lizard dude.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 3, 2009)

I like Benes. 

True though, everyone has the same face. But I'm too focused on the wondermelons to give a damn.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 3, 2009)

All the same faces.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2009)

finally read the first issue of Vigilante, it was alright, nothing special but it wasn't bad.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Robin just quit the Teen Titans, so _*I*_ justquit the Teen Titans...



I'm going to give it a chance to hold my interest, see if Wonder Girl will stop being a bitch now that she is no longer under Ares' influence.

plus I still have teeny, tiny bit of hope deep down that we'll see Paco more often, but I doubt it.

also Red Devil's recruitment drive was 

also Misfit made a Tiny Titans reference


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> plus I still have teeny, tiny bit of hope deep down that we'll see Paco more often, but I doubt it.


Paco is very devious, but he prefers to be called "crafty".


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Blue Beetle 36 (final issue)*

​*Written by Matthew Sturges; Art by Carlo Barberi; Cover by Rafael Albuquerque*
Say goodbye to the bravest Teen Titan of them all as Blue Beetle takes on a whole space army all on his lonesome in a tale so epic it could only be called the "Valentine's Day Dance Massacre"!
*DC Universe | **32pg. | **Color | **$2.99 US*



Wasn't that the same premise of the End Game arc? Jamie had better not die and if he does, it's because DC is racist.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 3, 2009)

He's taking on an army so he'll die most likely.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

But he did it in issue 25 and kicked ass.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 3, 2009)

True that was badassery. 

But hopefully the army's numbers will be tripled most likely for instantanous and a humilating death.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

No one humiliates Jamie... except for his friends, and his girlfriend, and his parents, and other superheroes and some supervillians. Besides that, No one.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 3, 2009)

His parents should've aborted him and kept the suit for themselves.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

I picked the suit up from an old construction site by chance. Without Jamie the parents wouldn't have anything.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 3, 2009)

The parents weren't worth anything to begin with.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 3, 2009)

His dad is win, so is his mom. His kid sister on the other hand... She could die in fire and no one who reads this book would care.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 3, 2009)

That's why it's the mother's fault for bringing that prebubscent little bitch into the world. 

I would laugh so hard if an alien horde ripped her legs apart.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jan 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I'm going to give it a chance to hold my interest, see if Wonder Girl will stop being a bitch now that she is no longer under Ares' influence.
> 
> plus I still have teeny, tiny bit of hope deep down that we'll see Paco more often, but I doubt it.
> 
> ...



Mistfit's absolutely mint on the Titans. She'll definitely inject some much needed personality into the team. Her entrance was hilarious too.

I kind of wish they put Klarion on the team as well. Would of made for some odd conversation.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

BB is kinda like DC's Invincible/USM but it's had more than one creative team.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah. That's a spot on comparison for issues 01-25. Afterward, it sorta took a nose dive but it has it's moments.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> [ Jamie had better not die and if he does, it's because DC is racist.


he "died" in #33 but I haven't read #34 yet (damn you RS)




> Yeah. That's a spot on comparison for issues 01-25. Afterward, it sorta took a nose dive but it has it's moments.



too bad DC didn;t take care of this series the same way Marvel and Image took care of theirs 

anyways yeah the current arc is one of the weakest but I am kinda digging it, Polaris is kinda neat and I have many illegal relatives


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 4, 2009)

RS?!  Use MF I posted it

The end of the arc was kinda lackluster, yet kinda cool. I'm looking forward to the Valentines Day Dance Massacre though.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 4, 2009)

I've been reading Vixen return of the lion this shit be epic.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 4, 2009)

Well, DC tried to take care of _BB _and supported it despite a lack of sales, and he has a pretty big role in the new _Brave and the Bold_ T.V. show. I don't think you can fault DC for not trying to give this character a chance because they are definitely trying to get him out there.

I mean, _Invincible_ is one of Image's biggest titles, comparatively speaking. And people will buy anything with Spider-Man on the cover. Sadly, Blue Beetle doesn't have the advantages of being one a flagship book or having the blind following of Spidey. Not that either of the two books are bad; far from it. But they are in a much stronger spot within their respective companies than BB.

Really, _Teen Titans_ is a great way to get the character the exposure it desperately needs. TT is one of the DC's Team Trinity (With the JLA and JSA), and it's fairly well-known to the public, especially the younger population. He'll get the spotlight time he deserves there.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

Global Ultra-Society of Dread


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 4, 2009)

Kameil said:


> I've been reading Vixen return of the lion this shit be epic.



I knew I couldn't be the only one who liked it. 

Lil' Mo--->  <---Kameil


WarriorS said:


> Well, DC tried to take care of _BB _and supported it despite a lack of sales, and he has a pretty big role in the new _Brave and the Bold_ T.V. show. I don't think you can fault DC for not trying to give this character a chance because they are definitely trying to get him out there.
> 
> I mean, _Invincible_ is one of Image's biggest titles, comparatively speaking. And people will buy anything with Spider-Man on the cover. Sadly, Blue Beetle doesn't have the advantages of being one a flagship book or having the blind following of Spidey. Not that either of the two books are bad; far from it. But they are in a much stronger spot within their respective companies than BB.
> 
> Really, _Teen Titans_ is a great way to get the character the exposure it desperately needs. TT is one of the DC's Team Trinity (With the JLA and JSA), and it's fairly well-known to the public, especially the younger population. He'll get the spotlight time he deserves there.


100% approved.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

Peacemaker is fucking win


----------



## Kameil (Jan 4, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I knew I couldn't be the only one who liked it.
> 
> Lil' Mo--->  <---Kameil
> 
> 100% approved.



Same here.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 4, 2009)

I didn't know much about this character before, but she's pretty cool.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

have you checked out the anansi arc of JLA? (one right before Milestone on) it was very Vixen centric


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah. It was weirdly interesting.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

I remember in Animal Man, Grant Morrison started screwing around with Buddy's powers and gave him the "horniness of a gorilla" while Vixen was in the room


----------



## Kameil (Jan 4, 2009)

I saw that one that was so odd.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I remember in Animal Man, Grant Morrison started screwing around with Buddy's powers and gave him the "horniness of a gorilla" while Vixen was in the room



Sounds like win... What issue was this?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

> I saw that one that was so odd



that's part of what I loved about GM's Animal Man, half the time it was a very serious story (the south africa issue, the dolphin issue) but half hte time it was off the wall crazy (red mask, coyote jesus, Grant Morrison vs Animal Man: fight to the death)



> Sounds like win... What issue was this?


it was in the Vixen arc of GM's animal man, which would be like in the 10's


----------



## Kameil (Jan 4, 2009)

The half craziness just threw your perspective of this story all over the place it was infact fun.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

agreed, all in all Grant Morrison's Animal Man was a very interesting and fun read.  I just loved it all, and it had a perfect ending (GM relenting to Buddy's demands then looking at the picture of his dead cat)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 4, 2009)

Got it! Thanks Kilowog.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhh... The aliens from Countdown to Adventure were Morrison's idea.

Bwhahahahahaah Animal Man is always horny for someone other than his wife.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 4, 2009)

Morrison himself is an alien.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

well Morrison didn't create the aliens, they were made by Animal Man's creator (at least that's what Morrison TOLD Animal Man when Buddy asked him if he created the aliens)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 4, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Morrison himself is an alien.


I believe this 


Kilowog said:


> well he didn't create the aliens, they were made by Animal Man's creator


Oh, ok.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2009)

Grant Morrison: hello my name is grant

Animal Man: you created me?

GM: no I just write your solo series

AM: did you kill my family

GM: we needed to boost sales

AM: murderer!! you think you can control me?  who's controlling me now?

*am starts wailing on GM, kills him*

AM: oh wow, I didnt mean to go that far, I;m not a violent person

*gm pops up behind AM*

GM: yeah I got carried away adding drama to this scene


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 4, 2009)

Animal Man #26 is one of the best issues I've ever read in all my reading.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 4, 2009)

I found this online
*Spoiler*: _NYE Prometheus_ 



*Link Removed*




Apparently it was part of an old DC Comics campaign called "" and here I thought having a month of comics dedicated to the bad guys was an original idea...


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2009)

new Secret Six this wednesday 

tell me you started reading this OLPP


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jan 5, 2009)

Can't wait. My favorite DC series by far.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Six #5 preview_


----------



## Kameil (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice preview wait til he gets loose.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi guyz! 

God, the flu is a stone cold bitch to deal with, but at least it gave me some time to get caught up on my comics. 

I just finished reading Flash #247 and I'm getting kinda pissed with all these damned cancellations and restarts that they've been pulling with the Flash franchise since IC happened back in 06. Hasn't Green Lantern shown us that you don't have to write-off/kill-off characters that replaced the ones that came before them? Just give Barry the main title and put Wally on the team books he's running in now(or vice versa with Barry replacing Wally in the JLA) and the problem's solved!

Sorry for the rant, but I'm still kinda medicated and this shit's been annoying me since they killed off Bart.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 6, 2009)

Fuck Bart he was a waste of a Flash.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2009)

Bart should have never been promoted from Impulse, he was fucking AWESOME as Impulse, then he got _slightly_ less awesome as Kid Flash, then he got promoted to Flash


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 6, 2009)

Bart was awesome as Impulse. Not his fault DC fucked him over like they did. 

EDIT: Damn you, Kilowog. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 6, 2009)

As soon as he became flash he got raped.


----------



## vervex (Jan 6, 2009)

Just dropping by to say I started reading Green Lantern last week and I love it <3


----------



## Kameil (Jan 6, 2009)

I didn't know you had a love for GL Tina.


----------



## vervex (Jan 6, 2009)

Kameil said:


> I didn't know you had a love for GL Tina.



Well I didn't know either until last week! I thought it looked nice and decided to start reading it (I asked CBG and Spy Smasher where I should start and all that). I'm at the Rise of the Alpha Lanterns right now. 

I must say I'm loving the artists who draw and color the comic. Really nicely done! Even when the style changes, it's always top quality.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 6, 2009)

Wait til you read Sinestro Corps war.


----------



## vervex (Jan 6, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Wait til you read Sinestro Corps war.



Oh but I read it already. I'm at the rise of the Red Lanterns :3


----------



## Kameil (Jan 6, 2009)

Well goddamn.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 6, 2009)

Are you also reading _Green Lantern Corps_? If not, I highly recommend it. It uses a much larger cast of characters, so it's not as focused as _Green Lantern_ is, but it's totally worth it. Start at _Green Lantern Corps: Recharge_ and go from there.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2009)

vervex said:


> Just dropping by to say I started reading Green Lantern last week and I love it <3





vervex said:


> I started reading Green Lantern last week and I love it <3





vervex said:


> I started reading Green Lantern last week





vervex said:


> Green Lantern



Just. As. Planned.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## vervex (Jan 7, 2009)

Omg NOOO!!! I'm done D: I have to wait for the next issue to be released!!!! Terrible waiting ;_;


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

Feel my pain verex, life between GL books isn't real living.


----------



## vervex (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree. ;_; The pain is overwhelming!

So... what am I gonna read now? D:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

You've read Green Lantern and Green Lantern Corps, correct? Or just Green Lantern? If you skipped GLC it could fill the void of awesome until the next issue... depending on how fast you plan to read.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 7, 2009)

_52 _is a good series to check out. It'll keep you busy and make you want more. Plus, afterward you can read _Booster Gold_ and totally understand what is going on.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yep. I liked a handful of DC titles. GL and GLC (obviously), Teen Titans (until Robin left), Blue Beetle (01-25), and *Justice Society of America.* How did I not mention JSA before. That book if epic, I tell ya. EPIIIIIIIIIIICCCCC!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jan 7, 2009)

_Villains United_ ----> _Secret Six_

Plus Gail Simone's run on BoP.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

The OMAC Project ----> Checkmate (01-25)


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 7, 2009)

Y'know, Trinity's getting pretty decent. Though Gypsy basically allowing herself to get captured again was a bit of a head-slapper.


----------



## vervex (Jan 7, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> You've read Green Lantern and Green Lantern Corps, correct? Or just Green Lantern? If you skipped GLC it could fill the void of awesome until the next issue... depending on how fast you plan to read.



I destroy the comics in a couple of day, that is my problem. I get so passionate that I spend nights only reading and in a few days, there's nothing left.

But like I said, I still have some GLC to read. I haven't read them all.


----------



## The Rook (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm thinking about quitting comics cold turkey during the next semester.  That way I can binge on all the awesome stuff coming out this year all over break.

But is is worth it.....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

vervex said:


> I destroy the comics in a couple of day, that is my problem. I get so passionate that I spend nights only reading and in a few days, there's nothing left.
> 
> But like I said,* I still have some GLC to read.* I haven't read them all.


w00t!


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 7, 2009)

Christ, we really need to make a "You want to read good comics? Here's where to start..." thread for exactly this purpose.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, there is the Comics Recommendations thread...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, it's stickey'd.


----------



## vervex (Jan 7, 2009)

Or in my case I just pm the Comic pimps and ask them for advice


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 7, 2009)

I was thinking smaller, and more of a "I'm starting comics" sort of deal.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

I said it once and I'll say it again:

Black Lightning is quickly becoming one of my favorite characters.


also



			
				IGN review said:
			
		

> As someone not very familiar with Black Lightning's origin story, I was also relieved to see Van Meter (for now) avoid using family tragedy as Pierce's reason for taking up crime fighting. Instead, we're left with what feels like the film Lean on Me, only if Morgan Freeman's character could shoot lightning from his fingertips.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 8, 2009)

WarriorS said:


> I was thinking smaller, and more of a "I'm starting comics" sort of deal.


So you're talking about something more like the person mentions what hero/heroine piqued their interest and we give 'em the names of TPBs to check out? Or maybe do mini-bios on along with recommended reading so that they'll know something about the character before starting off(kinda like the OBD Respect threads only without scans)?


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 8, 2009)

Sort of. You give a "So you want to catch up with continuity?" list, a "I'm into Sci-Fi" list, "I'm into villains" list, etc. Essentially catch-all lists with a little description next to each series. For example:

_Secret Six_ is not a comic important to continuity, but it's a great comic. It fits the "I like villains" list, and it'd probably go on the "Poster's Choice" list for best books out there. Something like that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

Cool idea. You should start a thread or make a post in the recommendations thread. I'm pretty sure others will follow in suit.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 8, 2009)

WarriorS said:


> Sort of. You give a "So you want to catch up with continuity?" list, a "I'm into Sci-Fi" list, "I'm into villains" list, etc. Essentially catch-all lists with a little description next to each series. For example:
> 
> _Secret Six_ is not a comic important to continuity, but it's a great comic. It fits the "I like villains" list, and it'd probably go on the "Poster's Choice" list for best books out there. Something like that.


Gotcha. Sounds damn good, too.


----------



## qks (Jan 8, 2009)

god ragdolls sister is the sigle uglest thing ive ever seen in any comic EVER

i hope they kil it with fire

jesus christ


----------



## Kameil (Jan 8, 2009)

FOE Grundy was pretty nice as well as Black Lightning this week this brightened my day. 

As for Vixen I liked the current one alot.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

Vixen is win! Wiiiiiiiiiiinnnn!!!


----------



## Kameil (Jan 8, 2009)

Too much excitement Vixen and Black Lightning they're both so good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

I know. I just love that book. I wonder when the trade is coming out. I wanna buy it.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 8, 2009)

I would be willing to buy it as well.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

Secret Six is the absolute best non Johns related series right now, just love it so much.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Secret Six is the absolute best non Johns related series right now, just love it so much.



lulz.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 8, 2009)

SS was too much for me winsome explosion pretty much happened.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

it's awesome, I wish Simone wrote Wonder Woman this good.

Also it's just so hilarious.

Adding Bane to the Secret Six = best idea ever in comics


----------



## Kameil (Jan 8, 2009)

It was funny when those two men thought they could successfully rape Bane.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

also gotta say that the depussification of Catman was one of the best character revivals ever, I mean damn look at him in Meltzer's Green Arrow and look at him now.

Go on do it. 


also I can't help but chuckle everytime Ragdoll does anything.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jan 8, 2009)

Forget Bane... Jeannette is absolutely brutal. Bane was awesome in this issue.

Junior's identity was a surprise.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 9, 2009)

Junior was a fun surprise.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Faces of Evil: Prometheus_ 















also it's always nice to see references to Morrison JLA, as much I like the crazy drug fueled writtings of Morrison, I loved his soberish JLA run. it was just good old fashion fun.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

oh for those wonder why Batman is shouting "STEPHEN HAWKING!"

Prometheus downloaded all of Batman's moves into his brain which allowed him to son him.  Batman then swapped out his brain and replaced Batman's moves with Stephen Hawking's thus making Prometheus a cripple, then Batman proceeded to break his face.

when asked if this counted as cheating, Bats responded

"this isn't cheating, it's winning "


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> oh for those wonder why Batman is shouting "STEPHEN HAWKING!"
> 
> Prometheus downloaded all of Batman's moves into his brain which allowed him to son him.  *Batman then swapped out his brain* and replaced Batman's moves with Stephen Hawking's thus making Prometheus a cripple, then Batman proceeded to break his face.
> 
> ...


The fuck?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

I meant that Bats swapped out the fighting skills in Prometheus' brain


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2009)

so his brain is on that cd he's holding on the FOE cover.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

I don;t think that's his _brain_ brain, but I do think it has some bit of info the good guys would rather not have him use.  like IDs or maybe a cool powerup.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 10, 2009)

M0, think _The Matrix_. He can download fighting styles directly from any disc right to his brain. So when you download Stephen Hawking's brain, you download his nervous condition as well.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2009)

so freaking pwned!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 10, 2009)

*PROFESSOR STEPHEN HAWKING!*


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Booster Gold #16 preview_


----------



## Kameil (Jan 10, 2009)

Batman is horrible.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

Batman also remarked it was the first time he beat up a guy with severe nerve disease


----------



## Kameil (Jan 10, 2009)

I can imagine him already constantly backhanding Pro on his wheelchair. 

Batman : *Backhands*

Pro : Urgh Urgh Urgh


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *PROFESSOR STEPHEN HAWKING!*



*PROFESSOR STEPHEN HAWKING!*


----------



## Kameil (Jan 10, 2009)

HACKING THE HAWKINGS?!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

World War III was the best JLA arc imho.


It was badass arc and a great end to Morrison's JLA, not to mention Batman wtfpwning Prometheus once and for all.

It makes me sad that his next appearance had him getting beat by GREEN ARROW of all people when he becomes Hush's pet bitch


----------



## Kameil (Jan 10, 2009)

That's too much of a letdown poor Arrow.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

then Prometheus killed Poison Ivy because Hush fell in love with her then Hush beat him up and nearly killed him


----------



## Kameil (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow what an epic ending.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah he beat up Pro, then poisoned him, but before he could finish him off.  Talia came out of nowhere and ordered Hush to save him (they wanted him as a soldier in the SSoSV)  Pro then got ok again and took part in the final battle in Infinite Crisis where he killed a bunch of fodder superheroes before running away


----------



## Kameil (Jan 10, 2009)

Figures he would do something like that.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

a loot of funny stuff happened in that battle if you pay attention.  all the seven soldiers were there also Bane broke some guys back  (this was later addressed in Checkmate)


----------



## Kameil (Jan 10, 2009)

Bane that reminds me of Secret six he was badass.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

Bane was always badass 

 Knightfall, No Man's Land, his team ups with Ra's Al ghul, the Vengeance one-shots


----------



## Kameil (Jan 10, 2009)

I wish he had his own FoE mini that would've been awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

solicit says that this leads up to Robinson JLA


----------



## Kameil (Jan 10, 2009)

Sounds perfect.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

qks said:


> god ragdolls sister is the sigle uglest thing ive ever seen in any comic EVER
> 
> i hope they kil it with fire
> 
> jesus christ



oh god

this


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 11, 2009)

I rather have her stick around.

Not often we get characters like her.


----------



## vervex (Jan 11, 2009)

Just so I know how much longer I have to suffer... when is GL 37 gonna be released? D:


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 11, 2009)

vervex said:


> Just so I know how much longer I have to suffer... when is GL 37 gonna be released? D:



Green Lantern Corps #32 is coming out this coming Wednesday.

Green Lantern #37 is coming out _next_ Wednesday.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 12, 2009)

I was somewhat disappointed with the revelation about Sinestro in GL #36. I thought it could have been something more substantial. Hey, it might even turn out to be. But right now I think it's more like a soap plot device more akin to Neighbours.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 12, 2009)

"Teen Titans" and "Titans" are going to crossover into "VIGILANTE" of all things.

Good news is that McKeever will write Teen Titans AND Titans for the crossover, Winick will have nothing to do with it


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 12, 2009)

You're not a Winick fan? I've only read _Trials of Shazam_ but I must say I liked it. What has he done that was so bad?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 12, 2009)

_*everything*_ that wasn't Trials of Shazam, Exiles or his Jason Todd related stuff on Batman.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 12, 2009)

Lol destroyed.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2009)

so I was wasting time after school and saw Black Reign in the Bargain Bin at the local shop, damn this is one BAD. ASS. story, been a while since I read it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 13, 2009)

Winnick and women.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2009)

"I WANT MORE STRONG ASIAN WOMAN SUPERHEROES"

"but mr. winick you shoved like the only notable asian female superhero into the metaphorical refridgerator then had the guy who beat her go on a long rant about the joyso f being a rapist"

"YOU SHUT UP, I WAS ONT HE REAL WORLD"


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 13, 2009)

Wait what? I don't know much about Winick, help me understand.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 14, 2009)

It's too much for words.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 14, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Wait what? I don't know much about Winick, help me understand.



The problems with Judd Winick, for me, is that he's corny as hell and doesn't wow me. He ranges from mediocre (With the occasional burnable issue) to actually pretty good (_Trials of Shazam!_ is easily one of the best surprises I've ever had in comics. _Mortality and Architecture_ probably stands at the top of that pile, though.). He's really big on flashy cliffhangers that go nowhere and using a pile of soap opera tropes to keep things going. He's also a fan of "A Very Special Episode"-style stuff (See: _DC Decisions_. A fascinating concept that was completely flushed down the toilet), which he is far too heavy-handed to write. And I'm not even talking in a political way, but the "Ollie and Hal fighting at the drop of a hat" type shit. I mean, seriously.

Plus, I think he gets called chauvinistic pretty often. I think Black Canary sucking on Deathstroke's sword and the whole "Dr. Light/Dr. Light" thing comes to mind.

I generally call him the Jeph Loeb of DC, but I realize now that that's really unfair. He's, at the very least, passable more often than not, and when he starts something I at least have some hope that he'll wow me like he did with _Trials_.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jan 14, 2009)

Anyone see the preview for Faces of Evil? Apparently, the 'real' Prometheus is going to come back after being mindwiped by J'onn a while back.

Ha, I knew the Prometheus who got beat up by HUSH couldn't be the real deal.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 14, 2009)

I remember the good days when Prometheus single-handedly almost destroyed the old JLA. The GOOD JLA.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 14, 2009)

The penultimate and final books of DC's events that came out this week (Final Crisis and New Krypton, respectively)... If it wasn't for Green Lantern Corps 32 being so awesome, I would say that this week in DC comics was a total waste of hard drive spacemoney. 

Though I haven't read Nightwing, I expect great things.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2009)

Booster Gold was ok this week.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2009)

damn DC delayed the Batman/Outsiders special and Legions of 3 Worlds

AGAIN


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 14, 2009)

lol wut? When'd it get moved to?

I bet that "business" Alfred is taking care of happens in BATO Special.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Booster Gold was ok this week.



The "Cyrus Lord" panel mnade me laugh hard, then the captions that came after made me laugh more.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 14, 2009)

BG was kind of alright this week.


----------



## vervex (Jan 15, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Green Lantern Corps #32 is coming out this coming Wednesday.
> 
> Green Lantern #37 is coming out _next_ Wednesday.



OMG. OMG. HAVE. TO. GET. IT.

I should buy one someday. Comics ain't that expensive. Where can I order comics online in Canada btw?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 15, 2009)

You can get a subscription to Green Lnatern through DC's main site
It's not solely due to the names..


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2009)

> Secret Six #5: You know, I always wanted more full frontal nudity in my DC Universe books, but not like this…
> 
> Not like this.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wanna know why is Misfit so freakin awesome?










>_>











<_<











0_0












*DAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRK VEEEENNNNNNNNGAAAAANCE!!!! *

That has to be the most funny/ random shit you can yell out diring a fight.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2009)

vervex said:


> OMG. OMG. HAVE. TO. GET. IT.
> 
> I should buy one someday. Comics ain't that expensive. Where can I order comics online in Canada btw?



In trades or single issues?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2009)

just an FYI

The LoSH episode of Smallville by Geoff Johns comes out tonight.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 15, 2009)

In that case this will be the first and probably last Smallville episode I ever watch.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't care. I'll never watch Smallville.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2009)

don't blame you, aside from Luthor it's not good.

Also Smallville's Lightning Lord is made of lulz, I can't believe Johns wrote him, he's the polar opposite of the LL we saw in AC


----------



## Kameil (Jan 15, 2009)

I never touched Smallville myself.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 15, 2009)

My thoughts on the things I read this week. NO SPOILERS. 

==================================================  
DC COMICS
ACTION COMICS #873 Clearly the most ANTICLIMACTIC story of the year. 
FINAL CRISIS #6 in FC 4 and 5 things were getting good... then this crap?!
GREEN LANTERN CORPS #32 (FOE) EPIC! 
NIGHTWING #152 (FOE) Tomasi was born to write Nightwing.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2009)

only seen a couple episodes here and there, Thursday has always usually been a busy day at my house.


@ m0: your opinion on FC #6 is pure


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 15, 2009)

Pure awesome? I know


----------



## Kameil (Jan 15, 2009)

FC #6 was cool

I wanted to see more ass-beatings.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2009)

I honestly has no problem with it at all.  Bat scene was cool, Shazam stuff was neat, Tawny, Brainiac 5, the atoms, the flashes, Superman going crazy.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 15, 2009)

The superman flying in bit was really well done. Great art right there, I think.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 15, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I honestly has no problem with it at all.  Bat scene was cool, Shazam stuff was neat, Tawny, Brainiac 5, the atoms, the flashes, Superman going crazy.




The sliver cover lied to me
Talky Tawny was win. 
Darkseid wasn't much of a threat... at all
I didn't like the Brainiac 5 scene for editorial reasons
Talky Tawny was win. 
The book tying into Countdown seemed forced, very forced
I've never really cared for the flashes... so meh
Talky Twany was win. 



Othrys12 said:


> The superman flying in bit was really well done. Great art right there, I think.


Yeah, that was bad ass.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 15, 2009)

I think Superman will slaughter Wonder woman.

As for the Flashes I don't get it they're trying to lure the Black Flash out to ensure Dark seid's reign ends?

Also Tawny was ownage too much.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2009)

my guess is that Darkseid thinks he can avoid death in the center of his black hole where Black Racer won't easily get him, so the Flashes are taking him there or something.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 16, 2009)

Sucks they won't realize what had happened.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2009)

Kameil said:


> I think Superman will slaughter Wonder woman.


JLA 31 disagrees.  
​


Kilowog said:


> my guess is that Darkseid thinks he can avoid death in the center of his black hole where Black Racer won't easily get him, so the Flashes are taking him there or something.


Then Barry will die. Jay will die. It's not a REAL crisis unless a Flash dies.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 16, 2009)

Good point I just meant as in merely fighting her. 

As for Flashes in general dying it's not really that critical to anyone's feelings like mine. When Bart died I merely felt an itch upon my genital area and I slowly giggled.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Good point I just meant as in merely fighting her.


But I would have preferred a slaughter. 


Kameil said:


> As for Flashes in general dying it's not really that critical to anyone's feelings like mine. When Bart died I merely felt an itch upon my genital area and I slowly giggled.


Yeah. I don't think anyone here, besides Kilowog, cares about the Flashes.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 16, 2009)

Superman ripping her mask off and pounding her face into the ground. 

If you wanted me to care about a specific Flash the least I'd say would be dear Wally.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2009)

I like Jumpin Jack Flash.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2009)

I really haven't read any stories with Barry so I'm indifferent.  Bart was only good as Impulse/Kid Flash.  Jay is pretty decent.  Wally is awesome though.


also no flashes died in Infinite Crisis, Zero Hour or Identity Crisis


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2009)

Technically Wally did, he was assumed dead for a while. also I mean the big crisis (crises? how do you make that word plural? ) 

Like COIE, Infinite Crisis and now Final Crisis, the ones dealing with the multiverse.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2009)

he went to a faraway planet of weird mutant horse aliens that worshiped him like a god.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2009)

but he was presumed dead to the rest of the world at the time of Infinite Crisis


----------



## Kameil (Jan 16, 2009)

Either way Wally is weird.


----------



## vervex (Jan 16, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> In trades or single issues?



The subscription seems to be not so pricy  But just in case, how to get single issues? Can I order them from DC too?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2009)

A subscription is single issues, trades are a separate order.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2009)

Legion episode was _ok_, the fact that Johns had to address what was going on in the show hurt it a lot.

Legion bits were kinda cool, even though it felt like Johns mixed his characters since

Smallville Cosmic Boy = Action Comics Lightning lad


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 16, 2009)

Lol @ lightning lad in that. Soooo annoying.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Jan 16, 2009)

Didn't mind Garth too much. Less wooden then the other two. 

Pretty good episode overall. Loved the Braniac 5 and Ayla references.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 16, 2009)

vervex said:


> The subscription seems to be not so pricy



Softcover trades will be your best bet. Plus, they look better on the bookshelf, unless you have the cash for the hardcovers.



> But just in case, how to get single issues? Can I order them from DC too?



No idea, and I think so. I never had a subscription before -- just went to my local comic book shop.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I really haven't read any stories with Barry so I'm indifferent.  Bart was only good as Impulse/Kid Flash.  Jay is pretty decent.  Wally is awesome though.
> 
> 
> also no flashes died in Infinite Crisis, Zero Hour or Identity Crisis



do you have the comics online?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2009)

Why would you want online comics?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

so it's 100% confirmed that Prometheus will be the primary antagonist of the Robinson Justice League.

It'll be interesting to see how the hell they can win, without Batman, Superman or martian Manhunter on their side


----------



## Arishem (Jan 17, 2009)

It'll be interesting to see how they cope without some of their heaviest hitters around.


----------



## The Rook (Jan 17, 2009)

Well they do have Shazam (if he'll still be called that), Supergirl, Hal Jordan, and a golden gorilla.  

So Prometheus is pretty much evil-Batman, except he has to keep everything on disk and can teleport?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmJM8Ur5sE8&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 17, 2009)

I swear I hope it's a completely new lineup, the current one sucks balls.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

the lineup of the robinson league was leaked like a year ago

Hal Jordan
Oliver Queen
Mikaal Tomas Starman
Supergirl
Ray Palmer
Congrilla
Freddy Freeman
Batwoman


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks weird. I'll never feel like the JLA of the 90s.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm just happy because:

James Robinson + Starman = good


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm looking forward to Shazam.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm confused is he going to calling himself Shazam, or Captain Marvel from now on?


also Robinson is in Johns' inner circle so I'm hopeful for Hal Jordan's appearance in the book.


----------



## The Rook (Jan 17, 2009)

Last I heard, he'll be calling himself Shazam, but Robinson is going to find some way to get him into the blue costume.

I'm actually liking the lineup.  There are definitely a lot of characters I feel meh about, but there is no one who is absolutely annoying.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

I feel relatively ok about Ollie, Ray, and Freddy being on there.

I feel good about Hal and Kara since he's been having lots of discussions with Gates and Johns about them.

Batwoman makes me  because EVERY SINGLE INTERVIEW flat out states, that she's just there to be the token bat-related character.

I loved the way Robinson wroter Mikaal's character arc in Starman, and hope he continues it.  also I hope Jack AT LEAST makes a cameo

Congrilla


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes I agree about Batwoman, she does NOT need to be there.

I don't want to see Freddy in blue, red is better! I mean come on, stupid Marvel for copyrighting Captain Marvel.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

my only problem with Batwoman is that Rucka is a "one book" writer, he doesn't like to bury himself in his work, and so because of Checkmate he has left the character to stagnate ever since 52.  I mean we have no solid grasp of her personality, her motives, her backstory at all, which is what bugs me because Rucka is a such a good writer I know he has this all planned out just hasn't gotten around to it.

also I guess it kinda makes sense since she is hte "safe option", you can't add Tim, Dick, or Cass or any of the other major character since their future status is uncertain.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 17, 2009)

Here's a shocking idea: other characters that aren't bat related have detective skills.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 17, 2009)

Detective Chimp and the dead Dibnys!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

I loved the idea of DC and Bats frequently having internet team ups


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

> *TEEN TITANS ANNUAL 2009 #1
> Written by Sean McKeever
> Art by Fernando Dagnino & Raul Fernandez
> Cover by Andrew Robinson*
> ...








> *TITANS #12
> Written by Judd Winick
> Art by Howard Porter
> Cover by Andrew Robinson*
> ...






> *VIGILANTE #5
> Written by Marv Wolfman
> Art by Rick Leonardi & John Stanisci
> Cover by Andrew Robinson*
> ...






> *TEEN TITANS #70
> Written by Sean McKeever
> Art by Joe Bennett & Jack Jadson
> Cover by Andrew Robinson*
> ...


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 17, 2009)

Ahhh man, now that means I have to read Titans. I knew I couldn't avoid it forever but still.

Who's the speedster in the hoodie?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 17, 2009)

I really don't care if this was posted already its AWESOME



THE FLASH: REBIRTH #1
Written by Geoff Johns
Art and covers by Ethan Van Sciver
Through the decades, many heroes have taken the mantle of The Flash, but they all ride the lightning that crackles in the wake of the greatest hero the DC Universe has ever known, the man who sacrificed himself to save the Multiverse: Barry Allen!
    Following the events of FINAL CRISIS, Barry has beaten death and returned to a fast-paced world that a man out of time wouldn’t recognize. Or is it a world that is only just now catching up? All the running he’s done before was just a warmup for the high-speed race that he and every other Flash must now run, because even though one speedster might have beaten death, another has just turned up dead! From Geoff Johns and Ethan Van Sciver, the visionaries responsible for the blockbuster GREEN LANTERN: REBIRTH and THE SINESTRO CORPS WAR, comes the start of an explosive and jaw-dropping epic that will reintroduce to the modern age the hero who single-handedly birthed the Silver Age of comics! DC history will be made, and the Flash legacy will be redefined!
    Retailers please note: This issue will ship with two covers. For every 25 copies of the Standard Edition (with a cover by Ethan Van Sciver), retailers may order one copy of the Variant Edition (with a cover by Ethan Van Sciver). Please see the Previews Order Form for more information.
On sale April 1 • 1 of 5 • 40 pg, FC, $3.99 US


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

I was rereading Johns Booster Gold and noticed that the Titans/TT/Vigilante crossover was on Rip's chalkboard way back in like Booster Gold #4

*DAMN*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2009)

Liez. I see no chalkboard in BG 04.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 17, 2009)

That cover is awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Liez. I see no chalkboard in BG 04.



ok then it was #5


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2009)

It was issues 01 and 05. I just checked. 


I just noticed something. This cover is lacking Dark Justice.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

there are 2 more covers left


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2009)

Misfit, Blue Beetle, M'gann and Red Devil are the ultimate team for lulz and win.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

interesting how "Decisions" is actually relevant


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah, it's relevant but I didn't read it but I read the Jericoh/ Titan's story.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

I was wondering why the hell they kept mentioning "the election bombings" in Vigilante #1 

makes some sense that he's involved with the crossover since Wolfman is a TT legend, he made the team the icon it is.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh shi-!' I see Rose!!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh shi-!' I see Rose!!!!



Yep.

But I find the "Jericho's a bad guy again" to be pretty fucking stupid.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 18, 2009)

^

**


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 18, 2009)

Jericho isn't really bad. He came to the Titans for help. Next issue, the JLA is trying to arrest him (or some junk).


----------



## Kameil (Jan 18, 2009)

Let's hope they interrogate him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope he contacts them all, reads their minds and sells their secrets on ebay.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 18, 2009)

well what do you expect the JLA would do?  he killed a bunch of people, tried to kill Hispanic Obama and tried to use Hal Jordan to kill the JLA.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 18, 2009)

... but it wasn't really Jericho. 





*dun dun dunnnnnnnnnnnn*


----------



## Kameil (Jan 18, 2009)

There's Genital activity afoot.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm optimistic about post-Johns JSA


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

JSA is lacking some major dark justice. I dunno if I wanna read it. Every dc comics needs Misfit.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

if you like Misfit you should check out Gail Simone's Birds of Prey she's pretty important in her last few story arcs, also one of the story arcs had a Secret Six crossover


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

> Let me digress a little bit. Agreeing to take over “Justice Society of America” from Geoff Johns is a whole lot like if DiDio approached us and said, “How would you like to throw your careers in the crapper right now?” It’s almost the same decision. It’s foolish to agree to follow him on this. And yet, we’re going to do it.




this made me


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 19, 2009)

So I just decided to pick up the latest incarnation of teen titans.  and its good and i enjoy it, and it's really developing stuff....and then I see the cover of 27....and leifield...because I know I want it apparently.  But yeah....so I ...can't read it.  I don't even know how long he was on the book, but wow....i just can't stand the art, the bulges, the pouches, the poses, the feet, horrible.


Man...no wonder I never this stuff.  I probably saw it during his run.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

the hell are you babbling about?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

Liefield worked on Teen Titans with Johns for an arc.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

I couldn't read it, so I wouldn't know. I think it was after the Raven Rising arc.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 19, 2009)

This is how you use a batarang, right?



It was a little before IC started up.  So...yeah....after issue 27 until like...maybe 37 is...ignorable.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, so it wasn't with Johns. It still sucks though.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

that was #27

and guess what issue never got collected into a TPB? 



> Teen Titans/Outsiders: Insiders (24-26, Outsiders 24-25, 28; w Geoff Johns; a Matthew Clark, Carlos D'Anda, Tony Daniel, Art Thibert, Marlo Alquiza). [From DC Comics: When Nightwing and Speedy figure out there's a traitor in their midst, secrets come to the fore, including Superboy's ultimate corruption by his genetic father, Lex Luthor.]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 19, 2009)

I could've sworn Liefield did more than one TT issue...


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 19, 2009)

He did like 27-29.  I forget because ...it had like small backed femmes, villians with sharp bits, pouches, and amazing feet.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 20, 2009)

DC Solicits for April


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2009)

might as well post this since it's building up to the crossover and loosely involves the Jericho stuff





*Spoiler*: _Vigilante #2 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2009)

Frank Castle >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> this^


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> He did like 27-29.  I forget because ...it had like small backed femmes, villians with sharp bits, pouches, and amazing feet.



Yeah, if you start with OYL, Teen Titans is anti-fail.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2009)

I liked the first few arcs of Johns TT

and yes of course Punisher >>. Vigilante, but still the 1st issue was "decent" not that good but not bad.  plus it DOES tie into the Jericho stuff 

although the 2 part Alan Moore Vigilante story was a very interesting read


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah some of the arcs are cool but I only read them for referencing to McKeevers stuff, like "Raven Rising" and "Lost and Found" help me understand (and not drop) Teen Titans for the upcoming issues.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2009)

> DC Comics has released the writers and artists who will be creating the "Origins and Oemsn" back-up stories appearing in the DCU February titles. As DCU executive Editor Dan DiDio has explained, the back-ups will be narrated by Scar, the Rogue Guardian, and will both recap the character (or team's) origin, as well as foreshadow events and enemies to come in 2009.
> 
> The teams are:
> 
> ...



interesting Choices


Johns on the Legion


----------



## vervex (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, that's it guys. I'm subscribed to Green Lantern =D

But it will take 2-3 months for me to receive the first issue they said ;____;


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2009)

Deathstroke one-shot was damn awesome   I'm greatly looking forward to what they do with him.

my only issue is that Jeanty seemed to think he was doing a Buffy issue.  Rose looked just like a generic slayer he always does and Slade looked like Old Man Xander.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 21, 2009)

Skuld, that's a shame.  If


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2009)

speak english


----------



## vervex (Jan 22, 2009)

Last GL was awesome, as always  
Am I right to assume that by the end of the series, Jordan will have had all the rings? 

and GOD, I love Sinestro! He's a bastard, but he's so great! 

@Agmaster
I don't think your whole msg went through


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 22, 2009)

With so much hype around Blackest Night. . . there is the threat of the DC editorial.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2009)

wtf?  they changed writers on us in JLA


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> wtf?  they changed writers on us in JLA


It's from that same dude that wrote that shitty Libra origin.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2009)

Thought bubbles?

Who uses thought bubbles in the modern age?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 23, 2009)

The new age thought bubbles have corners.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2009)

Understandable. . . but the facility that Wein uses them is outdated.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

Wein is a dinosaur


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

> Because of the slight change in direction with Brave and the Bold, and *with Joe finally getting to do the crossovers in the series that he originally wanted to do*, we want to get a few of those scripts in the can first to get us going.



WHAT?  does this mean Swamp Thing and Lex Luthor is actually going to happen?




> There will be a Booster Gold/Magog crossover by Dan Jurgens


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2009)

DID SOMEONE SAY SWAMP THING?!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 23, 2009)

Dan Didio said:
			
		

> *2. Let’s talk Titans – what more can be said about what’s going on with the “Deathtrap” crossover story that’s coming in both titles?*
> 
> the good part is that both the Titans and Teen Titans sides of things will be handled by one writer, Sean McKeever...


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

Forseti said:


> DID SOMEONE SAY SWAMP THING?!



JMS finished a few scripts for Brave and Bold like a year ago (he was planning on leaving Marvel for good because Quesada fucked him over with OMD, but he's decided to not be exclusive to DC only to write Thor)

one of the scripts was a Lex Luthor meets Swamp Thing issue, but DiDio vetoed it and  all of his scripts because "Vertigo =/= DC"

and then JMS decided to do his Red Circle stuff.

but now Red Circle is going to be a string of one-shots and DiDio just said that they're doing all of JMS's original scritps

unless he was lying


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

Sean, while the solicitations credit Judd Winick, you are actually writing ?Titans? during the ?Deathtrap? storyline. Will you be staying on as the writer on ?Titans? moving forward?

SM: I?m essentially just filling in for the crossover. I wrote ?Titans? #11, which is the March lead-in issue, and I?m also writing #12 and #13.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2009)

hey wait a minute, where are the talking gorillas in the current Wonder Woman arc


[/3 month delayed reaction ]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Sean, while the solicitations credit Judd Winick, you are actually writing ?Titans? during the ?Deathtrap? storyline. Will you be staying on as the writer on ?Titans? moving forward?
> 
> SM: I?m essentially just filling in for the crossover. I wrote ?Titans? #11, which is the March lead-in issue, and I?m also writing #12 and #13.



Source?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

So the prison that Etrigan and Blue shattered in their fight in *REIGN IN HELL* released Brother Blood.


Interesting


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

and where does Brother Blood escape to? Earth.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

well yeah, he's FROM EARTH


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

lolz. I was jokin man. Check the zarus.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

it's late and I didn't want to put the effort into posting a smiley

sue me


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

What issue did this happen in anyways? I'd like to read it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

the Etrigan/Blue fight was in #4, they broke a massive prison which released a lot of the damned, especially one big mean guy who you should be familiar with who then goes on a rampage throughout hell

anyways here is the TT preview that mentions it 



i would highly recommend reading the Infinite Crisis tie-in issues of Teen Titans, they showed Blood's last evil plot (and how he ended up in Hell), they reintroduced Kid Eternity (who is joining the roster) also I'm pretty damn certain that Johns put some seeds of TBN in that arc.

also Jason Todd appears in the beginning of hte arc and beats the shit out of Tim


----------



## Kameil (Jan 25, 2009)

Gone, gone the form of man rise the demon Etrigan!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

Etrigan is made of awesome, win, blood and a just a hint of evil


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, I've read the Brother Blood/ Kid Eternity stuff already. Thanks for the RiH  issue number though.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

it's a neat mini, the talking parts are really boring but the fights and action scenes are pretty cool.

I mean the most recent issue  I'm looking forward to the conclusion


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm thinking after Reign in Hell ends, Necron(?) will be killed (if he's on there) and Red Devil will be free from the curse the "normal" kid in the red hoodie from the future Teen Titans covers.


----------



## Kameil (Jan 25, 2009)

Etrigan is too much for many to handle. 

Tawny has been so much win lately as well he deserves a fucking mini on how he was chosen to become Marvel's guardian or something.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

Red's probably free _during_ the war.  ALL demons were drafted in the war, NO EXCEPTION, doesn't matter what they were doing.


also yeah after the most recent chapter, unless something big happens, it looks like the children of Shazam have defeated Neron, so I wonder what comes next


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

Tawny's a demon and got drafted?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

no he's not.


by children of Shazam, I mean the Wizards' two evil demonic children with the creepy "too close for siblings" relationship


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

With an Ultimate Pietro/Wanda relationship?


----------



## Kameil (Jan 25, 2009)

That relationship is the most revolting.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 25, 2009)

Etrigan is an awsome char i wish they would show more of him.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 25, 2009)

Is Deadman in RoH?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

Deadman isn't a demon so wasn't drafted and recently he hasn't been that used in the whole DC magical side of the verse


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

"Jericho" seems to be in pretty deep, he's stealing from the Mafia to buy his bombs


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

That must be in Vigilante?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah.

He's pursuing hte "street" side of the whole plot while the Titans are looking into the "not street" side of it.

not only is "Jericho" stealing from the mob, but he's involved with crooked cops.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

/finishes Vigilante

you're a very crafty bastard "Jericho", let's see how this plays out


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow. This could prove to be interesting. Does it happen as the same time as Decisions or before? ... Or during?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2009)

here's what I think the chain of events is:

Decisions -> beginning of the Jericho arc of "titans" -> first issues of vigilante -> then they alternate issue by issue -> deathtrap


*Spoiler*: _anyways the end of Vigilante has_ 



Jericho's henchman tells Vigilante that nightwing is the traitor and Vigilante decides to go after him


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh, ok. Thanks.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 26, 2009)

Eh. As expected.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2009)

so let's review how FOE has been so far and if they fit the basic premise DC said they would



DC - Hush narrates, expands more on character. *yes*

Grundy - decent reintro of character *yes*

Secret Six - Deadshot narrated, that was about it. *no*

AC - Luthor appeared 2x. *hell no*

Booster Gold - he made soem narration and appeared a lot *maybe, leaning on no*

Prometheus - good sotry that retconned failure *yes*

GLC - Kryb was the main villain, that's all *no*

Nightwing - Ra's did two narrations and was a big focal point *no, but in a good way*

Titans - Jericho discusses his origins and current situation to dick *definitely*

Deathstroke - new status quo for character *yes*

Green Lantern - *hell fucking no*

JLA - *yes, but the book still sucked*

Robin - was simply part of an arc *no*

Supergirl - *noooooooooo*

Vigilante - the "face of evil" was the protagonist, but Wolfman was able to write in the thesis into his script.  *I don't know *


I dpn't read Green Arrow/Black Canary, and I haven't gotten around to Birds of Prey yet.

last FOE issues are:

Batman (Catwoman), JSA (Black Adam), Kobra, Superman (Parasite), Teen Titans (Brother Blood), and Wonder Woman (Cheetah)


----------



## Kameil (Jan 26, 2009)

Black Adam wins by default.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 26, 2009)

So far, "Faces of Evil" isn't that great. Yes, some good stories, but some.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2009)

I thought it succeeded for the most part, my one issue is that they made all their books do this instead of the ones that actually fit the premise


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's my count of the _Faces of Evil_ guys, with a .5 for those who partly delivered on the premise.

_Detective Comics_ - As before, this was all about Hush. 1/1

_Solomon Grundy_ - I didn't like it. It ignored the Seven Soldiers/Cyrus Gold connection. Still, it qualifies. 2/2

_Secret Six_ - It's a book about B-List villains. Isn't this ALWAYS a _Faces of Evil_ sort of deal? 3/3

_Action Comics_ - New Krypton, in the same place as the old Krypton. But not a true _Faces of Evil_... unless you consider all Kryptonians evil. 3/4

_Booster Gold_ - ENEMY ACE!! Really still a regular Booster Gold story, but it did give a real look at the villain. 3.5/5

_Prometheus_ - Kick. Ass. 4.5/6

_Green Lantern Corps_ - This entire arc has given a lot more about Kryb. Also, think about the depth given to the Star Sapphires. 5/7 

_Nightwing_ - Ra's shared the spotlight with Nightwing, but it established a new relationship between the two that is both similar and different than the one Bruce previously had. 5.5/8

_Titans_ - All Jericho, all the time. Call me crazy, but I actually liked the concept here. I'm not sure what's going to happen, but it surprised me from Winnick. 6.5/9

_Deathstroke the Terminator_ - He has the most awesomely redundant name ever. I was okay with this issue, but part of it seemed off to me. The big fights were off, and Deathstroke was wrong about how Rose's precognition works (Though that might be a legitimate character thing). I also have problems with Rose trying to kill him. But it was good for the new direction. 7.5/10

_Green Lantern_ - Definitely didn't concentrate on Laira. 7.5/11

_Justice League of America_ - I still don't like Len Wein's stuff. And no mention of Planet-Heist? WTF, dude. 8.5/12

_Robin_ - Eh, not really. 8.5/13

_Supergirl_ - I'll disagree with Kilowog. After rereading it, it had a lot more focus on Superwoman than I thought. It's not as direct as the others, but it focuses on her mysterious background as well as her previous actions (Killing Agent Liberty). 9.5/14

_Vigilante_ - I'd say yes. Vigilante was supposed to be the focus, so... 10.5/15

Looking at the upcoming ones, I see Catwoman, Kobra, Black Adam, and Brother Blood delivering on the concept. The others I'm not quite sure. Overall, it hasn't been too bad. My biggest disappointment is that the one-shots kind of disappointed me; Prometheus is the only one that came out and wowed me (And frightened me as well).


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Justice Society of America #23 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 27, 2009)

Speaking of Black Adam, My anti-hero post is updated. 

*nothing was ever posted here... EVER!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 27, 2009)

Actual product vs. expectations, I think.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Also. WarriorS, you have the stupidest fucking grading system I've ever seen.



he's not grading on quality

1 point if it really fit the FOE premise, half if it kinda does, 0 if it was just a cover gimmick.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 27, 2009)

Forseti said:


> Actual product vs. expectations, I think.


Ok. That makes sense.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

he's adding it all up.  the first got 1 point so the total is 1.  then the next one got 1 so the total is 2.  then the 3rd got 1, so it's 3, then the 4th one got a 0 so the score was 3


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2009)

new Wonder Woman pretty damn good, arc is looking up


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 29, 2009)

"Isn't it just sorta plug and play?" made me laugh


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 30, 2009)

Jason(of the Argonauts) is badass. 

And now we know why Genocide wears that thing on her eyes... 
Issue was pure fangasm. pek


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2009)

Simone is really winning me over with her WW

Rucka was still better though


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 30, 2009)

He and Simone should collaborate on a WW event on the scale of Sinestro Corps War.

That might put WW on the map.


----------



## Rod (Jan 30, 2009)

God. This Tom dude is friggin annoying, the guy has no decisions omfg and this is making him look useles, about that matter this last WW chap was lol, Diana did everything he should of have done already (regarding their relationship) and called the reponsability for herself. 

The kiss scene then, it was her who took the initiative and put in such a position, that generally both would be related to men.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2009)

Let me see if I get this correctly, they just gave batman indefenite prep time?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2009)

ok so the _main _Faces of Evil books were about bringing back some older villains which they promise will show up prominentl;y in 2009.  But in which books? 

Prometheus - it's pretty fucking obvious he's going after the Justice League, DiDio confirmed he's going after the Robinson League

Deathstroke - I strongly think he's going after the Outsiders to get revenge on Geo-Force, plus the whole Deathstroke vs TT thing has been done to death.

Kobra - now this one has me curious, I don't know much about the character other than Atom Smasher killed him (or rather his brother), I'd like it if they did a massive Checkmate/Kobra cult war but again I doubt it.  Curious


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 30, 2009)

Kobra's one-shot was awesome. It built off Rucka's _Checkmate_ run well. Hopefully they'll bring back _Checkmate_ with this guy at the helm.

Hell, they should have given it to him instead of Bruce Jones.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2009)

Bruce Jones? more like get the fuck out of my comics


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2009)

Sidenote...WW being the 'man' of the relationship is cool and makes the most sense.



Banhammer said:


> Let me see if I get this correctly, they just gave batman indefenite prep time?


 
GGPO.


----------



## Rod (Jan 30, 2009)

Rumours in DC forums are that Tom is gay and in the closet.

No joke implied, the ppl are really believing in this, more one homossexual introduced character by DC in this case, if turns out to be that way.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2009)

Dude....Tom being the girl is the BEST part of that dynamic. He keeps trying to be the man in the relationship, but really..this is WonderWoman. He ain't smarter, faster, more experienced, stronger, or more assertive. Not that he's a pussy, she's just wearing the pants.

Tom is Nemesis right?  Not used to seeing his first name.


----------



## Rod (Jan 30, 2009)

Not that i'm saying or concluding myself about him being homo. 

Personally I just find it funny the way he is being portrayed.

But the majority of Wondy fans that post at least at DC forums are asking for his head lol. I guess they did not sympathized with the guy. The story may be just some way to find a route to relief this feeling, but that some are strongly believing in that it's really is.

Yeah Tom Tresser = Nemesis


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2009)

What a buncha whiney fgts.  Jealous of Tom?  Don't like the evolving of one of the 'trinity'?  How do they feel about what is going on with Bats and Supes if they're clamoring for his head over this?  Archaic views of the proper male in comics.  I mean Tom is pretty complex.  He's not incompetent.  He's not weak.  And he's not dumb.  He realizes how in over his he is, but the risk is worth it.  

Also.  Thoughts on genocide?  Too simple anti WW or well thought out counterpart.  I lean to the latter.  Thankfully they didn't make...her? dumb.


----------



## Rod (Jan 30, 2009)

Well what we see is alot of Steve this Trevor that, so it's possible to notice ppl still have faith on this dude. 

Mainly the puritan/core fans mention too much ST.

And although this may be strange, there's also lotta who are believing Bruce is the guy, because if not mistaken this duo had nothing of hints whatsoever until the day a writter resolved to put them flirting, out of the nowhere.

Though this could be even classified as a random by many, go figure, guess this explains, seems this writter was nonetheless Grant Morrison, so it's not like he cares for huge differences betweeen their stories or how strange this would be or whatever as long as it looks cool for him. Later this was killed in Kelly's run I think, but well the more conspirative ones are saying as GM said had plans for WW in the same time for Bats, well you know the rest...

Though, genocide is receiving some pretty good comments, guess it's satisfying.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 30, 2009)

Simone on WW is great.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2009)

talking albino gorillas make everything better


----------



## Rod (Jan 30, 2009)

Though, there is a Simone vs. Morrison going on around, she started a topic to say there's nothing bogus about WW, it's a response for Grant's lastest declarations about the character. 

This is getting pretty entertaining


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm prefering Secret Six to Wonder Woman right now, but that's just me.



Graham Aker said:


> He and Simone should collaborate on a WW event on the scale of Sinestro Corps War.
> 
> That might put WW on the map.



he didn't like the concept of WW OYL and felt a little burn from what I can tell.  So I doubt he'll come back, especialyl since Gail is driving the bus


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 31, 2009)

_Secret Six_ is cooler, but it's mostly because you can do a helluva lot more with a bunch of self-professed amoral/immoral badasses than you can with what's supposed to be the symbol of feminine strength and intelligence in the DC Universe.

But when you get splash pages like this:



It's still, pretty bitchin'. Simone knows how to take the weird and wild stuff of the DCU and make it awesome (Check out her _*insane*_ run on _All-New Atom_, which I'd argue is even better than her _Wonder Woman_ stuff).


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Agmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeh....that's pretty epic.

The buildup with Nemesis has atleast been going on for a year.  I am not into WW that much but I was reading Amazons Attack and signs of it were showing then.  So the coming out of left field argument is bunk.

As for Morrison, I don't even know what is going on there.  How is S6 anti mor?


----------



## Rod (Jan 31, 2009)

I think it all started like some months ago when someone asked if WW was going to have an homo oriented character because this public itself has been linked to the issue and lots of discussions about this matter happen regarding the heroine, don't know what Simone at the time answered but it was in the air if not mistaken. Some time later ppl were suspecting about Nemesis' way of behave and asked Gail if he was that gay one prepared, she replied with a hint people say that was indirectly affirmative, so guess if that's case then it's kinda like Obsidian's case again.

Not that S6 is anti mor hehe. It's that in one of the lastest Morrison's interviews he declared some stuff about the character that caused constraint to some WW fans, who eventually were complaining, between these who do not agree was Gail too, who also publicly declined to agree with Grant's stuff.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

Do you mean like in theme, storytelling method, characterization or what?


----------



## Rod (Jan 31, 2009)

You refer to what Morrsion talked? or about the gay stuff?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 31, 2009)

In this case the gay stuff, but both are new to me.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> so let's review how FOE has been so far and if they fit the basic premise DC said they would
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Birds of Prey - *YES* this was Calculator's book, the BoPs made like 1 appareance

Batman - *sorta*, really a shared Catwoman/Hush book and they both got narrations

JSA  - *yes*, he narrated and kicked some ass

Superman - *yes*, interesting look at the Parasite

Teen Titans - *yes*

Wonder Woman - *NO NO NO* she simply appeared on like the last opage


----------



## Rod (Jan 31, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> In this case the gay stuff, but both are new to me.



Oh the Grant interview issue is that lastest one at Newsarama (think Kilowog posted it in FC thread). I think as soon as you read the WW part you gonna get what's up immediately heheh.

But about the gay stuff is more about the elements and how they're portrayed, if not mistaken due the level of people mentioning it I assume it's canon that the Amazons have relationship between themselves since they are alot of hot women living lonely forever etc, etc, etc... Also there were some implicit/indirect subjects at this, and that Diana may be look like or be portrayed as a lesbian or bisexual at least, or if she had past relationships with another Amazons and such, that in some drawings it's exagerated how manly she looks and all these views. Not only that but Hermes , Zeus, Apollo are all bisexuals, these are canon there if i'm not mistaken, so all this stuff and related people generally discuss. This makes it more friendly to the homo dudes since involved more their subjects, so guess why people were asking if due this public, an explicit gay character (like Obsidian) was going to be introduced, and treated without too much backfoot, etc...

There's like tons of essays in that matter it's really that long and dificult to explain, but personally in few words I think it's at least an indirect present context in WW nonetheless.


----------



## WarriorS (Feb 1, 2009)

There's a  about it at CBR about it. The concept of Wonder Woman feeling a bit "artificial" because her place is much higher than her natural popularity is a somewhat interesting discussion.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 3, 2009)

I just saw the preview for 3 Worlds.



I came.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)

final crisis talk in the final crisis thread


----------



## Quasar (Feb 3, 2009)

When is the next Final Crisis: Legion of 3 worlds coming out?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)

tomorrrrow


----------



## Quasar (Feb 3, 2009)

I cant wait. It is definately the best book in the Final Crisis.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 3, 2009)

So I was reading the thread on the other forum, and I have to agree with some posters there, if not Morrisson himself.  Wonder Woman's status has always seem forced and it's only since she broke Max's neck that she has been getting exposure/development enough to be a real part of the trinity.

Not to mention they dilute everything she stands for as a character by having the numerous wonder girls.  Tell me what the difference between the blonde and diana are these days?  Age and experience.

While Batman has always had Robins to offset, Wonder  girls seem like weak ass copies.  The same reason Superman having a sidekick is balked at these days.

Not to mention, aside from the cheetah girl, I can't think of one Age spanning WW villian.

She seems like a forced attempt from DC to reach out for egalitarians and nab some of that Xena fanbase.  And that does not one of the most important characters in your comic line make.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)

Donna Troy was only created so they could have a smaller Wonder Woman on the Teen Titans.  *This is a fact.*






> can't think of one Age spanning WW villian.


Ares is a king pimp


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't equate Ares to WW or Xena.  It's never his goal dealing with them, they're just girls who make war awesome.  Next.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)

have you ever read the Perez or Rucka runs of WW?  Ares totally counts as a WW villain


----------



## Rod (Feb 3, 2009)

I would of go Circe.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 3, 2009)

Never read Perez's run, so I assume that Olympians (in the past) just wanted to as per always, increase their power.  Logical extrapolation makes me believe that Ares has conflicts with WW to get her to accept her fighting urges and not be such a nice lady.

Sprinkle in a few links from Aphro and other Gods and you have what I assume is the basis for conflicts between WW and Ares.  Circe is a maybe.  I've read one arc with her, but don't follow enough to know how often she rears her head.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm curious why the Scar Guardian is 







Deadshot is awesome


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 3, 2009)

From here

That's rain on the lady's cheek...right?

I wouldn't.  I honestly.  Would.  Not.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 3, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> [/spoiler]
> 
> That's rain on the lady's cheek...right?
> 
> I wouldn't.  I honestly.  Would.  Not.



. . . Who the fuck drew Scandal's face?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 4, 2009)

with The Flash:Rebirth,Bart Allen return!!!

can wait for it.pek


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Feb 4, 2009)

Stupid Black Adam. More Black Marvel family goodness with Mary AGAIN.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

Secret Six was pretty good, didn't see the ending coming for some odd reason (even though in retrospect we really should have seen in coming)


also this issue makes me wonder if Scandal adopted her dad's resilience


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 5, 2009)

Why the heck is Bart returned as teenager?

A black Superman in Issue 7 of Final Crisis?:ho

(hmm the president have a familiar face)


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

yes he admitted this

also notice that WW was meant to look like Beyonce because of the whole "we need a black ww" rant she went on


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

The Mighty was _ok_, nothing special really, I might keep with it if I like where the next few issues are going


----------



## Taleran (Feb 5, 2009)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Why the heck is Bart returned as teenager?
> 
> A black Superman in Issue 7 of Final Crisis?:ho
> 
> (hmm the president have a familiar face)



because when he died it wasn't speed related so he was probably pulled from the SF at a time before he comes back


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yes he admitted this
> 
> also notice that WW was meant to look like Beyonce because of the whole "we need a black ww" rant she went on


 
Here's hoping they were mocking and not caving, but then they'd be call racist.  *rolls eyes*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2009)

I think Renee already covered that.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

FLASH: REBIRTH PREVIEW

WARNING: this will spoil the ending of *Legion of 3 Worlds*



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> FLASH: REBIRTH PREVIEW
> 
> WARNING: this will spoil the ending of *Legion of 3 Worlds*



I'm getting the fuck outta here!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> FLASH: REBIRTH PREVIEW
> 
> WARNING: this will spoil the ending of *Legion of 3 Worlds*
> 
> ...



Barry and Bart Allen pek

damn it Bart,why Kid Flash 2 suit and not Flash 4 suit?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2009)

Will he pick up his former relationship?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2009)

That'll be awkward.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

:WOW :WOW Robinson's going to do a Shade origin mini :WOW :WOW :WOW

Robinson's Starman was terrific, and Shade was hands down one of the best characters.  Definitely looking forward to this.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2009)

Mainstream or VERTIGO?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2009)

> With 10 minutes left, DiDio started "the lightning round"—and stripped down to his Black Lantern shirt.
> 
> Max Mercury? "Uh...maybe," said Johns.
> 
> ...




Holy shit New Gods


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 7, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> :WOW :WOW Robinson's going to do a Shade origin mini :WOW :WOW :WOW
> 
> Robinson's Starman was terrific, and Shade was hands down one of the best characters.  Definitely looking forward to this.


Hell. Yes. 

Although, didn't we get Shade's origin when Simon Culp was revealed? Ah well, at least new art to origin will be nice.

A mini-series about Shade's adventures over his 200 year life would be kinda cool.



> "Ted Kord, Black Lantern?" "Done," said Johns.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 7, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> :WOW :WOW Robinson's going to do a Shade origin mini :WOW :WOW :WOW
> 
> Robinson's Starman was terrific, and Shade was hands down one of the best characters.  Definitely looking forward to this.



Sorry to burst the bubble but. . .



			
				New York ComiCon said:
			
		

> Although Shade the Changing Man will not be getting his own series again, Peter Milligan is planning to have ?Constantine to bump into Shade in the not-too-distant future.? Shade can ?spread a bit of extra madness there.?


----------



## mow (Feb 7, 2009)

this is a most wondrous time to be a DC tard


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2009)

New Doom Patrol ongoing  I'm weary since aside from the Arcudi run, nothing has come close to the brilliance of Morrison's run (Byrne can go fuck himself)




> Sorry to burst the bubble but. . .


no.  Robinson said he was doing the Shade Origin when asked if there were any plans to follow up Starman


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 8, 2009)

So these the titles that Johns will be working on this year?


Justice Society of America (until March)
Green Lantern
The Blackest Night
Flash: Rebirth
Adventure Comics
Legion of Three Worlds
I plan on reading all but Flash, lemme know if I missed anything.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 8, 2009)

Rebirth and Blackest Night are my main concerns.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 8, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> no.  Robinson said he was doing the Shade Origin when asked if there were any plans to follow up Starman



Ah. Alrighty.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> So these the titles that Johns will be working on this year?
> 
> 
> Justice Society of America (until March)
> ...


you forgot Superman: Secret Origin





> I plan on reading all but Flash.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2009)

R.E.B.E.L.S. was pretty neat, off to a good start


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 12, 2009)

R.E.B.E.L.S. was alright.

Let's see how it'll pick up.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 12, 2009)

I like Vril and the Heat Vision cd burner


----------



## Castiel (Feb 14, 2009)

> *THE FLASH: REBIRTH #2
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art by Ethan Van Sciver
> Covers by Ethan Van Sciver*
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2009)

you know what I want to happen?  Booster Gold meets the Legion.  it's like the most obvious premise ever (time travel, Booster has a Brainiac 5's flight ring), and yet they haven' done it yet


----------



## Blue Beetle (Feb 16, 2009)

Duuude. They should do that. Booster meeting the Legion! xD That'd be cool.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 16, 2009)

Well it's not like he hasn't met everyone else in his crossovers comic book series.

I mean seriously, can't he have his own rogues gallery and stuff? I have felt dissatisfied with the recent BB editions, ever since the reach invasion.


----------



## WarriorS (Feb 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> you know what I want to happen?  Booster Gold meets the Legion.  it's like the most obvious premise ever (time travel, Booster has a Brainiac 5's flight ring), and yet they haven' done it yet



It's not just _a_ Brainiac 5 Flight Ring, it's _Superman's_ Flight Ring, which is probably why Brainy wants it back. I wondered for a second how Booster got a Legion Flight Ring before the Legion actually _existed_, but then I realized that he took the ring from the Superman exhibit.

Damn time-traveling can make things so confusing.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh fuck yeah, Power Girl! And with Hughes on the cover, nice DC. Excellent strategy.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 17, 2009)

Heh, look at the other people on the Powergirl cover(I think?) in Graham's sig. All the guys are "OMG teh BOOBZ" while the one female looks all pissy. 

Powergirl is long overdue for a series of her own though. Good to see one coming. Next step: When is she dropping the 'girl' part of her moniker?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Her face looks just like the  face


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 17, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Next step: When is she dropping the 'girl' part of her moniker?



Not any time soon.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

hell yes, double dose of Booster Gold






> *BOOSTER GOLD #20
> Written by Keith Giffen
> Art and cover by Dan Jurgens & Norm Rapmund*
> Guest-writer Keith Giffen buckles up and steps into the timestream to take Booster Gold back to the Cold War! When the space race heats up between the United States and Russia, Booster must save the lives of four astronauts before their rocket goes red!
> On sale May 13 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US











> *THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD #23
> Written by Dan Jurgens
> Art and cover by Dan Jurgens & Norm Rapmund*
> Future imperfect! Time-traveler Booster Gold has seen countless possible futures. But futures don’t get much darker than the one that will spawn the ruthless Magog! After the events of JSA: THY KINGDOM COME, Magog has appeared in our time, and Booster will do whatever it takes to make sure his apocalyptic destiny never comes to pass.
> On sale May 20 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 17, 2009)

Which Magog is this one? The one ALREADY time-travelling?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 17, 2009)

When did Magog start time travelling? Last I saw he was on his farm feeling sorry.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 17, 2009)

which 2 issues of Flash is this?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

> which 2 issues of Flash is this?


the Captain Cold and Zoom origin issues



> When did Magog start time travelling?


different Magog, you're confsing the one from the beginning of the arc with the one from the ending, they're completely different people


----------



## Taleran (Feb 17, 2009)

Keith Giffen and Booster Gold


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

oh fucking hell yes





> *HITMAN VOL. 1: A RAGE IN ARKHAM NEW PRINTING TP
> Written by Garth Ennis
> Art and cover by John McCrea *
> 
> ...




about damn time DC


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2009)

[Source]

Kyle Baker doing a Hawkman comic, it's just so .. unexpected and yet so awesome.

also it seems to be part of DC's next weekly series which appears to be a compendium book by random superstars ()


----------



## mow (Feb 18, 2009)

oh god neil stop teasing us and start a monthly title with DC. anything, i dont care, just do it already


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> [Source]
> 
> Kyle Baker doing a Hawkman comic, it's just so .. unexpected and yet so awesome.
> 
> also it seems to be part of DC's next weekly series which appears to be a compendium book by random superstars ()



Kyle Baker!?!  

Oh God, I'm dying!


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 18, 2009)

How is Hawkman as a character? Will the new series be worth looking into(besides the obvious "yes" for Kyle Baker)?

All I really know of Hawkman is from the recent JSA series... and he pretty much just comes off as a dick there.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2009)

"BAKER: In most of his adventures, Hawkman usually defends Earth from space alien invasion, so that’s what my story’s about. There’s also action on Dinosaur Island, because dinosaurs are always cool. Hawkman carries a mace, so it’s important for a writer to create dilemmas which can be resolved with a mace. A guy with a mace fighting a T-Rex is a good fight to watch."

this is going to be awesome




> All I really know of Hawkman is from the recent JSA series...


you really need to check out the pre OYL JSA series, he's featured pretty prominently there, also his Solo series was quite badass


----------



## Kameil (Feb 18, 2009)

Anyone whom wields a mace and bashes people's brains with it you can expect lots of dickery coming from that person.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 18, 2009)

I like his view on the character


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 18, 2009)

Is Shayera "Hawkgirl" Hol from JL: TAS featured in any books?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2009)

Neil Gaiman on Metamorpho?!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> Is Shayera "Hawkgirl" Hol from JL: TAS featured in any books?



she died years ago, new Hawkgirl is her reincarnation.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 18, 2009)

So the reincarnation thing isn't specific to Hawkman? Its like a Hawk-"family" trait thingy?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2009)

they both reincarnate


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 19, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> she died years ago, new Hawkgirl is her reincarnation.



Too bad.  I've been making my way through JLU, and she's aces.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2009)

current Hawkgirl shares a lot of traits with JLU Hawkgirl though


----------



## Lal Mirch (Feb 19, 2009)

mow said:


> oh god neil stop teasing us and start a monthly title with DC. anything, i dont care, just do it already



I second this. Something like books of magic or a Zatanna solo series. I'd read it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 19, 2009)

Zatanna solo by Gaiman would be a like a dream come true.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2009)

Dini has dibs on Zatanna


----------



## mow (Feb 19, 2009)

Phantom Stranger, please.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2009)

now that would be truly interesting.


----------



## WarriorS (Feb 19, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Zatanna solo by Gaiman would be a like a dream come true.



I enjoyed the Morrison Mini for Seven Soldiers.

But really, a Zatanna solo with any good writer would be enjoyable. She's easily one of the most lovable characters out there. And for a female property, she's damn popular.


----------



## Blue Beetle (Feb 19, 2009)

mow said:


> Phantom Stranger, please.



I agree. I love him! xD He needs more love. O.O


----------



## mow (Feb 19, 2009)

Honestly, Phantom Stranger is the DC equivalent of The Celestials, in the sense that both concepts have been there for fuckin ever, both hinted at and discussed a billion times and the fact no origions or any aspects of them have been discussed or showcased aside from the merest bits and pieces. there is an incredibly mind boggling potential of both being the greatest thing(s) to ever hit the comic mainstream, if only the editorial powers that be actually have the guts to give it to someone to pen.

Also, no one should ever touch Zatanna aside from Morrison.

The same goes for Captain Marvel of Earth-5

and The Celestials.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 19, 2009)

my favorite Stranger moment is when he appears at the Monitors ship during CoIE 


also this

this is John's birthday


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2009)

Phantom Stranger is a odd duck, he fits in well in either the DCU and the "Vertigo Universe"

Though I do enjoy how he truly is a "stranger" since he's been given 4 full and plausible origins (IN THE SAME ISSUE)



*Mike Barr's Version:*

He's basically the Wandering Jew.

When Jesus was born, King Herod had all the newborns killed, one of them was the Stranger's son and his wife died as collateral damage.  The Stranger then became a major Jesus adversary and was actually one of the people whipping him while on his walk to the cross.  He was condemned to walk the Earth forever and after the centuries his rage went away and he was filled with great remorse.


*Paul Levitz' Version:*

A man who lived in one of the corrupt cities God destroyed in Biblical times.  He was a good man so God sent an angel to save him, but he refused seeing all those around him dying, so he killed himself.  The angel forbade his soul from going to heaven and gave him the mission of saving the souls of mankind one at a time so that no others would have to die like his wicked neighbors.


*Dan Mishkin's Version:*

He was a scientist from the universe that existed before the current one (much like Galactus).  When his universe ended he was reborn as a great celestial being and determined himself to watching over this infant universe.


*Alan Moore's Version:*

When Lucifer Morningstar began his rebellion, the Stranger stayed on the fence and was completely neutral in the war.  God cast him out for not taking a side, and Lucifer's followers ripped his wings off because he was a coward, forcing him to walk alone forever.

Moore told a very interesting parallel study about a boy who is caught between two gangs and suffers the same fate of the Stranger.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 19, 2009)

what issue would that be?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2009)

Secret Origins #10


----------



## Lal Mirch (Feb 19, 2009)

mow said:


> Honestly, Phantom Stranger is the DC equivalent of The Celestials, in the sense that both concepts have been there for fuckin ever, both hinted at and discussed a billion times and the fact no origions or any aspects of them have been discussed or showcased aside from the merest bits and pieces. there is an incredibly mind boggling potential of both being the greatest thing(s) to ever hit the comic mainstream, if only the editorial powers that be actually have the guts to give it to someone to pen.
> 
> *Also, no one should ever touch Zatanna aside from Morrison.*
> 
> ...



Some of her best appearances have been in _The Books of Magic_ though. Neil Gaiman writes a fantastic Zatanna. 

Phantom Stranger has been ace in the current Madame Xanadu series. Although a Vertigo series, the links to DC continuity are really neat.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 20, 2009)

The VERTIGO/DC complete separation is stupid, IMO. Some parts of VERTIGO IS part of the DCU.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2009)

I just read Books of Magic again (original 4), damn thats a good read

also having read more of the DC universe from when I last read its great seeing it all tie right in

also Andy Diggle really knows his stuff


*Spoiler*: __ 











, John's always around




and now a question




the events described at the top of this page are they ever actually depicted in a comic?


----------



## Lal Mirch (Feb 21, 2009)

_The charge of the Trenchcoat Brigade._ 

Gawd, I love that comic. 

I couldn't answer your question though. I have a pretty limited knowledge of Dr Occult's history and past appearances.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 21, 2009)

Occult's back in Reign in Hell. He showed up previously in the back-up stories of the Crispus Allen Spectre issues.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Feb 21, 2009)

Just saw the Wonder Woman movie. Shit would have been so cash if Steve Trevor learned a lesson at the end, but still, shit was awesome. 

Awesome battles. Lots of head slicing.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2009)

apply for trading post membership and request it.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2009)

Vigilante was kinda neat, though the art has really gone south.  O&O story was pointless.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 21, 2009)

It sped up. The WW movie was pretty good overall.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 22, 2009)

Taleran said:


> the events described at the top of this page are they ever actually depicted in a comic?



The one with John Constantine or what Rose went through?

The former, yes. The latter, no. At least, not within the 4 Books of Magic issues.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Justice Soceity of America #24 preview_


----------



## Suzumebachi (Feb 22, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> It sped up. The WW movie was pretty good overall.



Would have made a good live action movie.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 22, 2009)

Anyone think the Rival is going to show up in Flash Rebirth? He hasn't been seen with Max Mercury body since Impulse comics.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 23, 2009)

you know whats annoying reading books you thought were really good only to find that they really didn't stack up


case in point I went to read The Long Halloween again, and while the art is top notch and the words aren't too bad at its core the book is a whodunnit and when you consider that



> Jeph Loeb tells us that Gilda Dent was the original Holiday killer, having committed all of the murders up until New Year's Eve.
> 
> Meaning that, on Thanksgiving, after being BLOWN UP by a bomb on Halloween, she got out of the hospital, snuck past her husband and the hospital staff, found a gun somewhere, bought a Thanksgiving cornucopia (good thing she brought her money to the hospital), found out what hotel The Irish Gang was at, snuck into the hotel and hotel room unobserved, killed the Irish Gang before they could react, then made it back to hospital and back into her hospital clothes and hospital bed before anyone could react.




its starts to unravel quite easily


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah I personally tried not thinking about it too much.

anyways have you checked out DV or WiR?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah I read DV the first time I read Halloween


----------



## mow (Feb 23, 2009)

When in Rome is my fav of all the Sale/Loeb collabs


anything that treats Selina properly is grand in my book


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2009)

while I'm aware that DV had the same basic bare bones plot as TLH I personally liked equally and liked the way they brought Dick in.

When in Rome I just loved, liked the way Selina was used and how it expanded on her backstory.  also it had a nice use of the Riddler


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2009)

good interview with Rucka.  complete  @ the way Rucka describes working with Morrison.


anyways:

All upcoming Spectre stories will include Radiant

There are some plans for the Spectre in 2009, no confirmation if it'll tie into Blackest Night

Trautman (co-writer of Checkmate and FC: Resist) is going to work on a Checkmate related project.

Renee will be reappearing in June (unknown if in 1 of the post BftC Bat-books)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> good interview with Rucka.  complete  @ the way Rucka describes working with Morrison.
> 
> 
> anyways:
> ...



I really like another Spectre on-going. At least, done in the fashion of Jim Corrigan's series by Ostrander.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

O&O hinted heavily that WW will get knocked up, then Nemesis leaves her.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

> Mark [Bagley]’s next project is already in place, and we’re just waiting for him to give us the green light to get rolling, and he’ll start on one of our more prominent series, and we’ll move on from there.


:WOW



> *5. Last time we spoke, you mentioned that it would be wonderful if Kyle Baker was working on something for DC Comics, as it seems that he might be, given the Hawkman images he’s been drawing. Since then, he’s mentioned that he’s working on something with the name “Wednesday Comics...”*
> 
> DD: It’s a really interesting title, and I’m sure if we were working on something with that title, it would be really fascinating concept, with a lot of incredible, talented people working on it, and we at DC Comics would be incredible proud to have someone of Kyle’s caliber, along with other creators involved in it, if they were to be involved with a project like that, which I really can’t talk about. [laughs]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> O&O hinted heavily that WW will get knocked up, then Nemesis leaves her.



. . .

The deflowering of one of Wonder Woman? In main continuity?

That itself is history-in-the-making right there.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

well don't see her face, we just see a pregnant woman in amazon armor. I think they mean for us to think it;s WW but for all I know it could be Cassie with some kind of 2 year delayed pregnancy from Connor


----------



## Lal Mirch (Feb 26, 2009)

^Well... regarding the TT O&O story you might be on to something.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 26, 2009)

Super sperm takes super long to super impregnate wondrous eggs.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 26, 2009)

More so, since the sperm's half-Kryptonian, half-human.


----------



## The Wanderer (Feb 26, 2009)

*Reads TT*

It looks like Diana isn't the one who'll get pregnant.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 26, 2009)

leave answers in tags i won't be able to see the issue until friday after work?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2009)

If done right, it can be great.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> More so, since the sperm's half-Kryptonian, half-human.



also Cass is a demigoddess


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> also Cass is a demigoddess



Nina, the Kryptonian Ninja, would be a possible daughter for Cassandra Cain and Conner.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2009)

> Will we see Starman again? Robinson again cited his upcoming Justice League, which will launch in June which will feature the blue, alien Starman, as well as Shade and other Opal City residents,


    



> but has no real plans to go back to Jack Knight.


----------



## vervex (Feb 27, 2009)

Just dropping by to say that I finally received my first Green Lantern issue pek and it's the 38, delievered at my door only 2 days after its release! I'm really please <3 Go Hal Jordan, go!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2009)

And the same for GL Corps?


----------



## vervex (Feb 28, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And the same for GL Corps?



Well I did not subscribe for the GL corps individually... only Green Lantern. Is the Corps our too?


----------



## Kameil (Feb 28, 2009)

Indeed it is.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 28, 2009)

vervex said:


> Well I did not subscribe for the GL corps individually... only Green Lantern. Is the Corps our too?



Corps is part of Blackest Night, exploring the other GLs.

Have you read it? It's pretty good.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2009)

back from Wonder Con

got Brian Azzarello to sign a bunch of stuff

anyways, I got to ask 5 questions but only 2 made it to the newsarama/cbr coverage



> Can Winick promise he won’t bring back Scare Beast? Winick: “I wasn’t thinking of it until you mentioned it,” he said, joking, leading him to promise that he will be coming up.
> 
> 
> Is the Kobra Face of Evil one shot connected to Escape? Sattler: “No, but it is related to something else that is coming this summer.”




also, they pointed me out, but this jackass beat me to the mike and answered for me 



> Robinson interrupted Winick and pointed out a slide of the montage of Battle for the Cowl and asked him how many characters on that image that Winick actually knew – which led to calling audience members up to name all of the characters.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 28, 2009)

WW DTV was like Amazons Attack. Really stupid but with good art/animation.
Artemis seems to be the only likeable character in it. 


And lawl @ Kilowog.


----------



## vervex (Mar 1, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Corps is part of Blackest Night, exploring the other GLs.
> 
> Have you read it? It's pretty good.



Nope I haven't. I looked for it at the same place I find my GL on the web but couldn't find it... 

Never mind, I found it


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 1, 2009)

Need to read some comics:ho


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2009)

chek out Countdown to final crisis, fantastic stuff.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 1, 2009)

you're an evil person


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> back from Wonder Con
> 
> got Brian Azzarello to sign a bunch of stuff
> 
> ...



That's SO FUCKING TRUE.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2009)

LitG said:
			
		

> MORE ON WEDNESDAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let's hope this one turns out to be real


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2009)

It'd be a bitch to shelve, though. . . well, at least for me.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 2, 2009)

George Perez interview




> NRAMA: What sorts of projects are you working on in the near future?
> 
> GP: Ah, I wish I could tell you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## mow (Mar 3, 2009)

_Hi, we're collecting here for the BDSM awareness day_


XD


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## mow (Mar 3, 2009)

if i could physically lauh my ass off, i would. that was insane XD. Supes with a Liefeld gun...

_bearded idiot_ xD


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 3, 2009)

I've read that.

Superman with the gun is hilarious, especially where he got it from.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2009)

Secret Six was great as usual.

FILTHY HIPPIES, CAN WE BORROW YOUR FILTHY HIPPE BUS?

also Bane-o-Vision


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2009)

Have I missed the last issue or is Legion of 3 Worlds not finished yet?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 5, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Have I missed the last issue or is Legion of 3 Worlds not finished yet?



Two more issues.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 7, 2009)

So long Blue Beetle. . . .


May the lord bless you and grant you protection during the next Titans crossover.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 7, 2009)

Anyone where i can check Powergirl issues?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 7, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> So long Blue Beetle. . . .
> 
> 
> May the lord bless you and grant you protection during the next Titans crossover.



And keep you alive after that.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 7, 2009)

there is no Power Girl series ... _yet_.  though she did have a dedicated arc in JSA Confidential


----------



## Castiel (Mar 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Booster Gold #18 preview_


----------



## Blue Beetle (Mar 7, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> So long Blue Beetle. . . .
> 
> 
> May the lord bless you and grant you protection during the next Titans crossover.



;_________;


I am making a Blue Beetle T-Shirt in that comic's honor. I got a feeling it'll return though. The ending was not as bad as I thought it would be so I am alright. LOL Still not happy it's over though. *pouts*


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 8, 2009)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Anyone where i can check Powergirl issues?


Coming this May.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2009)

well Terror Titans is finally over, gotta say that that series wasn't particularly good aside from the random violence.

though it was neat to see 
*Spoiler*: __ 



M'gann


 again


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 8, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> well Terror Titans is finally over, gotta say that that series wasn't particularly good aside from the random violence.
> 
> though it was neat to see
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




and Static


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 8, 2009)

But will Ravager turn heel again?


----------



## qks (Mar 8, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> But will Ravager turn heel again?



most likely not


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 8, 2009)

Well, Jericho turned heel again.


----------



## Blue Beetle (Mar 8, 2009)

Again...? Ugh. LOL HOpe not. I still need to finish it. I heard it was really good!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 8, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Well, Jericho turned heel again.



When did this happen the last I saw of him was when he was trapped in Risk's body in Titans.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 9, 2009)

Who's writing TT, is it stil McKeever?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 9, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> When did this happen the last I saw of him was when he was trapped in Risk's body in Titans.



Winnick's Titans and DCU: Decisions.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _R.E.B.E.L.S. #2 preview_


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 11, 2009)

Man, I love Linkara.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice covers pek


----------



## dhilonv (Mar 11, 2009)

I've been reading GM Seven Soldiers, and i want to know if there's anything else out there with mister miracle that i can read or metron or the new gods that's before The Death of The New Gods?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2009)

long live R.E.B.E.L.S.

seriously only 2 issues in and I'm already exited to see where the plot is going

also Vril Dox is a


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2009)

Blue Beetle is going to become a "co-feature" in the Booster Gold series.  Which basically means every issue of Booster Gold will now have a 10 page Blue Beetle story that will continue his adventures now that his solo series was cancelled.  Booster Gold's price will be raised 1 dollar to accomadate.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 12, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> long live R.E.B.E.L.S.
> 
> seriously only 2 issues in and I'm already exited to see where the plot is going
> 
> also Vril Dox is a



read the original 2 series you will not regret it


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 12, 2009)

Blue Beetle to return as an eight page backup in Booster Gold.

This calls for some inspirational 80's music.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2009)

congratulations Hwoarang you caught a Slowpoke


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Who's writing TT, is it stil McKeever?



McKeever owns the Titans franchise the same way Johns does Green Lantern.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2009)

> *SECRET SIX #10
> Written by Gail Simone
> Art by Nicola Scott & Doug Hazlewood
> Cover by Daniel LuVisi *
> ...


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 20, 2009)

That is a really good cover.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 21, 2009)

THAT'S A FUCKING GOOD SECRET SIX COVER.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 22, 2009)

Disturbingly hilarious video.

Leaked Watchmen game:

Gaiman @ Colbert Report

Found it on


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2009)

> *THE FLASH: REBIRTH #3
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and covers by Ethan Van Sciver*
> At last, the answer to the question that’s plagued DC fans for decades: Who’s faster, Superman or The Flash? Call your bookie and bet the farm, because you’ve never seen a run like this – and if speedsters keep dying at the pace they’re going, you might never see another one again!
> ...




and from the co-creator of Checkmate, comes the follow-up to the FoE: Kobra one-shot





> *JSA VS. KOBRA: ENGINES OF FAITH #1
> Written by Eric Trautmann
> Art by Don Kramer & Michael Babinski
> Cover by Gene Ha*
> ...


----------



## Slice (Mar 22, 2009)

> At last, the answer to the question that?s plagued DC fans for decades: Who?s faster, Superman or The Flash?



Post Crisis i always went with:

By foot: Flash
Flying: Supes

I expect nothing else from this issue.



That said, the Flash:Rebirth serious sounds better and better with each preview.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2009)

full solicits are out





> R.E.B.E.L.S. #5
> Written by Tony Bedard
> Art by Claude St. Aubin & Scott Hanna
> Cover by Ed Benes & Rob Hunter
> ...



So many races from DC's forgotten cosmos :swoon:


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2009)

> So many races from DC's forgotten cosmos :swoon:


Bedard was wasted on stuff like Outsiders and BoP where he just had to do editorially mandated stories, so I'm really glad they gave him his own corner of the universe to do whatever, since I really enjoyed his Exiles.



while not as good as SS, I'm still looking forward to the end of Gail's major WW arc





> *WONDER WOMAN #33
> Written by Gail Simone
> Art and cover by Aaron Lopresti
> Variant cover by Bernard Chang*
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2009)

have you started reading L.E.G.I.O.N yet?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll get to it when I finish all of DnA's Legion run.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2009)

lawl, you know how everyone was making jokes about how the Dark Avengers would be led by Luke Cage and just be black guys

well the new JLA roster is

Icon, Vixen, John Stewart, Firestorm, *Black Canary*  and the female Doctor Light (asian)


though Black Lightning is not on the team anymore


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> lawl, you know how everyone was making jokes about how the Dark Avengers would be led by Luke Cage and just be black guys
> 
> well the new JLA roster is
> 
> ...



I have read issue 27 of JLA yesterday(in the comic store)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 27, 2009)

Huh. Black Canary got hit hard.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 27, 2009)

I wonder how long before Superman is put back on that team. 

Wonder Woman #30 was ace.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 27, 2009)

Eh. Genocide is really lame. Maybe if the character had a better design artistically, the arc would come off better.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2009)

anyone else find it just a _tad_ uncomfortable to have BC basically whupping Ollie?  I mean she's younger, the stronger fighter and far more powerful and she just punched him hard in the equivalent of a hissy fit.



> I wonder how long before Superman is put back on that team.


he won't.  He's only going to be in WoNK long term, and anyways they have Icon in his place.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2009)

lengthy interview with Morrison


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2009)

gah everytime i read any interview by GM im reminded why this man is the pinnacle of comic book writing. I srsly doubt he'll ever pen anything that i will dislike


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2009)

ok so far the list of back-ups:

Detective Comics [Batwoman] will have The Question (both written by Rucka)

Booster Gold will have Blue Beetle (BG will have regular writer, BB will be written by Sturges)

Batman: TSoG will have Manhunter (B:TSoG by Dini, Manhunter by Andreyko)

Doom Patrol will have Metal Men (both by Giffen, with DeMattheis helping on MM)

Teen Titans will have Ravager (McKeever on Ravager, ??? on TT)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 30, 2009)

What exactly is Batman: TSoG about, the police force? low(er) level criminals? profit?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2009)

> the police force? low(er) level criminals?


a mix of both.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 30, 2009)

You read the Super-books, Kilo. Did you find it weird that they changed Officer Harper's (who "transferred" over from the Bat-books) name first name from "Jamie" to "Billi"?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2009)

a little bit         .


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2009)

Brian Wood (DMZ, Northlanders) is writting an 8 issue DCU miniseries at some point this year


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 31, 2009)

One of the pages of a Superman/Batman preview: RCRDLBL.com/

lol.


----------



## Deviate (Apr 1, 2009)

Mmmmm, beefy


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2009)

Don't ever read *Checkmate: Chimera* (Checkmate vol.2 #26-31). 
It's terrible.


----------



## Thorn (Apr 1, 2009)

Anybody read Teen Titans?  I can't read it anymore now that they've killed the Face.  He was probably the best idea for a superhero ever.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm going to read Flash rebirth now then teen titans. ( I love google).


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2009)

Flash Rebirth was pretty good.  felt a tad short, but I liked the characterization of the flashes

also Savitar made an appearance


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 1, 2009)

I didn't really get what Bart's problem was. What was him and the whole 'why was barry the only one to escape the speedforce' thing?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2009)

he misses Max Mercury, the man was like a father to him, he doesn't even _know_ Barry.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 1, 2009)

ok makes sense then I guess. I have another question, who's the murderer at the start of the issue? Like, are we supposed to recognize that weapon or is it still a mystery?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 1, 2009)

> I didn't really get what Bart's problem was. What was him and the whole 'why was barry the only one to escape the speedforce' thing?


I think Max Mercury trained him and he is still stuck there so yeah. 

Two question. Is Bart actually dead as in the adult one died and because he would still be born at some point he just returned to the past. Or does this Bart actually experience what adult one did.

What's up with Barry, is he the reeper of the Flashes now?

Edit: Yeah I liked Flash rebirth I also felt it was a bit short but that's because I have been waiting for it for about 5 months now I think. It didn't disappoint me anyway.

________

Lol the face was hilarious. Statics powers are they the same as in the cartoon, juiced up or weakened?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thorn said:


> Anybody read Teen Titans?  I can't read it anymore now that they've killed the Face.  He was probably the best idea for a superhero ever.



Awwwww Yeah! Titans


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 1, 2009)

BTW, Wonder-Girl's new outfit is retarded.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2009)

> Two question. Is Bart actually dead as in the adult one died and because he would still be born at some point he just returned to the past. Or does this Bart actually experience what adult one did.


I think he "bounced back" in age,just like Iris and Jai did


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2009)

> I think he "bounced back" in age,just like Iris and Jai did


What's happened with the scientist he was boinking? It's cool that he has reverted to normal but it's a bit weird as he matured quite a lot now it's as though he has taken a step back. 

I was going to ask if Inertia was still around but the Rogues killed and dumped him outside a police station right?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 2, 2009)

I assumed that stuff would get explained in the next Lo3W


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 2, 2009)

Hanabishi Recca said:


> What's happened with the scientist he was boinking?



Probably ignored. I'd be surprised if writers pick that up again.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Kilowog, why'd you post that? Is it something to do with Rebirth? 

*note I haven't read Flash: Rebirth yet


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

just posted it cause I found it a bit strange that Bart didn't care Barry was back, I know he's a bit bitter over Wally and Max but he should at least give a crap

anyways 




*Spoiler*: _Booster Gold #19 preview_


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2009)

> just posted it cause I found it a bit strange that Bart didn't care Barry was back, I know he's a bit bitter over Wally and Max but he should at least give a crap


I think he does care deep down just that teenage angst thing. Like at one point I think he gave the impression that he didn't want anything to do with the Flash title then he picked up the title kid Flash. 

What he said was a bit true also. Wally did work hard to fill the role then Barry comes back and automatically gets the title back as though Wally was a seat warmer. May be a little reflection to what some fans of the series think? Who knows?

Maybe some always wanted Barry to be the Flash. I was personally happy with Wally as the Flash, and happy to see Bart as the Flash. I was unhappy when Wally came back but that was mainly due to his kids. I'm interested as to what's going to happen now haven't really see Barry's character.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 2, 2009)

He's just upset that _only_ Barry escaped the Speed Force.


----------



## TheWon (Apr 2, 2009)

Flash Rebirth was ok. I didn't read the Legion Crisis story so I wasn't aware that. They found another loop hole to bring him back. Man I hate Bart Allen! He's a ok Impulse, but a horrible Kid/Flash!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Don't ever read *Checkmate: Chimera* (Checkmate vol.2 #26-31).
> It's terrible.



indeed.

the difference in quality between Rucka/Trautmann run and Jones' shit is astronomical


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

Flash: Rebirth interviews


----------



## Taleran (Apr 2, 2009)

I kinda didn't like the GRIM DARKING of Barry Allen to fit with the modern times


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2009)

So do you think that his dad did it or not?

on the one hand, if he's innocent but still went to prison because of the backwards way they collected evidence at the time, then that would explain why he went into the "CSI" trade.

on the other, if he did it, it would explain why Barry is such a hardass on people.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well whatever happened, it will supposedly explain both his profession and his attitude. I'm just gonna wait and see.


----------



## qks (Apr 3, 2009)

Thorn said:


> Anybody read Teen Titans?  I can't read it anymore now that they've killed the Face.  He was probably the best idea for a superhero ever.



lol legend spent the whole issue trying to get laid


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Six #8 preview_


----------



## mow (Apr 4, 2009)

above is my fav DC title.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2009)

Jim Lee & Geoff Johns are going to team up for a JLA arc later this year.

also cover art for Robinson's JL


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 6, 2009)

*Jim Lee* with Geoff Johns?!

Delays.

Finish All-Star Batman, please!


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 7, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Finish All-Star Batman, please!



Or don't. That'd be ok too.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2009)

> Finish All-Star Batman, please!


why would you ask for this?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 7, 2009)

Because I need a laugh. It's also one of the very few 'bad' series that's hilariously bad but still funny, unlike Loeb's Hulk.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2009)

Trautmann talks about JSA/Kobra


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> also cover art for Robinson's JL



more


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 8, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm sorry Geoff Johns, but Secret Six takes the prize as most awesome DC book


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 8, 2009)

Today it certainly does.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2009)

Seriously Secret Six is fucking awesome, let me count the reasons


Ragdoll is fucking hilarious.
Deadshot hasn't been written this well since Ostrander
Simone's take on Bane is inspired
Lesbians
Catman is as big a badass as Batman
it's DC's funniest in continuity book since Hitman
the characters Simone creates for this series are just so imaginative
lesbians


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 8, 2009)

It is. I wish her Wonder Woman was this good.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2009)

Simone, while an all around good writer, is more at home with comedy oriented books than anything else.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 8, 2009)

Maybe WW needs more lesbians.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Apr 9, 2009)

Ragdoll's adventures


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2009)

Simone is one of the better DC writers, of course.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2009)

silly me, how could I forget the dead nazis


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _R.E.B.E.L.S. #3 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2009)

*[ Official Website ]*

REBELS interview


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 14, 2009)

What is rebels? I just dont even know.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2009)

it's awesome


----------



## mow (Apr 14, 2009)

I think the best way to describe it would be the fact it's the DC equivalent of Marvel's Agents of Atlas. kinda. sorta.

who cares? it's DC's best team book, second only to Secret Six. Just as AoA are Marvel's best team book, second only to Secret Warriors.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 14, 2009)

Rebel's is something fresh in a world full of people in different color'd tights carrying magic rings


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2009)

basic premise:

Vril Dox aka Brainiac 2, is _the son of Brainiac_ and great grandfather to the LoSH's Brainiac 5.

He's a pompous douchebag who runs his own space mercanary group.  If the GLC are the military, then the L.E.G.I.O.N. are Blackwater.

anyways, the AI Vril trusted to help him manage his company has gone haywire, taking control of th LEGION, putting him on the run, and turning over his robot security forces on their client worlds.

so the deal is that Vril, having gotten access to secret LoSH records (sent to him by his descendant) to create his own team of R.E.B.E.L.S. to help him take back his company.

also space hijinks ensue.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 14, 2009)

well technically L.E.G.I.O.N stepped in after the Corps got mostly destroyed

and Wildstar....nice name choice heh


also the original L.E.G.I.O.N series was the most consistent place to find this guy


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2009)

well duh, 70% of anything written by Giffen has Lobo in it.  hell he jammed him into Reign in Hell.

if they let him, he would have shown up in Annihilation too


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 14, 2009)

Taleran said:


> well technically L.E.G.I.O.N stepped in after the Corps got mostly destroyed
> 
> and Wildstar....nice name choice heh
> 
> ...



Huh.

Never seen that Morpheus parody.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2009)

REBELS did not dissapoint today


----------



## Taleran (Apr 15, 2009)

REBELS 


Starro FUCK YEAR!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2009)

aside from Remender's Booster Gold arc, when was the last time Starros appeared in a villanous capacity?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2009)

JLA and Booster Gold, somewhat.


----------



## Id (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok so wtf is up with Trinity?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2009)

so apparently Clarke is off REBELS for a few months to do Batman Confidentia.l, but Bedard has promised he'll be back for #7


----------



## Lal Mirch (Apr 16, 2009)

Just read R.E.B.E.L.S #3. It was awesome.

The team he is building is really interesting.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 19, 2009)

> *THE FLASH: REBIRTH #4
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and covers by Ethan Van Sciver*
> Barry Allen left a legacy that thrived after his death. Now his return threatens it all. What secrets does Barry hold inside him about the fate of the Flash Family? What destiny awaits Wally and his twins?  What murderous force targets Bart Allen? And what does it truly mean to be a speedster?
> ...










> *JUSTICE LEAGUE: CRY FOR JUSTICE #1
> Written by James Robinson
> Art and covers Mauro Cascioli*
> What brings a team together? Justice! Batman and Martian Manhunter have been slaughtered. But he’s not the only hero to fall at the hands of villains. The murder has to stop, and it’s time to take the fight to the bad guys! Green Lantern, Green Arrow, Supergirl, Atom, Shazam, Congorilla and Starman unite in a cry for justice!
> ...


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 20, 2009)

The Super Pets fight Kanjar Ro and his army of giant ants. Then the Super Friends get turned into apes.

Life is good.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2009)

> *SECRET SIX #11
> Written by Gail Simone
> Art by Nicola Scott & Doug Hazlewood
> Cover by Daniel LuVisi*
> ...








> *R.E.B.E.L.S. #6
> Written by Tony Bedard
> Art by Claude St. Aubin & Scott Hanna
> Cover by Kalman Andrasofzsky*
> ...









> *JSA VS. KOBRA: ENGINES OF FAITH #2
> Written by Eric Trautmann
> Art by Don Kramer & Michael Babinski
> Cover by Gene Ha*
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Keith Giffen and Booster Gold



oh you'll like this then






> *BOOSTER GOLD #22
> Written by Keith Giffen; co-feature written by Matthew Sturges
> Art by Dan Jurgens & Norm Rapmund; co-feature art by Mike Norton
> Cover by Dan Jurgens & Norm Rapmund*
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 22, 2009)

so, it turns out the Mad hatter is pretty badass.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 23, 2009)

> Written by J. Torres; Art by J. Bone; Cover by Scott Jeralds
> Here comes the Doom Patrol! And they want Batman to help them out with…General Immortus? But we just shipped him off last issue!
> 
> * Johnny DC
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 27, 2009)

Probably old, but interview with Mark Waid.

Taking you for a ride 15 minutes early.

Also:



> *BM: 52 was a series that featured multiple writers on the same weekly title, of which you were one. Was that a difficult challenge?*
> 
> *Mark Waid*: Oh, it was an unbelievable challenge. But there is not one ounce of PR or fabrication in the statement, "We loved it because all four writers respected one another immensely." Grant Morrison, Geoff Johns, Greg Rucka and I viewed one another as peers, each able to bring something unique to the process. But under the coordination of editor Steve Wacker (and later, Michael Siglain), we had two or three big in-person summits, participated in big conference calls each week, and kept in constant contact with one another throughout.
> 
> The biggest challenge was actually, wisely, kept from us by Steve. *EIC Dan Didio, who first championed the concept, hated what we were doing. H-A-T-E-D 52*. Would storm up and down the halls telling everyone how much he hated it. And Steve, God bless him, kept us out of the loop on that particular drama. Siglain, having less seniority, was less able to do so, and there's one issue of 52 near the end that was written almost totally by Dan and Keith Giffen because none of the writers could plot it to Dan's satisfaction. Which was and is his prerogative as EIC, but man, there's little more demoralizing than taking the ball down to the one-yard line and then being benched by the guy who *kept referring to COUNTDOWN as "52 done right." *


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 28, 2009)

> EIC Dan Didio, who first championed the concept, hated what we were doing. H-A-T-E-D 52.


Didio is a moron then. 52 was brilliant.
I bet he thinks Amazon's Attack was awesome.

-------------------------------------

Wonder Woman #31


Bernard Chang seems to be getting better and better.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 28, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Didio is a moron then. 52 was brilliant.
> I bet he thinks Amazon's Attack was awesome.



When he said Countdown was 52 done right, I gagged.

No wonder he was so touchy about it when someone at the con asked him why Countdown is a failure. . .


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 28, 2009)

I wonder what issue he penned then, and what he changed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 28, 2009)

> the guy who kept referring to COUNTDOWN as "52 done right."


To me Countdown was actually pretty cool up until the whole "come together" crap on Apokalips. Then it became downright awful. I still enjoyed issues 51-11 (or 12, I forget).


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 28, 2009)

You know what? Mark Waid interviews are just always funny. It seems like he always has something to say about the editors or whoever that no one else will say. That 'Mundane Four' stuff was especially funny. It's hard to believe whoeverthatguywas thought that was a good idea at all.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 28, 2009)

:yawn Sombefoy warn me when Secret Six came out


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2009)

hell yes.  DC's Ares, the one true god of war is back


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 29, 2009)

Meh, he has the armor, but Marvel's Ares is not nearly as 1 dimensional.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2009)

have you read *ANY* stories with DC Ares in it?  at all?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 30, 2009)

Apparently not enough of them.

Let me put it this way. In DC, he seems to be clearly just a complete 'bad guy' and I find that kind of boring. I like that in Marvel it seems to be a bit more ambiguous. I also have never read a DC story where Ares was an interesting bad guy either, so yeah...


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> have you read *ANY* stories with DC Ares in it?  at all?



Recommend some. I've only seen him in Teen Titans, and he was one dimensional twat there.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> hell yes.  DC's Ares, the one true god of war is back


Yeah that's why I  when I saw him.

Pretty good issue of WW, probably the best of Simone's run so far.
Lawl @ Achilles. Diana made a bitch out of him. So much for the hype. And this was Diana after she had just fought against Genocide.


----------



## Nibiru (Apr 30, 2009)

He should have just gave her a good bitchslap.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> Apparently not enough of them.
> 
> Let me put it this way. In DC, he seems to be clearly just a complete 'bad guy' and I find that kind of boring. I like that in Marvel it seems to be a bit more ambiguous. I also have never read a DC story where Ares was an interesting bad guy either, so yeah...





Bergelmir said:


> Recommend some. I've only seen him in Teen Titans, and he was one dimensional twat there.



Wonder Woman.  Most notably the Rucka and Perez runs.  Sure he's "evil" but he's not completely one dimensional, if anything he could give Loki a run for his money in the "trickster god" category, and at times he's strong enough to take on Darkseid.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 30, 2009)

> >But that’s not all. It can’t be, right? I mean, it’s called ADVENTURE COMICS. It’s not called SUPERBOY. That’s because the series won’t just be featuring Superboy, it’ll be co-featuring the Legion of Super-Heroes fresh from the Crisis of the 31st Century in LEGION OF THREE WORLDS. More on the details of the book, and Superboy and the Legion, will be coming out in the following weeks, but I think it’s safe to reveal that STARMAN will be the Legionnaire taking front and center stage with our first issue.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nothing like schizophrenic to break in new readers.


----------



## Petes12 (May 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Wonder Woman.  Most notably the Rucka and Perez runs.  Sure he's "evil" but he's not completely one dimensional, if anything he could give Loki a run for his money in the "trickster god" category, and at times he's strong enough to take on Darkseid.



Well those 2 can kind of make anyone awesome

I really just meant that I prefer the anti-hero/villain Ares of marvel, I dunno, I guess conceptually? Obviously how awesome these characters are is going to depend a lot on the writer. Ares in mighty avengers was just dumb Bendis 1-liners, as often happens in those team books with Bendis, but Greg Pak always seems to make Ares a fun character in one way or another.


----------



## mow (May 1, 2009)

Marvel Ares is the most hacksack character ever. I really cant understand how he went from incredible in his mini to Osborn lackey in DA.


----------



## Castiel (May 1, 2009)

well any good writer can make anything awesome, so the point is moot.

but serious after reading Perez's first arc of Wonder Woman, *Gods and Mortals*, the claim that DC Ares is "one dimensional" just kinda surprises me, given the way WW beats Ares in the arc.


----------



## Petes12 (May 1, 2009)

Well I haven't read that


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 1, 2009)

*FREE COMIC BOOK DAY*


----------



## qks (May 2, 2009)

welcome back my ravager


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2009)

Teen Titans/ Titans/ Vigilante "Deathtrap" crossover started out awesome but it's going downhill fast.


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2009)

what happened to McKeever?  nearly _everything_ he did for Marvel was good on one level or another (ex. Mary Jane Loves Spider-Man, Gravity, Young Inhumans, Sentinel, etc.) but his DC stuff doesn't even come close.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 3, 2009)

I like his TT and BOP stuff, I hadn't read anything else.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> what happened to McKeever?  nearly _everything_ he did for Marvel was good on one level or another (ex. Mary Jane Loves Spider-Man, Gravity, Young Inhumans, Sentinel, etc.) but his DC stuff doesn't even come close.



Anyone remember that senseless killing of Ares' dog to the Wonder Twins?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2009)

Yeah. I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 4, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Anyone remember that senseless killing of Ares' dog to the Wonder Twins?


That made me giggle. Such a great moment, because it was so retarded.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 4, 2009)

The wizard Shazam is back.
Detective Comic #850 is the last issue?
I need to read Wonder Woman#26-#30 and JLA

Link anyone?


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2009)

anyone read batman chonochome or something like that? Some shit written by kevin smith? This shit is why kevin smith isn't mainstream.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2009)

lolz at  the constan use of the word "shit"


----------



## ghstwrld (May 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> lolz at  the constan use of the word "shit"



that pretty much sums up that 3 parter. i don't think smith will be getting anymore comic book jobs after this one. dude just can't write for shit.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> *Spoiler*: __



The bloody fuck?


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2009)

that's the *Supreme Emperor Starro* that will be appearing in R.E.B.E.L.S., as designed by JG Jones


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> dude just can't write for shit.



Kevin Smith's Green Arrow was fucking awesome 

but yeah, Cacophony sucked balls, which disapointed me because Onomatopoeia was a cool villain


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2009)

Onomatopoeia is a cool villain, indeed.

But yes. . . Cacophony does suck balls. Especially that stupid Batman/Joker conversation.


----------



## Petes12 (May 5, 2009)

and the art...


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2009)

So Flash Rebirth 2. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Barry being the new Black Flash is no big surprise, but I'm glad it's 'out of the way' or whatever, glad they didn't drag that on. And it sure was cool 




also kind of funny how Johns explained his bow-tie... but is he really going to be wearing those still? I hope not!


----------



## Gunners (May 6, 2009)

I want to see what Wally's new costume will be odd as it may sound.


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2009)

He might not get one, though it is hard to tell the 2 flashes apart, evil death-touch aside.

I guess Wally won't be giving his mentor a big ol' welcome back hug, huh?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> He might not get one, though it is hard to tell the 2 flashes apart, evil death-touch aside.


It's the belt designs, other than that I have a hard time as well. 


Othrys12 said:


> I guess Wally won't be giving his mentor a big ol' welcome back hug, huh?



not unless he wants to die.


----------



## Castiel (May 6, 2009)

EVS said a long time ago that he designed Wally a new costume that would distinquish him from Barry, but still make him look like the flash.

because you know, there are currently only 2 differences in their costumes and they are so minor you have to actively look for them.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> EVS said a long time ago that he designed Wally a new costume that would distinquish him from Barry, but still make him look like the flash.
> 
> because you know, *there are currently only 2 differences *in their costumes and they are so minor you have to actively look for them.


What's the other difference besides the belt?


----------



## Castiel (May 6, 2009)

Barry has wings on his boots


----------



## Nibiru (May 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Black Flash = Black Racer 



Why?


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2009)

I don't see how that's a bad thing.

I've decided I don't like you though.


----------



## Taleran (May 6, 2009)

They are both fictional concepts for the same force  kinda Black Flash is a bit more specific


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2009)

Anyway, counter to what you put in your message originally, it wasn't Johns who made them the same, but Morrison, in Final Crisis.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> I don't see how that's a bad thing.
> 
> I've decided I don't like you though.


That was mean... and lulzy.


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> That was mean... and lulzy.



His original message was something like 'retcon johns strikes again'. And I hate his avatar. It bothers me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 6, 2009)

Huh. Not sure where Johns is going with Rebirth.


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2009)

What? How can you be surprised? After rebirth 1, the very first thing I thought was 'oh he's the new black flash'

But I don't know where that will lead either.


----------



## Castiel (May 6, 2009)

> Why?


Grant Morrison and Geoff Johns both fucking say so


----------



## Taleran (May 6, 2009)

I probably asked this already but did this happen in a storyline or is it just Johns tying ends together?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2009)

probably just tying loose ends.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 7, 2009)

I hope the Black Flash thing is going somewhere, because Barry was normal in Blackest Night 0. BL0 just turns this twist into a 'meh' 'cause I know it doesn't last.

Barry is reading as a great character, though. Loving the Barry/Hal moments.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 7, 2009)

So far, I'm finding him to be a bore.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 7, 2009)

I can dig that. The one thing I really loved about Barry was that he was a pretty down to earth guy. So I can see that people would find his character a bore. Hell, thats the thing I loved the most about him, he was just a normal dude with powers.


----------



## Z (May 7, 2009)

Black Hand is awesome.


----------



## Castiel (May 7, 2009)

Taleran: no it never happened.  it's just Johns picking up loose plot threads from Mark Waid's LoSH and Flash runs and mixing them together to make the backstory make sense


----------



## TheWon (May 7, 2009)

Flash Rebirth is pretty week, but then at the same time. The Flash hasn't been good since the Rogue War.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 7, 2009)

When did this "Rogues War" occur?


----------



## Bender (May 7, 2009)

Btw any of you guys have any scans of the Superman vs. Doomsday fight? I've looked everywhere and it's nowhere in sight. Btw is it true Doomsday totally fucked over the GL corps?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 8, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw any of you guys have any scans of the Superman vs. Doomsday fight? I've looked everywhere and it's nowhere in sight. Btw is it true Doomsday totally fucked over the GL corps?



Yes. This was back in a flashback story recounted by Superman on the anniversary of his death. Granted, it's been a long time since I read it but this is how I remembered it.

Doomsday encountered a GL, killed him, and took his ring. The Guardians came to confront him, but Doomsday + GL ring even matched and overcame a single Guardian. However, said Guardian drew deep and before he died, blasted/teleported Doomsday to another part of the cosmos.

I think after that, Doomsday ended up on Apokolips.


----------



## Bender (May 8, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Yes. This was back in a flashback story recounted by Superman on the anniversary of his death. Granted, it's been a long time since I read it but this is how I remembered it.
> 
> Doomsday encountered a GL, killed him, and took his ring. The Guardians came to confront him, but Doomsday + GL ring even matched and overcame a single Guardian. However, said Guardian drew deep and before he died, blasted/teleported Doomsday to another part of the cosmos.
> 
> I think after that, Doomsday ended up on Apokolips.



And let me guess he fucked up even Apokolips


----------



## Castiel (May 8, 2009)

Rogue War was the final story arc of Geoff Johns' Flash run.

Basically ALL the Rogues go to war with each other.  Cold has his army, James Jesse has his, and the newbs had their's.  It got so epic that Grodd, Zoom, the FIRST Zoom AND Barry Allen all showed up before it was over.

Flash #1/2, #218-#225


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks... off to my "LCS" to retrieve them.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 8, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> And let me guess he fucked up even Apokolips



I think it was Apokolips. . . but either way, Doomsday met Darkseid and killed a comrade of his in such a fashion that Darkseid was intimidated.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

Barry's not the Black Flash.


----------



## Petes12 (May 9, 2009)

What's that exactly, the cover of rebirth 5? Interesting... 

But if that's the black flash, then why isn't barry melting 

And who just got crushed under a steel beam, and is that jay garrick in the background?


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Batman Beyond!
REBIRTH!
And Terry would appear in the normal time. 
"Hey what the hell this is not the future!"


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> What's that exactly, *the cover of rebirth 5?* Interesting...


Yes. it is. 


Othrys12 said:


> But if that's the black flash, then why isn't barry melting


They're doing the fusion dance? 


Othrys12 said:


> And who just got crushed under a steel beam,


some dude...


Othrys12 said:


> and is that jay garrick in the background?


Yeah, Black Lantern.


----------



## Petes12 (May 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure rebirth takes place before BN, it'd have to right?


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Flash Rebirth might finish during BN.


----------



## Petes12 (May 9, 2009)

But it's all taking place in a short time span in the DC verse.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

Yeah, I believe from a timeline sense, Rebirth takes place just before TBN.


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Ah I see.
Well so far there making TBN three or four different books. Superman, Batman, Green Lantern. I'm looking forward to them but what is Batman going to be about? Isen't Bruce in like a different time line or some awkward dimension.
NIGHTWING!


----------



## Petes12 (May 9, 2009)

There's also wonder woman, JSA and teen titans tie-ins.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

> Isen't Bruce in like a different time line or some awkward dimension.
> NIGHTWING!


Well, I believe that Bruce is dead. Even if he's a caveman, he'd still be dead in 2009. So he could be used as a Black Lantern. But he most likely won't since Morrison has a lock on the character right now.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Well, I believe that Bruce is dead. Even if he's a caveman, he'd still be dead in 2009. So he could be used as a Black Lantern. But he most likely won't since Morrison has a lock on the character right now.



I was on a comic book review website and said that it's possible for him to escape because of some bullshit about Glorious Godfrey or Mister Miracle surviving the Omega sanction. Is that possible or was it just possible because it was Mister Miracle/Glorious Godfrey?


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> There's also wonder woman, JSA and teen titans tie-ins.



Oh that's right. I am interested how they do TBN with Titans. Hopefully the whole Jericho theme will be done by then.  




LIL_M0 said:


> Well, I believe that Bruce is dead. Even if he's a caveman, he'd still be dead in 2009. So he could be used as a Black Lantern. But he most likely won't since Morrison has a lock on the character right now.



But has it been established who the new Batman is? I don't keep up with Batman entirely.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

Yeah, Nightwin's the new Batman. 

Also, all of the tie ins to Blackest Night will be their own separate mini's. So no need for worrying about the fail Jericho story interfering.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, Nightwin's the new Batman.



Seriously, I don't think I can adapt to Dick's joke cracking personality  being infused with the new Batman incarnation.


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, Nightwin's the new Batman.
> 
> Also, all of the tie ins to Blackest Night will be their own separate mini's. So no need for worrying about the fail Jericho story interfering.



Oh that's right the mini-series thing.
Woot no Jericho unless they give his dead brother a ring then...crap.


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I think it was Apokolips. . . but either way, Doomsday met Darkseid and killed a comrade of his in such a fashion that Darkseid was intimidated.



Wow....Whaddya know I think I may have a reason to get out of the house today.  

Doomsday whole rampage is in "The death of Superman" issue right


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Seriously, I don't think I can adapt to Dick's joke cracking personality  being infused with the new Batman incarnation.


That's why Damien is the new brooding Robin. 


KojiDarth said:


> Oh that's right the mini-series thing.
> Woot no Jericho unless they give his dead brother a ring then...crap.


I think BN: TT will center around Kid Eternity. He can bring back dead people.


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

TERRA!
OH GAWD!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> I'm pretty sure rebirth takes place before BN, it'd have to right?



Oh. I was implying that Jay's gonna die and become a Black Lantern.


----------



## Castiel (May 9, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> I'm pretty sure rebirth takes place before BN, it'd have to right?



*Blackest Night: Flash* mini is being released after Rebirth is finished


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 9, 2009)

BARRY DOING HIS NEW JOB.


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 your new sig reminded me. Wasn't  Common supposed to be John Sterwert in the JL movie.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

Yeah, he was. Then... nothing.


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Yeah, like the idea of Keanu Reeves being Terry.














Maybe for the best.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

Terry McGennis(sp)?


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

Yes. 
That Terry.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

That would've been... interesting?


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> That would've been... interesting?



No I don't think it would have been.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

I don't mean interesting in a good way. lol


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I don't mean interesting in a good way. lol



He is Neo.
IN EVERY MOVIE!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 9, 2009)

He knows kung fu.


----------



## Eevihl (May 9, 2009)

And he is Magneto.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2009)

He can warp reality!


----------



## Bergelmir (May 10, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> He is Neo.
> IN EVERY MOVIE!



This is not true. 

He's also Ted.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

Excellent! *air guitars*


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Boostr Gold #20 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

So Booster's sister is a villain now?


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2009)

Where do you see his sister in that preview?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 10, 2009)

Nowhere, just asking about last issue.


----------



## Petes12 (May 10, 2009)

Oh. I stopped reading it when Johns left.

But Blue Beetle means I'll probably start again.


----------



## Bender (May 10, 2009)

Btw you guys ever hear of Dc Lucifer comics? They should bring dat dude back they have They have a biblical figure like the Spectre so why not Lucifer  I ain't satanist or nothing but c'mon we need that dude.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw you guys ever hear of Dc Lucifer comics? They should bring dat dude back they have They have a biblical figure like the Spectre so why not Lucifer  I ain't satanist or nothing but c'mon we need that dude.



He can't come back. Lucifer left creation itself, and is now drifting in the Void.

He can't come back -- it's impossible for him to. He's deadset leaving and finding his own way, and being willpower incarnate, he will never change his mind on his own. Even Mazikeen's love.

Even after all this time, you gotta feel sorry for her. 10 BILLION years of being at Lucifer's side, and the guy leaves because he can't win against his father.


----------



## Bender (May 10, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> He can't come back. Lucifer left creation itself, and is now drifting in the Void.
> 
> He can't come back -- it's impossible for him to. He's deadset leaving and finding his own way, and being willpower incarnate, he will never change his mind on his own. Even Mazikeen's love.




So who has the throne of hell then?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So who has the throne of hell then?



Neron, but now Lady Satanus won it in the Reign of Hell war.

Keith Giffen said that Lucifer would showed up, which raised heads, but thankfully, Lucifer didn't. Either Giffen lied or was misquoted.


----------



## mow (May 11, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> He can't come back. Lucifer left creation itself, and is now drifting in the Void.
> 
> He can't come back -- it's impossible for him to. He's deadset leaving and finding his own way, and being willpower incarnate, he will never change his mind on his own. Even Mazikeen's love.
> 
> Even after all this time, you gotta feel sorry for her. 10 BILLION years of being at Lucifer's side, and the guy leaves because he can't win against his father.



I think he defeated Yaweh when he refused his final offer. In any case, Lucifer knew he couldnt possibly defeat his father, but at least he arranged for the entire silver city's downfall, and the rise of a less douchebag of a creator; Elaine.

That series is one of the greatest titles ever and it honestly rivals Sandman in my book.


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2009)

Giffen said Lucifer was in hell, he never said he would appear in RiH.

also I stand by that Yahweh planned it all from the start to give himself a retirement, thus returning a sense of mystery of the cosmos to him.  Like Death said, Lucifer is his father's son, Yahweh always knew what would occur since Lucifer just did what he himself would have done.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 11, 2009)

mow said:


> I think he defeated Yaweh when he refused his final offer. In any case, Lucifer knew he couldnt possibly defeat his father, but at least he arranged for the entire silver city's downfall, and the rise of a less douchebag of a creator; Elaine.
> 
> That series is one of the greatest titles ever and it honestly rivals Sandman in my book.



Fucking agree.



Kilowog said:


> Giffen said Lucifer was in hell, he never said he would appear in RiH.
> 
> also I stand by that Yahweh planned it all from the start to give himself a retirement, thus returning a sense of mystery of the cosmos to him.  Like Death said, Lucifer is his father's son, Yahweh always knew what would occur since Lucifer just did what he himself would have done.



Hmm. Makes sense.


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2009)

> Hmm. Makes sense.


it's the only thing that makes sense to me.  the moment Death said that to Lucifer and he took such offense to it, I knew that was the truth.  that more than anything is why I think the comic yahweh never just outright killed him and why Lucifer resented him so much.  and yahweh's actions at the end fit with how I would imagine Lucifer would have acted in his place.  also as moe said comic yahweh was a "douche", but hey, so is Lucifer, he's the king douche, but he's so awesome and charming that we ignore it


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2009)

ALL HAIL STARRO

150- Miss Rasengan



> Starro special. I think it’s safe to say that the Star Conqueror is a cosmic Genghis Khan, but he’s also much more than that


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2009)

Wait, I thought Starro was a giant Starfish since forever? Did they just pull a "Brainiac"?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2009)

RAAAAAAAAAR!!!! FEEEEEEAR MEEE!!!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 12, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> RAAAAAAAAAR!!!! FEEEEEEAR MEEE!!!



 I want to read it so badlypek


----------



## Taleran (May 12, 2009)

I'm more wondering what Cold will think of this development


also


only 1 hole left





> When Geoff Johns said Final Crisis: Legion of 3 Worlds would affect more than just the future, he wasn't kidding.
> 
> In the first four issues of the mini-series by Johns and George Perez, both Bart Allen as Kid Flash and Conner Kent as Superboy have returned from the dead. As if the Legion held some kind of special comic book magic, both the super-aging of Bart and the legal problems with the "Superboy" name have now been apparently eliminated.
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> RAAAAAAAAAR!!!! FEEEEEEAR MEEE!!!



Ch.44


----------



## Eevihl (May 13, 2009)

Cazy ass star fish.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 13, 2009)

> GJ: Well, you'll see that in Flash: Rebirth and beyond that. Kid Flash and Superboy both play pretty big roles in the DCU coming up. *They're both in Blackest Night.* They're going to be front and center in the DCU over the next year. As will the Legion.



So at the very least, Kon is coming back to present day for Blackest Night. Sweet.


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2009)

The art that's been previewed from Adventure Comics did show him on the Kent farm.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 13, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> it's the only thing that makes sense to me.  the moment Death said that to Lucifer and he took such offense to it, I knew that was the truth.  that more than anything is why I think the comic yahweh never just outright killed him and why Lucifer resented him so much.  and yahweh's actions at the end fit with how I would imagine Lucifer would have acted in his place.  also as moe said comic yahweh was a "douche", but hey, so is Lucifer, he's the king douche, but he's so awesome and charming that we ignore it



Pity he's gone. But that's the character. . .



LIL_M0 said:


> RAAAAAAAAAR!!!! FEEEEEEAR MEEE!!!



Barry is going to have a field day.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 13, 2009)

Is it me or is that ginormous Black Flash still Barry? He's got on Barry's costume... What the frack is up with the bird feet and claws. Months to that issue, though.


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Wait, I thought Starro was a giant Starfish since forever? Did they just pull a "Brainiac"?



notice that the big conqueror guy has a starro on his chest...


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 13, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> here


Oh man.


----------



## Taleran (May 13, 2009)

which Legion is staying?

I'm gonna bet the PC one or an amaglamation of all the members into a new legion


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 13, 2009)

I rather have them all together. . . but no casual fan will ever be able to read it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

Ragdoll is win.


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2009)

Yeah, Secret Six was outstanding.


----------



## Taleran (May 13, 2009)

so was REBELS the build up to what is coming is fantastic


----------



## Lal Mirch (May 13, 2009)

yep, Rebels and Secret Six were awesome.

A Legion amalgamation would be interesting. I certainly prefer some Legion members over their counterparts. As long as Gates and XS are included.


----------



## Taleran (May 13, 2009)

the only Legion member to be shown post 3 Worlds is Brainiac 5 whose with Clark and the Miracle Machine in FC 6


----------



## Bender (May 14, 2009)

So with religious figures like Lucifer that means Jesus is in it?


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

to reiterate what many have said, REBELS and SS were awesome




> So with religious figures like Lucifer that means Jesus is in it?


Michael Demiurgus is Jesus


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 14, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So with religious figures like Lucifer that means Jesus is in it?



Jesus has been mentioned in Ostrander's Spectre, I think. The Spirit of Vengeance and the Spirit of Mercy/Redemption can't coexist at the same time on DCU Earth, so when Jesus was alive, Spectre was cast in limbo.



Kilowog said:


> Michael Demiurgus is Jesus



He's actually his own angel.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

there are many branches of christianity that see the archangel Michael and Jesus as being the same entity, I myself am a member of one of those.

also I personally saw it as Carey using the jesus character without outright offending


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> there are many branches of christianity that see the archangel Michael and Jesus as being the same entity, I myself am a member of one of those.
> 
> also I personally saw it as Carey using the jesus character without outright offending



Hmm. This is news to me.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

Taleran said:


> which Legion is staying?



in an interview (either with Johns, or DiDio), "Polar Boy" was clearly mentioned as part of the roster...


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

What was the last issue of Secret six about?


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

Bane, Catman and Ragdoll go to Gotham to help out now that Batman is gone.


----------



## Petes12 (May 14, 2009)

Hilarity ensues.


----------



## Eevihl (May 14, 2009)

Oh lol.
so far I have only read the issue before it with the dates. Twas funny.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

everything that has the Secret Six in it is funny


----------



## qks (May 14, 2009)

lol ragdoll the boy/girl wonder

issue of secrect 6 had too many quoteables


----------



## Petes12 (May 14, 2009)

♪I'm a little sidekick
short and lean
I'll be replaced
when I'm 18♫


----------



## Bender (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 15, 2009)

It's a DC book that reads like a VERTIGO book, really.


----------



## Taleran (May 15, 2009)

> ADVENTURE COMICS #1
> Written by Geoff Johns
> 
> Art by Francis Manapul, co-feature art by Clayton Henry
> ...




so thats what Scar meant when she said Luthor


----------



## Bender (May 15, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It's a DC book that reads like a VERTIGO book, really.



You dare criticize Simon Dark?


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2009)

that's a compliment


----------



## Yoshi (May 15, 2009)

I don't even know who he is. Does that mean I'm bad and he's coming to get me?


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2009)

Simon Dark wasn't the most well known of series


----------



## Bender (May 15, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> I don't even know who he is. Does that mean I'm bad and he's coming to get me?



It means he's going to murder you and your entire family  



			
				Kilowog said:
			
		

> Simon Dark wasn't the most well known of series



They should put him back in the continuity 

Seriously, Simon Dark deserves some respect


----------



## Yoshi (May 15, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> It means he's going to murder you and your entire family


He should *beware my power*.


----------



## Bender (May 15, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> He should *beware my power*.



Simon Dark will rape you and shit on your power than rape your mother sister/brother and maim your father then move on to your entire family. Do not fuck with the comic version of Jason and Freddy boy.


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2009)

(Much like the parents who chose to pray for their daughter, who died of an easily treatable disease.)

interview about Justice League: Cry For Justice


----------



## Yoshi (May 15, 2009)

That art IS good. Really good. I loved Trials of Shazam and I'm really glad to see Mauro Casicoli doing this. I'm looking forward to this a lot!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 15, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Barry's not the Black Flash.



homage cover pays homage


----------



## Petes12 (May 16, 2009)

Ha, that's pretty awesome.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 16, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> homage cover pays homage



Barry Allen rules


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 16, 2009)

I want to see more Jay Garrick.

AND WALTER WEST.


----------



## Yoshi (May 16, 2009)

I want to see more Bart Allen.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 16, 2009)

Bart ...


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2009)

> *JUSTICE LEAGUE: CRY FOR JUSTICE #2
> Written by James Robinson
> Art and cover Mauro Cascioli*
> The team continues its proactive hunt for justice as the trail leads to an army of Super-Villains. But the big bad may be deadlier than all of the new team combined...
> ...


----------



## Yoshi (May 16, 2009)

Oh yes, Mauro Cascioli.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 16, 2009)

Just wondering, how far along is blackest night now? I stopped reading GL books after Sinestro Corps war cause I can't stand waiting for em to come out month after month.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Just wondering, how far along is blackest night now?


Hadn't started yet. 


Blitzomaru said:


> I stopped reading GL books...


Don't like where this is going. 


Blitzomaru said:


> ...after Sinestro Corps war cause I can't stand waiting for em to come out month after month.


Sure, the mont long wait suck but still... "cgun"!


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2009)

new Booster Gold was funny


----------



## Yoshi (May 17, 2009)

I find solace in reading old GL stuff, that usually keeps me going. Like Circle of Fire, or even the 90s JLA!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 17, 2009)

Morrison JLA is win.


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2009)

yes it was.



also note to all Booster Gold readers:

read next week's *The Brave and the Bold*.  it'd essentially an issue of Booster Gold.  written and drawn by Dan Jurgens and it stars Booster Gold


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2009)

oh hey, _next month's_ Brave & Bold is a team up between *STATIC* and *BLACK LIGHTNING*


----------



## ghstwrld (May 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> oh hey, _next month's_ Brave & Bold is a team up between *STATIC* and *BLACK LIGHTNING*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 17, 2009)

ABOUT TIME.


----------



## Eevihl (May 18, 2009)

It's a


----------



## Bender (May 18, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> It's a


----------



## Petes12 (May 18, 2009)

When did Christopher Yost start writing titans?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2009)

When he saw how crappy Deathtrap was he decided to intervene.


----------



## Agmaster (May 18, 2009)

Boy, good thing the villain isn't Luffy.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2009)

Deathtrap is still shitty.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2009)

Yost begins in August.  Which is great, since Titans sucks, and it is THE perfect book for him to work on.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 19, 2009)

Titans has sucked ever since Winnick was on. Which means pretty much since #1.


----------



## Agmaster (May 19, 2009)

Grownups acting like faux teens in a superhero team does not a good book make?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Titans has sucked ever since Winnick was on. Which means pretty much since #1.



I liked the art in issue 1 and Titans East special.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 20, 2009)

And it immediately changed in the issue after, I think.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And it immediately changed in the issue after, I think.



Yeah, Churchill supposedly hurt his hand or caught boneitis. >_>


----------



## Yoshi (May 20, 2009)

Oh my god, Supergirl is SUCH a twat.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2009)

Twat had better be an acronym for "Teh Win Awesome Teen"!


----------



## Petes12 (May 20, 2009)

Not her fault.

Well, ok, it's a little bit her fault. She can't help but make dumb mistakes can she?


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2009)

new Brave/Bold was neat.  Booster Gold actually came off as something as a badass.


----------



## Petes12 (May 20, 2009)

impossible


----------



## Petes12 (May 20, 2009)

I didn't think much of Booster Gold. It was alright but nothing special really.

Also, this is the greatest cover ever:


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2009)

EPIC COVER

And wow, at Supergirl. WTF?!


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Wonder Woman #32 preview_


----------



## Yoshi (May 21, 2009)

All Supergirl seems to do is make mistakes. Donna art is good, but I've just never respected her as a main character, more as a sidekick.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> highlighted the important parts.



I only browsed through it cuz Run was pretty good.....I saw a kid in Supes pajamas with what appears to be a Nite Owl mask.............and I just sotra tapped out


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2009)

*Japan. Is. Weird.*

that's whats going on


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)

Japan is awesome, I've been there 3 times. 

FC: Dance is awful, I tried to read it 1 time.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Japan is awesome, I've been there 3 times.
> 
> FC: Dance is awful, I tried to read it 1 time.



Lucky you

My aunt lived there for about 3 years


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2009)

POWER OF MONEY > ALL


----------



## Bergelmir (May 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Lucky you
> 
> My aunt lived there for about 3 years



I've lived here for 20+ years. Muahahaha.

But to get back on topic: Yes. Japan is fucking weird. If we had superheroes, the crew of Dance is probably not a far stretch.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> I've lived here for 20+ years. Muahahaha.
> 
> But to get back on topic: Yes. Japan is fucking weird. If we had superheroes, the crew of Dance is probably not a far stretch.



if you guys had superheroes, they would be like the Super Sentai teams. Or at least they should be like that


----------



## Bergelmir (May 21, 2009)

Oh god. If they were like the Super Sentai(SS...lol Nazi) I would be too embarrassed to leave my house. Can you imagine meeting the Power Rangers on the way to work? I'd probably get beat up for mocking their silly ass outfits.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2009)

I'd be surprised if the writer had that in mind.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Oh god. If they were like the Super Sentai(SS...lol Nazi) I would be too embarrassed to leave my house. Can you imagine meeting the Power Rangers on the way to work? I'd probably get beat up for mocking their silly ass outfits.



I'd force them to train me as the new recruit

Plus Sentai babes are always hawt.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'd force them to train me as the new recruit
> 
> Plus Sentai babes are always hawt.


Can't argue with that logic.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 22, 2009)

And really, REALLY short sometimes.


----------



## Yoshi (May 22, 2009)

Then they're at a good height for things.


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Japan is awesome, I've been there 3 times.



meant to say Japanese _pop culture_ is strange as fuck.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> meant to say Japanese _pop culture_ is strange as fuck.



Yes it is, but the women are cute.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 22, 2009)

Will we see a Super Young Megazord?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2009)

Eddy Barrows is drawing Green Lantern.


----------



## Castiel (May 22, 2009)

Tan is doing the 2nd arc of Batman & Robin, so I'm guessing Barrows is coming in to do a few fill-in pages.


Also, I have to commend Tan.  Within a year he's worked with *Greg Rucka*, *Geoff Johns* AND *Grant Morrison*.  Most guys would commit murder for something like that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 22, 2009)

Huh.

Well, what do you know. . .


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2009)

I hope Eddy is doing the back-up story (assuming there's another one). His style doesn't mesh well with Tan's, it's still great news though.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 23, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Will we see a Super Young Megazord?



I hope not. Then I'd be forced to read this fail.


----------



## Castiel (May 23, 2009)

the first issue had Ultraman/Kamen Rider's ghost


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 24, 2009)

Just a question for any hardcore batman fan's out there, who would you say is the biggest mob leader in gotham right now? As in, who has the most territory/power as far as organized crime goes? Black Mask? Two Face?


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2009)

I don't think it was made clear. But basically if you read BftC you're on the same page as the rest of us.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 24, 2009)

Black Mask most likely, since everyone left.

Except Joker. No one knows what happened to him post-RIP.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Black Mask most likely, since everyone left.
> 
> Except Joker. No one knows what happened to him post-RIP.



Thats who i thought. And i never counted Joker as a part of the gotham organized groups, since he's pretty much always been on his own.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 24, 2009)

Imagine if Joker is the new Black Mask.

No one would see it coming.


----------



## Castiel (May 25, 2009)

filler post


----------



## Castiel (May 25, 2009)

how many chapters till naruto get the rinnegan?

Big interview about the future of Booster Gold


----------



## Taleran (May 25, 2009)

that sounds just excellent


----------



## Bender (May 25, 2009)

So what do you guys think of the super young team? 

I don't know about you guys but they're starting to grow on me. Introducing superheroes hailing from Japan is a great idea.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 25, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So what do you guys think of the super young team?



I fuckin hate em. Next question...


----------



## Bergelmir (May 25, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I fuckin hate em. Next question...



Ditto. Even as a dude from Japan, I hate those guys. I couldn't even get through a quarter of that first issue.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 25, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Ditto. Even as a dude from Japan, I hate those guys. *I couldn't even get through a quarter of that first issue.*



It's like you have my brain!


----------



## Bergelmir (May 25, 2009)

Of course I do. Its locked away in my secret lab. I am secretly manipulating your mind! Muahahahahahahaha! [/sinestro]



Well, not so secretly now...


----------



## Petes12 (May 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> here
> 
> Big interview about the future of Booster Gold



whoever wrote that article REALLY likes booster gold. Way more than is reasonable.


----------



## Bender (May 26, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Ditto. Even as a dude from Japan, I hate those guys. I couldn't even get through a quarter of that first issue.



  

Then that means I've been brainwashed by Morrison's shitty-ass creativity


----------



## Bergelmir (May 26, 2009)

Morrison didn't write the book, though. So you're being brainwashed by the writers creativity.

Morrison's creativity is awesome.  Even he is batshit crazy.


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

the idea and the names are really funny to me but i didnt care too much for the first issue of their mini. was ok.


----------



## Yoshi (May 26, 2009)

I was just like "wtf?". I wasn't sure if it was a parody or a serious comic.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 26, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So what do you guys think of the super young team?



Reminds me of Sentai.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 26, 2009)

The first issue of Dance is pretty good.


----------



## Yoshi (May 26, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> The first issue of Dance is pretty good.


[Lantern Yoshi, lethal force has been enabled]


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> I was just like "wtf?". I wasn't sure if it was a parody or a serious comic.



it is clearly not a serious comic


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So what do you guys think of the super young team?
> 
> I don't know about you guys but they're starting to grow on me. Introducing superheroes hailing from Japan is a great idea.


they're awesome, a little annoying, but still interesting


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Of course I do. Its locked away in my secret lab. I am secretly manipulating your mind! Muahahahahahahaha! [/sinestro]
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not so secretly now...


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> it is clearly not a serious comic



I don't understand what kind of stupid moron would think something like that

what's next, they're going to claim that santa claus caused 9/11 in conjunction with the keebler elves?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Reminds me of Sentai.



pek


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Someone please enlighten me on this "Sentai" he spoke of.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 26, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2009)

Ok, after reading that SYT does make me think sentai.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Now SYT is fail while Sentai is win. There is no comparison. Comparing them is like comparing Owlman to the Goddamn Batman. Just because they both wear capes and cowls and get their motifs from animals of the night doesn't make them comparable.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 26, 2009)

If there is a Megazord thrown in there, I'll laugh to the funny farm.


----------



## Petes12 (May 27, 2009)

Interview with Geoff Johns Bakura

"IGN Comics: Green Lantern #40 began with Fatality, now a Star Sapphire, referencing John Stewart's involvement in the destruction of Xanshi. For fans unfamiliar with that story, can you give a brief lowdown on that story and how it will play into what's going on currently?

Johns: Sure. Jim Starlin and Mike Mignola did a fantastic miniseries called Cosmic Odyssey back in the eighties, and in it, John Stewart and Martian Manhunter were assigned to protect a planet called Xanshi. John Stewart thought he could do it on his own, and when he tried, he failed because of arrogance. The planet was destroyed, and Fatality was the only survivor because she was off-world training on Okaara. So John's been haunted by that guilt.

But the way we're dealing with it, there's much more to it than John has let on. There's much more to it than Fatality has let on. We get into it more in the issues that are coming up in Green Lantern. John Stewart is going to be taking a bigger role in the Green Lantern monthly than he has in the recent past and will be the focus of issue #45."


----------



## Bergelmir (May 27, 2009)

More John Stewart!! Hell freaking yes! John should be the focus of GL, not Hal. Or maybe John should have his own monthly or bi-monthly series. So long as we get more John.


----------



## Petes12 (May 27, 2009)

Lot of stuff in that interview I thought was pretty interesting actually. 

I like the set up of Hal and John in GL doing their GL earth thing, and the corps being about Guy and Kyle, but there is definitely not enough John Stewart in the GL books. He gets more focus in JLA and that is not a good thing


----------



## Bergelmir (May 27, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Lot of stuff in that interview I thought was pretty interesting actually.
> 
> I like the set up of Hal and John in GL doing their GL earth thing, and the corps being about Guy and Kyle, but there is definitely not enough John Stewart in the GL books. *He gets more focus in JLA and that is not a good thing*



Does he? I can't remember John doing anything in the JLA book. At all.


----------



## Petes12 (May 27, 2009)

Well he's actually present and occasionally has a speaking role.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 27, 2009)

Huh. Mebbe I would have noticed if I could muster the will to care about the JLA book anymore.



Kilowog said:


> I don't understand what kind of stupid moron would think something like that
> 
> what's next, they're going to claim that santa claus caused 9/11 in conjunction with the keebler elves?



Thats just silly. It wasn't the keebler elves, it was the Smurfs. 




			
				Geoff Johns said:
			
		

> We're bringing Conner Kent back to the land of the living. And just a quick aside: there' a definite reason we're dealing with all these resurrections now. Conner Kent and Kid Flash will both play a role in Blackest Night. But Adventure Comics sees Conner Kent come back and plant a flag in the greatest place on Earth, Smallville. *He has a definite, clear mission,* and he's probably more focused than he's ever been and just exuberant about being back. There's a moment we've shown in the preview pages where he's looking at Smallville wondering how he could ever not want to be here. He's realized how beautiful this place is. *But he'll soon learn there's much more to Smallville right now, because of him.*


A clear mission...interesting. And much more to Smallville. I hope that doesn't lead to the Kingdom Coming Again.

You know, Kingdom Coming Again sounds like a good name for a superhero porn flick...


----------



## Petes12 (May 27, 2009)

I dont blame you


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 27, 2009)

Johns will probably retcon John's past.

Why not? Post-Infinite Crisis, after all.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 27, 2009)

Geoff Johns said:
			
		

> John Stewart is going to be taking a bigger role in the Green Lantern monthly than he has in the recent past and will be the focus of issue #45."



So his "bigger role" is one fucking issue?!


----------



## Petes12 (May 27, 2009)

I read it as issue 45 on but who knows really.


----------



## Agmaster (May 27, 2009)

I actually enjoyed SYT.  Especially how out of place the heroes feel trying to make a name for themselves.  Too bad I just can't see this having a writer to properly explore the characters as they get overexposed by a slimy business manager, betrayed by someone someway, and attacked by some big bad that as of issue 1 makes little sense.  Def going to give it a try, but this book is a challenge to create imo.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 27, 2009)

Tokusou Sentai Dekaranger(2004)
Gosei Sentai Dairanger(1993)
Bioman(1984)
pek

@Comic Book Guy:THERE IS NO MEGAZORD IN ANY SUPER SENTAI SEASONS.
They all have a names.:ho


green lantern fake trailer!!!


----------



## Castiel (May 27, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Does he? I can't remember John doing anything in the JLA book. At all.



well since JLA is now the all minority team, his senority might actually push him up in importance


----------



## Castiel (May 27, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> So his "bigger role" is one fucking issue?!



I'm guessing that Hal will be the "star" of the main Blackest Night mini, so John is getting "Green Lantern" for himself.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 27, 2009)

From Answer.com

Today's Highlights,27-05-2009:


> Spotlight:With the popularity of Superman comics in 1938, could a superhero friend be far behind? On this date in 1939, Batman made his debut in Detective Comics #27. The only superhero without actual superhuman powers, Batman (aka Bruce Wayne) set out to protect Gotham City from the forces of evil. Created by cartoonist Bob Kane and writer Bill Finger, Batman became an instant hit and DC Comics gave him his own comic book series. In 1940, Batman's ward and sidekick, Robin (aka Dick Grayson), was introduced to help the caped crusader fight the bad guys in Crime Alley. Grayson moved on to his own comic book series, Nightwing, in the early 80s, and since then Robin has had several other aliases.



Happy Birthday Batty/MR Wayne,70 FUCKING YEARS of DarkNesspek.

Time for Grandkids Bruce :ho


----------



## tari101190 (May 28, 2009)

i think i just want it to be true...not sure if it is. but there's a small chance that bruce wayne could be in smallvile.

from - 



> UPDATED 5/27/09: Smallville has sent out a casting notice for a role called "Mason." Here's what they're looking for:
> 
> "MASON: Late 20's early 30's. He's a handsome charismatic charmer who savors life. He appreciates good food, loves fast cars and sees beauty in every woman. There isn't a detail in life that eludes his senses. He is a master of seduction... knowing what everyone wants and needs before they do. But don't let his magnetism fool you. There's more than meets the eye. His intelligence can't be matched. He outmaneuvers everyone in his path. Though he longs to find a home, that vulnerability can be twisted -- making him a force to be reckoned with." (Thanks to Ausiello)


 
am i crazy...or is "mason" a code name for bruce wayne???

that would be what i've been waiting for. otherwise...it's just a new character.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 28, 2009)

Bruce would be around Clark's age.

Clark isn't late 20s in Smallville, last I watched.


----------



## Petes12 (May 28, 2009)

So a Magog ongoing. That's... surprising. I wouldn't think he's interesting enough to warrant his own full series.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 28, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> *So a Magog ongoing*. That's... surprising. I wouldn't think he's interesting enough to warrant his own full series.



Say what?

I'd be far more interested in KC Magog over NE Magog.


----------



## Petes12 (May 29, 2009)

Read a DC book, at the back there's a black and white picture of Magog and a note about a new ongoing coming up.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 29, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Read a DC book, at the back there's a black and white picture of Magog and a note about a new ongoing coming up.



Sounds like a self-analyzing book to me. They are attempting to ride on KC universe in a non-KC universe. It be like having an Ongoing based around Holocaust from AOA.


Edit: I know this JSA arc that this character is made from, but I doubt this they would make an ongoing about that.


----------



## Petes12 (May 29, 2009)

Well... they are. And note that I'm surprised too.


----------



## neodragzero (May 29, 2009)

I'm tired of Ravager. I'm tired of her brother. At least one of them is out of the way. No matter how much they try, I will never consider Ravager a badass. Just no.


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

MacDuffie got fired from JLA

this



Petes12 said:


> So a Magog ongoing. That's... surprising. I wouldn't think he's interesting enough to warrant his own full series.



he's Cable and Cable had like a billion ongoings


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

new Wonder Woman was pretty good.

but daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn Nemesis


----------



## Petes12 (May 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> MacDuffie got fired from JLA
> 
> Video


wow, I feel bad for the guy. I mean he hated the job but it still sucks to be fired, and its not like it's really his fault, at least not entirely, that the book has sucked.





> he's Cable and Cable had like a billion ongoings



Big difference. Cable was established on a team book when liefeld crap was popular. Magog was designed to be hated and doesnt exactly have a following yet.


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

apparently he was fired because he kept leaking info everytime he went on a message board.  hell in a responce post where he admiteed that he himself stated there would be a crossover in 2010 where his work on JLA would be one of the driving forces.

anyways, he's not fired from DC, just JLA.  His upcoming Milestone revival mini is still on the table


----------



## Petes12 (May 29, 2009)

Oh. Well... on the other hand maybe this will actually provide DC a chance to make JLA actually good.


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

I personally don't blame McDuffie for the fact that JLA sucked.  I blame the editors.  I mean all of McDuffie's run was just one forced crossover after another.  hel;l they made him write an entire issue about the fucking tangent universe.  everything was forced, he only did one thing on his own and even then DC forced him to have a co-writter


----------



## Petes12 (May 29, 2009)

Yeah I know, I dont blame him either. But it still gives them a fresh start, which is more likely to make them rethink their strategy with the book. Or maybe I'm being overly optimistic.


----------



## qks (May 29, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> I'm tired of Ravager. I'm tired of her brother. At least one of them is out of the way. No matter how much they try, I will never consider Ravager a badass. Just no.



ravager is awsome


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2009)

McDuffie?

That the guy who wrote the cosmic armbar?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 29, 2009)

What is this "cosmic armbar" you speak of?


----------



## qks (May 29, 2009)

isnt that when black panther got the silver surfer in a armbar that he cudnt escape from


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 29, 2009)

This is what you said...


neodragzero said:


> I'm tired of Ravager. I'm tired of her brother. At least one of them is out of the way. No matter how much they try, I will never consider Ravager a badass. Just no.


This is what you should have said...


neodragzero said:


> Ravager!  I'm tired of her brother but at least she's still awesome. No matter how much they try, Bombshell will never replace Ravager as the TT's resident badass!


----------



## Petes12 (May 29, 2009)

No. Fuck Ravager. Fuck all of Deathstroke's kids


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 29, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> No. Fuck Ravager. Fuck all of Deathstroke's kids



That's some weird sexual fantasy you got there Petes.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2009)

. . . In their empty eye sockets.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 29, 2009)

I didn't bother reading TT this week....last couple of ones didn't impress me so I didn't do it.


----------



## Agmaster (May 29, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> . . . In their empty eye sockets.


. . . . Contact.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 29, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I didn't bother reading TT this week....last couple of ones didn't impress me so I didn't do it.



This wasn't that  fail ass crossover thought. This was about Rose! 


> > > Fuck all of Deathstroke's kids
> >
> >
> > . . . In their empty eye sockets.
> ...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 29, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> This wasn't that  fail ass crossover thought. This was about Rose!



And this is suppose to make me wanna read it more?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 29, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 29, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yes!



No


----------



## neodragzero (May 29, 2009)

qks said:


> ravager is awsome



If that's the way you feel.


LIL_M0 said:


> This is what you said...
> 
> This is what you should have said...



Yeah, it was real badass when she grits her teeth and has her fist together.

No, she just isn't badass. The amount of focus she has gotten just irritated me in the end. I thought she was okay at first, barely cared about the charactuer, but they really had to push it... It's like the strange opposite of how I hated Supergirl until a good writer made her worth my time.


----------



## Petes12 (May 30, 2009)

Ravager is like 50% of why TT is awful right now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Yeah, it was real badass when she grits her teeth and has her fist together.


I know. 


Petes12 said:


> Ravager is like 50% of why TT is awful right now.


Your math is wrong. Wondergirl accounts for 93.7% of the fail within Teen Titans. Deathtrap makes up 6.4%, with a 0.1% margin for error.


----------



## neodragzero (May 30, 2009)

Truth be told, I imagined Ravage and Wonder Girl having their heads when they stupidly fought over leaving a vehicle exit. No wonder why Robin left.


----------



## Petes12 (May 30, 2009)

I don't think anyone is left on that team that I like, other than Blue Beetle


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I don't think anyone is left on that team that I like, other than Blue Beetle



ANd Static

I'm still fanboying over his TV show


----------



## neodragzero (May 30, 2009)

Yeah, you so can't hate on Static. The show was sweet while he adds more the TT series. Aquagirl is okay by the distinct given that she'll let him "tap it."


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2009)

Super Hero Staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatic Shock! 















*woot woot* :WOW


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2009)

I'll mark out when Static and Black Lightning team up next month. 
:WOW  :WOW  :WOW  :WOW  :WOW


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I'll mark out when Static and Black Lightning team up next month.
> :WOW  :WOW  :WOW  :WOW  :WOW



When I read that all I heard in my heaad was THUUUUUUUUUUUUNDERSTUCK!!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (May 30, 2009)

/b lackup

Is Static Shock really a more marketable name than Static?


----------



## Petes12 (May 30, 2009)

Static's fine. He needs his own ongoing though. Biggest problem I have with Teen Titans is it never does anything with the character's home lives or alter egos or whatever.

That and Ravager of course.

Also the writing.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> /b lackup
> 
> Is Static Shock really a more marketable name than Static?



It's funny, me and a coupla co-workers just had a humorous discussion about a potential comic race war. Won't go into detail, but it included the line "Marc's just mad cuz he knows if it ever happens his race will lose. All they got is Warpath and Moonstar, and we know Moonstar's about as useful as a flare gun"

We're very sick people.


----------



## Spessmahreen (May 30, 2009)

Hellz yeah! Made Trinity completely worth it, for me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 30, 2009)

It could have been better written.

Over 52 issues, some parts were REALLY decompressed ala Bendis.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 30, 2009)

That looks like a retconned version of the Trinity from Trinity (old DC crossover from the 90's).


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

As much as I hate to bring this up but man it's really been eating away at me

why the fuck is it that Superman is owned by a hoe and not with a sexy woman like Wonder Woman? I've been looking over my info and the similar characteristic between them is tight. Also after reading the successful story Kingdom come you just gotta think of how much it'd work. I mean for fucks sake the woman walks around like a tease and Lois bores the shit out of us with that weak-ass she be trying to shake.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 1, 2009)

Why are you so dumb?


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Why are you so dumb?



Why can't you anwser a question?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 1, 2009)

Apparently the only way Superman could possibly be in love with Lois is if she wears a g-string to the office?


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Apparently the only way Superman could possibly be in love with Lois is if she wears a g-string to the office?



Okay now YOU're dumb

Lois is a dull character period and it's not even the fact he should be attracted to her because of an ass. 

I'll be more clear about the point I was trying to make. why is it that we don't see a Superman Wonder Woman relationship in the mainstream DCU comics? All we see is them in Spin-offs or elseworlds. There is a lot more attraction, bond history, and larger fan base between the two than Superman and Lois Lane. It's pitiful because of the writers reluctance for change. You can kill off Bruce Wayne but you can't axe Lois Lane and do Superman Wonderwoman?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 1, 2009)

Lois is a dull character based on what exactly?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 1, 2009)

1) No they can't kill off Bruce Wayne, clearly. At most they're willing to take him out of the picture for one year.

2) Superman's relationship with Lois Lane is a big big part of Superman stories, although since they're now married it's lost a lot of the thing that made it interesting to people, which was a triangle between clark, lois and superman. 

3) Superman and Wonder Woman being together does not have a fanbase, that is basically in your head. Most people are willing to accept that Superman is married to Lois and isn't about to leave her. I don't know where you get these ideas about there being a greater attraction between the 2, but let me help you out: 
Have fun.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

This is why I don't read Superman


----------



## Taleran (Jun 1, 2009)

then you sir are missing out



read it


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

Taleran said:


> then you sir are missing out
> 
> 
> 
> read it



No thank you


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 1, 2009)

Read it or I'll neg you.

Johns also had a good run on Action Comics. And I liked Superman: Birthright a lot.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Read it or I'll neg you.
> 
> Johns also had a good run on Action Comics. And I liked Superman: Birthright a lot.



You'll have to neg me then because I have no fucking reason to read about I character that does nothing for me


----------



## Taleran (Jun 1, 2009)

that story will change that viewpoint


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 1, 2009)

It is in fact the story that changed my own viewpoint.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

Taleran said:


> that story will change that viewpoint





Petes12 said:


> It is in fact the story that changed my own viewpoint.





Naw, I'm good


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 1, 2009)

**


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> **





I will not read your Superman, I will not read it Sam I Am


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 1, 2009)

Don't make me mock Drowning Pool


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Don't make me display my inferior views on music





I feel so chaotic tonight, I dunno what to do with myself.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm just going to not reply because it will lead no where good.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I'm just going to not reply because it will lead no where good.



Well that's no fun


----------



## Taleran (Jun 1, 2009)

So is avoiding a character based on nothing


----------



## Slice (Jun 1, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> 2) Superman's relationship with Lois Lane is a big big part of Superman stories, although since they're now married it's lost a lot of the thing that made it interesting to people, which was a triangle between clark, lois and superman.



Well if they decide that they have been married long enough they just might give them one more day.





And All Star Superman is one of those "must read" comics of all time. Nothing to discuss about that.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 1, 2009)

Didn't Morrison, Millar and Waid propose a one more day-like retcon for superman as part of their Superman 2000 thingy?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes, there was such a proposal for that too.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Naw, I'm good



you're a moron


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I will not read your Superman, I will not read it Sam I Am



:rofl **


----------



## mow (Jun 1, 2009)

as previous resident I hate superman fantard, Morrison and Johns runs are amongst the most outstanding things to ever occur to any character. All Star Supes and that Action Comics arc with the legion feature some the best writing to grace the medium. (thanks again, kilowog)

but, because you are a close minded buffoon, you wont experience this ever. see i just cant see why people don't try new shit and have zero respect for them, esp when it's online for bloody nada. it's like people saying hip hop is crap, and when you try to point them at the stuff that is good , soulful and incredibly lyrical, they say you cant spell crap without rap. tards.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

mow said:


> as previous resident I hate superman fantard, Morrison and Johns runs are amongst the most outstanding things to ever occur to any character. All Star Supes and that Action Comics arc with the legion feature some the best writing to grace the medium.
> 
> but, because you are a close minded buffoon, you wont experience this ever. see i just cant see why people dont try new shit and have zero respect for them, esp when it's online for bloody nada. it's like people saying hip hop is crap, and when you try to point them at the stuff that is good , soulful and incredibly lyrical, they say you cant spell crap without rap. tards.



this, minus the insults. 

I still don't like Superman (the character) but I liked JG's Action Comics run and the World Without Superman stories a lot. 


*EDIT*
Ok. I admit, when Superman got his powers back during the Superman and the Legion arc I was all like. :WOW

*Spoiler*: _:WOW_


----------



## mow (Jun 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Ok. I admit, when Superman got his powers back during the Superman and the Legion arc I was all like. :WOW



this  

 

insults aside, honestly. it just makes no sense. how could you enter anything based on preconceived notions and impressions without actually sampling both spectrum of the topic at hand and making your own opinion? this is like when people who support left/right wing politics without even thinking about what is being discussed and formulating their own stand on the topic. bleh i say. BLEH

also, that stone boy panel remains the most unexpected lulz moment ive ever seen in a comic book


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

Stone Boy has me laughing every time I re-read that.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I will not read your Superman, I will not read it Sam I Am


you _are_ aware of how that book ended right?



LIL_M0 said:


> Ok. I admit, when Superman got his powers back during the Superman and the Legion arc I was all like. :WOW
> 
> *Spoiler*: _:WOW_



one of the few moments when the Superman theme from the old movies started playing in my head while I was reading a comic


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> one of the few moments when the Superman theme from the old movies started playing in my head while I was reading a comic


lulz me too. I had just finished watching Superman 2.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2009)

John Williams is the fucking *MAN*

[YOUTUBE]-nF6w0c7Vfs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Lois is a dull character based on what exactly?



lots of things. The way people in Marvel threads trash Sally Floyd is the same feeling I get from Lois.


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

So Lil_Mo you like the idea of Superman/Wonder Woman


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 1, 2009)

Lane is boring, but guess what kiddies.  SO IS SUPERMAN.

Wonder Woman is with Nemesis.  And it IS AWESOME.

I mean WW and Supes is just stupid aside from the logistics of they can fuck at full strength.  That's about all they have going for each other.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So Lil_Mo you like the idea of Superman/Wonder Woman


I don't like the subject of any character pairing or "shipping". Don't attempt to discuss such matters with me ever again.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 1, 2009)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to LIL_M0 again."


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Lane is boring, but guess what kiddies.  SO IS SUPERMAN.
> 
> Wonder Woman is with Nemesis.  And it IS AWESOME.
> 
> I mean WW and Supes is just stupid aside from the logistics of they can fuck at full strength.  That's about all they have going for each other.



someonee didn't read the new WW


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I don't like the subject of any character pairing or "shipping". Don't attempt to discuss such matters with me ever again.



 

 

Yeah I guess it can 

*reminisces on ridiculous ass Naruto pairing threads*


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Justice League: Cry For Justice #1 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

That's awesome. On a side note, I wonder if I should read McDuffie's last arc. The "We quit cause you suck" issue was pretty good, but I dunno about Starbreaker (or whatever his name is).


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

mow said:


> as previous resident I hate superman fantard, Morrison and Johns runs are amongst the most outstandin*g* things to ever occur to any c*h*aracter. All Star Supes and that Acti*o*n Comic*s* arc with the legion feature some the best writing to grace *t*he medium. (thanks again, kilowog)
> 
> but, because you are a close minded buffoon, you wont experience this ever. see *i *just cant *s*ee why people don't try new shit and have zero respect for the*m* esp when it's online for blood*y* nada. *i*t's like people saying hip hop is crap, and when you try to point them at the stuff that is goo*d* , soulful and incredibly lyrical, they say y*o*u cant spel*l* crap without rap. tards.


"You can't hurt me with the things that you do, I'll pick a pretty flower and give it to you

That cover is so


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> > as previous resident I hate superman fantard, Morrison and Johns runs are amongst the most outstandin*g* things to ever occur to any c*h*aracter. All Star Supes and that Acti*o*n Comic*s* arc with the legion feature some the best writing to grace *t*he medium. (thanks again, kilowog)
> >
> > but, because you are a close minded buffoon, you wont experience this ever. see *i *just cant *s*ee why people don't try new shit and have zero respect for the*m* esp when it's online for blood*y* nada. *i*t's like people saying hip hop is crap, and when you try to point them at the stuff that is goo*d* , soulful and incredibly lyrical, they say y*o*u cant spel*l* crap without rap. tards.
> 
> ...


:rofl              :rofl


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

I've been thinking how's the Joker gonna react when he finds out that Batman is dead.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 1, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I've been thinking how's the Joker gonna react when he finds out that Batman is dead.



might go into a catonic state like in Dark Knight returns.


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> might go into a catonic state like in Dark Knight returns.



He actually did that? 

You got a pic of it?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

I remember at one point hearing that when he heard Bats was dead sometime ago, he ot plastic surgery to look normal, changed his name to Joe Kerr, and moved to the suburbs.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2009)

lol powerpuff girls


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I remember at one point hearing that when he heard Bats was dead sometime ago, he ot plastic surgery to look normal, changed his name to Joe Kerr, and moved to the suburbs.



Holy shit that sounds like this episode of South Park episode with Micheal Jackson that I'm watching.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 1, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Holy shit that sounds like this episode of South Park episode with Micheal Jackson that I'm watching.



lol I remember that episode.

Blaze: It's part of the backstory, apparently when Bats went into retirement, Joker lost the reason why he caused trouble, and basically just shut down, and just sat in Arkham doing nothing for pretty much ten years. 

Once Batman came back, Joker slowly started coming out of it, (It started with his smile) to the point where Joker ended up getting his neck snapped by Batman, then got roasted by several bombs.

I'll get DKR again next time I go to the library and upload the images.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> someonee didn't read the new WW



Sucks for him because he actually loved WW. 

Was pretty stupid. If WW wanted to get preggors to "remake her lost people", she could've just gotten artificial inseminated.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2009)

Joker would probably play with the new Batman for awhile.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 2, 2009)

That sounds dirty.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 2, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Sucks for him because he actually loved WW.
> 
> Was pretty stupid. If WW wanted to get preggors to "remake her lost people", she could've just gotten artificial inseminated.



she had to personally vet her mate?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _The Flash: Rebirth #3 preview_


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Flash: Rebirth #3 preview_



But what about Max?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2009)

Indeed. What about Max?


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm with Kid Flash here.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 2, 2009)

What about Bart?  How'd he come back again?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 2, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> What about Bart?  How'd he come back again?



Legion of 3 Worlds


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Legion of 3 Worlds


Is reading about Bart worth it?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2009)

I was actually getting into that preview.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 2, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Is reading about Bart worth it?



I'm not a Flash fan, so my opinion is invalid.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Is reading about Bart worth it?



LO3W is a must rsad fjr Johns fans


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2009)

Who ISN'T reading Lo3W?

Other than that poster.

And shame on him!


----------



## mow (Jun 3, 2009)

Lo3W is everything that made you awe struck at the whimsical nature of comics when you picked it up for the first time as a wee lad, with better writing, art, less silliness and twice the fun. it's perfect. i smile just thinking about it.

it's regular postponing however, makes me cry. cry like a little girl


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok, how much of a backlog am I gonna have to deal with?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 3, 2009)

Just read it and be like 'ok there's 3 legions and people are dying and OHSHITOHSHITITSBARTANDCONNOROHSHIT'. I haven't read any legion stuff and so all of the crap dealing with them meant nothing to me.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd recommend _at least_ reading Johns' *Superman & The Legion of Super-Heroes* arc of Action Comics.  Lo3W will make more sense that way


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 3, 2009)

Hm, now to find a place to 'get' this.  Is there an app for that?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

get?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 3, 2009)

That is what I said, non?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

oui.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 3, 2009)

Ah, I think I'll get it better after work


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2009)

READ IT POST-HASTE.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 6, 2009)

Cry For Justice page with Prometheus


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2009)

So I guess Hal's a badass now.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 6, 2009)

I've been wondering how the hell the new JL would stop him.

first time he beat the entire JLA, but was caught off guard by Catwoman (who came out of nowhere) who hit him in the nuts with a bullwhip.

2nd time, Batman cheated outsmarted him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hal or Prometheus?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 6, 2009)

Prometheus

you should give Grant Morrison's JLA a go.  It's pretty good, and he completely avoids the abstract craziness from FC and the like and just sticks to telling JLA stories.

also Prometheus is awesome.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 6, 2009)

He'd just have to say "I'm Prometheus" and the Morrison JLA would fall over and die. They're that bad. And he's that awesome.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 6, 2009)

I liked him in BOP.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

BUT IT WASN'T HIM.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 10, 2009)

lolz Superman got smoked.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 10, 2009)

"Those were for _charity_, Clark" 


also

*ALL FAITH TO KALI YUGA 

HAIL KOBRA 

DEATH OF THE JUSTICE SOCIETY *


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2009)

Does this put an end to the ''Who's faster Superman or The Flash''?

I need to reread all of the rebirth, it doesn't really make sense. I understand that Barry came out of the speedforce and is now the black flash. I don't understand what happened in this issue? Did he run into the speedforce so he wouldn't be a threat anymore? Why didn't he just go ahead with removing his connection to the speedforce?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2009)

thank god for Rebirth 3, better than the first two put together and hopefully the book will continue like this

and REBELS was awesome like it is every month


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 10, 2009)

I was expecting someone else, though. But of course, it HAD to go back to him. . .


----------



## Taleran (Jun 10, 2009)

Nah this is GL:Rebirth only colored Red and its Johns so it was all pretty obvious


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 10, 2009)

Who were you expecting, CBG? I was thinking Zoom, but thats because my Flash-fu is pitiful.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 10, 2009)

I remember when I first came to the comics section, there was a complaint thread. There I said that the only thing that pissed me off was carbon copy/rip-off characters (or something to that effect)... 


LIL_M0 said:


> Speaking of the classics
> 
> You know, I really hate when the nemesis and side kicks are a knock-off of the hero or his(her) abilities..



... and the reverse flash returns.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, I always found it lame that the nemesis of Flash was a different colored Flash. I thought Johns might do something a little unexpected and make the villain this guy. But nope, of course he went for the classic villain, even if he is a lame carbon copy. It was a good issue though.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Yeah, I always found it lame that the nemesis of Flash was a different colored Flash. I thought Johns might do something a little unexpected and make the villain this guy. But nope, of course he went for the classic villain, even if he is a lame carbon copy. It was a good issue though.



what you mean how the GL nemesis is a wait for it


Different colored GL


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't you dare compare Sinestro to the reverse flash!


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

Taleran said:


> what you mean how the GL nemesis is a wait for it
> 
> 
> Different colored GL



Totally different, there's a whole corps of Green Lanterns


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2009)

and there is a whole Corps of Color Coodinated Opposites your point?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

Just seems like there's a lot more logic behind Sinestro than Reverse Flash, who's powers and origin come off as kinda contrived.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2009)

Look.

Hal Jordan (under Parallax's influence) killed Sinestro by snapping his neck.  He showed up halfway through Rebirth as the architect.

Barry Allen killed Professor Zoom by snapping his neck.  He showed up halfway through Rebirth as the architect.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd go as far as to say that Sinestro's powers are closer to Hal's than Zoom's are to any of the Flashes


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2009)

> I'd go as far as to say that Sinestro's powers are closer to Hal's than Zoom's are to any of the Flashes


not only that.

but Sinestro himself is more of carbon copy ripoff of Hal, then Eobard is to any Flash.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

Sinestro was made better with each appearance. Can the same be said about reverse flash?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I'd go as far as to say that Sinestro's powers are closer to Hal's than Zoom's are to any of the Flashes



I think more than the powers it's the costume that bothers me. It'd probably be fine that he has similar powers to Flash if his outfit had more originality to it. Sinestro's powers might be a color switch, but at least his outfit is unique. It even used to just be his basic clothes or something like that when he had no corps and was just a disgraced green lantern. And even now that his corps really reflects the GL corps, they at least have a unique design. I don't know what you'd call them, but the little triangle shapes coming down, and of course his hitler armband, all of that stuff.

Flash though... has way too many people wearing a very similar costume to the titular character. We've got Wally, Barry, the 2 Zooms AND Black Flash who as far as I can tell had absolutely no logical basis for sporting a black and red flash costume. Though from what I hear, Wally will be getting a new costume by the end of Rebirth.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Sinestro was made better with each appearance. Can the same be said about reverse flash?



he was killed off in the 60's and only showed up like 2x since.

so basically, he's a blank slate.  even moreso than Barry.

I'm greatly looking forward to how Johns makes Eobard unique and different compared to Hunter.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I think more than the powers it's the costume that bothers me. It'd probably be fine that he has similar powers to Flash if his outfit had more originality to it. Sinestro's powers might be a color switch, but at least his outfit is unique. It even used to just be his basic clothes or something like that when he had no corps and was just a disgraced green lantern. And even now that his corps really reflects the GL corps, they at least have a unique design. I don't know what you'd call them, but the little triangle shapes coming down, and of course his hitler armband, all of that stuff.
> 
> Flash though... has way too many people wearing a very similar costume to the titular character. We've got Wally, Barry, the 2 Zooms AND Black Flash who as far as I can tell had absolutely no logical basis for sporting a black and red flash costume.


Excellent post.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

Anyway, it's not a big deal for me, I'm sure I'll enjoy him as a villain if he's written well.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I think more than the powers it's the costume that bothers me. It'd probably be fine that he has similar powers to Flash if his outfit had more originality to it. Sinestro's powers might be a color switch, but at least his outfit is unique. It even used to just be his basic clothes or something like that when he had no corps and was just a disgraced green lantern. And even now that his corps really reflects the GL corps, they at least have a unique design. I don't know what you'd call them, but the little triangle shapes coming down, and of course his hitler armband, all of that stuff.
> 
> Flash though... has way too many people wearing a very similar costume to the titular character. We've got Wally, Barry, the 2 Zooms AND Black Flash who as far as I can tell had absolutely no logical basis for sporting a black and red flash costume. Though from what I hear, Wally will be getting a new costume by the end of Rebirth.



Zoom's costume isn't red


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't confuse them. The costume just immediately signals a lack of originality to me, the reader, meaning the writing has to carry the character completely in order to sell him as a unique and enjoyable entity.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 11, 2009)

I've got a question about Professor Zoom. Did he also have the same mentality as Zol Hunter when it came to the heroes? That is to say, was he also all about putting the heroes through hell so that they could become better heroes?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

No, pretty sure he's not. I've never read a comic with him, but I read wikipedia! IIRC he was a Flash fanboy in the distant future who found out he was destined to be Flash's greatest enemy. That drove him crazy and so he actually became that bad guy and I think his suit gives him super speed? I dunno. Anyway somehow he travels back to Barry's time and is basically batshit insane and trying to make Barry's life miserable. How far off am I, taleran, kilowog?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> I've got a question about Professor Zoom. Did he also have the same mentality as Zol Hunter when it came to the heroes? That is to say, was he also all about putting the heroes through hell so that they could become better heroes?


No. He was a villian during the lame, non-creative, era of comics.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> I've got a question about Professor Zoom. Did he also have the same mentality as Zol Hunter when it came to the heroes? That is to say, was he also all about putting the heroes through hell so that they could become better heroes?



not really



> Originally, Eobard Thawne was a criminal from the 25th century, who found a time capsule containing the Silver Age Flash's costume. He was able to use a machine to amplify the suit's speed energy, giving himself the abilities of the Flash as long as he wore it. In the process, the colors of the costume reversed, the suit becoming yellow, the boots and lightning bolt highlights red, and the chest symbol's white circle becoming black. He used his speed powers to commit crimes, but was stopped by the Flash, who had travelled forwards in time to witness the time capsule being opened because it also contained an atomic clock which threatened to explode like an atomic bomb. The Flash, assuming his counterpart might know where the clock was, pursued Professor Zoom. After a destructive battle, the villain was finally defeated when he boasted how he used a chemical coating to protect himself from air friction. Betting that the invisible aura around his body would be superior protection, The Flash seized Zoom and began to push him forward so fast that the intense air friction overwhelmed the coating and the resulting burns forced Zoom to surrender. However, it all proved a waste of time, as Zoom knew nothing about the clock and The Flash was just barely able to find and remove it to an isolated area before it exploded.
> 
> Blaming the Flash for his defeat, Thawne began travelling back in time to gain revenge, using his knowledge of "history" to his advantage. He also became obsessed with "replacing" Barry Allen, not only as the Flash, but as the husband of Iris West. After Iris finally made it clear that this would not happen, Zoom (apparently) kills her at a party, vibrating his hand into her head. It took a long time for Allen to get his life back together after this. Shortly after he had found love again, Zoom reappeared, threatening to kill his new fiance on Allen's second wedding day. Terrified that history would repeat itself, Allen instinctively and inadvertently kills his enemy, breaking Thawne's neck in a final struggle. After he was found not guilty of murder in the subsequent trial, despite the fact that even Wally West (the current Kid Flash and future Flash) testified against Barry in the trial at the time, Barry went to the thirtieth century to retire and live with the resurrected Iris, only to later die during the Crisis on Infinite Earths.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 11, 2009)

Alright, thanks for the replies.



LIL_M0 said:


> No. He was a villian during the lame, non-creative, era of comics.


*points to Jeph Loeb and Liefield* We're still sort of there.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

hmm, did I confuse Eobard with a different 'anti-flash'?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2009)

Eobard has never existed post CoIE (until now)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Alright, thanks for the replies.
> 
> 
> *points to Jeph Loeb and Liefield* We're still sort of there.



No. I got 3 words for you: Matter Eat Lad


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2009)

Matter Eater Lad is fuckawesome and you can fuck right off for saying any different


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 11, 2009)

I... I kinda liked Matter Eat Lad.

EDIT: See? Taleran thinks he's cool too.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Matter Eater Lad is fuckawesome and you can fuck right off for saying any different


Matter-Eater Lad explains his origins, saying that the natives of Bismoll found that microbes had made all their food inedible, and that the populace evolved their ability to eat all matter as a survival mechanism. and his name is fucking Matter Eat Lad to boot.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Eobard has never existed post CoIE (until now)



urgh whatever, I don't know why I thought some of that stuff.

edit: who's matter eater lad?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Matter-Eater Lad explains his origins, saying that the natives of Bismoll found that microbes had made all their food inedible, and that the populace evolved their ability to eat all matter as a survival mechanism. and his name is fucking Matter Eat Lad to boot.



so?

thats not really that strange when you look at the group he belongs to


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

His "super power" is eating random shit.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 11, 2009)

Dude. Thats an awesome power right there. No worse than Braniac's power of "think really good".


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2009)

His superpower could eat his way out of a Prison that Superboy couldn't punch his way out of


(oh and Blockade Boy was never heard from again)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

Super intelligence >>>>>> eating clumps of dirt.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 11, 2009)

I always wondered, does Matter Eater Lad have a black hole for a stomach? 'Cause he just keep on putting away matter without gaining any mass.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Dude. Thats an awesome power right there. No worse than Braniac's power of "think really good".



Brainiac also has super strength, an army of terminators, and a giant skull shaped spaceship.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 11, 2009)

...I meant the Legion Braniac. The current Braniac is awesome beyond words.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Brainiac also has super strength, an army of terminators, and a giant skull shaped spaceship.





Bergelmir said:


> ...I meant the Legion Braniac. The current Braniac is awesome beyond words.




shame that all that would be useless against one of Querl's Forcefields


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Super intelligence >>>>>> eating clumps of dirt.



Eating people > super-intelligence

HO-HO!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2009)

back on topic:

Eobard is an awesome name for a villain


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 11, 2009)

I still don't understand why they'd need another Black Flash, when the old should still be around haunting speedsters for going to fast.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2009)

the old one is dead


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2009)

oh hey

Eathan Van Sciver's little brother (Noah Van Sciver, who is more of an Indy artist) does parody/summaries of Flash Rebirth


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> the old one is dead



I thought he was dead in the first place?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2009)

well he's now a sack of dust, not a zombie


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah. He bit the dust.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

Those flash parodies are hilarious.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jun 12, 2009)

Can anyone explain why Jericho is possessing Cyborg again?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> Can anyone explain why Jericho is possessing Cyborg again?



Yes. Titans is terrible.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2009)

What he said.

It's true. Titans has been terrible since 1st issue.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)

REBELS was awesome.

ALL HAIL THE STAR CONQUEROR o/


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2009)

Wouldn't you like to see Roy in a series with _good _writing?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)

Secret Six has Bane, Catman, Deadshot and Ragdoll.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2009)

Superman has Mon-El.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Secret Six has Bane, Catman, Deadshot and Ragdoll.



No one would care about any of those characters if it weren't for the A+++ writing. Gail Simone, in my mind, is the only important reason to read that book, and it's a damn good reason.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)

also the R.E.B.E.L.S. are led by Vril Dox II, who is the most awesome guy ever


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 12, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Wouldn't you like to see Roy in a series with _good _writing?


Yes, but that doesn't mean I'll stop reading Titans

I'd rather read Roy(or Ollie for that matter) in a comic written by my six year old cousin than anything with a certain Man of Tomorrow in it


Kilowog said:


> Secret Six has Bane, *Catman*, Deadshot and Ragdoll.



You lost me thar.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2009)

The characters aren't important, Secret Six is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)

Catman, as written by Gail Simone, is one of the most badass characters ever.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2009)

He came a long way since Green Arrow.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 13, 2009)

Goddamn I like Morrison Flash more than Waid or Johns LOL (I did not just read Human Race)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 13, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Goddamn I like Morrison Flash more than Waid or Johns LOL (I did not just read Human Race)



I would also like to read this *hint hint* **


----------



## Taleran (Jun 13, 2009)

What do you hope for?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Target Acquired. *


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 13, 2009)

​


> *THE FLASH: REBIRTH #6
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and covers by Ethan Van Sciver*
> 
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 13, 2009)

. . . Pretty lackluster cover.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 13, 2009)

M0 did you like the RACE FOR THE WORLD?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 13, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Goddamn I like Morrison Flash more than Waid or Johns LOL (I did not just read Human Race)



I loved the issue that focused on Jay Garrick, one of the best "done in one" issues I've read.

I also really liked the stuff Millar wrote on his own.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 13, 2009)

> *JUSTICE LEAGUE: CRY FOR JUSTICE #3
> Written by James Robinson
> Art and cover by Mauro Cascioli*
> The team welcomes two new members as Supergirl and Shazam join the roster! And it’s just in time, too, because when Prometheus is finally caught and his evil machinations are revealed, the League finds out they may be unable to stop him.
> On sale September 2 • 3 of 7 • 40 pg, FC, $3.99 US


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 14, 2009)

When does this start?

And apparently the team has a major messyhead outbreak going on


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2009)

1st of July


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> 1st of July



Good.....good.....


----------



## Castiel (Jun 14, 2009)

Hell yes.  Finally.






> *THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD #27
> Written by J. Michael Straczynski
> Art & cover by Jesus Saiz*
> The wait is over as J. Michael Straczynski arrives on THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD! First up, the best-selling scribe pairs Batman and...Dial H For Hero? Robby Reed and his grandfather thought their brief visit to Gotham City would go smoothly until one of Gotham’s petty thieves made the score of the century in the form of Robby’s H-Dial! Batman’s on the case, but The Joker’s crime wave has the city in a panic, and the power of the H-Dial has had a very unexpected effect on the hood who stole it. The choices he makes could change his life – and Robby’s – forever! Features the stunning art of Jesus Saiz (OMAC PROJECT)!
> On sale September 16 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 14, 2009)

Slightly wrong place to ask this, but please just answer briefly... if it's not too much trouble..

I'm watching a cartoon called Justice League/Justice League Unlimited at the moment... Went on CN many years ago, I'm just wondering if you comic book fans think it did the DC universe ''justice''
Or was it a shitty adaption for most of you?

I generally don't watch american cartoons, but I actually found this one to be ok...


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 14, 2009)

First few seasons are adequate, the JLU second? season, which has a story arc throughout the whole thing with the government losing their trust in the Justice League, is really good.

edit: how are you watching it exactly? Because if there's a site that streams it...


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 14, 2009)

EEEEEEEEH?Barry is the Black Flash?:amazed

Have to read the issues DAMITho


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 14, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Slightly wrong place to ask this, but please just answer briefly... if it's not too much trouble..
> 
> I'm watching a cartoon called Justice League/Justice League Unlimited at the moment... Went on CN many years ago, I'm just wondering if you comic book fans think it did the DC universe ''justice''
> Or was it a shitty adaption for most of you?
> ...



I enjoyed it a lot. I like how in JLU they made a point to feature(for at least an ep with some) some of the lesser known DC heroes like Steel, Question, Green Arrow, Captain Atom and such.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 14, 2009)

Patriot Act man, that was the shit.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 14, 2009)

Question was more like Mulder and Rorschach, compared to his more "philosophically" influenced comic book incarnation.

But still, his animated incarnation is hilarious.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDBxlOfJnoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Question was more like Mulder and Rorschach, compared to his more "philosophically" influenced comic book incarnation.
> 
> But still, his animated incarnation is hilarious.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDBxlOfJnoQ[/YOUTUBE]



They should bring back the old Question

To hell with the new incarnation the Question


----------



## Taleran (Jun 14, 2009)

I've figured out why I don't like Flash Rebirth aswell, it has to do with Johns, If he isn't writing a book that is waist deep in the moving and shaking of the DCU or on the verge of something much larger than itself it falters, and thats the problem because Flash Rebirth all in all is centered around a small group of people who run fast and not the entire DCU (also the Grimdark backstory didn't really help at all)

oh and does anyone else not like how he writes Hal?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 14, 2009)

Taleran said:


> M0 did you like the RACE FOR THE WORLD?



I didn't like the art/coloring. So I lost all interest in reading the story.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2009)

> oh and does anyone else not like how he writes Hal?


you talking in general or just in Flash: Rebirth?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

general

asshole whose solution to everything is a punch in the face


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

Taleran said:


> general
> 
> asshole whose solution to everything is a punch in the face



Sounds like a real man's man to me


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

sounds boring to me


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2009)

I haven't had a problem with his character. I liked his subplot with Mr Ferris in Secret Origins, I like his dynamic with Sinestro, etc. But I haven't really cared for any of the character exploration with hope going on in Agent Orange, that is true.


----------



## mow (Jun 15, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Question was more like Mulder and Rorschach, compared to his more "philosophically" influenced comic book incarnation.
> 
> But still, his animated incarnation is hilarious.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDBxlOfJnoQ[/YOUTUBE]





> Please
> 
> I look through everyone's trash





> topically applied fluoride doesnt prevent tooth decay, it does render teeth detectable by spy satellites!




this is aweeeeeeesome XD


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Kilowog said:
> 
> 
> > Taleran said:
> ...



Hal Jordan is one of the most boring characters ever. I neither like, nor dislike him. I read Green Lantern for the Corps, not Hal. Diversity. It's one of the reasons why I prefer Green Lantern Corps to Green Lantern these days. With that being said, Green Lantern is still the bee's knees and still my "number two" DC comic ongoing series.

*Top Five:*


Green Lantern Corps
Green Lantern
Supergirl
Superman
Action Comics


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Hal Jordan is one of the most boring characters ever. I neither like, nor dislike him. I read Green Lantern for the Corps, not Hal. Diversity. It's one of the reasons why I prefer Green Lantern Corps to Green Lantern these days. With that being said, Green Lantern is still the bee's knees and still my "number two" DC comic ongoing series.
> 
> *Top Five:*
> 
> ...



Is it bad that I can't think of five DC ongoings that I like?

I always read GA/BC and Titans.....but I don't really like em, I just read for Ollie and Roy


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Is it bad that I can't think of five DC ongoings that I like?


Not really. I was like that a few years ago, but lately DC has turned up the heat:

World Without Superman? Four great ongoing titles
Prelude to Blackest Night? Two great ongoing titles


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2009)

Agreed. And its VERTIGO line hasn't faltered yet.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Not really. I was like that a few years ago, but lately DC has turned up the heat:
> 
> World Without Superman? Four great ongoing titles
> Prelude to Blackest Night? Two great ongoing titles



Don't read one. And as for the two BN titles, I read Corps but I only read Green Lantern out of obligation.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Don't read one. And as for the two BN titles, I read Corps but *I only read Green Lantern out of obligation.*



Elaborate...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Elaborate...



For some reason I'm not a fan of the book....I enjoy Corps more and I only read GL at the moment to ensure that I don't miss anything vital to Blackest Night


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> For some reason I'm not a fan of the book....I enjoy Corps more and I only read GL at the moment to ensure that I don't miss anything vital to Blackest Night



but Blackest Night is a GL event. If you don't like GL, why bother with it at all?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> but Blackest Night is a GL event. If you don't like GL, why bother with it at all?



I like some of the GL characters and I like GL Corps, but the GL book itself.

Hey, stop trying to apply logic to my statements and feelings M0.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Not really. I was like that a few years ago, but lately DC has turned up the heat:
> 
> World Without Superman? Four great ongoing titles
> Prelude to Blackest Night? Two great ongoing titles



no love for Batman stuff? I think most the titles spinning out of BftC are going to be good, if not great. So there's 3 big franchises, and some good smaller books too, like Secret Six of course.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> no love for Batman stuff? I think most the titles spinning out of BftC are going to be good, if not great. So there's 3 big franchises, and some good smaller books too, like Secret Six of course.



I can't speak for M0, but I didn't include those in my opinon because they're just starting off so........

Speakin of, after Batman and Robin ends are they going to do a Robin series about Damian?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> no love for Batman stuff?


As a whole? So far, no. I wasn't impressed by the over-hyped Batman and Robin, and Red Robin was only ok. I liked Winnick's Batman though.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 15, 2009)

I guess it's true most of it isn't underway yet and Batman and Robin had a slow start (as far as Morrison stuff goes). But still, before all the relabeling, Batman and Detective Comics were really good, and then we got 'Whatever Happened to the Caped Crusader?' and coming up is the Batwoman stuff, and 2 Dini titles...


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

> R.E.B.E.L.S. #8
> Written by Tony Bedard
> Art by Andy Clarke
> Cover by Kalman Andrasofszky
> ...



yes


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I've figured out why I don't like Flash Rebirth aswell, it has to do with Johns, If he isn't writing a book that is waist deep in the moving and shaking of the DCU or on the verge of something much larger than itself it falters, and thats the problem because Flash Rebirth all in all is centered around a small group of people who run fast and not the entire DCU (also the Grimdark backstory didn't really help at all)


If that were the case, then I wouldn't haved liked his Flash run so much (it was just Wally, Linda, and the Rogues).

Personally, I think its the pacing. Nothing happened in the first 2 issues.  It was just set up.  Now that Eobard Thawne has made his presence known things should be heating up.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2009)

Ghost - Read Secret Six and REBELS


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Ghost - Read Secret Six and REBELS



I think I might give Secret Six a gander, but I'm unsure about REBELS. Whats it bout?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)

a colossal asshole


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

Taleran said:


> a colossal asshole



Of course I'd wanna read that! I am a Belladonna fanboy after all

Reps to whoever catches the reference


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Of course I'd wanna read that! I am a Belladonna fanboy after all
> 
> Reps to whoever catches the reference



given your posting history here in the comics section, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that Belladonna has something to do with porn. And since the "a" at the end of a word usually references to a feminine name, I'm go even further out on the limb and say that she's a pornstar. 

This coupled with you quoting Taleran saying "a colossal asshole" leads me to think she does primarily anal scenes... did I fall of the limb or did I get rep?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> given your posting history here in the comics section, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that Belladonna has something to do with porn. And since the "a" at the end of a word usually references to a feminine name, I'm go even further out on the limb and say that she's a pornstar.
> 
> This coupled with you quoting Taleran saying "a colossal asshole" leads me to think she does primarily anal scenes... did I fall of the limb or did I get rep?



I can't rep you and your Batman-like Detective skills


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2009)

But not Wesley Dodds' detective skills!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I can't rep you and your Batman-like Detective skills


You win_ this _round 'must spread rep' message. 


Comic Book Guy said:


> But not Wesley Dodds' detective skills!


Who?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2009)

reposted summary of REBELS




> basic premise:
> 
> Vril Dox aka Brainiac 2, is the son of Brainiac and great grandfather to the LoSH's Brainiac 5.
> 
> ...




but since I've made this post, we've found out the main bad guy is this guy:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

I know who he was Kilowog. I was just pointing out that I don't like Sandman. Batman >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> reposted summary of REBELS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh. Not really sold on it.....


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2009)

you;ll be into it just for Vril I promise you


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 15, 2009)

This is an amazing cover:


----------



## mow (Jun 16, 2009)

^ outstanding! s it me or is wonder woman modeled after megan fox?

PS even if you dont agree with the above statement just play along dammit!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 16, 2009)

mow said:


> ^ outstanding! s it me or is wonder woman modeled after megan fox?
> 
> PS even if you dont agree with the above statement just play along dammit!



Suzu's gonna rape you for that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Petes12 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow that was long. Superman raaaaped batman


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2009)

James Robinson said:
			
		

> It’s a thrill to be given the reins of DC’s flagship team book and to know that my partner in crime(fighting) will be the esteemed Mark Bagley who’s dynamic storytelling skills I intend to make full use of.  It’s further exciting/gratifying for me that I can dove-tail the events of Cry For Justice into the main book where post-Blackest Night will emerge a new team and a new exciting direction as they get caught up in the next wave of events building throughout the DCU.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 18, 2009)

I want to like Outsiders but I really have to force myself to read that book. I can't even do it right now. How can I be interested in what's going on on the pages when all I know is the team fought the mech minion of a bunch of naked underground people and then got into a fight with Deathstroke for some unclear reason.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2009)

Next arc looks promising though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2009)

Could be worst.


----------



## Bender (Jun 19, 2009)

This is probaly just me but anyone else get the feeling that the DC universe is going down the same future as Kingdom Come timeline?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh? How so?


----------



## Bender (Jun 19, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Oh? How so?



I don't know but

Evidence For:
-New female, Asian Judomaster appeared in Birds of Prey
-Jakeem Thunder became the wielder of the Thunderbolt
-Nuklon became Atom Smasher
-Offspring joined the Teen Titans
-We have a Red Robin
-The Legion's Starman arrived and joined the JSA


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2009)

The KC future happened because there was *NO* JSA, the existance of the JSA mean the KC future can't happen.

also Jakeem was _created_ t obe the weilder of the Thunderbolt


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2009)

Mithra  

interview with Robinson about the new JLA.


also here's Bagley's colored cover


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> ayearofmovies
> 
> interview with Robinson about the new JLA.
> 
> ...



Dunno what happened here....but RT clearly took the worse of it.


----------



## Bender (Jun 19, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> The KC future happened because there was *NO* JSA, the existance of the JSA mean the KC future can't happen.
> 
> also Jakeem was _created_ t obe the weilder of the Thunderbolt



I'm not saying every litlte detail of the KC will come into the main stream but seeing as how we have Maggog's comics I can somehow see it becoming a reality.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 19, 2009)

Where's my monthly featuring the adventures of Frankenstein and S.H.A.D.E.?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 19, 2009)

Well some of that, such as Red Robin, is just them saying 'ok we need a new identity for Tim, something similar to Nightwing but very different looking. Oh, hey lets pay homage to Kingdom Come and use the Red Robin costume even though it looks awful!'


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Well some of that, such as Red Robin, is just them saying 'ok we need a new identity for Tim, something similar to Nightwing but very different looking. Oh, hey lets pay homage to Kingdom Come and use the *Red Robin costume even though it looks awful!*'



Fucking this. I hate that damn costume so much!


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 19, 2009)

And his OYL costume was so good!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

They should've put him in the suit Chris O'Donnel wore from Batman and Robin. Awful movie, nice suit. Or that silver and black one from later in the movie.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 19, 2009)

The one that was just the Nightwing costume with red, a cape, and nipples?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> The one that was just the Nightwing costume with red, a cape, and nipples?



Well not so much the nipples, but the cape mixed with the red Nightwing suit works for me. Maybe a hood to win it up a bit?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 19, 2009)

I dunno, I think the Nightwing design should stay with Nightwing personally


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I dunno, I think the Nightwing design should stay with Nightwing personally



Ya know, until you mentioned it and actually Googled the suit, I never made the connection. I haven't seen the movie in forever, so it was foggy. I just remember liking it.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 19, 2009)

I haven't seen it since it was in theaters, I must have seen the costume on the internet recently or something cus I have no idea how I remembered what it looked like.

Man, I must've been 7 or 8. I think I liked it back then too


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I haven't seen it since it was in theaters, I must have seen the costume on the internet recently or something cus I have no idea how I remembered what it looked like.



I remember being reeeeeeeaaaalllly umcomfortable when they showed them suiting up with the rubber asses and nips. That and I remember going around telling people I'd "Kick thar Ice" for weeks on end

It feels good to hear you say that Pete......now I can admit that I saw it in theaters a total of three times


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 19, 2009)

Well I was young but I can't begrudge anyone for seeing anything with Batman.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 19, 2009)

The Brave and The Bold: Static and Black Lightning; although it was all kinds of awesome to see those two together, the actual issue could've been better. 

Also, Howard Porter's Static looked much better than whoever the hell it was that replaced him as the artist for Deathtrap... Another reason why Deathtrap sucked.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 20, 2009)

It wasn't bad. I always expect the Brave and the Bold to be bad for whatever reason, but this was decent.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 20, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> It wasn't bad. I always expect the Brave and the Bold to be bad for whatever reason,


Me too, that's why I never read it before today. 





Petes12 said:


> but this was decent.


Yeah, it was.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 20, 2009)

*reads PG2*



DC should have a big board detailing every characters power levels.

Everything in the issue was shit, that or PG getting nerfed just ruined the entire issue for me. And the Hughes cover was pretty lazy like those JSA Ross covers. Fail fail fail.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

> It wasn't bad. I always expect the Brave and the Bold to be bad for whatever reason, but this was decent.


the first 12 or so issues were done by Mark Waid and George Perez.

They were *awesome*


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

Chris Kent is Nightwing, so Tim had to be something else.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Chris Kent is Nightwing, so Tim had to be something else.



As I recall(though I'm probally wrong) wasn't there a time where Dick was Nightwing and Powergirl was Nightwing too, working with Supergirl?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

Nightwing is a Kryptonian Legend.

When Dick was fired from being Robin, he visited Superman and heard the legend from him and though to himself: "That would make a cool superhero name"


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Nightwing is a Kryptonian Legend.
> 
> When Dick was fired from being Robin, he visited Superman and heard the legend from him and though to himself: "That would make a cool superhero name"



I know the origin Kilo

What I'm saying is if Dick and Powertits did it, so could've Kent and Tim(not that I would want that tbh. They should've let Tim be Red Robin with a new costume imo)


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm guessing they just want to have 1 character have the name right now and be done with it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a theory that Damian Wayne is a rehash of Jason Todd. My logic being that people haven't written many Batman w/ Todd Robin stories, and aby creating and using Damian, who is (in a sense) the same style of Robin that Todd was( from what I've seen anyway)

Just one man's crackpot theory


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2009)

But. . . I enjoy Damian more than Jason Todd.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 20, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> But. . . I enjoy Damian more than Jason Todd.



Then your a silly girly man


----------



## Bender (Jun 20, 2009)

Damian is waaaaaaaaaaaaay better than Jason Todd

*10 reasons why Damian is better than Jason*

1. He doesn't always talk so much during a fucking fight 
2. Damian is a punk and Jason is a prick
3. Damian never got his ass beat as badly as Jason did by the joker (Check out Batman R.I.P. final issue Joker OWNED)
4. Damian fucking PWNED Tim *BAD* 1+
5. Jason feels the need to act like a wannabe Punisher
6. He was the worst Robin Batman ever had.
7. His Red Robin costume sucks donkey balls.
8. He wants Batman to kill the Joker because he's too much of a bitch to do it.
9.He fails too hard.
10. Worst character EVER


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 20, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Damian is waaaaaaaaaaaaay better than Jason Todd
> 
> *10 reasons why Damian is better than Jason*
> 
> ...


You do realize the comparison is Damian to Todd as ROBIN, not his Red Hood/Red Robin days? Not too mention some of your points are just plain silly as 



> 1. He doesn't always talk so much during a fucking fight


And that's a good thing?



> 2. Damian is a punk and Jason is a prick


To quote Atomic Robo, "I don't know how to respond to that


> 3. Damian never got his ass beat as badly as Jason did by the joker (Check out Batman R.I.P. final issue Joker OWNED)


Don't know wtf your trying to say here tbh


> 4. Damian fucking PWNED Tim *BAD* 1+


A) Remind me of when this was and B) Do you not recall Todd buttfucking Robin in Titans Tower?


> 5. Jason feels the need to act like a wannabe Punisher


How exactly?


> 6. He was the worst Robin Batman ever had


.
Based on what exactly? The fact that people were too busy going "I wantz Dick back" to even notice what he did? 


> 7. His Red Robin costume sucks donkey balls.


A suit that was originally worn by Dick in KC and is currently worn by Tim? Yeah, we should totally hold that against Jason. Bring up the little shorts while your at it


> 8. He wants Batman to kill the Joker because he's too much of a bitch to do it.


 He killed(or damn near killed) a random rapist. You think he won't kill Joker after he beat him with a crowbar and blew him up?


> 9.He fails too hard.
> 10. Worst character EVER


Sure you're not thinking about your face there buddy? Go ride a horse or something.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You do realize the comparison is Damian to Todd as ROBIN, not his Red Hood/Red Robin days? Not too mention some of your points are just plain silly as
> 
> 
> And that's a good thing?
> ...



ULTRA... ULTRA... ULTRAAAAA COMBOOO!!!! 

for those that don't get the reference. 
[YOUTUBE]OyhakSPcqhQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Wonder Woman - The Hiketeia* is awesome.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Wonder Woman - The Hiketeia* is awesome.



IN-FUCKING-DEED.

So, I was re-reading We3 the other day.

I so wished it was an on-going. The story is so GREAT but too short to end!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

> Wonder Woman - The Hiketeia is awesome.


let me guess: you only read it for the cover?

anyways all of Rucka's WW run is awesome


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2009)

> Sattler reiterated that after Adam Hughes All Star Wonder Woman, the All Star line will take a break for a while, with no new projects planned.



JIM LEE DELAYS.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 21, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> let me guess: you only read it for the cover?


No, you sexually deprived deviant.  


Kilowog said:


> anyways all of Rucka's WW run is awesome


 I had been wanting to read it for a while now. Rucka plus JG had me sold. I just had to wait for it to "come out" and it did... yesterday.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 23, 2009)

Rucka wrote a terrific Wonder Woman, he got what made her work and used it well.  He also created a great supporting cast, which sadly got thrown aside after he left.

I also love the way he used the Greek Gods, it was certainly different from how others used them.  Also I just plain loved his Ares.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Wonder Woman #33 preview_


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 23, 2009)

Oy.  

The Static and Black Lightning team-up is so unfun.

I want my money back.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 23, 2009)

Seriously?  Can you elaborate so I can see if my suspicions are founded?  And my hope...oh wait like I already said hope is dead.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 23, 2009)

He's right.

It could have been SO BLOODY MUCH MORE.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2009)

updated preview




*Spoiler*: _Justice League: Cry For Justice #1 preview_


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 25, 2009)

Why is Poison Ivy in one of the cover?

Hal Jordan is more bad ass than Kal-el.:ho


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2009)

I wonder how long that art will hold before delays. . .


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2009)

the art is done, that's why it's been delayed for so long.  It was supposed to come out last year.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2009)

I was referring to future issues, though.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 25, 2009)

I believe he means that the entire mini is done.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I believe he means that *the entire mini is done.*



Im-fucking-possible.

That would denote a comic publisheing company actually getting smarter in avoiding delays, but risking serious leaks.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2009)

Bullshit.

I refuse to believe THIS is how Ares is defeated once and for all.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 29, 2009)

Lawl, there's no way that Ares is dead. It's just all part of the plaaan.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 29, 2009)

Just read that huh. The artist didn't really do a good enough job depicting that scene.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 30, 2009)

I am excited for Cry For Justice. Very excited.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2009)

cover for #4


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 30, 2009)

How many issues is this mini?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2009)

6                    .


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 30, 2009)

Is that...Freddy as Cap Marvel?  You have my attention.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 30, 2009)

Freddy has been the only Captain Marvel since the series where he got the power, and Billy became the older one


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 30, 2009)

So basically it's a few newjacks (Supergirl, Shazam, Countdown Atom, Batwoman, Random Blue Dude) lead buy two old heads.

Now that I've identified this series as such, it no longer interests me. The art looks pretty cool though


----------



## Taleran (Jun 30, 2009)

the same concept for the JSA reboot


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2009)

"Random Blue Dude" is an alien called Mikaal Tomas.  He's of the same species as Shadow Lass of the LoSH.

He was a Starman in the 1970's and was a major supporting character in James Robinson's masterpiece Starman.  He's basically on the team since the #1 thing people asked of him since his return to comics has been to do something Starman related, but since the end of the series had Jack Knight retiring, he went with Mikaal.

He sleeps with both men and women, since being an alien puts him above terms like "Homosexual" 



> So basically it's a few newjacks (Supergirl, Shazam, Countdown Atom, Batwoman, Random Blue Dude) lead buy two old heads.


It's not Ryan Choi Atom, it's Ray Palmer, he's far from a "newjack". and Mikaal predates the JLA in continuity.

but yeah that seems to be the basic premise.

but I'm interested in seeing how Robinson handles Supergirl and Batwoman since he's been working very closely with Gates and Rucka recently.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh, I thought it was the other Atom. 

*stands corrected*


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2009)

dialogue was a bit awkward and it really only felt like half an issue to me, but it was a decent start


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2009)

where i watch it
where i watch it
where i watch it
where i watch it


DC just announced an intercompany crossover: *JLA/The 99*

:WOW :WOW :WOW


for people who have no clue who the 99 are

where i watch it


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh shit, wonder woman is mad now..


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2009)

oh my god yes.  she's going to be in full skull smashing mode.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2009)

That vengefull wrath, that "Oh, momma's gonna be mad" vibe she inspires just by walking into a room, seeing the mes and yelling at people that are like hildren to her, shall make her from now on to be known by me as "Rochelle"


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2009)

cover to next issue


welp there goes their strongest member


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2009)

too bad, I really like her.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 2, 2009)

If this book is about Americans beating up heroes of Islamic faith... I won't be amused.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> If this book is about Americans beating up heroes of Islamic faith... I won't be amused.



The 99 is probably the best portrayal of the Islamic faith I've read in comics.  And Nicieza wrote The 99 quite well.

but this is a superhero crossover, so some punching will inevitably be exchanged before they team up to save the world.

I am however very eager to see how they handle Wonder Woman in this mini


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 2, 2009)

WW is hot

(hi granny Diana).


----------



## Bender (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey have you guys ever heard of a DC character called Quantum? I'm trying to look up his biography but I can't seem to find him. In his description said he controls everything in the DC verse. I looked it up yesterday at a Barnes & Nobles in the DC encyclopedia can you tell me who or what this guy is? For further information the dude is all golden and glowing.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 3, 2009)

Tomasi and Champagne's *The Mighty* has been turning out pretty damn good so far.  Started out very generic and slow but damn if Tomasi doesn't have some writing chops, I'm finding myself thoroughly engrossed in the story.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 3, 2009)

Irredeemable >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> The Mighty


----------



## Castiel (Jul 3, 2009)

That is quite true.  But regardless, both series are good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah, they are good but after reading Irredeemable it made me not care about The Mighty, anymore, since they pretty much tell the same story.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 3, 2009)

They kinda do, don't they 

but both series still have their mysteries and their own things that make them both interesting.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 4, 2009)

eel



> Barker asked about the Wonder Woman thread in the story, which almost completely vanishes after the third issue, calling it, “The one part that seems unrealized.” Morrison revealed those themes and ideas have evolved into something else. “It went into a different project with Wonder Woman.”
> 
> Morrison intends to tackle the fundamentals of Wonder Woman. “The basics of Wonder Woman come from William Moulton Marston, a psychologist who created the lie detector, of all things. His idea was that a utopia would be achieved if men were placed in subjugation to women. So, Wonder Woman is a character where you imagine this very strange mélange of girl power, bondage, and a slightly disturbed sexuality.”
> 
> ...





Yes, please.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 4, 2009)

Neither Johns or Morrison have any fucking clue how to write Wonder Woman.  But as a Morrison fan I'm willing to give him another chance, though I truly have my doubts.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 4, 2009)

Is she terrible during his JLA run?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 4, 2009)

pushed to the sidelines, half the run it;s not even Diana, it's Hippolyta.  Still, Morrison puts too much focus on the sexual aspect of Wonder Woman whenever he talks about her, which is certaintly a core aspect of WW, but there are countless other things the writer should focus on more.

hell, last year he flat out said he had no graps of the character and thus decided to use her as little as possible to avoid messing up.

But Morrison is one of my favorite writers, so if he's going to give it his all it might turn out enjoyable even if he doesn't grasp how to write WW


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 5, 2009)

Morrison seriously handling WW?

It could be great. . . or horribly wrong.

We'll see.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 5, 2009)

I'd rather he not write a WW book.... unless it's drawn by Hughes. :ho


*Spoiler*: _and somewhat related, I lol'd at this_ 




A new twist to the BatWondy err, shipping.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 6, 2009)

^ 

Solomon Grundy... I guess it was kinda cool that it tied into pre-sucky JLA but it sucks. Why do I keep reading this? I know why: the cover of issue seven. It had better end awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2009)

ALL HAIL STARRO




*Spoiler*: _R.E.B.E.L.S. #6 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2009)

lol, probably the best written post on why Secret Six is so awesome



Stockholm Syndrome for the win


----------



## Taleran (Jul 7, 2009)

heh the Dominators reactions are pretty good


----------



## Castiel (Jul 9, 2009)

R.E.B.E.L.S. is so awesome, loved the Vril/Starro confrontation.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2009)

this

Rags Morales talks First Wave



> *Newsarama: Now that you're starting to work on the project, what can you tell us about the idea behind First Wave?*
> 
> Rags Morales: It's a world of heroism at its most innocent. We're talking about, essentially, a universe where superpowers don't exist. There are no people flying in from Krypton; there are no New Gods; there are no people swimming up from the ocean or from Paradise Island. We're talking about the heart and soul of what it means to be heroic, where people are left more to their wits and their intestinal fortitude rather than any fierce other-worldly technology, or even inner-worldly technology.
> 
> ...


----------



## mow (Jul 11, 2009)

i sqeeeeeeeeeed from joy when i first read that in rags interview about Tales of the Corps.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Tomasi and Champagne's *The Mighty* has been turning out pretty damn good so far.  Started out very generic and slow but damn if Tomasi doesn't have some writing chops, I'm finding myself thoroughly engrossed in the story.



lol
I keep seeing the books on the wall and thinking it's called the Might A. Then my friend retorts with "No he's the Mighty Asshole". Nonetheless the covers are kinda neat.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree about the covers. . . and what A could imply.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 12, 2009)

ONE PIECE EPISODE 409 Sub

Jurgens talks BG #22.

was a good issue, lold at the ending.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 12, 2009)

You know whats kinda funny with Barry back that makes the longest dead DC superhero (who wasn't just some lame side character)



1977 to present (yeah he stayed gone for 3 reboots, including the Johns Silver Age redux)


and its AWESOME

edit: (wait nevermind he was already beating Barry lol)

oh and incase anyone has no idea who I'm talking about heres Chemical King being fucking awesome


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Amore e Morte (Jul 13, 2009)

whats the next big DC event?


----------



## Segan (Jul 13, 2009)

Taleran, you seem to be on an old-school streak.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 13, 2009)

Amore e Morte said:


> whats the next big DC event?



Blackest Night, this Wednesday.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 13, 2009)

oh for those wondering, the new Booster Gold actually takes place _during_ an existing story arc, not just a random time travel.  Everything in #22 is slipped into New Teen Titans #2.  Which is the first appearance of Deathstroke


----------



## Taleran (Jul 13, 2009)

Segan said:


> Taleran, you seem to be on an old-school streak.



there is no school like the Old School


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 13, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> oh for those wondering, the new Booster Gold actually takes place _during_ an existing story arc, not just a random time travel.  Everything in #22 is slipped into New Teen Titans #2.  Which is the first appearance of Deathstroke



Ooooo niffty.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

JSA vs Kobra continues to be pretty good so far


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

Flash: Rebirth #3, as told by EVS' brother Noah Van Sciver



"give noah van sciver all of your money"


----------



## mow (Jul 17, 2009)

the catcher in the rye made this XD


----------



## Castiel (Jul 19, 2009)

> *R.E.B.E.L.S. ANNUAL: STARRO THE CONQUEROR #1
> Written by Tony Bedard
> Art by Kalman Andrasofszky, Derec Donovan, Joe Prado and Karl Moline Cover by Kalman Andrasofszky*
> Tying into his recent debut in R.E.B.E.L.S., the origin of the real Starro the Conqueror is revealed! Why have we never seen this cosmic barbarian before? And how did he amass his horde of super-soldiers? The stellar answers are all in here from R.E.B.E.L.S. writer Tony Bedard and a variety of top artists for each intense chapter!
> On sale October 7 * 56 pg, FC, $4.99 US


----------



## mow (Jul 19, 2009)

^ this is going to be as awesome as when the real Brainiac was shown in Action Comics.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 19, 2009)

Is there any thread here to deal with Vertigo ?


----------



## Bender (Jul 19, 2009)

Now that Darkseid is dead, who is the strongest villain in the DC verse?


----------



## Segan (Jul 19, 2009)

Was Darkseid even the strongest villain to begin with?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Time Trapper, probably.

Or "Prime Trapper" now.


----------



## Bender (Jul 19, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Time Trapper, probably.
> 
> Or "Prime Trapper" now.



Kickass!


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 19, 2009)

Segan said:


> Was Darkseid even the strongest villain to begin with?


Well 

Kinda yeah.

Cant you name a bunch of villains that can hang with him?


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 19, 2009)

Here you go Haylee.

oh shit!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

*FUCKING YES*


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 20, 2009)

I wonder what Morrison's project is.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll deal with West and barf if it's Barry.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 20, 2009)

Understandable.

Myself, the Flash I was raised on was Wally. Barry. . . is like a distant character for me.

He's alright in Rebirth. . . so far. But Wally is still too prominent in my mind.

Though, my favourite Flash is Jay Garrick. Ha.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2009)

Bart Allen > your flash.  Even as a kid.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Now that Darkseid is dead, who is the strongest villain in the DC verse?



lol Darkseid dead, just lol



Grandmaster Kane said:


> Well
> 
> Kinda yeah.
> 
> Cant you name a bunch of villains that can hang with him?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2009)

from the guys who brought you Fables




*Spoiler*: _Justice Society of America #29 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 20, 2009)

Taleran said:


> lol Darkseid dead, just lol



Perhaps.

Mandrakk is a reality-eater (discarding the overblown 4th wall story-eater), while Darkseid's existence was disrupting time/space itself. Also, no idea how the Anti-Life Equation would even affect such a being.

As for Mandrakk being bigger than the DC multiverse. . . well, he's the same as Superman's size in FC#7.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2009)

> As for Mandrakk being bigger than the DC multiverse. . . well, he's the same as Superman's size in FC#7.



Monitors change size all the goddamn time


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 20, 2009)

Taleran said:


> lol Darkseid dead, just lol



Wow. 1

If you can get 9 more you get a cookie


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 20, 2009)

There's that guy Imperiex from 'our worlds at war', which I never read. But he was created by Loeb so I was assuming he sucked and ignoring his existence.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 20, 2009)

This is Johns, it's going to be Barry.

Morrison - Superman or Justice League.
Wolfman - Teen Titans maybe?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2009)

> *R.E.B.E.L.S. #9
> Written by Tony Bedard
> Art by Claude St. Aubin and Scott Hanna
> Cover by Kalman Andrasofszky *
> ...



Bedard is taking back DC cosmic U from the hands of Jim Starlin


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 20, 2009)

DC Cosmic is alright. Though, I like Marvel a bit more.

Was re-reading Planetary today, after thinking about Planetary #27.

I remember how spazzed out I was when I read who the 4th Man was.

And then I was like. . . where the fuck is his money?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2009)

> BATMAN: THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD #10
> 
> Written by: Landry Walker
> Art by: Eric Jones
> ...


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 20, 2009)

The Atom can grow big too?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> DC Cosmic is alright. Though, I like Marvel a bit more.



that's cause they fucked up.  Marvel had the right idea and gave DnA the keys after Giffen's Annihilation.

After Diggle's awesome Adam Strange mini they lingered, released a couple minis that not one read and then have all of DC cosmic over to Jim fucking Starlin who at this point isn't even half the writer he was back when he was at Marvel.

putting Bedard on R.E.B.E.L.S. is a step in the right direction though


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 20, 2009)

Does Green Lantern not count as part of DC Cosmic?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2009)

they count as one part, but focusing just on GLs is like doing Marvel cosmic and only focusing on Nova, and ignoring everything else


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 20, 2009)

Just sounded like you were saying Jim Starlin, whoever that is, was in charge of everything DC Cosmic.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> they count as one part, but focusing just on GLs is like doing Marvel cosmic and only focusing on Nova, and ignoring everything else



which is kinda the way it is right now with just a couple fringe books


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2009)

> Just sounded like you were saying Jim Starlin, whoever that is, was in charge of everything DC Cosmic.


essentially  everything but GL





> which is kinda the way it is right now with just a couple fringe books


not _exactly_, but kinda i guess, but then there's the whole Nova not appearing in War of Kings at all thing


----------



## Taleran (Jul 21, 2009)

was more referring to the DC side of things


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, DC has GL and REBELS, while Marvel has Nova and Guardians of the Galaxy. The main difference I see there is one of DC's books is pretty prominent, while few people care about either of the Marvel ones.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 23, 2009)

Off topic but I had a question. I used to have an image someone made that had a long essay on it about why they hated the flash. It was pretty humorous, saying things like his clothes are made from run fast and how overpowered he was. I can't find it again anywhere, and spent a while searching. anyone have it?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 23, 2009)

That will never, ever be funny. Why do people keep posting it?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 23, 2009)

Because it's partially true?  And it is funny to the unenlightened.   People who think Flash and QS to be comparable.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't care, I love the line "Flash makes his pants out of GOES FAST."


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 23, 2009)

tl;dr


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 23, 2009)

The Flash rules.

BH Allen  1 and 2 FTW(Barry and Bart).pek


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I don't care, I love the line "Flash makes his pants out of GOES FAST."



what makes it funny is that that's basically true.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 23, 2009)

HAHAHAH

Superboy Prime is now a internet troll


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 23, 2009)

The Motherfucking Flash has always been funny.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 23, 2009)

Holy hell. I thought that would be a long shot. You tha man, err,  Moogle!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

ok so Willingham and Sturges are co-writting their first arc of JSA.  then Willingham writes the 2nd arc solo, and Sturges writes a companion mini about Magog saying "screw this" and forming his own team

JSA panel at SDCC
CHRON'S DISEASE
Link removed


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 23, 2009)

That sounds a lot like Cry for Justice and JLA. You'd think DC would focus on making their team books _good_ before they go and make a million spin-offs. Teen Titans did the same thing before Final Crisis. I mean, really? We need dark titans or whatever? How about one good Titans book before you go and do that?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> HAHAHAH
> 
> Superboy Prime is now a internet troll



I so want to confront him.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> That sounds a lot like Cry for Justice and JLA. You'd think DC would focus on making their team books _good_ before they go and make a million spin-offs. Teen Titans did the same thing before Final Crisis. I mean, really? We need dark titans or whatever? How about one good Titans book before you go and do that?



well Johns has been writing JSA for a good 9-10 years, I'm seeing this as Willingham/Sturges trying to clear the table so they can go their own route.  I mean the JSA already has like 30 members, they're just cleaning house.


----------



## Segan (Jul 24, 2009)

When does New Krypton happen? After Final Crisis?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2009)

New Krypton event is pre-Final Crisis.

current status quo is post Final Crisis


----------



## Bender (Jul 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> New Krypton event is pre-Final Crisis.
> 
> current status quo is post Final Crisis



Real? I always thought Superman Brainiac i pre Final Crisis


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2009)

the Brainiac arc was a prologue to the New Krypton event, so yes it is pre Final Crisis.


Morrison had nothing to do with New Krypton thus he couldn't add them to the story without fundamentally changing it.  but he did change one line in the final issue where Darkseid call Supes "Last son of Krypton" to simply "son of Krypton"


----------



## Bender (Jul 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> the Brainiac arc was a prologue to the New Krypton event, so yes it is pre Final Crisis.
> 
> 
> Morrison had nothing to do with New Krypton thus he couldn't add them to the story without fundamentally changing it.  but he did change one line in the final issue where Darkseid call Supes "Last son of Krypton" to simply "son of Krypton"



I don't get it though

How come he wasn't allowed on New Krypton?


----------



## Segan (Jul 24, 2009)

Brainiac is a villain, isn't he?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2009)

he was allowed when he went back after Final Crisis.  hell they made him a Commander in the military.

also the first Brainiac is a villain.  his descendants Brainiac 2 and 5 are heroes.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 24, 2009)

before anyone asks, we've never seen Brainiac 3.

Brainiac 4 is female, and evil, but that's cause Brainiac 2 sold the soul of his grandchild to the devil for power.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 25, 2009)

After Blackest Night ends, Geoff Johns will be writing *Flash* and Sterling Gates will be writing *Kid Flash*.  No word yet on the artists.


Mon-El, Donna Troy, Batman (Dick) and Hal Jordan will be on Robinson's JLA roster.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 25, 2009)

> Mon-El, Donna Troy, Batman (Dick) and Hal Jordan will be on Robinson's JLA roster.


I like it. And Bagley on art, can't wait for it.

Edit:
Saw prev pic. WTF did they change Mon-El's costume for?!


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 25, 2009)

The Official Narusaku/SasuSaku/Naruhina Debate Thread! (MANGA MUST BE TAGGED)

Hat tip: Pendaran

What horrified most of all was the news that Oliver Queen was "going to take center stage in the DC Universe".


----------



## Castiel (Jul 25, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> WTF did they change Mon-El's costume for?!


the costume is essentially the same, just with an S added. 


Hwoarang said:


> What horrified most of all was the news that Oliver Queen was "going to take center stage in the DC Universe".


does anyone even read GA/BC?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 25, 2009)

I haven't picked that up, ever since Winnick sent Conner into the vegetative coma.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> After Blackest Night ends, Geoff Johns will be writing *Flash* and Sterling Gates will be writing *Kid Flash*.  No word yet on the artists.


Flash: Rebirth is very boring so I'll pass on the ongoing, 

I'm definitely checking out Gates' Kid Flash. *hopes for Jamal Igle 


Kilowog said:


> Mon-El, Donna Troy, Batman (Dick) and Hal Jordan will be on Robinson's JLA roster.


I don't like how Bagley drew any of them on the promo. They look so... goofy. 

**EDIT*: In case you guys missed it.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 25, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Flash: Rebirth is very boring so I'll pass on the ongoing,


at least finish rebirth before passing judgement. not like you have to buy it 




> I don't like how Bagley drew any of them on the promo. They look so... goofy.



Yeah there are certain things he does sometimes in his art that I absolutely hate. And he went and did all of it in that picture.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 25, 2009)

I didn't say that I wasn't reading Rebirth; but so far, it's been bormg. Very boring. 


Petes12 said:


> Yeah there are certain things he does sometimes in his art that I absolutely hate. And he went and did all of it in that picture.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 26, 2009)

> the costume is essentially the same, just with an S added.


He now looks like a Superhero. Tights, underwear on the outside... a logo.
Well, I don't like it. I prefer the old one, the one he's also wearing in the 31st Century.

-----

And meh on Johns Flash. I'll be getting Gates' Kid Flash though, even though I don't really like the character, but I felt the same way about Supergirl, and Gates changed that. For artist, I hope it's Karl Kerschl.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 26, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> He now looks like a Superhero. Tights, underwear on the outside... a logo.
> Well, I don't like it. I prefer the old one, the one he's also wearing in the 31st Century.


Exactly. I prefer his old costume. Him having an inverted "Superman" uniform shows lack of artistic creativity and just looks ridiculous. 


Graham Aker said:


> And meh on Johns Flash. I'll be getting Gates' Kid Flash though, even though I don't really like the character, but I felt the same way about Supergirl, and Gates changed that. For artist, I hope it's Karl Kerschl.


Exactly. 


Graham Aker said:


> For artist, I hope it's Karl Kerschl.


I neither liked, nor disliked his art on TT: Y1. Wouldn't be a bad choice I guess.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> before anyone asks, we've never seen Brainiac 3.
> 
> Brainiac 4 is female, and evil, but that's cause Brainiac 2 sold the soul of his grandchild to the devil for power.



:amazed :S EEEEEEEEH,since when is Brainiac grandfather?


Kid Flash FTW(Bart)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 26, 2009)

Is sterling gates any good?

Bart is one of my favorite characters, but i hate how he's been treated in flash rebirth.

Also, he better have his super cool boots. I hate how in Flash rebirth the artist just drew the normal wally west boots.


----------



## Segan (Jul 26, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Is sterling gates any good?
> 
> Bart is one of my favorite characters, but i hate how he's been treated in flash rebirth.
> 
> Also, he better have his super cool boots. I hate how in Flash rebirth the artist just drew the normal wally west boots.


Lol, boot fetishist.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 26, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Is sterling gates any good?



Well. . . let's put it this way.

Within one issue of Supergirl, he managed to neatly address and put down all the fuck-ups Supergirl did, and made a brand new interesting start for her again.

And given the fuck-ups the character and the series did. . .

Yeah. I'd give him a chance.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 26, 2009)

Segan said:


> Lol, boot fetishist.



I really have know idea why it bugs me so much. It pisses me off more with every issue.



Comic Book Guy said:


> Well. . . let's put it this way.
> 
> Within one issue of Supergirl, he managed to neatly address and put down all the fuck-ups Supergirl did, and made a brand new interesting start for her again.
> 
> ...



Wow. This sounds like exactly the kind of guy Bart needs to do him justice.

I cant wait. Now three of my fave characters (Bart, Tim, Kon) all have their own books! Even if one of them is going insane (Im looking at you, tim.)


----------



## Slice (Jul 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I don't like how Bagley drew any of them on the promo. They look so... goofy.
> 
> **EDIT*: In case you guys missed it.



Why the hell ist Dick looking so happy? Ok he might not be an as serious person as Bruce but the Batman is not there to make a "happy face"


----------



## mow (Jul 26, 2009)

that art is everything i dislike about comics. this weird attempt of having a bastard love child between american comics and anime still remains a bastard child >_<

this is almost as awful as the guy who does runaways...blegh


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 26, 2009)

I've never heard anyone describe Bagley's art as 'anime' before.


----------



## mow (Jul 26, 2009)

sure feels like a cross abomination. but fine,  i take that back. how about this for an adjective:

"shit".


----------



## Bender (Jul 26, 2009)

This issue 

Actually, if you look at DC comics art it is in a way very similar to manga/anime art style

Interview with Ryukishi07 (EP4)


----------



## mow (Jul 26, 2009)

^ I w wish they'd make the Lil' Leaguers into a mini. love 'em to death, esp lil' bruce xD


----------



## Bender (Jul 26, 2009)

mow said:


> ^ I w wish they'd make the Lil' Leaguers into a mini. love 'em to death, esp lil' bruce xD



They did an episode of it on Justice League Unlimited


----------



## Segan (Jul 26, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> This issue
> 
> Actually, if you look at DC comics art it is in a way very similar to manga/anime art style
> 
> What I Wish For Sakura


 Exactly what comic is that from?


----------



## Bender (Jul 26, 2009)

Segan said:


> Exactly what comic is that from?



Superman/Batman search for Kryptonite


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Flash: Rebirth is very boring so I'll pass on the ongoing,


Good Flash comics by Johns aren't about the _Flash_, they're about the Rogues.

Rebirth is about establishing Barry, once Rebirth is done I'm hoping he'll give that a rest and just focus on Rogues and Flash trying to stop them.

you know like hie first run


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Good Flash comics by Johns aren't about the _Flash_, they're about the Rogues.
> 
> Rebirth is about establishing Barry, once Rebirth is done I'm hoping he'll give that a rest and just focus on Rogues and Flash trying to stop them.
> 
> you know like hie first run



Its really weird but i never noticed that until now. Johns is the reason i love the rogues lately, and i was wondering why flash rebirth was such a disappointment for me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't like Barry Allen, which is why Rebirth is such a bore to me. Him leaving Superman in the dust was pretty cool, but other than that... 

I'll still see it all the way through tough. Maybe it'll impress me in the end.


----------



## mow (Jul 26, 2009)

I think the main problem is that people cant help but compare it to GL: Rebirth, but they are totally dif characters and approach that Johns is using. Hal needed redemption, Barry needs an introduction.

Plus everyone grew up with Wally. But what I'm hoping John will focus on is how Barry is out of time, kinda like Cap was and still is.

anyhow it's johns and he's yet to fail me once, and even though Rebirth isnt a big bang the set up is there and the next issue is bound to pick up the pace

EDIT: also; this:



Kilowog said:


> Good Flash comics by Johns aren't about the _Flash_, they're about the Rogues.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 26, 2009)

First few issues of GL: Rebirth were pretty boring too, everyone seems to forget that.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2009)

m0, GA: you're not getting the point.  *Rogues*



> I'm definitely checking out Gates' Kid Flash. *hopes for Jamal Igle


Igle on Kid Flash = no Igle on Supergirl





Graham Aker said:


> He now looks like a Superhero. Tights, underwear on the outside... a logo.
> Well, I don't like it. I prefer the old one, the one he's also wearing in the 31st Century.



he's on the fucking Justice League


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 26, 2009)

mow said:


> I think the main problem is that people cant help but compare it to GL: Rebirth.


Not me. 


Kilowog said:


> m0: you're not getting the point.  *Rogues*


I only liked the Piper/Trickster dynamic in Countdown. Don't care for the other guys. 


> Igle on Kid Flash = no Igle on Supergirl



Fernando Dagino did a good job with fill-in issue. If he took over full time I wouldn't mind.  



Petes12 said:


> First few issues of GL: Rebirth were pretty boring too, everyone seems to forget that.



I liked how John Stewart actually did stuff there, plus I like Kyle. Boredom denied.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2009)

did you ever get around to reading Johns' first Flash run?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 26, 2009)

I read the stuff about Zoom.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I liked how John Stewart actually did stuff there, plus I like Kyle. Boredom denied.



The first 2 issues were Kyle stumbling out of a spaceship or whatever and saying blah blah blah parallax. iirc, the story didn't really get moving till issue 3... which is pretty much the case for Flash Rebirth too.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2009)

> > > I only liked the Piper/Trickster dynamic in Countdown. Don't care for the other guys.
> >
> >
> > did you ever get around to reading Johns' first Flash run?
> ...


that's your problem then.

Johns' entire Flash run is really just about making the Rogues' interesting. Saying the other Rogues don't interest you without reading all of Johns' Flash is like saying you dislike John Stewart after only reading Johns' GL.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 26, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> The first 2 issues were Kyle stumbling out of a spaceship or whatever and saying blah blah blah parallax. iirc, the story didn't really get moving till issue 3... which is pretty much the case for Flash Rebirth too.


but Kyle looked cool doing it. John Stewart was ready to give Batman the beat down in issue 1 and attacked the JLA in issue 2. Not boring.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2009)

> For artist, I hope it's Karl Kerschl


his Flash story in Wednesday Comics is fucking hilarious


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 26, 2009)

What issue did Superboy-Prime punch reality or whatever he did?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2009)

Infinite Crisis Secret Files 2006


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 28, 2009)

mow said:


> I think the main problem is that people cant help but compare it to GL: Rebirth, but they are totally dif characters and approach that Johns is using. Hal needed redemption, Barry needs an introduction.
> 
> Plus everyone grew up with Wally. But what I'm hoping John will focus on is how Barry is out of time, kinda like Cap was and still is.
> 
> ...



The reason im not liking it is because i can tell john's is already having barry allen taking up the reins, and wally is already becoming his subordinate.

You can see in one issue, where wally and barry are fighting savitar's girl. By the end of the skirmish Wally got hit like 3 or 4 times, and barry is the one who ends up taking her out.

You'd think that Barry would follow wally a bit, since ya know, barry hasnt been around in a while....

Also, He's turned bart into someone really annoying. Yes, i get it, max isnt back, that sucks. However, in almost every single book bart has been in, his grandfather has been his hero, theres no reason for him to have that much sand in his vagina about barry's return.

But yea... "Those were for charity, clark." was pretty cool.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 28, 2009)

Wally is likely to end up as the secondary hero, sort of a Nightwing thing or whatever. But, you know, Reborn _is _Barry's story. You can't begrudge the book for focusing on him and having him do the cool stuff.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 28, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Wally is likely to end up as the secondary hero, sort of a Nightwing thing or whatever. But, you know, Reborn _is _Barry's story. You can't begrudge the book for focusing on him and having him do the cool stuff.



True, but there are other ways to go about it without making other heroes seem worse. Nightwing has been established as different than batman, not necessarily worse (at least in the eyes of the DCU). I just cant see wally being anything other than the flash.

For instance, the superman thing was good. It doesnt tarnish superman at all that barry is faster than him. Big whoop, he's the flash, speed is his thing.

Honestly though, its just my problem with the need to throw back to the silver age. My favorite aspect of DC has always been that there is progression. That the young heroes eventually come into their own, whether it be by carrying on an existing tradition, or crafting a new identity and becoming different than their teacher. Dont get me wrong, i like Hal's return, but thats mainly because of how awesome GLC is. Basically, there are ways to bring back old characters while at the same time not stomping over newer ones.

Although this could just be me being a big titans fan ha.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Igle on Kid Flash = no Igle on Supergirl


I like Bart more than Kara so I'm ok with that risk.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 28, 2009)

I personally dont like the idea of Barry coming back. It feels like there saying "OK, Wally. The REAL Flash is here. Go find a new costume and let Uncle Barry show you how it's done." 

I dunno, it just feels like its pushing Wally on the back burner. It didn't feel like that with Ollie and Conner, and it didn't feel like that with Hal and Kyle.

But wharever, I'm not really a Flash fan anyway.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 28, 2009)

Bart Allen.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 28, 2009)

So, ive asked this in the DC forum as well, but i guess ill see what you guys think.

Do you think that DC will ever let go of Bruce, Clark, and Barry?

Tim, Kon, and Bart are my three favorite characters, and they all have been stated to have the potential to surpass their predecessors. But do you ever think it will ever actually happen?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 28, 2009)

I re-read "the good" Crises (COIE, IC) today. Great stories.


----------



## Slice (Jul 28, 2009)

I enjoyed IC... but most of the tie ins were so damn horrible...



As for replacing Bruce / Barry / Clark

With the Batman and the Flash they could pull it off, they both have really capable followers. 
But Supes? no way someone can replace him (and i do not speak about powers - its simply the fact that he is a better human beeing than 99% of the inhabitants of this planet)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 28, 2009)

Slice said:


> I enjoyed IC... but most of the tie ins were so damn horrible...


I've never read the tie-ins; just the core series.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 28, 2009)

Slice said:


> I enjoyed IC... but most of the tie ins were so damn horrible...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, that is true. Connor does seem to have some of the traits that make Clark so good, but he's too...normal.



LIL_M0 said:


> I've never read the tie-ins; just the core series.



I think its funny that IC had such terrible tie ins, but is really good.

Then Final Crisis is pretty much the opposite.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 29, 2009)

Good fucking jeez, is this summer proving to be expensive.

Absolute Kingdom Come, Absolute DC New Frontier tomorrow, Absolute V for Vendetta near the end of August. . .

And now my LCS has a copy of both volumes of the Sin City Library (oversized hardcover with slipcase).

And I'm not even counting art commissions at the ComiCon this coming August. . .

WHAT TO LEAVE OUT?!


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 29, 2009)

Commissions should be top priority.  Period.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 29, 2009)

I know if I have some extra money in meh pockets come Friday, imma buy the Essesntial Luke Cage Vol 1. Maybe. I want that Cap. America Red White and Black hardcover, but 20+ dollars is too much for my wallet to handle.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 29, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Commissions should be top priority.  Period.



Depends how much they charge. Absolute upper limit is $150 for me -- there's a big fucking sale at my LCS, and I intend to buy some copies of certain Absolutes at massive discount before they're gone.

Plus, art has to be fucking worth it. I'm not going to pay $75+ for just a mere head shot.

At least 1 commission, I hope to get from the listed are:

- Darwyn Cooke: The Spirit
- David Finch: Black Cat
- Chris Bachalo: Death of the Endless
- Ivan Reis: Black Lantern Earth-2 Superman
- Steve McNiven: Old Man Logan
- Terry Dodson: Black Cat

Get my commissions, line up in line, line up for Bruce Campbell, and spite Gooba with signed stuff and pictures with --

Oops. I'll be saying too much.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 29, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I think its funny that IC had such terrible tie ins, but is really good.
> 
> Then Final Crisis is pretty much the opposite.



This is quite true.


----------



## mow (Jul 29, 2009)

Mr. Tawky Tawny begs to differ, mofos. .

I personally think FC, with all it's tie-ins is the most perfect attempt at an event ever achieved. 

If you argue I'll have Sups sing at you.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 29, 2009)

FC (the core story) had it's moments, but over all, it wasn't very good.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 29, 2009)

mow said:


> Mr. Tawky Tawny begs to differ, mofos. .
> 
> I personally think FC, with all it's tie-ins is the most perfect attempt at an event ever achieved.
> 
> If you argue I'll have Sups sing at you.



I loved almost every single FC tie in (Particularly Rogues revenge and LOTW), but the main book was lacking compared to Infinite crisis and COIE.


----------



## Slice (Jul 29, 2009)

My main problem with the Final Crisis was that i re read the last 2 issues about 5 times and still had to spend hours surfing the net to understand what the hell was going on in these pages.

It still raped anything Marvel put out a lot of other stuff this year.


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone else planning to visit the comic Con this year? 

Also when is DC gonna do a REBOOT on Aquaman? I love making fun of pussy water man as much as the next man but DC comics being my favorite  of all time I want all good superheroes to be top knotch. Aquaman including  I don't like seeing him being reduced to the laughing stock of comics like Dan from Street Fighter is of fighting games


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 29, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Anyone else planning to visit the comic Con this year?
> 
> Also when is DC gonna do a REBOOT on Aquaman? I love making fun of pussy water man as much as the next man but DC comics being my favorite  of all time I want all good superheroes to be top knotch. Aquaman including  I don't like seeing him being reduced to the laughing stock of comics like Dan from Street Fighter is of fighting games



I wouldnt be surprised if they do another one. Apparently due to Batmam:TBATB he's become pretty popular.

Although isnt the new aquaman kind of a watered down (unintended) version of orin?

If DC brings elements of the outrageously awesome aquaman from TBATB into comics, he could be almost as cool as namor.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 29, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I loved almost every single FC tie in (Particularly Rogues revenge and LOTW), but the main book was lacking compared to *Infinite crisis* and COIE.



HOLD THE FUCKING PHONE


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 29, 2009)

Taleran said:


> HOLD THE FUCKING PHONE



What? I liked infinite crisis. Sue me.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 29, 2009)

you'll be hearing from my lawyers 

nothing against liking IC just liking it more than FC


oh and as of now since the HC is out Superman Beyond and Submit is not in my mind part of the main FC story and it works much better for it and its just a phenomenal event


----------



## Slice (Jul 29, 2009)

The only thing i can complain about in the collected editions is that they stuffed "Batman 682 and 683" into "Batman RIP" instead of "Final Crisis".

RIP would work way better without this added, you could always assume it was the helicopter crash that finished everything. But the way it is you are practically forced to read the Final Crisis.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 29, 2009)

I've just recently read RIP again and my god I love it so so much


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 29, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> FC (the core story) had it's moments, but over all, it wasn't very good.



No, it really wasn't.  :/


----------



## Taleran (Jul 29, 2009)

everyone always says it wasn't good but noone ever tells why

I wonder why


----------



## Slice (Jul 29, 2009)

It was damn hard to understand but it was a great story.

When it came out i surely would have given it a bad review, now after reading it several times i really enjoy it.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 29, 2009)

This guy pretty much covers it:

NBD 3


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 29, 2009)

Taleran said:


> you'll be hearing from my lawyers
> 
> nothing against liking IC just liking it more than FC



Hmm, well ill admit i only read through Final crisis as it came out.

Ill read it again as a whole when i get a chance, maybe ill be more appreciative of it then.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 29, 2009)

When you do into any comic story in that much detail your bound to find parts you don't like

that being said that guy sounds like he needs some fun in his life


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Petes12 (Jul 29, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> This guy pretty much covers it:
> 
> Enjoy



I don't think he gets that Morrison did all those cutaways etc on purpose, basically to do the opposite of the current decompression trend. Whether it works or not is up to debate I guess, but he's criticizing it as though Morrison did this unintentionally.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 29, 2009)

Er, did you actually read the entire piece?  


Here are the relevant passages:



> When it comes to writing these longstanding, corporate-owned, functionally immortal characters, what happens at the end isn't nearly as important as how we get there.  The endings are more or less predetermined:  Superman wins.  Batman wins.  The good guys always win.  All that matters is how we reach that predetermined end, how we are surprised and scared and delighted along the way, and that's exactly what Morrison's summative supercompressions have begun to exclude.  That beautiful first page is a starting point, one that can imply two twinned histories but can also set up a whole world of characters and launch them out into new stories.  The cascading anticlimaxes of the rest of the issue are nothing more than a series of brutally abbreviated endpoints, bypassing the pleasure of arrival, cutting out the last places for invention and emotional investment.
> 
> And for reader participation, too--for meaningful participation that asks us to think about theme and ethics and setting and future stories instead of asking us to imagine Black Canary and Green Arrow off that burning space station, imagine roles for Barry Allen and the Super Young Team and the Pax Dei and Captain Carrot and His Fucking Zoo Crew that actually amount to something, imagine a pair of stories in which Darkseid's corruption and Mandrakk's hunger were separated and allowed to grow to their own natural lengths and endings.  Instead of being asked to clear the desk and clean the gutters, fill in the many loose ends and prune off all the superfluous ones.  Instead of being asked to edit Morrison's story for him.
> 
> I know many Morrison fans will say--already are saying--this elliptical style is part of Morrison's technique, part of his charm.  And they're right, to a point, although mounting any such defense of Final Crisis overlooks the difference between asking readers to ponder an idea or imagine a world or forge an emotional connection, and asking them to clean up a mess.





> It's no secret to anyone who's been reading this blog for a while that Grant Morrison is one of the last writers keeping me interested in monthly comics--and absolutely the last one keeping me interested in writing a comics blog.  Three years ago (good lord), Jog offered a persuasive evaluation of why Morrison holds such broad appeal for comics bloggers (although I suspect that appeal is notably less broad at this particular moment).  Blogging thrives on the periodic, the recurring, the ongoing, and Morrison has supplied a steady stream of material for as long as there has been a comics blogosphere.  But more than that, Jog observed that Morrison straddled the cultures of the comic book and the graphic novel.  I would go farther, a lot farther; sometimes it seems like Morrison is the last master of the monthly comic book in an age when all of his peers are padding it out for the trade paperback.  Certainly it's not an overstatement to say that Morrison has mastered the pacing and structure of the monthly serial comic and the narrative bounties of the shared continuity.  Now, after Final Crisis, I have to acknowledge my nagging fears that he's also become trapped by them.
> 
> At his best, Morrison writes comics that exploit the serial format while still reading as well or better in collected editions--less trade paperbacks than sprawling, multivolume graphic novels.  This isn't some distant golden age I'm describing; Morrison hit the jackpot just last fall.  Lately, though, with Batman and especially with Final Crisis he seems to have become more interested in the monthly superhero comic as a final narrative format, a neverending story whose installments are not even vaguely self-sufficient, individually or collectively, and the continuity-bound superhero crossover as something still less self-sufficient than that.  Final Crisis is so determined to read as a network of interconnecting series that it not only resists collection, it resists any expectations of a whole and relatively self-contained narrative.  It cannot tell a complete story in 225 pages without fracturing across a half-dozen tie-ins; it cannot even be so kind as to have Superman re-enter the story from the same spin-off he exited it for.
> 
> All this could be forgiven if the series added up to something more than a sheaf of character designs and continuity notes for a story that gets outlined rather than told.  My favorite tie-in was probably the Final Crisis Sketchbook, a behind-the-scenes guide filled with Morrison's lightly comedic reinventions of the New Gods and pointlessly detailed, utterly perfect histories of Japanese superheroes.  Most of these characters would barely appear in the crossover.  Some never would.  Only now is it clear: that sketchbook was Final Crisis in its purest form.


----------



## Slice (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm looking forward to when i can finally read it in a printed version... but until now i refrained myself hoping that it will be "absoluted" one day.


----------



## Slice (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone seen this poster yet ( in fact i'm not even sure if its legit).

It looks ok, but i'm not liking the font:


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 29, 2009)

Megan Fail.


----------



## Slice (Jul 29, 2009)

You have this incredible talent to appear immediately whenever someone mentions Megan Fox  

She's just a supporting role in this one so i keep my hopes up... 

Fathom on the other hand... i so hope it is not destined to fail because of her...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 29, 2009)

Slice said:


> You have this incredible talent to appear immediately whenever someone mentions Megan Fox
> 
> She's just a supporting role in this one so i keep my hopes up...
> 
> Fathom on the other hand... i so hope it is not destined to fail because of her...



Has megan fox ever had to act in anything?

I feel like i shouldnt label her a shitty actress when the only things ive seen her in (transformers 1, 2) required little to no actual acting.

The girl herself said "Its not so much acting as it is just running and screaming towards a camera"

Also, you can tell she didnt really put her all into her "role" in tranformers. In fact, Michael bay even got a little pissed because she said several times that its not a serious movie at all.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 29, 2009)

She wasn't exactly wrong. Did people take it seriously?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 29, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> She wasn't exactly wrong. Did people take it seriously?



Yea.

Michael Bay's response was hilarious. He said she had some growing up to do, and then went on this mini rant about all the actors whose careers didnt really explode until he cast them in his movies.

Which would have been a good comeback, except most of the "nobodies" already had pretty good careers. (Will Smith? guess nobody ever heard of a little thing called THE FRESH PRINCE)

Here's one quote she said in an interview.

"I can't shit on this movie because it did give me a career and open all these doors for me. But I don't want to blow smoke up people's ass. People are well aware that this is not a movie about acting,"

I dont think megan fox is as super hot as some people do, but she seems like a cool person, so i try not to judge her too harshly


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 29, 2009)

Michael Bay tried to claim Martin Lawrence, Nick Cage, and Ben Affleck's careers as well.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 29, 2009)

Yup.

She actually says some outlandish stuff, and it seems the press are quick to call her dumb for it, when you can tell she's joking.

She got a tatoo of her boyfriends name, and when asked if she'd regret it, she said "I wouldn't regret the tattoo if we weren't together. I can always have a kid and name him Brian. There are options." She also wants weed to be legalized. AND, she loves sex.

Personally i hope she's good in jonah hex, i think it'd be fun to have someone like her to be taken as seriously as some of the other big shots.

If you're wondering why i know this....fark search.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2009)

new JSA was good. 

it's weird that all of a sudden the JSA is being targetted by villains capable of making conherent plans and actually pose a threat to people (Kobra in the mini, plus the team from the new JSA issue)

I lol'd so hard that the Dog Pound guys from Blue Beetle showed 

also NOOOOOOOOo Mr. T


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 29, 2009)

The problem isn't that Megan Fox acknowledges she's a shitty actress, because that's okay.

It's that she thinks it's okay to be a shitty actress because she thinks she's hot. She's also full of herself and talks shit about other actresses. I forget who it was, I think it was Gweneth Paltrow, she talked shit about her for using big words in interviews. Claiming she's trying to sound smart.

And it's like, who are you to talk shit about anybody for anything? You're Megan Fox. You have the ugliest tan and surgery in the world.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2009)

I personally disliked Infinite Crisis.  It was just kind of a let down.  I mean all the build up to IC was just awesome.  

The Rann/Thanagar War was spreading into a universal conflict with more and more planets entering the fray, the death of ted Kord, the public execution of Max Lord by Wonder Woman, the lack of trust between the heroes juxtaposed by the rise of the new SSoSVs (which was really doing well, I mean Dark Reign well) and their plans to mindwipe all heroes, Spectre going crazy and literally destroying all the major magic users in the DCU (you know, the guys you'd like to have around during a crisis), plus general continuity stuff was going on with all sorts of dead guys coming back.

Then IC completely switched gears, addressed NONE of that and just focused on Alex Luthor's plans.  It had its moments, but this was one of Johns' weaker comics imho.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 29, 2009)

Suzumebachi said:


> The problem isn't that Megan Fox acknowledges she's a shitty actress, because that's okay.
> 
> It's that she thinks it's okay to be a shitty actress because she thinks she's hot. She's also full of herself and talks shit about other actresses. I forget who it was, I think it was Gweneth Paltrow, she talked shit about her for using big words in interviews. Claiming she's trying to sound smart.
> 
> And it's like, who are you to talk shit about anybody for anything? You're Megan Fox. You have the ugliest tan and surgery in the world.



I think it was the other girl in iron man.

She didnt say she was dumb, she just said that she used a lot of big words, as if overcompensating because she thinks people will think her dumb if she doesnt, and how she wants to avoid that. Which makes sense IMO.

And i dont think she thinks its okay to be a shitty actress, she just acknowledges that little to no acting was required for her role in transformers, which is definitely true.

Ha, but this is off topic and i have no idea why im defending megan fox, so yea im done.

Is jonah hex overall a cool character? I havent read any of it, but the premise seems pretty cool.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 29, 2009)

Megan Fox isn't that cute.  

Plus, her fingers are absolutely tragic.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 29, 2009)

So after reading the latest Tales of the Corps, I gotta say, I like Kilowog alot more now. I personally wish they hadn't put in that Blackest Night 0 commentary thingy. I wanted to see more about the various Lanterns. But oh well.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

new Wonder Woman was pretty damn good.  Simone does much better when he she does non "epic" stories.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Six #12 preview_


----------



## Kameil (Jul 30, 2009)

Never refer to amazonians as Amazon.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 30, 2009)

Go Secret Six.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Secret Six #12 preview_


I want the issue(and the previous ones).


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

Kameil said:


> Never refer to amazonians as Amazon.



she renounced her Amazon heritage at the end of Rise of the Olympian

(Simone writes both SS and WW)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ruck's WW will always be pek

Simone, not so much.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 30, 2009)

Note to Secret Six wirters: The Ragdoll has no nuts joke? Getting a little old. 

But this is one of my books I'll start buying, I don't want it getting canceled


----------



## Bender (Jul 31, 2009)

WOO-HOO! 

A cover with Wonder Woman's big rack in all it's all great glory!  


I like! Oh lord I like! pek pek pek


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok seriously, do you not have normal porn or something?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 31, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> ok seriously, do you not have normal porn or something?


----------



## Bender (Jul 31, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> ok seriously, do you not have normal porn or something?




Ok seriously, are you really not that gay to acknowledge her rack? Who cares if it is normal?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 31, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Note to Secret Six wirters: The Ragdoll has no nuts joke? Getting a little old.



I'm pretty sure he's not joking


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 31, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Ok seriously, are you really not that gay to acknowledge her rack? Who cares if it is normal?


I resend my laughing at the porn joke.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 31, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> ok seriously, do you not have normal porn or something?


 I'mn not even gonna start on that



Kilowog said:


> I'm pretty sure he's not joking



I know he lacks nuts, I'm tired of his jokres about it.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2009)

I just had to post this because not only is it awesome its completely true


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 1, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Ok seriously, are you really not that gay to acknowledge her rack? Who cares if it is normal?



Every time someone posts a comic cover that includes a female you reply with drool spam.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 1, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Every time someone posts a comic cover that includes a female you reply with drool spam.



Ah, leave him be Pete. He's just admiring the art.

Now if he's doing......other things to the art.......


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 1, 2009)

DC recommendations please?

Ive been current in Batman for about 50 chapters and the batman universe overall and read Final Crisis and read Flash Rebirth as well (Barry Allen meh). Im not a DC noob but i wanna get into some more series.

So whats some more good stuff for DC?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 1, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> DC recommendations please?
> 
> Ive been current in Batman for about 50 chapters and the batman universe overall and read Final Crisis and read Flash Rebirth as well (Barry Allen meh). Im not a DC noob but i wanna get into some more series.
> 
> So whats some more good stuff for DC?



Green Lantern: Rebirth

Followed by Green Lantern: Sinestro corps war

and follow Green lantern and green lantern corps. You gotta read those to really appreciate blackest night.

Other than that, what characters do you find yourself liking? Myself, im a big fan of Flash, GL, the bat-family, and the big three sidekicks (Robin, Kid Flash, Superboy).


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 1, 2009)

I was a big Nightwing fan but Dick is batman now and Tim is red robin. So i read those.

I like Flash but since Wally got kids...not the same. Titans were cool too.

Ill check out GL and Secret Six. Anything else?


----------



## Bender (Aug 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Now if he's doing......other things to the art.......



C'mon now do Chaos do I really seem like the type to do that type of shit?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 1, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> C'mon now do Chaos do I really seem like the type to do that type of shit?



No, which I way I came to your defense old sport


----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> DC recommendations please?
> 
> Ive been current in Batman for about 50 chapters and the batman universe overall and read Final Crisis and read Flash Rebirth as well (Barry Allen meh). Im not a DC noob but i wanna get into some more series.
> 
> So whats some more good stuff for DC?



*All Star Superman*


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 1, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> DC recommendations please?
> 
> Ive been current in Batman for about 50 chapters and the batman universe overall and read Final Crisis and read Flash Rebirth as well (Barry Allen meh). Im not a DC noob but i wanna get into some more series.
> 
> So whats some more good stuff for DC?



Power Girl.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 2, 2009)

lol power girl

all star superman ok thx reps


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes, Power Girl.

Got a problem?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 2, 2009)

Read Anything with the word GREEN directly followed by the word ARROW.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 2, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Read Anything with the word GREEN directly followed by the word ARROW.



*reads something with the word "GREEN" followed by "LANTERN" and, as well, "LANTERN CORPS"*


----------



## Taleran (Aug 2, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Read Anything with the word GREEN directly followed by the word ARROW.



Green Arrow got boring when it became a one joke take on Ollie Politics


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 2, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *reads something with the word "GREEN" followed by "LANTERN" and, as well, "LANTERN CORPS"*



That's a given CBG

EDIT: @ Taleran: Shut up, it still has Ollie in it


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 2, 2009)

First of all, everyone's forgetting

SECRET

FUCKING

SIX


Green Lantern and Green Lantern Corps

All Star Superman (that was only a recent mini/maxiseries though, its over now and its out of continuity but you must still read it or fail as Chaos Ghost has )

Batman and Robin and Detective Comics (the Batwoman story that just started), and really most of the Batman books are good right now

Superman books are decent, particularly Rucka's books (who's also doing the Batwoman stuff)

I'm reading Flash Rebirth and I like it, but no one else seems to. 

The big team books all blow, except maybe JSA is back on track again? I dunno I stopped reading it when they had that Black Adam arc  but yeah, titans blows, teen titans blows, JLA blows. DC really needs to work on those.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 2, 2009)

Having read the most recent JSA issue. . . not really. Better than JLA and TT and Titans though.

Doom Patrol is coming out this week.


----------



## Bender (Aug 2, 2009)

Btw when do you guys think Beast Boy will rejoin the Teen Titans? 

Speaking of which anyone else like the Teen Titans first issue? You know the one with Robin Superboy Wondergirl Starfire Beast Boy Cyborg Kid Flash and Raven?  That was the good old days  I really miss them...    

Speakin of which I'm intrested in getting Teen Titans issue The Judas Contract. Has anyone read it? Is it good?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 2, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw when do you guys think Beast Boy will rejoin the Teen Titans?
> 
> Speaking of which anyone else like the Teen Titans first issue? You know the one with Robin Superboy Wondergirl Starfire Beast Boy Cyborg Kid Flash and Raven?  That was the good old days  I really miss them...



I loved that era of TT.

Sucked when infinite crisis threw a planet sized wrench into that book.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2009)

people, people

REBELS


----------



## Bender (Aug 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> people, people
> 
> REBELS



Hey what'd you think of the Teen Titans good era K?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> people, people
> 
> REBELS



Im definitely going to check it out.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 2, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> First of all, everyone's forgetting
> 
> SECRET
> 
> ...



I think someone mentioned Secret Six already. And JSA is....better...not great really, but its ok.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 3, 2009)

No clue if it has been posted yet, but I'm gonna post it any way:



Here is a link to other BL covers if any one's interested, or hasn't seen them yet:

Taishou Yakyuu Musume Episode 5 sub

EDIT:  WHOOO!!!  1,000 POSTS!!!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 3, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> No clue if it has been posted yet, but I'm gonna post it any way:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He totally has the best BL uniform.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 3, 2009)

Shit just got real.


----------



## 3dfan (Aug 3, 2009)

As for me my favorite comic books are Batman/DC, Superman/AC and probably Aquaman others are cool but not so interesting - that is my point of view!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 3, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> He totally has the best BL uniform.


Firestorm disagrees.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 3, 2009)

Show me.  /Morhpeus.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 3, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Firestorm disagrees.



Then he's a moron. That Supes logo fused with the Black Hand/Black Lantern symbol is awesome


----------



## Slice (Aug 3, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Show me.  /Morhpeus.





Good one, but i have to side with the Ghost, Supes' costume is better.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2009)

Hal Jordan is a


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> people, people
> 
> REBELS


Dox is fucking awesome. More people need to read that book.

Wish DC could put out at least one big name team book worth a shit outside of GLC. JSA's gotten wishy-washy after a hot start, Titans sucked from the get-go, and TT and JLA can't keep a consistent roster for more than 4 issues.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 3, 2009)

This shit needs to be in season two of the cartoon, like, really badly.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 3, 2009)

Unfortunately, Power Girl can't appear in the cartoon, since Galatea is effectively her DCAU analogue, albeit an evil, bustier and grown-up clone of Supergirl.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 3, 2009)

Brave in the Bold isn't part of the DCAU.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 3, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Unfortunately, Power Girl can't appear in the cartoon, since Galatea is effectively her DCAU analogue, albeit an evil, bustier and grown-up clone of Supergirl.



Batman:B&B isn't part ofthe DCAU. Even if it was they'd have both of them in there, fighting Catman and Rag Doll.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 3, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Unfortunately, Power Girl can't appear in the cartoon, since Galatea is effectively her DCAU analogue, albeit an evil, bustier and grown-up clone of Supergirl.



Pics ?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 3, 2009)

^ [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3uKwCuNERE[/YOUTUBE]

Oh, you're talking about Brave and the Bold.

That's. . . more kid-friendly than the regular DCAU.

It'd be interesting to see Power Girl on there.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Hal Jordan is a


"Well Played sir."


Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Dox is fucking awesome. More people need to read that book.
> 
> Wish DC could put out at least one big name team book worth a shit outside of GLC. JSA's gotten wishy-washy after a hot start, *Titans sucked from the get-go*, and TT and JLA can't keep a consistent roster for more than 4 issues.



I dunno about that, I liked the Sons of Trigon arc


----------



## Bender (Aug 4, 2009)

It sucks that Wonder Girl Superboyweren't added inthe 2003Teen Titans cartoon


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 4, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> "Well Played sir."



HA! Whats that from?

Ollie and Hal are all kinds of awesome.



Blaze of Glory said:


> It sucks that Wonder Girl Superboyweren't added inthe 2003Teen Titans cartoon



Thats because they focused on Dick's titans, not Tim's titans.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 4, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> That Supes logo fused with the Black Hand/Black Lantern symbol is awesome



you have to give him that m0


----------



## Castiel (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 4, 2009)

Though, Black Lanterns could do away with that silver headband-thingy.

And. . . DEADSHOT.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 4, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> It sucks that Wonder Girl Superboyweren't added inthe 2003Teen Titans cartoon


 I dunno, I remember hearing that they were planning to do a series with Superboy, Wondergirl, Tim, Bart, and Speedy.

But then agan, some dude tole me that



Windwaker said:


> HA! Whats that from?
> 
> Ollie and Hal are all kinds of awesome.
> 
> ...



From the art, Cry For Justice I'd say.

Also, Deadshot actually looks cool. Im kinda starting to like him.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 4, 2009)

I loved the way he dealt with those incompetent Nazi's liquor store robbery.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I loved the way he dealt with those incompetent Nazi's liquor store robbery.



Yeah, prior to this current SS run I felt like he was being forced on me, but lately I've been liking him.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 4, 2009)

they were all being forced on you

Catman's was a pathetic fatass in GA


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> they were all being forced on you
> 
> Catman's was a pathetic fatass in GA



And I'lll never forget that.

And I'll never let his fans forget that.

And I'll never take him seriously because of it

I've been re-reading some SS today, and I stumbled upon my favorite line of the series so far.

GUy: If you don't mind me asking sir, what do you bench?

Bane: Masked Detectives.

I liked it


----------



## Castiel (Aug 4, 2009)

yeah, but Catman did get back at Ollie in Villains United


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yeah, but Catman did get back at Ollie in Villains United



People keep telling me that, but I've never read that for myself. BRB going to fix that


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 4, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> GUy: If you don't mind me asking sir, what do you bench?
> 
> Bane: Masked Detectives.
> 
> I liked it



HOW THE HELL AM I NOT READING THIS!?

Could somebody please please send me an issue or 30 of this?

Actually, this sounds good enough to drop money on, and i havent bought comics in a few months, but if anybody wants to send me whatever issues are after the collected editions itd be most appreciated.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yeah, but Catman did get back at Ollie in Villains United


Too bad Catman didn't cripple him. I'd have bought out every single issue just for that.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 4, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Too bad Catman didn't cripple him. I'd have bought out every single issue just for that.



Ollie is too awesome to be crippled, especially by such fail as Catman


----------



## Bender (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone get Cry for justice yet tell me how good is it?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 4, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Anyone get Cry for justice yet tell me how good is it?



Eh, i ony read issue one and it was one of those dragging intro issues to me. I plan on reading more before deciding if I like it or not, let alone if I'm going to spend cash on it.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 4, 2009)

wait, you mean to tell me you haven't read Villains United?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 4, 2009)

How the freak can anyone other than new readers NOT read Villains United?


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 4, 2009)

Villians United was all like rawr and gar and Cheshire =) and boom and paf and Cheshire!!1 > and argh and nerf and Luthor and kapow and foom and Knockout??? and whoo!  I loved it.

<3 Secret Six.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 4, 2009)

I dont know how i missed it either.

Villains United was all kinds of epic.

Why did it take so long for a book to involve Deadshot and Catman together? They really are the butch and sundance of the DC universe.

The Sundance kid line by deadshot actually made me lol.

Reading Secret six now, i feel so shameful for not having read it before.



Chaos Ghost said:


> Ollie is too awesome to be crippled, especially by such fail as Catman



Catman is awesome now...who knew!?


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 4, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Reading Secret six now, i feel so shameful for not having read it before.



Good.  As well you should, >=).


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> wait, you mean to tell me you haven't read Villains United?





Comic Book Guy said:


> How the freak can anyone other than new readers NOT read Villains United?



Hey lay off gaiz, I;m reading it now. I DID take a hella long hiatus from comics that I only broke late last year ya know



Okkervil River said:


> Villians United was all like rawr and gar and Cheshire =) and boom and paf and Cheshire!!1 > and argh and nerf and Luthor and kapow and foom and Knockout??? and whoo!  I loved it.
> 
> <3 Secret Six.



Don't ask why, but I'm going to rep the hell out of you for that..


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, im finally caught up with Secret Six.

And i gotta say its one of the most fun books ive read in a while. Each character brings a certain kind of awesome to the table that makes the book as a whole amazing.

Bane, Catman, and Ragdoll  bustin heads in gotham was particularly amusing, ragdoll in a robin costume was hilarious.

And they are so dysfuctionally loyal to each other its almost adorable.


----------



## mow (Aug 5, 2009)

It's the DC equivalent of Marvel's Agents of Atlas; ie: it's awesome sauce.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2009)

Damn, WW got owned


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 5, 2009)

I can't read SS till at least Friday


----------



## Glued (Aug 5, 2009)

Doom Patrol

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just read the new Doom Patrol, man is it depressing. I mean I've seen some depressing stuff, but this takes the cake. The Chief bought in a reverend to talk to the members. Nudge gets killed in a few secs, Grunt is left in the jungle. Lots and lots of Grim humor. Chief talking again about how the lives of the members are not important, blah, blah, blah. Though I must admit Negative Man's banter was witty.

Some stuff on the Metal Men also came with the issue, very hilarious. I was so depressed from reading Doom Patrol, it was refreshing to read something to laugh about.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 5, 2009)

Artemis does not mess around


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 6, 2009)

Just read Cry For Justice #2.

I like it. Depending on the next couple of issues I may spend money on it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 6, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Artemis does not mess around



Fodder guard made a very wise choice


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 6, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Well, im finally caught up with Secret Six.
> 
> And i gotta say its one of the most fun books ive read in a while. Each character brings a certain kind of awesome to the table that makes the book as a whole amazing.
> 
> ...



FUCKING INDEED.



Kilowog said:


> Damn, WW got owned



FOAM IN THE MOUTH.



Ben Grimm said:


> Doom Patrol
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Yeah. I was like, DAMN.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 6, 2009)

Also, a while back i said infinite crisis was better than final crisis, and that as a whole final crisis wasnt that good.

Recently i re read it in its entirety, and in the right order, and its actually pretty damn good. Some parts are still a little weird, and there's a lot of crazy shit going on at the end, but overall i really enjoyed it.

So anyone who really didnt like final crisis as it was coming out, i definitely recommend reading it again now that its all done.

/and yea, in SS wonder woman got lolpwned, she's gonna wake up and be MEGA MEGA pissed.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 6, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Ollie is too awesome to be crippled, especially by such fail as Catman


Screw that sorry-ass hippie. Catman >>>>>>>>>>(infinity) Ollie. 



> And i gotta say its one of the most fun books ive read in a while. Each character brings a certain kind of awesome to the table that makes the book as a whole amazing.


I bet you loved the big reveal of Rag's sis, eh?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 6, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Screw that sorry-ass hippie. Catman >>>>>>>>>>(infinity) Ollie.



Hey now, Ollie and Catman are both really cool. Ollie is the coolest superhero wingman out there, and he's funny.

/I like catman more though....




> I bet you loved the big reveal of Rag's sis, eh?



Yea. I love how Rag's whole family is extremely fucked up. It was really wierd though that Rags became all "normal" when he was talking about his sis. Another part of the six being adorable in the wrongest way possible.

Although, i was sad when Rags fucked with mad hatter, he was cool.


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey question guys 

who's the biggest thief in the DC universe? Lately I've been a Sherlock Holmes Detective Conan  freak  lately are there any thieves? Other than Catwoman?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 6, 2009)

One Piece Chapter 553

Simone is having her friend John Ostrander write SS #15.  He's having a shitload of financial and personal health problems.

so basically we must all buy this issue or Simone will be pissed.

anyways Ostrander is a decent enough writer, he's basically the guy who made Deadshot awesome


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 6, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Screw that sorry-ass hippie. Catman >>>>>>>>>>(infinity) Ollie.
> 
> 
> I bet you loved the big reveal of Rag's sis, eh?



IF you were a stranger I'd be pulling a a Neg Arrow out of my quiver as we speak.

I wish I had the stock for a GA set.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> anyways Ostrander is a decent enough writer, he's basically the guy who made Deadshot awesome



Suicide Squad and Spectre.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 7, 2009)

> This November, writer Brian Azzarello teams with artist Phil Noto for the BATMAN/DOC SAVAGE SPECIAL #1, which sets the stage for an entire new world for the Doc, along with a slew of characters that will pop up later, including the Blackhawks and Rima, the Jungle Girl. It all starts here, and I’m not exaggerating when I say you’re really in for a treat.
> 
> Azzarello is no stranger to noir or gritty storytelling, as anyone familiar with Vertigo’s 100 BULLETS and the recent JOKER OGN can attest. Coupled with Noto’s neo-classic art style and you’ve got the perfect launching pad for a collection of books that will pull these beloved characters into the 21st century.



Veritas


wait wut, kinda missing the point of the character here


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2009)

well the whole First Wave universe is filled with non powered heroes that existed before World War 2.

Bob Kane's Batman fits the bill


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 8, 2009)

Ostrander will be writing one issue of Secret Six, focusing on Deadshot.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 8, 2009)

Little late there Pete.

So is the Adventure comics preview up on ign new at all? I feel like ive seen it before. EDIT: NVM, it was the one at the end of Lo3W 5.

But anyways, thats also one of the books im most looking forward to. I really like how geoff johns is writing superboy now. It makes sense after the crisis, his whole being frozen thing, and coming back that he would be a little bit more chill. A little more Clark-ish, if you will. So i cant wait for next week.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2009)

the first 3 pages are new.  the rest was put in the back of some comics


----------



## Bender (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey guys question: Was it stated who Bruno Mannheim's new master was before Final Crisis?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2009)

no             .


----------



## Bender (Aug 8, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> no             .



Dammit!

You think Black Mask will overthrow Johnny Stitches? 

Also Which Outsiders are better? Nightwing and the Outsiders or Batman and the Outsiders cuz  just got issue #1 and starting to feel some regret...   Pre One year later Hunter Outsiders or Batman Black Op Outsiders


----------



## Castiel (Aug 8, 2009)

just start from the Tomasi run and forget the others


----------



## Bender (Aug 8, 2009)

Btw have any of you read Batman Child of Dreams?

I've been trying to get it but ain't any of the comic book stores around here


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 9, 2009)

Since Dick is now Batman and all, in the recent issues, have any of the regular Bat-Rogues or recurring criminals remarked on how this isn't the Batman they knew/they're not really scared of him/Dick can never be Batman?

-hopes so-


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 9, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Since Dick is now Batman and all, in the recent issues, have any of the regular Bat-Rogues or recurring criminals remarked on how this isn't the Batman they knew/they're not really scared of him/Dick can never be Batman?
> 
> -hopes so-



Not that i've noticed. 

Although when dick tries he can be scary, its really odd seeing a batman who talks so much.

And im pretty sure most of the bat-rogues are already in the know that Nightwing became batman, or at least they'll notice rather quickly.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2009)

Two-Face figured it out the very first timely


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 9, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Not that i've noticed.
> 
> Although when dick tries he can be scary, its really odd seeing a batman who talks so much.
> 
> And im pretty sure most of the bat-rogues are already in the know that Nightwing became batman, or at least they'll notice rather quickly.


Sad.

I'm still waiting on him taking a look at the handiwork of Zsasz or someone and cracking...


Kilowog said:


> Two-Face figured it out the very first timely



That's my Harvey!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 9, 2009)

Joker will later, obviously. How can he not?

And haven't read Child of Dreams, although I heard about it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 9, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Sad.
> 
> I'm still waiting on him taking a look at the handiwork of Zsasz or someone and cracking...



Eh, i dont see Nightwing cracking because of something like that.

If anything he's going to mess up because he wasnt batmanish enough, and then he'll be like "oh shit i cant do this"

Then bruce will come up and be like "My duds, gimme."

and Tim will dance around singing "I told you so" repeatedly.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 9, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Sad.
> 
> I'm still waiting on him taking a look at the handiwork of Zsasz or someone and cracking...


...He's been fighting crime in Gotham and Bludhaven since he was 12. I don't like dumb irrational fanboys. Don't be one of those.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Sad.
> 
> I'm still waiting on him taking a look at the handiwork of Zsasz or someone and cracking...


if you honestly think Zsasz is gonna make him crack, then you don't know Dick (hehe)



> That's my Harvey!



Recently, Two-Face has become Dick's main enemy.  The final arc of Nightwing pretty much established them as being as connected as Batman-Joker.  Plus they have history (Robin: Year One is canon)

Anyways the current arc of Batman revolves around Two-Face's grand plan once he found out (which like I said, he did in like a second)


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 9, 2009)

I thought Dick's biggest villain was always Two-face to be honest.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 9, 2009)

basically, but they've finally come out and stated it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 9, 2009)

That's awesome that their really pushing the whole Two Face Nightwing thing.

Its about time Dick's had an official arch enemy, and its nice that he's someone cool.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2009)

God

Cry for Justice is making me cry for Justice to be done to the people making it


SO BAD


----------



## mow (Aug 10, 2009)

srsly? I havent bothered touching it yet, but pity fail can be associated with such pretty artness


----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2009)

> How Cry For Justice #2 is possibly the most emblematic comic book of this age:
> 
> 1.) The narrative presents to the reader two fights.
> 
> ...



seriously what the hell


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 10, 2009)

Taleran said:


> seriously what the hell



Excellant points. My main beef is how issue two was just random heroes and people showing up. OMG Jay Garrick! OMG Shazam! OMG Supergirl! 

THat being said, I like the art so I'll continue DLing it


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 10, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Eh, i dont see Nightwing cracking because of something like that.
> 
> If anything he's going to mess up because he wasnt batmanish enough, and then he'll be like "oh shit i cant do this"
> 
> ...



That'd be good too 


Kilowog said:


> if you honestly think Zsasz is gonna make him crack, then you don't know Dick (hehe)



Personally I've never let that Dick had the mindset to cope with the grinding loss of faith in humahity that fighting crime in Gotham creates. Imo it requires Bruce-level obsession, and he doesn't have it. Though I guess it'd take more than Zsasz...


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 10, 2009)

The super-hero gig is basically Nightwing's entire life. He's just not as brooding or whatever as Batman.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 10, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> The super-hero gig is basically Nightwing's entire life. He's just not as brooding or whatever as Batman.



I think the fact that Bruce was sooooooooooooooooooo deep into being Batman that it makes others seem like there not trying, even when they are. But whatever, I think Dick has what it takes and I like him Batman, so long as he stops being a bitch about it. "And I hate the cape Alfred." MAN UP BITCH!


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 10, 2009)

Who the hell is that chick in the last Detective Comics issue?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2009)

I think I know why Two-face realizes that Dick is Nightwing in #150 he says he recognizes his moves from the old days.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 10, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I think I know why Two-face realizes that Dick is Nightwing in #150 he says he recognizes his moves from the old days.



You sure he didnt just mean the old days as in the time when he was robin?

I dont have the issue on hand, but thats a solid possibility.



Chaos Ghost said:


> I think the fact that Bruce was sooooooooooooooooooo deep into being Batman that it makes others seem like there not trying, even when they are. But whatever, I think Dick has what it takes and I like him Batman, so long as he stops being a bitch about it. "And I hate the cape Alfred." MAN UP BITCH!



Exactly this.

Bruce left gargantuan boots to fill, and no matter what dick does, he's never going to be batman to some people.

His only option is to be a different batman.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 10, 2009)

Taleran said:


> God
> 
> Cry for Justice is making me cry for Justice to be done to the people making it
> 
> ...



well the Atlas arc was pretty damn bad too, but Robinson eventually got his shit together.  I'm _hoping_ the same will happen once he takes over JLA with Bagley.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> You sure he didnt just mean the old days as in the time when he was robin?



Yeah, even those days too


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 10, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> You sure he didnt just mean the old days as in the time when he was robin?
> 
> I dont have the issue on hand, but thats a solid possibility.


He knew Nightwing was Robin 1. Given how much he's fought both Dick and Bruce, and the rumors that Batman died already flying around, it's not exactly surprising that he'd recognize Nightwing has taken over as Batman.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 10, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> He knew Nightwing was Robin 1. Given how much he's fought both Dick and Bruce, and the rumors that Batman died already flying around, it's not exactly surprising that he'd recognize Nightwing has taken over as Batman.



Yea, like bane said, i mean who else was gonna do it?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 10, 2009)

EeeeeeeeeeeeeH?Dick is Batman?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 10, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw have any of you read Batman Child of Dreams?
> 
> I've been trying to get it but ain't any of the comic book stores around here


My younger brother got it for me for my birthday two years ago. It's not a bad read, but it gets kinda tedious as the main female is dreadfully dull til near the end. The art's very hit or miss(Batman looks awesome in costume, but everyone else who doesn't wear one look really bad with freakishly huge noses).


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 10, 2009)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> EeeeeeeeeeeeeH?Dick is Batman?


Temporarily, though he thinks it's permanent since he thinks Bruce is dead. Not sure why anyone's complaining when the comic is awesome (Batman and Robin).


----------



## Slice (Aug 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Temporarily, though he thinks it's permanent since he thinks Bruce is dead. Not sure why anyone's complaining when the comic is awesome (Batman and Robin).



Barry Allen was gone temporarily for 23 years  but i doubt they have the balls to do that with Bruce.

So far (with the exception of "Sirens") i like all of the Batman titles, especially "Batman & Robin", given enough time Dick can will prove he is a worthy successor.


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Temporarily, though he thinks it's permanent since he thinks Bruce is dead. Not sure why anyone's complaining when the comic is awesome (Batman and Robin).


But Batman IS dead, isn't he?


----------



## Amuro (Aug 11, 2009)

Segan said:


> But Batman IS dead, isn't he?




Nope Bruce is stuck in the past as seen in the last issue of Final Crisis.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 11, 2009)

Slice said:


> Barry Allen was gone temporarily for 23 years  but i doubt they have the balls to do that with Bruce.
> 
> So far (with the exception of "Sirens") i like all of the Batman titles, especially "Batman & Robin", given enough time Dick can will prove he is a worthy successor.



The fact that Bruce is not actually dead suggests (and DC has said this as well) that it is very temporary. Probably last a year, maybe a little longer.


----------



## Bender (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey guys any of you know when Jim Lee will return to writing for DC comics?  I just got through reading Batman Hush and Superman For tomorrow and I am REAL pissed.  Why aren't we as blessed with this type of artwork today? It was superior incredible mind numbingly supremely evil and over good.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 11, 2009)

Barry & Bart Allen


----------



## Taleran (Aug 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> well the Atlas arc was pretty damn bad too, but Robinson eventually got his shit together.  I'm _hoping_ the same will happen once he takes over JLA with Bagley.




I guess this is a case of getting what you see

the book is called

*Cry* for Justice
not
*Fight* for Justice
or
*Do something about it* for Justice


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> The fact that Bruce is not actually dead suggests (and DC has said this as well) that it is very temporary. Probably last a year, maybe a little longer.



Yea.

Im hoping that Tim will eventually find the cave paintings that Bruce is up to, and that will lead to his recovery somehow.

Really wants they figure out approximately where he is in time, would it really be that hard to find him?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I bet the place where Bruce is will be something significant on New Earth. Not plain coincidence.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2009)

Azzarello's first major interview about his Doc Savage project


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Holy son of a gun.


----------



## Bender (Aug 11, 2009)

Slice said:


> Barry Allen was gone temporarily for 23 years  but i doubt they have the balls to do that with Bruce.
> 
> So far (with the exception of "Sirens") i like all of the Batman titles, especially "Batman & Robin", given enough time Dick can will prove he is a worthy successor.



BARRY ALLEN WAS GONE FOR 23 YEARS?!?!?!?!?  

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 11, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> BARRY ALLEN WAS GONE FOR 23 YEARS?!?!?!?!?
> 
> HOLY SHIT!



It's a hyperbole.

If that were the case Wally would be in his 40s.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh, man!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 12, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> It's a hyperbole.
> 
> If that were the case Wally would be in his 40s.



Not really.

CoIE ended in 86' so techincally Barry was gone for about 23 years. At least 23 years our time. Whats that like 8-10 years comic time?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 12, 2009)

something like that.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 12, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Not really.
> 
> CoIE ended in 86' so techincally Barry was gone for about 23 years. At least 23 years our time. Whats that like 8-10 years comic time?



Technically I was still right because I was refering to comic years, hence, it was still a hyperbole


I didnt realize he meant actual years until like an hour ago


EDIT: How old was Wally spose to be when he took on the Flash mantle?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 12, 2009)

Adventure was great


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2009)

LONG LIVE BOWLING


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 12, 2009)

*reads Titans*

Man, I feel sorry for Starfire.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 12, 2009)

When did Yost start writing Titans? This his first issue I guess? And is he a relatively permanent writer, or is it only a few issues?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 12, 2009)

Read Booster Gold, I've never read a story before where Trigon appears... has he always looked like a stripper?


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *reads Titans*
> 
> Man, I feel sorry for Starfire.



She has asked Dick if he loves her and he says "I don't" right?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> When did Yost start writing Titans? This his first issue I guess? And is he a relatively permanent writer, or is it only a few issues?



"filler arc", every issue will be done by a different guy.  permanent team will be the guys who are doing Final Crisis Aftermath: Ink


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> She has asked Dick if he loves her and he says "I don't" right?



Not much things that she can claim to be good in her life, really.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 13, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Not much things that she can claim to be good in her life, really.



So I guess its DC's official stance that Starfire and Dick just isnt gonna happen?
I've always though the idea of Robin and Batgirl being together as so...bland. It seems like yet another way to tether Dick to the bat family.

Also, adventure comics #1 was awesome. Especially the end.


----------



## Bender (Aug 13, 2009)

Windwaker said:
			
		

> So I guess its DC's official stance that Starfire and Dick just isnt gonna happen?
> I've always though the idea of Robin and Batgirl being together as so...bland. It seems like yet another way to tether Dick to the bat family.



I don't blame 'em I'm not too enthusiastic about seeing Nightfire be brought into the mainstream verse.



Comic Book Guy said:


> Not much things that she can claim to be good in her life, really.



There aren't many good things in any of the character in the DC universe  

Superman will eventually lose his relative on New Krypton 

Wonder Woman still isn't with Superman as she hoped years ago 

The Oracle is a paraplegic 

Tim lost his dad and his surrogate father figure 

Ray Palmer EX wife is a psychopath

Everyone in the Titans hates Rose Wilson (well except for Kid Flash)

Slade has lost like 98% of his apprentices 

Raven broke up with Beast Boy

Pretty much everyone in the universe ha a miserable life

I don't see why she has to complain


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Everyone hates Rose Wilson because she's kind of a bitch. And Red Devil likes her.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 13, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Everyone hates Rose Wilson because she's kind of a bitch. And Red Devil likes her.



I like Rose a lot more than bombshell.

At least Rose is mildly interesting and doesnt take any shit.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 14, 2009)

I actually like Rose Wilson BECAUSE she's a bitch.

A different kind of bitch than Wonder Girl though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 14, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I actually like Rose Wilson BECAUSE she's a bitch.
> 
> A different kind of bitch than Wonder Girl though.



Rose is the kind of bitch that you can be an asshole back to and she'll just turn the bitch up to counter. Basically, a girl you can trade insults with and its all in good fun.

Wonder girl is the kind of bitch who when you take it too far she gets all whiney and moody and emotional, so you cant say whatever you want to her and you just have to deal with her bitchiness.

Thats just my interpretation lol.


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2009)

Wonder Girl is a cub scout and think she's always right same as Tim.

Rose Wilson is cool and isn't as dull and sensitive as the other Titans. Like Wonder Girl and Tim Drake neither of them know how to take a joke. It's cool when she acts like a bitch and when she' acting flirtatious. I guess the reason I like her is because she reminds me of Kid Flash.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 14, 2009)

Rose reminds you of Kid Flash? 

Teen Titans is remarkable though, for bringing together characters I like and making me hate them.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2009)

the only part of Teen Titans I ever liked was this guy


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Rose reminds you of Kid Flash?



I mean't personality wise


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah I know. I still don't get it. Impulsiveness is maybe the only thing they have in common, if you can call Rose impulsive.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 14, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Rose reminds you of Kid Flash?
> 
> Teen Titans is remarkable though, for bringing together characters I like and making me hate them.





I personally only like a couple of Titans. Static, Blue Beetle, That One Martian GIrl(official codename btw) are basiclly the only ones I like. Oh yeah, I guess u can add Superboy to the mix.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 14, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I personally only like a couple of Titans. Static, Blue Beetle, That One Martian GIrl(official codename btw) are basiclly the only ones I like. Oh yeah, I guess u can add Superboy to the mix.



Blue Beetle and Static are fucking pimp.
And Martian Girl for my pedo side.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 14, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Blue Beetle and Static are fucking pimp.
> *And Martian Girl for my pedo side*.



That's what I have Stargirl for


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 14, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> That's what I have Stargirl for



Who the hell is that?
Link pics (perf nudes)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 14, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Who the hell is that?
> Link pics (perf nudes)







Ikechi Anya: From Halesowen to La Liga story.



Braces FTW


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh the staff chick.

GOTCHA!

I have a thing for alien chicks for some reason.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2009)

haven't seen Wally in that outfit in forever


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 14, 2009)

Taleran said:


> haven't seen Wally in that outfit in forever



Yeah since that pic is from the 1800 hundreds. I like how he is now


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 14, 2009)

So.. DC is about to loose the rights for superman...

Marvel has to do its move nice, smooth and quick!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 14, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> So.. DC is about to loose the rights for superman...
> 
> Marvel has to do its move nice, smooth and quick!



I dont think its superman as a whole, just any story that is a throwback to his early days.

So basically, if WB wanted to make a new superman movie that included an origin story they would have to ask permission from the seigels.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> So.. DC is about to loose the rights for superman...
> 
> Marvel has to do its move nice, smooth and quick!



yes they will loose the rights for a time

but do you really think Warner Bros would ever let those permanetly go


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2009)

Marvel is about to take Superman away from us?  Why, so you can go ahead and fuck  up his origin story like you did the Wolverine movie??


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 14, 2009)

> Jerry Siegel, has [acquired] rights to additional works, including the first two weeks of the daily Superman newspaper comic-strips, as well as portions of early Action Comics and Superman comic-books.
> This means the Siegels -- repped by Marc Toberoff of Toberoff & Associates -- now control depictions of Superman's origins from the planet Krypton, his parents Jor-El and Lora, Superman as the infant Kal-El, the launching of the infant Superman into space by his parents as Krypton explodes and his landing on Earth in a fiery crash.
> 
> In 2008, the same court order ruled on summary judgment that the Siegels had successfully recaptured (as of 1999) Siegel's copyright in Action Comics No. 1, giving them rights to the Superman character, including his costume, his alter-ego as reporter Clark Kent, the feisty reporter Lois Lane, their jobs at the Daily Planet newspaper working for a gruff editor, and the love triangle among Clark/Superman and Lois.



The case was determined based on the ruling that when the character and his story were bought, that it did not fall under the 1976 "works-made-for-hire" portion of the Copyright Act (Title 17 of the United States Code). The code distinctly states that the work of the creator is protected; and that "when the work is written down or otherwise set into tangible form, the copyright immediately becomes the property of the author that created it....[and] only the author or those deriving their rights from the author can rightfully claim copyright" ( Copyright.gov).

What this means is that since DC did not commission the origin story of Superman and Siegel was not hired by DC or commissioned when the concept for Superman was created; that it does not fall within the scope of "works-made-for-hire," and therefore the rights of the character can be returned to the creator.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 14, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Marvel is about to take Superman away from us?  Why, so you can go ahead and fuck  up his origin story like you did the Wolverine movie??



That was Fox. Not Marvel.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 14, 2009)

> Rose is the kind of bitch that you can be an asshole back to and she'll just turn the bitch up to counter. Basically, a girl you can trade insults with and its all in good fun.
> 
> Wonder girl is the kind of bitch who when you take it too far she gets all whiney and moody and emotional, so you cant say whatever you want to her and you just have to deal with her bitchiness.
> 
> Thats just my interpretation lol.



Your interpretation is correct. I don't like Wondergirl she is like a spoiled little princess. Rose can take as much as she gives and I think deep down has a greater sense of honour than Wondergirl.

Is Kid Flash part of the Teen Titans again? I liked the direction DC was going with Bart then they fucked it up and killed him, then brought him back as Kid Flash it seems like wasted development.

Does anyone know when Flash rebirth 4 comes out, I swear it keeps getting delayed.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2009)

Taleran said:


> yes they will loose the rights for a time
> 
> but do you really think *Warner Bros *would ever let those permanetly go



a company so large I think everyone at Marvel would shit their entire digestive system at the very thought of being on the bad side of.


----------



## Slice (Aug 15, 2009)

I doubt DC will lose Supes to anyone mostly because of the fact that they belong to Warner. But maybe all this hassle will make them do an _extremely_ good Superman movie  just to strenghten their position?


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 15, 2009)

The only thing they are really losing would be the Origin. They could make a supes movie, where people don't know where Superman comes from yet, and he only vaguely reveals hints through dialogue.

Fact is All-Star Superman was a story that was accessible to new readers, and was very popular, but it never showed Krypton blowing up, A baby in a rocket, or even Clark's Parents if I remember correctly.

Everyone knows Superman's story, if you play it right you don't need that information to be blatantly shown because a lot of people already have an idea about it from other sources. Even if you tweak some aspects of it people would still understand the gist of it because everyone knows the source material.


----------



## Slice (Aug 15, 2009)

As long as they give us a great Supes movie someday i am happy.

They made two great Batman movies that did not rely on the comics too much and even made the costume not look (too) cheesy.

Why cant they do the same with Superman?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 15, 2009)

Hard to bring up a villain, I suppose, first time around.

It's not as if we can use Doomsday right off the bat.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 15, 2009)

I want Cyborg Superman on the big screen. I think he'd make an interesting villain. And finally Brainiac. Lex should be the first, maybe along with Metallo as his muscle.


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2009)

They better show us Brainiac in the new Superman movie

I'm getting tired of Hollywood trying to make superhero movies with a more semi-realistic atmosphere. Also please please use the original costumes  Watchmen is proof of making a good movie with hicks dressing as goofs. Especially, the guy who was Rorschach.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm confused. Is Brainiac less realistic? Are hicks less realistic?

Brainiac is *the* villain who needs to appear in a movie though. He's like an alien Lex Luthor, and he can actually fight Superman toe to toe, and he's one of Superman's greatest foes right along with Lex and Darkseid. And he destroyed Krypton. How can you not do him?


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I'm confused. Is Brainiac less realistic? Are hicks less realistic?



He's less realistic

The dude is an alien and all I'm saying is that they might not  keep his appearance true to his comic book counter part and instead might make him as some sort of computer virus created by a  mad scientist which pisses me off. Going all supernatural and inviting characters like him in they might cancel the idea in fear of screwing thinks up like Joel Schumacher's Batman & Robin movie.



> Brainiac is *the* villain who needs to appear in a movie though.





That's exactly what I said 

Also yeah I agree they should put Darkseid in the Superman movies 

That'd make things mad cool. pek pek

And later make a Wonder Woman movie

Then do a Trinity

Any of you guys think that'd be possible to make it?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 15, 2009)

I just really didnt get what you were saying. It was confusing, also because I think Brainiac is pretty easy to bring to the big screen. Biological or Robot, doesn't matter in a lot of ways. Look at the DCAU Brainiac, he, I think, was a computer system on Krypton that lied to the people about the end of the world coming, making Jor El look like an idiot, and it got the planet destroyed, and while he was a computer program he was still pretty true to Brainiac otherwise, and it worked really well.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2009)

> *BATMAN/DOC SAVAGE SPECIAL #1
> Written by Brian Azzarello
> Art by Phil Noto
> Sketchbook material and variant cover by Rags Morales
> ...



cool,so we're seeing early Golden Age Batman in this.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> cool,so we're seeing early Golden Age Batman in this.





Kilowog said:


> cool,so we're seeing early Golden Age Batman in this.





Kilowog said:


> cool,so we're seeing early Golden Age Batman in this.





Kilowog said:


> cool,so we're seeing *early Golden Age Batman* in this.



*FUCKING HECK YES.*


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks good. But holy shit, November is forever away


----------



## Bender (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a new favorite character


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 18, 2009)

Alan Scott. "I wrote the Book on Willpower!"


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 18, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I have a new favorite character



I've seen him in Brave and the Bold, but never really seen him do stuff in the comics to like him.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Alan Scott. "I wrote the Book on Willpower!"



Lucifer would raise an eyebrow at this.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2009)

ukak



> I’m told that something big and Dan DiDio-shaped is expected from DC at the end of the year. That Blackest Night is just the beginning. And we may be looking at a crossover that makes Civil War look like an eight-page backup strip.




:suicide:


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2009)

> I’m told that something big and *Dan DiDio-shaped *is expected from DC at the end of the year. That Blackest Night is just the beginning. And we may be looking at a crossover that makes Civil War look like an eight-page backup strip.



*RED ALERT! RED ALERT!*


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2009)

calling it now

Earth-New Krypton War


----------



## Bender (Aug 18, 2009)

> I’m told that something big and Dan DiDio-shaped is expected from DC at the end of the year. That Blackest Night is just the beginning. And we may be looking at a crossover that makes Civil War look like an eight-page backup strip.



 

 

*Heart explodes*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 18, 2009)

GUYS!! I HAVE AN ANNOUNCMENT!! I DONT LIKE R.E.B.E.L.S.!! 

*hides from Kilo and Taleran*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> calling it now
> 
> Earth-New Krypton War



New Krypton vs. Oa vs. New Earth.


----------



## Bender (Aug 18, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> New Krypton vs. Oa vs. New Earth.



More like

Heaven vs. Hell vs. New Krypton vs. Oa vs. New Earth


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 18, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> New Krypton vs. Oa vs. New Earth.


What about Daxam?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2009)

Ha ha, now THAT would be great.

Daxam getting the comeuppance.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> GUYS!! I HAVE AN ANNOUNCMENT!! I DONT LIKE R.E.B.E.L.S.!!
> 
> *hides from Kilo and Taleran*



I'm at a loss for words...  why?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 19, 2009)

Where's the Reverse Flash thing from? I wonder if thats a specific pattern in the center of them formed by the lightning.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 19, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I'm at a loss for words...  why?



I dunno. I really like Braniac 2, but after issue five it just kinda went "bleh" on me. His cast of characters doesn't help matters

I'll give them another try when there BN tie-in comes out


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 19, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I'm at a loss for words...  why?



  :ho


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 21, 2009)

Were those nerds in the new Power Girl the one from that ABC show?


----------



## Bender (Aug 21, 2009)

I was thinking of buying 52 tell me how good is it?


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 22, 2009)

About New Krypton, is there something else im supposed to read before it? Or can i just start with #1?


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 22, 2009)

Suzumebachi said:


> Were those nerds in the new Power Girl the one from that ABC show?


No idea, but I must say this ish was quite enjoyable.


Yeah, I said I'd stop reading PG but me mate convinced me to give it another shot.

Well anyway, PG and Terra BFF FOR THE FUCKING WIN!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 22, 2009)

Amanda Connor. YES.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 22, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> About New Krypton, is there something else im supposed to read before it? Or can i just start with #1?



You should read the Brainiac arc of Action Comics. It's not completely necessary but it does tell you how Kandor returns and is also just really awesome.


----------



## Slice (Aug 22, 2009)

Typhoon72: 

"Brainiac" is the story arc in Action Comics #866-870.

After that is the "World without Superman" numbering (nice idea by DC, very easy to follow and sort this way) leading into "Codename Patriot".

You cant do anything wrong if you want to read it, and i highly reccomend doing so.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks man, reps


----------



## Bender (Aug 22, 2009)

Slice said:


> Typhoon72:
> 
> "Brainiac" is the story arc in Action Comics #866-870.



AYE I've got a gripe about that arc 

The comic cover with Superman and his daddy drinking beers



then change it to cola

Stupid recall is stupid


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Flash: Rebirth #4 preview_


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's this Wednesday? Bout time.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2009)

I love Thawne's reasoning.

"you were dead, thus I couldn't get revenge.  So I'm bringing you back to life so I can have revenge"


----------



## mow (Aug 24, 2009)

Reverse Flash is all kinds of messed up. The pace is tripling, it finally feels like the Rebirth of Barry that I've been waiting for


----------



## Slice (Aug 24, 2009)

So the rebirth series is finally picking up some speed 

Though i'm not sure if i like the idea of the reverse Flash having his own personal speedforce.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 24, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Flash: Rebirth #4 preview_



 I WANT IT NAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2009)

Slice said:


> So the rebirth series is finally picking up some speed
> 
> Though i'm not sure if i like the idea of the reverse Flash having his own personal speedforce.



it makes sense.  I mean he is the *Reverse* Flash.

also they need to do something to keep the fights interesting, I mean at this point the Flashes can cut off any speedsters from the speed force at any time (ie. Inertia).  I mean with Zoom they had to give him time powers.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 24, 2009)

Ha. Anti-Speed Force!


----------



## Gunners (Aug 26, 2009)

I suppose it keeps a balance. That being said it feels like I've been waiting forever for this to come out.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2009)

anyone else think WW's disguise makes her look like a Blaziken?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay this Rebirth issue was better



I really want Hunter to wreck Thawne's shit however


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2009)

what that guy said ^^


----------



## Gunners (Aug 26, 2009)

Will he gain a connection to the speedforce, I remember Inertia kicking him out of the time thing.

That being said, should Bart be able to connect to both sides of the force if it is separated into positive and negative? I don't really understand how the whole thing works to be honest. 

How he dealt with Jay was funny. He got owned.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh shit! Barry Allen is the Light Side of the Speed Force!

Does that make Wally his Luke Skywalker? And Jay his Obi Wan?


----------



## Okkervil River (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok, so for the past couple of months I've been _very_ slowly making my way through Wally's _Flash_ from its very beginning.  I've never actually read these '80s issues before, and Wally sleeping with a married cougar whose husband goes insane and becomes a supervillain, so she moves in with him, _and then his mom moves in too_ has got to be the greatest storyline of anything ever.


----------



## Bender (Aug 27, 2009)

LOL

The guy with the yellow flash costume is like the DCAU Brother Blood


----------



## Taleran (Aug 27, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Oh shit! Barry Allen is the Light Side of the Speed Force!
> 
> Does that make Wally his Luke Skywalker? And Jay his Obi Wan?



moar like Barry is Ion and Thawne is Parrallax


NEXT MONTH ORANGE SPEED FORCE FLASH

NO OTHER SPEEDSTERS CAN GO FAST ITS ALL MINE MINE MINE


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 27, 2009)

And Bart is 1 of the Solo twins.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 28, 2009)

Solo twin?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 28, 2009)

Flash: Rebirth is reverse-awesome (meaning it sucks), I like Blackest Night: Titans more than any thing else Blackest Night related and R.I.P. Eddie Bloomburg.

Also, why didn't anyone think to look for Kid Eternity at the end of TT?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 28, 2009)

I liked how in a book supposed to be about Barry Wally stole the entire spotlight in about a second


----------



## Slice (Aug 28, 2009)

The rebirth series is not bad, but i suppose it's a much better read if you look at the whole thing instead of reading it 1 issue / month


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 28, 2009)

Slice said:


> The rebirth series is not bad, but i suppose it's a much better read if you look at the whole thing instead of reading it 1 issue / month



Reverse. Speed. Force.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 28, 2009)

that kind of crazy stuff goes right with the Flash

I mean

COSMIC TREADMILL


----------



## Slice (Aug 28, 2009)

One of my favorite things about this is that it features a lot of characters from the different incarnations of the Flash and does not focus on Barry alone.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 28, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Reverse. Speed. Force.



I love that idea. It could use a more full explanation though.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 28, 2009)

he's the _reverse_ Flash 

blame whoever was writing back in the 60's. Johns is a slave to the past and that's why we love him


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 29, 2009)

Heh, I always preferred calling them the Zooms because of how lame the Reverse Flash name is, but oh well!


----------



## Taleran (Aug 30, 2009)

Link removed



> The subject quickly turned to Flash Rebirth and the return of Max Mercury. Once the book was praised, DiDio asked Van Sciver how the project was going.
> 
> “Oh, I love it,” he beamed. “I’m having a great time. It’s the book I pestered you for over three years. I love Barry Allen. I love the Flash. The Flash is probably my favorite superhero. Barry has been gone 25 years and I though that was a pretty fair homage to pay for Crisis, but it was time to bring him back. When Geoff and I finally convinced Dan to let us do it, we built a huge gigantic story that really needed every single Flash, even some that had been missing, in order for it to work.
> 
> ...




FASTEST NIGHT CONFIRMED


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2009)

I would appreciate something like this. The Flash (well. all of them) need some more spotlight in the DCU


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 30, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Flash: Rebirth is reverse-awesome (meaning it sucks),


hmmm 





> I like Blackest Night: Titans more than any thing else Blackest Night related


oh now your opinion is irrelevant


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 30, 2009)

lmao, still havent read BN Titans yet. I hope Wally doesnt get pushed aside more than he already is now that Barry is back.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 30, 2009)

I dont think wally is going to be appearing for a while in Blackest Night, since they're supposed to reveal a new costume for him in rebirth, and that takes place before BN.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 30, 2009)

Taleran said:


> CCleaner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer Fastest Crisis


----------



## Castiel (Aug 30, 2009)

yeah, I'm expecting them to hold back on Wally until December, that's when the BN: Flash mini comes out.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 31, 2009)

Just read Rebirth 4.

I'll admit, i've alwasy been a bit concerned that Barry was going to hog the spotlight. But imo, this issue was stolen by wally.

I loved Max's return, im glad that it was mentioned that max really is bart's father, and i'll admit i almost teared up at the scenes leading up to the flash family in all their badass glory, getting ready to rip thawne a new one.

Cant wait for issue 5, and to read this whole series at once.

EDIT: also, bart and jay's tackle was pretty epic.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2009)

Zatanna ongoing by Dini finally confirmed.  Stéphane Roux will be doing art.


----------



## Slice (Aug 31, 2009)

What else did he paint? i have to admit i never heard of this guy.

But Dini writing Zatanna? I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2009)

he did the covers to Birds of Prey and a few other series.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Aug 31, 2009)

Should be good. Need more DC magic titles.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 31, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Zatanna ongoing by Dini finally confirmed.  St?phane Roux will be doing art.



SOunds like win to me 

We need a smiley with a tophat


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey question everyone: What superman comic book issue is it that Superman is trapped in Hell or something resembling it along with Lois and finds some kid being manipulated into using his special powers by a demon?


----------



## mow (Sep 1, 2009)

When is Multiversity coming out?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 1, 2009)

122 screenshots

So CO gets a reprint but GDS is left in the Dark still


----------



## mow (Sep 2, 2009)

^ 

here, some news to make you happier:

Del Toro to Produce Deadman?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 2, 2009)

mow said:


> ^
> 
> here, some news to make you happier:
> 
> Del Toro to Produce Deadman?



I aint even click the link. I just read the link title and came buckets.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 2, 2009)

I just read the title and I want more.


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm kinda pissed off Marvel comics has a super nigh-unstoppable coming back but we DC comics people don't. 

UNFAIR


----------



## Okkervil River (Sep 2, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I'm kinda pissed off Marvel comics has a super nigh-unstoppable coming back but we DC comics people don't.
> 
> UNFAIR



Yeah, it's a shame DC doesn't have any supermen, .


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> Yeah, it's a shame DC doesn't have any supermen, .



Well there's Phantom Stranger and all-  B-but still it ain't fair. An omni-omnipotent like AMAZO from Justice League Unlimited series or something dammit!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2009)

Cry For Justice is picking up.  still not very good, but it's on a _slight_ upcurb.  also Prometheus actually showed up in this one


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Cry For Justice is picking up.  still not very good, but it's on a _slight_ upcurb.  also Prometheus actually showed up in this one



So at this pace it should be awesome by #7?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2009)

possibly.  I mean his first arc on Superman sucked, but the Superman stuff he's been doing recently have been pretty good.

I'm gonna go and attribute this to Robinson being "retired" from comics for like 5 years hten coming back and being put on big books he wasn't "ready" for yet.  (CFJ was written a while ago, it's just that Mauro is very, very slow)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> possibly.  I mean his first arc on Superman sucked, but the Superman stuff he's been doing recently have been pretty good.
> 
> I'm gonna go and attribute this to Robinson being "retired" from comics for like 5 years hten coming back and being put on big books he wasn't "ready" for yet.  (CFJ was written ar while ago, it's just that Mauro is very, very slow)



Hmm, then I may not give up on CFJ just yet.

Also, Red Tornado was pretty good. I dont know lots about the character so I picked up the book no knowing what to expect. 

I hope we get a Tornado Tyrant showing

And I enjoyed JSA alot to say I normally dont feel anything when I read it. I hope Ted breaks Magog's face


----------



## Taleran (Sep 2, 2009)

I just noticed the overall design of Flash Rebirth 4 was Zoom's logo


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 2, 2009)

Wasn't Mas y Menos spose to be brought into the DCU at one point?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2009)

they died in the first issue of Final Crisis


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> they died in the first issue of Final Crisis



That's fucked up son

Were they at least semi-important/relevent prior to that?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2009)

like a cameo or two.

also they died by getting thousands of glass shards thrown at them at light speed


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> like a cameo or two.
> 
> also they died by getting thousands of glass shards thrown at them at light speed



Well at least they died an awesome/funny death. Oh well.

I actually do need to read FC......or do I?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 2, 2009)

Final Crisis is the best comic event to come out since Annihilation and the best DC one since CoIE


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2009)

But Bloodlines gave us Hitman


----------



## Slice (Sep 3, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I actually do need to read FC......or do I?



Ok i can live with you refusing to read Superman, but not having read the crisis? What the hell were you thinking?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2009)

damn, The Mighty is just awesome.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 3, 2009)

Slice said:


> Ok i can live with you refusing to read Superman, but not having read the crisis? What the hell were you thinking?



It wasnt intentional. By the time i got back into the thick of it with comics, the last issue was already out and i haven't gotten around to reading back yet.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Hmm, then I may not give up on CFJ just yet.



yeah/  but it's not very good mind you.  the Supergirl scene in the 2nd page is just laughable.  but I will say this, I enjoy Robinson's prose stuff at the end for some reason


----------



## Taleran (Sep 4, 2009)

Ugh CFJ 3 was the worst one so far

I'm afraid for 4


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 4, 2009)

I didnt really read it, I just sorta admired the art and went "oooooh" and "niiiice".

And is it me or are they just picking random heroes and shit


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> they died in the first issue of Final Crisis



pretty sure that was one of the deaths where DC said 'nope they're actually ok'

also, what is CFJ?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 4, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> pretty sure that was one of the deaths where DC said 'nope they're actually ok'
> 
> also, what is CFJ?



Cry For Justice


----------



## Castiel (Sep 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Six #13 preview_


----------



## Slice (Sep 4, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Ugh CFJ 3 was the worst one so far
> 
> I'm afraid for 4



Then i am glad i stopped after the first one. It stopped beeing decent after Hal made his rant and went out to "cry" for justice instead of "taking action" for justice


----------



## Bender (Sep 4, 2009)

Speaking of Mas Y Menos when are they gonna add Red X to the mainstream DCU 

Also anyone read the newest Teen Titan issue

Damn Eddie died..... 

His death was even more sadder than Superboy's


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 5, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Speaking of Mas Y Menos when are they gonna add Red X to the mainstream DCU
> 
> Also anyone read the newest Teen Titan issue
> 
> ...



Eddy was an endearing character, i didnt like him at first but he grew on me (him and blue beetle kept titans afloat for a little).


----------



## Kameil (Sep 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Secret Six #13 preview_


 "Do you think these things will fit me?"


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 5, 2009)

No amount of Blue Beetle or Static or Ms. Martian can get me to read Teen Titans again.

I'll probally DL the BN tie in...but helll, i might not.


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> No amount of Blue Beetle or Static or Ms. Martian can get me to read Teen Titans again.
> 
> I'll probally DL the BN tie in...but helll, i might not.



Yeah the Teen Titans comics have started to suck ever since Ravager Tim Cyborg and Raven have left. It's so bad I can barely read it anymore.  Also the Origins & Omens comics are coming to fruition. Eddie is dead next we'll see if Wonder Girl and Blue Beetle get it on and from what I saw is Wonder Girl pregnant as well as the Ravager and Wonder Girl feud happening once again.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 5, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Yeah the Teen Titans comics have started to suck ever since Ravager Tim Cyborg and Raven have left. It's so bad I can barely read it anymore.  Also the Origins & Omens comics are coming to fruition. Eddie is dead next we'll see if Wonder Girl and Blue Beetle get it on and from what I saw is *Wonder Girl pregnant *as well as the Ravager and Wonder Girl feud happening once again.





Also, can Beetle take off his suit yet?


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Also, can Beetle take off his suit yet?



Yep

Also I'mma be surprised if it's his week ass that get's her pregnant


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 5, 2009)

I guess Jaime knows how to break a hymen

I'll rep whoever gets my wordplay there


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 6, 2009)

Heroines pregnancy>>>Powergirl is next.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 6, 2009)

langweishan

oh god this is awesome.

apparently this british comic writer wrote his own "fanfic" diary as Ralph Dibney giving his personal take on events as they unfold.  the writers of 52 actually were reading this and this kinda helped shape the outcome

here are some gems



> Well, I was all set to launch into the most glamorous suicide of all by using the Flash’s Cosmic Treadmill to project myself back to the beginning of time and be blown up in the Big Bang itself – which may coincidentally have meant that the entire universe would have been remade in my image, which can’t be bad – but then I got a look at the broom closet they’re remembering me with, and I just can’t be bothered. What is the point? I ask you. What is the point of doing anything when these miserable skinflints won’t even spring for a proper room to remember it by?



or



> I’ve had enough. Even Dr Fate is starting to sass me, like an unruly teenager, just because I enjoy the occasional methylated spirit. All great men have. Edgar Allen Poe drank meths all the time when we solved the case of Jack The Ripper. Or possibly that was me, I was drunk at the time… well, Edgar Allen Poe won’t have Ralph Dibny to push around any longer! And neither will you, dear reader, you bastard.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 7, 2009)

Do writers always have the Blue Beetle talk with a mixture of Spanish and English?

It's kind of awkward, especially his exchange with Trident in the TT Wednesday Comics strip.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 7, 2009)

you mean "spanglish"?  pretty much all hispanic youths speak that way, I know I did when I was his age.

also he doesn't speak that way all the time, but he has been known to lapse into spanglish when he's stressed


----------



## Taleran (Sep 7, 2009)

the nice things about costumes that are just color opposites

really easy for people to photoshop




oh and I think F:R would be better recieved if it came out before GL:R


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 7, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I guess Jaime knows how to break a hymen
> 
> I'll rep whoever gets my wordplay there



No one paid attention to my awful joke


----------



## Castiel (Sep 8, 2009)

Manapul is leaving Adventure Comics.

He'll be doing the art on a Flash ongoing with Johns.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 8, 2009)

That's really too bad, I like his americana style on Adventure Comics. I dunno if I'd really care either way about his art in a more normal style.

Anything on who's doing Kid Flash?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 8, 2009)

the wording isn't entirely clear but I think Johns is leaving Adventure too.  I certainly hope not, nothing kills a book quite like having it's creative team leave after one arc


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Where are you even seeing this? I saw an interview with Manapul on CBR and it sounded like he was planning to draw more of it after the BN tie in.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 8, 2009)

weird isn't it?  which leads me to believe it's an editorial decision.  also CBR interviews are usually done a bit in advance

Ugly People More Dangerous? Federally Funded Study Says So.



> What’s the best way to get over having to come back to work after a long weekend? Well, how about some cool news? I can’t really complain, as I’m sending this while heading south to the Florida Keys. But this news is big enough to interrupt my vacation — and it really should be shared now. Remember how we announced that after the completion of THE FLASH: REBIRTH and BLACKEST NIGHT, writer Geoff Johns would be writing a new ongoing FLASH series? One thing we didn’t mention was the name of his artistic collaborator. Johns will be teaming up with none other than superstar artist Francis Manapul to chronicle the adventures of the Scarlet Speedster next year.
> 
> The pair knocked it out of the park with their amazing work on ADVENTURE COMICS, so having Johns and Manapul continue their magic partnership with one of the DCU’s most iconic characters was definitely a no-brainer. They finish up their run on ADVENTURE COMICS with January¹s #6 to get ready for FLASH #1, which kicks off the high-octane and mysterious storyline “The Dastardly Death of the Rogues!” Stay tuned to The Source for news on the new creative team taking the reigns on ADVENTURE and a sneak preview of Francis’s art from FLASH. How’s that for a welcome to the working week?


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 8, 2009)

That definitely sounds like Johns is leaving, Manapul isn't even doing the art on Adventure 4 and 5 either.

Also, first arc is a Rogues arc


----------



## mow (Sep 9, 2009)

Manapul drawing the rouges will be nothing but glorious.

But im heart broken, I love how Johns write his super characters, and AdC was suposed to feature the legion heavy, and if I love Johns writing the legion. That was the arc in Action Comics that made me realise how fantastic a character Supes is, and it began my addiction to anything Legion.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 9, 2009)

Johns is confirmed to be leaving Adventure Comics btw.


----------



## mow (Sep 9, 2009)

Any clue who is taking over Writing/Drawing AdC?


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 9, 2009)

No, but really the book loses a lot of it's appeal just because those 2 are leaving. Manapul's art made the book, and Johns was going to involve the legion(s) in the main part of the book, now who knows.


----------



## mow (Sep 9, 2009)

yeah =/  Im hoping at least that there will be a somewhat similar hand over, kinda like Morrison did with The Authority. 

I dont know, this just sucks massively.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 9, 2009)

Manapul fucking rocks.

I wish I had money to commission from him at Fan Expo.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 9, 2009)

Paul Levitz is taking over Adventure Comics.  Resigns as head of DC.

WB completely restructures DC in wake of Disney buy out of Marvel.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 9, 2009)

Letter from Diane



> Dear DC Colleagues and Friends,
> 
> As hopefully each of you now know, this morning Warner Bros. announced the formation of DC Entertainment, and I’ve been entrusted with the honor of heading up this exciting new venture, reporting to Jeff Robinov, President, Warner Bros. Pictures Group.
> 
> ...


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 9, 2009)

Disney buying Marvel caused DC to restructure? Bit of an overreaction isn't it?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 9, 2009)

Not really, DC has needed its own TV/Film/Game production studio for a while. They shouldve done this a while ago when marvel started doing all its own movies in house.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 9, 2009)

It sounds good, I'm just surprised it's brought on by the Disney thing.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 9, 2009)

As for the result, we'll have to see in the coming months to years.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 9, 2009)

If a Flash movie based on Wally West, though Barry Allen would be fine comes out, I'd be pleased. 

I don't know how comics are treated in US, but in the UK it's pretty dead I'd say manga has a far greater hype ( though that it isn't exactly lively). Hopefully with the promotion goes up and they shake the stereotypical image people have of comics.


----------



## Bender (Sep 10, 2009)

I really wish they would hurry up with the Superman live action movie 

If not I'm gonna go to Hollywood and make it myself


----------



## TheGreen1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I really wish they would hurry up with the Superman live action movie
> 
> If not I'm gonna go to Hollywood and make it myself



Didn't the last one "Superman Returns" suck?

Anyways, I found this to be extremely interesting. I've always been more of a Marvel fan than a DC fan, though I adore Batman. Either way, this is big news. Obviously, we're going to have a comic wars beginning here. Warner Bros is already getting set to launch a full scale comic book movie adaptation attack. Marvel however, has now gotten more ammunition to launch it's own counter attack with this disney purchase.

Face it my friends, the comic wars have now officially begun.


----------



## Bender (Sep 10, 2009)

TheGreen1 said:


> Didn't the last one "Superman Returns" suck?
> 
> Anyways, I found this to be extremely interesting. I've always been more of a Marvel fan than a DC fan, though I adore Batman. Either way, this is big news. Obviously, we're going to have a comic wars beginning here. Warner Bros is already getting set to launch a full scale comic book movie adaptation attack. Marvel however, has now gotten more ammunition to launch it's own counter attack with this disney purchase.
> 
> Face it my friends, the comic wars have now officially begun.



I say it's about time


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Disney buying Marvel caused DC to restructure? Bit of an overreaction isn't it?



for years it seems like Time Warner was barely aware they owned a comic company.  so seeing Disney actually plans on doing stuff with their new one, figured it got them off their asses


----------



## Slice (Sep 10, 2009)

TheGreen1 said:


> Didn't the last one "Superman Returns" suck?



I did not think it was _that_ bad i rather enjoyed it. Also it had the epic dialogue:

"But when you do this, millions are going to die!"
"*BILLIONS!*"

The joy in his face while making a move that would sacrifice the life of billions made the movie for me.



TheGreen1 said:


> Anyways, I found this to be extremely interesting. I've always been more of a Marvel fan than a DC fan, though I adore Batman.



So was i. Until about two years ago when i discovered that there are way more good DC books than Marvel ones right now.



TheGreen1 said:


> Obviously, we're going to have a comic wars beginning here. Warner Bros is already getting set to launch a full scale comic book movie adaptation attack. Marvel however, has now gotten more ammunition to launch it's own counter attack with this disney purchase.
> 
> Face it my friends, the comic wars have now officially begun.



I would not call it a war but if it means more high quality movies i'm in. If it means more stuff like Origins: Wolverine and Fantastic Four i will stay away from the cinema as far as possible and stick to the written word.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 10, 2009)

Slice said:


> I did not think it was _that_ bad i rather enjoyed it. Also it had the epic dialogue:
> 
> "But when you do this, millions are going to die!"
> "*BILLIONS!*"
> ...



Only good part of that movie was when his kid hit that dude with the piano


----------



## Taleran (Sep 10, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Disney buying Marvel caused DC to restructure? Bit of an overreaction isn't it?



this has been in the works since before the Disney Marvel announcement they probably dropped it now to kill some of the fire behind that


oh and I never noticed that its supposed to be Vanadal Savage in the first pages of FC1


----------



## TheGreen1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Slice said:


> I would not call it a war but if it means more high quality movies i'm in. If it means more stuff like Origins: Wolverine and Fantastic Four i will stay away from the cinema as far as possible and stick to the written word.




Superman Returns wasn't unwatchable, but it wasn't great. Not like the Batman Begins series which includes the always nigh infallable Dark Knight movie. ((Superman looked too much like a pussy in Superman Returns, not manly at all.))

Anyways, back to the main point at hand. No, i don't think we'll see shitty X-men Origins and such. I think we'll see high quality movies at least from Marvel. Studios now know that they can't release almost any old Marvel movie anymore since Disney has a death grip on the Marvel Franchise. ((That move came so sudden, not even spider-mans spidey sense detected that.))
Remember, Marvel's now mostly making them in house, a house that's been refurnished by Disney's vast amounts of money. So yeah, we'll see better quality movies like Iron Man. But to me, the whole Disney Buyout isn't simply to recconect with the teenaged Boy genre that Disney lost, it's a declaration of War.

On the DC hand, this restructuring move Shows that Warner Bros is meeting that call by Disney and Marvel. They've even stated it saying that the Marvel/Disney Deal only "reconfirmed in us our strong belief in how valuable DC really is." This is akin to them saying, "We accept your challenge Marvel. We'll attack at dawn!"

(From Angelbabe.....
)


----------



## Taleran (Sep 10, 2009)

TheGreen1 said:


> Superman Returns wasn't unwatchable, but it wasn't great. Not like the Batman Begins series which includes the always nigh infallable Dark Knight movie. ((Superman looked too much like a pussy in Superman Returns, not manly at all.))
> 
> Anyways, back to the main point at hand. No, i don't think we'll see shitty X-men Origins and such. I think we'll see high quality movies at least from Marvel. Studios now know that they can't release almost any old Marvel movie anymore since Disney has a death grip on the Marvel Franchise. ((That move came so sudden, not even spider-mans spidey sense detected that.))
> Remember, Marvel's now mostly making them in house, a house that's been refurnished by Disney's vast amounts of money. So yeah, we'll see better quality movies like Iron Man. But to me, the whole Disney Buyout isn't simply to recconect with the teenaged Boy genre that Disney lost, it's a declaration of War.
> ...



Ecept the DC change was being planned before the announcement its just the timing of it makes it seem like it was spur of the moment reaction


----------



## TheGreen1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Ecept the DC change was being planned before the announcement its just the timing of it makes it seem like it was spur of the moment reaction



Of course it was going to happen eventually, but you do know that this announcement, while already in the making, was delivered at the right time to make it seem like a challenge right?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2009)

Richard Dragon

gotta say looking at the huge reaction from the industry, it kinda dawns on me just how important Levitz was.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 10, 2009)

Disney vs. Warner Bros. war, I tell you. . .


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2009)

Kenpachi vs Hacchi
Kenpachi vs Hacchi


----------



## Taleran (Sep 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> oh sensei
> oh sensei



True story but

Levitz was behind Jack Kirby getting his first ever royalty check


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah, he was a huge Kirby fan.  in the omnibus it was stated that when Paul was a teen he thousands of signatures on "don't cancel New Gods" petitions.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 10, 2009)

*hopes one day to be as reputed as Paul Levitz*


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 10, 2009)

So has anybody read the latest secret six?

Daddy savage is such a D bag lol.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2009)

"Lame-ass robots destroy satellites"


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> "Lame-ass robots destroy satellites"



I've got no idea what you're referring to.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2009)

Metal Men fucked up and that was the headline the next day.  got a mild chuckle out of me.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 11, 2009)

here


WB is wasting *NO* time here


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 11, 2009)

Disney vs. Warner Bros. war, I tell you. . .


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2009)

so is the Black Beetle going to be called the Scarlet Scarab now?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 11, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> So has anybody read the latest secret six?
> 
> Daddy savage is such a D bag lol.



Thats how you teach your young'ns to be tough. Id have done the same.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 11, 2009)

A retrospective.

"Tales From The Longbox" tackles Frank Miller's Goddamned Batman, in a series of three columns.


NF Artist Lounge
NF Artist Lounge


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 12, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Thats how you teach your young'ns to be tough. Id have done the same.



I mean at least he gave her that tip about crotch/stomach shots.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I mean at least he gave her that tip about crotch/stomach shots.



And a weapon.

When my old man did that to me all I had was a branch and a piece of wire


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2009)

Lot of stuff in here

Link removed



> With Wednesday Comics rapidly coming to a conclusion is there any news about a sequel? WC has been my favorite comic since 52 and I would love to see another edition next year. Also care to share any info on the next weekly? Maybe the creators or characters involved?
> 
> DiDio: The next weekly, or I should say the next weeklies, will hit in the second or third quarter of next year. That's when we're planning to launch them. The reason we're holding back on so much information involving anything right now is I'm trying to keep the post-Blackest Night universe under wraps as much as possible at this time.
> 
> Both these series that we're talking about, or at least one of the series we're talking right now, weekly-wise, comes directly out of a post-Blackest Night DCU, and therefore I'm trying to be as judicious as possible on the information we give out. And in this case, none at all.





> Any news on All Star Wonder Woman?
> 
> DiDio: At this time, it's the same message. We're still waiting on the book. It's still with Adam Hughes.



they better give this one to Gail to write



> But for George Perez, there's rumors floating around our building that he and Marv are picking up where they left off 20 years ago on the Teen Titans: Games hardcover, original graphic novel. And it sounds like that's something we'd like to see come to completion for a release in 2010.
> 
> Nrama: Oh, last time I talked to George about that he had around 50 pages left to draw but didn't know if he'd ever get back to it. It's been a long time coming.
> 
> DiDio: It certainly has. But that's why it's still a rumor. We'll believe it when we actually have it in our hands.



HOLY SHIT


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 15, 2009)

Taleran said:


> > Any news on All Star Wonder Woman?
> >
> > DiDio: At this time, it's the same message. We're still waiting on the book. It's still with Adam Hughes.
> 
> ...


"Gail" must be some kinda Taleranian slang for Rucka?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 15, 2009)

no I like Gail Simone's WW more than Rucka


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, I like Rucka's WW more than Simone.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 15, 2009)

only real thing Simone has over Rucka's run is a squad of superintelligent Albino Gorilla assassins.  Greek Gods alone push Rucka's run ahead 

I mean Rise of the Olympian and the Beowulf arc were decent, but they were lackluster to the way Rucka wrote Ares.  Simone is not an "epic" kind of writer, she does action/comedic stuff way better.  Which is why Secret Six is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 15, 2009)

JMS




*Spoiler*: _The Brave and the Bold #27 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 15, 2009)

I liked the HERO thing. I was somewhat disappointed when it was cancelled, years back.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 16, 2009)

Any issue with Powergirl where i can download?:ho


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

Blacked out characters from that teaser for the Robinson/Bagley JLA roster are:

Mon-El
Donna Troy
Hal Jordan
Dick Grayson Batman
Cyborg
Starfire
The Guardian
Ray Palmer
Congorilla
Ollie Queen
Female Doctor Light


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Blacked out characters from that teaser for the Robinson/Bagley JLA roster are:
> 
> Mon-El
> Donna Troy
> ...



So whats going to happen to the current JLA? Is jordan gonna be in both?

Also, fuck yea...bout time some more titans got into the JLA, hopefully he brings back Kory/Dick back from the grave (Babs is cool, but I don't like how it kinda tethers Dick to the bat family.) Doctor Light and Cy are awesome as well.

Is the guardian that dude with the shield? and who the hell is congorilla?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Is the guardian that dude with the shield?


Yes


Windwaker said:


> and who the hell is congorilla?


He's some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from Cry For Justice. Man, that book is awful.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 16, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yes
> 
> He's some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from Cry For Justice. Man, that book is awful.



His power is that he's a golden gorilla? And he's on the justice league?

Waterboy? Towelboy? Janitor?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Janitor from Scrubs could be on the Justice League.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 16, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Janitor from Scrubs could be on the Justice League.



That would be so epic.

Batman better not leave a penny in the door  

Also, any chance of guardian getting a costume change? The blue and shiny gold is pretty lame.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 16, 2009)

Eh. I never really liked Guardian, to be honest.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

I really wouldn't want them to change The Guardian's uniform. I mean, look how they changed Mon El's. His suit is lame as hell now.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> He's some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from Cry For Justice. Man, that book is awful.



the Mikaal is the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), congorilla is quite straight 

also wait technically Mikaal is bi.  he has no real concept of sexuality and just happens to be dating a dude, cause they got along well enough

but yeah, I'm amazed at how bad CFJ is, it's simple amazing





LIL_M0 said:


> I really wouldn't want them to change The Guardian's uniform. I mean, look how they changed Mon El's. His suit is lame as hell now.



he has the same costume in the promo image





Windwaker said:


> His power is that he's a golden gorilla? And he's on the justice league?
> 
> Waterboy? Towelboy? Janitor?



immortal, super strong


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> the Mikaal is the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), congorilla is quite straight



I didn't mean ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) as a derogatory slang for homosexual, I meant it as a short way of saying "ZOMG! This is the lamest fucking character ever. Who the fuck thought it was  agood idea to bring him back to the limelight. Damn I hope he dies in CFJ.. but he won't cause he's in the fucking Justice League. >_>"


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

I knew that, I felt like playing the straight man in this routine 

also Congorilla's ape body is immortal, so there 



also I like the idea of having TT members move up to the JLA, it makes sense.  from the beginning they were supposed to be the next generation but they've always just sat around in one iteration of th Titans after another


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, I knew Vic and Starfire were going to the JLA from the latest Titans issues. Beast Boy and Raven are going back to the Teen Titans, BB filling Vic's mentor role and Raven is technically 17-ish. 

Titans may end up being canceled because no one gives a crap about Donna or Red Arrow (the only two unassigned) and Flash is doing "Johns stuff". Also, that book sucked. They lowered their standards in order to help Wolfram's Vigilante sales. >_>


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2009)

Donna is on the JLA.  Roy _was_ on the JLA, but suddently isn't anymore.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, well that settles it. NO ONE care about Red Arrow by himself. Titans is canceled.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Donna is on the JLA.  Roy _was_ on the JLA, but suddently isn't anymore.



Which I don't understand, did I miss an issue where he suddenly quit. or got ousted for boning hawkgirl.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 16, 2009)

He quit during the Lee Wein filler arc cause, he got mad that Hawkgirl called him "Connor" while he was hittin it. He told Black Canary to find some one else to "fill his slot".


----------



## Bender (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey question you guys 

Do you think after the end of Blackest Night the DC verse will be reformed and Conner Kent  Cassidy Sandsmark and Tim Drake are going to be the new chairmen of the Justice League as Superman Batman and Wonder Woman were?


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 17, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh, well that settles it. NO ONE care about Red Arrow by himself. Titans is canceled.



There's a solicit for Titans that suggests he might die. I would be fine with that, there's one too many speedys (speedies?) and one too many 'young 20s green arrow sidekick', connor being the other. 





Blaze of Glory said:


> Hey question you guys
> 
> Do you think after the end of Blackest Night the DC verse will be reformed and Conner Kent  Cassidy Sandsmark and Tim Drake are going to be the new chairmen of the Justice League as Superman Batman and Wonder Woman were?


No? Do you seriously think that's even remotely possible? Is it even possible you think that is remotely possible?

No really, even though we know the future line up of the JLA, which is mostly Dick Grayson's generation, you think that 3 generations of the DC universe's heroes are going to be wiped out so that a bunch of high schoolers from the absolute worst superhero team ever will lead the DCU, taking over for Batman, Superman and the rest?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 17, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, I knew Vic and Starfire were going to the JLA from the latest Titans issues. Beast Boy and Raven are going back to the Teen Titans, BB filling Vic's mentor role and Raven is technically 17-ish.



Raven's going too? Whatever happened between raven and BB? last issue i read with them raven was being all bitchy and BB was being all emo.



> Titans may end up being canceled because no one gives a crap about Donna or Red Arrow (the only two unassigned) and Flash is doing "Johns stuff". Also, that book sucked. They lowered their standards in order to help Wolfram's Vigilante sales. >_>


I give a crap about red arrow 


LIL_M0 said:


> He quit during the Lee Wein filler arc cause, he got mad that Hawkgirl called him "Connor" while he was hittin it. He told Black Canary to find some one else to "fill his slot".


Did this really happen? 
This is such epic ownage of a character i'm a fan of. 
Gah...that's horrible 


Petes12 said:


> There's a solicit for Titans that suggests he might die. I would be fine with that, there's one too many speedys (speedies?) and one too many 'young 20s green arrow sidekick', connor being the other.
> No? Do you seriously think that's even remotely possible? Is it even possible you think that is remotely possible?


Okay, if red arrow dies (which would really bug me) there is NO WAY he can die in TITANS of all books. 

You guys have to at least agree with me there.


Blaze of Glory said:


> Hey question you guys
> 
> Do you think after the end of Blackest Night the DC verse will be reformed and Conner Kent  Cassidy Sandsmark and Tim Drake are going to be the new chairmen of the Justice League as Superman Batman and Wonder Woman were?



Hell no.

They are three of my favorite DC characters (huge fan of all the YJ people), but there is no way that is happening.

Maybe down the road if DC ever loses its insatiable hard on for the silver age they'll be the new trinity, but not for a LONG while.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 17, 2009)

Red Arrow doesn't even appear in Green Arrow/Black Canary, Titans is the only book he has basically. That generation of titans was the only team he mattered to.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2009)

Connor isn't a sidekick.  He showed after Ollie died, and he's better than him in every way (and I don't just mean "oh he's cooler", he's actually closer to Batman in terms of skill than Ollie)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Connor isn't a sidekick.  He showed after Ollie died, and he's better than him in every way (and I don't just mean "oh he's cooler", he's actually closer to Batman in terms of skill than Ollie)



Doesn't Connor lack Roy and Ollie's bow skills?

I know he easily trumps them h2h, but i always thought the Ollie and Roy were significantly better with the bow.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Connor isn't a sidekick.  He showed after Ollie died, and he's better than him in every way (and I don't just mean "oh he's cooler", he's actually closer to Batman in terms of skill than Ollie)



I know he isn't technically a sidekick, but he's a Green Arrow character who uses a bow and is no longer 'the' Green Arrow. That makes him one of the satellite characters.


----------



## Bender (Sep 17, 2009)

So if it'll be a while till Conner's generation takes over as the next trinity who will be the next Superman?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 17, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So if it'll be a while till Conner's generation takes over as the next trinity who will be the next Superman?



Isn't somebody filling in as Supes now? Some dude from the Legion or some shit?

EDIT: I guess Mon-El is who I'm talking about. I saw the pic for the new JL that had him on it in a modified Supes costume and shit. So him, I guess.

EDIT 2: Can somebody find me that pic? I wanna solve it and shit. It had (last I saw) Dick, Donna, and Mon-El in the center and a bunch of people shadowed out and shit.


----------



## Bender (Sep 17, 2009)

This is probz just me but goddamn Mon-El looks fucking ridiculous man 

The only one who I'm digging in the new Justice League line up is Donna Troy


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 17, 2009)

Final Crisis Aftermath: Escape makes me want to bash my head through a wall. But its like Season 1 of Lost, I'm too intrigued to drop the damn book.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Raven's going too? Whatever happened between raven and BB? last issue i read with them raven was being all bitchy and BB was being all emo.


Raven broke up with BB, he finally accepted it last issue. 


Windwaker said:


> Did this really happen?
> This is such epic ownage of a character i'm a fan of.
> Gah...that's horrible




*Spoiler*: _Yeah, it happened..._ 








I don't have the scan where they were smexin and she called him "Carter". I'm getting ready for school, but I'll find it when I get home. It's in JLA though, maybe a book or two before this one.


Chaos Ghost said:


> You sure she didnt say "Carter"? Either way, thats fucing epic.


Oh yeah. Carter Hall, not Connor Hall.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 17, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Raven broke up with BB, he finally accepted it last issue.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Yeah, it happened..._
> ...



I kinda wish she did say Conner, I would've assumed Conner Hawke, which....I'd lol till I wet myself.

Also, I love being able to surf the net at school


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 17, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Raven broke up with BB, he finally accepted it last issue.



Huh, i may have to check that out, even if I abhor the book, i'm a fan of both character.

Ha i'm pretty much a fan of ALL the titans, I just wish they could get a good book (JLA maybe?)




> Oh yeah. Carter Hall, not Connor Hall.



Well that makes it slightly better. At least it wasn't another member of the arrow family.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2009)

wonder if Bart and Rose will rekindle their feelings when they meet again


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2009)

Well since Rose and Kid Devil wont be a couple anytime soon, signs point to "I guess so. ".





Windwaker said:


> Ha i'm pretty much a fan of ALL the titans, I just wish they could get a good book (JLA maybe?)


Me too, save Speedy and Aqualad. One's dead and the other's child is most likely gonna die. So he'll be dead on the inside. 

JLA is a terrible book by the way and, if CFJ is any indication, things wont really change in the future.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 17, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Well since Rose and Kid Devil wont be a couple anytime soon, signs point to "I guess so. ".
> Me too, save *Speedy *and Aqualad. One's dead and the other's child is most likely gonna die. So he'll be dead on the inside.
> 
> JLA is a terrible book by the way and, if CFJ is any indication, things wont really change in the future.





Also, I think those solicits are teasing at him dying. 

I can understand folks disliking Ollie, but how anybody can not like Roy is beyond me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2009)

He just never really interested me to begin with.

DC didn't know what to do with the character for a while. And some intern, or whino who sleeps behind the office had the bright idea to call him 'Arsenal' and make him a non lethal Punisher...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 17, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> He just never really interested me to begin with.
> 
> DC didn't know what to do with the character for a while. And some intern, or whino who sleeps behind the office had the bright idea to call him 'Arsenal' and make him a non lethal Punisher...


Arsenal was awesome. Only misstep about that was the fact they let him use guns. Other than that, it was awesome. Oh, and that god awful uniform


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> wonder if Bart and Rose will rekindle their feelings when they meet again



You know, ever since I read the Titans From Tomorrow storyline, I didn't think the pairing was a bad idea.

Though, with Bart's ladylove in Fastest Man Alive and the current Ravager direction, I doubt anyone will ever remember the pairing, least consider it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Arsenal was awesome. Only misstep about that was the fact they let him use guns. Other than that, it was awesome. Oh, and that god awful uniform


The guns and godawful uniform are what made him "Arsenal"... which made him go from meh to suck.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 17, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> The guns and godawful uniform are what made him "Arsenal"... which made him go from meh to suck.



I'm of the school of thought that, if you're going to use guns, you gotta kill people.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah, that's why The Punisher sucked so much during the 90s. He shot lazer guns that knocked people out.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 17, 2009)

ANd then he became a divine Punishing agent.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2009)

*10:13 central time, Lil' Mo rages in the distance.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 17, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Arsenal was awesome. Only misstep about that was the fact they let him use guns. Other than that, it was awesome. Oh, and that god awful uniform



... So you just liked the name?


----------



## mow (Sep 17, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *10:13 central time, Lil' Mo rages in the distance.


 . . .


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2009)

Ennis' retcon was the greatest thing ever

"Some angels came to me, made me a killer for heaven.  Tried it for a bit.  Told them where to shove it."


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 17, 2009)

Those Punisher years were depressing years for me.

He wasn't meant for that kind of shit.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 17, 2009)

I didn't even know about that. That sounds terrible. And that was the 90s? Isn't that when a character like Punisher should have been at his most stupidly gritty and murderous?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2009)

They did the one cool annual that had "What if the Punisher lived in Compton" (or something like that). He killed. 

[/on topic] DC Comics is now called DC Entertainment... I guess?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 18, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> ... So you just liked the name?



No, I like the character, just the whole gimmick of Arsenal was what was 

In other Speedy news, after my rant about GA not having a sidekick, Speedy comes back!

She's really grown on me recently and stuff....and the book is actually getting kinda readable again!


----------



## Slice (Sep 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> [/on topic] DC Comics is now called DC Entertainment... I guess?



Am i wrong or was DC not the shortened form of "Detective Comics"? I read somewhere that they chose this because of their success with the Batman.

So this would make DC Comics - Detective Comics Comics...

If i dont remember this wrong a renaming to DC Entertainment would be (at least from this point of view) a good decission.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah, the "DC" stands for "Detective Comics"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I didn't even know about that. That sounds terrible. And that was the 90s? Isn't that when a character like Punisher should have been at his most stupidly gritty and murderous?



90s.

He was gritty and murderous. . . as a avenging ghost fighting supernatural forces for heaven.

Oh no, now I'm depressed again. . .


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

on the off chance someone didn't believe me


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Why wouldn't anyone believe you, they've been promoting this for months.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

I mean about the blacked out characters, for months only Mon, Dick, Donna and Hal were shown.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

DC stands for nothing, used to be an abbreviation for Detective Comics, but now it's just letters.

Like how TWA used to stand for *Transcontinental & Western Air*, but is now *Trans World Airlines*

and how Pokemon is no longer show for Pocket Monster, but is in fact short for Pokemon.


----------



## mow (Sep 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> on the off chance someone didn't believe me



This gets my vote for "ugliest promo pic ever" alongside "ugliest group mug ever".

Is he drawing the entire series along with covers? I won't touch the book if that is the case.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Bagely has become one of my least favorite artists of all time. Is his "smilin Batman" arc over yet?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 18, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> You know, ever since I read the Titans From Tomorrow storyline, I didn't think the pairing was a bad idea.
> 
> Though, with Bart's ladylove in Fastest Man Alive and the current Ravager direction, I doubt anyone will ever remember the pairing, least consider it.



Although i liked ravager, i gotta go with CAROL FTW.

It really annoyed me how she was just dropped after impulse ended


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

one more issue then Tony Daniel writes and draws.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Wait... Is Bagley coming back afterward? Hopefully JLA consumes all of his time.


----------



## mow (Sep 18, 2009)

Hopefully death consumes all his time, more like it. >_<


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

Winick is coming back with a new artist.

Also what do you guys think happened to Bagley?  I don't hate his current stuff (still like Batman well enough), but there's no mistaking he's gone down from USM.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

mow said:


> Hopefully death consumes all his time, more like it. >_<






Kilowog said:


> Winick is coming back with a new artist.
> 
> Also what do you guys think happened to Bagley?  I don't hate his current stuff (still like Batman well enough), but there's no mistaking he's gone down from USM.



I like Tony Daniel. He's been the best Batman artist (OYL onward) to date.

Bagley is probably just trying new things. Too bad, cause I like his old thing.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

that might be it.  He said he personally didn't think his stuff on Trinity was his best (it was still pretty good, closer to USM then he is now), because he rushed the hell out of it and as a result he ended up mainly doing linework and not shading/expressing as well as he'd like

so he's overcompensating.  that's my theory at least.


though I gotta admit I kinda like see Two-face with a smile, it seems to weird it fits.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 18, 2009)

Huh? I don't really see any difference in his work. I just don't think he fits Batman well.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I like Tony Daniel. He's been the best Batman artist (OYL onward) to date.
> 
> Bagley is probably just trying new things. Too bad, cause I like his old thing.



indeed his work on RIP was incredible


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Taleran--->  <--- Lil' Mo


Petes12 said:


> Huh? I don't really see any difference in his work. I just don't think he fits Batman well.


That's what I meant by trying new things: drawing Batman. He should stick with more happy themed books.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I like Tony Daniel. He's been the best Batman artist (OYL onward) to date.



Williams III 

But I like Daniel's art too.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2009)

I liked Daniels since his artwork on Teen Titans OYL.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Williams III's art on club of heroes was good, but (to me) it really isn't suited for Batman. Which is weird, because I think WIII is th only person suited to draw Batwoman.





Comic Book Guy said:


> I liked Daniels since his artwork on Teen Titans OYL.


This.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

Shield #1 was actually very good, I'm amazed 

JMS' one-shot was meh but, Eric Trautmann (the guy who cowrote Checkmate) did a really good job.  to the point where I honestly want this guy to be a major part of the DCU.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

I just realized something; besides Blue Beetle (and the first issue of Ravager), I haven't been reading any of the 6 pg back-ups. Have the others been any good?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

Metal Men has been fucking hilarious.

Question is ok, not great but still ok.

Manhunter is good, but I was a fan of the character to begin with.

still unsure about Captain Atom, not really a back-up since this is going to be vital to upcoming plotlines

LoSH, first one was about crazy starman, 2nd was an actual LoSH story, that really piqued my interest.

Inferno was alright.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks, but what's Inferno? What book is it attached to?


----------



## Bender (Sep 18, 2009)

Jim Lee is the best Batman artist


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Jim Lee is the best Batman artist



Jim Lee is only good for Comic Cons.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

well he's also incharge of DCU Online


anyways Inferno is attached to Shield.  which I'd recommend, kinda reminds me of Bru's Cap mixed with a dash of Checkmate.  like I said I was expecting crap, but was surprised.  basically the opposite of what happened with Cry for Justice


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I was expecting crap, but was surprised.  basically the opposite of what happened with Cry for Justice



When I say that panel of Supergirl, literally crying for justice, I decided never to read another Robinson JLA story. Ever.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

his JLA run will have Guardian and Mon-El, plus female Doctor Light is Guardian's girlfriend, so it's kind of an extention on his superman stuff 

but yeah the single tear the is one of those things that always comes off as retarded (case in point - this week's naruto)


----------



## mow (Sep 18, 2009)

Boy, I'm so proud of myself for not picking up that book at all 

Wish I could say the same about Batgirl. (read Nomad instead to get your super heroine fix, you filthy bastards! READ THAT BOOK. BUY THAT BOOK. MARRY THAT BOOK)


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm convinced Marvel only decided to greenlight to so that it would come out against Batgirl.

Marvel wins this round.


----------



## Slice (Sep 18, 2009)

"Nomad, Girl without a world"? 

Read it, liked it, awaiting more of it. But i'm not going to marry a book (Except maybe one written by Moore or Morrison)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

I too vouch for Nomad in the General DC thread.


----------



## mow (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah well slice you know what the book wouldnt want you as a hubby .

It's terrible. I can just foresee my future 5 yrs from now, me, transformed into the Marvel hating version of CBG: Mow, resident Rikki Barnes Fantard; arguing infinity how Joe ruined her character , how in a panel she looked fatter than she really is and how it all doesnt fit continuity.


----------



## Bender (Sep 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Jim Lee is only good for Comic Cons.



Why you son of a bitch!  Take that back!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Lee is a good artist, but I hate how he always seems to draw superhero uniforms as... well, skin. It never looks like they're wearing clothes; just body paint over 'tighty whiteys'.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 18, 2009)

Nomad's good, but I don't really think Batgirl is bad.

And yeah, is it even possible to have a single tear like that?


----------



## Bender (Sep 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Lee is a good artist, but I hate how he always seems to draw superhero uniforms as... well, skin. It never looks like they're wearing clothes; just body paint over 'tighty whiteys'.



You said the same thing about the dude who did the drawing for Batman issue 684  Jim Lee's art seems different if ya ask me. Look at how he drew Selina Kyle in Batman Hush. Not to mention Talia Al Ghul and them.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

You mean Benes? Yeah, I don't like that about either of them. Not knocking the talent, their characters just look naked to me.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

You just like the way he draws wimmenz.


----------



## Bender (Sep 18, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> You just like the way he draws wimmenz.



Nuh-unh!  I like how Jim Lee drew Hush and Joker


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Nuh-unh!  I like how Jim Lee drew Hush and Joker



I liked the way he drew Jason. I wonder why they did away with his white streak. Guess editorial thought it made him look old.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Shield #1 was actually very good, I'm amazed
> 
> JMS' one-shot was meh but, Eric Trautmann (the guy who cowrote Checkmate) did a really good job.  to the point where I honestly want this guy to be a major part of the DCU.



The only of those Red Circle one shots I liked was Hangman

As for the backups, am I the only vexxed by the fact that Dinah has a back-up in her own fucking book?

And I might have to read this Nomad you speak of


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2009)

mow said:


> yeah well slice you know what the book wouldnt want you as a hubby .
> 
> It's terrible. I can just foresee my future 5 yrs from now, me, transformed into the Marvel hating version of CBG: Mow, resident Rikki Barnes Fantard; arguing infinity how Joe ruined her character , how in a panel she looked fatter than she really is and how it all doesnt fit continuity.



It's a vicious but empowering experience.

Go for it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 19, 2009)

Looks like Deathstroke will be leading the (Teen?) Titans after the Blackest Night. 
​


> When a fan asked for Johns to come back onto "Teen Titans" and work to "fix" the franchise, the writer said [...] that he had spoken with the new writer taking over [...] "Titans" saying, Deathstroke will become the leader of the Titans team when [Eric]Wallace writes "Titans" later this year.
> Link removed


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 19, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> As for the backups, am I the only vexxed by the fact that Dinah has a back-up in her own fucking book?


Sometimes the backup is Green Arrow. Basically just an extra 10 pages of story but by a different artist.


----------



## Slice (Sep 19, 2009)

I never read that book. It has Green Arrow, who is pretty cool. And it has Black Canary, who is pretty damn hot... so i wonder why exactly i never picked it up


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 19, 2009)

Slice said:


> I never read that book. It has Green Arrow, who is pretty cool. And it has Black Canary, who is pretty damn hot... so i wonder why exactly i never picked it up



Two words:

Judd Winnick.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2009)

oh yeah, I forgot that the guys who were doing FC Aftermath: Ink were taking over Titans and making Deathstroke the leader


CG - read Shield already 

also Nomad is a female bucky from another dimension that was created by Loeb/Liefeld.  they gave her her own mini and the first issue was great.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 19, 2009)

New generation of JL people?:S

Bart needs to be part of the JL(since his grandfather was one of the founder).:ho


----------



## Slice (Sep 19, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> also Nomad is a female bucky from another dimension that was *created by Loeb/Liefeld*.  they gave her her own mini and the first* issue was great*.



As painful as it is to say, but i agree with this.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2009)

don't worry though, they only show Liefeld art on the recap page, but Liefeld/Loeb get creator credit


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 19, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Sometimes the backup is Green Arrow. Basically just an extra 10 pages of story but by a different artist.



Yeah, i noticed they did with the latest ish.

But come on, if there gonna do a GA related back-up, they could show what Conner is doing on his gay little journey.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 19, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Two words:
> 
> Judd Winnick.



Winnick doesn't write it anymore.

Also, GA BC starts off kinda interesting, then some shit happens and it gets kinda  then it got 'meh'' with the last arc, and then started getting good the last two issues.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah, I know, but I was referring to when it first came out.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 20, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Yeah, I know, but I was referring to when it first came out.



Oh ok. All throughout V3  the fence with Winnick, he did some  shit but he also did some cool shit too....once GA BC started, I was pushed over the fence to .

It made me honestly think that he was setting up Ollie and Shado's son to be a costume, which isn't a bad idea per se, but the DCU has Damian Wayne, and I'm fairly positive that they would've been written the same way.

Thought the "I'm seven years younger than I look" dynamic would've been interesting.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2009)

Noah Van Sciver on Flash: Rebirth #4



the massage says "Help me get into Strange Tales"

someone feels left out


----------



## mow (Sep 21, 2009)

aawww XD I really hope they do chuck him in


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 21, 2009)

I vote that that should be in every DC hero comic from here on end.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2009)

advanced look at the Robinson/Bagley JLA






*Spoiler*: _Justice League of America #38 preview_ 

















Plastic Man NOOOOOOOOOOOOO  

also it looks like this is AFTER CFJ finishes which is funny cause that series isn't even halfway done yet


----------



## TheWon (Sep 24, 2009)

Has anyone watched SUPERMAN BATMAN: PUBLIC ENEMIES yet? I watched it last night, and it was alright. I still think the Green Lateran First Flight was a better movie. Also the 
want to be  Ed McGuinness art style is hit and miss. Power Girl and Starfire do not look right drawn like that. Just look online to find a link if you want to watch it asap!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2009)

a tease of what's to come


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 29, 2009)

I rather have him on the supposed Kid Flash comic.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 29, 2009)

I know they're just sketches, but does anybody think that he looks a little too young? That is barry correct?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2009)

those are sketches of Wally


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 29, 2009)

So Wally is getting his own series after Rebirth? Two Flash books'll be nice.

Manapul's rendition of Wally is great. I like those pencils better than Van Sciver's.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 29, 2009)

Ah, i thought since wally wasn't getting his own book that it had to be Barry. But yea i'm glad that's wally ha.

So is wally getting his own book now?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 29, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> So Wally is getting his own series after Rebirth? Two Flash books'll be nice.
> 
> Manapul's rendition of Wally is great. I like those pencils better than Van Sciver's.



there is All Flash

and Kid Flash

so yeah 2 flash books


Geoff has said on many occasions that he considers Wally as THE FLASH


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh, hell yeah! That's great news.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2009)

well those are prelim sketches, the kind where DiDio says "draw flash" and Manapul does.  I mean Johns won't have scripts done for at least 5 months.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 30, 2009)

Damn. So then the new issues will be late 2010 or early 2011? Gah. Still nice to see that Wally will be getting some of the spotlight though.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 30, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> So Wally is getting his own series after Rebirth? Two Flash books'll be nice.
> 
> Manapul's rendition of Wally is great. I like those pencils better than Van Sciver's.



He sketched them a while ago. It's just to show how he would draw the flash.

The new Flash series is going to star Barry, but Wally is still going to be around, and Johns likes him so I'm sure he'll get more attention in there than, say, John Stewart.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2009)

we don't know who it will star, we have to wait for Rebirth and BN to end first.

because like Taleran said, Wally is Johns' favorite character


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 30, 2009)

It'll probably Barry as the main character. Which I would actually prefer since I like Barry more than Wally. I just hope that Wally won't be shoved away, which is pretty unlikely now that I know Johns' is a Wally fan.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2009)

like Taleran said, all signs point to there being a relaunch of All-Flash instead of Flash, and the Flashes are fundamentally different from the GLs, so I'm guessing it'll be a big family book, with Bart on his own.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 30, 2009)

and Kid Flash would be the perfect place to put a Superboy back up


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2009)

I want a Rogues back up in the main Flash book, I *need* a Rogues back up in the main Flash book


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 30, 2009)

What's All Flash?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2009)

that was the title of one of the very first Flash ongoings that starred Jay in it.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 30, 2009)

and it was supposed to be the new ongoing but it got changed back to The Flash


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2009)

blame it on the retarded way Bart was made the Flash and the fact that people didn't like Mark Waid's new run


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 30, 2009)

well I can't blame them for that, the kids are dumb.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 1, 2009)

I honestly could care less about Bart, but I'm looking forward to the relaunch with Barry and Wally


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2009)

heh, GigantaXRyan Choi

nice ship


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 1, 2009)

I just finished reading JLA. Magog made some good points. Also, I called that ending(if it sticks)


----------



## Glued (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey guys, I was wondering. In the Reign Of Hell series, Satanus, Lord of Purgatory invades Hell. Satanus takes over Hell, but is usurped by his sister Lady Blaze.

Does this mean Lady Blaze now rules both Hell and Purgatory?


----------



## Bender (Oct 2, 2009)

I read Flash Reborn #1 and I gotta ask you guys what you think

Why is Kid Flash in a pissy mood that Barry is back?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2009)

he's just sad that Max didn't come back with Barry

because Bart has never even really met Barry, to him he's a dead relative.  Max was his mentor, showed him the ropes of the hero business and was his only friend for a time.


----------



## Bender (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh, I see

Btw any idea why they're giving  Wally a new costume? I don't see the problem with similar looking Flash's


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 3, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I read Flash Reborn #1 and I gotta ask you guys what you think
> 
> Why is Kid Flash in a pissy mood that Barry is back?



Bad Writing.

While yes, bart is upset that max wasnt back, bart has always looked up to his grandfather as what he thinks to be the perfect superhero. There was really no reason for him to be so blatantly negative except that johns wanted him that way.

I've gotten over it now, but when it first came out it kinda pissed me off.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2009)

Barry and Wally's costumes only have 2 things different.

they need something more distinct


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2009)

dadsaf

DiDio/Tan on Outsiders


----------



## Bender (Oct 3, 2009)

It's a good thing Max Mercury came back before the Blackest Night

Can you imagine the mindfuckage he'd put on ol' Bart


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 4, 2009)

You'd think being EIC would be too time-consuming for a full writing gig.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 4, 2009)

Brushing up on your writing eh, DiDio?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2009)

a few months back I'd be against this, but his Metal Men was a great read so I'll give him the benefit of actually reading this.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2009)

*The Flash* will have a main story by Johns/Manapul that apparently focuses on the whole Flash family but primarily Barry, BUT there will be a Johns/Kollins back-up that focuses solely on Wally


----------



## mow (Oct 5, 2009)

^ so much for the Rouges back-up 



Windwaker said:


> Bad Writing.
> 
> While yes, bart is upset that max wasnt back, bart has always looked up to his grandfather as what he thinks to be the perfect superhero. There was really no reason for him to be so blatantly negative except that johns wanted him that way.
> 
> I've gotten over it now, but when it first came out it kinda pissed me off.



I have no clue why people are caught up about this. bad writing? He's supposed to act out, it's the first human impulse immaturely and negatively. Max is everything to him, and he's in the same place Barry was in. Whose Barry anyway? a guy he's related to that he's never met? whoopedyfreakingdo. Why did Barry get to leave and not max?

 If 2 of my family members, my uncle who i've never met in my life and my dad went to a trip and both ended up missing, but then my uncle came back, ofcourse Im gonna wonder why my dad didnt come back with him. Bart is a kid, it would've been bad writing to have him behave any other way.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 5, 2009)

mow said:


> ^ so much for the Rouges back-up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A guy he's related to that he's never met that he has looked up to immensely for his entire life. A guy who he considers the epitome of what a superhero can be. Through Impulse, YJ, and TT there's numerous instances that show that Barry is to Bart as Supes is to conner (and numerous other superheroes).

I understand that he'd be bitter about Max not returning, but the fact that it seems like he's genuinely upset that barry is back is just ridiculous.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2009)

say you have two grandpas.  one was this awesome war hero and died well before you ever even a thought, the guy is basically your hero, you've never met him but all the stories you're told make you think he must have been a truly great man you would have loved hanging out with .  The other was an average schmoe, did nothing special with his life, but was made up the vast majority of your happiest childhood memories and losing him was one of the most devastating thing in your childhood.

you have the opportinuity to bring one back to life.  Pick one.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2009)

According to DiDio, the government conspiracies from Wonder Woman, the Superbooks, FCA: Escape, JSA vs Kobra are all connected in a web of bigger conspiracies...


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2009)

^ Whaddya mean Government conspiracies? I haven't been too up-to date with Wonder Woman comics. Is she still apart of that organization with Nemesis? Are they still pissed that she killed Max Lord?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2009)

in the Superbooks, Project 7734 is a massive government operation that is preparing for war against New Krypton, and they can honestly win.  They have most of Supes' villains on their payroll, unlimited access to american resources, an alliance with a magical empire, fucking satellites that shoot magic missiles of death, and a weaponized Captain Atom.

WW doesn't really have any conspiracies anymore, now that Nemesis has left to book...

... which leads me to Escape.  the GPA is obviously up to something HUGE and they went to extreme lengths just to test who could be allowed to even know about it, plus it was so big they laughed when Amanda Waller asked to join ... but they want Nemesis 

JSA vs Kobra basically shows that Kobra is much more powerful than anyone expected, it's just that their leader was a fucking moron and their new one is a genius


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2009)

As for choosing grandpa's I'd say the one I've had happier memories with. It's like choosing between my moms dad and my dad's dad. I know I'd pick my moms dad since he's the one I love the most and understood my love for comic books in the first place. 




Kilowog said:


> in the Superbooks, Project 7734 is a massive government operation that is preparing for war against New Krypton, and they can honestly win.  They have most of Supes' villains on their payroll, unlimited access to american resources, an alliance with a magical empire, fucking satellites that shoot magic missiles of death, and a weaponized Captain Atom.
> 
> WW doesn't really have any conspiracies anymore, now that Nemesis has left to book...
> 
> ... which leads me to Escape.  the GPA is obviously up to something HUGE and they went to extreme lengths just to test who could be allowed to even know about it, plus it was so big they laughed when Amanda Waller asked to join ... but they want Nemesis



HOLY SHIT!

MEGA FUCKING WIN EVENT AFTER BLACKEST NIGHT! 

pek pek pek


Maybe I should get escape


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> say you have two grandpas.  one was this awesome war hero and died well before you ever even a thought, the guy is basically your hero, you've never met him but all the stories you're told make you think he must have been a truly great man you would have loved hanging out with .  The other was an average schmoe, did nothing special with his life, but was made up the vast majority of your happiest childhood memories and losing him was one of the most devastating thing in your childhood.
> 
> you have the opportinuity to bring one back to life.  Pick one.



I have no problem with the fact that Bart is pissed that Max didn't come back, this makes sense and you are preaching to the choir. It doesnt make sense that this leads him to think negatively/apprehensively on Barry as he does in Rebirth 1. It's not like barry had any say in the matter, and its odd for Bart to assume that its somehow his fault.

Bart should be happy that his grandfather is back, while at the same time upset that Max isnt back. Not completely indifferent to the fact that his grandfather is back other than thinking "Oh well why isnt max back?" and "I don't even KNOW this guy! Wally's the real flash! Rargh sob!"

Bart isnt THAT childish, even as a teenager.


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I have no problem with the fact that Bart is pissed that Max didn't come back, this makes sense and you are preaching to the choir. It doesnt make sense that this leads him to think negatively/apprehensively on Barry as he does in Rebirth 1. It's not like barry had any say in the matter, and its odd for Bart to assume that its somehow his fault.
> 
> Bart should be happy that his grandfather is back, while at the same time upset that Max isnt back. Not completely indifferent to the fact that his grandfather is back other than thinking "Oh well why isnt max back?" and "I don't even KNOW this guy! Wally's the real flash! Rargh sob!"
> 
> Bart isnt THAT childish, even as a teenager.



Dude, he's a teenager sometimes teens can be childish as well.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 6, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Dude, he's a teenager sometimes teens can be childish as well.



Bart is pretty mature for his age though (when it comes to things that matter).

He acted with the same measure of maturity as he would have back in his impulse days, not how he currently is.

It was an odd momentary lapse of maturity imo.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 7, 2009)

> >We know that next year has a big Superman event coming, and, you've also told us that Green Arrow Oliver Queen has something big coming down-- are the two events related?
> 
> >DiDio: Peripherally. There are story beats that tie the two together, but they are two separate stories.
> 
> >Steely Dan




also Bedard has confirmed that R.E.B.E.L.S is a big part of something next year

speculation AWAY!

also


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2009)

> also Bedard has confirmed that R.E.B.E.L.S is a big part of something next year
> 
> speculation AWAY!



Well Robinson flat out said JLA and R.E.B.E.L.S. will tie together next year.  Robinson is the driver of the Superbus and is given the keys to do whatever he wants with the Legion in the present day.  This all leads me to think the Earth-New Krypton War is nigh.

I'd imagine a huge ass planetary war is likely to gain Dox's attention, he jumped on the Rann/Thanagar war like Elvis to a tub of bacon grease, and all this LoSH stuff going on is very likely going to pique his interest.

Plus you know, good ol' daddy dearest is likely going to have a role in this.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 8, 2009)

> Bart should be happy that his grandfather is back, while at the same time upset that Max isnt back. Not completely indifferent to the fact that his grandfather is back other than thinking "Oh well why isnt max back?" and "I don't even KNOW this guy! Wally's the real flash! Rargh sob!"
> 
> Bart isnt THAT childish, even as a teenager.


What he said wasn't childish it was emotional. People always expect people to behave like robots in fiction.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 9, 2009)

Gunners said:


> What he said wasn't childish it was emotional. People always expect people to behave like robots in fiction.



Im not upset at his emotions, just the target of them.

He has the right to be upset, and even bratty, but i don't see why he'd take it out on barry.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Six #14 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

> *Michael from Berlin knows that you are already planning your next big event, and that it will likely be coming in 2011. He also knows you won't share any details yet. He's very clever [laughs]. What he doesn't know is which players, specifically villains, will be featured prominently.*
> 
> Players to watch that I'll be working with in the future? The Flash Rogues obviously. Hector Hammond. And one character, I'm looking very, very forward to working with is Black Manta.
> *
> ...


neat            .


----------



## Taleran (Oct 14, 2009)

AQUAMAN: REBIRTH!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Raven broke out the Ultimate Nightcrawler moved on datass.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 14, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Raven broke out the Ultimate Nightcrawler moved on datass.



Seriously, why does every comic hero know how to do either a handstand slpit kick of a one ed cartwheel?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 14, 2009)

Taleran said:


> also Bedard has confirmed that R.E.B.E.L.S is a big part of something next year
> 
> speculation AWAY!
> 
> also



Also, how the ass did I miss this post?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Seriously, why does every comic hero know how to do either a handstand slpit kick of a one ed cartwheel?


If you teleport it comes naturally, like a sixth sense.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 14, 2009)

How would you guys respond if I said, "Ive never read R.E.B.E.L.S. before..."


----------



## Taleran (Oct 14, 2009)

I would say what are you waiting for


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> How would you guys respond if I said, "Ive never read R.E.B.E.L.S. before..."


I'd most likely say, "It's an O.K. book, but if you hadn't read it you aren't missing anything special. "


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

hey m0, Taleran, you guys read Secret Six yet?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 14, 2009)

nope the characters don't interest me in the slightest


and I'm reading DC 1mil right now having just read ASS recently and man this is a mind job, well played Morrison


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Read the Battle for the Cowl tie-in, it was ok. Then read two random issues (can't remember the numbers). Ragdoll went into what I call "accelerated Deadpool mode" in that issue. At first it was kinda funny (like Deadpool), then it was expected (like Deadpool) and finally it was  'OMG this shit is so motherfucking annoying. How did I ever find this moronic babbling humorous. I'm never reading this bullshit ever again' (like Deadpool).


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

> nope the characters don't interest me in the slightest


that's kind of the point, these are guys people aren't supposed to give a shit about but they're awesome.



 Plus I feel it's DC's best book on a monthly basis (and yes this includes B&R, REBELS and GL).  Definitely Simone's absolute best work.


> m0 says stuff about ragdoll


yes but is just part of an ensemble, but most of the time his jokes are background stuff, like when "the grownups are talking" he's in the background saying random shit while no one is paying attention to him.




> and I'm reading DC 1mil right now having just read ASS recently and man this is a mind job, well played Morrison


I only read the TPB which reedits the main series and select tie-ins to form a cohesive story.  I liked it.

the ending made me


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Definitely Simone's absolute best work.



Cause we all know Wonder Woman isn't...


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

It's decent enough.

My main problem with it, aside from the fact that I'm always comparing it to Rucka's run in my mind,  is that Simone is *not* an "epic" type of writer, she's more suited for comedy/street level stuff like Deadpool and Secret Six.

Like I said Rise of the Olympian was decent enough, but you can tell Simone has no idea how to write an a big mythical epic story, she writes the character moments and bits of humor well but that doesn't save it for me.  But I will give her credit for the fact that she had to take over right after the horseshit that  Amazons Attack.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Rise of the Olympian was boring. The creature (who was so boring that I forget her name) was boring. Rucka made me dig the WW mythos and Simone is slowly but surely bringing me back to square one.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

Genocide 

but from what I can tell (she's on CBR *a lot* these days) it was the editors who made her use the "jumpsuit" greek gods rather than Rucka's Fablesque interpretation.  

But as far as I can tell the way Ares and Athena were fucked up character wise was Simone's fault.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm looking forward to BN: WW though.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2009)

You have to admit though, that Aaron Lopresti is better than most of the artists on Rucka's run


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 15, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> You have to admit though, that Aaron Lopresti is better than most of the artists on Rucka's run



I dunno, his style always seemed Amanda Conner-ish to me... which isn't a compliment.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2009)

new Booster Gold was good.  Booster vs Damian   also Rip Hunter is the man.

Blue Beetle back up made me   I don't think Black Beetle is lying...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 15, 2009)

I always figured that Black Beetle would either be 'him' or Kord. Guess I was right.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 15, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> new Booster Gold was good.  Booster vs Damian   also Rip Hunter is the man.
> 
> Blue Beetle back up made me   I don't think Black Beetle is lying...





LIL_M0 said:


> I always figured that Black Beetle would either be 'him' or Kord. Guess I was right.



Shit, I keep forgetting Booster has an ongoing, with a Blue Beetle back up no less.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 15, 2009)

I only read BG for the back up.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 15, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I only read BG for the back up.



I like BG in small doses. He was awesome to me back in the day during the Hot Boyz, but once he went solo, eh, not much to write home about.



Oh, you meant Booster Gold. He's kinda cool I guess.

/Is positive M0 will be the only person to get that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I like BG in small doses. He was awesome to me back in the day during the Hot Boyz, but once he went solo, eh, not much to write home about.
> 
> 
> 
> /Is positive M0 will be the only person to get that


As soon as I sai "Hot Boys" I laughed my ass off. Then looked for my Balla Blockin dvd. 


> Oh, you meant Booster Gold. He's kinda cool I guess.
> .


He's ok, I just haven't been keeping up with the story since the Batman mini arc (issues 12 and 13... or was that 11 and 12? )


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 15, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> As soon as I sai "Hot Boys" I laughed my ass off. Then looked for my Balla Blockin dvd.  He's ok, I just haven't been keeping up with the story since the Batman mini arc (issues 12 and 13... or was that 11 and 12? )



Balla Blockin.....that was the one where Lil Wayne kills the mailman for not bringing the welfare checks on time right?

Also, I think I'd Booster better if Kord was still alive. I liked Ted Kord.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 17, 2009)

Is 52 good?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 17, 2009)

yes
yes
yes
yes


----------



## mow (Oct 18, 2009)

I 123 the above.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 18, 2009)

It's so damn good, that I'm predicting an Absolute format some years down the road.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 18, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> Is 52 good?



Fuck yes, go read it now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 18, 2009)

And avoid Countdown, NO MATTER WHAT.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 18, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And avoid Countdown, NO MATTER WHAT.



Avoid it like the plague.


----------



## mow (Oct 18, 2009)

Ahhh, it's one of those times I've proved to be intellectually superior to everyone by not even reading a single issue of Countdown. Just I've done the same for BND-Spiderman.

I win.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 18, 2009)

mow said:


> Ahhh, it's one of those times I've proved to be intellectually superior to everyone by not even reading a single issue of Countdown. Just I've done the same for BND-Spiderman.
> 
> I win.



And we're all superior still to anyone who bought more than 3 issues of Countdown.

Thank you, DCP.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 18, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And avoid Countdown, NO MATTER WHAT.





Emperor Joker said:


> Avoid it like the plague.


But it has Jason Todd and Donna Troy. Why would he avoid such biblical win?




mow said:


> Ahhh, it's one of those times I've proved to be intellectually superior to everyone by not even reading a single issue of Countdown. Just I've done the same for BND-Spiderman.
> 
> I win.


If Spidey 600 counts as BND, then you don't sir. Doc fucking Ock


----------



## Taleran (Oct 18, 2009)

mow said:


> Ahhh, it's one of those times I've proved to be intellectually superior to everyone by not even reading a single issue of Countdown. Just I've done the same for BND-Spiderman.
> 
> I win.



I am in the same boat

We are good people

or did I read the Darkseid Orion issue at the end I don't recall


----------



## Castiel (Oct 18, 2009)

you did, and you insisted it be included with the Death of the New Gods collection.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 18, 2009)

You know I think its also the only issue that is kept Canon through Final Crisis

and after FC, DoTNG looked ALOT WORSE


and after all that out of Countdown FC and DoTNG I wonder which Trade I do own


----------



## Taleran (Oct 19, 2009)

Time for everyones favorite time of the month






> 1) Emerson_Nickerson wrote:
> What is the next villain we should keep our eyes on to get an upgrade in the manner which we have been of late with Brainiac and Starro?
> 
> DiDio: Let me think. Good question. I mean, Prometheus is front and center because of Justice League: Cry for Justice right now. But that’s a more immediate story, not something that’s playing out in the foreseeable future.  Because Brainiac comes back in a big way.
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2009)

wow the new issue of the Mighty was just great, solicits say this is only a 12 issue mini, damn the next 4 issues should be fucking intense.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 19, 2009)

Solicits are up.

YES to a reissue of the Adam Hughes Zatanna statue. . . and a Harley Quinn!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Justice League of America #38 preview_


----------



## mow (Oct 21, 2009)

Stabbing my eyes out would be more merciful than reading this book with that artwork


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 21, 2009)

Who the -- ?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2009)

Blue Beetle/ Batman/ Hawkman hybrid? 

Bagley's art is so ugly/ weird looking. It only worked for USM.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 21, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Blue Beetle/ Batman/ Hawkman hybrid?
> 
> Bagley's art is so ugly/ weird looking. *It only worked for USM*.



This, I agree with.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 21, 2009)

Can we get OVER the big three?  I've been ignoring JLA forever aside from animated.  Then I hear the big 3 are leaving and I'm like yay, a team of peers now not people following the big three around.  But it's been how long and they STILL aren't past this?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> *Can we get OVER the big three?*  I've been ignoring JLA forever aside from animated.  Then I hear the big 3 are leaving and I'm like yay, a team of peers now not people following the big three around.  But it's been how long and they STILL aren't past this?


If I had more reps to offer you'd get some. 

Seriously though. Those three all have their own books, JLA should have elaborated more on the minor characters (with non-crappy stories).


----------



## Taleran (Oct 21, 2009)

Uhhh earth to JLA writer and artist your drawing of Despero is misisng one crucial part


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Uhhh earth to JLA writer and artist your drawing of Despero is misisng one crucial part



He shouldn't have a body?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh and I've found the one true reading order for Final Crisis

Rock of Ages
World War 3 (JLA one not 52)
Seven Soldiers 
RIP
Final Crisis (trade version not just 1 - 7)

I recently did just this and its pretty


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2009)

But if you have to do all of that shit to enjoy Final Crisis, it makes the experience unrewarding


----------



## Taleran (Oct 21, 2009)

I didn't say that

I said it was  to read it like that, I still have tons of fun just reading FC, its just all the little things he throws in to call back to at later points make it interesting to read together



it also helps that each one is a great story in and of itself


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2009)

JLA was funny.

Vixen: where were you, we were having an important meeting
Zatanna: there are zombies going crazy, they're killed like a dozen people while you were having your bitch fest

*paraphrased of course*




> He shouldn't have a body?


REBELS issue where he gets his head chopped off specifically said this was AFTER this issue of JLA, that's why his soldiers were confused, they thought the JLA were coming after him.

also I think he meant his cape.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 21, 2009)

nah I missed that bit too I kinda wanted his head to be missing


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm hoping there was a point to the Despero stuff, since Robinson and Bedard have been planning this crossover for next year and I'm fairly certain JLA will be a part of it (Guardian and Mon-El on the JLA roster, plus Dr. LightXGuardian ship)


----------



## Taleran (Oct 21, 2009)

Something that surprised me reading over all the New God stories

there 1 very important character that noone brought back from the days of Kirby



hes only appeared outside the original 4th World stuff in DoTNG and thats only as a disguise for someone else

really strange, hes also the only guy Metron has ever shook hands with


----------



## KidQuick (Oct 21, 2009)

You know, if it's brian Azarello, I don't really have any problem with him depicting Batman with guns. That's kinda his schtick anyway. This little gem look wonderful, with great clean pages and lovely coloring. I'm a fan.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 21, 2009)

you've never read any Golden Age Batman have you? Guns everywhere


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2009)

ok so I just read all of JLA #38, it was alright.  better than it's been in a while (180 from Cry For Justice), and I seem to be the only person here who doesn't wish to have Mark Bagley sodomized and tortured to death so I didn't have that much of a problem with his art.


----------



## KidQuick (Oct 22, 2009)

Taleran said:


> you've never read any Golden Age Batman have you? Guns everywhere



guilty.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 22, 2009)

new Brave/Bold was very good.  JMS' run is shaping up to be great.





Taleran said:


> you've never read any Golden Age Batman have you? Guns everywhere


----------



## Taleran (Oct 22, 2009)

JMS and great don't go together that often


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 22, 2009)

Often enough. Or did you mean that sarcastically?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 22, 2009)

seriously though, this is the best Barry Allen story of the decade.

edit: damn, forgot WC, ok 2nd best


----------



## Taleran (Oct 23, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Often enough. Or did you mean that sarcastically?



no I meant exactly what I said


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 23, 2009)

Taleran said:


> no I meant exactly what I said



K. Even if only half or even a third of his stuff is excellent, that's still easily more than what most writers can do. Most recently he's done Thor and Silver Surfer Requiem, which would be enough for me to forgive him for BND even if the whole thing had been his idea.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2009)

whatever, point is that the new B/B was a great, great issue.  JMS has a clear grasp of Barry Allen the character and it was a great WW2 story.


----------



## Bender (Oct 24, 2009)

Yo guys question which issue is it that Batman has been the craziest shortly after Jason Todd's demise? I'm hoping to get one of those issues when I go to the comic book store tomorrow (since I got my paycheck and all pek ). Also I'm thinking about getting the Flash Rogues war how good is that Flash arc?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm surprised Chris Yost is the *only* writer to really go into what the aftereffects of Final Crisis would be.  Everyone just goes all "Darkseid came, stuff happened, Batman died", but no one is touching upon the idea that *the majority of the Earth were turned into Justifiers.*

I mean in IIM Mari had a controller disk on her neck for a few seconds and it shattered her, Darkseid's reign lasted at least a month, and the people who weren't Justifiers were hunted.


Yost has brought this up in 3 different comics.

in RR he had part of Tim's motivations be that he was turned into a justifier and heard the ALE.  In his Starfire issue of Titans he wrote an interesting connection between the idea of the ALE and Starfire's already traumatic life.

and recently in his SoG fill-in, the breaking point of the priest's sanity is the sight of millions of people being turned into Justifiers and swarming his church.  the new god's assault on the old.


you'd think this would be perfect material for other writers to start from.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2009)

> Something that Professor Zoom said in Flash Rebirth #4 got me thinking up a theory.
> 
> "I have a resurrection of my own in the days ahead."
> 
> Does anyone else think that Professor Zoom is going to repower Zoom so that Zoom can resurrect Professor Zoom so that he can travel in time and resurrect Barry, starting Flash Rebirth and that the whole thing will end with Zoom (Hunter, Thawne or both of them) traveling back in time and killing Barry's mom and framing his dad for it so that Barry becomes a cop and puts him in the place where the whole Flash legacy starts?




damn just damn


----------



## mow (Oct 27, 2009)

see Kil, that's what's pissing me off so much about DC and Blackest Night. The last issue of  FC had that news bulletin where everyone knew the multiverse exists, I was expecting DC to turn into an Authority/Planetary kinda of existence with major deals and traveling and exchange of delegation and politics arising. but noooooooooooooooooooooo. Bats died. stupid people coming back to life and everything afterwards is gonna be dealing with the ramifications of Death and not the fact 52 earths have now become aware they all exist in the same place fuckity fuck.

ALSO WHERE IS MY NIX UOTAN? 

and Tal that just gave me a headache but damn if it didnt make sense


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2009)

Multiversity in 2010.

but yeah I agree.  but still Yost does a good job with the aftermath of FC so that's something.  the way he incorporated it with Starfire was pretty good.


Taleran said:


> damn just damn



my brain ...


----------



## Bender (Oct 27, 2009)

THANK YOU Kilo thank you!

It pisses me the fuck off how there have been barely any references to Final Crisis or the fact that Darkseid enslaved the whole planet. I mean seriously, can we at least get some pics of the heroes we didn't see in FC with Justifier helmets. The only ones we have seen are Tim, and Starfire.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 27, 2009)

Damn, i should re read Final Crisis b/c I dont remember half of the shit you guys are talking about...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 27, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Damn, i should re read Final Crisis b/c I dont remember half of the shit you guys are talking about...



What this guy said. And I just read it like three weeks ago

Aw fuck it. I know damn well I aint re-reading it


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2009)

Morrison crams as much into every page as he can in everything he does



kinda why I wish 	J. G. Jones or Frank to do RIP, nothing against Daniel but I think there was much more Morrison wanted out of it


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Damn, i should re read Final Crisis b/c I dont remember half of the shit you guys are talking about...





Chaos Ghost said:


> What this guy said. And I just read it like three weeks ago
> 
> Aw fuck it. I know damn well I aint re-reading it



justifiers = darkseid mind slaves with the bucket helmets

kind of hard to miss.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> justifiers = darkseid mind slaves with the bucket helmets
> 
> kind of hard to miss.



I know what the fuck a Justifier is

Hell, Ollie was one. You think I of all people wouldn't catch that?

I was more talking about qwhat Mow touched on, about everyone being aware of the multiverse and such. I think I missed that


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

oh yeah, that was a small bit at the end.  some guys on the news were all "hey other 'verses exist"


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> oh yeah, that was a small bit at the end.  some guys on the news were all "hey other 'verses exist"



I see. I actually think I may re-read it with some of the essential tie-ins. I only read part of Rogue's Revenge I think it was and Rage of the Red Lanterns(which come tax time I will own, hardcover)


----------



## Taleran (Oct 28, 2009)

Read the whats in the Trade in the order of the Trade


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 28, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Read the whats in the Trade in the order of the Trade



Tell me what it includes. Sure, I could always look it up. But, that would require opening another window. And, ya know, I'm kinda half-way watching porn/half-way cleaning my room/halfway listening to Theory of a Deadman, so that's just not gonna happen.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 28, 2009)

What should I read pre- Final Crisis? I know I need to read Superboy Prime, and 52 but is there anything else you recommend?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 28, 2009)

* Final Crisis #1-3
    * Superman Beyond #1-2
    * Submit
    * Final Crisis #4–5
* * Batman #682–683*
    * Final Crisis #6–7

Bolded isn't in the FC trade


----------



## mow (Oct 28, 2009)

I just don't think DC verse is prepared for Morrison's vision of it. 

One day when he's E-i-C, tho...yes. That's what I want for xmas, and hannauk and eid and every bday. I want GM as E-i-C. If we all wish it it's bound to happen.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2009)

Taleran said:


> * Final Crisis #1-3
> * Superman Beyond #1-2
> * Submit
> * Final Crisis #4?5
> ...



He's asking for stuff that comes before FC.


----------



## mow (Oct 28, 2009)

Ah

Well, If you want to go as far back as possible, you'll have to read all Kirby DC work, Morrison's Animal man, and Seven Soldiers of Victory


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2009)

I think Seven Soldiers is probably the only one that's really relevant.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 28, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> He's asking for stuff that comes before FC.



no Chaos Ghost asked for the order in the trade


----------



## mow (Oct 28, 2009)

Well the idea of concept vs creator & Limbo was initially set in Animal Man. And Kirby's Fourth World is instrumental and so is Kamandi. I don't see how anyone can truly grasp the importance of Final Crisis and what Morrison was doing without at least having read a few of those titles.

Pete's talking about typhoon's post, Tal.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah im asking for stuff before Final Crisis. I read that and all the tie ends and a lot of stuff after it til current. 

Really dont wanna read Animal Man, but if its that good then i will


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 28, 2009)

mow said:


> Ah
> 
> Well, If you want to go as far back as possible, you'll have to read all Kirby DC work,* Morrison's Animal man*, and Seven Soldiers of Victory


I'd already planned on reading the underlined, will probally read the bolded.

Maybe.


Taleran said:


> no Chaos Ghost asked for the order in the trade


All of which I've read apparently, save for Superman Beyond


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2009)

... you skipped Superman Beyond?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 28, 2009)

How the hell did you manage to do that?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

I know, it's pretty much the most important tie-in.  I mean FC is confusing as it is, must have been incomprehensible without Beyond.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

World Finest was pointless.


----------



## Bender (Oct 28, 2009)

YOU SKIPPED SUPERMAN BEYOND!??!?!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

Superman Beyond was fucking stupid. Kudos to CG for skipping it.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 28, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Superman Beyond was fucking stupid. Kudos to CG for skipping it.



this is why we can never be real friends

you disappoint me


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

We wouldn't be friends anyways. I hate all of you who blindly follow Morrison.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't I just happen to like everything I have read that he has written


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

That's what they all say.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes. Because Grant Morrison has basically never written anything outright bad.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Yes. Because Grant Morrison has basically never written anything outright bad.



*#56*: *Tape - Rideau[/SIZE] 

>_>*


----------



## Bender (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't like GRANT MORRISON that much but I do like him for Batman R.I.P. and Final Crisis

Every other project of his toilet  paper.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

Other than Batman (or New X-Men)...  I could care less.


> I hate all of you who blindly follow Morrison.


I also think the same of people that blindly follow Geoff Johns.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 28, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Yes. Because Grant Morrison has basically never written anything outright bad.



M0 reads comics for different reasons than the rest of us




> I also think the same of people that blindly follow Geoff Johns.



I agree and I don't follow writers I follow good comics, its just kinda weird that the same names show up more than once


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

> M0 reads comics for different reasons than the rest of us


As always: art first, story second. 

Morrison still isn't the worlds greatest scribe.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

when it comes to Morrison, the dude just hasn't written anything I thought outright sucked.  A couple stuff he did might have been meh, but overall his body of work shines.



LIL_M0 said:


> *#56*: *Tape - Rideau[/SIZE]
> 
> >_>*


*

i dun git it*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> i dun git it


Says the forums chief Morrison-tard.
*
*EDIT*

I see your edits. 


> when it comes to Morrison, the dude just hasn't written anything I thought outright sucked. A couple stuff he did might have been meh, but overall his body of work shines.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 28, 2009)

so is poison ivy Batman's beyach or nightwings?

Also WHY IS GREEN ARROW THE PRETTY BOY NO ONE CANT TOUCH?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Morrison still isn't the worlds greatest scribe.



He's one of the few that really tries to kind of push the boundaries a lot, and tries to write things that are smart, which i like. He's not the only one of course, but Alan Moore is a douchebag and Neil Gaiman just doesn't write that much these days and the rest don't do mainstream stuff like Batman.


----------



## Bender (Oct 28, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> so is poison ivy Batman's beyach or nightwings?
> 
> Also WHY IS GREEN ARROW THE PRETTY BOY NO ONE CANT TOUCH?



No Ivy is and always has been Batman's hoe 

Green Arrow is married


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 28, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Green Arrow is married



No, he's wedding was interrupted, and turned out to be a sham.

He doesnt deserve to be with Black Canary, no way in a million years.

Green Arrow is a green pansy, green of envy that doesnt give money to the poor.
BTW what happened to Barbara Batgirl?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2009)

Uh, she got shot through the spine and is now Oracle?


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 28, 2009)

lol that happened like 20 years ago


----------



## Bender (Oct 28, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> BTW what happened to Barbara Batgirl?



 

She's Oracle


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 28, 2009)

Anyone read World's Finest #1 yet? I liked it.


----------



## Bender (Oct 29, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Anyone read World's Finest #1 yet? I liked it.



Nope because I wasted the rest of my money on Blackest Night issues


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 29, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *#56*: *Tape - Rideau[/SIZE]
> 
> >_>*


*

Final Crisis: Sketchbook is more satisfying than anything released in the main story.*


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 29, 2009)

Plus, Arkham Asylum is atrocious.


----------



## mow (Oct 29, 2009)

Morrison is probably the best damn writer out there. It's not about being a fanboy, it's about him and his writing being fucking brilliant.

The Invisibles (A+), The Flith(A+), All Star Supes(A+), Final Crisis(A+), Animal Man(A+), Arkhum Asylum(A), Fantastic Four: 1234(A+), New X-Men(A+), Batman(A+), 52(A+), Seaguy(A+), We3(A+), JLA(A+), Seven Soldiers of Victory(A+), Flex Mentallo (B)etc. 

His worst output stomps some of the other best writers greatest output. He constantly finds ways to challenge how you perceive comics and the concept of story telling as a whole, pens some of the most intelligent scripts and everyone who says they don't get half his stuff are just too damn stupid to use their brains for a change. Again, it's like people reading Nietzsche and saying it's too philosophical to comprehend. Open your damn mind and actually _read_. Not 
everything is punch punch punch pretty colours.

I mean fuck, The Invisibles, mentally straining as it is, has some of the most revolutionary and mind opening. I mean I still feel some of the concepts have flew by me because I'm not as well read in various topics he touched upon. It's a book that actually forces you to go read other books, both religious/philosophy/political. & I'm sorry, but any book that leads you to such an ongoing journey of knowledge is a fucking masterpiece.



			
				Morrison said:
			
		

> The comics medium is a very specialized area of the Arts, home to many rare and talented blooms and flowering imaginations and it breaks my heart to see so many of our best and brightest bowing down to the same market pressures which drive lowest-common-denominator blockbuster movies and television cop shows. Let's see if we can call time on this trend by demanding and creating big, wild comics which stretch our imaginations. Let's make living breathing, sprawling adventures filled with mind-blowing images of things unseen on Earth. Let's make artifacts that are not faux-games or movies but something other, something so rare and strange it might as well be a window into another universe because that's what it is.



That's what comics should be about. And that's all I'm ever gonna say on this matter.

QED


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)

personally still haven't tried Invisibles yet, tried at least 3 times but Morrison is just _too_ crazy in this.  But I got through the Filth and loved it so I'm sure i'll eventually get along to Invisibles


LIL_M0 said:


> Says the forums chief Morrison-tard.



no that's mow.  guy even scares me with his devotion.





Petes12 said:


> He's one of the few that really tries to kind of push the boundaries a lot, and tries to write things that are smart, which i like. He's not the only one of course, but Alan Moore is a douchebag and Neil Gaiman just doesn't write that much these days and the rest don't do mainstream stuff like Batman.


don't forget that Moore is just fucking crazy, plus the man actually flat out says he's above superhero comics even though he freely admits he hasn'tr read a DC or Marvel book in 15 years.





ghstwrld said:


> Plus, Arkham Asylum is atrocious.



no


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2009)

I think douchebag covered the Moore thing pretty well.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> no that's mow.


?! 


mow said:


> Morrison is probably the best damn writer out there. [...] His worst output stomps some of the other best writers greatest output. [...] And that's all I'm ever gonna say on this matter.
> 
> QED


Et tu, nametwin?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2009)

Even Bendis says there are better writers out there, but they're on heroin M0 

There's, of course, lots of great writers out there who I enjoy reading. Morrison has the reputation he has though, because he tries to break the mold, and as a result he tells weird awesome sciencey absurd stuff that you just can't get from other writers. 

Brubaker's great, but there's a lot of writers like Brubaker.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 29, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I don't like GRANT MORRISON that much but I do like him for Batman R.I.P. and Final Crisis
> 
> Every other project of his toilet  paper.



This is like...the opposite of true.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 29, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> She's Oracle



Oh.. I am sorry but I am not a BATMAN fanboy, I just liked the cartoon and the old school tv show 

Does robin still date her? or at least I tought he did.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 29, 2009)

Dick Grayson is still her boyfriend sometimes, maybe, or something. He's normally Nightwing, currently Batman.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Oh.. I am sorry but I am not a BATMAN fanboy, I just liked the cartoon and the old school tv show
> 
> Does robin still date her? or at least I tought he did.



you don't have to be a fanboy to know about shit that happened *twenty years ago*

rosenbud was a sled


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 29, 2009)

I can't see how ANYONE can not be moved by We3.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> so is poison ivy Batman's beyach or nightwings?
> 
> Also WHY IS GREEN ARROW THE PRETTY BOY NO ONE CANT TOUCH?





Suigetsu said:


> No, he's wedding was interrupted, and turned out to be a sham.
> 
> He doesnt deserve to be with Black Canary, no way in a million years.
> 
> ...


*Negged you retarded, ignorant out of touch ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) punkass son of bitch.*
*composes self*


typhoon72 said:


> Anyone read World's Finest #1 yet? I liked it.


 I read it. Not sure why. Didn't do anything for me.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2009)

it was alright, really this is just an excuse to have team ups.

next issue should be good though:

Damian meets Jim Harper


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> it was alright, really this is just an excuse to have team ups.
> 
> next issue should be good though:
> 
> Damian meets Jim Harper



Speaking of team-ups, I haven't seen Brave and Bold on stands in a while. Is it still in publication?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2009)

yeah, JMS recently took it over after a filler arc with milestone characters.

nice art by Jesus Saiz, but it's really kind of a niche book, string of done-in-ones where established guys meet obscure guys


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yeah, JMS recently took it over after a filler arc with milestone characters.
> 
> nice art by Jesus Saiz, but it's really kind of a niche book, string of done-in-ones where established guys meet obscure guys



Last one I read was Static and Black Lightning, and I remember seeing a Xombie and Spectre one. 

How often do it come out?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2009)

it's monthly


----------



## Gooba (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Agmaster (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL @ CG's rage.
Haha.....that would suck on so many levels.


----------



## Bender (Oct 30, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> This is like...the opposite of true.



What...? Is that so wrong to like Morrison for Final Crisis and R.I.P.?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> What...? Is that so wrong to like Morrison for Final Crisis


Yes. 


> and R.I.P.?


No.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 30, 2009)

I still think FC was pretty good, didn't like the weird thing Morrison did where he only showed you like one scene for a panel then cut away though.


----------



## Bender (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah I gotta admit him not showing Superman screaming like a total bitch after Lois blown to hell by Clayface was kind of a downer


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> Plus, Arkham Asylum is atrocious.



This. 

I won't be reading anymore of that tripe.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 30, 2009)

Haven't touched that and don't plan on it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wish  I hadn't. All of these supplimental Gotham City titles have been mediocre to terrible.


Asylum: terrible
Azreal: meh
Batgirl: terrible
Red Robin: meh
Sirens: terrible
SoG: meh
Outsiders: meh
Worlds Finest: terrible
 Blackest Night: Batman


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 30, 2009)

I thought ghstwrld was talking about Morrison's Arkham book.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Maybe, but  was referring to the mini.


----------



## Bender (Oct 30, 2009)

Their reaction when they meet?  Or their reaction when they meet?


----------



## Slice (Oct 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I thought ghstwrld was talking about Morrison's Arkham book.



But how could you call this one bad?  The art alone is worth the money, the quality writing in this case is just a bonus.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 30, 2009)

I like arkham reborn, i think m0's crazy


----------



## Slice (Oct 30, 2009)

With the exception of "Batman and Robin" and "Red Robin #1" i didnt read anything beeing labelled "Batman: Reborn", i wait until the initial arcs are over to read everything in one go.

With B&R i simply cant wait... athought Quitely not drawing the recent issues would make it easier to do so.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Slice said:


> With the exception of "Batman and Robin" and "Red Robin #1" i didnt read anything beeing labelled "Batman: Reborn", i wait until the initial arcs are over to read everything in one go.
> 
> With B&R i simply cant wait... athought Quitely not drawing the recent issues would make it easier to do so.



Batwoman is great. Read this. 



> I like arkham reborn, i think m0's crazy


Crazy like a FOX!


----------



## Slice (Oct 30, 2009)

I will, as soon as the arc is over. I'm planning to read all of Batman: Reborn in one long sitting.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I thought ghstwrld was talking about Morrison's Arkham book.



he was.  Don't know people are thinking he was talking about Reborn.  which was good



Slice said:


> I will, as soon as the arc is over. I'm planning to read all of Batman: Reborn in one long sitting.



Batwoman 'Tec is already on it's 2nd arc





Taleran said:


> Haven't touched that and don't plan on it



why not?  AA was Morrison's first Batbooks (well can;t remember if this or Gothic came out first), and it was just an interesting read overall.  took me a while to fully grasp mcKean's layouts.  Clown at Midnight was very much a spiritual sequel of AA


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 30, 2009)

I prefer Morrison's supersane Joker, actually.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2009)

I like it cause it adequately explains in a nonBS way how the Joker from the various eras could be the same man even though they're so vastly different in personality.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 30, 2009)

Not to mention. . . a whole 'nother level of crazy.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _The Great Ten #1 preview_


----------



## Taleran (Nov 2, 2009)

I love me some more Bedard


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2009)

about damn time they gave the G10 their own mini, they've been promisign this for like 2-3 years.  methinks the Immortal Weapons and their popularity was what pushed DC into giving Bedard the go-ahead


----------



## mow (Nov 2, 2009)

I love the layout, reminds me of Fables.

Also, if Bedard channels half the magic he's doing on REBELS to this title, it will be epic


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah I'm usually not a fan of McDaniel but his layouts here look good.


----------



## Bender (Nov 2, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I prefer Morrison's supersane Joker, actually.



That joker is legendary


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Six #15 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 4, 2009)

> Comic Book Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer Morrison's supersane Joker, actually.
> ...


Links plz.


----------



## mow (Nov 4, 2009)

OSTANDER ​


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

Arkham Asylum: A Serious House on Serious Earth

This is the Arkham staff's default explanation for the way Joker's mind works when asked.  Also fits perfectly since:

in Last Rites, during the trip down memory lane we see that Joker switches up personality like mad through the years.

the current crazy killer Joker from the Morrison run is his new persona.  After being shot in the face by who he thought was Batman, his mind evolved into a pure crazy killer to go up against this Killer Batman.


pretty much confirmed that later on in B&R, Joker will throw away his current persona and take up a more traditional one when he goes up against Dick.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 4, 2009)

So i havent really been keeping up with many of the superbooks (cept adventure comics, but thats mainly due to me being a total YJ alumni fanboy), but is there really going to be a Earth vs. New krypton war? And when is that gonna go down?

Finally, what all should i read to be caught up for it when that happens, because that sounds all kinds of epic.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

likely going to be the event of 2010


----------



## mow (Nov 4, 2009)

Yep, first revealed in Secret Origin #2, called by the poozer a month before that issue 

Def after Blackest Night, since krypton is not going to be involved in BN (thank you for wasting our time and teasing us with glory when you delivered nothing but shit, BN: supes)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> is there really going to be a Earth vs. New krypton war? And when is that gonna go down?


Apparently next Spring.


> Finally, what all should i read to be caught up for it when that happens, because that sounds all kinds of epic.



Hmmm... 

My guess is probably the same point I jumped on at. *Action Comics 866-870*, *The New Krypton* one shot,  then just read the comics it's  suggests on the last page/ last panels.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

Lane's Project 7734 honestly has enough resources to give them a fighting chance against Kandor.

But since Kandor is going to be pretty much unscarred by BN this tips the balance in their favor.  I'm honestly curious to see which side Saturn is going to side with if any.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 4, 2009)

mow said:


> Yep, first revealed in Secret Origin #2, called by the poozer a month before that issue
> 
> Def after Blackest Night, since krypton is not going to be involved in BN (thank you for wasting our time and teasing us with glory when you delivered nothing but shit, BN: supes)



AWESOME 

So what books should i read to get caught up with the super situation? I figure i should start with the Brainiac arc by johns, then into everything leading up to new krypton? I hear its great (its the arc where Pa died right?) and i've been kicking myself to read it, but i just have never really been into superman outside of the JL or batman stories.


----------



## mow (Nov 4, 2009)

oh no no no! Do not miss out on the *AMAZING *legion arc john penned (srsly it's one of the greatest arcs in comics ever and the perfect example to turn anyone from a supes hater to a manic fan). or his Bizarro one for that matter. Honestly just read everything since Johns got pen duties on the book


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 4, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Apparently next Spring.
> 
> 
> Hmmm...
> ...



Yea, thats the brainiac arc.

Will do.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 4, 2009)

mow said:


> oh no no no! Do not miss out on the AMAZING legion arc john penned. or his Bizarro one for that matter. Honestly just read everything since Johns got pen duties on the book


This too. 

For some reason,  I was thinking Leigion happened after Brainiac.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 4, 2009)

Well at least you like the Legion M0 a saving grace


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 4, 2009)

How could I not like Polar Boy? or Star Man? 

But never Triplicate Girl.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 4, 2009)

She was only ever good in like 1 issue of Threeboot


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 4, 2009)

I've only read a few 3 boot issues. The last one and some where between the 20 preceding issues. Total was less than five.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

Taleran said:


> She was only ever good in like 1 issue of Threeboot



I liked the one where she jerked around with 3 guys at once, ending made me 

also love how in the "letters from fans" issue some weirdo started ranting about the ending of that issue being homophobic with the characters answering the question.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Today I became the most awesome  person to use this forum.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

I figured that would happen.


----------



## Id (Nov 4, 2009)

Looking forward to Lobo: Highway to Hell.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 4, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I liked the one where she jerked around with 3 guys at once, ending made me
> 
> also love how in the "letters from fans" issue some weirdo started ranting about the ending of that issue being homophobic with the characters answering the question.



yeah that was this issue


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2009)

Ostrander's still got it 

new SS was great, on the level of what Simone has been doing


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2009)

Shield #3 was pretty darn good.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 12, 2009)

Titans was nothing but empty promises. Roy lives


----------



## mow (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh petey, you're so cute, you actually thought it would be anything but.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 12, 2009)

Wasted potential right there


----------



## Rod (Nov 13, 2009)

Me opens WW book 4 yrs ago:

WW: who am I?

Me open WW book 2 days ago:

WW: who am I?

wtf? O.o
deep sh1t, man.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 13, 2009)

Rod said:


> Me opens WW book 4 yrs ago:
> 
> WW: who am I?
> 
> ...



Best summary ever.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2009)

*THE 4th WORLD SHALL RISE AGAIN!*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 13, 2009)

Gotta say, headbutt to the face looks painful as fuck, possibly the most painful move in comics next to the patented "hop on ur shoulders and punch ur ears move"

Also, Roy >>> your favorite Titan....unless that Titan is Dick. Dick's teh goddamn Batman after all.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Also, Roy >>> your favorite Titan....unless that Titan is Dick. Dick's teh goddamn Batman after all.



I agree with this. (Dick's my favorite, but Roy's a badass friend.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey look its Wolverine that guy from Youngblood and Hal Jordan


wait what


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 15, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I agree with this. (Dick's my favorite, but Roy's a badass friend.



I still think the whole "Red Arrow" nom de guerre is stupid as hell.  But I also don't read the current _Titans_ book, so what do I know?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 15, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> I still think the whole "Red Arrow" nom de guerre is stupid as hell.  But I also don't read the current _Titans_ book, so what do I know?



Alot.

No one should be reading Titans. Not even the writers, artists, or there families. 

I kinda miss the Arsenal name. Like the RA costume though.


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 15, 2009)

Arsenal was great because that made each member of the Arrow family unique.  You had Ollie, then Roy using a variety of weapons, and Connor, who, let's be honest, mostly got by on his martial arts skills.  Those were the days.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh and as for the designs itself I find them horrible


----------



## Bender (Nov 15, 2009)

What the hell happened to Roy anyways? After his stint with the Justice League he's all up and disappeared.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 15, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> What the hell happened to Roy anyways? After his stint with the Justice League he's all up and disappeared.



Titans happened.

Fucking.

TITANS.


Though, I find it hard to belive that this new league that will have Ollie, Hal, Dick, and Donna won't have some occasional Roy love.


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 15, 2009)

That "League" is _so_ going to be the equivalent of the current Teen Titans line-up.  A couple mainstays, but mostly placeholders for other characters circumstances won't allow to be on the team.  It's boring.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 15, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> That "League" is _so_ going to be the equivalent of the current Teen Titans line-up.  A couple mainstays, but mostly placeholders for other characters circumstances won't allow to be on the team.  It's boring.



The fact that its basiclly CFJ League meets Titans with some random Mon-El makes me go "meh" to teh whole project.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 15, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Hey look its Wolverine that guy from Youngblood and Hal Jordan
> 
> 
> wait what




 Liefeld is a *HUGE* Titans fan and Roy was his favorite, thus he based the youngbloods arrow dude off Roy.  but I think that's supposed to be Ollie in the pic


----------



## Shadow (Nov 15, 2009)

is dick in the league as bruce's replacement? they never did clarify that did they?


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 15, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> Arsenal was great because that made each member of the Arrow family unique.  You had Ollie, *then Roy using a variety of weapons, and Connor, who, let's be honest, mostly got by on his martial arts skills.*  Those were the days.





Roy and Connor are different characters?!?! I've been thinking they're the same dude for some reason. This explains all the inconsistency I've been perceiving.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 15, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Roy and Connor are different characters?!?! I've been thinking they're the same dude for some reason. This explains all the inconsistency I've been perceiving.



This literally made me LOL IRL.


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 15, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Roy and Connor are different characters?!?! I've been thinking they're the same dude for some reason. This explains all the inconsistency I've been perceiving.



Holy shit, I just blew your mind then, didn't I?  Awesome .


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, yeah you did. I'm going to have to go back and re-read issues with Roy/Connor now.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2009)

"honor is in the work" is my new fb status


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 15, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Yeah, yeah you did. I'm going to have to go back and re-read issues with Roy/Connor now.


Don't worry, they only interact like three times



Banhammer said:


> "honor is in the work" is my new fb status



Why am I not a friend on your fb so that I may troll it?


----------



## Bender (Nov 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Titans happened.
> 
> Fucking.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, now I remember .

Shit is gay as hell.

Titan's comic is as gay as the current Teen Titan's comic and it's shitty line-up. Shit was just fucking unnecessary as was fucking over Trigon look like MC hammer when he lost his money.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 15, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Oh yeah, now I remember .
> 
> Shit is gay as hell.
> 
> Titan's comic is as gay as the current Teen Titan's comic and it's shitty line-up. Shit was just fucking unnecessary as was fucking over Trigon look like MC hammer when he lost his money.



Trigon arc was good, Jericho arc started out decent, everything is warm ass juice


----------



## Bender (Nov 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Trigon arc was good, Jericho arc started out decent, everything is warm ass juice



Meh, that's your opinion they had to restart Titans to give Dick another team to lead since Batman robbed his ass of the Outsiders. The only arc of Titans I can agree with was the Titans Deathtrap arc.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 15, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Meh, that's your opinion they had to restart Titans to give Dick another team to lead since Batman robbed his ass of the Outsiders. The only arc of Titans I can agree with was the Titans Deathtrap arc.



The sons of Trigon arc was awesome. If you disagree, then....your just wrong is all

I did love the Jericho issue where he was all up in Dick's mind and shit. 

Ya know what would kill the sales of this book, but make it at least readable? If they made it a team of lovable B and C listers with maybe 1 or 2 a listers to balance it out.

Oh wait. *looks at intial Titans roster* eh, nevermind:


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 15, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> Arsenal was great because that made each member of the Arrow family unique.  You had Ollie, then Roy using a variety of weapons, and Connor, who, let's be honest, mostly got by on his martial arts skills.  Those were the days.



This.

I liked when Roy was versatile and didn't depend on just his bow and arrow. I would never want him to drop it, but sometimes the bow and arrow isn't the best weapon for the job, sometimes you just gotta cap a bitch 

And why is Connor even green arrow? I like him, but everybody knows he's better at martial arts, and hasnt he recently become super human or some shit?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 15, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> This.
> 
> I liked when Roy was versatile and didn't depend on just his bow and arrow. I would never want him to drop it, but sometimes the bow and arrow isn't the best weapon for the job, sometimes you just gotta cap a bitch
> 
> And why is Connor even green arrow? I like him, but everybody knows he's better at martial arts, and hasnt he recently become super human or some shit?



He's not GA currently, and Ollie gave some BS reason as to why he was still GA after he came back to life. Some fatherly fail.

Currently, he can't shoot a bow, can barely feel pain, is still epic as fuck when it comes to throwing hands, and has a healing factor and amnesia.

And he's apparently part Plastic Man now



















































































































Fuck you Judd Winnick.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 15, 2009)

anyone else moderately looking forward to Wallace's upcoming run of Titans?  Ink was a decent mini and the idea of Deathstroke in charge sounds neat.


----------



## Bender (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree with the people who said the new Justice League is going to be like Teen Titans only. We should call it Titans league. 



Chaos Ghost said:


> The sons of Trigon arc was awesome. If you disagree, then....your just wrong is all



 

I guess it was alright 

Raven is awesome pek pek



> Ya know what would kill the sales of this book, but make it at least readable? If they made it a team of lovable B and C listers with maybe 1 or 2 a listers to balance it out.





> Oh wait. *looks at intial Titans roster* eh, nevermind:



It's the Teen Titans that fail so damn badly

like at the beginning of One Year later

I HATE Cassie and her bitching about her boyfriend being dead and nearly every panel complaining about how he's dead. More hoes than homies in it too. Not that I have a problem with Miss Martian.  She reminds me of Starfire from the Teen Titans animated series. Only cuter.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 15, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I agree with the people who said the new Justice League is going to be like Teen Titans only. We should call it Titans league.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even the win that is Static, Blue Beetle, and Miss Martian can make me read Teen Titans


----------



## Slice (Nov 15, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> More hoes than homies in it too. Not that I have a problem with Miss Martian.  She reminds me of Starfire from the Teen Titans animated series. Only cuter.



That reminds when i exclusively read Marvel and Image and everything about DC i knew was the DCAU. Then i saw a pic of Megan and thought "hey they are doing fan art of a female Martian Manhunter" 

I took me months trying to understand even a fraction of the DC character cast and their fucked up timeline....















now i love it


----------



## Bender (Nov 15, 2009)

Slice said:


> That reminds when i exclusively read Marvel and Image and everything about DC i knew was the DCAU. Then i saw a pic of Megan and thought "hey they are doing fan art of a female Martian Manhunter"
> 
> I took me months trying to understand even a fraction of the DC character cast and their fucked up timeline....
> 
> ...



Speaking of which am I the only who's noticed that hoes are taking over the DCU?  It's like in every corner of the roster it's the ladies that are taking the roles of the most popular old superheroess. Miss Martian as the new Martian Manhunter Renee Montoya as the New Question Rose.. *shudder*  as the new Deathstroke possibly.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> He's not GA currently, and Ollie gave some BS reason as to why he was still GA after he came back to life. Some fatherly fail.
> 
> Currently, he can't shoot a bow, can barely feel pain, is still epic as fuck when it comes to throwing hands, and has a healing factor and amnesia.
> 
> And he's apparently part Plastic Man now



Wow. I haven't been keeping up with conner, but i feel bad that my reaction to that was lolwhat? How is he part plastic man? 

Connor's cool, and i hope he finds a good place in the DC universe.



Blaze of Glory said:


> I HATE Cassie and her bitching about her boyfriend being dead and nearly every panel complaining about how he's dead. More hoes than homies in it too. Not that I have a problem with Miss Martian.  She reminds me of Starfire from the Teen Titans animated series. Only cuter.



When did cassie become such a raging cunt? I remember liking her at some point.

And Blue Beetle, Static, and Miss Martian are the only reasons i SOMETIMES read that book.


----------



## Bender (Nov 15, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> When did cassie become such a raging cunt? I remember liking her at some point.
> 
> And Blue Beetle, Static, and Miss Martian are the only reasons i SOMETIMES read that book.



At the beginning of Teen Titans

she smacks Rose when she waves her blade in front of her. Calls Robin or Kid Devil (A.K.A. Eddie Bloomberg) "popeye" and blows off Tim her new replacement for Superboy being dead and tells Supergirl (Kara) to piss of because she is acting like her replacement for Conner. Not to mention I had go through two damn PAINFUL story arcs of her bitching about missing Supergirl....  Titans East and Titans of tommorrow.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 15, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> When did cassie become such a raging cunt? I remember liking her at some point.



Oh god, everybody brace yourself.  The shockwave from CBG rushing to this thread will shatter steel!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 15, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Wow. I haven't been keeping up with conner, but i feel bad that my reaction to that was lolwhat? How is he part plastic man?
> 
> Connor's cool, and i hope he finds a good place in the DC universe.
> 
> ...



If you wanna read, it's in the beginnings of Green Arrow Black Canary. If not


*Spoiler*: __ 



This one guy shoots Conner with a magic science acid bullet that gives him amnesia and puts him in a coma. Then, that one guy kidnaps Conner and Ollie's son that he has with Shado. Along the way to finding Conner, they find that this one guy also kidnapped Plas at some point or another or something. So then, Ollie, Dinah, Shado, Batman, Plas, Speedy, and this fagpipe named Dodger go to that one dude's HQ and fights these ninja clone thingies he has floating around, two of which are Conner and Robert(Ollie and Shado's kid). So now Robert is now, like, artificially aged by like 5-6 years, and some experiments done by Mid-Nite and Batman show that Conner has an advanced healing factor, resistance to pain, both of were are supposedly due to being part Plastic Man now.




Course Winnick did this as he was leaving the book, making it a big  to anyone who wanted to really use the character

EDIT: I think he meant Wondergirl Cassie not Batgirl Cassie


----------



## Bender (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, I love Cassandra 

I just hate Wonder Girl Cassie


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> If you wanna read, it's in the beginnings of Green Arrow Black Canary. If not
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wow. That shit is all kinds of retarded.



Blaze of Glory said:


> Yeah, I love Cassandra
> 
> I just hate Wonder Girl Cassie



Oh im also a big fan of Cass Cain. But back in the days of Young Justice, and even when johns was writing Teen Titans, i liked wonder girl.

Now she is the aforementioned raging cunt. You'd think getting her boyfriend back would make her a bit better, but apparently not.

/which reminds me, i need to go on an awesome 90s kid heroes binge. YJ, Robin, and Impulse were all way awesome.


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 15, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Wow. That shit is all kinds of retarded.



Now imagine you're a huge fan of Connor and stuck with Winnick's GA even though it got really, really bad, but then GA/BC started and Connor got shot by a fucking cloud.  And then he was put into a coma and _then_ he was stupidly made into a mini-Wolverine.  Now, even though you also love Green Arrow, you won't touch that book.  That's me.



> which reminds me, i need to go on an awesome 90s kid heroes binge. YJ, Robin, and Impulse were all way awesome.



God, YJ was the shit.


----------



## Bender (Nov 15, 2009)

They need to bring back Young Justice 

Or have something as good as it. pek pek


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2009)

just read rucka's run on wonder woman. instead of some horrbily needed studyin for two of my exams. thank you very much kilowog, I'm now going to fail two classes thanks to you.


Anywhom what happens to her from here?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 15, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> They need to bring back *Young Justice*



Will never happen.

DiDio is adamantly against Young Justice.


----------



## Bender (Nov 15, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Will never happen.
> 
> DiDio is adamantly against Young Justice.



Well whaddya know he's not just a total cunt for making himself hated for fucking over Cass Cain  bitch also hates any anime styled comics like Batgirl and Young Justice.  Someone should tell him how much more successful Young Justice has been then his  take on the Outsiders.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 15, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> Now imagine you're a huge fan of Connor and stuck with Winnick's GA even though it got really, really bad, but then GA/BC started and Connor got shot by a fucking cloud.  And then he was put into a coma and _then_ he was stupidly made into a mini-Wolverine.  Now, even though you also love Green Arrow, you won't touch that book.  That's me.
> 
> 
> 
> God, YJ was the shit.


 You aint missing shit. They added a crazy ass stalker bitch, and thats about it. 

That and maybe too funny Speedy lines.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 16, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Will never happen.
> 
> DiDio is adamantly against Young Justice.



Don't i know it.

Didio: Oh hey whats up Connor...oh hi bart didn't see ya there *cocks shotty*
Connor and Bart: No daddy no!
*BANG BANG*
Tim: *Cries*
Cassie: *cunts out*
Secret, Arrowette, Empress: *not existing*
Lobo: Wait...why am i a part of this?


----------



## Bender (Nov 16, 2009)

I wish Cassie would get the fuck off the new Teen Titans. Shit, I wish there was someone else leading them other than her bogus ass self. I'd tolerate it better if Kid Flash and Superboy were there to assist her. Then again him being on the team means we'd see 4 panels of them hugging and kissing and her complaining about how he left her.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 16, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I wish Cassie would get the fuck off the new Teen Titans. Shit, I wish there was someone else leading them other than her bogus ass self. I'd tolerate it better if Kid Flash and Superboy were there to assist her. Then again him being on the team means we'd see 4 panels of them hugging and kissing and her complaining about how he left her.



Cassie being a bitch is just one of the many flaws plaguing teen titans.

The writer needs to stop making cass such a raging bitch, as well as bring back Bart and Conner. Between Bart, Conner, Miss Martian, Blue Beetle, and Static....a good writer has plenty of awesome to work with.

Also, reading the old WF3 issue where Robin and Superboy meet, they are looking for metallo's stolen nuclear reactor, and superboy throws up this epic one liner.

Tim: There're easier ways of locating it than bulldozing through the wreckage. I *have* a rad-counter
Conner: Funny I haven't set it off. I'm pretty *rad* myself. 

Gotta love Chuck Dixon.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 16, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Cassie being a bitch is just one of the many flaws plaguing teen titans.
> 
> The writer needs to stop making cass such a raging bitch, as well as bring back Bart and Conner. Between Bart, Conner, Miss Martian, Blue Beetle, and Static....a good writer has plenty of awesome to work with.
> 
> ...



God that is too much win.


----------



## Bender (Nov 16, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Cassie being a bitch is just one of the many flaws plaguing teen titans.
> 
> The writer needs to stop making cass such a raging bitch, as well as bring back Bart and Conner. Between Bart, Conner, Miss Martian, Blue Beetle, and Static....a good writer has plenty of awesome to work with.



Also I want them to make more funny Miss Martian moment 

When I heard that she threw a pie at Ravager that solidified my love for her pek

Not that I hate Ravager or anything  But that's just lulzy. The newest issue with her standing by Bombshell when she's sleeping is just plain lol. "I just wanted to say goodnight" and Bombshell's like  "Ookay". Shit if anything that's the one chick that needs to be off the team. If anything she seems perfect to be Rose sidekick. Bombshell and Ravager.  Has a nice ring to it too.



			
				Windwaker said:
			
		

> Tim: There're easier ways of locating it than bulldozing through the wreckage. I have a rad-counter
> Conner: Funny I haven't set it off. I'm pretty rad myself.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 16, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Also I want them to make more funny Miss Martian moment
> 
> When I heard that she threw a pie at Ravager that solidified my love for her pek
> 
> Not that I hate Ravager or anything  But that's just lulzy. The newest issue with her standing by Bombshell when she's sleeping is just plain lol. "I just wanted to say goodnight" and Bombshell's like  "Ookay". Shit if anything that's the one chick that needs to be off the team. If anything she seems perfect to be Rose sidekick. Bombshell and Ravager.  Has a nice ring to it too.


Meh, im not really a fan of bombshell at all. Was kinda put off when ravager left and she stayed. Although i guess it's good that ravager GTFO when she could



>



hahahahaha.

I love superboy, sometimes i forget how awesome he is. Additionally, loved Cass/Conner for what it was...especially since it introduced us to the overprotective daddy side of the goddamn batman 

EDIT: Also, just finishing up batgirl 4, and right now i gotta say I like it. Steph has moxy, and she makes me laugh. Barbara's stopped being such a bitch and Nick and Jim were funny as well.

"Hey you?"
"No one ever raises an eyebrow when you talk to *batman*."
"I'm pretty sure batman's *legal,* detective."

Also, Livewire? "LIIIIGHHHTTTNNNiiiinnnnnngggg" :rofl


----------



## Bender (Nov 16, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> hahahahaha.
> 
> I love superboy, sometimes i forget how awesome he is. Additionally, loved Cass/Conner for what it was...especially since it introduced us to the overprotective daddy side of the goddamn batman



Yeah, I love seeing Bruce act like a daddy to Cass 

Conner's like "uh can we talk?"

And Bruce is like "Stay the fuck away from her"


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 16, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Yeah, I love seeing Bruce act like a daddy to Cass
> 
> Conner's like "uh can we talk?"
> 
> And Bruce is like "Stay the fuck away from her"



And i loved when he was called supes away from serious business, and bruce was like "Call off your boy." and supes is like "You really called me here for this?"

So funny


----------



## Bender (Nov 16, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> And i loved when he was called supes away from serious business, and bruce was like "Call off your boy." and supes is like "You really called me here for this?"
> 
> So funny



Yeah which issue was that again btw? 

My mind's a little tired to do  searching


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 16, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Yeah which issue was that again btw?
> 
> My mind's a little tired to do  searching



I don't remember. I went to check last night and i realized i had lost all my batgirl. Kinds sucks...


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2009)

solicit previews are up

this made me laugh



> TITANS #22
> On sale February 10 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by J.T. Krul • Art by Angel Unzueta & Wayne Faucher • Cover by Angel Unzueta
> DC fans won’t want to miss this finale of the two-part "Fractured" story! As *the remaining three members of the team are evicted *from their New York City headquarters by General Lane, they wonder if there’s anywhere on Earth they can still call home. The answer will surprise you! This issue closes this chapter in the life of the classic Titans team and ushers in an exciting new era in JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA and March’s TITANS ANNUAL that’ll blow your mind!


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 16, 2009)

Was it just me or did YJ actually start out kind of sensibly.  Like even when the girls showed up it was cool, but turned fucking nuts when Lobo showed up (the 2nd time?)

also :his one guy shoots Conner with a magic science acid bullet that gives him amnesia and puts him in a coma.: i stopped there.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 16, 2009)

New GA/BC writer should just have Zatanna restoring Connor to normal with no development, just a "popping in to change you back lulz", and then GA returning to status quo, just to piss off Judd Winick, and also to MAKE CONNOR COOL AGAIN DAMMIT.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _The Flash: Rebirth #5 preview_


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 16, 2009)

THAT 2ND COVER, DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT!!!! 

And what the hell did jay just do? So far it looks awesome, nice to see the flash family all together kickin ass.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2009)

Flash Rebirth #6 will come out 3 weeks after Blackest Night: Flash #1





> And what the hell did jay just do?


something too awesome for words


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 16, 2009)

Van Sciver is more suited to GL than Flash, imo, but I guess it's neat to have him do all the rebirths.


----------



## mow (Nov 17, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> THAT 2ND COVER, DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT!!!!



YOU AND ME BOTH, PARTNER pek


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2009)

EVS says a WW project with Morrison has been tossed around, but atm he has no concrete plans for when Rebirth is done.

still the fact that he leaves it open is kinda neat.

anyone remember all the sight gags he did with Morrison in NXM? (they included the word SEX in big letters at least once in the background every issue they did)


----------



## mow (Nov 17, 2009)

All Star Wonder Woman, oh please make it All Star Wonder Woman!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 17, 2009)

Jay fucking Garrick, man.

Bow to his pimp hat.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2009)

mow said:


> All Star Wonder Woman, oh please make it All Star Wonder Woman!



no that'c currently being drawn by Adam Hughes, though he's taking forever


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2009)

Taleran said:


> > Something that Professor Zoom said in Flash Rebirth #4 got me thinking up a theory.
> >
> > "I have a resurrection of my own in the days ahead."
> >
> ...






> BLACKEST NIGHT: FLASH #3
> 
> On sale February 17 - 3 of 3 - 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by Geoff Johns - Art and cover by Scott Kolins - Variant cover by Francis Manapul
> ...



cranial implosion imminent


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 17, 2009)

Time travel is a headache, literally.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't really mind Time Travel that much



> If I had to put money on the name of the next writer other than Johns or Morrison to head a major event, on whom should I make my bet?
> 
> DiDio: Well, if I give the answer, then it's not really a bet, is it? [laughs] This is like insider trading!
> 
> If I said James Robinson, then I won't bet against him. Basically, if you're looking for who's leading the next big charge, James is going to be front-and-center for 2010.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2009)

also since the Starro arc of REBELS is over around the same time as WONK ends, which frees up Vril to come to earth and face dear ol' dad


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2009)

just for one issue though


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> just for one issue though



I thought it'd be Wendy and Marvin: Rebirth


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 17, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> THAT 2ND COVER, DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT!!!! .


So close!  SO close!  Almost Impulse!*
*


----------



## Taleran (Nov 17, 2009)

Bart looks fucking strange on that cover


----------



## Bender (Nov 17, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I thought it'd be Wendy and Marvin: Rebirth



That'd be awesome

I love those two


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 17, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Bart looks fucking strange on that cover



He does look a bit odd, but fuck it, im just happy he's on the cover with max lookin all badass.

And it STILL bugs me that Van Sciver changed bart's boots.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 17, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> He does look a bit odd, but fuck it, im just happy he's on the cover with max lookin all badass.
> 
> And it STILL bugs me that Van Sciver changed bart's boots.



What'd he change?


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *EVS* says a WW project with Morrison has been tossed around, but atm he has no concrete plans for when Rebirth is done.



DO NOT WANT


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> What'd he change?





vs.




I know it's a small detail, but for some reason it bugs me. I guess because it's one of the few things different about Bart's KF costume and Wally's


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 18, 2009)

Seeing Bart makes me wonder, will the red lightning bolt on his Kid Flash costume become more symbolic? Since we now know that the red lightning = Negative Speed Force.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the old boots do look alot cooler.


----------



## mow (Nov 18, 2009)

People.

It's Bart and freaking Max.


ENJOY IT WHILE IT LASTS


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2009)

oh hey, according to DiDio, Gates' Kid Flash ongoing will have Max return to his mentor status from Impulse.





ghstwrld said:


> DO NOT WANT



as if Morrison gives a toss about what any of us "want"


----------



## Taleran (Nov 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Flash Rebirth Stuff_ 





> So Reverse Flash went back in time and killed Barry's mom.
> 
> Thawne even states that Barry once "lived a life where you watched your parents grow old together. but that's gone now, Barry. It's gone forever."
> 
> ...



I like this


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2009)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: _Flash Rebirth Stuff_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck you dude

I'm tired of you posting stuff just before I get the chance too


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> oh hey, according to DiDio, Gates' Kid Flash ongoing will have Max return to his mentor status from Impulse.



No surprise there... I was kind of assuming this was the case once we got wind of a Kid Flash book. Johns has set up the speedsters that will be around in Rebirth, now they have to be split between 2 books. Like Mercury is gonna hang around Barry?


----------



## mow (Nov 18, 2009)

The last line....yesyesyesyesyes!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2009)

lulz, 4chan

*Spoiler*: __ 





> OH BOY I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE ZOOM CORPS WAR AND THE EPIC MEGA EVENT FASTEST NIGHT





> And then Aquaman: Rebirth.
> 
> Followed by Manta Corps War.
> 
> Culminating in the event Wettest Night.





> Now I do one.
> 
> Martian Manhunter Reborn
> Human Flame Corps War
> Greenest Night





> Green Arrow: Rebirth
> Merlyn Corps War
> Beardest Night







EDIT:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> >Wonder Woman: Rebirth
> >Athena Corps War
> >Uninterestingest Night
> Superman Rebirth
> ...





> >Question rebirth
> >Rorschach Corps War
> >Faceless Nigh





> Teen Titans: Rebirth
> Terror Titans Corps War
> D-List Night


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2009)

Beardest night made me LOL.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Beardest night made me LOL.



I just envisioned Ollie beards possesing everyone like Starros, leading to all kind of liberal action and womanizing as far as the eyes can see.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I just envisioned Ollie beards possesing everyone like Starros, leading to all kind of liberal action and womanizing as far as the eyes can see.



For some reason i imagined Ollie punching someone with a fist from his beard a la Chuck Norris


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> For some reason i imagined Ollie punching someone with a fist from his beard a la Chuck Norris



He prob keeps a mini bow and arrow in there, springloaded a la Artemis Gordon.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2009)

Dr. Light: Rebirth
Justice League war
Rapiest Night

Eddie Fyers: Rebirth
Moustache corps war
Minor character Night

I'd read that.

Is it bad that I'm a GA fanboy and still see no purpose to having Eddie Fyers around?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2009)

who? **


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> who? **



Go away

This is Green Arrow talk


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 18, 2009)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: _Flash Rebirth Stuff_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sigh....    I think Kid Flash is a dumb character concept and liked Impulse being mentored, but still having his own spin on it.  5 bucks says the Femme Impulse will be lame, then again this may also bench Wally *yay comic fans that dont want change* as a mentor.  Costume changes be damned?

...also...MORE Corps?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 18, 2009)

the Corps bit is a joke because of how many speedsters are in the book and comparisons already drawn to Rebirth and Rebirth


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2009)

wait wait wait....do bart or max change their costume designs? I'm a huge fan of both of their costumes and i don't really wanna see them change. Except as always, i want bart's boots back.

Also, it's funny that impulse as a name will live on. Especially given it's roots (batman talking down to bart iirc).

Also, so wally's costume is basically what he had in the JL cartoon?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bart and Mercury dont change


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 18, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Flash: Rebirth #5 preview_



 Issue 5 is a homage to Issue 123 of Volume 1.:ho

DO WANT>NAAOOOOO


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2009)

> So Reverse Flash went back in time and killed Barry's mom.


paraphrased

"I went back in time and ran over your dog, also I pushed you down the stairs when you were in 3rd grade.  oh yeah and I killed your Mom "





> Also Wally's costume is the exact same as it was, it's darker now and the bridge of his nose is covered.


reminds me a tiny bit of Walter West




> Also Wally's daughter is the new Impulse.


and Jai lost his posts


----------



## Bender (Nov 18, 2009)

Yo, guys so what do you think of Mon-El being the new Superman?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm now safe in saying that I like Flash Rebirth more than GL Rebirth


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 18, 2009)

"Jay sets off a sonic bomb."  Flash Rebirth 5 is fantastic.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2009)

Flash Rebirth was good,  I wouldve enjoyed it more if I didnt already know what was happening


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2009)

so if  I read another rucka's arc, does that make me DiCurious?


----------



## Okkervil River (Nov 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> so if  I read another rucka's arc, does that make me DiCurious?



With Rucka, it certainly does.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 20, 2009)

The reverse Flashes take dickery to a whole new level. Kicking him down the stairs as a child? Killing his dog? I Loled that is some hatred.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 20, 2009)

Fucking loved Flash Rebirth 5.

Jay's sonic bomb was epic as hell. I really like that wally will continue to be a flash, but his outfit looks very distinctive and very cool.

Also, loved the new impulse. Bart and wally's simultaneous "impulse?" was funny, and im really glad the name and costume are continuing. Seeing that costume again reminded me how fun impulse was.

Also, so with Jai depowered (as far as we know) do you guys think that'll be permanent? Seems so. Someone on the DC forums was joking about him turning evil, but him turning to artificial (bad) means to attain speed out of jealously of his sister could result in him going bad. An interesting thing to consider at least.



Gunners said:


> The reverse Flashes take dickery to a whole new level. Kicking him down the stairs as a child? Killing his dog? I Loled that is some hatred.



Yea. Reverse Flash excels at superdickery. I mean killing his mom and framing on his dad shaped barry into the guy he is now, so it makes sense that he'd do it...but the dog and the stairs? I think that was just for the lulz.


----------



## mow (Nov 21, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I'm now safe in saying that I like Flash Rebirth more than GL Rebirth



Yeah, I'm siding with this.


----------



## Bender (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm not sure you guys remember but you think that they should include Hyperman the son of Superman and Wonder Woman and the guardian of time in the Kingdom Come verse? Dude's kinda like the X-man of the DC universe but a little below the level of cool of Nate Grey. 

A short summary on the character



> Hyperman
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Whaddya guys think 

Should he be included in the mainstream DC universe or what? pek pek


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 26, 2009)

Son of SM and WW? heck no

Make it ......twins(male+female) for WW and somebody else.


----------



## Bender (Nov 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> so if  I read another rucka's arc, does that make me DiCurious?



No.....


No....

Your saying that Dan Didio and Greg Rucka are fuck buddies partners? 

That means even though I hate Didiot I'm worshipping his writing by reading Rucka' titles?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 26, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I'm not sure you guys remember but you think that they should include Hyperman the son of Superman and Wonder Woman and the guardian of time in the Kingdom Come verse? Dude's kinda like the X-man of the DC universe but a little below the level of cool of Nate Grey.
> 
> A short summary on the character
> 
> ...



I can't say, because I'm so negatively biased against Kingdom for being a poor sequel to Kingdom Come.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 1, 2009)

*Wednesday Comics HC*




> Still, we are interested in the hardcover:
> 
> Not just because it'll be interesting to see how the stories read all together and how the presentation works in a hardcover that's twice the size of a regular notebook, but because it's got unpublished pages of "Plastic Man" by Evan Dorkin, and that's something we need to see.



and now for some comedy



> As you can see, volume 1 has the following tagline at the top: "A who's who of talent..." from the New York Times. Pretty sad that apparently they couldn't even find any positive quotes about the comic so they had to resort to a fairly neutral one like that, right? Well, it gets worse.
> 
> Google searching for "a who's who of talent" and "Countdown" gives only one result from the New York Times:
> 
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2009)

oh jesus christ I could die laughing



also anyone still reading cry for justice?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 1, 2009)

I think I read the best possible one line review of Final Crisis I have ever seen

"This is the Superhero comic taken to 11"


also



> Darkseid has infected virtually the entire populace, the world itself is evil, so what can Superman do? As Darkseid says, “Kill me and you kill everything!” So, Darkseid does precisely that, he fires the bullet at Orion, which he knows will eventually come back to kill him, and in the process, he intends to take the whole world down with him.



goddamn I never looked at that scene like that

&



> So, this all leads up to Superman’s final confrontation with Darkseid. This is another huge fuck yeah moment. The world is seemingly collapsing, but Superman knows the nature of this world, it’s made of “vibrations,” of stories. If you put a better story against this bad one, the good one can win out. Darkseid is the bad virus designed to destroy the world, Superman is an agent of good, rebuilding the world from within. He sings like only he can and Darkseid explodes, unable to withstand the onslaught of pure universal essence.



again *GODDAMN*


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome to eleven months ago.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2009)

Just saw the wonder woman movie

Artemis with a BFS Cloudblade turns to hipolita
I must confess mother this almost feels like the first day of school
Hypolita: And yet, could you not find a bigger sword?
Artemis: Sword? This is but my dagger :ho


It's like thor with bewbs


----------



## Bender (Dec 1, 2009)

Thank you

SOMEONE understands how good Final Crisis was


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2009)

no, *this* is the best Final Crisis review ever.



> Final Crisis # 7
> Written by Grant Morrison
> Art by Doug Mahnke, Tom Nguyen, Drew Geraci, Christian Alamy, Norm Rapmund, Rodney Ramos, Walden Wong, Alex Sinclair, Tony Avina & Pete Pantazis
> Published by DC Comics
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Dec 1, 2009)

this one is mine



and its where both those quotes are from


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 1, 2009)

For all of FC's problems, the new status quo is amazing.

Why did DC squander all of that momentum and goodwill?

Blackest Night? 

smh


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2009)

DiDio said he doesn't want anyone touching it until Morrison does, and aside from B&, Morrison is taking a break from superhero comics


----------



## Bender (Dec 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> DiDio said he doesn't want anyone touching it until Morrison does, and aside from B&, Morrison is taking a break from superhero comics



Whaddya mean? Touching what?

Also as I said before please PLEASE

will someone fire Didio's retarded-ass self

No way in fucking hell does hi ass deserve to have a high level of authority in that company.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2009)

touch any of the real fall out of FC.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 1, 2009)

Final Crisis really was all kinds of awesome. I can't read this particular page without being nearly overwhelmed by awesome



> Guy: John stewart's still down there! Darkseid's dragging all our friends into hell with him!
> Hal: Then i say we go in after him, guy. You, me, Kyle, anybody else who wants to. And we kick his ass.
> Salaak: Your ring, jordan.
> Guardian: Cleared of all charges. You have 24 hours to save the universe, lantern jordan.



Such a  conversation. Especially the last line.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 1, 2009)

I like what he was trying to do far more than the execution.  Evolving comics isn't easy, though.  Especially with the business side of things.  Maybe I should give FC a once over altogether.  But, reading it in parts left a bad tase.


----------



## Bender (Dec 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> touch any of the real fall out of FC.



You mean he doesn't want people touching on fact on Final Crisis until Morrison returns?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 1, 2009)

That is part of the point though just like with New X Men hes fully aware that the comics will eventually restore themselves to the status quo, the real reason Batman can never die is because the fans won't let him, Xorn/Magneto is a metaphor for the sliding position Magneto has always been in in comics from reformed good guy to homicidal psychotic terrorist etc etc. So Morrison pushes it as far as it will go because why not if its just going to be retconned  eventually anyway.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Final Crisis really was all kinds of awesome. I can't read this particular page without being nearly overwhelmed by awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Such a  conversation. Especially the last line.



indeed, to repost from the review I reposted



> That's how Final Crisis worked, for the most part: cool shit sometimes, like every time Doug Mahnke drew Frankenstein, or every time Batman said something, or when the Green Lanterns said "Fuck this, we'll die just to get to the battlefield, whether we make it or not. Intent matters." And Hal Jordan's right, fucking INTENT MATTERS. Sure goddamn golly, matters a fucking lot.


----------



## Bender (Dec 1, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> indeed, to repost from the review I reposted



Batman's final moments was possibly the most  moments in 2009 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 1, 2009)

Taleran said:


> That is part of the point though just like with New X Men hes fully aware that the comics will eventually restore themselves to the status quo, the real reason Batman can never die is because the fans won't let him, Xorn/Magneto is a metaphor for the sliding position Magneto has always been in in comics from reformed good guy to homicidal psychotic terrorist etc etc. So Morrison pushes it as far as it will go because why not if its just going to be retconned  eventually anyway.



They're not retconning FC though.

They're simply not going to address most of its fallout until Morrison can do so himself.

That's odd and condescending.


----------



## Bender (Dec 1, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> They're not retconning FC though.
> 
> They're simply not going to address most of its fallout until Morrison's can do so himself.
> 
> That's odd and condescending.



Nice going DC... I mean Dan Didio 

See this is exact same shit Comedy Central did to Dave Chapelle. 

Just wait until the man comes back. Also fuck Dan Didio.... this man is cancer to DC comics.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 1, 2009)

Taleran said:


> That is part of the point though just like with New X Men hes fully aware that the comics will eventually restore themselves to the status quo, the real reason Batman can never die is because the fans won't let him, Xorn/Magneto is a metaphor for the sliding position Magneto has always been in in comics from reformed good guy to homicidal psychotic terrorist etc etc. So Morrison pushes it as far as it will go because why not if its just going to be retconned  eventually anyway.



I always heard that he pushed really hard for Magneto to stay dead and not get retconned.


----------



## mow (Dec 2, 2009)

I love everyone who has posted in this page.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 2, 2009)

Although as much as I like Final Crisis, I like Seven Soldiers a _tiny_ bit more

and I have a question

if you guys were reading the story with Last Rites in the HC order where would you place it?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2009)

Roy Harper got his entire right arm blown off in Cry for Justice 



Taleran said:


> if you guys were reading the story with Last Rites in the HC order where would you place it?



Obviously between 5 and 6.  makes the most sense and Morrison himself puts it there.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah I was trying to place it in other parts of the story, but you really have to be on the upswing of the event before you can have Batman break free of the bad guys


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2009)

if you want to get over analytical about it, you could say its concurrent with FC #5 (Simeon's line about him escaping).  but like I said, I'd put it between 5 and 6


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 2, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Roy Harper got his entire right arm blown off in Cry for Justice



Shit sucks! What right does this shitty book have to fuck up a character i like to such a degree!? *I WANT JUSTICE!*


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

he also got half his face blown off

he ain't pretty no more :ho


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> he also got half his face blown off
> 
> he ain't pretty no more :ho



So...they made him hideous and unable to use a bow. 

That's pretty much the Arrow family equivalent of making Batman a paraplegic retard. Killing him might have even been a courtesy


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

there are 2 outcomes

1). he retires to raise Lian
2). *ROBOT ARM TIME*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> there are 2 outcomes
> 
> 1). he retires to raise Lian
> 2). *ROBOT ARM TIME*



Doesn't fix the fact that hes no longer one of the beautiful people

Fuck Cry For Justice


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 3, 2009)

Cry for Justice just made my day


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Doesn't fix the fact that hes no longer one of the beautiful people
> 
> Fuck Cry For Justice



They were able to fix Two-Face, Roy should be no problem.  Just take some skin from his ass and there.


----------



## mow (Dec 3, 2009)

Arsefaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaace


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 3, 2009)

First they turn Conner in Plastic Man: Ninja Edition, and now they make Roy a one armed disfigured freak?

Where's my Red Ring?

Also, if alternate Ollie can fire a bow with one arm, so can Roy


mow said:


> Arsefaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaace


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 3, 2009)

wait what? first i've heard conner is a plastic man or something


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

Mighty 11 was pretty good.  Only one issue to go


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 4, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> wait what? first i've heard conner is a plastic man or something



I went into using very loose details a while back Not going to repeat it


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 4, 2009)

Eh, I'll stop being a dick and post it.

*Spoiler*: __ 





Chaos Ghost said:


> He's not GA currently, and Ollie gave some BS reason as to why he was still GA after he came back to life. Some fatherly fail.
> 
> Currently, he can't shoot a bow, can barely feel pain, is still epic as fuck when it comes to throwing hands, and has a healing factor and amnesia.
> 
> ...







*Spoiler*: __ 





Chaos Ghost said:


> If you wanna read, it's in the beginnings of Green Arrow Black Canary. If not
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Bender (Dec 4, 2009)

Even though Roy lost his entire right arm

He'll still be able to take care of hi kid....Right....RIIIIIIGHT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? 


He has a  kid DC damn you


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Eh, I'll stop being a dick and post it.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 5, 2009)

^ Give this man rep, for I already done so just today.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 6, 2009)

Finally read Rogue's Revenge. After that and reading BN: Flash, it's a def that I gotta start reading more Flash books


----------



## Taleran (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd really like an ongoing S.H.A.D.E book especially in post FC world with Father Time and Frankenstein mostly just them hunting down weird stuff coming through the multiverse 

and if they could get Doug on the art it would be perfect


----------



## Bender (Dec 8, 2009)

DC needs to get rid of Dan Didio so they can restart Young Justice 

Also is Donna Troy going to be the new Wonder Woman?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 8, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> DC needs to get rid of Dan Didio so they can restart Young Justice
> 
> Also is Donna Troy going to be the new Wonder Woman?



I miss Secret and Arrowette. Empress was meh, most of her appeal came from how she played off Slobo.

At this point though, Young justice can't really be restarted, all the characters have moved past that. It'd be weird for them to go back to being all upbeat and funny after all the shit thats happened to them.


----------



## Bender (Dec 8, 2009)

^

Yeah, I guess so


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 8, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> Yeah, I guess so



I recently read through Young Justice and its crazy how different they are now, even crazier that (for the most part) that their character development wasn't forced or out of nowhere. It really is clear that they all saw the world through a totally different lens back then.

Especially superboy. The difference between Conner in the pages of YJ and Superboy, and Conner in the pages of Adventure comics is pretty staggering. Especially when you know exactly where he's coming from and why he's changed.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Secret Six #16 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 8, 2009)

Ah, Black Alice. DEM.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2009)

the WW 600 Postcard campaign was a sucess, the series is getting renumbered in June

and for those who don't read the Superman thread, *War of the Supermen* is next year's event


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2009)

currently rereading Morrison's DP run in trade.  this definitely takes the cake in terms of abstract bullshit (specifically the Mesh-Huss war), but I simply love how Morrison lampshades this with Robot Man.  fun read


----------



## Taleran (Dec 10, 2009)

What is your Fave?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 10, 2009)

Taleran said:


> What is your Fave?



haha, the ruckaroni and cheese
Ruckandrolla
Ruckensteiner
The ruckat ship


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 10, 2009)

Ruckaluckadingdong >>> Wind's opinions.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2009)

Johns Flash interview

also Manapul's first official Flash cover


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 10, 2009)

He's still doing the ring thing instead of using the speed force?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2009)

Len Wein will be writing *Legacies* which is essentially DC's Marvels Project, showing the dawn of the DCU during the Golden Age.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2009)

For CG since I know no one else cares:



Roy going back to Arsenal name

In 2010

*THE FALL OF THE GREEN ARROW AND THE RISE OF ARSENAL*


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 11, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> He's still doing the ring thing instead of using the speed force?



I don't think Barry knows how to use the speed force to make a costume.

And im pumped that Roy isnt just getting left to rot. Also, nice to see Arsenal coming back...red arrow wasn't as cool.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 12, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> For CG since I know no one else cares:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHY ISNT IT 2010 YET!?!??!?!?!?!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh diggity damn.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2009)

Anyone notice this was the week of DC announcements?

*Monday:* DC: Earth One
*Tuesday:* War of the Supermen, Wonder Woman #600
*Wednesday:* The Return of Bruce Wayne, Andy Clarke on Batman and Robin
*Thursday:* Legacies, Marc Guggenheim on Action Comics
*Friday:* Fall of Green Arrow and Rise of Arsenal


----------



## Taleran (Dec 13, 2009)

So I finally got around to reading Final Crisis Escape all in one go


 I am ready for the World that is Here


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2009)

Alive thinks Ragdoll is hot


----------



## Taleran (Dec 18, 2009)

Damn stop getting me excited for a show I really don't care about


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2009)

For CG





> *JUSTICE LEAGUE: THE RISE AND FALL SPECIAL #1
> On sale MARCH 10 • 40 pg, FC, $3.99 US
> Written by JAMES ROBINSON & J.T. KRUL
> Art and 1:25 variant cover by MIKE MAYHEW
> ...









> *GREEN ARROW #31
> On sale MARCH 17 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by J.T. KRUL
> Art by DIOGENES NEVES
> ...









> *JUSTICE LEAGUE: THE RISE OF ARSENAL #1
> On sale MARCH 24 • 1 of 4 • 40 pg, FC, $3.99 US
> Written by J.T. KRUL
> Art by GERALDO BORGES & MARLO ALQUIZA
> ...









> *JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #43
> On sale MARCH 31 • 40 pg, FC, $3.99 US
> Written by JAMES ROBINSON
> Art by MARK BAGLEY & ROB HUNTER
> ...









> *TITANS #23
> On sale MARCH 17 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by EDDIE BERGANZA
> Art and cover by ANGEL UNZUETA*
> Spotlight on Red Arrow! As Roy Harper lies in critical condition after the events of JUSTICE LEAGUE: CRY FOR JUSTICE #5, his fever dreams show him the perfect future life he wants for the Titans. Unfortunately for him, it’s a life the Titans will never see.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 19, 2009)

Ah, Arrows. . .

Favourite Arrow is Mia Speedy.


----------



## Bender (Dec 19, 2009)

T.T

Poor Roy....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 19, 2009)

Him and Risk need to hook up.


----------



## Bender (Dec 19, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Him and Risk need to hook up.



Ain't Risk dead already?  

Ya know cuz SBP ripped off both his arms and pulverized him to a bloody pulp.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 19, 2009)

I never considered looking at the Buddy Blank / OMAC relationship like this before


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 19, 2009)

Taleran said:


> *So I finally got around to reading Final Crisis Escape all in one go*
> 
> I am ready for the World that is Here



I'm still trying to allot a proper time to do that.

Because, fuck, Escape is one fucking mind-whammy.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 19, 2009)

I really hope DC doesn't forget the GPA exists


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 21, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ah, Arrows. . .
> 
> Favourite Arrow is Mia Speedy.



You sir are doing it wrong

Sooooooo I'm convinced that Ollie ends up killing the fuck outta somebody(again), and I'm thinking/hoping Roy gets a Megaman-esque cannon arm


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You sir are doing it wrong
> 
> Sooooooo I'm convinced that Ollie ends up killing the fuck outta somebody(again), and I'm thinking/hoping Roy gets a Megaman-esque cannon arm



I'm hoping for minigun. Cannon arm is too sci-fi (Unless it's an actual cannon, in which case it's totally awesome), i'd rather have a minigun or a repeating crossbow arm haha.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 21, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I'm hoping for minigun. Cannon arm is too sci-fi (Unless it's an actual cannon, in which case it's totally awesome), i'd rather have a minigun or a repeating crossbow arm haha.



I said Megaman because I want a constant changing all purpose weapon gun arm, one that would warrant being called Arsenal


----------



## Shadow (Dec 21, 2009)

I heard Cry for Justice has been meh so far unless you guys say so otherwise.  I just wikipedia'd it tbh


----------



## mow (Dec 21, 2009)

I cannot believe I'm mouthing this, but I'd rather have Land as the artist.

Art is _that _bad.

EDIT:



Chaos Ghost said:


> I said Megaman because I want a constant changing all purpose weapon gun arm, one that would warrant being called Arsenal



Jeez, the amount of win in this sentence is staggering XD


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I said Megaman because I want a constant changing all purpose weapon gun arm, one that would warrant being called Arsenal



Ah gotcha, I'd love that . Don't play too much megaman so sometimes i just think of an energy cannon.

But bottom line i want it to be able to shoot cannonballs. Not enough people get owned by cannonballs


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You sir are doing it wrong
> 
> Sooooooo I'm convinced that Ollie ends up killing the fuck outta somebody(again), and *I'm thinking/hoping Roy gets a Megaman-esque cannon arm*



SOMEONE GET HIM TO DC.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 21, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> SOMEONE GET HIM TO DC.


Dr Light == Mr Terrific?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2009)

> *THE FLASH: SECRET FILES AND ORIGINS 2010 #1
> On sale MARCH 24 ? 48 pg, FC, $3.99 US
> Written by GEOFF JOHNS
> Art by SCOTT KOLINS, FRANCIS MANAPUL & OTHERS
> ...












mow said:


> I cannot believe I'm mouthing this, but I'd rather have Land as the artist.
> 
> Art is _that _bad.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 21, 2009)

mow said:


> I cannot believe I'm mouthing this, but *I'd rather have Land as the artist.*
> 
> Art is _that _bad.
> 
> ...



You're right. I can't believe you are mouthing that.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I really hope DC doesn't forget the GPA exists







> *NEMESIS: THE IMPOSTERS #1
> On sale MARCH 3 ? 1 of 4 ? 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by IVAN BRANDON
> Art by CLIFF RICHARDS*
> For Thomas Andrew Tresser, aka Nemesis, the world of metahuman espionage is never what it seems. After his recent ?reeducation? at the hands of the Global Peace Agency, Nemesis finds himself thrust back into the real world with enemies seemingly around every corner. Tasked with uncovering the truth about his mission and the true identities of those hoping to unleash a great evil on the world, Nemesis is forced to confront the fact that he may not be able to trust anybody in the universe ? including himself.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 21, 2009)

Spoke too soon.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 21, 2009)

> DC's Co-feature program redefined
> 
> 
> 
> ...




FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 22, 2009)

Taleran said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



GA/BC (soon to be GA again I guess) never needed one, I dont read Action or its back up, or Detective or it's backup(I have no reason to care about either of those hot lesbians). I plan on reading the DP(heh, dp) backups, and the lose of the backup in BG is def a bad thing as I dont wanna endure Teen Titans to see Jaime in action.

As for this team book backup thing, eh, whatever. I do hope I get some other corps love from the GLC back ups though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm not really a fan of the co-feature thing.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 22, 2009)

I wonder who the feature in GLC is going to be about. I can't really think of main Lantern not constantly featured in the regular titles, besides John Stewart.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 22, 2009)

Probably just various members from the various corps that are left around


----------



## mow (Dec 22, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> You're right. I can't believe you are mouthing that.



Are you kidding me? LOOK AT THAT COVER! It's like the page has been shat on, vomited on, then shat on again. An atrocity of the highest caliber. Even Land's pr0n faces have some semblance of structure, this guy is just taking the piss.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 22, 2009)

I've nailed down what Infinite Crisis was missing, a Spiritual Component


CoIE had American Gothic

and

FC had Revelations

but IC had Jack Shit



oh and I just realized Zatara remains as I think the only person to die during a crisis that is 100% guaranteed to stay dead


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2009)

mow said:


> Are you kidding me? LOOK AT THAT COVER! It's like the page has been shat on, vomited on, then shat on again. An atrocity of the highest caliber. Even Land's pr0n faces have some semblance of structure, this guy is just taking the piss.



Choice between shitty art and recycled, traced art. . . oi.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2009)

> "Green Arrow," "Booster Gold" and "Doom Patrol" will all lose their co-features moving forward and will return to a $2.99 price point.



fuck you DC, metal Men was the funniest thing ever.



Taleran said:


> I've nailed down what Infinite Crisis was missing, a Spiritual Component
> 
> 
> CoIE had American Gothic
> ...









> oh and I just realized Zatara remains as I think the only person to die during a crisis that is 100% guaranteed to stay dead


having your soul be destroyed is one way to do that


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2009)

Kid Flash and Wally West co-feature are currently scrapped.  Will likely not see light of day till at least 2nd half of 2010.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2009)

Taleran said:


> > DC's Co-feature program redefined
> >
> > "Action Comics," "Adventure Comics" [...] will swap out their currently running co-features for serials starring different heroes from the DC Universe.
> >
> ...



This. 


> The "Question" co-feature in "Detective Comics" will remain unchanged.


But at least this is good news.


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Dec 27, 2009)

So, Superboy and Captain Atom are getting their own books? 

I don't want to have to pick up another book. I already cut my pull list in half. Even if it means passing up the Who's Who and History of the DCU. Or DC Generations.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey DC readers. What has you most excited: Krypton exploding and Kandor being bottled (again) or the misadventures of time traveling Bruce Wayne?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 5, 2010)

Are you kidding?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2010)

David Finch (*ULTIMATUM*) is now DC exclusive.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 5, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Kid Flash and Wally West co-feature are currently scrapped.  Will likely not see light of day till at least 2nd half of 2010.


. . . . sigh, so I can ignore Flash til then.  Didio needs to get over his hate-on for Bart.  This can't be accidental by now.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2010)

still has Manapul on art though


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 5, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> David Finch (*ULTIMATUM*) is now DC exclusive.



Surely DC can do better.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2010)

he's a high profile name and was one of the first guys Marvel got when they began their big "Young Guns" initiative.

this is apparently the start of a big exclusivity war
Cheap cartier glasses


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 5, 2010)

David finch looks like a Blade 2 vampire.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2010)

> this is apparently the start of a big exclusivity war





Basically a guy who currently pencils with Marvel has agreed to switch over to DC exclusively to pencil Morrison's upcoming WW project.  Morrison _really, really_ wants THIS guy to be the artist for it.  He will not reveal himself right now cause he still works for Marvel and has a few things in the pipeline there.

Also this artist has worked with Morrison before


----------



## Taleran (Jan 11, 2010)

Now that is interesting and the Art wasn't terrible in Ultimatum, I'm guessing Phil Jimenz for the other one

edit: I've read Rucka's WW run and damn every other use of the character is put in new perspective


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2010)

ok let the speculation begin:

Which artist a). is male, b). has worked with Morrison before, c). currently works at Marvel?

only guy who immidiately comes to mind is Phil Jimenez who has worked on WW before, but who knows?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 11, 2010)

> GLNick asked, with the new "Flash" ongoing, are you looking to start building towards a long-term arc such as "Blackest Night," or will you be focusing on more traditional five or six issue stories that won't necessarily overlap?
> 
> Both. It's going to have traditional arcs much like "Green Lantern has." But it builds to one giant arc that I'm working on. And when "The Flash" #1 hits, we'll know more about what that big arc really is.



Fastest Night


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2010)

what the FUCK?  Rebirth #6 pushed to MARCH.  that is a 5 month gap


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 11, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Now that is interesting and the Art wasn't terrible in Ultimatum,





You are much much _much_ less picky about art than you are story apparently.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I did like Here Comes Tomorrow  and I haven't looked at Ultimatum since Ultimatum and that analysis of the art is strictly from memory


----------



## Taleran (Jan 12, 2010)

> DC Comics is trying something a little different for its next "weekly." Along with the Brightest Day bi-weekly that starts up in April, a second bi-weekly series will alternate with that series: Justice League: Generation Lost, as announced Tuesday morning at DC blog The Source.
> 
> This one features Keith Giffen and Judd Winick as co-writers, but it won't be just any Justice League members in the comic. Giffen and Winick will be writing about Captain Atom, Booster Gold, Blue Beetle, Fire, Ice, Rocket Red...
> 
> ...



edit: I see you there Kil, I WIN


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 12, 2010)

5 month gap?  That is not very fast.


----------



## mow (Jan 12, 2010)

GOD FUCKING DAMMIT I JUST REALISED SOMETHING.

Stupid Blackest night gets it's shot at revamping the status quo of the entire DCU, immediately after it concludes, and Final Crisis reshaping DCU will take more than a year?

I hate Blackest Night even more now.

Dear DCU Editoral,

I give not a flying fucking toss about what you have in store for 2010 (except Batman). Shove your Brightest Night where the sun don't shine, and war krypton like it's darfur for all I bleeding care.

Give me my Multiveristy, you cunts.

xoxo
Mow


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 12, 2010)

> *Keith Giffen is bringing back
> the JLI*.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 12, 2010)

Without, Scott Free, Barda, Bruce or J'onn


----------



## vicious1 (Jan 13, 2010)

Finch's pencils remind me of Leifield.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 13, 2010)

Bruce did lack feet....


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2010)

Taleran said:


> edit: I see you there Kil, I WIN



yeah well ... 



anyways I'm looking forward to this, the number of issues is ... a bit odd to say the least.

Winick can be a very good writer if he leaves his politics at the door, which I expect Giffen will do.

also nice to see Tony Harris draw covers again, though seeing him commit to do 26 in a year is a sad reminder that Ex Machina is coming to a close 






mow said:


> blah blah baaaaw



Johns is free, Morrison isn't, get it it through your head.

or did you want Adam Beechen doing Final Crisis 2: Electric Boogaloo

answer the fucking question


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2010)

Simone/Benes *Birds of Prey* relaunch


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 14, 2010)

> CA: You're going to be reuniting with Ed Benes for the new Birds of Prey series, an artist that you collaborated with early on in your tenure on the book. Do you see yourselves slipping back into the exact same rhythms, or have have either of you changed significantly as creators since you worked together last?
> 
> GS: I'm excited as hell about this. All due respect to "JLA," I think Ed's most amazing work, his best dramatic work in particular, was in "Birds of Prey." Ed doesn't even speak English and I almost never have an artist who gets what the scene needs the way Ed does. Yes, he draws phenomenally hot women (and I think his guys are even hotter -- no one ever quite got Savant and Creote the way Ed did), but he also does lovely, subtle acting, and tremendous facial expressions and body language. I think he brings a very fiery European influence that is a wonderful remedy to some of the tired vaguely manga and video game-esque influences we've seen lately. He's amazing. I honestly, truly, never thought this could happen, reuniting with Ed on my favorite title ever.
> 
> It's a pretty great Christmas present to me.


----------



## mow (Jan 14, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Johns is free, Morrison isn't, get it it through your head.
> 
> or did you want Adam Beechen doing Final Crisis 2: Electric Boogaloo
> 
> answer the fucking question



...

I hate you.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 14, 2010)

click for bigger images. 


> BLACK LANTERN GREEN ARROW #30 hits next month.


Chaos Ghost will love this but the rest of us won't care.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2010)

you've just described everything related to GA not written by Kevin Smith, Andy Diggle or Mike Grell.
Sure I don't like Benes at all, but a writer wants to work with an artist that she personally likes is something to pissy about?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 14, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> click for bigger images. Chaos Ghost will love this but the rest of us won't care.


I jizzed myself when Kilo showed me and I just jizzed again:33


Kilowog said:


> you've just described everything related to GA not written by Kevin Smith, Andy Diggle or Mike Grell.
> 
> Sure I don't like Benes at all, but a writer wants to work with an artist that she personally likes is something to pissy about?



Fuck Mike Grell


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Simone/Benes *Birds of Prey* relaunch



As much as I don't like Benes. . . nostalgia.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 15, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> you've just described everything related to GA not written by Kevin Smith, Andy Diggle or Mike Grell.
> 
> Sure I don't like Benes at all, but a writer wants to work with an artist that she personally likes is something to pissy about?



Liking Benes' art and lying about its distinguishing attributes are two entirely different things.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 15, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Simone/Benes *Birds of Prey* relaunch



smexyness.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2010)

Can you imagine if Amanda Conner was artist instead of Benes on Birds of Prey?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Liking Benes' art and lying about its distinguishing attributes are two entirely different things.



why assume someone is lying when being crazy works just as well?  I mean we're talking about the same woman who writes Ragdoll's dialogue.



> Can you imagine if Amanda Conner was artist instead of Benes on Birds of Prey?


it'll never happen


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 15, 2010)

Whatever her deal is, that sort of shilling is terribly transparent and totally ridiculous.



> I'm excited as hell about this. All due respect to "JLA," I think Ed's most amazing work, his best dramatic work in particular, was in "Birds of Prey." Ed doesn't even speak English and I almost never have an artist who gets what the scene needs the way Ed does. *Yes, he draws phenomenally hot women (and I think his guys are even hotter -- no one ever quite got Savant and Creote the way Ed did), but he also does lovely, subtle acting, and tremendous facial expressions and body language. I think he brings a very fiery European influence that is a wonderful remedy to some of the tired vaguely manga and video game-esque influences we've seen lately.* He's amazing. I honestly, truly, never thought this could happen, reuniting with Ed on my favorite title ever.
> 
> It's a pretty great Christmas present to me.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2010)

like I said, crazy.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 15, 2010)

Benes is the guy who did BN: Titans and the john stewart issue of GL, right? yeah... not seein the subtle. 

I don't really see much manga influence in comics either, not sure what she's talking about. But if she wants to talk up her comic so more people will buy it, whatever, that's kind of expected.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> it'll never happen



Because it's too awesome. . .


----------



## Taleran (Jan 16, 2010)

fc7 related said:
			
		

> Uotan shows up and starts putting an end to the proceedings. The entire Grant Morrison/Alan Moore son/father “fuck you, dad” rivalry comes to unapologetic blatancy here, as dreary, restrictive, grim and grittiness end times stories are told off by unrestrained imagination. Uotan/Morrison enters the fray to bring back, of all the damn things, the transformed Zoo Crew from the end of 2007’s Countdown tie-in miniseries Captain Carrot and the Final Ark by Bill Morrison and Scott Shaw!, restoring them to their normal forms. (Note: They were on Earth-26, not Earth-35, in that story.) Then Uotan calls down the army of God (where the Hell did they come from? Did Zauriel just call on them or something? Why did Uotan bring down angels?), the Supermen, the Green Lanterns - and basically tells grim and gritty to get the hell out of comics. Grim and gritty is pretty sad, feeling betrayed and hurt by his creations (Nix Uotan, his “son”) turning against him.




I never looked at that scene quite like that, (also kinda funny when you consider what the next event DC did after Final Crisis was)


----------



## Castiel (Jan 18, 2010)

wow way to stay current Taleran

but I will add this splendid gem from Morrison to back that up



			
				Grant Morrison said:
			
		

> I must admit I have no time for the ’80s style “serious superheroes” books riding the retro wave; never resisting any chance to gratuitously stick the boot in, I thought *Watchmen was *self-conscious, derivative, and heavy-handed when it first appeared and time hasn’t mellowed my opinion of this *vastly overrated* series – so the comics I dislike most of all at the moment are filled with unsexy ’80s retro “superheroes-in-the-real-world” type stories. All these soldiers-in-tights comics seem miserly and lacking in wonder, surrealism or novelty. Even *Alan Moore* himself ran screaming from this kind of story and *began an ungainly, 15-year long attempt to reinvent himself as me*. So why anyone would look to the awkward pomposity of mid-’80s comics for inspiration is baffling.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 18, 2010)

I actually never made that connection until I saw it in a big batch of FC annotations 

Funny story I'm currently taking an Elective 'The Graphic Novel', my teacher won't stop raving about Moore and Watchmen, loves DKR and hates Superman


----------



## Castiel (Jan 18, 2010)

have you shown him ASS?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 18, 2010)

Its a female but yes I plan on it


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 18, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> have you shown him ASS?



hahaha, wow...what am i 12?

Anyways, yea i don't see how someone could downright hate All Star Supes.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 18, 2010)

People hate Superman in DKR because Miller can't write Clark, which leads to people hating Supes outside DKR


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 18, 2010)

Not to mention, the BATMAN DEFEATS SUPERMAN belief.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2010)

please tell me I'm not the only one reading *The Shield*.  this book is just great

also solicit for april says they're dumping the lackluster Inferno backup and replacing it with a Fox back up by Michael Avon Oeming


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 19, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> please tell me I'm not the only one reading *The Shield*.  this book is just great
> 
> also solicit for april says they're dumping the lackluster Inferno backup and replacing it with a Fox back up by Michael Avon Oeming



I'm not though I should be as I enjoyed his one shot


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 19, 2010)

I find it alright, so far.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 19, 2010)

> NEMESIS: THE IMPOSTERS #2
> On sale APRIL 7 • 2 of 4 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by IVAN BRANDON
> Art by CLIFF RICHARDS
> Just how dangerous is the world’s greatest spy if he’s gone insane? We’re about to find out as Batman confronts Nemesis over the fate of his mystery prisoner from issue #1. Nothing is what it seems except the violence and the gunshot wounds, so get ready as the mysteries deepen and the fireworks explode.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm _still _trying to wrap my head around Escape.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2010)

Wallace talks about his Deathstroke Titans run.  as I've said before I'm cautiously optimistic about this.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 20, 2010)

I wouldn't mind if the ol' Deathstroke monthly was traded.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2010)

Taleran said:


> People hate Superman in DKR because Miller can't write Clark, which leads to people hating Supes outside DKR



I thought he did an ok job, if only for the scene right after the nuke went off, and for the wink at the end.  It just seems like on this world, Supes was too damn trusting.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 21, 2010)

Don't think I've ever enjoyed a Brave and the Bold as much as the Atom/Joker one:33


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 21, 2010)

> -DC announces the return of fan-favorite Gail Simone’s fondly remembered Birds of Prey, with art accompanied by Ed Benes. Simone on Benes: “[H]e also does lovely, subtle acting, and tremendous facial expressions and body language. I think he brings a very fiery European influence that is a wonderful remedy to some of the tired vaguely manga and video game-esque influences we’ve seen lately.”
> 
> And, well, I realize that Simone can’t trash her artist (that would be unprofessional), but that doesn’t actually reflect reality. Benes’s men have one face, his women another, and they all have the same flat, empty expression. The body language tends to be of the “crotch or butt thrust directly at the reader” variety, and the “subtle acting” is so subtle as to be nonexistent. The “fiery European influence” would be better termed “draws kinda like Jim Lee used to, only with bigger boobs,” and the “vaguely manga and video game-esque influences” is the kind of annoying strawman people pull all the time without actually naming names. Is she talking about UDON? Humberto Ramos? Paul Pope? Joe Madureira? Ed McGuinness?
> 
> ...


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 21, 2010)

> Nrama: The announcement at The Source exclaimed that Ed Benes has "gotten better" since he last worked on Birds of Prey with you. Do you agree? What do you think he brings to the comic's relaunch?
> 
> Simone: Yes, and no. Ed is a conscientious artist who always strives to improve, but I have to say, I think his BoP art was where he really did his most amazing stuff. JLA was great, but the character work and acting in his BoP was severely under-rated. He always nails the emotion...he doesn?t get the credit he deserves for this. He has that talent, like Nicola Scott, to draw a character?s emotions, even when you can?t see their faces. A lot of the top 10 hottest artists lack that talent completely. Yes, he draws sexy women and very, very hot guys, but to focus only on that is to miss his amazing layouts and his ridiculous skill with acting. It?s definitely a European feel, and Ed is a huge inspiration to a whole generation of European & South American artists, all of whom feel very comfortable with that kind of sleek, sexy line. A very prominent female artist from Brazil told me that Ed inspired her to become an artist in the first place.
> 
> He?s just massively under-rated. My taking this book wholly hinged on who the artist would be, and when they said they were going to try to get Ed, I nearly dropped the phone. It?s a dream come true for me, and thankfully, Ed missed the characters, too, so he?s delighted to be back.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2010)

The second paragraph (from 4thletter) was hilarious.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2010)

I liked the ending of Mighty, not what i initially expected, but still good.

overall a decent book by Tomasi.

gonna look forward to his next indyish DC book, since Light Brigade before this was superb


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2010)

So Mighty is over, or you just liked the ending of the current issue?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 21, 2010)

When Benes lays back exaggerating TnA, then there's some improvement.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> So Mighty is over, or you just liked the ending of the current issue?



Mighty was a 12 issue mini.  the way 12 ended makes it seem like this is the end of the story.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 21, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Mighty was a 12 issue mini.  the way 12 ended makes it seem like this is the end of the story.





I thought it was just the end of this storyline. Damn, I was looking forward to more Mighty issues.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2010)

how'd you figure it was going to continue?  the main premise of the series was the conflict between Alpha One and Gabriel Cole.

I guess they could do a few arcs set in the world after Alpha One is defeated, but the way the series ended was just right, really gave you the "happily ever after" feel.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 21, 2010)

The "happily ever after" was why I thought there would be more. I figured something would come along to screw it up. Like more aliens or natural superhumans or something. I have to say though, its nice to have a comic that actually ends in with a happy ending like this.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2010)

indeed.

a bit of a shame that that guy whose name I can't spell couldn't stay till the end, though Samnee did a fine job and had a very similar art style.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 22, 2010)

> Written by GRANT MORRISON; Art by J.H. WILLIAMS III, CAMERON STEWART, FRAZER IRVING, SIMONE BIANCHI, RYAN SOOK and MICK GRAY; Cover by RYAN SOOK
> Collecting Grant Morrison's magnum opus for the first time in hardcover, featuring SEVEN SOLDIERS OF VICTORY #0, THE GUARDIAN #1-4, KLARION #1-3, ZATANNA #1-3 and THE SHINING KNIGHT #1-3. Independently, each of these heroes is featured in a story arc that redefines their purpose in the DC Universe. But their stories also interweave with the other soldiers' tales, and tell a grander story of a devastating global threat to mankind. These reluctant champions must arise and work together to save the world without ever meeting one another.
> 
> * DC Universe
> ...



Happy Happy Joy Joy (hopefully part 2 doesn't take too long and they keep the order correct)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 22, 2010)

*still predicts an Absolute Seven Soldiers years down the road*


----------



## Taleran (Jan 22, 2010)

it won't be any more pages than these 2 so I'm not gonna bother waiting


----------



## Slice (Jan 23, 2010)

New Powergirl book was hillarious.

That is some way to solve a population problem


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 23, 2010)

Slice said:


> New Powergirl book was hillarious.
> 
> That is some way to solve a population problem



 Where ?where?want to read


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2010)

And suddenly, the fantasies of thousands of readers suddenly break. . .

. . . and then reform into something far more perverted.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 23, 2010)

*must read*


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 23, 2010)

... WOW.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2010)

Rereading Morrison's Doom Patrol in hopes that maybe I'll get it more the 2nd time around (fyi I've come to realize this is an effort in futility)

but I gotta say Mr. Nobody is definitely one of my favorite Morrison creations.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 24, 2010)

I wish they would Absolute his run.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2010)

It's just so fucking weird.  He switches from standard superhero stuff, to big flashy action stuff, to quiet character moments, to complete and utter abstract bullshit, usually in the same issue and it's awesome.


My favorite parts are the DP's conflicts with:

The New New New Brotherhood of D_a_*d*a



The Pentagon stuff comes next on my list, mainly because of Danny the Street, who is get this: a sentient transsexual street (yes you read that right) with the ability to teleport anywhere on earth. oh and the Flex Mentallo stuff was good.

I don't think I'll ever fully comprehend the Huss-Mesh War.


Also loved the way he expanded on Robot Man's character, essentially making him the focus character of the run, and also making him the voice of sanity.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 25, 2010)

Random question:

Does anyone know what this story is about?



The old school suit caught my curiosity.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2010)

backstory on Golden Age Supes.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 25, 2010)

Go Figure I never knew that


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, he's back now.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah but he is still pretty dull


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2010)

Well you know that Morrison, doing stuff for no other reason other than he fucking feels like it at the time.

and that's why we love him.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 26, 2010)

Barry coming back in Final Crisis wasn't a Morrison decision btw

the Method of it sure but the intent was Johns wanted to tell Rebirth and needed Barry back to do it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2010)

Where'd you hear this?

I read a few interviews where Morrison goes on about how comics aren't like real life so bringing back Barry, who died in the first crisis for the final crisis would be fun or something.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 26, 2010)

its was in one of the DCNation pages they have been trying to bring Barry back forever (Infinite Crisis was supposed to be Barry return )

Although for the life of me I can't recall what issue


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2010)

hm, well I don't see Morrison being the guy to just take credit for stuff other guys do (he freely admits a lot of his early 90's stuff was mostly Millar despite how everything is usually attributed to him alone).  So from I can tell, DC has wanted a way to bring Barry Allen back, Morrison decided to do it for his own reasons.  Johns got to hold the bag in making it make sense.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 26, 2010)

Now, the only significant people who stay dead in comic books are the Waynes, 616 Uncle Ben and 616 Gwen Stacy.

Can you imagine if any of the three were brought back on a long-term basis? (e.g. Jason Todd, Bucky)


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2010)

To be given with Flash #1


----------



## Taleran (Jan 26, 2010)

Blondie said:


> Now, the only significant people who stay dead in comic books are the Waynes, 616 Uncle Ben and 616 Gwen Stacy.
> 
> Can you imagine if any of the three were brought back on a long-term basis? (e.g. Jason Todd, Bucky)



you forgot He for whom even Hela bows her head


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 28, 2010)

I also said this when I first read Public Enemies...



 Then I said it again when I saw the movie.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 29, 2010)

So what's this i've heard about the Kid Flash ongoing being delayed?


----------



## Slice (Jan 29, 2010)

The latest issue of GC Sirens was the best one of the run so far.

But it still did not cover anything that could not have been done in any other book. At least it has some funny moments:


*Spoiler*: __ 







Also Ivy could be so awesome if she wasnt always dumbed down by plot demands...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2010)

The rogue cop was sudden though. I didn't get whether he was working with the park killer or not.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2010)

The cover are for The Web looks great, how's the rest of the book?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2010)

it's alright, not horrible but not a must read.  has a few hilarious moments though (in the first arc Web thinks its a good idea to give out supersuits over the internet to random people then gathers them in a room)

if you want a good Red Circle book, read Shield.  you might like it with your military background, Trautmann put in a shitload of research to make sure he doesn't fuck up.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 29, 2010)

WOW!

DC has shown Milestone characters so much care and consideration after going through all of that trouble to acquire them, and dramatically so toward Static.  Featuring him in comics as sublime as Teen Titans is brilliant.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2010)

I admit, I read TT for Static.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2010)

I read (past tense) TT for the Blue Beetle/ Red Devil comic relief plus Ravager goodness  and now read (present) TT for the Ravager back-ups.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2010)

ok CFJ #6 wasn't ... horrifically awful, they really should have trimmed this from 7 to maybe 4 and gotten rid of the first 5 issues of shit and just made it this.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 30, 2010)

Speaking of CFJ...after reading that and Starman....Shade is D man.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2010)

read the original Starman series you whore


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2010)

It's on my to do list.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 30, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> It's on my to do list.



Mine too.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2010)

I read the first issue like 2 years ago and hadn't got around to finishing. lol


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 30, 2010)

Starman is a MUST to read.

I wish it could be Absolute'd, but the omnibus will have to do.

FUCK, SO MUCH MONEY. . .


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2010)

Why is an Absolute EWdition any better than an Omnibus? As long as they collect the story. I don't care about the extra crap.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I read the first issue like 2 years ago and hadn't got around to finishing. lol



have to admit it's a good first issue

David's death is pure comedic gold

also 

"I may have hated him ... but I still loved him"

*zap*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2010)

I honestly can't remember if it was the first or 0 issue that I read. Was there a 0 issue with that series?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2010)

yes.  it had David's death and Jack kicking Mist's ass


----------



## Rod (Jan 30, 2010)

So I just picked up bn ww to read after alot of topics.

I can't help myself, even though that's not his book... That was badass of "Bruce".

But to me it really seemed like that was the intention from Rucka anyways, to wow reader how Bruce even after "death" remains still...(fuck i wanna talk but will spoil)

Nicola Scott is doing an amazing job.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 30, 2010)

BN Wonder Woman is among the better BN tie-ins.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 31, 2010)

i think by now we've all read BN 5 or whatever it was.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 31, 2010)

We're at #6, I believe. #7 incoming.


----------



## mow (Jan 31, 2010)

Blondie said:


> BN Wonder Woman is among the better BN tie-ins.



Which is like saying genital herpes is amongst the better STDs.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 31, 2010)

Blondie said:


> BN Wonder Woman is among the better BN tie-ins.





mow said:


> Which is like saying genital herpes is amongst the better STDs.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2010)

why would it be better?  isn't it incurable?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 31, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> why would it be better?  *isn't it incurable?*



I knew someone would get why I'm laughing so hard at this.


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2010)

Blondie said:


> Starman is a MUST to read.
> 
> I wish it could be Absolute'd, but the omnibus will have to do.
> 
> FUCK, SO MUCH MONEY. . .



Are you talking about the Starman Jack Knight with the staff or the other one with map of the multiverse?


----------



## mow (Feb 1, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> why would it be better?  isn't it incurable?



YOU PEOPLE NEED TO WATCH PEEP SHOW


----------



## Castiel (Feb 1, 2010)

The World said:


> Are you talking about the Starman Jack Knight with the staff or the other one with map of the multiverse?



Jack Knight, since we're talking about Starman #81.  Plus Thom never really had a series.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2010)

Tal, you might find this mildly interesting

Link removed


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2010)

DAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRK VENNNNNNNNGEANNNNCE!!!


----------



## Taleran (Feb 3, 2010)

So has the Ultramarine Corps been shown since Final Crisis?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 3, 2010)

Is Victor Szasz related to the Question? 


Oh. that's Zsasz not  Szasz... nevermind then.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2010)

They showed up in Final Crisis?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah they were one of the Watchtowers it was like 1 page but whatever


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2010)

oh.  then no.

Morrison is the only guy to have written them.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah I read that 3 issue Classified Story again

goddamn do I love it


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2010)

"killing people doesn't work in a complex world of jet powered gorillas"

it was a fun story.  also I'm a personal fan of McGuiness so seeing him work with Morrison was cool.


----------



## Okkervil River (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know how I posted this in the Green Lantern thread, since I don't go in that thread, but I managed it somehow:



			
				Okkervil River said:
			
		

> I do love Renee, but I wish her backup were more like #37. Though I guess it's kind of hard to get the philosophical, O'Neil-like feel in so few pages =/.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 3, 2010)

Watchmen 2 Looks Like a Real Possibility




> Why hasn’t there ever been second series of Watchmen comics? It’s not as though Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons actually own the characters. Well, apparently, any talk of a sequel had been squashed, time and again, by Paul Levitz, former president of DC comics. He was very protective of the title, even denying the creators of the tie-in videogame to invent any new material at all. This was sacred stuff to him.
> 
> Now, though, he’s not in charge of the comics at all and is the Contributing Editor and Overall Consultant of DC Entertainment, the spin-off and movies arm. He’s not going to be able to do anything, directly, to stop any Watchmen sequel. More importantly, though, it seems that Dan DiDio, SVP-Executive Editor of DC, has made it his mission to realize not only a sequel series but also several prequels. Why? I suppose he’d say Why Not? And there’s good reason to believe they’ll be coming to screens as well as pages, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Petes12 (Feb 4, 2010)

God, that is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 4, 2010)

It was going to happen sooner or later. What this will be is interesting, just to see the size of the shitstorm this will stir up.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

Alan Moore is going to stangle Dan Didio if this happens....with his beard 

Also, aren't the chances of Moore actually doing this pretty much Zero? IIRC hes washed his hands of all of it, and loathes the influence it had and what it has become.

Finally, who in their right mind would agree to write more watchmen?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2010)

nice of Levitz to actively defend the integrity of Moore's creation even though the two despise each other.


----------



## Rod (Feb 4, 2010)

I see so much potential in this. Like, seriously:


*Spoiler*: __ 













Finally.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> nice of Levitz to actively defend the integrity of Moore's creation even though the two despise each other.



I feel like this is a "respect the work, if not the man" kind of thing. I'm sure there are a lot of people who love watchmen yet dislike Alan Moore.



Rod said:


> I see so much potential in this. Like, seriously:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Awesome. She's always been one of those characters i've really liked in nearly whatever she's in, its natural she should get her own book.

Also, I feel like the magical realm of the DC universe is a bit underplayed. Sort of like the martial arts realm of the DCU.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 4, 2010)

Rod said:


> I see so much potential in this. Like, seriously:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This pleases me greatly.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2010)

oh god this is kinda hilarious.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> oh god this is kinda hilarious.



Ah, Joe Casey. . . I've always liked reading his Superman.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2010)

Miss Martian is awesome in a "Starfire of the Teen Titans cartoon" sort of way.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 8, 2010)

*reads*

*sees Midsummer's Nightmare there*

*is happy*


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 11, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> oh god this is kinda hilarious.



Fangasm.:ho


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2010)

But seriously... Who give a shit about Aquaman?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2010)

Aaron Lopresti is doing the art for JL: Lost Generation


alos did anyone read the new Booster Gold, it's the very last  Blue Beetle back up.  Definitely a good ending to Jaime's solo adventures.

though watching Paco complain that his favorite comic book is cancelled and contemplates complaining on THE INTERNET made me


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2010)

I had almost forgotten about the BB back-ups since I lost all interest in BG after that terrible Blackest Night tie-in.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2010)

I love how all of Blue Beetle's personal problems are easily solved with nuclear weapons.

Also don't worry m0, Keith Giffen is taking over BG in a few months.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2010)

But what about BB, is he gonna be featured anywhere (besides TT) monthly?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2010)

as Brenda stated, Paco's favorite character will be in the team book

though Paco mopes that its not the same.

also Milagro considers Jaime angsty


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 12, 2010)

"Paco, Brernda, Magic Chick..."


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 12, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> But seriously... Who give a shit about Aquaman?



If someone makes him interesting like Simon does for Wonder Woman, then I'm game.


----------



## Rod (Feb 13, 2010)

NO MATTER WHATCHU SAY!!!! DO NOT UNDERESTIMATE DA POWA TO TALK TO DA DOLPHNZZ!!!!1111oneoneone


Btw, I've been reading the next big events for Dc, and personnaly really hope this 2012 one (armaggedon i guess if not mt) brings something new to the table in it's essence, different.

From the upcoming ones, well, we will see but I guess nothing very much different from what we've been seeing these last years around, a rechap from who is who etc...

 Alan Moore nowadays is just a prick complaining that his own works were product of fortuity or merely prototypes, ofc this is also prolly an strategy to make him look cool so ppl like me can turn and say he is a genius because wrote some iconic stuff without effort whereas in reality he prolly had to work his ass off 24/7 thinking about plotline and polishing ideas.

Well whatever, at one point I've to agree with what he says in his lastest interviews: The authors of nowadays seem to be excessively recycling old ideas and characters. Now i really like what GM did in Batman in this concept of Hurt (and relatively in FC with Mandrakk), a new villain, new mistery, new interesting stuff etc etc etc... This is what is cool, I for once hope the future of the DC universe holds more of new rather than simply revolving around some plot that will end up in a confront with one of these: Darkseid, Anti-monitor, Nekron.

For example a totally fucken nuts crossover with villains you never ever seen before but are just total mothafuckas and were created especially for this event who also happens to cope with complex new concepts, that's what Kirbi did back in his time, he just flat out installed alot of ideas and this was the magic back then, always new, it wasn't simply the ride that was different but also the essence of the very tale, everything, was a new horizon to discover.

It's unfortunate this is just extremely rare nowadays, and as time goes by more and more, faith goes fading too.


----------



## Bender (Feb 13, 2010)

Is Aquaman able to fight like Muhammad Ali out of water? If not I couldn't give a flying fuck about him.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 13, 2010)

Why do the people who like Aquaman like him to begin with? I've never seen him do anything but talk to fish and get smacked around.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 13, 2010)

DC Comics Blog said:
			
		

> *ABSOLUTE ALL-STAR SUPERMAN* HC
> Writer: Grant Morrison
> Artist: Frank Quitely
> Collects: ALL-STAR SUPERMAN #1-12
> $99.99 US, 320 pg



*I FUCKING SAW IT COMING!* YES!

Now, if I still have shelf space. . .


----------



## Slice (Feb 13, 2010)

> ABSOLUTE ALL-STAR SUPERMAN HC
> Writer: Grant Morrison
> Artist: Frank Quitely
> Collects: ALL-STAR SUPERMAN #1-12
> $99.99 US, 320 pg



Must buy!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Why do the people who like Aquaman like him to begin with? I've never seen him do anything but talk to fish and get smacked around.



I only ever liked him 'cause of how cool he looked during the Peter David years 

EDIT: How could I forget The Brave and The Bold?  He's hilarious in that, every episode a bucket of laughs.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 13, 2010)

So you guys are aware that Hawkman avenged Ted Kord during Final Crisis right?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 13, 2010)

Taleran said:


> So you guys are aware that Hawkman avenged Ted Kord during Final Crisis right?



No, but why do you even ask?

And how would he avenge Kord during FC, when Lord is already dead? I gotta admit I forget a lot of the details of FC now.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 13, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> I only ever liked him 'cause of how cool he looked during the Peter David years
> 
> EDIT: How could I forget The Brave and The Bold?  He's hilarious in that, every episode a bucket of laughs.



He was also a fairly effective Namor lite in Justice League, iirc. I liked him in that.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 13, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> No, but why do you even ask?
> 
> And how would he avenge Kord during FC, when Lord is already dead? I gotta admit I forget a lot of the details of FC now.



Maxwell Lord's brain was harvested by Checkman to be used in Lord Eye for the Black Gambit strategy

Lord Eye Failed them and Hawkman/girl destroyed Lord Eye by Punching Maxwell Lord's brain

the interesting bit of this is 

both Hawk heroes and the Blue Beetle have Egyptian themes floating about them. Karma is a bitch.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

Blondie said:


> DC Comics Blog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shelf space?! It's a hundred bucks! Do you have the wallet space?!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 14, 2010)

I see it as an investment, not only does it collect one of the best comics of the past decade in one handy volume, if there's a burglar you hit him with it and he's dead.

but in all seriousness I'm good with my 2 HC editions.  even though they are different sizes, what's up with that DC?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

You mean different height sizes? That's dumb. It'll make your bookshelf look awkward. Those of you that have seen picks of my bookshelf know that I don't have that problem.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah, by like maybe half a centimeters on all sides.  which is weird because they're supposed to be volumes 1 and 2 of a set.


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2010)

72 bucks if you order in advance.

Like I have.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

Absolutely free if you get it "another way"

Like I did


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2010)

You're  attempts in going beyond the call of duty to maintain our planet's forests are admirable, nametwin. 

Also; happy bday mofo!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 14, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Absolutely free if you get it "another way"
> 
> Like I did





mow said:


> 72 bucks if you order in advance.
> 
> Like I have.



You can also get it by free by not reading it, like I did


----------



## mow (Feb 14, 2010)

But I don't want to fail at life, like you do. 

Seriously dude you gotta give it a shot at least.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

mow said:


> You're  attempts in going beyond the call of duty to maintain our planet's forests are admirable, nametwin.


Man, that's not the reaso- I mean... Yes. This is exactly why I do it. 


> Also; happy bday mofo!


Thanks nametwin. 


Chaos Ghost said:


> You can also get it by free by not reading it, like I did





mow said:


> But I don't want to fail at life, like you do.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 14, 2010)

mow said:


> But I don't want to fail at life, like you do.


 But sometimes failure is the best victory


> Seriously dude you gotta give it a shot at least.



Eh, one of these days I might get bored and try it. I said for years I'd never buy anything for some chick that didnt put out, but here it is I dropped a yard or two on this chick from work:


----------



## Castiel (Feb 14, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> But sometimes failure is the best victory



What               ?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 15, 2010)

How can anyone hate All-Star Superman other than "not my cup of tea"?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 15, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> But sometimes failure is the best victory





> I said for years I'd never buy anything for some chick that didnt put out, but here it is I dropped a yard or two on this chick from work:


That's just... Wrong.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 15, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> What               ?


Exactly.


LIL_M0 said:


> That's just... Wrong.



Eh, it's tax time, I can afford to spend a coupla hundred on ol girl.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Justice League of America #42 preview_ 















in before moe


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 16, 2010)

Good freaking heck, this is going to be one expensive year for me.

- Absolute Planetary 1 + 2 = $150
- Absolute All-Star Superman = $100
- Absolute Green Lantern = $75
- Absolute Promethea Volume 2 = $100

- Harley Quinn statue = $100
- Power Girl statue = $100
- Ame-Comi Cassandra Cain figure = $70
- Sandman + Death DC Chronicles statue = $200

Total, including tax, is almost $900.

Fuck.

*looks at room*

Times like this. . .

I love/hate being Comic Book Guy.


----------



## Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Special mention to the variant cover: 


*Spoiler*: _Justice League of America #42 var. cover_


----------



## Taleran (Feb 16, 2010)

Is the one on the left not supposed to be Asian?


----------



## Bender (Feb 16, 2010)

Huh, and here I thought Donna Troy was hot looking 

She looks like a rejected play boy magazine model on the Justice League #42 issue cover.  

AND WHERE THE HELL IS MY CONGORILLA!?


----------



## The World (Feb 17, 2010)

Damn you DC and your 100 dolla absolute editions.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 17, 2010)

I didn't know that Barry Allen became the "Blue Lantern Flash".

(thanks to ).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 17, 2010)

The World said:


> Damn you DC and your 100 dolla absolute editions.



Indeed.

Man, with those DC Chronicles Sandman statues, that's another $200 for this year. . .


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2010)

BIG NEWS

Jim Lee and Dan DiDio Named Co-Publishers DC Comics
Geoff Johns to Serve as Chief Creative Officer
John Rood Named EVP, Sales, Marketing and Business Development
Patrick Caldon Named EVP, Finance and Administration

Diane Nelson on the choices


DiDio/Lee's response

Johns' Response

Rood's response

Caldon's response


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh man, suddenly I'm enjoying my backing of Brightest Day in a blind choice test


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 18, 2010)

Geoff Johns?  Lead Creative Director?  

If I was deeply enmeshed in DC and Marvel's crap, I'd be so tight right now.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 18, 2010)

Continuity Reigns Supreme in the Kingdom of Johns


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 18, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Geoff Johns?  Lead Creative Director?
> 
> If I was deeply enmeshed in DC and Marvel's crap, I'd be so tight right now.



He already was basically leading the DC universe the same way Bendis does at Marvel.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, but now his influence may be felt in their television programs, films, Vertigo, etc.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 18, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Yeah, but now his influence may be felt in their television programs, films, Vertigo, etc.



While I don't want him mucking up Vertigo, I don't see the problem with his influence extending into Television and Films.


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 18, 2010)

Johns' range is extremely limited.  He lacks the scope of knowledge and appreciation needed to work in all mediums and on all kinds of projects.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 18, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Johns' range is extremely limited.  He lacks the scope of knowledge and appreciation needed to work in all mediums and on all kinds of projects.



True, but he gets the characters (most of them), which I think is important. He'll need to work closely with people who actually do know about TV and Film, and be sure to let them do their jobs, but I'm trying to be optimistic about this, and I think with the right people he could do a lot when it comes to making sure that the characters that make it to the screen stay true to what made me love them in the comics.

But like I said, he'll need people around him who can tell him what works and what doesn't when it comes to TV and Film.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2010)

Now, only a matter of time regarding Bendis and Marvel. . . 'unofficially'. . .


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Man, with those DC Chronicles Sandman statues, that's another $200 for this year. . .



I've seen the absolute edition of Sandman in my local comic shop and that shit is like the size of a small child.


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2010)

Jim Lee I'm cool with but DAN FUCKING DIDIO NAMED CO-Publisher?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 18, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Jim Lee I'm cool with but DAN FUCKING DIDIO NAMED CO-Publisher?



What do you have against DiDio?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 18, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> What do you have against DiDio?



My sarcasm detector might be due in for a check up, but you're joking right?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 18, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> My sarcasm detector might be due in for a check up, but you're joking right?



No. What do you have against DiDio?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 18, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> No. What do you have against DiDio?



I hold him partially responsible for Cass's character derailment, Bart's character derailment, and subsequent death, and the clusterfuck with chuck dixon, and countdown. Mostly though, The dude wanted to kill off Dick Grayson.

Pretty much everything post IC was mediocre, and i remember him saying that that was his true vision for the DC universe. Luckily he's wised up, but honestly, I'm of the opinion that if it wasn't for Geoff johns he'd be out of a job.

Recently though, i'm annoyed that he cancelled the kid flash book. Really annoyed. Not cool Didio.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 18, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I think he's learning what his audience really wants, so I don't mind him so much now.



All the more reason for him to be the (co) man in charge. Right?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 18, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> All the more reason for him to be the (co) man in charge. Right?



Eh. I said he's learning. I think he made a lot of ignorant decisions, not taking the fans into account, and while yea he fucked up, he seems like he realizes it and is trying to not repeat those mistakes. I'm still glad Jim Lee is there.

Also, didio is the guy who put the mere idea of Watchmen 2: Electric Boogaloo into people's heads, which is just wrong.

One of my main issues though, that won't ever change, is how much Didio favors the silver age, sometimes to a fault.

Bringing back Barry was fine, I'm totally cool with it. But canceling Kid Flash (By Sterling freaking Gates!) and giving pretty much no reason for it? Not cool.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 18, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Watchmen


Watchmen (comic AND film) sucked. Did. Not Want.



> 2: Electric Boogaloo


Always Want!


----------



## Rod (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, by the words in the letters, just seems to be more of a promotion to Geoff while keeping Didio and Lee there but in theory recognizing their time in the company, in pratical terms does not seem like big changes are coming, reading Dan's words one could notice whay he described that is supposed to do now as basically the same he was doing already, so...

Anyways, what I expect just is a bit more of intersection now between the multiple editors with one main publishing office they can refer, so to avoid having some books contradicting each other, something that was happening more than usual in DC.

Still this will test their teamwork, wonder how Johns will feel in the future in his position but with less freedom that Didio had as he now has to refer to these 2 publishers nonetheless.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 19, 2010)

The World said:


> I've seen the absolute edition of Sandman in my local comic shop and that shit is like the size of a small child.



*looks over at his 4 Absolute Sandman volumes*

*looks at Absolute Death beside it*

*looks at his Sandman Anniversary bookend statues*

Make that children.



LIL_M0 said:


> What do you have against DiDio?



To add to what's been said, hate/dislike of YJ and JLI.

People would also throw in ReBoot, but he was the gun in there, not the person who pulled the trigger -- ABC did that.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 19, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Eh. I said he's learning. I think he made a lot of ignorant decisions, not taking the fans into account, and while yea he fucked up, he seems like he realizes it and is trying to not repeat those mistakes. I'm still glad Jim Lee is there.
> 
> Also, didio is the guy who put the mere idea of Watchmen 2: Electric Boogaloo into people's heads, which is just wrong.
> 
> ...



I think they probably saw people weren't as onboard with flash as they were with GL and decided not to risk 2 new series that might not pan out.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 19, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I think they probably saw people weren't as onboard with flash as they were with GL and decided not to risk 2 new series that might not pan out.



People aren't as onboard with flash because Flash Rebirth wasn't as awesome as people thought it would be.

Besides, the majority of the people reading a Kid Flash book probably wouldn't even necessarily be flash fans, or at least that wouldn't be their primary reasoning to buy it.

You ask anybody who was looking forward to Kid Flash why they were looking forward to it, odds are they aren't going to say its simply because they're flash fans who want another flash book, they're going to say it's because they were Impulse/TT/Young Justice fans, or supergirl fans interested in how Gates would handle KF.

In theory I understand how one would think that the success of one flash title would be a good way to gauge the success of another one, but they're really completely different books. I don't know any comic readers who base their purchases on something so simple as a franchise. They base their purchases on the character and the creative team behind that character. 

IMO Bart Allen has the fans to carry his own book, provided he's backed by a solid team, those fans just need a reason to come out of the woodwork. It's just that the last book Bart Allen was a main character in was Teen Titans pre-IC.

I just hope they aren't basing their projections off Fastest Man Alive. It'd be like saying "Based on the sales of Redemption Road, we can conclude that Cassandra Cain can't carry her own ongoing."


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 19, 2010)

But if people were as excited about flash rebirth as they were GL rebirth, then there'd probably be more willing to jump onto 2 books instead of 1. Even if kid flash has people who would buy the book for his character, there are still readers lost if people aren't excited enough by the franchise to buy a second book. 

Blaming it on Didio hating YJ is stupid. It's just a question of whether the character would sell. And yes, franchises alone can sell a book. IE: Hulk.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 19, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> But if people were as excited about flash rebirth as they were GL rebirth, then there'd probably be more willing to jump onto 2 books instead of 1. Even if kid flash has people who would buy the book for his character, there are still readers lost if people aren't excited enough by the franchise to buy a second book.
> 
> Blaming it on Didio hating YJ is stupid. It's just a question of whether the character would sell. And yes, franchises alone can sell a book. IE: Hulk.



Okay, so there will be readers lost, who cares? The book would get at least average sales, and might actually get people more excited in the franchise (a character other than barry can get people excited about flash? ZOMG NO WAI!?).

I'm not blaming it on didio hating YJ, I'm blaming it on his hard on for Barry.

Sure, Kid Flash probably wouldn't sell as much as Barry's book, but it'd sell enough to justify it's creation imo. Canceling KF and Wally's co feature is pretty much a giant middle finger to fans of those characters.

I mean, if a book like batgirl can be okay'd then why not kid flash?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Preview_


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks promising, glad wally's getting in on the action.

Wally's costume is growing on me, although it really does down to the artist getting the color differences right.

While I feel like Wally's going to fall into the lancer role, as long as he's a badass lancer I'm okay with it.


----------



## Rod (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks liek ++retcon incoming.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks boring.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks good.  I like that Wally is actually importantish even with Barry running the show.

also like WW said the costume has grown on me, it still looks like "The Flash" yet the color and design differences make it visibly stand out from Barry.  also he has "Batman Eyes" 

also I like the continuity nod to Walter West.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 19, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> also like WW said the costume has grown on me, it still looks like "The Flash" yet the color and design differences make it visibly stand out from Barry.  also he has "Batman Eyes"



Everything is cooler with batman eyes! 

Definitely looks better here than in Blackest Night. This is a costume where the little differences (darkness of the red/maroon, solidity of the emblem) really matter.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 19, 2010)

Finished Morrison's Doom Patrol today

Issue #57 

but yeah generally made of lots of win, Dada, Flex, Beards, and some HERO


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2010)

Mr. Nobody, Danny the Street and Cliff Steele The Best.


----------



## Bender (Feb 19, 2010)

Lil M_0

YOU
































LIKE 



DAN

DICKHEAD


DIDIO?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2010)

the entire period between IC and FC was one huge long chain of fuck ups.  Doesn't matter what the quality of it was, he simply fucked up editorially in a lot of ways.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 19, 2010)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: _Preview_


Impulse 2.


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> the entire period between IC and FC was one huge long chain of fuck ups.  Doesn't matter what the quality of it was, he simply fucked up editorially in a lot of ways.



I want to know exactly what was going through that motherfuckers mind when he set up Countdown to Final Crisis. The sad part of it all was a crossover pre-crisis series was destroyed by "Sinestro corps war" Green Lantern books. Shit, not only that he had friggin Alternate Earth Supergirl's omitted If I remember correctly.

Also Shazam is out of place in the DC universe?  

Without Shazam titles we wouldn't have  kick-ass Black Adam.

THE SAME DUDE THAT WAGED WAR AGAINST THE ENTIRE FUCKING WORLD in 52.

No, but the cunt had to be so jealous of 52 and make his own little fail version of it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 20, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Finished Morrison's Doom Patrol today
> 
> Issue #57
> 
> but yeah generally made of lots of win, Dada, Flex, Beards, and some HERO



They should freaking Absolute that thing. GREAT run.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2010)

hey CBG, did you hear that the guy who created the Absolute Format got fired and disgraced for shenanigans?


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> hey CBG, did you hear that the guy who created the Absolute Format got fired and disgraced for shenanigans?



What the hell is Absolute Format?


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 20, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> hey CBG, did you hear that the guy who created the Absolute Format got fired and disgraced for shenanigans?



What sort of shenanigans?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2010)

got caught up in the legal clusterfuck that is Alan Moore


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 21, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> got caught up in the legal clusterfuck that is Alan Moore



Ah good old Alan Moore. You can always count on him to stir some shit up.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 21, 2010)

. . . What an unfortunate thing.

Maybe he'll go to Marvel and do the same thing there.


----------



## Bender (Feb 21, 2010)

I gotta ask you guy whaddya think of the current Secret Six? 

I looked at the Secret Six #23 synopsis and it says Scandal is fighting Black Alice for the right to remain with the Secret Six.


----------



## Bender (Feb 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _JUSTICE LEAGUE: CRY FOR JUSTICE #7_


----------



## Rod (Feb 22, 2010)

It always reminds me:

JUSTICEEEEE!!!!

that reminds me:

AMERICA PHUCK YEAHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 23, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I gotta ask you guy whaddya think of the current Secret Six?
> 
> I looked at the Secret Six #23 synopsis and it says Scandal is fighting Black Alice for the right to remain with the Secret Six.



SS is good. I can see why everyone loves it.

And Cry for Justice, I only read that thing for Prometheus.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2010)

Anyone else reading Bedard's Great Ten mini?  Pretty good so far

IMMORTAL MAN IN DARKNESS


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Nemesis: The Impostors #1 preview_ 













I liked Escape and Nemesis is growing on me.  Any fictional DCU character who passes on the opportunity to literally fuck WW must be gay or have massive balls.


----------



## Rod (Feb 24, 2010)

For some weird reason I opened the preview saw these first two panels and thought it was Cristopher Lambert, fucking Highlander.



			
				 Kilowog said:
			
		

> I liked Escape and Nemesis is growing on me. Any fictional DCU character who passes on the opportunity to literally fuck WW must be gay or have massive balls.



More like the first I'd say.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2010)

You be silent, Rod.  No amount of research makes insulting Nemisis cool.  Dude is way awesome.  And don't you know?  You turn them down at first so they come to you, baby.  It's all in the game.

Also;


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2010)

Anybody read Flash Rebirth 6 yet? Just finished it, and while I didn't hate it, it wasn't really all that exciting of a finale. My favorite issue of the series is probably 5. Wally didn't do anything outside of what was shown in the preview, which kinda bummed me out, and the machine for Thawne was kinda weird.

IMO the best part of the book was all the seeds it planted for future stories. The rogues' plan, the guy talking to thawne at the end, and especially the reveal about what'll happen down the road for Wally. Which, given the current situation, is pretty predictable (we all saw it coming), but that doesn't make it any less awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2010)

bit of an anti-climax


*Spoiler*: _they beat Thawne by_ 



pushing him into a tube the JLA put together then shipping him off to jail





much more interested in the stuff they set up for the Johns/Manapul run.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2010)

Exactly.

The best part about it was the foreshadowing with the rogues, Zoom, and Wally.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2010)

I am so pissed off at myself I was just at the comic book store an hour ago and I didn't buy Cry for Justice #7.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 24, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I am so pissed off at myself I was just at the comic book store an hour ago and I didn't buy Cry for Justice #7.



...


----------



## Slice (Feb 28, 2010)

"In case the Flash returns break glass"

Why are two panels about the Rogues better than the rest of the issue?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 28, 2010)

Because they're the fucking Rogues. JOHNS' Rogues.

That's fucking why.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2010)

Slice said:


> "In case the Flash returns break glass"
> 
> Why are two panels about the Rogues better than the rest of the issue?





Comic Book Guy said:


> Because they're the fucking Rogues. JOHNS' Rogues.
> 
> That's fucking why.



Yup. No matter how much I don't like Barry (I can't describe my feelings for him in a way other than "meh"), as long as Johns' flash has the rogues in all their awesome glory, consider me a reader.

BN:Flash is a perfect representative of this. All the parts with the flashes = mediocre. All the parts with the rogues = awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2010)

The best part of Johns' initial Flash run is that he backed off of Wally and refused to mess with the character as established by Mark Waid, which was a very smart choice.  This led to him focusing on the Rogues who were pretty much reduced to punching bags by Waid and many other writes and making them just damn awesome.


----------



## Rod (Feb 28, 2010)

Already preparing the ground for upcoming death imo. 

I'd give a  or two couple(s) years before they kill wally.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2010)

Rod said:


> Already preparing the ground for upcoming death imo.
> 
> I'd give a  or two couple(s) years before they kill wally.



What is, ways to get windwaker to drop the flash?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2010)

yeeeeeeaaaaah not going to happen


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> yeeeeeeaaaaah not going to happen



Agreed. It'd be a stupid decision that would lose them quite a few readers.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2010)

Also Johns has stated many times that Wally is his favorite.  He's kept Kyle alive despite the incentive to do so and he has a considerably higher fanbase.  Also he's a father.

Plus I'd like to think they'll be keeping death semi permanent, at least for a few years.


----------



## Rod (Feb 28, 2010)

^
Reminds me when we first started speculating DC was hinting a possible Bruce's upcoming death in forums, oh boy there was so much rage, but alas... 

You'll see guys you'll see, Wally is one of the unique names has not died before, all the rest I guess has passed by some rezzing already 

The problem is, I see quite the trap here, give the benefit of doubt, but Imma betting they won't be able to handle satisfactorily these two at same time and will eventually kill one.

Just wait in some upcoming crossover, Wally's going to die a heroic death, it comes for everyones, it happens. 


Then he'll ress.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2010)

Rod said:


> ^
> Reminds me when we first started speculating DC was hinting a possible Bruce's upcoming death in forums, oh boy there was so much rage, but alas...
> 
> You'll see guys you'll see, Wally is one of the unique names has not died before, all the rest I guess has passed by some rezzing already
> ...



Yea but with Bruce dieing it opened up quite a few new possibilities for new stories, since he's a major character and it shakes things up quite a bit. Also, Grant had this planned for a while. 

Now that Barry's back and Wally is clearly a side character, it really would change very little if he were to die. All it would do is MAYBE be an exclamation/shocker in one story/event and just piss off a whole lot of wally fans.

And like Kilo said, Geoff loves wally.


----------



## Rod (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm a Wally fan too, and tbh couldn't careless for this whole getting Barry Allen rezzed, it seemed unnecessary and heck what's the point? Justifying it Didio: "Since joined DC I wanted to get Barry and (another char i dont remember the name) back, were my goals". 

C'mon, perhaps Dan wasn't serious but he just seemed like a fanboy trying to get back his fav heroes, decisions like that should at least make the company consult their market to see if it's gonna be accepted. 

In the end, It just made Barry's death story trivial, same thing for Jason, seriously. 



> *Now that Barry's back and Wally is clearly a side character,* it really would change very little if he were to die. All it would do is MAYBE be an exclamation/shocker in one story/event and just piss off a whole lot of wally fans.



That's the issue I'm afraid. Not amused at how things are being setted , Barry just arrived and is already "The Flash" while Wally relegated to "some Flash", despite 25 (?) years in the role, and that's a generation time. There is already alot of complaints going on regarding how DC is compromising things in this matter, it's not like we hadn't seen this movie before.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 1, 2010)

Rod said:


> That's the issue I'm afraid. Not amused at how things are being setted , Barry just arrived and is already "The Flash" while Wally relegated to "some Flash", despite 25 (?) years in the role, and that's a generation time. There is already alot of complaints going on regarding how DC is compromising things in this matter, it's not like we hadn't seen this movie before.



I agree with this.

What I'm saying is. Killing Wally off would just piss people off more, which is not something that is in DC's best interest.


----------



## Rod (Mar 1, 2010)

I think it'll end up in tears 



For the record, changing more or less the subjects, I feel like it's an injustice the treatment given to Jay Garrick and Alan Scott.

They should be fucking mofos.

Unfortunately they didn't have the same luck of circunstances as Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman, but one should never forget they started the concept of Lantern and Flash.

It's pretty sad to read some stuff from these characters, that helped build the DC in their early years to turn the company to what it is now, sounds so ungrateful.

_"I'll never be able to run as fast as them"_ (Jay refering to the other Flashes in FC , said something liek that)

_"Alan's ring is not as powerful..."_


----------



## Bender (Mar 1, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Also Johns has stated many times that Wally is his favorite.  He's kept Kyle alive despite the incentive to do so and he has a considerably higher fanbase.  Also he's a father.
> 
> Plus I'd like to think they'll be keeping death semi permanent, at least for a few years.



Kyle Rayner is a father?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 1, 2010)

Flash #1 Preview from IGN.com


*Spoiler*: __ 

















Art looks awesome, as per usual.

Iris looks sort of young though, guess thats just his style.

Ah ha! Knew that Barry vs. Trickster seemed familiar. Like grandson like grandpa I suppose


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2010)

please tell me you're not that dense Blaze


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2010)

Bowties always Bowties


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2010)

could be worse


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 1, 2010)

Also, That phone must be freaking awesome to send messages that fast.

Also, I hope Geoff Johns plays up the two flashes thing more. With Wally in Keystone and Barry holding down central, with Bart and Max helping out where needed.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Also, That phone must be freaking awesome to send messages that fast.



My head is spinning thinking about the details of such a thing.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2010)

Cry For Justice as a whole was meh, not too horrible but certainly not good.  Mini should have been 5 issues *maximum*


Also Great Ten continues to be good.


----------



## Bender (Mar 3, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!? Was that really Prometheus that Green Arrow killed? 

Also why the hell is Ollie complaining in the new Justice League series even though he killed the cunt responsible for his son's maiming, and the death of Lian? 

Btw is it just me or have all heroes taken up killing? 

We got Magog killing anyone he deems a total prick and undeserving to live. 

And then Green Arrow who just surprised Prometheus with a one-shot kill.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 3, 2010)

Kyle isn't a father, Wally is


----------



## Bender (Mar 3, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Kyle isn't a father, Wally is



Oh.....My bad..Can't believe I didn't completely read your post...Fuck.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 3, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> HOLY SHIT!? Was that really Prometheus that Green Arrow killed?
> 
> Also why the hell is Ollie complaining in the new Justice League series even though he killed the cunt responsible for his son's maiming, and the death of Lian?
> 
> ...



And so we take one step closer to a Kingdom Come-esque future for the DCverse.


----------



## Bender (Mar 3, 2010)

^

I ain't complaining 


But it's amazing how the whole world goes to hell when Superman Batman and Wonder Woman aren't around.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 3, 2010)

Er, isn't Wonder Woman around now?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2010)

he means in the JLA roster.

Diana is dealing with the fallout of the past couple WW arcs so Donna has her slot


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2010)

you know what really surprised me was Lian's death, not so much Prometheus (you could see that coming the moment Rise and Fall was announced)


----------



## Rod (Mar 4, 2010)

Summarizing CFJ:


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 4, 2010)

I found Lian's death to be. . . ridiculous.

Reading Cry for Justice was a pain. But the last issue made me RAGE in a way that I haven't since Mara Jade's death and Cassandra Cain's continued bastardization.


----------



## Rod (Mar 4, 2010)

Okay, now finally your turn, Damian.

;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D



*Spoiler*: __ 



;D;D;D;D;D


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 4, 2010)

Wait wait wait....Lian is dead? So not only did Roy get his arm chopped off, but his daughter is dead?

How did it happen?


----------



## Rod (Mar 4, 2010)

She got crushed to death


About Prometheus

He'll be back in a year or so I'd give.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 4, 2010)

Fuck.

Glad I haven't spent a dime on cry for justice. Sounds like character torture for the sake of added dramatic "weight."

I might have to read that issue just to get an accurate measure of the failure that is this book.

From the IGN review (a 1/10, lol)



> What's most baffling about Cry for Justice #7 is that the characters mistreated by it most severely, Roy Harper and his daughter, aren't even active participants. The way Robinson treats the pair is so crass, haphazard and mindless, it makes Brad Meltzer's treatment of Sue Dibny in Identity Crisis seem sophisticated. Even worse, Robinson doesn't even pretend to probe the emotional ramifications of the damage he inflicts on the characters. He simply pauses briefly before continuing along on this incredible train wreck of a plot in which characters lift things, run around and occasionally scream at one another.



Is this pretty accurate?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2010)

it was essentially just a huge set up for Rise and Fall


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 4, 2010)

Which pissed me off, when I finished reading and realized it.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2010)

gotta agree with this, despite the horrible writing I have to admit by the end I did feel Ollie's seething rage and raw emotion.  Too bad it couldn't have been paired with a better story


----------



## icemaster143 (Mar 4, 2010)

I thought the DC Universe was suppose to be a lighter place after Infiniti Crisis. 

now we got kids getting killed

Not cool.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 4, 2010)

dont worry, no one cares about red arrow or his daughter.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2010)

CFJ is pre-BN.

also after reading Great Ten I think it's safe to say that as a species

Durlans >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Skrulls


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 4, 2010)

I tried the first 2 issues of great ten but i really disliked the art strongly.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> dont worry, no one cares about red arrow or his daughter.



Enjoy your neg snadwich sir

Also, Lian!

That kid was made to be a superhero in the future. Maybe she'll get revived with some major daddy issue or something


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2010)

Cheshire is on Slade's Titans-for-hire


----------



## Bender (Mar 4, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Enjoy your neg snadwich sir



I gave him a negga sundae


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 4, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Enjoy your neg snadwich sir
> 
> Also, Lian!
> 
> That kid was made to be a superhero in the future. Maybe she'll get revived with some major daddy issue or something



by the time she would've grown up, batman would be like 60.


----------



## Bender (Mar 4, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> by the time she would've grown up, batman would be like 60.



Nah, they'll probably do to her what they did Chris Kent.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nope. Cus she's dead.


----------



## Rod (Mar 4, 2010)

tbh Lian is from the Savage family, likely they killed her already having the retcon in mind just in case.




Just saying.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2010)

Rod said:


> tbh Lian is from t*he Savage family*, likely they killed her already having the retcon in mind just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh? Did I miss something?

Also, Lian like 7, so she coulda been a Teen Titan at like 15, so bat's wouldn't be that old Petes


----------



## Rod (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, she descends from the Savages.




It means she has retcon in her dna.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2010)

Rod said:


> Yes, she descends from the Savages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just...didn;t knew her and Chesire were of the Savage bloodline. Interesting.


Windwaker said:


> I would neg you, but I see CG already has that covered.
> 
> I care about Red Arrow, he's a badass, and he's just gonna get more badass.
> 
> ...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 4, 2010)

And Damian can come too.

Dick: Hey Damian, wanna come with us on a fuck shit up road trip?
Damian: Hell no, my dad's back!
Dick: You can get stabby....

Damian: Daddy Daddy Dadddy canigowithdickandroyandfuckshitup....pleasepleaseplease?
Bruce: Not until you've cleaned your room and done all your homework.
Damian: B-b-but Dad!
Bruce: *bat glare*
Damian: *stomps away in a huff*

/I'm bored.


----------



## Rod (Mar 4, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I just...didn;t knew her and Chesire were of the Savage bloodline. Interesting.



It's Roy and Lian that are 



> And Damian can come too.




Then Joker all crow bar job him.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2010)

Rod said:


> It's Roy and Lian that are
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Stop making me learn things:zaru


----------



## Rod (Mar 4, 2010)

Why?

Learning about comics will make you a better person.

And you'll be sucessful with girls.


----------



## Bender (Mar 4, 2010)

Rod said:


> Then Joker all crow bar job him.



NO! Not Damian!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 4, 2010)

I would LOVE to see Joker crowbar Jason again.


----------



## Bender (Mar 4, 2010)

^

Same here


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I would LOVE to see Joker crowbar Jason again.





Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> Same here



Shut up, both of you


----------



## Rod (Mar 4, 2010)

Either way the batfamily is overloaded atm, there are just an excessive amount of sidekicks in like 9 books and some of these containing more than 3 main characters sharing the spotlight (!) Bop, GS, etc... and still missing Bruce and Cassandra; ppl will start dieing/getting retconned soon.


----------



## Bender (Mar 4, 2010)

Can someone explain to me what's wrong with Jason Todd btw?

Don't get me wrong I hate the little prick as much as the next guy but as the Red Hood pre-Battle for the cowl he was kinda cool. 

Him teaming up with Green Arrow's enemy Brick, and fighting Speedy Mia Dearden was cool.


----------



## Rod (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Cry For Justice the Summary Hilarious_ 



For those of you who have not been reading Cry For Justice, here is a brief summary.

Green Lantern has a hissy fit about superheroes dying and being ineffective so he quits the Justice League to go form his own Justice League with hookers and blackjack. Green Arrow follows him because, well, that’s what Green Arrow does, or something. The Ray Palmer Atom tortures some guys because they know who killed some guy he knows and he’s gonna find the guy who killed the guy he knows. Congo Bill and Mikaal Tomas team up to find people they think murdered their loved ones (and Freedom Beast!) in a sequence of scenes that barely have anything to do with the majority of the comic and are, not surprisingly, the only even slightly entertaining parts of the whole comic. Green Lantern and Green Arrow beat up a bunch of badguys and then Atom joins them for some reason and then Captain Marvel and then Supergirl show up and they’re angry about… something. So they all have a big team-up. For justice. They capture Prometheus, but it turns out that it was really Clayface2 and Prometheus turned Clayface into a bomb to kill all the superheroes, except that he wasn’t expecting Captain Marvel to stop the bomb with magic sorta so everybody lives. Finally they all meet up at the JLA satellite where it turns out Captain Marvel was Prometheus all along and he beats up the Justice League and rips off Roy Harper’s arm, but then Donna Troy beats him up and they catch him. Prometheus is all “well I needed to get to the satellite all along to use it to teleport all of your cities to someplace you’d never find them moo hoo ha ha” and then it turns out whoops his devices don’t teleport anything, they just blow shit up kinda somehow, and he’s all “well, crap, they were supposed to teleport stuff, oh well,” and the superheroes can’t figure out how to deal with bombs, so thousands of people die, including Lian Harper, Roy’s daughter (who is five!) and Prometheus all the time is all “hey if you let me go I’ll give you the disarm codes and people will stop dying.” But basically most of issue seven is the superheroes trying to beat Prometheus and failing miserably and a shitload of innocent civilians die until a light goes on in Green Arrow’s head and he says “hey, crazy idea, how about we just let the villain go free so he stops killing people,” so they do and he does and then, in an epilogue, Green Arrow somehow tracks down Prometheus in Prometheus’ secret otherdimensional lair that nobody else knows about and murders him with an arrow to the forehead and says “justice.” THE END.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2010)

that IS an accurate summary


best parts of CfJ was the text in the end, which is sad


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 5, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


>



Hmm. Darn.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2010)

Johns Flash interview


----------



## Rod (Mar 5, 2010)

Gail leaving WW, to return Bop.

Read



Greg Rucka plz.


----------



## Bender (Mar 5, 2010)

^

Old news is old


----------



## Rod (Mar 5, 2010)

It's officially published today! 

Don't try tricking me ¬¬"


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 5, 2010)

Rod said:


> Gail leaving WW, to return Bop.
> 
> Read
> 
> ...


FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU- 

But yes on Gail BOP. But, damnit! Gail off WW. 

Damn woman, can't write 2 comic books.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2010)

Has chance for Rucka to come back THIS IS GOOD NEWS


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU-
> 
> But yes on Gail BOP. But, damnit! Gail off WW.
> 
> Damn woman, can't write 2 comic books.


*3* you forget Secret Six, which is the best book Simone has ever written.  She ever leaves that book and I will kill someone

also seriously Simone's WW was just meh compared to Rucka 



Taleran said:


> Has chance for Rucka to come back THIS IS GOOD NEWS


Didn't you go on record that you prefered Simone to Rucka or did you finally turn sane?


----------



## Rod (Mar 5, 2010)

She'll be in Bop as well as Secret Six 

She's one of the best writers around, but unfotunately her work in Bop is just too much better for some reason, WW is lacking in my opinion that surprising factor that keeps ppl hooked. 



Kilowog said:


> *3* you forget Secret Six, which is the best book Simone has ever written.  She ever leaves that book and I will kill someone
> 
> also seriously Simone's WW was just meh compared to Rucka
> 
> Didn't you go on record that you prefered Simone to Rucka or did you finally turn sane?



Kilo beat me to it, actually.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 5, 2010)

I dont see what the hooplah is about

It's just Wonder Woman


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2010)

Rod said:


> It's officially published today!
> 
> Don't try tricking me ??"



he means gail relaunching BoP was old news.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I dont see what the hooplah is about
> 
> It's just Wonder Woman


----------



## Rod (Mar 5, 2010)

Pls. What are you talkin about?

It's not just Wonder Woman... it's.. it's.. Batman's future girlfriend. 



lol sexism...




Kilowog said:


> he means gail relaunching BoP was old news.



Damn you Kilo, now he can twist it and say he was right so I've lost in the internet.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 5, 2010)

I forgot Secret Six. 

Well, Rucka returning is still just a chance. It'll be excellent if he comes back to the title, so I hope DC gets him to write her again.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2010)

Rod said:


> Damn you Kilo, now he can twist it and say he was right so I've lost in the internet.



Is this the part where we all laugh at you and tell you you'll never live this down?


----------



## Rod (Mar 5, 2010)

It's between Morrison, Rucka, and running outside Johns it seems.


A personal thought, Straczynski has very few works atm in DC so it might be possible but less likely when it's not like he would be able to commit for an extended period of time.



Windwaker said:


> Is this the part where we all laugh at you and tell you you'll never live this down?



Resulting in major depressive desorder.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2010)

wait ... this might mean Morrison finally got the bugs out of his WW proposal.

(originally his proposal was too radical for use in the main universe and there were talks of it getting an "Earth-One" OGN or something)


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2010)

I said that before I had read a good chunk of Rucka Wonder Woman, and then I got to STONED and it was all over for Simone


----------



## Rod (Mar 5, 2010)

In these last weeks the Rucka rumor increased, but that Morrison one has been talked since last year, while Johns has been sucessuful in reinventing characters.



If it's Morrison it's like it's gonna be epic laughs, he said about returning to explore for once and all about bondage themes and a disturbed sexuality Diana would have, things nerds will buy for faps.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I said that before I had read a good chunk of Rucka Wonder Woman, and *then I got to STONED* and it was all over for Simone



You are absolved of all your sins


edit: completely random thought, but how odd and awesome was Batman's idea to have Superman shoot at WW with a gun?


----------



## Rod (Mar 5, 2010)

I liked what Rucka did in Hiketeia, shit portrayed so correctly.

Batman kissing Diana's legs just because logically in his mind, that was the option that proved most effective as avoided injuries eventually to any of them, any kind of grudge resulting after the fight that would harm the teamwork in future, while still assuring the objective in the end. 

This is so Batman, fucker does not care what has to do as long as the mission is accomplished in the end, fuck the pride if it has to be. It was cool Rucka portraying Diana (and I'd imagine the reactions that would be from any other as well) pissed at the fact of how someone can act like that, and that being natural from his perdonality, while her and the rest do not get to be.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2010)

In any case, Simone is happy with her replacement so this could be good


> I have to say in complete honestly, I am genuinely thrilled by who is taking over the book. It’s someone who is going to rock this book like there’s no tomorrow, and I could not be happier with this choice. They got this one 100% right. I think it’s going to be a new era of greatness for our princess. People are going to freak and that makes me smile a lot.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 5, 2010)

smh

Too bad Simone tried (and failed) to trade on her credibility for instant cool and instant gravitas for the Benes a couple of months ago.


----------



## Bender (Mar 5, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> In any case, Simone is happy with her replacement so this could be good



LOL

I loved the issue she fought in the land of the dead and was still blind...


----------



## Rod (Mar 8, 2010)

Rod said:


> A personal thought, Straczynski.



Heh. 

Straczynski to take over WW and SM books:


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 8, 2010)

Now I'm happy too. That's 2 books I think JMS could be great for. I think a while ago we generally agreed that he'd be good for superman because he likes it. but also WW because THOR


----------



## Taleran (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't know what to expect on a JMS Superman

but isn't he already doing the Earth 1 thing, this is a tad overkill


----------



## Slice (Mar 8, 2010)

Straczynski




Superman






Sign me in!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2010)

His work on Thor alone makes me think he'd be a decent fit with either.  Superman because it portrays a very powerful man among mortals and WW because the mythology aspect needs a huge kick in the pants



> but isn't he already doing the Earth 1 thing, this is a tad overkill


Called things coming up that you don't expect


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 8, 2010)

I can't wait for the release of the Earth 1 line, and the new takes on the characters.


----------



## Rod (Mar 8, 2010)

If they wanted to really boost Diana's sales desperately, they would've made it a book called Wonder woman: Batman starring Wonder Woman and Batman with Grant Morrison and Ivan Reis.

You would witness what true sales numbers really mean. 

They are just working for demand here nothing that will skyrocket anything in the end.



> I can't wait for the release of the Earth 1 line, and the new takes on the characters.



Though if not mistaken, we shouldn't mix Earth 1 with Earth One, they're two different takes or stuff like that.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> His work on Thor alone makes me think he'd be a decent fit with either.  Superman because it portrays a very powerful man among mortals and WW because the mythology aspect needs a huge kick in the pants



Pretty much how I feel about it.

Although I can't really judge on WW. Which brings me to this, for someone who has barely read any wonder woman at all, can someone give me a good list to read?

I hear great things about Rucka's run, should I start with that?

Finally, has there been any word at all on taking Felicia Henderson off of Teen Titans? Just curious, because soon its gonna be my only superboy/kid flash fix, and from what i've read she's just not good at writing comicbooks.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 9, 2010)

Rucka's run and some of Simone's is all I've read. 

Rucka's was really enjoyable. Great greek myth stuff, interesting developments, and he made WW cool. 

Simone was good when it was written comedically but she sometimes tried to make a big 'epic' WW story and just kinda failed at it unfortunately. Couldn't make me care about the bad guys. Still an ok read, it's often like Secret Six except replace the evil black humor with 'WW as the straight man' humor i guess.


----------



## Rod (Mar 9, 2010)

Interestingly, at first it seems JMS wasn't supposed to take on WW, seems they first asked Rucka but that one has too many works and passed it on so then they asked JMS.

One thing I've to say is that WW fandom is the most pain in the ass one to deal with, in all fairness Gail was also victim of this (amongst her own fault in the story), just too many different problematic and too much vocal groups that do always fail to agree with something.

 It ties the writer to work soft elements in order to avoid pissing off part of the public opinion otherwise there's a risk, say so Tom Tresser for example, how shitstorm discussed was that? This just to have Rucka comes and establishes Diana has been in love with Bruce all along. 

In this current situation WW needs someone who couldn't careless for what fandom says, like Morrison for example(not that he doesn't care for the readers, because knowing the public accpetance is in the end part of the corporative business, but he ignores better) who just wanna tell the story and then only in the end open ears to hear we judge if it was good or bad.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

Although Rucka's run is godly, am I the only one who found Simone's run to be enjoyable?


----------



## Rod (Mar 9, 2010)

^

No, but alas.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 10, 2010)

> am I the only one who found Simone's run to be enjoyable?


Nope nope. I liked it myself too.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2010)

I liked the Circle, and the comedic mini arcs (making of the WW Movie, Supervillain Fight Club where WW dressed up like Blaziken)

It's only the stuff that uses a lot of mythology that fails (RotO, Wk)


----------



## Taleran (Mar 10, 2010)

You know who would make fantastic use of the Earth 1 format now that I think about it


Frank Quitely

fuck it have him and Grant do Flash Legacy Earth 1, shit will sell like hotcakes


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 10, 2010)

Taleran said:


> You know who would make fantastic use of the Earth 1 format now that I think about it
> 
> 
> Frank Quitely
> ...



I don't see what would make him particularly well suited to it, beyond not having to keep a monthly schedule and the fact that he'd be great on almost any book.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 10, 2010)

You hit the nail on the head there Pete


----------



## Shadow (Mar 10, 2010)

So who is the new Batgirl? Spoiler is the new batgirl? what happenned to cassandra cain/blind girl batgirl


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2010)

Cass was never blind.

In any case she essentially went "Bruce is dead?  well fuck this then"


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 10, 2010)

question: if they're trying to make green arrow relevant and maybe cool and put the spotlight on him... why did they go back to the stupid feather hat?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2010)

End of Rise and Fall made me laugh

Hal/barry: you killed Prometheus
*has Prometheus in a green light coffin*
Hal: we're opening the casket so Dinah can see
Dinah: how could you?
Ollie: yoink
*takes Prometheus' teleportation key and runs away*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 10, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> End of Rise and Fall made me laugh
> 
> Hal/barry: you killed Prometheus
> *has Prometheus in a green light coffin*
> ...



STFU I HAVEN'T READ IT YET I COULDNT GET TO THE COMIC STORE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 10, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> he's been around but not doing much.* I still think the hood looks a million times better.*
> 
> also I wouldn't waste money on it, the art is all over the place.



Not denying this, I too hate the hat, but I see why they went back to it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 10, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> End of Rise and Fall made me laugh
> 
> Hal/barry: you killed Prometheus
> *has Prometheus in a green light coffin*
> ...



Oh goodness

Kill all those murdering sons of bitches Ollie....and anyone who gets in the way

*hopes Hal gets in the way*


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 10, 2010)

Even if Hal died the series would become about rayner not stewart!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 10, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Even if Hal died the series would become about rayner not stewart!



What;s your point?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2010)

Some sacrifices are necessary for the greater good petes


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 10, 2010)

You weren't one of the Stewart fans? my ribbing failed then.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 10, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> You weren't one of the Stewart fans? my ribbing failed then.



I've lost all intense connection to Rayner and Stewart. Their characters have been dumbed down too much for me to care


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 10, 2010)

DASTARDLY DEATH OF THE ROGUES?!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2010)

that's the name of the first arc yes

though afaik only one Rogue will bite it


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 10, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> that's the name of the first arc yes
> 
> though afaik only one Rogue will bite it



But I'm just getting attached

There the main reason I wanna read Flash

*prays that only Trickster dies*


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 10, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> that's the name of the first arc yes
> 
> though afaik only one Rogue will bite it



As long as Cap Cold, Heat dude and Wizard stay alive, its all good.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 10, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> As long as Cap Cold, Heat dude and Wizard stay alive, its all good.



And Mirror Master, next to Cold he's my favoritepek


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2010)

oh Johns would have to be stupid to kill Cold.  Everyone else is free game I think

though in universe, the term "Rogue" applies to all Flash villains, not just Cold's gang so maybe one of them will be killed.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 10, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> But I'm just getting attached
> 
> There the main reason I wanna read Flash
> 
> *prays that only Trickster dies*



Trickster is awesome. Without him, the rogue's wouldn't have nearly as many badass lines as they do, since a lot of times they are playing off of something he says.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 10, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Trickster is awesome. Without him, the rogue's wouldn't have nearly as many badass lines as they do, since a lot of times they are playing off of something he says.



They're all awesome, but he's the low man on the totem pole to me. Well, him and Heatwave.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 10, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> They're all awesome, but he's the low man on the totem pole to me. Well, him and Heatwave.



I don't see any of the main rogues dieing actually.

But I like Trickster because he's a rogues fanboy working alongside the rogues, so he appreciates their awesomeness as much as we do.

For example, simply from Blackest night Flash:
"What's that?"
"A cold Grenade, it'll freeze this entire place in one shot"
"AWESOME!"

"You sure you can melt it?"
"Trust me kid, *everything* has a melting point"

I'd miss stuff like that.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 11, 2010)

DC needs to get Karl Kerschl and Brenden Fletcher to do a Flash ongoing

Johns can keep his Rings and Lanterns


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 11, 2010)

Give him a chance, guy made the rogues cool.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 11, 2010)

Did you read the Wednesday Comics Flash story?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2010)

Rogues need an ongoing by Johns/Kollins

I think that's something we can all agree on.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 11, 2010)

I can see them getting overused really really fast

and I don't have the same affection to them you guys do, they cool


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I can see them getting overused really really fast


I'd like to think they've learned from Salvation Run 



> and I don't have the same affection to them you guys do, *they cool*



 Well, as long as you admit it


----------



## Rod (Mar 13, 2010)

*Dan Didio @ Megacon*: 

_The first of what could be as many as 20 DC Nation panels led by Dan DiDio in 2010 was staged on Saturday at MegaCon.

DiDio was joined by Jimmy Palmiotti, Ethan Van Sciver and Tony Bedard.

* DiDio noted that MegaCon was his first convention since August and for the first time he could introduce himself as co-publisher. "It is an incredible honor to be working with Jim," DiDio said of Jim Lee, the other co-publisher. He then joked, "Everything you like is from me, everything you don't is from Jim."

* DiDio was asked if Batgirl will be in Birds of Prey. "Not right away, but there are some new members of the team, which you will be finding out," he said.

* DiDio said he was pleasantly suprised by the response to Batgirl and that Red Robin has been the book in the Batman family "that has really taken off."

* Fans dressed as Green Arrow and Black Canary were invited to join DiDio on the panel.

* DiDio said the fact that Dick Grayson isn't changing who he is and that has been important to the success of him as Batman.

"Grant's staying for the book for the forseeable future," DiDio said of Batman writer Grant Morrison. "He's having a lot of fun with Batman and he's got some twists and turns coming up."

* DiDio asked the audience for reaction about Justice League: Cry for Justice. "The fact you got reaction both ways was because it was such a well writen story," DiDio said.

He said it will be interesting to see Green Arrow's reaction and rage to the conclusion of Cry for Justice.

* In terms of holding books for artists to finish them, DiDio said sometimes -- like with The Flash: Rebirth -- it's a case of holding on because the art is too important and the story will be of value on shelves for a long time, and sometimes it's a case of having to move the story along.

* Van Sciver said that The Flash: Rebirth is a tiny part of a much bigger story that he and Geoff Johns talked about two years ago.

* Bedard talked about The Great Ten. "It's been a lot of fun there because it's been a blank slate with the characters," he said, noting that if the characters are usable now in other stories, "Then, it's mission accomplished."

* Palmiotti noted that he and Justin Gray grabbed on to the fact that Power Girl had a voice and the character wasn't just based on her appearance.

"It's one of the best times in the DCU where the characters have their own, different voices," he said.

* DiDio said one of the big problems of the DCU is that properties get fractualized and that fans develop favorite versions of properties such as the Legion or Hawkman, creating generational conflicts. He said the goal now is to find a strong interpretation of the characters and build upon it throughout the comics and other media. "It's not just resetting the wheel every time," he said.

Bedard said there will be a new artist of Green Lantern Corps following Ardian Syaf on the first arc.

* DiDio said that in addition to a series, Batman Beyond will be appearing in Superman/Batman.

* DiDio said The Flash "will be Barry's book."

* DiDio said he's "always loved" the work of J. Michael Straczynski and that coming out of the War of the Superman, the writer will have a turn that is 180 degrees from now and will be true to Superman. He noted that Straczynski's take on Wonder Woman "will be a little radical, but necessary."

* Bedard was asking if the Starro story will bleed into other books, and he noted there will be a little more crossover between R.E.B.E.L.S. and the Green Lantern Corps.

* DiDio said that Gail Simone and Ed Benes were really excited about coming back to Birds of Prey and that it will tie into Brightest Day "a little bit."

* Asked about crossovers, DiDio said publishers are interested in building their own characters and DC looks at crossovers are on a case-by-case basis.

* DiDio noted that part of DC's plans for digital media and other venues for comics, it's important to take in consideration the royalties and payments of characters. Palmiotti noted that he feels DC treats its creators better than other companies.

More war comics from Billy Tucci? "Possible," DiDio said.

DiDio said backup features will continue, noting Coven in Teen Titans, rotating stories in Action Comics, the Question in Detective Comics and more in Adventure Comics.

* Palmiotti noted that Tucci "did an amazing job" on his issue of Jonah Hex and would be happy to work with him again.

Palmiotti said the done-in-one aspect of Jonah Hex allows him to work with many "great" artists.

* Booster Gold? Keith Giffen and J.M. DeMatteis are taking over and it will be tie into a bi-weekly series. "Something that happens in Booster Gold that will play very big in 2010 and since he travels through time, he already knows what it is," DiDio said.

* Will there be different colored corps? "I'm not saying anything," Bedard said.

* DiDio said Legion rings are a possibility.

* A Batwoman outgoing? DiDio didn't confirm, but hinted strongly through some gestures.

* DiDio noted that Blackest Night #8 will have a fold-out, in addition to extra pages, for the $3.99 price.

* DiDio said he would like to see Blue Beetle as part of a team.

* VanSciver said he has something in development with Gail Simone and a creator-owned series from WildStorm.

* DiDio said Grant Morrison is "moving along" on his Multiverse story.

_


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 13, 2010)

Rod said:


> *Dan Didio @ Megacon*:
> 
> 
> * DiDio said that in addition to a series, Batman Beyond will be appearing in Superman/Batman.
> ...


Kinda all I cared about. I actually would've gone to this if I'd known about it


----------



## Rod (Mar 13, 2010)

> * Booster Gold? Keith Giffen and J.M. DeMatteis are taking over and it will be tie into a bi-weekly series. *"Something that happens in Booster Gold that will play very big in 2010 and since he travels through time, he already knows what it is,"* DiDio said.


save Batman much? 

...

...

lol wut


> * Van Sciver said that The Flash: Rebirth is a tiny part of a much bigger story that he and Geoff Johns talked about two years ago.





> * DiDio said The Flash "will be Barry's book."


^

lol wally.  

This is why I stick to my predictions in this regard.


> * DiDio said he's "always loved" the work of J. Michael Straczynski and that coming out of the War of the Superman, the writer will have a turn that is 180 degrees from now and will be true to Superman."(...)


Generic statement. 


> (...)He noted that Straczynski's take on Wonder Woman "will be a little radical, but necessary."


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 13, 2010)

Rod said:


> save Batman much?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



*Envisions BG and Batman doing the buddy cop shit throughout time. IS PLEASED*


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 14, 2010)

> * DiDio asked the audience for reaction about Justice League: Cry for Justice. "The fact you got reaction both ways was because it was such a well writen story," DiDio said.


----------



## mow (Mar 14, 2010)

Guys.

you're all missing the gosh darn point

* DiDio said Grant Morrison is "moving along" on his Multiverse story.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 14, 2010)

> * DiDio noted that Blackest Night #8 will have a fold-out, in addition to extra pages, for the $3.99 price.




Is it going to have a Holofoil Cover too????


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 14, 2010)

> Laura Hudson at ComicsAlliance reports from the DC Nation panel that occurred earlier today. We already know that animated star Batman Beyond is set to appear in this year's Superman/Batman  annual, written by Paul Levitz. According to editor Ian Sattler, the annual will be out in June and will feature Superman Beyond as well. And a new Batman Beyond series kicks off that month.




*sigh*


There's no way this will turn out good, right?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 14, 2010)

> When a fan asked about the possibility of a Marvel/DC crossover, the response was negative. Geoff Johns added, "If they stop telling people to rip up our books, we'll talk." Asked by another fan how the comics stripping controversy began, Sattler laughed, "We didn't start it, but we're going to finish it. I think we may have already finished it."


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 14, 2010)

isn't blue beetle already on teen titans?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 14, 2010)

Even Dan doesn't read that book


----------



## Bender (Mar 14, 2010)

@DiDio 



What a fucking idiot........ 

That fucker still has yet to comment on Cassandra

This is exactly why I hate Stephanie so damn much

Replacing Cass with that lil non-entity

Seriously, the new Batgirl is just plain crap.

Go back to Spoiler dammit

Also it' amazing how people have fallen for Didio's tactics of making you forget about Cassandra. 


On another note is it just me or are Barry and Hal some holier than thou motherfuckers? The way they talk to Ollie saying how he's way worse than they are by killing Prometheus and yet if I recall during Final Crisis Barry and Wally made way for the Black Racer to take Darkseid's soul and Hal staked the Anti-monitor through the heart- essentially killing him.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 14, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> isn't blue beetle already on teen titans?





Taleran said:


> Even Dan doesn't read that book





Blaze of Glory said:


> @DiDio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, just give it a rest. I understand that mad about them fucxking Cass the way they did, but thats no reason to hate Steph dude.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 14, 2010)

heh, I always thought MegaCon occured at the same time as WonderCon 

oh well at least this means EVS will be able to show up in SF next month





Taleran said:


> Is it going to have a Holofoil Cover too????



Marvel already called dibs on holofoil





ghstwrld said:


> *sigh*
> 
> 
> There's no way this will turn out good, right?



Give optimism a try, you'll live longer


In all fairness Marvel did start it.  Quesada was pretty relentless in his Levitz bashing to the point of stupidity, and the Deadpool initiative was a dick move by any way of looking at it.

But here's the to future





Petes12 said:


> isn't blue beetle already on teen titans?



Shut up


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 14, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> On another note is it just me or are Barry and Hal some holier than thou motherfuckers? The way they talk to Ollie saying how he's way worse than they are by killing Prometheus and yet if I recall during Final Crisis Barry and Wally made way for the Black Racer to take Darkseid's soul and Hal staked the Anti-monitor through the heart- essentially killing him.



that was war. green arrow committed murder.



Kilowog said:


> Shut up



it's not like if he joined the justice league he'd be written well all of the sudden either. he'd have to join secret six to get a half decent writer.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 14, 2010)

> James Robinson on his new projects: "I am developing a "Shade" series."


:WOW            :WOW

Starman #81 is enough to make me think it won't suck


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 14, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> :WOW            :WOW
> 
> Starman #81 is enough to make me think it won't suck



This interests me


----------



## Bender (Mar 14, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> that was war. green arrow committed murder.



So was  the events of Cry for justice 

Shit, every waking day of the life of a superhero is like war. 

Ralph Dibny said it best in Identity Crisis 

"_When you choose to wear a costume you make yourself and those you care about a target._"


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 14, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So was  the events of Cry for justice
> 
> Shit, every waking day of the life of a superhero is like war.
> 
> ...



As much as I wanna agree, I can't. Ollie murdered that fucker in cold blood. Not to say I wouldn't, but I mean, its the truth.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 14, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So was  the events of Cry for justice
> 
> Shit, every waking day of the life of a superhero is like war.
> 
> ...



The main problem I has is Green Arrow lets him go during the issue to find and kill him later

its hilariously bad


----------



## Bender (Mar 14, 2010)

I found what Ralph Dibny actually said

"_Anyone who puts on a costume paints a bulls-eye on his family's chest._"

They should at least feel some sympathy for him at least. I mean, all of the heroes at one time have in grief have been tempted to commit murder. Or does Hal forget how he wanted Sinestro's blood when he killed a Red Lantern in Rage of the red lanterns. 

Not that I don't agree with their decisions but the "We're the justice League! Not the vengeance league!" really irked me. They pursued the fucking Human flame because he had Jonn killed and had it recorded on his cell phone. 

Massive hypocrisy whenever Superman Batman and Wonder Woman are out of the picture.  

I condemn Ollie's actions but Barry has no right to paint him and Hal  as saints when they began the hunt for Jonn's killer.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 14, 2010)

Some people are always hypocrite.:ho


----------



## Bender (Mar 14, 2010)

^

Batman was never a hypocrite. 

He was bat shit crazy.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2010)

Palmiotti/Gray/Conner are leaving Power Girl

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bender (Mar 15, 2010)

^

It's Dan Didio he's responsible for it!


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 15, 2010)

Great. Power Girl is essentially over then. Yeah, I'm down to reading just 1 comic now(WW). 2 if I count Invincible.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2010)

you read the bad Simone comic


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 15, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> you read the bad Simone comic


It's not bad.


----------



## Rod (Mar 15, 2010)

And I suspect Gail Simone and Van Sciver will take over the book.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> It's not bad.



Lacks Lawton and Blake's bromance and the antics of Ragdoll and Bane


----------



## mow (Mar 15, 2010)

Cry For Justice is DC answer to Ultimates Vol. 3 and/or Ultimatium.

Can we please just leave it at that and never ever discuss it again?


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 15, 2010)

No, nothing will ever match the dizzying heights of Ultimatum.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 15, 2010)

Ultimatum is the logical progression of the Ultimate Universe


----------



## Rod (Mar 15, 2010)

Some epic:


^
lol "get lost". (see last image btw).


^
*ATTENTION:* Superman is a muderer *MURDERER*, and he commited the perfect crime *PERFECT CRIME*.


^
Jesus


^
Take that, Superman!!!
In all honesty, Clark, who do you thought she would prefer? A reporter or a billionaire? 



All of these covers were just awesome , look at more epic here:


Have a nice lol.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 15, 2010)

'Nuff said.


----------



## Bender (Mar 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Titans #23 preview_


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 15, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> *Spoiler*: _Titans #23 preview_





Might pick that up. I love "heroes talk about emotions" issues


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 15, 2010)

...huh. Well that spoils a bit of Blackest Night.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 15, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> ...huh. Well that spoils a bit of Blackest Night.



Eh, I feel like everything mentioned their is pretty obvious though. *shrug*


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 15, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Eh, I feel like everything mentioned their is pretty obvious though. *shrug*



Well, maybe I missed something, but I was fully expecting BN to resurrect the dead by the end of the event. This teaser shows the dead stay dead. Which is actually pretty neat.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 15, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Well, maybe I missed something, but I was fully expecting BN to resurrect the dead by the end of the event. This teaser shows the dead stay dead. Which is actually pretty neat.



I think BN will res the in tact Black Lanterns. Basiclly everyone from that "The Universe will now die" panel. The rest of em are ashes and shit.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 15, 2010)

Ah, I see. I can dig that, I suppose.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 15, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Ah, I see. I can dig that, I suppose.



Yeah, cuz once Nekron goes bye bye they'll be alive, but, the ones that arent connected to their BL rings will stay dead. I think.

So no Ted Kord


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 15, 2010)

And no Wesley Dodds.  If anyone was to come back, I would have wanted it to be him.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 17, 2010)

James Robinson just accidently confirmed this


*Spoiler*: _REAL quote_ 





			
				James Robinson said:
			
		

> I have two years worth of 'Justice League' worked out now.  Like, I know the relationship Supergirl and Batman are gonna have, and I know the relationship of Starman and Jade and ... oooh. SHIT!


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 17, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> James Robinson just accidently confirmed this
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _REAL quote_



Huh. I've never really liked her, but the lulz to see her get unfridged just to be refridged would be great.


----------



## Rod (Mar 17, 2010)

Funnily enough, we were talking about Kara and Dick just the other day if not mistaken.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 17, 2010)

He says they're essentially going to be the new "World's Finest"


----------



## Rod (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah sure.

Love triangle of epical proportions. The passion, the love, the overwhelming feelings, how is it gonna end? Do not miss the next issues of: "Teen Titans Justice League" by this very same James Robinson and this very same DC.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 17, 2010)

> The subject of James Robinson’s new "Shade" miniseries—announced yesterday—was brought up, with Sattler expressing his excitement at the in-development series. Robinson felt it was time to return to the character after writing him for the first time in years in the “Blackest Night” tie-in issue of “Starman.” “I had to listen to what the fans want,” Robinson said. He added that his plan for the book is to borrow from Grant Morrison’s “Batman and Robin” narrative structure, where a year-long, overarching narrative is broken up into smaller self-contained arcs.


welp    I'm sold


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 17, 2010)

Man, I would be so freaking happy if this Shade mini spun out a Shade ongoing. Or even just an Opal City ongoing of some kind.


----------



## Rod (Mar 17, 2010)

Well the lastest issues from JLA have been reasonably fine, so here is me hoping it's a signal that he is returning to the good times.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 17, 2010)

> One attendee wanted to know more about the new optimism and “positive vibes” that DC Comics seems to be pursuing with “Brightest Day.” He compared this change in line-wide aesthetic to Marvel’s “Heroic Age.” Sattler began to take a dig at Marvel Comics by saying, “The fact that Marvel came out with ‘Heroic Age’ so coincidentally…” but then followed up by explaining that “Brightest Day” is not necessarily an optimistic story. He said that it will have both dark and light elements, and that the bi-weekly series will be seamlessly crossing over with a number of specific DC Comics titles, including their upcoming “Green Arrow” relaunch.



I always find these kinds of questions hilarious


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 17, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> welp    I'm sold


As great as that Starman series was, the Shade was the best part of it. This is great news.


----------



## Rod (Mar 17, 2010)

Greetings, valued friends,

Revisiting the quote our friend Kilo posted, after an extended time of thoughts and reflections, dare I say the writer Mr. James Robinson may be implying readers for the upcoming years will not have the honourable pleasure to see I suspect neither Mr. Bruce Wayne and Mr. Clark Kent in the refered book.

Might I say, an unfortunate shame in this humble point of view of mine.

yours,

Rod





lol...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 17, 2010)

finally bought new issue of Secret Six

series continues to be amazing


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 17, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> James Robinson just accidently confirmed this
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _REAL quote_



This ain't going to be good. . .


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 17, 2010)

Not really pleased with GA 31. Art is terrible. The whole "I never liked you" thing from Barry seemed kinda outta place. But two things I did like is Conner's newfound attitude towards Ollie (I always felt he didnt give Ollie enough flack for his past, especially having grown up in a situation similar to Conner's) and Mia at the end.(especially after the a while back in GA when Jason Todd pointed out the parallels between the two of them)

Overall, expected more. Maybe if it looked prettier I could tolerate it a bit more.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 17, 2010)

Reade WW v3 Issue41 and Flash:Rebirth 6.

Wonder Woman fighting Powergirl,the 2 are the most powerful heroines in the galaxy!(Wonder Woman is the most delicious/my fave heroine of all)!

But PG who's brainwashed by 5 kids(controlled by Ares nonetheless)? 

Luckily,WW to the rescue(bondage style with the Lasso,just like the old times).:ho

I like the Flash family working together,Zoom is a total ass and the Rogues are ready for some actions.

Isn't Wally's daughter not to young to be Impulse 2?:S

Kid Flash Bart Allen(but i miss my Flash Bart )


----------



## Taleran (Mar 18, 2010)

Booster Gold #30 was interesting


----------



## Bender (Mar 18, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Not really pleased with GA 31. Art is terrible. The whole "I never liked you" thing from Barry seemed kinda outta place. But two things I did like is Conner's newfound attitude towards Ollie (I always felt he didnt give Ollie enough flack for his past, especially having grown up in a situation similar to Conner's) and Mia at the end.(especially after the a while back in GA when Jason Todd pointed out the parallels between the two of them)
> 
> Overall, expected more. Maybe if it looked prettier I could tolerate it a bit more.



Thank ya sir. 

You saved me a second trip to the comic book store dude.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2010)

next Power Girl team is Judd Winick/Sami Basri

will tangentially tie into *JL: Lost Generation*


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 19, 2010)

> Wonder Woman fighting Powergirl


Damn, I need to go read it nao.



> next Power Girl team is *Judd Winick*/Sami Basri


*angrily slams fist on desktop*


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2010)

well it's a Lost Generation story, we can only hope that Giffen's sillyness rubs off on him

on that note solicits for stuff I'm looking forward to






> *JUSTICE LEAGUE: GENERATION LOST #3-4
> Issue #3 on sale JUNE 9 • Issue #4 on sale JUNE 23 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by KEITH GIFFEN & JUDD WINICK • Issue #3 art by FERNANDO DAGNINO • Issue #4 art by
> AARON LOPRESTI • Covers by TONY HARRIS & J.D. METTLER • 1:25 variant covers by KEVIN MAGUIRE*
> ...








> *THE FLASH #3
> On sale JUNE 9 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by GEOFF JOHNS • Art and cover by FRANCIS MANAPUL • 1:10 variant cover by GREG HORN*
> It may be BRIGHTEST DAY, but when a mysterious group of so-called heroes turns up, another Rogue ends up dead. Plus, the mystery deepends as The Flash witness another murder — his own!
> Retailers please note: This issue will ship with two covers. Please see the Previews Order Form for more information.








> *TITANS #24
> On sale JUNE 9 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by ERIC WALLACE • Art and cover by FABRIZIO FIORENTINO*
> The TITANS ongoing series returns with a new direction that ties into BRIGHTEST DAY! We saw what Deathstroke and his team of mercenaries did in the TITANS: VILLAINS FOR HIRE SPECIAL #1, and it was a dark day for the Justice League of America. Hopefully their next target fares better. Good luck, Lex Luthor!



so wait, this means they succeeded in killing Ray Palmer?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 19, 2010)

When one rifle scope isn't EXTREME ENOUGH WE GET TWO


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2010)

my only problem is that Slade has only one eye


----------



## Taleran (Mar 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Justice League Shitburgers_ 




Whaaa whaaa my city got demolished my granddaughter got murdered when a building fell on her tough shit suck it up Archer Boy can't go off an do anything crazy like tracking down the worst domestic terrorist in American history and killing him because God knows if any American actually ever tracked down Osama bin Laden they probably wouldn't feel any temptation at all to just shoot the bastard and be done with it and really if that did happen I can't imagine anyone would be particularly upset about the thing as much as we like to say oh gosh the villains have to be brought to justice but really isn't the whole thing about superhero morality predicated on the idea that people as powerful as Superman and Green Lantern should not abuse their power over anyone weaker than them because that is the kind of abuse that leads to corrupting overreach and God knows that Green Arrow is so insanely powerful he should understand that there is no way any man can ever hope to stand up against a normal human being with a bow and arrow because good Lord it's not like anyone has access to body armor or anything that could possibly withstand an arrow and good Lord how dumb does Prometheus have to be not to think it a distinct possibility that if he fucked with Green Arrow then Green Arrow might just shoot his ass since it's not like he hasn't murdered people before lots of damn people whenever he gets pissed and goes all dark and gritty he just goes around poking arrows in people's asses like they were going out of style but jeez Louise how could he possibly have anticipated that killing a whole bunch of people would have inspired such a devastating reaction the Joker does it all the time and Batman just lets him off with a little rub down in the showers afterwards "you complete me, Batman" and really I guess where Prometheus screwed up is that it's OK to kill a lot of people so long as you've established some kind of weird codependent homoerotic relationship with your arch nemesis first but no he had to pick on someone who has no real incentive to prolong the affair any longer than absolutely necessary and Jeez are they really carrying Prometheus' body around in a glowing green coffin so they can rub it in Ollie's face that is probably the most absurd thing I've ever heard in my life I mean srsly there was even a John Grisham movie about this very thing OK well I guess it was a book first but I'm not going to read that shit the movie has Samuel Jackson totally taking an assault rifle and killing the dude who killed his daughter and then getting off scot free because Matthew McConaughey makes an impassioned speech to the jury about how pretty much anyone if faced with the opportunity of enacting revenge on a man who killed their child would do the same and to pretend otherwise is just hypocrisy and the thing is that despite it's cheesy origins that story has always stuck with me because on a very basic level there is something profound in that kind of ethical fable: we cede (or rather, we are complicit with the legal fiction that we have ever signed onto an imaginary "social contract") the ability to use force in all but the most pressing extenuating circumstances to the state and it is this monopoly of force that maintains the legitimacy of the state's authority and that's why he have things like Ruby Ridge and Waco simply because no matter how insignificant the threat the federal government can't allow any challenges to its authority to go unpunished but anyway back to A Time To Kill the whole point is that Jackson's character gets off because there is basically no way in hell anyone in that situation wouldn't do the same thing and as much as this idea of vengeance really threatens to undermine the foundations of society its as basic a human urge as can be imagined and I guess the idea is that as an avatar of the forces of justice a superhero can't take the law into his own hands in any circumstances except for oh yeah superheros take the law into their own hands every time they put the damn costume on and go fight crooks they are already undermining the authority of the state to reserve violence as its exclusive prerogative and I guess the reason they're really mad at Ollie is not because they're seriously upset that he killed someone with, what, ten or 100 times the body count as Timothy McVeigh it's because if they all started to take the law into their own hands then Amanda Waller wouldn't have any real reason not to sic the whole of the government on their asses speaking of which I was reading this week's R.E.B.E.L.S. and wondering to myself, has Vril Dox ever come face to face with Amanda Waller it seems as if that could be the coolest match up in recorded history and you know I kind of feel bad for R.E.B.E.L.S. because it's not a half bad little title and it's very obvious they're specifically trying to reverse-engineer the kind of consistent slow-burn success Marvel have had with their cosmic books - hell the plotline of the Starro war was even pretty much identical to that of the first Annihilation crossover, only substitute Annihilus for Starro - but I guess when you come down to is cosmic DC is just less inherently interesting than cosmic DC and if I had to put my finger on it I guess the reason why would be that cosmic Marvel is pretty wild and Darwinian with all sorts of huge cosmic monsters with unknowable agendas lurking out in the cosmic ether who can lay waste to your planet with a spare thought but cosmic DC is like, I dunno, some HBO original series and the Guardians are just like the administration down at the state franchise tax board they even wear those little mumus with the collars on them just like a real life bureaucrat whereas, say, the Celestials could probably just decide they were going to demolish Oa send Arishem down to pull his magic finger and then split the planet in two I'll put Kirby-spawned cosmic monsters like them or Galactus or Ditko's Eternity up against DC's very civilized space regents any day of the week because honestly all of DCs alien races are just kind of boring and I guess if you like Green Lantern you're really probably a Republican at heart because you believe in the ability of a central authority to dictate moral authority and maintain the cosmic status quo based simply on their say-so whereas if you like Marvel cosmic you're probably, well, not a Democrat because the Democratic party is pretty craven and worthless now but I guess if you were a "liberal-minded independent" or hell let's just say a pink leftist you're down with the Silver Surfer because he's all fuck you I won't do what you tell me when Galactus says you have to go kill a bunch of people because I am the cosmic military-industrial-media complex and I must devour the life-blood of entire ecosystems in order to be sated but then the Surfer's all like dude I just got my subscriptions to Adbusters and Mother Jones and I am totally not down with your South American secret wars or your Secret Wars II either for that matter and while we're on the subject I guess people who like Green Lantern probably just wish their dad was still alive so that he could tell them what to do and that everything was going to be OK but really once you hit 21 or 22 life's instruction manual just kind of runs out of pages no matter how well you think you have things figured out there reaches a point where you have to think for yourself and no matter how much you love or hate your parents you can't just live on their advice for the rest of your life because you don't want to make the same mistakes they did but then you wake up when you're thirty or thirty-five and realize that even if you didn't make the same mistakes they did you also managed to avoid doing all the good things they did regardless of your best intentions we all get kind of rudderless and wish we could depend on some rock-jawed daddy figure like Hal Jordan to tell us what to do but really Hal Jordan is and has always been a douchebag and his rebelliousness never struck me as particularly principled so much as just erratic and kind of willful at least Green Arrow supposedly has principle but the only thing that his character has ever convinced me of is that the majority of people who have ever written Green Arrow are actually kind of disgusted by "liberal" politics and think that the way to write a bleeding-heart is to make him a closet Republican who is just resentful of the fact that other people tell him what to do and who will, if given the opportunity, turn into an authoritarian asshole I mean I'm hardly trying to stick up for Green Arrow he's really a stupid character if you think about it and ironically my favorite Green Arrow run is the year or so right before Connor Hawk became Green Arrow which is partly written by Kelly Puckett and partly by Chuck DIxon and the reason is simple: Green Arrow is a silly character but he works pretty well in tight-paced low-powered stories and sure enough if you frame it kind of like a low rent John LeCarre book and give it to Jim Aparo to draw it really sings, but hell let's be honest the real reason those are such good comics is because Jim Aparo is drawing them and he was a really good action cartoonist when he wanted to be (which was every goddamn day he woke up, really) but anyway "Red Arrow?" there was a fucking hilarious panel in that same issue that I should just put up rather than trying to describe it for you because if you haven't read the book then you'd probably just think I was making it up:





Long hilarious read


----------



## Taleran (Mar 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Part 2_ 





The task of being Red Arrow - now if he has said, I dunno, the task of being President of the United States or General Manager of the Yankees I'd say OK there's a task with a lot of responsibility it might legitimately be something you'd have trouble fulfilling but Red Arrow? Red Arrow is a made up name that has been made up by a third-string former sidekick who is famous for three reasons, which overlap: 1) he was a heroin addict, 2) he has had some of the worst names in the history of superheros (Speedy, Arsenal, Red Arrow), and to tie it all together, 3) he was a drug addict whose name was Speedy and OK I guess he's not necessarily a meth addict but good God it's an unmixed blessing they didn't just name him Black Tar Boy - anyway what wasn't he ready for? what exactly were the special tasks Red Arrow had on his plate that he hadn't already had as Arsenal I mean jeez he got his arm ripped off by a supervillain that's not exactly a workplace accident you can easily plan for, I wonder if there's one of those signs on the wall of the Justice League satellite that says "X many days since a workplace dismemberment" and then when he got his arm ripped off Red Tornado had to go and write a big fat 0 on the board and he was smiling because for once it wasn;t him who had got dismembered but anyway that's what's wrong with DC comics today: we're supposed to care about someone named Red Arrow and think that just because he gives himself a different name he's somehow a different character than the same putz we've been reading about for Jesus Christ I just looked at Wikipedia and it says Roy Harper has been around since 19-motherfucking-41 making him like 70 years old and dear God you'd think that if they hadn't managed to do a single interesting thing with the character in all these years (other than making him a junky and a father, which is something moderately interesting I suppose but jeez you think they'd remember the fact that killing Aquaman's kid was pretty much the beginning of the end for that character because if you think being married ages a character, or having a kid ages a character, just kill his kid because then you know you just can't write a story with this guy without thinking in the back of your head wow this guy had his kid murdered and that has got to seriously change you in a permanent way that can't just be undone by getting a new costume or whatever) they might just have given up at this point but if there is one honestly good thing that will come of this whole sorry spectacle it's the thought that if there is one thing sadder than a one-armed superhero it's the mental image of a one-armed superhero trying to tap a vein and shoot up in his remaining arm I'm sure it can be done, and that's the story I want to see.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2010)

I love how he just starts going into tangents halfway and somehow comes back to his point.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 20, 2010)

That's amazing. 

One thing I'll give DC credit for is reading this:  I can see how this could be a potentially cool place to put the character.


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2010)

Instead of giving Slade control of the Titans why don't he start up a new team with a different name dammit. 

On another note

Way to fuck over Power Girl DC


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2010)

he's not being given control of the Titans, he's making his own group and calling it the Titans to send a message.

In any case I enjoyed Ink so I'm looking forward to this, also I'm big on Slade


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> he's not being given control of the Titans, he's making his own group and calling it the Titans to send a message.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2010)

It's may be a team book but it's still *his* book


----------



## mow (Mar 21, 2010)

> I guess if you like Green Lantern you're really probably a Republican at heart because you believe in the ability of a central authority to dictate moral authority and maintain the cosmic status quo based simply on their say-so whereas if you like Marvel cosmic you're probably, well, not a Democrat because the Democratic party is pretty craven and worthless now but I guess if you were a "liberal-minded independent" or hell let's just say a pink leftist you're down with the Silver Surfer because he's all fuck you I won't do what you tell me when Galactus says you have to go kill a bunch of people because I am the cosmic military-industrial-media complex and I must devour the life-blood of entire ecosystems in order to be sated but then the Surfer's all like dude I just got my subscriptions to Adbusters and Mother Jones and I am totally not down with your South American secret wars or your Secret Wars II either for that matter and while we're on the subject I guess people who like Green Lantern probably just wish their dad was still alive so that he could tell them what to do and that everything was going to be OK but really once you hit 21 or 22 life's instruction manual just kind of runs out of pages no matter how well you think you have things figured out there reaches a point where you have to think for yourself and no matter how much you love or hate your parents you can't just live on their advice for the rest of your life because you don't want to make the same mistakes they did but then you wake up when you're thirty or thirty-five and realize that even if you didn't make the same mistakes they did you also managed to avoid doing all the good things they did regardless of your best intentions we all get kind of rudderless and wish we could depend on some rock-jawed daddy figure like Hal Jordan to tell us what to do but really Hal Jordan is and has always been a douchebag and his rebelliousness never struck me as particularly principled so much as just erratic and kind of willful



laughed so damn hard


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2010)

ok so Booster Gold also tying into Lost Generation





> *BOOSTER GOLD #33
> On sale JUNE 9 * 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by KEITH GIFFEN & J.M. DEMATTEIS
> Art by CHRIS BATISTA
> ...


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 22, 2010)

Interested in Generation Lost, anything I should read beforehand?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2010)

> *WONDER WOMAN #600
> On sale JUNE 30
> 56 pg, FC, $4.99 US
> Written by J. MICHAEL STRACZYNSKI, GEOFF JOHNS, GAIL SIMONE & others
> ...


----------



## Rod (Mar 22, 2010)

^

I've to say... They really dedicated on this one, nice names brah.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 22, 2010)

Adam Hughes Batgirl statue. . . cute, but nah.

So, $100 not spent for me.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 22, 2010)

> GEORGE P?REZ, PHIL JIMENEZ


:33



> JOE MADUREIRA


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Interested in Generation Lost, anything I should read beforehand?



I'd assume wiki-ing the JLI would be it


----------



## mow (Mar 23, 2010)

That is one of the worst covers I've ever laid eyes upon.

RE: WW #600


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2010)

give Perez a break, the very fact he can hold a pencil is a literal miracle


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 23, 2010)

Is he sick or something?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2010)

he's had long term wrist problems for a decade, why else do you think it takes forever for a comic by him to see print?


----------



## Bender (Mar 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _JUSTICE LEAGUE: THE RISE OF ARSENAL #1_


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2010)

Both of those covers are hilarious by the way


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 23, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Both of those covers are hilarious by the way



Indeed.

I'm a big fan of the second one though. So cheesily triumphant.

Sometime during this mini series though, before Roy gets a new arm or whatever, he needs to take somebody out with just one arm using his teeth to pull back the arrow like TDKR Green Arrow.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't read Power Girl monthly, but when ever I check it out, I'm never disappointed. :33


This smiley :33 >>>>>>>>>>>  btw


----------



## Bender (Mar 24, 2010)

Roy= The new one armed Risk 



 @ the rest of the Justice League in The rise of Arsenal 

Poor Roy.... 


On another note: for a guy who lost his daughter I'd expect a much greater *ARSENAL* of obscenities shout at the leaguers for failing to prevent the destruction of Star City and protect his Lian.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Flash: Secret Files & Origins 2010_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 25, 2010)

On George Perez, IIRC, he has arthritis in his drawing hand.

On Roy Harper. . .

Man, Lian deserved far better than being a girl stuffed in a refrigerator.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 25, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> On George Perez, IIRC, he has arthritis in his drawing hand.
> 
> On Roy Harper. . .
> 
> Man, Lian deserved far better than being a girl stuffed in a refrigerator.



Haven't read Rise and Fall yet. Kinda scared to actually.

It's gonna be weird seeing how Manapul draws the rogues. I'm so attached to how Kollins draws them that it'll be weird making the shift.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 25, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Haven't read Rise and Fall yet. Kinda scared to actually.
> 
> It's gonna be weird seeing how Manapul draws the rogues. I'm so attached to how Kollins draws them that it'll be weird making the shift.



Best you avoid it.

Roy and heroin thoughts.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Bender (Mar 25, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Best you avoid it.
> 
> Roy and heroin thoughts.
> 
> 'Nuff said.



Oi, so the fisherman looking dude is the one who first gave him the idea of Heroin right? 

Yikes

On another, I am angry out of my mind with DC's grammar and punctuation as of late. Can you guys make out a rant so I can post it on DC comics forums?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 25, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Best you avoid it.
> 
> Roy and heroin thoughts.
> 
> 'Nuff said.



friend. 

Unfortunately, now I HAVE to read it. I can't resist that much fail.


----------



## Bender (Mar 25, 2010)

^

It's really sad too


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 26, 2010)

Hard to believe Cry for Justice is written by the same guy who brought us STARMAN. . .


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 26, 2010)

Read the Arsenal mini, I teared up a little. Not even gonna lie.

EDIT: Also, I'm 99% sure the guy he keeps seeing his old bandmate who ODed.


----------



## Bender (Mar 26, 2010)

Next issue: Dopefiend Arsenal

Beating down bad guys and taking their drugs for himself


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 27, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Next issue: Dopefiend Arsenal
> 
> Beating down bad guys and taking their drugs for himself



I wanna see him shoot up with one arm.


----------



## Bender (Mar 28, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I wanna see him shoot up with one arm.



   

I wanna see him steal dope from the thugs and the look on their faces. Roy's like  thugs like "No please don't hurt me anymore!" 

"Got dope?"

Thug: 

The next issue shows him fight Cheshire 

He's gonna be tweaking and shit like "S-s-s-shut up Cheshire you fff-fucking bitch i-i-t's not like you did anything to help Lian either!"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 29, 2010)

Cheshire already has Catman's kid.


----------



## Bender (Mar 29, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Cheshire already has Catman's kid.



It's likely that she loves Lian more seeing as how in Arsenal #2 she's trying to kill Roy.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 29, 2010)

I might be attacked for this but I gave Secret Six a shot and didn't really like it that much.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 29, 2010)

What did you read?


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2010)

Hopefully, you stay tuned for Secret Six Deep six

The arc with Bane Jeanette Catman Deadshot Ragdoll Scandal 

Very nice


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2010)

Is that the prison arc?  Yeah that was fun.

Lawton/Blake bromance is great


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2010)

^

Lawton caught fucking Knock out by Scandal  is even greater


----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2010)

I think it was reading more than 1 book by Gail Simone and realizing that all the characters are the exact same just with different super powers and everyone is a quip factory.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 30, 2010)

Are you sure you're talking about Secret Six and not New Avengers? They quip some, but the characters are hardly the same. I guess they're all sort of anti-heroes/villains but that should be obvious.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2010)

It works better in SS imho, since the cast are all a bunch of misfits and fits better with a twisted sense of humor as opposed to in Wonder Woman where WW is the straight man in every exchange.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 1, 2010)

April Fools or _Is it_


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 1, 2010)

"I've never actually read anything by Brad Meltzer, but I told him I had when we met. I was like "I'm a huge fan" and then I realized when I got back to my hotel room, that this wasn't actually the guy who wrote The DaVinci Code. Can't believe I wasted a whole night at the Eisners talking to him about Superman's fucking dad or whatever. But Happy Birthday, I guess."

- Ed Brubaker

:rofl


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 1, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> "I've never actually read anything by Brad Meltzer, but I told him I had when we met. I was like "I'm a huge fan" and then I realized when I got back to my hotel room, that this wasn't actually the guy who wrote The DaVinci Code. Can't believe I wasted a whole night at the Eisners talking to him about Superman's fucking dad or whatever. But Happy Birthday, I guess."
> 
> - Ed Brubaker
> 
> :rofl





"Meltzer has packed more clich?s, hackneyed plot twists, and feeble minded characterizations into his relatively short, but bewilderingly uninterrupted career than most writers find possible in a lifetime. The damage he's done to comics, an art form he purports to love, is incalculable, and will take generations to repair."

- Phil Hester

"Meltzer's run on Green Arrow was an absolute abomination! I invited him to the party solely because of the numbers I knew he'd bring... Face it Brad... we're both whores.?

- Bob Schreck


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2010)

Ok at the DC Panel at WonderCon, DiDio said of Multiversity:

It's coming along, but no schedules so far.

Will be really meta, will deal with the intrinsic concept of an Earth-Prime and how the comic book reader shapes comics.


----------



## Bender (Apr 2, 2010)

^

Whenever Didio makes a comment it's April Fools day.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2010)

oh yeah and artist for DCU: Legacies

Era 1 - *Adam Kubert* - "The Golden Age", the mystery masked men and the formation of the JSA.  Up to the 50's.
Era 2 - *José Luis García-López* - "The Silver Age", the dawn of Superman and the JLA.  Up until CoIE.
Era 3 - *George Perez* - Post-Crisis
Era 4 - *Dan Jurgens* - The 90's, Zero Hour and such.
Era 5 - *Rags Morales* - Goes up to Identity Crisis.



also EVS is currently drawing a big project for Gail Simone.  Will not say what it is because he wants the book to come out on time and wants to build anticipation


edit: oh and a Flash: Secret Origin


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 3, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> oh yeah and artist for DCU: Legacies
> 
> Era 1 - *Adam Kubert* - "The Golden Age", the mystery masked men and the formation of the JSA.  Up to the 50's.
> Era 2 - *José Luis García-López* - "The Silver Age", the dawn of Superman and the JLA.  Up until CoIE.
> ...



Who is this EVS?

EDIT: Wait, dont answer that :


----------



## Parallax (Apr 3, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> oh yeah and artist for DCU: Legacies
> 
> Era 1 - *Adam Kubert* - "The Golden Age", the mystery masked men and the formation of the JSA.  Up to the 50's.
> Era 2 - *Jos? Luis Garc?a-L?pez* - "The Silver Age", the dawn of Superman and the JLA.  Up until CoIE.
> ...



This I like, who's on board?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 5, 2010)

So does anybody know exactly why Rucka is leaving DC?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 5, 2010)

> The new lineup, he revealed, will be Dick Grayson as Batman, Supergirl, Donna Troy, Jade, Mikaal Tomas as Starman, Congorilla and Jessie Quick. The membership will remain the same for at least the next two years worth of stories.



Justice League this is not.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 5, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> So does anybody know exactly why Rucka is leaving DC?



Break and wants to work on his own projects at Oni Press

More Queen & Country



Taleran said:


> Justice League this is not.



Like the idea of Dick and Kara on the JLA, even Mikaal completely stepping up as Starman.  Not hot on Donna, Jesse or Jade


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 5, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Break and wants to work on his own projects at Oni Press
> 
> More Queen & Country



Ah, ok.

When I first heard I thought that DC had done something to piss him off. It'd suck to permanently lose Rucka.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Identity Crisis from the Perspective of the Villain_ 



“Hi, I’m Jean Loring and I miss my ex-husband Ray Palmer. I know I dumped him for another man and divorced him years ago, and it’s clear he still carries a torch for me. How can I get back together with him? I’ve got it! I’ll borrow his superhero costume with unique White Dwarf powered shrinking powers and while using it for the first time, attempt to non-fatally harm one of our friends, using the rationale that this threat against superheroes’ loved ones will cause Ray to want to reunite. Even though he already wants to reunite.”

“Who should I use as the victim for this dangerous ruse? While I have a Rolodex of even the best-kept secret identities, I suppose I should target Sue Dibny, universally loved and publicly known wife of Ralph Dibny, the Elongated Man. This is perfect, because today is the day of her husband’s big birthday party, and every hero in town will be heading over to her house. That’ll shake everyone up! And she’s pregnant! Perfect! Good thing I scheduled an appointment to meet with my ex-husband at the precise time I decide to commit this crime, that’s a perfect alibi. Hope he’ll be late!”

“Oh no! It appears that my untrained walking on Sue’s brain has caused her to die! Who knew? Good thing I had the foresight to bring along a flamethrower, “just in case” I end up murdering her. I can burn her corpse! I don’t know why I think that will mask my footprints on her brain, and it’s also completely illogical that none of my actions were detected or recorded by the most advanced security system in the universe. But hey, I guess today is my lucky day because the flamethrower I USED FOR NO REASON implicates Sue’s old rapist in the murder, even though I didn’t know about the rape! Oh, and my husband was half an hour late, leaving me plenty of time to wipe the blood and soot off my clothes. Good thing I’ve got such a solid gameface, he doesn’t suspect a thing!”

“Huh, turns out the rapist was mindwiped and didn’t know about the rape either but somehow intuited that he was going to be blamed for the murder anyway. Lucky me! Now I will fake a murder attempt on myself in order to draw Ray closer, even though he’d haven taken me back before all this if I just asked. In order to avoid actually dying by my own hand, he’d better arrive precisely on time for this meeting in order to save me, even though he was a full half an hour late to our last meeting for reasons no one ever thought to question! And since I improbably left no trace at my first murder for absolutely no adequately explained reason, it won’t be suspicious that the security systems don’t detect anyone but me!”

“Perfect! Ray and I are back together! But I had better do one more murder just to tie up loose ends. This time I don’t want to get my hands dirty, so I’ll just get in touch with the Calculator, a criminal mastermind so secretive that not even Batman can track him down. And since I can do that for no justifiable reason, I might as well somehow know who Robin’s family is, despite having dumped by Ray before Tim Drake ever became a superhero. Through my buddy Calculator, I’ll hire a fat loser who only commits crimes with boomerangs to do this third murder, so people will know it is connected to the two previous murders that didn’t involve boomerangs at all. And since I can do absolutely anything at this point, I might as well sneak an untraceable gun into Tim’s dad’s house for him to use against Captain Boomerang! Sure, this will tip off the heroes as to who the third victim is, but so long as the many different people on the case who can move faster than light are somehow occupied at the time of the murder, that won’t matter. Hopefully Mr. Drake and Captain Boomerangwill somehow attack and kill each other at exactly the same time, so that no one will be around to ask questions. I just hope no one questions why this third murder was different in every possible way from the first two!”

“Ha, what do you know? No one seemed to care that the first two murders were performed by a SILENT AND UNTRACEABLE PHANTOM and the third one was a fat guy kicking down a door going “HEY I’M CAPTAIN BOOMERANG AND MY MURDER OF YOU IS GOING TO MAKE ME REAL FAMOUS! ME, CAPTAIN BOOMERANG, MASTER OF THE BOOMERANG. THIS ONE MURDER, NOT THE THIRD IN A SERIES, WILL CERTAINLY PUT ME ON THE MAP!” Nope, that didn’t raise any red flags at all for anyone. And my husband’s back with me! Everything’s coming up Jeannie! I sure hope I don’t accidentally blurt something out that only the killer would know right before I have sex with my superhero husband!”

“Shit.”


----------



## Bender (Apr 12, 2010)

> The new lineup, he revealed, will be Dick Grayson as Batman, Supergirl, Donna Troy, Jade, Mikaal Tomas as Starman, Congorilla and Jessie Quick. The membership will remain the same for at least the next two years worth of stories.





Taleran said:


> Justice League this is not.



Woah woah what the fuck? 

No fucking way is Dick being Batman... Nor is Donna Troy taking Wonder woman spot. 

The only one I like in the line up is Congorilla


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 12, 2010)

I just hope that this doesn't mean that we're going to have two batmen. If bruce is up and running as Batman, I see no reason why Dick wouldn't go back to being Nightwing (and continue in the JLA).


----------



## Taleran (Apr 12, 2010)

Because from interviews Grant makes it clear that its will not be a return to Status at the end of RoBW, and Robinson has a plan with that line up for 2 Years


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 12, 2010)

Wait is this going to be a different Jesse Quick, or is Liberty Belle II going to back to being her again?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 12, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Wait is this going to be a different Jesse Quick, or is Liberty Belle II going to back to being her again?



Liberty Belle II.

She went back to jesse quick during flash rebirth, iirc.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 12, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Liberty Belle II.
> 
> She went back to jesse quick during flash rebirth, iirc.



ugh I liked Jesse better as Liberty Belle...she honestly should have stayed with the JSA as well.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2010)

She still has her super strength and she's still married to Rex.  She can just run fast now


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Booster Gold #30 was interesting



Finally got around to reading this.  I agree, I liked the stuff with Rip.


also preview for Jurgens' final issue of BG before Giffen/DeMattheis take over




*Spoiler*: _Booster Gold #31 preview_


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 13, 2010)

calling it an era is a bit much


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 13, 2010)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: _Identity Crisis from the Perspective of the Villain_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that is why I hate Identity Crisis when I read the final issue.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 13, 2010)

While Owen's death and Digger's resurrection pissed me off quite a bit, if Digger acts like he does there in every appearance going forward i'd be totally ok with it.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 14, 2010)

The Fate of Oliver Queen

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ollie has a change of heart at the last minute. He feels bad when he sees Mia feeling vengeance. He stops her and turns himself in. Ollie unmasks as the cops are bringing him in. The only one celebrating is Nudocerda, the fat cop that has a mad-on for Ollie Queen/Green Arrow/liberals in general. Everyone else is quiet.

Barry feels the need to mention that everyone is scared of Green Arrow, that's why everyone is so quiet. Hal corrects him that they're still viewing him as a hero--since he took down the guy that massacred their city.

He gets thrown in a cell, and Dinah visits him. As it turns out, Dinah was apparently never angry that Ollie killed, since he killed before ("That's old hat, Ollie.). She's mad because, get this, he LIED TO HER about murdering the guy. She believes that he murdered Prometheus and lied to her because he doesn't want to be with her anymore. "Face it, Ollie. Lying about this was just another WEDGE to drive me away."

So Dinah is mad at Ollie because she views the murder and lie as a plot for him to leave her. She leaves her ring and tells him that he finally got his wish--he's alone.

At the trial, Ollie sneaks in a self-righteous whisper that only Clark can hear. Jury finds him not guilty. The judge is not satisfied. He rules that Ollie is banished from Star City. He's a free man, but if he enters Star City, he'll be immediately incarcerated.

Hal says good bye.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 14, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> No fucking way is Dick being Batman... Nor is Donna Troy taking Wonder woman spot.


*kicks in teeth*  Progress friend!  Embrace it!


----------



## Taleran (Apr 14, 2010)

I'll embrace it with Decent characters not people shoehorned into roles

FYI Donna is there just so Jade and her can cause Kyle drama if the WonderCon panel was any truth


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2010)

Jade is the "GL" character on the JLA, none of the 4 human lanterns will be on the team.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 14, 2010)

Notice I didn't say because Kyle is on the team, poozer.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2010)

Taleran said:


> The Fate of Oliver Queen
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Nude Sow?  Really, really.


Still that's kind of funny


----------



## mow (Apr 14, 2010)

> FYI Donna is there just so Jade and her can cause Kyle drama if the WonderCon panel was any truth





> "Face it, Ollie. Lying about this was just another WEDGE to drive me away."



It's as if DC is working really really hard on making me not give even more of a fuck about the DCU .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 14, 2010)

I can't stop laughing at the fact that a Judge BANISHED Ollie from Star City.

Like Judges can just banish people if they don't like the ruling. "Despite the fact that Oliver Queen was found not guilty by a jury of his peers, I declare him banished." "Uhh, your honor, that's not how it-" "BANISHED! Hold your tongue! Lest you be banished alongside him!"



> "Face it, Ollie. Lying about this was just another WEDGE to drive me away."



Birds of Prey needs to get here, yesterday.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2010)

It would have been better if they imposed the penalty of CATAPULT 


Also I believe Judges in certain part of the country can impose whatever sentence they see fit in guilty verdicts for non-felonies.   I once saw a news report about a guy who had to stand on the side of the freeway holding a sign admitting his crime for several days without moving far from his spot.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 14, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> It would have been better if they imposed the penalty of CATAPULT



No doubt the man behind this is Thor's Ollie's evil half brother, swaying Baldur the Judge with charming falsehoods, as that wretched deceiver often does. 



> Also I believe Judges in certain part of the country can impose whatever sentence they see fit in guilty verdicts for non-felonies.   I once saw a news report about a guy who had to stand on the side of the freeway holding a sign admitting his crime for several days without moving far from his spot.



That's awesome. However, that sorta makes sense, since judges choose sentences all the time. What I find hilarious is the fact that here the judge is doing it to someone found not guilty.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 15, 2010)

> "Face it, Ollie. Lying about this was just another WEDGE to drive me away."




Oh man, everything seems to have gone completely bonkers for Mr. Queen.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2010)

Don Kramer will be the artist for JMS WW.  He will be inked by Michael Babinski, who inked him in JSA vs Kobra and that was probably his best his stuff looked.




			
				JMS said:
			
		

> Our story puts Diana, alone, against almost impossible odds in a situation that begins with the destruction of Paradise Island and nearly everything she holds dear. Pursued, hunted, with the events that led to this a mystery, and her future uncertain, Diana must go into the depths of her soul, and the darkest places in the world, to try and rescue the people, and the world, she cares for. Something, or someone, has flipped a switch so that the world she lives in is not the world that was…and she’s the only hope of restoring that world.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 15, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Don Kramer will be the artist for JMS WW.  He will be inked by Michael Babinski, who inked him in JSA vs Kobra and that was probably his best his stuff looked.



Lord making a move already?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 16, 2010)

I have nothing to say about Green Arrow #32 that hasn't been said already. Except that the arts blows hard.


----------



## Slice (Apr 16, 2010)

Something about her upper body seems off in that image. Thats some extremely broad shoulders painted on her.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 16, 2010)

Not shocking WW having something near man shoulders.  She can bench wha?


----------



## Bender (Apr 17, 2010)

> *kicks in teeth* Progress friend! Embrace it!



*pops Ag in the eye and give 'em black eye then breaks arm and sticks them up ass*

Dick has even said that he can't handle the mantle

Same with Mon-El as Superman 

and Donna Troy is trying to hold the fort by having Clark and Bruce's proteges aware of their responsibilities and allegiance to the Justice LEague.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 17, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Don Kramer will be the artist for JMS WW.  He will be inked by Michael Babinski, who inked him in JSA vs Kobra and that was probably his best his stuff looked.



 Shit got real for our Princess.:ho


----------



## Parallax (Apr 17, 2010)

I actually might pick WW up now that JMS is writing it


----------



## Slice (Apr 17, 2010)

I will await the first issue.

Only thing WW i ever read was the Rucka run - that set the bar pretty high.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 17, 2010)

I've never read Rucka's run, was it really that good?


----------



## mow (Apr 17, 2010)

Sublime doesn't even begin to describe it. Easily one of the best runs on _any _character in the history of the medium


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2010)

so they put a black and white preview of Zatanna by Paul Dini in the back of new released.

I'm probably gonna check it out now.  Art is great, I see no big problem with the writing.  Also its set in San Francisco


also in new DC Nation page they say that DCU Legacies will have all-star back ups

JG Jones Spectre
JHW3 original Seven Soldiers
etc.


----------



## Bender (Apr 18, 2010)

I've been reading a crap load of Marvel and I've been thinking DC should totally invent their own of Molly Hayes.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 18, 2010)

*points to Cry for Justice*


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 18, 2010)

Speaking of Cry for Justice...I just read it. Cant believe this dude just 
*Spoiler*: __ 



destroyed Ollie like that

(the first four issues were meh)

but the real question is...WHY!?!? Why does this comic even exist...why even do this shit to Ollie?? By a no-name at that. Lame.


----------



## Bender (Apr 18, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *points to Cry for Justice*



Lian is just a sweet girl that got the shit end of the stick. 


DC you fuckers


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Speaking of Cry for Justice...I just read it. Cant believe this dude just
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you mean Electrocutioner and not Prometheus.

Because Prometheus almost defeated the JLA twice in the Morrison run.

He lost the first time because he didn't wear a cup, he lost the 2nd time because Batman actually cheated.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 18, 2010)

Gotta read that then


----------



## Taleran (Apr 18, 2010)

Batman didn't cheat. Prometheus put too much stock in his machines.


----------



## Bender (Apr 18, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> He lost the first time because he didn't wear a cup, he lost the 2nd time because Batman actually *cheated*.



Blasphemy


----------



## Castiel (Apr 18, 2010)

Taleran said:


> *Batman didn't cheat*. Prometheus put too much stock in his machines.



Right, he called it "winning"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 18, 2010)

And that's why DC doesn't have anyone like Molly Hayes.

You want DC do Runaways?

Young Justice.

And we all know how DiDiot feels about Young Justice. . .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 18, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And we all know how DiDiot feels about Young Justice. . .



It's crazy going back and rereading Young Justice, being mindful of how the characters are now and how they got fucked over in the past.


----------



## Bender (Apr 18, 2010)

I like how they murdered Wonder Girl (Cassie) and turned her into a bitch that rivals Sakura from Naruto. 



Comic Book Guy said:


> And that's why DC doesn't have anyone like Molly Hayes.
> 
> You want DC do Runaways?
> 
> ...



I'm baffled to this day as to why he still even has a job.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 18, 2010)

Remember how many times I've said for YJ Wonder Girl to beat the hell out of her current self?


----------



## Bender (Apr 18, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Remember how many times I've said for YJ Wonder Girl to beat the hell out of her current self?



Nope

With Didio's prick-ass self I'm surprised they managed to squeeze in a reference to YJ days in Titans of tomorrow arc of Teen Titans.

The only reason why the staff likes him is because he brought back Supergirl from the depths of hell (Supergirl re-entry to the DCU in Superman/Batman). The fucker didn't like the multiple verse Supergirls because it's beyond his little peeny weeny brains understanding. 

How the hell can he make him out to be as a big shot when nobody

and I repeat *NOBODY* likes his shitty take of Outsiders. 

His writing sucks his personal life sucks 

He's the cunt that fucked up ReBoot for me.

He seriously, needs to go back doing that or work at Marvel comics.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 18, 2010)

DiDiot and Quesada. . . working together at Marvel?

I shudder for the fate and continuity of the Marvel characters and 'omniverse'. . .


----------



## Bender (Apr 18, 2010)

^

Well I can cope with it since I dun read 'em

That or work on Archie comics.

His dumb-ass would fit well there.

Just make sappy love stories of Archie boning other women. 

Btw I'm getting a feeling dis dickhead needss a ranting handed to him write a lil rant in your next post and I'll post it on the DC comics messsage board.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 18, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Remember how many times I've said for YJ Wonder Girl to beat the hell out of her current self?



So do you read Wonder Woman? I don't (another that's on my need to read list), but I was always hoping she was much better written there than the cunt she is in TT.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 20, 2010)

Found this pic on the internet. Anyone know if it is just fanmade or if its art from something? Or if there are more?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 20, 2010)

Full DC solicts, I guess that Nemesis book must be a mini.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 21, 2010)

So I finally got around to reading that Justice League 80 page giant........simply terrible. Only interesting thing so far was Camelot Knight John Stewart.

Did this artist forget Firestorm is black?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2010)

Secret Six #20 was fucking fantastic, best issue so far.

I can't  enough


----------



## lucky (Apr 22, 2010)

waittt a sec wait a sec.  i'm reading JLA 44 right now.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Doesn't Donna essentially have wonderwoman's powers (but maybe a bit weaker cuz she's a tad younger?)

She ran outta breath in space!

WW can hold her breath longgg in space.  But Donna shoudl've been able to fly back in quickly!


----------



## Bender (Apr 22, 2010)

I hope Dan Didio is crying in his office about how they're making this show.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 22, 2010)

In fact, in order to promote reception, he'd have to print YJ trades.

WIN FOR US.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 22, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> In fact, in order to promote reception, he'd have to print YJ trades.
> 
> WIN FOR US.



Most certainly.

However, I'm still really antsy about the very likely possibility that that's not Bart Allen up there. I mean I get going for Kid Flash over Impulse, but why the short red hair and blue eyes.

I really don't see the point of a YJ cartoon without using Conner, Bart, and Tim.


----------



## Bender (Apr 23, 2010)

^

It's Kid Flash no matter how you look at it




In my opinion they made him look older so people wouldn't call it a Teen Titan rip-off

I mean look at the characters

Aside from Superboy 

it's like the entire cast of Teen Titans 2003-2005(7?)show

Kid Flash=Beast Boy
Aqualad=Cyborg
Arrowette=Raven
Miss Martian=Starfire

Although, I miss Bart just as much as the next-guy but I can understand the change they made.

Miss Martian I don't understand...

I hate Cass too but c'mon 















Actually, I think I like Miss Martian more


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 23, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> It's Kid Flash no matter how you look at it



That's like saying "It's robin no matter how you look at it" when comparing Damian and Tim. The characters are completely different.



> In my opinion they made him look older so people wouldn't call it a Teen Titan rip-off



Yes, going with an older version of the exact same character from Teen Titans was much more intelligent than using an entirely different (aside from the costume and powers) character


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 25, 2010)

Greg Rucka's Wonder Woman:

lol, whut?

What happened?  About halfway through, most of the storylines Rucka develops come to an abrupt stop and are absolutely derailed by OMAC/Checkmate/Infinite Crisis? nonsense.

I must have missed/skipped something because all I'm reading is incoherence.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 25, 2010)

More specifically: What happens to Veronica Cale?  Does she even show up after her meeting with the POTUS and Circe regarding Circe's child?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 25, 2010)

Don't you love editorial direction?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 25, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Greg Rucka's Wonder Woman:
> 
> lol, whut?
> 
> ...


Editorial essentially fucked Rucka over, he had to very abruptly finish his run in a ridiculously fast amount of time.

He does kind of resolve certain Checkmate/OMAC stuff in his run on the book Checkmate (which I would also recommend).

None of his WW stuff got acknowledged or resolved.  Morrison/Johns/Waid vetoed everything he had planned during 52, in the TPB he states very clearly he disliked how WW was used in 52 and was against the mission statement for volume 3.



ghstwrld said:


> More specifically: What happens to Veronica Cale?  Does she even show up after her meeting with the POTUS and Circe regarding Circe's child?



She was in 52 among the scientists on Oolong Island.  After 52 she staged a coup and is now the president for life of an island nation made entirely of Mad Scientists


----------



## Parallax (Apr 25, 2010)

Man I didn't know that happened during his WW run, that really sucks.  Is the last half still worth reading with all the editorial jargon?


----------



## mow (Apr 25, 2010)

> None of his WW stuff got acknowledged or resolved. Morrison/Johns/Waid vetoed everything he had planned during 52, in the TPB he states very clearly he disliked how WW was used in 52 and was against the mission statement for volume 3.



I never heard about this. Is there anything about the direction he wanted to purse?


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 25, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> Man I didn't know that happened during his WW run, that really sucks.  Is the last half still worth reading with all the editorial jargon?



I don't think so.  Most of it doesn't make sense.  It reads like a totally different story because it apparently is one.



mow said:


> Sublime doesn't even begin to describe it. Easily one of the best runs on _any _character in the history of the medium



At least the first part is right.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 25, 2010)

Rucka's view of what Wonder Woman is and should be was apparently radically different from what the other 52 writers wanted, which is funny because in recent years Morrison, Johns and Waid have all admitted they don't get Wonder Woman as a character.

I did kind of like the ethical stuff that came up with Maxwell Lord as well as the underworld arc, though again it was very unfortunate that the intent was neutered

Also what's your objective view of the run before major editorial fuck ups?  Because seriously when it comes to WW this is it.


Also in case anyone really wants to see more of Veronica Cale, as PfL of Oolong Island, she shows up from time to time in Doom Patrol (Caulder IS a mad scientist afterall)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 27, 2010)

Finally caught up with Secret Six, hadn't read any of the blackest night stuff or the recent stuff.

It's still completely awesome, what a total surprise 

I loved Deadshot in the past few issues. With his ultimatum to Waller, and his "Got somethin on your mind there, Ace?" to Catman. And holy shit, Blake, you're fucking crazy. Can't wait till the next issue.

Ragdoll/Black Alice is a hilarious pairing, and rag's "What's it like to fuck a butterfly" line was just so disturbingly awesome. Bane's kinda bein a drag though...but I suspect he'll fall back into the "Fuck the mission, we look after our own" thing soon enough.


----------



## Bender (Apr 29, 2010)

lol Cheshire makes me laugh

"Lose much more" ? 

What else can Roy possibly lose?

He's already lost EVERYTHING


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow. Didn't know that bit about Rucka and the other guys in 52 regarding WW.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2010)

I love the Tiny Titans


----------



## Castiel (May 6, 2010)

Secret Six is the best DC book


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2010)

No, it's not


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 7, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> No, it's not



No, it is. If you disagree your just reading wrong.


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2010)

Better than Batman & Robin?  Surely you jest


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 7, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> Better than Batman & Robin?  Surely you jest



Batman and Robin is good, but honestly it gets alot of rub for being by a superstar writer and tieing into one of the most anticipated storylines in recent memory.


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2010)

It's also a superbly written series with great art, not just hype


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 7, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> It's also a superbly written series with great art, not just hype



I'm not disagreeing with this, but alot of it's praise does come from the "OMG MORRISON SKEET SKEET SKEET" factor. I stilll feel Secret Six is superior


----------



## Castiel (May 7, 2010)

Secret Six has

Bane, Ragdoll, Catman, and Deadshot.  Also Simone's best writing ever.  Also its just all around nonstop fun.


----------



## Bender (May 7, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Secret Six has
> 
> Bane, Ragdoll, Catman, and Deadshot.  Also Simone's best writing ever.  Also its just all around nonstop fun.



Any word on Scandal returning? 

*Misses Catman Deadshot Ragdoll Bane Scandal Banshee line-up pek pek *


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 10, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm not disagreeing with this, but alot of it's praise does come from the "OMG MORRISON SKEET SKEET SKEET" factor. I stilll feel Secret Six is superior



I'm quoting you on the "OMG MORRISON SKEET SKEET SKEET" factor.

Made me chuckle considerably.


----------



## mow (May 10, 2010)

I haven't followed SS for a while now, but since the team restructured in IC, it's been my fav team book released by either companies.

Also; Damian guest-starring on Secret Six.

It needs to be done.

*totally SKEET SKEET SKEETS @ mention of Morrison. Utterly unashamed to admit it.*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2010)

My favourite DC ongoing right now is Unwritten.


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2010)

that's Vertigo, I mean in terms of DCU.

This current Catman arc is probably my favorite


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 10, 2010)

Morrison's Batman & Robin, for me.


----------



## vicious1 (May 10, 2010)

/\ Agreed. The quality overall isn't too bad though.


----------



## Taleran (May 10, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Batman and Robin is good, but honestly it gets alot of rub for being by a superstar writer and tieing into one of the most anticipated storylines in recent memory.



It seems like a generalization almost to go oh this person is a Superstar therefore their work MUST be overrated.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 10, 2010)

Taleran said:


> It seems like a generalization almost to go oh this person is a Superstar therefore their work MUST be overrated.



You need to pay better attention Canadian. I never once called Morrison overrated. I like his work, in fact, Final Crisis aside, I've never read anything done by Morrison that I _didn_'t like. I just don't fanboy over him to the extent that you, Mow, and Kilo do. Which there's not a damn thing wrong with, I do the same for Diggle and Aaron.

But as I said, as good as Batman and Robin is, it's gets alot more rub just because Morrison writes it and it ties into Return of Bruce Wayne.


----------



## Taleran (May 10, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You need to pay better attention Canadian. I never once called Morrison *overrated*. I like his work, in fact, Final Crisis aside, I've never read anything done by Morrison that I _didn_'t like. I just don't fanboy over him to the extent that you, Mow, and Kilo do. Which there's not a damn thing wrong with, I do the same for Diggle and Aaron.
> 
> But as I said, as good as Batman and Robin is, it's gets *alot more rub* just because Morrison writes it and it ties into Return of Bruce Wayne.



These 2 things are the SAME THING.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 10, 2010)

Taleran said:


> These 2 things are the SAME THING.



No there not dammit. Me calling it overrated would be if I said the generalization of it (which is that it's extremely good) is wrong, and that its just getting that title because of Morrison. What I'm saying is that the book is damn good as people say, but it gets written off as automatically being the best just because of Morrison.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 10, 2010)

That's what 'overrated' means.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 10, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> That's what 'overrated' means.



 Your right. Because, ya know, you too def know what I mean, alot better than I do apparently


----------



## ghstwrld (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 10, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


>



but you know in modern society people barely call something overrated if they like it.


----------



## Bender (May 16, 2010)

Oi guys is the Checkmate organization dissolved and is Mister Terrific still in charge of it? Forgive my ignorance but I've barely seen any issues of it.



*Spoiler*: _Green Arrow #1 preview_


----------



## Taleran (May 16, 2010)

So what do you guys think of this?


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2010)

I think Eric Wallace's choice of fodder was very unfortunate for him.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 16, 2010)

Taleran said:


> So what do you guys think of this?



Reminds me of Cassandra and Stephanie. . . but I doubt the racial element, even IF it did play a part here, was the only thing that determined it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 16, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Oi guys is the Checkmate organization dissolved and is Mister Terrific still in charge of it? Forgive my ignorance but I've barely seen any issues of it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Green Arrow #1 preview_



I'm so happy Ollie finally has a damn utility belt.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _DC Universe: Legacies #1 preview_


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 18, 2010)

Love how they made a point to obscure Jay's face. Nice attention to detail


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2010)

Full list of DCU Legacies artists


----------



## ghstwrld (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 19, 2010)

Well, the Silver Age wasn't as ethnic compared to the current 'modern' age.


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2010)

Because all black people hate asians right


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2010)

interesting


----------



## Taleran (May 21, 2010)

Its just something they did for Fringe

rest of them


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 26, 2010)

Has anyone here read the most recent Rise of Arsenal?

I've heard...really, really bad things.


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2010)

I haven't read a single issue of it, but I assumed it would be awful


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2010)

Gee Bruce Wayne was gone a really long time. Srsly.


----------



## Petes12 (May 27, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Has anyone here read the most recent Rise of Arsenal?
> 
> I've heard...really, really bad things.



I downloaded it, you should read it. it is hilarious.

Krul is a writer who doesn't understand boundaries.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 27, 2010)

ha See blaze, its posts like these that make me glad you're on this board.


----------



## Petes12 (May 27, 2010)

That's not an exaggeration he just read the whole comic to you


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 27, 2010)

Ha i know I just read it.

His emoticons were spot on.

But there were portions of this where roy sounded like the narrator from 300, which i found hilarious. And Roy buying dope was...wow. 

This whole issue was amazingly hilarious.


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2010)

> But there were portions of this where roy sounded like the narrator from 300, which i found hilarious. And Roy buying dope was...wow.



I should add that scene to  the crowning moment of funny page on TV tropes.

It reminded me of that timeskip in the movie "Click" when Adam Sandler's character was like "Was I close?" 

And Kate Beckinsale's is like "No even"  



> This whole issue was amazingly hilarious.



It's kinda sad though that DC  is reverting Roy to an even whacked out version of Deadpoool.


----------



## Taleran (May 27, 2010)

> In August, DC Comics will begin offering 32-page comic book titles with a $3.99 cover price in their DC Universe family of titles. A spokesperson for the publisher declined to comment further on the change, but confirmed that the new price point, first noticed by fans in DC's August 2010 solicitations, is indeed accurate and official.
> 
> Previously, all 32-page DC titles were priced at $2.99 and the publisher only used the $3.99 price point for extra-length books, most featuring a main title feature, and an 8 to 10-page back-up story, or co-feature.
> 
> The debut issue of the new Green Lantern: Emerald Warriors ongoing series sports the new page count-cover price combo, while the 32-page Time Masters: Vanishing Point #2 and The Mighty Crusaders #2 are also newly $3.99. These latter two titles are noteworthy because both of their July 2010 32-page debut issues feature a $2.99 cover price.


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2010)

mother fucker


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 27, 2010)

This really shouldn't be a surprise to anybody.

What really bugs me is that DC/Marvel make little to no effort to attract new readers, and instead raise prices.

I get that comics is a niche market, but a big part of that is because of the stigma that surrounds them. I just dont get why they dont put more effort into getting the message across that the comics that a lot of people shun are just as mature and complex as the comic movies those same people love.

For instance, I had a friend who loved Batman Begins and TDK, but was sort of anti-comics. I let him borrow year one, long halloween, and dark victory, telling him about how much those three influenced the movie, and now he's a pretty avid bat-reader, and picks up other stuff as well.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 27, 2010)

A lot of people do read comics, though.  They just don't read ones made by DC and Marvel - and with good reason, mind.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 27, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> A lot of people do read comics, though.  They just don't read ones made by DC and Marvel - and with good reason, mind.



True, but in a lot of cases people into marvel/dc movies would be better targets for marketing as opposed to non dc/marvel comic readers.

Im just saying that its clear that DC/Marvel struggles with the fact that their market is so small when compared to other forms of media like movies, so why not use their movies to sell their comics?

Marvel sort of does it, by having comics based on the films, and in particular with iron man by making the current Iron Man very easy to jump into for someone who has only seen the movies.

However, they need to deal with the issue that most people who dont read comics wont even be aware of those moves, so it wont be nearly as effective.

EDIT: Although overtly advertising any kind of print media is pretty difficult, so I can understand that to some extent, but there are ways to do it.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 27, 2010)

They should probably focus on widening their platform for book distribution because what they have in place now is pretty crap - to say the least.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 27, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> EDIT: Although overtly advertising any kind of print media is pretty difficult, so I can understand that to some extent, but there are ways to do it.


Fuck that, I feel like, if they can have Bendis on G4 talking about the start of SI, then I'm sure they can get some kind of advertising going on with some kinda network like that. Like, if DC had advertised Blackest Night, I ensure it'd sell better. 

Seriously, what non-comic reader wouldn't wanna see superhero/villain zombies eating people's hearts? I've gotten a couple of friends to read it off that principle alone, and Im just one man


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 27, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> They should probably focus on widening their platform for book distribution because what they have in place now is pretty crap - to say the least.



By that do you mean the lack of distributors, or just the fact that they rely solely on private distributors?

Digital distribution is going to happen sooner or later, its pretty much inevitable. I just hope that there's still enough of a market for printed comics that its still possible to get them without paying a ridiculous price.

I honestly don't understand why they haven't already made some of their "classics" available for free online already.



Chaos Ghost said:


> Fuck that, I feel like, if they can have Bendis on G4 talking about the start of SI, then I'm sure they can get some kind of advertising going on with some kinda network like that. Like, if DC had advertised Blackest Night, I ensure it'd sell better.



Oh most definitely. 

Another example is,  a special feature in Arkham Asylum that had a "trailer" for the current state of comics right now (Bruce wayne lost in time, dick grayson struggling to uphold the mantle of the bat while trying to lead his son towards the path of good, new dangerous villains, etc.)

Advertising with their animated features would be good as well, although the target audiences dont exactly line up. Still though, another "trailer" about the rise of the sinestro corps, the war of light, and finally blackest night included with First Flight would've been a good idea.

EDIT: Also, other than the obvious "Epic trailer voice guy+slideshow of epic pages," a good way to do those trailers would be to use the motion comic style that marvel's been playing with.


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2010)

I understand the need to raise prices, but as someone who regularly buys comics I just don't like it.  Looks like over the next few months I'll be dropping some titles.

Also I just dont like reading comic books on a computer screen, I can't stand it, which is why I always buy comics I like when they come out.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 27, 2010)

> By that do you mean the lack of distributors, or just the fact that they rely solely on private distributors?



Both.  Most comic book shops are ill-equipped to service folks that aren't already regulars.


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2010)

I was gonna encourage my family's old houskeeper's son to read comics but I decided against it. I'm sure he can keep up with the the DC animated verse but I couldn't see him reading Batman and other superhero comic books since there are so many.


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2010)

Why not?  Everyone starts off small when it comes to reading comics, it's not like you're an expert right away.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2010)

So I just read Justice League: Rise of Arsenal #3.

. . .










I want to fucking hit someone.


----------



## Bender (May 29, 2010)

^

Hey at least Roy got some pussy. 






Parallax said:


> Why not?  Everyone starts off small when it comes to reading comics, it's not like you're an expert right away.





.....................................................................
.................................................
........................
...........
......


It's too bad she's gone


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2010)

Wasn't he impotent?


----------



## Graham Aker (May 30, 2010)

So I heard from Kilowog of the Many Names that the Kryptonians little quarrel is over.

What's next?


----------



## mow (May 30, 2010)

JMS takes the helms. Don't know much past that.


----------



## Bender (May 30, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Wasn't he impotent?



Oh yeah....


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 30, 2010)

I had now idea that Batman RIP was .


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 1, 2010)

Reading the Hush storyline of Batman,how fucking big is the goddamn Batcave(not 1 car but multiple Batmobiles of all era's,sub levels terrain etc etc)?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 1, 2010)

Great. Mahnke will be with GL for the long haul. Guess I won't be going back to reading the title any time soon.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 1, 2010)

Wut?


Neway I love how in just 3 issues Rise of Arsenal has made the character that bad. And JT is getting Teen Titans next LOL


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 1, 2010)

anyone else excited about the new Zatanna series 



I'm such a big fan of her on the Seven Soldiers books, I've never seen 'magical' fights done in comics like the way they did here.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 1, 2010)

Yep, I'm excited for the Zatanna series as well. 
It's going to be replacing Power Girl, which has ended, on my read list.



> Wut?


Yeah. Don't like Mahnke's art. He's the reason I dropped GL and skipped the entire Blackest Night.

And thanks for that Kilowog.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 1, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Wut?
> 
> 
> Neway I love how in just 3 issues Rise of Arsenal has made the character that bad. And JT is getting Teen Titans next LOL



haha, I see it now.

Beechen: Hey guys, remember that time I trashedCassandra Cain in just FOUR issues!? That was so awesome. I wonder if anybody could ruin a character in less....
JT: CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Yep, I'm excited for the Zatanna series as well.
> It's going to be replacing Power Girl, which has ended, on my read list.
> 
> 
> ...





10cahr


----------



## Castiel (Jun 2, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> And thanks for that Kilowog.



 I calls them like I sees them.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

It's the cheekbones, eh?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2010)

Nemesis: The Imposters is good, interesting follow-up to Escape.

I especially liked #2, which was basically Tom vs Dick.  Good back and forth between them


What say you Rick?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm finally reading Rise of Arsenal and its bad.

BUT

Seeing one-armed Roy lash out and verabally attacked everything in sight at Lian's funeral was fucking beautiful 

Where was a Red ring you need it?

EDIT: I wish he'd shot up with one arm like I wanted D:


----------



## Castiel (Jun 7, 2010)

That panel with him and the cat is the most hilarious thing ever


----------



## Taleran (Jun 7, 2010)

Story Editor on Brave and the Bold on Continuity



> I've found my ignorance is mostly helpfully. As you get more familiar with any character, the iconic things that originally drew you to them fade into the background and you become more interested in minutia. And while that minutia can be great, it probably doesn't connect as well to a wider audience. For instance, a writer who's read every Superman comic might be more likely to tell a story that explores the complex relationship between Lex and Superman, rather over a story about bullets bouncing off his chest and him being able to bend steel. While the former is probably more interesting to longtime fans, the latter is going to appeal to that wider audience and, of course, it's probably what drew the longtime fan to the character in the first place. Since I'm seeing a lot of these characters for the first time, it's the iconic things about them that I'm reacting to and that's where I like to start the story process.



A+


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 7, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> That panel with him and the cat is the most hilarious thing ever



Gail Simone on Twitter said

"It's getting so that you can't swing a dead cat in this city without hitting a supervillain"

and 

"I am told "DC" now officially stands for "Dead Cat" Comics."


----------



## Bender (Jun 7, 2010)

Oi a bit of fridge logic included in Arsenal miniseries 

if Roy's arm is hurting so badly why didn't the league contact Zatanna? I'm sure she could've fixed him with some type of spell.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 7, 2010)

LOOK AT IT


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 7, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> LOOK AT IT



Made funnier by the fact he thought he was hold his dear Lian


----------



## Bender (Jun 7, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> LOOK AT IT




"THIS IS MY PUSSYCAT!"


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 7, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> if Roy's arm is hurting so badly why didn't the league contact Zatanna? I'm sure she could've fixed him with some type of spell.



The same reason Barbara Gordon is still in a wheelchair.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 7, 2010)

You can just magic away character development.


Wait.......


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 7, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You can just magic away character development.
> 
> 
> Wait.......



ha are you calling Rise of Arsenal character development?

Oh yea, in case it wasn't clear, I have no problem with Babs being in the chair. Sure, I'd prefer her to be a walking Oracle, but Im not raging either way.

But when another character has a similar spinal injury and not only recovers, but gets a brand new spine within the span of a few days, I can't help but 

The reaction of the "babs should walk" fans over at the Batgirl DC forum was hilarious.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 7, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> are you calling Rise of Arsenal character development?



That's the joke.......


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh wow.

I just pulled a Blaze, didn't I?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> I just pulled a Blaze, didn't I?



Yep. If I had that image ghstwrld used I woulda posted it


----------



## Bender (Jun 8, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> That's the joke.......





Next time use the image


----------



## Taleran (Jun 8, 2010)

HerosCon



> A serious topic came up about how characters who are minorities who happened to be legacy characters like Ryan Choi are killed off so their caucasian counterparts can return and how they feel like they are being cheated or sidelined out of their roles. Sattler took a more serious tone. "It's so hard for me to be on the other side because it's not our intention. There is a reason behind it all. We don't see it that way and strive very hard to have a diverse DCU. I mean, we have green, pink, and blue characters. We have the Great Ten out there and I have counter statistics, but I won't get into that. It's not how we perceived it. We get the same thing about how we treat our female characters."
> –Ian Sattler, DC Nation @ Heroescon



That is not the correct reply DC


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 8, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Yep. If I had that image ghstwrld used I woulda posted it



Ha, dont know what I was thinking. I was pretty sure you were joking, but not absolutely sure.

I know you're the GA guy around these parts, and one of the few people who genuinely cares about Roy ha.

But hey, at least I didn't post an epic serious rant, complete with pictures, detailing why you're totally wrong and then neg you


----------



## Bender (Jun 8, 2010)

Anyways, whaddya guys think we can expect from Titans #24?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 8, 2010)

are there any Ethnic Legacy characters still running around?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, Kyle's still goin, so that's  half a quarter of one right?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Ha, dont know what I was thinking. I was pretty sure you were joking, but not absolutely sure.
> 
> I know you're the GA guy around these parts, and one of the few people who genuinely cares about Roy ha.
> 
> But hey, at least I didn't post an epic serious rant, complete with pictures, detailing why you're totally wrong and then neg you





Taleran said:


> are there any Ethnic Legacy characters still running around?



Blue Beetle and kinda sorta Firestorm.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 8, 2010)

Beetle got himself saved by getting into Generation Lost


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 8, 2010)

Taleran said:


> are there any Ethnic Legacy characters still* running* around?





Chaos Ghost said:


> Blue Beetle and *kinda sorta Firestorm.*



Bedridden


----------



## Bender (Jun 8, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Beetle got himself saved by getting into Generation Lost



I'm still wondering when he'll hookup with Cassie as it was hinted in  Origins & Omens.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 8, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I'm still wondering when he'll hookup with Cassie as it was hinted in  Origins & Omens.



Oh yea, I forgot all about that.

Well, I've only skimmed through the two most recent issues, but im going to go on a limb and say there hasn't been the slightest hint that that is going to happen? Of course, its not like something as trivial as that would matter to Henderson.

But oh wow. I feel so so bad for Wonder CuntGirl fans.

First we get her randomly ignoring Conner for no reason at all, then they almost get it on.

Then we get her throwing a bitch fit because Conner is venting to Bart, which apparently discredits her as a leader. Naturally, Conner should have known better than to talk about girl troubles with one of his best friends. I mean, only pretty much every guy in the world does that.

Then we see Conner having a *conversation* with aquagirl, who is wearing a *bikini*. Oh the humanity!

Rereading Adventure Comics 2 makes it even more hilarious.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2010)

How is TT these days?


----------



## mow (Jun 8, 2010)

@ Minorities in comics; A rant:

I'm an african who also happens to be half arab who at one point was a muslim. I think I'm a minority, esp when was living in the states/malaysia/europe, but I don't give a shit about minorities in comics. It's honestly the last think I look at. I don't understand why fans get so caught up about it. "YOU KILLED THE ONL AZN CHARACTER IN DCCCCCC!!!! *RAGE*"  bitch shutthefuckup. Why aren't you saying a great character, but have to pull the minority card? It's like when Batwoman came along and the major thing anyone focused on was "SHE LIKES THE VAGINA!" rather than her as a character. 

This whole "he has to be this race to appeal to that specific demographic" is such horseshit. When I look at Cho/Cass, fact s/he is asian doesn't even begin to register, all I care about is how s/he will beat the hell out of someone using MATHS/BADASS KUNGFU. People (and publishers) need to get over that and just give me good stories.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 8, 2010)

> We have the Great Ten out there and I have counter statistics, but I won't get into that.



Counter statistics?  What?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2010)

mow said:


> @ Minorities in comics; A rant:
> 
> I'm an african who also happens to be half arab who at one point was a muslim. I think I'm a minority, esp when was living in the states/malaysia/europe, but I don't give a shit about minorities in comics. It's honestly the last think I look at. I don't understand why fans get so caught up about it. "YOU KILLED THE ONL AZN CHARACTER IN DCCCCCC!!!! *RAGE*"  bitch shutthefuckup. Why aren't you saying a great character, but have to pull the minority card? It's like when Batwoman came along and the major thing anyone focused on was "SHE LIKES THE VAGINA!" rather than her as a character.
> 
> This whole "he has to be this race to appeal to that specific demographic" is such horseshit. When I look at Cho/Cass, fact s/he is asian doesn't even begin to register, all I care about is how s/he will beat the hell out of someone using MATHS/BADASS KUNGFU. People (and publishers) need to get over that and just give me good stories.



agreed

Hell I didn't even know Cass was asian, go figure


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 8, 2010)

Parallax said:


> agreed
> 
> Hell I didn't even know Cass was asian, go figure



Guess you forgot that she's Lady Shiva's daughter?

But I dont really care about Ryan being killed off based on Ethnicity, I just hate how DC seems to be sweeping their legacy characters off the board.

I didn't read Titans, so can someone breakdown how he died?

Was he in character? Did it mean anything? Or was it simply "Can't have two Atoms".

It reminds me of when they killed Owen Mercer off for some reason.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 8, 2010)

Great Ten is pretty good, a bit sad that it's been shortened from 10 issues to 9, but logically there is no fucking way you can make a wholei ssue based on MOTHER OF CHAMPIONS, which is a stupid fucking idea I don't care if it was by Morrison.

also liked the end of Nemesis



Taleran said:


> are there any Ethnic Legacy characters still running around?


The entire DC machine has pretty much been set on keeping Jaime alive and Ted dead.





Whip Whirlwind said:


> Guess you forgot that she's Lady Shiva's daughter?
> 
> But I dont really care about Ryan being killed off based on Ethnicity, I just hate how DC seems to be sweeping their legacy characters off the board.
> 
> ...



Deathstroke and his team of Titans pretty much beat his ass, then Slade impaled him.  It was a pretty bad curbstomp

Also just for the record, this is the writer who killed off Ryan is black.


----------



## Bender (Jun 8, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> How is TT these days?



Meh, jut meh nothing too awe worthy...Just meh.

 I've only read up to when Raven is in a magic coma or some such because of an argument she's having with her powers. Beast Boy is throwing a BF and changing into a lion/tiger growling at everyone who are in turn telling him to calm down since he's trying to present himself as a senior TT member and better than Cassie(he fails HARD). After the end of the arc Raven is still comatose(?) and everything goes back to normal everyone tells him to GTFO or to stay and stop acting like he's a good leader when Cassie is the only good leader. After that the next couple of issues deals with Static's background going back to the hard streets of Dakota. 

The current story arcs lack the magic that was the beginning of OYL TT story arcs.

Btw I'm currently reading Outsiders pre-OYL 

and I only got one word for a certain couple Shift/Indigo

DISGUSTING






In the "Wanted" arc Jade and Starfire catch them doing it and he's got his ol' dirt covered self on her robotic body. I'm puking inside my mouth. 


Also Origins & Omens hinted that Indigo may return.

So yeah..For anyone who's a fan of Indigo she's coming back...


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 8, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Beetle got himself saved by getting into Generation Lost



Not really, if they'd brought back ted kord then it'd be him in Generation Lost.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Meh, jut meh nothing too awe worthy...Just meh.
> 
> I've only read up to when Raven is in a magic coma or some such because of an argument she's having with her powers. Beast Boy is throwing a BF and changing into a lion/tiger growling at everyone who are in turn telling him to calm down since he's trying to present himself as a senior TT member and better than Cassie(he fails HARD). After the end of the arc Raven is still comatose(?) and everything goes back to normal everyone tells him to GTFO or to stay and stop acting like he's a good leader when Cassie is the only good leader. After that the next couple of issues deals with Static's background going back to the hard streets of Dakota.
> 
> ...



That so? Hmm.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 8, 2010)

One thing I will say is what was wrong with just keeping ryan choi or however you spelled it? I mean, atom is one of those characters that is just so unknown, with so few fans, that anything you can do to make the character stand out, even making him asian, seems like it'd be beneficial. Was anyone really clamoring for ray palmer? Does anyone care? At least Ryan didn't seem totally generic from what I saw of him, which is how I felt about Palmer. 

I'm sure Taleran would love to point out Hal Jordan but honestly I think Kyle is more generic than Hal is, when introduced to new readers.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 8, 2010)

Also I don't think people want different ethnicity if their sole defining feature was that ethnicity. First I think DC needs to figure out how to make characters and to stop making Icons and then add a splash of diversity.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 8, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> Deathstroke and his team of Titans pretty much beat his ass, then Slade impaled him.  It was a pretty bad curbstomp
> 
> Also just for the record, this is the writer who killed off Ryan is black.



See its that shit that annoys me, when you know they are killing off a character just to kill off a character and get books off the shelf.



Taleran said:


> Also I don't think people want different ethnicity if their sole defining feature was that ethnicity. First I think DC needs to figure out how to make characters and to stop making Icons and then add a splash of diversity.



Wasn't Ryan Choi one of those characters who wasn't really defined by his ethnicity? I mean now he is because he got killed off and everyone's all "THATS RACIST" but for the most part I don't remember him being all super asiany. 

The problem I have is that they make these interesting legacy characters, but because they aren't "iconic" they are completely susceptible to being killed off just because the "iconic" version is back in town.

For instance, the second captain boomerang. I have no fucking clue why DC felt the need to kill off Owen Mercer. Its not like one being back makes the other redundant, because they're completely different characters. 

I feel like DC is blind to everything but names and costumes when making these kind of decisions.



Petes12 said:


> One thing I will say is what was wrong with just keeping ryan choi or however you spelled it? I mean, atom is one of those characters that is just so unknown, with so few fans, that anything you can do to make the character stand out, even making him asian, seems like it'd be beneficial. Was anyone really clamoring for ray palmer? Does anyone care? At least Ryan didn't seem totally generic from what I saw of him, which is how I felt about Palmer.



Even if people are clamoring for Ray Palmer, where does it say that there can only be one Atom?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 9, 2010)

2 of one mantle annoys me. like the 2 flashes kinda annoys me, though it seems like wally just up and disappeared.


----------



## Bender (Jun 9, 2010)

Petes12 said:
			
		

> One thing I will say is what was wrong with just keeping ryan choi or however you spelled it? I mean, atom is one of those characters that is just so unknown, with so few fans, that anything you can do to make the character stand out, even making him asian, seems like it'd be beneficial. Was anyone really clamoring for ray palmer? Does anyone care? At least Ryan didn't seem totally generic from what I saw of him, which is how I felt about Palmer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Jun 9, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> 2 of one mantle annoys me. like the 2 flashes kinda annoys me, though it seems like wally just up and disappeared.



There are 3 Flashes...



> I'm sure Taleran would love to point out Hal Jordan but honestly I think Kyle is more generic than Hal is, when introduced to new readers.



To be completely honest all of the Green Lanterns are about the same for me, its just Kyle happened to be in the best run of JLA. The person holding the ring isn't as important as the things they are doing with said ring.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 9, 2010)

> Now you're thinking this is some next generation surpasses the old shit. Not gonna happen. The Ray Palmer has more love from fans than Choi. Plus, he really gives you that disposable-side-character feeling. Same with the original Blue Beetle.



The whole idea of Old generation vs. New generation is IMO one of the biggest problems with DC comics. With a few exceptions (primarily the trinity and a few others) I think the whole "there can only be one" policy is fucking retarded, at least when their solution is death or something equally character crippling. As long as the character (NOT the costume/powers/name) is distinct enough, why not just keep them alive? 

If it's a key part of a story, like with Ted Kord, then thats fine. But there is no reason to kill off characters in crappy stories just for the sake of there only being one *insert legacy superhero here*.



Petes12 said:


> 2 of one mantle annoys me. like the 2 flashes kinda annoys me, though it seems like wally just up and disappeared.



The 2 flashes thing would annoy me, but IMO Wally deserves it. Wally didn't just wear barry's suit, he developed over the years and actually became the flash to the point where him being anything else would just be weird.

On the other hand, if Ted Kord were to come back, jaime reyes could just as easily go by Scarab or something while Ted Kord takes blue beetle, so I guess time does have something to do with it.

It just really annoys me when characters are killed due to word from on high and the story is so bad or forced that they might as well have just not wasted money printing it and just sent out a memo saying "Oh yea btw, *blank* is gone"  



> It's as Brad Meltzer said in his commentary of Identity Crisis: He's like Justin Timberlake or his character from Shrek 3.  Tell me if there was a comic with Justin Timberlake in it would you read it?



How is he like justin timberlake? Or are you just basing that on looks.

I wish Boomer had been kept alive because I liked how he was an anti-hero edging towards good, and would have liked to see him continue to roll with the suicide squad or the outsiders (if outsiders wasn't utter shit). I liked his character in Supergirl, but most of all, I would have liked to see how Him and Digger would deal with the fact that they would be on opposing sides. 

Also, him and Bart are half brothers, so I would have liked to see something done with that.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 9, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Counter statistics?  What?



he'd probably point out that there's still more diversity now than in the past.

And I wasnt saying wally should be killed or something.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 9, 2010)

I have to agree with Whirlwind, I was upset with Owen's death considering how much more he had going for him.  I do think he'll be back sometime soon, but I would have preferred that they didn't kill him in the first place.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 9, 2010)

No way, man.  Dead is dead.  Didn't you read Blackest Night?

Moe brings a valid point, though.  Ethnic characters are lame, the industry needs more "spidermen".  Or people that are just good characters.  They need to build interest off of the minutia, and not the basics you can see immediately off of them.You want to pop a bit of their ethnic culture in there, fine.  Remember how milestone did it.  Now I admit this is because they were a minority based verse, but often 'blak, hisp, azn' ness was very downplayed and not a big deal.  

Conversely, I have always liked the idea of 'new surpassing the old' because that reflects societal evolution and instead of having the characters be so immortal, why not let them leave legacies?  I know that's bunk from a marketing standpoint, but look at many fans these days.  They treat comic characters like religious icons.  Not calling Supes less important than Jesus, but calling both of them not that big of a deal, and people need to ease up and stop being so uptight in regards to them.

In short; Diversity good, ethnic characters bad, legacy in need of being followed with sacrificing of icons.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 9, 2010)

Parallax said:


> I have to agree with Whirlwind, I was upset with Owen's death considering how much more he had going for him.  I do think he'll be back sometime soon, but I would have preferred that they didn't kill him in the first place.



Im not even too pissed off that they killed him. Sure, im disappointed because in my opinion he was an interesting character with a good amount of potential stories in him, but thats not why Im pissed. 

Im pissed because of the way they did it.

Anyways,

In other news, Secret Six was hilariously badass. While Catman definitely stole the show, everyone else was still on point with the awesome. If it wasn't for Batman 700 it would definitely be my favorite book of the week.

Oh yea, and I should probably mention that Catman literally 
*Spoiler*: __ 



BITES A DUDES FACE OFF


----------



## Taleran (Jun 9, 2010)

You know I just thought of a Legacy of a different race than his predecessor who is still around in the Main DCU. Michael Holt has somehow survived.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 9, 2010)

he died, but Doctor fate was in the room


----------



## Bender (Jun 9, 2010)

Titans #24 was tight

 Osiris the DCU version of SEED Kira Yamato


----------



## Castiel (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah, Titans was good.  Not what expected when i read the solicit.

Also interesting development with Osiris' powers


----------



## Bender (Jun 10, 2010)

^

 is expecting much lulz from Deathstroke vs. Osiris next issue


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 10, 2010)

> Though they're merely conversations at this point, DC Comics' Chief Creative Officer Geoff Johns shared with Newsarama  a few choice picks for what titles he'd personally like to see get adapated.
> 
> The writer named characters and titles like "Wonder Woman," the recent Jaime Reyes incarnation of "Blue Beetle," the team "Suicide Squad," the Wildstorm series "Sleeper" and the Vertigo book "100 Bullets" as potential candidates for either film or television versions.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2010)

100 Bullets on HBO would be great.


----------



## Bender (Jun 10, 2010)

Geoff Johns should be made chief editor instead of Dan Didio


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2010)

Damn that Giffen and his plays to get me to read Doom Patrol.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2010)

...Titans was not very good, why did you get my hopes up? I mean, it would have just been kind of really standard, slightly boring stuff, except there's that ridiculous scene with osiris that makes the whole issue pretty bad.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Damn that Giffen and his plays to get me to read Doom Patrol.



Ambush Bug is great in the book.




also you guys want more Minorities in comics?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 11, 2010)

Who is that?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2010)

New Aqualad


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2010)

To line up with the new Animated Series?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2010)

Most     likely


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> New Aqualad



. . .

I have no idea what opinion to have on this.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2010)

Are they really sticking with the name aqualad?


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2010)

How about they call him Dark water instead.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 12, 2010)

Blaquald FTW


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> How about they call him Dark water instead.



Now I'm sad, because I thought of Pirates of the Dark Water.


----------



## mow (Jun 12, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> New Aqualad



Why should I give a rats arse?

I'm not trying to be snide, I'm honestly serious. Why should I give a rats arse?



Comic Book Guy said:


> Now I'm sad, because I thought of Pirates of the Dark Water.



Woah, I haven't thought about that show in decades.


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Now I'm sad, because I thought of Pirates of the Dark Water.



I didn't know there were any other pirate movies asides from POTC


----------



## Taleran (Jun 12, 2010)

Its not a movie its an Animated Series from the time when Animation was for the most part more good than bad.


----------



## Slice (Jun 12, 2010)

The absolutely worst thing about Aqualad is his name.

But even if he was called something else my interest in him would be near zero.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 12, 2010)

mow said:


> Why should I give a rats arse?
> 
> I'm not trying to be snide, I'm honestly serious. Why should I give a rats arse?



Greg Weisman.  XD


----------



## Taleran (Jun 13, 2010)

> DOOM PATROL #14
> Written by KEITH GIFFEN
> Art and cover by MATTHEW CLARK with RON RANDALL
> Cover by MATTHEW CLARK
> ...




Well played Mr. Giffen.

Rest of DCU & Superman Solicits


----------



## Castiel (Jun 13, 2010)

Interesting way to capitalize on War of the Supermen


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> Interesting way to capitalize on War of the Supermen



Aye I agree meatbag


----------



## Castiel (Jun 13, 2010)

I like this cover


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 13, 2010)

Long live George Perez.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2010)

He's still got it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 14, 2010)

Even with that aging wrist of his.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2010)

it's a damn tragedy :[


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 14, 2010)

It's good that he still does art, as much as he's able to. Not as much as before, but still.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 14, 2010)

> JLA DELUXE EDITION BOOK 4 HC
> Written by GRANT MORRISON
> Art by HOWARD PORTER, JOHN DELL, DREW GERACI, ED MCGUINNESS, DEXTER VINES and FRANK QUITELY
> Cover by HOWARD PORTER & JOHN DELL
> ...




World War 3
Classified
AND
Earth 2

All in the same Volume, FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUCK YEAH!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 15, 2010)

Just got done reading through the Reach arc in the jaime reyes Blue Beetle series, checked it out out of boredom. Always liked him as a character based on TT/random appearances, but the series as a whole wasn't bad, and the reach arc was just plain awesome. 

In particular, the finale has awesome moment after awesome moment. Loved when Jaime's sister sees someone drop in out of nowhere, "My brother calls you the crazy one" then its revealed its Guy in all his glory, "That's right baby girl, Im the crazy one." Cue evil aliens, "We're dead."

Then we have, "I'm Paco. And I'm going to hit you with this stick until you get the fuck off my planet.

Finally, loved all the nods to Ted and Dan.

Kinda bummed I came in too late in the game to buy the issues as they came out.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2010)

I love-hate the Deluxe editions.

They're seriously weighing my wallet more than the spaced-between Absolutes.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2010)

Then wait for the eventual Absolute edition of Morrison's JLA run


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Then wait for the eventual Absolute edition of Morrison's JLA run



I really, really, REALLY doubt they'll Absolute something like that.

Sandman and Promethea are the only long-monthly series to be Absolute'd so far, partially followed by Authority (which exclude the non-Ellis and non-Millar issues).

Arguably the next deserving series to be Absolute'd by DC would be either 52, Moore's Swamp Thing, or Morrison's Animal Man.

But Swamp Thing is already Deluxe'd (and horribly, IMO). If something THAT acclaimed is simply Deluxe'd. . .

Though, I have no idea what is DC's criteria for Absolute'ing something, save my own guesses at print-output and costs and demand.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2010)

Welp, guess it's those Deluxe editions or bust then.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2010)

Fucking sucks for Swamp Thing, because the Deluxe editions are horrible, HORRIBLE to store.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't own any, so I wouldn't know


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 16, 2010)

So what are you guys picking up this week? None of the usual big titles are coming out, but I'll probably pick up Birds of Prey and maybe Legacies or The Spirit. 

How have the joker's asylum things been?

EDIT: Oooohh trades for Seven Soldiers and R.I.P.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2010)

I am picking up nothing


----------



## Castiel (Jun 16, 2010)

Really liked the new Great Ten, loved Shaolin Robot's origin.  Also the retcon that Tiananmen Square was the chinese army vs an army of killer first century chinese robots is too awesome for words


----------



## Taleran (Jun 16, 2010)

Its not 7 Soldiers Trades is Seven Soldiers HARDCOVER DELUXE SIZE 400 page editions


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 16, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Its not 7 Soldiers Trades is Seven Soldiers HARDCOVER DELUXE SIZE 400 page editions





I WISH I HAD MONEY.

Its funny. The other day I was breaking down my recreational expenses, and here was the result.

10% - Eating out
40% - Whiskey and other alcohol, but mainly whiskey
40% - Comics


----------



## Taleran (Jun 16, 2010)

That is like mine except I don't drink Alcohol


----------



## Castiel (Jun 16, 2010)

Nintendo E3 has destroyed the balance of money forever for me.

At least I have the original release TPBs of SS


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 16, 2010)

Taleran said:


> That is like mine except I don't drink Alcohol



Actually there's 10% for games, so whiskey's just 30%.

But yea, comics suck. Its so hard waiting for trades sometimes.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Its not 7 Soldiers Trades is Seven Soldiers HARDCOVER DELUXE SIZE 400 page editions



But isn't a Deluxe edition, from my understanding.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah but its still a Hardcover that has 400 pages of Seven Soldiers


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2010)

It's also expensive, I wont be buying these. I can probably find the entire series for under that price, which I should get on at some point.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> I WISH I HAD MONEY.
> 
> Its funny. The other day I was breaking down my recreational expenses, and here was the result.
> 
> ...



My budget is like 

30% bills
15% eating out
30% music and movies(albums and concerts)
15% comics and book


----------



## Taleran (Jun 16, 2010)

Bills are not recreational expenses


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Yeah but its still a *Hardcover* that has *400 pages* of Seven Soldiers



Sounds like a hardcover omnibus.

If so, then I would worry about the paper quality.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Bills are not recreational expenses



then get rid of bills and adjust accordingly.  oh and 5% on cigarettes.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 21, 2010)

> *There's been a lot of discussion ? and a lot of angry discussion, I'd say ? coming out of some of the recent DCU storylines, specifically the death of Ryan Choi in the "Titans" Brightest Day launch...*
> 
> Didio: And if I could jump in here for a second, I'd ask "What past that?" There seems to be a concern about us pulling back in diversity, and we identify Ryan Choi, but we don't identify what more than that. If you're talking about a single character, we can't run backwards from the way we act and behave with our characters because we're afraid of addressing characters of different race or putting them in stories that are bigger or more exciting, I'm sorry to say. This is an interesting thing to me, because since I've been here, we've been extraordinarily aggressive in trying to bring racial diversity and diversifying our cast of characters as much as possible. That's been part of our agenda for the last five to eight years since I've been here. We're talking about a single character with Ryan Choi, but I'd love to know about examples past that, because at the same time that we've got Ryan Choi, we've got a Great Ten series running. If you look at every team book and everything we're doing, we go to extraordinary lengths to diversify the casts and show our audience in our books.
> 
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2010)

The title of the current Secret Six arc keeps playing in my head during all the violence


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

But did you HAD to kill a legacy character? And one that added to whole racial diversity thing?

Of course!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 21, 2010)

I love how he mentions 52 and Final Crisis there


1st Story, which he HATED

2nd Story, which he IGNORED


----------



## Bender (Jun 21, 2010)

Seriously, I wish Dan Didio would refrain from speaking at conventions anymore since everything he says makes me want to grab a barf bag and nearly hurl out my lungs.

Also if DC comics truly care about their Asian characters then they'd give them more spotlight and stop giving them shitty treatment. It's been years/months since we heard from Grace Choi, Cassandra Cain, Lady Shiva, Richard Dragon and etc.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

I somewhat see it more like the issue fans have with the Avatar Airbender film.

Audience demographic stuff.

Unfortunate as it is, it is somewhat true.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 22, 2010)

I hope Simone brings Lady Shiva in BOP like what she did in her first run. Really love that Sith style master and apprentice thing she had going on with Canary.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 22, 2010)

> I know I mentioned this in today’s Runaround. But it has stuck in the head. In a recent interview at CBR talking to Jim Lee and Dan DiDio, the question of criticism of DC’s handling of racial matters in its books was broached.
> 
> Now I like Dan DiDio. Find him charming, witty, very entertaining and on at least one point went to war with Nikki Finke over him when she insisted he was about to be fired two years ago. But sometimes he just says something and you’re left thinking “Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan….”
> 
> ...


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2010)

Didio......Shut up........................Just shut the hell up 







On another note tomorrow is the conclusion of JLA special: Rise of Arsenal

Will there be hope  or despair  in Roy's future?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 22, 2010)

Cornell is DC exclusive now


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 22, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Cornell is DC exclusive now



What, really!? Dammit, there goes my hope for Cornell somehow managing to bring back Captain Britain or MI-13 book.


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2010)

How cute 

DC comics message board deleted my thread "DC comics doesn't care about diversity" even though I used the article when Dan Didio gave that half-assed answer in the interview.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 22, 2010)

What!? A DC comics message board shot down a thread based on highlighting a negative aspect of DC comics!?

HOW COULD THIS HAVE HAPPENED!?


----------



## illmatic (Jun 22, 2010)

Bender said:


> How cute
> 
> DC comics message board deleted my thread "DC comics doesn't care about diversity" even though I used the article when Dan Didio gave that half-assed answer in the interview.



I would of thought you were trolling. Similar to People who make threads on how Naruto/Bleach/One Piece are more terrible then they are.


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2010)

illmatic said:


> I would of thought you were trolling. Similar to People who make threads on how Naruto/Bleach/One Piece are more terrible then they are.



How is that trolling when I'm only pointing out a simple fact that needs to be waxed and erased by confronting it head on?


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh btw did I mention how they also shut down a thread about apologizing to Chuck Dixon? 

That isn't trolling


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 22, 2010)

I just dont get how you thought there was any chance it WOULDNT get trashed.

Its like going onto a BP forum and making a thread "BP doesn't care about pelicans."


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 22, 2010)

You should go to comicon, Blaze and confront Didiot about those issues.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 23, 2010)

Wasn't the Great Ten a limited series though?


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I just dont get how you thought there was any chance it WOULDNT get trashed.



Because I said from the beginning that it's not because I don't like DC comics I'm just a concerned reader. Then after that both threads were gone. 



> Its like going onto a BP forum and making a thread "BP doesn't care about pelicans."



The only difference being that 2 out of the 5 posters in that thread understood the point that I was trying to get across. It would've been 3 had they not shut it down like that.

@ Graham Aker

I know I think I should too,  (I'd give him a run for his money that's for sure) it's ashame though that the tickets for this year's Comic con are sold out.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 23, 2010)

Bender said:


> Because I said from the beginning that it's not because I don't like DC comics I'm just a concerned reader. Then after that both threads were gone.
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference being that 2 out of the 5 posters in that thread understood the point that I was trying to get across. It would've been 3 had they not shut it down like that.



Again, that doesn't matter at all. You're deliberately encouraging discussion on something DC does not want being discussed. Obviously they aren't going to tolerate discussion about it on their own forums.

Sure, it's dickish. Its also Public Relations 101.


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Again, that doesn't matter at all. You're deliberately encouraging discussion on something DC does not want being discussed. Obviously they aren't going to tolerate discussion about it on their own forums.



And yet they tolerate thousands of Cassandra Cain fans pouring into Batgirl subforums on DC comics... 



> Sure, it's dickish. Its also Public Relations 101.



It's not only dickish it makes them out to be pansies for being afraid of discussing their downfall.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 23, 2010)

Bender said:


> And yet they tolerate thousands of Cassandra Cain fans pouring into Batgirl subforums on DC comics...



Talking about DC fucking up a character =! Talking about how DC lacks diversity (which in this culture, automatically carries the implication of racism)

Now if there was a thread like "DC trashed Cass Cain because they want a less diverse DCU" then I guarantee it'd be gone very quickly.



> It's not only dickish it makes them out to be pansies for being afraid of discussing their downfall.



Kinda yea. But at this point, from a business perspective the issue isn't so widespread that DC should acknowledge it as a problem, although its certainly getting to that point.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _DC finally decides to join Marvel in the 21th Century_


----------



## mow (Jun 23, 2010)

about fucking time.


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2010)

Just so Im clear about the concept you're able read your comics which are turned into a kind of movie like the Naruto manga chapters on YouTube?


----------



## Slice (Jun 23, 2010)

Reading comics on a PSP. And here i am complaining that my 13" laptop is too small to read :/


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 23, 2010)

Bloody thing crashed loads on my iPhone. Rubbish.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 23, 2010)

Bender, as the section;s resident psycho, you MUST find Didio in public and beat him with a pipe.


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Bender, as the section;s resident psycho, you MUST find Didio in public and beat him with a pipe.



It's gonna be fun on a bun!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 23, 2010)

If you manage to do this while wearing a bender costume there's 20 American cash dollars with your name on them.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 23, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> If you manage to do this while wearing a bender costume there's 20 American cash dollars with your name on them.



I double this

EDIT: I mean that say I'll give you 20, too


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 23, 2010)

Just read the last Rise of Arsenal. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Still thoroughly awful of course, but not the hilariously ridiculous trainwreck it could have been.

I feel a little disappointed haha.

But yea, obviously not too happy with "Arsenal." I don't mind the idea of Roy killing Electrocutioner. Sure its straight up murder, but the dude did kill his daughter. I really don't see how any of the drug/hallucination stuff was necessary. 

I guess it all ties in to how DC is generally against anti-heroes. Jason Todd can't just be the guy who believes it is irresponsible to let the joker live, he has to be a crazy mass murderer. Roy can't seek revenge for the death of his daughter without being temporarily (?) insane.

Also, the Arsenal costume is completely lame. Knives and escrima sticks, really? Could've at least given him a crossbow. Knives and Escrima do not an Arsenal make.

EDIT: And just like last time, reading the last lines with the voice of the 300 narrator in mind makes them 100 times more enjoyable. "Overflowing with the sewage of humanity, the wicked who prey on the weak. They're addicted to the power, the control."


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2010)

^

At least Roy won't be bugged by that fucking rednecked hallucinant  Heroin addict Corey. He wasn't just bugging Roy I was pissed I kept seeing him in every panel. 

Also they'll probably fix up Roy when he joins the Titans since they have the most kick-ass equipment in their "*Arsenal*".  



I feel really bad for Ollie having to watch Roy straight up fuck up Executioner in the jail he was being held in. So not only is Ollie a murderer but Roy is too.


And ya know what?... With this level of morality in the DCU we are right underway to the Kingdom Come verse.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 24, 2010)

Is it odd that I dont really fault Roy at all for killing electrocutioner? I mean its wrong, but I dont think its some horrible injustice or anything. Im not sure what I would do in that situation, but it seems like the choices in the DCU are.

1. Send bad guy to jail/asylum, bad guy eventually escapes and kills more people.
2. Kill him.
3. Maim him (Mentally or physically)

And then we have Prometheus. When a guy shows that he has the means and the will to kill thousands of people, you dont throw him in jail, you do whatever is necessary to make sure there is absolutely no way he could ever do that again.


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Is it odd that I dont really fault Roy at all for killing electrocutioner? I mean its wrong, but I dont think its some horrible injustice or anything. Im not sure what I would do in that situation, but it seems like the choices in the DCU are.
> 
> 1. Send bad guy to jail/asylum, bad guy eventually escapes and kills more people.
> 2. Kill him.
> ...





In my opinion the destruction of Star City was DC comics version of 9/11. 

Prometheus= Osama Bin Laden

Electrocutioner= Khalid Sheikh Mohammed


Oliver's murdering Prometheus symbolized what the angriest victim of that traumatizing event doing if they confronted Osama Bin Laden. 

Roy's action taken against Electrocutioner what an impatient and irritated soldier would do if his trial is prolonged even longer. 

In short, it humanized them. 



The question that pops in my head constantly after all of this transpiring is what will Bruce do once he finds out Oliver is a killer? Not that he wouldn't do the same if he was in their position(Refer to Batman is a killer thread). But it is interesting, and somewhat heart wrenching at the same time to see what has become of them. 

I wonder if Roy feels less pain from his arm after digging in his wound (at the beginning of the book)?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 24, 2010)

Bruce wouldn't do anything. GA had a trial didn't he?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 24, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Bruce wouldn't do anything. GA had a trial didn't he?



He did.

Plus Ollie's killed before.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 24, 2010)

J.T. Krul is terrible. Rise of Arsenal was terrible.

I WANTED A FUCKING ALL CHANGING MACHINE ARM THAT COULD FORM ANY WEAPON


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2010)

^

All that and more in Titans villains for hire 



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Bruce wouldn't do anything. GA had a trial didn't he?



Of course

Where were you a couple months ago? 

Oliver got exiled from Star City

Now he's like Robin Hood

Only more bad-ass


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 24, 2010)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> All that and more in Titans villains for hire
> 
> ...



I dont think he meant that as an actualy question, but moreso, as a reason to why Bruce wouldn't do anything


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 24, 2010)

Chaos got it.

Also, I haven't been reading Green Arrow lately. Mostly because it's freaking awful. Ill give GA 1 a try, but its by Krul so it probably wont be good.

btw, who the hell is this Krul guy? I had never heard of him before recently, and now he's got green arrow, rise of arsenal, and i think he's getting Teen Titans soon. On that note, while it may be a step up from Henderson, TT really just needs to be put out of its misery.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2010)

Man. . . I feel sorry for Arsenal fans.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 24, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Man. . . I feel sorry for Arsenal fans.



Im no huge fan, but i've always liked the character (as Arsenal) and the idea of a superhero single father. 

But yea, I do feel really bad for anybody who places Arsenal in their top 10.


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2010)

Whip why does GA #1 seem so bad to you? That's bullshit.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 24, 2010)

Bender said:


> Whip why does GA #1 seem so bad to you? That's bullshit.



He hasn't made a damn comment about GA #1, except that he'll give it a try. He's just going off what he knows from Krul, and all Krul has given us is fail.

Also, if Krul ruins Ollie the way I think he will, I might have to send some rape bears to this fuckers home


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> He hasn't made a damn comment about GA #1, except that he'll give it a try. He's just going off what he knows from Krul, and all Krul has given us is fail.



Are you guys referring to Arsenal? It was Roy's despair to fucking horizon whaddya expect? Wonder Woman went through the same thing during the Omac Project. 

What don't you understand  about that goddamit?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 24, 2010)

I *never* have liked any of the DC archer characters (wait nvm I Spyder uses a bow) I digress anyone who has ever been related to Green Arrow outside 3 books

1. DKR / DKSA (Ollie is awesome)

2. Final Crisis

3. Morrison JLA


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2010)

I love the Kevin Smith stuff, hands down his best comic book work ever.  Not even Cacophony/Widening Gyre can ruin it for me.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 24, 2010)

Bender said:


> Are you guys referring to Arsenal? It was Roy's despair to fucking horizon whaddya expect? Wonder Woman went through the same thing during the Omac Project.
> 
> What don't you understand  about that goddamit?



It was awful, random, poorly written, and anti-climatic, much like his BN tie in and Fall of Green Arrow. 

Watch yourself boy, this is my fandom and I will argue you down to my dying day. This is the Morrison to my Taleran, the Cassandra Cain to my CBG, the X-Man to my Id.

Tread. Carefully.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 24, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> He hasn't made a damn comment about GA #1, except that he'll give it a try. He's just going off what he knows from Krul, and all Krul has given us is fail.
> 
> Also, if Krul ruins Ollie the way I think he will, I might have to send some rape bears to this fuckers home



Ha thats the second time you've corrected Bender on something ive said and been completely right.

When I say GA has sucked lately I pretty much just mean most of Green Arrow/Black Canary (Plastic Hawke  ) and everything post Cry for Justice.

Oddly enough I didn't mind Blackest Night: GA.

My friend's going to let me borrow GA 1 though.



Bender said:


> Wonder Woman went through the same thing during the Omac Project.



Is there a comic where Wonder Woman trips balls and is found squeezing a kitty to death for no apparent reason!? *Is there a panel of wonder woman tripping balls committing kittycide?*

If something that amazing exists I need to see it and I need to see it RIGHT. FUCKING. NOW.



Chaos Ghost said:


> It was awful, random, poorly written, and anti-climatic, much like his BN tie in and Fall of Green Arrow.
> 
> Watch yourself boy, this is my fandom and I will argue you down to my dying day. This is the Morrison to my Taleran, the Cassandra Cain to my CBG, the X-Man to my Id, *the Tim Drake to my Whip Whirlwind.*
> 
> Tread. Carefully.



I didn't want to be left out 

But I'm pretty sure Bender's trolling. Although sometimes it is hard to tell.


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> It was awful, random, poorly written, and anti-climatic, much like his BN tie in and Fall of Green Arrow.



Jesus Chists you poor schmuck Arsenal is a despair to horizon do you understand what that means? It means of course the hero is going to fall. And it is going to *SUCK*. 



> Watch yourself boy, this is my fandom and I will argue you down to my dying day. This is the Morrison to my Taleran, the Cassandra Cain to my CBG, the X-Man to my Id.



Bitch don't fuck me  or else I'll rip off and maim you and that thing you call a dick. 



> Is there a comic where Wonder Woman trips balls and is found squeezing a kitty to death for no apparent reason!? *Is there a panel of wonder woman tripping balls committing kittycide?*
> 
> If something that amazing exists I need to see it and I need to see it RIGHT. FUCKING. NOW.



There's an issue of Wonder Woman feeling stupid when she realizes she was using Nemesis to birth children if that counts.... 


But anyways, different story tones, Arsenal is more down to Earth than Wonder Woman is and with the middle man's realistic actions upon losing everything.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 24, 2010)

Good god are you actually serious dude? You can't seriously be saying that this isn't an awful awful story, or that it isn't a huge slap in the face to anyone who even remotely likes Arsenal.

I mean really, Arsenal is probably in my top 20 at most and when I see shit like this:

I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 24, 2010)

Bender said:


> Jesus Chists you poor schmuck Arsenal is a despair to horizon do you understand what that means? It means of course the hero is going to fall. And it is going to *SUCK*.
> 
> 
> 
> Bitch don't fuck me  or else I'll rip off and maim you and that thing you call a dick.



You sir, are retarded on more levels than I can analyze. The fact that you can write off horrible, terrible writing that EVEN THE WRITER'S CO-WORKERS PUBLICLLY MAKE FUN OFF as "teh hero haz too fall!" shows how fucking silly you are. Have fun on my ignore list, tell Pilaf and Sedaiv I said hi

@ WHip: So.....the reason I didn't include you in the post is becuase I totally forgot for a minute that you were Windwaker

Also, his BN tie in had Supergirl fighting BLs in Coast Ctiy. Supergirl. Who was stuck on New Krypton


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2010)

@ Chaos Ghost

DON'T YOU DARE PUT ME ON YOUR IGNORE LIST BOY!



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Good god are you actually serious dude? You can't seriously be saying that this isn't an awful awful story, or that it isn't a huge slap in the face to anyone who even remotely likes Arsenal.



Of course I'm saying it's an awful story that' what makes it a GOOD story because it's detailing a man's fall from glory. You're being insensitive cuz you've never experienced a mental-breakdown like Roy is experiencing. What do you expect to happen? You ever see the movie Michael Clayton? It's something like that.

What I'm saying is that it's mediocre mess yet work of art for doing something so ridiculously vulgar as showing a mental break-down in a comic book.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 24, 2010)

Bender said:


> rsenal is more down to Earth than Wonder Woman is and with the middle man's *realistic* actions upon losing everything.





Bender said:


> rsenal is more down to Earth than Wonder Woman is and with the middle man's *realistic* actions upon losing everything.





Bender said:


> rsenal is more down to Earth than Wonder Woman is and with the middle man's *realistic* actions upon losing everything.







Bender said:


> Of course I'm saying it's an awful story that' what makes it a GOOD story because it's detailing a man's fall from glory. You're being insensitive cuz you've never experienced a mental-breakdown like Roy is experiencing. What do you expect to happen? You ever see the movie Michael Clayton? It's something like that.
> 
> What I'm saying is that it's mediocre mess yet work of art for doing something so ridiculously vulgar as showing a mental break-down in a comic book.



You're an idiot.

Im not saying its an awful story as in "Oh his daughter die, thats awful" but rather "He just smoked heroin in an alley then tripped the fuck out resulting in him randomly squeezing some cat to death, that's awful."

There are ways to tell a "fall from grace" story in a way that is tragic while not simultaneously taking a giant shit all over the character.

EDIT: A work of art!? You fucking serious? You're going to give Chaos a coronary.

And I just noticed you actually compared Rise of Arsenal to an Academy Award winning film.

Amazing.



Chaos Ghost said:


> @ WHip: So.....the reason I didn't include you in the post is becuase I totally forgot for a minute that you were Windwaker



Just as planned! 



> Also, his BN tie in had Supergirl fighting BLs in Coast Ctiy. Supergirl. Who was stuck on New Krypton



Honestly I can excuse stuff like that. I think the only reason I didn't hate BN tie in is because it had Connor in it and Black Canary wasn't written completely retarded.

But yea, im really scared for Conner, Bart and Cassie. I don't see how things could get worse than Henderson, but something tells me I shouldn't sell Krul short


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 24, 2010)

Mark my words, barrring a miracle this is gonna be the story that ruins Arsenal. Even though Ollie is in high regard in the DCU, his supporting cast(minus Black Canary) has never gotten much love or respect. I mean, Roy was one of the original Teen Titans and he barely got any rub. And you think after that shitty display thta negates all of his redeeming and unique qualities is gonna help that?

Have fun being a shit-tier hero until they kill you off Roy.

EDIT: I use to hate that no one ever cared or talked about Ollie or his supports, but now, I kinda miss those days


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Im not saying its an awful story as in "Oh his daughter die, thats awful" but rather "He just smoked heroin in an alley then tripped the fuck out resulting in him randomly squeezing some cat to death, that's awful."





> There are ways to tell a "fall from grace" story in a way that is tragic while not simultaneously taking a giant shit all over the character.



It' called overzealous writing people. He lost his daughter and it's hard not to enjoy snickering while an artist makes it so insanely gritty that they're writing about one of the most beloved characters in the DCU. Allow me to withdraw my comments on it being good.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 24, 2010)

What pisses me off is that the premise wasn't actually horrible.

"Roy Harper stricken with grief gets revenge for his daughter's death" = Not bad.

"Roy Harper stricken with grief flies off the deep end, smokes heroine, trips balls, gets thrown in a psych ward and then gets revenge for his daughter's death" = Gutter trash.

Fuck it, if DC is going to make Roy insane, they should team him up with another character who's been recently made insane for little to no reason.

The wacky (but murderous) misadventures of Arsenal and Red Hood! Coming this fall to a comic shop near you!

"God damn it Jason! How the hell are we supposed to get away with murder when that fucking fishbowl on your head won't even fit in the goddamn getaway car!"


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 24, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> What pisses me off is that the premise wasn't actually horrible.
> 
> "Roy Harper stricken with grief gets revenge for his daughter's death" = Not bad.
> 
> ...



*Jason returns to hideout.......sees pile of dead cats and blackened spoons* 

You might be onto something sir


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> What pisses me off is that the premise wasn't actually horrible.
> 
> "Roy Harper stricken with grief gets revenge for his daughter's death" = Not bad.



That's the only part I was hoping for.

Everything else made me want to vomit



> Fuck it, if DC is going to make Roy insane, they should team him up with another character who's been recently made insane for little to no reason.
> 
> The wacky (but murderous) misadventures of Arsenal and Red Hood! Coming this fall to a comic shop near you!



Morrison's version of Jason Todd is just as trash

Shit, just bloody fucking awful bout it.

Jason has red hair and is looking like Rorschach from Watchmen (the series Dan Didio is about to rape with a blasted sequel). Also saying that him killing gangsters, posting his misdeeds on Twitter, looking like a circus freak is Todd's moral even horizon.  



> "God damn it Jason! How the hell are we supposed to get away with murder when that fucking fishbowl on your head won't even fit in the goddamn getaway car!"


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 24, 2010)

You do realize Todd always had red hair, even when he was originally printed and that wasn't a Morrison decision right?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 24, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> *Jason returns to hideout.......sees pile of dead cats and blackened spoons*
> 
> You might be onto something sir



"The fuck!? ROY! YOU GET YOUR ASS DOWN HERE AND CLEAN THIS SHIT UP. I don't know how you do things over in arrowville, but us batguys, even insane gun toting batguys, we keep it fresh. On that note, Spoons!? Seriously? Stop being a snot nosed street rat and use a syringe like an adult."

"How bout this, I'll clean the cats up when you clean the hair out the shower drain. That sound good to you cue-ball?"

This has legs to it...I just know it.


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You do realize Todd always had red hair, even when he was originally printed and that wasn't a Morrison decision right?



Seriously? I looked it up and said that he was retconned from his usual Strawberry blond hair?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 24, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> "The fuck!? ROY! YOU GET YOUR ASS DOWN HERE AND CLEAN THIS SHIT UP. I don't know how you do things over in arrowville, but us batguys, even insane gun toting batguys, we keep it fresh. On that note, Spoons!? Seriously? Stop being a snot nosed street rat and use a syringe like an adult."
> 
> "How bout this, I'll clean the cats up when you clean out the shower drain. That sound good to you cue-ball?"



WHY IS GAIL SIMONE NOT WRITING THIS?!?!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 24, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> WHY IS GAIL SIMONE NOT WRITING THIS?!?!



EXCELLENT QUESTION!

Seriously, dialogue just flows for this.

"I'm tellin ya, im NOT like all you other wacko bad guys. Im just walking alongside the wagon with this heroin thing."

"Right...so what'd you do last night?"

"Oh, well I uhh, you know, came home from patrol, shot up a little and then brokeintoapetstoreandkilledabunchofkittens"


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2010)

BETTER QUESTION! :

Who wants the secret Six roster to go back to  Scandal savage Deadshot Jeanette Ragdoll Bane and Catman?

Because in September it may happen people   It may happen


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 24, 2010)

Was it that ever NOT the secret six roster? Well, that plus black alice.

Its not like Bane and Jeanette's new people are meant for anything more than filler as far as SS membership goes.


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Was it that ever NOT the secret six roster? Well, that plus black alice.
> 
> Its not like Bane and Jeanette's new people are meant for anything more than filler as far as SS membership goes.



I'm probably just way behind Secret Six issues but I really wish Scandal would get more coverage (She's my favorite Secret Six member ).  

Also make her wear her little ninja mask more


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2010)

At least DC hasn't cancelled Secret Six yet.


----------



## Bender (Jun 25, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> At least DC hasn't cancelled Secret Six yet.



I would be one angry friend had they even come CLOSE to thinking or  doing that shit.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, it's DC editorial, after all.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 25, 2010)

Is Secret Six selling well? 



Chaos Ghost said:


>


Oh Gail, I miss the flame wars.


----------



## Bender (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm pretty close to wanting to make a thread on why Dan Didio should be dropped as chief editor on DC comics message board. Anyone think I should make the thread?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 25, 2010)

Go ahead, but its just doing to be dropped immediately.

@Chaos, I can't believe that you actually dd that. Fuckin awesome.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 25, 2010)

Make a copy of it here.  I always like aggregating information.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2010)

I wish I could be on the DC message boards.

They even have, IMO, the jplaya2023 equivalent of an anti-Cassandra Cain fan there.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 25, 2010)

Is it just me or can you totally tell when Blaze is posting while completely high/drunk and when he's not?


----------



## Bender (Jun 25, 2010)

@ Comic Book Guy

Kimmamea is the new retarded Anti-Cass fan on DC comics message board dudes  even dumber than Bathhulk who I totally destroyed.




Petes12 said:


> Is it just me or can you totally tell when Blaze is posting while completely high/drunk and when he's not?



Oh get off my back about the Arsenal shit I admitted I was wrong

Anything else tell me what I'm doing now?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 25, 2010)

I dont really get why you bother.

Once someone actually believes that Tim would have a chance of winning against Cassandra (and by extension Shiva and Bats) in h2h whats the point of even arguing with them?

Im as timtarded as they come but even I know thats laughable.


----------



## Bender (Jun 25, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I dont really get why you bother.
> 
> Once someone actually believes that Tim would have a chance of winning against Cassandra (and by extension Shiva and Bats) in h2h whats the point of even arguing with them?



Because I like watching the angry little moron fume and pout waving around examples of his fail and tortured logic spouting "why I'm wrong and he's right". It's entertaining. 



> Im as timtarded as they come but even I know thats laughable.



lol lol lol lol

Same thing said in the the Hitgirl vs. Batgirl thread

Are you Allenandallen23  DC comics message board?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 26, 2010)

If only I could join. . .


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 26, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> If only I could join. . .



Banned?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 26, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Is it just me or can you totally tell when Blaze is posting while completely high/drunk and when he's not?



All of his posts read the same though.


----------



## Bender (Jun 26, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Banned?



No, he just can't access the message board because he lives in a different region.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 26, 2010)

Bender said:


> lol lol lol lol
> 
> Same thing said in the the Hitgirl vs. Batgirl thread
> 
> Are you Allenandallen23  DC comics message board?



Maybe....



I was wondering if you'd pick up on that. Not gonna lie, you were flamin somethin fierce. Was it really necessary to mention Didio's dick that many times?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 26, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Was it really necessary to mention Didio's dick that many times?





Aw man, you have no idea how hard i laughed at that


----------



## Bender (Jun 26, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:
			
		

> Was it really necessary to mention Didio's dick that many times?



Yes because of two reasons:

1. He would not shut up about Didio's whipping boy Beechen's work on TT: Titans East arc when Nightwing knocks out Cass. And citing it as evidence Cass is weak.  

2. The friend was one of the most obnoxious fucker I have ever met on the DC comics message board. And you know what? I do not feel the slightest bit of remorse for chewing that bitch out.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 26, 2010)

Makes me stew in my seat, not being part of the BG boards.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 26, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Makes me stew in my seat, not being part of the BG boards.



Its actually pretty annoying/hilarious.

Of all the boards on DC, Batgirl is the one that is most likely to be filled with personal insults, and overall people acting like comic books are the most serious of businesses.

I dont even post there alot simply because half the threads involve 2 people bashing the shit out of each other.

Although one poster in particular is pretty funny. He insists he likes Cass, but he he says he prefers her better as a villain.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 26, 2010)

So I was checking the DC boards.  And it got me pondering.  Since Robin's with Tam most likely atm, Steph + Damian == profit?


----------



## mow (Jun 26, 2010)

no. Steph + anything = is fail. even Damian win couldn't nullify the gargantuan fail Steph is. Again, im not even a huge Cass girl, I just find Steph as useless as a broken plank of wood.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 26, 2010)

Can you elaborate (again?) on that for me?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 26, 2010)

Bah, I don't understand the steph hate. Well, I understand Steph hate based on War Games, but even there she was dumbed down somethin fierce in order to be the catalyst for that.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2010)

Moe, dude, you're starting to sound liek Blaze.  Take a good hard look in the mirror


----------



## Bender (Jun 26, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Moe, dude, you're starting to sound liek Blaze.  Take a good hard look in the mirror



Bite me

I'm able to justify my hatred for Steph. Cass was given the shit end of the stick and labeled as a "dragon lady" throughout OYL and passed from one bad artist to another. Cassandra is an example of a Xanatos sucker because of a Xanatos Gambit that was inadvertently started by Beechen and continued by Dan Didio. Not only did it give new readers to DC who had read OYL a bad impression of Cass, by thinking of her as the stereotypical Kung-fu chick but drew fans to the other Batgirl Stephanie. Just think about it for a second. Cassandra's downfall was the beginning of the road to glory for Steph. 

*Edit*:

It's easy to hate her when you think of it that way.

In addition the reason people love for Steph is based on how cutesy she acts when she goofs up, being the young pup of the Bat family, trying to look cute while fighting crime, her relationship with Tim and how she stalks him and earn his love and respect.

Now where have I seen that type of behavior before?

Oh yeah



Don't get me wrong I understand why Steph fans like her and respect that.

However, I know a shameless copy of Barbara's days as Batgirl and Supergirl personality/image fusion when I see one. That pisses me off.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 26, 2010)

Bender said:


> Bite me
> 
> I'm able to justify my hatred for Steph. Cass was given the shit end of the stick and labeled as a "dragon lady" throughout OYL and passed from one bad artist to another. Cassandra is an example of a Xanatos sucker because of a Xanatos Gambit that was inadvertently started by Beechen and continued by Dan Didio. Not only did it give new readers to DC who had read OYL a bad impression of Cass, by thinking of her as the stereotypical Kung-fu chick but drew fans to the other Batgirl Stephanie. Just think about it for a second. Cassandra's downfall was the beginning of the road to glory for Steph.
> 
> ...



Dude you're kind of an idiot. 

That entire first rant has NOTHING to do with stephanie. The fact that you use "DC fucked over Cassandra Cain" as your "justification" for your hatred of Steph is hilarious. Im really starting to think you WANT us to start calling ridiculous posts "pulling a blaze"

I like Steph because she's determined, has told Batman to basically fuck off when he told her to stop being a vigilante, and because she's funny and laid back. She was a nice contrast to Tim who was all "serious business" back in his ongoing.

I just dont get how people make it seem like if you like Cass you have to hate steph just because DC decided to make her batgirl. Thats a reason to hate Didio/Beechen, not Steph.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 26, 2010)

Oddly enough, Supergirl's stories before sucked.

Under Sterling Gates' direction? It's a solid B-book.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 26, 2010)

Yea, I picked up supergirl on a whim back when Loeb was on it and holy cow was it groan worthy.

Supermarysue to the rescue!


----------



## Bender (Jun 26, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Dude you're kind of an idiot.
> 
> That entire first rant has NOTHING to do with stephanie. The fact that you use "DC fucked over Cassandra Cain" as your "justification" for your hatred of Steph is hilarious. Im really starting to think you WANT us to start calling ridiculous posts "pulling a blaze"




How is it stupid and the first part of my post has nothing to do with why I hate Steph? READ. I just spelled it out for you. Cass and all her fans are given the middle finger when she quits in the first issue of BQM's of the latest Batgirl  series. It's called "kicking them while their down". Even if your not a Cass fan that's an example of terrible writing. 

Steph inherits the cowl because an insanely character-derailed is humiliated when the writer draws Cass like she's eating a sour head, poking her lips out like a pouty child and leaves. "Now that Bruce is dead there's nothing left to fight for". A page later cut to Steph is beating the shit out of some mooks. 

I would've felt a little better about the series if it didn't start with stomping all over another character. 



> I like Steph because she's determined, has told Batman to basically fuck off when he told her to stop being a vigilante, and because she's funny and laid back.



No she didn't. Steph went behind Batman's back and continued playing superhero without his content. If you want sidekick rebellion look at Tim he point at Superman after The Society nuked Bludhaven in Teen Titans annual 2006 issue. And there's him fighting Bats in Teen Titans 3rd series.

I understand why you like Steph now how about you try analyze why some people dislike her and not just pass it off as "stupid".





> She was a nice contrast to Tim who was all "serious business" back in his ongoing.



And a lil Mary Sue. An example being when she told Tim she's pregnant in the Robin series.



> I just dont get how people make it seem like if you like Cass you have to hate steph just because DC decided to make her batgirl. Thats a reason to hate Didio/Beechen, not Steph.



That's stupid of course some people are going to also hate Steph in addition to Didio/Beechen.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 26, 2010)

Bender said:


> Lol lol lol
> 
> How is it stupid and the first part of my post has nothing to do with why I hate Steph? READ. I just spelled it out for you. Cass and all her fans are given the middle finger when she quits in the first issue of BQM's of the latest Batgirl  series. It's called "kicking them while their down". Even if your not a Cass fan that's an example of terrible writing.



By that logic, I should hate Tim because Cass was an evil assassin in OYL. Or hate Cass because Tim was portrayed as much less intelligent in their first team up.

You're dumb.



> Steph inherits the cowl because an insanely character-derailed is humiliated when the writer draws Cass like she's eating a sour head, poking her lips out like a pouty child and leaves. "Now that Bruce is dead there's nothing left to fight for". A page later cut to Steph is beating the shit out of some mooks.
> 
> I would've felt a little better about the series if it didn't start with stomping all over another character.



Thats a reason to dislike the series, the writer, and DC. Not the character.



> No she didn't. Steph went behind Batman's back and continued playing superhero without his content. If you want sidekick rebellion look at Tim he point at Superman after The Society nuked Bludhaven in Teen Titans special issue.


Anytime Batman told her to stop being a vigilante, she flat out ignored him. I like that.



> And a Mary Sue. An example being when she told Tim she's pregnant.


Right, because a Mary Sue jumps into battle with livewire and comes out of it due to luck. A mary sue manages to start a gang war and then get the shit beat out of her by black mask, then dies. A mary sue is given absolutely no respect by nearly every member of the batfamily.

Steph is NOT a mary sue. She's got plenty of flaws.

EDIT: How do you go about putting someone on the ignore list or whatever?


----------



## Bender (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't hate Steph I hate the series

I'm highlighting reasons why people could hate Steph



> Right, because a Mary Sue jumps into battle with livewire and comes out of it due to luck. A mary sue manages to start a gang war and then get the shit beat out of her by black mask, then dies. A mary sue is given absolutely no respect by nearly every member of the batfamily.



I hated that one Mary Sue moment not her



> Anytime Batman told her to stop being a vigilante, she flat out ignored him. I like that.



Cool.


I hate the flaws her character is ok

Geez calm down


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 26, 2010)

Bender said:


> I don't hate Steph I hate the series
> 
> I'm highlighting reasons why people could hate Steph
> 
> ...





Bender said:


> Bite me
> 
> I'm able to justify *my hatred for Steph.*



If you admit that hating a character based on what DC/a writer does to another character is irrational then thats fine. But its silly to contradict something you said just a few posts before and tell me to calm down about it. Oh and for the record im completely calm. Admittedly if im going to get THAT excited about a comic book character it'd have to be one of the YJers.

And im not saying im definitely going to add you to my ignore list, but honestly I just have no idea how that whole thing works and if I were to add someone to my ignore list, you'd probably be a candidate.

A lot of your posts recently are just irrational and kind of annoying. I don't like this stupid dance of:

1. You say something stupid
2. I tell you why you said something stupid
3. You attempt to defend your stupid point.
4. I continue to argue until you eventually realize that you said something wrong, and you either admit you were wrong or backpedal like you're doing now.

Problem is I can't just ignore these posts because im apparently some type of masochist.


----------



## Bender (Jun 26, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:
			
		

> If you admit that hating a character based on what DC/a writer does to another character is irrational then thats fine.





> But its silly to contradict something you said just a few posts before and tell me to calm down about it.





I meant to say how I *USED* to hate Steph. Did you see that? *USED* to. Say that again in your head. If you were on the DC comics message board as often then you would see that I gave up my hatred because I see it's stupid. If you understood then you would see how I was merely pointing out why someone would hate Steph because of how Cass was trampled over in the first page and then fans rush to Steph when they see how cool she is. As you pointed out it's misguided hatred of a character. I was pointing out why people like Moe could hate her.




> And im not saying im definitely going to add you to my ignore list, but honestly I just have no idea how that whole thing works and if I were to add someone to my ignore list, you'd probably be a candidate.



It's simple you go to Control panel then contacts.


Oh because I'm calmly trying to point out some flaws in a character and you get all worked and belligerent about it. That's not the way to go about an argument. You want to ignore me, go right ahead I won't stop you because then you're gonna make yourself look like Wesley from the gundam section of the forums.



> 1. You say something stupid



So does everyone else. Are you going to yell at your little brother because he doesn't know how to play a video game? No, you help that person.



> 2. I tell you why you said something stupid



Which is what you're supposed to do in an argument.




> 3. You attempt to defend your stupid point.



That's because like me and others I don't always do the research. Sometimes you may not do the research either; it's common life on a message board.



> 4. I continue to argue until you eventually realize that you said something wrong, and you either admit you were wrong or backpedal like you're doing now.



Look at how this whole incident started: Moe said he doesn't like Steph I tried to bring up some logical explanation for why someone could hate her. I brought up why I used to hate her. You have to be a tard and get all batshit about her character. 

I made an error by not putting "used" to. If you looked in the Batman thread you would've seen I came to peace with it a while ago.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 26, 2010)

Bender said:


> I meant to say how I *USED* to hate Steph. Did you see that? *USED* to. Say that again in your head. If you were on the DC comics message board as often then you would see that I gave up my hatred because I see it's stupid. If you understood then you would see how I was merely pointing out why someone would hate Steph because of how Cass was trampled over in the first page and then fans rush to Steph when they see how cool she is. As you pointed out it's misguided hatred of a character. I was pointing out why people like Moe could hate her.



Again, you never said that you USED to hate steph. Had you said that I wouldn't have even brought it up. You said that you could justify your hatred of steph. Had you said you could justify your "former" hatred of steph, i wouldn't have brought it up.



> Look at how this whole incident started: Moe said he doesn't like Steph I tried to bring up some logical explanation for why someone could hate her. I brought up why I used to hate her. You have to be a tard and get all batshit about her character.
> 
> I made an error by not putting "used" to. If you looked in the Batman thread you would've seen I came to peace with it a while ago.



The whole reason I responded was because it wasn't logical.

But yea there you go, had you put used to I wouldn't have brought it up. And I dont go to the DC comics boards that much. Finally I fail to see how im being a tard. I just don't understand how people can dislike a character for something one writer or DC does to another character.

Again, im not getting excited or anything, im just pointing out how illogical it is to base hatred of a character around what should be hatred of an editorial or writer decision.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 26, 2010)

mow said:


> no. Steph + anything = is fail. even Damian win couldn't nullify the gargantuan fail Steph is. Again, im not even a huge Cass girl, I just find Steph as useless as a broken plank of wood.



If you hate Steph because of her poorly written yet still kinda decent book then you also hate Jesus and Time Travel


----------



## Bender (Jun 26, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Again, you never said that you USED to hate steph. Had you said that I wouldn't have even brought it up. You said that you could justify your hatred of steph. Had you said you could justify your "former" hatred of steph, i wouldn't have brought it up.



I said it was "resolved" meaning I'm through with it.



> But yea there you go, had you put used to I wouldn't have brought it up. And I dont go to the DC comics boards that much.



And that was my fault, I shouldn't have been expecting too much of you.




> Finally I fail to see how im being a tard. I just don't understand how people can dislike a character for something one writer or DC does to another character.



When you are ruthlessly lashing out, and bashing people because they dislike Steph; you tend to quickly drift back and forth between fan and tard. Sometimes people hate a character and don't have a reason why they do; and you have to respect their opinions. 



> Again, im not getting excited or anything, im just pointing out how illogical it is to base hatred of a character around what should be hatred of an editorial or writer decision.



Because it's jealousy, jealously of Steph who inherited the Batgirl mantle and then that jealously transforms into anger and then hatred. I don't see how hard it is to comprehend that process. The hate will be directed at the editors, writers or the character or maybe all three of them.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 26, 2010)

Green Arrow #1 was ok.


But then Rise of Arsenal started out decent.....


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 26, 2010)

Ha, me saying "you're kinda dumb" is ruthlessly lashing out? You need to lighten up.

And jealousy leading to hatred is often irrational. Maybe this is my problem, but when someone says they dislike something and yet has no logical reason to feel that way I find it annoying.

But whatever, I just need to stop taking the bait and realize that you often say things with little to no logic behind them.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 26, 2010)

**


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 27, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Green Arrow #1 was ok.



Yea I didn't hate it. Still not on my buy list though.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah, nothing really reached out and grabbed me.

I do think that fucking forest can have it's own ongoing with it's half Black Lantern half White Lantern butterflies


----------



## Bender (Jun 27, 2010)

> Yeah, nothing really reached out and grabbed me.



It was decent, glad to see Krul didn't fuck up as badly as he did on Arsenal



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Ha, me saying "you're kinda dumb" is ruthlessly lashing out?



Did I say that? No I didn't, you're jumping to conclusions. It's when you act like a tard
 as you said  in the quote below



> And jealousy leading to hatred is often irrational. Maybe this is my problem



Glad you realize it. Keep it to yourself. That's all I'm asking, Moe has his opinion respect it. 




> But whatever, I just need to stop taking the bait and realize that you often say things with little to no logic behind them.



Way to jump to conclusions.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 27, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Yeah, nothing really reached out and grabbed me.
> 
> I do think that fucking forest can have it's own ongoing with it's half Black Lantern half White Lantern butterflies



It was pretty much enough for me to keep reading. Thats it. Nothing in the issue got a big reaction from me.

And bender, if you dont want me to put you on my ignore list, you're going about it in a very odd way.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 28, 2010)

Damn Phil do you know how to knock an image out of the park


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2010)

man I love me some Jimenez art


----------



## Bender (Jun 28, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Damn Phil do you know how to knock an image out of the park



Amen to that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 28, 2010)

If he only managed to pencilled everything in Infinite Crisis instead of that ridiculous fill-in stuff. . .

Not taking away from the fill-artists (Jurgens, Perez), but I WANT art coherency unless it's deliberate and significant (e.g. Kabuki).


----------



## Bender (Jun 28, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> If he only managed to pencilled everything in Infinite Crisis instead of that ridiculous fill-in stuff. . .
> 
> Not taking away from the fill-artists (Jurgens, Perez), but I WANT art coherency unless it's deliberate and significant (e.g. Kabuki).



At least it was more consistent than Final Crisis's art was. 

 @ recoloring Mister Miracle in Final Crisis #4 & 5


----------



## Taleran (Jun 28, 2010)

Final Crisis was very consistent he was white in one version and not white in the trade


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 28, 2010)

Bender said:


> At least it was more consistent than Final Crisis's art was.
> 
> @ recoloring Mister Miracle in Final Crisis #4 & 5



Infinite Crisis had different art styles left and right, and inkers too.

Final Crisis, the quality of art just decreased. You could tell where J.G. Jones was rushing.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2010)

I'd say it got better because that led to Doug doing end of 6 and 7


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 29, 2010)

It wasn't until Ivan Reis that a big event FINALLY had some art consistency and coherency.

And damn, did Reis did a DAMN good job.


----------



## mow (Jun 29, 2010)

shame the book sucked balls.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2010)

What about Annihilation? or are we just talking DC, 52 had consistent Art thanks to Mr. Giffen, CoIE had consistently awesome work by Mr. Perez


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey, so ROBW got me thinking. Why the hell don't I read Jonah Hex?

I've always been a fan of the character in his various appearances in comics and the DCAU (where he's voiced by Adam Baldwin )so is the current run good? I mean its at 57 so its gotta be decent I figure.

Also, this Secret Six cover makes me feel funny...down there.


Cowboy Deadshot


----------



## mow (Jun 29, 2010)

Those are some beautiful pistols. the details is nuts. I'd buy a poster of this in a heartbeat


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 29, 2010)

Ditto. 

I love most of Luvisi's SS covers. The last one with Catman was also pretty incredible.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2010)

Taleran said:


> What about Annihilation? or are we just talking DC, 52 had consistent Art thanks to Mr. Giffen, CoIE had consistently awesome work by Mr. Perez



I think CBG meant in the recent years since CoIE was literally decades ago.  Annihilation was pretty good though, and 52 was consistent I suppose.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 29, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Hey, so ROBW got me thinking. Why the hell don't I read Jonah Hex?
> 
> I've always been a fan of the character in his various appearances in comics and the DCAU (wear he's voiced by Adam Baldwin )so is the current run good? I mean its at 57 so its gotta be decent I figure.
> 
> ...


Everything you just posted, I agree with


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 29, 2010)

> Starting today, Wonder Woman will appear like you?ve never seen her before.
> 
> As you may have seen in THE NEW YORK TIMES, bestselling artist and DC Comics Co-Publisher Jim Lee has redesigned her costume for the modern era, just in time for BABYLON 5 creator and critically acclaimed writer J. Michael Straczynski and artists Don Kramer and Michael Babinski to launch the Amazon Princess into an exciting and epic new era of adventure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2010)

DC comics will be hilarious if nothing else with JMS in charge of 2 big characters

Obligatory

I'M EDGY SEE I GOT A BLACK JACKET


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 29, 2010)

> Mr. Straczynski, who created the television show “Babylon 5” and wrote the screenplay for “Changeling” in 2008, starring Angelina Jolie, said in an e-mail message that he wanted to address “the wardrobe issue” as soon as he took the job.
> 
> “She’s been locked into pretty much the exact same outfit since her debut in 1941,” Mr. Straczynski wrote. “If you’re going to make a statement about bringing Wonder Woman into the 21st century, you need to be bold and you need to make it visual. I wanted to toughen her up, and give her a modern sensibility.”
> 
> He added, “What woman only wears only one outfit for 60-plus years?”




Modern sensibility?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 29, 2010)

I am literally in disbelief. JMS has always struck me as the super reverant "dont change anything just take what's there and make it work" type of writer. 

This goes without saying but that new costume looks pretty retarded. I could be completely down with a costume change, but it'd have to be something that looks more super-heroey, like she could still stand next to superman and batman. 

I just don't get it, do they really expect that look to stick with people? I can only imagine they already have an endpoint in mind for this alternate timeline stuff.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 29, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


>


pek Looks hot

Diana,it'a now time for a extended family(like grandkids).


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 29, 2010)

> *There are plenty of reasons for a superhero to change their costume, and in the past you've overseen some that are stylistic facelifts (like with Thor) and ones tied to the character's emotional state (as with Spider-Man's return to black). What is it that precipitates Wonder Woman's change within the story, and how permanent can we expect this change to be?*
> 
> Form follows function. She has to exist a great deal in an urban setting. So I wanted her to have an outfit that she can close up and pass more or less without notice, or open when she's in a fight to reveal her full appearance. I wanted the outfit to express her own situation, in that she lives in two worlds, which is also in a way the trap in which she's found herself.
> 
> ...




S/E


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 29, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


>



What the fuck? For a second there I thought I misclicked and was on the Marvel thread because that is a very Marvel-ish costume. It doesn't have that heroic feel to it. Tsk tsk, going horribly wrong already. 

If they wanted to change her costume, it should have been like one of those Amazonian armour with the old costume's star spangled design. That armour Donna wore at the start of OYL was nice.


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


>




Dammit I was about to post this you punk.  

lol

Diana's got the jacket sexy Sandy wore in Grease.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2010)

Btw I think this is related but I'm not sure



> MarkWaid
> 
> Dear big-name comics egomaniac: just ONCE can you talk about your genius in an interview without crapping on the work of your predecessors?


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2010)

I like Wondy in her old costume


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 29, 2010)

Change is good.

@Graham Aker: Didn't you see her lasso and tiara?


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 30, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Btw I think this is related but I'm not sure



Having just read the newsarama interview, I don't see how that could be because JMS actually praises the writers that came before him (as you would expect in those interviews, but still).

I do think this is clearly a temporary storyline after having read the interview, which makes a lot more sense to me.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 30, 2010)

what happened to the Star-Spangled Panties?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 30, 2010)

Part of the problem is DC is rolling out such massive change to a fairly big pop icon with decidedly unglamorous work and little fanfare.  I mean, one fucking crap picture by Jim Lee?  Really?

_ugh!_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 30, 2010)

I'll see where this is going.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Taleran (Jun 30, 2010)

GO AMERICA *sigh*


Also all this fuckery is going to make Donna Troy even more confusing



I love peoples reaction to this



> fredvanlente: Dear Wonder Woman: Remember, REAL Olympians wear skirts.  Thank you. about 3 hours ago via web


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 30, 2010)

Nobody cares about Donna Troy.






> The Awl's Maura Johnston is only slightly more kind than Finke, briefly noting the new costume in a post titled, "DC Comics Starves Wonder Woman, Then Drags Her To Hot Topic": "So the overall vibe given off by her is darker, more serious, 'designed to be taken seriously as a warrior' ? not to mention, more ready to be franchised into a tie-in clothing line for similarly disaffected female fans."





> "Modern"? National Public Radio's Glen Weldon begs to differ: "Merciful Zeus, the jacket. [...] Long ago, in the benighted (EXTREEEME!) '90s, DC superheroes and leather jackets went together like Sean Penn and Madonna before Shanghai Surprise. They were the Tamogachis of the spandex set."



:rofl


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 30, 2010)

Gave her a boob job too? Those are awful looking mammaries, I must say.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 30, 2010)

Wonder Woman #600 


Amanda Conner > Rest


----------



## mow (Jun 30, 2010)

She looks like she's about to aceept gravity's proposal and topple due to her heavy mammaries rather than a gracefully run.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 30, 2010)

Which pretty much sums up JMS' plans.


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2010)

Wonder Woman looks like the Black Canary 2 

Also BRING BACK  *STAR BANGLED PANTIES*


If she's repping America then Wonder Woman would know American men like two things 

(Roman Bellic voice)

BIG AMERICAN TITTIES

AND

AMERICAN PANTIES 

I declare this new look FAIL


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 30, 2010)

Wonder Woman #600 was so much better than Superman #700.

Now. . . on the Cassandra Cain cameo. . .

Yes, there are things to nitpick. . . but thank you, Amanda Conner, for the thought.

And George Perez? Still fucking owns.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice tits.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 30, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Part of the problem is DC is rolling out such massive change to a fairly big pop icon with decidedly unglamorous work and little fanfare.  I mean, one fucking crap picture by Jim Lee?  Really?
> 
> _ugh!_


On the other hand, lets assume for a minute this 'status quo' only lasts a year, 12 issues or whatever. Just getting Jim Lee to draw the costume and pretending it's a permanent change is going to get people talking about it a lot more than if the storyline started with 0 hype. People would have just said "oh it's a 1 arc AU sorta thing". 

On the topic of WW's... panties. I wouldn't be sad to see them go permanently. I would actually be totally ok with WW's classic costume incorporating the pants in the new one. 

I also like the very rarely used greek skirt/armor you sometimes see her with, I wish that was just her regular costume right there.


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2010)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Nice tits.



Power Girl's tits are better


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 30, 2010)

Also DC sucks at these anniversary issues. When Marvel did them, you always got a main feature that was actually regular sized at the very least, and then you also got a bunch of backups. Batman 700 had no backups and the art was disappointing as a whole. Wonder Woman 600 and Superman 700 felt like the whole book was backups. Superman was especially shitty. 

WW did have some really nice art though, from various artists.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2010)

a moment of silence for wonder woman's panties if you will.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 30, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> On the other hand, lets assume for a minute this 'status quo' only lasts a year, 12 issues or whatever. Just getting Jim Lee to draw the costume and pretending it's a permanent change is going to get people talking about it a lot more than if the storyline started with 0 hype. People would have just said "oh it's a 1 arc AU sorta thing".





They're doing it all wrong if they honestly believe folks beyond the DM will stand for such contempt.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2010)

i wouldn't be surprised if when we finally get a wonder woman movie this is the look they use


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 30, 2010)

> Given the hope that the character will one day have her own international film franchise (a feature has long been gestating at Warner Entertainment, DC?s parent company), one test of the design was to imagine how it would look standing next to, say, Batman?s politically neutral ensemble. ?The original costume was the American flag brought to life,? Mr. Lee said. ?This one is a little more universal.?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 30, 2010)

So many dead cat jokes


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 30, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> They're doing it all wrong if they honestly believe folks beyond the DM will stand for such contempt.



DM = ?

I'm now willing to see where JMS is going with this. When I first read "this is WW's new costume" I thought it was a horrible idea. But as a temporary costume and status quo it's fine with me. Not gonna lie, the art helps a lot too.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 1, 2010)

No _new_ Adam Hughes art for the anniversary issue? I'm surprised. 



> “The original costume was the American flag brought to life,” Mr. Lee said. “This one is a little more universal.”


Universal? Not even. And worse of all, it's not heroic. 

Well, whatever. This won't last long anyhow and if it does, I'll just delude myself into thinking that this is an alternate universe story.


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2010)

Wonder Woman looks like a karate chick


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## vietnam visa (Jul 1, 2010)

So many dead cat


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 1, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> DM = ?
> 
> I'm now willing to see where JMS is going with this. When I first read "this is WW's new costume" I thought it was a horrible idea. But as a temporary costume and status quo it's fine with me. Not gonna lie, the art helps a lot too.



Direct Market, which basically means comic book shops.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2010)

In terms of being a good "anniversary" issue in the way that's become the norm.  WW #600 was hands down the best of the bunch, and pretty much the only one that comes close to justifying the $5 price point imho.

I wanted the Connor story to be longer 

but at least we got cool Perez art


----------



## Taleran (Jul 1, 2010)

what are you smoking?

Batman > Wonder Woman > Superman

the JMS stories pulled down both Superman & Wonder Woman


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2010)

I mean in being actual #X00 issue, you know with lots of stories and writers and artists and what not.  Quality notwithstanding, I mean in fitting the definition of a big "celebration".  Batman #700 was pretty damn small in terms of pages with the extras jammed in haphazardly.  This came off as having more content to justify the high price.

edit: This is similar I guess to last year's Marvel #X00, ASM #600 was filled to the brim with stories so I enjoyed it more than say Cap #600 which was good.


also lol


----------



## Taleran (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm still trying to decide which JMS story bores me more...


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2010)

You should really just save yourself the time and put 'I don't really care for JMS all that much' in your sig and be done with it.

also to seriously answer your question, Superman no doubt, it was short and all talking.  WW actually seemed to be building up to something coolish.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 1, 2010)

I have small hope for WW because it could become Mage only with Greek Myth instead of Arthurian. Or it becomes Urban Wonder Woman adopted member of the Bat Family


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2010)

> I have small hope for WW because it could become Mage only with Greek Myth instead of Arthurian.


You have a point, if there's one thing JMS does well it's mythology building and taking advantage of its potential.


> Or it becomes Urban Wonder Woman adopted member of the Bat Family


I could be a lot worse


----------



## Taleran (Jul 1, 2010)

I'd rather have that  Last thing DC needs is another LIKE Batman BUT


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2010)

She was a "LIKE Batman BUT".  Promotion for that was all

SHE DOESN'T HAVE POWERS JUST KUNG FU LIKE BATMAN

ALSO DENNY O'NEIL


----------



## Taleran (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyway this is basically 1000000000% what I want from a Wonder Woman Comic



> Diana of Themyscira
> So there's a lot of controversy surrounding the new Jim Lee Wonder Woman redesign.
> 
> There are elements of it I really like, but I always wished DC would do something more like the below with Diana's character. What makes her interesting to me are her mythological roots. A woman who can behead a gorgon in one scene and then swing by a local police precinct on the next page is a woman I want to know more about.
> ...


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 1, 2010)

Merr?  They shoulda just traced Bayonetta and shrank the tits more.  HA!  Who am I kidding?  Comic artists SHRINKING tits?  Lulz.  Still, I like it more than the old one.  Though, I am not following the explanation.  Composite issues are so miss or miss for me.  The only thing I even barely checked out was the SQ change.

Ok, I will concede practictal skirt barely above knee would be just as valid, but star panties are fucking stupid and part of the reason she is so looked down on.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 1, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I could be a lot worse



I like it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 1, 2010)

Gail Simone on Twitter said:
			
		

> Also, Batman needs a jacket, and some sensible shoes.



I swear I wanna make love to this woman's sarcasm


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> I like it.



Gloria Steinem and the Women's Lib movement despised it so much Denny O'Neil says looking back its amazing he kept his job.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 1, 2010)

Silly geese.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2010)

Those women wanted his BLOOD


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2010)

Batman needs to ditch the ears.

And underwear on the outside is out of fashion!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 6, 2010)

It's more like shorts.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't imagine Batsy without the ears.


----------



## Bender (Jul 6, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Batman needs to ditch the ears.
> 
> And underwear on the outside is out of fashion!



The final change that will forever end the sales of DC comics comic books.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 7, 2010)

This stings.  The sketches don't help either.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't get it


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 7, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> This stings.  The sketches don't help either.



Ugly cover


----------



## Taleran (Jul 7, 2010)

Someone should tell JMS one person does not a team make.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 7, 2010)

Another homage cover I see.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say the cover was made before they'd finalized an artist Taleran


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 7, 2010)

At least is Diana looking nice.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Someone should tell JMS one person does not a team make.



Now you're doing this on purpose.  JHW3 does his own covers words and all, he most likely doesn't know the artist, the blank space beneath JMS.  Also JMS is the writer, not editor


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 7, 2010)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> At least is Diana looking nice.


Yeah, felling Nazi's with a high horse.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2010)

I like how the Nazi is getting KNEED in the teeth


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2010)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> At least is Diana looking nice.



Amen


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 8, 2010)

> *Do you feel the new look makes Wonder Woman a more marketable character in terms of film or TV?*
> 
> Not really. I don't think that really matters as much. The attention Wonder Woman gets makes her a more marketable character. The more attention people pay to the character means the more likely a movie or TV show will be made.
> 
> ...



Oh wow, this guy has no idea what he's talking about.


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2010)

Kirsten Bell as Oracle


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 8, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I like how the Nazi is getting KNEED in the teeth


Good thing the Third Reich has a dental plan that last for a thousand years.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 8, 2010)

As THE oracle. As in his character in WW 600 not barbara gordon


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Oh wow, this guy has no idea what he's talking about.



Which is why he doesn't write comics


----------



## mow (Jul 8, 2010)

I dont give a darn about her wearing panties or pants. give me some good WW stories on par with Rucka's work, that's all i care about

this argument about if the costume is shoddy or not is as retarded as the argument of "is DC killing of ethnic people or not"


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2010)

it REALLY reminds me about people hating on the Xmen going to leather during Morrison's run.  Yes that really did happen and people threw a hissy fit.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2010)

and then it started again when Whedon brought back the costumes


----------



## mow (Jul 8, 2010)

comic "fans" are a fickle silly bunch =/


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2010)

But at least we can all agree Superman Blue was fucking stupid


----------



## mow (Jul 8, 2010)

..I'll give you that XD


----------



## Taleran (Jul 8, 2010)

This fits more in the general DC thread than the Superman one

Well Shit they weren't kidding on those DC nations that it is a big surprise

*Spoiler*: _Upcoming Action Comics cover_


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2010)

Holy fucking shit


----------



## mow (Jul 8, 2010)

Wait, WHAT?


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2010)

Taleran said:


> This fits more in the general DC thread than the Superman one
> 
> Well Shit they weren't kidding on those DC nations that it is a big surprise
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Upcoming Action Comics cover_



WHAT. THE. FUCK.


Like someone from Cartoon Network's Grim adventures of Billy and Mandy.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 8, 2010)

I caem. **


----------



## Taleran (Jul 8, 2010)

> I'm obviously going to be really careful. Neil will have a look at the script. I'm not sure if he's asked to look at the script, I'd just like him to. [Laughs] It's going to be very much in a Vertigo mold. This isn't going to be a superhero battle between Lex Luthor and Death. It's going to be Death doing what Death always does, and it's a very intense book-long conversation/debate between Death and this delicious, huge DCU supervillain in the form of Lex Luthor. Basically, Lex is a very, very clever individual who asks that, now that she's come for him – and she has because of what's happened in the previous issue, which is to say he's dying – can he talk his way out of this? And the answer to that is no, I'd think. I think we'll just have to stop the book there. "Action Comics" will just cease.[Laughs]



Rest of Interview


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2010)

Taleran said:


> > I'm obviously going to be really careful. Neil will have a look at the script. I'm not sure if he's asked to look at the script, I'd just like him to. [Laughs] It's going to be very much in a Vertigo mold. This isn't going to be a superhero battle between Lex Luthor and Death. It's going to be Death doing what Death always does, and it's a very intense book-long conversation/debate between Death and this delicious, huge DCU supervillain in the form of Lex Luthor. Basically, Lex is a very, very clever individual who asks that, now that she's come for him ? and she has because of what's happened in the previous issue, which is to say he's dying ? can he talk his way out of this? And the answer to that is no, I'd think. I think we'll just have to stop the book there. "Action Comics" will just cease.[Laughs]
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of Interview



Fucking shit I need to pickup Sandman books 


I wish they'd have Sandman characters guest star in Batman books more often.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2010)

OK this has made me much much much more interested in what Cornell has got planned over the coming months.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 9, 2010)

So, in a medium where graphic art is a key to storytelling, visual design doesn't provide a valid basis for value-judgments?  O_o

_Please._


----------



## mow (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, it's entirely valid basis for value-judgment. However, your point stands on the ground that the comic book community actually provides common sense/concrete feedback/valid judgment unto the medium & creators, rather than insufferable adolescent bitching and moaning, which, I'm presuming that you and I have been in for quite some time,  know that is the case almost all the time

For example:

Arguments such as the lack of Themyscira symbolism in her new look and how it should have been incorporated it into her redesign are entirely valid.

Arguments such as OMFG SHE'S WEARING PANTS , are not.

In the end tho, her wearing pants or panties does not mean the quality of the storytelling is bad, because 50% is art, and 50% is writing. Further more it's not necessarily "bad art". Plus, this is obviously a test to see how the new look would fit into a WW movie, if that ever happens. 

Personally I could tolerate any artwork provided the story is good. Hell I'd even tolerate David Finch.

But generally speaking, I'm not trying to argue with you, you make a valid point and spot on. Unfortunately for you you're residing in 0.1% group. What I'm trying to point out that the fans are absolute twats who will never be happy with anything



			
				Morrison said:
			
		

> Comics were definitely happier, breezier and more confident in their own strengths before Hollywood and the Internet turned the business of writing superhero stories into the production of low budget storyboards or, worse, into conformist, fruitless attempts to impress or entertain a small group of people who appear to hate comics and their creators.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 9, 2010)

Morrison Despairs

Where is that from?  It reads like his ridiculous "schizophrenics can't process metaphor" bit from a couple of years ago.

He doesn't deal with criticism well.


----------



## mow (Jul 9, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> He doesn't deal with criticism well.



Case and point when the reviews for The Authority #1 came alone and he said "fuck it". But I think it's more of having to endure a good portion of your career where most everyone thought you were acid the whole time, and realising that those people, majority as they maybe, are idiots and not worth acknowledging. 

I'm not sure where that specific one the quote is from, but I can certainly see where he's coming from, and honestly, sometime when I go to various forums and see what "the fans" are saying about a book or a character, I cant help but feel that they do in fact hate the medium. Some of these people (and by some i mean most) cannot handle change, at all. Alter anything and they will go on a crusade to burn the writer's house. I can understand them if the writing was bad (ie Loeb's Ult V.3), but a costume re-design (ie Morrison's X-Men)? I'm just left scratching my head.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 9, 2010)

People kept telling me that Cornell's Doctor Who novels were masterpieces that put Gaiman and Moore to shame but I never gave it any serious thought, but god damn for Neil to agree makes me almost want to plunge into the dark and endless abyss that is the Doctor Who Extended Universe.  Almost.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 9, 2010)

> Ape Entertainment and comics creator Rob M. Worley announced today that Scratch, the lead character in the soon-to-be-top-selling-someday comic SCRATCH9 is about to undergo one of the most dramatic changes in his yet-to-be-started publication history.
> 
> "When he makes his debut in August, Scratch will be pretty much wearing the same outfit for four full issues," Worley said. "Which is to say, he's completely clothing-free throughout. I mean, he's a cat, so he's kind of resistant to putting on clothes."
> 
> ...




Ice cold.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 9, 2010)

Sugar, spice and everything nice: Ben Caldwell's manga Wonder Woman pitch






> right now this is just (part of) a proposal. i have no idea if DC will go for it or not -- someone else tried a WW manga pitch a few years back, and while it was obviously very different from mine, i don't know how comfortable DC is with any superhero comic that is not in a more conventional style/format. i mean, unless it's paul pope or frank miller or someone, you know, famous.
> 
> but we shall see!




wow


He wants to bring back the kangaroos.  




*sigh*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 10, 2010)

Taleran said:


> This fits more in the general DC thread than the Superman one
> 
> Well Shit they weren't kidding on those DC nations that it is a big surprise
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Upcoming Action Comics cover_



Words fail on how mixed I am.

Lex Luthor meets Death of the Endless? Never thought I see that happening. Since Gaiman said supposedly no during the Death of Superman, I'm surprised to hear him fine with it now.

Bringing Death in here with the whole Lex finding a Black Lantern ring. . . I'm worried about the whole Endless + Emotional Spectrum thing. Imagine the complications on trying to reconcile them.

. . .

But Lex Luthor talking to Death?

Man.

THAT is going to be something.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2010)

I think the fact that Gaiman was more than ok is a really good sign.


----------



## Bender (Jul 11, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> . . .
> 
> But Lex Luthor talking to Death?




   


And Luthor beats Death by talking Death to death..... A parody of the TV tropes page "Talking the monster to Death".


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 11, 2010)

I am really curious about, if they do, how they'll reconcile Death with the White Entity.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 11, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm worried about the whole Endless + Emotional Spectrum thing. Imagine the complications on trying to reconcile them.



No Need to Reconcile them


----------



## Castiel (Jul 11, 2010)

Didn't Gaiman get into a hissy fit about that?

Also I'm fairly certain Gaiman signing off on this is because of Cornell.


Also anyone else agree that is probably the best thing David Finch has drawn


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 11, 2010)

Taleran said:


> No Need to Reconcile them



I'm familiar with the issue.

Retconned Death of the Endless as an aspect of death, specifically as release and mercy. Nekron in the issue was Death as the ultimate opponent and the Black Racer as inevitability.

Which caused Gaiman to remark that his Death was suppose to be the absolute since she was an Endless. . . but the transcript of that interview has been lost to the net years and years ago.

Recently, it seems that Black Racer is somewhat linked to Black Flash, from Morrison in Final Crisis.

And yes. . . never thought David Finch would do a good Death.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 11, 2010)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: _Upcoming Action Comics cover_



Death is almost as pale as Batwoman


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm surprised Finch successfully restrained from being cheesecake.


----------



## Slice (Jul 12, 2010)

This cover is amazing on so many levels. pek


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2010)

I am not a fan of David Finch really, but wow he knocked it out of the park with that cover.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 12, 2010)

Taleran said:


> This fits more in the general DC thread than the Superman one
> 
> Well Shit they weren't kidding on those DC nations that it is a big surprise
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Upcoming Action Comics cover_


HOLY SHITBOXES OF PLUTO.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 12, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm surprised Finch successfully restrained from being cheesecake.


Yet it's still quite a sexy cover.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 13, 2010)

JLA/The 99


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 13, 2010)

Who's the artist for that one?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

Who is that man in the back and why is he crying?

It's because of Diana's costume isnt it?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 14, 2010)

That's *Jabbar the Powerful* of the Islamic superhero team The 99.

Also I find the timing of the costume hilarious, when this was announced last year the one thing everyone asked was "How are you going to market WW to the middle east", well now she has pants.  That's a tiny bit less to complain about


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 14, 2010)

Her old costume would have subtracted on the number of young, beautiful men abused by their male elders in bathroom stalls.


----------



## mow (Jul 14, 2010)

Honestly tho, they wouldn't have any problem at all marketing this. there are things in arabic music videos that are infinity more in your face than WW's costume.

She actually looks modest in comparison XD


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 14, 2010)

Exactly how many issues of Batman: The Return of Bruce Wayne have been out at the moment? I'm having trouble remembering how many issues I had before I lost my comics.


----------



## mow (Jul 14, 2010)

3 thus far mate.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2010)

Stop making middle eastern people seem like normal people like us 

also


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 17, 2010)

> One of the most beloved characters to come out of the Milestone/DC partnership and a presence in TEEN TITANS (not to mention a star of his own cartoon series), Static will be starring in his own ongoing series, launching in 2011 and written by Felicia Henderson.
> 
> We?ll have more details on the series ? including the art team ? in the coming months, so stay tuned to this very blog. In the meantime, lets check in with Felicia about what her plans are for the series:
> 
> ?When I met Dan DiDio, the first character we ever discussed was Static. Writing Teen Titans gave me an opportunity to play with this character a little. Now he?s getting his own book and I?m writing it! I?m a big Dwayne McDuffie?s fan, so it?s a privilege to reimagine the coming-of-age of a character he created. If not for the big bang, Static would be a regular, awkward, teenage guy trying to find himself ? chasing girls, playing video games, downloading underground mixes of his favorite music. Instead, he has no time to find himself because the call of the superhero has found him. It?s a comic book writing dream for me.?


----------



## illmatic (Jul 17, 2010)

Where's mai Batwoman ongoing?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 17, 2010)

Running from the sinking ship?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 17, 2010)

> *I wanted to ask you about the new Batwoman series you're working on. Are there any new details that you can reveal? Can you give any kind of hints as to when we'll see the first issue?*
> 
> I don't know if I'm allowed to talk about the release date yet. All I can say about the launch date is you're going to see something small come first and then something more substantial after that. But it is coming out much sooner than I would like, personally. I like to have a lot more lead-time. People will be seeing something very soon, and hopefully they'll really like it.
> 
> As far as the direction of the series itself, there's a little bit of everything in here. As the series progresses, the sensibilities and types of stories being told definitely represent me without losing qualities of what made Batwoman cool in first place, the things that Greg introduced. We're going to be working in quite a few different genres, even though it's all under guise of a superhero epic. The first story arc is very much a horror story, the next one is more espionage/intrigue and the one after that is a fantasy epic. Then we go into a bit of a family drama, but everything will be interconnected through plot points and have natural progressions into each other so it won't feel jarring or jaunting in any way. It will feel like further extensions of what came before.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 17, 2010)

> Felicia Henderson


I was pretty ecstatic, then I saw that name.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 17, 2010)

J.H. Williams art is amazing. . . but can he write/script/plot well? We'll see.


----------



## Bender (Jul 18, 2010)

Jesus Christ people on DC message board are thick

Here's a person response to my topic on WW not needing her new look:

She's a female version of Batman (and more like him then Superman) 



> 1° Playboy millionaire who had his parents killed and dedicate his live and fortune to avenge them. On Diana's corner now : young amazon saved by the remains of a hunted and destroyed civilization trained since childhood to avenge her lost civilization.
> 
> 2° The best tools, body armor, vehicles and equipment the money can buy. Previously and probably still the rule for Diana : blessed godly like gifts from Olympus to help her champion to fight against evil and avenge her culture.
> 
> ...


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 18, 2010)

You've still not moved past WW's new costume?


----------



## Slice (Jul 18, 2010)

Its been here for less then a month - of course people are not over it.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2010)

people gotta complain about something :|


----------



## Bender (Jul 19, 2010)

^

Exactly, I would go insane if there wasn't anything to complain about. I.e. so long as Didiot is in charge.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, I still don't like the costume but what can you do?


----------



## illmatic (Jul 19, 2010)

exciting
DC Comics Solicitations for October, 2010


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 19, 2010)

> WONDER WOMAN #604
> Written by J. MICHAEL STRACZYNSKI
> Art and cover by DON KRAMER & MICHAEL BABINSKI
> 1:10 Variant cover by ALEX GARNER
> ...


It's not an epic tale, but whatever. Ends in October eh?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 20, 2010)

So I finally sat down and read all of Seven Soldiers. That shit was goddamn magnificent! And while I got most of the story, I'm left with one question: How was Mister Miracle one of the Seven? Looking back, I can't really see how he contributed to the downfall of the Sheeda. The only thing I can possibly link him to, is that he freed Aurakles from being traded into Sheeda possession. On the other hand, that didn't really do anything since Aurakles had already thrown his Spear millenia ago.

So after all the 'seven' symbology, and explicit mentions of 'six' being an unlucky number. I'm left scratching my head on why it was really only 6 Soldiers against the Sheeda. Unless a)turning that idea on its head is Morrison's goal, or b)Aurakles is really one of the Seven and not Mister Miracle.




Graham Aker said:


> It's not an epic tale, but whatever. Ends in October eh?


That sounds more like a "truth revealed" issue, instead of a conclusion. Unless its just the conclusion of the intro arc of this "restore the timeline" story. *shrugs*


Also, JLA #50 cover:

Nice to see him and some of the multiverse back in action again. Too bad they'll probably ignore him being turned into a vampire.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 20, 2010)

I, Spyder is one of the soldiers too, so that brings the count to eight.  

And IIRC, the Sheeda invasion is misdirection.  The "real" battle is for the first superhero and Mister Miracle/the the Avatar of Freedom.  

Yeah, the story is a mess.

It still fun and kind of emotionally satisfying though.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 20, 2010)

And of course, DC drops the ball again.

Morrison crafts seven compelling arguments for these characters to be around, and they've been allowed to languish and die - well, most of them anyway.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 20, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> And IIRC, the Sheeda invasion is misdirection.  The "real" battle is for the first superhero and Mister Miracle/the the Avatar of Freedom.



Scratch that.  

Aurakles is part of Dark Side's plan to lure Shilo Norman and kill him and the last motherboxxx.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 20, 2010)

Eww, Ultraman's musculature is really gross. Kara must be made of real strong stuff to not vomit at the sight of him. 



> That sounds more like a "truth revealed" issue, instead of a conclusion. Unless its just the conclusion of the intro arc of this "restore the timeline" story. *shrugs*


Yeah it is. Just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Scratch that.
> 
> Aurakles is part of Dark Side's plan to lure Shilo Norman and kill him and the last motherboxxx.



Its also part of the prophecy that one of them has to die.

Also I Spyder doesn't really count because he was the survivor from the previous generation and yeah Seven Soldiers set up so much for 7 characters who since then

Guardian has been replaced by his Silver Age incarnation and promptly forgotten.

Klarion was in Countdown.......nuff said

Bulleteer had a cameo in 52 and a panel cameo in Final Crisis

Mr. Miracle played a role in Final Crisis and since then nothing

Frankenstein played a roll in Final Crisis & to a lesser extent Blackest Night since then nothing

Shining Knight, despite having the epilogue that leads itself MOST to a series (serious Private school in the DCU for kids with Superpowers, why isn't this a series), has shown up NOWHERE.

and lastly

Zatanna, who has an ongoing which makes sense because she was a popular character prior to 7S


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2010)

> Morrison crafts seven compelling arguments for these characters to be around, and they've been allowed to languish and die - well, most of them anyway.


Partly his fault, Waid used Bulleteer in 52 and Morrison went apeshit so all the characters got thrown into the heap.

Except Frankenstein and that's because Scot Kollins fought tooth and nail to use him.



> Bulleteer had a cameo in 52 and a panel cameo in Final Crisis


Waid's story on the incident in the 52 tpb is fucking hilarious

"IT WAS IN THE ****ING SCRIPT YOU DRUNKEN SCOTSMAN"



> Guardian has been replaced by his Silver Age incarnation and promptly forgotten.


I honestly don't see how Manhattan Guardian would have fit at all in  Robinson's Mon-El story, I mean liked Morrison's Guardian better but yeah...





> Frankenstein played a roll in Final Crisis & to a lesser extent Blackest Night since then nothing


Again Scott Kollins fought hard, now he's gotten more cameos, iirc he cut off a Kryptonian's arm with his sword in WotS


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 20, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Its also part of the prophecy that one of them has to die.
> 
> Also I Spyder doesn't really count because he was the survivor from the previous generation and yeah Seven Soldiers set up so much for 7 characters who since then
> 
> ...



Man, Frankenstein and S.H.A.D.E. would have made for a pretty brilliant series. Or Frankenstein and anything, really.



EDIT: 





ghstwrld said:


> Yeah, the story is a mess.


Is it? I know most people have problems with Morrison's story telling structures, but this all seemed pretty straightforward to me.




Graham Aker said:


> Eww, Ultraman's musculature is really gross. Kara must be made of real strong stuff to not vomit at the sight of him.



Heh, if she can stand her waist being the size of her neck, she can stand Ultraman's musculature.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah even if Kollins is a mediocre writer he's one of the few artists I'd trust on that book if Mahnke couldn'tt (though if he uses his regular art not his new painted shit)


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2010)

I could see a lot of those characters in Multiversity, because I have a feeling the series will have a character who is a constant and is either travelling through worlds or a group who is keeping the worlds in check (S.H.A.D.E, GPA etc)


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah I've been awaiting one of those types of series, especially after Jones murdered CHECKMATE, too bad Rucka left.

also Klarion's potential use in stories is tied with Etrigan, if he ever got an ongoing I could see him coming along


----------



## illmatic (Jul 21, 2010)

"_It’s almost time for the doors to open at the San Diego Comic-Con, so we figured it’d be the ideal moment to unveil some never-before-seen artwork. How about a first look at some art from J.H. Williams III’s new BATWOMAN series? Well, here you go. Hope to see you soon!_"


----------



## Taleran (Jul 21, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I honestly don't see how Manhattan Guardian would have fit at all in  Robinson's Mon-El story, I mean liked Morrison's Guardian better but yeah...



Explain why he wouldn't fit.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2010)

Connection with Cadmus


----------



## Taleran (Jul 21, 2010)

He was still the Guardian so just because that part wasn't a focus of the 7S mini doesn't mean it didn't exist.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2010)

It's easier is what I was trying to say, Jim already had all the groundwork built up and in the whole saga Guardian was really a minor character, bringing in MG would have necesitated giving Guardian a larger role.  chalk it up to laziness if you want.

In anycase the Guardian has retired and Manhatten Guardian has been confirmed to still be active but no writer has picked him up yet.


----------



## mow (Jul 22, 2010)

You guyz, the hell is this



way to make me care even less about this book, DC!

Did I ever mention how much I hate how DC is giving Johns head while ignoring everything that happened in Final Crisis? Did I? Pretty sure I did, but just in case:

I hate how DC is giving Johns head while ignoring everything that happened in Final Crisis


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2010)

Where the fuck is the Super Young Team?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2010)

mow said:


> You guyz, the hell is this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the most part once Morrison wraps up a huge ambitious story a large majority of what happened is ignored.  You should know this by now.


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2010)

Mow said:
			
		

> You guyz, the hell is this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can blame it all on Dan Didio since he's the one who made that call.


----------



## mow (Jul 22, 2010)

Or you know, rather than blaming Didio, point the finger at all the fucking morons who bought Brightest Day and made it a commercial success despite it being a shit fest.

Honestly, if I can pull a superman and walk to their houses so i can punt them in the nads, I would.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2010)

I dont understand why Brightest Day is such a hit. Most of the titles under the banner are solid, but the series is utter shit.

ha that rhymes...I wish I could do that all the time 

Also, has anybody seen the solicit for Batman/Superman in october? Kara+Damian=lulz? Honestly it seems like *insert character here*+Damian=lulz.


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2010)

mow said:


> Or you know, rather than blaming Didio, point the finger at all the fucking morons who bought Brightest Day and made it a commercial success despite it being a shit fest.



Amen 





> Most of the titles under the banner are solid, but the series is utter shit.



It's amazing how things could have transitioned from Blackest Night Okay to Brightest Day BLOODY AWFUL 

The whole goddamn thing is filler incarnate. Probably the first most fail successful one at that. 

Why the hell does it even need to be long? 

This fucking shit series is going up to #12 issues


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2010)

I get the purpose of it. Johns brought back these people, so they obviously have to do something to justify their return. 

Problem is, that something is BOOOOORRRRINNNNG.

The only characters that really need that justification however are Aliveman, Firestorm, and the aquapeeps.

I think Johns needs to dial it back a little bit. He was obviously at his best when focusing on individual franchises. Its why SCW is the better of the three events, and why I'll be really disappointed if Flashpoint is DC wide.


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2010)

The stupidest part has to be Blackqualad's appearance

Yes, I know they're trying to promote Young Justice but really....Blackqualad is of importance plot relevance to Brightest day? That's lazy writing at it's finest. The least they could do is bring him in, in the likely scenario that Aquaman gets his own series and Blackqualad is a Aquaman wannabe or something.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2010)

So its kinda ironic what with the discussion about 7S happening right before Shilo Norman comes back into comics.


----------



## Agent (Jul 22, 2010)

Brightest Day is long because they seem to have no plan ahead. Just drag the story as much as possible and get nowhere even after a few issues.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2010)

Cheeseburger.

They actually WASTED panels for that?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 22, 2010)

lol

Has the new Aqualad even shown up yet?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2010)

@WW

I actually don't think they plan on Flashpoints to be DC wide, at least I really hope not as I don't see how it could become a company wide event.


----------



## Agent (Jul 22, 2010)

Yea he's in Brightest Day. But so far he's scared to swim. So that should waste issues lol


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2010)

Parallax said:


> @WW
> 
> I actually don't think they plan on Flashpoints to be DC wide, at least I really hope not as I don't see how it could become a company wide event.



I just remember the teaser featured the trinity, and in the new legion book it was mentioned as a big moment in history.

Desperately hoping its more SCW, less BN. Basically, I dont want to see Superman, Wonder Woman, and Batman taking prominent roles in my Flash event. I want to see Kid Flash, The Flashes (Jay and Wally), Max Mercury, Impulse, and Jessie Quick taking prominent roles in my Flash event.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2010)

I think it'll be more like SCW where they'll be there but they wont have a big role in it.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 22, 2010)

Sweet Prince said:


> Yea he's in Brightest Day. But so far he's scared to swim. So that should waste issues lol



Really?

I believe I'll wait for the show. Weisman's work usually delivers nice things.


----------



## Bender (Jul 22, 2010)

All these ridiculously bad decisions made by DC comics are making me cry


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ZiOjAmXDjW4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh Blaqua.  You remind me so hard of Spike from X-Men Evolution.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 23, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Oh Blaqua.  You remind me so hard of Spike from X-Men Evolution.



Indeed

and they managed to mess up their own timeline in like 2 minutes of talking about it.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 23, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> [YOUTUBE]ZiOjAmXDjW4[/YOUTUBE]


I like the animation style compared too Batman:B&B


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 23, 2010)

Sweet Prince said:


> Yea he's in Brightest Day. But so far he's scared to swim. So that should waste issues lol


He has?


ghstwrld said:


> [YOUTUBE]ZiOjAmXDjW4[/YOUTUBE]



I love how there is no Wonder Woman representative. 

Major +1 for the Arrow family and the Martian's

Blaqua dies. Replaced with Hispanic Aqua Girl. Calling it right fucking now


----------



## Taleran (Jul 23, 2010)

HALLELUJAH!!!!!



> Concrete date from Multiversity? "I can't give you a concrete date because Frank Quitely is drawing one," Morrison said with a laugh, adding that he thinks next summer.





> "When are we going to get a classic Wonder Woman story out of you?" Morrison: "Soon."





> Any chance Flex Mentallo might come back into print? "We hear vague rumors that something may happen," Morrison said. "If anybody asked you guys, we didn't say anything," Sattler added.
> 
> Morrison said that the unseen cover by Frank Quitely for what was to be the Flex Mentallo trade paperback is "the most amazing thing."





> Morrison informs the crowd that Absolute We3 comes out next year, with 10 pages of new Frank Quitely art that essentially serves as "the definitive, director's cut edition."





> Audience member asked if Morrison might go back to the New Gods in the future. Morrison indicated that he probably would, and likes them being on Earth 51 with Kamandi, putting Kirby concepts together and "going from scratch on a new world."





> "Writing books like Final Crisis and JLA, is there anybody you'd like to do an ongoing with, after getting a small taste of them?" Morrison: "Not too much right now," though adding that there are a lot of different characters and a lot of different versions of characters in Multiversity.





> Any chance Morrison might take on the Marvel (Shazam) family? Morrison said that one of the Multiversity titles will be a 38-pager called "Thunder World," and contains "everything I wanted to say about those characters."





> Irving is asked if he's working on Multiversity with Grant. "Yes, you are," Morrison eagerly answered for him.
> Friday July 23, 2010 2:39




And in one swift stroke most of DCs sins are absolved.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 23, 2010)

young justice looks pretty cool to me. i'm excited.

and isn't artemis the wonder woman representative?

i'm guessing is robin dick? and is kid flash wally?

and animation looks EXACTLY like the crisis on two earths animated movie. it would be cool if they were set in the same universe. although i'm gonna re-watch it to see if it would contradict the timeline or characters.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 23, 2010)

tari101190 said:


> young justice looks pretty cool to me. i'm excited.
> 
> and isn't artemis the wonder woman representative?
> 
> ...



Intially I thought Atremis would rep the Arrow fam and the WW fam, but notice the guys didnt mention her

Also, I'm gonna assume that's Tim and Bart, only because of Conner and the fact that we see a grown up Speedy/Roy Harper/Red Arrow (which looks badass btw) so I think that means they'll have a ep with the older Titans and such.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 23, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Intially I thought Atremis would rep the Arrow fam and the WW fam, but notice the guys didnt mention her
> 
> Also, I'm gonna assume that's Tim and Bart, only because of Conner and the fact that we see a grown up Speedy/Roy Harper/Red Arrow (which looks badass btw) so I think that means they'll have a ep with the older Titans and such.


i would've thought it was tim and bart too but it's a 'new' dc universe. supermans only been around 10 years. robin only 4. doubt thats enough time for robin to be on it's third incarnation. 

timeline is definately messed up, like someone said. but it looks good enough that we might not notice. but i would love to see nightwing. and robins costume isn't green enough to be dicks i gues. maybe it is tim.

though a messed up timmeline


----------



## Agent (Jul 23, 2010)

Morrison on WW makes me a tad bit excited.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 23, 2010)

tari101190 said:


> i would've thought it was tim and bart too but it's a 'new' dc universe. supermans only been around 10 years. robin only 4. doubt thats enough time for robin to be on it's third incarnation.
> 
> timeline is definately messed up, like someone said. but it looks good enough that we might not notice. but i would love to see nightwing. and robins costume isn't green enough to be dicks i gues. maybe it is tim.
> 
> though a messed up timmeline


Think of it like this. 

If Batman and Superman became active at the same time, and say, Bruce got Dick in like year 2 when Dick would've been 12 or 13. By year 6 (when this Robin became active) Dick would've been maybe 15 or 16 and coulve already broken away to become Nightwing. Which means when the series starts, he'd be like 20.

Also, we both know Jason doesn't exist in anything animated unless its Under the Red Hood 

And just because Supes has been around for ten years doesn't mean Batman hasn't been there longer.


----------



## Bender (Jul 23, 2010)

> Oh Blaqua. You remind me so hard of Spike from X-Men Evolution.



Heh, I thought the same thing on day one 

Young Justice animation looks fucking beautiful



			
				Sweet Prince said:
			
		

> Morrison on WW makes me a tad bit excited.



A Tad? You should be very excited. The same man that pimped Batman is going to do the same for Wonder Woman.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 23, 2010)

> Any chance Morrison might take on the Marvel (Shazam) family? Morrison said that one of the Multiversity titles will be a 38-pager called "Thunder World," and contains "everything I wanted to say about those characters."


Interesting, very interesting.


----------



## vicious1 (Jul 23, 2010)

Absolute We3 with ten new pages? FUCK YES. Hopefully I'll be fully employed by then.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2010)

Honestly all these Morrison announcements have made me excited for comics in a way that I didn't think was possible.  I'm so glad that the higher ups are really letting him do whatever he wants.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 23, 2010)

> Morrison said he'd love to write more "Frankenstein" (from his "7 Soldiers"), but "I can't write everything."



 *DESPAIR*


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 23, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> [YOUTUBE]ZiOjAmXDjW4[/YOUTUBE]


Why does Miss Martian have freckles? Or are those pimples? 

Shit looks really good though. Don't get Artemis, why couldn't they use Speedy?


----------



## Agent (Jul 23, 2010)

Bender said:


> A Tad? You should be very excited. The same man that pimped Batman is going to do the same for Wonder Woman.



I only say a tad because even though I like Morrison's writing oftentimes it is quite troublesome to follow him.

Also, just because he's had a great Batman run, doesn't necessarily mean it will translate well for Wonder Woman.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2010)

Taleran said:


> HALLELUJAH!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its... beautiful.

Also I'm eagerly awaiting the reveal of Morrison's WW artist, all we know so far is that he works for Marvel right now and he won't do it without him


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2010)

> Irving is asked if he's working on Multiversity with Grant. "Yes, you are," Morrison eagerly answered for him.
> Friday July 23, 2010 2:39


something about this just makes me laugh


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 23, 2010)

> Also I'm eagerly awaiting the reveal of Morrison's WW artist, all we know so far is that he works for Marvel right now and he won't do it without him


Heh, so who does cheesecake in Marvel right now?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Glued (Jul 23, 2010)

I WANT MORE FRANKENSTEIN!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2010)

> A fan asked how Morrison knows he hasn't already been hit by Omega beams. "I don't, and I really don't care," he said. "If this is one of those awful lives, it's not so bad." JMS joked that he's already been hit because, in a previous life, Morrison had a New Jersey accent. Morrison put on such an accent and sputtered, "What the--Jesus Christ! What's going on!" After laughter subsided, he said, "Now you've all got to do Scottish accents.


I hope this was taped


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 23, 2010)

What the fuck @ Kid Flash's glasses?


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

I hope they keep the maturity they had in Justice League Unlimited and have it not all be about saving the day one second and teenage hormones the next.

Still looks really good though.


----------



## mootz (Jul 24, 2010)

I love hearing adults talk about teenage hormones, it aint weird at all.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 24, 2010)

The animation for Young Justice looks beautiful.

Really really hope its Tim and Bart though.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 24, 2010)

I'd lol if it's Jason and then they kill him, then have Superboy replace him as team leader.

Anyway, I want Wonder Girl to replace Artemis(because she contracts AIDS, which is inline with that sex and hormones thing they were talking about and what with her being a member of the GA family), or join the team somewhere down the line, if not at the very least make multiple guest appearances.


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I hope this was taped



My friend taped the whole things, one he has it up ill share =D

All morrison news : So happy, so so so soso so happy


----------



## Bender (Jul 24, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> I'd lol if it's Jason and then they kill him, then have Superboy replace him as team leader.



  

That's a fucked up idea




Should make Young Justice Robin similar to Teen Titans Robin


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 24, 2010)

teen titans robins attitude was pretty cool...though that was dick. i don't want this guy to be dick. Chaos Ghost explained it pretty well.

i want nightwing to show up! and wonder girl too i guess.

i'm sure young justice will be amazing, but at the same time i wish the DCAU had created this show aswell as teen titans and legin of superheroes.

i recently bought batman beyond issue #1 and issue #2 online (dunno if #2 is actualy out yet though?), aswell as superman/batman annual #4 since i love the DCAU (although batman beyond was my least fave series).

superman/batman was really good i think, and it even had mon-el cameo at the end. but i doubt it's canon cos the phantom zone seemed really different to what i could remember. but besides that it seemed to fit in pretty well. even the art matched up.

currently waiting for superman earth one and batman earth one i guess.


----------



## Bender (Jul 24, 2010)

No, fuck no don't put Nightwing in Young Justice

If they want to do that then make an Outsiders cartoon series


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2010)

Above: The Truth.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 24, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> What the fuck @ Kid Flash's glasses?



callback to impulse? I thought they worked ok.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 24, 2010)

Bender said:


> No, fuck no don't put Nightwing in Young Justice
> 
> If they want to do that then make an Outsiders cartoon series



Why no Nightwing in Young Justice?

Nightwing is awesome as the cool as hell older brother who's completely comfortable telling one of the scariest dads in the world to STFU when he's being a batdouche.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 24, 2010)

> No, fuck no don't put Nightwing in Young Justice


He probably means as a guest, not a member addition. 

YJ is a teen show, teenagers = crazy. Dick wouldn't fit.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 24, 2010)

Except that it looks like Robin will be Dick.


----------



## Bender (Jul 24, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Why no Nightwing in Young Justice?



Because it's about the YJ not 

the cool older bros like Wing

Shit, it's time to bring in his own cartoon 

when he's in charge of the team in his Nightwing persona

So far only the Robins have been given that honor


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah i didn't mean apart of the team. obvisouly he's not or he'd be revealed already. and this is young justice so i wouldn't expect him to be apart ofthe team anyway. but he should show up in an ep or something since we know other characters will, like the justice league.

if anything he would be someone they can look upto like as a mentor since he would have been through this phase of teenage hero before. so a storyline revolving around robin would be a good time for him to how up maybe. not as a regular character though, a cameo like someone said.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jul 25, 2010)

Like I said, Speedy/Red Arrow is confirmed. He's obviously an adult in one pic, a teen in the other. You think he'd be the only one? No


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 25, 2010)

Exactly, Nightwing would be an awesome recurring guest character. I dont want him as part of the team, thought that was obvious.

And honestly, im not sure if Ill watch it if its not Tim. I know its petty, but im tired of DC animation just taking aspects of Tim (Dick in TT with Tim's costume and bo staff, Jason Todd having his costume in Under the red hood, DCAU Tim being a combo of jason and tim) but never actually using him.

Also, if Kid Flash is Wally and not Bart i might not watch it.

Its just, if you're going to make a young justice show, use the 3 founding members.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 25, 2010)

IGN said:
			
		

> Young Justice will be comprised of Robin (Dick Grayson), Kid Flash (Wally West), Aqualad (new to the DCU, just appearing in Brightest Day #4), Superboy (Connor Kent), Miss Martian and Artemis (previously Artemiz in the DCU). The new Aqualad will be the leader of the team of side kicks which want more responsibility than just playing second fiddle to their superhero counterparts.


If this is true count me out. Its funny, ive never been the "this isnt like the comic, count me out" type, but this is just too much.

No Tim Drake, No Bart Allen, new aqualad leading the team? No thank you. Even with Alan Tudyk as Green Arrow (awesome.) thats just too much fail for me.


----------



## Bender (Jul 25, 2010)

Aye, I agree fuck this

Too much whoring Dick Grayson as Robin


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 25, 2010)

I love Dick Grayson, dont get me wrong. Just make him Nightwing already, I mean they did it in DCAU. And didn't they do it in "the batman"?

He's cooler as Nightwing than he ever was as Robin.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 25, 2010)

*WHERE'S ALL OF THE NEWS ABOUT WONDER WOMAN?*


----------



## Castiel (Jul 25, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I love Dick Grayson, dont get me wrong. Just make him Nightwing already, I mean they did it in DCAU. And didn't they do it in "the batman"?
> 
> He's cooler as Nightwing than he ever was as Robin.



The Batman ended with Dick still being a little kid.

It was Brave and the Bold who did the whole Nightwing thing (quite well I think)


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 25, 2010)

Wish they'd just make another JLA cartoon, like maybe a TV series continuation of Crisis on Two Earths JLA.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 25, 2010)

That's pretty much what this show is.


----------



## Bender (Jul 25, 2010)

> He's cooler as Nightwing than he ever was as Robin.



That's the thing with DC comics fans, namely the ones on DC message board, writers, DCAU they're too hung over the good ol' days. When Dick was Robin and Barbara was Batgirl. Trust me about this (started a thread on Cass Cain progress they derailed by talking about Barbara being Batgirl) everyone hates change of their characters positions. 

Or....It's possible Young Justice is within DCAU timeframe as Teen Titans cartoons. I guess this is the writers trying to remind viewers of the old cartoon (seeing how it was on only 4 years ago). I suppose it's the writers way of saying it's too difficult to recreate Tim's YY persona into an animated series.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 25, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> That's pretty much what this show is.


Yeah, no. Not at all.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 26, 2010)

> Last Saturday afternoon at Comic-Con International in San Diego, J. Michael Straczynski held a lively discussion of his work on “Wonder Woman,” “Superman,” potential film projects, and the skeletons in his writing closet...
> 
> Straczynski began by saying the rude introduction in the convention program upset many people, including his own agent. It read as follows:
> 
> ...



READ MORE -


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

Ah, that JMS.

Maybe he's bitter from his time with Marvel.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 29, 2010)

The chick featured on the DC Nation page looked like Kate Kane aka Batwoman in b/w


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 29, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> He's cooler as Nightwing than he ever was as Robin.



Well yeah, he was last Robin in, what, the early 1980s? Of course he was lame as Robin back then!


----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Castiel (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh yeah I remember reading about the Luthor stuff in his letter on TvTropes, but  at the detail in the Black Manta stuff.

Also I guess it makes sense his full name would be Geoffrey but when I think of that name I can only think of that Girrafe.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok DC I give up, what is this


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wednesday Comics 2? Or something in the same vein?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 5, 2010)

If Lil' Justice League returns, I'm all for it.

I AM THE GOSHDARN BATMAN.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Taleran (Aug 11, 2010)

Batman / Superman #75 Cover.


----------



## Bender (Aug 11, 2010)

So that's where Professor Xavier went


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 11, 2010)

Did they put a good writer on the book or something? What justifies Superman/Batman getting a Quitely cover?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 11, 2010)

it has its 75th Issue during the year DC celebrates its 75th Anniversary.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 11, 2010)

> This November, the comic book version of the much-loved BATMAN: THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD cartoon series gets a new look and creative team – and series.
> 
> THE ALL-NEW BATMAN: THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD, with the creative team of writer Sholly Fisch and artist Rick Burchett hits the ground running, with appearances by Superman and Shazam! in the first two issues, and that’s only the beginning, as the series promises to surround the Caped Crusader with an A-list cast of co-stars and surprise guests, in the same fun, energetic vein as the hit cartoon television program “Batman: The Brave and the Bold” from Warner Bros. Animation, airing Fridays at 7:30 p.m. ET/PT on Cartoon Network.
> 
> And as an added bonus, here’s a look at the first cover. Stay tuned to The Source for more on the new series.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 11, 2010)

Ah, Batman: The Brave and The Bold.

One of the better lighter cartoons I liked watching.



Petes12 said:


> Did they put a good writer on the book or something? What justifies Superman/Batman getting a Quitely cover?



I echo this, 75th landmark issue aside.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2010)

It just occured to me that the first two arcs of Superman/Batman are adapted into DVD movies, does this mean his arc with Carlos Pacheco with the LoSV will make it to the small screen in the future?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 12, 2010)

> *SECRET ORIGIN: THE STORY OF DC COMICS
> *
> Warner Bros. Pictures presents an enthralling examination of the creative forces behind the World’s Greatest Super Heroes in Secret Origin: The Story of DC Comics, an all-new documentary that takes viewers behind the scenes of the iconic company with unprecedented access to the Warner Bros. and DC Comics archives. Narrated by Ryan Reynolds, Secret Origin: The Story of DC Comics will be distributed by Warner Home Video on November 9, 2010 on DVD for $24.98 (SRP). Secret Origin: The Story of DC Comics will also be available On Demand and for Download.
> 
> ...



Trailer:


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2010)

Spellbound was a good movie and with the team on board for this I'm legitimately excited to check this one out.


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Trailer:



Shiit looks tight 


pek pek pek


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It just occured to me that the first two arcs of Superman/Batman are adapted into DVD movies, does this mean his arc with *Carlos Pacheco with the LoSV* will make it to the small screen in the future?



Now there's an interesting thought. . . but will it profit them enough? The last LoSV cartoon was shortlived, IIRC.



Taleran said:


> Trailer:



Hmm. Will take a looksee when it comes out.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 13, 2010)

You know the current status of DC kinda reminds me of the end of Infinite Crisis

Wonder Woman has a new identity
Batman is taking a trip (bit more exotic than last time)
and
Superman is finding himself.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2010)

Except nothing is really brighter anymore.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 14, 2010)

Batwoman #0 in November!


----------



## Rod (Aug 14, 2010)

Taleran said:


> You know the current status of DC kinda reminds me of the end of Infinite Crisis
> 
> Wonder Woman has a new identity
> Batman is taking a trip (bit more exotic than last time)
> ...



hmm yeah, it's kinda wierd, seems every year DC tries to sell the same ideas on different variations.

Batman away.
Superman away.
Wonder Woman in a journey of self discovery.

Been stuck with this for quite some time right now... That consecutive repeat is kinda annoying tbh

Personally, it pisses me off mainly when they try to sell these stories as "never seen before" when they've been in essence the same, but alas marketing ppl are just doing their job, like it's said just "enjoy the ride".


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 14, 2010)

DC's out of whack! they should do a company wide COIE style reboot.


----------



## Rod (Aug 14, 2010)

> Produced by the Academy Award-nominated team behind Spellbound (Feature Documentary), Secret Origin: The Story of DC Comics combines excerpts from comics, films and television series with the insight of some of history’s most influential comic book creators and editors, among them Neal Adams, Karen Berger, Mike Carlin, Dan DiDio, Neil Gaiman, Geoff Johns, Jim Lee, Paul Levitz, *Dwayne McDuffie*, Grant Morrison, Dennis O’Neil, Paul Pope, Louise Simonson, Mark Waid, Len Wein, and Marv Wolfman.



lolwut.

I'd never have expected this guy in such a thing, he has no backfoot to brag publically from times to times when editors fuck his scripts in a way not so convoluted (they way he complains) but also different from a corporational robot (these we have alot...)per se, I like him imo it shows personality in this case, one of my favourites (prolly top 5 in my personal ranks).

Ofc all in all considering his past works in the cartoons and comics, still wasn't considered that star yet so in this line that's why I didn't expect, however seems a good thing that happened.

But buttt butttt guess what? What can that Ben10 success turns you into.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 14, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Batwoman #0 in November!



It'll be interesting to see what J.H. Williams can produce non-artwise.


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2010)

I hate Roy Harper's character now

Dude is back on drugs


----------



## Rod (Aug 15, 2010)

Hmm. So yeah...

Hei, where's Wally?

Told you.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 15, 2010)

Wally will be back, it's only been a few months.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 17, 2010)

Who doesn't want a hot Amazon princess as a mother/grandmother?

Is Lynda Carter still available to play Queen Hyppolyta?:ho


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2010)

Rod said:


> Hmm. So yeah...
> 
> Hei, where's Wally?
> 
> Told you.



no, you said he'd be dead


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2010)

let this image soak in


----------



## Rod (Aug 17, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> no, you said he'd be dead



That's like one of the things. What I said about it (that you mentioned) is that I believe (and still continue to) Wally would ultimately die in some of these incoming major crossover events.

I was more refering to the part that DC would have alot of difculties/screw up in trying to handle two people supposedly in the main spot, with Wally being the most harmed one. 
.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 17, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> let this image soak in



If you'd shown me this image back in the days of Knightfall, I'd gape in disbelief.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 25, 2010)

Superman/Batman #75 was a mixed bag.



Lot of good bits
Lot of meh bits
Main story was meh


----------



## Bender (Aug 25, 2010)

The gosh darned Batman in ^ pt.1 of Chibi Superman Batman cracked me up


----------



## Thor (Aug 25, 2010)

Well I jut read the All New Wonder Woman and it was hands down better than the last 2 issues of Superman.


----------



## vicious1 (Aug 25, 2010)

The Seagle story in Supes/Bats 75 was only relevant if people read "It's a bird" but even then it was meh.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 25, 2010)

Lil' Leaguers are the greatest thing to come from Superman/Batman


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 25, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Lil' Leaguers are the greatest thing to come from Superman/Batman



*GREAT MUTHA' FRIGGIN' HECK, THISTHISTHIS.*


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 26, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Well I jut read the All New Wonder Woman and it was hands down better than the last 2 issues of Superman.


so did I. JMS made good on his word to impress readers in just 2 issues.

edit:

but the straps are just 
I wonder how long it takes her to put that on. actually I'd like to see that keke.


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Lil' Leaguers are the greatest thing to come from Superman/Batman



DUUUH no shit stooge  

However, did you know the idea stemmed from when Superman was high in "The search for kryptonite" story arc? 








Short but sweet 

IMO Public Enemies is still the best. 

Having Cassandra FUCKING  CAIN in it. Even if she is silent I still enjoyed seeing her appear in an event that impacts the DCU. 

 Although Jeph Loeb is currently fail because due to his sloppy writing on "Ultimate marvel",  "Public enemies" is one of his pieces of work (next to "Longest Halloween" , and "Dark Victory) that I can appreciate.


----------



## Agent (Aug 27, 2010)

Bender said:


> DUUUH no shit stooge
> 
> However, did you know the idea stemmed from when Superman was high in "The search for kryptonite" story arc?
> 
> ...


Don't forget Hush, that definetely belongs there.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 27, 2010)

Chalice said:


> so did I. JMS made good on his word to impress readers in just 2 issues.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



it's very ancient greek looking. so i guess the jacket is for modern settings, and no jacket is more mythical? 

btw superman/batman... you'd think if they're going to make up stupid milestones to celebrate and make a big deal out of, they'd have a good main story to tell. just seems like a cash grab, but maybe that's a fair description for superman/batman as a whole.


----------



## Bender (Aug 27, 2010)

^
Pretty much yeah. 

Superman/Batman is an eye candy series meant for pleasing fans of the two in action. Also Its nostalgia for old schoolers familiar with "World's finest" comic and tv special cartoon movie. Zero continuity relevance, not to mention mixed storylines. If you are interested in looking major storylines that connect to important events then get:
Public Enemies, Supergirl. All the other stories don't try to hide the fact that it's eye candy.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Aug 28, 2010)

cannot wait for this  
listen
Robin has a pretty cool design this time. 
And the producers / concept artists look like they know what they're doing. Hope it's good.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 28, 2010)

Bender said:


> ^
> Pretty much yeah.
> 
> Superman/Batman is an eye candy series meant for pleasing fans of the two in action. Also Its nostalgia for old schoolers familiar with "World's finest" comic and tv special cartoon movie. Zero continuity relevance, not to mention mixed storylines. If you are interested in looking major storylines that connect to important events then get:
> Public Enemies, Supergirl. All the other stories don't try to hide the fact that it's eye candy.



Id hardly call the joe kelly annuals eye candy. 

Also, I liked the issue about their fathers, and the sam loeb+a whole crap load of others Superboy/Robin issue.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 29, 2010)

Read some Batman and Robin, I'm liking it and also Red Robin which I like. I like Tim Drake as a character. The shit that Ra's has put him through just to test him if he's worthy to be his heir is crazy. Damien Wayne is also gives me Lulz and the constant bickering between him and Tim. Is Batgirl any good?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 29, 2010)

Its gotten a little better, and if you're indifferent to the whole batgirl wars (Babs vs. Cass vs. Steph) its a fun little read.

Hardly groundbreaking material though.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 3, 2010)

Not only that but DCAU is going to animate Batman Year one  
But... it will be coming out next year... lol


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 3, 2010)

it will be good as long as Geoff Johns stays away from it. 

too bad.


----------



## Bart (Sep 3, 2010)

Woh, Johns is awesome though ^


----------



## Taleran (Sep 10, 2010)

Picked up the 7 Soldiers Hardcover 1 today. Glorious thing it is.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2010)

It was very tempting but I already fleshed out for the 4 vol. tpb


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2010)

I plan on buying singles cause I'm a chump


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 13, 2010)

> A few weeks ago, Cincinnati retailer Kendall Swafford sparked a debate at ICv2.com when he took his DC Comics sales representative, by name, to task for the publisher?s lack of promotional support for Superman #703. You see, that?s the issue in which the Man of Steel swings through the Queen City during his much-ballyhooed cross-country trek. And Swafford?s store is named ? Up Up & Away.
> 
> ?Why isn?t DC on top of this?? Swafford asked. ?Why isn?t someone from DC Entertainment playing the point man and helping to coordinate efforts to increase sales of the book? This book, if nothing else, plays on our feelings of civic pride, the same way we collectively share in the winning ways of local sports teams.?
> 
> ...




wow


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow delays this early, LOL


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2010)

two more weeks till Superman/Batman Apocalypse and when does Young Justice coming on?


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 14, 2010)

Shadow said:


> two more weeks till Superman/Batman Apocalypse and when does Young Justice coming on?


"Young Justice" starts sometime in november.

i'm excited about "Superman/Batman: Apocalypse" too, and "DC Showcase: Green Arrow" with it. in november will be "Superman/Shazam!: The Return of Black Adam" as well.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 14, 2010)

tari101190 said:


> "Young Justice" starts sometime in november.
> 
> i'm excited about "Superman/Batman: Apocalypse" too, and "DC Showcase: Green Arrow" with it. in november will be "*Superman/Shazam!: The Return of Black Adam*" as well.



Really? That'll be awesome. I loves me some Marvel-family stuff.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 17, 2010)

> *Grant Morrison and Frank Quitely’s book as part of the ten issue Multiversity series next year, will be entitled Pax Americana, as the Charlton/Watchmenesque characters we saw in Final Crisis get their own book. Morrison told UK newstand magazine Comic Heroes that;
> *
> We thought it would be appropriate to re-think and update the kind of in-your-face self-relecting narrative techniques used by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons and to apply them to a whole new story which asks ‘what if Watchmen had been conceived now, in the contemporary political landscape and with the Charlton characters themselves, rather than analogues?
> 
> ...





FUCK
YES!


----------



## Parallax (Sep 17, 2010)

I can't wait for this book


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2010)

Long live Grant Morrison.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 18, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Wow delays this early, LOL



tbh if i were whiffing that bad on writing my favorite character of all time, I'd probably want to slow down and rethink what im doing too! 

like that guy said, i like thor, but his superman has been pretty bad. and thats gotta sting for him.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 18, 2010)

and moore really is a complete shitheap isnt he


----------



## Taleran (Sep 18, 2010)

Spring 2011


> Grant Morrison’s spectacular “All-Star Superman” is going to be one of those PG-13 animated straight-to-DVD movies!
> 
> For my money Morrison’s tale is the best Man of Steel saga since Alan Moore penned the final Earth One Superman story “Whatever Happened To The Man Of Tomorrow?” way back in 1986.
> 
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2010)

I said it before, I'll say it again.

Imagine Morrison's Batman animated.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Long live Grant Morrison.



"I must admit I have no time for the ?80s style ?serious superheroes? books riding the retro wave; never resisting any chance to gratuitously stick the boot in, I thought Watchmen was self-conscious, derivative, and heavy-handed when it first appeared and time hasn?t mellowed my opinion of this vastly overrated series ? so the comics I dislike most of all at the moment are filled with unsexy ?80s retro ?superheroes-in-the-real-world? type stories. All these soldiers-in-tights comics seem miserly and lacking in wonder, surrealism or novelty. Even Alan Moore himself ran screaming from this kind of story and began an ungainly, 15-year long attempt to reinvent himself as me. So why anyone would look to the awkward pomposity of mid-?80s comics for inspiration is baffling" - Grant Morrison


----------



## Slice (Sep 18, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Spring 2011





I read that this morning, when i saw the headline for a moment i hated it for beeing animated...

_"Oh Baby!! Grant Morrison?s ALL-STAR SUPERMAN Coming To Screen With *Christina Hendricks as Lois* and Ed Asner as Perry!!"_

I hope they try to do Quitelys style.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2010)

I love the fact that Morrison has the balls to just call out Moore.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 19, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I said it before, I'll say it again.
> 
> Imagine Morrison's Batman animated.



I actually dont think it'd benefit all that much from being animated. It's not particularly action driven. You couldnt end it with a big straight up brawl against the black hand.


----------



## mow (Sep 19, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> "I must admit I have no time for the ’80s style “serious superheroes” books riding the retro wave; never resisting any chance to gratuitously stick the boot in, I thought Watchmen was self-conscious, derivative, and heavy-handed when it first appeared and time hasn’t mellowed my opinion of this vastly overrated series – so the comics I dislike most of all at the moment are filled with unsexy ’80s retro “superheroes-in-the-real-world” type stories. All these soldiers-in-tights comics seem miserly and lacking in wonder, surrealism or novelty. Even Alan Moore himself ran screaming from this kind of story and began an ungainly, 15-year long attempt to reinvent himself as me. So why anyone would look to the awkward pomposity of mid-’80s comics for inspiration is baffling" - Grant Morrison



More proof Final Crisis was a big "fuck you, dad!" 

I agree, not merely because I'd shag Morrison, but because Watchmen stands as does Miles Davis' Kind of Blue does for jazz: a highly esteemed piece of work within the genre by one of it's most prominent and influential artists, which is a solid piece of work that is still one upped by all that followed. I respect the heritage and the influence, but fact of the matter is, it's wanked off to by many as the single most important thing in the medium. 

Charles Mingus' _The Black Saint & Sinner Lady_ or Ornette Coleman's _The Shape of Jazz to Come_ are vastly more crucial and superior (which, funny enough, go perfectly well in conjuction with Harvey Pekar's _American Splendor _and Morrison's _The Invisibles_)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 19, 2010)

Watchmen is, no doubt, one of the more important texts of the medium. The MOST important text? Well, there's IS more to the medium than superheroes.

There's a lot of history in comics, and a lot of material before the mainstream market of the superhero. Dating all the way back to as early as the woodblock in the 1400s, and the 1700s which saw William Hogarth's "A Rake's Progress" and the early advent of the wood balloon and cartooning.

And the horror comics back then!

There's a lot more to comics than superheroes. Even in the past.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 19, 2010)

wow

This means Morrison is a straight bullshit artist during interviews, yes?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2010)

uh no I don't think its like that at all


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 19, 2010)

The bit where he makes an about-face doesn't strike you in any way?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2010)

Don't get it, he was talking about how he prefered the whimsy of silver age and such over the grim dark hyper realism, and all of his comics reflect this


----------



## Taleran (Sep 19, 2010)

That doesn't even say anything about artists.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 19, 2010)

Morrison says Watchmen and stories like it are basically shit, that he can't imagine why anyone would want to go back to that shitty well for anything because even Alan Moore doesn't want to do it, and now he's diving head-first into it.

You guys don't see the disconnect?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 19, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> and now he's diving head-first into it.



No I really don't see that with *any* of his comics. Especially the recent ones.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 19, 2010)

I look at it this way:

I'm not going to enjoy All-Star Superman for the same reasons I enjoyed Watchmen.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 19, 2010)

Um, he says he's doing so in the interview you posted, Tal.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 19, 2010)

ghstwrld said:


> Um, he says he's doing so in the interview you posted, Tal.



You mean this



> We thought it would be appropriate to *re-think* and *update* the kind of in-your-face self-relecting narrative techniques used by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons and to apply them to a whole new story which asks ‘what if Watchmen had been *conceived now*, in the contemporary political landscape and with the Charlton characters themselves, *rather than analogues*?



Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.

Yeah I might not make hasty generalizations about a book still a year out. Or filtered through these 2 creators minds. Basically Ghst you still CRAZY.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 19, 2010)

It's more like the well isn't so shitty when Morrison himself goes to it for material.

Anyway...


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 20, 2010)

I get what ghstwrld is saying. If he didn't feel watchmen has any inherent worth he wouldn't mine it for material. fact is he probably doesn't think it's as bad as he says, people exaggerate when they get into arguments.


----------



## Glued (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys, I just read a Green Arrow book and for no reason explainable, Batman appeared.

Is it me, or has Batman gain a form of omnipresence.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 21, 2010)

Wildstorm and Zuda are *DEAD*


----------



## Parallax (Sep 21, 2010)

They've been dead for a long time


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2010)

Wildstorm still limbs pathetically since Lee is in charge.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 21, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Hey guys, I just read a Green Arrow book and for no reason explainable, Batman appeared.
> 
> Is it me, or has Batman gain a form of omnipresence.



There's a reason they refused to actually kill him off during Final Crisis. He's entered the same stage of immortality that Superman has.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 22, 2010)

It's the Goddamn Batman.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2010)

ok damn I didn't realize Taleran was speaking literally.

well damn, that must have been a though choice for Lee emotionally.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 24, 2010)

So, read the most recent Titans issue.

Druggie Roy is jumping the border between so bad its good, and just so so bad.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 24, 2010)

Is it still a terrible read?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes.

But you get to see Roy pause in the process of saving children from being siphoned for a super drug to think "Hmm..I wonder what that high is like?"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 4, 2010)

That high is like?

They actually did that?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 4, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> That high is like?
> 
> They actually did that?



*Roy comes upon a room with a bunch of kids in canisters hooked up to tubes and shit (think human batteries from the matrix)*
Roy: This is sick, how anyone could use kids to make this disgusting drug. Horrible!
Roy: *intrigued pause*
Roy: I wonder what that high is like?

Pretty much the scene right there.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 4, 2010)

It's not enough to destroy the pedestal. No, they have to rub his face in the dirt.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 8, 2010)

*Confirmed*:Green Lantern Trailer To Debut In Front Of Deathly Hallows 



> At the New York Comic Con today, Green Lantern writer Geoff Johns told the audience of his spotlight panel that the trailer for "GREEN LANTERN" will indeed be seen in front of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1 as many expected.
> 
> Johns also claimed that the movie will be faithful to the comics. ""If you guys like the comics now, you'll probably like the film"


----------



## alanmoore (Oct 9, 2010)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> It's the Goddamn Batman.



you're absolutely right but i'm joking!!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 9, 2010)

I love R.E.B.E.L.S.

I'd fuck it raw if I could


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 9, 2010)

Didn't expect the Guardians to pick on the other one. And for what? Who knows.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 9, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I love R.E.B.E.L.S.
> 
> I'd fuck it raw if I could



That's one of those series I desperately need to get  caught up on.

I read the first trade, loved it, and then inexplicably stopped. Shame on me, I know.

/getting  caught up now.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 9, 2010)

alanmoore said:


> you're absolutely right but i'm joking!!



He defeated Darkseid for fuck sake.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 9, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> That's one of those series I desperately need to get  caught up on.
> 
> I read the first trade, loved it, and then inexplicably stopped. Shame on me, I know.
> 
> /getting  caught up now.



You won't regret it my friend.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 9, 2010)

Usually when the protagonist is a huge asshole you get tired of him quick, but Bedard finds the right balance between "insufferable prick" and "magnificent bastard"


----------



## illmatic (Oct 9, 2010)

*NYCC*:Green Lantern Animated Series info


*Spoiler*: _Q&A highlights_ 



-- Will we see Guy Gardner? Tune in and see.
-- Will it tie into the rest of the Timm version of the DC universe? Not really, and there won't be much by way of crossovers with characters like Superman and Batman.
-- There will be some characters from the DC universe, but not the ones you'd expect.
-- They're staying away from Sinestro for now because of the movie franchise.
-- Why CGI? Timm says they've been interested for a while in getting into it, and this seemed perfect for the format because of the power ring constructs and the aliens and so on.
-- Expect social justice "up the wazoo," joked Krieg. The episode will have morals to the stories, though don't expect Hal to show up at the end and say things like, "Bullying is bad!"
-- In response to the suggestion that DC has no good villains, Timm joked that they decided to borrow some of Marvel's villains.
-- They're gonna skip over the origin story since they figure everyone will know it by the time the movie comes out. Plus, it's covered in a Gilligan's Island-type theme song.
-- The Black Lanterns might happen… eventually.
-- The voice cast is top secret right now.
-- It's not directly tied into the recent GL direct-to-DVD movie.
-- Chip will probably show up.
-- Each episode is standalone, but there is a "very strong" arc that ties them together.
-- Will Alan Scott show up? No comment.
-- Carol Ferris will be seen a lot even though the show won't spend much time on Earth. You do the math.
-- They expect it will be in a primetime slot.
-- Timm wants to do more CGI shows, but "hopes against hope" that 2D cartoons will continue too.
-- The animation is being done in Taiwan, but there are a lot of Americans handling design and storyboards and the such. "And they're all using the same bathroom."
-- "There are other kinds of Lanterns, and you will love them."





Blocky all 3d CGI style is meh. The inspiration is said to be "The Incredibles"
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*NYCC*:Young Justice Animated Series info

*Spoiler*: _Q&A Highlights_ 




-- The Justice League aren't in the show "a lot a lot." Batman is around to hand out missions and Red Tornado is kind of like the kids' den mother, while Black Canary is in charge of training them.
-- Captain Marvel will hang around with the group since he's secretly a 10-year-old kid.
-- "Secrets and lies" will be a big part of the show. The Justice League is keeping secrets from Young Justice. The kids are keeping secrets from each other, and even from themselves.
-- Dick Grayson's identity is secret, though he does tell Kid Flash. But don't tell Batman that he did.
-- Will we see Wondergirl or Captain Marvel Jr.? The producers are staying quiet now, but you can expect over 150 DC universe characters to show up in the first 18 episodes alone.
-- Speedy's membership in the group is unclear. "Watch the first episode."
-- Going with Wally and Dick was in keeping with the whole concept of portraying the early years of the DC world.
-- The show will be dark, but also expect a lot of humor and romance. Joss Whedon's work is a big influence.
-- There is "tremendous significance" to the ice theme of the villains in the clips screened.
-- There are no embargoes from the studio on any characters, though at the beginning of the series there were four characters they couldn't use. That's no longer the case.
-- The producers heavily hinted that the Wonder Twins might show up.
-- Jay Garrick will show up, meaning that there was a Golden Age of superheroes in this world.
-- Characters will age.
-- The producers have great hopes for the toys, bed sheets, talking banks and so on that will be based on the series.
-- The technology won't be too far advanced beyond what exists in reality.




_
To sum it all up, this show looks like it's gonna kick ass.
_
Young Justice will preview next month as a one-hour pilot on Cartoon Network and then air regularly starting in January.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 9, 2010)

Blocky, eh?

Pixar-blocky? Interesting.

I first thought Timm-blocky.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 10, 2010)

Interested in both, but the YJ roster still irks me a bit


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 10, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Interested in both, but the YJ roster still irks me a bit



Yea. I'll watch the show, but I doubt ill ever get over the exclusion of Tim and Bart, even with the reasons they've given.

EDIT: reading REBELS now, Vril is hilarious. Especially when he talks to the press.

"Let me be clear. I did NOT do this for the monetary reward. I did this to clear the good name of Dox! Think of me not as brainiac's son, but as the man who brought this monster to justice!

Nevertheless...deposit the funds to my account within the hour, or else."



EDIT part Deux: "Vril Dox doesn't run from anything"

cut to Vril running from brainiac with an "ohfuckohfuckohfuck" look on his face.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 10, 2010)

136(!)issues of Batman No Man's Land readied,I want more epic arc ala Hush and NML.


----------



## Slice (Oct 10, 2010)

These Young Justice infos look great. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 10, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea. I'll watch the show, but I doubt ill ever get over the exclusion of Tim and Bart, even with the reasons they've given.
> 
> EDIT: reading REBELS now, Vril is hilarious. Especially when he talks to the press.
> 
> ...



I'm just irked that they merged two generations of Titans. If they wanted early DCU with Dick and Wally, fine, then based it around Speedy and Donna and Aqualad and MAYBE age up some characters to make it fit (like Superboy perhaps)

You wanna bring people like Miss Martian and Superboy to the forefront and shit like that? Fine. Put Tim and Bart in it like they belong. 

Also, Vril Dox should be a Guardian


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 10, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Interested in both, but the YJ roster still irks me a bit



As cool as it would be to have Tim and Bart, I like Dick Grayson too so it doesnt really bother me... and Wally strikes me as a character who was pretty similar to Bart early on. That you never see a modern take on the original sidekicks in comics helps too.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 10, 2010)

Unless they do one of those multiverse episodes.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 10, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm just irked that they merged two generations of Titans. If they wanted early DCU with Dick and Wally, fine, then based it around Speedy and Donna and Aqualad and MAYBE age up some characters to make it fit (like Superboy perhaps)
> 
> You wanna bring people like Miss Martian and Superboy to the forefront and shit like that? Fine. Put Tim and Bart in it like they belong.



Exactly. That reasoning doesn't fly when half the roster is current generation superheroes.

Also, im just tired of seeing dick as robin. BTAS, The Batman, Teen Titans, and now this.

I'd be much more interested in seeing Dick as Nightwing in this, playing the role of Robin's so much cooler older brother 



> Also, Vril Dox should be a Guardian



Why would he want to be a guardian when he's about to run the GLC out of business?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 10, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Exactly. That reasoning doesn't fly when half the roster is current generation superheroes.
> 
> Also, im just tired of seeing dick as robin. BTAS, The Batman, Teen Titans, and now this.
> 
> I'd be much more interested in seeing Dick as Nightwing in this, playing the role of Robin's so much cooler older brother



IDK I don't Tim's true appeal works for anything other than comics. I personally feel that in most animations and movies that Bruce's super smartness and epxert detectiveness is downplayed alot because since its a faster paced medium than comics. And, since those aspects also happen to be Tim's best traits, I think that's why we don't see much of him outside of the comics. And when we did in the DCAU he was basically just Jason Todd





> Why would he want to be a guardian when he's about to run the GLC out of business?



Just to troll. Plus I'm sure they have knowledge at their disposal that not even Vril knows of


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 10, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> IDK I don't Tim's true appeal works for anything other than comics. I personally feel that in most animations and movies that Bruce's super smartness and epxert detectiveness is downplayed alot because since its a faster paced medium than comics. And, since those aspects also happen to be Tim's best traits, I think that's why we don't see much of him outside of the comics. And when we did in the DCAU he was basically just Jason Todd



Bah, there's still room for "the smart guy" in cartoons. But maybe im biased.

And yea, Tim has never really been in anything but comics. He just gets cannibalized by other robins (his staff and uniform from TT, His friends and team from YJ, his OYL uniform from Under the Red Hood)

Although I suppose jason has as much of a right to that uniform.



> Just to troll. Plus I'm sure they have knowledge at their disposal that not even Vril knows of



Ha true. Him and Ganthet could then team up to be the ultimate pain in the ass for the guardians.


----------



## Slice (Oct 11, 2010)

Maybe someday we will finally get some Nightwing / (Tim)Robin interaction in an animated series.

They both lack appearances.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2010)

Yea, it'd be nice.

Like I said, I think Dick has much more appeal as Nightwing than he does as Robin. Im tired of seeing Dick as Robin. Between TAS and Teen Titans i've had more than enough.

And im not even going to lie, if they build up any level of Dick/Conner bromance on the young justice show im going to be totally butthurt about it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 11, 2010)

While talking about Titans and the like, was I the only one miffed that we never got any Adult Titans interactions in JLU animated series? I mean they totally had Speedy, Nightwing, and Wally all in Universe(with Wally and Speedy being voiced by their TT voice actors) I think it would've been a nice couple of episodes.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2010)

The titans didn't really exist in the DCAU.

Was Wally's history as Kid Flash ever acknowledged?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 11, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> The titans didn't really exist in the DCAU.
> 
> Was Wally's history as Kid Flash ever acknowledged?



What I'm saying is they had the characters, all it would take is one episode to establish that. As far as they go, nothing about Speedy is known except he was clearly GA's sidekick. Nothing about Wally's past is really revealed, and even with Dick they're still all that time in between quitting as Robin and coming back as Nightwing that can be used. 

I'm saying, they couldve pulled it off with ease and made it work.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2010)

Point.

Could have been done in a Wally Flashback episode. Nightwing really should've had some sort of appearance in JLA/JLU. An Obsidian Age like story would have been cool.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 11, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Point.
> 
> Could have been done in a Wally Flashback episode. Nightwing really should've had some sort of appearance in JLA/JLU. An Obsidian Age like story would have been cool.



Only hitch I thought of is the "Titans" would've been only those three and maybe some other random Titans characters, not Aqualad and Donna. I don't think they really make sense of how Batman Aquaman and Wonder Woman could all have sidekicks working together yet none of them knew about each other.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2010)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> 136(!)issues of Batman No Man's Land readied,I want more epic arc ala Hush and NML.



Agreed, people always overlook it because of lackluster tie ins but on the whole No Man's Land was a great Batman epic.

My favorite parts have to be everything Rucka did with Two-Face, with runner up being Joker/Bane/Luthor plotline


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2010)

also Kid Flash in TT was Wally, same eye color


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 12, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> also Kid Flash in TT was Wally, same eye color



Did anybody think otherwise?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2010)

I've run into classmates who think it's bart and that its parallel with JLU


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 12, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I've run into classmates who think it's bart and that its parallel with JLU



Im guessing these classmates know nothing about comics? The TT comic is obviously based on Wolfman/Perez's titans, which would mean Dick is robin and wally is kid flash, just as roy is speedy and garth is aqualad.

Nothing in Teen Titans suggest any parallels, and JLU speedy never makes any mention of the titans.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsnuMjbaqbM&feature[/YOUTUBE]
Young Justice 5 Minute Preview


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 12, 2010)

Holy shit that looks awesome. The animation is definitely top notch, and Aqualad actually seems pretty badass.

The age difference between Dick and Roy is a bit odd though.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 13, 2010)

illmatic said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsnuMjbaqbM&feature[/YOUTUBE]
> Young Justice 5 Minute Preview





Whip Whirlwind said:


> Holy shit that looks awesome. The animation is definitely top notch, and Aqualad actually seems pretty badass.
> 
> The age difference between Dick and Roy is a bit odd though.



Dick actually seems like he's younger than Kid Flash and Aqualad. Anyway, I don't like this Flash-Kid Flash interaction. It makes no sense that Barry acts like Wally and Wally acts like Bart. 

Damn I hope we were being trolled and that really is Tim and Bart


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 13, 2010)

That Young Justice preview is pretty awesome. My only nitpick is Roy's costume, but that's no biggie.

So I guess the first baddies of the show is Cadmus and Kon-El. Neat.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 14, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Holy shit that looks awesome. The animation is definitely top notch, and Aqualad actually seems pretty badass.
> 
> The age difference between Dick and Roy is a bit odd though.



Echoing this.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 18, 2010)

*HOLY
SHIT*





> SUICIDE SQUAD VOL. 1: TRIAL BY FIRE TP
> Written by JOHN OSTRANDER
> Art by LUKE MCDONNELL, DAVE HUNT, BOB LEWIS and KARL KESEL
> Cover by LUKE MCDONNELL and KARL KESEL
> ...


----------



## illmatic (Oct 19, 2010)

I had thought Geoff Johns had just made the title "Secret Origins" up. lol


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 19, 2010)

Taleran said:


> *HOLY
> SHIT*



The real awesomeness I found out from todays solicits is Ollie's new logo and GCPD HCs


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> The real awesomeness I found out from todays solicits is Ollie's new logo and GCPD HCs



So many of the january covers are poster/Tshirt worthy.

For me, it'd be:

Green Lantern
Flash
GLC (Sinestro)
Red Robin
Batman & Robin
Green Arrow
Steel
Booster Gold
Secret Six

Oh my god has everybody seen the Secret Six cover/emblem? It looks SO badass.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2010)

lack of Batman Inc on that list is disturbing


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2010)

Parallax said:


> lack of Batman Inc on that list is disturbing



I dont know why, but the batman inc. cover for january isn't that awesome to me.

I'd take a poster of Inc. #1 though 

And if I could get a high resolution of Quitely's B & R 13 cover, without all the text on it (the bright green one with the joker) i'd definitely make a t shirt out of that...then i'd jizz in my pants.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 19, 2010)

Batwoman won't have started yet.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 19, 2010)

Come on Kon-El!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 19, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So many of the january covers are poster/Tshirt worthy.
> 
> For me, it'd be:
> 
> ...


This times a million


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2010)

I actually will make a few shirts based on those, or at least I wanna


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 19, 2010)

Parallax said:


> I actually will make a few shirts based on those, or at least I wanna



Where do you go to do that anyway?

I def want the GA and SS one. Sinestro....well I have another Sinestro shirt on my wish list soooo.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2010)

Just some little booth at this weekly warehouse event.  Only ten bucks, 8 if I provide the shirt.  I've made some neat music/manga/comic shirts because of them.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 19, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Just some little booth at this weekly warehouse event.  Only ten bucks, 8 if I provide the shirt.  I've made some neat music/manga/comic shirts because of them.



FFFFFFFUUUU that souns like just what I need


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2010)

Parallax said:


> I actually will make a few shirts based on those, or at least I wanna



What images do you use?

If I could find high res images (that don't include things like title, barcode, publishing info, etc.) I'd definitely be doing that like crazy.

EDIT: Im guessing where you go they make the image high res before they print it. I haven't found an online place that will do that.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2010)

Well I usually fix the images myself but I usually have no problem finding HQ images that I wanna use.  I haven't been there for awhile but I plan to make some My Bloody Valentine and Joy Divison shirts and a few comic based ones.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Well I usually fix the images myself but I usually have no problem finding HQ images that I wanna use.  I haven't been there for awhile but I plan to make some My Bloody Valentine and Joy Divison shirts and a few comic based ones.



I just have trouble finding recent/new covers in high res. With bands and stuff its not much trouble, but some recent Quitely/Manapul work is really Tshirtable, but I cant find a good enough image.

How exactly do you go about making low res images into high res?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 20, 2010)

The Flash Rebirth #5:Iris west II becoming Impulse 2,while everyone is fighting Zoom.Bart and Wally reaction are priceless.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Bruce is back


----------



## Parallax (Oct 20, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I just have trouble finding recent/new covers in high res. With bands and stuff its not much trouble, but some recent Quitely/Manapul work is really Tshirtable, but I cant find a good enough image.
> 
> How exactly do you go about making low res images into high res?



Actually I'm really picky with my images so it's a big problem finding images I really like.  I used to toy around with photoshop to fix resolution and clean up images but I haven't done that in awhile.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 24, 2010)

just read S/B Halloween Special. Damian and Kara make a fun little team.

are there any other books featuring them working together?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2010)

I think that was the first time


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 24, 2010)

Watched this week Batman:the Brave and the Bold episode Requiem of a Scarlet Speedster.
Barry Allen kick ass(no Bart) and Prof Zoom is wicked as always .


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yILjtDUmuu4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVbEyaU4zB0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM-ZQYOQpCc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




But fuck damn it,John Wesley Shipp(who played Barry in the 90's live action version of The Flash) as Zoom.Why??? 


If there is any animation/live action series of The Flash being made,it has to have :
-John Wesley Shipp as Barry Allen(well duh).:ho
-Michael Rosenbaum as Wally West(with dyed red hair).
-Kyle Garner as Bart Allen(born for it).
-Linda Park and Iris West 1 is to debate.

Btw,what's up anyway with the issue counting after TF:Rebirth?Are they continue with volume 3(which was TFFMA with Bart) or is it volume 4 ?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2010)

who cares?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 24, 2010)

Confusing much?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 24, 2010)

Ah, Batman: Brave and Bold. . .

Different than TAS, but still good. Surprisingly good.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 24, 2010)

I know I was one of the initial naysayers, but then I tuned in for the first episode, heard the opening credits, and all was good.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 24, 2010)

For those that have doubts, I just point to the Joe Chill episode.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2010)

DCU 1,000,000 returns

Roberson is a good writer so I'll at least flip through it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 27, 2010)

Batman One Million was crazy. Mental kung-fu? Of course.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 27, 2010)

A new DC 1M story line?Bring it on.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2010)

Read new Teen Titans.  Didn't like it, didn't want to burn while reading it.

Art was pretty good though


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 28, 2010)

Gojira said:


> Read new Teen Titans.  Didn't like it, didn't want to burn while reading it.
> 
> Art was pretty good though



Maybe i'm just seeing it relatively, but I thought Teen Titans was pretty good.

Cass could be a little less anti-fun, and Im not sure how I feel about the whole "Teen Titans isn't for heroes in training" bit, but overall it was pretty solid.

And yea, Nicola Scott definitely delivered. 

Overall though, what I liked most is that JT Krul writes Bart in a way that isn't a disservice to his character. For me that's really important since its really the only place to read Bart, and speed force will probably be more Wally than anyone else.


----------



## Glued (Nov 4, 2010)

Can anyone recommend some good aquaman stories?


----------



## Rod (Nov 4, 2010)

You need to read Adventure comics # 435- 437, 441 - 452 and Aquaman vol. 1 #57 -62. These were great stories with Aquaman with great art by Grell and Aparo. There were good villains like Kobra, Black Manta, Ocean Master, the Shark, etc. There were political intrigue, all the Aquafamily had roles to play.Aquaman ' son was killed along with him stepping down from being king, alot of great stories to enjoy.This was Aquaman at his very finest. His stories were so good in fact that DC had to move him from the back of the book to the lead character in front of the book. 

Also,'86 mini-series - it features the debut of the blue "camo" suit and all thirteen issues of Vol. 2 - the series that got canned in favor of Peter David, it was really good just unfortunate timing. And lest I forget his Adventure Comics feature from the '70's - he ahd three back-up features in #335-337, was the lead feature from #441-#452 - Aqualad has three issue back-up #453-455 - that story continues into the revival of Aquaman's series - #57-63, he swims back into Adventure in #460-466, 475-478 and then into Action #517-?, but Action is pencilled by Don Heck who I am not a fan of - although I believe the artist changes later on as he rotates features w/Atom and Airwave.


Besides:

Aquaman v3
PAD's The Atlantis Chronicles (Yet another crime from DC that this magnificent series hasn't been collected)
PAD's Time and Tide
PAD's Aquaman series #1-49 and #63-75 (#50-62 is Larsen's dreadfull run)
PAD's Annuals #1-5
Secret Files and Origins 1998

Aquaman v4
#1-39 (featuring the original Aquaman)
Secret Files and Origins 2003
Sword Of Atlantis #46-47 (a very nice flashback story of the original Aquaman vs King Shark)

Tempest #1-4 (No Aquaman here, but a great series about the most underated Titan of all time)

Batman the Widening Gyre #3 (nice Aquaman Batman interaction)
Deathstroke The Terminator #13 (Aquaman vs Deathstroke)
Gotham Knights #18 (spotlight on Aquaman-Batman friendship)
Green Arrow #3-4 (by Kevin Smith - Nice portrayal of Aquaman and interaction with Ollie)
JLA Our Worlds At War (One of Aquaman's "deaths", good portrayal of Aquaman as king, warrior, husband and hero)
Superman Man of Steel #103 (Orin being a king when confronted by Superman - amazing Mahnke art)
Superman v2 #208 (If only for the great Jim Lee Superman-Aquaman pic)
Wonder Woman v2 #162-163 (Nice two part story with Orin and Diana)
Brave and the Bold v2 #32 (JMS lays down in 22 pages one of the best Aquaman portrayals and stories ever. If you are a Lovecraft fan you don't want to miss this one)

JLA v3 #1-41 (Grant Morrison's run)
JLA v3 #42-54 (Mark Waid has a good run with these issues) 
JLA v3 #66-76 (The Obsidian Age)
JLA v3 #107-114 (Syndicate Rules - Aquaman has some moments, mostly issue #112 where he fights Ultraman)
JLA v3 #115-125 (Some good Aquaman moments, including a fight with an Omac and Despero)
Plus
JLA v3 Annual #4
JLA v3 Secret Files And Origins #1 (the origin of Morrison's JLA)
JLA-JSA Secret Files (has a Tempest Story and an Aquaman bio)
JLA Year One #1-12 (One of Waid's best works in DC)
JLA Earth 2 (Grant Morrison on JLA = pure gold)
JLA Heaven's Ladder (Mark Waid's great story)
JLA Showcase 80-Page Giant (Cool Aquaman-Steel team-up)
JLA Gatekeeper #1-3 (King Aquaman kicks @$$ in this series)
JLA/Avengers (Aquaman is one of the main players and has many cool moments)
Justice #1-12 (Same description as JLA/Avengers)

JLA Classified #1-3 (Grant Morrison again shows how powerfull Aquaman is)
JLA Classified #26-31 (Howard Chaykin's story is one of the highlights of the title and Orin shines in these issues)
JLA Classified #50-54 (Old School story with alot of action and some great Aquaman moments)

Finally Blackest Night Director's Cut has some very nice thoughts of Geoff Johns about Aquaman and a short bio.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 4, 2010)

Rod said:


> *
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet dick rabbits  Is it safe to assume that you are this board's Aquaman authority?


----------



## illmatic (Nov 4, 2010)

Secret Six #27 was Outstanding


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 4, 2010)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Btw,what's up anyway with the issue counting after TF:Rebirth?Are they continue with volume 3(which was TFFMA with Bart) or is it volume 4 ?



I've always been of the school of thought that once a book chances numbering its a new volume. But eh


----------



## Rod (Nov 4, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Sweet dick rabbits  Is it safe to assume that you are this board's Aquaman authority?



I don't think so. I suck Batman dick. 

So much that I study(yes in the very sense of the word) the batcomics.

Anyways, there was an epic time when I was a child in Brazil, that instead of selling various books whose they weren't sure of what return would they give they just had an idea to sell a single book collecting various stories, so when for example buying JLA you would also get Flash, GL, Aquaman, WW, etc... When for another example buying Batman you would also get Nightwing, Catwoman, Robin etc... And the price remained that of a single book, it was quite the cool back then and gave opportunity to check alot of stories from the different characters of the universe.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 4, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Secret Six #27 was Outstanding



Moral of the issue? Don't ever fuck with The Wall


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2010)

Don't ever fuck with The Wall


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh no, im not here, your security is impregnable, remember? And i'm afraid this is YOUR gun, katarina.

Awesome.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 5, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Isn't that partially because there aren't that many good Ollie stories? I mean sure, he's got his runs, but over the years he's one character who I think has gotten the short end.
> 
> Speaking of which, how do you like Krul's run? I stopped reading it





Ollie's bound to have more good stories than goddamned Aquaman......um, lets see. the entire...75? issues of V3 were all good. Longbox Hunters is considered good (I didnt care for it) obviously Hard Traveling Heroes, and some minis and such in the middle. He's had a lot of "decent" stuff but not great. Oh, and some of that Chuck Dixon run is pretty entertaining.

As for Krul, I expected Rise of Arsenal bad, but was surprised when I got "meh" This Merry Men shit loooks dumb, and him running around with a knight of the round is  though


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 5, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Ollie's bound to have more good stories than goddamned Aquaman......um, lets see. the entire...75? issues of V3 were all good. Longbox Hunters is considered good (I didnt care for it) obviously Hard Traveling Heroes, and some minis and such in the middle. He's had a lot of "decent" stuff but not great. Oh, and some of that Chuck Dixon run is pretty entertaining.



Who wrote vol. 3? And Dixon's run was Conner right?

Speaking of which, what's goin on with that kid? Please tell me he's not still all plastic manny...



> As for Krul, I expected Rise of Arsenal bad, but was surprised when I got "meh" This Merry Men shit loooks dumb, and him running around with a knight of the round is  though



I must admit, the idea of Green Arrow running around with a knight of the round sounds hilarious. Although I feel like it'd run a fine line between crazy awesome and lame.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 5, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Who wrote vol. 3? And Dixon's run was Conner right?
> 
> Speaking of which, what's goin on with that kid? Please tell me he's not still all plastic manny...
> 
> ...



Vol 3 was Kevin Smith then Meltzer for an arc then Judd Winnick. Some good shit in there, including Ollie and Roy going cross country reclaiming shit. Team ups with Batman to fight Brick/Red Hood. Lots of good shit

Also totally forgot about GA: Year One even though I own the hardcover. 

As for the knight of the round......you'll have to read yourself to gain an opinion. Only awesome part involving him was when he found Ollie (with an arrow stuck in his head) and revived him the White Lantern lake or some shit, and when he pulled him from under the water made a White Lantern symbol

EDIT: Conner is still being the part Plastic Man ninja guy. Kinda makes me sad that Generation Lost became what it became.....


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 5, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Vol 3 was Kevin Smith then Meltzer for an arc then Judd Winnick. Some good shit in there, including Ollie and Roy going cross country reclaiming shit. Team ups with Batman to fight Brick/Red Hood. Lots of good shit


I really wasn't a fan of most of Winnick's run. But Melter/Smith's was quality.



> Also totally forgot about GA: Year One even though I own the hardcover.



GA year one might actually be my favorite GA book, shit was like Die Hard meets Survivor with GA. There's one line in particular I absolutely love, can't remember it here though.



> EDIT: Conner is still being the part Plastic Man ninja guy. Kinda makes me sad that Generation Lost became what it became.....



Damn it.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 5, 2010)

whats wrong with Generation Lost? the JLI book right?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 5, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> whats wrong with Generation Lost? the JLI book right?



I think he's saying he's kinda mad that its pretty good, considering how badly he fucked over Conner Hawke.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 5, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I really wasn't a fan of most of Winnick's run. But Melter/Smith's was quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I liked a good bit of Winnick's shit. Namely the Dr. Light arc



Petes12 said:


> whats wrong with Generation Lost? the JLI book right?





Whip Whirlwind said:


> I think he's saying he's kinda mad that its pretty good, considering how badly he fucked over Conner Hawke.



Naw, the original premise for Generation Lost (allegedlly) was to put together a bunch of characters who were "Lost" in the DCU and not doing anything to team up. It was supposed to feature Cassandra Cain and Conner as well as Fire and Ice, but it ultimately just grew into a JLI reunion. Or so its been told. 

My only beef with Winnick isn't what he did to Connor, but rather, that he did then left the book, like it was an intentional "work with THAT asshole!" to his successor


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2010)

Generation Lost was *ALWAYS* a JLI reunion book.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 5, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Generation Lost was *ALWAYS* a JLI reunion book.



I feel like Winnick (or somebody else, I can't recall) confirmed at one of the Cons that Generation Lost was originally the former sidekick project Didio mentioned last year.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2010)

No, that never happened.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 5, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> My only beef with Winnick isn't what he did to Connor, but rather, that he did then left the book, like it was an intentional "work with THAT asshole!" to his successor


its more likely DC felt Ollie would be better off with Connor written out of the book for whoever was next on GA


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 5, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Moral of the issue? Don't ever fuck with The Wall



I hate you because I got a mental image of that now.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 5, 2010)

Does anyone else watch the animated shorts that come with DC's animated movies? They're usually pretty good. Normally about 10 minutes, though the most recent one was like a full half hour. They always kinda spotlight a more minor character, like Spectre, Jonah Hex, Green Arrow (this one was my least favorite ), and Captain Marvel.

Anyway theyre definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 5, 2010)

New one is with Black Adam.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2010)

Next Chip Kidd coffee table book


----------



## Cromer (Nov 12, 2010)

Binging on comics, three to five issues at a time at least, is teh awseomenessness. Probably why I like the current Batgirl run so much.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 13, 2010)

is ... well it's ...


----------



## illmatic (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Castiel (Nov 14, 2010)

First Action Comics, now Doom Patrol.  Simone really does like having these jam sessions doesn't she?





> *DOOM PATROL #19
> Written by KEITH GIFFEN
> Art by MATTHEW CLARK and RON RANDALL
> Cover by MATTHEW CLARK*
> ...









> *SECRET SIX #30
> Written by GAIL SIMONE
> Art by J. CALAFIORE
> Cover by CLIFF CHIANG*
> ...


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 14, 2010)

or more likely they wanna generate more sales on those books


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 14, 2010)

And then we have Catman crossing over into Teen Titans and Red Robin. The six are gonna be busy bees next year.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 14, 2010)

Well from what I can tell, it's just Catman as a character on one of his independent missions from the Six.


----------



## Glued (Nov 14, 2010)

Kilowog>>>>All


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 14, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Well from what I can tell, it's just Catman as a character on one of his independent missions from the Six.



Yea, I just mentioned it because Catman's a member of the Six.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 16, 2010)

So I know nobody reads Teen Titans, but this cover is awesome. 



It is also huge.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2010)

man if the series was as cool as that cover I would be on it like a linebacker at a free buffet.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 16, 2010)

Parallax said:


> man if the series was as cool as that cover I would be on it like a linebacker at a free buffet.



I'd give JT Krul/Nicola Scott's run a try. The first issue was decent, and for the first time in forever I actually have hope that TT will be a good title.

Admittedly Im not buying it, but i'll probably buy the RR crossover issue.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm still stiff to it given TT's track record on quality, but it is a HUGE step up from Henderson


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 16, 2010)

Shortpacked on Bruce Wayne's recent announcement.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2010)

Bruce makes a valid question in that last panel


----------



## Parallax (Nov 16, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'd give JT Krul/Nicola Scott's run a try. The first issue was decent, and for the first time in forever I actually have hope that TT will be a good title.
> 
> Admittedly Im not buying it, but i'll probably buy the RR crossover issue.



I'm too poor to spend my money on "decent" comics right now, otherwise I probably would.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 16, 2010)

It's been one issue and the bad guy plot is already typically stupid. Krul can't be trusted just because he has a good artist.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 22, 2010)

Preview for Teen Titans 89.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 22, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Preview for Teen Titans 89.






*Spoiler*: __ 



Damian as TT leader?




Things got interesting


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 22, 2010)

I like Damian, but I really love seeing him humbled. Go Rose.

But lol at "The only joke I see is beast boy." U mad Gar?


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 22, 2010)

so Rose is trying picking a fight with a 12 year old? how childish.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2010)

I kind of hope Damian brings up the events of "Batman vs. Robin"


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 25, 2010)

So they're making another green lantern animated film before the live action one comes out.
I'm giving *first flight* a watch - I hear its good by the reviews.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 25, 2010)

First Flight was meh. They're making a GL animated series some time.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah, it's almost like they think they aren't competing with anime.

They desperately need to step up their game.


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 25, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Preview for Teen Titans 89.



Titan's stupid now. The fact they would actually makes a kid the leader, when the other Titans doesn't even trust him is just fucking stupid.

So is Superboy, and WW back together. Because after he died, she had her little affair with NW.


----------



## Rod (Nov 25, 2010)

Excuse me, mate!

 But I think you might actually be refering to Conner Kent/Kon-El (Superboy) and Cassandra Sandsmark (Wonder Girl) whose were a couple up until his tragic death. Later, she got involved romantically with Timothy Drake (Robin), however, not by a formal commitment (as you pointed) and remained like that. After some time, with Conner's return they (Superboy and Wonder Girl) resumed the relationship.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 25, 2010)

yeah, Tim was just taking over booty duty until Conner came back. 



> They're making a GL animated series some time.


I don't know what to think of this.


----------



## Rod (Nov 25, 2010)

Just to add to the information a bit;

The one who Dick Grayson (Nightwing) has been hinted is with Donna Troy, but in a sort of platonic kind of stuff, many are of the opinion this relationship is fated to happen at some point.

The one who Wonder Woman (Diana Prince) has been romantically tied was/is Batman (Bruce Wayne).


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2010)

Wait when did WW and Bats happen?


----------



## Rod (Nov 26, 2010)

Para, in multiple occasions, mate.

Considering specifically the _"in continuity"_, more prominently in Joe Kelly's run (JLA), and Greg Rucka books (concentrating in WW/Blackest Night: WW).


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 26, 2010)

Teen Titans was fun.

Loved the "Had I known it was going to be this much fun, I'd have started slumming it with you lot weeks ago!"


----------



## Slice (Nov 29, 2010)

I would say the Damian appearance made Teen Titan less shitty.

But it has me curious, now i would like to see a serious Rose vs Damian fight.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2010)

Slice said:


> But it has me curious, now i would like to see a serious Rose vs Damian fight.



Damian would get stomped, it wouldn't even be a fight.


----------



## Slice (Nov 29, 2010)

Still would like to see it


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2010)

I'd actually like to see a Big Sister Little Brother relationship develop there. I feel like if Rose learned more about Damian's upbringing she'd kinda like him. I mean they are really similar.

I'd love for her to give him a sword or something.

Damian: But batman says Im not allowed to use a sword. 
Rose: Batman isn't here is he? 
Damian: No. No he is not. :ho


----------



## Slice (Nov 29, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Damian: But batman says Im not allowed to use a sword.
> Rose: Batman isn't here is he?
> Damian: No. No he is not. :ho



You know if you replace "use a sword" with some other words it sounds like the introdution to some steamy fanfiction.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _SECRET SIX #28 hits Wednesday_ 











The conclusion of ‘Reptile Brain’ arc this issue.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 30, 2010)

I seem to remember seeing a cover that depicted Nightwing and Jason!Hood teaming up. Can anyone confirm this for me, and if so, was it in the Nightwing ongoing or a standalone mini?


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 30, 2010)

Dog Rapist said:


> I seem to remember seeing a cover that depicted Nightwing and Jason!Hood teaming up. Can anyone confirm this for me, and if so, was it in the Nightwing ongoing or a standalone mini?



I'm pretty sure the only cover they've shared together was when Jason was doing the whole pretending to be Nightwing during 1 year later. I know that was in Nightwing ongoing anyway.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 5, 2010)

Secret Six 28.

Normally a comic that ends with the implication that one character is going to torture another to death would never make revival. Ever.

But this case it's Dwarfstar, who murdered Ryan Choi, and the one doing him in is Giganta, who was dating Ryan.

I literally spent this whole arc waiting for her to find out about that.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 5, 2010)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Secret Six 28.
> 
> Normally a comic that ends with the implication that one character is going to torture another to death would never make revival. Ever.
> 
> ...



Same here.

When I saw her sitting there all sexy like I knew there was some ownage soon to come.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

Is Simone still writing Six?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Is Simone still writing Six?



Of course she is. What made you think she might not be? The Six (like the BoP) are practically her adopted children.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

It's been awhile since I last read it (and other comics).

How long is she staying on?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2010)

For the foreseeable future. As far as I know, there hasn't been any talk of taking her off the book.

Honestly, it would probably be canceled before it got handed to another writer.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 6, 2010)

Man, JT Krul disappoints me so greatly. He takes moments that should be powerful and awesome makes them feel flat as bathwater and it sucks terribly 

Terrible, terrible writer


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2010)

His Teen Titans is decent so far, but yea...his green arrow, "Let me first say, I hate what you've done with the place!" *cringe*

But I do try to cut Krul some slack, simply because his status quo was set by Cry For Justice and Brightest Day. I wonder how much of the plot is him and how much is DC Editorial handing him shit like the giant white lantern forest and being told to make it work.

Although I still maintain that Galahad could have been way more awesome than he is now. Inject some Monty Python wackiness to him and let GA play the snarky straight man.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 6, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> His Teen Titans is decent so far, but yea...his green arrow, "Let me first say, I hate what you've done with the place!" *cringe*
> 
> *But I do try to cut Krul some slack, simply because his status quo was set by Cry For Justice and Brightest Day. I wonder how much of the plot is him and how much is DC Editorial handing him shit like the giant white lantern forest and being told to make it work.*
> 
> Although I still maintain that Galahad could have been way more awesome than he is now. Inject some Monty Python wackiness to him and let GA play the snarky straight man.



That's the shit though, some of the plot, the ideas, are good. The jilted mistress of his mother coming to kill him, the parallels between him and his father and their sins and his mother and Dinah and their pain and shit, thats kinda cool. Its just executed sooooooooooooooo poorly. Like a hot chick that can't do shit in bed


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2010)

I once ran into a great edited pic from All-Star Superman that edited the monster "Krull" as "Krul" and it went "Krul Eats Your Brains"


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Simone/Giffen interview on DP/SS crossover


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

How IS Doom Patrol nowadays? The monthly? Good or meh read?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 6, 2010)

I think Tal is the only person who still reads it, which means it can't be bad


----------



## illmatic (Dec 6, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Simone/Giffen interview on DP/SS crossover





> Nrama: Gail, what's coming up in Secret Six?
> 
> Simone: One of the plots I'm most excited about is something readers have been requesting since our first arc. We finally get to see a Sixer attempt to use the "Get Out Of Jail Free" card.
> 
> ...



"_It's like Glee without the singing and with a lot more decapitation_"


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh fuck that's going to be awesome. Wonder who it will be? I know Scandal had it last.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 8, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Oh fuck that's going to be awesome. Wonder who it will be? I know Scandal had it last.



Giganta uses it on Ryan Choi

Calling it right this moment


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2010)

Isn't Choi dead?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 8, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Isn't Choi dead?



That's the point.

Actually, idk why she called it a Get Out of Jail Free card, since it was clearly a Get Out of Hell Free card


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 8, 2010)

Why would Ryan Choi go to hell?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 8, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Why would Ryan Choi go to hell?



I'm pretty sure that card would work regardless of where the person goes when they die. Least my working theory


----------



## Glued (Dec 8, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Why would Ryan Choi go to hell?



He impersonated Ray Palmer, tis blasphemy.

JK...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 8, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> He impersonated Ray Palmer, tis blasphemy.
> 
> JK...



Oh, I figured it was because he was asian


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, I know where I'm going then. . .


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 9, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Oh, I figured it was because he was asian





Comic Book Guy said:


> Well, I know where I'm going then. . .



I shouldn't have laughed, I swear I shouldn't have, but God help me I did:rofl


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Why would Ryan Choi go to hell?



I don't think he married the woman he was having carnal relations with 

ADULTERY


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 9, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Well, I know where I'm going then. . .





Chaos Ghost said:


> I shouldn't have laughed, I swear I shouldn't have, but God help me I did:rofl



Is it bad that I find racist jokes can be funny, so long as all parties involved know that it's a joke?

/same with sexist jokes.

And don't worry CBG. Hell is where all the cool kids are gonna be at 



Castiel said:


> I don't think he married the woman he was having carnal relations with
> 
> ADULTERY



And being the scientist he was, I'd be surprised if he was a religious man. 

Also, do you think that the Six will actually be going down to Hell? I can't be the only one wanting a Junior appearance.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2010)

As possibly the only person who read *Reign in Hell*, I'm genuinely curious to see how DC Hell is structured now that Neron was deposed


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 9, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Is it bad that I find racist jokes can be funny, so long as all parties involved know that it's a joke?
> 
> /same with sexist jokes.
> 
> ...


They can be
Also, fuck an appearence, I'd read a Junoir ongoing


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 9, 2010)

Junior has taken over hell. Calling it now.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2010)

For those curious the current rulers of Hell is a she-demon named Blaze.  She is actually the Wizard Shazam's daughter (yeah, he um, liked the strange).


----------



## Cromer (Dec 9, 2010)

Does anyone here read the current Batgirl? If so, the new chapter any good? Should I put it in my basket? ( I have to import my comics, so I need to know I ain't wasting shipping)


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 9, 2010)

It was okay. About the same quality as the last few issues, so if you like the comic overall you'd probably like the issue.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 9, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> It was okay. About the same quality as the last few issues, so if you like the comic overall you'd probably like the issue.



I want Fabian to write Batgirl. Or better yet Gail 

EDIT: ITT I'm on first name basis with writers from DC


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 9, 2010)

What's the last issue you read? Miller really isn't that bad, and now that Nguyen is on the book i'd place it firmly in "decent/good" territory.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 9, 2010)

That would be 'World's Almost Finest' or 'the one where Supergirl wanted to see Steph's bra'


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 9, 2010)

The vampire one? Or their teamup a long time ago? Issues 15 and 16 were both good, with 16 being about Steph on the run for a murder she didn't commit.

Fun stuff.

My favorite line, when the detective gives steph back her baterang
"Here's your boomerang"
"*BAT*erang."
"You realize that sounds more ridiculous right?"
"Ridiculously *awesome*."


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 9, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> What's the last issue you read? Miller really isn't that bad, and now that Nguyen is on the book i'd place it firmly in "decent/good" territory.


The start of the Batgirl: MURDERER?! arc lol. I mean I love Steph, I just wanna see somebody else work with her for an extended period of time


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 9, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> The start of the Batgirl: MURDERER?! arc lol. I mean I love Steph, I just wanna see somebody else work with her for an extended period of time



Ah, so that's the issue just before the current one. That's an understandable desire, but I think in time Miller will only get better, so he deserves to stay on the book until he starts to drop the ball. Also, Gail and Fabian are both pretty preoccupied (especially Gail).

But I would definitely be on board for another Batgirl/RR crossover. Or a Batgirl/BoP crossover.

So anybody read Gen Lost? Booster has the best rant after Nate says he's going to kill Max Lord.


*Spoiler*: __ 



"No! You don't get to kill Max Lord! We capture him and he gets stuck in a concrete hole with 85 power dampeners strapped to every appendage and he ROTS there! But before we do that, I'M GONNA BEAT THE EVER LIVING HELL OUT OF HIM, and you are NOT going to deprive me of that! Got it!?"

"Got it."





And quite the cliffhanger at the end.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 9, 2010)

I think the cliffhanger only works if you care about Fire for some reason


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 9, 2010)

So I've started reading Palmiotti's Jonah Hex. Amazing stuff, just straight up great western stories.

I haven't yet seen the Jonah Hex movie, but I feel like it's gonna make me really really sad. From what I'm reading now, Jonah Hex could have made an awesome TV show. The fact that the episodes are all one shots is nice, although I wouldn't mind an arc or two every now and then.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 10, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So I've started reading Palmiotti's Jonah Hex. Amazing stuff, just straight up great western stories.
> 
> I haven't yet seen the Jonah Hex movie, but I feel like it's gonna make me really really sad. From what I'm reading now, Jonah Hex could have made an awesome TV show. The fact that the episodes are all one shots is nice, although I wouldn't mind an arc or two every now and then.



This is on my too read list


----------



## Cromer (Dec 10, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> This is on my too read list


Alas, lack of money gets me down. :amazed


----------



## Parallax (Dec 10, 2010)

I'd read it if I wasn't poor and liked the western genre


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 10, 2010)

How can you dislike the western genre? Are you not a man?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> How can you dislike the western genre?


Cause it's boring.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 10, 2010)

Parallax said:


> I'd read it if I wasn't poor and liked the western genre





LIL_M0 said:


> Cause it's boring.


WHAT THE FUCK BE THIS NONSENSE I READ WITH MY READING EYES?!?!

Westerns are badass. Unforgiven being the shining example.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2010)

Not gonna lie: Unforgiven, 3:10 to Uma, and the Young Guns movies were all dope. But when I think "westerns" my mind takes me to the movies of the John Wayne era that I had to watch as a kid with my parents cause we only had one TV. So I'm about as fond of "cowboys and indians" as you are of pirates.

Here's one that I wouldn't mind seeing though, if only for the title and theme song. 

[YOUTUBE]XbeE18F-9C0[/YOUTUBE]

[/no racial]


----------



## Parallax (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah I don't like it...I mean I love High Noon and Unforgiven is in my top 10 favorite films of all time.  But yeah it's just not for me.  I don't hate it and I can see the appeal but I like it just as much as the sci fi genre.  

Sorry kids :[

The only western movies that I really love are the Kurosawa films.  Yes they are westerns


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 10, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Not gonna lie: Unforgiven, 3:10 to Uma, and the Young Guns movies were all dope. But when I think "westerns" my mind takes me to the movies of the John Wayne era that I had to watch as a kid with my parents cause we only had one TV. So I'm about as fond of "cowboys and indians" as you are of pirates.
> 
> Here's one that I wouldn't mind seeing though, if only for the title and theme song.
> 
> ...


 *shares on Facebook*



Parallax said:


> Yeah I don't like it...I mean I love High Noon and Unforgiven is in my top 10 favorite films of all time.  But yeah it's just not for me.  I don't hate it and I can see the appeal but I like it just as much as the sci fi genre.
> 
> Sorry kids :[
> 
> The only western movies that I really love are the Kurosawa films.  Yes they are westerns


Tombstone, Unforgiven, The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance, The Good The Bad and The Ugly are all good from what I;'ve seen. Can't wait to see True Grit. 

Also, we're discussing Westerns, where the hell is Kilo?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 11, 2010)

So you guys aren't fans of the sergio leone flicks? The man with no name trilogy (based on kurosawa's yojimbo) or once upon a time in the west? 

Or what about Tombstone? That movie was sick!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2010)

people who don't like Sergio Leone's Westerns are on the level of child molesters in my eyes.


----------



## Rod (Dec 12, 2010)

I automatically remind of Ennio Morricone's various memorable compositions (my favourite being _"Ecstasy of gold"_) and Django's theme. Such epics.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 12, 2010)

Castiel said:


> people who don't like Sergio Leone's Westerns are on the level of child molesters in my eyes.



THERE you are! I know whenever we talk westerns your not far behind. Anyway, I wanna watch these, see how epic they are. And me and my granny are too excited for True Grit


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2010)

Castiel said:


> people who don't like Sergio Leone's Westerns are on the level of child molesters in my eyes.



Thank you.



Rod said:


> I automatically remind of Ennio Morricone's various memorable compositions (my favourite being _"Ecstasy of gold"_) and Django's theme. Such epics.



and thank you. I think my favorite Morricone tune would have to "Man with a harmonica" from Once Upon A Time in The West


----------



## Rod (Dec 12, 2010)

^

_"The man with the Harmonica"_ from _"Once upon a time in the West"_ (1968) soundtrack, composed by Ennio Morricone.


----------



## mow (Dec 12, 2010)

Man, ATP had Ennio Morricone perform all his works @ London's Royall Albert Hall last year. Woudl've sold a kidney to go see it


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2010)

Watching Harmonica's origin story gives me a chill every time


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Watching Harmonica's origin story gives me a chill every time



Ditto.

Thanks for posting Rod. When those guitars come in I can't help but smile. Such a badass song.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 13, 2010)

REBELS is so fantastical 

That one lantern who fought Lobo looks BA now


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2010)

Double interview with Roberson and Hester on taking over for JMS


----------



## Glued (Dec 15, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So I've started reading Palmiotti's Jonah Hex. Amazing stuff, just straight up great western stories.
> 
> I haven't yet seen the Jonah Hex movie, but I feel like it's gonna make me really really sad. From what I'm reading now, Jonah Hex could have made an awesome TV show. The fact that the episodes are all one shots is nice, although I wouldn't mind an arc or two every now and then.



DO NOT WATCH THE JONAH HEX MOVIE.

If you like Jonah Hex, I recommend the 11 minute short video DC Showcase which comes with Batman: Under the Red Hood.

The Jonah Hex movie was dumb, stupid and just plain idiotic.

They call Quinton Turnbull "El Terrorista"
Eli Whitney, invents City Busting Doomsday Device.
Random bullshit about Jonah's powers.
Megan Fox
Fight scenes weren't even that good.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 15, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> DO NOT WATCH THE JONAH HEX MOVIE.
> 
> If you like Jonah Hex, I recommend the 11 minute short video DC Showcase which comes with Batman: Under the Red Hood.
> 
> ...



I watched part of it, hoping it would get into "so bad its good" territory. But after the scene where John Malkovitch unleashes Whitney's city buster...wow fuck that shit.


----------



## Slice (Dec 16, 2010)

I watched the trailer, which was enough to keep me very far away from the movie.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 16, 2010)

What sucks is that Josh Brolin was awesomely cast as Jonah Hex.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 17, 2010)

I feel sorry for those who paid to watch the Jonah Hex movie.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 19, 2010)

So yeah reading Seven Soldiers again and I never noticed this before

From the end of Shining Knight #2


How is it going Clark.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 22, 2010)

haha wow sharp eyes, must have read that page half a dozen times and never noticed.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ACTION COMICS #896 Guest Staring teh Secret Six_ 










_Why are the Secret Six helping Lex Luthor? Lex doesn’t want to take Vandal
Savage on by himself, so he hires Scandal and her teammates to lend him a
hand against the immortal villain.

But why would they agree to help him? What does Lex Luthor offer that would
convince the Secret Six to help out the most notorious man in Metropolis?

ACTION COMICS #896 is the first of a two-part crossover with Secret Six #29,
and hits stores on Wednesday._


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2010)

damn this means I have to pick up Secret Six too


----------



## Cromer (Dec 24, 2010)

You should be picking up Secret Six anyway.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 24, 2010)

*still hasn't caught up with Secret Six*


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 25, 2010)

Wonder Womanpek

Issue#600-605 are awesome.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 25, 2010)

Those are vicious lies.


----------



## mow (Dec 26, 2010)

christ, ghstwrld, and here i thought we'd never agree on anything xD

Vicious puss filled lies indeed


----------



## Slice (Dec 26, 2010)

Its simply a matter of statistics. He dislikes approximately 85% of things in existance so you just have to find something you dont like to find something to agree on


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 26, 2010)

It's a Christmas miracle!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2010)

Frank Quitely doing an Orion bit in DCU Legacies


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 29, 2010)

Speaking of DCU Legacies, whats that about anyways? I tried reading the issue 1 when it first came out, but I gave up 2 pages in.

Is it an anthology of shorts about DC characters, is there a running plot, or what?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2010)

A look at the different generations of the current DCU.  Not sure if there's a cental plot only read certain issues


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 29, 2010)

I see. Eh, I'll check it out if I'm bored, then.


----------



## illmatic (Jan 4, 2011)

*Letter Columns Return to DC Comic Books*


> Hey DC Nation!
> 
> We are pleased to announce the debut of letters pages in all of your favorite DC books. Now you have the chance to ask questions and offer your observations directly to our editors and creators ? so write in now and let?s get the conversations going!
> To submit a letter go to:
> ...


----------



## Cromer (Jan 4, 2011)

illmatic said:


> *Letter Columns Return to DC Comic Books*


Heh, still have fun flipping through my old Nightwing comics just to track as the praise for Dixon and dissing for McDaniel turned into love for both Dixon and McDaniel turned into jizzing over Land turned into  for Devin Grayson and...

The letter columns stopped. Heh.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 4, 2011)

About time.:ho


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2011)

Well I love the letters column in books like Invincible and Fantastic Four, here's hoping at least some books get some nearly as interesting


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2011)

It's a nice throwback.  Though I'll skip the Batman Inc letters since they'll just be felating Morrison or calling him a hack

unless of course he decides to answer his column, which if that's the case I'm on board.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 4, 2011)

illmatic said:


> *Letter Columns Return to DC Comic Books*


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 4, 2011)

Dog Rapist said:


> Heh, still have fun flipping through my old Nightwing comics just to track as the praise for Dixon and dissing for McDaniel turned into love for both Dixon and McDaniel turned into jizzing over Land turned into  for Devin Grayson and...
> 
> The letter columns stopped. Heh.



Ditto. The old letter columns are a big part of why I love reading old issues of Nightwing and Robin.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 4, 2011)

CM Punk.

I'd watch Raw again if they'd retire the whole Super Cena bit.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 5, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> CM Punk.
> 
> I'd watch Raw again if they'd retire the whole Super Cena bit.



He's injured now, so this is probably you're best shot


----------



## Taleran (Jan 7, 2011)

Parallax said:


> It's a nice throwback.  Though I'll skip the Batman Inc letters since they'll just be felating Morrison or calling him a hack
> 
> unless of course he decides to answer his column, which if that's the case I'm on board.



I don't know The Invisibles Letter column was entertaining. As well as Animal Man's and Doom Patrol's.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2011)

Letters are back?

I'm ought to spam letters for Cassandra Cain.


----------



## Slice (Jan 21, 2011)

If i want to read Secret Six, is there any series that leads into it or am i good to go with issue 1?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 21, 2011)

Slice said:


> If i want to read Secret Six, is there any series that leads into it or am i good to go with issue 1?



If you wanna start at the very beginning, go with Villains United (an infinite crisis tie in, where the team comes together) then read the Secret Six mini, THEN start with issue 1 of the ongoing.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 28, 2011)

I read Superman: Red Son recently, because I usually like mini-series that stand on their own feet more than paying attention to a long running continuity. Alternative stories usually interests me, despite the lack of focus on certain antagonists. Just curious how you people would rank it?


----------



## Slice (Jan 28, 2011)

If i had to rate it i would give it a 4 out of 5.

Ranking elseworlds titles against mainstream continuity is just too hard.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 1, 2011)

Shazam! one shot was pretty cool

But I don't wanna start reading Titans to see what happens next


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 1, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Shazam! one shot was pretty cool
> 
> But I don't wanna start reading Titans to see what happens next



Yeah, I felt the same way. I was looking forward to seeing what happens next right up until the last page. Then I went "screw it" and deleted the file.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 1, 2011)

i thought it was pretty awful


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 2, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> i thought it was pretty awful



And that is why you fail


----------



## Taleran (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Petes12 (Feb 3, 2011)

Chaos Ghost said:


> And that is why you fail



It's like we read different comics. There was no part of Shazam that wasnt stupid and lame.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 3, 2011)

Flashpoint's time changes, I reckon.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm liking those, they sound pretty cool.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 6, 2011)

can some tell me any future storyline dc comics have that exist? i'm trying to get an image of what the future will be like.

i only have some of these, and just know of the others.

batman #666
batman #700
superman/batman #75
superman/batman #79
superman/batman #80
dc one million

superman/batman annual #4
batman beyond
titans tomorow
all star superman

these stories don't seem to be mainstream but similar useelements from the mainstream comics.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 10, 2011)

I guess this fits the best here, but especially as it has continued Paul Cornell's DC work is really underwhelming to me and I finally nailed down the main reason.

In both Action Comics & Knight and Squire there aren't any Stakes. There is never a point where what is going on the book feels like an actual threat for the main characters this is especially true for Action Comics and his Marvel work (especially Captain Britain) feels more full of life than his DC work so far.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 10, 2011)

Eh I'm actually enjoying his action comics a lot more than Captain Britain. Which is saying something. But his character work is more fun on Action, and that's what I like best about Cornell. 

Besides I'm cynical and never once believed Dracula and the Skrulls were any sort of real danger so yeah. It'd be kind of hard to credibly write Lex in danger anyway.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2011)

iono I like his Action Comics a lot, it's been fun.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2011)

I like the slow burn of his AC as Luthor slowly reaches his goals.  Kind of agree on K&S though.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2011)

Heh that's neat, DC doing tie in comics for Arkham City and the GL movie.


----------



## Slice (Feb 10, 2011)

I like these "drawing the line at 2,99" thingies on the covers.

Marvel should watch and learn


----------



## Bender (Feb 10, 2011)

SPEAKING of SHAZAM

Any word on when Black Adam will be back and kicking ass?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 11, 2011)

Anybody reading Thunder Agents? Awesome stuff.


----------



## FeiHong (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone know when the Teen Titans arc with Static losing his powers is coming back?

Anyone know when's Booster Gold 44 and flashpoint 1 coming out?


----------



## illmatic (Feb 15, 2011)

5 books confirmed to end in  early May

_Outsiders, Freedom Fighters, Doom Patrol, Rebels and JSA All Stars._

*Canceled*


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 15, 2011)

Feihong, Static's getting his own ongoing where that'll be addressed


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2011)

> Anybody reading Thunder Agents? Awesome stuff.


Nick Spenser is the best new writer.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2011)

At least Outsiders is dying

damn shame about Rebels though.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2011)

Seriously this whole volume of Outsiders has been fucking sad.

Chuck Dixon does a fairly ok back to basics story, nothing to write home about, but it was ok.  Then he gets fired in the middle of RIP and Frank Tieri farts out a story.

Then they actually put thought into the series and bring in Tomasi and give him good artists like ADAM KUBERT and Lee Garbett and a fairly interesting storyline of Alfred as the new team leader.

Then Tomasi leaves and DiDio farts more stories.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm just glad it's all finally gonna end.


----------



## Bender (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank the heavens Outsiders is ending


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 16, 2011)

Tomasi wasnt doing a good job either. Interesting premise but the story was told terribly.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah these all make sense. REBELS has been on the brink for a while and the story hasn't gone anywhere since Starro was killed.

People just do not care about DC Space books unless they are Lantern through and through.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2011)

and for good reason


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 16, 2011)

illmatic said:


> 5 books confirmed to end in  early May
> 
> _Outsiders, Freedom Fighters, Doom Patrol, Rebels and JSA All Stars._
> 
> *Canceled*



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

NOT REBELS PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE NO

LEGIT FUCKING TEARS RIGHT NOW.

I LOVE THAT SERIES MORE THAN ANYTHING ELSE DC PUTS OUT

WHY FUCKING WHY

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Shadow (Feb 16, 2011)

Is anybody reading Brightest Day?  Is aquaman's arm get cut off again?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 16, 2011)

we have a thread. called brightest day. where people talk about brightest day :|


----------



## FeiHong (Feb 17, 2011)

Red Robin 20 and the teen titans together again xD

:edit:

I got a question, anyone read Teen Titans 87?
At the end, it says Titans Forever and Static's Adventure Begins in 2011

Is that a new issue from DC? or would that be continuing in Teen Titans issue? And did it started yet?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 19, 2011)

Freedom Fighters cancelled?

Damn.

As for the question, I haven't caught up with either so I can't provide an answer.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 22, 2011)

*Diamond Announces 2010 Gem Award Winners*
Link removed



> For the second year running, DC Comics took the Comic Book Publisher of the Year award in 2010 for the multi-million dollar comic book specialty market. DC also took home the most Gem Awards with ten, matching their total for 2009, with notable awards including Comic Book of the Year Under $3.00 for Brightest Day #1, Comic Book of the Year Over $3.00 for Batman: The Return #1, and Original Graphic Novel of the Year for J. Michael Straczynski and Shane Davis' best-selling Superman: Earth One hardcover.
> 
> “Ten Gem Awards! For a second year in row A great big thank you to all of our retailers around the world for this unprecedented show of support!” exclaimed Bob Wayne, Senior Vice President – Sales, DC Comics.




*Spoiler*: _An The Winner is.._ 



*2010 Comic Book Publisher of the Year*
Over 4% Market Share
DC Comics
*
2010 Backlist Publisher of the Year*
DC Comics

*2010 Toy Manufacturer of the Year*
DC Direct

*2010 Comic Book of the Year*
Under $3.00
Brightest Day #1
MAR100159
DC Comics 

*2010 Comic Book of the Year*
Over $3.00
Batman: The Return #1
AUG100143
DC Comics

*2010 Trade Book of the Year*
75 Years of DC Comics HC
AUG101268
Taschen

*2010 Toy Product of the Year*
Blackest Night Power
Ring Spectrum Set
JAN100393
DC Direct

*2010 Original GN of the Year*
Superman: Earth One HC
JUN100127
DC Comics

*2010 Collectable
Statue of the Year*
Cover Girls of the DCU
Statue: Harley Quinn
NOV080248
DC Direct
*
2010 Mini Bust of the Year*
Women of the DCU Series 3
Batgirl Bust
SEP090247
DC Direct


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2011)

So was this for sales?  Because Brightest Day winning for anything else is a fucking joke.

Man I really want to see Ivan Reis on a good book, it's terrible that he's on this :'[


----------



## illmatic (Feb 22, 2011)

> Diamond Comic Distributors proudly announces the winners of the 2010 Diamond Gem Awards, recognized within the comic book industry as the pinnacle of sales achievement for comic book artists, writers, publishers, and industry executives who work in one of America's most unique art forms.



It says something about "pinnacle of sales achievement".


----------



## xxSasorixx (Feb 22, 2011)

Secret Six is pretty awesome, more people should read it, maybe some of you could try picking it up as a replacement to the cancelled team books (Outsiders, Doom Patrol, REBELS & Freedom Fighters)?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 22, 2011)

I think most of us already read it


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh, well... so much for hoping they wouldn't make Mama Reyes cry. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm waiting for the next issue to confirm it outright, and the storyline's end to drive it home. More reliable than the last page shocker.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2011)

Just read the SS/DP crossover

SS was SS, funny, an overall decent issue.  DP issue was a complete mess.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh and that recent cover initiative is something I don't agree with but see as a Bold move by DC.

Those covers didn't have the writer / artist / sometimes third person's name on the front of them which is telling people that they care more about the properties than the creators.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 26, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Oh, well... so much for hoping they wouldn't make Mama Reyes cry.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Please. I remember Mama Reyes. Pray for Maxwell Lord.

Anyhow, given the amont of time travel, that Jaime is appearing in books over the next couple months, I'm still guessing fakeout.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> Please. I remember Mama Reyes. Pray for Maxwell Lord.



Haha, this!



Guy Gardner knows when he's outmatched


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2011)

If Jamie really is dead, they better do a good part on Mama Reyes.

Heck, give her the freaking scarab.


----------



## Glued (Feb 28, 2011)

Man, I was in the comic book shop the other day and I noticed Zatanna in the corner. At the very end and bottom of the shelf, since everything is stacked alphabetically. Poor Zatanna.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Man, I was in the comic book shop the other day and I noticed Zatanna in the corner. At the very end and bottom of the shelf, since everything is stacked alphabetically. Poor Zatanna.



It's not a bad book. At least, not when Dini's writing, and Beechen isn't.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _SECRET SIX #31_ 











> Remember the “Get Out of Hell Free” card the Secret Six tracked down in series’ first arc? Well, it’s become the focus of desire once again, with two members of the team planning to use it. But just how far will they have to go to get what they want?
> 
> Part 1 of the 3 on sale March 2.


----------



## Glued (Feb 28, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> It's not a bad book. At least, not when Dini's writing, and Beechen isn't.



I am not saying its bad, its just that its a shame her book is at the very end and the very bottom of the shelves, tucked away in a corner.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I am not saying its bad, its just that its a shame her book is at the very end and the very bottom of the shelves, tucked away in a corner.



Oh I know, Im just saying that it sucks that it's so tucked away, considering that it's not a bad book by any means.

I was a big fan of Dini's Zatanna when she guest starred in his 'Tec run, so I try to catch up on it every once and a while. Also, my GF loves it.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 1, 2011)

I got two copies of the Zatanna current run.









I was disappoint.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 3, 2011)

Who knew the portal to Hell was in a mall in Iowa?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 3, 2011)

Portal to hell can be anywhere. Even a toilet.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2011)

great issue of Secret Six


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

So I'm finally catching up on Secret Six.

Caught a spelling error in the Lex Luthor tie-in. "IDEARS".

Giganta taking revenge for Ryan Choi? YES.

But Bane's first date?

Damn.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2011)

Last issue was great. Catman leading the way into hell like a fucking boss.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 9, 2011)

In comic sales Green Lantern 62 was #1 in estimated sales for February 2011 with 71,517


----------



## Shadow (Mar 9, 2011)

YAY Jamie's NOT DEAD!@!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taxman (Mar 20, 2011)

haha...40 cakes is truly canon now?  hahahaha


----------



## illmatic (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 20, 2011)

The best thing to come out of "Grounded" so far, really.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 20, 2011)

What? That would be the Fortress of Solidarity


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 20, 2011)

*BUT LUTHOR STOLE FORTY CAKES!*


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 20, 2011)

And that's terrible.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 23, 2011)

*DC Nation Comes To Cartoon Network
*



> The multimedia might of DC Entertainment earned a vote of confidence from one of its most frequent Warner Bros. family partners today as the up front for kids cable giant Cartoon Network revealed a new strategic partnership between DC and CN with a familiar name to comic fans.
> 
> As revealed in Turner Broadcasting's official press release about the annual up front which reveals the slate of Cartoon Network's shows for 2012, a brand-new DC Nation block of programming will occupy major space in the channel's plans for 2012.
> 
> ...



CUPCAKES!!!!


----------



## mow (Mar 23, 2011)

DC continues to spank the living crap out of Marvel, animation wise


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 23, 2011)

If only they can catch up live-action-wise. . .

And if only the indie comics can be on the big screen too. . .

And overtake them. . .


----------



## FeiHong (Mar 24, 2011)

So it's just going to be Young Justice League and Green Lantern in the DC nation block?


----------



## illmatic (Mar 24, 2011)

DC nation sounds like Toonami or CN's current Friday action block but done on a different night such as Saturday.

A FLASH cartoon would nice to build a fanbase within the younger ages group.


----------



## FeiHong (Mar 24, 2011)

I have been hoping for a Flash TV show since ever


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 24, 2011)

There was a Flash TV show.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 25, 2011)

Where is all the posters and marketing for the GL movie!? 

I see all these announcements for Green Lantern related movie toys and stuff but not one teaser poster has even shown up at the theater yet.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 27, 2011)

*Geoff Johns to write new Aquaman series*


> A new Aquaman series written by Geoff Johns will launch later this year in the wake of Brightest Day. The announcement was made Saturday at MegaCon during the DC Comics spotlight panel and confirmed last night by Johns.
> 
> *“Announced at Megacon: After Brightest Day I’ll be moving over to a new book — Aquaman #1 coming later this year!!”* he wrote on Twitter. It was not revealed whether the title is an ongoing or a miniseries, or who the artist will be.
> 
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 27, 2011)

Geoff Johns' Aquaman.

Interesting.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2011)

Fuck it I'll read it


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 28, 2011)

Seeing as how every issue of BD makes me think "If everything but the Aquaman parts are going to suck, why not just make an Aquaman ongoing?" im okay with this.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 29, 2011)

GEOFF JOHNS Talks AQUAMAN Ongoing Series


*Characters that have been supporting Aquaman in Brightest Day.*


> _"Mera will be a staple in the series. She'll be right next to Aquaman,"
> 
> "There are a lot of plans for Aqualad, not only in Aquaman, but throughout the DC Universe. He's become a pretty big character for us, which is great," Johns said.
> _


_*Aquaman as a character*



Johns chose Aquaman because he's enjoyed writing him so much in Brightest Day, "more than anybody,"

Click to expand...





			"I just know that there is a lot of potential in that character," Johns said. "I know there is untapped potential in that character and everything he's about. I love that everybody knows who he is, but they don't know a lot about him. And I just had ideas and stories for him."

"There are a lot of things that will happen in the book that people won't expect," he said. "Brightest Day had a pretty straightforward superhero Aquaman story. That was to get him and Mera and Aqualad and Black Manta and everybody back on stage.

"But where we go in the book will surprise some people,"
		
Click to expand...

*The world of Aquaman*



			"Aquaman lives in such a cool world," Johns said. "Where Green Lantern goes out away from the Earth, Aquaman goes to the depths of Earth, and there are a lot of things we've never explored. The depths of the ocean are a frontier. You see it on the Discovery Channel, that they discover a new species on the bottom on the ocean all the time, and it's a whole new world down there.

"And how does that relate to our world?" Johns added. "That's what I want to explore. I really want to find Aquaman's place in the DC Universe, but then also explore what he means within the rest of that world."
		
Click to expand...

_

*Aquaman's connection to environmental issues.*


> "Aquaman cares about that, and it's central to who he is," Johns said. "But you have to be careful not to be preachy."


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 29, 2011)

Hopefully Johns will do for Aquaman what Morrison did for Animal Man. Except that Aquaman will be used more.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 29, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Hopefully Johns will do for Aquaman what Morrison did for Animal Man. Except that Aquaman will be used more.



With the way Johns writes stuff like that, we definitely want him to stay far away from the preachy stuff. Even that last bit about responsibility worries me because you know Aquaman is about to spout off spider-man style about it every issue.


----------



## The man with a pigeon (Mar 30, 2011)

hope this means Aquaman vs. Cthulhu.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 1, 2011)

obviously everyone here has dropped JSA books because I only just now found out about Alan Scott's all new, all terrible look


----------



## illmatic (Apr 1, 2011)

Ivan Reis and Joe Prado are the art team on the new Aquaman ongoing series.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 1, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> obviously everyone here has dropped JSA books because I only just now found out about Alan Scott's all new, all terrible look



Dear god...that costume, who thought that was a good look for him.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 1, 2011)

Well the writer is guggenheim... I believe he's also responsible for the guy who transforms into cars or whatever in spider-man 

oh and in the original solicit art the white was red, so it was even worse, hahaha


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Ivan Reis and Joe Prado are the art team on the new Aquaman ongoing series.



Yay?

I mean I guess I'm glad Ivan is still doing work


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2011)

So self indulgence time




> Someone asked after whether Bane would go to the returned Bruce Wayne in a conciliatory fashion after his regrets about the pair's history were voiced in "Secret Six." Berganza responded saying, "There's rumor that they're making him the bad guy in the new Batman movie, so I think making him nice and cuddly wouldn't be the direction they wanted to go." Didio added that Bane will be elevated to a major character around the time the movie comes out.


This was me





> A fan dressed as Captain Boomerang asked if Captain Boomerang would be in Flashpoint. "Of course, look at how cool you are,"


I was behind him in line, his costume was FUCKING 



> Rocket Red will not be in Flashpoint, Winick says.
> "I don't see an ongoing coming just yet," Winick said of Rocket Red. "But you and me, we can hope."


This was me too.

Though I like how the newsarama guy completely forgot to mention the announcement Marv Wolfman made in response to one of my questions 
Basically this big HC that Wolfman and Perez have been working on for over a decade that will be a capstone to everything they've done on Titans is finally done.
Also my other question about the Simone/Van Sciver project, still being drawn but nowhere near done enough for them to announce was it was.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 2, 2011)

Alan's new look.

Ugh.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 2, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> This was me too.



what were you thinking, Rocket Red absolutely needs a whole team of heroes to revel at how insane he is 

or did you only ask if he was in flashpoint?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 3, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Alan's new look.
> 
> Ugh.



It's like a child designed it...I'd laugh, but it's to terrible to laugh at.

If they wanted a new look, they should have gone with an upgrades version of the Kingdom Come armor he used a few times


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2011)

After I asked my question about the Titans HC I decided since, I was still at the mike, to go "hey Judd, how about a Rocket Red ongoing? "

Berganza at that point basically tacked on "yes they will/no they won't be in Flashpoint" at the end of every answer.


----------



## Bender (Apr 3, 2011)

Now that Drake is back with the Teen Titans I am most definitely picking up the book again.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2011)

Who here got the first issue of Xombi?  It looks like it'll be a fun series, I'll definitely keep picking this one up.


----------



## Bender (Apr 8, 2011)

That's Alan?

WHAT




THE



FUCK


----------



## illmatic (Apr 8, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Who here got the first issue of Xombi?  It looks like it'll be a fun series, I'll definitely keep picking this one up.



I did.  

some of the character names were  

Nun of the above
Nun the less
Catholic Girl


----------



## Taleran (Apr 8, 2011)

So its going to be John Constantine isn't it


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm just wondering why the guy on the right is blacked out too.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 8, 2011)

> So its going to be John Constantine isn't it



Now that's some real balls for DC to do.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 10, 2011)

Michael Shannon cast as General Zod in Superman film, titled Man of Steel.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 11, 2011)

Did anyone read the DC solicits today?

They're reprinting quite a few Absolutes, including Hush.

At a more expensive price than their original ones.

*crosses fingers for Absolute Authority Vol. 1*


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2011)

fuck the Absolutes and their outrageous prices

*secretely wants the Planetary and All Star Superman ones*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm surprised they're reprinting All-Star Superman. That's pretty damn recent.

But I'm taken aback by the page count. The original entry on the DC Comics website has 320 pages. The solicit for the reprint has 328.

Heck, if that's no error and instead really true, then I'm lucky to not have bought All-Star Superman when it first came out.

Now, if only Marvel can reprint their Omnibuses. . .


----------



## Taleran (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is something that may just have a chance. Maybe


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 12, 2011)

whats that from?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 12, 2011)

That is the thing right now it is just the image so its probably nothing. Which is a shame because its the perfect line up for a Titans or a new Young Justice book.

Seems its a scrapped cover.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

*Don't know if this was posted yet...*

Here is a full image of GL in the upcoming movie:

Link removed

Someone on another board brought attention to his feet.  That is a different way of doing it I guess.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 12, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Here is something that may just have a chance. Maybe



Hmm looks like a lineup for what the Titans might be after Flashpoint maybe...or it could be a relaunch of Young Justice.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 12, 2011)

It basically looks like "all the cool teen titany members that aren't being used in teen titans right now. plus impulse."


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 12, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Hmm looks like a lineup for what the Titans might be after Flashpoint maybe...or it could be a relaunch of Young Justice.



I could be down with this. The potential for Robin/Impulse hilarity (with Batgirl/Supergirl commentary) is pretty high.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2011)

Hell even I would read that


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 13, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Here is something that may just have a chance. Maybe



Is this for real?

Iris and Damian are the same age,a little bit too young to join?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 13, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Is this for real?
> 
> Iris and Damian are the same age,a little bit too young to join?



Robin's a bamf,and impulse can run crazywtfholyshit fast. So fuck it.

But yes, this would be awesome!


----------



## Cromer (Apr 14, 2011)

Get Tomasi to write this, Maguire to pencil...I'm totally down with this.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 14, 2011)

Damian looks pretty cool in that image. I love his hoody get up.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my god DC I fucking love you right now





> Written by JACK KIRBY
> Art by JACK KIRBY, MIKE ROYER and D. BRUCE BERRY
> Cover by JACK KIRBY and MIKE ROYER
> At last, DC collects the adventures of Kamandi in the popular Omnibus format, beginning with issues #1-20!
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2011)

I am going to be so broke come October and November.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 16, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Robin's a bamf,and impulse can run crazywtfholyshit fast. So fuck it.
> 
> But yes, this would be awesome!



At least Impulse 2 don't rush immediately in action like the 1st one.


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello Titans East


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 16, 2011)

that image is from the supergirl series. those characters are all teaming up with her to face some new villain or something.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 21, 2011)

Has anyone see the new Karen Starr look?


----------



## illmatic (Apr 21, 2011)

Power Girl? Nope.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 21, 2011)

I think Power Girl's disguise looks good. I like that she even changed the colour of her eyes.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 22, 2011)

*John Constantine To Return To The DC Universe* 

- _A unconfirmed rumor has surfaced stating that John Constantine will be appearing as a major character in upcoming DC Universe titles, post Flashpoint._


inb4, So, this is DC's latest sales gimmick? 

EDIT: This better not delay BATWOMAN any further.


----------



## mow (Apr 22, 2011)

I guess that Brightest Day Aftermath figure is Constantine then, as CBG predicted


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone here get the bad feeling that Constantine and Swamp Thing will be marred by the DC inclusion?

Next thing we know, the whole Endless family is back. . .


----------



## mow (Apr 22, 2011)

I won't lie, the prospect of either characters being penned by Johns terrifies me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 22, 2011)

Same here.

Heck, the prospect of them being in the DCU proper makes me cringe for the most likely inevitable mischaracterization or mishandling. Or both.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 24, 2011)

@Bleeding Cool

Peter Milligan confirms John on his way back to the big DCU, no direct quote however.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 26, 2011)

Anybody else see this article on Newsarama?



I'm sure everybody already knows pretty much everything in the article, but its nice to see some attention brought to it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, my DC reading experience has come full circle. I'm back to only reading GL related titles. Not because GLC is the bees knees, but everything else has been mediocre at best.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 26, 2011)

You dropped everything including even Secret Six?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2011)

No Batman Inc either?


----------



## illmatic (Apr 26, 2011)

Secret Six should at least be midlist 



> It definitely doesn't have anything to do with pricing: DC might be "holding the line at $2.99," but three months into that initiative, it's not really like their market share has changed significantly as a result, nor the rankings of their books, sadly. All that's really happened is that DC has slipped in dollar share to Marvel, who are happily watching fans continue to pay $3.99 for their favorite titles.


sad. 

2.99 > 3.99 still & always


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 26, 2011)

Parallax said:


> No Batman Inc Detective Comics either?



It's better. Search your feelings, you know it to be true.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 26, 2011)

Its not you are a dirty filthy liar


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 26, 2011)

If it's any consolation, INC is right behind it and closing fast. Last issue was amazing, and this one looks like it'll be just as good if not better.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2011)

illmatic said:


> You dropped everything including even Secret Six?



You think I read Secret Six?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 26, 2011)

You know whats kinda funny thinking about it the only DC books I really give a rats ass about right now

are 2 Batman books
2 Superman related books (I like Cornell's Action but there isn't any tension at all.)
and the Legion stuff

Its weird.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 26, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> You think I read Secret Six?





I just assume everyone reads it. :ho


Even if the monthly sales don't reflect it that way.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 26, 2011)

Whoops forgot that Xombi was DC and not Vertigo


speaking of

Best COVER EVER


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 26, 2011)

Xombi's covers are pretty amazing but I've never had the urge to read it. Felt the same way about 100 Bullets too and that turned out to be great. So hears to hoping it's still being made by the time I get off my high horse to read it.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 26, 2011)

Nuns with guns!


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2011)

Xombi is good times, can't wait to pick up the new issue this week.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 27, 2011)

> XOMBI #1 | $2.99 | DC | *12,035 *



Sales reference for issue 1


----------



## Parallax (Apr 27, 2011)

so judging the numbers it'll get cancelled soon enough?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 27, 2011)

Action Comics has a spread at the back- the evolution of the man of tomorrow! most. pointless. thing. ever.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 28, 2011)

Not gonna lie, I legitimately enjoyed the latest issue of wonder woman. It's by no means perfect, but there's serious character development towards the more typical non-angry/petulant Wonder Woman, complete with a not very subtle metatextual statement about her secret id and supporting cast, and one of those ridiculous 'character development means badassery upgrade' fight scenes. 

And I like the cape.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 2, 2011)

> This past Saturday night, at the 15th annual PRISM Awards, *DC Comics was honored for their accurate portrayal of mental health/drug issues in two of their titles.*
> 
> The DC series *RISE OF ARSENAL* by writer J.T. Krul and artists Geraldo Borges and Marlo Alquiza centered on Roy Harper?s long-standing battle with drug addiction in the wake of the loss of his daughter?s life. The ?Ajax? storyline in Vertigo?s GREEK STREET by writer Peter Milligan and artist Werther Dell?Edera, which dealt with issues including Post-traumatic stress disorder, was also presented an award.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 2, 2011)

Oh...oh my. that piece of shit actually won an award


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2011)

also you know

that's not how Heroin works


----------



## illmatic (May 2, 2011)

Never read it.


----------



## Petes12 (May 2, 2011)

Amazingly we can't say they must be on drugs


----------



## Parallax (May 3, 2011)

The portrayal of drugs was completely inaccurate, the hell?  There truly is no Justice.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2011)

In other news, LBFA continues to be hilarious



I hope they do one on this "Rise of Arsenal is an accurate portrayal of drugs" horseshit.


----------



## illmatic (May 3, 2011)

This is it! The conclusion to the most requested Secret Six story ever, as the team travels straight to their own personal hell! Someone has a card to free a soul from Hell forever – but who has it, and who gets to use it? And can you really spit in the devil's eye and get away with it? Find out in the stunning, violent conclusion to "The Darkest House!"


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 11, 2011)

So after reading the solicit for Batman INC 6, where it says that Tim would be appointed leader of the outsiders, I decided to catch up and see where the team was at, since I stopped reading after Tomasi's run (which was pretty decent). This meant reading Dan Didio's run.

Good. God. I can see Batman's thought process now:

Bruce: You know it's time I bring the Outsiders into the whole INC thing. Last time they seemed to be in a little rough patch, but im sure that's passed.
*sees current state of outsiders*
Bruce: Fuck this shit, time for some bat-delegation.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 11, 2011)

Did Didio really screw up the Outsiders that much?


----------



## Petes12 (May 11, 2011)

no it was always bad


----------



## Taleran (May 11, 2011)

The Outsiders doesn't really have a place in the modern DCU (get it they are named Outsiders)

considering they were introduced like this.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 11, 2011)

Dixon/Marr's and Tomasi's runs were both somewhere between decent and good, and I think Outsiders could still have a purpose in the modern DCU.

Given Batman INC's public spotlight, as well as all the deals he has with various governments, I could see there being certain tasks that he doesn't want to blow back on INC and certain lines he doesn't want to cross. Basically make them the non-lethal X Force to INC's X men.

@Berg

Geoforce has gone full crazy king, and is currently sending troops into...some country, while partnering with the eradicator and hallucinating about his dead sister. So at this point there are two teams of outsiders, one lead by Black Lightning and one led by Geo Force. Neither team is really doing much at this point besides randomly getting into super fights, and currently BL is going in to take down GeoForce.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 11, 2011)

The Black lightning team was actually contracted by Amanda Waller to go in and Kill Geo-Force shortly before Doomsday took Eradicator. but yeah the run so far hasn't been that great, just tons of super fights and not much else...Did we even need Black Lightning vs. the JSA...


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 11, 2011)

Still nice.


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2011)

Last issue of REBELS was alright, ending felt a bit abrupt but I liked where some of the characters ended up.


Also finally getting around to reading the Giffen/DeMatheis run of Booster Gold that just ended


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2011)

ok finished.

I enjoyed this recent run of Booster Gold a hell of a lot.  I rate it with Johns/Katz, if not for the slow ending, I'd rate it higher


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2011)

Good thing L.E.G.I.O.N. is here to stay... but R.E.B.E.L.S. isn't. 

Also, lol at Doom Patrol's ending.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 14, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Dixon/Marr's and Tomasi's runs were both somewhere between decent and good, and I think Outsiders could still have a purpose in the modern DCU.
> 
> Given Batman INC's public spotlight, as well as all the deals he has with various governments, I could see there being certain tasks that he doesn't want to blow back on INC and certain lines he doesn't want to cross. Basically make them the non-lethal X Force to INC's X men.
> 
> ...



Aaah, no story all brawl. Gotcha.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2011)

I seem to be the only person on the internet that doesn't care about Constantine or Swamp Thing.


----------



## Slice (May 18, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> I seem to be the only person on the internet that doesn't care about Constantine or Swamp Thing.



I havent read Hellblazer in years, and i have never read anything relevant with Swamp Thing.

Does that count?


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2011)

Moore Swamp Thing was 

So that's basically the only motivating factor for me caring


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2011)

Slice said:


> I havent read Hellblazer in years, and i have never read anything relevant with Swamp Thing.
> 
> Does that count?


Sure. 


Kilogram said:


> Moore Swamp Thing was
> 
> So that's basically the only motivating factor for me caring



I saw the Swamp Thing movies as a kid.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]1lU8vSa5se0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 18, 2011)

There was a cartoon too?


----------



## Parallax (May 19, 2011)

Moore's Swamp Thing was astounding.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2011)

*Cause I know you like toys and stuff...*


----------



## Bergelmir (May 20, 2011)

Is that the movie DVD in the second picture? Its already out?

That ring looks pretty awesome, though.


----------



## illmatic (May 20, 2011)

with all the CGI they will be working on the movie till last minute


----------



## Bergelmir (May 20, 2011)

Yeah, thats what I thought. So whats that DVD/CD? The soundtrack? Special interview thingy?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 20, 2011)

The dvd is a HD copy of the theatrical trailers. Not my stuff btw. Just copypasta from CBR.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 20, 2011)

Power Girl#24: A man(Persian?) got arrested for being a "terrorist",while fucking saving the plane(prejudice)?Keeping him in prison without a lawyer?He wanted to see his father,broke free,went finally to the hospital and got attacked?

Fear is a bitch indeed.:ho


----------



## illmatic (May 20, 2011)

A meta or normal human?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 20, 2011)

A meta.:ho


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


>



Lucky son of a diddly.



Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Power Girl#24: A man(Persian?) got arrested for being a "terrorist",while fucking saving the plane(prejudice)?Keeping him in prison without a lawyer?He wanted to see his father,broke free,went finally to the hospital and got attacked?
> 
> Fear is a bitch indeed.:ho



*looks at the writer*

Oh. Of course.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Power Girl#24: A man(Persian?) got arrested for being a "terrorist",while fucking saving the plane(prejudice)?Keeping him in prison without a lawyer?He wanted to see his father,broke free,went finally to the hospital and got attacked?
> 
> Fear is a bitch indeed.:ho


This issue made me want to punch America in the face. If you've never been discriminated upon, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## illmatic (May 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]OR7Kj12Ip8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 22, 2011)

Cassandra Cain has a booty.


----------



## Slice (May 22, 2011)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Power Girl#24: A man(Persian?) got arrested for being a "terrorist",while fucking saving the plane(prejudice)?Keeping him in prison without a lawyer?He wanted to see his father,broke free,went finally to the hospital and got attacked?
> 
> Fear is a bitch indeed.:ho



I just read this, afterwards i really wanted to punch someone.

How come there is a shitstorm all around because of the "Ape controlled Africa" in Flashpoint and this one doesnt get any reactions?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 22, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Slice again.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 23, 2011)

On the other hand,Zatanna is


----------



## Petes12 (May 23, 2011)

Slice said:


> I just read this, afterwards i really wanted to punch someone.
> 
> How come there is a shitstorm all around because of the "Ape controlled Africa" in Flashpoint and this one doesnt get any reactions?



Because it's a part of the story and we're supposed to feel for Rayhin and be on his side?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 23, 2011)

Too much patriotism?:ho


----------



## Taleran (May 23, 2011)

By the Way


June 11th is going to be a VERY big day for the DCU it is announcing where DC goes in September

and this all happens in August.



> But what about August's books? Well, we get the end, or a breaking point, in basically every ongoing story in the DC Universe:
> 
> The infamous J. Michael Straczynski arcs for Superman and Wonder Woman, "Grounded" and "Odyssey," conclude after being taken over by Chris Roberson and Phil Hester respectively.
> "Rise of Eclipso" wraps up in Justice League.
> ...


----------



## Slice (May 23, 2011)

> "and Batman gets a fill-in issue discussing an "identity crisis" for Dick Grayson, implying he might leave the Batsuit in September."



Do not like


----------



## Petes12 (May 23, 2011)

The only thing about Dick as Batman that I like better than him as Nightwing, is his partnership with Damian. So if he switches back it wouldn't really bother me.


----------



## illmatic (May 23, 2011)

> The long-delayed Batwoman has already been placed in *September* to benefit from a big post-Flashpoint push



I won't believe it till I actually have issue 1 in my hands 



Taleran said:


> By the Way
> 
> 
> June 11th is going to be a VERY big day for the DCU it is announcing where DC goes in September
> ...


What we will see June 11th is a bunch of classified or blacked out solicitations 


-------------------------------------------------------------

Geoff Johns and Jim Lee on Superman?



> Which way will Superman fly in the 21st century? DC Entertainment’s own superheroes Geoff Johns and Jim Lee tackle this and other comic book questions Saturday, June 11 at the Hero Complex Film Festival in Hollywood.
> 
> Superman has been a cultural icon for 73 years, capturing the hearts and imagination of the world through the pages of DC Comics. What does DC have in store for Superman and can this young, hot creative duo launch Clark Kent and his alter ego into the future?


----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2011)

Wow I never realized that.  This could be the big overhaul that DC really needs.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 24, 2011)

*DC COMICS Shipping 5/25/2011*



> ACTION COMICS #901 (DOOMSDAY)	$2.99
> AMERICAN VAMPIRE #15 (MR)	$2.99
> CARTOON NETWORK ACTION PACK #60	$2.99
> DETECTIVE COMICS #877	$2.99
> ...


WotGLs is nearing it's end. John better remain a GL and he better not die.


----------



## Petes12 (May 24, 2011)

I actually think it's Hal who's going to be taking a temporary leave from the corps now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 24, 2011)

Yeah. Me too. After WotGL, the main GL book will be on hiatus and temporarily replaced by WotGL Aftermath, which isn't being written by Johns.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 24, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> The only thing about Dick as Batman that I like better than him as Nightwing, is his partnership with Damian. So if he switches back it wouldn't really bother me.



This.

And just like Dick is in practically every other issue of Red Robin, Damian could just as easily be in every other issue of Nightwing.

Or fuck, just call it Nightwing and Robin.

I'm pumped for Dick to go back to Nightwing, as long as DC does the sensible thing of keeping him with a strong creative team. Frankly, Batman and Robin should just become Nightwing.


----------



## Bender (May 24, 2011)

^

I pitched that idea to ppl on comicbookresources and they were like "Ah, fuck no nightwing's name wouldn't be as good as Batman & Robin". I'm like.  Are you fucking kidding it'll be just as good.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 25, 2011)

Dickbats bangs chicks like it's nothing.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2011)

Read teen titans' issue of this week.




wuuut?


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 26, 2011)

Honestly I can't bring myself to like either of the Titans books at the moment. Especially Deathstroke's Titans...everytime I look at an issue it's a reminder that Rise of Arsenal happened


----------



## MrChubz (May 26, 2011)

What are some good books that are out right now? I need to get caught-up on my DC lore since I haven't read a new book in a while (the end of Final Crisis ticked me off so much I didn't pick-up anything new since). I love pretty much every DC character, so whatever characters that are having a decent run are fine.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 26, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> What are some good books that are out right now? I need to get caught-up on my DC lore since I haven't read a new book in a while (the end of Final Crisis ticked me off so much I didn't pick-up anything new since). I love pretty much every DC character, so whatever characters that are having a decent run are fine.



I'd reccomend going with Secret Six and Birds of Prey...also Batman Inc and Green Lantern. also if you feel like an event go ahead and read the first issue of Flashpoint.

I'd advise staying away from Titans though


----------



## MrChubz (May 26, 2011)

I'll probably be going with Batman, Birds of Prey, and Secret Six then. I'll stay away from GL since I've missed too many important events (Blackest Night, Sinestro Wars, ect...) and I'll probably have no idea what's going on.


----------



## SageMaster (May 31, 2011)

I just read the Prelude to Flashpoint and the first issue.

I liked it a lot. This story looks exciting.

I'm kinda new to comics so this will be the first time I read a crossover event as it is happening.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 31, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> I'll probably be going with Batman, Birds of Prey, and Secret Six then. I'll stay away from GL since I've missed too many important events (Blackest Night, Sinestro Wars, ect...) and I'll probably have no idea what's going on.



You can get Green Lantern Rebirth, and then go right to Sinestro Corps War. It's definitely worth investing the time/money. Sinestro Corps War is one of the best events in recent memory.


----------



## Cromer (May 31, 2011)

In fact, I'm curious: If you had to recommend one single comic to a comics newbie, what would it be?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2011)

Cromer said:


> In fact, I'm curious: If you had to recommend one single comic to a comics newbie, what would it be?


*Pride of Baghdad*
​


> Based on a true story, in the spring of 2003, a pride of lions escaped from the Baghdad Zoo during an American bombing raid. Lost and confused, hungry but finally free, the four lions roamed the decimated streets of Baghdad in a desperate struggle for their lives. In documenting the plight of the lions, PRIDE OF BAGHDAD raises questions about the true meaning of liberation ? can it be given, or is it earned only through self-determination and sacrifice? And in the end, is it truly better to die free than to live life in captivity?


----------



## Parallax (May 31, 2011)

Oh man I second that one.  It's really really well written.


----------



## Bender (May 31, 2011)

@ Lil_Mo

Looks like Mufasa/Simba's eyes


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Oh man I second that one.  It's really really well written.


Indeed    





Bender said:


> @ Lil_Mo
> 
> Looks like Mufasa/Simba's lion's eyes


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2011)

Cromer said:


> In fact, I'm curious: If you had to recommend one single comic to a comics newbie, what would it be?



Depends on what the person's interests are, really.

Without that. . . I go with We3 by Grant Morrison & Frank Quitely.


----------



## Petes12 (May 31, 2011)

> This year, change is in the air at DC Comics.
> 
> On Wednesday, August 31st, DC Comics will launch a historic renumbering of the entire DC Universe line of comic books with 52 first issues, including the release of JUSTICE LEAGUE by NEW YORK TIMES bestselling writer and DC Entertainment Chief Creative Officer Geoff Johns and bestselling artist and DC Comics Co-Publisher Jim Lee. The publication of JUSTICE LEAGUE issue 1 will launch day-and-date digital publishing for all these ongoing titles, making DC Comics the first of the two major American publishers to release all of its superhero comic book titles digitally the same day as in print.
> 
> ...







> Starting this summer, the publisher will re-number its entire DC Universe of titles, revamping famous characters such as Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman and others from its 76-year history for a more modern and diverse 21st century.
> The first book to be released under this new era: Justice League No. 1, out Aug. 31, a series by writer Geoff Johns and artist Jim Lee that reunites the famous lineup of Batman, Superman, Green Lantern, The Flash, Wonder Woman and Aquaman.
> Johns promises a focus on the interpersonal relationships within DC's trademark superteam. "What's the human aspect behind all these costumes?" he says. "That's what I wanted to explore."
> In September, more than 50 more first issues will debut, introducing readers to stories that are grounded in each character's specific legend but also reflect today's real-world themes and events. Lee spearheaded the redesign of more than 50 costumes to make characters more identifiable and accessible to comic fans new and old.
> ...





thoughts?


----------



## Petes12 (May 31, 2011)

my first thought: all those costume redesigns and the GL white gloves survive??


----------



## illmatic (May 31, 2011)

peter12 hating on the white gloves


----------



## Totalus (May 31, 2011)

They look like kids. 

...
I wonder how Nightwing will look...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> _-Silver Age 2: Electric Boogaloo, spearheaded by Geoff Johns -_
> 
> thoughts?


----------



## illmatic (May 31, 2011)

This could get terribly out of control


----------



## Petes12 (May 31, 2011)

Basically I need to know what it means for the Batman titles before I decide its awesome or awful.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 31, 2011)

So in other words Choo-choo the retcon train is coming through...and is that Connor in the Superman costume? because it looks like him.


----------



## illmatic (May 31, 2011)

We all need to know what this means for legacy characters 
_
"This was a chance to start, not at the beginning, but at a point where our characters are younger and the stories are being told for today's audience."_ - Jim Lee



> DC Comics will only publish two comic books on August 31st: the final issue of this summer’s comic book mini-series FLASHPOINT and the first issue of JUSTICE LEAGUE by Johns and Lee



2 books now?


----------



## Taleran (May 31, 2011)

Well I wasn't expecting anything this large.


----------



## SageMaster (May 31, 2011)

Hey guys, can you recommend me some good Superman stories to read?

I've always loved the character. I've watched the movies, the DCAU and even Smallville since I was a kid and I'm a fan. However, I realized I haven't read much of him in his original medium and I want to change that.

I've already read awesome stories like "Whatever happened to the man of tomorrow", "The Death of Superman", "Superman: Red Son", and the crisis stories. What should I read?


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 31, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Hey guys, can you recommend me some good Superman stories to read?
> 
> I've always loved the character. I've watched the movies, the DCAU and even Smallville since I was a kid and I'm a fan. However, I realized I haven't read much of him in his original medium and I want to change that.
> 
> I've already read awesome stories like "Whatever happened to the man of tomorrow", "The Death of Superman", "Superman: Red Son", and the crisis stories. What should I read?



Try All-Star Supes if you haven't read that...


----------



## Petes12 (May 31, 2011)

All Star Superman and the stuff Johns did on Action Comics are good.


----------



## Taleran (May 31, 2011)

What they said +

For the Man who Has Everything (Superior to Whatever happened)
Birthright


----------



## illmatic (May 31, 2011)

Its called Justice League, not Justice League Of America.  Just Justice League.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2011)

a dude on Facebook said:
			
		

> With their .1 comics, Marvel has created their 'jumping on point' for new fans. With this strategy, DC has created a 'jumping off point' for long time fans.


There's truth in this. Especially with the ones straddling the fence  like me. After WotGL and maybe Abin Sur: Green Lantern (depending on how issue 1)  I'm done with DC comics.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 31, 2011)

Meh I wouldn't say that. I'm going to give the reboot a chance and see if any of the books will keep my interest...god knows i'm still going to be reading whatever Simone will be writing...will more than likely be picking up the Aquaman series as well.


----------



## Petes12 (May 31, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> There's truth in this. Especially with the ones straddling the fence  like me. After WotGL and maybe Abin Sur: Green Lantern (depending on how issue 1)  I'm done with DC comics.



didn't you use the .1's to jump off books too?


----------



## illmatic (May 31, 2011)

I hope they stick to $2.99 price point


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 31, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> didn't you use the .1's to jump off books too?


Yep.


----------



## illmatic (May 31, 2011)

This is one hell of a sales gimmick. 

52 #1's 

DC doesn't even publish that many books


----------



## MrChubz (May 31, 2011)

Why does DC feel the need to retcon their entire universe twice a decade?

Edit: Also, why is 52 DC's favorite number?


----------



## illmatic (May 31, 2011)

I don't know how I feel about digital same day releases either


----------



## SageMaster (May 31, 2011)

Well, as a newcomer to comics I'm kinda happy to see the stories start fresh. Most people I know like comic characters but don't get into them because they find it hard to do with all the continuity shenanigans.

I will look forward to the number #1's.

I'm about to read "For the Man who has Everything".


----------



## Petes12 (May 31, 2011)

It's funny because it's apparently not really a hard reboot, so there will be additional continuity confusion as DC mucks around with it more instead of just ignoring everything but the important bits like Marvel does. 

But it should make for a really good jumping on point obviously.


----------



## illmatic (May 31, 2011)

and that .1 initiative worked so well for MARVEL in attracting new readers.


----------



## Taleran (May 31, 2011)

This is pretty good at summing it all up


----------



## illmatic (May 31, 2011)

OMG. Please keep that terrible lantern design from the movies out of the comics. 



> full line-wide day and day is potentially huge because of the ripple impact it might have. It will take very very very few current customers moving channels to have a catastrophic cascade impact along and down the chain. Maybe as little as 3-5%? If we’re not netting more NEW readers (and I DO NOT MEAN “Marvel readers switching loyalty”) (And see above) we’re really running the risk of the entire comics market collapsing in fairly fast order — and I’m including things that aren’t superheroes.




Government bailout imminent?


----------



## Taleran (May 31, 2011)

The Full cover.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 31, 2011)

Holy shit what happened to Cyborg...


----------



## illmatic (May 31, 2011)

Where is Martian Manhunter? 

EDIT: I forgot he is one of The Elementals now.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 31, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Where is Martian Manhunter?
> 
> EDIT: I forgot he is one of The Elementals now.



Was one of the elementals remember the elements went back to Swamp Thing once he killed Black Lantern Swamp Thing


----------



## Taleran (May 31, 2011)

> Included in the 52 series will be:
> 
> * A new title starring Superman written by Grant Morrison.
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 31, 2011)

Simone not on Birds of Prey...I am displeased DC


On the otherhand Nicieza might be able to turn around Titans...

JSA though...please let the mass reboot get rid of Alan Scott's retarded new costume...that's all I ask for this title, just one thing.


----------



## Thor (May 31, 2011)

DC with another reeboot?


----------



## Bergelmir (May 31, 2011)

Taleran said:


> The Full cover.



Thats a strange looking JLA. The character designs are a bit... off, I guess. Superman has a collar now, and he's lost the red undies. Didn't think I'd see that happening outside of an Elseworlds.


----------



## Petes12 (May 31, 2011)

lol at all the stuff covering cyborg. his flashpoint design looks better.

Morrison on Superman? While, I assume, he continues his Inc story? That is pretty exciting.


----------



## Thor (May 31, 2011)

Cyborg replace MMH as the minority


----------



## MrChubz (May 31, 2011)

I definitely wasn't expecting Cyborg to be with the rest of the Justice League. You'd think if they were to replace the Martian Green Arrow would be the first choice as the replacement.


----------



## Petes12 (May 31, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> You'd think if they were to replace the Martian Green Arrow would be the first choice as the replacement.



I think they're trying to make the JL cool though


----------



## MrChubz (May 31, 2011)

I like Cyborg, but Green Arrow is cooler then Cyborg every was/will be. Also as cool as Aquaman is in the comics, if DC is going for coolness they should really cut him instead of the Martian. They're going for new readers and surely DC is aware that Aquaman is the joke of all superheroes among people who don't read comics.


----------



## Petes12 (May 31, 2011)

Terminator>>>>>>>Robin Hood

anyway obviously Johns is pushing Aquaman. And I don't think he's that bad, and his BD story was enjoyable.


----------



## illmatic (May 31, 2011)

Cyborg is more Robocop then Terminator


----------



## Thor (May 31, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> I definitely wasn't expecting Cyborg to be with the rest of the Justice League. You'd think if they were to replace the Martian Green Arrow would be the first choice as the replacement.





Petes12 said:


> I think they're trying to make the JL cool though



They are trying to make DC more diverse.


----------



## Petes12 (May 31, 2011)

Can't you people just let me make fun of Green Arrow?


----------



## MrChubz (May 31, 2011)

Thor said:


> They are trying to make DC more diverse.


Bah, they should have gone for The Question then. Nothing says diverse like a latina lesbian. All bases are covered there.



Petes12 said:


> Can't you people just let me make fun of Green Arrow?


No, because Green Arrow is the shit.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 31, 2011)

Speaking of Green Arrow, has his book been canceled? Issue 12 felt like a final issue, but I'm not seeing any cancellation notice.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 31, 2011)

> * Wonder Woman #1 - Don't expect the recent changes from writer J. Michael Straczynski to stick when the Amazing Amazon sees another new #1 hit.



So, that's six/seven times in 5+ years, then?


----------



## Petes12 (May 31, 2011)

Well, wasn't it clear that her little AU adventure was going to end with her going back to something close to the old status quo, but most likely with pants? Kinda looks like that's what's happening. 

And no Green Arrow isn't canceled, and no he is not the shit


----------



## Thor (May 31, 2011)

Green Arrow is shit.


----------



## illmatic (May 31, 2011)

This whole pseudo reboot is *DC: Heroes Reborn* 

I hadn't thought of it in this way till I read about it over at CBR

CBR says it was some event crossover in the 90's


----------



## Bergelmir (May 31, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> And no Green Arrow isn't canceled,



Phew. Thats good to know.



> and no he is not the shit





Thor said:


> Green Arrow is shit.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 31, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Well, wasn't it clear that her little AU adventure was going to end with her going back to something close to the old status quo, but most likely with pants? Kinda looks like that's what's happening.



You know, they can do this without brutally aborting the latest storyline, rendering most of it worthless, and tossing it aside.


----------



## Petes12 (May 31, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> You know, they can do this without brutally aborting the latest storyline, rendering most of it worthless, and tossing it aside.



But... it was always going to end with the restoration of normal continuity or something close to it. I think they really only meant for it to result in some tweaks. Which Flashpoint does for them so it kinda makes odyssey moot, but I don't think they really changed their plans for it, besides whatever the new writer added.


----------



## SageMaster (May 31, 2011)

Green Arrow is awesome. He's got a fucking badass beard. 

He's also popular thanks to Smallville. He would be a nice addition to the Justice League.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 1, 2011)

illmatic said:


> This whole pseudo reboot is *DC: Heroes Reborn*
> 
> I hadn't thought of it in this way till I read about it over at CBR
> 
> CBR says it was some event crossover in the 90's


It's funny to think that some of you aren't old enough to remember Heroes Reborn.

It was fucking awful.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 1, 2011)

Heroes Reborn... 

That means we'll have to endure an Onslaught during Flashpoint. Some unholy Speed Force demon created from the combined energies of Barry and Zoom.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 1, 2011)

Server_Smasher said:


> It's funny to think that some of you aren't old enough to remember Heroes Reborn.
> 
> It was fucking awful.



I remember that, I was there

it really was fucking awful :[


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 1, 2011)

lol I just read somewhere from, brevoort i think, that heroes reborn is basically the one thing marvel just goes out of its way to ignore now. 

must've been bad.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2011)

/co/ is more amusing that normal today


----------



## Slice (Jun 1, 2011)

Heroes Reborn was in 1997 - thats not that long ago.

I for one can say i never read a single issue of it. 




Castiel said:


> /co/ is more amusing that normal today



Why? its the same as usual: A healthy dose of 33% bitching 33% storytimes and picture spam and 33% ponies.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 1, 2011)

Slice said:


> Heroes Reborn was in 1997 - thats not that long ago.
> 
> I for one can say i never read a single issue of it.



Most of the posters here weren't even born by '97 


all joking aside i bet most people here haven't read it and all you need to know is (at the time) it was a huge deal but man did that shit really suck.


----------



## Slice (Jun 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Most of the posters here weren't even born by '97



Dont make me feel old again 

[/bornin'82]


----------



## Cromer (Jun 1, 2011)

Superman loses the undies? Written by Morrison?


----------



## illmatic (Jun 1, 2011)

> Written by GAIL SIMONE; Art by J. CALAFIORE
> 
> He's been a man of honor seeking his righteous path. But now, Bane has looked into the abyss and seen only the futility of his quest. His one lifeline has been Scandal Savage, but will she be enough to stop his descent – or has the obsession taken over Bane again?
> 
> On Sale June 1, 2011


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 1, 2011)

Bane gets his villain badass again.

About time.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm loving the Flashpoint universe.

I now want to get those tie-ins.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2011)

I liked new SS, basically because of them brutalizing that psycho killer, also Bane and the stripper scenes.


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2011)

illmatic said:


>



There's a Barnes n Nobles not too far from my house but I ain't see the comic book section.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 3, 2011)

looks like the magazine section to me

the actual comic section is for the trade paperbacks that are right next to manga

comics come out each week just like magazines such as EW & People


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 3, 2011)

Bender said:


> There's a Barnes n Nobles not too far from my house but I ain't see the comic book section.



Probably tucked away in the back next to the manga, like it was in mine.


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Probably tucked away in the back next to the manga, like it was in mine.



Comic book graphic novels sure

Comic book issues no. 


I mean Borders has it but not Barnes n nobles. Shit is strange.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2011)

Same here. My B&N has a munch of graphic novels, however for individual issues I need to go to a comic book store, or Books-a-million.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 4, 2011)

That's pretty cool.

I have a LCS next to my campus but I still think it's a neat idea.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 4, 2011)

I was going to Borders for comics long before Bleedingcool.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 4, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


> I was going to Borders for comics long before Bleedingcool.



We don't have Borders down here ...but I wish we did


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 4, 2011)

The one I used to get comics from got hit by a tornado in '08.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2011)

my borders (pre closing and post closing) had comics but they had them in these racks and they were always in the shittiest condition


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 6, 2011)

Is Green Lantern good? Never read it


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 6, 2011)

If you're not looking for anything deep, I  think its pretty entertaining. I love the Mahnke, the current artist.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 6, 2011)

its a gateway drug


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 7, 2011)

I just saw the new Green Lantern:Emerald Knights; Another good DC animated film.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 10, 2011)

DC is losing it with the stupid reboot.

LOL at ending of Red Robin 024.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2011)

> *JUSTICE LEAGUE #1
> Written by GEOFF JOHNS
> Art and cover by JIM LEE and SCOTT WILLIAMS
> 1:25 Variant cover by DAVID FINCH*
> ...








> *JUSTICE LEAGUE INTERNATIONAL #1
> Written by DAN JURGENS
> Art by AARON LOPRESTI and MATT RYAN
> Cover by AARON LOPRESTI*
> ...




discuss


----------



## illmatic (Jun 11, 2011)

GL's gating gun looks like its popping out of his pants

Cyborg expression reads "my body is ready"


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 11, 2011)

How many titles is Bruce going to be in?

Wolverine of DC.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2011)

Who cares. Do we really want less Batman?


----------



## illmatic (Jun 11, 2011)

Lobo is more or less the Wolverine of DC


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't mind Batman. 

Lobo is a similar character, I am just talking about their appearances in various books.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 11, 2011)

JLI looks like a generic team book without a purpose now


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 11, 2011)

illmatic said:


> JLI looks like a generic team book without a purpose now



It does happen to be the most random team ever put together.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nah it looks like what you'd expect from a JLI team mostly, but all of Jurgen's interviews make it sound terribly boring. And given that his writing on booster gold is pretty boring too, I'm just gonna skip it.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2011)

> *STORMWATCH #1
> Written by PAUL CORNELL
> Art and cover by MIGUEL SEPULVEDA*
> On sale SEPTEMBER 7 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T+
> ...



That sounds ominous :V


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 11, 2011)

So Manhunter's there for the solo purpose of being a living mind rape device lol...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 11, 2011)

The JLI team looks like an updated JLI. The problem is that Jurgens is the safest choice here. I'd say he's amazingly solid, but rarely inspiring, which is disappointing. Winnick's run on JLI has actually been pretty good, so it's sad to see him off it (Though I'm sure he'll return in the future to it).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2011)

Wildstorm and DC and Milestone.

Speaking of which, I wonder how the Wildstorm universe transition in-story to the reboot.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2011)

I wish Giffen or even Winnick was writing JLI


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Wildstorm and DC and Milestone.
> 
> Speaking of which, I wonder how the Wildstorm universe transition in-story to the reboot.



Do we really need a story for it?... I feel like that stuff is why DCU's continuity is such a mess.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 12, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Who cares. Do we really want less Batman?



Yes actually, he's over saturated which is a great way to kill and character and smother secondary characters in the process.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2011)

>Batman
>Oversaturated

you don't seem to know much about Batman do you


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 12, 2011)

Castiel said:


> >Batman
> >Oversaturated
> 
> you don't seem to know much about Batman do you



Got a point to make?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2011)

Because it's Batman no one cares if he's everywhere.  He's one of those rare exceptions where people legitimately do not care


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 12, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Because it's Batman no one cares if he's everywhere.  He's one of those rare exceptions where people legitimately do not care



I do.

Listing off the problems:

1) Stories become samey and characters involving them lose excitement and originality as they ossify.

2) By extension the characters become "Flanderised" versions of themselves, parodies where traits are taken to such extremes it's stupid. Batman for example gets written too much as an emotionless robot as of late.

3) Exclusive focus on primary characters like Batman is why editors feel free to screw the secondary characters many of us really like. They exist just to die so Batman et al can grieve/be vengeful or betray them so they can be a poor martyr ect ect

Anyone who'se been part of any fandom that actually has them knows scondary characters can rival the main ones for popularity.

4) They smother the character development of non-primary characters because everything starts revolving around the primary, top tier A-List guy. I think a lot of new comics and cmics characters are crushed by this or by rains of guest-star appearences by other characters and their rogues.

5) More Batman et al series means fewer new series with new characters, ideas and aspiring authors. Good writters wil be put off going into comics because their creations won't go anywhere or be treated with respect.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Yes actually, he's over saturated which is a great way to kill and character and smother secondary characters in the process.



Tell you what. If you want less batman, you can read less of his books! Oversaturation's not a problem unless batman guest stars in a billion books he really isn't a regular part of. Appearing in 4 solo titles just doesn't apply because if you don't want batman then you don't buy that book. Duh.

And then he has 2 team books, one of which will probably be boring because I'm sorry but Jurgens is a boring writer. 

So really there's only 3 books with batman in it worth reading anyway.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> 5) More Batman et al series means fewer new series with new characters, ideas and aspiring authors. Good writters wil be put off going into comics because their creations won't go anywhere or be treated with respect.



thats complete bullshit.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2011)

You care.  No one else does and no one else will


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 12, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Tell you what. If you want less batman, you can read less of his books! Oversaturation's not a problem unless batman guest stars in a billion books he really isn't a regular part of. Appearing in 4 solo titles just doesn't apply because if you don't want batman then you don't buy that book. Duh.
> 
> And then he has 2 team books, one of which will probably be boring because I'm sorry but Jurgens is a boring writer.
> 
> So really there's only 3 books with batman in it worth reading anyway.





Castiel said:


> You care.  No one else does and no one else will



You know reading this I can see how fans of the comics could morph into the total dicksbags who ruin them. I mean wow, "Don't read it if you don't like it" and "no u wrong lol", really?

You guys have great editorial careers ahead of you.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm sorry how is that not a valid argument? "there's too many books with batman starring" "ok, no one's forcing you to read every batman book." seems pretty simple to me!

deadpool was oversaturated because he appeared in everyone else's books, not because he had his own ongoings.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2011)

I was merely stating a fact.  No one really cares and no one ever will.  He's Batman, he's gotten to the point of cultural iconography few have.

Hell people would complain if there were only like 2 Batbooks out.

No need for a hissy fit


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 12, 2011)

No, glib and dismissive hand-waves aren't valid arguments, petes.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2011)

I could see his point

but at the same time it's like Batman pretty much stays on his own titles.  I mean he doesn't show up regularly in The Flash.  Or Green Lantern.  Or Superman comics.  Or Wonder Woman.  Or Secret Six.  And for the last two big DC Spectacles (Brightest Day and Blackest Night and hell even Final Crisis) he wasn't there a lot.  But I guess he had a huge part in FC even though he was in a grand total of 2 1/2 issues.  He shows up in Supes every now and then but that's kind of a rarity.  

Iono oversaturated would be if he showed up in books that he wasn't a part of originally or guest stars all over the place all the time, like Wolverine once did.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 13, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> No, glib and dismissive hand-waves aren't valid arguments, petes.



well I think I can be dismissive when he says another batman title is whats keeping new books starring other characters from selling. The market can support a lot of batman books because people really like batman, those same people aren't going to magically buy blue beetle instead if one of the batman books were gone.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 13, 2011)

Not going to make a full response to this (Just to say, I don't think Batman is in too many books, and I think that he'll probably take a back seat to most of the other characters on the Team books), but I just want to make a point:

Without a "Batman Spin-off", kids who watch cartoons would likely never have seen the Blue Beetle. If you gave Jaime his own show, barely anyone would watch it from the beginning. But you pair him up with someone like Batman and people who wouldn't give him a second look are suddenly seeing him on the TV. He's been in a pretty good amount of episodes in _The Brave and the Bold_, so at least a lot more kids likely could tell you who the Blue Beetle was.

Think of Batman as an gateway drug: You start off with the Bat, and then you move on to Blue Beetle, Red Arrow, and eventually China Cat.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 24, 2011)

_Grant Morrison: Talking With Gods_ now available on HULU.

[HULU]AKGOtuG19T_410N9jQYuBw[/HULU]


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2011)

It's a good movie you guys should check it out


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

illmatic said:


> _Grant Morrison: Talking With Gods_ now available on HULU.
> 
> [HULU]AKGOtuG19T_410N9jQYuBw[/HULU]



And there's another comic I can use for graduate studies.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 26, 2011)

Deadman TV Series in Development At The CW From Supernatural’s Eric Kripke 



> Deadline reports:
> 
> With Smallvill eending its 10-season run this past May, the CW has made launching a new superhero franchise based on a DC property a priority. The network’s first effort this development season is Deadman, a drama based on the DC Comics books by Arnold Drake and Carmine Infantino, which will be written and executive produced bySupernatural creator Eric Kripke. The project is about the spirit of a murdered man, Boston Brand, who lives on as he inhabits other people’s bodies and helps them solve crises in their own lives.



via


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 26, 2011)

Always with the CW. How about HBO or Showtime...


----------



## Parallax (Aug 26, 2011)

Because that would require an actual budget O:

and I think WB owns CW


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 26, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Always with the CW. How about HBO or Showtime...



Not sure I can see a Deadman show with full frontal nudity every episode ever happening.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 26, 2011)

HBO and Showtime shows aren't just nudity petes :|


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 26, 2011)

They're generally good shows but HBO in particular never misses a chance to push nudity and swearing, because 'mature' tv is essentially what people are paying for.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 26, 2011)

Parallax said:


> HBO and Showtime shows aren't just nudity petes :|



 But a lot of people think that, and its really one of the dumbest generalizations I've ever heard. My little sister who is fucking obsessed with Twilight I got her to watch True Blood now she sees the truth. TB isnt a masterpiece or anything but it is a huge step up the shit she was watching before and overall its pretty well written.

But really, anything but the CW. Every show on there is 'woe-is me' type shit catered to suburban preteens who arent quite ready for shows that step beyond the typical pilots and mediocre acting. See I can generalize too. 



illmatic said:


> _Grant Morrison: Talking With Gods_ now available on HULU.
> 
> [HULU]AKGOtuG19T_410N9jQYuBw[/HULU]



Just watched the whole thing. Wow.

Im inspired now. Grant Morrison, that guy is real. 

Going to order a volume of The Invisibles right now.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 26, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> They're generally the best shows but HBO in particular never misses a chance to push nudity and swearing, because 'mature' tv is essentially what people are paying for.



Fixed it for you


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd say that currently AMC is the only cable network that can stand up with HBO or Showtime. Although it seems like all the basic networks can do is light hearted sitcom or generically dramatic cop/law/doctor shows.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 26, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'd say that currently AMC is the only cable network that can stand up with HBO or Showtime. Although it seems like all the basic networks can do is light hearted sitcom or generically dramatic cop/law/doctor shows.



FX is good too because, like AMC, they give original shows a chance. Sons of Anarchy is pretty decent. I think TNT could pull it off if they wanted to as well.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 26, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> FX is good too because, like AMC, they give original shows a chance. Sons of Anarchy is pretty decent. I think TNT could pull it off if they wanted to as well.



I forgot about FX. Shield was great and Sons is pretty good. And of course there's always sunny, which is somewhat inconsistent, but when it's on (WILDCARD BITCHES!) its hilarious.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 26, 2011)

I wasn't trying to insult HBO shows. I really really liked Game of Thrones most recently, but I just can't see a Deadman show happening where 2 lesbian prostitutes grind against each other during a monologue from a third character watching.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 26, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> I wasn't trying to insult HBO shows. I really really liked Game of Thrones most recently, but I just can't see a Deadman show happening where 2 lesbian prostitutes grind against each other during a monologue from a third character watching.



HBO would be great for Transmetropolitan


----------



## mali (Aug 26, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> HBO would be great for Transmetropolitan



That actually is areally good idea.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 31, 2011)

> We are pretty excited about what Cartoon Network is doing in partnership with DC, namely the DC Nation block which will get teased out in November and come on-air in earnest at Cartoon Network in the spring.



In a interview about DC & stuff with CBR John Rod (marketing) said the above.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 1, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> HBO would be great for Transmetropolitan



Oh hell yes.


----------



## mali (Sep 1, 2011)

Or Preacher


----------



## illmatic (Sep 2, 2011)

_This first omnibus edition collects the team's debut in DC COMICS PRESENTS #26, plus the first sixteen issues of their smash-hit monthly series, including the first appearances of foes including Deathstroke and Trigon, as well as a confrontation with The Justice League of America._



$75


----------



## Mael (Sep 2, 2011)

I lurve mah WestPark. pek

And did I ever post this?

*Spoiler*: _Cosmic pimps_ 





It's currently in storage by thedrawbat on dA.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 2, 2011)

What's Wolfman doing these days? I wonder if Wolf/Perez could recapture some of that magic if they wrote something for the relaunch.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 3, 2011)

Finishing the long-unfinished Teen Titans game from the 80s.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 3, 2011)

D'oh. Of course, hmm, It'd be awesome if DC could get wolfman/perez on something for the new 52.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 3, 2011)

but

Perez is too slow :[


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 3, 2011)

Somewhat not really.

The real story is that Perez is one of those artists who'll "draw if he has that enthusiasm/mojo."

Teen Titans Games, he has picked up and lost enthusiasm/mojo a number of times. Start-stop, start-stop.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 3, 2011)

His carpal tunnel can lead to unseen/unexpected delays

He can be all hyped but if that decides to strike hard at some point there'd be nothing he could really do


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 3, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> D'oh. Of course, hmm, It'd be awesome if DC could get wolfman/perez on something for the new 52.



Not really I like pretty art


----------



## Mael (Sep 6, 2011)

So somewhere along the way cruising around with Booster Gold in time travel, Steph decided to take the reigns and well...spunky Stephanie Brown and space time continuum handling don't seem to go well. 

Because you can't imagine a future worse than Warhammer 40K:

*Spoiler*: __ 






Booster, Batman, Steph, Darkseid and Green Lantern belong to ?DC Comics
Space Marines, Chaos Marines, Daemons and all that nasty shit belongs to ?Games Workshop


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 6, 2011)

like booster couldnt do that on his own


----------



## Mael (Sep 6, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> like booster couldnt do that on his own



Not in that universe...

Also shocking how the two of them aren't dead yet.  Lifespan isn't a long thing for many in the 40Kverse.   Then again Steph can manage.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 6, 2011)

Alright.

I laughed hard.

WARHAMMER.


----------



## Mael (Sep 6, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Alright.
> 
> I laughed hard.
> 
> WARHAMMER.



Success. 

For the record, they got out with Stephanie impersonating a Sororitas.


----------



## lucky (Sep 6, 2011)

i know retcons are a necessary part of comics... but i will be very sad about the reboot.  

god i never thought i'd say this but i'll honestly really, truly, and deeply miss superman's red underwear.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 17, 2011)

I still have my underwear of power.

Thoughts on your 52 #1 of the week?


----------



## illmatic (Sep 19, 2011)

DC Universe Online Going Free-To-Play


> Free: New players will now have access to the current gameplay in DC Universe Online (including Gotham City, Metropolis, and all current raids and alerts), with the ability to create two characters, join a league, and many other benefits. Free level players will be able to purchase downloadable game packs/updates, additional character slots, powers, and more through microtransactions.
> 
> Premium: Any player who has spent at least $5 USD (including former paid subscribers and new players who have purchased $5 of in-game items) will qualify for the Premium access level. Premium level players will have more benefits available to them than the Free level player, including additional character slots, additional inventory slots, and higher cash limits. Downloadable adventure packs, additional character slots, and more can be purchased in-game.
> 
> Legendary: Maximum features and benefits are included at this level. Loaded with enhanced additional features, Legendary access will be available for a $14.99 USD monthly fee and includes all DLC packs at no cost, more than 15 character slots, more than 80 inventory slots, the ability to form unrestricted-sized leagues, and many other benefits.


Read More -


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 19, 2011)

I almost want to download it just to mess with character creation


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 19, 2011)

Glad I never bought a subscription. I'll play if it's free.

First month was free and I did alot then anyway. And when Sony had troubles it was free for like 2 months, and I played alot then too. The game is good, but not worth paying every month I think.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 27, 2011)

I'll pick up my copy now, it actually looked fun before.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 27, 2011)

you'll want to wait til it actually becomes free... that'll be in about a month.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 27, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> you'll want to wait til it actually becomes free... that'll be in about a month.



Yeah I know.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 11, 2011)

DC ENTERTAINMENT WILL CREATE GRAPHIC NOVELS BASED ON STIEG LARSSON’S MILLENNIUM TRILOGY



> Best-selling comic book and graphic novel publisher DC Entertainment has secured the worldwide rights to adapt the international phenomenon and best-selling Millennium Trilogy novels into graphic novels. DC Entertainment’s Vertigo imprint will work with the estate of Stieg Larsson and Hedlund Literary Agency to adapt the books.  The announcement brings together two publishing powerhouses just in time for the Frankfurt Book Fair and New York Comic-Con.
> 
> Each book by Larsson will be presented in two graphic novel volumes that will be available in both print and digital formats.  THE GIRL WITH THE DRAGON TATTOO volumes will be released in 2012, with volumes for THE GIRL WHO PLAYED WITH FIRE following in 2013, and THE GIRL WHO KICKED THE HORNETS’ NEST wrapping up the graphic novel series in 2014


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 12, 2011)

*Huntress #1
I've grown rather fond of Helena over the past year, so I was happy to pick this up.  And this is a pretty standard Helena story, but that's okay!  She fights crime with her signature half-reckless, half finesse style, as she returns home to Italy.  She kicks ass and the plot looks like it will advance next issue.  Which is fine, it's a good start. B*



*Justice League Dark #1
This definitely wins the "Most potential" award among the #1's I've read so far.  It's pretty much a book long string of events to get our primary players together, (And Zatanna is the biggest name here and also why I bought the book)  A special Justice League team specifically assembled to combat  magical and occult threats?  Sweet Concept!  (And Constantine exists in his "Way better then that movie" comic form)  But more then that cool concept this book does something that I really liked.   Something I wish more books would do. (Especially Marvel ones)  DC's big name characters (Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman) all show up in here to combat the new threat posed by Enchantress and are promptly shown the door.  (Supes and Diana get messed up and Zatanna kinda screws Batman over to keep him out of it)  This makes these big name characters show up in this book of "lesser" characters to SERVE the book.  Or (to use wrasslin lingo) "Put them over."  They serve to make them necessary to the story not hog the spotlight or sell the book.   (notice how the cover shows no mention of them even being in there?)  SOME publishers put their big characters in certain small books to sell the book and take unnecessary space.   (It's not like the FF are taking Laura's panel time away right now or anything)  Anyway, I am definitely excited to see Zee and her new team in action. A-*



*Catwoman #1
Whoa...and I thought Voodoo was gratuitously sexed up.  Selina here is tiptoing the line of decency near constantly...but she is Catwoman.  And this book has the way better pencils of Guillem March to stand on.  His runs on Gotham City Sirens were pretty good so he has a bit of Selina experience and does very well here.  Especially in the face dept...which is REALLY hard to do.  For example, when her apartment is blown up the look on Selina's face is classic.  The book is pretty sexed up (The ending!?) and pretty cheesecake but unlike Voodoo it's also a lot of fun.  Once she really gets rolling hopefully we'll get more substance, but a bit of sweet cheesecake is fine every now and then too. B*


----------



## illmatic (Oct 14, 2011)

*Justice League: Doom - Debut Trailer*



> Justice League: Doom is based on JLA: Tower of Babel, written by Mark Waid. The story follows "Batman's secret contingency plans to defeat his own teammates (should any of them go rogue) are stolen and put into action by a group of super villains. "Acclaimed animation/comic book writer Dwayne McDuffie penned the script. Bruce Timm is serving as executive producer and it's being directed by Lauren Montgomery (Batman: Year One)


----------



## illmatic (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2011)

So I finally wanna try to get into DC universe a bit. I want to read a long running series, just one to start with and I'm thinking the famous BATMAN! Duh. Where should I start where I won't totally be like "Da fuk is happening!?" issue to begin with so I can request em? Thanks so much DC fans!


----------



## Koi (Oct 18, 2011)

You guuuuuys, look what I got this weekend.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> So I finally wanna try to get into DC universe a bit. I want to read a long running series, just one to start with and I'm thinking the famous BATMAN! Duh. Where should I start where I won't totally be like "Da fuk is happening!?" issue to begin with so I can request em? Thanks so much DC fans!



DC universe just had a entire relaunch so you can start at Batman #1.

if you want older stories Batman Year One is great.  I also highly recommend Grant Morrison's Batman run, but that's a bit daunting since it spans a few titles, but if you're interested in that we could give you issue numbers for it.


----------



## Koi (Oct 18, 2011)

Anything by Jeph Loeb is my favorite Batman and is also a good place to start.  Dark Victory especially, because you get Robin's introduction too.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok sounds good, I wanna start with Robin's Introduction then...which Robin? Lol. I know DC re-lunched and that's where I'll start with most super heroes but I heard Batman is worth reading even before the relaunch so if you guys can give me the issues to begin with I'm ready! Thanks so much!


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2011)

I personally don't like Jeph Loeb's stuff and wouldn't recommend it but other people here will.  Batman The Dark Knight Returns is also really good

and Scott Snyder did a recent Detective Comics arc that was really great.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 18, 2011)

That was dick grayson's introduction, dark victory is set in like batman's second year, works well after reading year one. Or you could watch the animated movie dvd of year one that just came out, or popped up online anyway. 

Personally I would say 'year one' and 'the man who laughs' are the best reads for stories set at the beginning of batman's career. And it's morrison's massive batman run that most heavily informs the current stories- introduced Damian (the new robin), Batwing, etc. 

It's also really good, but really long. If you want to just skip it and jump into current events then the new number 1s are fine places to start. Batman's great, Batman and Robin is good, Batwing is good. Nightwing and Batgirl seem mostly solid so far.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2011)

make sure you skip Batman: Dark Knight or whatever it's called and Detective Comics though, they're not very good right now


----------



## Taleran (Oct 18, 2011)

My 5 favorite Batman comics.

Year One
Dark Knight Returns
Dark Knight Strikes Again
Year 100
Batman & Robin Must Die! (this one is the only one with a long build up to it.)


----------



## illmatic (Oct 18, 2011)

Batman:Year One is out on DVD today!!


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 18, 2011)

oh good now I dont feel dumb for recommending it


----------



## Cromer (Oct 19, 2011)

And never forget, The Killing Joke is an excellent Batman comic.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2011)

Okie I go get em now, thanks guys. Any superman ones? Someone told me "All Star Superman" so getting that one now. Also watched year one batman, awesome fucking movie.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 19, 2011)

All Star Superman is very good yeah. The new Action Comics is also good, dunno if you've heard but DC has used the relaunch to make a fair amount of changes to the character. Action Comics is by the same guy who did All Star, but its a pretty different take on him and set in his first year as a Superhero.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2011)

All Star Superman is pretty much the best one to go with

I also like Whatever Happened to the Man of Tomorrow despite it being so old

and Geoff John's Action Comics run was pretty good


----------



## mali (Oct 20, 2011)

Reading Young Avengers, 1-6# right now.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 20, 2011)

err wrong thread man


----------



## illmatic (Oct 28, 2011)

The DCUO development team announces Free to Play *November 1st*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 12, 2011)

How is DCU Online?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 12, 2011)

hmm, basic gameplay is pretty enjoyable, very action game-y in a lot of ways and the movement powers are especially cool, or at least acrobatics is pretty damn cool. 

the costume customization is cool too. doesn't give you endless freedom when making your character, but when you get into the game and earn better armor, you also collect their 'look'. So you're earning more customization options as well as better gear. 


on the downside choosing my power set was tough because none of them really strongly appealed to me! What I'd really do if I could would be electrical powers or just super strength with acrobatics, but those aren't options. Ice and Fire powers tend to mean you're covered in flames or going all ice-man, TK powers would be cool except they look more like star sapphire powers. The healing ones, nature and magic, have you either summoning pets or turning into animals it seemed. So yeah I wish the selection there was better, I know more powers = more balance problems but they could at least include super strength since that's half the DC characters' main powers. 

And the only zones are metropolis and gotham (and the watchtower/villain equivalent). And they're really big zones but it's still just 2 cities you're leveling in. So yeah. Some good, some bad, I wouldn't pay money for it but hey its free!


----------



## illmatic (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 14, 2011)

Absolute Final Crisis
400 pages; $100 US

Strange how they Absolute FC but not Inf-C. . .


----------



## The World (Nov 15, 2011)

_*New 52 Collections Announced*_



_*New Batman Beyond Comics Coming*
_


----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2011)

The collections take too long to come out I think, like after 4 months who really cares?

then again iono I buy singles so maybe that's why I feel that way


----------



## The World (Nov 15, 2011)

I hate buying singles. Too much shit everywhere. I don't have a good comic shelf only a normal bookshelf where big collected editions fit better.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 15, 2011)

stupid hardcovers are more expensive than buying them in singles 

and that's at $3 each, but a month after everything comes out its only $2 online, so really with say wonder woman you could get the 6 issues online for half the price of the hardcover that doesn't come out until a few months later still.

buying that way is also a little less expensive than the TPBs.

Action Comics' hardcover is a nice deal though.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 15, 2011)

The hardcovers being 24.99 will be about $7-10 more dollars then buying the issues monthly


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 15, 2011)

right, except action comics, since that's 8 issues that normally cost $4, or at best $3 a month a later. So that's about the same price as online. That one will be worth getting.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 15, 2011)

Comic stores I go give you 20-25% off on this weeks and last weeks comics. I suppose that could be because of the NEW 52.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2011)

The price hike and wait for hardcovers is what sells me to singles.

Not to mention the stupid new practice of splitting up storylines into separate volumes that are more than 6 issues long.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 15, 2011)

The World said:


> _*New Batman Beyond Comics Coming*
> _





> After getting left by the wayside in the wake of the DC relaunch, *Adam Beechen's* Batman Beyond comic book series is now officially slated for a return.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 16, 2011)

And I thought we could never agree on anything


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2011)

Decided to subscribe to some stuff today even though its been a while.  There is a five for the price of four.

Went with Batman, Detective Comics, Justice League, Justice League Dark, and Birds of Prey.  There were a few other decent options.  But overall I am pleased with my selections.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2011)

You should check out Animal Man and Action Comics


----------



## Cromer (Nov 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Decided to subscribe to some stuff today even though its been a while.  There is a five for the price of four.
> 
> Went with Batman, Detective Comics, Justice League, Justice League Dark, and Birds of Prey.  There were a few other decent options.  But overall I am pleased with my selections.



Ignore Detective, and get either Action Comics or Animal Man. Or Wonder Woman, that comic kicks ass.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah Wonder Woman is awesome right now.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

I would consider switching Detective over to Action.  Detective was the last one I added to my order and Action was good in the past.





Blinky said:


> Yeah Wonder Woman is awesome right now.


Its hard to overcome our programming.  I have been conditioned to dislike Wonder Woman for years.  I'm not a fan of most of the prominent characters in the series.

Would I still like it?


----------



## Blinky (Nov 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Its hard to overcome our programming.  I have been conditioned to dislike Wonder Woman for years.  I'm not a fan of most of the prominent characters in the series.
> 
> Would I still like it?



Well, I felt the exact same as you and I enjoy it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2011)

I might read a couple of issues online just to check it out.

I'm excited about the new Justice League Dark issue.  I really enjoy that series so far since it seems quite a bit different than what I am used to reading.

Zatanna being one of my favorite DC characters probably makes me a bit biased though.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 21, 2011)

Urgh does DC have a hatred for Roy Harper? He went from being the original Robin's rival, to being impotent. You'd think the reboot would be an opportunity to regain the characters self respect but instead he is a side kick to Jason fucking Todd. 

He comes across as that kid you tagging along with the popular kid in the year.

I like Red Hood and the Outlaws but it pisses me off when they reduce a prominent character to Beta Male status in an attempt to highlight another characters manliness.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 21, 2011)

Roy kinda sucks ass its just now DC is acknowledging it.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 21, 2011)

He was already fucked after the whole dead cat thing. Anything else is an improvement.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 21, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Urgh does DC have a hatred for Roy Harper? He went from being the original Robin's rival, to being impotent. You'd think the reboot would be an opportunity to regain the characters self respect but instead he is a side kick to Jason fucking Todd.
> 
> He comes across as that kid you tagging along with the popular kid in the year.
> 
> I like Red Hood and the Outlaws but it pisses me off when they reduce a prominent character to Beta Male status in an attempt to highlight another characters manliness.



After Cry for Justice, Rise of Arsenal and his stint on Deathstroke's Titans...quite honstly him being Jason's sidekick is a improvment


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2011)

I got caught up on Birds of Prey.  Really like the team.  Interesting to see how the four different personalities meld.  All four women have different motives.  I'm curious to know what was promised to Ivy to get her to join this team.

Unfortunately, I tend to believe that Ivy is probably a guest star.  I think there is a role for her to play that is relevant to this particular threat.  It seems likely that Batgirl will probably be the permanent team member.

Canary is trying to clear murder charges against her.  Its interesting that she has to turn to a couple of murderers for aid.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I got caught up on Birds of Prey.  Really like the team.  Interesting to see how the four different personalities meld.  All four women have different motives.  I'm curious to know what was promised to Ivy to get her to join this team.
> 
> Unfortunately, I tend to believe that Ivy is probably a guest star.  I think there is a role for her to play that is relevant to this particular threat.  It seems likely that Batgirl will probably be the permanent team member.
> 
> Canary is trying to clear murder charges against her.  Its interesting that she has to turn to a couple of murderers for aid.



She's there to be a stand in for Huntress in my opinion...I know DC has been wanting to do a good face turn for her while, but sticking her on the Birds of Prey just doesn't seem right to me.

Personally i'm not that impressed by it, I don't know if it's soley the writing I don't like or it's because I felt from the beginning that Simone should have been writing it instead of Firestorm


----------



## Mael (Nov 22, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Urgh does DC have a hatred for Roy Harper? He went from being the original Robin's rival, to being impotent. You'd think the reboot would be an opportunity to regain the characters self respect but instead he is a side kick to Jason fucking Todd.
> 
> He comes across as that kid you tagging along with the popular kid in the year.
> 
> I like Red Hood and the Outlaws but it pisses me off when they reduce a prominent character to Beta Male status in an attempt to highlight another characters manliness.



Don't feel too bad.  Jason Todd to me was always a glorified frat boy and yes, a wannabe Punisher with just a few more scruples.  Call it unfair and call me old school biased to Marvel in that regard of character, but I've yet to really see comics that show me otherwise.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm re-thinking my clown policy guys.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 24, 2011)

"This reminds me of a joke about a clown car" 

What the fuck am I reading


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm not crazy about the art.  But I think Suicide Squad is very entertaining so far.  Obviously the focus is on secondary characters from the DC verse.  Characters that we all know but have never really gotten an opportunity to understand.  Birds of Prey and Suicide Squad are looking like really solid options for people that are looking for something a little different.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 25, 2011)

At least Harley can get some dicks.


----------



## Slice (Nov 25, 2011)

Does she still have her Joker infatuation? Or was that retconned away?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 25, 2011)

Slice said:


> Does she still have her Joker infatuation? Or was that retconned away?



Still there, it's the reason she ended up on the Squad in the first place


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm re-thinking my clown policy guys.



I don't get it. 

Is she, um, making a joke about her vagina?


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 27, 2011)

yep. **


----------



## Mael (Nov 27, 2011)

I rather liked the dynamics between Harley and Poison Ivy tbh...lesbian insinuations aside.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Most people did.  Harley/Poison Ivy adventures tend to be pretty popular.

Or they attract a different sort of fan.  I definitely see a lot of art featuring the two of them.

Poison Ivy with the Birds of Prey now.  I'm thrilled by the development.


----------



## Slice (Nov 27, 2011)

I always liked the Harley / Ivy dynamic when they were played like sisters with Ivy being the responsible one caring for the obviously not ready for the adult world Harley.
The lesbian undertones were more a fan product than anything else.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2011)

yeah when I was a kid I certainly didn't think of any homoerotic undertones concerning them

I kinda miss those days


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 27, 2011)

Slice said:


> I always liked the Harley / Ivy dynamic when they were played like sisters with Ivy being the responsible one caring for the obviously not ready for the adult world Harley.
> The lesbian undertones were more a fan product than anything else.



fan and dini product


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

Personally I have never detected anything lesbian about their interactions.  The only reason I consider it at all is because some of the fans are so insistent.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 27, 2011)

yeah i think its mainly fan fantasy bs but dini tends to indulge that fan nonsense


----------



## illmatic (Nov 27, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Is she, um, making a joke about her vagina?



Clown cars are tiny and are known to be hard to get into and out of to the point where one would ask, "How do clowns fit into the tiny clown car?"

Harley = The clown car 


look how tiny it is


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2011)

ROFL     .


----------



## Mael (Nov 28, 2011)

Alas I knew Poison Ivy always acted as the reassuring "older sister" to the Joker-obsessed Harley, but damn it if people can't get the undertones nowadays.

Also, am I a bad person?  I ask this...because compared to the comic books with most of these characters, I cannot get myself to actually enjoy Young Justice.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 28, 2011)

I heard about the show and I wanted to check it out. Then the same night I heard that on the show, a Martian, a Kryptonian, and a speed force user had trouble with Clayface. After that I decided to never watch it.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 28, 2011)

well thats stupid.

they're sidekicks, and not ridiculously overpowered as these characters tend to be in the comic books.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 28, 2011)

they defeated the Injustice League composed of Black Adam, Poison Ivy, Count Vertigo, Joker, Wotan, Ultra-Humanite and Atomic Skull.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 28, 2011)

Who probably aren't as strong as they are in the comics. 

It's not in the same continuity so I don't see the problem.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 28, 2011)

and that they are the stars of the show. I don't really have a problem with it. they could beat Darkseid and I'd be like, "sure, why not". 

and the Clayface thing was a Batman training simulation iirc, which was a lead-in to one of the most action packed episodes in the show(Mera kicking ass etc).


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2011)

That was incredible.  Mera has put forth the most impressive display in the entire series.  That was just so fucking amazing!  I consider her more powerful now because of Young Justice.


----------



## Mael (Nov 28, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Who probably aren't as strong as they are in the comics.
> 
> It's not in the same continuity so I don't see the problem.



It's not a question of continuity more as much as the personalities really dug into my skin.  MM's one-liner got old fast along with the bashful ditz, Wally wasn't the Wally I liked more from JLU, questioning Dick Greyson instead of Tim Drake, and Artemis...well I'll just leave that be.  Newfangled shows like this always registered as wary to watch in my mind, hell even the new Thundercats did which upon comparison I found to at least be more pleasing to the eye.  Sometimes the concept just looked like it was crammed into a 30-minute block without the excessive faux-animu style TT had.  I gave it a shot.  It just didn't pan out.  Teens and high school premises got old, fast, like X-Men: Evolution.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 28, 2011)

It's actually gotten better, the episode with Harm and Secret I found myself liking alot, same thing with Superboy and the Forever People



Nightblade said:


> they defeated the Injustice League composed of Black Adam, Poison Ivy, Count Vertigo, Joker, Wotan, Ultra-Humanite and Atomic Skull.



Correction they got tossed around like ragdolls for the most part, while Dr. Fate handled Wotan.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 28, 2011)

Mael said:


> It's not a question of continuity more as much as the personalities really dug into my skin.  MM's one-liner got old fast along with the bashful ditz, Wally wasn't the Wally I liked more from JLU, questioning Dick Greyson instead of Tim Drake, and Artemis...well I'll just leave that be.  Newfangled shows like this always registered as wary to watch in my mind, hell even the new Thundercats did which upon comparison I found to at least be more pleasing to the eye.  Sometimes the concept just looked like it was crammed into a 30-minute block without the excessive faux-animu style TT had.  I gave it a shot.  It just didn't pan out.  Teens and high school premises got old, fast, like X-Men: Evolution.



I wasn't talking about the overall quality of the show or anything. 



> It's actually gotten better, the episode with Harm and Secret I found myself liking alot, same thing with Superboy and the Forever People



I've never really been a fan of the show but watched it anyway (maybe for the animation I dunno) But that episode actually sucked me in a bit with the therapy session thing. I didn't expect genuine fallout after the previous episode so it caught me by surprise. Dick realizing that he's not capable of making the decisions Batman can and Superboy's disgust at finding himself happy about being called Superman even though everyone around him was dying was pretty cool imo.


----------



## Mael (Nov 28, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I wasn't talking about the overall quality of the show or anything.



I know that, but I was giving further explanation to my reason for not being able to enjoy Young Justice.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 28, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Dick realizing that he's not capable of making the decisions Batman can and Superboy's disgust at finding himself happy about being called Superman even though everyone around him was dying was pretty cool imo.



This is probably just semantics, but the way I saw it he was realizing that he could make the decisions Batman can, but that since doing so left him a wreck emotionally he'd never want to be in that position ever.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2011)

So is the new issue of the Flash out yet?  No?  What about Wonder Woman?  Batman?  

The wait for new issues is often an excruciating process.  I only get a limited amount of enjoyment out of reading back issues.


----------



## Mael (Dec 3, 2011)

Rukia said:


> So is the new issue of the Flash out yet?  No?  What about Wonder Woman?  Batman?
> 
> The wait for new issues is often an excruciating process.  I only get a limited amount of enjoyment out of reading back issues.



Flash won't be out until a couple of weeks IIRC.

No matter...Barry Allen despite Flashpoint gives me my fix.  Batman and the others can take a backseat.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 3, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> This is probably just semantics, but the way I saw it he was realizing that he could make the decisions Batman can, but that since doing so left him a wreck emotionally he'd never want to be in that position ever.



Well yeah I just didn't feel like typing all that out


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Dec 3, 2011)

Rukia said:


> That was incredible.  Mera has put forth the most impressive display in the entire series.  That was just so fucking amazing!  I consider her more powerful now because of Young Justice.



Yeah, you should read the comics bro... she's one of the strongest females in the DCU.


*Spoiler*: __ 




from Blackest Night


from Brightest Day


and from Aquaman #2





She's starring in Aquaman(obviously) and after this first Darkseid arc, she's going to be part of the JLA.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 3, 2011)

Mera,hot redhead lady not to fuck with.


----------



## Mael (Dec 3, 2011)

Mera might be one with the Lord of Skulls, the Blood God.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2011)

Those Mera panels are fucking cool guys.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 4, 2011)

Mera's probably the second strongest female in the DCU next to Wonder Woman now that Power Girl is gone.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 4, 2011)

Well Power Girl will probably be in the JSA series next year yeah?

But it's on a different Earth so maybe it doesn't count.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 4, 2011)

Zatana is probably stronger.


----------



## Glued (Dec 4, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> Mera's probably the second strongest female in the DCU next to Wonder Woman now that Power Girl is gone.



Raven, Hera, Zatanna, Supergirl, Arisa Raab, Soranik Natu, Cassie and etc.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 4, 2011)

Cassandra Sandsmark stronger than Mera? I seriosuly doubt it, at least in nu52. And Arisa?


----------



## Slice (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree that i would not put (new) Wondergirl above her and the lanterns need more fleshing out on how high their power level actually is in the DCnU.

Which book currently has Raven in it? I have not read anything about her since the reboot.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2011)

Slice said:


> Which book currently has Raven in it? I have not read anything about her since the reboot.


None      .


----------



## Slice (Dec 4, 2011)

Well then she also does not count as stronger than Mera. 

I am curious how Aquamans strengths will be played in the upcoming issues, while Mera has the cool water tricks he makes more than up for it with pure physical strength.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2011)

So my list this week is relatively short.

Action Comics.  I will probably download Huntress too just to stay up-to-date.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 5, 2011)

Rukia said:


> So my list this week is relatively short.
> 
> Action Comics.  I will probably download Huntress too just to stay up-to-date.



What about Penguin, Swamp Thing and Animal Man ?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2011)

That would be too many storylines for me to keep up with.  I work full-time.  I'm taking 6 credit hours right now; trying to finish my MBA.  I go to the gym 5 times a week.  I like movies and video games.    I don't have time for everything.  Difficult choices have to be made.  I hear great things about Swamp Thing and Animal Man... but I am going to pass for now.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 5, 2011)

i could understand money, but time? a comic takes like 5 minutes to read


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> i could understand money, but time? a comic takes like 5 minutes to read


True.  Time is probably only part of the excuse.

One issue per month.  Its hard for me to focus on too many different stories at once.  Trying to remember what is going on in 30 different comics is a challenge I am not willing to face.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2011)

Well I think you should overlook huntress for Animal Man


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Well I think you should overlook huntress for Animal Man


Huntress has the nostalgia factor in it's favor.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 6, 2011)

I understand Rukia's problem. I've yet to read a single copy of Legion Lost, despite actually buying every single issue since rebootageddon. Too many storylines to keep coherent. I want to trim my reading list despite the fact that I'm enjoying every single comic I'm reading right now (except Nightwing, but he's my favourite character, I can't drop his comic).


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 6, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Huntress has the nostalgia factor in it's favor.



Animal Man has the "its way better than huntress" factor in it's favor.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll say this, I like Huntress I really do, but even I must admit I'm only buying the mini because I liked the character...becuse plotwise it's stagnating. If it came down to a choice between picking up Animal Man and picking up Huntress this week (Which I might have to as i've got a few too many DC books this week...then again I could always just drop Men of War)...i'd drop Huntress in favor of Animal Man.

Speaking of mini's though whose going to pick up The Ray next week?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2011)

The commitment to Huntress is a much smaller commitment though.  6 issues.





Whip Whirlwind said:


> Animal Man has the "its way better than huntress" factor in it's favor.




I admit that this is funny.  But I don't know anything about Animal Man.  I have been reading Birds of Prey for around a decade.  I am familiar with the character.  I like the character.

Maybe someday I will give it a chance.  For now though, it's out like Marvel.


----------



## Mael (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2011)

those are the best WW comic in years


----------



## Cromer (Dec 7, 2011)

'Have you tried being from...*SPACE?!!!*'

'That's good too.'


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 7, 2011)

3rd one is amazing


----------



## Mael (Dec 7, 2011)

"So what if I do?"

*bleeds at forehead*

"Go fuck yourself."

Priceless.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2011)

Just got back from the read.dccomics.com site.  Huntress has been purchased.  Fuck Animal Man.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 8, 2011)

> Fuck Animal Man.



well fuck you too


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 8, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The commitment to Huntress is a much smaller commitment though.  6 issues.
> 
> I admit that this is funny.  But I don't know anything about Animal Man.  I have been reading Birds of Prey for around a decade.  I am familiar with the character.  I like the character.



Fair enough. I'm a big birds fan, as well as a big marcus to fan, so I'm definitely going to check it out sooner or later.

As for Animal Man, you don't really need to know anything. He's a superhero, he's got a family, he can channel animal powers. That's pretty much all you need going in.

Have you been reading Birds? Its not as bad as I thought it would be. Still lacks that special something though.



> Maybe someday I will give it a chance.  For now though, it's out like Marvel.



Please do.


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2011)

Sadly this was too cute to resist even if I'm tiring of the continuous Battalk.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Have you been reading Birds? Its not as bad as I thought it would be. Still lacks that special something though.


Yeah.

I like what I am reading so far.  Although, I definitely think we are too early into any of these runs to know for sure whether they will be good or not.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 9, 2011)

> Have you been reading Birds? Its not as bad as I thought it would be. *Still lacks that special something though*.


Babs on a wheelchair being a cyber badass.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2011)

So, has Geoff Johns run of GL stopped being so fucking horribad yet?


----------



## Mael (Dec 14, 2011)

^It looks promising, but alas no one will take the place of Ironside/Darkseid.  Fillion will be refreshing as GL though.

Flash movie on IMDB too, eh?

I wanna be excited for this.  Don't care that it isn't Wally West either (despite theories of his appearance).

It's just that Green Lantern was shit and I'm getting tired of the Batwank over _The Dark Knight_ and this new one since Christopher Nolan is going to give us the same confusion and "Why Would You Do That?" he did before.  I worry about his hands on the awesome fastest man ever.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2011)

there's nothing confusing about any of Nolan's films :|


----------



## Mael (Dec 14, 2011)

Parallax said:


> there's nothing confusing about any of Nolan's films :|



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbgLapRAloQ[/YOUTUBE]

The Joker's antics left me continuously confused.  Batman's attitude bothered me.  He left Ras al Guhl to die on his own but of course HAS to save the Joker.

I liked the older and lulzier Batman films where this saving complex wasn't a mandate.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm with parallax there was nothing confusing about any of joker's antics


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 14, 2011)

Agreed, my only issues with Nolan's bat films are that he's jumping ahead 8 years (basically making it impossible for other directors to set movies after his trilogy) and that I wouldn't mind seeing a less realistic Batman. I'm still angry over Green Lantern. That movie could have been great, but the writers were terrible. So many things about that script were just garbage.

And what was confusing about Joker's antics? His goals were:
- chaos
- screw with Batman 
- prove that deep down everyone is one bad day away from being just like him (Harvey)


----------



## Mael (Dec 14, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> I'm with parallax there was nothing confusing about any of joker's antics





Whip Whirlwind said:


> Agreed, my only issues with Nolan's bat films are that he's jumping ahead 8 years (basically making it impossible for other directors to set movies after his trilogy) and that I wouldn't mind seeing a less realistic Batman. I'm still angry over Green Lantern. That movie could have been great, but the writers were terrible. So many things about that script were just garbage.



I guess I was continuously frustrated with the arrest/bail/arrest/bail/crime cycle that went on ad nausem.  That and my realism sense kicked in wondering who no one fucking shot Joker like after the chase scene when he killed a cop, his cronies down a helicopter, and so on.

Maybe that's why I got in a tiff.  I understand chaos.  But I'd like it all in one spree rather than the back and forth.  That and Bale's Batman with the sandpaper throat.

GL?  Don't even start.  That's the greater reason why I am apprehensive about the Flash movie.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 14, 2011)

You mean how they decided to arrest him instead of murdering him like, I dunno, that's their fucking jobs?


----------



## Mael (Dec 14, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> You mean how they decided to arrest him instead of murdering him like, I dunno, that's their fucking jobs?



Again, I thought TOO realistically.  You murder a cop, your ass is likely going to get shot especially if you continue to be a threat.

Then I realized this was DC.

Then I realized that instead of the old Joker I remembered who'd continuously have a scheme going on instead of arrest and freedom and arrest and freedom that I wasn't going to get my old school.

Sorry...didn't like The Dark Knight that much.  Despite the great performance, the story didn't sell to me.  I found it touted more than it should have...and Two-Face got the shaft in the long run, like what Spiderman did to Venom in film.  Give me a fucking break.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 14, 2011)

Wait wait.... wasn't he only arrested once and the reason they kept him alive was because he had Harvey and his wife hidden somewhere?


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 14, 2011)

Mael said:


> Again, I thought TOO realistically.  You murder a cop, your ass is likely going to get shot especially if you continue to be a threat.



They didn't still think he was a threat, he was in jail. And TNT cop dramas aren't real life.


----------



## Mael (Dec 14, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Wait wait.... wasn't he only arrested once and the reason they kept him alive was because he had Harvey and his wife hidden somewhere?



I thought he was taken in once before, then the chase, then arrest, then release, then the rather interesting ending.



Petes12 said:


> They didn't still think he was a threat, he was in jail. And TNT cop dramas aren't real life.



Doesn't need to be TNT, IIRC.

I guess in the end the whole "Durrr you killed so many yet I'll just have you arrested" didn't satisfy me nearly as much as the "I won't kill you but I won't save you either."

I mean I sorta get it.  Joker was trying to prove a point and Batman said STFU.  I just wish it was handled like it was in Batman Begins.


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 14, 2011)

uhh no he was only arrested once. and no, it is not realistic to expect a cop to shoot him because most cops aren't cold blooded killers, shockingly. 

And I thought the batman begins thing was just dumb.


----------



## Mael (Dec 14, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> uhh no he was only arrested once. and no, it is not realistic to expect a cop to shoot him because most cops aren't cold blooded killers, shockingly.
> 
> And I thought the batman begins thing was just dumb.



So then we'll agree to disagree.  I liked the irony in his attitude in Batman Begins.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 14, 2011)

I didn't like Batman Begins. Granted I haven't seen it in years but I think this happens towards the end: 

So Rha's Al Ghul shows up and chats to Bruce about how he's going to destroy Gotham and rebuild it in his vision or something to that manner. But if he wanted to be succesful then why tell the one guy who could stop him? 

Again haven't seen it in ages so maybe I'm off.


----------



## Mael (Dec 14, 2011)

See I liked Batman Begins for its better pacing and better acting sans Joker.  I also liked Batman Begins because his development had a better flow from his training to his deliverance in the end.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 14, 2011)

Eh I didn't care for it.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 14, 2011)

Mael said:


> See I liked Batman Begins for its better pacing and better acting sans Joker.  I also liked Batman Begins because his development had a better flow from his training to his deliverance in the end.



Yeah, I agree. It's just an easier movie to watch and it feels like it's having a lot more fun than The Dark Knight does. It's up there with Iron Man as a movie I can just put in and enjoy at any given moment.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 16, 2011)

> Criticizing DC is worthwhile because pointing out sexism is worthwhile and good writing is worthwhile and most of all because these morons deserve to be insulted. But hoping that Dan Didio is going to give a darn about feminist complaints is like hoping that the coal industry will, after serious discussion, suddenly decide that solar energy is the future. You can teach an old dog new tricks, maybe, but you can?t turn an old dog into a penguin.
> I?ve said this before more or less (most recently here) but maybe it bears repeating. Superhero comics are a tiny, niche market. Within that market, women are a tiny minority (10% at best, from the figures I?ve been able to find.) The audience for superhero comics is the small rump of 30-year-old plus men who have been reading superhero comics for 20-plus years and still want to read about the child-oriented characters of their youth ? only, you know, in a kind of skeevy, adult way.
> Now, maybe you read superhero comics, and that doesn?t describe what you want from them. Which is cool ? but it?s worth realizing that you are in the minority (among superhero comics readers. You?re among the vast, vast majority in terms of the rest of the world, obviously.)
> If the reboot makes anything clear, it?s that the core audience remains the core audience. It?s not going anywhere. This is what mainstream superhero comics are.
> The point being, the best possible outcome here is not that DC starts writing better stories. It isn?t that they become more diverse. It isn?t that they hire more female creators. The best possible (note I said ?possible?) outcome is that these shitheads finally, finally go out of business. (Noah Berlatsky, The Hooded Utilitarian)


response to red hood and the outlaws #1.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 16, 2011)

Why can't DC ever catch a break when I comes to women? I mean they can't even give one of their characters a pair of pants or make another one of them skinny without there being a massive shitstorm. Reactions like that convince me that at this point Starfire was written like she was in Red Hood #1 just to troll people like that guy.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 16, 2011)

Noah Berlatsky? Never heard of him. Talk about overreaction. Red Hood and the Outlaws #1 was bad, no doubt, but wishing DC out of business? You drunk bro?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 16, 2011)

Bad writer portrays women poorly! 

Sports at 11.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 16, 2011)

Honestly, Lobdell isn't bad. He just made a terrible first impression.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 16, 2011)

Well my only experience with him is his number ones of the relaunch and I didn't like any of them. 

It's his dialogue I think.... it comes off as very awkward to me.


----------



## Mael (Dec 17, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Honestly, Lobdell isn't bad. He just made a terrible first impression.



First impressions last longer than one might want, sadly.  And the blogger/tumblr crowd isn't making it any easier nowadays.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Dec 17, 2011)

the outlaws are all equally being portrayed as whores, there's no discrimination.


----------



## Mael (Dec 17, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> the outlaws are all equally being portrayed as whores, there's no discrimination.



One's a frat boy, one's a doofus, and the other a revamped minx.

I have a hard time liking any of them compared to the action I could get elsewhere.  Barry Allen Reboot so far has all three beat.  Yes I'm biased.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 23, 2011)

polo ralph lauren

Batman: Under the Hood atm


----------



## Cromer (Jan 14, 2012)

Seems DC may be changing logos. AND IT'S CRAP! Here, have a look:


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 14, 2012)

That's fucking horrible

Bland and corporate are the words that spring to mind


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 14, 2012)

I like the way the D and the C work actually. It just does look kind of corporate. But that might just be the lack of color.


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Jan 15, 2012)

Mael said:


> One's a frat boy, one's a doofus, and the other a revamped minx.



I've been itching for a Red Hood title since IC.
Outlaws may not have Morrison-level writing but I'm not mad, love having a chance to see new Red Hood adventures.

These stories are much better than the BS they put Red Hood through in Countdown or in Nightwing OYL. 

I don't care if Starfire is acting slutty and I can't express the joy of having Roy back as Arsenal(really hated the name Red Arrow).

Hope Outlaws gains more members:

Kid Devil and Bombshell are two who I'd love see join them.


----------



## Thor (Jan 15, 2012)

That logo is utter shit. I give it a couple months before they change back.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 16, 2012)

New logo is fucking shit.


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2012)

The logo reminds me of something sterile like a pharmaceutical company. I don't like it.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 16, 2012)

Man, what the fuck were they thinking? The classic logo is perfect; just go to some variation of that rather than some clipart font bullshit.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 21, 2012)

Paging through the Legends of the Dark Knight: Marshall Rogers collection that came out a bit ago, it's cool to see a Batcomic prose story from decades before Grant Morrison did it.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 21, 2012)

DC latest actions with manga,is make me sick.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 21, 2012)

Dc didn't make that


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 21, 2012)

I know that already.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2012)

DC's new logo makes me feal uncomfortable

It looks like a condom being pulled out of the package.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 22, 2012)

That's because they're sexist


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 22, 2012)

When has Marvel changed their logo?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2012)

Phew.  So it's a good thing Constantine was finally able to calm Enchantress down.  I guess all of the chaos she caused was basically a result of Madam Xandu's meddling.  Xandu wanted to bring these characters together for some unknown threat.  Enchantress was just a warm-up act.  I think it's pretty interesting that Xandu was responsible for most of that destruction.

Justice League Dark.  What will happen next issue?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2012)

Something more and great to read, I hope.


----------



## mali (Feb 19, 2012)

>Allstar Batman Vol.1
>Great!!!!


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2012)

Mother of God...



Though yeah I'm definitely rooting for Sith Lord here.


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 1, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

